# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Φοιτητικό DSL κάτι καλό ή κακό για τους υπόλοιπους;

## apnea73

Στην εφημερίδα Κέρδος της Κυριακής, αναφέρεται οτι προωθείται νομοσχέδιο για την παροχή DSL 512Kbps με τιμή συνολικά τα € 20,00.
Το άρθρο τονίζει οτι η ο ΟΤΕ και η παροχείς είναι έτοιμοι για το ανωτέρω..!!!!


Σχετικό link
http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=74019

----------


## termitis

Ότι καλύτερο έχει γραφτεί σ'αύτο το φόρουμ.....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Αρκεί να πραγματοποιηθεί βέβαια που δεν το βλέπω.....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## n1k3man

άντε μπας και δούμε φως στο τουνελ του ΟΤΕ..  

ευχαριστούμε apnea73 για το link!  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## nickolas2005

Kαλό για τους φοιτητές αλλά για όλους εμάς που δεν είμαστε φοιτητές δεν πρέπει να γίνει  κατι παρόμοιο?

----------


## termitis

> Kαλό για τους φοιτητές αλλά για όλους εμάς που δεν είμαστε φοιτητές δεν πρέπει να γίνει  κατι παρόμοιο?


Καιρός να ξαναδώσετε πανελλαδικές . . .   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## GP

> Kαλό για τους φοιτητές αλλά για όλους εμάς που δεν είμαστε φοιτητές δεν πρέπει να γίνει  κατι παρόμοιο?


Μα φυσικά - ο ΟΤΕ έχει φροντίσει ήδη γι'αυτό:




> Τη μείωση του κόστους θα επωμιστεί η αγορά και δεν τίθεται θέμα επιδότησης.


Φοιτητές:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumbsup1:   :Worthy:  
Αγορά:   :Evil:   :Thumbdown0:   :Mad:   --    :HaHa:  ΟΤΕ

----------


## teo_L20

o οτε μας δουλευει ψιλό γαζι!!!!

~σιγα μην το κάνει~!

----------


## nikos_gr

Το οτι θα το κάνει πιστεύω πως θεωρείται βέβαιο εφόσον υπάρξει κυβερνιτική απόφαση.

Το θέμα είναι πού θα βρεθεί το b/w για ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα.Εδώ με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και υπάρχει πρόβλημα...Πρέπει να γίνουν αρκετές επενδύσεις για να πετύχει ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα.

----------


## Sebu

Εγω πιστευω οτι οφελημενοι θα βγουμε ολοι.ΟΤΕ,παροχεις και εμεις οι τελικοι καταναλωτες.

Γιατι το λεω αυτο??

Αν ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISPs πετυχουν τετοια αυξηση του μεριδιου αγορας τους θα ειναι αυτοκτονια να μεταβιβασουν το κοστος σε εμας τους μη φοιτητες.

-Εστω χ ο αριθμος των συνδρομητων adsl σημερα μονο απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ.
-Αν υποθεσουμε οτι το 70% των χρηστων εχουν 384/128, 20% 512 και ενα 10%(και πολυ βαζω) 1024/128 τοτε το μηνιαιο μεσοσταθμικο εσοδο του ΟΤΕ ανα χρηστη dsl ειναι:
(20*70%)+(36*20%)+(64*10%)=27,6 €
Αν λοιπον βαλει τιμη 20€ για την 512 των φοιτητων με δεδομενο οτι το κοστος του εξοπλισμου για τον ΟΤΕ ειναι μικρο,θα εχει κερδη απο την πρωτη μερα.
Οπως βλεπετε η τωρινη μεσοσταθμικη μηνιαια τιμη με αυτη που ακουγεται για τους φοιτητες ειναι μικρη.

Επιπλεον σκεφτειται το αλλιως.Θυμιζει παρα πολυ πρακτικες Filmnet και κινητης τηλεφωνιας.
Θυμαστε καποτε που δινανε τον αποκωδικοποιητη του Filmnet τζαμπε με κουπονια και που τωρα πουλανε εξοπλισμο NOVA με 150€ (οταν εγω που αγορασα απο τους πρωτους 10.000 Ελληνες πριν απο μερικα χρονια NOVA ειχα πληρωσει τον εξοπλισμο 200.000 δρχ). Αυτο που μετραει δεν ειναι το τζαμπα υλικο.

Ειναι να σε βαλει στο σβουρακι και να σου τα περνει καθε μηνα.Νομιζετε οτι εχασε το Filmnet απο τους τζαμπα αποκωδικοποιητες ή οι εταιριες κινητης απο τα τζαμπα κινητα???

Αυτους τους ενδιαφερει το μηνιαιο παγιο.Το μηνας μπαινει μηνας βγαινει εσυ να σκας το παγιο και παρε οσα κινητα θες τζαμπα.

Για αυτο δεν προκειται να μετακυλισει κανεις το κοστος σε εμας.Γιατι θα αυξησουν τοσο τα εσοδα τους που δεν θα ασχοληθουν καν με εμας που εχουμε ηδη συνδεσεις.

Η ουσια λοιπον ειναι οτι δεν προκειται να χασουν λεφτα απο μια τετοια κινηση ωστε να σκεφτουν απο που θα τα αναπληρωσουν.Ηδη τα περιθωρια κερδους του OTE οσον αφορα τις συνδεσεις dsl ειναι πολυ μεγαλα με τετοιες τιμες που πουλαει.

Αρα αν οταν καποιος εχει περιθωριο κερδους 600-700% ισως και παραπανω σε αυτο που πουλαει δεν τον νοιαζει αν αυτο το ποσοστο κατεβει ακομα και 50%.

Αυτα......

----------


## sdikr

> Αρα αν οταν καποιος εχει περιθωριο κερδους 600-700% ισως και παραπανω σε αυτο που πουλαει δεν τον νοιαζει αν αυτο το ποσοστο κατεβει ακομα και 50%.
> 
> Αυτα......


Ναι αλλά εδώ είναι ελλάδα  :Wink: 

και οι εταιρίες κινήτης έχουν κόψει τα δωρεάν κινητά,  ο άλλος στο δίνει 150 (μαζί με συμβόλαιο για 12 μήνες)

----------


## JimBss

Και πάνω που έλεγα να κάνω διακοπή, έρχεται και εξεταστική... Να γίνει γρήγορα τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## John_Nastos

όταν θα γίνει αύτό θα είμαστε άραγε ακόμα φοιτητές;

----------


## del_ahmettt

To GRNET που αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο ISP της χώρας και διασυνδεει ολα τα πανεπιστήμια, ΤΕΙ και λοιπα ερυνητικά ιδρύματα έχει τεραστιους δικτυακους πόρους που αυτή τη στιγμή μένουν σχεδόν αχρησιμοποιητοι. 

Δεν είναι τίποτα το τρομερο και το ανεφικτο αυτο που κουβεντιάζουμε.
Απλως για να υλοποιηθεί πρεπει το ΕΔΕΤ να συνδεθεί με τον ΟΤΕ σε αρκετά σημεία πανελλαδικά (περισσότερη ΒΒRASs) ώστε να μην επιβαρυνθεί σημαντικά το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ.

Kατα τ' αλλα απλώς ο καθε φοιτητής θα πληρώνει την πρόσβαση στο οικείο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ.

Αυτη η πρόταση δεν ειναι καινουρια, εχει ακουστει και παρελθον και πιστευψ θα υλοποιηθει οταν τελειψσουν καποια εργα του ΕΔΕΤ που βρισκονται τωρα σε εξελιξη και αποκτησει περισσότερους ΒΒRASs o OTE.

Όμως όταν μιλάμε για DSL μην το φανταζεστε όπως το ξέρουμε τώρα.
Μουλάρια, βατράχια και ό,τι άλλο... ξεχαστε τα... (για τους ονειροπολους φοιτητές το λεω ) 

Θα μπει της πουτ... το firewall !  :Very Happy:  (όπως και τ΄ψρα με το dial-up, άλλωστε)

Καλα και γω φοιτητής είμαι, αλλα βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απέξω, γιατί μεχρι να εφαρμοστει πιστευω να εχω τελειώσει.  :Smile:

----------


## Rama

Αν γίνει αυτό και όταν ξεπεραστούν τα τρελά προβλήματα με το bandwidth που θα προκείψουν (όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο *nikos_gr*) τότε θα μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε και μεις που γεννηθήκαμε νωρίτερα από όσο έπρεπε  :Crying: ( ε έβαλα λίγο δράμα παραπάνω εδώ!)...

Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε την αργή  :Yawn:  εξέλιξη της αγοράς για να γίνουν προσφορές (στυλ κινητών και νόβα)....

Εγώ θα αρκεστώ στα 256kbps μου πάντως. Και πολλά δίνω... αντε μην βγω off topic γιατί είδα πρόσφατα διαφήμηση της BT για 1024 και φώναζα.

----------


## Rama

Με άλλα λόγια *del_ahmettt* εννοείς οτι οι φοιτητές θα πάρουν γραμμή από τον πΟΤΕ και σχεδόν τσάμπα ISP το ΕΔΕΤ. Right?

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Με άλλα λόγια *del_ahmettt* εννοείς οτι οι φοιτητές θα πάρουν γραμμή από τον πΟΤΕ και σχεδόν τσάμπα ISP το ΕΔΕΤ. Right?


Ε, δε θα μπορούσε να γίνει και αλλιώς. Η Πολιτεία εχει επενδύσει τεραστια ποσά στην υποδομή του ΕΔΕΤ. Παντως είναι λογικό αρχικά να υπάρχουν ιδρύματα δυο ταχυτητων και να μην ισχυσει για ολα τα ιδρύματα κατευθείαν.
Εδώ να φανταστείτε το Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών των 20.000 φοιτητών συνδεεται με τον "έξω κόσμο" με μια γραμμή ουτε 30Μbps, όταν η Αθήνα κινείται σε ρυθμούς Gbit από πρόπερσι...

Aρα κάποιοι θα πάρουν νωρίτερα, καποιοι αργότερα, είναι αναπόφευκτο.   :Sad:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> όταν θα γίνει αύτό θα είμαστε άραγε ακόμα φοιτητές;


Γι'αυτό, λίγα λίγα τα μαθήματα   :Laughing:  !

Κάτι ξέρω εγώ και δεν παίρνω πτυχίο!   :Very Happy:   Αν και τους βλέπω να το κάνουν όπως τους βολεύει!
Π.χ. δικαίωμα θα έχουν όσοι είναι σε κανονικό έτος φοίτησης και δεν χρωστάνε ούτε ένα μάθημα   :Razz:   :Laughing:  .
Α, και τα παιδιά των καθηγητών, βεβαίως βεβαίως!!!   :HaHa:  
Ίδωμεν.

----------


## ermis333

Παιδιά συγγνώμη αλλά έχεται ιδέα από αγορά;;;;

Εννοείται πως θα πέσουν οι τιμές και για τους Υπόλοιπους ΔΕΝ γίνεται να χρεώνουν τους φοιτητές 20€ και τους Υπόλοιπους 90€....

Η λογική λέει πως η 512 θα μειωθεί στα επίπεδα που είναι σήμερα η 384....μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα για την κατάργηση της 384....όπως άλλωστε είχαν πεί και οι πΟΤΕτζήδες σε εκείνη την ημερίδα για τις επικοινωνίες....


Παγκόσμια ημέρα των Τηλεπικοινωνιών αύριο χεχε

----------


## fatouros

Καλά με την ίδια λογική γιατί δεν δίνει φθηνή πρόσβαση και σε μας τους εκπαιδευτικούς; (πάνω στο Grnet είναι το Σχολικό Δίκτυο) 
Μας δουλεύουνε. Εγώ είμαι της άποψης της πρόωθησης της ευρωζωνικότητας συνολικά. Δεν κάνουν καλό οι διακρίσεις.

Υ.Γ. Και να σκεφτείς ότι σαν φοιτητής το 1990 έμπαινα με Hyundai Modem sta 1200 bps στο Πανεπιστήμιο σε VMS σύστημα

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά με την ίδια λογική γιατί δεν δίνει φθηνή πρόσβαση και σε μας τους εκπαιδευτικούς; (πάνω στο Grnet είναι το Σχολικό Δίκτυο)
> Μας δουλεύουνε. Εγώ είμαι της άποψης της πρόωθησης της ευρωζωνικότητας συνολικά. Δεν κάνουν καλό οι διακρίσεις.


Μα εσείς θα το έχετε   :Wink:    οπώς έχετε και τώρα την δωρεάν με το πανεπιστιμιο,  και να μην ξεχάσω και το priority line!!

----------


## knightrader

καταρχην δεν ειναι καμμια προσφορα του ΟΤΕ. Αν θυμαστε ειχαμε γινει ρεζιλι τον Δεκεμβριο
σαν οι χειροτεροι στην Ευρωπη κ προσφατα ξαναγιναμε (ΟΚ, δεν ειναι νεο αυτο). Τοτε λοιπον καποιος υπουργος ειχε πει με πολυ συναισθημα και φιλοτιμο οτι μεχρι ΤΕΛΗ ΜΑΡΤΗ θα ειχαν γινει αυτα που λεμε τωρα. Παλι καλα που υπαρχουν κ οι κακοι ξενοι και μας ξεφτιλιζουν που κ που και χυπνανε μερικα ζομπι.

Αυτο που θα γινει με τους φοιτητες ειναι οτι θα ανοιξει ακομη ενας ασκος της ρεμουλας και εκει που ολοι ηταν αναπηροι για να περνουν τη συνταξη, ολοι θα γίνουν φοιτητες με την κλασσικη πλαστογραφια των κολητων υπαλληλων.

Στον ΟΤΕ οντως το κοστος να ειναι μηδαμινο κ να βγαινει κ με τα 10Ε. Ελα ομως που εχει μονιμα τοσες αλλες τρυπες που παει να βουλωσει με το dsl κλπ. Αν πεσει το dsl τι θα γινει με τις τρυπες? Θα αυξησει τα τηλεφωνα? τι θα σκεφτει το σατανικο μυαλο τους? Ασε που με το νεο νομο για το προσωπικο δεν αποκλειεται να το κλεισουν τελειως το μαγαζι κ ολα να πανε πισω αλλα 4 χρονια.

Παραδειγμα τωρα που ολοι οι παροχεις εχουν μειωσει τις τιμες, οι δικες του προσφορες ειναι πλασματικες και ειναι για να κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο. Αλλα νομιζουν οτι κ οι πελατες εχουν το πολυ την ιδια νοημοσυνη με αυτους. Ο τελευταίος χρηστης internet ειναι ομως πιο cool απο τον expert του ΟΤΕ. Το ΠΡ του ΟΤΕ ειναι νηπιακου επιπεδου. Κρινουν τους αλλους απο τους εαυτους τους λες κα οι χρηστες του dsl ειναι οπως οι νοικοκυρες με τη μπουγαδα.

Προφανως επισης το 512 του ΟΤΕ στην πραξη θα ειναι 256.

Το αρθρο κανει λαθος οταν λεει οτι το 512 ειναι 88Ε στον ΟΤΕ. Τελευταια φορα που κοιταξα ηταν πανω απο 100.

Το γρηγορο internet λεει ειναι ζητουμενο απο πολιτεια (για να πουν οτι κατι εκαναν μετα το ευρωπαικο φτυσιμο - καλα αυτοι πρεπει να ντρεπονται καθε φορα που μπαινουν αεροπλανο να πανε Βρυξελλες), τους παραγοντες της οικονομικης ζωης (ερμμμ εννοει τους συνεργους στην παρακμης?), κ την κοινωνια (την πανιδα). Οποοις ειναι εξυπνος, δυστυχως, σε αυτη τη χωρα πολυ γρηγορα αντιλαμβανεται οτι με τη ρεμουλα μπορει να βγαλει πολλαπλασια. Πρεπει καποτε να σπασει αυτη η λογικη κια υα περιμενε κανεις το κρατος να δωσει το παραδειγμα. Τι να λεμε τωρα.

Καθε φορα που ακουω κατι για προοδο σε αυτη τη χωρα με πιανει πανικος. Στο τελος δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνουν και ειναι χειροτερα. Αφου εχω βγαλει και ρητο !! Η καλυτερη προοδος ειναι η στασιμοτητα !!! Τοσα χρονια, τοσες ελπιδες που μας εχουν δημιουργησει εχουν διαψευστει και καποιος πρεπει να ειναι αθεραπευτα αρρωστος για να ελπιζει ακομη.

ΟΚ, μπορει να κανουν τελικα μια μειωση, θα ακουσατε ομως και για το δεικτη μιζεριας που ειναι το αθροισμα της φορολογιας και η χωρα μας διαπρεπει στα διεθνη charts και τωρα με το ΦΠΑ ανεβηκε μερικες ακομη θεσεις.

καλη βδομαδα.

----------


## Crosstalk

Οι αιωνοβιοι θα γινουν υπεραιωνοβιοι σκλαβοι του ADSL   :Razz:  

Περα απο την πλακα αυτη η κατηγοριοποιηση δεν προκειται να γινει!
Πιο λογικο θα μου φαινοταν να πιασουν μια αλλη κοινωνικη ομαδα που ειναι λιγοτερο ενημεροι για το ευρυζωνικο ιντερνετ και να τους δελεασουν παρα τους φοιτητες που ηδη ειναι πιο ενημεροι και πιο κοντα στην τεχνολογια!

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολοι περιμενουν τις νεες πιθανολογουμενες μειωσεις του highstream του ΟΤΕ!
Αν και μεχρι να βρεθει αλλος με καλο LLU για να δινει και reselling θα περασουν καμποσα χρονια ωστε να σφιχτει λιγο ο ΟΤΕ!
Ακομα και στην Αγγλια τον τελευταιο χρονο αρχισε να στριμωχνεται η BT απο την easynet και την bulldog!

----------


## dantouan

Λιγο υπομονη παιδια ας κανουμε ολοι και θα δουμε αν τελικα γινει τιποτα....(χλωμο το βλεπω).

----------


## party-pooper

Επειδη την βλεπω την υποθεση μην ανυσυχειτε για το πως θα καλυφθει η μεγαλη ζητηση, γιατι internet θα παρουν οι εισαχθεοι μονο που θα δηλωσουνε απο το πρωτο χρονο οτι θελουνε αυτη τη προσβαση.Το λεω αυτο γιατι ακριβως το ιδιο συμβαινει και τωρα με τις dial up συνδεσεις που χορηγουνε στους νεους φοιτητες,αν θες τζαμπα νετ το ζητας απο το πρωτο εκσαμηνο αν δε προλαβεις ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ! Να βγει ομως πρωτα και τοτε βλεπουμε...

----------


## nikgr

Τί υπομονή ρε παιδιά... Πόση υπομονή μπορεί να κάνει πια ο Ελληνας.
Εδώ εγώ ακούω από το 1997 που ήμουν φοιτητής  στην ιατρική Θεσ/νικης ότι θα μπορείς να μπαίνεις με ΕΠΑΚ απ' το σπίτι σου στην "δωρεάν" συνδρομή του Πανεπιστημίου και ακόμα μπαίνουν με κλασσική κλήση πληρώνοντας τα μαλλιοκέφαλά σου στον ΟΤΕ στη χρονοχρέωση!!
Ο ΟΤΕ είχε υποσχεθεί εδώ και χρόνια ΕΠΑΚ και ακόμα τίποτα! Ελεος δηλαδή! (Καλά που πήρα πτυχίο δηλαδη και δεν περίμενα το ΕΠΑΚ!)

Ακόμα όμως και με το σχολικό δίκτυο (sch.gr) που παρέχει δωρεάν συνδέσεις στους εκπαιδευτικούς με έβαζε μόλις στα 26-33 kbps εδώ στη Θεσ/νικη με αποτέλεσμα να σέρνομαι με 2-3kbytes/sec.
Άσε που έτρωγες ban σε 1002 σελίδες  "απαγορευμένες"

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα αμα δεν τα σκάσεις δε βλέπεις προκοπή και τα τζάμπα έχει πεθάνει προ πολλου.

Ακόμα και 512 τζαμπέ συνδρομές να έδιναν όμως πληρώνοντας μόνο το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κατεβάζει σαν 128άρα με όλους τους δήθεν φοιτητες που θα πλακώσουν.. Tο ελληνικό δαιμόνιο θα μεγαλουργήσει και πάλι και θα δουμε να πωλούνται φοιτητικές 512 συνδρομές όπως έγινε με το 6μηνο δώρο της forthnet για τους αρωγούς της Ολυμπιάδας.

Αθάνατη ελληνική κλεφτουρια, ρεμουλα και τα συναφή που έλεγε και ο Χαρυ Κλυν!

----------


## Rama

Το να δώσουν φτηνά το "εργαλείο" στους φοιτητές είναι καλή κίνηση... Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστων το χρειάζονται. Αλλά δεν αρκεί αυτό για να πάρει μπροστά το κύκλωμα και να εξαπλωθεί το γρήγορο/μονιμο internet. (Μία κλασική λύση για να γίνει η διαδικασία πιο γρήγορη θα ήταν να κάνουν την ADSL _trendy_ και να θέλει να βάλει και η κουτσή Μαρία - marketing slaves).

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι η εξέλιξη/ζήτηση του DSL στο ευρή κοινό θα είναι ελάχιστα πιο γρήγορη από αυτή που είχε μία PSTN σύνδεση πριν μερικά 6-7 χρόνια... Γιατί πέρα από το υψηλό κόστος και τις κακιές υπηρεσίες (κυκλοφορούν αυτά και τα ακούνε ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν τι είναι η ADSL) είναι η αμάθεια μας ως λαός. 

Οι περισσότεροι δεν βρισκουν καν τον λόγο να έχουν τέτοια γραμμή (ειδικά με 38 ευρώ minimum). Γιατί το www.in.gr και το www.flash.gr το βλέπουν από το γραφείο. Τα (κατά 95% ανούσια) mails από το γραφείο.... "Ε τι αλλο να δώ;" θα πει ο μέσος έλληνας. Και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τον κατηγορήσω.

----------


## Rama

> είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κατεβάζει σαν 128άρα και κάτω με όλους τους δήθεν φοιτητες που θα πλακώσουν.


Σωστός   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Εδώ εγώ ακούω από το 1997 που ήμουν φοιτητής στην ιατρική Θεσ/νικης ότι θα μπορείς να μπαίνεις με ΕΠΑΚ απ' το σπίτι σου στην "δωρεάν" συνδρομή του Πανεπιστημίου και ακόμα μπαίνουν με κλασσική κλήση πληρώνοντας τα μαλλιοκέφαλά σου στον ΟΤΕ στη χρονοχρέωση!!


Όχι ότι σημαίνει κάτι και όχι ότι η υπηρεσία είναι και τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο (κάθε μια ώρα πέφτει η γραμμή, έχεις περιορισμό στον ημερήσιο και εβδομαδιαίο χρόνο χρήσης), αλλά επειδή το σωστό πρέπει να λέγεται, απλά να αναφέρω ότι είναι πολλά χρόνια που το Α.Π.Θ. έχει δώσει αριθμό ΕΠΑΚ και για PSTN και για 64 ISDN.

Το ότι δεν πλήρωνα provider ήταν από τους σημαντικότερους λόγους που δεν έβαζα adsl. Αλλά τελικά δεν άντεξα και υπέκυψα, χωρίς να το έχω μετανιώσει ούτε λεπτό, μέχρι στιγμής.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## nikgr

Άσε που θα έχει και standard όριο χρήσης ωρών ανα εβδομάδα όπως το σημερινό σχολικό δίκτυο με αποκλεισμο τις πρωινές ώρες που λειτουργούν τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (ώστε να μην παραφορτώνεται το δίκτυο κλπ.)

To καλύτερο θα ήταν να πούνε ο ΟΤΕ χαρίζει το παγιο στους φοιτητές για 512 σύνδεση και ας διαλέξουν όποιον provider θέλουν

----------


## nikgr

> Όχι ότι σημαίνει κάτι και όχι ότι η υπηρεσία είναι και τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο (κάθε μια ώρα πέφτει η γραμμή, έχεις περιορισμό στον ημερήσιο και εβδομαδιαίο χρόνο χρήσης), αλλά επειδή το σωστό πρέπει να λέγεται, απλά να αναφέρω ότι είναι πολλά χρόνια που το Α.Π.Θ. έχει δώσει αριθμό ΕΠΑΚ.



Το AΠΘ μπορεί να έχει δώσει ΕΠΑΚ. Η Ιατρική σχολή όμως τη Θεσ/νικης που έχει δικό της κόμβο εξακολουθεί στο 2310- και αναγκάζομαι ακόμα να μπαίνω παρ'ολο το dsl γιατί μπορώ να βρίσκω ιατρικά άρθρα με περιοδικά που έχει σύμβαση.

Επίσης το ΑΠΘ μπορεί να έχει ΕΠΑΚ αλλα για να μπεις ειδικά βραδινές ώρες έπρεπε να σου βγάλει πρώτα την πίστη. Φαντάζομαι ότι και τώρα τα ίδια χάλια θα έχει.

----------


## Rama

Αυτό θα ήταν ασύμφορο.

----------


## johnmara

> Άσε που θα έχει και standard όριο χρήσης ωρών ανα εβδομάδα όπως το σημερινό σχολικό δίκτυο με αποκλεισμο τις πρωινές ώρες που λειτουργούν τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα (ώστε να μην παραφορτώνεται το δίκτυο κλπ.)
> 
> To καλύτερο θα ήταν να πούνε ο ΟΤΕ χαρίζει το παγιο στους φοιτητές για 512 σύνδεση και ας διαλέξουν όποιον provider θέλουν


ΠΣΔ -> πρόσβαση σε δασκάλους & καθηγητές -> δουλεύουν σε βάρδιες (πρωί οι περισσότεροι, λίγοι απόγευμα και κάποιοι σε νυκτερινά) -> όταν δουλεύεις στο σχολείο πως θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τη σύνδεση internet;
Δηλαδή ο αποκλεισμός τις πρωινές (ή απογευματινές) ώρες ισχύει για να μην χρησιμοποιούν τις συνδέσεις των καθηγητών άλλοι άσχετοι την ώρα που αυτοί είναι (πρέπει να είναι) στα σχολεία.

Σχετικά με διασύνδεση ΕΔΕΤ-πΟΤΕ:
Ο πΟΤΕ έχει μόνο δύο σημεία διασύνδεσης (Αθήνα - Θεσ/νίκη) για το δίκτυό του (ΑΤΜ -> ADSL). Άρα η ΕΔΕΤ (GRNET) και να θέλει δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε άλλα σημεία.
Υποτίθεται ότι ο πΟΤΕ θα φτιάξει και άλλα σημεία διασύνδεσης _καποτε_(  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Ήδη υπάρχουν σχολεία που χρησιμοποιούν το ΠΣΔ για συνδέσεις ADSL πάνω από πΟΤΕ.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Ο ΟΤΕ είχε υποσχεθεί εδώ και χρόνια ΕΠΑΚ και ακόμα τίποτα!





> Το AΠΘ μπορεί να έχει δώσει ΕΠΑΚ. Η Ιατρική σχολή όμως τη Θεσ/νικης εξακολουθεί στο 2310- και αναγκάζομαι ακόμα να μπαίνω παρ'ολο το dsl γιατί μπορώ να βρίσκω ιατρικά άρθρα με περιοδικά που έχει σύμβαση.


Τότε προφανώς είναι θέμα της σχολής και όχι του ΟΤΕ και της υπηρεσίας.
Αλήθεια, γιατί έτσι; Αφού και η Ιατρική σχολή στο A.Π.Θ ανήκει. Άγνωσται αι βουλαί των προέδρων των τμημάτων...   :Very Happy:  




> Επίσης το ΑΠΘ μπορεί να έχει ΕΠΑΚ αλλα για να μπεις ειδικά βραδινές ώρες έπρεπε να σου βγάλει πρώτα την πίστη. Φαντάζομαι ότι και τώρα τα ίδια χάλια θα έχει.


Για ISDN που χρησιμοποιούσα, δεν υπήρχε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Το πολύ στα 3-4 λεπτά έμπαινες, μιας και το ISDN έχει δυνατότητα για γρήγορο redial. Στην PSTN, από όσο ξέρω, είναι πιο ζόρικα τα πράγματα.

----------


## nikgr

[Insomniac] η ιατρική Θεσ/νικης έχει δικό της κόμβο προσβασης ανεξάρτητο απ' το γενικό dialup του ΑΠΘ. Δεν είναι καθόλου μόνο θέμα σχολής το ότι δεν έχει επακ γιατί ξέρω απ' τους moderators του συστήματος ότι προσπαθούσαν από χρόνια να πάρουν έγκριση απο τον ΟΤΕ για ΕΠΑΚ.




> ΠΣΔ -> πρόσβαση σε δασκάλους & καθηγητές -> δουλεύουν σε βάρδιες (πρωί οι περισσότεροι, λίγοι απόγευμα και κάποιοι σε νυκτερινά) -> όταν δουλεύεις στο σχολείο πως θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τη σύνδεση internet;
> Δηλαδή ο αποκλεισμός τις πρωινές (ή απογευματινές) ώρες ισχύει για να μην χρησιμοποιούν τις συνδέσεις των καθηγητών άλλοι άσχετοι την ώρα που αυτοί είναι (πρέπει να είναι) στα σχολεία.


Όσο γι' αυτο που λες  johnmara υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά σχολεία με διπλή βάρδια, οπότε ένας εκπαιδευτικός που ειναι "απογευματινός" δε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το πρωί το δίκτυο απ' το σπιτι του...

----------


## wolfy

> Στην εφημερίδα Κέρδος της Κυριακής, αναφέρεται οτι προωθείται νομοσχέδιο για την παροχή DSL 512Kbps με τιμή συνολικά τα € 20,00.
> Το άρθρο τονίζει οτι η ο ΟΤΕ και η παροχείς είναι έτοιμοι για το ανωτέρω..!!!!


Να προτείνω και εγώ κάτι! 
20 ευρώ  512 για τους φοιτητές... 
όλοι οι άλλοι δωρεάν!!!!!

----------


## Andrew

Γενικα το δικτυο του ΕΔΕΤ (αποταν ημουν φοιτητης) ειναι αρκετα αστυνομοκρατουμενο! 
Δηλαδη κομμενα μουλαρια, γαιδουρια, χαζαα, newsgroups...

Απο εκει και περα μεχρι που παω να ξαναγινω φοιτητης να εχω μια 2η DSL τζαμπα στην ουσια. Το ζητημα ειναι οτι το ΕΔΕΤ εχει γραμμη που δεν αξιοποιειται (και ετσι ο ΟΤΕς θα εισπραξει παγια χωρις να παρεχει τιποτα εκτος απο BBRAS) και επιτελους θα αντικατασταθουν οι dialup συνδεσεις που μοιραζονται στους φοιτητες με πιο αξιοπρεπεις συνδεσεις (για να μπορουν να κανουν τις νομιμες δουλειες τους και να συνδεονται στους "νομιμους" ftp των πανεπιστημιων που τους ξερουμε οι πιο ψαγμενοι). 

Τωρα αν αναγκαστουν οι ISPs να δινουν συνδεσεις σε φοιτητες (για να μην τους χασουν απο πελατες) σε προνομιακες τιμες παλι καλο ειναι για την αγορα. Αλλα απο την θεωρια στην πραξη εχουμε καιρο ακομα...

----------


## ipo

> Γενικα το δικτυο του ΕΔΕΤ (αποταν ημουν φοιτητης) ειναι αρκετα αστυνομοκρατουμενο!
> Δηλαδη κομμενα μουλαρια, γαιδουρια, χαζαα, newsgroups...


JΞέρω από πρώτο χέρι ότι λειτουργούν πολλά από αυτά και με το παραπάνω. Συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω κάποιο p2p που να μη δουλεύει στο ΕΔΕΤ.





> Το AΠΘ μπορεί να έχει δώσει ΕΠΑΚ. Η Ιατρική σχολή όμως τη Θεσ/νικης που έχει δικό της κόμβο εξακολουθεί στο 2310- και αναγκάζομαι ακόμα να μπαίνω παρ'ολο το dsl γιατί μπορώ να βρίσκω ιατρικά άρθρα με περιοδικά που έχει σύμβαση.


Βάλε Teledome-πρόγραμμα 1 ώστε να έχεις flat-rate σύνδεση με τον αριθμό 2310- *από όλη την Ελλάδα*. Θα χρεώνεσαι 12 ευρωλεπτά κάθε φορά που συνδέεσαι, ανεξάρτητα από το χρόνο σύνδεσης. Από τον Δεκέμβριο που δημιουργήθηκε το "πρόγραμμα 1" θα πρέπει όσοι το ξέρουν να παρακαλάνε τα Πανεπιστήμια να δίνουν αστικό αριθμό (όπως στη σχολή σου) και όχι ΕΠΑΚ που έχει χρονοχρέωση.

----------


## iceblade

ipo με αυτό της Teledome που λές μπορεί δηλαδή να έχει κανείς dialup και να μην πληρώνει το κόστος της κλήσης; Να κάνει δηλαδή μια κλήση στο Internet που θα κρατήσει 1 μήνα και να πληρώσει 1 λεπτό του Ευρω; Η κάτι δε κατάλαβα καλά; (Μάλλον   :Very Happy:  ). Για κλήση internet σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο από αυτά τα τζάμπα που έχουν οι τελλάς και αλλες εταιρίες (χωρίς επακ).
Υπάρχει τρόπος να έχει κανείς dialup τσάμπα εν πάσει περιπτώσει; Να ξυλώσω την 384 αν είναι έτσι   :HaHa:

----------


## ipo

> ipo με αυτό της Teledome που λές μπορεί δηλαδή να έχει κανείς dialup και να μην πληρώνει το κόστος της κλήσης; Να κάνει δηλαδή μια κλήση στο Internet που θα κρατήσει 1 μήνα και να πληρώσει 1 λεπτό του Ευρω; Η κάτι δε κατάλαβα καλά; (Μάλλον  ). Για κλήση internet σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο από αυτά τα τζάμπα που έχουν οι τελλάς κλπ...(2310 μπλα μπλα) για Θεσσαλονίκη ας πούμε.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=109
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=132
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...1&page=7&pp=20

Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες κάποιου που το δοκιμάσε, τις οποίες μπορείς να δεις στους παραπάνω σύνδεσμους, θα χρεώνεσαι 12 ευρωλεπτά (όχι 1 ευρωλεπτό που είπες) για κάθε κλήση προς σταθερά ΟΤΕ, ανεξαρτήτου χρόνου σύνδεσης, είτε αυτή είναι τηλεφωνική συνδιάλεξη, είτε είναι κλήση προς modem ISP. Επομένως, αν κάποιος ISP σου δώσει αστικό αριθμό ΟΤΕ, τότε θα έχεις περίπου "flat rate dial-up".

Πρόσεξε όμως: Αυτά που ανέφερες ως "τα τζάμπα που έχουν οι τελλάσ κλπ" έχουν μεν αστική χρέωση όταν συνδέεσαι κανονικά, αλλά δεν αποτελούν "σταθερά ΟΤΕ". Επομένως δεν ισχύει γι' αυτά η έκπτωση.

Π.χ. αν η Hellas on Line σου δώσει αριθμό κλήσης π.χ. 210-χχχχχχχ τότε θα χρεώνεσαι 12 ευρωλεπτά (0,099 + Φ.Π.Α.) ανά κλήση. Αν χρησιμοποιείς όμως αριθμό 89625-χχχχχ ή 801-χχχχχχχ τότε θα χρεώνεσαι όπως χρεώνεσαι και χωρίς το "πρόγραμμα 1".

----------


## nikos_gr

Lol μόλις σκέφτηκα οτί για τους φοιτητές του ΑΠΘ αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αφού ο ένας server έχει αριθμό κλήσης 2310ΧΧΧΧΧΧ.Καλή φάση ε?
 :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες κάποιου που το δοκιμάσε, τις οποίες μπορείς να δεις στους παραπάνω σύνδεσμους, θα χρεώνεσαι 12 ευρωλεπτά (όχι 1 ευρωλεπτό που είπες) για κάθε κλήση προς σταθερά ΟΤΕ, ανεξαρτήτου χρόνου σύνδεσης, είτε αυτή είναι τηλεφωνική συνδιάλεξη, είτε είναι κλήση προς modem ISP. Επομένως, αν κάποιος ISP σου δώσει αστικό αριθμό ΟΤΕ, τότε θα έχεις περίπου "flat rate dial-up".


 


> Lol μόλις σκέφτηκα οτί για τους φοιτητές του ΑΠΘ αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αφού ο ένας server έχει αριθμό κλήσης 2310ΧΧΧΧΧΧ.Καλή φάση ε?


Παιδιά μιλάτε σοβαρά;;;    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
 Είναι πράγματι έτσι;;;  :Eek: 

Και εμείς στο δικό μας uni που έχουμε, έχουμε και ΠΕΑΚ και κανονικό αστικό αριθμό κλήσης (υποτίθεται για όσους είναι εκτός κάλυψης  ΠΕΑΚ)! Δουλέυει ΟΚ και εντος περιοχής καλυψης ΠΕΑΚ! Και μάλιστα εμείς έχουμε και ISDN 128k !!!

Παρακαλώ κάποιος υπευθυνα να το επιβεβαιώσει γιατί αν ισχύει πράγματι, βλεπω το NetMod να "αναστενάζει", μετα απο ένα και πλέον χρόνο χειμερίας νάρκης!!!  :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:  

Σσστ! Όμως μεταξύ μας!  :Wink:

----------


## del_ahmettt

Όποιος προτίθεται να μου απαντήσει, καλύτερα να το κάνει στο ανάλογο νήμα (μην κουραζουμε και τους moderetors με μετακινησεις posts)
Τώρα που το κοιταζω βλέπω, οτι εχει γίνει ολόκληρο θέμα, τό οποιο δεν είχα πάρει μυρωδια (ο τίτλος μου μυριζε καθαρα σταθερή τηλεφωνία).
Έχω χασει πολλά επεισόδια, μαλλον!  :Rolling Eyes:  , οπότε βουρ για μελέτη του θέματος...

----------


## ipo

Μιας και αύριο θα αποτελέσει αντικείμενο συζήτησης από τα αρμόδια κυβερνητικά στελέχη, το "φοιτητικό ADSL" προτείνω σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους να στείλουν e-mail στους ιθύνοντες:

Υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημ. Σιούφας:  dimgsioufas@parliament.gr
Υπουργός Μεταφορών Μιχ. Λιάπης: liapis@parliament.gr
Υπουργός Παιδείας Μαρ. Γιαννάκου: giannakou@parliament.gr

Στα e-mail αυτά καλό είναι να λένε ότι η κίνηση είναι πολύ σημαντική για το μέλλον της ελληνικής αγοράς ADSL και την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.

*Αυτό που μπορούμε να πετύχουμε είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή προσφορά, δηλαδή η χαμηλότερη τιμή και η υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.* Αρχικά έλεγαν για ADSL 384/128 kbps με 20 ευρώ (τελική τιμή με τον Φ.Π.Α. που περιλαμβάνει γραμμή ADSL και ISP), ενώ τώρα συζητάνε για 512/128 στην ίδια τιμή. Είναι στο χέρι μας να πιέσουμε τώρα για κάτι καλύτερο. Μπορούμε στην ίδια τιμή (ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη) να έχουμε και τα maximum που δίνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ με τα DSLAM του, δηλαδή 1024/256 kbps, αρκεί να πειστούνε τα αρμόδια κυβερνητικά στελέχη ότι το bandwidth είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και όχι πολυτέλεια.

Παρακαλώ όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το "φοιτητικό ADSL" να στείλουν e-mail στις παραπάνω διευθύνσεις, μιας και η πιθανότητα να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη, είναι σημαντική (δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δώσω περισσότερες πληροφορίες αυτή τη στιγμή).

(Αν κάποιος δεν πιστεύει στην παραπάνω κίνηση, ας κρατήσει την δυσπιστία για τον εαυτό του.)

Επισημαίνω ότι η κίνηση αυτή θα αφορά όλους τους εν ενεργεία φοιτητές μέχρι και ένα έτος πάνω από την κανονική χρονική διάρκεια φοίτησης, ενώ δεν θα καλύπτει όσους κάνουν δεύτερο πτυχίο.

----------


## viron

Εδώ και χρόνια με λεφτά από τον προυπολογισμό και την Ευρωπαική Ενωση αναπτύχθηκε το δίκτυο GRNET για τα πανεπιστήμια και τν ακαδημαική κοινότητα.

Δυστυχώς ενώ η πλειοψηφία της ακαδημαικής κοινότητας είναι οι φοιτητές είναι μόνιμα αποκλεισμένοι από την πρόσβαση στι δίκτυο αυτό.

Για τους καθηγητές έχουν αναπτυχθεί κάθε είδους πρωτοβουλίες για να έχουν πρόσβαση από το σπίτι τους ακόμα αναπτύσοντας υποδομές με χρήματα από "ερευνητικά" προγράμματα και χωρίς να πληρώνουν ούτε δραχμή οι ίδιοι.

Το δίκτυο GRNET είναι άδειο όπως φαίνεται http://netmon.grnet.gr/map.shtml στα στατιστικά.

Οπότε δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία , απλά οι φοιτητικοί σύλλογοι (βλέπε κομματικοποιημένες παρατάξεις) με άλλα ασχολούνται και το υπουργείο αμφιβάλλω αν ξέρει τι υπάρχει και ποιός το χρησιμοποιεί.

Τα δημογραφικά στοιχεία http://www.ebusinessforum.gr/content...oteoP4VPRC.pdf 
δείχνουν ότι  οι φοιτητές είναι μεγάλο κομμάτι της πελατείας των ΙSP που δεν θα ήθελαν να τους χάσουν από πελάτες μαζί με μεγάλο κομμάτι του τζίρου τους.

Επιτέλους να ανοίξει το GRNET(GUNET) για τους φοιτητές και τους μαθητές Λυκείου Γυμνασίου.


Σημείωση ΔΕΝ είμαι φοιτητής ούτε μαθητής.

Βύρων.

----------


## johnmara

Ρε παιδιά διαβάζω παραπάνω διάφορα κουφά για το Grnet, το ΠΣΔ και τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ:
1) "Οι φοιτητές είναι αποκλεισμένοι από το Grnet / Οι καθηγητές έχουν πρόσβαση τζάμπα από το σπίτι τους"
Οι φοιτητές έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω των εργαστηρίων/νησίδων πληροφορικής των ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ και από το σπίτι τους μέσω ΕΠΑΚ ή  μέσω πειραματικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων.
Δε γνωρίζω πως πήρανε καθηγητές πρόσβαση τζάμπα στο σπίτι τους !!! Από όσο ξέρω δεν έχουν δοθεί από κανένα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ προσβάσεις ADSL. Άρα πως; Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι με χρήση ασύρματων δικτύων.

2) "Το Grnet ειναι κλειδωμένο/ασφαλισμένο"/με securitades  :Very Happy: 
Το ΠΣΔ (σχολεία Νηπιαγωγεία/Δημ./Γυμν/Λύκεια/ΙΕΚ/...) απευθύνεται και σε μαθητές και γι'αυτό έχουν μπει κάποια φίλτρα και απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση σε τσοντο-sites (όσο μπορούν να κόψουν μερικά απλοικά φίλτρα όλα τα sex-sites).
Στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ η πρόσβαση (από όσο ξέρω) είναι εντελώς ελεύθερη.
Η μόνη περίπτωση στην οποία μπαίνουν φίλτρα, είναι όταν γεμίζει η σύνδεση κάποιου ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ και αργεί να γίνει αναβάθμιση και παίρνεται απόφαση να φιλτραριστούν p2p κτλ. ώστε να μπορεί να δουλεύει το email/http κτλ.

3) "Το ΑΠΘ δε δίνει ΕΠΑΚ νούμερο" μετά έγινε "η Ιατρική του ΑΠΘ δε δίνει ΕΠΑΚ νούμερο"
Αφού η Ιατρική θέλει να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη (κοινώς θέλει ανεξάρτητο NOC από το ΑΠΘ), γι' αυτό δεν δίνει ΕΠΑΚ ενώ το ΑΠΘ δίνει κανονικά ΕΠΑΚ.
Άρα η Ιατρική εάν δεν έχει λόγους ασφάλειας (π.χ. intranet πρόσβαση μόνο σε φοιτητές/καθηγητές) θα έπρεπε να είναι πάνω στο ΕΠΑΚ του ΑΠΘ.
(Για την ιστορία κάποτε (1991-2) μπαίναμε σε δύο -τρία τηλεφωνικά νούμερα (031-χχχχχχ) για όλη την πολυτεχνική σχολή με αναλογικές κλήσεις (τζάμπα πράμα). Παίρναμε redial για πάνω από μία ώρα μέχρι να μπούμε. Μετά ήρθε ο annex με το ΕΠΑΚ και τις 16 συνδέσεις και τα υπόλοιπα είναι ιστορία)

4) "Το ΠΣΔ περιορίζει τις κλήσεις μόνο το απόγευμα και για τους απογευματινούς - νυκτερινούς"
Υπάρχει επιλογή εάν θα περιορίζει τις κλήσεις και πότε. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν έτοιμα profiles για τους χρήστες. Είναι θέμα δήλωσης του ενδιαφερόμενου και αντίστοιχης ενέργειας από τα helpdesk.
Σε περίοδο αργιών/διακοπών/καλοκαίρι δεν ισχύουν οι περιορισμοί.
Οι περιορισμοί μπήκαν: α) για να μην μπαίνουν άσχετοι με τους λογαριασμούς των καθηγητών και β) για να περισσεύουν γραμμές για τα σχολεία αφού στην αρχή υπήρχαν πολύ λίγα modems.

5) Σχετικά με το ΠΣΔ και το μέλλον, το σενάριο που ξέρω ότι παίζει είναι "Πρόσβαση ADSL σε καθηγητές/δασκάλους από το ΠΣΔ και ταυτόχρονα να μπουν τα περισσότερα σχολεία με ADSL" Αλλά ακόμα από όσο ξέρω δεν έχει εγκριθεί τίποτα.

6) Για τους μαθητές: Έχουν πιλοτικά (νομίζω Πάτρα) δοθεί emails accounts (δεν νομίζω και dialu p αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι καλά). Υποτίθεται ότι κάποια στιγμή θα δοθούν και email accounts σε όλους και όταν ληθούν τα θέματα με τα modems θα δοθεί και dialup πρόσβαση.
(Μιλάμε για μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες modems).
Βέβαια εάν με ρωτήσεις τι θα έκανα: Αύριο το πρωί, όλα τα σχολεία με ADSL και κάνεις απίστευτη οικονομία σε ΕΠΑΚ (βάλε κάθε σχολείο τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες Χ 2 κανάλια Χ 5 μέρες την εβδομάδα Χ 4 εβδομάδες Χ 9 μήνες) και δίνεις και αξιοπρεπείς συνδέσεις. 
Επίσης σε όσους καθηγητές/δασκάλους θέλουν ADSL πρόσβαση.
Έτσι και modems θα περισσέψουν και ευρυζωνικότητα (  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) θα έχουμε στην Ελλάδα.

7) Είναι προφανές ότι υπάρχει σημαντικό πρόβλημα με τους εμπορικούς ISPs αφού το Grnet/ΕΔΕΤ/ΠΣΔ παίρνει (ή θα πάρει) μεγάλο μέρος από την πελατεία.

Σημείωση: Δεν είμαι μαθητής (θα ήθελα), ούτε φοιτητής (μόνο μεταπτυχιακός στο ΕΑΠ), ούτε καθηγητής, ούτε εργαζόμενος σε NOC ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ.

----------


## ermis333

> Μιας και αύριο θα αποτελέσει αντικείμενο συζήτησης από τα αρμόδια κυβερνητικά στελέχη, το "φοιτητικό ADSL" προτείνω σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους να στείλουν e-mail στους ιθύνοντες:
> 
> Υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημ. Σιούφας: dimgsioufas@parliament.gr
> Υπουργός Μεταφορών Μιχ. Λιάπης: liapis@parliament.gr
> Υπουργός Παιδείας Μαρ. Γιαννάκου: giannakou@parliament.gr
> 
> Στα e-mail αυτά καλό είναι να λένε ότι η κίνηση είναι πολύ σημαντική για το μέλλον της ελληνικής αγοράς ADSL και την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.
> 
> *Αυτό που μπορούμε να πετύχουμε είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή προσφορά, δηλαδή η χαμηλότερη τιμή και η υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.* Αρχικά έλεγαν για ADSL 384/128 kbps με 20 ευρώ (τελική τιμή με τον Φ.Π.Α. που περιλαμβάνει γραμμή ADSL και ISP), ενώ τώρα συζητάνε για 512/128 στην ίδια τιμή. Είναι στο χέρι μας να πιέσουμε τώρα για κάτι καλύτερο. Μπορούμε στην ίδια τιμή (ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη) να έχουμε και τα maximum που δίνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ με τα DSLAM του, δηλαδή 1024/256 kbps, αρκεί να πειστούνε τα αρμόδια κυβερνητικά στελέχη ότι το bandwidth είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και όχι πολυτέλεια.
> ...


Καλό θα ήταν να λέμε στο e-mail να γίνει κάτι και για όσους δεν είναι φοιτητές....αφού όπως και να το κάνουμε 30.000 φοιτητές δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## 123456789

> Για τους καθηγητές έχουν αναπτυχθεί κάθε είδους πρωτοβουλίες για να έχουν πρόσβαση από το σπίτι τους ακόμα αναπτύσοντας υποδομές με χρήματα από "ερευνητικά" προγράμματα και χωρίς να πληρώνουν ούτε δραχμή οι ίδιοι.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει.-




> Επιτέλους να ανοίξει το GRNET(GUNET) για τους φοιτητές και τους μαθητές Λυκείου Γυμνασίου.
> Βύρων.


Τι εννοείς? Το δίκτυο κορμού του ΠΣΔ διασυνδέεται με BGP στους κόμβους του ΕΔΕΤ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!

Και κάτι ακόμα: στο backbone του GRNET δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως περιορισμός. Από κει και πέρα είναι στο χέρι του κάθε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ κλπ να εφαρμόζει κανόνβες πρόσβασης, όπως και γίνεται, όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο και QoS μηχανισμούς.
Άλλα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ είναι χύμα, άλλα ΟΧΙ!

----------


## ipo

> Επιτέλους να ανοίξει το GRNET(GUNET) για τους φοιτητές και τους μαθητές Λυκείου Γυμνασίου.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να αφορά και τους μαθητές δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης για τον ακόλουθο λόγο:



> Είναι προφανές ότι υπάρχει σημαντικό πρόβλημα με τους εμπορικούς ISPs αφού το Grnet/ΕΔΕΤ/ΠΣΔ παίρνει (ή θα πάρει) μεγάλο μέρος από την πελατεία.


Πιέζουν πολύ οι ISP, αφού αν μπουν και οι μαθητές δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (ακόμα και μόνο του λυκείου να μπούνε) καλύπτεται τεράστιο μέρος των νοικοκυριών ανά την Ελλάδα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η ADSL αφορά προς το παρόν νοικοκυριά (ή επιχειρήσεις) και όχι μεμονομένα άτομα (ή μεμονομένους υπολογιστές). Μία γραμμή συνήθως διαμοιράζεται σε όλο το σπίτι (ή επιχείρηση).

Η επέκταση του φτηνού ADSL σε μαθητές θα γίνει αρκετά αργότερα.

Ας μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες. Ήδη η κίνηση αυτή με το "λογικών τιμών φοιτητικό ADSL" αναμένεται να σπρώξει τις τιμές τις ελεύθερης αγοράς προς τα κάτω, οφελώντας με αυτό τον τρόπο και τους μη φοιτητές. Οι ISP πασχίζουν να δεσμεύσουν με συμβόλαια και "ADSL σε κουτιά" τους φοιτητές, πριν το φθινόπωρο, όπου όλοι θα αποκτήσουν με λιγότερο από τα μισά λεφτά "φοιτητικό ADSL", οπότε οι ISP δεν θα έχουν δυνατότητα να συναγωνιστούν τέτοιο πακέτο.

Γι' αυτό σας λέω: Στείλτε μερικά e-mail στις παραπάνω διευθύνσεις. Όσο περισσότερα τα πλεονεκτήματα για τους φοιτητές, τόσο πιο γρήγορη θα είναι η ανάπτυξη του ADSL στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ermis333

OX!!!! Το φθινόπωρο θα αρχίσουν να το δίνουν;;;;;;

Σωθήκαμε..... μέχρι τότε θα έχει ψηφιστεί και ο νέος νόμος και μερικοί ISP θα δώσουν μέσω LLU σε παρόμιες τιμές.

----------


## ipo

> Καλό θα ήταν να λέμε στο e-mail να γίνει κάτι και για όσους δεν είναι φοιτητές....αφού όπως και να το κάνουμε 30.000 φοιτητές δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα.


Σχετική έρευνα που διενήργησε η επιτροπή που μελετά το θέμα έλεγε ότι οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι φοιτητές είναι 70.000, ενώ σε βάθος χρόνου (2 έτη) θα φτάσουν τις 300.000. Πρόκειται για σημαντικό ποσοστό!

Με 20 ευρώ/μήνα τελική τιμή, είτε πρόκειται για ADSL 384/128, είτε 512/128, είτε 1024/128, θα είναι πάρα πολλοί οι φοιτητές που θα βάλουν ADSL.

[Ξέχασα να πω ότι το "φοιτητικό ADSL" δεν θα περιλαμβάνει εξοπλισμό ADSL. Θα πρέπει ο χρήστης να πληρώσει για να πάρει το modem της αρεσκείας του.]

----------


## viron

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει.-


Με βάση αυτά που γνωρίζεις ή καλύτερα αγνοείς ίσως.





> Τι εννοείς? Το δίκτυο κορμού του ΠΣΔ διασυνδέεται με BGP στους κόμβους του ΕΔΕΤ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα: στο backbone του GRNET δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως περιορισμός. Από κει και πέρα είναι στο χέρι του κάθε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ κλπ να εφαρμόζει κανόνβες πρόσβασης, όπως και γίνεται, όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο και QoS μηχανισμούς.
> Άλλα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ είναι χύμα, άλλα ΟΧΙ!


ΜΕ την αναφορά στην πρόσβαση δεν μιλάω για την διασυνδεση των δικτύων μεταξύ τους, αλλά για την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε αυτό από τους χρήστες.

Βύρων.

----------


## ipo

> OX!!!! Το φθινόπωρο θα αρχίσουν να το δίνουν;;;;;;
> 
> Σωθήκαμε..... μέχρι τότε θα έχει ψηφιστεί και ο νέος νόμος και μερικοί ISP θα δώσουν μέσω LLU σε παρόμιες τιμές.


Πολύ βιαστικό σε βρίσκω... :-)

Γι' αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να πιέσουμε την κατάσταση για να δωθεί ADSL 1024/256 kbps στους φοιτητές. Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα σταθεί η αγορά στα 175 ευρώ/μήνα (που είναι τώρα) για το 1024/256 όταν στους φοιτητές δίνεται η ίδια ταχύτητα με 20-30 ευρώ. Αν όμως δώσουν μόνο 384/128, τότε δεν θα πέσει ανάλογα η 1024, αφού θα την πουλάνε σχεδόν όπως και τώρα λες και είναι προνομιακή.

----------


## viron

> Πιέζουν πολύ οι ISP, αφού αν μπουν και οι μαθητές δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (ακόμα και μόνο του λυκείου να μπούνε) καλύπτεται τεράστιο μέρος των νοικοκυριών ανά την Ελλάδα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η ADSL αφορά προς το παρόν νοικοκυριά (ή επιχειρήσεις) και όχι μεμονομένα άτομα (ή μεμονομένους υπολογιστές). Μία γραμμή συνήθως διαμοιράζεται σε όλο το σπίτι (ή επιχείρηση).


Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα η αναφορά στο DSL παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο ιντερνετ.

Το μοντέλο αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών δικτύων.

Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα  μικρό κομμάτι της εκόνας. 

Πληροφόρηση και ψυγαγωγία, οικονομική δραστηριότητα(E-commerce), e-learning,  video on demand(μάλιστα στη μόνη χώρα χωρίς καλωδιακή ΤV), music on demand,  e-gaming, videoconferencing,VOIP είναι μερικές από τις  υπηρεσίες με τις οποίες ενας  ISP θα τραβήξει χρήστες και θα δημιουργήσει έσοδα .

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα το μόνο στοιχείο αξιολόγησης και διαφοροποίησης είναι πόσο bandwidth έχει ο ISP με το εξωτερικό. 

Πετυχημένος ISP και με εξαφαλισμένα έσοδα και κέρδη είναι αυτός που με τις υπηρεσίες του καταφέρνει να κρατάει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό traffic των συνδρομητών του στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο.

Για όσους αυτά που αναφέρω φαίνονται κινέζικα ή πολύ θεωρητικά, τι νόημα έχει να στήσω dsl ISP υποδομή και να αφήνω τρίτους να πουλάνε πάνω από αυτή VOIP? (βλέπε skype)

Με αυτή την προοπτική θεώρηση των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων δεν είναι απειλή η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο των μαθητών και φοιτητών, μάλιστα είναι διεύρυνση της πελατειακής βάσης.

Βύρων.

----------


## con

> Για τους καθηγητές έχουν αναπτυχθεί κάθε είδους πρωτοβουλίες για να έχουν πρόσβαση από το σπίτι τους ακόμα αναπτύσοντας υποδομές με χρήματα από "ερευνητικά" προγράμματα και χωρίς να πληρώνουν ούτε δραχμή οι ίδιοι.


Βύρων δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες. Σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα της ΕΕ δεν προβλέπονται κωδικοί για να ...έχουν οι καθηγητές πρόσβαση στο Internet από το σπίτι τους! Ή δεν έχεις εκφραστεί σωστά ή κάνεις λάθος.

----------


## johnmara

> Με βάση αυτά που γνωρίζεις ή καλύτερα αγνοείς ίσως.
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΕ την αναφορά στην πρόσβαση δεν μιλάω για την διασυνδεση των δικτύων μεταξύ τους, αλλά για την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε αυτό από τους χρήστες.
> 
> Βύρων.


Σχετικά με το πρώτο ζήτημα επειδή επιμένεις:
Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις έστω και ένα παράδειγμα! Έστω ένα!

----------


## johnmara

> Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα η αναφορά στο DSL παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο ιντερνετ.
> 
> Το μοντέλο αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών δικτύων.
> 
> Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα  μικρό κομμάτι της εκόνας. 
> 
> Πληροφόρηση και ψυγαγωγία, οικονομική δραστηριότητα(E-commerce), e-learning,  video on demand(μάλιστα στη μόνη χώρα χωρίς καλωδιακή ΤV), music on demand,  e-gaming, videoconferencing,VOIP είναι μερικές από τις  υπηρεσίες με τις οποίες ενας  ISP θα τραβήξει χρήστες και θα δημιουργήσει έσοδα .
> 
> Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα το μόνο στοιχείο αξιολόγησης και διαφοροποίησης είναι πόσο bandwidth έχει ο ISP με το εξωτερικό. 
> ...


Δεν μας τα λες καλά:
Από τη μια "πετυχημένος ISP είναι αυτός που σε κρατάει στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο και από την άλλη "διεύρυνση της πελατειακής βάσης".
Αφού δε θα ανήκεις στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο πως θα είσαι κέρδος για τον ISP;
Σιγά σιγά θα μειωθεί η πελατειακή βάση του ISP και άρα η διαπραγματευτική ισχύς του και σύντομα θα πληρώνει το traffic στον AIX...

Για να δώσεις τέτοιες υπηρεσίες χρειάζεσαι backbone/servers/διασυνδέσεις μεγάλες με τους τελικούς χρήστες και όχι το ψευτό-ADSL που έχουμε εδώ.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε μαθητές/φοιτητές ουσιαστικά σημαίνει 80% των σπιτιών στην Ελλάδα, ή και παραπάνω.

----------


## viron

> Βύρων δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες. Σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα της ΕΕ δεν προβλέπονται κωδικοί για να ...έχουν οι καθηγητές πρόσβαση στο Internet από το σπίτι τους! Ή δεν έχεις εκφραστεί σωστά ή κάνεις λάθος.


Oι κωδικοί χρέωσης δεν ήταν ποτέ πρόβλημα , μέχρι και αυτοκίνητο πολυτελείας έιχε αγορασθεί με ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα οπως είχε αποκαλυφθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα.




> Σχετικά με το πρώτο ζήτημα επειδή επιμένεις:
> Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις έστω και ένα παράδειγμα! Έστω ένα!


Δεν μπορώ να γίνω ποιό συγκεκριμένος, απλά κάντε ένα wardrive γύρω από πανεπιστημιακά κτήρια, και  σε περιοχές "αναβαθισμένες" συνήθως όπου μένουν μέλη του διδακτικού προσωπικού και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα μόνοι σας.


Βύρων.

----------


## ipo

> Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα η αναφορά στο DSL παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο ιντερνετ.
> 
> Το μοντέλο αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα στην ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών δικτύων.
> 
> Το ιντερνετ είναι ένα  μικρό κομμάτι της εκόνας. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Με αυτή την προοπτική θεώρηση των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων δεν είναι απειλή η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο των μαθητών και φοιτητών, μάλιστα είναι διεύρυνση της πελατειακής βάσης.
> ...


Συμφωνώ με όσα λες, γι' αυτό και είπα ότι αρκετά αργότερα θα μπουν και οι μαθητές στο παιχνίδι και μάλιστα θα αρέσει και στους ISP αυτή η απόφαση. Προς το παρόν όμως με το ADSL οι ISP πουλάνε κατά κύριο λόγο internet (και συγκεκριμένα Wolrd Wide Web και p2p), επομένως δεν θέλουν να χάσουν πελάτες, ούτε να αναγκαστούν να μειώσουν το μοναδικό (σχεδόν) έσοδο τους που είναι η μηνιαία συνδρομή.

----------


## del_ahmettt

To ποιο σωστό κατ' εμενα που γράφτηκε στα τελευταία posts είναι ότι οι εμπορικοί ISPs δεν βλέπουν με καθόλου καλο μάτι αυτή την πρωτοβουλία και είμαι βέβαιος ότι στο παρασκήνιο ασκούνται μεγάλες πιεσεις ώστε να ανασταλλεί η πρωτοβουλία, ή να εφαρμοστεί όσο πιο "ανώδυνα" γίνεται.


Οπώς επίσης ακριβέστατο είναι και αυτο που γράφτηκε:



> Και κάτι ακόμα: στο backbone του GRNET δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως περιορισμός. Από κει και πέρα είναι στο χέρι του κάθε ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ κλπ να εφαρμόζει κανόνβες πρόσβασης, όπως και γίνεται, όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο και QoS μηχανισμούς.
> Άλλα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ είναι χύμα, άλλα ΟΧΙ!


Πραγματι οι περιορισμοί και τα firewalls μπαίνουν απο τα κατα τόπους NOC's και αφορούν τα dial-ups, κατακανόνα σε ιδρύματα που δεν εχει φτασει ακόμα το Gigabit Ethernet.

Aλλα όπως εγραψα και στο 1ο μου post, ναι μεν υπαρχει τεραστια χωρητικότητα στη ραχοκοκκαλιά του δικτυου, αλλα με τη "δίψα" που νομίζω υπαρχει απο τον κόσμο για κατέβασμα , τα P2P's και ενδεχομένως αλλα sites τύπου Streamload, συντομα θα μπουν σε καθεστως περιορισμου/απαγόρευσης απο τα κατα τόπους NOCs

----------


## johnmara

> Oι κωδικοί χρέωσης δεν ήταν ποτέ πρόβλημα , μέχρι και αυτοκίνητο πολυτελείας έιχε αγορασθεί με ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα οπως είχε αποκαλυφθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα.
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να γίνω ποιό συγκεκριμένος, απλά κάντε ένα wardrive γύρω από πανεπιστημιακά κτήρια, και  σε περιοχές "αναβαθισμένες" συνήθως όπου μένουν μέλη του διδακτικού προσωπικού και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα μόνοι σας.
> 
> 
> Βύρων.


1) Αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορεί να αγοράστηκε με ερευνητικά προγράμματα.
Μπορεί να δόθηκε ως μίζα   :Very Happy:  
Σε ερευνητικά πολύ πιθανόν να καλύπτονται τηλεπικοινωνιακά τέλη, π.χ. γραμμή ADSL, αλλά υπάρχουν δικλείδες (απόφαση Επιτροπής Ερευνών κτλ) για να μην μπαίνει στο σπίτι του ΧΧΧ καθηγητή, αλλά μόνο σε χώρο σχετικό με το ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ.

2) Εξακολουθώ να επιμένω. 
Που υπάρχει κάποια "παράνομη" σύνδεση καθηγητή με πανεπιστήμιο.
Το μόνο που ξέρω ότι γίνεται κατα κόρον σε όλα τα NOCs είναι το call back. Δηλαδή, εάν ανήκεις στους εκλεκτούς καλείς στο ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ και κλείνεις το τηλέφωνο. Αμέσως μετά σε καλεί σπίτι σου (ή όπου δηλώσεις) ο server του ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ.
Έχει βέβαια τη λογική ότι αφού δουλεύεις στο NOC (ή επιβλέπεις εάν είσαι ο επιβλέποντας καθηγητής) να μπορείς να συνδεθείς για να ελέγξεις/διορθώσεις κάτι άμεσα και χωρίς κόστος για σένα αφού είναι η δουλειά σου.

Τώρα εάν μιλάς για "κάποια" γραμμή ADSL που "κάποιος" καθηγητής έβαλε σπίτι του με "κάποιο" ερευνητικό .. ε τότε τι να συζητάμε

----------


## viron

> Δεν μας τα λες καλά:
> Από τη μια "πετυχημένος ISP είναι αυτός που σε κρατάει στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο και από την άλλη "διεύρυνση της πελατειακής βάσης".
> Αφού δε θα ανήκεις στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο πως θα είσαι κέρδος για τον ISP;


1)Οι υπηρεσίες αυτές είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο στους δικούς σου συνδρομητές.
2)Αυτοί που εξοικιώνονται με τις νέες τεχνολογίες είναι οι αυριανοί πελάτες σου αλλά και οι τεχνική υποστήριξη σε  κάθε σπίτι για λογαριασμό σου.
3)Ο ISP με τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρω μπορεί ανετα να συνυπάρχει στο ίδιο σπίτι με το dsl toυ μαθητή-σπουδαστή.

Δείτε στη Γαλλία πως δουλεύει το σύστημα
http://adsl.free.fr 
30€ το μήνα για 20ΜΒιτ KAI τηλέφωνο voip με ελάχιστη χρέωση (κανένας άλλος δεν "κλεβει 
την υποδομή της free για να πουλάει voip) KAI 100 τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με ποιότητα DVD
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/chaines/liste.html 

έχει P2P servers, mirrors και εκτός από browsing το ποσοστό trafic που βγαίνει εκτός του δικτύου της είναι πολύ μικρό.

Νομίζετε ότι από το ιντερνετ βγάζει τα λεφτά? 
Επιτέλους ας καταλάβουμε τι είναι το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο. ΔΕΝ ειναι ιντερνετ.

Βύρων.


Βύρων.

----------


## ermis333

> Πολύ βιαστικό σε βρίσκω... :-)
> 
> .


 
Πάνω σε ποιο κομμάτι είμαι βιαστικός.....γιατί αν έρθει και μετά το φθινόπωρο σωθήκαμε....ήδη ο ΟΤΕ είχε πεί πώς μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου θα έριχνε δραστικά τις τιμές και πως θα αντικαταστούσε την 384 με 512...εγώ προσωπικά αυτό βλέπω να γίνεται....

----------


## con

> Oι κωδικοί χρέωσης δεν ήταν ποτέ πρόβλημα , μέχρι και αυτοκίνητο πολυτελείας έιχε αγορασθεί με ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα οπως είχε αποκαλυφθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα.


Όταν είπες "οι καθηγητές" προφανώς αναφέρθηκες σε όλους ή σε μεγάλο αριθμό και δεν διευκρίνησες οτι πρόκειται για την πιθανή παραβατική συμπεριφορά κάποιου για τον οποίο άκουσες σε κάποιο ...κανάλι οτι καταχράστηκε χρήματα ερευνητικού προγράμματος για να βάλει Internet σπίτι του!! Τέλος πάντων ας μην πέσει το επίπεδο στη συζήτηση, μια και έχουν αναφερθεί αρκετές πολύ σωστές απόψεις και προτάσεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που είναι φθηνό "dsl σε φοιτητές".

----------


## con

> Πάνω σε ποιο κομμάτι είμαι βιαστικός.....γιατί αν έρθει και μετά το φθινόπωρο σωθήκαμε....ήδη ο ΟΤΕ είχε πεί πώς μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου θα έριχνε δραστικά τις τιμές και πως θα αντικαταστούσε την 384 με 512...εγώ προσωπικά αυτό βλέπω να γίνεται....


Πάντως στις ειδήσεις ο Λιάπης είπε "έχει γίνει διαγωνισμός και ελπίζω του χρόνου να ξεκινήσει".
Εγώ λέω να προταθεί 2Mbit γιατί μέχρι τότε οι ταχύτητες θα ξεκινάνε στα 1024 :-)

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ λέω να προταθεί 2Mbit γιατί μέχρι τότε οι ταχύτητες θα ξεκινάνε στα 1024 :-)


Το είπες για πλάκα, αλλά εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι το "φοιτητικό ADSL" πρέπει να είναι προπομπός εξελίξεων, ώστε να συμπαρασύρει προς τα μπροστά την ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Επομένως κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 1 Mbit το φθινόπωρο, με δυνατότητα αναπροσαρμογής ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.

Επίσης μιας και κάποιος είχε εκφράσει δυσπιστία, έχω να πω τα εξής: Το "φοιτητικό ADSL" θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα flat rate. Ούτε ογκοχρέωση, ούτε χρονοχρέωση.

Στο εξωτερικό σε αντίστοιχα "φοιτητικά ADSL" υπάρχει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις φιλτράρισμα σε επίπεδο πανεπιστημίων στα p2p. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και στην Ελλάδα, θα είναι ολέθριο για την αγορά, διότι οι ISP δεν θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους στα κανονικά προγραμμάτα, αφού θα πουλάνε ό,τι και το "φοιτητικό ADSL" με επιπλέον δυνατότητα την πρόσβαση στα p2p.

----------


## con

> Το είπες για πλάκα, αλλά εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι το "φοιτητικό ADSL" πρέπει να είναι προπομπός εξελίξεων, ώστε να συμπαρασύρει προς τα μπροστά την ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Επομένως κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 1 Mbit το φθινόπωρο, με δυνατότητα αναπροσαρμογής ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
> 
> Επίσης μιας και κάποιος είχε εκφράσει δυσπιστία, έχω να πω τα εξής: Το "φοιτητικό ADSL" θα είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα flat rate. Ούτε ογκοχρέωση, ούτε χρονοχρέωση.
> 
> Στο εξωτερικό σε αντίστοιχα "φοιτητικά ADSL" υπάρχει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις φιλτράρισμα σε επίπεδο πανεπιστημίων στα p2p. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και στην Ελλάδα, θα είναι ολέθριο για την αγορά, διότι οι ISP δεν θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους στα κανονικά προγραμμάτα, αφού θα πουλάνε ό,τι και το "φοιτητικό ADSL" με επιπλέον δυνατότητα την πρόσβαση στα p2p.


Γενικά συμφωνώ αλλά στο τελευταίο που λες πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει προοπτική. Επειδή θα περνάει από τα firewalls των πανεπιστημίων δε νομίζω οτι θα τα ανοίξουν για να επιτρέπουν p2p, είτε για ανταλλαγή νόμιμων είτε copyrighted αρχείων. Φαντάζομαι οτι θα γίνουν τότε έντονες συζητήσεις πώς να παρακάμπτονται τα firewalls και από ποια p2p προγράμματα! Αλλά ας γίνει πρώτα με το καλό...

----------


## johnmara

Σε ποιο ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ υπάρχει σήμερα firewall που κόβει p2p;

----------


## del_ahmettt

> =ipoΣτο εξωτερικό σε αντίστοιχα "φοιτητικά ADSL" υπάρχει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις φιλτράρισμα σε επίπεδο πανεπιστημίων στα p2p. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και στην Ελλάδα, θα είναι ολέθριο για την αγορά, διότι οι ISP δεν θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους στα κανονικά προγραμμάτα, αφού θα πουλάνε ό,τι και το "φοιτητικό ADSL" με επιπλέον δυνατότητα την πρόσβαση στα p2p.


Και εγώ αυτό πιστευω οτι θα γίνει! (Θα)είναι λίγο πολύ μια ισορροπημενη κατασταση.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Σε ποιο ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ υπάρχει σήμερα firewall που κόβει p2p;


Εγγυημένα, υπάρχουν πολύ αποτελεσματικά firewalls τουλαχιστον σε όσα πανεπιστήμια δεν εχουν συνδεθει στο Gigabit κορμο του ΕΔΕΤ. Μιλάμε πάντα για τις dial ups που δίνονται στους φοιτητες τους και οχι για τα εσωτερικα δίκτυα.
Καλα για τα ΤΕΙ ας μην μιλαμε καθολου. Εδω υπαρχουν ΤΕΙ που δεν εχουν ακομα dial-up...

----------


## johnmara

> Εγγυημένα, υπάρχουν πολύ αποτελεσματικά firewalls τουλαχιστον σε όσα πανεπιστήμια δεν εχουν συνδεθει στο Gigabit κορμο του ΕΔΕΤ. Μιλάμε πάντα για τις dial ups που δίνονται στους φοιτητες τους και οχι για τα εσωτερικα δίκτυα.
> Καλα για τα ΤΕΙ ας μην μιλαμε καθολου. Εδω υπαρχουν ΤΕΙ που δεν εχουν ακομα dial-up...


Από όσο ξέρω τα firewalls όπου μπήκαν ήταν για θέματα πιταρίσματος της γραμμής.
Μόλις γίνεται αναβάθμιση τα αφήνουν όλα ελεύθερα.
Όταν μπήκαν τα firewalls μπήκαν και στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο και στα dialups.

Καλά τώρα να μην μιλήσουμε για το "κάθε χωριό και ΤΕΙ" στο οποίο οφείλεται αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Από όσο ξέρω τα firewalls όπου μπήκαν ήταν για θέματα πιταρίσματος της γραμμής.


Nαι ,δε διαφωνώ! Kαι οταν παρουν ολοι οι φοιτητες dsl θα ξαναπιταρουν.



> Όταν μπήκαν τα firewalls μπήκαν και στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο και στα dialups.


Για το δικό μου πανεπιστήμιο μπορω να μιλήσω σίγουρα και να πω οτι firewalls υπαρχουν μόνο
στο dialup.



> Καλά τώρα να μην μιλήσουμε για το "κάθε χωριό και ΤΕΙ" στο οποίο οφείλεται αυτό που αναφέρεις.


Aν θεωρείς την Πατρα λχ χωριό, ΟΚ τότε!

----------


## del_ahmettt

Να διορθωσω λίγο και να πώ οτι αναφερομαι στα anti-P2P firewalls και όχι γενικα στα firewalls που (πρεπει) να υπαρχουν.

----------


## johnmara

Το ΤΕΙ Πάτρας δε δίνει dialup;
http://www.teipat.gr/pages/kedd/dial-up2.htm
"Από τους σπουδαστές του Ιδρύματος πρόσβαση στην dial-up υπηρεσία μπορούν να έχουν μόνο οι φοιτητές που εκπονούν την πτυχιακή τους εργασία και που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά τον εξοπλισμό του Ιδρύματος."

"Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των  εσωτερικών δικτύων του Τ.Ε.Ι., θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα απόκτησης email λογαριασμού από όλους τους φοιτητές."
*κοινώς δεν έχουν υποδομές εσωτερικού δικτύου*

"Το Κέντρο Διαχείρισης Δικτύου του Τ.Ε.Ι. Πάτρας δημιουργήθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 1998." 
*νέα ίδρυμα χωρίς υποδομές*

"Το προσωπικό του ΚΕ.Δ.Δ. του Τ.Ε.Ι. Πάτρας αποτελείται από τους: 
1 ***
2 *** "
*(δύο άτομα μόνο δηλαδή).*

Είχα υπόψη κάτι ΤΕΙ και κάτι ΑΕΙ που έγιναν για καθαρά πελατειακούς λόγους (χωρίς καθηγητές/ χωρίς φοιτητές κτλ) και τα οποία σύντομα βάζουν λουκέτο και γι'αυτό ανέφερα το "χωριό".  :Embarassed:  
(Δεν ήθελα να πω τίποτα για την Πάτρα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Αλλά προφανώς το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα τα ΑΕΙ / ΤΕΙ που έχουν γίνει "για πλάκα και ψήφους" και τα οποία δεν έχουν υποδομές (ούτε εσωτερικό δίκτυο)...

----------


## con

Εγώ αναφέρθηκα πάντως στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο των πανεπιστημίων που είναι λογικό να έχουν firewall στα p2p λόγω δυνατότητας να κατέβουν απίστευτοι όγκοι παράνομου υλικού αν αφήσει κάποιος το PC ανοιχτό για 2-3 μέρες. Αυτό πιστεύω θα γίνει αν δοθεί και adsl για το σπίτι. Για το dialup με ...56k δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζουν firewall. Τι να κατεβάσεις? Άσε που θα στοιχίσει αρκετά σε ΕΠΑΚ και γιαυτό είναι ελεύθερο. Εγώ αναφέρομαι στο ΕΜΠ και το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά. Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι κάθε ίδρυμα έχει τη δική του πολιτική.

----------


## Lord_British

Παντως περα απο αερολογιες και γενικοτητες λογω και της σημερινης παγκοσμιας ημερας των τηλεπικοινωνιων δεν υπαρχει τιποτα χειροπιαστο και ουσιαστικο.Ουτε μειωσεις τιμων,ουτε αν και ποτε θα ισχυσει το φθηνο Internet για του φοιτητες,ουτε τιποτα.

Μην ενθουσιαζεστε ετσι ευκολα.


Φιλικα

----------


## johnmara

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά...   :Confused:  
Στο ΑΠΘ και στο ΤΕΙΘ και νομίζω στο ΠαΜακεδονίας νομίζω ότι δεν υπήρχε πύρινος τοίχος (τουλάχιστον για p2p) κάτω από κανονικές συνθήκες...  :Very Happy: 
Όταν υπήρχαν προβλήματα π.χ. virus/worms/πιτάρισμα γραμμής τότε έμπαινε ένα ντουβάρι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Το ΤΕΙ Πάτρας δε δίνει dialup;
> http://www.teipat.gr/pages/kedd/dial-up2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Από τους σπουδαστές του Ιδρύματος πρόσβαση στην dial-up υπηρεσία μπορούν να έχουν μόνο οι φοιτητές που εκπονούν την πτυχιακή τους εργασία και που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά τον εξοπλισμό του Ιδρύματος."


Χα!Χα! Να ένας λόγος που κάνει καποιον που κάνει την πτυχιακή του ευτυχισμένο...  :Very Happy:  



> "Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των  εσωτερικών δικτύων του Τ.Ε.Ι., θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα απόκτησης email λογαριασμού από όλους τους φοιτητές."
> *κοινώς δεν έχουν υποδομές εσωτερικού δικτύου*


Noμίζω ότι e-mail πρεπει να τους εχουν δώσει, πλέον...  :Laughing:  






> Είχα υπόψη κάτι ΤΕΙ και κάτι ΑΕΙ που έγιναν για καθαρά πελατειακούς λόγους (χωρίς καθηγητές/ χωρίς φοιτητές κτλ) και τα οποία σύντομα βάζουν λουκέτο και γι'αυτό ανέφερα το "χωριό".


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! 
Άλλωστε ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι βασικός λόγος που οδηγεί στη δημιουργία ενός νεου ΤΕΙ είναι η τόνωση της κίνησης στις τοπικές καφετεριες και η αυξηση της πελατειακής βάσης των ντόπιων ποτογυράδικων...!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  




> (Δεν ήθελα να πω τίποτα για την Πάτρα    )


 Και δεν έλεγες...δίκιο θα 'χες.Δεν με ενοχλησε καθόλου, ως μη εντόπιος. Τα στραβα να λέγονται, έστω και με μικρη δόση υπερβολής.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Και εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι πρεπει να δοθει αρκετα μεγαλυτερο πακετο. Με αντιστοιχα λεφτα σε αλλες χωρες περνεις 8mb. Βεβαια ας γινει η αρχη και βλεπουμε.
Αν θελετε e-mail με διαμαρτυρια ας φτιαξει καποιος μια φορμα,ενα πρωτυπο μηνυμα και θα το στειλουμε

----------


## sdikr

> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά...
> Στο ΑΠΘ και στο ΤΕΙΘ και νομίζω στο ΠαΜακεδονίας νομίζω ότι δεν υπήρχε πύρινος τοίχος (τουλάχιστον για p2p) κάτω από κανονικές συνθήκες...
> Όταν υπήρχαν προβλήματα π.χ. virus/worms/πιτάρισμα γραμμής τότε έμπαινε ένα ντουβάρι...


τι να πώ ρε παιδιά,  λόγο εργασίας έχω δουλέψει αρκετές φορές στο ΑΠΘ,  p2p δεν δοκίμασα, αλλά οι ταχύτητες ήταν απλά χάλια,  να φανταστείς οτι η 384 που έχω στο σπίτι πετάει σε σχέση με αυτούς.

ισως βέβαια να ήταν και το τμήμα,  (δομικών)


Οσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες πάνω στο δίκτουο του Isp,  τουλάχιστον για το voip  ξέρω οτι αρκετοί το ψάχνουν,  έχουμε κιόλας την Hol  που το παρέχει

----------


## LordOfRings

Εχω κανει αιτηση για adsl με συμβόλαιο ενος χρόνου.. 
*Αυτο για τους φοιτητές λέτε να γίνει   ????*

*Αν ειναι να κανω διακοπή* ,, ,Τα 20ευρώ ειναι αρκετα ελκυστικό ποσο ... .. αντι τα 55-60 που θα δίνω για 384...
*ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ!!!*

----------


## ermis333

Πρέπει πρώτα να μας πεί ο ΙΡΟ αν πέρασε το νομοσχέδιο σήμερα στη βουλή.....αν ναι τότε καλύτερα διέκοψε το και κάνε αίτηση στον οτε μόνος σου....<βέβαια από τη ψήφιση στην εφαρμογή μπορεί να πάρει και κανά εξάμηνο.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Σιγουρα ειναι για συζητηση σημερα?
Δεν αναφερεται κατι σαν θεμα συναντησης για σημερα που να αφορα το ιντερνετ

----------


## NetTraptor

Ετοιμασθείτε για ατάκες UNICEF 

“Sponsor a Student and get 60% Discount on DSL”  :Thumb Dup:   :Razz:

----------


## apnea73

NetTraptor...Καλό...
Διάβασα (λόγω απουσίας) τώρα τις απαντήσεις...
Ειμαι τις άποψεις οτι εαν ποτέ γίνει αυτό, θα έίναι καλό για όλους.
Διοτί δεν μπορεί όπως κάπου αναφέρθηκε φοιτητής 20 λοιποί 80......
Αρα και με τα 20 κάποιο κέρδος θα έχουν όλοι..
Βέβαια όπως διάβασα σε κάποιο ένθετεο συνεντευξη υψηλού στέλεχους του πΟΤΕ.......Οι τωρινές τιμές αντικατροπτίζουν τις δαπάνες για τον εξοπλισμό... ?????????????


Τέλος πάντων...Αναμένουμε όλοι να δούμε..

----------


## 123456789

> Με βάση αυτά που γνωρίζεις ή καλύτερα αγνοείς ίσως.


Με βάση αυτά που γνωρίζω *πολύ καλά* και δεν αποτελούν ράδιο-αρβύλα!  :Respekt: 
Τώρα, αν αναφέρεσαι σε χρήματα που αντί να δαπανηθούν για έρευνα κλπ δαπανούνται για 802.11 links με voip, mikrotik, κάρτες TELELINK κοκ είναι αλλιώς: δεν είναι θέμα του κράτους αυτό, απλή ασυδοσία υπαλλήλων του (καθηγητές κλπ).




> ΜΕ την αναφορά στην πρόσβαση δεν μιλάω για την διασυνδεση των δικτύων μεταξύ τους, αλλά για την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης σε αυτό από τους χρήστες.
> Βύρων.


Το ΕΔΕΤ δεν παρέχει τέτοιες υηρεσίες για κανέναν!
Δες στο σάιτε του ΕΔΕΤ τι υπηρεσίες παρέχει...μόνο πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο κορμού του.
Τι σκέφτεσαι να συνδέσεις το σπίτι σου με Hellascom ή ATM OC3 με το ΕΔΕΤ? :Whistling:

----------


## 123456789

> Oι κωδικοί χρέωσης δεν ήταν ποτέ πρόβλημα , μέχρι και αυτοκίνητο πολυτελείας έιχε αγορασθεί με ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα οπως είχε αποκαλυφθεί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα.
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να γίνω ποιό συγκεκριμένος, απλά κάντε ένα wardrive γύρω από πανεπιστημιακά κτήρια, και σε περιοχές "αναβαθισμένες" συνήθως όπου μένουν μέλη του διδακτικού προσωπικού και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα μόνοι σας.
> 
> 
> Βύρων.


Με wardrives δεν βγαίνει άκρη...ένα AP έχει 50 ΕΥΡΩ. Αν βάλει ο κάθε προφέσορας στο γραφείο του ένα, ε δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι επιδοτούμενο...αν βάλει και μια κεραία και συνδεθεί με το σπίτι του...πάλι από την τσέπη του πορεί να είναι.
Είναι δύσκολο να τον τσακώσεις ότι "κλέβει ίντερνετ" και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να δεις με τι  λεφτά το έφτιαξε...

----------


## vmanos2

> Σιγουρα ειναι για συζητηση σημερα?
> Δεν αναφερεται κατι σαν θεμα συναντησης για σημερα που να αφορα το ιντερνετ


Ουτε εγω ειδα τιποτα...  Κανεις που να ξερει κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## ermis333

iPO;;;; Που είσαι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Έχεις κανά νέο;;

----------


## ipo

> iPO;;;; Που είσαι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> Έχεις κανά νέο;;


Αν υπάρχει κάτι που γνωρίζω και πρέπει να πω θα το μάθετε. Προς το παρόν αναμένω εξελίξεις.

Κάτι άκουσα ότι βγήκε ο πρωθυπουργός και έκανε κάποιες ανοικοινώσεις. Τώρα το ψάχνω στις σημερινές εφημερίδες, διότι εκεί άκουσα ότι το είδαν κάποιοι.

----------


## ermis333

Σήμερα δεν ήταν να περάσει απο τη βουλή;;;

----------


## teo_L20

χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών  συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?

----------


## alexis2044

Το σημερα στην Ελλαδα ειναι αυριο.
Αυριο ομως θα ειναι "σημερα" και αρα παλι τα ιδια......

Υ.Γ: Θελαν και επιδομα......

----------


## nnn

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Και καλά το πάγιο μπορεί να μειωθεί με κυβερνητική παρέμβαση,η μείωση της συνδρομής των Isp είμαι περίεργος πως θα γίνει.

Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια κράτα και μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## [Insomniac]

:Offtopic: 

Παιδιά sorry για το off-topic, αλλά επειδή δεν αξίζει να ανοίξω νέο thread και μιας και μιλάτε για τα χθεσινά συμβάντα στην εκδήλωση του υπουργείου Μεταφορών & Τηλεπικοινωνιών, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως λέγεται το software που παρουσίασαν στον Καραμανλή και έδειχνε δορυφορικές εικόνες από όλη την Ελλάδα, έχοντας μάλιστα και την δυνατότητα να zoomάρει και αρκετά (από όσο πρόλαβα να δω λίγο στις ειδήσεις);

Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι υπήρχε logo στο πρόγραμμα που έγραφε trial mode. Μήπως ακόμη είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο; Γνωρίζει κανείς;
Ευχαριστώ.

 :Offtopic:

----------


## sdikr

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Αυτό το έλεγε πριν ανεβεί εκει πάνω.

ξέρεις πως θα κάνεις μείωση  80%?

Πάνε σε άλλη χώρα!!

----------


## Crosstalk

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Θα γινω λιγο κακος..........θα γινει η μειωση οπως και ολα τα αλλα που ειχε πει και παλιοτερα οτι θα γινουν  :Rolling Eyes:  .....οσο τα ειδατε εσεις αλλο τοσο τα ειδε και ο ιδιος  :Razz:  

Δεν νομιζω να ασχοληθουν και πολυ με αυτα τωρα, απλα λογω της ημερας (και καλα γιορταζουν τηλεπικοινωνιες) ειπε την ιστορια του! Εχουν να τελιωνουν με το θεμα της εθελουσιας στο "καμαρι" και τα εργασιακα!

----------


## knightrader

Εγω δεν ακουσα δηλωσεις του ΠΜ, αλλα στο zapping συγκινηθηκα βλεποντας το χλωμο αμηχανο προσωπο του. Ημερα των Τηλεποικινωνιων, νομιζω χτες, κ τι να πει ο ανθρωπος μετα τη φαση οτι ειμαστε οι χειροτεροι στο γαλαξια. Αλλη μια μαχαιρια. Σκυμμενο το κεφαλι, χωρις πολλα πολλα λογια, αργα και διστακτικα βηματα, κλεφτες ματιες να αποφυγει τυχον δηλωσεις, μια απογοητευση και μερικα κιλακια παραπανω !!!!

Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω ολοι αυτοι που ασχολουνται με την πολιτικη τι ζορι τραβανε.
Με την αποτελεσματικοτητα που εχουν μονο κανενας διπλος πρακτωρ (βλεπω κ το 24) θα
επαιρνε αυτη τη δουλια. Μεγαλο χαμαλικι να επωμιζεσαι το βαρος την ανικανοτητας ενος εθνους.

Η πλακα ειναι οτι καποτε ειχα την αφελεια οτι οι κακοι δεν κανουν καλη δουλια γιατι τρωνε τα λεφτα, βαριουνται κλπ, αλλα με τρομο παρατηρω οτι τελικα δουλια δε γινεται λογω εμφυτης βλακειας. Απειρο budget και χρονο να τους δωσεις παλι θα αποτυχουν, δυστυχως. Γιατι εχουν
μαθει οτι η ηλιθιοτητα ειναι normal συμπεριφορα και το ελληνικο δαιμονιο εχει μεταλλαχθει στην αβαστακτη κακομοιρια του ειναι.

 :Evil:

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Nαι οσο εγιναν και ολα τα αλλα που ειχε πει.Ακομα και αν γινει αυτο ομως εκει που πληρωνω 60 θα πληρωνω 55. Γιουπι...

----------


## sandman

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών  συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Τί; φτάσαν κιόλας οι εκλογές;

----------


## ipo

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Μάλλον αυτό είχαν γράψει η σημερινές εφημερίδες.




> Και καλά το πάγιο μπορεί να μειωθεί με κυβερνητική παρέμβαση,η μείωση της συνδρομής των Isp είμαι περίεργος πως θα γίνει.


Δεν θα δεις πώς θα γίνει, αλλά θα δεις ότι θα γίνει. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τρόποι για να πιέσει η κυβέρνηση μεσαίου μεγέθους εταιρείες όπως οι ISP. Π.χ. "Αν κατεβάσετε τις τιμές, μέσα στο νέο νόμο θα υπάρχει η ευνοϊκή για εσάς οδηγία που ζητάτε".

----------


## con

> Παιδιά sorry για το off-topic, αλλά επειδή δεν αξίζει να ανοίξω νέο thread και μιας και μιλάτε για τα χθεσινά συμβάντα στην εκδήλωση του υπουργείου Μεταφορών & Τηλεπικοινωνιών, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως λέγεται το software που παρουσίασαν στον Καραμανλή και έδειχνε δορυφορικές εικόνες από όλη την Ελλάδα, έχοντας μάλιστα και την δυνατότητα να zoomάρει και αρκετά (από όσο πρόλαβα να δω λίγο στις ειδήσεις);
> 
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι υπήρχε logo στο πρόγραμμα που έγραφε trial mode. Μήπως ακόμη είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο; Γνωρίζει κανείς;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Το πρόγραμμα που είδες ήταν το keyhole (http://www.keyhole.com/).
Δεν είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο, απλά είναι η δοκιμαστική έκδοση μια και δεν είχαν χρήματα να αγοράσουν την full version :-)
Την εταιρεία την έχει αγοράσει η Google και δίνει δωρεάν δορυφορικές εικόνες για US.

----------


## viron

> πως λέγεται το software που παρουσίασαν στον Καραμανλή και έδειχνε δορυφορικές εικόνες από όλη την Ελλάδα, έχοντας μάλιστα και την δυνατότητα να zoomάρει και αρκετά (από όσο πρόλαβα να δω λίγο στις ειδήσεις);


Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αυτό , αλλά κάνει αυτό που περιγράφεις και περισσότερα
http://www.keyhole.com/index.php
έχει trial για 7 μερες.

Βύρων.

----------


## Settler

Παιδιά το δημοσίευμα έλεγε ότι σήμερα θα κατετίθεντο το ψήφισμα στη Βουλή...
Κανείς που να έχει γνωστό βουλευτή να μας ενημερώσει...
Αχ...Ποτε θα έρθει αυτή η μέρα...

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Παιδιά sorry για το off-topic, αλλά επειδή δεν αξίζει να ανοίξω νέο thread και μιας και μιλάτε για τα χθεσινά συμβάντα στην εκδήλωση του υπουργείου Μεταφορών & Τηλεπικοινωνιών, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως λέγεται το software που παρουσίασαν στον Καραμανλή και έδειχνε δορυφορικές εικόνες από όλη την Ελλάδα, έχοντας μάλιστα και την δυνατότητα να zoomάρει και αρκετά (από όσο πρόλαβα να δω λίγο στις ειδήσεις);
> 
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι υπήρχε logo στο πρόγραμμα που έγραφε trial mode. Μήπως ακόμη είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο; Γνωρίζει κανείς;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως το Keyhole που ανεφερε ο φίλος πιο πάνω, εγώ παντως χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καιρό το World Wind της ΝΑSA, που είναι φοβερό και FREE!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## WAntilles

> χθες ο καραμανλης είπε μείωση συνδρομών ευρωζωνικών  συνδέσεων κατα 20% και παγιόυ 10% λέτε να γίνει!?


Μα καλά, πόσο αφελής μπορεί να είναι κάποιος;

Ο Καραμανλής και οι υπό αυτόν, επί 6μηνο ωρύονταν ότι δεν θα επιβληθούν νέοι φόροι (καλά δεν αναφέρω καθόλου τα προεκλογικά υποσχεθέντα). Και τώρα φάγαμε όλοι τη ΦαΠΑ μας.

Και πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο;



ΥΓ: Προτείνω να πας να δεις από Παρασκευή και μετά το *STAR WARS - Episode III - REVENGE OF THE SITH*.

Πέραν του ότι αναμένεται εκπληκτικό, είναι και διδακτικό γιατί θα μάθεις τί σημαίνει Δεξιά.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Settler

Όσοι φοβούνται την Δεξιά μάλλον δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν στο ύψος...
Δυστυχώς για μερικούς ο φόβος της Δεξιάς που τόσα χρόνια καλλιεργείται αρχίζει να σβήνει...

Για να μην είμαι όμως off-topic μαθεύτικε τπτ για το σημερινό ψήφισμα?..

----------


## ermis333

Μάλλον ο δημοσιογράφος του "Κέρδους" θα πρέπει να ψάξει για καινούργια δουλειά....

----------


## ipo

> Μάλλον ο δημοσιογράφος του "Κέρδους" θα πρέπει να ψάξει για καινούργια δουλειά....


Λέτε να παραπλανήθηκαν και οι σημερινές εφημερίδες από την εφημερίδα "Κέρδος" και να έγραψαν τα σχετικά;

Τέτοια απόφαση (αναφέρομαι στο "φοιτητικό ADSL") ίσως δεν χρήζει αντίστοιχου νόμου. Μπορεί να αρκεί και ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα.

----------


## Settler

> Λέτε να παραπλανήθηκαν και οι σημερινές εφημερίδες από την εφημερίδα "Κέρδος" και να έγραψαν τα σχετικά;
> 
> Τέτοια απόφαση (για το "φοιτητικό ADSL) ίσως δεν χρήζει αντίστοιχου νόμου. Μπορεί να αρκεί και ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα.


 Μακάρι ..
αύριο αν βρω ώρα θα πάρω στο Κέρδος...
αν βγάλω ψάρια θα είναι καλό για παααρα πολλούς....

----------


## nnn

> Δεν θα δεις πώς θα γίνει, αλλά θα δεις ότι θα γίνει. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τρόποι για να πιέσει η κυβέρνηση μεσαίου μεγέθους εταιρείες όπως οι ISP. Π.χ. "Αν κατεβάσετε τις τιμές, μέσα στο νέο νόμο θα υπάρχει η ευνοϊκή για εσάς οδηγία που ζητάτε".


Ναι λογικά μπορεί να γίνει αυτό αλλά δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος ό,τι οι Isp μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν με δεδομένο το υψηλό τίμημα που πληρώνουν για τη χρήση του δικτύου του Οτέ.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Αν κοιταξετε τα νομοσχεδια που κατατεθηκαν αυτη την εβδομαδα θα νομισετε για λιγο πως ειμαστε αμερικανοι οχι Ελληνες. Σχεδον ολα αφορουν συνθηκες με αλλες χωρες για τουρισμο-βιομηχανια-αμυνα κτλ κτλ

----------


## xakasou

πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι μπαρουφες των πολιτικων που ειναι ασχετοι με το θέμα.
αν γίνει και δοθεί το 512 με 20 ευρω στους φοιτητες οπως λένε θα δημιουργηθεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα:
κι αυτό γιατι είτε οι ISP/OTE θα χάνουν χρήματα (το κοβω δύσκολο να γίνει) είτε θα κερδίζουν. Αλλά αν κερδίζουν τότε πώς το πουλάνε σε μας με 80 ευρώ;; και σε τελική ανάλυση δεν βλέπω πως θα υποχρεώσει ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΕΣ εταιριες να πουλάνε σε συγκεκριμένη τιμή. μόνο με επιδότηση γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## ipo

*xakasou*, το ότι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι και να δεις πίσω από τα γεγονότα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει.

Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα ίσως βρεις τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις.

----------


## ermis333

> *xakasou*, το ότι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι και να δεις πίσω από τα γεγονότα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα ίσως βρεις τις απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις.


 
Πάντως οι εφημερίδες γελοίες πληροφορίες έχουν....

Τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό νόμο ΑΚΟΜΑ τον περιμένουμε....

Το φτηνό ADSL ήταν να πάει στη βουλή χτές......


Γενικά το μόνο που βλέπουμε από τους πολιτικούς μας είναι δηλώσεις λες και γράφουν εκθέσεις ιδεών όλα τα ξέρουν όλα τα εντοπίζουν αλλά δεν παίρνουν κανένα μέτρο για να αντιμετωπίσουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## ipo

> Γενικά το μόνο που βλέπουμε από τους πολιτικούς μας είναι δηλώσεις λες και γράφουν εκθέσεις ιδεών όλα τα ξέρουν όλα τα εντοπίζουν αλλά δεν παίρνουν κανένα μέτρο για να αντιμετωπίσουν τα προβλήματα.


Κι εμείς με τη σειρά μας καθόμαστε τους βλέπουμε και τους κατηγορούμε, χωρίς να κάνουμε την παραμικρή κίνηση που θα τους κάνει να πιεστούν και να εφαρμόσουν όσα λένε. Μερικές φορές τους ξαναψηφίζουμε κιόλας. Επομένως, τους έχουμε μάθει ότι μας αρέσουν και μας αρκούν οι υποσχέσεις.

----------


## apnea73

Χεχεχεχ όπως λέει και ο Wan...
H "εξαλογία" έφτασε στο τέλος της (?).....
Ποιος ασχολείταί τώρα με το DSL....
To ΠΣΚ θα είμαι εκτός όμως Κυριακή βράδυ (και Δευτέρα  και Τρίτη κλπ κλπ) θα είμαι στον κινηματογράφο για να βλέπω την μαγεία του Πολέμου..!!!

----------


## n1k3man

> Γενικά το μόνο που βλέπουμε από τους πολιτικούς μας είναι δηλώσεις λες και γράφουν εκθέσεις ιδεών όλα τα ξέρουν όλα τα εντοπίζουν αλλά δεν παίρνουν κανένα μέτρο για να αντιμετωπίσουν τα προβλήματα.





> Κι εμείς με τη σειρά μας καθόμαστε τους βλέπουμε και τους κατηγορούμε, χωρίς να κάνουμε την παραμικρή κίνηση που θα τους κάνει να πιεστούν και να εφαρμόσουν όσα λένε. Μερικές φορές τους ξαναψηφίζουμε κιόλας. Επομένως, τους έχουμε μάθει ότι μας αρέσουν και μας αρκούν οι υποσχέσεις.



Ειναι πολλά που μπορούν να ειπωθουν πάνω σ'αυτα.. 

Στην εποχή μας ο καθένας μας έχει τόσα προβλήματα που δεν έχει χρόνο για επίλυση άλλων..

Και όσοι δεν έχουν τόσα προβλήματα γιατι να ασχοληθούν με παραπάνω προβλήματα..

Η όλη συζητηση πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν βγαζει κάπου.. Ειναι απλώς μια διαπίστωση του γενικότερου προβλήματος..

----------


## loser

περισσότερα νέα
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...5/2005__144590

----------


## frap

Διαβάζω καλά;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Ο ΟΤΕ μόνος του προτίθεται να ζητά  5 € για τα 512/128 από όσους είναι φοιτητές;;;;;;;

----------


## ermis333

Οι Κερατάδες οι ISP μάλλον θα βάλουν Ογκοχρέωση!!! Βρε δεν παν να μπιπ.....λέω εγώ που θέλουν 5 GB !!! Όταν στο εξωτερικό πληρώνουν 30€ τα 16Mbit χωρίς περιορισμό!!!

Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ μας λένε οι ISP ΘΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΝΕ 10απλά;;;;;; Ή θα καθόμαστε τώρα να αναβαθμίζουμε τα δίκτυά μας; Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον κάποιος ISP να δεχτεί να το κάνει να πάμε όλοι σε αυτόν κι ας μπουκώσει στην αρχή.......




Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε;;;; Οι Κανίβαλοι ISP μας με τις υπέρογκες χρεώσεις φοβούνται μην χαλάσει το trust τους και απαιτούν "προσεκτικές κινήσεις προκειμένου να μην κανιβαλιστεί η αγορά".



Τουλάχιστον δέχτηκαν τη μείωση του 50% οπότε θα βγαίνει περίπου 30€ τελική για φοιτητές  το μήνα.

Αλλιώς....

Μεσω ΕΔΕΤ να τελειώνουμε....όχι που θα τους παρακαλάμε κι όλας ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ...

----------


## PopManiac

Και το Ελληνικό θέατρο του παραλόγου συνεχίζεται (Πράξη ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧV Σκηνή 567). Καλά ψηφοθηρία και στο  DSL; Τι αίσχη είναι αυτά; Είμαι 31 ετών, κάνω διδακτορικό στο πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, QED παίρνω DSL. Παράλληλα, δουλεύω consultant και συνεργάζομαι με ΗΠΑ και ΕΕ, QED πληρώνω κανονικά!!!!

Τι μαμακίες είναι αυτές; Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος, ο επαγγελματίας που χρειάζεται το dsl για να επικοινωνεί και να οργανώσει την επιχείρησή του και να αυξήσει παραγωγικότητα και ανταγωνιστικότητα σε ένα περιβάλλον cut-throat ανταγωνισμού θα πληρώνει κανονικά dsl πολλαπλώς άνω του Κοινοτικού μέσου όρου. 

Ο φοιτητής (εαυτού μου συμπεριλαμβανόμενου) που στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θέλει το dsl για να κατεβάσει επιστημονικά papers από το σπίτι του (μιας και συνήθως την επιστημονική δουλειά στο θετικό τομέα θα την κάνει σε κάποιο εργαστήριο/κέντρο ερευνών) και κατά τα άλλα θα παίζει online, θα κατεβάζει από Ρ2Ρ κτλ. και θα πληρώνει 40-60% χαμηλότερα του επαγγελματία.

Φοιτητές και συνάδελφοι στο ADSL μην μου ορμήσετε!!! Δεν κάνω διακρίσεις ή υποβαθμίζω τον τρόπο χρήσης του DSL (άλλωστε είναι γελοίο να κρίνει κανείς σε τέτοιους όρους), καλώς καμωμένη η υποστήριξη προς εσάς από την πολιτεία, αλλά γιατί οι φοιτητές να απολαμβάνουν τέτοιο προνόμιο; Και αυτό το λέω μολονότι, λόγω νομικίστικων προβλέψεων, σε αυτήν την 'προχωρημένη' ηλικία που είμαι απολαμβάνω το ίδιο προνόμιο κι εγώ. Να σπεύσετε να το εκμεταλλευτείτε!!

Αλλά, δεν είναι κατάφωρη αδικία και παραβίαση βασικών δικαιωμάτων των υπόλοιπων Ελλήνων; Γιατί οι μισοί χρήστες του ADSL να πληρώνουν παραπάνω μόνο και μόνο επειδή ΔΕΝ είναι φοιτητές; Επαναλαμβάνω δεν στρέφομαι ενάντια στους φοιτητές, αλλά σε γελοίους πολιτικούς οι οποίοι ψηφοθηρούν στην πλάτη των νέων τεχνολογιών!!! (Μιλάμε δηλαδή για πελατειακές σχέσεις high-tech!!!!)

----------


## del_ahmettt

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ευσταθούν τα 5 Ευρώ που λεει ο πΟΤΕ (είναι μετρ σε τετοιου ειδους "τυμπανοκρουσίες" !), αλλά απο το δημοσίευεμα της Καθημερινής βγάζω το συμπέρασμα οτι η Κυβέρνση ειναι αποφασισμένη να υλοποιήση την υποσχεση ΕΔΩ και ΤΩΡΑ.

Mαλιστα χρησιμοποιεί ως μοχλό πίεσης προς τους ISPs τον "εκβιασμό" για παροχή του DSL πό το ΕΔΕΤ.
Δηλαδή λεει στους ISPs: Ή κρατατε την φοιτητική πελατεία σας "σπάζοντας" τις τιμές, ή αλλιώς την χάνετε  εντελώς (και την δίνουμε στο ΕΔΕΤ)

Φυσικά η περίπτωση ΕΔΕΤ εκτός του ότι δεν μπορει να υλοποιηθεί "άυριο το πρωί", δεν συμφερει τομΚρατος αφου προϋποθετει πρόσθετες επενδύσεις εξοπλισμού και προσληψης προσωπικού και δαπανών λειτουργίας.

Είναι όμως λυπηρό να εχουν δαπανηθεί τεραστια ποσα για ενα δικτυο που προοριζεται για την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και τελικά να πηγαινει στραφι, για να τα "τσεπώσουν" και πάλι οι ISPs!  :Twisted Evil:  

Παντως γενικα είμαστε σε καλο δρομό, απ 'οτι φαίνεται...  :Cool:

----------


## ermis333

> Και το Ελληνικό θέατρο του παραλόγου συνεχίζεται (Πράξη ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧV Σκηνή 567). Καλά ψηφοθηρία και στο DSL; Τι αίσχη είναι αυτά; Είμαι 31 ετών, κάνω διδακτορικό στο πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, QED παίρνω DSL. Παράλληλα, δουλεύω consultant και συνεργάζομαι με ΗΠΑ και ΕΕ, QED πληρώνω κανονικά!!!!
> 
> Τι μαμακίες είναι αυτές; Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος, ο επαγγελματίας που χρειάζεται το dsl για να επικοινωνεί και να οργανώσει την επιχείρησή του και να αυξήσει παραγωγικότητα και ανταγωνιστικότητα σε ένα περιβάλλον cut-throat ανταγωνισμού θα πληρώνει κανονικά dsl πολλαπλώς άνω του Κοινοτικού μέσου όρου. 
> 
> Ο φοιτητής (εαυτού μου συμπεριλαμβανόμενου) που στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θέλει το dsl για να κατεβάσει επιστημονικά papers από το σπίτι του (μιας και συνήθως την επιστημονική δουλειά στο θετικό τομέα θα την κάνει σε κάποιο εργαστήριο/κέντρο ερευνών) και κατά τα άλλα θα παίζει online, θα κατεβάζει από Ρ2Ρ κτλ. και θα πληρώνει 40-60% χαμηλότερα του επαγγελματία.
> 
> Φοιτητές και συνάδελφοι στο ADSL μην μου ορμήσετε!!! Δεν κάνω διακρίσεις ή υποβαθμίζω τον τρόπο χρήσης του DSL (άλλωστε είναι γελοίο να κρίνει κανείς σε τέτοιους όρους), καλώς καμωμένη η υποστήριξη προς εσάς από την πολιτεία, αλλά γιατί οι φοιτητές να απολαμβάνουν τέτοιο προνόμιο; Και αυτό το λέω μολονότι, λόγω νομικίστικων προβλέψεων, σε αυτήν την 'προχωρημένη' ηλικία που είμαι απολαμβάνω το ίδιο προνόμιο κι εγώ. Να σπεύσετε να το εκμεταλλευτείτε!!
> 
> Αλλά, δεν είναι κατάφωρη αδικία και παραβίαση βασικών δικαιωμάτων των υπόλοιπων Ελλήνων; Γιατί οι μισοί χρήστες του ADSL να πληρώνουν παραπάνω μόνο και μόνο επειδή ΔΕΝ είναι φοιτητές; Επαναλαμβάνω δεν στρέφομαι ενάντια στους φοιτητές, αλλά σε γελοίους πολιτικούς οι οποίοι ψηφοθηρούν στην πλάτη των νέων τεχνολογιών!!! (Μιλάμε δηλαδή για πελατειακές σχέσεις high-tech!!!!)


 
Με την ίδια λογική γιατί οι φοιτητές  να πληρώνουν μισό εισητήριο στο Θέατρο στα ΜΜΜ κτλ;;;

Πάντως το μέτρο πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί και για τους πολύτεκνους.

----------


## Palikaridis

Το ότι isp δεν μπορούν και δεν θέλουν να κάνουν τόσο μεγάλη μίωση οπος ο οτε λογικό μου ακούγεται...αλλα όχι και εγκοχρέοση....
προσωπικά θέλω να "τσακοθούν" με τους isp και να έχουμε εδετ ( όπως κανονικά θα έπρεπε) που έχει τρελό δίκτυο...μιλάμε για απίστευτα Pings  :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

> Το ότι isp δεν μπορούν και δεν θέλουν να κάνουν τόσο μεγάλη μίωση οπος ο οτε λογικό μου ακούγεται...αλλα όχι και εγκοχρέοση....
> προσωπικά θέλω να "τσακοθούν" με τους isp και να έχουμε εδετ ( όπως κανονικά θα έπρεπε) που έχει τρελό δίκτυο...μιλάμε για απίστευτα Pings


Και εγώ θα προτιμούσα ΕΔΕΤ αλλα θα χρειαστούν διαγωνισμοί κτλ και θα καθηστερήσουμε πολύ.

Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ για να μειώσει τόσο το πάγιο της 512 κάτι θα σχεδιάζει......πχ. να βάλει το πάγιο της κανονικής 512 γυρω στα 10-15€....εκεί να τους δούμε τους ISP.

----------


## PopManiac

ermis, καμία σχέση η κοινωνική πολιτική με την πολιτική νέων τεχνολογιών. Άλλο το δωρεάν εισητήριο, οι εργατικές κατοικίες, η "δωρεάν" πανεπιστημιακή εκπαίδευση (ο νοών νοείτω για τα εισαγωγικά!) και άλλα και εντελώς διαφορετικό το ADSL. Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος από την αρχή: Δεν έχω τίποτα με τους φοιτητές, στην τελική όπως ανέφερα το καθεστώς μου είναι 'φοιτητικό', ούτε με το να τους δωθεί φτηνό DSL! Στην τελική, μακάρι να τους δωθεί δωρεάν DSL - όπως πρέπει. 

Η δική μου αντίδραση επικεντρώνεται στο γιατί να διατηρείται παράλογα ακριβό για τους υπόλοιπους; Με αυτήν την λογική, δεν είναι απίστευτη διάκριση και αδικία; Και, επαναλαμβάνω, για κάτι που είναι ανεκτίμητο εργαλείο σε ένα ευρύτατο φάσμα επαγγελματιών στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί, λοιπόν, αυτοί να επιδοτούν τους φοιτητές; Θέλει κανείς να κάνει κοινωνική πολιτική με φτηνό DSL; Ουδεμία αντίρρηση! Αλλά όχι με τους κανονικούς χρήστες να επιδοτούν τους φοιτητές! Γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει τώρα: Ο ΟΤΕ έχει απίστευτα υπερκέρδη από το πάγιο που χρεώνει και τ'ακούει από παντού! Τι κάνει λοιπόν; Δίνει φτηνό DSl σε φοιτητές (το οποίο επαναλαμβάνω λόγω υπερκερδών από άλλους χρήστες το κάνει ανέτως και με μηδενικό πραγματικό κόστος) και έτσι κερδίζει κάποιες εντυπώσεις! 

Και οι υπόλοιποι πληρώνουν σαν τρελλοί. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι ISPs δυσκολεύονται να συμπορευτούν! Πώς θα μπορούσαν άλλωστε αφού δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να επιβάλλουν πάγιο-χαράτσι σε χρήστες μιας και οι ίδιοι είναι 'θύματα' της ίδιας πολιτικής ΟΤΕ!

Συνοψίζοντας, δεν έχω τίποτα με φτηνό DSl σε φοιτητές, αντίθετα πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν. Αλλά, όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα με τα ληστρικά ΟΤΕ-πάγια, θεωρώ απαράδεκτο και άδικο το φοιτητικό φτηνό DSL να επιδοτείται από τους υπόλοιπους "κανονικούς" χρήστες.

Και - offtopic - τη στιγμή που γράφω όλα αυτά χρειάστηκα 15 λεπτά να στείλω κείμενο εργασίας στην εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι γιατί η ταχύτητά μου έχει πέσει από 384 σε 80-55 kb/s  Ο ΟΤΕ λέει 'εμπρός' στο μέλλον!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ogenikos

Καλά ναι έχουμε χορτάσει απο θα.θα.θα....
Παραμύθια της κυβέρνησης και του ΟΤΕ που έφαγε 300.000 ευρώ πρόστιμο γιατί δεν έχει απελευθερώσει ακόμη την αγορά, για να βλέπουν οι ευρωπαίοι ότι κάτι πάει να γίνει με τις ευρυζωνικές και να μην μας ταράξουν στο πρόστιμο.
Τώρα για τις εξαγγελίες τις κυβέρνησης, αυτά είναι μπαρούφες γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς την πολιτική σε αυτά τα ζητήματα την καθορίζει η ευρωπαική ένωση η οποία λέει τι και πώς πρέπει να γινει, γίατί οι κυβερνήσεις μας όπως μας έχουν δείξει εδώ και πολύ καιρό χέστηκαν για την τεχνολογία και τις ευρυζωνικές απλά όταν τους κυνηγαέι η Ε.Ε κάνουν πώς ενδιαφέρονται...
Αν δεν το δώ δεν το πιστεύω, γιατί όλα είναι παραμύθια εντπωσιασμού και ψηφοθηρίας όπως είπε και ο φίλος μου παραπάνω..

----------


## ipo

Απ' ό,τι διάβασα στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας βγήκαν αρκετά πράγματα στη φόρα... Ας σχολιάσω κι εγώ μερικά καθώς και τις απόψεις των συμφορουμιτών.

Καταρχάς έχουμε δύο επιλογές για το μέλλον:

1) Ακριβό ADSL χωρίς φοιτητικό ADSL και άρα σχετική στασιμότητα (αργή μείωση τιμών για όλους).

2) Ακριβό ADSL με φτηνό ADSL για τους φοιτητές. Ο συνδυασμός αυτός, όχι μόνο δεν θα έχει συνέπεια να διατηρηθεί υψηλά το κόστος των μη φοιτητών ώστε να πληρώνουν τους φοιτητές, αλλά θα έχει αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν γρηγορότερα οι τιμές και για τους υπόλοιπους. Δηλαδή αυτό που λέει ο Popmaniac κατά την άποψή μου είναι λάθος.

Επίσης, οι φοιτητές είναι μία μερίδα ανθρώπων, η οποία στην πλειονότητά τους, δεν έχουν προσωπικό ειδόδημα, αλλά χαρτζιλίκι, το οποίο δεν αρκεί για να προωθήσει τους μη πορωμένους με τους υπολογιστές, να ξεκινήσουν να ασχολούνται με το ADSL. Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει πάθος με τους υπολογιστές, δεν θα δώσει 50 ευρώ (από τα περιορισμένα λεφτά του) για να πληρώσει το πανάκριβο ADSL. Αντιθέτως τα 50 ευρώ είναι πολύ πιο προσιτά (παραμένουν όμως πάρα πολλά) για έναν εργαζόμενο σε σχέση με έναν φοιτητή.

Συμφωνώ με τον Ερμή, για παροχή φτηνού ADSL στους πολύτεκνους. Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς το έχουν ανάγκη και θα το αξιοποιήσουν πολύ περισσότερο από τους φοιτητές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει προβλεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιήσουν σύντομα τη σημασία του οι υπουργοί (ευαίσθητες κοινωνικές ομάδες, καλύτερη αξιοποίηση από πολλά μέλη, δημογραφικό).

Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο να παράσχει φοιτητικό ADSL μέσω του δικτύου του στην Αθήνα και ίσως στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Η τοποθέτηση μερικών μηχανημάτων στις υπόλοιπες μεγάλες πόλεις είναι γρήγορη υπόθεση, διότι:
α) Υπάρχει καταρτισμένο προσωπικό.
β) Υπάρχουν τα κονδύλια (ΚτΠ).
γ) Υπάρχει η πολιτική βούληση.
δ) Συμφωνεί ο ΟΤΕ.

Ένας μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός θα είναι αρκετός πιστεύω για να αναδείξει τον ISP που θα κάνει, όπως λέει και η εφημερίδα τα λογιστικά, το authentication και θα παρέχει το help desk ["Aπλώς θα χρειαστεί ένας διαγωνισμός προκειμένου να επιλεγεί η εταιρεία που θα υποστηρίζει τεχνικά και λογιστικά την πρωτοβουλία."]. Κίνηση προς τον ISP δεν θα υπάρχει. Μόνο τα λιγοστά bytes για το authentication. Τα υπόλοιπα θα αναλάβει το ικανοποιητικότατο για τα σημερινά δεδομένα bandwidth του ΕΔΕΤ σε συνδυασμό με τους νέους router που φυσικά θα χρειαστούν.

Αν υπάρχει πραγματική πολιτική βούληση το φθνόπωρο θα έχουν οι φοιτητές ADSL σε λογικό κόστος (δεν θεωρώ λίγα τα 20 ευρώ για ADSL 512/128 kbps). Τεχνικά το θέμα είναι άμεσα υλοποιήσιμο και οι άνθρωποι του ΕΔΕΤ θέλουν και μπορούν. Ήδη έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή μελέτη.

Αν οι ISP δεν ρίξουν τις τιμές, θα πάρουν τα 5 (το πολύ) ευρώπουλά τους για το authentication και τα λοιπά και θα χάσουν την ευκαιρία να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιό τους, έστω και με τιμές κοντά στο σημερινό κόστος λειτουργίας τους. Αυτοί θα χάσουν και οι φοιτητές θα κερδίσουν, διότι το ΕΔΕΤ προς το παρόν έχει bandwidth για όλους.

Τώρα όσον αφορά στις αιτίες που συνέβαλαν στο ξεκίμημα της διαδικασίας αυτής, μάλλον είναι οι πιέσεις από την ΕΕ. Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα ήταν το πολιτικό όφελος, το οποίο ίσως κάνει τους πολιτικούς να ξανασκεφτούν ότι όσο πιο γρήγορα υλοποιήσουν τις εξαγγελίες τους, τόσο περισσότερο θα ευχαριστήσουν τους ψηφοφόρους τους.

----------


## Palikaridis

"Συμφωνώ με τον Ερμή, για παροχή φτηνού ADSL στους πολύτεκνους. Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς το έχουν ανάγκη και θα το αξιοποιήσουν πολύ περισσότερο από τους φοιτητές."
Kαλό θα ήταν γενικά να υπάρχουν διαφόρων τύπων παροχές σε κοινωνικές ομάδες που έχουν ανάγκη αλλά δυστηχώς το κράτος πρόνοιας είναι παγκοσμίος παρελθόν προ πολλού ...το γιατί θέλουν να δόσουν φθηνό αdsl  σε φοιτητές κάποια άλλη σκοπιμότητα έχουν σκεφτεί...

----------


## PopManiac

> Απ' ό,τι διάβασα στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας βγήκαν αρκετά πράγματα στη φόρα... Ας σχολιάσω κι εγώ μερικά καθώς και τις απόψεις των συμφορουμιτών.
> 
> Καταρχάς έχουμε δύο επιλογές για το μέλλον:
> 
> 1) Ακριβό ADSL χωρίς φοιτητικό ADSL και άρα σχετική στασιμότητα (αργή μείωση τιμών για όλους).
> 
> 2) Ακριβό ADSL με φτηνό ADSL για τους φοιτητές. Ο συνδυασμός αυτός, όχι μόνο δεν θα έχει συνέπεια να διατηρηθεί υψηλά το κόστος των μη φοιτητών ώστε να πληρώνουν τους φοιτητές, αλλά θα έχει αποτέλεσμα να πέσουν γρηγορότερα οι τιμές και για τους υπόλοιπους. Δηλαδή αυτό που λέει ο Popmaniac κατά την άποψή μου είναι λάθος.


To σημείο 2) αποτελεί δική σου υπόθεση. Υποθέτεις πως θα ρίξει ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμές και για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Αλλά, γιατί να το κάνει; Εκτός αν η κίνηση για τους φοιτητές αποτελεί 'πρελούδιο' μείωσης τιμών. Αλλά είναι πολλά τα λεφτά που κερδίζει ο ΟΤΕ για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Επαναλαμβάνω, από πού συνδέεις πως το φτηνό φοιτητικό DSL θ'αποτελέσει αιτία μείωσης του κόστους και για τους υπόλοιπους; Και αν, υποθέτωντας, ο ΟΤΕ 6 μήνες μετά τη θέσπιση του φτηνού φοιτητικού DSL ρίξει το πάγιο από 15€ (για 384) σε 10€ ή ακόμα και 5€, δεν θα έχει κάνει απόσβεση του φτηνού φοιτητικού παγίου με τα λήψη παγίων από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες; 




> Επίσης, οι φοιτητές είναι μία μερίδα ανθρώπων, η οποία στην πλειονότητά τους, δεν έχουν προσωπικό ειδόδημα, αλλά χαρτζιλίκι, το οποίο δεν αρκεί για να προωθήσει τους μη πορωμένους με τους υπολογιστές, να ξεκινήσουν να ασχολούνται με το ADSL. Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει πάθος με τους υπολογιστές, δεν θα δώσει 50 ευρώ (από τα περιορισμένα λεφτά του) για να πληρώσει το πανάκριβο ADSL. Αντιθέτως τα 50 ευρώ είναι πολύ πιο προσιτά (παραμένουν όμως πάρα πολλά) για έναν εργαζόμενο σε σχέση με έναν φοιτητή.


Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό που λες είναι πάρα πολύ σχετικό για μια χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα. Πολλοί φοιτητές μένουν στο πατρική τους οικία, άλλοι δουλεύουν (καλώς καμωμένα) και αρκετοί είναι γόνοι οικογενειών των οποίων το ωριαίο εισόδημά τους ανέρχεται σε 100€!!! Υπάρχουν και άλλοι φοιτητές που έχουν ελάχιστα! Αλλά και για έναν μέσο εργαζόμενο με μισθό 600-700€ μηνιαίως, τα 50€ είναι το 1/12 με 1/14 του μισθού του μόνο για DSL. Δε νομίζω πως είναι λίγο! Να τονίσω εδώ, ξανά, ότι δεν έχω τίποτα με τους φοιτητές (ξεχάσαμε εκ παραδρομής τις φοιτήτριες ή θεωρούμε δεδομένο πως δεν θα κάνουν χρήση DSL  :Wink:   ; ) απλά δεν βλέπω το γιατί με την παρούσα τεχνητή διαστρέβλωση του ανταγωνισμού από τον ΟΤΕ, αποκλειστικά οι φοιτητές να έχουν φθηνότερο πάγιο!




> Συμφωνώ με τον Ερμή, για παροχή φτηνού ADSL στους πολύτεκνους. Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς το έχουν ανάγκη και θα το αξιοποιήσουν πολύ περισσότερο από τους φοιτητές. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει προβλεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιήσουν σύντομα τη σημασία του οι υπουργοί (ευαίσθητες κοινωνικές ομάδες, καλύτερη αξιοποίηση από πολλά μέλη, δημογραφικό).


Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά και πάλι γιατί; Δηλαδή, βγαίνει ο ΟΤΕ και λέει: "Δίνω - σε κατάφωρη παραβίαση αρχών ΕΕ περί ανταγωνισμού - το ακριβότερο DSL στην ΕΕ, αλλά ως μεγαλοπρεπής κοινωφελής οργανισμός που είμαι, θα εξαιρέσω πολυτέκνους και φοιτητές". Είναι σοβαρή λογική αυτή, την οποία θα ανέμενε κανείς από εμένα ως καταναλωτή ν'αποδεχθώ; Δηλαδή, και κ€ρ@τ@$ και δαρμένος από τον ΟΤΕ; Να πληρώνω πάγια χωρίς καμία σοβαρή αιτιολόγηση από ΟΤΕ και παραλλήλως να επιδοτώ φοιτήτές και πολύτεκνους; Επαναλαμβάνω, το ADSL δεν είναι κοινωνική πολιτική, εργαλείο είναι! 

Αν το κάνουμε κοινωνική πολιτική, τότε *γιατί να μην δίνεται φτηνό DSL σε Άτομα με Αναπηρία;*  Αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που χρειάζονται δωρεάν DSL είναι τα ΑμεΑ περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε πολύτεκνο, φοιτητή, αποτυχημένο βουλευτή (γιατί - μετά  το επίδομα να μην θεσπιστεί και γι'αυτούς φτηνό DSL); Και γιατί να μη δωθεί φτηνό DSL σε άτομα τρίτης ηλικίας για να μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με τα παιδιά τους στη ξενιτειά; Ή σε άπορους μαθητές σχολείου; Ή για όσους βρίσκονται σε ακριτικές περιοχές με πληθυσμό κάτω των 600 ατόμων; Καταλαβαίνετε πως αν θεσπίσουμε το DSL ως κοινωνική παροχή, τότε οι μόνοι που δεν θα δικαιούνται, θα είναι οι εταιρείες για τις οποίες οι ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις κάνουν τη διαφορά, όπως έχει να μας δείξει η παγκόσμια εμπειρία και προσθέτουν άμεσα στο εθνικό προϊόν.




> Αν οι ISP δεν ρίξουν τις τιμές, θα πάρουν τα 5 (το πολύ) ευρώπουλά τους για το authentication και τα λοιπά και θα χάσουν την ευκαιρία να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιό τους, έστω και με τιμές κοντά στο σημερινό κόστος λειτουργίας τους. Αυτοί θα χάσουν και οι φοιτητές θα κερδίσουν, διότι το ΕΔΕΤ προς το παρόν έχει bandwidth για όλους.


Συγνώμη αλλά εδώ, όποιος ISP σέβεται τον εαυτό του μπορεί - και πρέπει - να κυνηγήσει σε διακστήρια (Ελληνικά και Ευρωπαϊκά) ΟΤΕ και Ελληνικό κράτος για διαστρέβλωση του ανταγωνισμού. Δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να κρατά τεχνητά ψηλά τις DSL χρεώσεις με τα απαράδεκτα πάγια και ταυτόχρονα να συνεργεί στην φτηνή παροχή DSL σε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες πληθυσμού (φοιτητές, πολύτεκνοι ή οποιοιδήποτε άλλοι). Ας φροντίσει το Ελληνικό κράτος πρώτα να εξισώσει το ανταγωνιστικό παιχνίδι στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις χαλιναγωγόντας τον απερίγραπτο ΟΤΕ και μετά ας κάνει όσες παροχές πρέπει. Και μην ξεχνάτε, αν κάποιοι δικαιούνται φτηνό ή δωρεάν DSL πριν και πάνω από φοιτητές και πολυτέκνους * είναι τα Άτομα με Αναπηρία* . Ας γίνουμε λίγο άνθρωποι πια!!!!

----------


## apxwv

οσο αναφορα για τους φοιτητες καλα κανουν και δινουν φτηνο adsl. ο λογος που το υποστηριζω ειναι ο εξης. το να εισαι φοιτητης εχει πολλα εξοδα και ειναι βλακεια για κατι που το θελω για εργασιες να δινω τοσα πολλα. για παραδειγμα εγω εβαλα adsl και δινω περιπου 80Ε ενω πριν εδινα σε pstn 100(επακ και συνδεση) το διμηνο.
η αδερφη μου που ειναι στη Θεσσαλονικη και εβαλε adsl λογο σχολης(μονο λιγο ιντερνετ μπαινε και εργασιες κανει δεν εχει καμια αλλη σχεση με το pc) δινουμε και εκει 80Ει πριν εδινε 70Ε περιπου με Pstn. οπως βλεπετε ειναι δυσκολο να δινουμε σαν οικογενεια στο ιντερνετ 160Ε και φανταζεστε ποσο ανεβαινουν τα εξοδα ειδικα με την αδερφη μου εκτος αθηνας. ε αν παει το ιντερνετ 20Ε δηλαδη 40Ε για τους δυο μας τα 120 που γλιτωνουμε μας δινει μια καλη "ανασα" οσο αναφορα τα οικονομικα

----------


## tvelocity

PopManiac, τον όρο "δωρεάν παιδεία" τον έχεις ακουστά;

----------


## sdikr

> PopManiac, τον όρο "δωρεάν παιδεία" τον έχεις ακουστά;


Ποια παιδεία;

----------


## nnn

> PopManiac, τον όρο "δωρεάν παιδεία" τον έχεις ακουστά;


Ναι αλλά άλλο η δωρεάν παιδεία,που μόνο δωρεάν δεν είναι,και άλλο φτηνό Adsl επειδή κάποιος έχει το status του φοιτητή.
Γιατί στην περίπτωση που πέσει η τιμή στα 30 € περίπου το μήνα για την 512/128 εγώ και όλοι οι υπόλοποι γιατί να συνεχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε 75+ € για την ίδια υπηρεσία ;

Να γίνει κοινωνική πολιτική αλλά για άλλη μια φορά να μην γίνει κοινωνική πολιτική εις βάρος των υπολοίπων που τα σκάμε κανονικά.

Ναι στο φτηνό φοιτητικό Adsl *Αλλά* μαζί με σημαντική μείωση του σημερινού κόστους για τις κανονικές συνδρομές.

----------


## ipo

Popmaniac, συμφωνώ όσον αφορά στα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες, καθώς και σε άλλες ευπαθείς μερίδες ανθρώπων που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μου έρχονται στο μυαλό. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι μία προσπάθεια παροχής φτηνού ADSL σε περιορισμένο πλήθος ανθρώπων πρέπει να έχει γνώμονα την κοινωνική πολιτική.

Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το κείμενό μου θα δεις ότι ανέφερα πως οι εργαζόμενοι μπορούν πιο εύκολα ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ με τους φοιτητές να ξοδέψουν κάποια χρήματα για ADSL. Η λέξη "εύκολα" είναι συγκριτική και όχι απόλυτη. ΤΟ ADSL είναι πανάκριβο στην Ελλάδα. Απλώς για κάποιους είναι λιγότερο απρόσιτο.

Ας μην ασχολούμαστε με τις (αρκετές ομολογουμένως) εξαιρέσεις. Πλούσιοι φοιτητές υπάρχουν και επίσης υπάρχουν φτωχοί εργαζόμενοι που δεν έχουν να ταΐσουν τα παιδιά τους. Από εκεί και πέρα η διάμεσος της κατηγορίας των φοιτητών και εκείνη των εργαζομένων δείχνει ότι οι τελευταίοι "μπορούν" περισσότερο.




> To σημείο 2) αποτελεί δική σου υπόθεση. Υποθέτεις πως θα ρίξει ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμές και για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Αλλά, γιατί να το κάνει; Εκτός αν η κίνηση για τους φοιτητές αποτελεί 'πρελούδιο' μείωσης τιμών. Αλλά είναι πολλά τα λεφτά που κερδίζει ο ΟΤΕ για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Επαναλαμβάνω, από πού συνδέεις πως το φτηνό φοιτητικό DSL θ'αποτελέσει αιτία μείωσης του κόστους και για τους υπόλοιπους; Και αν, υποθέτωντας, ο ΟΤΕ 6 μήνες μετά τη θέσπιση του φτηνού φοιτητικού DSL ρίξει το πάγιο από 15€ (για 384) σε 10€ ή ακόμα και 5€, δεν θα έχει κάνει απόσβεση του φτηνού φοιτητικού παγίου με τα λήψη παγίων από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες;


Προφανώς αποτελεί δική μου υπόθεση το σημείο (2). Ακόμα και οι κυβερνητικές εξαγγελίες είναι αβέβαιες. Πιστεύω (δική μου υπόθεση πάλι) ότι οι δεν μπορεί να σταθεί η αγορά με ADSL γραμμή 512/128 για τους φοιτητές με 5 ευρώ/μήνα, και 7πλάσια τιμή για τους άλλους (35 ευρώ + Φ.Π.Α.). Ήδη εσύ (Popmaniac) άρχισες να παραπονιέσαι. Σκέψου τι θα κάνουν όλοι όταν δούνε να εφαρμόζεται και να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

Επίσης οι ISP θα προσπαθήσουν απεγνωσμένα (ήδη το κάνουν μέσω πακέτων ADSL) να πάρουν ένα μέρος των φοιτητών παράσχοντάς τους κάποια επιπλέον πράγματα και ρίχνοντας τις τιμές από το σημερινό τους επίπεδο.

Τέλος (πάλι προσωπική εκτίμηση) δεν πιστεύω ότι τα 3/4 των ελλήνων θα επιδοτήσουν τους υπόλοιπους, μιας και οι σημερινές τιμές δεν είναι κοστοστρεφείς, αλλά άκρως καταχρηστικές. Απλώς η αγορά θα βρει πιο γρήγορα το δρόμο της προς την κοστοστρέφεια και τις προσιτές τιμές μέσα από την οικονομία των μεγάλων αριθμών (σε συνδρομητές) και την απόκτηση ιδιωτικού εξοπλισμού.

Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα τα συζητάμε μετά από ένα χρόνο. Τότε μόνο θα δούμε ποιος έχει δίκιο (Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά. Πραγματικά έχω απορία.).

----------


## ipo

> Συγνώμη αλλά εδώ, όποιος ISP σέβεται τον εαυτό του μπορεί - και πρέπει - να κυνηγήσει σε διακστήρια (Ελληνικά και Ευρωπαϊκά) ΟΤΕ και Ελληνικό κράτος για διαστρέβλωση του ανταγωνισμού. Δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να κρατά τεχνητά ψηλά τις DSL χρεώσεις με τα απαράδεκτα πάγια και ταυτόχρονα να συνεργεί στην φτηνή παροχή DSL σε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες πληθυσμού (φοιτητές, πολύτεκνοι ή οποιοιδήποτε άλλοι). Ας φροντίσει το Ελληνικό κράτος πρώτα να εξισώσει το ανταγωνιστικό παιχνίδι στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις χαλιναγωγόντας τον απερίγραπτο ΟΤΕ και μετά ας κάνει όσες παροχές πρέπει.


*Πράγματι πρέπει να χαλιναγωγηθεί ο ΟΤΕ όσον αφορά το υψηλό κόστος των μισθωμένων γραμμών και των τελών σύνδεσης με τους BBRAS.*

Όμως πρέπει να αρχίσουν να επενδύουν και οι ISP σε ιδιωτικά δίκτυα, ώστε να μειώσουν το κόστος λειτουργίας τους και συνεπώς το τελικό κόστος προς τον καταναλωτή (30 ευρώ η flat rate 384/128 <--απαράδεκτο). Προς το παρόν επαναπαύονται στο γεγονός ότι όλοι πληρώνουν τα ίδια και δεν κάνουν σημαντικές επενδύσεις. Τώρα θα χάσουν λεφτά εξαιτίας αυτής της επενδυτικής ατολμίας. Ίσως τώρα καταλάβουν ότι πρέπει να αρχίσουν να σκάβουν παντού για να βάλουν οπτικές ίνες και να πληθύνουν τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες που παρέχουν.

Με τον παραπάνω τρόπο παρακινείται η αγορά να τρέξει στους ευρωπαϊκούς ρυθμούς. Αυτό μόνο σε καλό θα μας βγει. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνετε αυτό δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε παραπάνω επί του θέματος.

*Διαστρέβλωση του ανταγωνισμού δεν υπάρχει.* Για να το δούμε αναλυτικά αυτό:

- Τo ΕΔΕΤ δεν θα πουλήσει το bandwidth. Θα το παράσχει δωρεάν. Δεν είναι εμπορικός ISP που συναγωνίζεται τους άλλους.

- O OTE δεν θα δώσει φτηνή ADSL πρόσβαση, αλλά φτηνές γραμμές σε κάποια μερίδα ανθρώπων. Ποιοι δίνουν γραμμές ADSL; 4: ΟΤΕ, Vivodi, Telepassport (SDSL) και μία ακόμη εταιρεία στη Μακεδονία (πώς τη λένε; ). Είναι λίγες και παρέχουν σε ελάχιστα σημεία.

- Οι ISP έχουν ευκαιρία, αν θέλουν, να συμμετάσχουν στην παροχή φτηνού ADSL, μέσω μειοδοτικού διαφωνισμού, ώστε να κερδίσουν από αυτή την υπόθεση, αφού θα δώσουν μεν φτηνό ADSL, αλλά θα αυξήσουν κατά πολύ το πελατολόγιο τους (οικονομία κλίμακας). Μάλιστα από αυτά τα έσοδα θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να επενδύσουν σε ιδιωτικό εξοπλισμό. Αν μείνουν απ' έξω, κατόπιν δικής τους επιλογής, δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να φωνάζουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει στους φοιτητές φτηνές γραμμές και τους παίρνει πελάτες. Έχουν την ευκαιρία τώρα να κερδίσουν από την όλη διαδικασία. Ας τα βρούνε.

Διαστρέβλωση θα υπήρχε αν δεν δινόταν το ουσιαστικό δικαίωμα συμμετοχής των ISP στο φοιτητικό ADSL. Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο να στηρίξει μόνο του την όλη προσπάθεια, αλλά δεν το κάνει ακόμα για να διατηρηθούν οι ισορροπίες με τους ISP. Όταν αποφασίσουν εκείνοι τι θέλουν και εφόσον υπάρχει η πολιτική βούληση (η οποία φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει) θα γίνουν σημαντικές και γρήγορες κινήσεις.

----------


## frap

> Προφανώς αποτελεί δική μου υπόθεση το σημείο (2). Ακόμα και οι κυβερνητικές εξαγγελίες είναι αβέβαιες. Πιστεύω (δική μου υπόθεση πάλι) ότι οι δεν μπορεί να σταθεί η αγορά με ADSL γραμμή 512/128 για τους φοιτητές με 5 ευρώ/μήνα, και 7πλάσια τιμή για τους άλλους (35 ευρώ + Φ.Π.Α.). Ήδη εσύ (Popmaniac) άρχισες να παραπονιέσαι. Σκέψου τι θα κάνουν όλοι όταν δούνε να εφαρμόζεται και να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


Η αγορά δεν θα σταθεί για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι με τέτοια διαφορά τιμής υπάρχει ισχυρό κίνητρο να "φοιτητοποιηθούν" όλοι... Και τότε το κέρδος ανά πελάτη θα πέσει περισσότερο από το να...

... ρίξουν τις τιμές κάπως και για τους υπόλοιπους: λιγότεροι θα μπουν στον πειρασμό, αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα κοστίζει λίγο. 

Έτσι θα ανοίξει η αγορά και όλοι θα έχουν περισσότερα κέρδη, γιατί θα δίνουν μεν φτηνά, θα έχουν δε πολλαπλάσιο κόσμο να πληρώνει.

-Κ.

----------


## Invisible

*
Είμαι από αυτούς που μίλαγαν για ένταξη της πρόσβασης στο Ίντερνετ στο πλαίσιο της δωρεάν παιδείας όταν ακόμη ήμασταν όλοι (φοιτητές και μη) με 56αρια μόντεμ και πληρώναμε λογαριασμούς στον ΟΤΕ των 60-120 χιλιάδων δραχμών.

Το ενθαρρυντικό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι (επιτέλους) υπάρχει εκφρασμένη η πολιτική βούληση ωστόσο δεν θα πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει ότι η Ελληνική υποδομή είναι ακόμη ανεπαρκής (το μεν πνεύμα πρόθυμο, η δε σάρκα ασθενής).

Ας ήμαστε ρεαλιστές.
Θα είναι κάτι θετικό αν γίνει στην αρχή(ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινού… ) υπό καθεστώς ογκοχρέωσης της τάξης των 7-8 GB/μήνα κάτω όμως από τους ιδιωτικούς ISP με συνολικό κόστος γύρω στα 20-25 Ε/ μήνα για γραμμή 512/128.
Για φοιτητική χρήση είναι επαρκές, για τον πρώτο χρόνο τουλάχιστον.

Οι απότομες αλλαγές(ακόμη και όταν είναι προς το καλύτερο) συνήθως έχουν δυσάρεστες παρενέργειες και καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται όσο θελκτική και αν φαντάζει η τελική κατάσταση.

Από την άλλη, οι επιχειρηματίες δεν έχουν λόγους να παραπονιούνται διότι στους φοιτητές έχει μεγαλύτερο συμφέρον η κοινωνία να επενδύει.
Αφορά και τους ίδιους άλλωστε έμμεσα μέσω του βιοτικού επιπέδου και άμεσα μέσω των παιδιών τους.

Αν θέλουν να παραπονεθούν για το κόστος ας το κάνουν αφήνοντας εκτός της σύνδεση με τις ευνοϊκές παροχές των φοιτητών.
Αυτό το μέτρο δεν τους επηρεάζει σε κάτι αρνητικά. Όσα πλήρωναν, θα πληρώνουν και μετά την εφαρμογή του μέτρου.
Άλλωστε, το κόστος προκύπτει από συρρίκνωση των κερδών του ΟΤΕ και των ISP για τις συγκεκριμένες συνδέσεις και όχι από αύξηση τιμών.
Ακόμη και το μέτρο αυτό να μην εφαρμόζονταν δεν υπάρχει καμία ένδειξη ότι θα υπήρχε αξιόλογη καθοδική τάση στις τιμές. Αντιθέτως τώρα που πάει να εφαρμοστεί υπάρχουν πολλές ενδείξεις ότι θα συμπαρασύρει προς τα κάτω τις τιμές γενικότερα. 

Σε τελική ανάλυση, δεν είναι υγείες το φαινόμενο που παρουσιάζεται συχνά στην χώρα μας, να δυσανασχετεί όποιος διαπιστώνει ότι ο γείτονας του ευνοείται σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από αυτόν. Το γνωστό «γιατί αυτός και όχι εγώ;».



*

----------


## Lord_British

Παντως ολοι εμεις που τοσο βριζουμε τον ΟΤΕ και τις ελεινες υπηρεσιες που προσφερει καλο θα ηταν να καταλαβουμε οτι και οι ISPs δεν πανε πισω.Εχουν σχηματησει ενα trust και οι μεγαλυτεροι απο αυτους εχουν σταθερα ΠΟΛΥ υψηλες τιμες.Αν ηθελαν να μειωθουν οι τιμες μπορουσαν να πιεσουν τον ΟΤΕ να το κανει.Θα μπορουσαν πχ να πουν οτι εμεις δινουμε συνδεσεις 1mbit με 20 ευρω ακομα και αν ο ΟΤΕ εχει παγιο 20 ευρω για 384 γραμμη.Ετσι ολο το βαρος θα επεφτε στον ΟΤΕ ο οποιος θα αναγκαζοταν να μειωσει τα παγια των γραμμων αργα ή γρηγορα.Αντιθετα ομως αυτοι ξερετε τι εκαναν;Εβγαλαν πακετα 256,μεχρι και 128 αν ειναι ποτε δυνατον.Τωρα που ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι θα δωσει DSL με 5 ευρω παγιο λενε οτι πρεπει να μπει ογκοχρεωση για να μειωσουν τις τιμες ωστε να μην κανιβαλιστει δηθεν η αγορα.Τριχες!!!

Μακαρι να προχωρησει γρηγορα το θεμα μεσω ΕΔΕΤ και να παρουν το πουλο.Και κατι ακομα.Στον ΟΤΕ ειναι τοσο ασχετοι που εχουν τοσα μηχανηματα και επειδη ειτε δεν ξερουν ειτε δεν μπορουν να τα χρησιμοποιησουν ειναι στο 5-10% της θεωρητικης τους αποδοσης.Οι ISPs δεν εχουν καν την υποδομη για παραπανω πραγματα και κρυβονται πισω απο τους ερασιτεχνισμους του ΟΤΕ.

Φιλικα

----------


## ipo

*Ογκοχρέωση και χρονοχρέωση δεν πρέπει να μπουν.* Διαφορετικά αχρηστεύεται ο όρος ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. Αν μπει ογκοχρέωση θα μιλάμε μόνο για περιορισμένο φοιτητικό World Wide Web.

Είναι γνωστό ότι η εξέλιξη στην αγορά ξεκινάει από τις επιχειρήσεις, αλλά επιταχύνεται κυριώς από την αποδοχή των καταναλωτών. Αν κάτι δεν τύχει ευρείας αποδοχής, παραμένει ακριβό ή εγκαταλείπεται. Πώς θα περάσουμε στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, την απομακρυσμένη μάθηση, την διαδικτυακή ψυχαγωγία, τη μετάδοση video (επικοινωνία, ιατρική, ψυχαγωγία κλπ) όταν οι καταναλωτές μετράνε με το σταγονόμετρο το μηνιαίο bandwidth;

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι κύριοι υπουργοί γνωρίζουν αυτά τα θέματα και ότι δεν θα παραπληροφορηθούν από τους ISP, που είναι απρόθυμοι να επενδύσουν σε εξοπλισμό και νέες υπηρεσίες, με αποτέλεσμα να μας έχουν τόσον καιρό σε στασιμότητα ώστε να βγάζουν λεφτά χωρίς την παραμικρή κίνηση. Αν χρειάζεται κάπου κυβερνητική πρωτοβουλία είναι εδώ. Όσοι ISP έχουν πρόβλημα, ας δουν τι κάνουν οι ISP του εξωτερικού και κερδίζουν χρήματα.

Δεν πρέπει να μπει όριο στο "φοιτητικό ADSL", αλλά και στο ADSL γενικότερα. Ευρυζωνικότητα και ογκοχρέωση ή χρονοχρέωση είναι ασυμβίβαστοι όροι. Οι ISP πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι αυτό είναι προς όφελός τους και να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι ευρυζωνικότητα είναι νέος τρόπος ζωής και όχι απλά "γρήγορο internet". Το διαδίκτυο είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι της ευρυζωνικότητας. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει επενδυτική βούληση, επομένως είναι καιρός να υπάρξει κυβερνητική αποφασιστικότητα.

Κατά την άποψή μου το "φοιτητικό ADSL" πρέπει να έχει τελική τιμή 30 ευρώ (πάγιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής + πάγιο γραμμής ADSL + πάγιο ADSL πρόσβασης + Φ.Π.Α.) και να αφορά flat rate 1024/256 Kbps με δυνατότητα αναπροσαρμογής της ταχύτητας με βάση τις εξελίξεις της εποχής. Είναι μία τρομερή ευκαιρία για να εξαφανιστεί η στασιμότητα που έχει το ελληνικό ADSL εδώ και χρόνια. Αν το πετύχει αυτό η κυβέρνηση, θα έχει κάνει το πρώτο σημαντικό βήμα στην αγορά των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.





> Οι ISPs δεν εχουν καν την υποδομη για παραπανω πραγματα και κρυβονται πισω απο τους ερασιτεχνισμους του ΟΤΕ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## kotsos84

> [b]
> ... και να αφορά flat rate 1024/256 Kbps...


Μηπως υπερβάλλουμε λιγάκι?Απο το τίποτα δηλαδή θα πάμε στο 1Μbit?Ας δωθεί μια καλή τιμη για την 384 και βλέπουμε.Μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.

----------


## ipo

> Μηπως υπερβάλλουμε λιγάκι?Απο το τίποτα δηλαδή θα πάμε στο 1Μbit?Ας δωθεί μια καλή τιμη για την 384 και βλέπουμε.Μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.


Με παρεξήγησες. Δεν είμαι άπληστος. Ανέφερα τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα δωθεί έναυσμα προόδου στην ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.

----------


## kotsos84

Sorry, λάθος μου..

----------


## Invisible

*
Δώσε 1 mb flat rate σύνδεση σε 10000 έφηβους με τις ορμόνες τους να κάνουν υπερορίες και σου εγγυούμαι ότι θα σου γονατίζουν στο άψε σβήσε ότι υποδομή δικτύου και αν έχεις 

Είμαι κατά της χρονοχρέωσης αλλά με βάση την υποδομή του δικτύου στην Ελλάδα η ογκοχρέωση εκ των πραγμάτων έρχεται φυσιολογικά. 8GB/μήνα δεν είναι λίγα και σε προδιαθέτουν να έχεις κριτική στάση στο ότι κατεβάζεις. 

‘Η μήπως νομίζεις ότι οι ISPs θα αναβαθμίσουν x10 το bandwidth τους σε μια νύχτα ; 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι καμιά φορά πρέπει να ζητάς 10 για να πάρεις 1 αλλά όταν συζητάμε στη βάση επιχειρημάτων δεν έχει νόημα νομίζω να έχουμε εξωπραγματικές αξιώσεις…
*





> *Ογκοχρέωση και χρονοχρέωση δεν πρέπει να μπουν.* Διαφορετικά αχρηστεύεται ο όρος ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. Αν μπει ογκοχρέωση θα μιλάμε μόνο για περιορισμένο φοιτητικό World Wide Web.
> 
> Είναι γνωστό ότι η εξέλιξη στην αγορά ξεκινάει από τις επιχειρήσεις, αλλά επιταχύνεται κυριώς από την αποδοχή των καταναλωτών. Αν κάτι δεν τύχει ευρείας αποδοχής, παραμένει ακριβό ή εγκαταλείπεται. Πώς θα περάσουμε στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, την απομακρυσμένη μάθηση, την διαδικτυακή ψυχαγωγία, τη μετάδοση video (επικοινωνία, ιατρική, ψυχαγωγία κλπ) όταν οι καταναλωτές μετράνε με το σταγονόμετρο το μηνιαίο bandwidth;
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι κύριοι υπουργοί γνωρίζουν αυτά τα θέματα και ότι δεν θα παραπληροφορηθούν από τους ISP, που είναι απρόθυμοι να επενδύσουν σε εξοπλισμό και νέες υπηρεσίες, με αποτέλεσμα να μας έχουν τόσον καιρό σε στασιμότητα ώστε να βγάζουν λεφτά χωρίς την παραμικρή κίνηση. Αν χρειάζεται κάπου κυβερνητική πρωτοβουλία είναι εδώ. Όσοι ISP έχουν πρόβλημα, ας δουν τι κάνουν οι ISP του εξωτερικού και κερδίζουν χρήματα.
> 
> Δεν πρέπει να μπει όριο στο "φοιτητικό ADSL", αλλά και στο ADSL γενικότερα. Ευρυζωνικότητα και ογκοχρέωση ή χρονοχρέωση είναι ασυμβίβαστοι όροι. Οι ISP πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι αυτό είναι προς όφελός τους και να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι ευρυζωνικότητα είναι νέος τρόπος ζωής και όχι απλά "γρήγορο internet". Το διαδίκτυο είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι της ευρυζωνικότητας. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει επενδυτική βούληση, επομένως είναι καιρός να υπάρξει κυβερνητική αποφασιστικότητα.
> 
> Κατά την άποψή μου το "φοιτητικό ADSL" πρέπει να έχει τελική τιμή 30 ευρώ (πάγιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής + πάγιο γραμμής ADSL + πάγιο ADSL πρόσβασης + Φ.Π.Α.) και να αφορά flat rate 1024/256 Kbps με δυνατότητα αναπροσαρμογής της ταχύτητας με βάση τις εξελίξεις της εποχής. Είναι μία τρομερή ευκαιρία για να εξαφανιστεί η στασιμότητα που έχει το ελληνικό ADSL εδώ και χρόνια. Αν το πετύχει αυτό η κυβέρνηση, θα έχει κάνει το πρώτο σημαντικό βήμα στην αγορά των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.
> ...

----------


## ipo

> *Είμαι κατά της χρονοχρέωσης αλλά με βάση την υποδομή του δικτύου στην Ελλάδα η ογκοχρέωση εκ των πραγμάτων έρχεται φυσιολογικά. 8GB/μήνα δεν είναι λίγα και σε προδιαθέτουν να έχεις κριτική στάση στο ότι κατεβάζεις.*


 Αντιλαμβάνεσαι το ADSL σαν γρήγορο internet. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. 8Gbyte/μήνα είναι ελάχιστα.





> * ‘Η μήπως νομίζεις ότι οι ISPs θα αναβαθμίσουν x10 το bandwidth τους σε μια νύχτα ;*


Τέτοιες δικαιολογίες δεν στέκουν. Οι ISP γνωρίζουν το γεγονός εδώ και μήνες. Απλά επαναπαύονται στο γεγονός ότι άτομα σαν εσένα πιστεύουν ότι δεν γίνονται τέτοιες αλλαγές μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα 6 μηνών, γι' αυτό και δεν επενδύουν σε bandwidth. "Δεν θα περάσει", σκέφτονται, "οπότε μας φτάνουν οι υπάρχουσες υποδομές". Γι' αυτό λέω, ότι τους χρειάζεται ένα ΕΔΕΤ να τους βάλει στη θέση τους μαζί με κυβερνητική πρωτοβουλία. Αυτή τη στιγμή που το συζητάμε είναι τέλη Μαΐου. Να δούμε τι θα έχουν κάνει μέχρι το φθινόπωρο για να υποστηρίξουν αυτή την κίνηση.

Άντε να ψηφιστεί και ο νόμος για τις ψηφιακές τηλεπικοινωνίες, μήπως και έρθει κανένας σοβαρός ISP από το εξωτερικό και αρχίσει τις σημαντικές επενδύσεις.

Μας έχει κουράσει ο ΟΤΕ με το μονοπώλειό του. Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτός, έχουμε και την επενδυτική ατολμία και υπερχρέωση των ISP.




> * Καταλαβαίνω ότι καμιά φορά πρέπει να ζητάς 10 για να πάρεις 1 αλλά όταν συζητάμε στη βάση επιχειρημάτων δεν έχει νόημα νομίζω να έχουμε εξωπραγματικές αξιώσεις…*


Αυτό μου άρεσε. Με συγχωρείς όμως, αλλά θα παραμείνω αισιόδοξος (έχω χρόνο μέχρι να γεράσω...), στα πλαίσια της λογικής που λέει ότι είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε όχι να πλησιάζουμε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μη μένουμε ακόμα πιο πίσω από την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.

----------


## Invisible

*
Όλοι θέλουν να πάρουν, κανείς δεν θέλει να δώσει.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν γίνονται τέτοιες αλλαγές σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και όχι το τι πιστεύω εγώ. 

ΥΓ: Παρεμπίπτοντος και εμένα μου αρέσουν τα γατάκια 
*

----------


## ermis333

Κάποιος με μια 512 αρα μπορί να κατεβάσει ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ γύρω στα 80Gb το μήνα οπότε τα 5 GB όριο είναι για τον Λούτσο....Με 20-30GB το μήνα....άντε να το δεχτούμε.....


Αλλά το βασικό είναι το εξής οι ISP ΕΧΟΥΝ δεχτεί μια μείωση τις τάξεως του 50%, ΄δηλαδή μα συνολική μηνιαία τιμή για 512 ISP+OTE+ΦΠΑ γύρω στα 29€ τελική. Αυτό που δεν δέχονται και ζητούν ογκοχρέωση είναι το να ρίξουν την τιμή όσο και ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή στα 5€ το μήνα......πλάκα στην πλάκα με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές του ΟΤΕ για τη διασύνδεση με τα BBRAS του κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο.

Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ την ΕΔΕΤ από οποιαδήποτε ISP,

Πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο εδώ http://www.edet.gr/index.php?op=modl...50&language=el

Οι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν ήδη στο εξωτερικό με 5Gbps τι να λέμε τώρα και έρχονται τα 10άρια σύντομα!!!!

----------


## chatasos

Έτσι από περιέργεια...μερικές ερωτήσεις:

Φοιτητές ποιοι θεωρούνται? ΑΕΙ? ΤΕΙ? ΙΕΚ? ΤΕΕ? κ.ο.κ.
Οι μακροχρόνιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τέτοια πρόσβαση και αν ναι θα υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στα χρόνια φοίτησης?
Πως θα γίνεται η πιστοποίηση της φοιτητικής ιδιότητας προς τον ΟΤΕ?
Αν τελικά δώσει το ΕΔΕΤ internet στους φοιτητές, θα επιτρέψει την πλήρη αξιοποίηση του δικού του διαθέσιμου bandwdith εφαρμόζοντας κάποιο "ιδανικό" contention ratio?

----------


## ermis333

> Φοιτητές ποιοι θεωρούνται? ΑΕΙ? ΤΕΙ? ΙΕΚ? ΤΕΕ? κ.ο.κ.


AEI-TEI




> Οι μακροχρόνιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τέτοια πρόσβαση και αν ναι θα υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στα χρόνια φοίτησης?


Μέχρι και 1 χρόνο ποιο πάνω από τα κανονικά χρόνια που έχει η σχολή.





> Πως θα γίνεται η πιστοποίηση της φοιτητικής ιδιότητας προς τον ΟΤΕ?


Με μια απλή βεβαίωση σπουδών λογικά....αλλά κάτδε πρώτα να γίνουην όλα τ' άλλα και μετά βλέπουμε.




> Αν τελικά δώσει το ΕΔΕΤ internet στους φοιτητές, θα επιτρέψει την πλήρη αξιοποίηση του δικού του διαθέσιμου bandwdith εφαρμόζοντας κάποιο "ιδανικό" contention ratio?


Λογικά έτσι θα γίνει αν γίνει....

----------


## loser

> Φοιτητές ποιοι θεωρούνται? ΑΕΙ? ΤΕΙ? ΙΕΚ? ΤΕΕ? κ.ο.κ.


λογικά σε πρώτη φάση μιλάμε για φοιτητές ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ



> Οι μακροχρόνιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τέτοια πρόσβαση και αν ναι θα υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στα χρόνια φοίτησης?


γιατί όχι, εφόσον το σύστημα τους δίνει την δυνατότητα να είναι 35 χρονών και να χρωστάνε ακόμα τα μαθήματα του πρώτου έτους



> Πως θα γίνεται η πιστοποίηση της φοιτητικής ιδιότητας προς τον ΟΤΕ?


βεβαίωση φοιτητικής ιδιότητας από τις γραμματείες (έτσι γίνεται και για την εφορία)



> Αν τελικά δώσει το ΕΔΕΤ internet στους φοιτητές, θα επιτρέψει την πλήρη αξιοποίηση του δικού του διαθέσιμου bandwdith εφαρμόζοντας κάποιο "ιδανικό" contention ratio?


το θεωρώ απλά αδύνατο να γίνει αυτό, είναι απλά ένα μέτρο πίεσης της κυβέρνησης προς τους ISP

----------


## ipo

loser, μπορείς να υποθέτεις ό,τι θέλεις, αλλά είναι καλύτερα να μιλάμε με στοιχεία που ξέρουμε ή τουλάχιστον να λέμε ότι εκφράζουμε προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις.

Όσα είπε ο Ερμής είναι σωστά και αποτελούν τις τρέχουσες σκέψεις των ιθύνοντων.

Σχετικά με την πιστοποίηση: Ίσως σταλούν απευθείας από τις γραμματείες των σχολών οι "ενεργοί" (ν + 1 έτη σπουδών) φοιτητές-σπουδαστές πρώτου πτυχίου, προς τον ISP που θα αναλάβει να κάνει το authentication (θα υπάρχει αυτός ακόμα κι αν δωθεί πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ).

Κι εγώ προτιμώ να δοθεί πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ, διότι το ΕΔΕΤ εξελίσσεται συνεχώς με βάση τις τρέχουσες απαιτήσεις, ενώ οι ελληνικοί ISP παραμένουν στάσιμοι, πανάκριβοι και οπισθοδρομικοί. Αυτό εγκυμονεί τον κίνδυνο, να δώσουν μεν φτηνό ADSL τώρα, αλλά να μείνουν στις 512/128 για 3 χρόνια, ενώ τότε η αγορά θα τρέχει με ADSL2+.

Κοίταζα τις τιμές της Tellas για πρόσβαση 512/128: 40 ευρώ + Φ.Π.Α.. Δεν το είχε 35 + Φ.Π.Α. πριν από λίγους μήνες; Το ακρίβυνε όπως και η Teledome ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Ducklord

Φυσικά, προσωπικά διαφωνώ με το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο. Σπούδασα γραφίστας, με προεκτάσεις επεξεργασίας εικόνας / DTP, στην ΑΚΤΟ. Πλήρωσα τα μαλλιοκέφαλά μου για να σπουδάσω κάτι που ζητούν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ζητούν στον δημόσιο τομέα, μα ΔΕΝ αναγνωρίζεται από το δημόσιο, ΔΕΝ έχει απαλλαγές, ΔΕΝ έχει πλεονεκτήματα, επειδή ήταν κάτι που μου άρεσε. Και το πλήρωσα. Και ζω στη μοναδική χώρα στην Ευρώπη όπου το πτυχίο μου ΔΕΝ αναγνωρίζεται. Και πληρώνω γύρω στα €70 το μήνα για μία 384 που λειτουργεί σαν 256...

Γιατί, είπαμε, να ενδιαφερθώ για τον κάθε χαραμοφάη που πέρασε σε μια σχολή "διότι δεν είχε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνει" και τρώει εκεί μέσα τα φράγκα των γονιών του; Γιατί να πληρώνω εγώ από τη φορολογία μου ώστε τρείς κολητοί μου, ηλικίας 28-30 ετών, που ως τώρα τη βγάζουν με... χαρτζιλίκι από τη μαμά και το μπαμπά (μόλις πήγαν φαντάροι) να έχουν σχεδόν τσάμπα γρήγορη σύνδεση, όταν εγώ λυώνω να δουλεύω από 8 μέχρι και 20 ώρες κάθε μέρα για να βγάλω κάτι παραπάνω από το βασικό μισθό και να πληρώσω αυτή την "πολυτέλεια";

Τυχαίνει τη γρήγορη σύνδεση να τη χρειάζομαι για τη δουλειά μου. Εδώ και χρόνια. Αν μπουκάρει όλο το φοιτηταριό μέσα, θα βρεθώ να πρέπει να πληρώνω το 1/4 του μισθού μου για μία ακόμη γρηγορότερη σύνδεση, ώστε εγώ να μπορώ να συνεχίσω να εργάζομαι και ο άλλος "να μάθει". Ε, όχι ρε παιδιά, δεν πάει έτσι. Πρώτα παρέχεις σωστές υπηρεσίες σε αυτούς που σε πληρώνουν και μετά βοηθάς και τους υπόλοιπους. Διότι είναι απλό: δεν "με παίρνει" να σκάσω περισσότερα. Δεν "με παίρνει" να έχω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες (που αν γίνει αυτό, θα έχω). Έτσι, το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα διακόψω τη σύνδεση. Και εγώ, και άλλοι. Από που θα βγάλει μετά το "τσάμπα" των φοιτητών ο ΟΤΕς;

Και λέτε πως "δεν θα είναι και ADSL αν έχει ογκοχρέωση"... Μα δεν το χρειάζονται για να κατεβάζουν παιχνίδια, ταινίες, MP3s κ.λπ... Για *έρευνα* δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούν; Πόσα καταραμένα γκίγκα χρειάζεται μία πτυχιακή;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## gatoulas

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!! Απόλυτα σωστός!

----------


## WAntilles

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Πάπια, απόλυτα, παρά το γεγονός ότι η αδερφή μου είναι φοιτήτρια και θα με επωφελούσε και μένα μία τέτοια ρύθμιση.

Το είχα πει και παλιότερα:

*Καμμία μείωση τιμών στα πάγια, μέχρι να παίρνουμε αυτά που πληρώνουμε και να υπάρχει και ΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ επιπλέον bandwidth για πολλούς νέους χρήστες.*

----------


## ipo

Φίλε Παπιάρχοντα, επίτρεψέ μου μερικά καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια πάνω στους προβληματισμούς σου.

Καταρχάς, δεν πιστεύω ότι τίθεται θέμα οι εργαζόμενοι να πληρώνουν το φοιτητικό ADSL. Το κόστος της γραμμής ADSL δεν είναι (κατά την άποψή μου, μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε αν θέλεις) μεγαλύτερο από τα 5 ευρώ/μήνα που θα το δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στους φοιτητές. Τα 20 και 35 ευρώ που ζητάει για τις γραμμές 384, 512 μόνο κοστοστρεφή δεν είναι. Έχει μονοπώλειο και το εκμεταλλεύεται. Απλώς γυρνάει τις τιμές κοντά (και όχι ακριβώς) στο κόστος προκειμένου να αποκτήσει πολλού πελάτες-φοιτητές, τώρα που του δίνεται η "ευκαιρία" (ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για κυβερνητική πίεση). Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τους ISP οι οποίοι διατηρούν τις υψηλές τιμές στους κανονικούς πελάτες μέσα από εσωτερικές συνεννοήσεις, γιατί δεν υπάρχει αρκετή πίεση από τους πολίτες (μας έχουν κάνει να πιστέψουμε ότι το ADSL είναι πολυτέλεια).

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους πιστεύω ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα επιδότησης ή μεταφοράς του κόστους στους υπόλοιπους πολίτες. Απλά μία μερίδα ανθρώπων τυγχάνει βοήθειας από την κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να επιβαρύνει τις υπόλοιπες.

Επίσης το μέτρο δεν θα αφορά αιώνιους φοιτητές. Προφανώς δεν διάβασες αυτά που είπα παραπάνω ότι αφορά μόνο φοιτητές-σπουδαστές πρώτου πτυχίου που βρίσκονται μέχρι και ένα έτος παραπάνω από τα τυπικά έτη φοίτησης.

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που ακόμα κι εσύ δεν βλέπεις ότι όσο πιο αποφασιστική είναι αυτή η κίνηση, τόσο περισσότερο θα ευνοηθεί η εγχώρια αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών. Αντί να βλέπεις ότι θα ωφεληθείς από την όλη υπόθεση, πιστεύεις ότι "θα πληρώσεις τη νύφη".

Μία διπλωματική δεν χρειάζεται άπειρα Gbyte/μήνα πράγματι. Το μέλλον της Ελλάδας είναι οι νέοι. Και όσο περισσότερο μάθουν να αξιοποιούν τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, τόσο περισσότερο θα ωφεληθεί ο τόπος. Αν τους βάλουν περιορισμό στο bandwidth, θα δουν και αυτοί το ADSL απλά σαν δυνατότητα γρήγορου surfαρίσματος και always-on. Δεν είναι όμως μόνο έτσι. Προσπαθείστε να δείτε λίγο μπροστά.

Αν βρεθεί με ευρυζωνικές δυνατότητες ένα τόσο ενεργό κοινό, όπως οι φοιτητές, δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι θα δούμε αλματώδη ανάπτυξη στις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες της χώρας, οι οποίες αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτες;

Δεν θα σχολιάσω τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές που έκανες για την επαγγελματική κατάρτισή σου, για να μη βγούμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σας αν υπήρχε μέχρι τώρα μέριμνα για τους φοιτητές σε όλους τους τομείς της καθημερινής ζωής. Π.χ. σίτιση, στέγαση, βιβλία, που είναι βασικά και όχι πολυτέλειες. Με την λογική της προκατάληψης "αυτός είναι φοιτητής, κ@@@βαράει όλη μέρα μωρέ" βγαίνουν τα συμπεράσματα σας. Όταν δίνεις ΧΧΧ Ευρώ για ενοίκιο, ΧΧΧ ευρώ για φαγητό, ΧΧ Ευρώ για μετακινήσεις, ΧΧΧ Ευρώ για συγγράματα-φωτοτυπίες, το ιντερνετ το βλέπεις με τα κυάλια.
Αν υπήρχαν οι υποδομές πχ για δωρεάν στέγαση-σίτιση όλων των φοιτητών, θα δεχόμουν να πληρώνεται το ιντερνετ σαν πολυτέλεια. Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν γίνεται, θεωρώ ότι είναι μια κίνηση αναγκαία η μείωση τιμών για τους φοιτητές. Δεν είμαστε στην εποχή του ARPAnet, το ίντερνετ είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας.

BTW, οι τιμές πρέπει να μειωθούν ούτως ή άλλως για όλους. Το έχω ξαναπει άλλωστε, μείωση τιμών σημαίνει είσοδος νέων χρηστών "ελαφριάς χρήσης", οπότε συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα: Πρώτον, γίνεται αναγκαστική αναβάθμιση για να καλυφθεί η ζήτηση, και δεύτερον, οι συνθήκες πλήρωσης του bandwidth προσεγγίζουν τις ιδεατές, αφού δεν κατεβάζουν όλοι συνεχώς και ασυστόλως.

----------


## WAntilles

Φίλε ipo, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι οποιαδήποτε μείωση παγίων, σε οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική ομάδα, προτού πληρείται η παρακάτω θεμελιώδης προϋπόθεση:




> *...μέχρι να παίρνουμε αυτά που πληρώνουμε και να υπάρχει και ΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ επιπλέον bandwidth για πολλούς νέους χρήστες.*


θα έχει ως μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα να "φισκάρουν" από άποψη εξυπηρέτησης-ποιότητας όλες οι κλάσεις συνδέσεων; Καλά για 384 δεν συζητάμε, είναι ήδη φίσκα.

Θα φισκάρει και η 512.

Πολύ σωστά λέει ο Παπιάρχοντας.

Δηλαδή όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που το χρειάζονται το aDSL για ποικίλους λόγους, και ΔΕΝ είναι Ωνάσηδες, θα αναγκαστούν να ξηλώνονται για 1000άρες;

*@ ΜακΓιώργο*

Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες για τους φοιτητές γενικότερα, στην 1η σου παράγραφο.

Αλλά διαφωνώ πλήρως με την 2η:




> BTW, οι τιμές πρέπει να μειωθούν ούτως ή άλλως για όλους. Το έχω ξαναπει άλλωστε, μείωση τιμών σημαίνει είσοδος νέων χρηστών "ελαφριάς χρήσης", οπότε συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα: Πρώτον, γίνεται αναγκαστική αναβάθμιση για να καλυφθεί η ζήτηση, και δεύτερον, οι συνθήκες πλήρωσης του bandwidth προσεγγίζουν τις ιδεατές, αφού δεν κατεβάζουν όλοι συνεχώς και ασυστόλως.


Μείωση τιμών θα σημάνει είσοδο ΒΑΡΕΩΝ χρηστών. Και θα είναι μιλλιούννια.

Η ανύπαρκτη ποιότητα παρεχόμενων υπηεσιών που έχουμε σήμερα, κυριολεκτικά θα ΚΑΤΑΒΑΡΑΘΡΩΘΕΙ.

----------


## ipo

> Καμμία μείωση τιμών στα πάγια, μέχρι να παίρνουμε αυτά που πληρώνουμε και να υπάρχει και ΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ επιπλέον bandwidth για πολλούς νέους χρήστες.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Το ότι οι ISP και ο ΟΤΕ έχουν χαμηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει κάτι σημαντικό, όπως το ADSL, να παραμένει πολυτέλεια. Διότι με τις τιμές που έχει τώρα, είναι πολυτέλεια.

Είναι σαν να λέμε (χοντρό παράδειγμα), ότι το καλοκαίρι που έχουμε ανεπαρκή ισχύ στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, να αυξάνονται τα τιμολογία, ώστε όσοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώνουν τη ΔΕΗ, να έχουν αδιάλειπτη παροχή τάσης.

Πριν από 70 χρόνια, αν έλεγες σε κάποιον ότι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα αποτελεί κοινωνικό αγαθό, θα γελούσε. Τώρα όμως το θεωρούμε όλοι σαν τέτοιο. Το ίδιο θα κάνει τώρα κάποιος (στην Ελλάδα) αν του πεις οτι το bandwidth είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό. Για πες το όμως και στη Σουηδία αυτό ή την Ιαπωνία, τις οποίες όχι απλά δεν φτάνουμε, αλλά μας αφήνουν όλο και πίσω στις εξελίξεις της σύγχρονης αγοράς.

Καλή η άποψη "λίγα και καλά", αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι αν δεν αυξηθεί το καταναλωτικό κοινό, θα συνεχίσει η σημερινή επενδυτική ατολμία από τους παρόχους δεδομένων.

----------


## Nik0s

Και για να βοηθήσω λίγο τον ipo:

Σε προϊόντα όπως η πρόσβαση ADSL, όπου η νέα τεχνολογία είναι οικονομικότερη και ποιοτικότερη από την προηγούμενη η ζήτηση έρχετα μέσα από την ανάπτυξη, και όχι το αντίθετο.

Δημιουργούμε υποδομές και τις διαδίδουμε στο κοινό ώστε αυτό να δει τα ωφέλη και τα πλεονεκτήματα και να αποζητήσει τη νέα τεχνολογία.Η ζήτηση θα ρίξει το κόστος και θα τονώσει τον ανταγωνισμό. Και δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη προσέγγιση από τους φοιτητές σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο target group. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο φοιτητής δεν έχει εισόδημα, και επιβαρύνει τον κηδεμόνα του. Στην ουσία αυτό το μέτρο εξυπηρετεί τις οικογένειες που σπουδάζουν παιδιά, και όχι τους "χαραμοφάειδες που τους ταΐζει ο μπαμπάς τους". Άρα ενώ η διάχυση της τεχνολογίας γίνεται στην νέα γενιά, ταυτόχρονα επιδοτείται και ένα μέρος των πολιτών που έχει ανάγκη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η επιλογή έγινε σωστά.

Για τις εταιρίες και τους επαγγεμλατίες υπάρχει και το δικτυωθείτε που μόλις ξεκίνησε τον 2ο κύκλο του, και δίνει 40% επιδότηση μεταξύ άλλων και για συνδρομή ίντερνετ (περιλαμβάνει και το ADSL) έως και δύο χρόνια.

Και όπως πολύ σωστά τόνισε ο ipo το ίντερνετ πλέον είναι και πρέπει να αποτελεί κοινωνικό αγαθό. Ο φοιτητής δεν το χρειάζεται μόνο για "έρευνα" ή "για να μάθει", το χρειάζεται για οτιδήποτε θέλει να κάνει, όπως και εγώ και εσύ. Δεν είναι σωστό να διακρίνουμε μεταξύ των χρηστών ανάλογα με τη σοβαρότητα της συσχέτισης της χρήσης με το εισόδημά τους. Το ίντερνετ πρέπει να διαθωθεί, και αυτό δεν θα γίνει μέσα από περιορισμούς.

Όσον αφορά τη γενική μείωση των τιμών, αυτή θα φέρει φυσιολογικούς και όχι βαρύς χρήστες και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να γίνει το αντίθετο. Ένας κατώτατος χρήστης ίντερνετ πληρώνει αυτή τη στιγμή 15€ περίπου για τον ISP  και 10€ περίπου το μήνα σε μονάδες. Εάν η φθηνότερη ADSL κοστίζει 25-30 Ευρώ *και η υπήρεσία είναι διεδωμένη* ο μέσος χρήστης θα μεταφερθεί εκεί. Σε πληροφορώ ότι γνωρίζω ακόμα τουλάχιστον δύο γραφεία εδώ στην Ξάνθη, το ένα με 10 Η/Υ που έχει ISDN 128 με router που κάνει dial on deman και πληρώνουν 200-300€ το δίμηνο σε μονάδες ίντερνετ μόνο για να βλέπουν σελίδες. Βρέθηκα τυχαία εκεί και τους πληροφόρησα για το ADSL αλλά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε σοβαρά γιατί ο υπέθυνος έλλειπε...

ΥΓ Προσωπικά βρήκα το παράδειγμα της ΔΕΗ πολύ εύστοχο.

----------


## ipo

> Η ανύπαρκτη ποιότητα παρεχόμενων υπηεσιών που έχουμε σήμερα, κυριολεκτικά θα ΚΑΤΑΒΑΡΑΘΡΩΘΕΙ.


Επειδή πιστεύεις ότι θα χάσεις την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που έχεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα βάζεις με τα νέα μέτρα που θα προάγουν την κοινωνική και εμπορική ζωή μεσοπρόθεσμα. Οι διεκδικήσεις σου πρέπει να στραφούν προς εκείνον που παρέχει τη χαμηλή ποιότητα, δηλαδή τον ΟΤΕ.

Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να βλέπουμε λίγο μπροστά, παρά να σκεφτόμαστε τις άμεσες συνέπειες. Εκεί έγκειται και η διαφορά μεταξύ κοινωνικής και ωφελιμιστικής συνείδησης.

Φιλικά,
ipo.

----------


## WAntilles

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Το ότι οι ISP και ο ΟΤΕ έχουν χαμηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει κάτι σημαντικό, όπως το ADSL, να παραμένει πολυτέλεια. Διότι με τις τιμές που έχει τώρα, είναι πολυτέλεια.


Εδώ κάνεις το μέγα λάθος.

Είναι πολυτέλεια - ναι - όπως το λες - ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ γιατί είναι ακριβό. ΑΛΛΑ γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ.

Δηλαδή σκέφτεται κάποιος γιατί να βάλω αφού όλοι εκεί στο adslgr βρίζουν και με το δίκιο τους συνεχώς τον ΟΤΕ για τις απαράδεκτες υπηρεσίες που παρέχει;

----------


## ipo

> Εδώ κάνεις το μέγα λάθος.
> 
> Είναι πολυτέλεια - ναι - όπως το λες - ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ γιατί είναι ακριβό. ΑΛΛΑ γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ.
> 
> Δηλαδή σκέφτεται κάποιος γιατί να βάλω αφού όλοι εκεί στο adslgr βρίζουν και με το δίκιο τους συνεχώς τον ΟΤΕ για τις απαράδεκτες υπηρεσίες που παρέχει;


Άποψή σου.

Προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετικά, ως προς τη νοοτροπία, δείγματα ανθρώπων.

Οι δικοί μου γνωστοί δεν βάζουν ADSL εξαιτίας του κόστους και όχι εξαιτίας της χαμηλής ποιότητας.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι τα δείγματα που έχουμε ως πολίτες είναι πολύ μικρά για να βγάζουμε γενικά συμπεράσματα. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι ότι τα συμπεράσματα στα οποία καταλήγεις δεν είναι απόλυτα.

Πιστεύω ότι το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Το αν έχω δίκιο θα το δείξει η έκταση της αποδοχής που θα έχει το "φοιτητικό ADSL" αν όντως πέσει στα 20 ευρώ/μήνα το πολύ, χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ως τότε ό,τι λέμε, θα είναι απλά προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις, γι' αυτό καλό είναι να μην έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι "ξέρουμε την αλήθεια".

Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα τα λέμε. Υπομονή.

----------


## WAntilles

> Άποψή σου.
> 
> Προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετικά, ως προς τη νοοτροπία, δείγματα ανθρώπων.
> 
> Οι δικοί μου γνωστοί δεν βάζουν ADSL εξαιτίας του κόστους και όχι εξαιτίας της χαμηλής ποιότητας.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι τα δείγματα που έχουμε ως πολίτες είναι πολύ μικρά για να βγάζουμε γενικά συμπεράσματα. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι ότι τα συμπεράσματα στα οποία καταλήγεις δεν είναι απόλυτα.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Το αν έχω δίκιο θα το δείξει η έκταση της αποδοχής που θα έχει το "φοιτητικό ADSL" αν όντως πέσει στα 20 ευρώ/μήνα το πολύ, χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ως τότε ό,τι λέμε, θα είναι απλά προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις, γι' αυτό καλό είναι να μην έχουμε την εντύπωση ότι "ξέρουμε την αλήθεια".
> ...


Μα και πάλι δεν κατάλαβες τί είπα.

Το ότι "οι δικοί μου γνωστοί δεν βάζουν ADSL εξαιτίας του κόστους" αυτομάτως σημαίνει ότι *θα το βάλουν κυρίως για το χαβαλέ τους και ΟΧΙ για επαγγελματικούς λόγους*. Διότι *όποιος το χρειάζεται για επαγγελματικούς λόγους - ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ δηλαδή ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ για την πλάκα του - θα το βάλει και με το σημερινό κόστος*.

*Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε φθηνό και ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ internet στους φοιτητές. Σαφώς και πρέπει.

Αλλά ΟΧΙ με την παρούσα κατάσταση που κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει ΕΙΣ ΒΑΡΟΣ αυτών που το χρειάζονται ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ τους.*

*Εν κατακλείδι, όλοι αυτοί που λες ότι θα βάλουν DSL μόλις φθηνήνει - ναι θα βάλουν - ΑΛΛΑ όχι επειδή "ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ" γι' αυτό - ΑΛΛΑ απλά επειδή φθήνηνε.*

Δηλαδή, με το σκεπτικό, "έλα μωρέ αφού φθήνηνε και είναι π.χ. συνολικά μέ το ΦΠΑ η 1024 €10 το μήνα τελική, δεν βάζουμε να το εκμεταλλευτούμε";

Και θα τις ξεσκίσουν όλοι αυτοί με p2p, και οι άλλοι που ΤΗΝ χρειάζονται ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, θα πάρουν το 3ο το μακρύτερο.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Είναι πολυτέλεια - ναι - όπως το λες - ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ γιατί είναι ακριβό. ΑΛΛΑ γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟ.


Μα, εδώ είναι το λάθος της σκέψης σου WAn. Είναι μη-ποιοτικό, γιατί είναι ακριβό. Γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν οι χρήστες οι "βαριοί", που το dial-up στην περίπτωσή τους είναι κλάσεις ακριβότερο. Αν ήταν φτηνότερο σε βαθμό που να υπήρχε κίνητρο να βάλει DSL και η θεία που μιλάει με το ανιψούδι της στο εξωτερικό, η χαζογκόμενα που μιλάει στο IRC, ο τυπάς που παίζει σκάκι στο chess.net, δλδ άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν το ιντερνετ για εφαρμογές που δεν θέλουν φουλ bandwidth usage, θα εκπληρώνονταν οι προϋποθέσεις σωστής λειτουργίας του DSL, τις οποίες επικαλείται και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ άλλωστε.

Η ογκοχρέωση πουλάει, γιατί οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες υπάρχουν. Παραμένει όμως ακριβό είδος το DSL, και όσο δεν είναι προσιτό από τους πολλούς, θα είναι και μη-ποιοτικό.

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Η κουβέντα είναι   :Offtopic:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ducklord

Παίδες, καταλαβαίνετε τι λέτε;
Το ξεκαθάρισα: ένας φοιτητής =ΔΕΝ= χρειάζεται άπειρα GB το μήνα για τις σπουδές του. Χρειάζεται όσα χρειάζεται για έρευνα και μόνο.

MacGiorgos, γιατί θα έπρεπε να με ενδιαφέρει "το κόστος ζωής των φοιτητών" όταν τα ίδια πέρασα και εγώ, πληρώνοντας επιπλέον για να σπουδάσω κάτι που στη χώρα μας διδασκόταν μόνο α) εν μέρη σε ΤΕΙ και β) κατά προσέγγιση στην Καλών Τεχνών; Και εξάλλου, όπως λες και εσύ, ας δοθούν πρώτα παροχές για φαγητό και στέγαση, που δεν θα έχουν άμεσο αντίκτυπο στη δική μου ζωή, και μετά βλέπουμε για το αν θα μοιραστώ το χιλιοπληρωμένο bandwidth μου με τον κάθε "φοιτητή".

Ipo: Η τραγική αλήθεια, που την ξέρεις, είναι πως έχουμε ένα Α bandwidth, που ήδη δεν επαρκεί για όσους το πληρώνουν. Και σκεφτόμαστε να προσθέσουμε και άτομα που ΔΕΝ θα το πληρώνουν; Λες να κάνει καμία αναβάθμιση ο ΟΤΕς; Σαν όλες τις ωραίες αναβαθμίσεις που έχει κάνει μέχρι σήμερα; Ή, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, θα βρεθούμε με τις μισές ταχύτητες για να μπορούν οι φοιτητές να "ολοκληρώσουν τις πτυχιακές τους", κατεβάζοντας με συνδέσεις 512 τα επεισόδια του Star Trek που είχαν χάσει; Όσο για το οτι "το μέλλον της χώρας είναι οι νέοι", άστο, πονάει. Εγώ, δηλαδή, στα 28 μου και με 6 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, με άπειρες ώρες εργασίας στο χώρο των υπολογιστών, "δεν παράγω" και "δεν είμαι `το μέλλον της χώρας`". Το "μέλλον της χώρας" είναι ο χαραμοφάης κολητός μου, 7 χρόνια φοιτητής, που δεν είχε περάσει σχεδόν κανένα μάθημα, αναγκάστηκε να πάει στρατό και τώρα το σκέφτεται να μείνει μόνιμος "γιατί που να τρέχει τώρα να διαβάζει"... Ε, ας δώσουμε σε αυτούς μια τσάμπα σύνδεση, δεν πειράζει, και ας στερηθούμε εμείς την ταχύτητα που πληρώνουμε για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας και να βοηθήσουμε στην περαιτέρω επέκταση των υπολογιστών στη χώρα μας... Εξάλλου, "το μέλλον της χώρας μας" δεν βρίσκεται σε ήδη υπάρχουσες και επεκτεινόμενες προσπάθειες στο χώρο των υπολογιστών, όοοοχι... Βρίσκεται σε χαραμοφάηδες σαν αυτόν που προανέφερα... Δεν λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν όπως θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουν τη σύνδεσή τους, μα γιατί να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας; Δες τι γίνεται στο εξωτερικό, με Πανεπιστήμια να πληρώνουν "γενική συνδρομή" για MP3.
Και, όχι, ΔΕΝ έχω πρόβλημα με όλα τα παραπάνω - με ξέρετε βρε σεις, και ξέρετε τις απόψεις μου. Έχω πρόβλημα, μονάχα, με το "δήθεν". Αφού ΔΕΝ έχουμε bandwidth, αφού ΔΕΝ έχουμε υποδομή, αφού ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ... Πού πάμε "ξυπόλητοι"; Από ΠΟΥ θα δόσουμε bandwidth στους φοιτητές; ΠΟΙΟΣ θα το πληρώσει;
Μάλλον ξέρω, όμως. Εγώ. Και εσύ. Και οι άλλοι. Από την τσέπη μας. Όπως και την Γιουροβίζιον μα και καθετί άλλο από το οποίο "μακροπρόθεσμα έχουμε να κερδίσουμε". Δυστυχώς, όμως, η ΔΕΗ δεν μπορεί "μακροπρόθεσμα να πάρει τα χρήματα του λογαριασμού". ΣΗΜΕΡΑ τα χρειάζεται. Όταν έχεις καβάτζα, επενδύεις. Όταν ΔΕΝ έχεις, προσπαθείς, απλά, να επιβιώσεις. Σε τί θέση βρισκόμαστε σήμερα;

Και για να ξεκαθαρίζουμε κάτι, και να καταλαβαίνετε και το σκεπτικό μου: χωρίς Internet, και τώρα πια ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ Internet, είμαι άνεργος. Πάπαλα. Τόσο απλά. Δεν "με παίρνει" για επενδύσεις, δεν "με παίρνει" για να βοηθήσω τους φοιτητές... Είναι απλό λοιπόν. Αν πέσουν οι ταχύτητες, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ να πληρώσω περισσότερα μα, ταυτόχρονα, θα είμαι άνεργος. Δεν είναι, λοιπόν, θέμα κακίας ή εγωϊσμού. Είναι θέμα "επιβίωσης"...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ipo

Με κάλυψε ο macgiorgosgr.

----------


## WAntilles

> Μα, εδώ είναι το λάθος της σκέψης σου WAn. Είναι μη-ποιοτικό, γιατί είναι ακριβό. Γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν οι χρήστες οι "βαριοί", που το dial-up στην περίπτωσή τους είναι κλάσεις ακριβότερο. Αν ήταν φτηνότερο σε βαθμό που να υπήρχε κίνητρο να βάλει DSL και η θεία που μιλάει με το ανιψούδι της στο εξωτερικό, η χαζογκόμενα που μιλάει στο IRC, ο τυπάς που παίζει σκάκι στο chess.net, δλδ άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν το ιντερνετ για εφαρμογές που δεν θέλουν φουλ bandwidth usage, θα εκπληρώνονταν οι προϋποθέσεις σωστής λειτουργίας του DSL, τις οποίες επικαλείται και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ άλλωστε.
> 
> Η ογκοχρέωση πουλάει, γιατί οι παραπάνω κατηγορίες υπάρχουν. Παραμένει όμως ακριβό είδος το DSL, και όσο δεν είναι προσιτό από τους πολλούς, θα είναι και μη-ποιοτικό.


ΜακΓιώργο μου φαίνεται ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τί κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια.

Έστω Ε το bandwidth που έχουμε και Χ αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε - που θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουμε για να έχουμε ποιοτική υπήρεσία.

Ισχύει ήδη από τώρα ότι:

Ε < Χ

Εάν προσθέσουμε και τους φοιτητές - έστω Φ τότε γίνεται:

Ε <<< (Χ + Φ)

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΕΙ η κατάσταση;




> Η τραγική αλήθεια, που την ξέρεις, είναι πως έχουμε ένα Α bandwidth, που ήδη δεν επαρκεί για όσους το πληρώνουν. Και σκεφτόμαστε να προσθέσουμε και άτομα που ΔΕΝ θα το πληρώνουν; Λες να κάνει καμία αναβάθμιση ο ΟΤΕς; Σαν όλες τις ωραίες αναβαθμίσεις που έχει κάνει μέχρι σήμερα; Ή, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, θα βρεθούμε με τις μισές ταχύτητες για να μπορούν οι φοιτητές να "ολοκληρώσουν τις πτυχιακές τους", κατεβάζοντας με συνδέσεις 512 τα επεισόδια του Star Trek που είχαν χάσει;


Αααααααακριβώς Παπιάρχοντα.

Αυτό ακριβώς θα γίνει.

Δεν θα αυξηθεί καθόλου το διαθέσιμο bandwidth.

Αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό.




> Αφού ΔΕΝ έχουμε bandwidth, αφού ΔΕΝ έχουμε υποδομή, αφού ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ... Πού πάμε "ξυπόλητοι"; Από ΠΟΥ θα δόσουμε bandwidth στους φοιτητές; ΠΟΙΟΣ θα το πληρώσει;


Αααααααακριβώς.

Πού πας ρε Καραμήτρο; Αφού ΔΕΝ έχεις το bandwidth που ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα χρειαστείς ΑΜΕΣΑ εάν κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## crimson

Αυτοί http://gunet.gr έχουν το δίκτυο, δε θα σας φάνε το bandwidth. Αν και νομίζω έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, ψάξτε και δείτε τι συνδέσεις υπάρχουν από πανεπιστήμιο σε πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα. Δείτε και αυτό, 2002 λέει δε ξέρω αν ισχύει. Ή αν έχετε κανά γνωστό σας φοιτητή, μεταπτυχιακό, μέλος ΔΕΠ κτλ ρωτήστε τον με πόσα κατεβάζει. Ο αριθμός είναι τουλάχιστον τριψήφιος κι εμείς παιδευόμαστε για 30kb/sec. 

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια ανακολουθία ανάμεσα στην ιδέα ότι το ίντερνετ [όχι μόνο adsl] στην Ελλάδα είναι ακριβό και στις αντιρρησεις να μην έχει η τάδε κοινωνική ομάδα φτηνότερο δίκτυο. Δεν έχω δει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ που να με έχει πείσει ότι η adsl πρόσβαση κοστολογείται σωστά. Ας το κάνουν 5 ευρώ για τους φοιτητές και 10 ευρώ για τους υπόλοιπους. Πάλι κερδισμένοι θα είναι.

----------


## WAntilles

> Αυτοί http://gunet.gr έχουν το δίκτυο, δε θα σας φάνε το bandwidth. Αν και νομίζω έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, ψάξτε και δείτε τι συνδέσεις υπάρχουν από πανεπιστήμιο σε πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα. Ή αν έχετε κανά γνωστό σας φοιτητή, μεταπτυχιακό, μέλος ΔΕΠ κτλ ρωτήστε τον με πόσα κατεβάζει. Ο αριθμός είναι τουλάχιστον τριψήφιος κι
> εμείς παιδευόμαστε για 30kb/sec.


Νομίζεις.

Αυτά τα κρατάνε οι καθηγητάδες για τον εαυτό τους. Δεν θα αφήσουν και τους φοιτητές μέσα.




> Ας το κάνουν 5 ευρώ για τους φοιτητές και 10 ευρώ για τους υπόλοιπους. Πάλι κερδισμένοι θα είναι.


Και χαμένοι θα είμαστε όλοι οι χρήστες.

Διότι με την σημερινή υποδομή, κανείς δεν θα έχει πλέον DSL αλλά απλά always-on φρυκτωρία.

----------


## del_ahmettt

Η Πολιτεία εχει υποχρεώση να παρέχει διευκολύνσεις ωστε να διαδοθούν οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες όσο το δυνατόν ταχύτερα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πολίτες. Επιτρέψτε μου όμως να έχω την άποψη ότι κάποιες κατηγορίες πολιτών όπως οι *φοιτητές* (και οι *επιχειρήσεις*, νομίζω) πρεπει να έχουν ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ σε αυτές τις διευκολύνσεις, για λόγους που αν μου ζητηθεί θα τους αναλύσω.
ΕΥΡΥΖΩΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ = ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ στο μέλλον

Όμως όπως και κάθε άλλη κοινωνική παροχή είναι αναπόφευκτο να μην "πιάνει τόπο" πάντα , αφου είναι αναμενόμενο κάποιοι δικαιούχοι να την χρειάζονται πραγματικά, για κάποιους άλλους να είναι ελάσσονος σημασίας και κάποιοι άλλοι να κάνουν καταχρηση σε βαρος του Δημοσίου χρήματος.

Κάθε οργανωμένη Πολιτεία (πρέπει να) δινει τα εχέγγυα ότι οι δικαιούχοι εχουν παργματι αναγκη την παροχή.

Στην περίπτωσή μας λόγο της φυσης της παροχής (ευρυζωνικό *Διαδίκτυο=πολυχρηστικό, πολυδιάστατο μέσο*) δεν ειναι δυνατόν να δοθουν αυτα τα εχεγγυα για το είδος της χρήσης που θα κάνει ο κάθε δικαιούχος.

Αυτο όμως δεν μπορει να αποτελεί ανασταλτικό παραγοντα για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου.
Πάντα θα υπάρχουν (ειδικά στην Ελλάδα) τα "λαμόγια", οι "κομπιναδόροι", οι καιροσκόποι...  :Evil:  
Δεν μπορεί όμως αυτοι να "εμποδίζουν" και μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που εχουν τη διαθεση να βοηθησουν να παει αυτος ο τόπος μπροστα.

Επομένως θέλω να αποδεχθούμε όλοι οτι η Πολιτεια εχει την υποχρεωση να παρεχει διευκολύνσεις  για στοιχειώδεις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στους φοιτητές.

Όμως έχει και την υποχρέωση ταυτόχρονα να μεριμνήσει ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται φαινόμενα κοινωνικών ανισοτήτων ή υπέρμετρης μέριμνας για κάποιες κοινωνικές ομάδες, Πρέπει να τηρούνται καποιες ισορρόπίες.
Δε νοείται δηλ. το 1 Mbit να έχει 20 ευρώ για το φοιτητή και 200 ευρώ για οποιοδήποτε αλλο! 
Ας έχει 20 ευρώ για το φοιτητή και 40 για τους άλλους.

Πρίν όμως δόθει ευρυζωνικότητα στο φοιτητικό "λαό", πρεπει να του δώσει κάποιος να καταλάβει τί είναι αυτό. Υποχρεωτικά δηλαδή 2 μαθήματα τεχνολογιας/χρησης Διαδικτυου στα πρώτα εξάμηνα σε ΟΛΕΣ τις σχολές και αναπτυξη περιβάλοντων e-learning.

Διότι πολύ φοβάμαι ότι dsl για το 90% των φοιτητών σημαίνει κατεβάζω ringtones, mp3s, movies, πάιζω Counterstrike (αν το λέω σωστα  :Smile: )  κτλ και όχι "επικοινωνούμε", "ενημερωνόμαστε", "εργαζόμαστε", "συναλλασόμαστε", "εκπαιδευόμαστε" που επικαλείται η Κ.τΠ.  :Sad:  

Tώρα οι σκέψεις του WAntilles περί "πιτταρίσματος", ειναι και δικές μου σκεψεις, αλλά θέλω να πιστευω οτι θα είναι και στα μυαλά των αρμοδίων να υλοποιησουν το μέτρο.
Αλλιώς πρεπει όλοι όσοι μένουμε σε "φοιτητικές" περιοχές να ξεκινάμε ενεργειας για μετακόμιση/μεταθεση κτλ  :Very Happy:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Γι'αυτό και μίλησα για πτώση τιμών ΚΑΙ  γενικά. Κάποιος ο οποίος ΔΕΝ βάζει DSL μόνο και μόνο γιατί του φαίνεται ακριβό το 50άρι κάθε μήνα, δεν είναι κατεβαστήρης, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι (παρ'όλο που μπορεί θεωρητικά) ΔΕΝ μπορεί να συνεχίζει να κατεβάζει επ'άπειρον. Στον 1ο μήνα έχει γεμίσει τον σκληρό του, (δεδομένου ότι κατεβάζει φουλ, οι περιπτώσεις που επικαλείστε) και από τη στιγμή που δεν δίνει 50Ευρώ για παροχή ιντερνετ, δεν θα δώσει πολλαπλάσια για αγορές δίσκων. Διορθώστε αν έχω λάθος συλλογισμό.

BTW, το bandwidth των πανεπιστημίων είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ. Δεν τα κρατάνε για τον εαυτό τους οι καθηγητάδες όπως νομίζεις. Οι κάνουλες είναι ανοιχτές. 1MB/sec έχω δει με τα μάτια μου από τους τοπογραφους του ΑΠΘ (όχι, δεν είμαι τοπογράφος, έτυχε να είμαι εκεί).

Anyway, ξανάείμαι   :Offtopic:

----------


## ipo

crimson, ο φόβος που εξέφρασαν οι WAntilles και Ducklord, αποδίδεται στα πιταρισμένα DSLAM και όχι στη δρομολόγηση στο διεθνές internet.

Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση, είναι ότι ακόμα κι αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν αναβαθμίσει άμεσα τις υποδομές του για να αντέξει τη νέα κίνηση προτού αυτή εμφανιστεί, θα αναγκαστεί να το κάνει όταν θα αρχίσουν να παραπονιούνται 3πλάσια άτομα απ' ό,τι τώρα. Και αυτό θα ωφελήσει όλους.

----------


## sdikr

> ιότι πολύ φοβάμαι ότι dsl για το 90% των φοιτητών σημαίνει κατεβάζω ringtones, mp3s, movies, πάιζω Counterstrike (αν το λέω σωστα ) κτλ και όχι "επικοινωνούμε", "ενημερωνόμαστε", "εργαζόμαστε", "συναλλασόμαστε", "εκπαιδευόμαστε" που επικαλείται η Κ.τΠ.



Δεν πιστέυω οτι θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο,  ακόμα και τώρα στα πανεπιστήμια υπάρχουν κάποια όρια για το πόσο μπορει να μένει συνδεμένος κάποιος,  κάτι το οποίο θα γίνει σίγουρα και για το adsl  κομμάτι.
Μετά υπάρχουν και κάποιες φήμες για ογκοχρεωσείς  απο τον Οτε   

Απο εκεί και πέρα γιατί τρωγεσται;
Οι Δε φοιτητές ,  δεν θα είστε φοιτητές για πάντα (κλαψ)  οπότε μετά θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε την κανονική τιμή, σας συμφερει να γίνει η τιμή ιδια για όλους.
Οι υπόλοιποι,  απλά θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την κλάση  των 512  (το οποίο είναι καλό γιατι επιτέλους η 384  θα αποδίδει σαν 384)

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Αυτοί http://gunet.gr έχουν το δίκτυο, δε θα σας φάνε το bandwidth. Αν και νομίζω έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, ψάξτε και δείτε τι συνδέσεις υπάρχουν από πανεπιστήμιο σε πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα. Δείτε και αυτό, 2002 λέει δε ξέρω αν ισχύει. Ή αν έχετε κανά γνωστό σας φοιτητή, μεταπτυχιακό, μέλος ΔΕΠ κτλ ρωτήστε τον με πόσα κατεβάζει. Ο αριθμός είναι τουλάχιστον τριψήφιος κι εμείς παιδευόμαστε για 30kb/sec.


H σελίδα που παραθέτεις εχει παρωχημένα στοιχεια και δεν μαλλον εχει ξεμείνει στο site του ΕΔΕΤ.
Το ΕΔΕΤ εχει πλέον υποδομή κορμού με διεπαφές Gigabit Εthernet (με 2.5 Gbit επεκτασιμο ως 10 σίγουρα) στο εθνικό δίκτυο κορμού και τουλάχιστον 5Gbit με εξωτερικό, χωρίς να ξέρω μέχρι πόσο ακριβώς μπορει να επεκταθεί άμεσα.

Είμαι της άποψης , όπως εχω ξανατονίσει, ότι αυτο το δικτυο πρεπει να αποδοθεί εκει που πραγματικά ανήκει. Δεν μπορει να "σαπίζει" γιατί είναι επένδυση του ελληνικού Δημοσίου και ολοι ξερουμε το ποσο μικρο ορίζοντα εχουν οι επενδυσεις σε αυτος τους τομείς

----------


## ipo

> Πρίν όμως δόθει ευρυζωνικότητα στο φοιτητικό "λαό", πρεπει να του δώσει κάποιος να καταλάβει τί είναι αυτό. Υποχρεωτικά δηλαδή 2 μαθήματα τεχνολογιας/χρησης Διαδικτυου στα πρώτα εξάμηνα σε ΟΛΕΣ τις σχολές και αναπτυξη περιβάλοντων e-learning.
> 
> Διότι πολύ φοβάμαι ότι dsl για το 90% των φοιτητών σημαίνει κατεβάζω ringtones, mp3s, movies, πάιζω Counterstrike (αν το λέω σωστα )  κτλ και όχι "επικοινωνούμε", "ενημερωνόμαστε", "εργαζόμαστε", "συναλλασόμαστε", "εκπαιδευόμαστε" που επικαλείται η Κ.τΠ.


Τέτοιες προσπάθειες έχουν ξεκινήσει ήδη και μάλιστα σε πολύ πιο ευαίσθητα τμήματα του πληθυσμού. Για παράδειγμα, είδα επίδειξη ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών σε μαθητές λυκείου στο Τμήμα Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.

Είναι στο χέρι μας να πιέσουμε για να πληθύνουν σημαντικά τέτοιες προσπάθειες οι οποίες κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να ξεκινούν από τη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ώστε να προστατεύεται ο μαθητής από τους κινδύνους του διαδικτύου, αλλά και να μάθει πώς μπορεί να προάγει τη ζωή του μέσα από την ευρυζωνικότητα.

Κάποιος ανέφερε παραπάνω ότι η αγορά εξελίσσεται με την παρότρυνση των επιχειρήσεων. Συμφωνώ ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό. Δηλαδή δίνεις κίνητρα στους πελάτες και τους κερδίζεις.

Δυστυχώς όμως η εμπειρία από την ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών είναι ότι δεν γίνονται σημαντικές επενδύσεις αν δεν εξασφαλιστεί το κοινό που θα τις αποδεχτεί (η επενδυτική ατολμία που ανέφερα παραπάνω). Για το λόγο αυτό ακριβώς, πιστεύω ότι έχουμε μπροστά μας την καλύτερη ευκαιρία για να αυξηθεί το καταναλωτικό κοινό και κατ' επέκταση να δοθεί ώθηση στην εγχώρια αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών. Όποιος το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, αντιλαμβάνεται και τη βάση των σκέψεών μου.

Αν αντιθέτως βλέπετε τα πράγματα ωφελιμιστικά, και σκέφτεστε "καλά είμαστε τώρα, ας μην κάνουμε κινήσεις που ίσως υποβαθμίσουν την υπάρχουσα ποιότητα" τότε ανήκετε στην συντηρητική ομάδα, η οποία ελπίζει στην αλλαγή των πραγμάτων προς την κατεύθυνση στην οποία δεν φυσά άνεμος. Πώς να το κάνουμε; Αν δεν αυξηθεί η αποδοχή του ADSL, οι πρόοδος θα συνεχίσει να είναι αργή. Προσωπικά δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό.

Άλλος προτιμά να μην χάσει τη δουλειά του (ή τη βολή του) κι ας είναι αργή η πρόοδος. Και καλά κάνει, διότι το προσωπικό συμφέρον στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι σημαντικότατο.

Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν στο ότι πρέπει να δωθεί φτηνό φοιτητικό ADSL, μόνο αφού γίνουν οι κατάλληλες αναβαθμίσεις από την πλευρά του παρόχου γραμμών και σε συνδυασμό με αντίστοιχες προσπάθειες για απόκτηση διαδικτυακής συνείδησης.

----------


## frap

> Μείωση τιμών θα σημάνει είσοδο ΒΑΡΕΩΝ χρηστών. Και θα είναι μιλλιούννια.


Οι βαριοί χρήστες που λες είναι ήδη μέσα. Γιατί με αυτή την "βαριά" χρήση δικαιολογούν το υψηλό κόστος και έχουν "κέρδος" από την λήψη της υπηρεσίας.




> Η ανύπαρκτη ποιότητα παρεχόμενων υπηεσιών που έχουμε σήμερα, κυριολεκτικά θα ΚΑΤΑΒΑΡΑΘΡΩΘΕΙ.


Η ανύπαρκτη ποιότητα είναι αποτέλεσμα της συνάθροισης βαρέων χρηστών... 

Ο ISP δεν έχει λόγο να προχωρήσει σε βελτίωση της υπηρεσίας προς εσένα, γιατι σε έχει ΗΔΗ πελάτη και τον πληρώνεις ενώ δεν διαφέρει ιδιαίτερα από τους υπολοίπους (για να σε χάσει στον ανταγωνισμό).  Θα σε αρμέξει λοιπόν όσο περισσότερο μπορεί και μετά θα κοιτάξει να πάρει κι άλλο κόσμο. *Οι αλλαγές εάν γίνουν θα είναι για να προσεγγιστεί άλλο group καταναλωτών* όχι αποκλειστικά για να διευκολυνθούν οι υπάρχοντες, γιατί τότε ο ISP απλά μειώνει το κέρδος του χωρίς μακροπρόθεσμο αποτέλεσμα.

Όσο δεν μπαίνει κόσμος που κοιτάει το email του μόνο, γιατί το dsl κοστίζει 40 αντί για 4 ευρώ τα οποία ειναι διατεθημένος να πληρώσει, δεν θα δεις άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## frap

> Έστω Ε το bandwidth που έχουμε και Χ αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε - που θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουμε για να έχουμε ποιοτική υπήρεσία.
> 
> Ισχύει ήδη από τώρα ότι:
> 
> Ε < Χ
> 
> Εάν προσθέσουμε και τους φοιτητές - έστω Φ τότε γίνεται:
> 
> Ε <<< (Χ + Φ)
> ...


Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ είναι πως το Ε σου δεν είναι σταθερό αλλά συνάρτηση του αριθμού των χρηστών Χ (αν μπορέσεις να αποδείξεις το ανάποδο, τότε οκ...)

Και μάλιστα έχει γραμμική σχέση: Ε/Χ = σταθερό ... αν βάλεις όπου Χ, το Χ*Βασικό_ΒW_ανά_χρήστη έχεις την έκφραση του contention ratio.

Αν λοιπόν αυτήν τη στιμή αισθάνεσαι μπουκωμένος, τότε με Φ χρήστες επιπλέον το χειρότερο που θα σου συμβεί είναι να παραμείνεις στην ίδια κατάσταση. Το πιθανότερο είναι να δεις βελτίωση, το γιατί στο είπα προηγουμένως...

-Κ.

----------


## WAntilles

Το E είναι το πραγματικό διαθέσιμο bandwidth του ΟΤΕ (όχι κάποιο ratio) και μένει σταθερό εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων γιατί ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ δεν αναβαθμίζει το δίκτυό του.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Πιστευω παντως πως το bandwitch αναγκαστηκα θα  αυξηθει. Κερδος θα εχει και τοτε ο οτε. 
Και κατι αλλο. Επειδη διαβαζω συχνα για το οτι εμεις σαν φοιτητες μπαινουμε με p2p κτλ κτλ εχω να πω πως ναι μπαινουμε και πως καλα κανουμε.
Αν θεωρειτε πως δεν εχετε καλη ταχυτητα τοτε φταιει ο οτε και οχι οι χρηστες που ο καθενας αφου πληρωνει(οσο και αν πληρωνει) εχει δικαιωμα να κατευαζει οτι θελει. 
Θελω φθηνο και ποιοτικο ιντερνετ για ολους. Ας γινει ομως τουλαχιστον μια αρχη

----------


## niath7

Απο όταν άνοιξε αυτό το θέμα το διαβάζω χωρίς να συμμετέχω μόνο και μόνο γιατί ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάποιοι θα ήταν/είναι τελείως αντίθετοι στο να δωθεί φθηνό ADSL στους φοιτητές. Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι φοιτητής.

Ναι, συμφωνώ ότι με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή (ΟΤΕ) ίσως δεν πρέπει να γίνει ακόμη ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα. Όμως το ΕΔΕΤ έχει δημιουργηθεί για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό. Να δωθεί γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο για τα πανεπιστήμια όπου μέσα απο τα πανεπιστήμια θα μπορούν να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν οι καθηγητές, φοιτητές κ.λ.π. για εργασίες και γενικά τις "ανάγκες" αυτής της "μικρής" ομάδας που ονομάζεται φοιτητές. Το φθηνό ADSL πρέπει να δωθεί στους φοιτητές διότι δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς η δυνατότητα και η υποδομή να το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι οι φοιτητές μέσα απο τα πανεπιστήμια τους (ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ). Εξάλλου, το ΕΔΕΤ σαν ISP έχει αρκετό bandwidth για να δώσει σε όλους τους φοιτητές (ακόμη και για "βαριά" χρήση). Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, είμαι τελείως αντίθετος στο να χρησιμοποιηθεί για παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Δεν συμφωνώ στο να υπάρχει περιορισμός στο όγκο των δεδομένων που θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν/ανεβάσουν οι φοιτητές και θα εξηγήσω γιατί είμαι αντίθετος σε αυτό. Σαν φοιτητής μπορώ να πώ ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος απο αυτούς που δεν έχουν βάλει ADSL ακόμη αν και έχουν την δυνατότητα (είτε οικονομική, είτε υποδομής) είναι γιατί σαν φοιτητές μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του μεγάλου bandwidth που έχουν τα πανεπιστήμια (ειδικά των δύο μεγάλων αστικών πόλεων) για παράνομη χρήση και ξέρω πολλούς που το κάνουν αυτό. Με όλα αυτά θέλω να καταλήξω στο ότι ακόμη και να δωθεί φθηνό ADSL στους φοιτητές λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θα τρέξουν να επωφεληθούν απο αυτό και αυτοί θα είναι όσοι το χρειάζονται για εργασίες, e-mail, chat και γενικά για χρήση που δεν θέλει τρομερό bandwidth. Όλοι οι άλλοι θα συνεχίσουν να πηγαίνουν στα πανεπιστήμια με τα Laptop τους και θα κάνουν τη "δουλειά" τους και γρηγορότερα λόγω των υψηλότερων ταχυτήτων απο την 512 και με κόστος για την τσέπη τους ένα καφέ του οποίου η τιμή είναι χαμηλή στις καφετέριες των πανεπιστημίων.




> Αυτά τα κρατάνε οι καθηγητάδες για τον εαυτό τους. Δεν θα αφήσουν και τους φοιτητές μέσα.


Γιατί το λές αυτό; Δεν είναι στο χέρι των καθηγητών αυτό το πράγμα. Αν υλοποιηθεί το φθηνό ADSL για τους φοιτητές δεν είναι αυτοί που θα αποφασίσουν αν θα μοιραστεί το bandwidth του ΕΔΕΤ ή όχι. Εξάλλου και πάλι αυτοί δε θα έχουν μειωμένες ταχύτητες και το ξέρουν, αυτοί είναι εξασφαλισμένοι με δικές τους 10mbit συνδέσεις, μερικά γραφεία καθηγητών έχουν και μισθωμένες 10mbit μόνο για αυτούς.

Ξέρω ποιοι καθηγητές είναι, ξέρω τα παιδιά τους που απο εκεί κατεβαζουν ταινίες, μουσική κ.λ.π. παράνομα και μετά τα πουλάνε... Ξέρω πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις αλλά δεν πρόκειται να αναφερθώ σε αυτές πλεόν.

Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα και περιμένω τις αντιπαραθέσεις/απόψεις σας πάνω σε όσα ανέφερα για να τα συζητήσουμε.

----------


## Sovjohn

Παιδιά....Καλά, εθελοτυφλούμε?!

Η πρόσβαση DSL δεν πρέπει να δίνεται με...κοινωνικά κριτήρια! Τι είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα, πρόγραμμα μεθαδόνης?

Δεν είναι λύση οι "φοιτητές" να έχουν εξευτελιστικά χαμηλές τιμές και οι άλλοι όχι...Γιατί, όντως, όσοι φοιτητές ξέρω εγώ που σπουδάζουν σε πόλη όπου έχουν γραμμή τηλεφώνου στο όνομά τους, ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το ίντερνετ από τέτοιες γραμμές / ταχύτητες, "τσάμπα"...

Αν ο φοιτητής θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση, να πάει στα εργαστήρια της σχολής του, να πληρώσει την κανονική τιμή της γραμμής, ή να μην έχει πρόσβαση.

Για να σας προλάβω, και εγώ φοιτητής (στο εξωτερικό) είμαι, και εδώ, παρόλο που η σχολή επιτρέπει αν θέλουμε να πάμε 24/24 ώρες στα εργαστήριά τους (όπου btw install προγραμμάτων και χρήση P2P απαγορεύεται) και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το 100 MBps+++ δίκτυο που έχουν, στο σπίτι πληρώνουμε κανονικά την γραμμή...

Άλλο το ότι το κόστος εδώ έχει πέσει από 60 Ε το μήνα σε 30 (για 2048/256 πάντα)...Πάντως δεν μας επιδοτεί κάποιος γιατί "το χρειαζόμαστε για έρευνα"...

Δεν υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις: Η πακέτα με firewalls και ογκοχρεώσεις (όχι P2P ειδικότερα...αφού η μειωμένη τιμή ειναι "προς ακαδημαικήν χρήσιν"), ή τίποτα.

Είμαι, ήμουν και θα είμαι πάντα θετικός σε κινήσεις ΟΥΣΙΑΣ που αποσκοπούν στο να μειωθεί ο λόγος κόστος / ταχύτητα πρόσβασης ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ, αλλά αυτό είναι...ελιτισμός, αν δωθεί γραμμή σε φοιτητές fully featured στο 1/4 της υπάρχουσας, για το κοινό, τιμής της.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση μπορεί να συμπαρασύρει και τις κανονικές τιμές "κάτω", αλλά είναι γελοία και παιδαριώδης!

Με το νέο νομοσχέδιο επιτέλους η ΕΕΤΤ αποκτά ουσιαστικές αρμοδιότητες, η επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού επίσης, και οι πολίτες μπορούν να καταφύγουν σε ρυθμιστικές αρχές για τα δικαιώματά τους...

ΕΚΕΙ πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί κάποιος και όχι σε παροχή...DSL σε φοιτητές / συνταξιούχους / μαθητές / πολύτεκνους / ΑΜΕΑ / ακρίτες / άπορους κτλ...Αν οι τιμές λογικευτούν μπορούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ να έχουν πρόσβαση!

-------

Δεν λέω φυσικά ότι το να είσαι φοιτητής και να έχεις μια 56/64 γραμμή που κάνεις και αμάν να συνδεθείς είναι καλύτερο...Αλλά ειναι δωρεάν! Και, ακόμα και στην περίπτωση μιας 56ρας / 64ρας/ DSL 128 KBPS σύνδεσης, το κόστος της έχει φτάσει γελοία σημεία! Το δωρεάν δεν είναι καλό? ΟΚ, πάμε σε πληρωμένο.

Το δωρεάν είναι outdated? ΟΚ, πληρώστε πάγιο γραμμής κανονικά σε ΟΤΕ και πάρτε δωρεάν ISP (ΕΔΕΤ), με ό,τι περιορισμούς αποφασίσει να σας  βάλει...Δωρεάν δεν είναι? Μην θέλουμε και την πίτα ολάκερη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο...

-----

Φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση παρεξηγήσεων, εκφράζοντας αυστηρά προσωπικές απόψεις,

Γιάννης.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, συμφωνώ ότι με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή (ΟΤΕ) ίσως δεν πρέπει να γίνει ακόμη ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα. Όμως το ΕΔΕΤ έχει δημιουργηθεί για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό. Να δωθεί γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο για τα πανεπιστήμια όπου μέσα απο τα πανεπιστήμια θα μπορούν να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν οι καθηγητές, φοιτητές κ.λ.π. για εργασίες και γενικά τις "ανάγκες" αυτής της "μικρής" ομάδας που ονομάζεται φοιτητές.


Ναι αλλά μέσα απο το πανεπιστήμιο!!  :Wink: 




> Το φθηνό ADSL πρέπει να δωθεί στους φοιτητές διότι δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς η δυνατότητα και η υποδομή να το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι οι φοιτητές μέσα απο τα πανεπιστήμια τους (ΑΕΙ, ΤΕΙ). Εξάλλου, το ΕΔΕΤ σαν ISP έχει αρκετό bandwidth για να δώσει σε όλους τους φοιτητές (ακόμη και για "βαριά" χρήση).


Και σε όλους του υπόλοιπους γιατι δεν μπορούν να πάνε απο το πανεπιστήμιο να κάνουν χρήση!!




> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, είμαι τελείως αντίθετος στο να χρησιμοποιηθεί για παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Δεν συμφωνώ στο να υπάρχει περιορισμός στο όγκο των δεδομένων που θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν/ανεβάσουν οι φοιτητές και θα εξηγήσω γιατί είμαι αντίθετος σε αυτό.


αν ποτέ γίνει, πίστεψε με θα υπάρξει περιόρισμος

----------


## WAntilles

Πολύ ωραία λύση Γιάννη.

Κυριολεκτικά χρυσή τομή.

----------


## niath7

> Ναι αλλά μέσα απο το πανεπιστήμιο!!


Αυτό ακριβώς γράφω και εγώ.




> Και σε όλους του υπόλοιπους γιατι δεν μπορούν να πάνε απο το πανεπιστήμιο να κάνουν χρήση!!


Τι εννοείς; Να δωθεί ADSL σε αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να πάνε στο πανεπιστήμιο για την εργασία τους; Αν εννοείς αυτό, τότε μάλλον δε θα τους δωθεί γιατί ο λόγος που δεν μπορούν να πάνε είναι γιατί σε μερικά πανεπιστήμια υπάρχουν λίγα PC, 20 στο δικό μου ΤΕΙ στη βιβλιοθήκη όπου είναι ο μόνος χώρος που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τους υπολογιστές για αυτό το σκοπό. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι υπολογιστές αν και έχουν είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο τοπικό δίκτυο δεν επιτρέπεται η χρήση τους για internet  επειδή βρίσκονται στις αίθουσες διδασκαλίας.





> αν ποτέ γίνει, πίστεψε με θα υπάρξει περιόρισμος


Να υπάρξει περιορισμός αλλά όχι σε επίπεδο όγκου δεδομένων, σε επίπεδο firewall θα έλεγα, να κόψουν τις πόρτες που χρησιμοποιούνται απο τα P2P δίκτυα ή ακόμη και να φιλτράρουν τα δεδομένα ώστε να μην κατεβαίνουν mp3, avi και φυσικά συμπιεσμένα αρχεία σε μορφή rar όπως και άλλα. Ένας φοιτητής δεν χρειάζεται ένα αρχείο mp3 ή avi.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό ακριβώς γράφω και εγώ.


εγω ήθελα να πώ οτι οι φοιτητές έχουν πρόσβαση απο το δίκτυο του πανεπιστημίου





> Τι εννοείς; Να δωθεί ADSL σε αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να πάνε στο πανεπιστήμιο για την εργασία τους;


οχι μιλάω γιά όλους τους άλλου!!  :Wink: 




> Να υπάρξει περιορισμός αλλά όχι σε επίπεδο όγκου δεδομένων, σε επίπεδο firewall θα έλεγα, να κόψουν τις πόρτες που χρησιμοποιούνται απο τα P2P δίκτυα ή ακόμη και να φιλτράρουν τα δεδομένα ώστε να μην κατεβαίνουν mp3, avi και φυσικά συμπιεσμένα αρχεία σε μορφή rar όπως και άλλα. Ένας φοιτητής δεν χρειάζεται ένα αρχείο mp3 ή avi.


αυτο θα έιναι το καλύτερο!!

----------


## mrsaccess

Χαχα!

Αυτός είναι ο Έλληνας ρε! Αν έχει μια αγελάδα ο γειτονάς του, προτιμάει να πεθάνει η αγελάδα του γείτονα παρά να του δώσουν και αυτού μία!

Δύο παραδείγματα αυτή την εβδομάδα! Όλοι αυτοί που χλεύασαν την νίκη της Παπαρίζου και όλοι όσοι δεν θέλουν να δωθεί φθηνό adsl στους φοιτητές!

Πραγματικά σε πάρα πολλές σχολές ξέρετε πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μπορεί να είναι κάποιος συνεχώς online για να αντλεί πληροφορίες από το δίκτυο την σημερινή εποχή;;;

Δεν μιλάω για download αλλά για http browsing.

Ο λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ πάει περίπατο με pstn/isdn αν πρέπει να εισαι 8 ώρες την ημέρα μέσα. Και το να μπαινοβγαίνεις δεν είναι λύση.

Άσε που χρειάζονται και πολλά downloads... Ενδεικτικά μερικά μόνο από τα downloads που έχω αναγκαστεί να κάνω για τη σχολή μου: ibm db2 personal edition (462ΜΒ), altera (300ΜΒ), linux distributions (giga), cygwin κτλ κτλ.

Ακόμη πλέον η επικοινωνία με καθηγητές, βοηθούς κτλ και η παράδοση ασκήσεων γίνεται ακόμα και  αποκλειστικά πολλές φορές μέσω διαδικτύου. Ακόμα και τις σημειώσεις μας τις κατεβάζουμε από τις σελίδες της σχολής! Δεν μας τις δίνουν εκτυπώμενες! Ενώ όλα τα εργαστήρια έχουν mailing lists!

Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε!

Εκτός και αν προτιμάτε οι αυριανοί Έλληνες να είναι δικτυακά αναλφάβητοι. Γιατί μόνιμο ίντερνετ σημαίνει και περισσότερη ενασχόληση με το pc. Ακόμη και αν κάποιος αναλώνει το 90% του χρόνου του να κατεβάζει τσόντες, επειδή έχει μόνιμο ίντερνετ θα αφιερώσει και 1% για να φτιάξει μια μικρή σελίδα ή 1% για να γράψει στο adslgr ή 1% να διαβάσει ένα tutorial για το photoshop ή 1% για να διαβάσει το slashdot ή οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων!

----------


## ipo

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι μια τέτοια κίνηση μπορεί να συμπαρασύρει και τις κανονικές τιμές "κάτω", αλλά είναι γελοία και παιδαριώδης!
> 
> Με το νέο νομοσχέδιο επιτέλους η ΕΕΤΤ αποκτά ουσιαστικές αρμοδιότητες, η επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού επίσης, και οι πολίτες μπορούν να καταφύγουν σε ρυθμιστικές αρχές για τα δικαιώματά τους...
> 
> ΕΚΕΙ πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί κάποιος και όχι σε παροχή...DSL σε φοιτητές / συνταξιούχους / μαθητές / πολύτεκνους / ΑΜΕΑ / ακρίτες / άπορους κτλ...Αν οι τιμές λογικευτούν μπορούν ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ να έχουν πρόσβαση!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε πειράζει να έχουν οι φοιτητές "φτηνό ADSL".

1) Το contention ratio του ΟΤΕ (1/20) θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί επιτέλους αφού το ADSL θα γίνει προσιτό σε μη φανατικούς του διαδικτύου.

2) Οι τιμές θα πέσουν για όλους αφού θα πληθύνει το καταναλωτικό κοινό, ακόμα και από στόμα σε στόμα ("ακόμα να βάλεις ADSL;") και επιπλέον δεν θα στέκουν για καιρό 7πλάσιες τιμές για τους μη φοιτητές.

3) Η αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών θα μεγαλώσει με πολύ σημαντικές θετικές συνέπειες για όλους τους Έλληνες (τιμές, υπηρεσίες, δυνατότητες, νέες θέσεις εργασίας, επικοινωνία).

Κάποιοι εκφράζουν αντιρρήσεις χωρίς να τις αιτιολογούν.

Τι κακό έχει το νέο νομοσχέδιο για τις ηλεκτρονικές τηλεπικοινωνίες σε σχέση με το φοιτητικό ADSL; Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Και τα δύο όμως θα συμβάλουν στην προαγωγή του τόπου. Με μία διαφορά: Το φοιτητικό ADSL θα βοηθήσει άμεσα και περισσότερο τους φοιτητές και λιγότερο (και μάλιστα μεσοπρόθεσμα) τους υπόλοιπους. Πού το κακό; "Γιατί εκείνος και όχι εγώ;"




> Είμαι, ήμουν και θα είμαι πάντα θετικός σε κινήσεις ΟΥΣΙΑΣ που αποσκοπούν στο να μειωθεί ο λόγος κόστος / ταχύτητα πρόσβασης ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ, αλλά αυτό είναι...ελιτισμός, αν δωθεί γραμμή σε φοιτητές fully featured στο 1/4 της υπάρχουσας, για το κοινό, τιμής της.


Τι σε πειράζει; Το bandwidth του ΕΔΕΤ υπάρχει και θα αυξάνεται με κοινοτικά κονδύλια τα οποία απορροφούν οι ιθύνοντές του επειδή είναι δραστήριοι και σχεδιάζουν αναβαθμίσεις και νέες δυνατότητες οι οποίες δικαιολογούν τα κονδύλια. Όχι σαν κάποιους άλλους που αφήνουν ολόκληρα κοινοτικά προγράμματα να πάνε χαμένα.

Στην Ιρλανδία απορρόφησαν όλα τα κονδύλια για την ανάπτυξη της δικτυακής υποδομής και μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια βρέθηκαν από τον πάτο της Ευρώπης σχεδόν στην κορυφή. Και τώρα που έχουμε μία ευκαιρία να αναβαθμιστούμε, θα εκφράσουμε αντιρρήσεις επειδή δεν μας αφορά άμεσα;

Δεν θα ζημιωθεί κανείς από την όλη διαδικασία. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα θα συμβεί. Απλά ο φίλος σου ο φοιτητής θα έχει καλύτερη σύνδεση από εσένα με τα μισά λεφτά, χωρίς να του τα πληρώνεις εσύ. Γιατί σας πειράζει αυτό; Δηλαδή επειδή κάποιοι θα κερδίσουν περισσότερα από εμάς, προτιμάμε να μην κερδίσουμε ούτε εμείς τα λίγα; (Εδώ θυμήθηκα το ανέκδοτο με την κόλαση, όπου οι Έλληνες ξανάριχναν στο καζάνι όποιον πήγαινε να βγει, από ζήλια.)

Σε προηγμένες χώρες του εξωτερικού flat rate πακέτα "φοιτητικού ADSL" υπάρχουν ήδη και η αποδοχή τους ήταν θετικότατη, διότι όλοι κατάλαβαν ότι είναι προς όφελός τους.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτός είναι ο Έλληνας ρε! Αν έχει μια αγελάδα ο γειτονάς του, προτιμάει να πεθάνει η αγελάδα του γείτονα παρά να του δώσουν και αυτού μία!


καλά!!  θα τα λέγαμε αν δεν είσουν φοιτήτης!!




> Πραγματικά σε πάρα πολλές σχολές ξέρετε πόσο σημαντικό είναι να μπορεί να είναι κάποιος συνεχώς online για να αντλεί πληροφορίες από το δίκτυο την σημερινή εποχή;;;


υπάρχει πρόσβαση απο την σχολή,ή ακόμα να μπεί αλλά με τον τρόπο που λέει ο φίλος ποιο πάνω με φίλτρα  




> Άσε που χρειάζονται και πολλά downloads... Ενδεικτικά μερικά μόνο από τα downloads που έχω αναγκαστεί να κάνω για τη σχολή μου: ibm db2 personal edition (462ΜΒ), altera (300ΜΒ), linux distributions (giga), cygwin κτλ κτλ.


τα οποία θα μπορούσες άνετα να τα πάρεις απο την σχολή σου




> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα επειδή δεν γνωρίζουμε!


Ακριβώς!!  :Wink: 




> Εκτός και αν προτιμάτε οι αυριανοί Έλληνες να είναι δικτυακά αναλφάβητοι. Γιατί μόνιμο ίντερνετ σημαίνει και περισσότερη ενασχόληση με το pc. Ακόμη και αν κάποιος αναλώνει το 90% του χρόνου του να κατεβάζει τσόντες, επειδή έχει μόνιμο ίντερνετ θα αφιερώσει και 1% για να φτιάξει μια μικρή σελίδα ή 1% για να γράψει στο adslgr ή 1% να διαβάσει ένα tutorial για το photoshop ή 1% για να διαβάσει το slashdot ή οτιδήποτε τέλος πάντων!


οι έλληνες για άλλο λόγο θα είναι δικτυακά αναλφάβητοι


Γιατί ρε παιδια σας πειράζει δηλάδη να μπεί 20 ευρώ με ογκοχρέωση;   
ααα σας πειράζει έεε;

----------


## ipo

> Γιατί ρε παιδια σας πειράζει δηλάδη να μπεί 20 ευρώ με ογκοχρέωση;   
> ααα σας πειράζει έεε;


Εσένα γιατί σε πειράζει; (δεν σε προκαλώ, ειλικρινά έχω απορία)

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να έχουν οι φοιτητές flat rate συνδέσεις, διαφορετικά θα διατηρήσουν τις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις τους οι ISP δικαιολογώντας τες σαν προνομιακές (χωρίς ογκοχρέωση).

Αν το φοιτητικό ADSL είναι υποδεέστερο, δεν θα υπάρξει σημαντική βελτίωση στη σημερινή αγορά ADSL, για τον λόγο που προανέφερα και ταυτόχρονα χάνεται κάθε ελπίδα για την εκπλήρωση των προσδοκιών του προγράμματος "Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας", αφού περιορισμοί στο bandwidth και ευρυζωνικότητα δεν πάνε μαζί.

Το μόνο που κερδίζουν κάποιοι με το να είναι υποδεέστερο το "φοιτητικό ADSL" είναι να μην έχει ο γείτονας φτηνότερη και καλύτερη σύνδεση. Σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς θα χάσουν όλοι, αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Sovjohn

IPO,


1) Οι φοιτητές που γνωρίζω εγώ ΕΙΝΑΙ φανατικοί του διαδικτύου, και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ θα τίναζαν στον αέρα τα μουλάρια, τα dc++ και τα azureus αν είχαν σπίτι τους γραμμή με 20 Ε. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι, δυστυχώς, σε αυτά τα "εύκολα να τα καταλάβει και η φοιτήτρια Κοινωνιολογίας με λίγη εκπαίδευση" είναι πολύ πιθανόν οι, ως τώρα, "έχω 56ρα σπίτι και μιλάω σε chat / κοιτάω στο google" μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν σε "τώρα μιλάω σε chat / κοιτάω στο google / ΚΑΙ κατεβάζω το Star Wars: All movies in one file pack των 20 GB MAZI!!! Γιατί ο φίλος μου ο Δημήτρης μου είπε ότι ΝΑΙ μπορώ να το κάνω και μου έδειξε πως."

Για ποιούς "μη heavy users" μιλάμε ακριβώς?

2) Ναι, σύμφωνοι. Υπάρχει αυτή η περίπτωση και είναι καλή.

Από την άλλη, αφού ο ΟΤΕ είναι μόνος του στο ταμπλό αυτή τη στιγμή, DSLAM περιοχών θα γεμίσουν με "φοιτητική πρόσβαση" στο 512 κομμάτι, και ο "πρώην light user" που ανέφερα παραπάνω θα κοντράρει τον "είμαι webmaster / web developer / something" που έχει την ίδια γραμμή για ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥΣ λόγους (όχι Ρ2Ρ πχ), στο ποιος θα πάρει πρώτος τα bytes από το ATM / DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, με πιθανόν κακά αποτελέσματα.

3) Συμφωνώ. Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει οι τιμές να μειωθούν ΓΕΝΙΚΑ και όχι για συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες. Δεν ανήκω σε καμία κατηγορία (φοιτητές / πολύτεκνοι / κτλ κτλ κτλ) οπότε δεν ωφελούμαι από αυτό.

Δεν με νοιάζει...Αλλά αν έχω μια Χ γραμμή σπίτι που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ και ο φίλος μου ο Γιώργος αποκτήσει "φοιτητική γραμμή" και κάνει την γραμμή μου 128 kbps, εκεί έχουμε πρόβλημα....μεγάλο και τρανό.


"Τι κακό έχει το νέο νομοσχέδιο για τις ηλεκτρονικές τηλεπικοινωνίες σε σχέση με το φοιτητικό ADSL; Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Και τα δύο όμως θα συμβάλουν στην προαγωγή του τόπου. Με μία διαφορά: Το φοιτητικό ADSL θα βοηθήσει άμεσα και περισσότερο τους φοιτητές και λιγότερο (και μάλιστα μεσοπρόθεσμα) τους υπόλοιπους. Πού το κακό; "Γιατί εκείνος και όχι εγώ;" "

Τουναντίον. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παραπονεθώ για αυτό. Θα παραπονεθώ αν, εξαιτίας αυτού, ο ΧΥΖ πληρωμένος κανονικά χρήστης δεν έχει γραμμή. Θα παραπονεθεί ο πολύτεκνος / ακρίτης / μαθητής/ κτλ κτλ γιατί "μόνο οι φοιτητές έχουν ψυχή, και μεις άνθρωποι είμαστε κτλ".

Και στην τελική: Αν ΘΕΛΑΜΕ να γίνει ΣΑΦΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ τότε ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ως βασικός μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ θα...

*Επέβαλλε, για το καλό της χώρας / οικονομίας, τιμές "φοιτητών" για όλους.
*Έδινε το νέο νομοσχέδιο 2 χρόνια νωρίτερα.
*Έλεγε στην ΕΕΤΤ να υποβάλλει πλαφόν ανώτατης τιμής (30 Ε / 1 ΜΒps) σε ISP και ΟΤΕ, με πρόστιμο 100.000 Ε ανά ΜΕΡΑ μη συμμόρφωσής τους με αυτό...

Κατάλαβες γιατί το νέο νομοσχέδιο ειναι καλό? Γιατί κάποια από τα παραπάνω ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΒΑΣΗ για να γίνουν.

Ακόμα και η σύμβαση εγκατάστασης του ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει αποζημίωση αν αργήσει πάνω από 12 εργάσιμες όπως ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ, χωρίς σοβαρό τεχνικό λόγο. Το ότι αυτή θα μπορεί να αλλάξει σε "αν γίνει αυτό θα δωθεί δωρεάν για 1 μήνα η γραμμή" ΕΙΝΑΙ καλό για ΟΛΟΥΣ.

Και τέλος,

ΕΓΩ πρότεινα να ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ τον ΟΤΕ και το ΕΔΕΤ να δίνει πρόσβαση. Το όλο πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ΒΤ, και δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι θα αναβαθμιστεί αρκετά γρήγορα...για όλους.

Αν βέβαια δοθούν ταχύτητες (όσο θέλουν) με firewall / non-P2P, τότε ελεύθερα, για ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ακαδημαική χρήση θα είναι όλοι ΟΚ. Και με ISP το ΕΔΕΤ, κανείς δεν χαραμίζει bandwidth.

Έχει κάποιο λάθος η λογική μου?

PS: Σε άλλες χώρες δεν χρειάζεται να δοθούν φοιτητικά packs...Όταν η απλή γραμμή (2-20 ΜΒps) κάνει 30 Ε / μήνα, μπορούν να βάλουν όλοι κανονικά και με το νόμο...Η αν είναι φοιτητές χωρίς λεφτά, με 20 Ε/ μήνα μια 512...Χωρίς να κοστίζει η ίδια 512 60+ στους υπόλοιπους.

EDIT: Για την Ιρλανδία δεν σηκώνω κουβέντα...γιατί όταν κάποτε είχα ανοίξει το greeceoffline.org στα πρότυπα του irelandoffline.org, από αυτούς είχα εμπνευστεί.

Οι κύριοι ξέρεις τι κάνανε? ΟΧΙ δεν έδωσαν τίποτα σε φοιτητές / ακρίτες / κτλ...Αντίθετα, ΣΥΣΠΕΙΡΩΘΗΚΑΝ. Το Irelandoffline.org υπάρχει ακόμα, είναι μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός, και οι κύριοι που ήταν σε αυτό έφτασαν μέχρι τις Βρυξέλλες αυτοπροσώπως για να εκθέσουν τις απόψεις τους. ΜΕΤΑ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ για παρεμβάσεις από την εκεί ΕΕΤΤ, τα πράγματα έστρωσαν...Και εκεί που είμασταν τα ίδια σκ@τά, τώρα αυτοί μας ρίχνουν σκόνη...

Δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός οτι στελέχη του ΟΤΕ (βλ. Σούλα Έβανς) ήταν στην Ιρλανδική Eircom ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ DSL και το θεωρούσε ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΟ, και αφού έφυγαν από κει (...και ήρθαν εδώ!) η πολιτική της Eircom άλλαξε αρκετά απότομα.

Σου φτάνουν αυτά για επιχειρήματα η να γράψω άλλες 2 σελίδες? </edit>

Συνοπτικά:

Είμαι ΥΠΕΡ της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ, για να αναβαθμιστεί ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ Η ΑΓΟΡΑ...και ΚΑΤΑ της ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΗΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ που δίνει DSL σε "γνωστούς και φίλους" ενώ οι άλλοι πληρώνουν σαν πρόβατα.

Πάντα φιλικά,

Γιάννης.

----------


## sdikr

> Εσένα γιατί σε πειράζει; (δεν σε προκαλώ, ειλικρινά έχω απορία)
> 
> Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να έχουν οι φοιτητές flat rate συνδέσεις, διαφορετικά θα διατηρήσουν τις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις τους οι ISP δικαιολογώντας τες σαν προνομιακές (χωρίς ογκοχρέωση).


Γιατί με πείραζει;

γιατί το ΕΔΕΤ  μπορέι να έχει bandwidth  αλλά ο οτε δεν δίνει,  με παραπάνω χρήστες που θα μπουν,  (και δυστηχώς hard core users)  τότε οχι απλα θα σερνόμαστε ομαδικά, αλλά θα μας αρέσει κιόλας.




> Το μόνο που κερδίζουν κάποιοι με το να είναι υποδεέστερο το "φοιτητικό ADSL" είναι να μην έχει ο γείτονας φτηνότερη και καλύτερη σύνδεση. Σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς θα χάσουν όλοι, αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.


δεν με πειράζει τι έχει ο γείτονας,  αλλά με πειράζει το φερέσυχνο  !

Στο κάτω κάτω αυτά που χρείαζεσαι για την σχολή σου θα τα έχεις! (γιατι εκεί το χτυπάτε και λέτε οτι είναι για τις σπουδες)

μην ξεχνάμε οτι μιλάμε για 512  με 20 ευρώ για τους φοιτητες,  οταν τα 384 με ογκοχρέωση πάνε στα 35,  αν είναι να πέσουν οι τιμές θα πεσουν.

----------


## WAntilles

Για άλλη μια φορά σωστός Γιάννη.

----------


## Sovjohn

Ευχαριστώ Wantilles  :Smile: 

Δείτε και το edit μου...

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν γίνεται να κάνεις τις εργασίες σου στα computer rooms της σχολής.

Αν νομίζεις ότι γίνεται τότε κάνε τη δουλειά σου σε ίντερνετ καφέ και όχι στο γραφείο σου!


Η χρέωση πρέπει να είναι μικρή για ευνόητους λόγους. Ας δώσουν με 10 ευρά 5GB το μήνα σε κάθε φοιτητή και όποια παραπάνω με την κανονική ογκοχρέωση του ISP που θα επιλέξει ο φοιτητής.

Όποιος πάει με ΕΔΕΤ ας πάρει και απεριόριστο. Στη σχολή μου έχουμε αναπτύξει και routers που αναγνωρίζουν από το περιεχόμενο και όχι από τα headers ενός stream πακέτων αν είναι mp3, video κτλ και το κόβουν! Όποιος μπορεί ας τα ξεγελάσει! Γιατί μη νομίζετε, αν οι isp δεν θέλουν μία, η ΕΔΕΤ δεν θέλει δέκα να μπλέκει με RIAA, MPAA και τα συναφή.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν γίνεται να κάνεις τις εργασίες σου στα computer rooms της σχολής.
> 
> Αν νομίζεις ότι γίνεται τότε κάνε τη δουλειά σου σε ίντερνετ καφέ και όχι στο γραφείο σου!
> 
> 
> Η χρέωση πρέπει να είναι μικρή για ευνόητους λόγους. Ας δώσουν με 10 ευρά 5GB το μήνα σε κάθε φοιτητή και όποια παραπάνω με την κανονική ογκοχρέωση του ISP που θα επιλέξει ο φοιτητής.
> 
> Όποιος πάει με ΕΔΕΤ ας πάρει και απεριόριστο. Στη σχολή μου έχουμε αναπτύξει και routers που αναγνωρίζουν από το περιεχόμενο και όχι από τα headers ενός stream πακέτων αν είναι mp3, video κτλ και το κόβουν! Όποιος μπορεί ας τα ξεγελάσει! Γιατί μη νομίζετε, αν οι isp δεν θέλουν μία, η ΕΔΕΤ δεν θέλει δέκα να μπλέκει με RIAA, MPAA και τα συναφή.


Απόλυτα σύμφωνος. Σωστή υλοποίηση και άψογο σκεπτικό. Έτσι, ΝΑΙ, να πάρουν οι φοιτητές και με 0 Ε το μήνα γραμμή. Ελεύθερα (μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε, κατεβάστε σκύλοι αλέστε)...όχι.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ογκοχρέωση...Φίλτρα που θα κόβουν ότι δεν γουστάρουν (βλέπε και υλοποίηση SCH.GR για μαθητές / καθηγητές) είναι ό,τι πρέπει.

Αλλιώς, σε ελεύθερο πλαίσιο, άλλες χρεώσεις...Είναι αρκετά απλό και κατανοητό, και δεν χρειάζεται να γράψω άλλες 1000 λέξεις για να εξηγήσω το γιατί. Ανατρέξτε στα 2 ανώτερα post μου...

----------


## Nik0s

> Το E είναι το πραγματικό διαθέσιμο bandwidth του ΟΤΕ (όχι κάποιο ratio) και μένει σταθερό εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων γιατί ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ δεν αναβαθμίζει το δίκτυό του.


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος, γιατί το πραγματικό bandwidth του ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ (το οποίο σημειοτεον προορίζεται για αυτή και μόνο τη χρήση) είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για να καλύψει τους φοιτητές και πολύ κόσμο ακόμα, και ειδικά τους φοιτητές , ο μεγάλος όγκος των οποίων βρίσκεται σε 4 πόλεις.

Κάθε DLSAM έχει σύνδεση STM-1 155Mbs με το επόμενο ΑΤΜ switch, ενώ σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη (και προσεχώς Πάτρα και Ηράκλειο) καταλήγει απεθυείας στον BBRAS.

155.000/512 = 300 κάθε DSLAM μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει πλήρως 300 συνδρομητές με contation ratio 1:1!! Με ratio 1:20 που είναι και το φυσιολογικό για μια ομάδα μέσων χρηστών αυτό ανάγεται στους 6000 συνδρομητές.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η έλλειψη bandwidth αλλά η διαχείρισή του. Δείτε το thread "Έγινε και αυτό" και θα καταλάβαιτε. Στα γρήγορα μόνο να πω ότι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η δημοσιοϋπαλληλικές μέθοδοι του ΟΤΕ δεν προβλέπουν στην αναβάθμιση VPs (γραμμών) που έχουν μεγάλο ποστοστό χρήσης. Αντίθετα το bandwidth εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τον αριθμό των χρηστών. Όπως είπε πολύ σωστά ο frap όσο το πλήθος αυξάνει αυξάνει αναλογικά και το bandwidth (όχι ακριβώς αναλογικά είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά βάσει των στατιστικών χρήσης του εξωτερικού λογικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εδώ δεν είναι εξωτερικό και το ADSL περιορίζεται σε βαρείς χρήστες λόγω κόστους, οπότε τα στατιστικά χρήσης πάνω στα οποία βασίζεται ο ΟΤΕ δεν ισχύουν. Επιπλέον η ομαδοποίηση σε 384,512,1024 κατά την απόδοση BW δεν βοηθά λόγω του απρόσιτου κόστους των 512 και 1024. Το αποτέλεσμα είνα οι απανταχού κορεσμένες 384Κ συνδέσεις γιατί όλοι μας εδώ μέσα του δίνουμε και καταλαβαίνει. Αυτό στο οποίο πρέπει να ελπίζουμε και να προσπαθούμε για αυτό είναι η αύξηση της εισρροής μέσω χρηστών, και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει χωρίς μείωση των τιμών. 

Και όσο κι αν όλοι μας θέλουμε να υποστηρίζουμε ότι θέλουμε το ADSL για τη δουλειά μας, η αλήθεια είναι ότι για όλους μας αποτελεί ένα εναλλακτικό, και μάλιστα υπερπολυδιάστατο και δωρεάν μέσω ψυχαγωγίας και ενημέρωσης. Όλοι μας θέλουμε να κατεβάσουμε την ταινία μας και τα τραγούδια μας, να διάβάσουμε τις ειδήσεις μας, να παίξουμε κάποιο παιχνίδι. Αυτό είναι το ίντερνετ, και όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίας ανοίγουν μια νέα αγορά στη χώρα μας, αγορά που έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω όπως και οτιδήποτε συσχετίζεται με το ίντερνετ. Το ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται πάνω από όλα χρήστες, και δη νέους σε ηλικία χρήστες. Πρέπει να πάψει η ελιτιστική συσχέτιση του διαδικτύου με το εισόδημα γιατί το διαδίκτυο είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό.

Με την ογκοχρέωση δεν θα διαφωνούσα, πλην το ότι δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί καθότι το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότηα από όσο γνωρίζω. Για να εφαρμοστεί ογκοχρέωση σε επίπεδο IP αυτή θα πρέπει να γίνει από το ΕΔΕΤ, που όμως είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό και δεν θα χρεώνει τους φοιτητές, άρα τι θα γίνεται όταν ο φοιτητής πιάσει το όριο; Θα του κόβουν το ίντερνετ;

Και θα επαναλάβω ότι η το μέτρο έχει ως κύριο στόχο την ενίσχυση της διήσδυσης του διαδικτύου στους νέους καθώς και την οικονική διευκόλυνση των οικογενιών που σπουδάζουν παιδιά. Και εάν όλοι μιλάτε για κοινωνικές διακρίσεις, προσπαθήστε να συντηρήσετε δύο σπίτια με ένα μισθό και τα λέμε. Όλος ο κόσμος , και ειδικά οι εκπαιδυόμενοι της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ. Όπως εξήγησα πιο πριν, αυτό δεν επιβαρύνει εμάς τους υπόλοιπους, απλά ευνοεί μια κοινωνική ομάδα.

Και παρακαλώ να μην ακούω ανοησίες περί καθηγητών και bandwidth στα πανεπηστήμια. Παρέχω τεχνική στήριξη στο τοπικό πανεπηστήμιο, και μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι 1ον το bandwidth είναι άπειρο, 2ον η διαχείριση του είναι πολύ καλή  και 3ον το 99% των καθηγητών βλέπει μόνο σελίδες και διαβάζει email. Οι περισσότεροι δεν χρησιμοποιούν καν ίντερνετ στο σπίτι γιατί περνάνε τον περισσότερο χρόνο τους στα γραφεία τους. Όσοι δεν είναι στο τμήμα ηλεκτρολόγων δε, αν τους προσφερθείς να τους δώσεις κι άλλο bandwidth θα νομίσουν πως κερνάς μπύρα.

----------


## ipo

Πήρα λογική απάντηση από τον sdikr. Ομοίως με τον WAntilles και τον Ducklord λοιπόν φοβάστε ότι θα μπουκώσουν τα πάντα. Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως όχι, διότι όσο πιο φτηνό είναι κάτι, είναι πιο προσιτό σε κάποιον που δεν σκοπεύει να εκμεταλλευτεί στο μέγιστο τη γραμμή του.

Επίσης, θα χρειαστούν σύντομα νέες πόρτες, άρα νέα DSLAM, τα οποία θα γεμίσουν με χρήστες πιο ήπιους από τους αρχικούς.





> Και στην τελική: Αν ΘΕΛΑΜΕ να γίνει ΣΑΦΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ τότε ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ως βασικός μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ θα...
> 
> *Επέβαλλε, για το καλό της χώρας / οικονομίας, τιμές "φοιτητών" για όλους.
> *Έδινε το νέο νομοσχέδιο 2 χρόνια νωρίτερα.
> *Έλεγε στην ΕΕΤΤ να υποβάλλει πλαφόν ανώτατης τιμής (30 Ε / 1 ΜΒps) σε ISP και ΟΤΕ, με πρόστιμο 100.000 Ε ανά ΜΕΡΑ μη συμμόρφωσής τους με αυτό...
> 
> Κατάλαβες γιατί το νέο νομοσχέδιο ειναι καλό? Γιατί κάποια από τα παραπάνω ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΒΑΣΗ για να γίνουν.
> 
> Ακόμα και η σύμβαση εγκατάστασης του ΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει αποζημίωση αν αργήσει πάνω από 12 εργάσιμες όπως ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ, χωρίς σοβαρό τεχνικό λόγο. Το ότι αυτή θα μπορεί να αλλάξει σε "αν γίνει αυτό θα δωθεί δωρεάν για 1 μήνα η γραμμή" ΕΙΝΑΙ καλό για ΟΛΟΥΣ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά σου λέω για δεύτερη φορά ότι δεν έχει νόημα να παραθέτεις πολύ σωστά επιχειρήματα, τα οποία όμως δεν έχουν σχέση με το θέμα μας.

Το θέμα μας είναι ότι γίνεται μία κίνηση για την προαγωγή της ευρυζωνικότητας, η οποία όμως δεν κωλύει σε καμία περίπτωση κινήσεις όπως αυτές που περιέγραψες. Ίσα-ίσα που τις τονώνει. Γιατί λοιπόν να πηγαίνουμε κόντρα σε αυτή;

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνουν οι αλλαγές απότομα. Οι ISP αντιδρούν, το ίδιο και ο ΟΤΕ σε πιέσεις για οριστική πτώση τιμών. Αποφασίστηκε για κάποιους λόγους λοιπόν, αυτή η πτώση τιμών να ξεκινήσει με τους φοιτητές. Αυτό δεν αποκλείει αντίστοιχες κινήσεις διεκδικήσεις των υπολοίπων.

Αν θέλετε πάρτε πρωτοβουλία οι ξυλουργοί, οι οικοκυρές ή οποιοιδήποτε άλλοι και ζητήστε αλλαγές. Αυτή τη στιγμή η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα πάει να πετύχει μία σημαντική αλλαγή. Αντί να την σταματήσετε, μπορείτε να διεκδικήσετε το αντίστοιχο για τη δική σας "κοινότητα".

Αν σας πειράζει το "γιατί αυτοί και όχι εμείς" δεν έχετε παρά να πιέσετε την κυβέρνηση, ώστε να επέμβει και στην δική σας περίπτωση.

Ο ΟΤΕ υπέκυψε στις πιέσεις (απ' ο,τι φαίνεται) και θα δώσει σε κάποιους περισσότερο κοστοστρεφές ADSL. Τι σας πειράζει αυτό; Μπορείτε κι εσείς να μαζευτείτε (κι εγώ μαζί!) και να αντιδράσουμε. Πόσον καιρό υπάρχουν τα thread του τύπου "βαρεθήκατε την κοροϊδία του ΟΤΕ; Αντιδράστε!"; Κάναμε κάτι συλλογικό; -Όχι. Η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα πέτυχε κάτι, ας το θαυμάσουμε λοιπόν αντί να το φθονούμε. Ας παραδειγματιστούμε.

Στη Σουηδία μαζεύεται ο κόσμος και αντιδρά ζητώντας 100 Mbit. Στην Ιαπωνία απαιτούν όλοι FTTH και 24-50 Mbit εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Εμείς απλά περιμένουμε και τώρα που βλέπουμε μία μερίδα να ωφελείται μαζί με εμάς, ζηλεύουμε επειδή εμείς ωφελούμαστε λιγότερο (χωρίς όμως να έχουμε προσπαθήσει έστω και λίγο για να αλλάξει κάτι, ώστε να έχουμε αξιώσεις για μαγαλύτερο όφελος).

----------


## sdikr

> Πήρα λογική απάντηση από τον sdikr. Ομοίως με τον WAntilles και τον Ducklord λοιπόν φοβάστε ότι θα μπουκώσουν τα πάντα. Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως όχι, διότι όσο πιο φτηνό είναι κάτι, είναι πιο προσιτό σε κάποιον που δεν σκοπεύει να εκμεταλλευτεί στο μέγιστο τη γραμμή του.


Εγώ που έχω 512 μονο και μονο για να μπορώ επιτέλους να έχω adsl  (εχω βαρεθεί πλεον τα μουλαρια )  τι να πώ;




> Επίσης, θα χρειαστούν σύντομα νέες πόρτες, άρα νέα DSLAM, τα οποία θα γεμίσουν με χρήστες πιο ήπιους από τους αρχικούς.


Θα είναι άραγε; ή θα το ξεσκίσουν;

Στο κάτω κάτω, οι λύσεις υπάρχουν,  φίλτρα ,  δεν σε χαλάει μπορείς να κατεβάζεις τα κέρατα σου αλλά όχι απο p2p.  




> Το θέμα μας είναι ότι γίνεται μία κίνηση για την προαγωγή της ευρυζωνικότητας, η οποία όμως δεν κωλύει σε καμία περίπτωση κινήσεις όπως αυτές που περιέγραψες. Ίσα-ίσα που τις τονώνει. Γιατί λοιπόν να πηγαίνουμε κόντρα σε αυτή;


ξέρεις πότε θα γίνει αυτό,  οταν η μαμά, ο παπούς και ή γιαγιά θα λένε κάτσε να μπω στο δικτύο για την τάδε συνταγη αντί να βλέπουν την λιτσά (πως την λένε)

δεν θα γίνει με τους φοιτητές

----------


## del_ahmettt

Tελικά πιστευω ότι η πιο λογική φορμουλα θα ήταν το ΕΔΕΤ να παρεχει την πρόσβαση σε όποιον φοιτητή το επιθυμεί, σε οποια ταχύτητα αυτός διαλέγει από τον ΟΤΕ, την πρόσβαση να την πληρώνει ο φοιτητής από την τσέπη του, αλλα με κάποια φοιτητική εκπτωση της τάξης του 25-50 %.
Κάτι ανάλογο που γίνεται και τώρα δηλαδή και με το dial-up.

Σε αυτη την περίπτωση δεν πέφτει λόγος σε κανέναν εκτός του ακαδημαϊκού περιβάλλοντος, να εκφρασει το παραμικρο για το πώς και γιατί θα χρησιμοποιείται η ευρυζωνική υπηρεσία απο τους δικαιούχους της (φοιτητές,ΔΕΠ, ερευνητές). Είναι καθαρα εσωτερικό θέμα της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας.

Σε αλλη περίπτωση (πρόσβαση μεσω εμπορικών ΙSPs), οι εκτος ακαδημαϊκού περιβάλλοντος έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να "φωνάζουν" αν δεν υπαρξουν παράλληλες μειώσεις και στα εμπορικά πακέτα, γιατί τότε θα τίθεται θέμα κατάφορης και προκλητικής (--> ψηφοθηρικής) μεροληψίας υπερ καποιας συγκεκριμένης πλυθησμιακής ομάδας.

Καλό είναι ως που να διαφανεί ποια δίοδος θα ακολουθηθεί, να μην κάνουμε μετέωρες εκτιμήσεις.
Τα γραφω ολα αυτα με το ένα χέρι στην καρδιά (όντας φοιτητής) και το άλλο στην τσέπη που που ετοιμάζεται να πληρώσει αυριο ένα ακόμη χαρατσι στα ταμεία του ΟΤΕ.  :Dollar:   :Sad:

----------


## WAntilles

*@ Nίκο*

Επειδή μπορεί να μη γνωρίζω από δίκτυα υπολογιστών, αλλά γνωρίζω από δίκτυα π.χ. ύδρευσης, όταν έχεις σύνδεση πολλών σωλήνων σε σειρά (ΑΤΜ switches) για να συνδέσεις 2 απομακρυσμένα σημεία (DSLAM -> BBRAS) τότε η ανώτατη δυνατή παροχή - τροφοδοτική ικανότητα (bandwidth) του δικτύου είναι η μικρότερη (χειρότερη) παροχή -> δηλαδή αυτή του στενότερου-τραχύτερου κλπ. σωλήνα -> δηλαδή το ATM switch με τον μεγαλύτερο φόρτο. Αυτό είναι το bottleneck και ο καθοριστικός περιοριστικός παράγοντας για το bandwidth ολόκληρο του κλάδου αυτού του δικτύου.

Πάμε τώρα στα υπόλοιπα:

Εάν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε ότι οι φοιτητές χρησιμοποιούν σαν ISP ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ το δίκτυο του ΕΔΕΤ, τότε, επειδή και οι υπόλοιποι ISPs για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που απομένει είναι πώς να διασφαλίσουμε ότι η χρήση του δικτύου ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ (DSLAM -> BBRAS) - που σημειωτέον είναι άκρως προβληματικό και ανεπαρκές - από αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν (ή πληρώνουν πολύ λίγο) δεν θα είναι σε βάρος αυτών που πληρώνουν αδρά.

Μία λύση είναι - στα σημεία επαφής του ΕΔΕΤ με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ (π.χ. στους routers του ΕΔΕΤ που θα πηγαίνουν στους BBRAS) να μπουν ισχυρά firewalls που να κόβουν όλα τα πακέτα που έχουν σχέση με p2p. Από τα πανεπιστήμια μέσα δε, οι φοιτητές, ας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν - καί p2p - διότι εκεί δεν θα φισκάρουν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

Εάν τηρηθούν ΕΥΛΑΒΙΚΑ αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις, τότε ναι, λέω πολύ φθηνό DSL στους φοιτητές και τους εκπαιδευτικούς.

----------


## ipo

> ξέρεις πότε θα γίνει αυτό, οταν η μαμά, ο παπούς και ή γιαγιά θα λένε κάτσε να μπω στο δικτύο για την τάδε συνταγη αντί να βλέπουν την λιτσά (πως την λένε)


"Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς", όπου οι γιαγιάδες θα μπουκώνουν τα DSLAM για να δουν το βραζιλιάνικο σείριαλ, μέσω της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Θα προλάβουμε να το δούμε αυτό;

[Χρειάζεται και λίγο χιούμορ, μέσα στους διαξιφισμούς του νήματος.]

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## sdikr

> "Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς", όπου οι γιαγιάδες θα μπουκώνουν τα DSLAM για να δουν το βραζιλιάνικο σείριαλ, μέσω της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Θα προλάβουμε να το δούμε αυτό;
> 
> [Χρειάζεται και λίγο χιούμορ, μέσα στους διαξιφισμούς του νήματος.]
> 
> Καληνύχτα.


Ναι μεγαλώνουμε και εμείς,  θειοι τώρα, κοντά είναι και το να γίνουμε παπούδες, γιαγιάδες κλπ!!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Lord_British

Λυπαμαι που θα διαφωνισω αλλα την εχετε "πεσει" ολοι στους φοιτητες(δεν ανοικω σε αυτους) χωρις λογο.Ξοδευετε τοσο χρονο και διαδικτυακο "μελανι" για να επιχειρηματολογησετε σε κατι που δε σας αφορα.Ξοδεψτε το σε παραπονα προς τους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ μηπως και δουμε καλυτερες τιμες συντομα για ολους.

Παντως προσωπικα συμφωνω με την αποψη οτι αν μπει μαζικα κοσμος στο ADSL θα εχουμε καλυτερη ποιοτητα.Οπως ειπα ο ΟΤΕ εχει ΠΟΛΛΑ μηχανηματα που καθονται σημερα και δεν χρησιμοποιουνται ή υπολειτουργουν σε αντιθεση με τους ISPs που εχουν ΜΗΔΕΝ υποδομες.Μια τετοια μαζικη εισοδος χρηστων θα τον αναγκασει να αυξησει το προσωπικο του για το ADSL(ξερω τουλαχιστον 3 ατομα ΤΩΡΑ που κανουν πρακτικη στον ΟΤΕ και ειναι στο ADSL) οποτε θα εχουμε καλυτερη υποστηριξη και θα βγαλει απο τις κουτες και τη σκονη πολλα μηχανηματα.Το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι οτι θα κρατηθει το ιδιο connection ratio με τωρα.Θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου χρηστη με high end απαιτησεις.Απο τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2003 που εβαλα ADSL ο μεσος ορος download μου ανα μερα ειναι 500ΜΒ.Τοσους μηνες δεν ενιωσα οτι στερηθηκα τιποτα.Ουτε τις ταινιες,ουτε τα παιχνιδια,ουτε τις εφαρμογες.Θυμαμαι μαλιστα πολλες περιπτωσεις την κοπελα μου και τους φιλους μου να μου "τη λενε" γιατι σπαταλω τοσες ωρες στο internet.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η πλειονοτητα των φοιτητων που θα μπουν θα εχουν τις ιδιες ή και μικροτερες απαιτησεις.Αν ειχαν παραπανω απαιτησεις θα ειχαν κοψει απο αλλου χρηματα και θα ειχαν βαλει ADSL οπως και εγω εδω και καιρο.Για μενα το προβλημα ειναι οι ηδη υπαρχοντες heavy users και οχι οι φοιτητες.Η τελευταια παντως συμβουλη μου προς οσους αντιδρουν για το φοιτητικο ADSL διαμαρτυρομενοι για τις τιμες και για το BW που νομιζουν οτι θα χασουν ειναι μια.

Get a life!!!


Φιλικα

----------


## Ducklord

del_ahmett:
"Προτεραιότητα" έχει αυτός που πληρώνει. Κοίτα, είναι απλό: αν υπάρχουν δύο χρήστες και ο ένας πληρώνει, τότε ο άλλος μπορεί να "παρασιτεί" από αυτόν. Αν στον πρώτο κόψεις τα πόδια και πεί ένα "άντε κουρέψου", τότε ο άλλος θα μείνει να παρασιτεί... αέρα. Γιατί, είπαμε, έχουν "προτεραιότητα οι φοιτητές"; Το ξεκαθάρισα και νωρίτερα: Πληρώνω για τη σύνδεσή μου. Δύο-Τρείς φοιτητές θα πληρώνουν, μαζί, όσα πληρώνω εγώ μόνος μου. Ουσιαστικά, το μισό κόστος της σύνδεσής τους θα το πληρώνω εγώ (με τις τωρινές τιμές). Επειδή, λοιπόν, δεν γράφει "κορόϊδο" το κούτελό μου, και έχω ήδη ανεχτεί αρκετά την κατάσταση, το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα το κόψω. Έτσι, θα μείνει ένας άλλος, να "ταίζει" με bandwidth τους ... "δικούς του" 3 φοιτητές που θα του αναλογούν, συν τους 3 "δικούς μου". Ε, που θα πάει... Θα βαρεθεί να κατεβάζει με 30kbit και θα το κόψει. 9 φοιτητές θα πρέπει να συντηρεί ο επόμενος... Κ.λπ... "Καλή ιδέα", είπαμε;
Όσο για τα "μαθήματα σωστής χρήσης", έλα, μην κοροϊδευόμαστε... Ξέρεις πόσες διαλέξεις έχει κάνει η RIAA σε αμερικάνικα κολέγια; Για φαντάσου το αποτέλεσμα..!  :Wink: 

------------------------------------
Ipo:
Ναι, ο ΟΤΕς θα "αναγκαστεί" να προβεί σε αναβάθμιση. Δεν θέλω, όμως, να το ΞΑΝΑζήσω αυτό. Ήδη έχει συμβεί 3 φορές, και οι ταχύτητες έπεφταν στα 20κ, 15κ, 10κ... Συχνά κοβόταν και η σύνδεση... Αυτό, όχι για πολύ καιρό, μα αρκετό ώστε να περιμένεις ένα mail και να μη φτάνει λόγω γενικών προβλημάτων στο δίκτυο...

----------------------------------------------
morfeas-dsl:
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και "κάνεις καλά" που μπαίνεις με p2p. Και εγώ μπαίνω. Και όλοι μας. Η διαφορά είναι πως πληρώνω, όμως, για μια γραμμή που την χρησιμοποιώ όπως θέλω, ακριβώς διότι "αγοράζω μία υπηρεσία". Έχει διαφορά από το να στην δίνουν τσάμπα, ή σχεδόν τσάμπα, για συγκεκριμένη χρήση, και να τη φλομώνεις στα P2P. Δεν διαφωνώ με τη χρήση που κάνεις, μα διαφωνώ με το να κάνουμε την ίδια χρήση, εγώ να πληρώνω και εσύ όχι. Τότε δεν "είσαι φοιτητής" και δεν τη χρησιμοποιείς "για φοιτητικούς σκοπούς". Ένας συνηθισμένος χρήστης είσαι, και θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις. Διαφωνείς;

------------------------------------------------------
Niath & Mrsaccess:
ΔΕΝ γίνεται ο περιορισμός που λέτε, διότι ναι, ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται και MP3 (ομιλίες - διαλέξεις) και AVI (παρουσιάσεις). Γίνεται, όμως, περιορισμός σε όγκο. Για να δούμε, ΠΟΥ το βρίσκετε παράλογο... 1 διανομή Linux το μήνα, όλη μέρα online σε messenger και κατέβασμα εικόνων, μερικών mp3s από ομιλίες (ΚΑΙ μουσική) καθώς και 2-3 ταινιούλες σε AVI ΚΑΙ μεγάλα αρχεία για "ερευνητικούς σκοπούς", ζήτημα να ξεπερνούν τα 10GB. Γιατί θεωρείτε παράλογο ένα όριο 10, άντε 20GB, όταν αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που "θα έπιανε" κανείς με μία σύνδεση 128; Γιατί "χρειάζεται παραπάνω" ένας φοιτητής; Για να κατεβάζει ο καθένας από το σπίτι του με την άνεσή του ΟΛΕΣ τις διανομές του Linux; Ε, ας μοιραστούν το φόρτο μιας εργασίας ρε παιδιά. Δηλαδή... "Μπορώ να έχω τσάμπα σύνδεση και να κατεβάζω ό,τι και όσοι πληρώνουν για αυτήν, με τη δικαιολογία οτι `είμαι φοιτητής`";  Ε, "ΟΧΙ"...

Α, και κάτι άλλο, Mrsaccess... Έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές (διότι ναι, "με χαλάει"), πως όταν κάποιος ακούει πως πλήρωσα για να σπουδάσω και συνάντησα και μπόλικες κλειστές πόρτες μου απαντούν "δεν μας νοιάζει - ας πρόσεχες τι διάλεγες". Μία έμμεση τέτοια απάντηση υπάρχει και στην αρχή της συζήτησης. Γιατί ΕΓΩ, που έχω λουστεί μια τέτοια κατάσταση, θα πρέπει ξαφνικά να "νοιαστώ" για τις ΔΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ανάγκες σε bandwidth; Ή ο οποιοσδήποτε; Και, για δες, νοιάζομαι, και θέλω να βρεθεί λύση... Όταν, όμως, επιχειρείς και να με καβαλήσεις από πάνω, ε, όχι ρε παιδί, δεν θα γίνει. Φυσικά, δεν μπορώ να κάνω και τίποτα, πέρα από το να σου δείξω (και για αυτό με βλέπεις και τσαντίζομαι, και φωνάζω) το τι ωραία είναι η επιδοτούμενη αδικία στη χώρα μας, λίγο πριν βρεθώ άνεργος για να μπορεί κάποιος συμφοιτητής σου να κατεβάσει το τελευταίο σουξέ της Τζήνα Τζέημσον...

Κλείνω με μια τελευταία απάντηση προς τον Ipo...

-----------------
Ipo:
Ναι, ακριβώς έτσι: "Γιατί εκείνος και όχι εγώ". Που βλέπεις κάτι κακό; "Γιατί εγώ να πληρώνω αυτόν"; "Γιατί εμένα ποτέ δεν με πλήρωσε κανείς;"... Είπαμε... Κάποια στιγμή, κουράζεσαι να παίζεις το ρόλο του θύματος...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Edit:
Lord British:
It's because I HAVE a life that I worry about... its cost..!

----------


## ipo

Λέω για μία ακόμα φορά ότι ο μόνος λόγος για τον οποίο δεν έχει ήδη αποφασιστεί να δωθεί "φοιτητικό ADSL" μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ, ενώ το τελευταίο είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο να υλοποιήσει κάτι τέτοιο, είναι οι αντιδράσεις τον ISP, επειδή θα χάσουν υπάρχοντες και νέους πελάτες. Αυτή την εποχή γίνονται συζητήσεις για να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή. Οι ISP πιέζουν την κυβέρνηση για να μη χάσουν χρήματα και η κυβέρνηση πιέζει τους ISP για να ωφελήσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο τους φοιτητές και κατ' επέκταση όλους τους πολίτες (μεσόπροθεσμα, με τους τρόπους που είπα σε προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις).

Οι πιέσεις προν τον ΟΤΕ είναι διαφορετικής φύσης, εξαιτίας των κρατικών καταβολών του, έχουν δε άμεση σχέση με την εθελουσία έξοδο, που συμφωνήθηκε χτες και θα περάσει στη βουλή σύντομα.

----------


## WAntilles

> Επίσης, θα χρειαστούν σύντομα νέες πόρτες, άρα νέα DSLAM, τα οποία θα γεμίσουν με χρήστες πιο ήπιους από τους αρχικούς.


Ώρες-ώρες κάνεις κάτι άλματα που δεν έχουν καμμία λογική συνοχή και αλληλουχία μεταξύ τους.

Τί σχέση έχει το ότι θα χρειαστούν νέα DLSLAM & πόρτες, με το τί είδος χρηστών (ήπιοι / βαρείς) θα είναι οι καινούριοι;

Το ένα είναι τελείως ανεξάρτητο του άλλου.




> Πήρα λογική απάντηση από τον sdikr. Ομοίως με τον WAntilles και τον Ducklord λοιπόν φοβάστε ότι θα μπουκώσουν τα πάντα. Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως όχι, διότι όσο πιο φτηνό είναι κάτι, είναι πιο προσιτό σε κάποιον που δεν σκοπεύει να εκμεταλλευτεί στο μέγιστο τη γραμμή του.


Εδώ σου διαφεύγει - ή κάνεις πως σου διαφεύγει - το σημαντικότερο:

Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα του aDSL είναι το FLAT-RATE (το φωνάζουμε εδώ και μήνες εδώ μέσα).

Τί σημαίνει αυτό;

Ότι έχεις ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ (είτε φτηνά είτε ακριβά) ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ για ένα Α διάστημα (π.χ. μήνα ή 2 μήνες ή 3μηνο κλπ.) ΟΤΕ & ISP.

Από εκεί και πέρα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ, είτε κατεβάσεις όλο το τρίμηνο ΕΝΑ BIT είτε κατεβάσεις 1 ΤΕRABYTE.

Και σε ερωτώ λοιπόν:

Ποιός φοιτητής, με τον αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχει (και καλά κάνει), στα χρόνια που αναπτύσσει τις ανησυχίες του και τα ενδιαφέροντά του (και καλά κάνει), ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΘΗΝΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ aDSL, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΕΙ στα p2p;

Θα στενάξουν τα μουλάρια και λόγω εξελικτικής διαδικασίας θα γίνουν σιγά-σιγά Imperial Walkers για να αντέξουν το βάρος του φόρτου των TB.

----------


## sdikr

> Παντως προσωπικα συμφωνω με την αποψη οτι αν μπει μαζικα κοσμος στο ADSL θα εχουμε καλυτερη ποιοτητα.Οπως ειπα ο ΟΤΕ εχει ΠΟΛΛΑ μηχανηματα που καθονται σημερα και δεν χρησιμοποιουνται ή υπολειτουργουν σε αντιθεση με τους ISPs που εχουν ΜΗΔΕΝ υποδομες.



αφου τα έχει, και αφου σερνόμαστε γιατί δεν τα βάζει;..........
πιστέυεις οτι αμα θα σερνόμαστε ποιο πολύ θα αλλάξει κάτι;



> Για μενα το προβλημα ειναι οι ηδη υπαρχοντες heavy users και οχι οι φοιτητες.Η τελευταια παντως συμβουλη μου προς οσους αντιδρουν για το φοιτητικο ADSL διαμαρτυρομενοι για τις τιμες και για το BW που νομιζουν οτι θα χασουν ειναι μια.


και για πες μου ποιοι θα είναι οι heavy users;




> Get a life!!!


μια pita life  απο όλα παρακαλώ!!

----------


## ipo

*Ducklord*, για μία ακόμη φορά θα σου πω το εξής το οποίο αποτελεί προσωπική εκτίμηση (όπως προσωπική εκτίμηση αποτελεί και η ακριβώς αντίθετη προσωπική σου άποψη, η οποία είναι και η βασική αιτία των διαφωνιών μας):

Δεν τίθεται θέμα επιδότησης. Απλώς κάτω από τις κυβερνητικές πιέσεις ο ΟΤΕ συμφώνησε να κάνει περισσότερο (και πάλι όχι εντελώς) κοστοστρεφή τα τιμολόγια τους. Το ίδιο και οι ISP. Δεν ζημιώνεται από τις φοιτητικές συνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ, ώστε να προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει τη ζυγαριά από τα λεφτά των υπολοίπων πολιτών. Ίσα-ίσα που θα βγάλει ακόμα περισσότερα χρήματα (το ίδιο και οι ISP) τα οποία θα του επιτρέψουν να κάνει αναβαθμίσεις και να τελικά να μειώσει σε όλους το τελικό κόστος.

Το ADSL στην Ελλάδα είναι πανάκριβο, με αποτέλεσμα οποιαδήποτε μείωση να μην συνιστά ζημία για τους παρόχους γραμμών και δεδομένων, αλλά ευκαιρία για περισσότερο κέρδος. "Και γιατί αντιδρούν οι ISP τότε;", θα ρωτήσει εύλογα κάποιος; Για 3 λόγους (Τόσους μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή. Προφανώς υπάρχει και κάτι που δεν βλέπω):

*1)* Αν η διαφορά χρημάτων είνα μεγάλη, θα δεχτούν έντονες πιέσεις για μείωση του κόστους (θα ξυπνήσουμε επιτέλους) από δύο κατηγορίες πολιτών:
α. Αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι είναι κορόιδα επειδή πληρώνουν περισσότερα.
β. Αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι είναι θύματα επειδή πληρώνουν τις συνδρομές των φοιτητών, οι οποίες πιστεύουν ότι ζημιώνουν τους ISP.

*2)* Όσο μικρότερη η διαφορά τόσο περισσότερο το κέρδος τους (σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως θα είναι μεγάλο).

*3)* Θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν επενδύσεις σε bandwidth, τις οποίες για άγνωστους λόγους αποφεύγουν δια ροπάλου.

----------


## Nik0s

> *@ Nίκο*
> 
> Επειδή μπορεί να μη γνωρίζω από δίκτυα υπολογιστών, αλλά γνωρίζω από δίκτυα π.χ. ύδρευσης, όταν έχεις σύνδεση πολλών σωλήνων σε σειρά (ΑΤΜ switches) για να συνδέσεις 2 απομακρυσμένα σημεία (DSLAM -> BBRAS) τότε η ανώτατη δυνατή παροχή - τροφοδοτική ικανότητα (bandwidth) του δικτύου είναι η μικρότερη (χειρότερη) παροχή -> δηλαδή αυτή του στενότερου-τραχύτερου κλπ. σωλήνα -> δηλαδή το ATM switch με τον μεγαλύτερο φόρτο. Αυτό είναι το bottleneck και ο καθοριστικός περιοριστικός παράγοντας για το bandwidth ολόκληρο του κλάδου αυτού του δικτύου.


Πολύ σωστά, μόνο που στην περίπτωσή μας Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και προσεχώς Πάτρα και Ηράκλειο δεν θα υποφέρουν από το πρόβλημα του κορεσμού του "τραχύτερου σωλήνα" γιατί πάνε απευθείας στο BBRAS.

Πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχουν π.χ. Η Ξάνθη ή τα Ιωάνεννα αλλά αυτοί οι φοιτητές δεν είναι τόσοι πολλοί, και εξάλλου η αναβάθμιση της ενδιάμεσης διασύνδεσης δεν είναι και μεγάλη υπόθεση.

Πάμε τώρα στα υπόλοιπα:




> Εάν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε ότι οι φοιτητές χρησιμοποιούν σαν ISP ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ το δίκτυο του ΕΔΕΤ, τότε, επειδή και οι υπόλοιποι ISPs για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που απομένει είναι πώς να διασφαλίσουμε ότι η χρήση του δικτύου ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ (DSLAM -> BBRAS) - που σημειωτέον είναι άκρως προβληματικό και ανεπαρκές - από αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν (ή πληρώνουν πολύ λίγο) δεν θα είναι σε βάρος αυτών που πληρώνουν αδρά.
> 
> Μία λύση είναι - στα σημεία επαφής του ΕΔΕΤ με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ (π.χ. στους routers του ΕΔΕΤ που θα πηγαίνουν στους BBRAS) να μπουν ισχυρά firewalls που να κόβουν όλα τα πακέτα που έχουν σχέση με p2p. Από τα πανεπιστήμια μέσα δε, οι φοιτητές, ας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν - καί p2p - διότι εκεί δεν θα φισκάρουν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Εάν τηρηθούν ΕΥΛΑΒΙΚΑ αυτές οι προϋποθέσεις, τότε ναι, λέω πολύ φθηνό DSL στους φοιτητές και τους εκπαιδευτικούς.


Όπως είπα και πριν, η διασύνδεση DSLAM -> BBRAS δηλαδή το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο είναι επαρκές και όχι ιδιαίτερα προβληματικό. Το πρόβλημά μας όμως βρίσκεται εκεί και είναι διαχειριστικό (τα VPs δεν έχουν επαρκές BW για να καλύψουν τους  τρέχοντες βαρέους λόγω κόστους χρήστες). Εάν αυξηθούν οι μέσοι και ελαφροί χρήστες (δηλαδή αν πέσει η τιμή) τουλάχιστον θα ελαττωθεί το πρόβλημα. Οι φοιτητές πάντως θα είναι κατά την άποψή μου κατά σε μέσο όρο πιο ελαφροί χρήστες από εμας που πληρώνουμε 60€ / μήνα.

Όσον αφορά για το firewall, δεν είναι δυνατό να τοποθετηθεί σε επίπεδο ΑΤΜ, γιατί αυτό είναι πιο κάτω από το IP επίπεδο του ίντερνετ. Κοινώς οι ΑΤΜ συσκευές δεν "καταλαβαίνουν" τη γλώσσα του ίντερνετ, οπότε δεν μπορούν να διαχωρήσουν την πληροφορία. Εξάλλου το firewall ή τελος πάντων το λογισμικό προστάσίας μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί και βαθύτερα στο ΕΔΕΤ. To download για να φτάσει στο ΑΤΜ πρέπει πρώτα να περάσει από το ΕΔΕΤ. Χώρια που δεν θα ξεκινήσει ποτέ...

----------


## Andrew

Οι φοιτητές χρειάζονται το internet. Να σου πω μια χρήση Ducklord που θέλει και τα Gigabytes και θέλει αρχεία video. Παραδόσεις μαθημάτων βιντεοσκοπημένες και ψηφιοποιημένες και disntance-learing. Ναι θα γίνεται σε λίγο καιρό και στους προπτυχιακούς (ήδη γίνεται σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο στο πολυτεχνείο του mrsaccess μια και σπούδασ και εγώ εκεί και τότε αρχίζαμε να τα αναπτύσσουμε αυτά). Οπως μας χρειάζονται και οι διανομές linux όπως και άλλα προγράμματα τα οποία θέλει κάποιος φοιτητής για τις σπουδές του. Επίσης το ότι θα χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο του ΕΔΕΤ σημαίνει ότι θα χρησιμοποιεί ένα *αναξιοποίητο* bandwidth το οποίο είναι πιο μεγάλο από όλων των ελληνικών ISP μαζί. Προφανώς θα πρέπει να γίνει υποδομή σε κόμβους dsl όπου υπάρχει πανεπιστήμιο.

Για την Αγγλία να πω ας πούμε ότι σε πανεπιστήμια στις εστίες (όπου μένουν και πολλοί φοιτητές) υπάρχει δικτύωση δωρεάν. Οπως υπάρχουν υπολογιστές για όλους, και πρόσβαση 24/7/365 κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια.
Στην τελική μπορεί κάποιος που θέλει ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο) να πάει στο ίδιο το πανεπιστήμιο να τις έχει από μια 512.

Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Οι αργόσχολοι φοιτητές που θα θέλουν να κατεβάζουν mp3, ταινίες, επεισόδια Southpark, θα φάνε μια ωραία πόρτα από το ΕΔΕΤ. Τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι. Αλλά το ότι θα έχουν μια ωραά φτηνή γραμμή θα κάνει τους εμπορικούς ISPs να κάνουν προσφορές σε χαμηλές τιμές. Χαμηλότερες τιμές θα σημαίνει πτώση των τιμών και για τους υπόλοιπους. Το ADSL στην Ελλάδα είναι τρομερά ακριβό. Και οι γραμμές για εξωτερικό δεν θα επαρκούν μέχρι να αποκτήσουμε local content. Το οποίο σιγά μην αποκτήσουμε μια και με τις τιμές του hosting στην Ελλάδα το domain .gr βρίσκεται στην Αμερική. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα.

----------


## chatasos

Προς τι η ανησυχία και ο πανικός?
Αν τελικά γίνει (δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο νομίζετε), το 512 το φοιτητών θα είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ "χειρότερο" από το 384/512/1024 των υπολοίπων...  :Whistling:

----------


## niath7

> ΔΕΝ γίνεται ο περιορισμός που λέτε, διότι ναι, ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται και MP3 (ομιλίες - διαλέξεις) και AVI (παρουσιάσεις).


Προσωπικά σαν φοιτητής ποτέ δε μου χρειάστηκαν mp3 και avi για εργασίες στο ΤΕΙ μου παρα μόνο για τη μουσική μου διασκέδαση. Δε γνωρίζω κάποιος φοιτητής που σπουδάζει σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο να χρειάστηκε ποτέ κάποιο απο αυτά για τις εργασίες στη σχολή του.

----------


## Ducklord

Andrew:
Καταρχάς, σόρυ για το μπακαλίστικο, απλοποιημένο παράδειγμα - μα είναι για να καταλάβεις το σκεπτικό μου. Έστω πως υπάρχουν 10 χρήστες ADSL. Ο καθένας τους πληρώνει €30 στον ΟΤΕς για μία σύνδεση 384. Άρα, ο ΟΤΕς βγάζει περίπου €300 για ταχύτητα 3840. Βάλε και την αναλογία χρηστών και βλέπεις πως για ταχύτητα 3000 βγάζει περίπου €300.
Ο ΟΤΕς προσθέτει 100 φοιτητές, από τους οποίους οι 50 δεν χρησιμοποιούν καν τη σύνδεση. Οι άλλοι 50 αποδεικνύονται medium/heavy users. Η ταχύτητα που τους δίνεται είναι η 512, για €10 ο καθένας. Έτσι, ο ΟΤΕς βγάζει €1000 για ταχύτητα 25600. Επειδή από "κάπου πρέπει να βγάλει τα σπασμένα", μειώνει την ταχύτητα όλων των χρηστών (διότι δεν μπορεί να έχουν "άλλη 512 οι φοιτητές και άλλη οι συνδρομητές" όσον αφορά την υποδομή - άλλο πράγμα ο όγκος δεδομένων). Έτσι, οι συνδέσεις 256 γίνονται 128, οι 384 γίνονται 256 και οι 512, συνολικά, 384. Τα κόστη ίδια...

Σου φαίνεται απίστευτο; Επιστημονική φαντασία; Τότε ίσως δεν ήσουν ανάμεσα σε όσους πλήρωσαν €200 το πρώτο Τζέτσπηντ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ... :-(

-----------------------------------------
Andrew:
Θέλω να δω ΠΟΣΕΣ φορές θα το πω για να το καταλάβετε. Βρε χρυσέ μου φίλε, ΠΟΙΟΣ πληρώνει για να υπάρχει δωρεάν παιδεία, περίθαλψη και, όπως πάμε, φοιτητικό ίντερνετ; Οι εργαζόμενοι. Αν λείψουν οι φοιτητές, δεν υπάρχει μέλλον. Συμφωνώ. Χωνέψτε, όμως, πως αν λείψουν οι εργαζόμενοι, δεν υπάρχει ΠΑΡΟΝ. ΠΟΙΟΣ θα πληρώσει το τσάμπα bandwidth των φοιτητών; Αυτό προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω και νωρίτερα. Δεν μπορείς να καταστρέφεις το παρόν σου για να επενδύσεις στο μέλλον σου, διότι τότε κόβεις ο ίδιος τον κορμό στον οποίο κάθεσαι. Πρώτα βεβαιώνεσαι πως ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να επενδύσεις, και μετά επενδύεις. Αν διαφωνείτε, γιατί δεν πάτε να πάρετε και 5-6 δάνεια και καμιά 10αριά πιστώτικές και να αρχίσετε τις αγορές; "Ως αύριο, βλέπουμε"... Ε, βρε παιδιά, δεν πάει έτσι... Έχουμε ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΥΜΑ bandwidth; Δίνουμε, και μάλιστα τσάμπα. Έχουμε τσίμα-τσίμα; Δίνουμε, και πάλι, μα λιγότερο και με ρεαλιστικούς περιορισμούς. Δεν έχουμε; Έ, τότε, απλά, δεν δίνουμε... Εκτός αν αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και για τη θρησκεία στα πλαίσια των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, με ατάκες τύπου "Ο έχων 250 kbps να δίνει τα 125 στο συνάνθρωπο"...

Πέραν αυτών, και επειδή μιλήσατε για "ψηφιακό video-learning", ρε παιδιά, μπορείτε ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ πια να πάρετε φόρα και να κοπανήσετε το κεφάλι σας στον τοίχο να συνέλθετε; Αυτά που μάθαιναν, μαθαίναμε, μαθαίνατε τόσα χρόνια με βιβλία, τώρα λέτε πως είναι ανάγκη να γίνουν με video; Καταντά ενοχλητικό αυτό το θέατρο. Και εγώ θα μπορούσα να βλέπω τα "learn photoshop the visual way" που είχαν βγει σε DVD, μα δεν τα έβλεπα διότι, απλά, δεν ήταν δυνατόν. Ναι, ίσως να ήταν ευκολότερα από τα βιβλία. Και πάλι, όμως, δεν άλλαξε τίποτα - λίγο περισσότερος κόπος από πλευράς μου. Όταν, λοιπόν, βρισκόμαστε πια σε φάση που λέω και ξαναλέω πως ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ, με το μισθό μου, να πληρώνω ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ, κοινόχρηστα, φαί, διαδρομές (με ΜΜΜ παρακαλώ, όχι αυτοκίνητο) και, ταυτόχρονα, ADSL 1024 που ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ για τη δουλειά μου (πρόσεξε, για ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ μου), και έτσι προσπαθώ να τα καταφέρνω με μία 384, ίσα-ίσα, έρχεσαι εσύ και μου λες πως "θα σου χρειαστεί video-learning, και για αυτό πρέπει να σου χορηγηθεί φτηνή σύνδεση"; Ρε φίλε, εδώ ίσα που τη βγάζουμε καθαρή για ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ, και εσύ θες... "video learning";

Επέτρεψέ μου...
ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑχαχαχΑΧαχχΑχΑχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχΧΑΧαχαχχαααα.......
Ρε τι ΑΔΙΚΙΑ υπάρχει στον κόσμο... Να στερούν από τα παληκάρια το video learning... Κοίτατε ωρέ πού βρήκε να καινοτομήσει πάλι η χώρα μας... Στο video learning... Σύντομα κοντά σας και streaming απευθείας από τις αίθουσες διδασκαλίας ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, από το σπίτι του καθηγητή ενώ είναι στη μπανιέρα του... Που να τρέχεις στη σχολή να κατεβάζεις, να ολοκληρώσεις μια εργασία, να παρακολουθήσεις ένα μάθημα...

Και για όσους λένε "δεν μπορείς να εργαστείς στη σχολή", ναι, και εγώ δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ στη δουλειά. Ας τα αφήσουμε όμως αυτά, γιατί εγώ νοιάζομαι για εσάς. Μαζί με τη γρήγορη σύνδεση, και για να εργάζεστε άμεσα, ζητήστε να σας φτιάξουν και μία δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι σας, με βιβλιογραφία που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάτε στη σχολή σας για να βρείτε - και, όχι, ΔΕΝ θα σας πιστέψω αν μου πείτε πως "υπάρχουν όλα στο Internet". Και να σας φέρουν και έναν αλλοδαπό να πηγαίνει να σας φέρνει το βιβλίο στα χέρια, γιατί άμα σηκωθείτε από το πισί μπορεί να διακοπεί ο ειρμός της σκέψης... Έτσι, θα μπορείτε να δουλεύετε απρόσκοπτα, όπως κάθε φοιτητής, το μέλλον της χώρας μας, δικαιούται να δουλεύει... 

Κανά σταφυλάκι, μάστορες; Λίγο αέρα από τον αράπη με το φτερό, θέλει κανείς;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## niath7

> Και για όσους λένε "δεν μπορείς να εργαστείς στη σχολή", ναι, και εγώ δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ στη δουλειά.


Όταν φίλε μου είσαι σε ένα ΤΕΙ το οποίο σου προσφέρει internet για να βρείς πληροφορίες για την οποιαδήποτε εργασία σου μόνο στη βιβλιοθήκη με 20 υπολογιστές ενώ υπάρχει δυνατότητα και σε άλλους χώρους και όταν απο αυτούς τους 20 υπολογιστές δουλεύουν μόνο οι 8 και οι 8 είναι πιασμένοι απο άλλους απο όταν ανοίγει η βιβλιοθήκη μέχρι να κλείσει και εσύ δεν μπορείς τελικά να βρείς πληροφορίες τελικά τι κάνεις; Καταφεύγεις στα internet cafe και πληρώνεις για κάτι που δικαιούσαι να το κάνεις δωρεάν αφού στο προσφέρουν δωρεάν και απλώχερα στα πανεπιστήμια. Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσες φορές έχω αναγκαστεί να κάνω 5 ώρες ταξίδι για να κατέβω στο σπίτι μου που έχω την ADSL που ακριβοπληρώνω για να βρώ πληροφορίες για τις εργασίες μου γιατί στα internet cafe μου έρχεται ακριβότερα γιατί είναι και κάτι χρονοβόρο το ψάξιμο.
Εσένα αυτό που λέω μπορεί να σου φαίνεται αστεία δικαιολογία για να υποστηρίξω ότι πρέπει να δωθεί φθηνό ADSL στους φοιτητές αλλά στην Ελλάδα του 2005 είναι πραγματικότητα στα ΤΕΙ της επαρχίας, και δυστυχώς είναι πραγματικότητα σε μία απο τις μεγαλύτερες επαρχιακές πόλεις της Ελλάδας. Αν έτσι πάμε μπροστά τότε μάλλον ζητάω πολλά και είμαι παράλογος φοιτητής και το μόνο που με νοιάζει είναι η καλοπέρασή μου..

----------


## ermis333

*Η μόνη δράση της σημερινής κυβέρνησης αφορά την υλοποίηση προεκλογικής δέσμευσης για παροχή φθηνότερου Iντερνετ σε 450.000 φοιτητές και σε πανεπιστημιακούς. Πρόκειται για παροχή προς μια πληθυσμιακή ομάδα που χαίρει ήδη δωρεάν σύνδεσης μέσω των πανεπιστημίων και παρουσιάζει ιδιαίτερα αυξημένα ποσοστά χρήσης των νέων τεχνολογιών.*   <-Από ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ

Προεκλογική δέσμευση ήταν και τη βλέπω να εφαρμόζεται...απλά πράγματα

Στο guild Μου στο WoW τα 30 από τα 35 άτομα που έχουν ADSL είναι φοιτητές και υπάρχουν και άλλοι 5 που είναι με ISDN γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο ΟΤΕ.....

Οι τουλάχιστον το 1/3 για μη πώ οι μισοί που έχουν ADSL τώρα στην Ελλάδα είναι φοιτητές.....αν όλοι αυτοί την κάνουν από τους ISP να δούμε αν θα ρίξουν τις τιμές τους ή όχι.


Επίσης η κυβέρνηση δεν δίνει φτηνό ADSL στου φοιτητές για να κάνουν οι φοιτητές τη δουλειά τους....αλλά για να μάθουν τι είναι ευρυζωνικότητα μ πάς και αναπτυχθεί η ριμάδα και σταματίσουν να ισχύουν αυτά τα ποσοστά....

*Οι κυριότεροι λόγοι μη-χρήσης Η/Υ είναι η πεποίθηση μεγάλης μερίδας του πληθυσμού ότι δεν τον χρειάζονται (22,1%), κάποιοι δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί ποτέ (27,3%), ενώ πολλοί δηλώνουν ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει (38,6%). Παρόμοιοι είναι οι λόγοι μη-χρήσης του Iντερνετ.*


Πολλά προγράμματα και sites επίσης χρησιμποποιούν τεχνολογία΄ίδια με τα P2P πλέον γιατί οι ταχύτητες έχουν αυξηθεί πολύ και δεν συμφέρει τις εταιρίες να κάνουν αλλιώς πχ. gamespot, real rhapsody, Napster  για να μη μιλήσω για το WoW....

Αν μπεί φραγμός σε mp3 και .avi δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ούτε Video on Demand Ούτε υπηρεσίες αντίστοιχες του real rhapsody ούτε τίποτα....τότε τι να την κάνουμε την ADSL;;;;


Το μέτρο για τους φοιτητές το ξαναεπαναλαμβάνω είναι για την προώθηση του ADSL και όχι για να βοηθήσει του φοιτητές για τις σπουδές τους.....


ΥΓ. Μην ανυσηχείτε και τόσο για το δίκτυο ADSL του ΟΤΕ περιμένετε λίγο και θα δείτε και άλλους να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι αφού με τον νεο νόμο η συνεγκατάσταση αποτελεί υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## niath7

> Στο guild Μου στο WoW τα 30 από τα 35 άτομα που έχουν ADSL είναι φοιτητές και υπάρχουν και άλλοι 5 που είναι με ISDN γιατί δεν τους καλύπτει ο ΟΤΕ.....


Αυτό όμως είναι εκτός της φοιτητικής δραστηριότητας... Όταν λέει ότι θα δώσει φθηνο ίντερνετ στους φοιτητές εννοεί πως θα δωθεί για την φοιτητική του δραστηριότητα και όχι για την διασκέδασή του.




> Αν μπεί φραγμός σε mp3 και .avi δεν θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ούτε Video on Demand Ούτε υπηρεσίες αντίστοιχες του real rhapsody ούτε τίποτα....τότε τι να την κάνουμε την ADSL;


Ξέρεις κάποιον φοιτητή που σπουδάζει σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο να χρειάζεται το Video on Demand για κάτι άλλο εκτός απο την προσωπική του διασκέδαση;

----------


## ermis333

Επαναλαμβάνω φίλε μου πως *δεν* δίνει φτηνό ADSL για τις *σπουδές* αλλά για την *Προώθησή* του ADSL και της Κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας στους νέους , αυτό είχε πεί προεκλογικά όταν μιλούσε σε νέους ο Μπούλης και αυτό κάνει.

Τα θέατρα και τα Cinema Που έχουν φοιτητικό εισιτήριο το έχουν γιατι χρειάζεται για τις σπουδές των φοιτητών;;;;;

----------


## Ducklord

Βρε niath7, και για τη διασκέδασή τους να το χρησιμοποιήσουν, καλά θα κάνουν. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πως "ζιλέβουμε που ντεν έκι τσάμπα κε γκια μάζ", μα πως έχουμε φάει στη μούρη 2-3 αναβαθμίσεις του ΟΤΕς που χρειάστηκαν σεβαστό διάστημα η καθεμιά. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα bandwidth-παροχέα, μα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, πως να το πω, "σωλήνωσης" του ΟΤΕς - ή, τουλάχιστον, αυτή η εντύπωση έχει δοθεί. Το δίκτυό του φαίνεται να μην αντέχει περισσότερους χρήστες, και ο ίδιος δεν δείχνει να... συμπαθεί τις αναβαθμίσεις. Άρα, μία ομαδική "επίθεση" πολλών χρηστών στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις, ειδικά αν δεν είναι ελεγχόμενη με κάποιον τρόπο, θα γονατίσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις - και οι νέες, μονάχα 512 δεν θα είναι.

Το σωστό για εμένα είναι να αρχίσει το μέτρο με ογκοχρέωση, με αναβαθμίσεις από πλευράς του ΟΤΕς όσο αυξάνεται το πλήθος των φοιτητών που θα έχουν πρόσβαση, μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε σημείο που το δίκτυο να "σηκώνει" και τους "καταναλωτές" ADSL, και τους φοιτητές.
Και θα ξαναρωτήσω: ρε παιδιά, σας χρειάζεται σοβαρά για εργασίες μεγαλύτερος όγκος από τα 15-20GB το μήνα; Σε άλλο θρέντ έχει δημοσιεύσει, καταχαρούμενος χρήστης, μήνυμα πως "κατέβασε 40 ολόκληρα GB μέσω δορυφορικού Internet σε 20 μέρες"! ΤΙ παραπάνω μπορεί να χρειάζεται κανείς, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για σπουδές (συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες σε σχέση με "γενική χρήση");

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## niath7

> δεν δίνει φτηνό ADSL για τις σπουδές αλλά για την Προώθησή του ADSL και της Κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας στους νέους


Ωραία και εγώ σου λέω για τι σκοπό χρειάζεται ένας φοιτητής το φθηνό internet με ISP το ΕΔΕΤ. Αν μας δώσει ADSL με ISP τη Forthnet ή την OTEnet ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο provider τότε ναι όλα θα πρέπει να είναι ελευθερα.




> Βρε niath7, και για τη διασκέδασή τους να το χρησιμοποιήσουν, καλά θα κάνουν


Καλά θα κάνουν και για να μη βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απ' έξω και εγώ αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και είναι όλα ελεύθερα θα κόψω τη Forthnet και θα πάρω και εγώ τη φοιτητική πρόσβαση και θα συνεχίσω να κατεβάζω ότι και τώρα.




> μα πως έχουμε φάει στη μούρη 2-3 αναβαθμίσεις του ΟΤΕ


Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαι και εγώ ένας απο αυτούς




> ρε παιδιά, σας χρειάζεται σοβαρά για εργασίες μεγαλύτερος όγκος από τα 15-20GB


Όχι δεν χρειάζονται, κάποιος ανέφερε κάτι για διανομές Linux τις οποίες άνετα μπορεί να τις κατεβάσει και απο το πανεπιστήμιο του γρήγορα και να τις γράψει εκεί σε CD ή να τις πάρει με ένα φορητό σκληρό δίσκο αν θέλει. Τώρα αν βέβαια θέλει να κατεβάζει warez όπως κάνω εγώ και πολύ άλλοι τότε ναι χρειαζόμαστε όχι 20GB αλλά περισσότερα και απο 60GB.

----------


## PopManiac

* Ducklord* , μαζί σου!

Φίλοι (συμ)φοιτητές να δούμε τα πράγματα σοβαρά: Με δεδομένο το χάλι των Ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων, στα οποία έφαγα και τρώω τα χρόνια μου μαθαίνοντας και - πλεόν - διδάσκοντας, πιστεύετε ότι τεχνολογίες του στυλ Video on Demand θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα; Για όσους γνωρίζουν, θα με σώσει αν δεν πατάω στην Αίθουσα Παπαρρηγοπούλου της Νομικής (που παραμένουν τα ίδια έδρανα από την εποχή του Καζαντζάκη) αλλά παρακολουθώ τη διάλεξη online? Και, πόσα μέλη ΔΕΠ στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσο εξοικοιωμένα με νέες τεχνολογίες να ετοιμάζουν VoD και άλλα τέτοια; Και πόσα από αυτά έχουν το χρόνο και τη διάθεση (μεταξύ των 500 εξω-ακαδημαϊκών δραστηριοτήτων τους); Μα, καλά είμαστε σοβαροί, αυτήν τη στιγμή η ανώτατη εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα πάσχει λόγω μη αρκετών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων φοιτητών; Δεν παραγνωρίζω ούτε λεπτό την αξία του DSL, το αντίθετο μάλλον, αλλά όχι όμως και ότι θα αναβαθμίσει ποιοτικά την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα! 

Όταν η "δωρεάν" παιδεία του ενός συγγράμματος, των βιβλιοθηκών με μόλις 5000 τίτλους (τη στιγμή που η βιλβιοθήκη της Οξφόρδης λαμβάνει ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ δημοσιεύεται στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο!), των φωτοτυπημένων σημειώσεων από το 1990, των αμφιθεάτρων 500 ατόμων και μυρίων άλλων προβλημάτων είναι "δωρεάν" στα χαρτιά, το DSL μας μάρανε; Έχει αξία, δε λέω, αλλά είναι το ίδιο σαν να ρίξουμε σε μια έρημο στην Αφρική εκατομμύρια βιβλία από αεροπλάνο και να ελπίσουμε πως θα μειωθούν τα επίπεδα του αναλφαβητισμού!!!! Δεν είναι βέβαια όλα τόσο μαύρα, υπάρχουν Σχολές και Τμήματα που κάνουν απίστευτη δουλειά, αλλά μη μου πει κανείς πως η υποδομή είναι καλύτερη από ό,τι περιγράφω!!!

Φίλοι φοιτητές, θέλετε φτηνό DSL; Μαζί σας κι εγώ, αλλά και όλοι οι Έλληνες! Αλλά μη βαυκαλίζεστε! Αυτήν τη στιγμή, το 'ακριβό' DSL στην Ελλάδα είναι πλασματικά ακριβό εξαιτίας μονοπωλιακής πρακτικής ΟΤΕ (και σιγονταρίσματος από ISPs οι οποίοι γνωρίζουν πως δεν θα μπορέσουν να ανταποκριθούν σε μια πραγματικά ελεύθερη αγορά ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων). Και, επιμένω σε αυτό που έλεγα πριν: Ας ρίξει ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμές των παγίων συνολικά ή - ορθότερα - ας πάψει να παρανομεί με τα νταβατζηλικο-πάγια και μετά ας κάνει τον 'καλό' απέναντί σας με φτηνές χρεώσεις. Αλλά, όπως προείπα, είναι απαράδεκτο να επιδοτούν οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες το φτηνό πάγιο των φοιτητών. 

Τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πως στη Σχολή που διδάσκω (Πολιτικών Επιστημών Νομικής) υπάρχει αίθουσα 40 υπολογιστών με Τ1 σύνδεση! Και η πληρότητα είναι καθημερινά κατά 10-20%! Δηλαδή, όλοι αυτοί οι φοιτητές που δεν πατάνε, το κάνουν γιατί δε βολεύονται να παίρνουν το Μετρό (το Εργαστήρι Η/Υ απέχει 2 λεπτά με τα πόδια από Σταθμό Μοναστηράκι) και περιμένουν να έχουν DSL στο σπίτι τους; Ε, εντάξει, μην βαφτίζουμε το κρέας ψάρι! 

Εγώ είμαι απολύτως σύμφωνος με φτηνό φοιτητικό DSL αλλά * εάν και εφόσον το παιχνίδι είναι ανοικτό για όλους τους χρήστες* . Και μη μου πείτε, όπως καποιοι φίλοι εδώ, ότι το φτηνό πάγιο για φοιτητές θα ρίξει το πάγιο και για τους υπόλοιπους. Αυτό αντιτίθεται σε κάθε γνωστή πρακτική ανταγωνισμού στον πλανήτη! Και σίγουρα, αν τελικά ο ΟΤΕ ρίξει το πάγιο, δε θα το κάνει λόγω των φοιτητών αλλά επειδή όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες θα ξεσηκωθούν! Έτσι ανοίγει ο ανταγωνισμός στην Ελλάδα τελικά!!!!

Και, κλείνοντας, αν θέλει η κυβέρνηση (οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι κομματικά) να κάνει κοινωνική πολιτική στο DSL, οι πρώτοι που θα πρέπει - τώρα κιόλας!!! - να το έχουν φτηνό (ή σωστότερα δωρεάν) είναι τα * Άτομα με Αναπηρία* . Και εννοείται πριν από φοιτητές, πολύτεκνους, ακρίτες και οποιαδήποτε άλλη ομάδα! Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα αυτό θα ήταν αυτονόητο αλλά όχι στην τόσο 'ανθρωπιστική' Ελληνική κοινωνία...

----------


## niath7

> Τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πως στη Σχολή που διδάσκω (Πολιτικών Επιστημών Νομικής) υπάρχει αίθουσα 40 υπολογιστών με Τ1 σύνδεση! Και η πληρότητα είναι καθημερινά κατά 10-20%!


Μη μιλάμε για τα πανεπιστήμια της αθήνας γιατί σε αυτά η κατάσταση είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο τα επαρχιακά ΤΕΙ, για ελάτε στο δικό μου να δείτε τους 8 εν ενεργεία υπολογιστές απο τους 20 για ολόκληρο το ΤΕΙ, μιλάμε για περίπου 25.000 φοιτητές. Αν είσαι τυχερός θα έχεις μία θέση στην εστία για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ασύρματο δίκτυο το οποίο μοιράζεσαι με κάποια σπίτια εκτός του ΤΕΙ έχοντας δώσει την πρόσβαση ο ίδιος ο διαχειριστής δικτύου και βέβαια τη νύχτα τα 2/3 του bandwidth  δίνονται σε αυτούς (2mbit η σύνδεση του ΤΕΙ).




> Και, κλείνοντας, αν θέλει η κυβέρνηση (οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι κομματικά) να κάνει κοινωνική πολιτική στο DSL, οι πρώτοι που θα πρέπει - τώρα κιόλας!!! - να το έχουν φτηνό (ή σωστότερα δωρεάν) είναι τα  Άτομα με Αναπηρία . Και εννοείται πριν από φοιτητές, πολύτεκνους, ακρίτες και οποιαδήποτε άλλη ομάδα! Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα αυτό θα ήταν αυτονόητο αλλά όχι στην τόσο 'ανθρωπιστική' Ελληνική κοινωνία...


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ και εγώ και μάλιστα είμαι σύμφωνος στο δωρεάν και όχι φθηνό.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Φίλοι (συμ)φοιτητές να δούμε τα πράγματα σοβαρά: Με δεδομένο το χάλι των Ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων, στα οποία έφαγα και τρώω τα χρόνια μου μαθαίνοντας και - πλεόν - διδάσκοντας, πιστεύετε ότι τεχνολογίες του στυλ Video on Demand θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα; Για όσους γνωρίζουν, θα με σώσει αν δεν πατάω στην Αίθουσα Παπαρρηγοπούλου της Νομικής (που παραμένουν τα ίδια έδρανα από την εποχή του Καζαντζάκη) αλλά παρακολουθώ τη διάλεξη online? Και, πόσα μέλη ΔΕΠ στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσο εξοικοιωμένα με νέες τεχνολογίες να ετοιμάζουν VoD και άλλα τέτοια; Και πόσα από αυτά έχουν το χρόνο και τη διάθεση (μεταξύ των 500 εξω-ακαδημαϊκών δραστηριοτήτων τους); Μα, καλά είμαστε σοβαροί, αυτήν τη στιγμή η ανώτατη εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα πάσχει λόγω μη αρκετών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων φοιτητών; Δεν παραγνωρίζω ούτε λεπτό την αξία του DSL, το αντίθετο μάλλον, αλλά όχι όμως και ότι θα αναβαθμίσει ποιοτικά την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα!


Σεβαστή η αποωή σου PopManiac αλλά αν περιμένουμε από τη Νομική Σχολή να αναγνωρίσει τις δυνατότητες και την αξία της ευρυζωνικότητας στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία, θα πρεπει να περιμένουμε αλλα 20 χρόνια. Οι νομικάριοι καλυύτερα θα κάνουν, να ασχοληθουν με αποδοτικό νομοπαρασκευαστικό έργο (βλ. νόμο για τις Επικοινωνίες).

Τό οτι υπάρχει χασμα της διείσδυσης των νεων τεχνολογιών ανάμεσα στους φοιτητες των διαφορων επιστημών είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Άλλοι δολευουν καθημερινά πάνω σε πλατφορμες τηλε-εκπαιδευσης και αλλοι δεν ξέρουν να στειλουν ακόμα ένα e-mail.
Αυτος ομως δεν είναι λόγος να να υπαρχει στασιμότητα και τους αλλους (τους λιγους αν θέλετε), που ενδιαφέρονται να αξιοποιήσουν ο,τι η τεχνολογια παρεχει.

Ο φοιτητής εχει ανάγκη σε πρώτη φάση απο *always on* Internet με μια στοιχειώδη ταχύτητα.
Σε δευτερη και αναλογα με την ωριμανση της τεχνολογίας στη χωρα μας, ας παρει και το 1 και τα 2 Μbits!

Όποιος δε δεχεται τα παραπάνω ή πανάσχετος με την εννοια ακαδημαϊκή εκπαίδευση είναι ή ζηλόφθονος.

----------


## Ducklord

Popmaniac: Σωστότατος, μα υπάρχει και η "περίπτωση Niath" που έχει δίκιο.

Niath: Αποδεκτά όσα λες. Δες, όμως, όσα έχω πει, μα και την απάντηση που ακολουθεί...

Del_Ahmett: Σωστότατος και ορθά τα σκέφτεσαι. Το δε μεγάλο λάθος, που "χτυπάει και άσχημα" στα συναισθήματα των καταναλωτών (καλά, τουλάχιστον ΕΜΕΝΑ με "χάλασε") είναι και το καταραμένο το "512"... Βρε τρισκατάρατοι, είναι που είναι ακριβή η 384 και απλησίαστη η 1024, οι συνδέσεις 512 παραμένουν "πολυτέλεια" για την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων... Και στους φοιτητές, που και καλά έχουν "βασικές ανάγκες" για τις σπουδές τους, ανακοινώνεις πως θα δόσεις 512;

Να το διευκρινήσω αυτό, διότι ακούγεται κάπως κακό...
Είναι το αντίστοιχο του να δουλεύεις όλη μέρα για να βγάλεις τα προς το ζην και να φας ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και να βλέπεις, δίπλα σου, να μετατρέπουν ένα τεράστιο οικόπεδο σε άσυλο για άνεργους, να δίνουν στον καθένα τους μία βίλα με προτζέκτορες και cyber συστήματα και να οργανώνουν συσίτια με αστακοχαβιάρι... Και αυτά ενώ εσύ δεν έχεις ελπίδα να μαζέψεις τα απαραίτητα για να φτιάξεις μυτζηθροκροκέτες... Ε, δεν θέλει και πολύ... Θα τα παρατήσεις και εσύ και θα δηλώσεις άνεργος... Χαζός είσαι;
(αυτό, βέβαια, εμπνευσμένο από γνωστούς μου που, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, σκέφτηκαν πως "μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να επιστρέψουν στη φοιτητική ζωή" όταν έμαθαν για την επικείμενη "προσφορά" του ΟΤΕς)

Ουφ... Πάλι κακός έγινα...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## PopManiac

> Ο φοιτητής εχει ανάγκη σε πρώτη φάση απο *always on* Internet με μια στοιχειώδη ταχύτητα.
> Σε δευτερη και αναλογα με την ωριμανση της τεχνολογίας στη χωρα μας, ας παρει και το 1 και τα 2 Μbits!
> 
> Όποιος δε δεχεται τα παραπάνω ή πανάσχετος με την εννοια ακαδημαϊκή εκπαίδευση είναι ή ζηλόφθονος.


Ουδεμία απολύτως αντίρρηση!!!! Ο φοιτητής (και η φοιτήτρια επιμένω!) χρειάζεται always on και μάλιστα με ταχύτητες αρκετά υψηλότερες των 512! Αλλά πρέπει σώνει και καλά να την έχει σπίτι του/της; Λόγω δουλειάς πηγαινοέρχομαι σε αρκετά πανεπιστήμια ΗΒ και ΗΠΑ. Και έχω διαπιστώσει (ιδίοις δακρυσμένοις όμμασι!) τις ταχύτητες που απολαμβάνουν οι φοιτητές. Εντός όμως των πανεπιστημίων! Θα μου πεις, πολλοί - αν όχι οι περισσότεροι κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ - μένουν εντός campus. Αλλά, σε καμμία από τις δύο χώρες δεν έχω ακούσει για πολιτική επιδότησης DSL στο * σπίτι*  κάθε φοιτητή/φοιτήτριας! Και, επαναλαμβάνοντας, ακόμα και στην τεχνολογικά οπισθοδρομική Νομική, υπάρχουν πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες στα εργαστήρια Η/Υ που έχουμε. 

Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά μόλις τώρα ένας φίλος που επίσης διδάσκει στο Τμήμα μου, διάβασε το ποστ μου και μου τηλεφώνησε να μου υπενθυμίσει ότι η μεγαλύτερη χρήση του Εργαστηρίου μας γίνεται από αλλοδαπούς φοιτητές ενός διαπανεπιστημιακού Μεταπτυχιακού που κάνουμε! Και αυτό από άνθρωπο ο οποίος μέσα στα καθήκοντά του ήταν υπεύθυνος του Εργαστηρίου τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια!

Επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά: Είμαι καθόλα υπέρ φτηνού DSL σε φοιτητές, αλλά με τις προϋποθέσεις που ανέφερα. Και, συνοψίζοντας, δεν είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι οι φοιτητές σώνει και καλά χρειάζονται always on σύνδεση στο σπίτι, από τη στιγμή που και η Ελλάδα σιγά-σιγά συμβαδίζει με τις υπόλοιπες χώρες και παρέχει σε αρκετά ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα (ενδεχομένως μόνο σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα) μεγάλες ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις.

----------


## PopManiac

Niath, ναι, έχεις δίκιο (Έχω αργή σύνδεση και τώρα σε είδα!).

Σε συνέχεια του παρπάνω μυνήματός μου λοιπόν, μήπως είναι καλύτερο η πολιτεία να φροντίσει να παρέχει σε ΟΛΑ τα ιδρύματα (ανώτερης και ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης) broadband και μετά να μιλήσουμε για επιδοτούμενο dsl σε φοιτητές ατομικά; Δεν έχει και μεγαλύτερα πλεονεκτήματα λόγω δικτύωσης εντός ιδρύματος αλλά και με άλλα ιδρύματα. Έτσι δεν θα προαχθεί η γνώση; Και, στην τελική, αυτός δεν είναι ένας από τους Πυλώνες του Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας;

Παπιάρχοντα, απολαυστικότατος όπως πάντοτε!!!

----------


## niath7

> Σωστότατος και ορθά τα σκέφτεσαι. Το δε μεγάλο λάθος, που "χτυπάει και άσχημα" στα συναισθήματα των καταναλωτών (καλά, τουλάχιστον ΕΜΕΝΑ με "χάλασε") είναι και το καταραμένο το "512"... Βρε τρισκατάρατοι, είναι που είναι ακριβή η 384 και απλησίαστη η 1024, οι συνδέσεις 512 παραμένουν "πολυτέλεια" για την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων... Και στους φοιτητές, που και καλά έχουν "βασικές ανάγκες" για τις σπουδές τους, ανακοινώνεις πως θα δόσεις 512;


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό, το να δώσει 512 με 20€ ενώ η 384 αυτή τη στιγμή κοστίζει το μήνα 19,90+24,90+18% είναι κάπως... τρελό να το πώ, άδικο καλύτερα για αυτούς που πληρώνουν τόσα πολλά για χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες. Μήπως όμως αν δώσει με 20€ 512 τότε η 512 για τους μη φοιτητές πέσει ας πούμε στα 25€; Γιατί 25€ - 25% που είναι η νόμιμη μείωση για τους φοιτητές. Λέω μήπως γίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Για τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις εννοώ για το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ 25€ και όχι μαζί με ISP.




> Σε συνέχεια του παρπάνω μυνήματός μου λοιπόν, μήπως είναι καλύτερο η πολιτεία να φροντίσει να παρέχει σε ΟΛΑ τα ιδρύματα (ανώτερης και ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης) broadband και μετά να μιλήσουμε για επιδοτούμενο dsl σε φοιτητές ατομικά; Δεν έχει και μεγαλύτερα πλεονεκτήματα λόγω δικτύωσης εντός ιδρύματος αλλά και με άλλα ιδρύματα. Έτσι δεν θα προαχθεί η γνώση; Και, στην τελική, αυτός δεν είναι ένας από τους Πυλώνες του Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας;


Αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ σωστό και θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει ήδη. Αλλά με όσα βλέπουν τα μάτια μου (τουλάχιστον στο ΤΕΙ μου) τα 3 χρόνια που σπουδάζω κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει και δεν ξέρω το λόγο. Bandwidth υπάρχει "άφθονο" να δωθεί, όσο για υπολογιστές δόξα το θεό υπάρχουν πολλοί ήδη στο ΤΕΙ μου αλλά τους έχουν και κάθονται. Τόσοι υπολογιστές υπάρχουν στις αίθουσες της σχολής των τηλεπικοινωνιών και πληροφορικής. Άρα το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται αλλού, καλύτερα είναι να φτιάξουν τα εντός των πανεπιστημίων και μετά συζητάνε και το φθηνό ADSL για τους φοιτητές.

----------


## ermis333

Για να τελειώνουμε....υπάρχει συμφωνία με τους ISP στο να δωθεί φοιτητικό ADSL ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, με 29.5€ τελική (όλα μέσα). Η κυβέρνηση όμως πιέζει για ακόμα χαμηλότερες τιμές, και καλεί τους ISP να κάνουν ανάλογη μείωση με αυτή του ΟΤΕ....κάτι που θα έδινε στους φοιτητές ADSL 512 με 10-15€ όλα μέσα....Γι αυτό γκρινιάζουν οι ISP....Oi ISP είναι απώλυτα σύμφωνοι με τα 29.5€ χωρίς ογκοχρεώσεις και τα σχετικά.

----------


## niath7

> Για να τελειώνουμε....υπάρχει συμφωνία με τους ISP στο να δωθεί φοιτητικό ADSL ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, με 29.5€ τελική (όλα μέσα).


Το μόνο που απομένει τώρα είναι να πέσουν οι τιμές για τους μη φοιτητές έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο δίκαιο και για αυτούς.

----------


## PopManiac

> Για να τελειώνουμε....υπάρχει συμφωνία με τους ISP στο να δωθεί φοιτητικό ADSL ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, με 29.5€ τελική (όλα μέσα).


Και πόσο θα είναι το ΟΤΕπάγιο; 5€ ή δωρεάν; Αυτό βεβαιότατα δεν είναι κυβερνητική ή ΟΤΕτζήδικη επιδότηση, αλλά επιδότηση των υπόλοιπων χρηστών προς τους φοιτητές (όπως πολλάκις έχω αναφέρει). 

Τουλάχιστον, μπορείς να το αποδεχτείς ermis, ή πρέπει να κάνουμε Economics 101;

----------


## del_ahmettt

Θέλω να δεχτείτε  οτι με το να υπάρχουν Χ PC's σε κάποιο υπολογιστικό κέντρο διαθέσιμα στους φοιτητές δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται "παροχή" ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι πετύχαμε ο μέσος Ελληνας να γίνει "ευρυζωνικός" με το να surfαρει μισή ωρα στο PC της δουλειάς του. 

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι για να εφαρμοστεί το παράλογο σκεπτικό σας που λεει "μόνο στο πανεπιστήμιο" χρειάζονται να δημιουργηθούν πολλαπλάσιες θεσεις στους σταθμούς εργασίας.
Αυτό προϋποθέτει:
Αναγκαιότητα για τεραστιες επεκτασεις σε υποδομές-κατασκευή κτηρίων, αγορα hardwareΜεγάλα κόστος συντήρησης, διαχείρισης και αναβαθμισης αυτης της υποδομής24h λειτουργία, οποτε περισσότερο προσωπικό και ακόμα περισσότερες δαπάνες

Εχει το κρατος καμια διαθεση να "ξηλωθεί" για να υλοποιηθουν τα παραπάνω.

Επίσης υπάρχουν και οι παρακάτω ανθρώπινοι λόγοι:

Πολλοί φοιτητές (δεν θα πω όλοι γιατι υπαρχουν και οι "τουρίστες") είναι στην κυριολεξία από το πρωί μέχρι το βραδυ στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο, για διαφορες υποχρεωσεις (μη μου πείτε για καφέ, δεν θα το δεχτώ...)
Δηλαδή πρεπει να μενουν αλλες 5 επειδή θελουν να κοιταξουν και κάτι στο Internet. Aν είναι έτσι πρεπει να χορηγούνται αντισκηνα και οχι dsl στους φοιτητές για να τα στήνουν έξω από τις σχολές τους...  :Very Happy:  Κάποιοι φοιτητές (και εγώ αναμεσα τους) εχουν τη συνήθεια να ασχολουνται με τις εργασιες τους και τη μελέτη τους, τις νυχτερινες ώρες όταν ολος ο κοσμος κοιμαται (είτε λόγω ελλειψης χρόνου, είτε για αλλους λόγους)
Δηλαδή τί πρεπει να κάνουν  :Question:  Να ξεκινάνε στις 3 η ωρα τη νυχτα και να πηγαίνουν (με το λεωφορείο που δεν έχει)΄και με τις πυζάμες   :Very Happy:  στο πανεπιστημιο για να εργαστουν;;;Xώρια που σε κάθε υπολογιστικό κέντρο υπάρχει ένας Admin = (Δημόσιος Υπάλληλος) που μπορεί να εχει ό,τι "βίτσια" μπορεις να φανταστεις.
Λχ στη σχολή μου , στο υπολογιστικό κεντρο, τα PCs δεν διαθετουν οπτικά μεσα εγγραφής και οι USB είναι κλειδωμένες!

Ας είμαστε λοιπον λίγο σοβαροι σε όσα λέμε!

Και για το εξωτερικό εχω να αναφέρω οτι πλην του ότι τα μεγεθη είναι άλλα, υπάρχει πολύ διαδεδομένη η ιδέα του campus. Kάθε φοιτητής εχει το room του, που εχει μια πριζα που συνδεεται στο Gigabit-LAN του ιδρύματος. Αρα λοπιον εχει τότε ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στο σπίτι του!

----------


## sdikr

> Και για το εξωτερικό εχω να αναφέρω οτι πλην του ότι τα μεγεθη είναι άλλα, υπάρχει πολύ διαδεδομένη η ιδέα του campus. Kάθε φοιτητής εχει το room του, που εχει μια πριζα που συνδεεται στο Gigabit-LAN του ιδρύματος. Αρα λοπιον εχει τότε ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση στο σπίτι του!


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το campus  μόνο για τον πρώτο χρόνο

----------


## chatasos

> Για να τελειώνουμε....υπάρχει συμφωνία με τους ISP στο να δωθεί φοιτητικό ADSL ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ, με 29.5€ τελική (όλα μέσα). Η κυβέρνηση όμως πιέζει για ακόμα χαμηλότερες τιμές, και καλεί τους ISP να κάνουν ανάλογη μείωση με αυτή του ΟΤΕ....κάτι που θα έδινε στους φοιτητές ADSL 512 με 10-15€ όλα μέσα....Γι αυτό γκρινιάζουν οι ISP....Oi ISP είναι απώλυτα σύμφωνοι με τα 29.5€ χωρίς ογκοχρεώσεις και τα σχετικά.


Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό?
Και αν ναι, το 512 θα είναι ίδιο με το 512 των υπολοίπων?

----------


## Ducklord

Del_Ahmett, έχεις δίκιο... Η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών κάθονται όλη μέρα στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο "για διάφορες υποχρεώσεις". Κατά τα άλλα, γνωστοί μου φοιτητές καταφέρνουν, επίσης, να πάρουν το πτυχίο τους με 20 ώρες διάβασμα ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ (αν υπάρχει μέθοδος...).
Οπότε, τι ακριβώς συζητάμε γιατί χάθηκα; Τέτοιες διαφορές, ρε παιδί μου, από φοιτητή σε φοιτητή;

Όσο για το οτι "εργάζεσαι όταν όλος ο κόσμος κοιμάται", άστο, και εγώ, και πολλοί άλλοι το κάνουν. Το "έλειψη χρόνου" είναι οικτρή δικαιολογία. Θες, δηλαδή, να πεις πως κοιμάσαι 2 με 4 ώρες την ημέρα; Κρίμα, διότι από φίλους μου, άλλα γνωρίζω... Πάρτι με πίτσες ως αργά το βράδι, διπλά ποδοσφαιράκια και ασύστολο κατέβασμα και ανταλλαγές αρχείων. Εκτός αν αγνοείς την έννοια της φράσης "φοιτητική ζωή" (συναντάται και σαν "κρεπάλη")...

Έχουμε, λοιπόν, και λέμε, για να κάνουμε σούμα τη λογική σου...

1. Θες να μην χρειάζεται να μεταβείς στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο, ή να παραμείνεις σε αυτόν, μα να μπορείς να εργαστείς άνετα από το σπίτι σου. Ξεχνάμε, για λίγο, το οτι όταν βγεις στην αγορά εργασίας και χρειαστεί να κάνεις υπερωρίες, δεν θα έχεις επιλογή. Έχεις δίκιο...

2. Θες να μπορείς να ασχολείσαι τις νυχτερινές ώρες με τις εργασίες σου. Δεκτό. Και εγώ το έκανα. Πρέπει, όμως, να υπάρχουν και κάποια όρια. Διάλεξες να μπεις στη σχολή που μπήκες; Ναι. Πρέπει να κάνεις κάποια πράγματα για να περάσεις; Ναι. Θέλεις και λίγη βοήθεια, χορηγίες, υποστήριξη, για να κάνεις αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις; Δεκτό. Θα έπρεπε να σου δίνεται. Όχι, όμως, και με τον τρόπο που θέλεις εσύ..! Με την ίδια λογική, αφού και εγώ είμαι "νυχτοπούλι", να απαιτήσω από τους συνεργάτες μου να δουλεύουμε μετά τις 11 το βράδι..!

3. Ο Admin υποτίθεται πως δεν περιορίζει την εργασία των χρηστών, μα διασφαλίζει την ομαλή λειτουργία των υπολογιστών. Το παράδειγμα που δίνεις είναι, όντως, "άρρωστο" μα αναμενόμενο. Είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν υπάρχει λύση για την περίπτωση που θες να πάρεις δεδομένα στο σπίτι σου; Έχεις ρωτήσει; Και, αν δεν υπάρχει, μήπως κάποιος θα έπρεπε να επιληφθεί του θέματος;

Και, πλήζ, εξήγησέ μου πού κολλάει το "ας είμαστε λίγο σοβαροί σε όσα λέμε". Δηλαδή, θέλεις τσάμπα, απεριόριστη σύνδεση για να κάνεις με την άνεσή σου τις εργασίες σου; ΟΚ. Θες και να ΜΗΝ έχει περιορισμούς, για να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις ό,τι θες, όπως το θές, όποτε το θες; Έτσι, με το "έτσι θέλω"; Και εγώ βρε συ θέλω το ίδιο! Και όλα τα μέλη του σάητε! Ξέρεις κανένα τρόπο να το κάνουμε;  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ermis333

> Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό?
> Και αν ναι, το 512 θα είναι ίδιο με το 512 των υπολοίπων?


Μεταφέρω την είδηση....


*Πρωτοβουλία*

H τελευταία συνάντηση είχε προγραμματιστεί για χθες, με τις δύο πλευρές να μην έχουν συμφωνήσει σε καίρια σημεία της πρωτοβουλίας και τους παρόχους Internet να υποστηρίζουν ότι «απαιτούνται προσεκτικές κινήσεις προκειμένου να μην κανιβαλιστεί η αγορά».

*Tα αρμόδια κυβερνητικά στελέχη κάλεσαν προ διμήνου τους παρόχους και τους ζήτησαν να μειώσουν κατά 50% τις τιμές για ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις (ADSL) προς τους φοιτητές.*

O *OTE,* που εκλήθη να προχωρήσει σε αντίστοιχη μείωση του μηνιαίου παγίου που χρεώνεται ο χρήστης που διαθέτει ADSL γραμμή, *προχώρησε ακόμα πιο πέρα και δήλωσε προ εβδομάδας στην κυβέρνηση ότι ειδικά για τους φοιτητές θα παρέχει συνδέσεις ADSL (στα 512 Mbps)  έναντι πέντε ευρώ από 35 ευρώ που πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές.*

Tο γεγονός ότι ο OTE προχώρησε σε τόσο μεγάλη έκπτωση αξιοποιήθηκε απ’ όσους ζητούν αντίστοιχες μειώσεις από τους παρόχους.

*Eκπτωση*

*Oι τελευταίοι δέχθηκαν την έκπτωση του 50%, αλλά δήλωσαν ότι δεν μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τη μεγάλη μείωση του OTE στο πάγιο*. Eπιπλέον, θέτουν μια σειρά από ζητήματα προκειμένου να διαφυλάξουν τη σημερινή πελατεία τους (η οποία κατά βάση αποτελείται από νεαρής ηλικίας συνδρομητές, μεταξύ των οποίων και φοιτητές). *Kάποιοι προτείνουν να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση για τη μηνιαία συνδρομή ADSL, αλλά να τεθούν περιορισμοί στη χρήση. Για παράδειγμα, να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα οι φοιτητές που θα έχουν τις συγκεκριμένες συνδέσεις να «κατεβάζουν» μέχρι πέντε Gigabytes το μήνα.*

----------


## Lord_British

Ανακοινωθηκε και επισημα απο τον πρωθυπουργο!!!

Δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο για τους αριστούχους φοιτητές ανακοίνωσε την Παρασκευή από τη Θεσσαλονίκη ο πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Καραμανλής. Επίσης, ο ΟΤΕ θα παρέχει σε όλους τους προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ειδική μειωμένη τιμή πέντε ευρώ μηνιαίως για τη σύνδεση ADSL.

Μιλώντας σε εκδήλωση για την συμπλήρωση 50 χρόνων από την ίδρυση της Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής της συμπρωτεύουσας ,ο πρωθυπουργός επισήμανε την ανάγκη κάλυψης -το συντομότερο δυνατό- του «ψηφιακού χάσματος» που χωρίζει την Ελλάδα από τις πιο αναπτυγμένες χώρες του κόσμου.

«Στο πλαίσιο αυτό» είπε, «και σε συνεννόηση με τον ΟΤΕ, από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος ο πρώτος σε επίδοση φοιτητής κάθε έτους, σε κάθε σχολή, καθώς και ο φοιτητής ή η φοιτήτρια που εισήχθησαν πρώτοι σε κάθε σχολή, θα δικαιούνται δωρεάν πρόσβαση ADSL και υπηρεσία γρήγορου Internet για ολόκληρο το ακαδημαϊκό έτος».

Ο κ. Καραμανλής ανέφερε επίσης ότι από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος ο ΟΤΕ θα παρέχει σε όλους τους προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ειδική μειωμένη τιμή πέντε ευρώ το μήνα για την πρόσβαση ADSL (σήμερα κοστίζει 36 ευρώ), ενώ θα προσφέρει μειωμένο κατά 50% τέλος ενεργοποίησης.

«Ταυτοχρόνως» είπε ο πρωθυπουργός, «οι παρέχοντες υπηρεσίες Internet και ο ΣΕΠΕ συμφώνησαν με τον ΟΤΕ και θα προσφέρουν και αυτοί στους φοιτητές ειδικό προϊόν για την υπηρεσία της γρήγορης πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο σε σημαντικά μειωμένη τιμή. Έτσι, η ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία θα προσφέρεται στην τιμή των 15 ευρώ το μήνα, έναντι της ισχύουσας σήμερα τιμής των 85 ευρώ».



Συγχαρητηρια στην κυβερνηση απο εμενα αν και οι πρωτοι που θα ωφεληθουν θα ειναι οι φοιτητες.Ηταν ευτυχως μια υποσχεση που κρατηθηκε και δεν ξεχαστηκε οπως τοσες αλλες.

Ας αρχισουμε λοιπον ολοι οι υπολοιποι να οργανωνομαστε ζητωντας απο ΟΤΕ και ΙΣΠς καλυτερες τιμες.Εφοσον μπορουν για τους φοιτητες να κανουν μια τοσο γενναια μειωση,μπορουν να προσφερουν και σε εμας καλυτερες τιμες.Ευχομαι μονο να μην υπαρχει καμια μπανανοφλουδα(ογκοχρεωση) στην ολη υποθεση και χαιρομαστε τσαμπα.

----------


## Nik0s

> Del_Ahmett, έχεις δίκιο... Η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών κάθονται όλη μέρα στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο "για διάφορες υποχρεώσεις". Κατά τα άλλα, γνωστοί μου φοιτητές καταφέρνουν, επίσης, να πάρουν το πτυχίο τους με 20 ώρες διάβασμα ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ (αν υπάρχει μέθοδος...).
> Οπότε, τι ακριβώς συζητάμε γιατί χάθηκα; Τέτοιες διαφορές, ρε παιδί μου, από φοιτητή σε φοιτητή;
> 
> Όσο για το οτι "εργάζεσαι όταν όλος ο κόσμος κοιμάται", άστο, και εγώ, και πολλοί άλλοι το κάνουν. Το "έλειψη χρόνου" είναι οικτρή δικαιολογία. Θες, δηλαδή, να πεις πως κοιμάσαι 2 με 4 ώρες την ημέρα; Κρίμα, διότι από φίλους μου, άλλα γνωρίζω... Πάρτι με πίτσες ως αργά το βράδι, διπλά ποδοσφαιράκια και ασύστολο κατέβασμα και ανταλλαγές αρχείων. Εκτός αν αγνοείς την έννοια της φράσης "φοιτητική ζωή" (συναντάται και σαν "κρεπάλη")...
> 
> Έχουμε, λοιπόν, και λέμε, για να κάνουμε σούμα τη λογική σου...
> 
> 1. Θες να μην χρειάζεται να μεταβείς στον πανεπιστημιακό χώρο, ή να παραμείνεις σε αυτόν, μα να μπορείς να εργαστείς άνετα από το σπίτι σου. Ξεχνάμε, για λίγο, το οτι όταν βγεις στην αγορά εργασίας και χρειαστεί να κάνεις υπερωρίες, δεν θα έχεις επιλογή. Έχεις δίκιο...
> 
> ...


Το πανεπιστήμιο είναι χώρος διδασκαλίας, όχι χώρος μελέτης. Εάν ήταν έτσι οι σχολές έπρεπε να έχουν ένα θρανίο με Η/Υ για κάθε φοιτητή. Με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή, εάν υποτίθετω ότι οι φοιτητές έπρεπε να κάνουν όλη την δουλειά στο πανεπιστήμιο θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν σε βάρδιες, και πάλι δεν θα υπήρχε χώρος/εξοπλισμός για όλους.

Για αυτό οι φίλοι μας οι αμερικάνοι το λένε homework :-)

Και όπως είπα και στην νωρίτερα, το μέτρο δε στοχεύει κυρίως στη διευκόλυνση των φοιτητών για τις σπουδές τους, αλλά στη διάδωση της ευρυζωνικότητας. Το συγκεκριμένο κοινό επιλέχθηκε γιατί:
α) Είναι κατά τεκμήριο νέοι άνθρωποι, που θέλοντας και μη θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαιτίας των σπουδών τους, αλλά και των λοιπών αναζητήσεων. Είναι άνθρωποι που θέλουν και χρησιμοποιύν το διαδύκτιο αλλά έχουν περιορισμένα/μηδένικά έσοδα.
β) Ενισχύεται η μετάδοση της πληροφορίας στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα. *Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές αυτή τη στιγμή δε γνωρίζουν καν πως να αναζητήσουν βασικά πράγματα στο ίντερνετ* και το βλέπω αυτό κάθε μέρα. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσοι δεν γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξη του google ή πως να αναζητήσουν πληροφορίες στο ήλεκτρονικό σύστημα της βιβλιοθήκης.
γ) Ενισχύεται οικονομικά η οικογένεια που σπουδάζει παιδιά.

Αυτό πάντως που παρατηρώ είναι το εξής: O ΟΤΕ και οί πάροχοι θα δώσουν ADSL 512 με 5 + 20 € *χωρίς επιδότηση από το κράτος*. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το δώσουν τουλάχιστο το κόστος γιατί δεν είναι δυνατό να δεχθούν μια συμφωνία που θα τους ζημιώνει. Εαν αυτό αληθεύει, τότε μετά την ψήφιση του νέου νομοσχεδίου θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε την 512 σύνδεση να πέσει γύρω στα 35-40€ για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους όταν η ΕΕΤΤ τελέσει ελέγχους κοστοστρέφειας στους προαναφερθέντες ;-)

----------


## nnn

> Και πόσο θα είναι το ΟΤΕπάγιο; 5€ ή δωρεάν; Αυτό βεβαιότατα δεν είναι κυβερνητική ή ΟΤΕτζήδικη επιδότηση, αλλά επιδότηση των υπόλοιπων χρηστών προς τους φοιτητές (όπως πολλάκις έχω αναφέρει).


Η λέξη επιδότηση που λες τα λέει όλα.
Γιατί να επιδοτώ εγώ τον "αιώνιο φοιτητή" ?
Γενναία μείωση τιμών για όλους τώρα.

----------


## unstoppable

Μειωση θα υπαρξει αραγε μονο στα 512Κb ή θα υπαρξει και στο 1Mb???

----------


## nikos_gr

Φυσικά εννοείται πως να μειωνόταν η τιμή για όλους θα ήταν το καλύτερο>Από τη στιγμή όμως που αυτό φαντάζει για την ώρα απίστευτο αυτό είναι ένα μέτρο που προφανώς θα τραβήξει τις τιμές προς τα κάτω αν και όχι στα ίδια επίπεδα.Το να πάμε όμςσ σε λογική να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα δεν νομίζω οτι προσφέρει κάτι...  :Embarassed:

----------


## nikos_gr

Edit:
Στάλθηκε 2 φορές.Σορρυ   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## ermis333

Να και μια κυβέρνηση που τουλάχιστον από τα 10 πράγματα που υπόσχεται κάνει τα 2 πράξη.....


Πλάκα στην πλάκα εγώ περίμενα το θέμα να λυθεί του χρόνου και προλάβανε μέσα σε 1 μήνα και το κάναν πράξη...μπράβο τους....

Πάντως να είστε σίγουροι πως από το φθινόπωρο που θα βγούν τα φοιτητικά πακέτα η 512 θα κοστίζει για όλους όσο σήμερα η 384 ίσως και λίγο ποιο κάτω....άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο είπαν και οι ΟΤΕτζήδες σε εκείνην την ημερίδα στην Πάτρα

----------


## Ducklord

Ετοιμαστείτε για τα γέλια...
Θα το ξαναπώ, ακόμη μία φορά, με άλλα λογάκια:
ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται "επιδότηση" από το κράτος ο ΟΤΕς, επειδή, απλά, δεν θα πληρώσει από την τσέπη του για τις συνδέσεις των φοιτητών. Αφού το κράτος δεν θα δώσει φράγκα, και ο ΟΤΕς δεν θα πληρώσει ο ίδιος από την τσέπη του, ΠΩΣ θα βγει το κόστος των συνδέσεων;
Από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες.

Μην παρεξηγείτε, τόσο καιρό δεν φωνάζω πως "θα πληρώνουμε εμείς το bandwidth των φοιτητών" μα πως θα μειωθεί αυτό των συνδρομητών για να δοθεί και στους φοιτητές. Και δεν μιλάω για το bandwidth ISPs, μα τη διαθέσιμη υποδομή του ΟΤΕς...

Έγινε, ταυτόχρονα, και καμία ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση του πιταρισμένου δικτύου;
Όχι...

Άρα, μάλλον θα φτάσουμε σε αυτά που λέγαμε νωρίτερα: ΔΕΝ θα πάρουν "512" οι φοιτητές... 128 θα πάρουν... Και 128 θα γίνουν και οι ήδη υπάρχουσες 384... :-(

Άντε, να χαιρόμαστε το νέο μέτρο...


-----------------------
Και, φυσικά, οι απαραίτητες απαντήσεις:
Νίκο, το να "δώσεις τσάμπα σύνδεση" δεν σημαίνει πως ο άλλος θα μάθει και να τη χρησιμοποιεί. Έχω φίλο που ΕΧΕΙ πρόσβαση εδώ και 10 χρόνια. Έστω, απλή dial up, μα ΕΧΕΙ. Έ, πριν 4 μέρες, του έκανα... μάθημα πως να χρησιμοποιεί το Google! Και έχει ΔΕΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ "εμπειρίας"! Θυμήσου και αντίστοιχη φάση με τους ίδιους τους υπουργούς. Πριν κάποια χρονάκια, έβγαλαν απόφαση και τσίμπησαν ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ laptop. Είδες κανέναν να πηγαίνει στη βουλή με laptop; Είδες κανέναν "να μαθαίνει κουμπιούτερ"; Αντίθετα, λίγο μετά έβγαλαν το νομοσχέδιο... απαγόρευσης των ηλεκτρονικών παιχνιδιών (συμπεριλαμβανόμενης της πασιέντζας και του ναρκαλιευτή που είχαν ήδη μέσα στα πισιά τους)!!!

...και λίγες "αναλυτικές", για το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα...

1. Ναι, μα διαφώνησα στο οτι υπάρχουν άτομα από τα οποία κερδίζει η χώρα μας και το κοινωνικό σύνολο στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας / τεχνογνωσίας, που ναι μεν εργάζονται, μα δεν έχουν υψηλές αποδοχές. Web Designers, γραφίστες, "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" προγραμματιστές κ.λπ... Δεν μιλάω για τις εταιρείες, μα τους ανεξάρτητους. Σε αυτούς δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν κάποιες ελαφρύνσεις; Προσοχή: ΔΕΝ ανήκω στην ομάδα που περιγράφω (άσχετα με την εντύπωση που ίσως έχω δώσει  :Wink:  )... Για αυτό φώναζα νωρίτερα: Πρώτα ενισχύεις αυτόν που δημιουργεί την υποδομή, και μετά αυτούς που θα την χρησιμοποιούν. Διότι διαφορετικά (με το μέτρο που λήφθηκε), ξέρεις τι κάνεις; Κόβεις τα πόδια σε αυτόν που δημιουργεί τα ελληνικά sites (για παράδειγμα) και "δίνεις ερεθίσματα" σε κάποιον που ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites. Όταν, με τη σειρά του, εκείνος τελειώσει τη σχολή του και ξεκινήσει την εργασία του, έ, θα του... κόψεις τα πόδια για να "δώσεις ερεθίσματα στον ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ που θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites". Στο τέλος, ποτέ κανείς δεν θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites, μα πάντα θα... "ενισχύουμε την προσπάθεια"! (παράδειγμα ήταν τα sites ντε, μην κολλήσετε σε αυτό!)

2. Σου απάντησα παραπάνω... Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές που, προσέξτε, γνωρίζω εγώ (βάσει των οποίων και κρίνω) είναι ολίγον τι "βαρεμένοι". Δεν μαθαίνουν και "δεν ξέρουν" όχι γιατί δεν μπορούν, όχι γιατί δεν έχουν παροχές, μα γιατί ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ. Ό,τι και να κάνεις, δεν πρόκειται να μάθουν, εκτός αν τους απειλήσεις με δίκανο. Αν τους δόσεις τσάμπα νετ, θα το έχουν για να κατεβάζουν τα επεισόδια της Λάμψης με την Καλομοίρα (χμμμ.. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί..! ΝΑ η "διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας" στη χώρα μας - ζήτω οι φοιτήτριες!). Όσο για τις "φτωχές οικογένειές τους", και πάλι, έχω δει το αντίστροφο (να ΤΟΝΙΣΩ πως μιλάω για ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ εμπειρία / γνωριμίες): όλοι οι "φτωχοί φοιτητές" που γνωρίζω έχουν 2-3 σπιτάκια κληρονομιά από τους γονείς, αυτοκίνητο που τους πήρε ο μπαμπάς και δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ (κωλύονται, λόγω "σπουδών" - ανάθεμα και αν περνάνε όσα μαθήματα θα έπρεπε). Εγώ, ο "πλούσιος" (εξυπακούεται, αφού πήγα σε... ιδιωτική σχολή και, άρα, είμαι καπιτάλας), δουλεύω εδώ και 6-7 χρονάκια, παλαιότερα έκανα μερικές "αρπαχτές" σαν τεχνικός, τελείωσα τη θητεία πρώτος "από την παρέα" και φτιάχνω, με ό,τι βγάζω, το σπίτι μας μαζί με την κοπέλα μου. Χωρίς φράγκα από μαμά-μπαμπά, χωρίς αυτοκίνητο, χωρίς "παροχές". Αυτά όχι για να κλαφτώ εγώ ως "θύμα των ιδιωτικών σχολών" (γιατί μου το είπαν και αυτό), μα διότι σαλεύω όταν γυρνάνε χαραμοφάηδες, βαρεμένοι, άεργοι και αιώνιοι φοιτητές (όχι όλοι στην χώρα μας, μα, δυστυχώς, όλοι οι γνωστοί μου) να μου κλαίγονται για "τα δικαιώματά τους". 

3. Όσο για την "ενίσχυση της οικογένειας που έχει φοιτητές", βρε, θα το ξαναπώ (και δεν το λέω προσβλητικά, απλά είναι... εργκ... από τις "αγαπημένες μου εκφράσεις"!): Πάρε φόρα και κοπάνα το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο. Έλα, να το κάνουμε και μαζί. Και μετά να δούμε την οικογένεια με τρία παιδιά, τα δύο φοιτητές, που ζουν στο νοίκι. Τι τους λείπει; "Η ευρυζωνικότητα"...!!!   :Mr. Green:  Δεκτό πως ναι, καλό τους κάνει, μα δεν τους βοηθά και σε πολλά. Δεν θα είχαν (λόγω εισοδήματος) γρήγορη σύνδεση, μα τώρα θα αποκτήσουν (και καλά, διότι θα πρέπει να αποκτήσουν και PC). Αντί να τους δώσουν καμιά 500άρα ευρώπουλα για κάθε παιδί, αντί να τους παράσχουν εκπτώσεις "25% ανά κεφαλή" (για να καταπολεμήσουμε και την υπογενητικότητα), τους δίνουν... Εργκ... "Γρήγορη σύνδεση"!!!
ΩωωΩω! Τι χαρά!

Σόρυ για το ειρωνικό μου ύφος, δεν πάει προς εσένα ή τον οποιοδήποτε, μα προς τα χάλια της χώρας μας. Έεεε, ρε, γλέντια, που λέει και ένας γνωστός μου...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mrsaccess

Το έχετε παρα%@%$%#!@!

Νομίζετε ότι οι φοιτητές είναι όλοι χαραμοφάηδες;;;;

Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάτε σε ένα νοσοκομείο να εξεταστείτε για αρτηριοσκλήρωση, σκεφτείτε για λίγο πως ένας φοιτητής ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου/πολυτεχνείου μπορεί μόλις να σας έσωσε από ένα έμφραγμα.

Αν στη μικρή πόλη που ζείτε δείτε σταδιακά το κυκλοφοριακό να βελτιώνεται και να πάτε πιο γρήγορα στη δουλειά σας, σκεφτείτε ότι ένας φοιτητής ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου/πολυτεχνείου μπορεί να δημιούργησε ένα νέο, adaptive αλγόριθμο για τη λειτουργία των φαναριών.

Αν χαίρεστε επειδή είδαμε στην Ελλάδα σύγχρονο λογισμικό όπως ο "Ηλεκτρονικός Λογογράφος" σκεφτείτε ότι όλα αυτά μπορεί να μην ξεκίνησαν από τα "εργαστήρια" μιας "σύγχρονης" Ελληνικής εταιρίας αλλά από τα εργαστήρια ενός Ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου/πολυτεχνείου.

Η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα (καθηγητές και φοιτητές) είναι το μόνο μέρος στην Ελλάδα όπου γίνεται σοβαρή έρευνα και ανάπτυξη. Ας δώσετε λοιπόν και κάτι πισω! Αλλιώς θα ακούμε μονάχα για το Berkley, το ΜΙΤ, το CERN κτλ.

Αν δε, το μέτρο υλοποιηθεί σωστά και δώσουν ίντερνετ μέσω ΕΔΕΤ, τότε θα δημιουργηθεί ένα τεράστιο testbed για την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, αποτελούμενο μάλιστα από τη πλέον ενεργή και ενθουσιώδη ομάδα του πλυθησμού, τους φοιτητές.

Έτσι σε 5 χρόνια από τώρα αντί να προσπαθούμε να προλάβουμε τους άλλους ίσως να έχουμε τις δικές μας τεχνολογίες και να προσπαθούν οι άλλοι να τις αφομοιώσουν.

Και μην αρχίσετε τη μιζέρια του Έλληνα γιατί στα Ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια και Πολυτεχνεία μπορεί να γίνουν θαύματα που θα σας εκπλήξουν... Έμψυχο υλικό υπάρχει. Άψυχο;   :Laughing:

----------


## nickolas2005

oyps λαθος  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## ermis333

Για να συμφώνισαν στα 15€ τελική οι παρόχοι μάλλον θα έχει μπεί κάποιος περιορισμός.....αλλά δεν με χαλάει με το 5€ πάγιο μπορώ να αγοράσω κανονική 512 αρα συνδρομή...το ίδιο με την 384 θα μου έρχεται.

----------


## Ducklord

Mrsaccess, μάθε να διαβάζεις. Είδες κανέναν να μιλά για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φοιτητές;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Edit:
Ερμή, πάντως ο περιορισμός στα 5GB που ακούστηκε είναι ομολογουμένως απαράδεκτος και ελπίζω να μην ισχύει. Με 5GB μπορούν, μονάχα, να... έχουν allways-on τον messenger! Τουλάχιστον μία 15άρα - 20άρα γκίγκα χρειάζεται...

----------


## Crosstalk

Να δούμε πως θα ελεγχουν εαν εινια πραγματικα φοιτητης ή έχει απο αυτα τα πασο που αγοροπωλουνται και σφραγιζονται "νυκτα" απο τις φοιτητικες κομματικες παραταξεις!

ωραία είναι να ανακοινωνονται αυτες οι γενναιες διευκολυνσεις, να τους δω ομως στην υλοποιηση!

----------


## fatouros

Τώρα να δείτε συναγωνισμό στους φοιτητές :-) για το ποιος θα βγει πρώτος στο έτος του σε κάθε σχολή! Ο Κωστάκης μίλησε και είπε ότι στους πρώτους θα δίνει δωρεάν ένα χρόνο ADSL. 
Δεν πάμε καλά...

----------


## nikos_gr

Κοίτα να δείς φίλε μου παπιάρχοντα.Το να είσαι φοιτητής δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερο προνόμιο.Βασικά δεν είναι προνόμιο.Είναι επιλογή του καθενός το πώς θα διαθέσει το χρόνο του δημιουργικά ή ... βγάζοντας 3 μέτρα νύχι από το ξύσιμο.Εγώ σπουδάζω πληροφορική και έχω άτομα στην παρέα μου που χρωστάνμε 25 μαθήματα και άλλους που χρωστάνε 1.Είναι θέμα επιλογής...

Το οτί οι φοιτητές έχουν κάποια προνόμια είναι γεγονός και δεν είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοπορία της Ελλάδας.Είναι μία κοινωνική πολιτική που εφαρμόζεται σε όλο τον κόσμο.Και είναι και δικαιολογημένη κατά την άποψη μου πάντα.Γιατί ως φοιτητής δεν μπορείς να εργαστείς,τουλάχιστον όχι full time.Και όταν λέω φοιτητής εννοώ σωστός φοιτητής.

Το οτί εσύ πληρώνεις για να αποκτήσω εγώ ο φοιτητής σήμερα αυτά τα προνόμια εγώ θα σου το ξεπληρώσω.Και ξέρεις πώς;Όταν εγώ βγώ στην αγορά εργασία και ενταχθώ και εγώ στο εργατικό δυναμικό θα προσφέρω τις γνώσεις μου στον τομέα που θα απασχοληθώ και ελπίζω να βοηθήσω στην πρόοδο αυτής της χώρας.Γιατί κανένας δεν νομίζω να έχει σκοπό να μείνει για πάντα φοιτητής(καλά θα ήταν αλλά δυστυχώς...).Και ξέρεις πώς αλλιώς θα στο ξεπληρώσω;Όταν εσύ και η κοπέλα σου κάνετε παιδάκια και γίνουν και αυτά φοιτητές μάντεψε ποιός θα πληρώνει για αυτά.Εγώ και όλοι οι άλλοι σημερινοί φοιτητές.Το φοιτητιλίκι είναι μία προσωρινή κατάσταση από την οποία περνάει ο μισός πληθυσμός της χώρας οπότε δεν είναι δα και προνόμιο των λίγων.Αν εσύ σήμερα δεν στηρίξεις το ανερχόμενο εργατικό δυναμικό της χώρας ποιός περιμένεις να το κάνει;

Εξάλλου στην υπόθεση αυτή νομίζω οτί βλέιπεις το δέντρο κα χάνεις το δάσος.Αυτό το μέτρο δεν πάρθηκε κατά κύριο λόγο γιατί ο Κωστάκης αγαπάει τους φοιτητές και θέλει να τους δώσει τη δυνατότητα να παίζουν dota και από το σπίτι.Το έκανε για να κάνει τη dsl mass market product και στην Ελλάδα.Η τουλάχιστο να δώσει μία ώθιση προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση.Το έκανε γιατί θα αρχίσουν να πέφτουν καμπάνες από την ΕΕ γιατί είμαστε στο 0.2 επί του πληθυσμού στην ευρυζωνικότητα ενώ οι ευρωπαίοι εταίροι μας ειναι στο 7 και βάλε.Όσο για τις αναβαθμήσεις θα γίνουν μοιραία.Γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα μπορεί να κινηθεί η αγορά.Εσύ θα αγόραζες adsl αν δεν ήσουν φοιτητής και μάθαινες οτί θα πλήρωνες μία 512 και θα πήγαινε σαν ...28 k;Όχι φυσικά...Αν δεν γίνουν αναβαθμήσεις πώς περιμένεις εσύ να προσελκήσουν πελάτες οι εταιρίες;Τι θα τους πουν;Ελάτε είναι ωραία,σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί;;;
Εξάλλου το καλοκαίρι ο ΟΤΕ είχε πεί οτί θα εγκαταστήσει τα dslam της dsl2 που εχει παραγκείλει οπότε υπομονή και θα το δούμε από το Σεπτέμβριο.

Άσχετο αλλά μιάς και το ανέφερες το θέμα ξέρεις ποιός σου έχει δόσει εσένα τη δυνατότητα σήμερα να πατάς το google ή το yahoo και να ψάχνεις σε δισεκατομμύρια σελίδες;Μάντεψε.Ένας φοιτητής.Ή μάλλλον πολλοί.Γιατί πρέπει να ξέρεις οτί ΟΛΕΣ οι μηχανές αναζήτησης έχουν φκιαχτεί από φοιτητές.


Συγκνώμη για το μέγεθος του ποστ αλλά αυτές τις μέρες γυρνάω από forum σε forum και έχω ακούσει διάφορα για αυτη την υπόθεση και έπρεπε και εγώ κάπου να τα πώ  :Evil:

----------


## Serk

και όπως έχουν πει άλλοι πριν από μένα,  bandwidth υπάρχει αρκετό το θέμα είναι πως το διαχειρίζονται....ας ελπίσουμε οτι η είσοδος των φοιτητών θα σημάνει και την ανασχεδίαση του υπάρχοντος συστήματος....

----------


## ipo

> Ναι, μα διαφώνησα στο οτι υπάρχουν άτομα από τα οποία κερδίζει η χώρα μας και το κοινωνικό σύνολο στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας / τεχνογνωσίας, που ναι μεν εργάζονται, μα δεν έχουν υψηλές αποδοχές. Web Designers, γραφίστες, "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" προγραμματιστές κ.λπ... Δεν μιλάω για τις εταιρείες, μα τους ανεξάρτητους. Σε αυτούς δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν κάποιες ελαφρύνσεις


Για αυτή τη σημαντικότατη μερίδα πληθυσμού υπάρχει το "δικτυωθείτε" --> 40% έκτπωση.

Οι αντιδράσεις όσων είναι αντίθετοι στο "φοιτητικό ADSL" εστιάζονται σε τρία σημεία:

1) Γιατί οι φοιτητές και όχι κάποιοι άλλοι;

2) Οι φοιτητές θα υπερπληρώσουν το bandwidth των DSLAM του ΟΤΕ.

3) Το φοιτητικό ADSL, θα επιδοτηθεί από τους υπόλοιπους.

Απαντήσεις

1) Αν θέλει κι άλλη μερίδα πληθυσμού φτηνό ADSL, δεν έχει παρά να το διεκδικήσει μέσω σωματείων. Άλλωστε οι αντιδράσεις του πληθυσμού και ο έλεγχος της κοστοστρέφειας, με αφορμή το φτηνό ADSL για φοιτητές θα ωφελήσει όλους. Έγινε μία σωστή κίνηση της κυβέρνησης για προαγωγή της ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτό θα ωφελήσει όλους. Αν κάποιος νιώθει ζήλια επειδή θα ωφεληθεί λιγότερο από τους άλλους, δεν έχει παρά να αντιδράσει ώστε να μην ωφεληθεί κανένας και να παραμείνουν τα πράγματα όπως έχουν για μερικά χρόνια ακόμα.

2) Το contention ratio θα παραμείνει το ίδιο. Θα μπουν όμως στο σύστημα light users. Επομένως θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει το 1/20 του ΟΤΕ το οποίο έχουν αχρηστεύσει οι σημερινοί φανατικοί των downloads. Η καταναλωτική δύναμη θα αυξηθεί και μαζί της οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες. Αυτά είναι αφορμές για νέες επενδύσεις από ISP. Θα ωφεληθούν επομένως όλοι, διότι θα αρχίσει να μπαίνει στη ζωή σημαντικού μέρους του πληθυσμού ο όρος ευρυζωνικότητα. Αν ένα στα 10 σπίτια αποκτήσει ADSL, θα δούμε πληθώρα ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών να εμφανίζεται στην αγορά. Δείτε λίγο μπροστά.

3) Το ADSL είναι προς το παρόν μη κοστοστρεφής υπηρεσία. Οποιαδήποτε μείωση δεν ζημιώνει ούτε τον ΟΤΕ ούτε τους ISP. Ίσα-ίσα που αυξάνει τα κέρδη τους. Επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα να πληρώσει κάποιος τη διαφορά. Τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ θα αυξηθούν και νέες επενδύσεις είναι πιθανότερο να γίνουν σε σχέση με το να είχε λιγότερα κέρδη. Το φοιτητικό "ADSL" ωφελεί άμεσα όσους εμπλέκονται σε αυτό. Κανένας δεν χάνει λεφτά ώστε να τα πάρει από αλλού.

Μου άρεσαν πολύ τα σχόλια του/της mrsaccess.

Πολύ θετική και η κίνηση για παροχή δωρεάν ADSL πρόσβασης στους αριστούχους. Σημαντικά τα κίνητρα και η αναγνώριση της προσπάθειας. Ένας αριστούχος φοιτητής είναι πολύ σημαντικός στην κοινωνία και πολύ δύσκολα θα βρει χρόνο για να δουλέψει και να βγάλει χρήματα για επί πλέον παροχές.

Προς το παρόν τα γεγονότα έχουν ως εξής:
512/128 kbps, 21 ευρώ τέλη ενεργοποίησης, πρόσβαση μέσω ISP 10 ευρώ μήνα και γραμμή ADSL OTE 5 ευρώ/μήνα. Με τον Φ.Π.Α. πάει στα 18 ευρώ μήνα. Η τιμή του ISP είναι το 1/4 της κανονικής. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα έχει ογκοχρέωση.

Τα 5 Giga/μήνα είναι ψίχουλα. Για να έχουν οι φοιτητές επαρκές bandiwidth πρέπει να μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 30 Gbyte/μήνα. Και πάλι όμως ξεχνάμε τον όρο ευρυζωνικότητα, αλλά μιλάμε απλώς για γρήγορο και always on διαδίκτυο. Ογκοχρέωση, χρονοχρέωση και ευρυζωνικότητα είναι ασυμβίβαστοι όροι. Όμως οι ISP προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό, για βγάλουν περισσότερα χρήματα.

----------


## ipo

Εντός του πρώτου 10ημέρου του Ιουνίου θα έχουν οριστικοποιηθεί η συμφωνίες με ISP και ΟΤΕ. Υπομονή.

Το φοιτητικό ADSL είχε προταθεί εξαρχής (σε αυτό το σημείο διαφώνω, αλλά έγινε για να μείνει χαμηλά η τιμή και να μην υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις από ανθρώπους σαν τον Ducklord που αισθάνονται "αδικημένοι" με την διαφορά στην τιμή) για να έχει τη μικρότερη δυνατή ταχύτητα που θα έχει ο ΟΤΕ έκαστη χρονική στιγμή (δηλαδή θα αναπροσαρμοστεί αν ο ΟΤΕ δίνει μετά από δύο χρόνια ελάχιστη ταχύτητα 1 Mbit) και ίδια ταχύτητα από τον ISP, ώστε να είναι εκμεταλλεύσιμο όλο το bandiwdth της γραμμής.

Τι σημαίνει λοιπόν το 512 που βλέπετε στις κυβερνητικές ανακοινώσεις; Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι πως αντικατοπτρίζει το γεγονός ότι το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος, δηλαδή το φθινόπωρο η βασική ταχύτητα για όλους θα είναι η 512 στις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Nik0s

> Ετοιμαστείτε για τα γέλια...
> Θα το ξαναπώ, ακόμη μία φορά, με άλλα λογάκια:
> ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται "επιδότηση" από το κράτος ο ΟΤΕς, επειδή, απλά, δεν θα πληρώσει από την τσέπη του για τις συνδέσεις των φοιτητών. Αφού το κράτος δεν θα δώσει φράγκα, και ο ΟΤΕς δεν θα πληρώσει ο ίδιος από την τσέπη του, ΠΩΣ θα βγει το κόστος των συνδέσεων;
> Από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες.


Εννοούσα ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το δώσει με 5€ αυτό σημαίνει ότι του κοστίζει το πολύ 5€ (εφόσον δεν επιδοτέιτα για αυτό και άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υποστεί ζημία για κανέναν), άρα με το νέο νομοσχέδιο που θα τεθεί σε κοστοστρεφή τιμολόγια η τιμή θα κυμανθεί στα ίδια επίπεδα για όλους.




> Μην παρεξηγείτε, τόσο καιρό δεν φωνάζω πως "θα πληρώνουμε εμείς το bandwidth των φοιτητών" μα πως θα μειωθεί αυτό των συνδρομητών για να δοθεί και στους φοιτητές. Και δεν μιλάω για το bandwidth ISPs, μα τη διαθέσιμη υποδομή του ΟΤΕς...
> 
> Έγινε, ταυτόχρονα, και καμία ανακοίνωση για αναβάθμιση του πιταρισμένου δικτύου;
> Όχι...
> 
> Άρα, μάλλον θα φτάσουμε σε αυτά που λέγαμε νωρίτερα: ΔΕΝ θα πάρουν "512" οι φοιτητές... 128 θα πάρουν... Και 128 θα γίνουν και οι ήδη υπάρχουσες 384... :-(
> 
> Άντε, να χαιρόμαστε το νέο μέτρο...


Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω;;;;; Υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή άπειρο bandwidth, δεν πήγαν χαμένα όλα τα λεφτά που δώθηκαν για υποδομή. Απλά η διαχείριση/κατανομή του στα VPs γίνεται με βάσει στατιστικών των δυτικών χωρών αλλά με ελληνικές τιμές. Όσο μπαίνουν νέοι χρήστες το bandwidth που θα δίδεται θα αυξάνει αναλογικά. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να μέινουμε στα ίδια. Παρόλα αυτά, με τόσο χαμηλό κόστος (δεδομένου ότι οι τιμές θα ακολουθήσουν πτωτικές τάσεις γενικά) οι χρήστες που θα εισέλθουν θα είναι κάθε κατηγορίας και με καλύτερη κατανομή στις ταχύτητες(αντίθετα με τους σχεδόν αποκλειστικούς τρέχοντες βαρείς χρήστες) οπότε θα έχουμε αποσυμφόρηση.




> Και, φυσικά, οι απαραίτητες απαντήσεις:
> Νίκο, το να "δώσεις τσάμπα σύνδεση" δεν σημαίνει πως ο άλλος θα μάθει και να τη χρησιμοποιεί. Έχω φίλο που ΕΧΕΙ πρόσβαση εδώ και 10 χρόνια. Έστω, απλή dial up, μα ΕΧΕΙ. Έ, πριν 4 μέρες, του έκανα... μάθημα πως να χρησιμοποιεί το Google! Και έχει ΔΕΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ "εμπειρίας"! Θυμήσου και αντίστοιχη φάση με τους ίδιους τους υπουργούς. Πριν κάποια χρονάκια, έβγαλαν απόφαση και τσίμπησαν ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ laptop. Είδες κανέναν να πηγαίνει στη βουλή με laptop; Είδες κανέναν "να μαθαίνει κουμπιούτερ"; Αντίθετα, λίγο μετά έβγαλαν το νομοσχέδιο... απαγόρευσης των ηλεκτρονικών παιχνιδιών (συμπεριλαμβανόμενης της πασιέντζας και του ναρκαλιευτή που είχαν ήδη μέσα στα πισιά τους)!!!


Αρκετά άστοχα παραδείγματα. Ο ένας φίλος σου δεν αποτελεί δείγμα και οι βουλευτές βολεύουν πάντα τον κώλο τους (εξ ού και ο τίτλος) , αν και βέβαια ένας υπολογιστής με ένα office πιστεύω είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βουλευτή αφού εξάλλου λόγω ασυμβίσταστου το επαγγέλεται κιόλας. Επειδή έχουν laptop δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κουβαλάν παντού μαζί τους. 




> 1. Ναι, μα διαφώνησα στο οτι υπάρχουν άτομα από τα οποία κερδίζει η χώρα μας και το κοινωνικό σύνολο στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας / τεχνογνωσίας, που ναι μεν εργάζονται, μα δεν έχουν υψηλές αποδοχές. Web Designers, γραφίστες, "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" προγραμματιστές κ.λπ... Δεν μιλάω για τις εταιρείες, μα τους ανεξάρτητους. Σε αυτούς δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν κάποιες ελαφρύνσεις; Προσοχή: ΔΕΝ ανήκω στην ομάδα που περιγράφω (άσχετα με την εντύπωση που ίσως έχω δώσει  )... Για αυτό φώναζα νωρίτερα: Πρώτα ενισχύεις αυτόν που δημιουργεί την υποδομή, και μετά αυτούς που θα την χρησιμοποιούν. Διότι διαφορετικά (με το μέτρο που λήφθηκε), ξέρεις τι κάνεις; Κόβεις τα πόδια σε αυτόν που δημιουργεί τα ελληνικά sites (για παράδειγμα) και "δίνεις ερεθίσματα" σε κάποιον που ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites. Όταν, με τη σειρά του, εκείνος τελειώσει τη σχολή του και ξεκινήσει την εργασία του, έ, θα του... κόψεις τα πόδια για να "δώσεις ερεθίσματα στον ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ που θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites". Στο τέλος, ποτέ κανείς δεν θα δημιουργεί ελληνικά sites, μα πάντα θα... "ενισχύουμε την προσπάθεια"! (παράδειγμα ήταν τα sites ντε, μην κολλήσετε σε αυτό!)


Όσον αφορά την ομάδα των "Web Designers, γραφίστες, "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" προγραμματιστές κλπ" στην οποία ανήκω καί ανήκα κατά τα μισά και πλέον φοιτητικά μου χρόνια όπως προανέφερα και εγώ και ο ipo υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη επιδότηση του 40% από το "δικτυωθείτε" που επανήλθε με δεύτερο κύκλο για να καλύψει την ευρυζωνικότητα (ο πρώτος έτρεξε το 2001-2003 αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εγώ έχω ήδη επικοινωνήσει με το εμπορικό τμήμα providers τους οποίους έχω ενημερώσει σχετικά, και περιμένω να ακούσω τα σχέδια και τις προσφορές τους (το πρόγραμμα επιβάλλει προ-πληρωμή 2ετής συνδρομής, η οποία σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν συμφέρει με τις τρέχουσες τιμές και την πρόβλεψη για τις τιμές στα επόμενα δύο έτη, και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν αυτό / off topic)

Και νομίζω πως το έχεις πάρει πολύ τραγικά το θέμα ότι μόλις μπουν οι φοιτητές θα πεθάνει το ίντερνετ. Όπως σε διαβεβαίωσα και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι πριν δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αυτό. Μια ομάδα θα κερδίσει και καμία δε θα ζημειωθεί. Ευνοείται το πολύ άμεσο μέλλον χωρίς να βλάπτεται το παρόν




> 2. Σου απάντησα παραπάνω... Οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές που, προσέξτε, γνωρίζω εγώ (βάσει των οποίων και κρίνω) είναι ολίγον τι "βαρεμένοι". Δεν μαθαίνουν και "δεν ξέρουν" όχι γιατί δεν μπορούν, όχι γιατί δεν έχουν παροχές, μα γιατί ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ. Ό,τι και να κάνεις, δεν πρόκειται να μάθουν, εκτός αν τους απειλήσεις με δίκανο. Αν τους δόσεις τσάμπα νετ, θα το έχουν για να κατεβάζουν τα επεισόδια της Λάμψης με την Καλομοίρα (χμμμ.. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί..! ΝΑ η "διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας" στη χώρα μας - ζήτω οι φοιτήτριες!). Όσο για τις "φτωχές οικογένειές τους", και πάλι, έχω δει το αντίστροφο (να ΤΟΝΙΣΩ πως μιλάω για ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ εμπειρία / γνωριμίες): όλοι οι "φτωχοί φοιτητές" που γνωρίζω έχουν 2-3 σπιτάκια κληρονομιά από τους γονείς, αυτοκίνητο που τους πήρε ο μπαμπάς και δεν έχουν δουλέψει ποτέ (κωλύονται, λόγω "σπουδών" - ανάθεμα και αν περνάνε όσα μαθήματα θα έπρεπε). Εγώ, ο "πλούσιος" (εξυπακούεται, αφού πήγα σε... ιδιωτική σχολή και, άρα, είμαι καπιτάλας), δουλεύω εδώ και 6-7 χρονάκια, παλαιότερα έκανα μερικές "αρπαχτές" σαν τεχνικός, τελείωσα τη θητεία πρώτος "από την παρέα" και φτιάχνω, με ό,τι βγάζω, το σπίτι μας μαζί με την κοπέλα μου. Χωρίς φράγκα από μαμά-μπαμπά, χωρίς αυτοκίνητο, χωρίς "παροχές". Αυτά όχι για να κλαφτώ εγώ ως "θύμα των ιδιωτικών σχολών" (γιατί μου το είπαν και αυτό), μα διότι σαλεύω όταν γυρνάνε χαραμοφάηδες, βαρεμένοι, άεργοι και αιώνιοι φοιτητές (όχι όλοι στην χώρα μας, μα, δυστυχώς, όλοι οι γνωστοί μου) να μου κλαίγονται για "τα δικαιώματά τους".


Οι φοιτητές που γνωρίζεις είναι οι φοιτητές που γνωρίζεις. Εγώ ζώ ανάμεσά τους, τους βοηθώ και παρακουλοθώ εργασίες τους και μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι είναι πολλά παιδιά που παίρνουν κάθε απόγευμα το λεωφορείο και για να έρθουν στο τμήμα που βρίσκεται αρκετά μακριά από το κέντρο της πόλης μόνο και μόνο για να αναζητήσουν κάποιες πηγές στο ίντερνετ. Γνωρίζω φοιτητές που κατάφεραν να αγοράσουν Η/Υ στο τέταρτο έτος, και φοιτητές που αποφεύγουν να μπαίνουν στο ίντερνετ γιατί οι γονείς τους διαμαρτύρονται για το λογαρισμό του ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορείς σε καμία περίπτωση να κρίνεις από τους φίλους σου. Δεν θα συνεχίσω να επιχειρηματολογώ για το θέμα έχει καλυθφεί παντελώς, απλά με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα η ταμπέλα του άχρηστου που προσπαθείτε να προσκωλύσετε στον φοιτητή. Οι φοιτητές είναι μια ευνούμενη κοινωνική ομάδα σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου και το γιατί το έχουμε εξαντλήσει. Στην Αγγλία τους δίνουν δικαώματα υπεράναλυψης 3000 λίρες άτοκα, και στη Σουδία άτοκα δάνεια της τάξης των 10.000€




> 3. Όσο για την "ενίσχυση της οικογένειας που έχει φοιτητές", βρε, θα το ξαναπώ (και δεν το λέω προσβλητικά, απλά είναι... εργκ... από τις "αγαπημένες μου εκφράσεις"!): Πάρε φόρα και κοπάνα το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο. Έλα, να το κάνουμε και μαζί. Και μετά να δούμε την οικογένεια με τρία παιδιά, τα δύο φοιτητές, που ζουν στο νοίκι. Τι τους λείπει; "Η ευρυζωνικότητα"...!!!   Δεκτό πως ναι, καλό τους κάνει, μα δεν τους βοηθά και σε πολλά. Δεν θα είχαν (λόγω εισοδήματος) γρήγορη σύνδεση, μα τώρα θα αποκτήσουν (και καλά, διότι θα πρέπει να αποκτήσουν και PC). Αντί να τους δώσουν καμιά 500άρα ευρώπουλα για κάθε παιδί, αντί να τους παράσχουν εκπτώσεις "25% ανά κεφαλή" (για να καταπολεμήσουμε και την υπογενητικότητα), τους δίνουν... Εργκ... "Γρήγορη σύνδεση"!!!
> ΩωωΩω! Τι χαρά!


΄

Διαφωνώ βαθύτατα. Το ίντερνετ πρέπει να θεωρείται και είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό. Εκτός από επαγγελματικό εργαλείο είναι μέσο ενημέρωσης,επικοινωνίας και ψυχαγωγίας, και μάλιστα επιλεκτικό. Για μένα έχει αντικαταστήσει τα σκουπίδια της τηλεόρασης, και νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ευχής έργο για όλους μας να συμβεί το ίδιο με όσο το δυνατό περισσότερους νέους σήμερα γιατί η τηλεόραση έχει μετατραπεί σε προπαγανδιστική μάστιγα της παραπληροφόρησης και του μάρκετινγκ. Αυτή η διάσταση του ίντερνετ είναι *σημαντικότατη* και όσοι έχουν ζήσει στο εξωτερικό μπορούν να καταλάβουν πολύ καλύτερα τι εννοώ.




> Σόρυ για το ειρωνικό μου ύφος, δεν πάει προς εσένα ή τον οποιοδήποτε, μα προς τα χάλια της χώρας μας. Έεεε, ρε, γλέντια, που λέει και ένας γνωστός μου...
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Και εμένα συγγνώμη εάν βγήκα λίγο τραχύς αλλά έχω επιστρέψει από ξενύχτι και δεν είμαι στα καλύτερά μου. Και επιπλέον, εδώ και δύο και πλέον χρόνια στο φόρουμ, ακόμα δεν έχω ανακαλύψει που βρίσκονται όλα τα καταραμένα smilies x-(

----------


## Nik0s

> Τι σημαίνει λοιπόν το 512 που βλέπετε στις κυβερνητικές ανακοινώσεις; Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι πως αντικατοπτρίζει το γεγονός ότι το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος, δηλαδή το φθινόπωρο η βασική ταχύτητα για όλους θα είναι η 384 στις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ.


Μπερδευτηκα, μήπως εννοείς 512;

Πάντως ένα πουλάκι μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι "μάλλον η 384 θα καταργηθεί"  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Μπερδευτηκα, μήπως εννοείς 512;
> 
> Πάντως ένα πουλάκι μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι "μάλλον η 384 θα καταργηθεί"


Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση. 512 εννοούσα.

Το ότι η 384 θα καταργηθεί είναι γεγονός. Το θέμα είναι ότι το περιμέναμε για τα τέλη του έτους, αλλά ίσως μας έρθει 2-3 μήνες πριν. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η 512 γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνουν παρέα με την ογκοχρέωση που φημολογείται (μιλάω για τις γραμμές όλων των πολιτών).

Περιμένω εναγωνίως να ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος για τις ηλεκτρονικές τηλεπικοινωνίες, μήπως και έρθει και επενδύσει σε δικτυακές υποδομές κανένας σοβαρός ISP του εξωτερικού ώστε να δούμε συνδέσεις της τάξεως των 10 Mbit γρήγορα και σε λογικές τιμές. Ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISP αντί να προωθούν την ευρυζωνικότητα, έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο πιστέψει ότι το ADSL είναι πολυτέλεια. Ελπίζω να τους φάει η "Free" της Γαλλίας.

----------


## microtera

> Ένας αριστούχος φοιτητής είναι πολύ σημαντικός στην κοινωνία και πολύ δύσκολα θα βρει χρόνο για να δουλέψει και να βγάλει χρήματα για επί πλέον παροχές.


χα χα χα, απο τα καλύτερα που διάβασα. Τώρα που θυμάμαι τον αριστούχο του έτους μου με πιάνουν τα γέλια.

Σωστό το μέτρο γιατί δικαιούνται και οι αριστούχοι να απολαμβάνουν τα αγαθά των δικτύων p2p τα οποία στερήθηκαν όσο μελετούσαν σκληρά σε αντίθεση με τους συμφοιτητές τους που γέμιζαν τους δίσκους. 

Μάλιστα αντιπροτείνω για τους σκράπες φοιτητές να επιτρέπεται μόνο η σύνδεση 56kbps και με ογκοχρέωση. Μόνο έτσι θα πάμε μπροστά σαν έθνος.

Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε. Αντί να βάλουν χοντρό χέρι στον ΟΤΕ που μας κρατάει 5 χρόνια πίσω...

----------


## profitis

> χα χα χα, απο τα καλύτερα που διάβασα. Τώρα που θυμάμαι τον αριστούχο του έτους μου με πιάνουν τα γέλια.
> 
> Σωστό το μέτρο γιατί δικαιούνται και οι αριστούχοι να απολαμβάνουν τα αγαθά των δικτύων p2p τα οποία στερήθηκαν όσο μελετούσαν σκληρά σε αντίθεση με τους συμφοιτητές τους που γέμιζαν τους δίσκους. 
> 
> Μάλιστα αντιπροτείνω για τους σκράπες φοιτητές να επιτρέπεται μόνο η σύνδεση 56kbps και με ογκοχρέωση. Μόνο έτσι θα πάμε μπροστά σαν έθνος.
> 
> Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε. Αντί να βάλουν χοντρό χέρι στον ΟΤΕ που μας κρατάει 5 χρόνια πίσω...


Φίλε microtera,βλέπεις το Internet είναι μόνο δίκτυα p2p για να ξεκ****μαστε στο downloading και η ευρυζωνικότητα δεν συσχετίζεται με πάρα πολλά πράγματα εκτος downloading.Απλα το είχαμε άχτι εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν για αυτό οι δίσκοι μας έχουνε πάρει φωτιά.

Τηλεεφαρμογές,τηλεόραση,ραδιόφωνο,live streaming άνετο web serfing e-books  είναι μερικά που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά ακόμα.

Αυτή η αδελφή μου βιάστηκε να χτυπήσει πρωτιές στο πανεπιστήμιο...Ας περίμενα μερικά χρόνια να κονομούσαμε δωρεαν ADSL   :Very Happy:

----------


## del_ahmettt

Προσφιλέστατε *DuckLord*, από ό,τι φαίνεται ο οικογενειακός/φιλικός/κοινωνικός σου περίγυρος δεν σου έχει δώσει την πραγματική εικόνα της έννοιας «φοιτητής». Ίσως όμως στο σου δημιουργηθεί αυτή η ακλόνητη πεποίθηση, έχει πάιξει το ρόλο του ότι η εννοια αυτή, που σημειωτέον αποτελεί
 μια παροδική ιδιότητα και οχι δια βιου αξίωμα, εχει μάλλον εκφυλιστεί τα τελευταια χρόνια.
Το ΠΑΣΟΚ έβαλε ΟΛΟ τον κόσμο μέσα στα Πανεπιστήμια και τα ΤΕΙ για να «ευχαριστήσει» τους ψηφοφόρους του, «έχρισε» φοιτητή και τον μεγαλύτερο «κοπρίτη» της Γ' Λυκείου, αυτόν που όλο το χρόνο έπινε φραπέδες και «χασομέραγε». Είδες εσύ, ο Duck, o X, o Y(που δεν εχεις δική σου εικόνα απο το Πανεπιστήμιο), το Μήτσο, το Σακη, το Λακη στη γειτονιά σου, στις φιλίες σου να έρχεται και να καυχιέται ότι έγινε «ακαδημαϊκός πολίτης»! «Κουτσοί, στραβοί στον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, που λεει και η λαϊκή ρήση...»

Τώρα ο Μήτσος, ο Σάκης, ο Λάκης είναι λογικό να εξακολουθήσουν να είναι «κοπρίτες» και μετεπειτα στη σχολή.

Ωστόσο όπως ειπαν και τα άλλα παιδιά δεν υπάρχει μόνο η εικόνα του φοιτητη, που εσυ ξέρεις. ΟK, είναι μια περίοδος της ζωής για κάποιον ίσως λίγο ποιο χαλαρή απο αλλες αλλα δεν είναι «κρεπάλη»!
Υπάρχουν φοιτητές και φοιτητες, υπάρχουν σχολές και σχολές. Αλλου γ@μιε... για να πάρεις το διπλωμα/πτυχίο και αλλού χρειαζεται μόνο να περνας μια βόλτα στις Εξεταστικές! 

Τί να κάνουμε, όταν λιπαίνεις μια σοδειά αναπόφευκτα θα λιπάνεις και τα ζιζάνια. Δε γίνεται αλλιώς!

Τελος θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν είσαι ή δεν είσαι υπέρ της παροχής οποιασδήποτε διευκολύνσεων/αγαθών απο το Κράτος στους φοιτητές ή το «πρόβλημά» σου βρίσκεται μόνο στην παροχή DSL  :Question:

----------


## sdikr

> Τελος θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσεις αν είσαι ή δεν είσαι υπέρ της παροχής οποιασδήποτε διευκολύνσεων/αγαθών απο το Κράτος στους φοιτητές ή το «πρόβλημά» σου βρίσκεται μόνο στην παροχή DSL


νομίζω οτι ο ducklord  εδωσε κάποια πολύ σωστά,   αν δεν υπάρχει κόσμος να πληρώνει ΄φορους  δεν θα υπάρξει     "κοινωνική"  για τους φοιτήτες!  (εκτός αν οι φοιτήτες πληρώνουν φόρους που δεν πληρώνουν)

το οτι υπάρχουν φοιτήτες που είναι σωστοι φυσικά και υπάρχουν,  οπώς υπάρχουν και στις άλλες κοινωνίκες ομάδες.

ο φίλος Ipo λέει,  αμα θέλουμε και εμείς φθηνο ας κάνουμε εναν σύλογο για να το πούμε στην κυβερνηση,  πιστεύεται οτι υπήρξε κάποιος σύλογος φοιτητών που το ζήτησε  ή οτι η κυβέρνηση βρήκε τρόπο για να μας κάνει να πιστέψουμε οτι κάτι κάνει! ;


Οι λύσεις υπήρξαν,  μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ  απλά δεν θα έχει p2p, mp3  Κλπ,  αλλά αυτό σας πειράζει,  οχι θέλουμε να έχουμε   video learning    θα το έχετε,  αλλά δεν θα έχετε p2p,   στο κάτω κάτω το video learning  Μπορεί άνετα να είναι στο δικτυο του ΕΔΕΤ

Και στην τελευταία,  δεν θα είστε φοιτητες for ever   :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

καλά βλέπω τώρα το σταρ (ναι κάνω μαλακιές!!)  

διχνει το "φθηνο ιντερνετ για τους φοιτητες!"
και δίχνει τον Media player  να παίζει   Mp3!!!!

υπολογιστές με headphones,   τρομερό!!

----------


## chrispen

δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μονίμως κοιτάμε το δάχτυλο...

----------


## del_ahmettt

*sdikr*, πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν υπάρχει χώρα που να πληρώνει φορους κάποιος που δεν έχει εισόδημα.
Τους φορους τους εχουν πληρωμένους, οι γονείς των φοιτητών, θα τους πληρώσει αυριο αναδρομικά ο ιδιος ο φοιτητής όταν βγει στην αγορα εργασίας, για να μπορουν να σπουδαζουν άλλοι.

Η ιδέα του ΕΔΕΤ μαλλον εγκαταληφθηκε για να κάνει Κωστακης το χατήρι στα μεγάλα συμφεροντα (--> εταιρειες τηλ/νιών). Αλλιως θα το εκλειναν το μαγαζί.

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν υπάρχει χώρα που να πληρώνει φορους κάποιος που δεν έχει εισόδημα.
> Τους φορους τους εχουν πληρωμένους, οι γονείς των φοιτητών, θα τους πληρώσει αυριο αναδρομικά ο ιδιος ο φοιτητής όταν βγει στην αγορα εργασίας, για να μπορουν να σπουδαζουν άλλοι.


οπότε δεν πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε τους πολίτες (γονείς)  που πληρώνουν;





> Η ιδέα του ΕΔΕΤ μαλλον εγκαταληφθηκε για να κάνει Κωστακης το χατήρι στα μεγάλα συμφεροντα (--> εταιρειες τηλ/νιών). Αλλιως θα το εκλειναν το μαγαζί.


για να κάνει ο ταδε  το,  με βλέπετε  εγώ τα κάνω πράξη!!

----------


## microtera

> Τηλεεφαρμογές,τηλεόραση,ραδιόφωνο,live streaming άνετο web serfing e-books  είναι μερικά που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά ακόμα.


Φίλε profiti, έχω την αίσθηση ότι όλα αυτά ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρουν την ηλικιακή και κοινωνική ομάδα των φοιτητών (και όχι μόνο). Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει κατά 99% είναι τα p2p.
Πόσοι αλήθεια θα βάζαμε dsl αν δεν υπήρχαν τα p2p;

----------


## del_ahmettt

> οπότε δεν πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε τους πολίτες (γονείς)  που πληρώνουν;


sdikr, τώρα το πάς μακριά το θέμα (φορολογικό σύστημα)




> Φίλε profiti, έχω την αίσθηση ότι όλα αυτά ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρουν την ηλικιακή και κοινωνική ομάδα των φοιτητών (και όχι μόνο). Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει κατά 99% είναι τα p2p.  Πόσοι αλήθεια θα βάζαμε dsl αν δεν υπήρχαν τα p2p;


Είναι αλήθεια οτι, οπως εχω αναφερει 2-3 σελίδες πιο πίσω, ο κοσμος (η νεολαία ειδικότερα) εχει κανει (κακώς) την ταυτιση DSL==P2P.
Αν δεν τους δώσεις όμως  broadband, πώς θα εχουν την ευκαιρία να "ανακαλύψουν" και τις αλλες δυνατότητες  :Question:  Λχ ποιος θα καθεται να κοιταει ΣΤΑΡ οταν εχει τη δυνατοτητα να παρακολουθει 20 streams ελληνικου περιεχομένου :Question: 
Η μανία με τα P2P θα υποχωρήσει καποια στιγμή και ο κοσμος θα ασχοληθει και με τα αλλα.

----------


## Nik0s

> Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση. 512 εννοούσα.
> 
> Το ότι η 384 θα καταργηθεί είναι γεγονός. Το θέμα είναι ότι το περιμέναμε για τα τέλη του έτους, αλλά ίσως μας έρθει 2-3 μήνες πριν. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η 512 γραμμές του ΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνουν παρέα με την ογκοχρέωση που φημολογείται (μιλάω για τις γραμμές όλων των πολιτών).
> 
> Περιμένω εναγωνίως να ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος για τις ηλεκτρονικές τηλεπικοινωνίες, μήπως και έρθει και επενδύσει σε δικτυακές υποδομές κανένας σοβαρός ISP του εξωτερικού ώστε να δούμε συνδέσεις της τάξεως των 10 Mbit γρήγορα και σε λογικές τιμές. Ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISP αντί να προωθούν την ευρυζωνικότητα, έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο πιστέψει ότι το ADSL είναι πολυτέλεια. Ελπίζω να τους φάει η "Free" της Γαλλίας.


Όπως προανέφερα, η ογκοχρέωση μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί μόνο σε επίπεδο IP και όχι ATM, δηλαδή μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί μόνο από τους ISPs. Οπότε μη φοβάστε γιατί ο ανταγωνσιμός (και πιθανότητα και η νέα ΕΕΤΤ) δεν θα επιτρέψει κάτι τέτοιο.




> Φίλε profiti, έχω την αίσθηση ότι όλα αυτά ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρουν την ηλικιακή και κοινωνική ομάδα των φοιτητών (και όχι μόνο). Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει κατά 99% είναι τα p2p.
> Πόσοι αλήθεια θα βάζαμε dsl αν δεν υπήρχαν τα p2p;


Ρε παιδιά μην γενικεύετε βασιζόμενοι στον εαυτό σας και τον περίγυρό σας. Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι τα πράγματα. Εαν ήταν έτσι το ίντερνετ δε θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ποτέ και πουθενά. Μη κοιτάς τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα που η ADSL κοστίζει μισό μισθό. Δες τι γίνεται σε χώρες όπου η ευρυζωνικότητα είναι προσβάσιμη από όλους και δημοφιλής σε όλους. Θα εκπλάγείς πόσοι νέοι έχουν ευρυζωνική σύνδεση μόνο για www/email/chat.

----------


## Ducklord

Εν συντομία (χαχα, κάνω και... χιούμορ ο άτιμος..!)

* Στο εξωτερικό εγώ ήξερα πως οι φοιτητές ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ για να σπουδάσουν.

* Οι δημιουργοί του Google είναι δύο φοιτητές που ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ και άνοιξαν δική τους επιχείριση.

* Το να πληρώνεις 26 άτομα για να σου βγουν προγραμματιστές και οι 25 να καταλήγουν οδηγοί ταξί δεν είναι αυτό που θα έλεγα "επένδυση". Και φυσικά (NikosGr), δεν "ξεπληρώνουν την επένδυση" όταν βγουν στο χώρο εργασίας (θα μπορούσαν να οδηγούν ταξί και χωρίς να τους έχουμε πληρώσει 7 χρόνια ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση και απαλλαγές).

* "Αν δεν γίνουν αναβαθμήσεις πώς περιμένεις εσύ να προσελκήσουν πελάτες οι εταιρίες;Τι θα τους πουν;Ελάτε είναι ωραία,σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί;;;".... Εεεε... Ναι; Στο περίπου; "Έλα, έχουμε ΚΑΛΕΕΕΕΣ ταχύτητες" (και μετά "μα, ΤΟΣΟ πιάνει η ADSL")... Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο σάητε, δες πόσες φορές έχει ξαναγίνει...

* "bandwidth υπάρχει αρκετό το θέμα είναι πως το διαχειρίζονται"... 28κ μέσος όρος. Να το αφήσω; Ή να περιμένω να πέσει στα 2κ (αναλογία congestion ADSL OTE, 20:1)...

* "Αν θέλει κι άλλη μερίδα πληθυσμού φτηνό ADSL, δεν έχει παρά να το διεκδικήσει μέσω σωματείων"... Και αυτό το λες στο ADSLGR, το σάητε που έφτασε το θέμα του αρχικού κόστους του ADSL μέχρι την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Ξέρω ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩ (και ΔΕΝ εννοώ το ADSLGR) πως εξαιτίας του φόρουμ στο οποίο μιλάμε τώρα έπεσαν, αρχικά, οι τιμές του ΟΤΕς από τα €80-€90  που είχε αναφέρει. Ε, από εκεί και έπειτα, λες να μην έχει προσπαθήσει κόσμος για μειώσεις; Οι ISPs κατηγορούν τον ΟΤΕς, ο ΟΤΕς τους ISPs. Μόνο με κυβερνητική επέμβαση θα γινόταν κάτι - και, για δες, έγινε, μα μόνο για μια μερίδα πληθυσμού...

* "Το contention ratio θα παραμείνει το ίδιο. Θα μπουν όμως στο σύστημα light users. Επομένως θα αρχίσει να δουλεύει το 1/20 του ΟΤΕ το οποίο έχουν αχρηστεύσει οι σημερινοί φανατικοί των downloads"... Εδώ, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω, και συγνώμη πραγματικά, είναι πως έχεις χάσει επεισόδια... Καταρχήν, θεωρείς εξαρχής πως οι φοιτητές θα είναι "light users" (οι φοιτητές που, το ξαναείπα, στο εξωτερικό τα κολέγια πληρώνουν μαζικές συνδρομές στο iTunes). Έπειτα, ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ που επιτέλους θα ισχύει η αναλογία 1/20!!! Δηλαδή, ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ που σε μία σύνδεση 512 θα αναλογούν 20 άτομα! ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ που θα πληρώνεις 512 και θα παίρνεις 25,6!!!!!!!!! Ε, αυτό, πρώτη φορά το συναντώ (και το έχεις πει και περισσότερες από μία φορές)!!! Σταμάτα βρε, θα... τους βάλεις ιδέες!!!

* "ο ADSL είναι προς το παρόν μη κοστοστρεφής υπηρεσία. Οποιαδήποτε μείωση δεν ζημιώνει ούτε τον ΟΤΕ ούτε τους ISP"... Όχι, φυσικά! Αφού ό,τι ήταν να επενδύσουν, το έχουν επενδύσει (δεν φαίνονται και πολύ χαρούμενοι για νέες επενδύσεις)... Έτσι, αφού δεν ζημιώνεται η μία πλευρά της εξίσωςη, θα ζημιώνεται, με κάποιον τρόπο, η άλλη... Και ΠΟΙΑ είναι η άλλη πλευρά, στη σχέση πάροχος-καταναλωτής;

* "ανθρώπους σαν τον Ducklord που αισθάνονται "αδικημένοι" με την διαφορά στην τιμή"... Συγνώμη, πραματικά, που δεν χαίρομαι που για να έχω ό,τι έχουν άλλοι, οι μισοί από τους οποίους δεν το χρειάζονται, θα πρέπει να πληρώνω τα 5πλάσια από αυτούς μα, ταυτόχρονα, αυτοί θα το έχουν από τη δική μου φορολογία. Να κάνω και μια κωλοτούμπα;

* "Υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή άπειρο bandwidth, δεν πήγαν χαμένα όλα τα λεφτά που δώθηκαν για υποδομή"... Βρε Νίκο, γιατί τότε υπάρχουν "μπουκώματα" σε συγκεκριμένα κέντρα; Και όσο για το "αν πάνε χαμένα χρήματα", άσε... Πονάει... Πόσα δις είπαμε σκάσαμε για να περάσουν οπτικές ίνες στα Εξάρχεια; Χρόοοοοονια πριν...

* "Ο ένας φίλος σου δεν αποτελεί δείγμα"... Ω, ναι, αποτελεί. Αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του οτι "αν δεν θες, δεν βρίσκεις" και δικαιολογεί και το κλασσικό "ο ψάχνων, βρίσκων"!  :Wink: 

* "ένας υπολογιστής με ένα office πιστεύω είναι απαραίτητος σε ένα βουλευτή αφού εξάλλου λόγω ασυμβίσταστου το επαγγέλεται κιόλας. Επειδή έχουν laptop δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κουβαλάν παντού μαζί τους."... Εργκ, σόρυ, θα είχες δίκιο αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες, μα προφανώς δεν θυμάσαι τι είχε ακουστεί. Οι περισσότεροι τα λαπτόπια τα χάρισαν ή τα άφησαν σε αχρηστία (αφού κανείς δεν τους έδειξε πως χρησιμοποιούνται - απλά, τους... "άρεσε η ιδέα" του να πάρουν τσάμπα πισί). Αν, δε, είχαν αντιμετωπίσει σοβαρά το θέμα, τα χρησιμοποιούσαν και ήξεραν και, έστω, τα στοιχειώδη, λες να ψήφιζαν το νομοσχέδιο που ανέφερα; (μου φαίνεται πως δεν διάβασες τι είχα πει... :-) )

* "Όσον αφορά την ομάδα των "Web Designers, γραφίστες, "ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες" προγραμματιστές κλπ" στην οποία ανήκω καί ανήκα κατά τα μισά και πλέον φοιτητικά μου χρόνια όπως προανέφερα και εγώ και ο ipo υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη επιδότηση του 40% από το "δικτυωθείτε"... Ειλικρινά, δεν το ήξερα το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα και ζητώ συγνώμη. Και πάλι, όμως, ένα 40% μου φαίνεται λίγο για αυτή την ομάδα... Και 2 χρόνια; Αλλά, βέβαια... Πολλά ζητάω και πάλι...

* "με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα η ταμπέλα του άχρηστου που προσπαθείτε να προσκωλύσετε στον φοιτητή". Το είπα, το ξαναείπα και θα το ξαναπώ - και ελπίζω επιτέλους, μια φορά, να το διαβάσετε και να το καταλάβετε: ΔΕΝ-ΜΙΛΩ-ΓΙΑ-ΟΛΟΥΣ. Αυτό που λέω είναι το κλασσικό "μαζί με τα ξερά, καίγονται και τα χλωρά". Το δε σκεπτικό μου είναι το εξής... Από τους 10 που βρίσκονται σε μία σχολή, πάρα πολλοί "τα ξύνουν" (οι ίδιοι μιλήσατε για 1 που δουλεύει, 25 που τα ξύνουν. Εγώ το μειώνω σε αναλογία 5 προς 5). Από αυτούς, οι μισοί δεν αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά τη σχολή - μπήκαν "για να μπουν". Από τους υπόλοιπους, μόνο οι μισοί καταλήγουν να ασχολούνται σοβαρά με το επάγγελμά τους. ΟΛΟΥΣ, όμως, τους πληρώνουμε. Ε, με το σκεπτικό μου, τα 2/3 ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται διευκολύνσεις και απαλλαγές που να βαραίνουν τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό. Όσο για τα πλεονεκτήματα που είπες πως έχουν στο εξωτερικό, μίλησες για δάνειο, σωστά; Αυτό δεν ισχύει και στην Ελλάδα; Είδες, όμως, να έχουν ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ στο εξωτερικό; Ούτε τσάμπα σπουδές δεν έχουν!

* "Το ίντερνετ πρέπει να θεωρείται και είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό. Εκτός από επαγγελματικό εργαλείο είναι μέσο ενημέρωσης,επικοινωνίας και ψυχαγωγίας, και μάλιστα επιλεκτικό. Για μένα έχει αντικαταστήσει τα σκουπίδια της τηλεόρασης". -Και για εμένα, φίλε μου, και για εμένα. Με τη διαφορά πως εγώ, εδώ και 10 χρόνια, το πληρώνω. Το θέμα που σχολίασα, όμως, δεν ήταν αυτό. Ήταν πως καλύτερα θα ήταν μία χρηματική διευκόλυνση προς τις οικογένειες των φοιτητών από ό,τι η παροχή ευρυζωνικότητας. Και διαφώνησες. Διαφώνησες ενώ μόνος σου είπες πως γνωρίζεις φοιτητές που ΣΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ αγόρασαν υπολογιστή. Καλύτερα δεν θα ήταν για αυτούς ένας τσάμπα υπολογιστής; Μία χρηματική βοήθεια; Προτιμάς τη σύνδεση που, λόγω οικονομικών συνθηκών, δεν θα μπορούσαν εξαρχής να αξιοποιήσουν (αφού δεν είχαν καν υπολογιστή);;; Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω!

* "Περιμένω εναγωνίως να ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος για τις ηλεκτρονικές τηλεπικοινωνίες, μήπως και έρθει και επενδύσει σε δικτυακές υποδομές κανένας σοβαρός ISP του εξωτερικού ώστε να δούμε συνδέσεις της τάξεως των 10 Mbit γρήγορα και σε λογικές τιμές"..... ΧΑΧΑΧχαχαΧΑχαχχ..... Γκούχουγκούχτελάςγκουχου....

---------------------------
Και, update, για τα τελευταία που ειπώθηκαν:

Φυσικά και δέχομαι το να υπάρχουν απαλλαγές για τους φοιτητές. ΚΑΙ στο ADSL, και σε όλα. Απλά, αν διαβάσετε αυτό που ΞΑΝΑέγραψα, και ΔΕΝ το δείτε εγωϊστικά ("μπου-χου, πάνε να μας φάνε το τσάμπα κατέβασμα") θα καταλάβετε τι λέω: Για να υπάρχει λήψη, πρέπει να υπάρχει και παροχή. Για να ευνοούνται οι φοιτητές, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και αυτοί που τους ευνοούν. Για να λάβουν τσάμπα (χαριστικά το λέω "τσάμπα") adsl, θα πρέπει και κάποιος να τους το δώσει. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, ένα Α ποσό διαθέσιμου bandwidth, που, συγνώμη για την κραυγή μα προσέξτε το επιτέλους, ΗΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ. Ο ΟΤΕς, λοιπόν, ΔΕΝ κάνει συχνά αναβαθμίσεις. Οι ISPs, ΔΕΝ κάνουν συχνά αναβαθμίσεις. Το κράτος, ΔΕΝ θα δώσει φράγκα για αναβαθμίσεις. Επειδή 0+0 ΔΕΝ κάνει "14", και οι φοιτητές περιμένουν τουλάχιστον ένα "10" (!;!), κάποιος πρέπει να παράσχει αυτό που αυτοί θα λάβουν. Από ΠΟΥ θα "πάρει bandwidth" ο ΟΤΕς αφού δεν θα πλερώσει περισσότερα; Από ΠΟΥ θα πάρουν οι παροχείς; Απο το υπάρχον. Και ΤΙ είπαμε φαίνεται από την υπάρχουσα υποδομή; Πως δεν αντέχει όσους είναι ήδη "μέσα"... Τι να κάνω πια βρε παιδιά, να το ζωγραφίσω για να καταλάβετε το πως το σκέφτομαι; ΠΟΥ βλέπεται το παράλογο στο συλλογισμό μου; Λέτε να κατέβει... υποδομή εξ ουρανού;

Επίσης...
Del Ahmett:
Γιατί να πληρώνω τους κοπρίτες; Γιατί να τους δίνουμε και τσάμπα σύνδεση; Και, για το "θα μου το ξεπληρώσουν οι φοιτητές", ποιοί, οι... κοπρίτες; Ναι, κάποιοι θα "μου το ξεπληρώσουν". Έλα, όμως, που δεν μπορώ να κάνω και αυτούς που μας τα τρώνε να "μου το πληρώσουν"   :Mr. Green:  

Τέλος, λυπάμαι αν γκρεμίζω τα... όνειρά σου ή την παραδεισένια ιδέα που έχεις για την ανθρώπινη ψυχή, μα έρευνες που είχαν γίνει στο παρελθόν έδειξαν πως περισσότερο από το 50% του bandwidth του Internet (ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ) καταλαμβανόταν από προγράμματα P2P, και ένα 30% (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ήταν το Bittorrent μόνο του. Τι λέγαμε; Λες στο εξωτερικό, που έχουν, όπως θεωρείς, "ξεπορωθεί" με τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις και τα κατεβάσματα, να... συνειδητοποίησαν τις χάρες του video streaming (δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥ-ΘΕ-ΝΑ οργανωμένο, ευρείας διάδοσης, σοβαρό περιεχόμενο), τα e-books (η πλειοψηφία τους είναι παράνομα σκαναρισμένα βιβλία), την ενημέρωση;

Δυστυχώς, είμαι από τα άτομα που όχι μόνο δεν "κοιτούν το δάχτυλο", μα δεν κρύβονται και πίσω από αυτό. Ελάτε, προσπαθείστε να με πείσετε πως οι φοιτητές θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τις τσάμπα συνδέσεις, το bandwidth που, ευγενικά, θα τους παραχωρηθεί από το ήδη υπάρχον (που εμείς πληρώνουμε και, άρα, ναι, "γιατί αυτοί και όχι και εμείς"), για "έρευνα", όταν η απόφαση για τη βιωσιμότητα του επερχόμενου Blue Ray ή του DVDHD (ή πως διάολο το λένε), όλοι ξέρουν -μα δεν... ομολογούν- πως θα κριθεί από το... ποιό θα προτιμήσει η βιομηχανία τσόντας! Για να ακούσω επιχειρήματα!


Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## dantouan

Γραφε πιο μικρα μηνυματα ρε Παπια, κουραστηκα να διαβαζω...  :Respekt:

----------


## PopManiac

Ducklord, δεν θα μπορούσα να τα έλεγα καλύτερα (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα τα έλεγα καλύτερα αλλά βαριέμαι!!!!  :Yawn:  , είναι επειδή στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια δεν είχα φτηνό DSL!!). 

Να προσθέσω μόνο αυτό: Κανένας πιστεύω δεν παραγνωρίζει την οικονομική και κοινωνικώς επενδυτική σημασία του φτηνού DSL για φοιτητές. Αλλά όχι επιδοτούμενο από άλλους χρήστες! Κάποιος παραπάνω είπε περίπου πως πρέπει η κοινωνία να πληρώνει για τους φοιτητές γιατί αποτελούν το μέλλον. Ναι, αληθέστατο! Γι'αυτό και υπάρχουν πολλές διεκολύνσεις οικονομικές και άλλες προς τους φοιτητές σε όλες σχεδόν τις κοινωνίες. Το αν και γιατί στην Ελλάδα είναι ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά λιγότερες, είναι θέμα άλλου thread.

ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΟΥ ADSL. Το ακριβό DSL στην Ελλάδα (το ξανα-ματα-λέω) είναι ΤΕΧΝΗΤΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ λόγω ΟΤΕπαγίων. Επομένως τι έχουμε; Μια κυβέρνηση να ευνοεί (κατ'αρχάς δικαίως) μια κοινωνική ομάδα, αλλά πώς; Δίνοντάς τους το DSL στην κανονική (άνευ παγίου) τιμή, ενώ οι λοιποί χρήστες το πληρώνουν 900% πάνω!

Καταλαβαίνετε τι σημαίνει αποδοχή των 5€ παγίου από ΟΤΕ; Σημαίνει ότι - εμμέσεως πλην σαφώς - ο ΟΤΕ αναγνωρίζει πως αυτή είναι η πραγματική τιμή παγίου όπου ο ΟΤΕ κερδίζει. Δηλαδή, τα 5€ είναι η κοινωνικά βέλτιστη τιμή από την οποία ο ΟΤΕ κερδίζει σε συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού (οριακό κόστος = οριακό κέρδος!!!!). Και μας το λέει χύμα και ανοικτά!!!!

Και αρκετοί, λαλίστατοι μέχρι πρότινος, συνάδελφοι που τασσόνταν ενάντια των ΟΤΕπαγίων πάνε τώρα να μας πέισουν για ην κοινωνική αξία του εγχειρήματος; Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, κι εγώ επωφελούμαι (το δήλωσα εξαρχής) αλλά τουλάχιστον βγαίνω και κράζω χύμα!!!

Όσον αφορά την τεράστια χρησιμότητα του DSL για τους φοιτητές, ναι το δέχομαι, αλλά μην πάτε ρε παιδιά να το ανάγετε και σε πανάκεια! Εντάξει, δε λέω, κι εγώ λιμπίζομαι από Σεπτέμβρη την 512, αλλά δεν έχω ανάγει το DSL σε σωτήρα μου! 

Θα με βολέψει βέβαια να κατεβάζω PDFs επιστημονικών κειμένων και παράλληλα να είμαι στο Μουλάρι και να παίζω και Civilization 4, αλλά δεν το βαφτίζω και ως τη νέα επανάσταση στο φοιτητικό χώρο!

----------


## nikos_gr

Κατ΄αρχάς Παπιάρχοντα νομίζω πως χαρακτηρισμοί όπως κοπρίτες και τα σχετικά δεν ταιριάζουν σε μία τόσο μεγάλη πληθυσμιακή ομάδα της χώρας.Σκέψου πόσους εδώ μέσα προσβάλλεις...Γενικά δεν νομίζω πως είναι καλό να κολάμε ταμπέλες.Εκτός από τους φοιτητές σκέφτηκες μήπως προσβάλλεις και τους ταξιτζίδες;;;;(  :Razz:  )
Αναφέρθηκες στο εξωτερικό και είπες οτί εκεί πληρώνουν τα πανεπιστήμια.Αυτό είναι γεγονος.Ένα άλλο γεγονός που ίσως να μην γνωρίζεις είναι οτί στη Σουηδία στους φοιτητές που πάνε να σπουδάσουν στο εξωτερικό δίνει το κράτος επιδότηση γύρω στα 6000 Ε το χρόνο Ο_ο.ΟΙ αναλογίες σου θα έλεγα πως είναι το λιγότερο τραγικές.Σκέψου πόσοι ταξιτζήδες θα υπήρχαν αν 25 στους 26 προγραμματιστες εβγαιναν στην πιάτσα.

Και επιτέλους.Θα το ξαναπώ:
ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ.
Και άλλη μια φορά:
ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ.

Είναι για να κάνει το adsl mass market product.Και είναι για να ανακατέψει την αγορά και να υπάρξει κινητικότητα.Είναι για να γίνουν καινούριες επενδύσεις.Τώρα αν κάποιοι θέλουν να μείνουν στη μιζέρια του 384 αλλά καλά 384 ενώ στην Ευρώπη πρέχουν με ταχύτητες 20 Μbit αυτό αν μη τι άλλο είναι τουλάχιστο κοντόφθαλμο.Και πώς περιμένεις να πάρουν οι εταιρίες την απόφαση να κάνουν επενδυσεις.Με ευχολόγια;;;Ήμαρτον που λέει και ο μ@.....Το ξαναείπα.Αν οι ταχύτητες εκφυλιστούν τότε otenet,4net κτλ ειναι out of market γιατί απλούστατα δεν θα μπορούν να προσελκήσουν νέους πελάτες.Εκτός και αν τους αρκεί η μιζέρια του 0,2 επί τους πλήθυσμου οπότε πάω πάσο.Αν οι χρήστες δεν μπορούν να δουν λίγο παραπέρα περιμένετε να το κάνουν οι εταιρίες και το κράτος;;;;;

Και τώρα excuse me,θα έργαφα κι άλλα, αλλά πρέπει να διαβάσω γιατί δέν θέλω να ανήκω και εγώ στο 25/26 των επίδοξων προγραμματιστών που θα "καταλήξουν" ταξιτζήδες.

----------


## crimson

αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει αν πρώτα από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη πάρουν οι φοιτητές "φτηνό" adsl στις τιμές που είπε ο πρωθυπουργός την Παρασκευή, είναι οι υπόλοιποι να διεκδικήσουν περαιτέρω μειώσεις. Το τελευταίο εξάμηνο ΔΕΝ έχουν γίνει ουσιαστικές μειώσεις, και σίγουρα ote και isp θα δώσουν και στους άλλους τις μικρές μειώσεις που τραινάρουν τόσο καιρό. Στο χέρι των καταναλωτών είναι να διεκδικήσουν ουσιαστικές μειώσεις των χρεώσεων ή να δίνουν προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς σε μια "ευνοϊμένη" κοινωνική ομάδα και να κάθονται στην πολυθρόνα τους "διαμαρτυρόμενοι" κάνοντας downloads.

----------


## Serk

βασικά ισχύει ότι θα πρεπε να πληρώναμε 5 ευρουδάκια στον ΟΤΕ για το dsl αντί για τα 20 που δίνουμε τώρα...θέλω να πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα δίνουμε πολύ λιγότερα από 20. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είμαι φοιτητής πια όμως αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι πριν απο 2 χρονια έδινα 30 ευρώ(συνολικά ΦΠΑ ISP BT όλα μέσα) για 512/256(συν το extra bandwidth για τα overheads) static IP στην Αγγλία και τώρα δίνω κοντά στα 50 για 384/128 (χωρίς το extra bandwidth για τα overheads) dynamic IP, δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου το γεγονός του φτηνού dsl για τους φοιτητές γιατι γνωρίζω ότι δεν θα επιρρεάσει αρνητικά την υπηρεσία που μου προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ και ο ISP μου. Ίσα ίσα κατά την αποψή μου οι τιμές θα πάνε προς τα κάτω για όλους σύμφωνα με το νέο νομοσχέδιο που επιβάλει κοστολόγηση στον ΟΤΕ, όσο για το bandwidth φίλε Παπιάρχοντα διάβασε προσεκτικά τα posts του Νίκ0ς από Ξάνθη και θα καταλάβεις ελπίζω ότι έχεις άδικο....


ps: ίσως θα αισθανόμουν διαφορετικά αν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία που μου προσφέρουν αλλα έχω να πω οτι πέρα απο την διαφορά ταχύτητας (512 τότε 384 τώρα) η ποιότητα είναι ίδια και ίσως καλύτερη.....

----------


## Ducklord

NikosGR:
Έχασες τη συνέχεια των μηνυμάτων.

Ο χαρακτηρισμός "κοπρίτης" ειπώθηκε από τον Del Ahmett (αν δεν απατώμαι) στον οποίο απάντησα. Και δόθηκε δικαιολογημένα, προς αυτούς που μπήκαν στα Πανεπιστήμια "επειδή δεν είχαν κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν", δίχως να σκοπεύουν να ανοίξουν ένα βιβλίο ή να σπουδάσουν.

Το δε "καταλήξουν οδηγοί ταξί" δεν ειπώθηκε ειρωνικά, μα σε συνδυασμό με το γρήγορο Internet. Ένας οδηγός ταξί δεν χρειάζεται ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση για το επάγγελμά του (τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη, αφού δεν έχουμε συνδέσει ΚΑΙ τα ταξιά με τη Σκάηνετ  :Wink:  )... Έτσι, είναι από άτοπο έως παντελώς ηλίθιο το να επιδοτείς άτομα που δεν θα αξιοποιήσουν τη σύνδεση στα πλαίσια της εργασίας και των σπουδών τους, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, μα αποκλειστικά για ψυχαγωγία και διασκέδαση, αφού δεν έχεις, μακροπρόθεσμα, κάτι να κερδίσεις από αυτό.

Η αναλογία 25 προς 1 δεν αναφέρθηκε από εμένα μα από άτομο που "την ζει" (εγώ δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι φοιτητής). Διάβασε τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

Τέλος, ας φωνάξω και εγώ αυτό που ξαναείπα, αλλαγμένο βάσει του μηνύματός σου:

ΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ €6000 - ΠΙΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΠΟ
Και άλλη μια φορά:
ΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ €6000 - ΠΙΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΠΟ

Όχι ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες για "επέκταση της ευρυζωνικότητας" σε μια χώρα που χρειάστηκε να ξεφτιλήσει, στέλνωντας μηνύματα σε Slashdot, Register και Ε.Ε., κάποιους σε ηγετικές θέσεις ένα μικρό (τότε) σάητε για να πέσει η ανώμαλη αρχική τιμή του ADSL. Όσο επένδυσε η Tellas σε πανελλαδικό δίκτυο (ακόμη το περιμένουμε), τόσο θα γίνουν άμεσα επενδύσεις από την "επέκταση της ευρυζωνικότητας" διά της παροχής τσάμπα πρόσβασης σε άτομα από τα οποία τουλάχιστον τα μισά θα τη χρησιμοποιήσουν όπως και όσοι την πληρώνουν σαν κορόϊδα.

Άντε, τώρα, να διαβάσεις, διότι σε εσένα ποντάρω για ένα καλύτερο αύριο από τα χάλια που έχουμε πέσει (και το εννοώ), και όχι στο συμφοιτητή σου που έχει καλομάθει στο τσάμπα, δεν ντρέπεται να απλώνει το χέρι στους γονείς του και μεθαύριο θα αρχίσει τη συλλογή των απάντων του Μπουγά με την νέα του 512 "διά την ολοκλήρωση της πτυχιακής του"...

"Hello guys..."

 :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## WAntilles

Επειδή κάποιοι εδώ μέσα συνεχίζουν να μην καταλαβαίνουν ποιό πραγματικά είναι το πρόβλημα από αυτά τα μέτρα, θα το ξαναπώ:

*ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΠΟΙΟΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ, ΠΗΡΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑΝ.

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.

ΜΙΛΛΙΟΥΝΝΙΑ ΝΕΟΙ ΒΑΡΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ, ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΗΔΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ.

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ;

ΑΣ ΚΑΓΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΗΣ.

ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ:

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΠΟΙΟΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ, ΠΗΡΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑΝ.

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.*

----------


## Ducklord

Και σε ξεχωριστό μήνυμα, για να μην... "χαθεί"

ΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ *=ΔΕΝ=* ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΠΡΙΤΕΣ

κάποιοι, όμως, *είναι* - και είναι αρκετοί  :Wink:  
Γιατί να τους... επιδοτούμε;



Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Gordon`s

Διάβασα αρκετά για να φτάσω να απαντήσω εδώ..
Ιστορικά: Είμαι φοιτητής και το μέτρο αν ισχύσει με πιάνει!
Προβληματισμός:
1) Γιατί το ADSL το χρειάζεται ένας φοιτητής, ελάτε τώρα εσείς που ορίεσται, το internet παρέχεται στους φοιτητές κατά κύριο λόγο για αναζητήσεις σε εργασιακό επίπεδο και λοιπά. Οπότε λέμε, ας το πάρει ο φοιτητής σπίτι του να κάνει την δουλειά του βρε αδερφέ.. Σύμφωνοι! Τζάμπα DSL για όλους- κομμένες όλες οι πόρτες, μονο http και ftp με το πανεπιστήμιο.. Δεν θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο, λέμε...
Ο φοιτητής έχει χαμηλό εισόδημα, κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ, το DSL τι να το κάνει; Απαραίτητο; Άρα πρέπει να το πάρει σε προνομοιακή τιμή. Οπότε κι εγώ προτείνω για όλους τους φοιτητές:
1) Ειδική κάρτα που θα απολαμβάνουμε τον καφέ μας με έκπτωση σε όλα τα μαγαζιά
2) Ειδικές τιμές (-70%) σε όλες τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, για να επικοινωνούμε καλύτερα (αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό από το DSL)
3) 50% έκτωση σε όλους τους φοιτητές που νοικιάζουν διαμέρισμα (αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό από το κινητό τηλέφωνο)
4) ...
Μου φαίνετε φίλοι μου συμ-φοιτητές θα μας τρελάνετε!

ΑΝ θέλεις internet κύριε τα εργαστήρια είναι ανοικτά όλη την μέρα! Αν ΔΕΝ μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά σου ζητάς γραφείο και στο δίνουν, ΑΝ το δικαιούσαι, έτσι δεν είναι?
Μη λέτε πράγματα και θαύματα σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να μην ξέρουν πως λειτουργούν τα πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα. 

Στο πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων το οποίο βρίσκομαι, στις εστίες, είναι κομμένα τα P2P, γιατί δεν αντιδρά κανένας? Στα γραφεία και στα εργαστήρια δεν είναι τίποτα κομμένο, γιατί πάλι?

Φίλε DuckLord μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και κάθετος. Πολλοί ζούνε εις βάρος άλλων αλλά δεν αντιδράς-άμε.. 

Ήθελα να γράψω πολλά, αλλά δεν θα τελείωνε ποτέ και θα καταντούσε κουραστικό..

----------


## Ducklord

Ω, φίλε Poths (να υποθέσω, "Πότης"; Νάης...  :Wink:  )...
Δεν είμαι απόλυτος και κάθετος (συνήθως). Δέχομαι κάθε συζήτηση...
Η κατάσταση, όμως, είναι σαν διαφήμιση κινητής (το ξαναείπα)...

"Θέλω να έχω πρόσβαση χωρίς περιορισμούς, ταχύτερη από τους άλλους, μονίμως διαθέσιμη και είναι και τσάμπα, ενώ οι άλλοι θα πληρώνουν τα πενταπλάσια... Μπορώ;"

Ε, το κράτος απάντησε "Ναι"
Δεν θα ήμουν τόσο "τσαντισμένος" με το θέμα αν δεν είχα συναντήσει αντιδράσεις τύπου "είμαι φοιτητής και ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΙ". ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν "δικαιούται" κάτι που δεν πληρώνει. "Παίρνει" με την ανοχή των άλλων, σαν μακροπρόθεσμη επένδυση και για το δικό τους όφελος. Όχι επειδή τους αρέσει η αφεντομουτσουνάρα του...

To get the drift... Από το Futurama, επεισόδιο με χρονικά παράδοξα...:
Δύο παιδάκια παίζουν έξω από το σημείο όπου παίρνουν τη σύνταξή τους οι ηλικιωμένοι.
Παιδάκι 1: "Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, εμείς να πληρώνουμε για να τρώνε οι γέροι!"

<ΖΝΤΟΥΠ, αλλαγή χρονικού σημείου, δύο ηλικιωμένοι με ντύσιμο ΙΔΙΟ με τα παιδάκια στο ίδιο σημείο>

Γέρος 1: "I DEMAND FREE MONEY"

 :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## crimson

> ΜΙΛΛΙΟΥΝΝΙΑ ΝΕΟΙ ΒΑΡΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ, ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΗΔΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ.


αυτό είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά πρόβλημα είναι και οι υπερβολικές χρεώσεις.



> ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ;


Κι όμως καθόλου τζάμπα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι τιμές που ανακοίνωσαν να είναι μικρότερες από το κόστος. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναγκαστούν οι εταιρείες να "πουλάνε" κάτω του κόστους. Μπορούμε* να τους χρυσοπληρώνουμε, να τους πληρώνουμε ακριβά ή να τους πληρώνουμε σχετικά δίκαια. Αυτό που πρέπει να ζητήσουμε και να πάρουμε δεν είναι ούτε "θα" ούτε ουτοπικό: πρέπει να έχουμε κοστοστρεφείς χρεώσεις. Φτάνει το παραμύθι με τις επενδύσεις κτλ, τα λεφτά τα βγάζουν και με το παραπάνω. Πόσες εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με τηλεφωνία, ίντερνετ κτλ έχουν κλείσει τα τελευταία χρόνια; Μόνο η intraconnect και η x-treme μου έρχονται στο μυαλό αλλά και οι 2 τελικά πουλήθηκαν σε άλλους που λειτουργούν και σήμερα.

*αν δε μιλούσαμε για τηλεπικοινωνίες αλλά για άλλο κομμάτι της αγοράς, υπάρχει και η περίπτωση αγοράς σε τιμές κόστους ή τιμές "πυρκαγιάς". Αλλά όχι σ' αυτόν τον τομέα.




> ΑΣ ΚΑΓΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΗΣ.


φοβερός ο Σταυρίδης  :Very Happy:

----------


## ipo

> ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ;


Το άνοιγμα μίας αγοράς *μέσω της ευρείας αποδοχής της από το κοινό* επιφέρει σημαντικά προνόμια για όλους. Χαμηλότερες τιμές, ενίσχυση του ανταγωνισμού και των επενδύσεων.

Μπορείτε κάποιοι να πιστεύετε ότι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει μέλλον όσον αφορά την ευρυζωνικότητα. Αφήστε εμάς τουλάχιστον που πιστεύουμε, να κάνουμε τις κινήσεις μας. Με το να προσπαθείτε να διατηρήσετε την υπάρχουσα κακή κατάσταση, πιστεύοντας ότι η επερχόμενη αλλαγή είναι προς το χειρότερο, απλά βοηθάτε στο να πραγματοποιηθούν οι φόβοι σας για στασιμότητα.

Είναι προφανές από τη συζήτηση, ότι υπάρχει χάσμα γενεών. Όσοι έχουν μπει στην αγορά εργασίας είναι πολύ πιο συντηρητικοί και απαισιόδοξοι από τους νέους φοιτητές.

Μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι οι αλλαγές και οι πρόοδος ξεκινάει από τους αισιόδοξους. Αν βασιζόταν η κοινωνία σε άτομα που έχουν συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα ότι "έτσι είναι η κοινωνία και δεν θα αλλάξει, οπότε μην κάνετε κινήσεις που φοβόμαστε ότι θα χειροτερεύσουν την κατάσταση", τότε δεν θα είχε γίνει καμία πρόοδος.

Αφήστε λοιπόν τους φόβους σας κατά μέρος, διότι σας δίνεται ευκαιρία αλλαγής κι εσείς την κατακρίνετε.

*Για τέταρτη φορά θα πω ότι το "φοιτητικό ADSL" δεν επιδοτείται. Οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές (ή οι γονείς τους) θα πληρώσουν περισσότερα από το πραγματικό κόστος της γραμμής τους. Επομένως ISP και ΟΤΕ θα κερδίσουν λεφτά και από τους φοιτητές, δεν θα χρειαστεί να τα πάρουν από άλλους.  Κανείς τρίτος δεν θα πληρώσει το "φοιτητικό ADSL". Θα το πληρώσουν οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές μέσα από τους λογαριασμούς που θα τους έρθουν.*

[Τουλάχιστον ο WAntilles έχει καταλάβει το παραπάνω, απλά πιστεύει ότι θα ενισχυθεί το bottleneck. Όμως sdikr, Ducklord και Popmaniac συνεχίζουν να πιστεύουν ότι θα το πληρώσουν εκείνοι.]

----------


## PopManiac

> Και επιτέλους.Θα το ξαναπώ:
> ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ.
> Και άλλη μια φορά:
> ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ.
> 
> Είναι για να κάνει το adsl mass market product.Και είναι για να ανακατέψει την αγορά και να υπάρξει κινητικότητα.Είναι για να γίνουν καινούριες επενδύσεις.Τώρα αν κάποιοι θέλουν να μείνουν στη μιζέρια του 384 αλλά καλά 384 ενώ στην Ευρώπη πρέχουν με ταχύτητες 20 Μbit αυτό αν μη τι άλλο είναι τουλάχιστο κοντόφθαλμο.Και πώς περιμένεις να πάρουν οι εταιρίες την απόφαση να κάνουν επενδυσεις.Με ευχολόγια;;;Ήμαρτον που λέει και ο μ@.....Το ξαναείπα.Αν οι ταχύτητες εκφυλιστούν τότε otenet,4net κτλ ειναι out of market γιατί απλούστατα δεν θα μπορούν να προσελκήσουν νέους πελάτες.Εκτός και αν τους αρκεί η μιζέρια του 0,2 επί τους πλήθυσμου οπότε πάω πάσο.Αν οι χρήστες δεν μπορούν να δουν λίγο παραπέρα περιμένετε να το κάνουν οι εταιρίες και το κράτος;;;;;


Όντως δεν πάρθηκε επειδή ο Κωστάκης αγαπά τους φοιτητές. Αγαπά την ψήφο τους, αγαπά (όπως κάθε πολιτικός) να κάνει κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού! Ο ΟΤΕ με τη σειρά του αγαπά να θολώνει τα νερά απολαμβάνοντας μονοπώλια εις βάρος κορόϊδων Ελλήνων (εαυτού μου μη εξαιρούμενου).

Αγαπητέ Νίκο, στέκουν αυτά που παραθέτεις περί διεύρυνσης του ανταγωνισμού και κινήτρων του Κωστάκη (ή όποιου άλλου τυχόν πρωθυπουργού); Γιατί, πάντα στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό; Και στην πορεία ανακάλυψης τελικά να τον φτιάχνουμε τετράγωνο;

Στέκει ως επιχείρημα πως με την κίνηση αυτή θα ανοίξει ο ευρυζωνικός ανταγωνισμός στην Ελλάδα; Μα να είμαστε σοβαροί! Αν ο πρωθυπουργός (οποιοσδήποτε κομματικά) όντως ήθελε ν'ανοίξει την ευρυζωνική αγορά, το πρώτο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει θα ήταν να δώσει εντολή στους αρμόδιους φορείς (Υπουργείο Τλκοινωνιών, ΕΕΤΤ) να φροντίσουν ώστε το παίχνίδι να είναι δίκαιο. QED, bye bye OTE Monopoly με νταβρτζηλίδικα πάγια! Το ίδιο έγινε και σε άλλες χώρες (το ΗΒ μου έρχεται κατά νου με την περίπτωση του αρχικού μονοπωλίου της ΒΤ και πώς το έσπασε η εκεί αντίστοιχη της ΕΕΤΤ), γιατί στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να φτάσουμε ανάποδα; Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία δεν άνοιξε η αγορά με επιδοτήσεις σε φοιτητές ή άλλες ομάδες! Δεν είδα δωρεάν κινητά σε φοιτητές γιατί θα τους διευκόλυναν να έχουν καλύτερη πρόσβαση στο πρόγραμμα των εξετάσεων!!!!!!!

Απλά η αγορά ήταν ανοικτή, ο ανταγωνισμός λειτούργησε (με ατέλειες πάντοτε!!!) και τα πάγια θυμάμαι πέσανε μέσα στο 1996 κατά 60%! Ούτε επιδοτήσεις και άλλα τέτοια ψευτο-σοσιαλίζοντα κουραφέξαλα!

Τι είναι αυτό το μέτρο; Εγώ είπα τη θέση μου. Μια εύκολη κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού (δες πόσα μέλη του ADSL στην ηλικία 20-30 ξαφνικά είπαν και ένα καλό λόγο για την κυβέρνηση) και εύκολη ψευτοκοινωνική πολιτική. Επαναλαμβάνω, ναι, δικαιούνται οι φοιτητές (κι εγώ ανάμεσά τους!) φτηνό DSL! Αλλά μη μου λέτε πως αυτή η κίνηση της κυβέρνησης έγινε για να ανοίξει η αγορά! Κάθε οικονομολόγος που σέβεται τον εαυτό του θα διαρρυγνύει τα ιμάτιά του αυτήν τη στιγμή!

Αν είναι έτσι, τότε σε κάθε ρυθμιζόμενη και κλειστή αγορά θα σπάμε τα μονοπώλια με επιδοτήσεις (πεδίο δόξης λαμπρόν για νέο Νόμπελ στα οικονομικά!!!). Αλλά, είπαμε μόνο στην Ελλάδα παίζουν τέτοιες λογικές....

Σημειωτέον πως αυτήν τη στιγμή (και για τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες) σε γραμμή 384 πιάνω μόλις 247 και πέφτει και στα 117kbs. Φανταστείτε τι θα γίνει αν ξαφνικά μπουν μονομιάς από Σεπτέμβριο άλλοι 200-300 μόνο στο δικό μου DSLAM...

----------


## PopManiac

OFFTOPIC Λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων θα πρέπει να αποχωρήσω για σήμερα (Σάββατο) από τη συζήτηση. Καλό Σαββατόβραδο σε όλους και καλό διάβασμα στους σγωνιζόμενους φοιτητες!!!!

----------


## Undertow

Η έκπτωση ισχύει και στους Αθηναίους φοιτητές που κατοικών εντός του Λεκανοπεδίου;
Άμα είναι να γράψω στο όνομά μου την γραμμή!
5 ευρώ το μήνα είναι η έκπτωση;

----------


## kgiannis

Αφου διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω μηνυματα, με σεβασμο προς ολα τα παιδια του forum, θα παραθεσω τις δικες μου σκεψεις και ισως σε καποια πραγματα να συμφωνησετε μαζι μου. Ειμαι 25 χρονων, σπουδαζω στο IST Studies πληροφορικη και φετος τελειωνω τη σχολη μου. Ασχολουμαι απο 10 χρονων με τους υπολογιστες και θεωρω οτι βρισκομαι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο σε οτι αφορα τις γνωσεις μου στην πληροφορικη. Αυτο που ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ στην χωρα μας ειναι που με αναγκαζει να την εγκαταλειψω για καποια αλλη, μηπως και ετσι ζησω μια καλυτερη ζωη. Βαρεθηκα να με θεωρουνε μ@λ@κ@ καποιοι που δεν εχουν ιδεα τι τους γινεται, περα απο τις μιζες. Δεν αναφερομαι  σε καμια συγκεκριμενη κυβερνηση, το ξεκαθαριζω.Εχουμε γινει οπισθοδρομικη, πουλαμε οτιδηποτε καινουριο σε ξενες εταιριες, χρημα δεν παραγουμε πια, μονο ανακυκλωνουμε και θα ερθουν και χειροτερα. Αυτη ηταν η εισαγωγη, συγνωμη σε οσους μπορει να προσβληθηκαν. 
Και τωρα σε οτι αφορα τις φθηνες συνδεσεις. Ειναι τουλαχιστον ηλιθιο το μετρο αν οχι το οτι καβαλαει και αρκετους απο εμας. Σαν να σου λεει δεν με ενδιαφερει που πληρωσες BWM, θα σε αναγκασω να οδηγεις απο εδω και περα LADA εσυ και αλλοι 10.000 μαζι γιατι ετσι θελω. Και αν οι αλλοι 10.000 δεν θελουν να οδηγησουν γιατι δεν εχουν διπλωμα, παλι δε με νοιαζει, ουτε εγω εχω καλο συνεργειο, οποτε εσυ θα πληρωνεις τα ιδια για να σε αφηνω να οδηγεις το LADA σου. -Ευχαριστω!!!
Και πιο ειδικα τωρα: Ποσοι απο τους φοιτητες νομιζουν αληθεια οτι ξερουν να χρησιμοποιουν το internet? Ολοι? Αν ναι, μια φθηνη συνδεση ISDN με πολυ μειωμενη κοστολογιση θα πειραζε κανεναν? Δεν θα εκαναν τα παιδια τη δουλεια τους? Ξερω ατομο πληροφορικης που τελειωσε τη σχολη του με 8, ΤΕΙ, και εκανε διπλωματικη σε ACCESS. Ναι, λοιπον ατομα σαν αυτον και πολλοι αλλοι αντιστοιχα σε αλλες σχολες, ειναι ατομα που θα ασχοληθουν με το αντικειμενο μονο στα φοιτητικα τους χρονια.Και ναι, υπαρχουν πολλοι κοπριτες οπως το ειπατε οπως βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις. Τι να κανει ομως ο αριστουχος γεοπονος την ADSL? Η προσωπικη μου γνωμη, μεσα απο εμπειριες, μου εχει δειξει οτι πολλες φορες ατομα μιας μεσαιας βαθμολογιας προοδευουν πολυ. Γιατι να πληρωσω εγω τη συνδεση ( οποιοι διαφωνειτε απλα δεν θελω να σας στεναχωρησω αλλα ετσι ειναι δυστυχως ) του καθε φοιτητη που θα κατεβαζει mp3 και τσοντες? Τη στιγμη που για εμενα ειναι εργαλειο το internet. Και οποιοι ασχολουνται επαγγελματικα με την πληροφορικη ξερουν πως η γρηγορη συνδεση χρειαζεται και για αλλα πραγματα, περα απο το σερφαρισμα. Θα μιλησω για την ειδικοτητα μου μονο γιατι για αυτη γνωριζω καλα. Οποιος ασχολειται με την πληροφορικη να ξερετε πως δεν κινηγαει βαθμους να ειναι αριστουχος. Δεν ειναι κινητρο του μια συνδεση με 5euro λιγοτερα. Το διαβασμα πανω απο ενα βιβλιο, μια οθονη, ενα περιοδικο ειναι τροπος ζωης που τον ακολουθα παντα και οχι οσο ειναι φοιτητης. Ειναι ατομα που θα βγουν για καφε και ενω ολοι θα γελανε, αυτοι ισως ειναι στον κοσμο τους επειδη δεν δουλευει καλα ο κwλ@αλγοριθμος που εγραψαν ή κατι πηγε στραβα στον κωδικα. Απο εκει και ισως και απο πολλα αλλα παρομοιια θα επρεπε να αρχισει το φθηνο internet και οχι απο τους φοιτητες ή ολους τους φοιτητες. Και για τελος: Ναι δεν μπηκα σε ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ πληροφορικης ( μπηκα σε ΤΕΙ αλλα δεν με ενδιεφερε) επειδη δεν μπορεσα να παπαγαλισω ενα βιβλιο απ'εξω. Ξερω ομως οτι το γνωστικο μου επιπεδο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αρκετους με 9 και 10 σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ. Και ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα δεν διαφερετε και πολυ απο αυτο που περιεγραψα. 
Για αλλη μια φορα, συγνωμη για το μεγεθος του μηνυματος, δεν ηθελα να προσβαλω κανεναν.
Φιλικα 
Γιαννης.

----------


## nikos_gr

Είναι γεγονός οτί στην Ελλάδα τη ΕΕΤΤ έχει δεμένα τα χέρια της γιατί κάποιος της τα έχει δέσει.Αλλά ας μην το αναλύσουμε αλλο αυτό γιατί ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα.

Για να ανοίξει η αγορά υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι.Αυτός είναι ένας από αυτούς,έστω και ποντιακός κατά πολλους.Και έπιασε τους φοιτητές σαν μία ομάδα που χαίρει της συμπάθειας ενός μεγάλου ποσοστού γιατί οι περισσότεροι υπήρξαν κάποτε και οι ίδιοι φοιτητές.Και ποιούς να έπιανε άραγε;Τους φιλοτελλιστές;Τους πόντιους;Τους γαύρους;Είπα προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως το μέτρο στοχεύει στην διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Συμφωνώ πως δεν είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη η adsl για τους φοιτητές.Όπως συμφωνώ πως δεν είναι για τους περισσότερους γιατί ελλάχιστοι βγάζουν το ψωμί τους από το internet.Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε καταντήσε όμωςι να θεωρούμε πολυτέλεια ότι ένα 10χρονο αροράκι έχει στο εξωτερικό δώρο από τον πατέρα του για να παίζει counter και warcraft.  :Evil:   :Evil:  

Όσον αφορά τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και τις παροχές τους στους φοιτητές ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα.Η μάλλον...
Είμαι φοιτητής στο ΑΠΘ,σχολή τι άλλο πληροφορική και θα σας περιγράψω εν συντομία την κατάσταση που επικρατεί να πάρετε μία γεύση:
Εργαστήρια υπάρχουν 4-5.Από αυτά ελεύθερο στους φοιτητές είναι το ένα.Αυτό έχει γύρω στους 20 Η/Υ.Οι ταχύτητες κυμαίνονται από 133-333 Mhz.Πάμε να κάνουμε εργαστήριο και όταν μας λέει ο καθηγητής κατεβάστε αυτο το αρχείο και κάντε το unzip η πιό συνηθησμένη απάντηση είναι:Μα ο σκληρός έχει ελεύθερο χώρο 0,3 Mb.Το ανέκδοτο είναι οτί καλούμαστε και να εξεταστούμε πάνω σε αυτά τα μπάζα.Και πώς να εξεταστείς όταν στην οθόνη δεν παταλαβαίνεις αν εχεις γράψει κόμμα,τελεια ή ερωτηματικό αφου όλα φαίνονται ίδια.Κάθε φορα που κάθομαι 20 λέπτα μποστα στις οθόνες με πιάνει πονοκέφαλός από τη θολούρα και από τις ροζ αποχρώσεις που είναι οι μόνες που μπορούν να αποδόσουν οι οθόνες αυτές.Και μετά ας έρθει να μου πει κάποιος να πάω στ πανεπιστήμιο να δουλέψω.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Για την ιστορία να αναφέρω οτί έχω dsl 384 και δεν έχω μπει ΠΟΤΕ σε p2p από αυτή γιατί πολύ απλά προτιμώ να κατεβάζω από το ασύρματό μου όπου τα 500άρια πάνε σύννεφο.Επίσης και εμένα ένας χρόνος μου μένει και μετά και εγώ θα πληρώνω το τζάμπα internet που θα έχουν οι κοπρίτες αλλά δεν με ελοχλεί όπως βλέπετε.
Λέτε να φωνάζουμε μαζί του χρόνου;  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

...Αυτή η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει σε versus...

Καταλάβετε κάτι, φίλτατοι. 

α) Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε με σιγουριά για το ορθόν ή όχι του μέτρου τώρα. Γιατί δεν ξέρουμε την τιμή του εμπορικού 512 όταν δοθεί το φοιτητικό  :Smile: 

β) Όμως...ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ να δούμε τα επόμενα βήματα για να αποκτήσουν όλοι οι πολίτες 1 MBps...

*Αντίδραση, όταν ψηφιστεί ο νέος νόμος.
*Πίεση προς ΕΕΤΤ με τις διευρυμένες (ώς προς τις τηλεπικοινωνίες) αρμοδιότητες να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.
* Περιγραφή του όλου καθεστώτος σε υπεύθυνες ομάδες ατόμων που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν - π.χ. αρχές ανταγωνισμού ΕΕ, που δεν θα τους αρέσει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ να ακούσουν ότι...παρόλο που ο νέος νόμος είναι σε ισχύ, ένα ολιγοπώλιο ISP και ένα μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ συνεχίζουν να χρεώνουν τους Έλληνες πολίτες 100-1000% πάνω από τις τιμές άλλων χωρών.

*Πίεση προς τους ISP: Με τον νέο νόμο η "συνεγκατάσταση" σε σημεία του ΟΤΕ, η συνεργασία, οι κυρώσεις αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν συνεργαστεί, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΨΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ θα καθοριστούν (Τώρα ο κάθε Δήμος μπορεί να ζητάει ό,τι γουστάρει, οπότε τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα...).

Αν λοιπόν μετά από μια "περίοδο χάριτος" κανείς δεν κάνει βήματα για να προωθηθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα, LET ALL HELL BREAK LOOSE....αυτή είναι μία καλή λύση.

Με τον νέο νόμο κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να "δικαιολογηθεί" ότι "ο ΟΤΕ / ISP / EETT" φταίει...Υπάρχει κάλυψη όλων των ακανθωδών ζητημάτων...

*Το φοιτητικό DSL καλώς να δωθεί, αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμπεριστατωμένα παράπονα για την υποδομή του ΟΤΕ. Καλώς να δωθεί, αν μπορούμε να μετακυλίσουμε βελτίωση στην αγορά σε όλους τους πολίτες. Καλώς να δωθεί, αν μπορέσουμε να έχουμε ΕΣΤΩ μια γραμμή στο μέγεθος μιας 1024 με 45 Ε τελική (όπως είχε η Αγγλία μέχρι πριν 2-3 μήνες...τώρα φτήνυναν). Καλώς να δωθεί γενικά...

Μην κολλάμε εκεί. Το θέμα είναι ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ τι μπορεί να γίνει...και μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά!*

-Γιάννης (σημείωση: Δεν είμαι κομμουνιστής και όσα αναφέρω περί αγώνων και αντίστασης ουδεμία σχέση με αυτό έχουν...Απλά θεωρώ αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα μου -και όλων μας- να έχουμε πρόσφαση στο digital lifestyle χωρίς να πληρώνουν...τα παιδιά μας για αυτό).

----------


## VivUser

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διαμαρτύρεται οποιοσδήποτε για κάτι τέτοιο...Μια μείωση τιμών για μια ομάδα που το χρειάζεται και αποδεδειγμένα θα βελτιωθεί η δυνατότητα αναζήτησης σε πηγές. Οι υπολογιστές έχουν φτηνηνει αρκετά (με 500Ε πέρνεις ένα αξιοπρεπές pc για φοιτητής πλέον) και αν μειωθεί το κόστος πρόσβασης στο νετ , μόνο καλό θα κάνει και στους φοιτητές και στο κοινωνικό σύνολο...
Όσο για το αν θα μπουκώσουν τα dslam το έχουμε ξανακούσει το παραμύθι με τη forthnet και τις συνδρομές στους εθελοντές...Δεν νομίζω να άνοιξε μύτη, το μόνο αρνητικό ήταν η γνωστή τακτική να πουλάν όλοι τις τζαμπέ συνδρομές...Προφανώς πρέπει να υπάρχουν ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες με το φοιτητικό dsl ώστε να μην ξεφτιλιστούν τα πράγματα...
Για την αδικία δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να τοποθετηθώ ιδιαίτερα...Επίσης τα ξαναάκουσα με τους εθελοντές (εθελοντής είμουνα , αλλά δεν μπορούσα να επωφεληθώ της προσφοράς :Neutral: ) απλά ας σκεφτεί ο οποιοσδήποτε ότι αν γίνει πραγματικότητα το 15Ε/512 σίγουρα θα πέσουν και οι τιμές για τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις αργά ή γρήγορα...
Για τα παραδείγματα για το αν το χρειάζονται οι φοιτητές ή όχι ακόμα και ο αριστούχος φιλόλογος χρειάζεται το γρήγορο νετ για να βρει υλικό για εργασίες.Πόσο μάλλον ο αριστούχος γεωλόγος ή πληροφορικάριος...Το ότι υπάρχουν φοιτητές στόκοι κλπ δεν σημαίνει α)ότι υπάρχουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα και β)ότι πρέπει να κάψουν όσους ενδιαφέρονται και σκίζονται καθημερινά για να γίνουν καλύτεροι στη δουλειά τους...
Όσο για τις πανελλαδικές τουλάχιστον με το παλιό σύστημα που γνωρίζω μόνο παπαγαλία δεν ήταν...Maths,φυσική,χημεία προβλήματα ήταν...Και ακόμα και Αρχαία,Ιστορία είχαν φτάσει σε επίπεδο να μην φτάνει μόνο η παπαγαλία (αν τυχόν είναι κάποιος 3οδεσμίτης ας θυμηθεί τις συνδυαστικές που γελούσαν οι 1δεσμίτες αλλά ήταν όντως πέρα απτην παπαγαλία μακράν...)
Poths καλά θα ήταν να μπορούσε το κράτος να δώσει όλα αυτά που λες αλλά σαν επιχειρήματα τα θεωρώ άτοπα γιατί:
1)Η καφετέρια δεν έχει σχέση με τις σπουδές->Δεν γίνεται να επιδοτηθεί
2)Θα δεχόσουν να φακελώσουν το κινητό σου και όλων των συμφοιτητών σου ώστε να έχετε έκπτωση στα μεταξύ σας τηλέφωνα?Αν ναι οκ ζήτα το...Εγώ πάντως όχι...
3)Γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι φοιτητικές εστίες (των Ιωαννίνων μάλιστα έχω ακούσει είναι jet) και μόλις ανοίξουν τα ολυμπιακά χωριά νομίζω θα έχει σχεδόν επιλυθεί το θέμα...(Στο νοίκι ζω και δεν κάθομαι να γκρινιάζω γιατί δεν με πήραν στην εστία , αλλά χαίρομαι που κάποιοι στην εστία έχουν πιο πολύ ανάγκη από μένα και τους πήραν...)
Οπότε , είμαι υπέρ της παροχής φτηνού ίντερνετ στους φοιτητές υπό τις προυποθέσεις:
1)Κομμένες πόρτες για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακαδημαικά και μόνο (όποιος καίγεται τόσο πολύ ας λερώσει τα χέρια του με http tunneling...)
2)ΙΣΩΣ ογκοχρέωση στο όριο του να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του 90% των φοιτητών...Θέστε εσείς το όριο πάντως 10-15G μου φαίνονται υπέραρκετα για την πλειονότητα των αναγκών...
3)Έλεγχος για κατάχρηση του δικαιώματος  (πωλήσεις συνδρομών π.χ.) και αυστηρές ποινές σε τέτοια περίπτωση...
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ βέβαια και να μην γίνει τπτ απτα 3 πάλι υπέρ είμαι , απλά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου για να παραμείνει στα πλαίσια του βοηθάω τον φοιτητή/ενισχύω την διείσδυση του νετ και να μην ξεφύγει και γίνει  νέο μεγάλο παζάρι με τις συνδρομές...
επίσης ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και να μην γίνει τπτ απτα 3 δεν θα βγω να γκρινιάξω και να διαμαρτυρηθώ...Δεν χάνω εγώ τπτ, ο άλλος κερδίζει...
Disclaimer: Αν και φοιτητής σε 1 μήνα τελειώνω οπότε δεν με πιάνει το μέτρο...Χώρια που πληρώνω dsl εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια...Και μου έχει λύσει τα χέρια σε *άπειρες* ακαδημαικές φάσεις.. 
υ.γ. Και βέβαια δεν δικαιούμαι τπτ ως φοιτητής όμως βλέποντας συμφοιτητές μου να σκίζονται με την 56κ επειδή το δσλ τους είναι ακριβό , χαίρομαι που θα μπορούν και αυτοί να επικοινωνούν ταχύτερα και ρίαλ τάιμ και όχι όπως παλιά να τους στέλνω εσεμεσ "άνοιξε τα ημέιλ σου, σου έστειλα το ντιλιβεραμπλ , διόρθωσε ότι θες και περίμενε μια ώρα να μου το ξαναστείλεις"...και διάφορες άλλες περιπτώσεις με πάτσιζ κλπ...Κακό είναι?:O
Τέλος , δεν βλέπω κανέναν να επικροτεί την κυβέρνηση για αυτό το μέτρο...Από τη στιγμή που έπεισε τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει με τέτοιο πάγιο το dsl δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω χωρίς να δώσει επιδότηση...Και περίμενα από την προηγούμενη φρουρά κάτι τέτοιο με κορυφαίο υπουργό (τότε) να είναι λάτρης της τεχνολογίας...Το καλύτερο μέτρο πιστεύω για την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας...Η οικογένεια του Undertow π.χ. αφού θα έχουν always on νετ θα μάθουνε τι μπορούνε να βρούνε από εκεί και θα γίνουν υποψήφιοι πελάτες νετ όταν με το καλό ο undertow πάρει το πτυχίο του :Smile: 
Sorry για το μακροσκελές του post...

----------


## teo_L20

δεν πηραζει!!!
ελευθεροσε τα απο το μυαλο σου!

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Οπότε , είμαι υπέρ της παροχής φτηνού ίντερνετ στους φοιτητές υπό τις προυποθέσεις:
> 1)Κομμένες πόρτες για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακαδημαικά και μόνο (όποιος καίγεται τόσο πολύ ας λερώσει τα χέρια του με http tunneling...)
> 2)ΙΣΩΣ ογκοχρέωση στο όριο του να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του 90% των φοιτητών...Θέστε εσείς το όριο πάντως 10-15G μου φαίνονται υπέραρκετα για την πλειονότητα των αναγκών...


Αυτά θα θεωρούσα και γω ως την πιο συνετή κίνηση. Πολύ cool απόψεις *VivUser*.   :Cool:   :Thumbsup1:  
Ειναι η μεση λύση από το "τίποτα" που θέλει ο Ducklord κ ΣιΑ, ως το "όλα δικά μας" που ονειρευονται κάποιοι.

----------


## kgiannis

Φιλε VivUser
Σε οτι αφορα το post δεν θα σχολιασω τιποτα αλλο περα απο το θεμα των πανελλαδικων επειδη πιστευω πως και οι δυο περασαμε απο 1η δεσμη. Φυσικη παπαγαλιζες ολη τη θεωρια για να γραψεις, οσο καλος και αν ησουν στις ασκησεις. Οσο για χημεια ισχυουν τα ιδια. Εννοειται πως δεν αναφερομουν στα μαθηματικα. Μεχρι και στην εκθεση υπηρχαν τεχνικες που επρεπε να μαθεις. Και ολα αυτα γιατι? Anyway...
Αν βαλεις τωρα καποιον να ασχοληθει με το ADSL ξερει τι θα γινει στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο? Θα χασει την μπαλα, με τους ISP, τις χρεωσεις, τα πακετα, τους συνδυασμους κλπ. Οποτε πολλοι που δεν ενδιαφερονται φανατικα ηδη κανουν στροφη μολις πρεπει να σκεφτουν ολα αυτα και πιστεψε με πολλοι ΒΑΡΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ακομα και να δουν ποσο κοστιζει και τι τους συμφερει και απλα το παρατανε προς στιγμη. Σκεψου τωρα να βγει πακετο "φοιτητικο" και να δωθει στον καθε ασχετο. Ο  Χ φοιτητης που θα το παρει και δεν θα εχει ιδεα θα ακουσει και απο τον φιλο του που ξερει κατι παραπανω: "Βαλε και αυτο το προγραμμα, always on εισαι, κατεβασε και αυτο απο εκει και αστο συνεχεια να κατεβαζει." Και μετα ο μεγαλος και τρανος ΟΤΕ που κανει τα παντα για να προοδευσει αυτη η χωρα στις τηλεπικοινωνιες θα εχει μια καλη δικαιολογια να σε εχει σε stanby(αληθεια για ποσο καιρο ακομα) επειδη "συντομα θα αναβαθμιστει το δικτυο". Το εχω ζησει το να περιμενω 1 ωρα ενα mail για να κανω τις εργασιες μου. Αλλα πιστευεις αληθεια οτι θα μπορει να υπαρχει ελεγχος σχετικα με το πως χρησιμοποιουνται αυτες οι συνδεσεις και αν θα τις πουλησει καποιος? Οσο για την ογκοχρεωση ειναι κατι απιστευτα δυσκολο. Δεν μπορεις να υπολογισεις κατι τετοιο και ειδικα οταν τους προσεγγιζεις σαν την απιστευτη προσφορα. Με διαφορετικες συνθηκες θα ελεγα οτι συμφωνουμε σε ολα αλλα υπαρχει και αυτη η νοοτροπια μας, οσο και αν δεν μας αρεσει να το ακουμε ( συμπεριλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου ).
Πιο πιθανο μου φαινεται παντως αυτες οι συνδεσεις να εχουν αλλες πονηριες, οπως μειωμενο bandwidth.

φιλικα
Γιαννης

----------


## islander7

δωρεαν 1 mbps σε ολους θα κανουμε καμπανια ολο το adslgr forum μπορει να σας φαινεται αστεια αλλα εχει συμβει σε αρκετες χωρες

----------


## nikos_gr

Φίλτατε kgianni δεν θα σχολιάσω τα λεγόμενά σου απλά θα σε παρακαλούσα να είσαι λίγο πιό προσεκτικός όταν εκφράζεις τις απόψεις σου και να μην προσβάλεις άστοχα όπως έκανες με το προτελευταίο σου ποστ.Σχόλια για τους φοιτητές όχι και τόσο "τιμητικά" έκαναν αρκετοι αλλά ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν είπε "Ξερω ομως οτι το γνωστικο μου επιπεδο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αρκετους με 9 και 10 σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ. Και ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα δεν διαφερετε και πολυ απο αυτο που περιεγραψα."

Θεωρώ οτί το σχόλιό σου είναι το λιγότερο άστοχο.Όσο για τις εξετάσεις θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αλλά το να απαξιώνουμε έτσι τους επιτυχόντες σε αυτό το απαράδεκτο σύστημα είναι ... κόμπλεξ.Κανείς δεν λέει οτί οι μη επιτυχόντες δεν είναι εξυπνοι και ικανοί αλλά να μην το φτάσουμε και στο άλλο ακρο. 

Φιλικά Νίκος

----------


## Nik0s

Για να ξεκαθρίσουμε κάτι γιατί μάλλον έχει δημιουργηθεί σύγχιση. Το φοτιητικό ADSL είναι μόνο ένα μέτρο σε μια δέσμη μέτρων για την προώθηση της ευρυζωνιτκότητας, με σημαιοφόρο το νέο νομοσχέδιο που έχει βγει σε δημόσια διαβούλευση την περασμένη εβδομάδα, ενώ παράλληλα από την κοινώνία της πληροφορίας και το ΕΠΕΑΚ έχουν προκυρηχθεί αντίστοιχα έργα για την δημιουργία υποδομών. Μην βλέπετε το δέντρο και χάνετε το δάσος...

Επίσης το επιχείρημα "κάποιοι φοιτητές είναι κοπρίτες γιατί να τους συντηρούμε" δεν στέκει γιατί με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ το κράτος ή η Ε.Ε. να επιδοτεί επιχειρήσεις με ζημίες ή χαμηλά κέρδη.

Και όπως προαναφέρθηκε πολλάκις, το φοιητιτικό ADSL θα το πληρώσουν μόνοι τους, οι φοιτητές και θα το πληρώσουν στο κόστος, ή μάλλον με οριακό κέρδος. Και είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γίνει αυτό γιατί στη όταν ψηφιστεί το νέο νομοσχέδιο ΟΤΕ/πάροχοι θα υποχρεωθεούν να κυμανθούν σε παρόμοιες τιμές για τους υπόλοιπους. 

Και για άλλη μια, πολοστή φορά, bandwidth υπάρχει πολύ και όποιος θέλει μπορώ να του το εξηγήσω εκτενώς τεχνικά. Σε όποιον το 1:20 φαινεται λίγο θα του υπενθυμίσω ότι η BT στην Αγγλία δίνει 1:50 σε οικιακούς χρήστες, και στον ένα χρόνο που έζησα εκεί το 2002-2003 δεν είδα ποτέ το doanload rate μου να πέφτει κάτω από 62Κ/sec σε 512 σύνδεση. Το 1:20 σημαίνει ότι στατιστικά ο ένας στους είκοσι δουλεύει ανά πάσα χρονική στιγμή, που είναι προφανώς φυσιολογικό για χώρες που το ADSL κοστίζει το 1/100 του μισθού και το ίντερνετ είναι διεδωμένο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εδώ λόγο κόστους αυτό δεν ισχύει, αλλά παράλληλα, κυρίως λόγο μονοπωλίου και δημοσιοϋπαλληλικής νοοτροπίας ο ΟΤΕ αρνείται να προσφέρει τις ανάλογες αυξήσεις bandwidth στους πελάτες του για να τους κρατήσει ικανοποιημένους,αλλά κρύβεται ευθαρσώς πίσω από την περίφημη σύμβαση περί μη εγγυημένης ταχύτητας. Δυστυχώς η κοντόφθαλμη νοοτροπία του δημοσίου δεν τους επιτρέπει να δούν ότι αυτό θα τους ζημιώσει σύντομα με την αύξηση του διαγωνσιμού (βλέπε LLU , υποχρεωτική συστέγαση DSLAMS των ενναλακτικών) όταν οι δυσαρεστημένοι πελάτες θα του γυρίσουν την πλάτη. Το ίδιο είχε πάθει περίπου και η BT στις αρχές τις χιλιετίας με την σταθερή τηλεφωνία και είχε επανάλθει με μια τεράστια διαφημιστική καμπάνια με σλόγκαν "we want you back". Κοινώς τρέχαν και δε φτάναν...Εμείς όπως πάντα αργούμε μια πενταετία...

----------


## ipo

*kgianni*, παρόλο που ισχυρίστηκες ότι δεν θέλεις να προσβάλλεις κανέναν, πρόσβαλλες όλους τους φοιτητές.

Οι ακόλουθες προκλητικές και προσβλητικές εκφράσεις δεν έχουν θέση σε μία πολιτισμένη συζήτηση.



> Και για τελος: Ναι δεν μπηκα σε ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ πληροφορικης ( μπηκα σε ΤΕΙ αλλα δεν με ενδιεφερε) επειδη δεν μπορεσα να παπαγαλισω ενα βιβλιο απ'εξω. Ξερω ομως οτι το γνωστικο μου επιπεδο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αρκετους με 9 και 10 σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ. Και ειμαι σιγουρος πως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα δεν διαφερετε και πολυ απο αυτο που περιεγραψα.


Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε το post σου και στο εξής φρόντισε να σέβεσαι περισσότερο τους συνομιλητές σου.

Ας διατηρήσουμε ένα επίπεδο τουλάχιστον σε αυτή τη γόνιμη αντιπαράθεση.

----------


## Gordon`s

*VivUser* ΔΕΝ διαφωνούμε σε τίποτα. Το μήνυμα μου αφορά τις σελίδες 2-8 και κάποιους συγκεκριμένους που θέταν ότι το ADSL είναι απαραίτητο για κάθε φοιτητή. 
Αλλά όπως είπες κι αυτό προανέφερα ότι ναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ για τους φοιτητές όλο το http και ftp για τους servers του πανεπιστήμιου, αλλά όχι να φωνάζουν ότι θέλουν και Ρ2Ρ, αυτό ξεφεύγει..

Τέλος θα σου αναφέρω ότι 400 κλίνες σε λειτουργία το 80% για 20.000 φοιτητές νομίζω ότι είναι γελίο. Για τα πρακτικά το 2000 με οικογενιακό εισόδημα στα 5 εκατομύρια δρχ σε 5 μελή οικογένεια μπήκαν επιλαχών σε εστία με σειρά 170! Ενώ σε κάποιες από τις κλίνες μένουν ακόμα και ΝΤΟΠΙΟΙ! Ελλάδα η χώρα και μη μου λες αστεία πράγματα. Αν λειτουργούν 350 και 50 πάνε στους δικούς τους με 300 κλίνες δεν λύνεται κανένα πρόβλημα... Τουλάχιστον είμαι κι εγώ όπως κι εσυ΄ευχαριστημένος που σε αυτές μένουν άνθρωποι που έχουν τουλάχιστον περισσότερο ανάγκη από μένα, έχουν?

Αυτά.

----------


## sdikr

> [Τουλάχιστον ο WAntilles έχει καταλάβει το παραπάνω, απλά πιστεύει ότι θα ενισχυθεί το bottleneck. Όμως sdikr, Ducklord και Popmaniac συνεχίζουν να πιστεύουν ότι θα το πληρώσουν εκείνοι.]


  :Sad:  

O  sdikr  είπε την γνώμη του,

----------


## apxwv

δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι ενω λεγαμε αντε να κανει κατι η κυβερνηση γιατι μας π..... ολους ,ή ο οτε γιαιτ μας κλεβει , ξαφνικα ενω  μαθαμε οτι το πρωτο βημα εγινε (σιγουρα θα υπαρχει μειωση και για τους μη φοιτητες) το μονο που ακουω ειναι να τα βαζετε με τους φοιτητες(αλλο και αυτο), με το οτε (που ειναι οι αλλες εναλλακτικες εταιριες που θα φερουν τον "παραδεισο" στο adsl), την κυβερνηση γιατι το εκανε για τους ψηφους(το οτι καποιες οικογενειες θα γλιτωσουν καποια φραγκα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλα κινουνται στην Ελλαδα με το γνωμονα να παρουμε ψηφους) και γενικος με τα παντα

το μονο που εχω να πω σε αυτους τους μιζερους ανθρωπους ειναι οτι ζηστε στη μιζερη και απαισιοδοξη ζωη σας που ολα σας φταινε αλλα εσας δεν σας ακουσα να κανετε τιποτα και αν εχετε προβλημα με τη κυβερνηση γινε εσυ πρωθυπουργος, με τον οτε φτιαξε εσυ μια εταιρια και βαλε τα κερατα τις πανω τεχνολογικα και δωσε 50000ΜΒ/S με 10Ε

Αλλιως πηγαινε σε καμια ξενη χωρα και ζησε το ονειρο και ασε μας εμας τους κακομοιριδες τους φοιτητες και αλλους ανθρωπους να δινουμε στον οτε οσα δινουμε και να πιστευουμε οτι μετα απο τοσα χρονια ισως για μια μερα μονο μια κυβερνηση μας σκεφτηκε (ειτε σαν φοιτητες ειτε στο να αναπτυχθει οι ευρυζωντιες υπηρεσιες) χωρις να σκεφτεται την τσεπη μας

----------


## sdikr

> το μονο που εχω να πω σε αυτους τους μιζερους ανθρωπους ειναι οτι ζηστε στη μιζερη και απαισιοδοξη ζωη σας που ολα σας φταινε αλλα εσας δεν σας ακουσα να κανετε τιποτα και αν εχετε προβλημα με τη κυβερνηση γινε εσυ πρωθυπουργος, με τον οτε φτιαξε εσυ μια εταιρια και βαλε τα κερατα τις πανω τεχνολογικα και δωσε 50000ΜΒ/S με 10Ε


Εκανε΄ς κάτι εσύ; 
μπά ασε,  




> μονο μια κυβερνηση μας σκεφτηκε (ειτε σαν φοιτητες ειτε στο να αναπτυχθει οι ευρυζωντιες υπηρεσιες) χωρις να σκεφτεται την τσεπη μας


το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξέρεις;

----------


## apxwv

γραφω εστω για ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ οτι σκεφτηκε τους φοιτητες

δεν εκανα τιποτα γιαυτο δεν παραπονιεμαι.

τελικα οτι θελετε διαβαζεται

----------


## crimson

Διαβάστε και το άλλο άρθρο με τα κέρδη τριμήνου του ΟΤΕ και chill out.
Ακόμη κι αν γίνει 15 ευρώ η adsl για φοιτητές και 20 ευρώ για τους υπόλοιπους πάλι κέρδος θα έχουν και ποτέ δε θα βγουν χαμένοι, εκτός αν αποφασίσουν να ξεπουλήσουν τον ΟΤΕ σε κανένα... αιγύπτιο, πολύ φτηνότερα από ότι την εταιρεία μέτοχο της Τελλάς.

----------


## ipo

> O sdikr είπε την γνώμη του,


Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι άτομο σαν εσένα (ξέρεις πολλά πράγματα στον χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών) πιστεύει ότι τα 5 ευρώ/μήνα είναι τιμή κάτω του κόστους για τον ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να πληρώσουν οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες τη διαφορά χρημάτων, ώστε να μην μπει μέσα ο ΟΤΕ.

Φιλικά.

----------


## spyrosn

> *ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.
> 
> ΜΙΛΛΙΟΥΝΝΙΑ ΝΕΟΙ ΒΑΡΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ, ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΣΤΑΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΗΔΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΕΙ.*


Ναι ρε συ αλλά γι' αυτό τους δίνουν 512, για να μην επιβαρύνουν κι άλλο τις ήδη πηγμένες 384...

----------


## Sovjohn

Huh? Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό να μην ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ 384 όταν οι φοιτητές αποκτήσουν προνόμια...

(-): Όλοι στην 512...ταχύτητες 256?

(+): Το VP της 384 θα μεταφερθεί στις 512 = περισσότερη χωρητικότητα για 512

(+): Αν είμαστε τυχεροί, ο πΟΤΕ θα αποφασίσει καταργώντας την χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα να δώσει και υψηλότερη ταχύτητα (2 ΜΒΙΤ)...γιατί τώρα δεν την δίνει ούτε καν σε γραφεία / επιχειρήσεις  :Sad: 

 :Smile:

----------


## kgiannis

Προς *nikos_gr*
Φιλε Νικο δεν εχω κομπλεξ, εννοω πως οπως ειναι το κWλοσυστημα βρισκονται πολλες φορες τα λαθος ατομα στις λαθος σχολες. Αναφερθηκα πιο συγκεκριμενα στην πληροφορικη, εξαλλου ειπα οτι γνωριζω την ειδικοτητα αυτη καλυτερα απο καποια αλλη και ξερω πως το διαβασμα δυστυχως θα σε ακολουθει καθημερινα σε ολη σου τη ζωη αν την διαλεξεις για ειδικοτητα και οχι μονο στα φοιτητικα χρονια. Δεν εχω καποιο κομπλεξ, προς θεου δεν θεωρω κανεναν ανθρωπο χαζο. Οσο για το γνωστικο επιπεδο αναφερθηκα συγκεκριμενα σε εμενα. Και επειδη ξερω περιπτωσεις ατομων που "καθαρισαν" καλους βαθμους στη σχολη τους και ας μην ηξεραν βασικα πραγματα. Βασικο πραγμα για καποιον που ασχολειται με υπολογιστες θεωρω ακομα και να μπορει να ξεχωρισει εναν δισκο master απο εναν slave κλπ. Μιλαω πολυ συγκεκριμενα αυτη τη στιγμη. Φυσικα και δεν βαζω ολα τα  ατομα στο ιδιο καλουπι. Αν υπαρχει ομως ενας με τα παραπανω που περιγραφω ( υπαρχει ) σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι. ΟΧΙ ομως και ολοι. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εννοουσα κατι τετοιο. Οταν ειπα δεν διαφερετε και πολυ απο αυτο που περιεγραψα εννοουσα για το καλο γνωστικο σας επιπεδο, τουλαχιστον η πλειοψηφια εδω μεσα και δεν σας εννοουσα σαν τεμπελιδες και αδιαφορους. Με αλλα λογια ηταν σχολια που δειχνει τον σεβασμο μου απεναντι σας, για το λογο αυτο εξαλλου γραφτηκα στο forum και δεν το παρακολουθω απλα. Αν σαν νομιζα για ατομα με οτι αρνητικα στοιχεια καταλαβες εσυ τοτε γιατι να μπω στον κοπο να ασχολειθω. Το καταλαβες αναποδα φιλε μου. Ισως φταιω εγω που δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα και περασε αναποδα το σχολιο μου.

Προς* ipo* 
Μαλλον εισαι φοιτητης. Ακομα και αν δεν εισαι ομως προσβληθηκες απο το post μου. Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω δεν εννοουσα οτι εισαι αδαης κλπ. Οχι εσυ προσωπικα, οποιοσδηποτε το διαβασε. Το αντιθετο εννοουσα και λυπαμαι που το ειδες ετσι εσυ και ο προηγουμενος φιλος. Νομιζω μπορω να σταθω αξια στην πολιτισμενη συζητηση που αναφερεσαι, να εκφρασω ελευθερα τις αποψεις μου μιας και ο μονος που θα μπορουσε να προσβληθει απο τα λεγομενα μου θα ηταν ο Χ,Υ,Ζ τεμπελης φοιτητης. Και για να ξεκαθαρισω δεν σε γνωριζω και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν σε θεωρω τετοιο ατομο, οπως και κανεναν εδω. Δεν ριχνω το επιπεδο της συζητησης, σεβομαι τους παντες αλλα στην Ελλαδα ζω και εγω και ξερω πως ειναι οι σχολες και τα κομματικα. Γνωριζω ατομα, οπως θα γνωριζεις και εσυ, που λογο κομματων και παραταξεων περασαν μαθηματα σε εξεταστικες και με αριστους βαθμους. Σ'αυτους αναφερθηκα κυριως και φυσικα ΟΧΙ σε ολους τους φοιτητες. Οποσδηποτε υπαρχουν ατομα που λιωνουν στο διαβασμα στις σχολες τους. Απλα δεν υπηρχε λογος να σχολιασω αυτη τη μεριδα φοιτητων.

Ελπιζω να ξακαθαρισα τη θεση μου. Περιμενω τα σχολια σας.
Φιλικα 
Γιαννης

----------


## pelasgian

Τι πάει να πει ότι επειδή είναι φοιτητές θα τους δώσουν γρήγορο internet; Έχουμε δηλαδή bandwidth που τρέχει από τα μπατζάκια μας, οπότε ας δώσουμε και λίγο τσάμπα;

Δηλαδή θα μπει κόσμος φτηνότερα και γρηγορότερα από εμάς που το πληρώσαμε χρυσό ΚΑΙ επιπλέον θα υποβαθμίσουν τις δικές μας υπηρεσίες υπερφορτώνοντας το δίκτυο των υπολοίπων που το πληρώνουν και κερατιάτικα και δεν το έχουν;

Σαν να μη φτάνει δηλαδή που δεν δίνουν σωστές υπηρεσίες στους ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ πελάτες, θα βάλουν και «τσαμπατζίδες» και μάλιστα στα premium κυκλώματα. Τι γίνεται σε αυτή τη χώρα, κάνουν ό,τι περνάει από το χέρι τους για να τσαντίσουν αυτούς που είναι μαλάκες αρκετά ώστε να τους ανέχονται και να τους πληρώνουν;

Στο κάτω κάτω, το σύνταγμα μιλάει για την αρχή της ισονομίας και εφόσον το ΤΕΛΟΣ πρόσβασης έχει να κάνει με ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ υποδομή (που διαχειρίζεται μία ΑΕ και ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι προσφορά ιδιωτικής εταιρίας που εκεί κάνει ό,τι θέλει) τότε αυτή η αρχή ισχύει και εφόσον όλοι οι πολίτες είναι ίσοι (και όχι οι φοιτητές δεν είναι πιο ίσοι μεταξύ ίσων), τότε θα πρέπει να έχουν ίδιες συνθήκες πρόσβασης. 

Εδώ δεν έχουν bandwidth να δώσουν στους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ που πληρώνουν και σκέφτονται να χαρίσουν ΚΑΙ στους φοιτητές; Τι λέτε ρε; πάτε καλά; Διάφορα τεχνάσματα για να δικαιολογήσουν της ηλίθια τακτική τους να μην φτηναίνουν τα 512, οπότε και έχουν 90% κάλυψη κυκλωμάτων 384, 10% των 512 και 3% τα 1024. 

Αυτή η διοίκηση πρέπει να πάει σπίτι της. Αει σιχτίρ πια, με τα λεφτά ΜΑΣ όλοι καλοί και ανοιχτοχέριδες έγιναν. Θέλω να δω πότε η σπατάλη των χρημάτων των φορολογουμένων θα γίνει αδίκημα που θα τιμωρείται με πίσσα και πούπουλα.

----------


## ipo

> Σαν να μη φτάνει δηλαδή που δεν δίνουν σωστές υπηρεσίες στους ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ πελάτες, θα βάλουν και «τσαμπατζίδες» και μάλιστα στα premium κυκλώματα.


Οι φοιτητές θα συνδεθούν με τη χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα που θα παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ (512/128).

Είσαι λίγο εκτός νομίζω. Αν θέλεις να παρακολουθήσεις τη συζήτηση και να μη λέμε τα ίδια πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να διαβάσεις τα 300 μηνύματα του νήματος, ώστε να δεις πράγματα που έχουν συζητηθεί καθώς και τον αντίλογο στα όσα λες.

Οι διεκδικήσεις σου για περισσότερο bandwidth πρέπει να στραφούν στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στους νέους χρήστες οι οποίοι αναμένεται να κάνουν να λειτουργήσει ποιοτικότερα την υπάρχουσα αναλογία χρηστών/banwdith.

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν θέλω να δωθεί κανένα προνόμοιο σε κανέναν για κανένα λόγο όσον αφορά υπολειτουργούσες υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου. Μετά θα πούν «ε, ας δώσουμε στους ανέργους, στους ανάπηρους, στις χήρες και τα ορφανά». 

Αν θέλει το ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ τους να τους δώσει πρόσβαση, να την πληρώσει το ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ και να τη δώσει. Τώρα, στο ήδη λυωμένο dslam να βάλουν και άλλους τόσους με το πρόσχημα της «επιστημονικής αναζήτησης» ε, τι να πω. 

Προσωπικά προτιμώ υπηρεσίες για αυτούς που τις πληρώνουν παρά για όλους με το πρόσχημα της ευνομούμενης κοινωνίας και για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους. Έπεσε το ποσοστό της ΔΑΠ, «α να δώσουμε φτηνό internet εμείς». Όπου «δώσουμε» = «δώσετε». 

Προσωπικά είμαι εναντίον και up with the arms για αυτό το θέμα. Συνιστά κακό προηγούμενο. Και γιατί μόνο οι φοιτητές; Να πάρουν και οι ανάπηροι και οι χήρες (με τα πέντα ορφανά) και οι δάσκαλοι, και οι καθηγητές κλπ. Το internet λόγω του OTE είναι ένα αγαθό σε έλειψη και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι θα πληρώνω περισσότερα και θα λαμβάνω λιγότερα. 

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ούτε στην δωρεάν υποχρεωτική ΧΑΛΙΑ εκπαίδευση. Θα προτιμούσα να μπορεί να εκπαιδευτεί κάποιος όπως γουστάρει και αναλόγως της οικονομικής του θέσης ή της πρόθεσής του για στερήσεις. Δηλαδή, καλύτερα να δουλέψει κάποιος 2-3 χρόνια πριν πάει φοιτητής και να πληρώσει ένα ΣΟΒΑΡΟ πανεπιστήμιο, παρά να πάει στο τσάμπα χάλι, την επετηρίδα του ταμείου ανεργίας. Καλύτερα να δουλέψεις στα λαχεία και να διαβάσεις από ένα ΚΑΛΟ βιβλίο, παρά να πάρεις τη τσάμπα ΦΟΛΑ. Όχι ότι όλα τα τσάμπα είναι φόλα, αλλά αυτά του πανεπιστημίου είναι και μεγάλες.

----------


## mrsaccess

kgiannis νομίζω πως η λογική σου είναι εσφαλμένη.

Το να ζητάς από έναν άνθρωπο που μπορεί να σου γράψει ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα ή να σχεδιάσει εξ'αρχής μια βάση δεδομένων για μια μεγάλη εταιρία να ξέρει να ξεχωρίζει το master από το slave, είναι σαν να ζητάς από ένα αρχιτέκτονα να πάει στην οικοδομή και να κουβαλάει μπετά! Προφανώς δεν είναι αυτή η δουλειά του και ένας οικοδόμος θα κουβαλήσει πολύ περρισότερα.

Τα πανεπιστήμια και τα πολυτεχνεία προσπαθούν να βγάλουν επιστήμονες και όχι ειδικευμένους εργάτες.

Για αυτό προσφέρουν μια σφαιρική άποψη στο θεωρητικό κόσμο των υπολογιστών και της πληροφορικής και όχι στις εφήμερες λεπτομέρειες.

Γιατί αν σου μάθαιναν να ξεχωρίζεις το master από το slave θα ήσουν ήδη outdated αφού οι SATA δεν έχουν master και slave.

Δεν σου μαθαίνουν λοιπόν σε βάθος το σύγχρονο πρωτόκολλο το οποίο θα σου χρειαστεί πρακτικά αλλά σε μαθαίνουν να μπορείς να διαβάζεις, να κατανοείς, ακόμα και φτιάχνεις δικά σου πρωτόκολλα.

Δε σου μαθαίνουν καλά visual c++ ή java αλλά σε μαθαίνουν να προγραμματίζεις σωστά σε όλες τις γλώσσες (από assembly μικροελεγκτών έως αντικειμενοστραφής γλώσσες κτλ)

Στη σχολή μου δεν μας έδειξαν ποτέ από κοντά ένα pentium ή πως μπαίνει αυτός σε μια μητρική. Ωστόσο ένα ολόκληρο εξάμηνο σχεδιάζαμε τον δικό μας RISC επεξεργαστή με τα pipeline του και τα πάντα! Αν λοιπόν δεν ξέρω να τοποθετήσω έναν Athlon64 σημαίνει πως δεν ξέρω από επεξεργαστές;;; Μάλλον σημαίνει ότι ποτέ δεν είχα τα resources για να πλησιάσω έναν!

Επομένως η διαφορά είναι τεράστια μεταξύ ιδιωτικών σχολών και ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ και βέβαια ΟΛΟΙ χρειαζόμαστε!

Απλά έχε υπόψιν σου πως σε ένα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ το εύρος της ύλης είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ. Επομένως εσύ μαθαίνεις λίγα και πρακτικά και φυσικά τα μαθαίνεις καλά. Εμείς μαθαίνουμε πολλά και θεωρητικά και αναγκαστικά όχι σε βάθος. Το βάθος το αποκτούμε όταν αποφοιτήσουμε και εξειδικευτούμε κάπου! Και μπορούμε να εξειδικευτούμε σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα της τεχνολογίας.

Τέλος όταν μπήκα εγώ στη σχολή δίναμε μαθηματικά, φυσική, χημεία κτλ, που είναι ο παπαγαλισμός; Τόσο πολύ άλλαξε το σύστημα;


PS. Βέβαια παντού υπάρχουν τα λαμόγια αλλά δεν είναι τόσα πολλά όσο νομίζεις. Όπως και πολλοί φοιτητές του 6 είναι καλύτεροι από κάποιους του 8.

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν μπορείς να μάθεις τα θεωρητικά πριν μάθεις τα πρακτικά. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός πρέπει πρώτα να κουβαλήσεις μπετά, μετά να βάλει τούβλα, μετά να βάψει, καρφώσει κουφώματα και ΜΕΤΑ από χρόνια να πάει σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο και να μάθει να σχεδιάζει κτίρια. 

Στην Ελλάδα ειδικά που έχουμε ξεχωρίσει εντελώς την πράξη από τη θεωρία και τα πανεπιστήμια παράγουν «θεωρητικούς ποδοσφαιριστές» τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά για τους νέους επιστήμονες. Αφενώς δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν την οποια χρησιμότητα αυτών που μάθαν ή γιατί ήταν χρήσιμα για αυτούς που τα ανακάλυψαν, αλλά φυσικά και δεν μπορούν ποτέ να τα συνδέσουν με τις μη θεωρητικές ανάγκες της κοινωνίας. 

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ανάγκη καλύτερης και πιο επικεντρωμένης εκπαίδευσης και όχι πολυετούς παπαρολογίας σε θέματα ειδικών ενδιαφερόντων. Αστροφυσική σε μηχανολόγους, ψυχολογία σε μαθηματικούς, φιλοσοφία σε χημικούς. Γιατί άλλωστε να θέλει ο φορολογούμενος να πληρώσει τη γενική παιδεία κάποιων; Πώς θα γίνουν ανταποδοτικοί οι φόροι του; 

Στο κάτω κάτω, αντί να σκέφτομαι εγώ ο φορολογούμενος πώς θα γίνουν ανταποδοτικοί οι φόροι μου, ας το σκεφτούν οι γονείς του φοιτητή και ο ίδιος. Αντί δηλαδή να αγωνιώ εγώ πού πάνε τα λεφτά μου, να αγωνιά αυτός που θα πληρώσει τα ΔΙΚΑ του λεφτά. Να υπάρχουν υπότροφοι, αλλά να μην είναι όλοι (και τις υποτροφίες να πληρώνει το ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ από το προϋπολογισμό του (δηλαδή οι άλλοι φοιτητές) και όχι ο φορολογούμενος.)

Α, επίσης, να πηγαίνει εκεί που θέλει, απλά να γίνεται σφαγή στο δεύτερο έτος (όπως στην Αγγλία) και ακόμα και στο τρίτο έτος αν το μαλακίσει κάποιος να πηγαίνει σπίτι του. (Όχι όπως εδώ που δίνει κάποιος 25 φορές ένα μάθημα, διότι δεν έχει κάποια άμεση συνέπεια ούτε για τον ίδιον, ούτε για το καθηγητή που κόβει για πλάκα.) Βλέπεις στην Αγγλία, ο καθηγητής δεν είναι μόνιμος, αν τα σπάσει σε πολύ κόσμο πάει σπίτι του και υπάρχουν και εξωτερικοί εξεταστές.

----------


## dinap1

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι πρακτικό;
1. ξέρουμε αν θα υπάρξουν κάποιες προυποθέσεις όπως πχ εισόδημα, κλπ;
2. θα ισχύσει για όλους τους φοιτητές; ακόμα και για αυτούς που μπήκαν σε 2η σχολή με κατατακτήριες για 2ο πτυχίο;
thanx!

----------


## pelasgian

Δεν ξέρουμε καν αν θα γίνει. Το «συζητάνε», δηλαδή μετράνε τα κουκιά, κοιτάνε πόσο θα τους κράψουν κλπ.

----------


## nikos_gr

Φίλε pelasgian μέτρα λίγο τα ΕΓΩ που έγραψες στα τελευταία σου μυνήματα και πες μας και εμας τα αποτελέσματα αν έχεις την καλοσύνη.Αν εσύ είσαι τόσο ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα της μίζερης 384 που έχεις (και εγώ τόσο εχω μή νομίζεις) και σε ενοχλεί τόσο πολύ η είσοδος νέων χρηστών τότε πάω πάσο.Αν νομίζεις πως πρέπει να μείνουμε στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση γιατί είναι τόσο γ@μάτα τώρα τότε πάω πάλι πάσο.Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω αν ο ΟΤΕ αύριο έλεγε αύριο οτί κάνει τις μειώσεις για όλους και είχαμε πάλι μαζική εισροή θα είχες την ίδια αντίδραση άραγε;;;Μήπως αυτό που τελικά σε πειράζει είναι οτί θα αισθανθείς λίγο μ@λ@κ@ς που εσύ θα πληρώνεις παραπάνω και όχι το θέμα της ποιότητας πης υπηρεσίας που θα σου παρέχεται;;;

Από τα λεγόμενά σου καταλαβαίνω πως ... δεν είσαι και τόσο fan του κοινωνικού κράτους.Δηλαδή για κάτι που αγωνήστηκαν οι λαοί γιαι πολλές δεκαετίες.Άρα να μην βοηθάμε τους πολύτεκνους τις χήρες τα ορφανά τους φοιτητές και όλες τις κοινωνικές ομάδες που εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορούν να συντηρήσον τους εαυτούς τους.Γιατί αυτό στοιχίζει.Γιατί το παν αλλωστε σε αυτή τη ζωη δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τα λεφτά.Έτσι δεν είναι;Και γιατί να γίνεται κάτι με τα δικά σου λεφτά από τη στιγμή που εσύ δεν συμφωνείς;;;Έχεις δίκο λοιπόν.Οι φοιτητές ΔΕΝ πρέπει να επιδοτούνται.Η μάλλον λάθος.Να επιδοτούνται από άλλους φοιτητές ή από το πανεπιστήμιο.Το οποίο φυσικά δεν πρέπει να πληρώνεις εσύ από τη τσέπη σου.Έτσι δεν είναι;;;Γιατί να επενδύσεις ΕΣΥ στο μέλλον αυτής της χώρας;;Μήπως θα έχει κανένα όφελος;Όχι βέβαια.

Οπότε κράτα σφιχτά το τεράστιο b/w που σου προσφέρει η 384 σου τώρα γιατί από Σεπτέμβριο κάποιος τεμπέλης κοπρίτης τζαμπατζής φοιτητής θα έρθει και θα σου πιτάρει το dslam σου.Και έτσι δεν θα μπορείς εσύ να στρογυλοκάθεσαι στην πολυθρόνα σου ενώ κατεβάζεις με 40 από το p2p σου.Και σου ζητάμε συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά όλοι εμείς οι φοιτητές που από Σεπτέμβριο θα σε ξεβολέψουμε λιγάκι.

Όσο για τις απόψεις που εξέφρασες για την ελληνική πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση δεν θα τη σχολιάσω γιατί απλά θεωρώ λιγάκι αστείο το να πρέπει κάποιος να γίνει πρώτα μπετατζής και μετά πολιτικος μηχανικός.

Συγγνώμη αν σε κάποια σημεία γίνομαι επιθετικός.Μην το πάρεις προσωπικά.Αυτό που με τσατίζει είναι η νοοτροπιά αυτη που δυστυχώς βλέπω πως δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια.

Υ.Γ.:Αντί να ασχολείστε με τους φοιτητές και τις τεράστιες παροχές που θα πληρώσετε από τη τζέπη σας μήπως θα έπρεπε να ασχολείστε με τίποτα άλλο;Αλήθεια ξέρετε πόσα πληρώσατε από τη τζέπη σας για να ξεχρεώσει η ΑΕΚ φέτος;Η ακόμα πιο φρέσκο μήπως ακούσατε πόσο θα κοστήσει η εθέλούσια έξοδος των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ;Αν δεν σας απάσχολεί αυτό παρά μόνο το να μην πληρώσει κανας φουκαράς φοιτητής φθηνότερα τη dsl τότε και πάλι θα πάω πάσο.Φωναξτε όσο θέλετε...

----------


## Andrew

> Andrew:
> Έτσι, οι συνδέσεις 256 γίνονται 128, οι 384 γίνονται 256 και οι 512, συνολικά, 384. Τα κόστη ίδια...
> 
> Σου φαίνεται απίστευτο; Επιστημονική φαντασία; Τότε ίσως δεν ήσουν ανάμεσα σε όσους πλήρωσαν €200 το πρώτο Τζέτσπηντ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ... :-(
> 
> Κανά σταφυλάκι, μάστορες; Λίγο αέρα από τον αράπη με το φτερό, θέλει κανείς;
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Μια και άργησα να μπω να απαντήσω (διότι ο καημένος και εγώ εργαζόμενος είμαι και όχι πρακτικά φοιτητής) θα σου πω για αυτό που έμεινε αναπάντητο. Ναι αγόρασα το πρώτο Jetspeed με 200 Eυρόπουλα και μάλιστα παρακαλούσα να βρω να πάρω πόρτα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Απλά η λογική μου είναι τελείως διαφορετική! Το ότι θα εισρεύσουν αρκετοί φοιτητές να βάλουν dsl σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να αυξήσουν τις πόρτες στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ για να μπορούν να ικανοποιούν αιτήσεις, να αναβαθμίσουν τους bras όπως και oi ISPs τις γραμμές τους *Αλλά* θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν το bandwidth τους από το ΕΔΕΤ και όχι από τους εμπορικούς ISPs, άλλο αν κσι αυτοί θα έβγαζαν με τη σειρά τους πακέτα για φοιτητές. 

Το ότι το bandwidth δεν φτάνει για τους ήδη υπάρχοντες το ξέρω, αλλά αν γίνει ένα μπαμ και μπει πολύς κόσμος μέσα στις dsl ή θα αναγκαστούν να αναβαθμίσουν ή θα αρχίσουν να τρώνε το μεγαλύτερο κράξιμο του μας δώσατε dsl και παίζει σαν 56K. Bέβαια μπορεί μέχρι τότε να έχει πέσει η κυβέρνηση και αυτά να τα αντιμετωπίζει η επόμενη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.   :Laughing:  Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα γίνει τίποτα εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει. Επίσιης μια και κάθε σπίτι έχει και φοιτητή (και εγω φοιτητής λογίζομαι ακόμα π.χ.) θα πέσουν οι τιμές και για μας τους υπόλοιπους (και για όσους θέλουμε να δίνουμε λεφτά γιατί θέλουμε και γραμμή να έχουμε μεγαλύτερες γραμμές).

Οπως επίσης ξέρεις ισχύουν στο Ελληνικό Ιντερνετ 2 πράγματα. Το web content βρίσκεται στο εξωτερικό και τα πάντα είναι ακριβά λόγω ΟΤΕ (σε μισθωμένες). Πίσω από αυτά καλύπτονται οι ISPs αλλά με το dsl σε φοιτητές πρώτα θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις στον εξοπλισμό τους αυτοί. Αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω μια αναλογία εξωφρενική στα κόστη Ελλάδας - Εξωτερικού. Πριν 12 χρόνια πλήρωνε το πολυτεχνείο μου για γραμμή 19200 (ως μη κερδοσκοπικός φορέας με πολύ μικρότερο τιμολόγιο) πιο πολλά απότι πλήρωνε ο ιδιώτης έξω για γραμμή 2 Mbit. Τώρα σαν home user δίνω για την 256 μου παραπάνω από όσο στο εξωτερικό θα έπαιρνα 10 Μbit. Σαν επαγγελματίας δίνω για το Mbit μου το 1/4 του βασικού μισθού. Το ότι το κόστος είναι *τόσο* υψηλό οφείλεται *και* στα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ και των ISPs όσο υποανάπτυκτη χώρα και να είμαστε. 

Το κατά πόσο θα χρησιμοποιήσουν παραγωγικά το Internet οι φοιτητές ξέρω πολύ καλά. Αλλά λίγοι (και από λίγους γίνονται τα πάντα) θα το αξιοποιήσουν. 

Φιλικά
Andrew

----------


## Gordon`s

Αγαπητέ μου pelasgian μη γίνεσαι επιθετικός, υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και δεν θα γίνουν. Ας καταθέσω μια σκέψη μου.
Αυτοί τη στιγμή είμαστε πόσοι χρήστες DSL? Πόσοι από εμάς ασχολούμαστε με τα προβλήματα της γραμμής μας? Πόσοι από εμάς διαφωνούμε σε αυτό το μέτρο? Ας πούμε "τόσοι". Άρα αυτό το μέτρο θα δυσαρεστήσει τόσους, αλλά σκέψου μόνο ότι υπάρχουν πάνω από 200.000 χιλιάδες φοιτητές που θα μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι. Δεδομένου ότι έρχονται και δημοτικές εκλογές, πλέον πείθομαι ότι είναι πολιτκή-ψηφοθηρική κίνηση...

2ον) Εμένα κανείς δεν μου απαντάει! Αυτή η κίνηση γίνετε στο πλαίσιο? Της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας? Λάθος, η κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας δεν απαρτίζεται από τους φοιτητές στο μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της. 
3ον) Έχουν την δυνατότητα αύριο κιόλας να δώσουν ΕΠΑΚ που δεν θα κοστίζει και δεν περνάει από κύκλωμα DSL του ΟΤΕ. Αυτή ναι, είναι λύση.
4ον) Ας δώσουν όσο θέλουν, κομμένα τα P2P με όριο download. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Επιστημονικές αναζητήσεις δεν είναι το πρόσχημα? Δεν επαρκεί? Στα εργαστήρια! Δεν επαρκούν? Στο γραφείο-γιατί τότε θα το δικαιούται κανείς και θα το έχει.
5ον) Είναι αδύνατον να επιδοτηθεί εμπορικό αγαθό σε μια κοινωνική ομάδα, όταν αυτή ξεπερνά κατά πολύ σε αριθμό τους ήδη υπάρχοντες εμπορικούς καθαρούς πελάτες, απλά, ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!
6ον) Προς τι τόση φασαρία? Ποια είναι η επιτακτική ανάγκη ώστε να δωθεί μια τέτοια υπηρεσία σε μια συγκεκριμένη κοινωνική ομάδα? Για ADSL μιλάμε, όχι για λεωφορεία..

Μέχρι να γράψω αυτά είχα φτάσει στο μυαλό μου μέχρι το 13, αλλά ας μην το κουράσουμε το ζήτημα. Και το ξαναλέω, φοιτητής είμαι και με συμφέρει, αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να πιτάρω το κέντρο του άλλου που πληρώνει τα 5πλάσια και ήλιο δε βλέπει..
Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## ZORO

Εγώ πιστευώ ότι καλά κάνουνε και δίνουνε φθηνότερο Internet στους Φοιτητές.
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι αυτό δείχνει να μας αποπροσανατολίζει από το πραγματικό πρόβλημα των "ευρωζωνικών" σύνδεσεων Internet στην Ελλάδα. Το οποίο είναι οι ληστρικές τιμές του αφού φτάνει να πληρώνουμε και 15 φορές πάνω σε σχέση με άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, αλλά και η κακή ποιότητα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
Βασική αιτία των παραπάνω είναι η ουσιαστική μονοπολιακή κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Ελληνική αγορά.
Επίσης σίγουρα ως αποτέλεσμα αυτής της παροχής προς τους φοιτητές δεν θα ήθελα να ήταν η υποβαθμίση των παρεχώμενων υπηρεσιών προς εμάς τους υπόλοιπους.
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις θα έλεγα ότι δεν παίρνει άλλη υποβάθμιση.
Οπώτε ναι στο φθηνότερο Internet για τους φοιτητές αλλά χωρις επίδραση για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσίων στους άλλους συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ.
Να μην θεωρούμε ότι με αυτό λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, γιατί δεν λύθηκε.
Και επίσης οι φίλοι φοιτητές να μην ξεχνούνε ότι αυτή η παροχή είναι περιορισμένης χρονικής διάρκειας, για άλλους περισσότερο και για άλλους λιγότερο.
Και εάν δεν πιέσουν και αυτοί για να βελτιωθεί συνολικά η κατάσταση των συνδέσεων dsl στην Ελλάδα με παράληλη σταδιακή μείωση των τιμών στα επίπεδα των υπόλοιπων Ευρωπαϊκών χωρών τότε σύντομα τελείωνοντας την σχολή τους θα ξαναεπιστρέψουν στην κατάσταση που βιώνουμε και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα τους αρέσει καθόλου.

----------


## sdikr

> Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι άτομο σαν εσένα (ξέρεις πολλά πράγματα στον χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών) πιστεύει ότι τα 5 ευρώ/μήνα είναι τιμή κάτω του κόστους για τον ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να πληρώσουν οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες τη διαφορά χρημάτων, ώστε να μην μπει μέσα ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Μα δεν μιλάμε για 5 ευρώ ,  μιλάμε οτι η 512 θα πάει στα 20 ευρώ,  την στιγμή που μονο για γραμμη πληρώνεις   36 ευρώ.

Τεσπα,  θα δουμε τι θα γίνει οταν επιτέλους το κάνουν.

----------


## del_ahmettt

Θα  θερμοπαρακαλούσα όποιος (καλοδεχούμενος) θέλει να μπει εστω και καθυστερημένα στην κουβέντα να κάνει ένα κόπο να διαβασει και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες για να μην ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια ερωτήματα και τις ίδιες απαντήσεις.

Στο οfftopic ζήτημα που έθεσε ο *pelasgian*, εχω να πώ οτι σίγουρα η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα εξειδικευμένο εργάζόμενο μιας εφαρμοσμένης ειδικότητας και σε ένα  επιστήμονα είναι * διακριτή, έιναι ξεκάθαρη*.
Όμως για λόγους *πληρότητας* και *ανταγωνιστικότητας*, καλο είναι οι της εφαρμογής να μπορουν να καταλάβουν και δυο επιστημονικές έννοιες και οι επιστήμονες  αντίστοιχα να έχουν την ικανότητα μπουν στη λογική του επιπέδου της εφαρμογής. Αν δει πως δουλευει αυτο το επίπεδο, θα  μπορεσει να κάνει την επόμενη μελέτη του ακομα πιο αποδοτική.
  Δεν είναι κακό ένας πολ. μηχανικός να «βρεξει» τα χερια του με μπετό, ουτε ο οικοδόμος να μπορει να καταλαβαίνει δυο εννοιες στατικής. Κάτι τετοιο θα βελτίωνει τη συνεργασία και την αποδοτικότητα του team (λχ εργολαβικη εταιρεία).
Πήρα αυτο το παραδειγμα γιατί ειναι ακραίο, σιγουρα αλλες αναλογες περιπτωσειε ειναι πιο κοντα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## frap

> Άρα αυτό το μέτρο θα δυσαρεστήσει τόσους, αλλά σκέψου μόνο ότι υπάρχουν πάνω από 200.000 χιλιάδες φοιτητές που θα μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι. Δεδομένου ότι έρχονται και δημοτικές εκλογές, πλέον πείθομαι ότι είναι πολιτκή-ψηφοθηρική κίνηση...


Μακάρι να μπούνε 200.000 άτομα που θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι από την υπηρεσία. Γιατί αυτό θα αποκλείσει την περίπτωση να είναι 28kpbs η υπηρεσία, όπως φοβούνται οι περισσόεροι...




> 3ον) Έχουν την δυνατότητα αύριο κιόλας να δώσουν ΕΠΑΚ που δεν θα κοστίζει και δεν περνάει από κύκλωμα DSL του ΟΤΕ. Αυτή ναι, είναι λύση.


Όχι... γιατί αυτό θα σήμαινε μονίμως κατηλλημένο ένα μεγάλο αριθμό αστικών γραμμών του ΟΤΕ και θα έδινε κίνητρο σε ορισμένους να καταργήσουν την DSL, μειώνοντας και τα κέρδη του. Το κέρδος του ΟΤΕ από το DSL (πέρα από το πάγιο) είναι και η μικρότερη χωρητικότητα σε γραμμές που απαιτούνται στο δίκτυό του.




> 5ον) Είναι αδύνατον να επιδοτηθεί εμπορικό αγαθό σε μια κοινωνική ομάδα, όταν αυτή ξεπερνά κατά πολύ σε αριθμό τους ήδη υπάρχοντες εμπορικούς καθαρούς πελάτες, απλά, ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!


Δεν επιδοτείται. Δεν χρεώνεται κανείς την διαφορά.
Η διαφορά στην τιμή θα ευνοήσει όλους τους χρήστες. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθούν οι τιμές με αυτή τη διαφορά σε παραπλήσιες υπηρεσίες. Είτε το "φοιτητικό" πακέτο θα είναι πολύ περιορισμένο, είτε θα κατέβουν και οι τιμές των υπολοίπων... Μαντέψτε τι συμφέρει.




> 6ον) Προς τι τόση φασαρία? Ποια είναι η επιτακτική ανάγκη ώστε να δωθεί μια τέτοια υπηρεσία σε μια συγκεκριμένη κοινωνική ομάδα? Για ADSL μιλάμε, όχι για λεωφορεία..


Για να γίνει το aDSL καταναλωτικό αγαθό... για να κινηθεί η αγορά. Με περισσότερους πελάτες κάνεις μεγαλύτερα ανοίγματα και επενδύσεις. Και για να πέσουν οι τιμές. Οι φοιτητές είναι ένα πολύ καλό target group που έχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να διατηρήσει την συνδρομή του και μετά  την "περίοδο χάριτος". Μια απότομη μεταβολή της αγοράς (15 ευρώ όλοι) δεν είναι στο συμφέρον κανενός, τότε είναι που θα βουλιάξουν οι υποδομές. Σταδιακές αλλαγές ναι.

Δεν είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη αυτό; Αυτό δεν ζητάμε όλοι; Για να μπουν οι light χρήστες πάνω; Και να "επιδοτήσουν" με τη συνδρομή τους, τους heavy; Να ομαλοποιηθεί το προφίλ των χρηστών... Εμείς το ζητάμε.

Χειρότερα δεν θα γίνει... Το καλύτερα είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό. 
Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα κουβεντιάζουμε...

-Κ.

----------


## profitis

Επειδή μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να παρακαλουθήσω ολόκληρο το νήμα,έχει αναφερθεί πότε  θα ξεκινήσει να εφαρμόζεται αυτό το μέτρο;

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Επειδή μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να παρακαλουθήσω ολόκληρο το νήμα,έχει αναφερθεί πότε  θα ξεκινήσει να εφαρμόζεται αυτό το μέτρο;


Από το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος.

----------


## sdikr

> Μακάρι να μπούνε 200.000 άτομα που θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι από την υπηρεσία. Γιατί αυτό θα αποκλείσει την περίπτωση να είναι 28kpbs η υπηρεσία, όπως φοβούνται οι περισσόεροι...


Θα ειναι ευχαριστημένοι για άλλο λογο,  




> Δεν είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη αυτό; Αυτό δεν ζητάμε όλοι; Για να μπουν οι light χρήστες πάνω; Και να "επιδοτήσουν" με τη συνδρομή τους, τους heavy; Να ομαλοποιηθεί το προφίλ των χρηστών... Εμείς το ζητάμε.


εδώ ειναι το πρόβλημα, ποιοι θα είναι οι Light users;   πάντως οι φοιτητές δεν θα είναι!




> Χειρότερα δεν θα γίνει... Το καλύτερα είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό.
> Εδώ θα είμαστε να τα κουβεντιάζουμε...


Πως είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα γίνει χειρότερα;
τι εχουμε δει ως τώρα,  πόρτες μπαίνουν  bandwidth  οχι

----------


## profitis

Τελικά όντως θα ισχύσει και για μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές;Βέβαια θα πρέπει η τηλεφωνική γραμμή να είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή/δικαιούχου;

----------


## user1

παντως εγω εαν βγει το φοιτητικο dsl σε μια Α τιμη, το πολυ που μπορω να δεχτω να πληρωνω ειναι την ιδια την υπηρεσια 20 % πανω.Εαν οχι το σταματαω.και οχι μονο εγω και αλλοι 4-5 που ξερω

----------


## frap

> εδώ ειναι το πρόβλημα, ποιοι θα είναι οι Light users;   πάντως οι φοιτητές δεν θα είναι!


Θα είναι πιο light από όλους αυτούς που δέχονται να πληρώνουν ~40-45 ευρώ για p2p.





> ]
> Πως είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα γίνει χειρότερα;
> τι εχουμε δει ως τώρα,  πόρτες μπαίνουν  bandwidth  οχι


Γιατί όσοι είναι μέσα είναι κατά 99% heavy.
Πόρτες μπαίνουν και bandwidth μαζί σύμφωνα με το contention ratio, αλλά τι να ωφελήσει όταν κάθε ένας που μπαίνει αρχίζει αμέσως το download όλη μέρα και νύχτα;

Το aDSL δεν θα δοθεί ποτέ χωρίς contention ratio. Η συμφόρηση (contention) θα πέσει σε ανεκτά επίπεδα όταν η μέση συμπεριφορά φύγει από το 100% χρήση και πάει προς το 20% ...  (1:20 = 5%). 

Και οι ISP έχουν contention ratios αλλά δεν έχουμε δει πολλούς από αυτούς να έχουν πρόβλημα bandwidth έτσι δεν είναι; Μήπως γιατί το μέσο προφίλ των χρηστών που εξυπηρετούν (τώρα αλλά και παλιότερα, προ-aDSL) απέχει τάξεις μεγέθους από το μέσο προφίλ αυτών που τώρα εξυπηρετεί ο ΟΤΕ μέσω DSL;

-K.

----------


## frap

> παντως εγω εαν βγει το φοιτητικο dsl σε μια Α τιμη, το πολυ που μπορω να δεχτω να πληρωνω ειναι την ιδια την υπηρεσια 20 % πανω.Εαν οχι το σταματαω.και οχι μονο εγω και αλλοι 4-5 που ξερω


Ή θα βρείτε τρόπο να "γίνετε" φοιτητές.

Για αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο ΔΕΝ θα σταθεί η αγορά με αυτή τη διαφορά τιμής για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## ermis333

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει πρόβλημα με το BW απλά δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα σωστή διαχείρηση,,,,μέρα με τη μέρα όμως η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται και με την τοποθέτηση των νέων BBRAS το δίκτυο θα αρχίσει να φαίνεται.....


Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με νούμερα:


• • Περίπου* 20.000 Km*  Καλωδίων  Οπτικών  Ινών-ΚΟΙ (17.000  χερσαία  και  2.650  υποβρύχια), διαφόρων  χωρητικοτήτων  (από  12  μέχρι  96  ινών),

•  παρουσία  ΚΟΙ  σε  περισσότερα των  *1.700  σημείων*  στην  Ελλάδα (πρωτεύουσες Νομών,  πρωτεύουσες  Επαρχιών,  έδρες  Δήμων),

•  ανάπτυγμα  ΚΟΙ  περίπου  *300.000* *Km* ιναγωγού,

•  σύνδεση  των  πόλεων  μεταξύ  τους  μέσω  *δύο  τουλάχιστον* διαφορετικής γεωγραφικής  διαδρομής  ΚΟΙ,

•  *600  περίπου  δακτυλίους*  συστημάτων  μετάδοσης  τεχνολογίας  SDH,  ισοδύναμης χωρητικότητας  1600  STM-1 (περίπου 250 Gbps),

•  τέσσερις  υπεραστικούς δακτυλίους  DWDM  μήκους  περίπου  4.000 Km, με εξοπλισμό  για  30 λ (των  2,5  και  10 Gbps,  συνολικά  *140* *Gbps*)  και δυνατότητα  εξοπλισμού  μέχρι και *120 λ*,

•  ιδιόκτητο  Διεθνές  Δίκτυο  Οπτικών  Ινών ,  δύο  δρόμων,  με εξοπλισμό  DWDM αρχικώς  *4λ*(=40 Gbps)  και  δυνατότητα  για  *16λ*(=160 Gbps)  με  Δ. Ευρώπη

----------


## Gordon`s

> Όχι... γιατί αυτό θα σήμαινε μονίμως κατηλλημένο ένα μεγάλο αριθμό αστικών γραμμών του ΟΤΕ και θα έδινε κίνητρο σε ορισμένους να καταργήσουν την DSL, μειώνοντας και τα κέρδη του.


Γνωρίζεις καμιά πανεπιστημιακή σύνδεση Dial-Up να μην έχει περιορισμό;





> Δεν επιδοτείται. Δεν χρεώνεται κανείς την διαφορά.


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις ΠΩΣ γίνεται να μην χρεώνετε κανείς τη διαφορά;
Σενάριο 1) Ο ΟΤΕ χαμηλώνει το ποσοστό κέρδους του. Αλλά συνεχίζει την οικονομική πολιτική στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες μιας που το χρονοδιάγραμμα του δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τόσο το κέρδος του. Δλδ ότι χάνουμε από τα "φοιτητικά πακέτα" θα συνεχίσουμε να τα "αποζημιώνουμε" από τους υπόλοιπους πελάτες. Γιατί μη μου πεις ότι η επιχείρηση θα πει: [i]Εντάξει χάσαμε μερικά εκατομύρια ευρώ εσόδων από το φοιτικό πακέτο, ας χάσουμε μερικά ακόμα...[/ι]
Σενάριο 2) Τα χρήματα επιστρέφουν σε αυτόν μέσω πολιτειακών πόρων. Πολύ λογικό, έχουμε λύσει τα προβλήματα της εκπαίδευσης γενικότερα και μας περισσέυουν αρκετά λεφτά ώστε να επενδύσουμε σε μόνιμη διασύνδεση internet με κάθε φοιτητή. Άλλωστε αυτό είναι ένα κίνητρο ώστε να εξελιχθεί το γνωσιακό επίπεδο και η έρευνα της μερίδας των φοιτητών. Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να το πιστεύει αυτό?




> Για να γίνει το aDSL καταναλωτικό αγαθό... για να κινηθεί η αγορά. Με περισσότερους πελάτες κάνεις μεγαλύτερα ανοίγματα και επενδύσεις.


Μα αγαπητέ μου η αγορά ήδη κινείται, αλλού χωλαίνει! Στην τιμολογιακή πολιτική του οργανισμού και στις αστεθείς υπηρεσίες του! Όπως ακριβώς δήλωσε και εκείνος ο διευθυντής του ΟΤΕ, "δεν περιμέναμε τόσο μεγάλη ζήτηση". 
Όσο για την υποδομή, τα ανοίγματα τα επιχειρηματικά κτλ, σκέψου ότι κάναν κοντά στο χρόνο να κάνουν μια πρώτη αναβάθμιση και ακόμα και τώρα μερικές περιοχές (Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονίκης-Πατρών και άλλες) ακόμα βουλιάζουν... Εσύ-σεις νομίζετε ότι μέχρι το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος θα είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή να δεχτεί άλλους τόσους? Αν ήταν τα πράγματα έτοιμα και δεν επηρέαζε και άλλους αυτή η κίνηση, το δέχομαι..

Μετά την "περίοδο χάριτος" ο φοιτητής γυρνάει σπίτι του, πάει φαντάρος και ψάχνει για δουλειά. Και τα τρία αυτά κάνουν αδύνατον αυτό που λες. Ίσως μετά τα 2 χρονάκια να ξαναγυρίσει στο χώρο.

Στο τελευταίο απάντησε ο sdikr.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από frap
> 
> Όχι... γιατί αυτό θα σήμαινε μονίμως κατηλλημένο ένα μεγάλο αριθμό αστικών γραμμών του ΟΤΕ και θα έδινε κίνητρο σε ορισμένους να καταργήσουν την DSL, μειώνοντας και τα κέρδη του.
> 
> 
> Γνωρίζεις καμιά πανεπιστημιακή σύνδεση Dial-Up να μην έχει περιορισμό;


Ετσι πληροφοριακά και μόνο, βεβαίως και υπάρχει dial-up χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό.
Το έχω χρησιμοποίησει απο το Πανεπιστημιό μου τουλάχιστον 2 χρονια πριν βάλω DSL. Kαι μάλιστα και ISDN 128K. Αργότερα βεβαια "έκοψαν"  (ορθώς) τα P2Ps. Μάλιστα το ιδιο NOC έχει καλέσει σε εκδήλωση ενδιαφεροντος για παροχή ADSL εδώ και 1.5 χρονο σε ολους τους μεταπτυχιακους!

Σε flate-rate dial up δεν μπορουμε να γυρίσουμε πλεον! Αν ήταν αυτο επρεπε να ειχε γίνει εδω και χρόνια και όχι μόνο για τους φοιτητές, αλλα ο πΟΤΕ βλέπεις ήθελε να μαζεψει λεφτα για τις επενδυσεις του στο DSL...  :Evil:  

Χαιρομαι που η κουβεντα ξαναμπήκε πάλι στη σωστή της βάση, που δεν είναι άλλη από τη διακαιολογημενη ανυσηχία ΟΛΩΝ μας για το τί θα γίνει με την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας.

Μιλώντας ειλικρινά, εκτιμώ ότι τον πρώτο καιρό (ως το τέλος του τρέχοντος ετους) το συστημα θα stresh-αριστεί σημαντικά και πιθανόν θα ξαναζήσουμε τις εποχές των 170kbps...
Είναι αναποφευκτο αφου ο ρυθμός αυξησης των συνδρομητών θα εκτοξευτεί.
Αργότερα όμως  η κατασταση θα εξομαλυνθεί και τελικα θα βελτιωθει για ολους.
Σίγουρη εικονα για το τί θα συμβεί θα εχουμε κατα τα τέλη Αυγούστου.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ πραγματοποιήσει καποιες αναβαθμίσεις θα πρεπει να μην υπαρχει εκείνη την εποχή ουτε ενας δυσαρεστημενος χρηστης. Πρέπει όλοι να λέμε οτι "πετάνε" οι συνδεσεις μας.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Τώρα για το είδος των χρηστων εκτίμησή μου είναι οτι οι βαρέου τύπου (φοιτητές) χρήστες είναι "μέσα".
Απο τους υπόλοιπους σίγουρα ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό (40-50%) *θα εξελιχουν* σε "βαρεου τύπου" χρήστες.
Άλλο ένα 30-40% θα ειναι οι επιθυμητοί "συντηρηρικοί" χρήστες.
Και ενα 20-30% δε θα μπουν καθόλου στο "κόλπο" για διάφορους λόγους.

Όλα αυτα με την παραδοχή οτι δε θα υπαρξει κανένας περιορισμός  (λχ no P2P, ογκοχρεωση κτλ) Αλλιώς τα ποσοστα ανακατανείμονται και ενδεχομένως τότε ενα αξιόλογο μερίδιο καταλάβουν και οι "υπερ-βαρέου" τύπου (φοιτητές) χρηστες που θα παρουν κανονικη συνδρομη γιατι δε θα τους "φτανει" η "φοιτητική!

----------


## frap

> Γνωρίζεις καμιά πανεπιστημιακή σύνδεση Dial-Up να μην έχει περιορισμό;


Γνωρίζεις τι φόρτο προκαλούνε οι αποτυχημένες κλήσεις στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ; Σκέψου τα 200.000 άτομα που αναφέρεις να προσπαθούνε να εξυπηρετηθούν ακόμη και από αυτές τις περιορισμένες συνδέσεις. Κάποτε στην Γερμανία τα modems κυκλοφορούσαν με περιορισμένη δυνατότητα redial... Αν για να είμαι ειλικρινής το αρχικό σχόλιο έγινε νομίζοντας πως αναφέρεσαι στο να δωθεί γενικά ΕΠΑΚ πρόσβαση χωρίς κόστος σε φοιτητές ανεξαρτήτως provider.




> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις ΠΩΣ γίνεται να μην χρεώνετε κανείς τη διαφορά;
> Σενάριο 1) Ο ΟΤΕ χαμηλώνει το ποσοστό κέρδους του. Αλλά συνεχίζει την οικονομική πολιτική στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες μιας που το χρονοδιάγραμμα του δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τόσο το κέρδος του. Δλδ ότι χάνουμε από τα "φοιτητικά πακέτα" θα συνεχίσουμε να τα "αποζημιώνουμε" από τους υπόλοιπους πελάτες. Γιατί μη μου πεις ότι η επιχείρηση θα πει: _Εντάξει χάσαμε μερικά εκατομύρια ευρώ εσόδων από το φοιτικό πακέτο, ας χάσουμε μερικά ακόμα..._


Αν δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ/ISP δεν έριχνε το κέρδος του για τους φοιτητές εσύ θα χρεωνώσουν λιγότερα; Ή μήπως θα είχες την ανάλογη (... ) έκτπωση στην τιμή; 

Το είπα και προηγουμένως, είτε το φοιτητικό πακέτο θα είναι περιορισμένο ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί η διαφορά, είτε θα συγκλίνει και η νορμαλ χρέωση προς την φοιτητική. Αλλιώς όλοι όσοι αγοράζουν ακριβά είτε θα φύγουν από την υπηρεσία, είτε θα "περάσουν" σαν φοιτητές. Και τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα *χάσει* πελάτες και κέρδη. 

Για να κρατήσει λοιπόν τον κόσμο θα πρέπει να αναπροσαρμόσει τον τιμοκατάλογό του ανάλογα με το σημείο ισορροπίας που επιθυμεί. Και σίγουρα τον συμφέρει να έχει όσο περισσότερους χρήστες που είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα και το γινόμενο των δύο να του βγάζει μεγαλύτερο νούμερο :-)



> Σενάριο 2) Τα χρήματα επιστρέφουν σε αυτόν μέσω πολιτειακών πόρων. Πολύ λογικό, έχουμε  [...]


Αυτό δεν έχει αναφερθεί πουθενά μέχρι τώρα. Και εγώ θα είμουν αντίθετος σε κάτι τέτοιο αφού θα διαστρέβλωνε την αγορά. Άλλο να πιέσεις για εκπτώσεις και άλλο να επωμισθείς το κόστος τους.




> Μα αγαπητέ μου η αγορά ήδη κινείται, αλλού χωλαίνει! Στην τιμολογιακή πολιτική του οργανισμού και στις αστεθείς υπηρεσίες του! Όπως ακριβώς δήλωσε και εκείνος ο διευθυντής του ΟΤΕ, "δεν περιμέναμε τόσο μεγάλη ζήτηση".


Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση και περιορισμένη προσφορά και με έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού, χωρίς μέσο πίεσης οι τιμές δεν θα πέσουν. Συμφέρει σε κάθε εταιρεία που αξιοποιεί πλήρως την υφιστάμενη υποδομή της και έχει το μονο/ολιγοπώλιο να κρατήσει τις τιμές για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα.




> Όσο για την υποδομή, τα ανοίγματα τα επιχειρηματικά κτλ, σκέψου ότι κάναν κοντά στο χρόνο να κάνουν μια πρώτη αναβάθμιση και ακόμα και τώρα μερικές περιοχές (Αθηνών-Θεσσαλονίκης-
> Πατρών και άλλες) ακόμα βουλιάζουν... Εσύ-σεις νομίζετε ότι μέχρι το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος θα 
> είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή να δεχτεί άλλους τόσους? Αν ήταν τα πράγματα έτοιμα και δεν επηρέαζε και άλλους αυτή η κίνηση, το δέχομαι..


Βουλιάζουν γιατί όλοι οι χρήστες ζητούν bandwidth με τον ίδιο τρόπο και ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να χαλάσει το 1:20 (ή όσο έχει) μιας και δεν υπάρχει αλλού να πας... μην τα ξαναλέμε.




> Μετά την "περίοδο χάριτος" ο φοιτητής γυρνάει σπίτι του, πάει φαντάρος και ψάχνει για δουλειά. Και τα τρία αυτά κάνουν αδύνατον αυτό που λες. Ίσως μετά τα 2 χρονάκια να ξαναγυρίσει στο χώρο.


Ο στρατός πλέον είναι 12 μήνες ...  :Smile: 
Αλλά και 2 χρόνια δεν είναι τίποτε. Το σημαντικό είναι πως θα είναι πιθανό να ξαναγυρίσει και να διατηρήσει την συνδρομή για χρόνια μετά...

-Κ.

----------


## Gordon`s

Φίλε Frap, δεν δείχνει να διαφωνούμε σε κάτι, απλά τα διατυπώνουμε λίγο διαφορετικά.
Η κλήση που λες δεν γίνεται σε provider αλλά στο πανεπιστήμιο, εκεί σηκώνει άλλη συζήτηση. Υπήρξαν περιορισμοί του στυλ τόσες ώρες την ημέρα, τόσες φορές την εβδομάδα κλπ. Με τις αναβαθμίσεις που γίναν στα κέντρα δυκτίου και μπορούν ακόμα να γίνουν, ακόμα και με χρήματα που ΉΔΗ υπάρχουν για αυτό το σκοπό αυτό μπορεί και να αλλάξει και να εξελιχτεί.
Αυτό που λες για το φοιτητικό πακέτο (ζητώ συγνώμη) δεν κατάλαβα ότι το εννοούσες έτσι, γιατί με τον όρο που θέτεις (περιορισμένο) ναι φυσικά συμφωνούμε νομίζω όλοι, ακόμα, με τον τρόπο που το θέτεις (αιτιολόγηση τιμολογίου) είναι σαφές ότι από αυτή την πλευρά καλό θα κάνει όλους μας.

Άκουσε κάτι σε αυτό:



> Αν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση και περιορισμένη προσφορά και με έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού, χωρίς μέσο πίεσης οι τιμές δεν θα πέσουν. Συμφέρει σε κάθε εταιρεία που αξιοποιεί πλήρως την υφιστάμενη υποδομή της και έχει το μονο/ολιγοπώλιο να κρατήσει τις τιμές για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα.


Με την λογική της πιέσεως της κυβέρνησης στον οργανισμό για την επίτευξη ενός στόχου, με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική θα μπορούσαν να ασκηθούν πιέσεις για την αναπροσαρμογή των τιμολογίων και όχι μόνο. Μιλάω ακόμα και για τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό, μονοπωλιακές τάσεις κλπ που τόσα και τόσα ακούγονται, αλλά κυβερνητικά δεν υπάρχει πρωτοβουλία. Σε αυτό στέκομαι και ενοχλούμαι όταν ακούω ότι γίνεται κάτι αλλά για άλλους.. (το γράφω έτσι να μην πολυλογώ)

Κάτι ακόμα, λες για το bandwidth, συγνώμη αν ακουστεί άσχετο, αλλά τα pings?

Υ.Γ. Ο στρατός είναι 12 μήνες αλλά και κανείς δεν πάει αμέσως φαντάρος, άλλωστε δεν μπορεί (πρέπει να κόψεις αναβολή 2-3 μήνες πριν) και μετά είναι στην αναζήτηση εργασίας με όλα τα συνεπακόλουθα. 2 χρόνια είπα, βάλε κι άλλα...

----------


## frap

> Κάτι ακόμα, λες για το bandwidth, συγνώμη αν ακουστεί άσχετο, αλλά τα pings?


Όχι άσχετο, αλλά έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την διαχείρηση του δικτύου από τον ίδιο τον ISP παρά με το τι είδους χρήση γίνεται. Σωστό QoS κατά πρώτο λόγο και σε δεύτερη μοίρα λίγο καλύτερη κατανομή μεγέθους πακέτων (τώρα, λόγο download το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι full sized IP frames, ~1500 bytes) θα βοηθήσει πιστεύω εδώ. 

Αλλά υπάρχουν πιο ειδικοί από εμένα για να εκφέρουν ουσιαστικότερη γνώμη... (πού χάθηκε ο chatasos?)

-K.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ναι ρε συ αλλά γι' αυτό τους δίνουν 512, για να μην επιβαρύνουν κι άλλο τις ήδη πηγμένες 384...


Καλά κάνεις τον ηλίθιο τώρα;

*ΑΚΟΜΑΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.

ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η 512 ΚΛΑΣΗ.*

----------


## chatasos

> Όχι άσχετο, αλλά έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με την διαχείρηση του δικτύου από τον ίδιο τον ISP παρά με το τι είδους χρήση γίνεται. Σωστό QoS κατά πρώτο λόγο και σε δεύτερη μοίρα λίγο καλύτερη κατανομή μεγέθους πακέτων (τώρα, λόγο download το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι full sized IP frames, ~1500 bytes) θα βοηθήσει πιστεύω εδώ.


Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ψάχνετε, αλλά θα βγω για λίγο off-topic για να απαντήσω με κάποια πρόχειρα νούμερα που αφορούν το τρέχον Σ/Κ.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι την κατανομή των πακέτων την κανονίζουν μόνο οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες και οι εφαρμογές τους...

Στατιστικά το 50% των πακέτων των χρηστών είναι ~64 bytes, 25% είναι ~1500 bytes, με το υπόλοιπο 25% να μοιράζεται στα ενδιάμεσα μεγέθη.

Επίσης το 40-45% των πακέτων αφορά διάφορες "περίεργες" tcp (p2p/games ?   :Twisted Evil:  ) πόρτες, το 30-35% διάφορες "περίεργες" udp (p2p/games ?   :Twisted Evil:  ) πόρτες, μόνο ένα 5-10% http, 1-3% icmp, 1-2% dns, 0,5-2% smtp/pop3, κ.ο.κ.

Πάντως θέλω να δω, έτσι από περιέργεια, πόσο θα αλλάξουν αυτά τα στατιστικά μόλις μπουν και οι φοιτητές στο κόλπο.  :Whistling:

----------


## pelasgian

@@ πιρόγα θα αλλάξουν!
Φαντάζεσαι ότι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για «ακαδημαική» ενασχόληση;
Έχουν να πέσουν παιχνίδια, πειρατεία, μαλακία ον λάιν σύννεφο. 

Γιατί δεν ήμουν φοιτητής; δεν ξέρω; Αλλά τουλάχιστον τη μόρφωσή μου και τη διασκέδασή μου τη πλήρωσα από τη τσέπη ΜΟΥ, ούτε του μπαμπά μου, ούτε της μαμάς μου, ούτε του κράτους. Το κράτος μου πλήρωσε τσάμπα εκπαίδευση, την οποία όταν τη συνέκρινα με την αντίστοιχη εγγλέζικη, πλέον ούτε αν με πλήρωναν δεν θα πήγαινα. 

Επίσης όταν ήμουν φοιτητής είχα και ένα μινι κούπερ 25 ετών (τώρα 35) που το αγόρασα δουλεύοντας σε κομπιουτεράδικα. Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσω καμιά μερσεντές από το κράτος; Έτσι ώστε να έχει εηρμπαγκ μήπως και χτυπήσω στις λακούβες και επηρεάσει το κεφάλι μου το οποίο το χρησιμοποιώ για την ακαδημαική μου εκπαίδευση;

Μήπως να μου πληρώσει το κράτος και καμιά σουηδέζα πουτάνα να μου κάνει κόλπα, γιατί μετά από καλό σεξ γράφεις καλύτερα στις εξετάσεις; Πάλι με ξένα κόλυβα κηδεία σε αυτή τη χώρα; 

Ξέρεις τι να δώσουν στους φοιτητές; ΑΤΟΚΑ δάνεια μέχρι την (ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ) αποφοίτηση και για ένα χρόνο μετά. «Θες να σπουδάσεις μεγάλε; μπράβο και εμείς μαζί σου, πάρτα τώρα ζεστά, φάτα με σύνεση και όταν αποφοιτήσεις (και ελπίζω να διάλεξες ΣΟΦΑ) θα μας τα πληρώσεις».

Δηλαδή τώρα, με τσάμπα όλα, χωρίς να πηγαίνεις στρατό, σε κάποιους και με τσάμπα εστία/φαι, τώρα και τσάμπα ίντερνετ, γιατί να αποφοιτήσει ο άλλος; Αφού πέρασε σε μία μαλακία σχολή που δεν έχει μέλλον επαγγελματικό ακόμα και αν ήταν Βρετανικού ή Αμερικάνικου επιπέδου, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που είναι Αφρικο-Βαλκανικού. Δηλαδή γιατί να αποφοιτήσει, επειδή τον περιμένουν λεφτά, γυναίκες και διακρίσεις εκεί έξω; Και νομίζω ότι αυτό γίνεται ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥΤΟΥ, ώστε να «μαγειρεύουν» τους δείκτες ανεργίας. 

Υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος για να καταλάβει κάποιος ΠΟΣΟ μ@λ@κες είμαστε σε αυτή τη χώρα, να βγει ΕΞΩ, να γυρίσει, να δει τις πόλεις άλλων ανθρώπων (ή να πω τις ανθρώπινες πόλεις). Με τις παραστάσεις από το χωριό και με τους μαλάκες πολιτικούς εδώ που μας κοροιδεύουν για να ξαναβγούν δεν θα πάμε καθόλου μακρυά. 

Και επαναλαμβάνω: σε υπηρεσίες που ΥΠΟΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ τσαμπέ δεν δίνεις. Δίνεις από το περίσσευμα, όχι από το υστέρημα. Από το υστέρημα δίνουν οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, δηλαδή οι φοιτητές (κανονικά ούτε οι γονείς τους). Για τα μπαλαμούτια με το «κοινωνικό κράτος» που πέταξε κάποιος πιο πριν, «άσε μεγάλε, δεν αγοράζουμε, το έχω δει το έργο, το κοινωνικό κράτος είναι καλό μόνο όταν πληρώνεις, άμα είναι να λάβεις, το ξεχνάνε.»

----------


## nikos_gr

Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω ζήσει και εξωτερικό αρκετά χρόνια ξέρεις τί κατάλαβα τελικά;Ναι είμαστε πολύ μ@λ@κες που λές και εσύ.Και ξέρεις και γιατί;Λόγω αυτής της νοοτροπίας.Λόγω του φιλοτομαρισμού που έχει ριζωθεί τόοοοοοοσο βαθιά στη νοοτροπία του Έλληνα που ότι και να του δόσεις δεν του είναι αρκετά,αν κάποιος παραδίπλα για τον Α ή Β λόγο πάρει περισσότερα.Ειληκρινά πιστεύεις πως εσύ δεν θα ευνοηθείς από την κίνηση αυτή,έστω και μακροπρόθεσμα;Αντί να το δείτε ολοι σαν μία ευκαιρία για να μπείτε και εσείς στο κόλπο και σαν ένα μεγάλο όπλο και στήρηγμα για πίεση σους ISPs και τον ΟΤΕ που μας ρουφάει το αίμα,πέσατε όλοι (καλά όχι όλοι) με τα μούτρα να απαξιώνετε τους φοιτητές,να ζητάτε να τους κόψουν ακομά και τα φοιτητικά δάνεια (ήμαρτον που λέει και ο μ@λ@κ@ς),τις εστίες,τα εισητήρια.Αν νομίζεις οτί το να είσαι φοιτητής είναι σκέτη χλιδή τότε είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος.Έλα μία βόλτα από τη σχολή μου και θα καταλάβεις.Το είπα και παραπάνω αλλά μάλλον δεν έκανε σε κανέναν αίσθηση γιατί το θέμα μας δεν είναι τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια,δεν είναι η εκπαίδευση αλλά οι μ@λ@κες οι φοιτητές που θα μας κλέψουν το ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ b/w.

Αν σου αρέσει τόσο πολύ η φοιτητική ζωή όπου όλα είναι τζάμπα και άνετα δεν έχεις παρά να ξαναδόσεις εξετάσεις.Και αφού ειναι όλα τζάμπα και ωραία τότε μπορείς να μείνεις και για πάντα φοιτητής.Εγώ προφανώς είμαι μ@λ@κ@ς που προσπαθώ να τελειώσω αφύ όλα είναι τόσο γαματα.Ρε μήπως να φύγω διακοπές από τώρα;;;Ποιός τη γ@μάει την εξεταστική... 

Όσο για το κοινωνικό κράτος θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.Ανύπαρκο στην Ελλάδα αλλά με αυτή τη νοοτροπία δεν θα πάμε και πολύ μπροστα.

Εγώ θα περίμενα άλλη στάση απέναντι στη νεολαία από άτομα νεαρής ηλικίας (γιατί και στα 35 σου δεν είσαι και μεγάλος δα) αλλά μάλλον έχω αυταπάτες.Ανάθεμα και αν άκουσα μια καλή κουβέντα για τους νέους σήμερα.Κοπρίτες τζαμπατζήδες βαρεμένους ασχετους...Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα τότε το μέλλον διαγράφεται ... λαμπρό.Εκτός και αν νομίζετε οτί το μέλλον είναι οι 40αρηδες οι 50αρηδες οι 60αρηδες.
Γερασμένα μυαλά,γερασμένες απόψεις...

----------


## pelasgian

Σταμάτα να με διαβάζεις διαγωνίως. Να προσέχεις και τη τελευταία μου λέξη, γιατί κάνει διαφορά στο νόημα.

Αφενώς είπα να δώσουν ΜΟΝΟ φοιτητικά δάνεια (για να εξασκηθούν οι φοιτητές να χρησιμοποιούν λεφτά που τους εμπιστεύτηκαν, με υπεύθυνοτητα.) Διαφορετικά βλέπεις τις σπουδές όταν ξέρεις ότι στο τέλος θα έρθει το κουστούμι και διαφορετικά όταν είσαι αραχτός και λάιτ και όπου σε πάει. 

Αφετέρου, Η Ελληνική παιδειά χρειάζεται αποσυμφόρηση. Χρειάζεται να μην υπάρχουν τόσα κίνητρα που να τη κάνουν να φαίνεται σαν διακοπές και παράταση στην ενηλικίωση της μαθητικής ανεμελειάς που τους στέρησαν λόγω των φροντιστηρίων, τα οποία υπάρχουν επειδή στα Λύκεια τα ξύνουν, τα οποία τα ξύνουν επειδή είναι δημόσιοι, οι οποίοι είναι δημόσιοι επειδή ήταν κομματόσκυλοι οι οποίοι γίναν κομματόσκυλοι επειδή η πολιτική είναι πελατειακή, η οποία είναι πελατειακή γιατί ήμασταν υπό τουρκική κατοχή επί 500 χρόνια και γίναμε ανατολίτες. 

Επίσης θα πρέπει να πάψει και ο μύθος της «κοινωνικής καταξίωσης μέσω της εκπαίδευσης» ή του «γρήγορου, άνετου και εύκολου χρήματος» μέσω της εκπαίδευσης. Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό, αλλά δεν αφορά την Ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Μπορεί τελειώνοντας το MIT ή το Cambridge να ανοίγουν οι δρόμοι, αλλά όχι στηνν Ελλάδα και ούτε από τα Ελληνικά τουβλοποιεία, τα οποία σου διδάσκουν ξεπερασμένες μεθόδους και ηλίθιες στάσεις ζωής (να μάθεις τα πάντα σχετικά με το αριστερό μάτι, και μετά να πας να γίνεις υπάλληλος του μπακάλι, γιατί σε έκανε μεταξύ άλλων και ευθυνόφοβο να κάνεις κάτι δικό σου.)

Επιπλέον, για αυτά τα καταπληκτικά πανεπιστήμια στην Ελλάδα, απαράμιλα έργα του ανώτερου Ελληνικού πνεύματος πληρώνουμε ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ. Απλά τα πληρώνουμε στα φροντιστήρια. Άλλη μία Ελληνική πρωτοτυπία: Φτιάχνουμε τον ΠΑΝΗΛΙΘΙΩΔΕΣΤΑΤΟ θεσμό των εισαγωγικών, ώστε με «αντικειμενικά» κριτήρια κάποιος που θέλει να γίνει ηλεκτρονικός να περάσει στη ζωική παραγωγή, και να το έχει κάνει αυτό πληρώνοντας κερατιάτικα στο φροντιστήριο της γειτονιάς του, όπου άνθρωποι που βαριούνται τη ζωή τους σε πείθουν να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου σαβούρες που έγραψε ένας άλλος μαλάκας που πήρε κάποια κρατική επιχορήγηση και έγραψε ένα κωλοβιβλίο έκφραση του μίσους του προς τους μαθητές. Και στο τέλος, αφού έχεις υποστεί όλη αυτή τη παρανοικότητα της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατείας με τις σοβιετικές καταβολές, τότε και μόνο τότε να περνάς στο πανεπιστήμιο, όπου εκεί σε περιμένουν άλλες δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. 

Έχω που λέτε μία εντελώς ηλίθια ιδέα. Αντί να πρίζουν τα @@ στο κόσμο στο Λύκειο και να ξηλώνονται οι γονείς, οι οποίοι πλέον δεν κάνουν παιδιά γιατί δεν μπορούν να ξηλωθούν, γιατί δεν αφήνουν τα πανεπιστήμια να διαλέξουν ΑΥΤΟΙ ποιους θα βάλουν και να τους ζητήσουν να πληρώσουν για την εκπαίδευσή τους (αντί να τα πάρουν οι παρα-εκπαιδευτικοί; ) Και γιατί να μη γράψουν οι πανεπιστημιακοί τα βιβλία που θα διδάξουν και να περιμένουν το όποιο υπουργείο να βγάλει καμία μετάφραση κάποιου βιβλίου του 1821; 

Έτσι και καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια θα έχουμε και με πιο υγιή τρόπο θα βλέπουμε τη παιδεία και καλύτερη παιδεία θα έχουμε στο τέλος. 

Η εμπειρία μου έχει δείξει ότι ο Έλληνας σέβεται μόνο ότι πληρώνει και πρέπει να πληρώνει για να σέβεται. Χώρια που και στη πορεία για να πληρώσει αναγκάζεται να δουλέψει και το καούκαλό του μπας και κατεβάσει καμιά ιδέα να βγάλει κάνα φράγκο για να έχει να πληρώσει. 

Αν από όλα αυτά κατάλαβες ότι τα έχω με τους νέους, τότε θα αρχίσω να τα έχω με τους νέους, εγώ ο παλαίουρας στα 33 μου.

Είμαστε μία κοινωνία τραγέλαφος και τραβεστί η οποία εκπαιδεύει τους νέους στη διαιώνησή της. Η απόλυτη απόδειξη ότι η «θεία πρόνοια» έχει την αίσθηση του humour, την οποία όμως κοντεύω να χάσω προσωπικά με αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου καθημερινά, με αποκορύφωμα φυσικά το «πάρε πάρε» λίγο πριν τις εκλογές και με δεύτερη σκέψη «σάμπως από τη τσέπη μας θα το βγάλουμε;»

----------


## nikos_gr

Θα εκπλαγείς αλλά στα περισσότερα από αυτά εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.  :Thumbsup1:  

Για τα βιβλιά μόνο πρέπει να ξέρεις οτί πολλά από αυτά τα έγραψαν οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές μας.Άλλα είναι καλά άλλα είναι για κλάμματα.Επίσης στη σχολή μου πολλά τα διδασκόμαστε στα αγγλικά.Προσωπικά δεν με πειράζειγιατί τυχαινει να γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τη γλώσσα (βλέπεις το ηλήθιο αυτό σύστημα με ανάγκασε να έχω τελειώσει στην 1η λυκείου με profficiency και mittelstufe γιατί μετά ερχόταν οι πανελλήνιες...).

Τα τελευταία βέβαια δεν έχουν και πολύ σχέση με τα προηγούμενα που έγραψες...

Τέλοσπάντων εγώ πιστεύω πως η όλη ιστορία είναι πολύ κακό για το τίποτα.Οι περισσότεροι αγνοούν το μέτρο,κακώς κατ΄εμέ.Οσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο.Αν γίνει αυτό τότε θα έχουμε την επανάσταση στο dsl που όλοι θέλαμε.Τώρα ο τρόπος που αυτή θα έχει υλοποιηθεί δεν θα είναι για πολλούς αυτό που ονειρεύτηκαν αλλά σοβαρά τώρα ποιος περίμενε από τον ΟΤΕ να επι "τι μ@λακες είμασταν τόσα χρόνια που σας τα παίρναμε χοντρά,ελάτε τώρα τα δίνουμε τζάμπα";Όποιος το έκανε τρέφει αυταπάτες...Δε λέω μπορεί να ξεβολευτούμε λίγο στην αρχή και να σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί αλλά μην ξεχνάτε οτί καμία επανάσταση δεν έγινε "αναίμακτα".  :Wink:

----------


## frap

> Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς ψάχνετε, αλλά θα βγω για λίγο off-topic για να απαντήσω με κάποια πρόχειρα νούμερα που αφορούν το τρέχον Σ/Κ.
> 
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι την κατανομή των πακέτων την κανονίζουν μόνο οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες και οι εφαρμογές τους...


Έψαχνα να εξηγήσω το latency κάνοντας την υπόθεση ότι λόγω π2π, ftp, κλπ κυρίως μεγάλα frames κυκλοφορούν και παράλληλα οι ISP δεν δίνουν QoS για τον ένα ή τον άλλο λόγο (ίσως στο IPv6 κάποτε...)




> Στατιστικά το 50% των πακέτων των χρηστών είναι ~64 bytes, 25% είναι ~1500 bytes, με το υπόλοιπο 25% να μοιράζεται στα ενδιάμεσα μεγέθη.


βέβαια με την ανάλυση που κάνεις εδώ η θεωρία πάει περίπατο...
τα ποσοστά αφορούν την κίνηση προς το χρήστη μόνο; έχεις νούμερα για την κίνηση από τον χρήστη προς τα έξω;




> Πάντως θέλω να δω, έτσι από περιέργεια, πόσο θα αλλάξουν αυτά τα στατιστικά μόλις μπουν και οι φοιτητές στο κόλπο.


Μια από τα ίδια και εδώ...

-Κ.

----------


## pelasgian

Σχετικά με το internet, πιστεύω ότι να το πάρουν και οι φοιτητές, στις τιμές που το παίρνουν και οι άλλοι σαν τμήμα των εξόδων τους (μαζί με τα βιβλία τους, το σπίτι τους, το καφέ τους, τις διακοπές τους, τη γκόμενά τους κλπ) τα οποία καλύπτει ένα φοιτητικό δάνειο. 

Υπάρχουν πολλοί φοιτητές που θα κρίνουν ότι δε χρειάζονται κάτι τέτοιο. Αν όμως το δώσουν «τσάμπα», τότε θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν (καταχρηστικά και χαβαλεδιάρικα) όσοι το πάρουν τσάμπα. Στις δικές μου τις σπουδές είχα κρίνει ότι δεν το χρειαζόμουν στην αρχή και δεν το πλήρωνα. Αν μου το δίναν τσάμπα, θα το έπαιρνα και θα το κακοχρησιμοποιούσα (σα κάτι κινέζους που είχαμε στην εστία που άκουγαν κινέζικο ραδιόφωνο! πλήρωνε το πανεπιστήμιο το bandwidth κερατιάτικο και δεν αρκούσε για τις βιβλιοθήκες για να ακούει ο κινέζος sushi rock'n'roll!) 

Άσε ρε φίλε, η κατάσταση θυμίζει ακούσαμε πως μ@μιώμαστε πλακώσανε και οι γύφτοι.

----------


## nikos_gr

Μη νομίζεις πως όλοι οι φοιτητές έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώνουν έστω και 20 Ε το μήνα για dsl.Και επίσης μην νομίζεις οτί τους ενδιαφέρει και ιδιεταίρως...

Προσωπικά εγω τί να σου πω βολεμένος είμαι.Έχω μία 384 που την πληρώνω δια του 4 και μου είναι υπεραρκετή αφού σπάνια πετυχαίνω άλλο άτομο πάνω στη γραμμή.Επίσης δεν έχω μπεί ΠΟΤΕ σε p2p από τη dsl γιατί έχω άλλες πολύ πιο γρήγορες πηγές όπου είπαμε.. Τα 500 kb/sec είναι μεσ' το νερό.Αλλά και αυτό το έκοψα γιατί το να κατεβάζεις γιατί απλά μπορείς είναι μ@λ@κί@.

Αλλά δεν μπορώ παρά να επικροτώ μία τέτοια κίνηση.Μακάρι σε 1.5 χρόνo να πληρώνω και εγώ κανονικά τη dsl ( δλδ να έχω τελειώσει τη σχολή :P).

----------


## spyrosn

> Καλά κάνεις τον *ηλίθιο* τώρα;


Αυτό δεν ήταν απαραίτητο.




> ΑΚΟΜΑΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
> 
> ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η 512 ΚΛΑΣΗ.


Από το να τους έδιναν 384 καλύτερα είναι να πάνε σε άλλη κλάση, δε νομίζεις; Δε θα ήταν *ηλίθιο* να δώσουν 384 *και* σε αυτούς;

----------


## PopManiac

Εγώ τα έχω ήδη πει σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, μην επαναλαμβάνομαι...

Pelasgian, συμφωνώ με όσα λες αν και δεν ξέρω αυτό για τα φοιτητικά δάνεια. Σε ό,τι αφορά την ανώτατη παιδεία στην Ελλάδα είναι τέτοιο το χάλι που πλέον αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι είναι ζήτημα αντίληψης και στάσης των Ελλήνων και ότι εκφράζει την πραγματική psyche του Έλληνα. Αλλά, είναι θέμα άλλου thread...

Στο προκέιμενο λοιπόν, που είναι το φοιτητικό DSL. Κι εγώ χαρακτηρίστικα από κάποιο συνάδελφο εδώ ως 'συντηρητικός' επειδή τάχθηκα ενάντια σε αυτό, μολονότι - ως υποψήφιος διδάκτορας - κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ανήκω στους ευνοημένους. Αλλά, αυτό ακριβώς δεν είναι; Δηλαδή, σε συνάφεια με την Ελληνική μικροπολιτική πραγματικότητα δημιουργούμε μια ομάδα 'ευνοούμενων' και το βαφτίζουμε κοινωνική πολιτική. 

Κάποιοι φοιτητές εδώ προσπαθούν διακαώς να μας πείσουν πως το μέτρο θα είναι για το γενικότερο κοινωνικό καλό για 3 λόγους:
1) Θα συμβάλλει στη μείωση τιμών ADSL συνολικά: Αυτό είναι μια παράλογη οικονομική λογική που μόνο στην Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να σταθεί (Το έχω εξηγήσει πολλές φορές παραπάνω). Και παρατηρώ πως σε συνάφεια με τη λογική των ευνοημένων, τι λένε αρκετοί φοιτητές εδώ; Πώς η δημιουργία χρηστών δύο ταχυτήτων (φοιτητές και οι άλλοι) θα δώσουν ένα πάτημα για να διαμαρτυρηθούν όσοι - αντικειμενικά παραδέχονται και οι περισσότεροι εδώ - αδικούνται! Δηλαδή, οι "νέοι" σε ηλικία του φόρουμ ακολουθούν τη κλασσική Ελληνική λογική που σου λέει, "εγώ ευνοούμαι, εσύ αδικείσαι ακόμα περισσότερο (μαζί με τα χρυσά πάγια που πληρώνεις τόσα χρόνια), αλλά don't worry! Η δική μου εύνοια εις βάρος σου θα λειτουργήσει υπέρ σου γιατί θα έχεις ακόμα περισσότερα επιχειρήματα στη διαμαρτυρία σου!" Αν αυτό δεν είναι διαιώνιση από νέους ανθρώπους της μικρο-ομαδικής νοοτροπίας προστασίας στενώς καθορισμένων συμφερόντων και διαιώνιση του Ελληνικού μικροσυμφεροντολογικού συντηρητισμού, τότε τι είναι; 

2) Tο μέτρο είναι κοινωνική πολιτική: Αυτό πάλι αποτελεί διαιώνιση του Ελληνικού μικροσυμφεροντολογισμού όπου κάθε παροχή προς ομάδες συμφερόντων βαφτίζεται κοινωνική πολιτική! Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι κοινωνική πολιτική; ΟΚ, Economics 101, ο ορισμός της κοινωνικής πολιτικής είναι: Το σύνολο των συλλογικών απάντησεων σε κοινωνικά προβλήματα (Collective responses to social problems) τα οποία κοινωνικά πορβλήματα εντάσσονται στην ευρύτερη θεματική ενότητα αυτού που αποκαλούμε κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό (social exclusion). Για παράδειγμα, η δωρεάν παιδεία σε αυτό ακριβώς στοχεύει, δηλαδή στην αποφυγή περιπτώσεων νέων ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση λόγω μειωμένων ιδίων πόρων. (Βέβαια, για να έχεις δωρεάν παιδεία στην Ελλάδα εφάμιλλη με αυτήν άλλων Ευρωπαϊκών κρατών θα πρέπει κατ'αρχήν να δαπανάς γύρω στο 5-6% ΑΕΠ σε αντίθεση με το 3% που ισχύει σήμερα). Είναι η παροχή ADSL κοινωνική πολιτική; Σαφέστατα όχι, μιας και δεν απευθύνεται στον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό φοιτητών (αλλά σε έναν ενδεχόμενο τεχνολογικό αποκλεισμό). Επομένως, αν υπήρχαν μέτρα για DSL θα έπρεπε να είναι μέρος μιας ευρύτερης αναβάθμισης ανώτατης παιδείας, κάτι που βέβαια δεν ισχύει. Τι είναι λοιπόν; Τίποτε άλλο από μια κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού και ψηφοθηρίας.

3) Το ADSL είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο για τους φοιτητές: Μπα; Γιατί; Δηλαδή, ISDN 128 (όπως είπε ένας φίλος παραπάνω) δεν μας κάνει; Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να είναι DSL 512(ή 384 ή 256); Τι το 'μαγικό' έχει το DSL και η ταχύτητα αυτή; Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερη ποιοτικά, αλλά γιατί 'σώνει και καλά' αυτό είναι η πανάκεια των συνδεσιακών προβλημάτων των φοιτητών; Προσωπικά έβγαλα στην Ελλάδα διετές μεταπτυχιακό με όλες τις εργασίες μου και τη βιλβιογραφία με dialup και δεν ζορίστηκα πολύ να κατεβάζω papers και οτιδήποτε άλλο ήθελα για τη δουλειά μου. Ακόμα και τώρα όμως, * αποσυνδέω το Speedtouch μπαίνω με δωρεάν πανεπιστημιακή dialup στο HEALINK (Ελληνική πανεπιστημιακή βάση δεδομένων με όλα τα journals Ελληνικών πανεπιστημιακών βιλβιοθηκών) για να κατεβάσω papers!* . Και αυτό γιατί δεν μπορώ αν δεν έχω ΙΡ πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Παρεμπιπτόντως, μόλις ένα 0,5% Ελλήνων φοιτητών χρησιμοποιεί (ή γνωρίζει) το HEALINK!!!!!

Φίλοι και συνάδελφοι φοιτητές, το δωρεάν DSL είναι οπωσδήποτε καλό για εμάς, αλλά μην πάμε να πείσουμε ότι θα συμβάλλει και κοινωνικά στην Ελλάδα! Είναι κίνηση εύνοιας της κυβέρνησης προς εμάς και τίποτε άλλο. Και αυτά από έναν - πιθανώς - ευνοούμενο φοιτητή...

----------


## Gordon`s

*PopManiac* με υπερκάλυψες.

----------


## Ducklord

Del_Ahmett, θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις που με είδες να λέω πως "δεν θέλω να πάρουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σύνδεση οι φοιτητές". Αυτό διότι για να μπορείς να ειρωνευτείς ("Ducklord και ΣίΑ") πρέπει να έχεις και μία βάση να πατήσεις.

Είπα, εξαρχής, πως το υπάρχον σύστημα του ΟΤΕς δείχνει πως δεν αντέχει ούτε καν όσους έχει τώρα, πόσο μάλλον ακόμη περισσότερους. Ο Ερμής (αν δεν απατώμαι) είπε πως το σύστημα αντέχει μεν, δεν έχει γίνει σωστή διαχείρισή του δε. Αυτό, αγαπητοί μου, δεν αλλάζει αυτό που έλεγα εξαρχής: ΠΡΩΤΑ φτιάχνεις υποδομή, ΜΕΤΑ την παρέχεις. Αλλιώς, και αφού κάνετε πως δεν μπορείτε (κάποιοι) να το καταλάβετε αυτό, ορίστε, πάρτε και μία σύνδεση 5MBit να τη χαρείτε. Ελάτε! Αγοράστε μία από τον ΟΤΕς!

Τι πάει να πει "Δεν υπάρχουν συνδέσεις 5MBit στην Ελλάδα";
Υπάρχουν! Όπως υπάρχει, ΤΩΡΑ, υποδομή για περισσότερους χρήστες...

Καταλάβατε τι εννοώ; Δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε σύνδεση 5MBit διότι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. Δεν θα έπρεπε να δοθεί αβέρτα-κουβέρτα πρόσβαση σε τόσους χρήστες γιατί το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ. Και για την χαρακτηριστική αναφορά "ναι, εντάξει, στην αρχή θα μπουκώσουμε και θα έχουμε φάσεις 170kbps" που κάποιος είπε, εμάς, που θα το πληρώνουμε διότι το χρειαζόμαστε, μας ρώτησε αν "μας παίρνει" να "έχουμε φάσεις 170kbps"; Όχι. Αλλά, βέβαια, αν αρχίσουμε τις διαμαρτυρίες και τα συλλαλητήρια, όοοοολο και κάτι θα γίνει (όπως γίνεται εδώ και τόσα χρόνια): Απολύτως τίποτα.

Μία απλή ιστορία, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και επειδή τυγχαίνει ενίοτε να βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή...
Ο δήμαρχος Αμαρουσίου είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να ξηλώσει όλους τους δρόμους και τα πεζοδρόμια, το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι (αν θυμάμαι καλά), και να τα αντικαταστήσει με... χαλίκι. Ή κάτι απροσδιόριστο, σαν χαλίκι. Το θέμα είναι, άσχετα με το οτι εξαρχής η σκέψη ήταν παντελλώς βλαμμένη (έχει σπάσει πόδια κόσμος με τους νέους... χαλικωμένους δρόμους), δεν είχε ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΕΙ για το πως θα γίνουν τα έργα. Όλο το Μαρούσι βρέθηκε με δρόμους αποκλεισμένους. Σε πολλά μαγαζιά, για να πλησιάσεις, έπρεπε να κάνεις άλμα ανάμεσα σε τρύπες και χαντάκια, να πηδήξεις μπάζα κ.λπ... Αποτέλεσμα; Μαγαζιά έκλεισαν, άνθρωποι χρεοκόπησαν, και σε αυτόν (από ό,τι ακούω) έριξαν ένα γερό χέρι ξύλο... "Για μια ομορφότερη πόλη"..!

Γιατί το λέω αυτό; Για να καταλάβετε πως κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν τις ADSL όπως αυτά τα καταστήματα χρησιμοποιούσαν το οίκημα στο οποίο στεγάζονται. ΔΕΝ πρέπει επειδή "γίνονται έργα", για... "μελλοντική αναβάθμιση της υποδομής", ΣΗΜΕΡΑ να τους στερήσεις την πρόσβαση. ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τους κόψεις την ταχύτητα στο μισό για να "επεκτείνεις την ευρυζωνικότητα" όταν από αυτήν τρώνε ψωμί.

Και πριν ξαναπεταχτούν μερικοί, είχα πει εξαρχής πως το μέτρο είναι παντελώς αποδεκτό, και η ανάγκη για πρόσβαση κατανοητή, ακόμη και ΧΩΡΙΣ περιορισμούς, μα με όριο ογκοχρέωσης. Και μάλιστα αρκετά άνετο: 15 με 20 γκίγκα. Μία 384 με βαρύτατη χρήση μπορεί να κατεβάσει 60 με 80 γκίγκα το μήνα. Καλή δεν είναι η αναλογία; ΟΟΟΟΟΧΙ... "Δεν θέλουμε περιορισμούς"...

Το σωστό θα ήταν, αν δεν θέλετε σύνδεση χωρίς περιορισμούς, απλά, να την πληρώσετε... "Όλα πληρώνονται σε αυτό τον κόσμο"...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mrsaccess

Απολύτως σωστός ο Ducklord!

Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση με περιορισμένο όγκο και όποιος θέλει παραπάνω πληρώνει!

Τώρα με μια 384 κατεβάζω πάνω από 70-75GB το μήνα.

Μια λογική τιμή θα είναι να δώσουν όγκο μέχρι 10GB. Εϊναι υπεραρκετός για τα πάντα ΚΑΙ για ελαφρύ p2p.


Πάντως σε όλους όσους λένε ότι δεν θα βοηθήσει στην εισχώρηση νέων τεχνολογιών:

Σας προκαλώ να πάτε σε μια οποιαδήποτε σχολή μη πολυτεχνειακή / μη σχετική με υπολογιστές και να κάνετε μια δημοσκόπηση πόσοι έχουν email και το ελέγχουν πάνω από 3 φορές το μήνα!

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ελεεινά και τρισάθλια και αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει. Ένα τεράστιο μέρος των νέων Ελλήνων θεωρούν ακόμα τους υπολογιστές αυστηρά επαγγελματικά εργαλεία με τα οποία δεν θέλουν να έχουν καμμία σχέση αν αυτό είναι δυνατό!

----------


## nikos_gr

75 giga?Lol εγώ από το ασύρματο και τη dsl μαζί δεν εχω κατεβάσει τόσα.Όσο για το όριο και το να κόψουν τα p2p no arguments there.Αρκει να είανι λογικό.5 giga ας πούμε είναι υπεραρκετά.Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας...

----------


## crimson

Συνομωσία είναι για να μειωθεί η ανεργία.
Θα κάνουν χαβαλέ οι φοιτητές, δε θα διαβάζουν, δε θα παίρνουν πτυχίο, δε θα βγαίνουν στην αγορά εργασίας κι έτσι θα μειωθεί η ανεργία.

Σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι αυτό το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει εδώ και 23 σελίδες.
Το νόημα είναι να βελτιωθεί η προσφερόμενη υπηρεσία ΚΑΙ να μειωθεί η τιμή της,
όποιος θέλει ας διαβάσει προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις μου - βαριέμαι να τα ξαναγράφω.

----------


## ipo

> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις ΠΩΣ γίνεται να μην χρεώνετε κανείς τη διαφορά;
> Σενάριο 1) Ο ΟΤΕ χαμηλώνει το ποσοστό κέρδους του. Αλλά συνεχίζει την οικονομική πολιτική στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες μιας που το χρονοδιάγραμμα του δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τόσο το κέρδος του. Δλδ ότι χάνουμε από τα "φοιτητικά πακέτα" θα συνεχίσουμε να τα "αποζημιώνουμε" από τους υπόλοιπους πελάτες. Γιατί μη μου πεις ότι η επιχείρηση θα πει: [i]Εντάξει χάσαμε μερικά εκατομύρια ευρώ εσόδων από το φοιτικό πακέτο, ας χάσουμε μερικά ακόμα...[/ι]


Αυτό δεν ισχύει, διότι ο ΟΤΕ θα κερδίζει λεφτά μισθώνοντας 5ευρώ/μήνα τη γραμμή 512/128. Αν δεν μπουν οι φοιτητές θα βγάλει λιγότερα. Επομένως η μόνη περίπτωση να πέσουν γρήγορα οι τιμές είναι αυξηθούν τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ, κάτι το οποίο θα γίνει με το "φοιτητικό ADSL".

Καλύτερα είναι για τον ΟΤΕ 70.000 νέοι χρήστες με 5 ευρώ/μήνα, πάρα 2.000 νέοι χρήστες με 35 ευρώ/μήνα (είσοδος στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα).


Και για ακόμη μία φορά λέω ότι το bandwidth ταχύτητα 512/128 θα δωθεί διότι θα είναι η βασική. Ο ΟΤΕ θα κόψει τις 384/128. Σε λιγότερο από 10 ημέρες θα έχουν καταλήξει οι συμφωνίες και θα μάθετε, έστω και ανεπίσημα (δεν ξέρω πότε θα ανακοινωθεί επίσημα το μέτρο) τους όρους του "φοιτητικού ADSL".

Επειδή ρώτησαν κάποιοι, επαναλαμβάνω ότι το μέτρο αφορά προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές πρώτου πτυχίου (οπότε δεν στέκει το "ξαναγράφομαι σε άλλη σχολή για φτηνή σύνδεση") και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, με όριο το ένα έτος πάνω από τα κανονικά έτη σπουδών.

Αν δεν σας αρέσει οι κοινωνία, σταματήστε να σκέφτεστε τι χάσατε και δείτε πώς μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε για να πάμε όλοι μπροστά. Με το να βρίζουμε τους άλλους και να βλέπουμε μόνο την κακή πλευρά, απλά μένουμε στάσιμοι και απαισιόδοξοι.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Del_Ahmett, θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις που με είδες να λέω πως "δεν θέλω να πάρουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ σύνδεση οι φοιτητές". Αυτό διότι για να μπορείς να ειρωνευτείς ("Ducklord και ΣίΑ") πρέπει να έχεις και μία βάση να πατήσεις.


Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένη η "ενόχλησή" σου, σε δικαιολογώ λόγω του πλήθους των γραφόμενων.
Αν εσυ βλέπεις "ειρωνική" διάθεση στο "Ducklord και Σια", τότε εγώ τί πρεπει να δω απο τα γραφόμενά σου:

*post#152* 



> Γιατί, είπαμε, να ενδιαφερθώ για τον κάθε χαραμοφάη που πέρασε σε μια σχολή "διότι δεν είχε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνει" και τρώει εκεί μέσα τα φράγκα των γονιών του; Γιατί να πληρώνω εγώ από τη φορολογία μου ώστε τρείς κολητοί μου, ηλικίας 28-30 ετών, που ως τώρα τη βγάζουν με... χαρτζιλίκι από τη μαμά και το μπαμπά (μόλις πήγαν φαντάροι) να έχουν σχεδόν τσάμπα γρήγορη σύνδεση, όταν εγώ λυώνω να δουλεύω από 8 μέχρι και 20 ώρες κάθε μέρα για να βγάλω κάτι παραπάνω από το βασικό μισθό και να πληρώσω αυτή την "πολυτέλεια";


*post#213*



> ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑχαχαχΑΧαχχΑχΑχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχΧΑΧαχαχχαααα. ......  Ρε τι ΑΔΙΚΙΑ υπάρχει στον κόσμο... Να στερούν από τα παληκάρια το video learning... Κοίτατε ωρέ πού βρήκε να καινοτομήσει πάλι η χώρα μας... Στο video learning... Σύντομα κοντά σας και streaming απευθείας από τις αίθουσες διδασκαλίας ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, από το σπίτι του καθηγητή ενώ είναι στη μπανιέρα του... Που να τρέχεις στη σχολή να κατεβάζεις, να ολοκληρώσεις μια εργασία, να παρακολουθήσεις ένα μάθημα...    Και για όσους λένε "δεν μπορείς να εργαστείς στη σχολή", ναι, και εγώ δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ στη δουλειά. Ας τα αφήσουμε όμως αυτά, γιατί εγώ νοιάζομαι για εσάς. Μαζί με τη γρήγορη σύνδεση, και για να εργάζεστε άμεσα, ζητήστε να σας φτιάξουν και μία δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι σας, με βιβλιογραφία που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πάτε στη σχολή σας για να βρείτε - και, όχι, ΔΕΝ θα σας πιστέψω αν μου πείτε πως "υπάρχουν όλα στο Internet". Και να σας φέρουν και έναν αλλοδαπό να πηγαίνει να σας φέρνει το βιβλίο στα χέρια, γιατί άμα σηκωθείτε από το πισί μπορεί να διακοπεί ο ειρμός της σκέψης... Έτσι, θα μπορείτε να δουλεύετε απρόσκοπτα, όπως κάθε φοιτητής, το μέλλον της χώρας μας, δικαιούται να δουλεύει...     Κανά σταφυλάκι, μάστορες; Λίγο αέρα από τον αράπη με το φτερό, θέλει κανείς;


*post#233*


> Δηλαδή, θέλεις τσάμπα, απεριόριστη σύνδεση για να κάνεις με την άνεσή σου τις εργασίες σου; ΟΚ. Θες και να ΜΗΝ έχει περιορισμούς, για να μπορείς να κατεβάζεις ό,τι θες, όπως το θές, όποτε το θες; Έτσι, με το "έτσι θέλω"; Και εγώ βρε συ θέλω το ίδιο! Και όλα τα μέλη του σάητε! Ξέρεις κανένα τρόπο να το κάνουμε;


Αυτες ήταν οι απαντήσεις σου*όταν εγώ έχω μιλησει νωρίτερα MONO για την αναγκαιότητα του always on στο post#222 (ή και νωρίτερα)* και έχω αναφέρει για «στοιχειώδεις» ταχύτητες και περιορισμό της χρήσης των P2Ps.

Aπό ολα αυτά κάποιος τί καταλαβαίνει; Οτι είσαι συμφωνος με το μέτρο; Σε κάθε επιχείρημα που σου τέθηκε εσύ απάντησες με ειρωνικά σχόλια!
 Βέβαια σε αλλο post σου (και τώρα πάλι στο τελευταίο), το οπoίο μεσα σ'ολο το συφερτό των μυνημάτων μου διέφυγε, μίλησες για 10-15 GB!
Nα θεωρήσουμε οτι προκειται για την τελική κατασταλαγμένη άπουή σου ή ενδέχεται να την τροποποιησεις ανάλογα με τις εξελίξεις του επόμενου διαστήματος.
Αλήθεια μπορείς να εξηγήσεις με ποιον αλγοριυμο καταλήγεις σ' αυτό το Νο  :Question:  Γιατί να μην είναι δηλαδή 5 ή 25 ανάλογα

Και κάτι ακόμα: αν κάποιος φοιτητής «παρανομήσει» και ξεπεράσει το όριο, τί προτείνεις; Να κοβεται η συνδεση ή να πληρώνει εξτρα;
Eγω θα προτιμουσα να κοβεται, για να μην καταλήξει ο φουκαρας ο φοιτητακος να ειναι χρεωμένος ως το λαιμό, πληρωνοντας ουσιαστικά την αγνοιά του.
Τόσο καιρό εδωμέσα οριόμαστε κατα της ογκοχρέωσης(είναι «πουστιά», δεν ειναι Broadband  κτλ κτλ)
Δηλαδή τώρα στο φοιτητή να το δώσουμε, ετσι?
 Εγώ λεω χίλιες φορες SDSL 128/128 , χωρίς P2P ,παρα αυτα τα «κόλπα» με την ογκοχρεωση!  :Evil:  
Και αμα εχει ο Θεός ανεβαίνουμε σιγα σιγα και για τους φοιτητές.


(*)
Ξαναλέω (το ειχα πει και στην αρχη του θρεντ) ότι εγώ προσωπικά δεν εχω κανένα όφελος απο τη ρυθμιση. Θα πληρώνω, όπως και εσεις που γκρινιάζετε και θα υποστω τις ίδιες (όποιες) συνέπειςε! Εχω όμως την ειλικρινή διαθεση να μιλώ περα απο το ατομικό μου συμφερον.

----------


## Gordon`s

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει, διότι ο ΟΤΕ θα κερδίζει λεφτά μισθώνοντας 5ευρώ/μήνα τη γραμμή 512/128. Αν δεν μπουν οι φοιτητές θα βγάλει λιγότερα. Επομένως η μόνη περίπτωση να πέσουν γρήγορα οι τιμές είναι αυξηθούν τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ, κάτι το οποίο θα γίνει με το "φοιτητικό ADSL".
> 
> Καλύτερα είναι για τον ΟΤΕ 70.000 νέοι χρήστες με 5 ευρώ/μήνα, πάρα 2.000 νέοι χρήστες με 35 ευρώ/μήνα (είσοδος στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα).


ipo θα σου μιλήσω στον ενικό..
Ποιον πας να κοροιδέψεις? Εμένα ή τους άλλους που διαβάζουν εδώ μέσα?
Πάμε λίγο πιο μαθηματικά.
Έστω κέρδος ΟΤΕ m.
1η) m=70,000 χρήστες -5% (τουλάχιστον  του συνολικού) απώλεια από τους ήδη υπάρχοντες * 2(€?) κέρδος~ 140,000 -ένα ποσοστό μεγάλο!
2) m=2.000 * 33 = 66,000.
140-66=74.000!
Άκου τώρα προσεκτικά!
Πόσο κόστισε η ήδη υπάρχον υποδομή? Πόσο θα κοστίσει για να μπουν επιπλέον 70.000? Πόσοι θα φύγουν όλο αυτό το διάστημα (ήδη το είπαμε αρκετοί) λόγω της χάλιας ποιότητας? Εσύ λες πως 74,000€ είναι υπέρ-αρκετά (οι 74,000 είναι ΟΛΟ το κέρδος) ώστε να χωρέσει 70,000? Την πρώτη περίοδο.. τον επόμενο χρόνο άλλες 70.000 κ.ο.κ.. Για να δούμε...
74.000*12=888 χιλ. €. Ουάου φτάνουν! χωρίς κέρδος, μόνο συντήρηση.. 

Ε, τώρα με την λογική τη δικιά σου, αφού και το 35 θα υποστεί μείωση, επειδή θα γίνει επανάσταση, σκέψου απώλειες...
Ξέχασα ότι πέρα την υποδομής, του bandwidth, του παραπάνω προσωπικού και τα πρόστιμα για τις κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες...

----------


## viron

Αυτή η συζήτηση περί bandwidth και ποιός θα ωφεληθεί μπορεί να κρατήσει μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο!

Σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι μπορεί ονομαστικά να δώσουν 512Κ για το φοιτητικό πακέτο αλλά ειδικά για αυτούς τους χρήστες το overbooking να είναι τέτοιο που να καταλήγει στην πράξη dialup?

Tα σενάρια πολλά , ας περιμένουμε μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο και βλέπουμε.

Βύρων.

----------


## ZORO

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει, διότι ο ΟΤΕ θα κερδίζει λεφτά μισθώνοντας 5ευρώ/μήνα τη γραμμή 512/128. Αν δεν μπουν οι φοιτητές θα βγάλει λιγότερα. Επομένως η μόνη περίπτωση να πέσουν γρήγορα οι τιμές είναι αυξηθούν τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ, κάτι το οποίο θα γίνει με το "φοιτητικό ADSL".
> 
> Καλύτερα είναι για τον ΟΤΕ 70.000 νέοι χρήστες με 5 ευρώ/μήνα, πάρα 2.000 νέοι χρήστες με 35 ευρώ/μήνα (είσοδος στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα).


Ipo εάν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
Γιατί δεν το κάνει αυτό για όλους ο ΟΤΕ και έτσι εκτός από  τους φοιτητές να μπουν  και  άλλοι  που αυτοί την στιγμή  εάν και θέλουν  δεν μπορούν λόγω τις  τιμής  διάθεσης;
Εγώ πιστευώ ότι συμφέρει τον ΟΤΕ να παίρνει τα ίδια λεφτά  από λίγους παρά από πολλούς.
Εγώ αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι μετά  από τόση φασαρία,  και τόσα πρόστιμα της  Ευρωπαικής  Ένωσης η μοναδική εξέλιξη που θα υπάρξει θα είναι αυτή προς τους φοιτητές και αυτό δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## pelasgian

Η Ελληνική παιδεία χρειάζεται καλύτερες βιβλιοθήκες, όχι 512Mbit/sec σύνδεση λίγο πριν τις δημοτικές. Καλό το internet, αλλά δεν είναι και η βιβλιοθήκη του Κονγκρέσου. 

Άσε που με το «φοιτητικό ιντερνετ» υποψιάζομαι ότι θα γίνουν απάτες: «ε Κωστάκη, δεν παίρνεις ένα φοιτικό ιντερνετ να στο πληρώσω +10 ευρώ μια και δε το χρησιμοποιείες;»

Όπως και με τις κάρτες συσιτίου που έτρωγαν διάφοροι πλέον του φοιτητή. Δεν είναι να δώσεις κάτι τσάμπα, θα βρουν το τρόπο διάφοροι ξεφτύλες να το πάρουν παρόλο που δεν το έχουν ανάγκη. Λόγω των Τούρκικων καταβολών μας.

----------


## sdikr

> Η Ελληνική παιδεία χρειάζεται καλύτερες βιβλιοθήκες, *όχι 512Mbit/sec* σύνδεση λίγο πριν τις δημοτικές. Καλό το internet, αλλά δεν είναι και η βιβλιοθήκη του Κονγκρέσου.


Αν τους δώσουν και 512mbit,  τότε  θα γίνει πόλεμος!!   :Ork:

----------


## ipo

> Ipo εάν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> Γιατί δεν το κάνει αυτό για όλους ο ΟΤΕ και έτσι εκτός από τους φοιτητές να μπουν και άλλοι που αυτοί την στιγμή εάν και θέλουν δεν μπορούν λόγω τις τιμής διάθεσης;
> Εγώ πιστευώ ότι συμφέρει τον ΟΤΕ να παίρνει τα ίδια λεφτά από λίγους παρά από πολλούς.


Σωστός ο αντίλογος. Τον είχε ήδη εκφράσει κάποιος και πιο πριν.

Ίσως βλέπει ο ΟΤΕ ότι δεν θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε μαζική εισροή χρηστών. Άλλο 70.000 σε ένα χρόνο και άλλο 500.000 (πλήθος χρηστών internet και εν δυνάμει χρηστών ADSL που θα μπουν αν πέσει το κόστος ADSL σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα).

Ίσως χρησιμοποιεί τις τιμές του και σαν πολιτικό μέσο πίεσης. Το χρησιμοποίησε τώρα δηλαδή, προκειμένου να έχει ευνοϊκές διατάξεις για την εθελουσία.

Μπορώ να κάνω πολλές υποθέσεις, σωστές και λανθασμένες.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν προσπαθώ να κοροϊδέψω κάποιον όπως είπε προσβλητικά κάποιος παραπάνω (περισσότερος σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει Poths). Όλη η σύγχρονη οικονομία βασίζεται σε φαινόμενα οικονομίας κλίμακας. Οι εταιρείες προτιμούν περισσότερους πελάτες με λίγα λεφτά από τον καθένα, παρά λίγους με περισσότερο κόστος.

----------


## nikos_gr

Αν δώσουν 512 Mbit θα το μοιράσω σε όλους τζάμπα.Αλήθεια λέω.Wireless έχω θα το μοιράσω σε όλο το twmn.Πάρε κόσμε...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Μήπως ξεχάσατε ότι το φθινόπωρο θα καταργηθούν οι γραμμές 384/128 του ΟΤΕ; Το ίδιο είχε γίνει και στην Ιταλία με κάποιον πάροχο γραμμών. Έκανε τις 384 --> 640 με την ίδια τιμή, διότι θεωρούσε αναχρονιστικές τις μικρότερες ταχύτητες.

Το καλοκαίρι υποτίθεται ότι ξεκινάει και η πιλοτική λειτουργία του ADSL2+ του ΟΤΕ. Μετά από κανένα χρόνο ίσως το δούμε κι εμείς (σε υψηλές τιμές αρχικά).

----------


## pelasgian

> Αν τους δώσουν και 512mbit,  τότε  θα γίνει πόλεμος!!


Πόλεμος ονλάιν, κυρίως quake και άλλα first person shooters.

Με τη συμβατική έννοια του πολέμου, πόλεμος μπορεί να μη γίνει, κώλος θα γίνει όμως σίγουρα. Βλέπεις, αμφιβάλω αν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να αντέξει τους χρήστες που θα μπουν. 

Άλλωστε, πιστεύω ότι αν γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως και τα υπόλοιπα που εξαγγέλθηκαν, τους βλέπω τους φοιτητές να το πληρώνουν παραπάνω από τους μη φοιτητές.

«και που λέτε, φόρους δεν θα βάλουμε» -> πάρε ένα ΦΠΑ 19% (δηλαδή 3-4% αύξηση σε κάθε προϊόν που έχει 3-4 μεταπωλήσεις)

«και θα πάρουμε τους συμβασιούχους» -> από τους 250,000, θα πάρουν του 5,000 και αυτούς κατόπιν διαγωνισμού ως το τέλος του 2008 

IPO, μη το περιμένεις πολύ αυτό το «τσάμπα» internet, γιατί φοιτητής θα είσαι κάνα χρόνο ακόμα, θα γλυτώσεις 100 ευρώ, αλλά μετά θα σέρνεσαι μία ζωή  :Mr. Green: 

«θα εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος και θα πατάξουμε τη διαφθορά και θα βγάλουμε και 10 δις ευρώ» ->  :HaHa:

----------


## ipo

> IPO, μη το περιμένεις πολύ αυτό το «τσάμπα» internet, γιατί φοιτητής θα είσαι κάνα χρόνο ακόμα, θα γλυτώσεις 100 ευρώ, αλλά μετά θα σέρνεσαι μία ζωή


Δεν περιμένω να κερδίσω κάτι σαν φοιτητής. Βλέπω πιο μακριά, με τη βελτίωση στη γενικότερη αγορά ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.

----------


## ReverseR

> Με τη συμβατική έννοια του πολέμου, πόλεμος μπορεί να μη γίνει, κώλος θα γίνει όμως σίγουρα. Βλέπεις, αμφιβάλω αν το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να αντέξει τους χρήστες που θα μπουν.


νια σιγά.
Κοίτα αρκετά το καθυστέρησαν δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε αλλο. Και φυσικά για το δεδομένα του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τπτα σπουδαιο το όλο ζήτημα...

----------


## Ducklord

Del_Ahmett...
Καταρχάς, διάβαζε τι γράφω: Για να ειρωνευτείς, πρέπει να έχουν κάποια βάση τα λεγόμενά σου. Ανέφερες πως "άτομα σαν τον Ducklord και ΣΙΑ δεν θέλουν καθόλου σύνδεση για τους φοιτητές" (ή κάτι σε αυτό το στιλ) όταν ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ, από το οποίο διάλεξες τι να κάνεις quote, τελείωνα λέγοντας...

"Και λέτε πως "δεν θα είναι και ADSL αν έχει ογκοχρέωση"... Μα δεν το χρειάζονται για να κατεβάζουν παιχνίδια, ταινίες, MP3s κ.λπ... Για έρευνα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούν; Πόσα καταραμένα γκίγκα χρειάζεται μία πτυχιακή;"

...
Άρα, όντως, ισχύει το "για να ειρωνευτείς τα λεγόμενά σου πρέπει να έχουν κάποια βάση". Τώρα, από που κατέβασε το κεφάλι σου πως δεν θέλω να πάρουν adsl οι φοιτητές, το διευκρίνησα από το πρώτο κιόλας μήνυμα: παρέθεσα παράδειγμα φίλων που θα μπορούσαν άνετα να έχουν τη στάμπα του "χαραμοφάη". Δεν ήταν γενικός χαρακτηρισμός, και επειδή κατάλαβα την παρεξήγηση, φρόντισα να το διευκρινήσω σε μηνύματα που ακολούθησαν. Εγώ, με τη σειρά μου, να σχολιάσω φράσεις που αντικρούουν τη λογική και την πραγματικότητα, όπως:

"θα είναι light users" (άτοπο, αφού σε όλο τον κόσμο οι πιό heavy users είναι φοιτητές - δες ακόμη και ανακοινώσεις RIAA και MPAA)

"δεν θα είναι adsl με ογκοχρέωση" (που φυσικά και θα είναι, απλώς όχι "για να κατεβάζεις αβέρτα ό,τι βρεις μπροστά σου")

Κατόπιν αυτών, σχολίασα την ομάδα που περιγράφετε. Στράφηκα εναντίων όσων θέλουν adsl χωρίς περιορισμούς και τσάμπα "επειδή είναι φοιτητές". Βλέπεις κάτι κακό σε αυτό; Θεωρείς πως θα έπρεπε να υποστηρίζουμε τους τσαμπατζήδες;

Όσο για τα άλλα δύο quotes σου, συγνώμη, δεν στρέφομαι εναντίον σου, μα ως quotes είναι ολίγον τι τραγικά. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δικαιολογείται η ειρωνία σε αυτά. Ξαναδιάβασε τι γράφω και θα βάλεις τα γέλια. Τι είπατε πως θέλετε; Video Learning; ΠΟΥ το είδες αυτό; Έλα, δείξε μου. Δείξε μου ΠΟΥ εφαρμόζεται συστηματικά video learning ως διδακτικό μέσο σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ένα κολέγιο βρε αδερφέ, όπου να χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς video streaming... Κάτι... Και, ακόμη και αν βρεις, σε παρακαλώ, προσάρμοσέ το στα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Στα δεδομένα τύπου "η 384 μου πηγαίνει σαν 128" που διαβάζεις σε άλλα threads του σάητε, από ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ χρήστες (εκτός αν νομίζεις πως, ως δια μαγείας, το 512 των φοιτητών θα είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ 512 - ειδικά αν έχεις κατά νου άλλα πράγματα που ειπώθηκαν στο θρεντάκι μας). Πέραν αυτών, εδώ, όπως ειπαν και φοιτητές, υπάρχουν χάλια βιβλία, δεν υπάρχουν υπολογιστές στα εργαστήρια, δεν υπάρχουν μέτρα διευκόλυνσης των φοιτητών ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ (βλέπε μεταφορές, στέγαση, τροφή - ξέρεις, τα στοιχειώδη) και μιλάμε για "video learning"; Και δεν σου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον γελοίο; Ε, επέτρεψέ μου να ξανακάνω ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο...

Δεν έχει ψωμί... Να φάτε παντεσπάνι...  :Wink: 

Από ό,τι βλέπεις, τα σχόλιά μου δεν έγιναν με κακία. Μαζί σας. Απλά, όπως είπατε για όσους "αντιτάθηκαν άδικα στο μέτρο", ΕΣΕΙΣ βλέπετε το δέντρο και όχι το δάσος. Δεν υπάρχει υποδομή. Δεν υπάρχουν διευκολύνσεις. Δεν υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα... Και παρουσιάζεται, ξαφνικά, ως "βασικό και αναγκαίο" το ADSL512, τη στιγμή που φοιτητές ανέφεραν πως "υπάρχουν φοιτητές που ως το 4ο έτος δεν είχαν υπολογιστή".

Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι απλό, που δεν σχολίασες.


Ένας φοιτητής σπουδάζει επί 4 χρόνια
Έχει από τον πρώτο χρόνο "τσάμπα σύνδεση"
Έχει ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ λεφτά να αγοράσει υπολογιστή (κατόπιν στερήσεων)

Ερώτηση κρίσεως: τι κάνει τα πρώτα 3 χρόνια;
Λογική απάντηση: οικονομία

:-)

Επίσης, θέλω να μου πεις, για το τρίτο Quote, που βλέπεις το κακό. Εκφράζω πραγματική απορία: θες να έχεις και το σκύλο ολόκληρο, και την πίτα χορτάτη; (  :Wink:  )... ΠΩΣ σκοπεύεις να το κάνεις αυτό; Αν εξαιρέσουμε φυσικά, τώρα πια, "με την εύνοια του κράτους"...

Συγνώμη αν σε προσέβαλα, εσένα ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον, μα ρε παιδιά, κάνετε σαν να μην καταλαβαίνετε κάποια πράγματα και να νομίζετε πως θέλουμε να πνίξουμε τους φοιτητές. Δεν θέλουμε αυτό. Με'γειά σας και χαρά σας οτιδήποτε αποκτήσετε, και με την ευχή όλων. Το λέω, όμως, και εγώ και άλλοι εξαρχής αυτό, και δεν λέτε να το χωνέψετε - και, στις τελευταίες σελίδες, ακούσαμε και... μαθηματική απόδειξη. Τελικά, όπως είχα πει, μάλλον χρειαζόταν και να το... ζωγραφίσω..!

Ειπώθηκε πως "Ο ΟΤΕ κερδίζει αν αντί για 2000 χρήστες με €35 έχει 20000 χρήστες με €5", ή κάτι τέτοιο...

Για να δούμε τα μαθηματικά σας...

2000 x 35 = 70000

20000x 5 = 100000

...και, άρα, έχετε δίκιο

Για να δούμε, τώρα, και τα δικά μου μαθηματικά

Το bandwidth για κάθε χρήστη έστω πως κοστίζει €3 (κάτω από την "τιμή κόστους" που λέγαμε)

2000 x 5 = 10000
20000 x 3 = 60000

Άρα, στην πρώτη περίπτωση...

70000 - 10000 = €60000 ΚΕΡΔΟΣ

...ενώ στην δεύτερη 

100000 - 60000 = €40000 ΚΕΡΔΟΣ

Γκότ ιτ; Τι συμφέρει, λοιπόν, τον ΟΤΕς;
Συμφωνώ πως αν υπήρχε ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ αύξηση των συνδρομητών, μακροπρόθεσμα θα τον συνέφερε. Ο ΟΤΕς, όμως, μέχρι σήμερα δεν μας έδειξε να θέλει να επενδύσει στην τεχνολογία του ADSL (3 χρόνια "beta testing";;; 1 χρόνο για "ανάπτυξη υποδομής πέρα από Αθήνα και Θεσ/νίκη";;; Διαφημίσεις ISDN μέχρι ΦΕΤΟΣ;;; ΓΟΥΑΟΥ!)...

Το να λέτε, λοιπόν, πως "δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το να μπουν τόσοι χρήστες στο δίκτυο", είναι, ξέρετε, κάπως προσβλητικό προς την νοημοσύνη μας. Πιό σωστό και ντόμπρο ήταν το "θα πέσουμε για λίγο στα 170, μα μάλλον μετά η κατάσταση θα βελτιωθεί" που ακούστηκε. Όπως είπα, όμως, για κάποιους το "να πέσουν στα 170" χωρίς να έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να πάρουν σύνδεση 1024 για να "τη βγάλουν καθαρή" στη δύσκολη αυτή περίοδο, θα είναι σημαντικότατο πλήγμα...

Σόρυ αν προσβλήθηκαν κάποιοι από όσα είπα - ή καλύτερα από το "πως είπα όσα είπα". Παρουσιάστε, όμως, ρεαλιστικά επιχειρήματα βρε παιδιά, και όχι με τη λογική του "ουυυυ, είστε γέροι" (γέρασα βρε από τα 28 και δεν το ξέρω; Κρίμα... Έχω φίλους 17-19 ετών...  :Wink:  )

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Υ.Γ.: Το "15-20 GB" βγαίνει από το "κατέβασα ό,τι γουέρζ κυκλοφόρησαν για πισί αυτό το μήνα... 70 γκίγκα πράμα έχω Βασίλη, πέρνα να σου κάνω κόπιες" σε σχέση με το "κατέβασα 50 PDFs των 5MB το καθένα, 100 κείμενα, ήμουν όλη μέρα online, κατέβασα περί τα 500 MP3s, 3 ταινίες και μια τσόντα" που, λογικά, αρκεί για τις εργασίες και ΑΡΚΕΤΗ διασκέδαση ενός φοιτητή σε προνομιακή τιμή. Μπορείς να το δεις και σαν "1/3 μίας σύνδεσης που πληρώνεται περί τα €100"... Και με κόστος αντί "€37", στα €20-€25... Βλέπεις κάτι παράλογο; Και στους κινηματογράφους δεν μπαίνεις δωρεάν, και δεν νομίζω να κοστίζει το φοιτητικό λιγότερο από το 1/3 της τιμής του "κανονικού" εισητηρίου...

----------


## Serk

όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες πέφτει το κόστος ανα μονάδα. Ο συλλογισμός σου είναι λάθος, δε μπορεί να υπολογίζεται ίδιο το κόστος ενός προιόντος αν υπάρχουν 2000 πελάτες και 20000 πελάτες (το κόστος για 2000 πελάτες θα είναι πάντα μεγαλύτερο απο το κόστος για 20000 πελάτες ανά μονάδα πάντα). Ο ΟΤΕ θα βγει κερδισμένος αν δεκαπλασιάσει τους χρήστες ADSL ειδίκα αν λάβεις υπόψη σου οτι το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου προιόντος είναι κάτι σχετικο και πολύ αόριστο... 

Πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι λογικό να προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα χάσει απο ενα υποτιθέμενο δεκαπλασιαμό τών χρηστών ADSL έστω και αν πέσει το πάγειο στα 5.....

----------


## chatasos

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον η εξέλιξη του θέματος που συζητιέται να είναι διαφορετική από την παρακάτω:

_
Ο αρχικός στόχος είναι να μειωθεί το κόστος της υπηρεσίας από τα 97 ευρώ που είναι σήμερα στα 50 ευρώ άμεσα, με κατάληξη να φθάσει τα 30 ευρώ μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2004.
_
Το ΒΗΜΑ, 16/11/2003 
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_articl...017&m=D14&aa=2

Θα μου πείτε διαφορετική κυβέρνηση!!! Ας το πιστέψω....  :Whistling:

----------


## crimson

Επίσης:
Για το θέμα αυτό ενημερώθηκαν και αξιωματούχοι της EE, προκειμένου όλες οι ενέργειες για «φθηνό και γρήγορο Internet» να είναι ενταγμένες μέσα στο πλαίσιο των κανόνων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.Do you see a pattern here Scully?

Το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2004 αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν ο ίδιος πρωθυπουργός [σημίτης], οπότε για άλλη μια φορά μπλε και πράσινοι "αρχηγοί" κάνουν την πάπια, επιτρέποντας σε ορισμένους να βγάζουν παραπανίσιο κέρδος [συγκεκριμένα στην περίπτωσή μας, οτέ και isp].
Το πλέον ειρωνικό είναι ότι ο Καραμανλής προεκλογικά είχε υποσχεθεί δίκτυο και στους μαθητές...

και 2 ακόμα προτάσεις απ' το παραπάνω άρθρο
H παρέμβαση του Πρωθυπουργού κρίθηκε αναγκαία ώστε να επιταχυνθεί ο ρυθμός προώθησης μιας υπηρεσίας που παίζει ρόλο στην αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των επιχειρήσεων, αλλά και στην ενίσχυση των επαγγελματιών και των πολιτών με ένα ισχυρό εργαλείο επικοινωνίας και επαγγελματικής πληρότητας.

H Ελλάδα έχει σήμερα τη δυνατότητα να αξιοποιήσει έναν μεγάλο όγκο κονδυλίων της EE για τη δημιουργία υποδομών γρήγορου και φθηνού Internet. Οι επενδύσεις αυτές εντάσσονται στο Γ' Κοινοτικό Πλαίσιο Στήριξης και μπορούν να εκμεταλλευθούν τα οφέλη πολίτες, επιχειρήσεις και το σύνολο των επαγγελματιών.

----------


## ipo

> Συμφωνώ πως αν υπήρχε ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ αύξηση των συνδρομητών, μακροπρόθεσμα θα τον συνέφερε. Ο ΟΤΕς, όμως, μέχρι σήμερα δεν μας έδειξε να θέλει να επενδύσει στην τεχνολογία του ADSL (3 χρόνια "beta testing";;; 1 χρόνο για "ανάπτυξη υποδομής πέρα από Αθήνα και Θεσ/νίκη";;; Διαφημίσεις ISDN μέχρι ΦΕΤΟΣ;;; ΓΟΥΑΟΥ!)...


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει να προωθήσει το ADSL για τους ακόλουθους λόγους, γι' αυτό και δεν επενδύει σε αυτό:

*α)* Βγάζει περισσότερα από τον ΕΠΑΚ. Άλλωστε έχει προμηθευτεί πολλά NETMOD τα οποία δεν πρέπει να πάνε χαμένα, γι' αυτό και διαφημίζει τις ISDN.

*β)* Προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας συνεπάγεται εξάπλωση του VoIP. Ξαφνικά τέρμα και η χρονοχρέωση!

*γ)* Αν μεγαλώσει η αγορά ADSL, δεν θα μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να αγνοήσει τα παράπονα 500.000 χρηστών για κακές υπηρεσίες.

*δ)* Αύξηση των χρηστών ADSL --> διεκδίκηση μεριδίου αγοράς από εταιρείες που πλέον θα θέλουν να επενδύσουν σε υποδομή γραμμών ADSL.

Έχουμε λοιπόν μπροστά μας για πρώτη φορά μία ευκαιρία να προωθηθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα, αλλά κάποιοι μπροστά στο βραχυπρόθεσμο προσωπικό συμφέρον, ή εξαιτίας αισθήματος "αδικίας", αντιδρούν και κατηγορούν τους φοιτητές.

Οι διεκδικήσεις όσων φοβούνται ότι διακινδυνεύεται το bandwidth τους πρέπει να στραφούν προς τον ΟΤΕ. Καιρό τώρα ξέρουμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει χαμηλή ποιότητα και χαμηλό bandwidth. Κανένας όμως δεν αντιδρά επαναπαυόμενος στο ότι το ADSL είναι ακριβό και δεν θα μπουν άλλοι. Δεν είναι όμως σωστή αυτή η αντιμετώπιση. Δεν λύνεις το πρόβλημα της ποιότητας με το να διώχνεις εν δυνάμει χρήστες, αλλά καταγγέλοντας τον υπαίτιο. Μάλιστα η αύξηση των χρηστών θα κάνει το contention ratio να δουλέψει καλύτερα απ' ό,τι τώρα, διότι οι φανατικοί πληρώνουν ήδη τις ADSL.

Είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι των οποίων το προσωπικό συμφέρον θα είναι ενάντια στο κοινωνικό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις:

Οι γιατροί προτιμούν να αρρωσταίνει ο κόσμος, οι νεκροθάφτες να πεθαίνει, οι εκτελωνιστές να μην υπήρχε ΕΕ με ανοιχτά σύνορα, οι δημιουργοί antivirus να συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν ιοί στο διαδίκτυο, οι βοθρατζήδες να μην ανατπυχθεί το δίκτυο αποχετεύσεων, όσοι έχουν υδροφόρες να γίνοται διακοπές νερού ή πλημμύρες, οι πολιτικοί να μην βλέπει ο κόσμος πίσω από τα γεγονότα, οι φαναρτζήδες να γίνονται ατυχήματα (φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις).

[Αν ελευθερωθεί το πετρέλαιο κίνησης για ΙΧΕ αυτοκίνητα σε πρωτεύουσα και συμπροτεύουσα, θα τείνει να εξισωθεί η τιμή πετρελαίου και βενζίνης (λειτουργεί ανάποδα η αγορά όταν δεν φτάνει η προσφορά, όπως γίνεται με τις τιμές του ΟΠΕΚ). Να δείτε τότε πώς θα ξεσηκωθούν οι ταξιτζήδες!]

Δεν μπορούμε όμως να πούμε ότι μία κίνηση, η οποία αναμφισβήτητα θα κάνει μία πολύ ενεργή μερίδα του πληθυσμού να μάθει τι εστί ευρυζωνικότητα, δεν είναι για το καλό της κοινωνίας μας. Περιμένουμε από τους φοιτητές να δημιουργήσουν ένα περιβάλλον ευρυζωνικότητας στη χώρα μας, μέσα από τις δραστηριότητές τους, το οποίο θα απολαύσουμε όλοι. Ακόμα κι αν το δούμε μεσοπρόθεσμα, θα πέσουν οι τιμές και θα αυξηθούν γρηγορότερα οι ταχύτητες όσο περισσότεροι μπουν στο τραίνο του ADSL.


Σημείωση: Καταλαβαίνω τις αγωνίες κάποιων σχετικά με το bandwidth (Ducklord) το οποίο έχουν ανάγκη.

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo: Και, για να συνεχίσω το παράδειγμά σου, οι φοιτητές, όπως τουλάχιστον παρουσιάζονται σε αυτό το θρέντ, προτιμούν να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε πολλούς χρήστες για να έχουν αυτοί σε ελεεινές τιμές απεριόριστη πρόσβαση... Σωστά; (μπορείς να δεις το παράδειγμα και από τις δύο πλευρές...  :Wink:  )

Το ξαναείπε κάποιος νωρίτερα: η λογική τύπου "τώρα που θα φορτωθούν οι γραμμές θα φανεί το πόσο χαμηλή υπηρεσία παρέχει ο ΟΤΕς και θα έχουμε δικαίωμα να φωνάζουμε" είναι αντίστοιχη του "κάτσε να σου αδειάσω το σπίτι αν θες να καταλάβεις την αξία των χρημάτων"...!!! Πειράζει που θα απαντήσω "Όχι, ευχαριστώ"; Μάλλον "ναι", και... είμαι και παράφρονας (τουλάχιστον, αν κρίνω από τη δική σας λογική που δεν ενστερνίζομαι).

Serk:
Το κόστος για τον ΟΤΕς δεν πρέπει να πέφτει και πολύ κάτω από τα €2-€3 ανά χρήστη, όχι μόνο λόγω του bandwidth μα και της υποδομής, του κόστους συντήρησης και, κυρίως, επέκτασής της. Μην ξεχνάς πως αντίθετα με το εξωτερικό, η Ελλάδα είναι μία πολύ πιο μικρή αγορά, στην οποία κάθε επένδυση είναι και τεράστιο ρίσκο. Επίσης, και για να καταλάβεις το πως το σκέφτομαι, ναι, ο ΟΤΕς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έχει κέρδος (μακροπρόθεσμα) δίνοντας φθηνό ADSL σε 1.000.000 χρήστες, ή και τους πενταπλάσιους... Θα πρέπει, όμως, να αναδιοργανωθεί και να αναθεωρήσει τις κινήσεις του, να μειώσει και αναβαθμίσει το προσωπικό του, να, να, να... Μια άλλη εταιρεία (ίσως) θα μπορούσε. Για τον ΟΤΕς... Δεν ξέρω... (θα το ξαναπώ, μου έχει κολλήσει: ISDN, διαφήμιση τα... Χριστούγεννα που μας πέρασαν! ΩΩωωΩω! ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ!!!)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Gordon`s

Φίλε ipo, συγνώμη αν σε προσέβαλλα ειλικρινά (στα πλαίσια του έντονου διαλόγου, αν ήμουν αθήνα θα σε πήγαινα για καφέ).
Εδώ μιλάμε όμως για κάτι διαφορετικό, μη μου λες πως δουλέυει η αγορά, όλοι το ξέρουμε ότι περισσότεροι πελάτες, χαμηλώνουν οι τιμές. Αλλά υπάρχει μια παράμετρος που ξεχνάς. Περισσότερη ζήτηση-> Περισσότερη παραγωγή->Μείωση κόστους->Χαμήλωμα των τιμών...
Έτσι πάει κι όχι ανάποδα! Δεύτερον όταν μιλάμε για ληστρική τακτική του ΟΤΕ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (ανέβάζοντας ακόμα και τώρα πάγια) με μόνη οικονομική πολιτική το αυξανόμενο κέρδος, αυτό αποδεικνύετε τουλάχιστον, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ξαφνικά θα αλλάξει πολιτική ο οργανισμός, ή τουλάχιστον άσε με να έχω αμφιβολίες, εσύ δεν έχεις?
Αμφισβητώ κατά 99% την δυνατότητα του οργανισμού να αντεπεξέλθει σε αυτές τις απαιτήσεις κι αν το δω μακροπρόθεσμα, θα παρατηρήσω ότι εδώ και τώρα δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει "τόσους" χρήστες που έχουν πρόβλημα σε κάποιες περιοχές, θα μπορέσει μετά? Εύχωμεν!

Υ.Γ. Φοιτητής είμαι!

----------


## loser

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τέτοιος πόλεμος. 
Χρόνια τώρα φωνάζουμε ότι είμαστε τελευταίοι στον κόσμο σε θέματα γρήγορου Internet και επιτέλους κάποιος βλάκας αποφάσισε να κάνει κάτι για αυτό. Καλώς ή κακός από κάπου πρέπει να αρχίσουν να δίνουν φθήνη ADSL και επιλέξανε τους φοιτητές. Σίγουρα όμως σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα θα επωφεληθούν όλοι από αυτό αφού θα αναγκαστούν να ρίξουν τις τιμές για όλους.

Το μόνο που δέχομαι σαν κακό είναι η πολύ κίνηση που θα πέσει στα ήδη γεμάτα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ (κυρίως σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, στην Τρίπολη που είμαι εγώ δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα). Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω ότι μια σχεδόν ιδιωτική πλέον εταιρία όπως ο ΟΤΕ που δέχεται να δώσει την 512 στα 5€ θα φροντίσει μέχρι τον Οκτόβρη να έχει κάνει και την κατάληλη αναβάθμιση. Κάποιο πρόβλημα 8α δημιουργηθεί αλλά μέχρι τα Χρηστούγεννα πιστεύω ότι όλοι θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.

Επιτέλους η Ελλάδα κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Del_Ahmett...
> Καταρχάς, διάβαζε τι γράφω: Για να ειρωνευτείς, πρέπει να έχουν κάποια βάση τα λεγόμενά σου. Ανέφερες πως "άτομα σαν τον Ducklord και ΣΙΑ δεν θέλουν καθόλου σύνδεση για τους φοιτητές" (ή κάτι σε αυτό το στιλ) όταν ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ, από το οποίο διάλεξες τι να κάνεις quote, τελείωνα λέγοντας...
> 
> "Και λέτε πως "δεν θα είναι και ADSL αν έχει ογκοχρέωση"... Μα δεν το χρειάζονται για να κατεβάζουν παιχνίδια, ταινίες, MP3s κ.λπ... Για έρευνα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούν; Πόσα καταραμένα γκίγκα χρειάζεται μία πτυχιακή;"
> 
> ...
> Άρα, όντως, ισχύει το "για να ειρωνευτείς τα λεγόμενά σου πρέπει να έχουν κάποια βάση". Τώρα, από που κατέβασε το κεφάλι σου πως δεν θέλω να πάρουν adsl οι φοιτητές, το διευκρίνησα από το πρώτο κιόλας μήνυμα: παρέθεσα παράδειγμα φίλων που θα μπορούσαν άνετα να έχουν τη στάμπα του "χαραμοφάη". Δεν ήταν γενικός χαρακτηρισμός, και επειδή κατάλαβα την παρεξήγηση, φρόντισα να το διευκρινήσω σε μηνύματα που ακολούθησαν.


Εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι εσύ λες: OK να πάρουν ADSL ΜΟΝΟ οι «συνεπείς». Οι «χαραμοφάηδες» (όπως του λες εσύ), οι «κοπρίτες» (όπως τους λέω εγώ) να παρουν τα @@@ μου!
Εχεις πει «..γιατί εγώ που εργαζομαι απο τις ... ως τις... να πληρώνω το dsl κάθε χαραμοφάη για να κατεβαζει τα mp3 του, τα movies του, τις τσόντες του???»
Επειδη οι χαρακτηρισμοι «χαραμοφαης», «κοπρίτης» κτλ είναι καθαρα υποκειμενικοί, δε γίνεται να διαχωριστουν απο τους υπόλοιπους, τότε ή ΟΛΟΙ οι φοιτητές θα πάρουν ή ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ. Απο τα γραφόμενα σου και μέσω των ειρωνικών σχολίων που εκανες, κατάλαβα  ότι μαλλον προς τη δευτερη εκδοχή συνέκλινες. 

ΟΚ σορρυ για την παρερμηνεία! :Sorry: 
*Είναι πλέον σαφες οτι θέλεις 10-15GB ΟΛΟΥΣ, «χαραμοφάηδες» και μη!* Να κατεβάσει και ο «χαραμοφαης» τα 4-5 DVDs που «δικαιούται»...  :Laughing:  





> "θα είναι light users" (άτοπο, αφού σε όλο τον κόσμο οι πιό heavy users είναι φοιτητές - δες ακόμη και ανακοινώσεις RIAA και MPAA)


Δεν ειμαι εγώ αυτος που ισχυρίστηκε οτι ολοι αυτοι που θα μπουν θα ειναι «light users».
Έχω αναφερει ξεκάθαρα την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση για αυτό:



> Τώρα για το είδος των χρηστων εκτίμησή μου είναι οτι οι βαρέου τύπου (φοιτητές) χρήστες είναι "μέσα".  Απο τους υπόλοιπους σίγουρα ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό (40-50%) θα εξελιχουν σε "βαρεου τύπου" χρήστες.  Άλλο ένα 30-40% θα ειναι οι επιθυμητοί "συντηρηρικοί" χρήστες.  Και ενα 20-30% δε θα μπουν καθόλου στο "κόλπο" για διάφορους λόγους.    Όλα αυτα με την παραδοχή οτι δε θα υπαρξει κανένας περιορισμός (λχ no P2P, ογκοχρεωση κτλ) Αλλιώς τα ποσοστα ανακατανείμονται και ενδεχομένως τότε ενα αξιόλογο μερίδιο καταλάβουν και οι "υπερ-βαρέου" τύπου (φοιτητές) χρηστες που θα παρουν κανονικη συνδρομη γιατι δε θα τους "φτανει" η "φοιτητική!





> Όσο για τα άλλα δύο quotes σου, συγνώμη, δεν στρέφομαι εναντίον σου, μα ως quotes είναι ολίγον τι τραγικά. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δικαιολογείται η ειρωνία σε αυτά. Ξαναδιάβασε τι γράφω και θα βάλεις τα γέλια. Τι είπατε πως θέλετε; Video Learning; ΠΟΥ το είδες αυτό; Έλα, δείξε μου. Δείξε μου ΠΟΥ εφαρμόζεται συστηματικά video learning ως διδακτικό μέσο σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ένα κολέγιο βρε αδερφέ, όπου να χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς video streaming...


Mπορεί πάλι να βάλεις τα γέλια, αλλα θα σου πω οτι ναι μεν για το video learning εχουμε δρόμο, αλλα η live δικτυακή κάλυψη καποιων εκδηλώσεων ακαδημαϊκού ενδιαφεροντος ειναι γεγονος απο το ΕΔΕΤ. Ερχεται πχ στη σχολή μου, ή στο συνεδριακό κέντρο ο Χ διεθνους ακτινοβολίας Dr και δίνει μια διάλεξη. Γιατί να μην εχει τη δυνατότητα ο συνάδελφος, απο το ΕΜΠ, την Θεσσ/νική, την Ξάνθη να τη δει απο την πολυθρόνα του, αφού δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ειναι κοντα μας  :Question: 

Οκ δεν έχω αυταπάτες, μπορείς να είναι 10 ατομα που ενδιαφερονται, αλλα γιατί να τους στερησεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα? Αυτα τα 10 ατομα δεν είναι που θα πανε τον τόπο μπροστα?

Ή μήπως θα είναι η μόνη κρατική παροχή που θα την απαλαμβάνουν και οι «μη εχοντες ανάγκη»  :Question:  Αν είναι η μόνη, ΟΚ εχεις δίκιο.




> Κάτι... Και, ακόμη και αν βρεις, σε παρακαλώ, προσάρμοσέ το στα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Στα δεδομένα τύπου "η 384 μου πηγαίνει σαν 128" που διαβάζεις σε άλλα threads του σάητε, από ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ χρήστες (εκτός αν νομίζεις πως, ως δια μαγείας, το 512 των φοιτητών θα είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ 512 - ειδικά αν έχεις κατά νου άλλα πράγματα που ειπώθηκαν στο θρεντάκι μας).


 Δεν πειραζει ας εχει χάλια ποιοτητα στην αρχή.





> Πέραν αυτών, εδώ, όπως ειπαν και φοιτητές, υπάρχουν χάλια βιβλία, δεν υπάρχουν υπολογιστές στα εργαστήρια, δεν υπάρχουν μέτρα διευκόλυνσης των φοιτητών ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ (βλέπε μεταφορές, στέγαση, τροφή - ξέρεις, τα στοιχειώδη) και μιλάμε για "video learning"; Και δεν σου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον γελοίο; Ε, επέτρεψέ μου να ξανακάνω ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο...
> 
> Δεν έχει ψωμί... Να φάτε παντεσπάνι...


Πολυ σωστα αυτα και σιγουρα εχουν προεταιότητα πολλές ταξεις παραπάνω, αλλα ξερεις ποια είναι η διαφορα;
Ότι όλα αυτα θελουν ΛΕΦΤΑ, ειναι τεραστιες ΔΑΠΑΝΕΣ για τον Προϋπολογισμό.
Αντίθετα το ΑDSL στους φοιτητές δε στοιχίζει τίποτα και βγαίνει και οφελημένο απο την 
«διαδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας» που θα επιδειξει στην Ευρώπη.




> Δεν υπάρχουν διευκολύνσεις. Δεν υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα... Και παρουσιάζεται, ξαφνικά, ως "βασικό και αναγκαίο" το ADSL512, τη στιγμή που φοιτητές ανέφεραν πως "υπάρχουν φοιτητές που ως το 4ο έτος δεν είχαν υπολογιστή".
> 
> Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι απλό, που δεν σχολίασες.
> 
> Ένας φοιτητής σπουδάζει επί 4 χρόνια
> Έχει από τον πρώτο χρόνο "τσάμπα σύνδεση"
> Έχει ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ λεφτά να αγοράσει υπολογιστή (κατόπιν στερήσεων)
> 
> Ερώτηση κρίσεως: τι κάνει τα πρώτα 3 χρόνια;
> ...


Kαι εγω δεν είχα υπολογιστή ως το 3ο ετος. Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μου τον επιδοτει το Κρατος, αλλα βλεπεις τα ΛΕΦΤΑ για την Παιδεία που λεγαμε παραπάνω  :Twisted Evil:  





> Συγνώμη αν σε προσέβαλα, εσένα ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον, μα ρε παιδιά, κάνετε σαν να μην καταλαβαίνετε κάποια πράγματα και να νομίζετε πως θέλουμε να πνίξουμε τους φοιτητές. Δεν θέλουμε αυτό. Με'γειά σας και χαρά σας οτιδήποτε αποκτήσετε, και με την ευχή όλων. Το λέω, όμως, και εγώ και άλλοι εξαρχής αυτό, και δεν λέτε να το χωνέψετε - και, στις τελευταίες σελίδες, ακούσαμε και... μαθηματική απόδειξη. Τελικά, όπως είχα πει, μάλλον χρειαζόταν και να το... ζωγραφίσω..!


Δεν τίθεται τετοιο θέμα! Αυτο που με ενοχλησε είναι η «ισποεδωτική», «μηδενιστική»  λογική σου σε κάποια σημεία και ο «ζήλος» που εναντιώνεσαι στο μετρο, οταν τριγύρω σου ενα σωρό αλλα μέτρα που σίγουρα καποιο θα σε επηρεαζουν πολύ περισσότερο αρνητικά.
Δικαίωμά σου να διαφωνείς, όπως είναι και δικαιωμα του άλλου να διεκδικεί.


Ειπώθηκε πως "Ο ΟΤΕ κερδίζει αν αντί για 2000 χρήστες με €35 έχει 20000 χρήστες με €5", ή κάτι τέτοιο...



> Για να δούμε τα μαθηματικά σας...
> ...
> Για να δούμε, τώρα, και τα δικά μου μαθηματικά
> 
> ...


Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι ο πΟΤΕ εφαρμόζει μια στρατηγική που λίγο πολύ εφαρμόζουν ολες οι εταιρειες παροχής υπηρεσιων σε μηνιάια βάση.
Αυτή λέει να «δέσουμε», να «παλουκώσουμε» τον πελάτη, να τον βάλουμε στο «κολπο»  ετσι ώστε μετα να του τα παιρνουμε για πολλα πολλά χρόνια...
Οι πάγιες εισροές ειναι μεγάλη υποθεση για μια εταιρεία.




> Το να λέτε, λοιπόν, πως "δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το να μπουν τόσοι χρήστες στο δίκτυο", είναι, ξέρετε, κάπως προσβλητικό προς την νοημοσύνη μας. Πιό σωστό και ντόμπρο ήταν το "θα πέσουμε για λίγο στα 170, μα μάλλον μετά η κατάσταση θα βελτιωθεί" που ακούστηκε.


Αυτο το είπα εγώ! Ετσι για να βλέπεις με πόσο ειλικρινή διαθεση αντιμετωπίζω το θέμα.



> Όπως είπα, όμως, για κάποιους το "να πέσουν στα 170" χωρίς να έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να πάρουν σύνδεση 1024 για να "τη βγάλουν καθαρή" στη δύσκολη αυτή περίοδο, θα είναι σημαντικότατο πλήγμα...


Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι θα πέσει έξω η επιχειρησή σου αν απο τα 220Kbps που βλέπεις τώρα πέσεις στα 180 για ένα μήνα.
Μερικες φορες και καμια θυσία που θα βοηθήσει ολο το συστημα να βελτιωθεί δεν κανει κακό.


Τέλος θα ήθελα να σχολιασεις αυτη μου την παραγραφο , που αφησες ασχολίαστη


> Και κάτι ακόμα: αν κάποιος φοιτητής «παρανομήσει» και ξεπεράσει το όριο, τί προτείνεις; Να κοβεται η συνδεση ή να πληρώνει εξτρα;  Eγω θα προτιμουσα να κοβεται, για να μην καταλήξει ο φουκαρας ο φοιτητακος να ειναι χρεωμένος ως το λαιμό, πληρωνοντας ουσιαστικά την αγνοιά του.  Τόσο καιρό εδωμέσα οριόμαστε κατα της ογκοχρέωσης(είναι «πουστιά», δεν ειναι Broadband κτλ κτλ)  Δηλαδή τώρα στο φοιτητή να το δώσουμε, ετσι?  Εγώ λεω χίλιες φορες SDSL 128/128 , χωρίς P2P ,παρα αυτα τα «κόλπα» με την ογκοχρεωση!    Και αμα εχει ο Θεός ανεβαίνουμε σιγα σιγα και για τους φοιτητές.




Εχω βαρεθεί τη συζήτηση και δε θα ξανααπαντησω μεχρι να εμφανιστουν σοβαρες εξελίξεις ή εαν προκληθώ εντονα.

*Θα παρακαλουσα ομως κλεινοντας οποιος θέλει (ασχετα αν συμφωνεί ή οχι με το μετρο), να μας πει  σε μια γραμμή τί συγκεκριμένα προτεινει να δοθει στους φοιτητες* 

 :Arrow:  O Duclord λεει πχ ADSL 512/128  10-15GB

 :Arrow:  Eγώ λέω την ελάχιστη προσβαση που δινει εκάστοτε ο πΟΤΕ, no P2Ps.
 :Arrow:  Kαποιοι αλλοι ανεφεραν τίποτα απολύτως. Ιντερνετ μονο στο Πανεπιστήμιο
 :Arrow:  Εσείς ;;;

----------


## crimson

ADSL 512/128 flatrate 15 ευρώ [αν τόσα είπε ο Καραμανλής] στους φοιτητές.
ADSL 512/128 flatrate 20 ευρώ στους υπόλοιπους.
Διαχειριστικός και λογιστικός έλεγχος στον ΟΤΕ* και άγριο χέρι σε όσους διοικούντες έφαγαν λεφτά.

*μη σου πω λογιστικός έλεγχος και στους isp

----------


## Durdyn

Πολλή γκρίνια και αρκετός φανατισμός χωρίς λόγο.
Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό θυμάμαι να λέμε εδώ μέσα "σιγά μη γίνει αυτό στην Ελλάδα"
Τώρα έγινε και αρχίσαμε "θα μας φάει το bandwidth" και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο.
Καλές οι ανησυχίες, αλλά όταν φτάνουν σε σημείο παροξυσμού "έπεσε το ποσοστό της ΔΑΠ και το κάνουν" (!!!!!)  νομίζω ότι χάνεται το τόπι.

Νομίζω ότι οι διαμαρτυρίες θα έπρεπε να είναι προς την κατεύθυνση των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ και όχι προς τους χαβαλέδες φοιτητές. Να βελτιωθεί ο ΟΤΕ και όχι να μην πάρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω από μας και γίνει χειρότερη η θέση μας στο άθλιο σημερινό τοπίιο της DSL.

----------


## vasper

Παιδιά.. υπάρχει φήμη ότι ο ΟΤΕ πωλείτε σε Ισπανική εταιρία (50%+1 μετοχή). Τι τιμές έχουν στην Ισπανία;

----------


## Ducklord

Del Ahmett, καταρχάς διευκρίνηση: ίσως παρεξήγησες πως σε ορισμένα μηνύματά μου μπορεί μεν να απαντούσα σε εσένα, μα, παράλληλα, έδινα απαντήσεις και σε άλλους ή σχολίαζα τα λεγόμενά τους. Δεν είπα πως "εσύ είπες το τάδε" μα πως "ακούστηκε και το τάδε"...  :Wink: 

Τώρα, ξεκινάω από τη μέση του μηνύματός σου, για να δώσω εξαρχής απάντηση στο σχόλιο του Loser:

Βρε φίλε, διάβασες τι είπα; Πως για ορισμένους μετράει ΠΟΛΥ στη δουλειά τους η ADSL, και πως χωρίς μια γρήγορη σύνδεση δεν μπορούν να κάνουν δουλειά;
Να στο παρουσιάσω διαφορετικά. Είμαι από αυτούς που έδιναν από 20.000 μέχρι 80.000 για λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ, όταν δεν είχαμε dial-up. Άρα, προσωπικά μιλώντας, το νέο μέτρο ΕΙΝΑΙ το αντίστοιχο του να "με κλέβουν" οι φοιτητές - με τη λογική πως "για να έχουν αυτοί πρόσβαση, θα χάσω εγώ έσοδα";
Οχι, όμως, ακούστηκε (και πολλές φορές νωρίτερα) πως "ΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ θα πληρώσουν τη σύνδεσή τους" και "δεν θα υπάρχουν χορηγίες". Μα, ρε παληκάρια, αν ΧΑΝΕΙ bandwidth ο ένας χρήστης για να ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ ο άλλος, αυτό ονομάζεται "χορηγία"; "Πληρώνει" -σε είδος- τη σύνδεση του φοιτητή ο "κανονικός" χρήστης;
Και όσο για το οτι "είναι για το καλό μας", μπορεί κανείς να το εγγυηθεί; Έχετε δει τις κινήσεις του ΟΤΕ τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια; Περιμένετε, και το ξαναείπα ρε γαμώτο, λες και δεν το διαβάζετε, από έναν οργανισμό που ΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΩΘΕΙ ΩΣ "ΝΕΑ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ" ΤΗΝ ISDN, να ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ADSL;;;

ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ το ADSL;
Αφού έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει πως ΟΧΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ να θέλει να διαδωθεί;
Αν ήθελε να διαδοθεί, δεν θα είχε ήδη μειώσει τις τιμές (όπως αναφέρθηκε);;;

Προσωπικά, το βλέπω σαν εξαναγκασμό του ΟΤΕ από την κυβέρνηση για παροχή φθηνού ADSL στους φοιτητές. Όπως είπα παραπάνω:

α) Το bandwidth των φοιτητών, τουλάχιστον αρχικά, θα αντληθεί από αυτό των αγοραστών

β) Τον ΟΤΕς =δεν= τον συμφέρει η επέκταση του ADSL

Έχοντας τα παραπάνω κατά νου, απαντήστε μου ειλικρινά: το βλέπετε να μειώνει τις τιμές και για τους υπόλοιπους (τουλάχιστον από μόνος του, χωρίς να τραβιόμαστε επί 1 χρόνο με διαμαρτυρίες - ένα χρόνο τον οποίο θα είμαστε στα 170 που προαναφέρθηκαν);;;

---------------------------
Συνεχίζω με τα του Del Ahmett...




> Εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι εσύ λες: OK να πάρουν ADSL ΜΟΝΟ οι «συνεπείς»


Νόουπ. Φυσικά και να πάρουν όλοι. Απλώς, επειδή για εμένα (αυτό έχω δει, "αυτό ξέρετε, αυτό εμπιστεύεστε") η αναλογία "σωστός φοιτητής - χαραμοφάης 37 ετών που `κάνει το φοιτητή` για να τον ταϊζει το μαμά" δεν είναι και τόσο κολακευτική, κρίνω πως δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι μία full υπηρεσία όπως η εμπορικά διαθέσιμη, ώστε να υπάρχει ένα μέτρο. Ναι ΚΑΙ στα P2P, ΚΑΙ στο video streaming ΚΑΙ σε όλα. Δυστυχώς, κάποιος πρέπει να "την πληρώσει" σε αυτή τη σχέση. Από τη στιγμή που οι φοιτητές θα είναι "οι ευνοούμενοι", μάλλον αυτοί θα πρέπει να κάνουν "ένα βήμα πίσω" και να καταλάβουν πως θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί / ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες στην υπηρεσία που θα λαμβάνουν - και όχι οι χρήστες που, αν δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί, θα βλέπουν το bandwidth να αναλώνεται από την "dark side of the moon" του φοιτητόκοσμου...

Για το video learning φίλε μου, δεν έχεις (έχουμε, έχουν, θα έχουν, θα είχαμε κ.λπ.) ΚΑΜΙΑ-ΕΛΠΙΔΑ. Πάπαλα. Ο ΟΤΕς σκεφτόταν να παράσχει υπηρεσίες video streaming πρωτού καν ξεκινήσει την παροχή ADSL στη χώρα μας. Έχω και VIDEO ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗΣ ΜΕ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟ που το δηλώνει. Προφανώς... είδαν τα χάλια και την αστάθεια της υπηρεσίας και "ξέχασαν" τα ΠΑΚΕΤΑ που θα έδιναν στην αρχή.
Να εξηγηθώ. Οι τιμές του ADSL θα ήταν μεν υψηλές μα, για να δικαιολογούνται, θα συνοδεύονταν από πακέτα με δυνατότητες εταιρικού video conferencing, λήψη δορυφορικών και μη καναλιών μέσω δικτύου κ.λπ. Για όποιον δεν πιστεύει, το video της συνέντευξης ΔΕΝ είναι "δικό μου προνόμιο"... Το είχε βάλει πέρυσι το περιοδικό Computer Για Όλους (πως σας ξέφυγε; )...
Από αυτούς, λοιπόν, περιμένεις σήμερα την τεχνολογία (aka: την ταχύτητα / σταθερότητα) που θα απαιτεί το video streaming; Ε, είναι βρε συ να μη γελάω; Όχι μαζί σου, μα με την αισιόδοξη οπτική γωνία σου, όταν έχω δει πολλούς "τεχνογνώστες" εκ των έσω (η κατάσταση ΕΙΝΑΙ τραγική - περισσότερο από ό,τι φαίνεται)... Όσο για την "αρχική χαμηλή ποιότητα"... Κάααανε όνειρα... :-( Σε RAW θα σου κάνουν την "κωδικοποίηση" τα... βλήτα... Δεν έχω δει ΠΟΤΕ στη ζωή μου ένα καλοκωδικοποιημένο, ελληνικής παραγωγής video από "επαγγελματική πηγή". Από χομπίστες, άλλο τίποτα... Από "επαγγελματίες" όμως... - θυμηθείτε ακόμη και την τραγική animated GIF της παλαιότερης Forthnet! ΠΟΙΑΣ; Της Forthnet! Εταιρείας τηλεπικοινωνιών και, κυρίως, παροχής πρόσβασης, που επί χρόνια δεν είχε συνειδητοποιήσει πως η αρχική της σελίδα ήθελε 1-2 λεπτά να φορτώσει σε μια dial-up!!!

Πάντως, και για να καταλάβεις και μία άλλη πλευρά του "video learning", θέλεις ένα άτομο να κάνει τη σύλληψη εικόνας και ένα του ήχου, ένα άτομο να κάνει επεξεργασία / καθαρισμό σήματος και, αν όχι τον ίδιο, έναν τρίτο για την κωδικοποίηση / συμπίεση. Μετά, θα πρέπει να μεταβιβάσεις το video σε έναν server, να στήσεις μία ιστοσελίδα που να δίνει πρόσβαση σε αυτό ή να το προσθέσεις σε μία database από όπου οι 2 που θα θέλουν (θα ξέρουν που, πως, και δεν θα βαριούνται) να το δουν θα μπορούν να το ανακαλύψουν. Η υπόθεση καταλήγει "πολύ κακό για το τίποτα".

Τέλος, το οτι δεν έχετε υπολογιστή είναι ό,τι χειρότερο. Παίδες, αν κανείς θέλει μηχάνημα ή κανένα εξάρτημα, δεν δοκιμάζει να βάλει καμία αγγελία εδώ, όσο αστείο και αν φαίνεται; Εγώ ήδη έχω ΧΑΡΙΣΕΙ μερικά παλιά μα καλά εξαρτήματα σε γνωστούς - δίσκοι 15 και 30 GB δεν είναι και άσχημοι, ούτε Radeon 8500 VIVO για Home Theater / desktop PC, και σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα από πολύ εξοπλισμό των εργαστηρίων σας. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το ξανακάνω...  :Wink: 

Άντε, γιατί αν περιμένουμε πότε θα ληφθούν ΣΟΒΑΡΑ μέτρα βοήθειας κάποιων ομάδων... Shit high and watch generally, για να μεταφράσω τη γνωστή μας φρασούλα...

Φιλικά
Ducklord: the thirial athathin

EDIT:
Durdyn: Όταν γίνεται μία διάκριση προς μία γενική ομάδα ατόμων, η οποία έχει αντίκτυπο στην προσωπική σου ζωή μα, ταυτόχρονα, βλέπεις πως αρκετοί από αυτούς ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται αυτό που εσύ θα στερηθείς για να το λάβουν, από ποιούς ενοχλείσαι; Από τον ΟΤΕ φυσικά. Σε αυτόν τα χώνουμε. Δεν δηλώνουμε "δεν πρέπει να πάρουν τσάμπα οι φοιτητές" μα "δεν πρέπει να ΔΩΣΕΙ τσάμπα ο ΟΤΕς" (στους φοιτητές / στους μοναχούς / στις καρέτα-καρέτα) "αν δεν φτιάξει την υποδομή του"...

----------


## nik0span

@Ducklord. Αν δε το έχεις καταλάβει σε όλο τον κόσμο οι φορολογούμενοι πληρώνουν πράγματα και γι αυτούς που δε φορολογούνται: δρόμοι, νοσοκομεία, σχολεία, κρατικές υποτροφίες συγγράματα και πααααααάρα πολλά άλλα. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να πει για το μαθητή ότι είναι τζαμπατζής και του πληρώνεις τα βιβλία. Τώρα αν θεωρείς υπερβολή το 512, μάλλον είναι παράξενο το οτι το θεωρείς για το φοιτητή αλλά για σένα θα ήθελες 20 mbit. Ας βγάλουμε απ' έξω τις ταινίες και τα mp3  που είναι παράνομα για όλους. Εγώ μπορώ να σου πω πως χρειάζεται για να κατεβασει o φοιτητής λογισμικό: διανομές linux, compilers κτλ (μιλάω σε σχέση με τη σχολή μου). Εσύ θέλω να  μου πεις που το χρησιμοποιεί το bandwidth η πλειοψηφία των μη φοιτητών , ελπίζω να μη μου πεις ότι η πλειοψηφία όλων αυτών που θίχτηκαν το θέλουν για παρανομιούλες ε γιατί το θέμα πλέον καταντάει για γέλια.

----------


## Gordon`s

Διανομές Linux, compilers κλπ μπορείς να τα ζητήσεις από τη σχολή σου!
To νοσοκομείο, δρόμοι, λεωφορεία είναι το ίδιο με το DSL? 
Και υπόλοιποι που χρησιμοποιούν το bandwidth νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά δηλαδή το πληρώνουν..

----------


## Ducklord

nik0span:
Βαρέθηκα να γράφω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Για ακόμη μια φορά...
Αυτός που πληρώνει, αγοράζει μία υπηρεσία για να την κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Ακόμη και αν αυτό είναι παράνομο.
Αυτός που δεν πληρώνει, δεν έχει δικαίωμα να "απαιτεί" μία υπηρεσία που για τους γύρω του αποτελεί είδος πολυτελείας. Δεν μιλάμε για δρόμους. Δεν μιλάμε για νοσοκομεία. Δεν μιλάμε καν για σχολεία, κρατικές υποτροφίες κ.λπ... Μιλάμε για συνδέσεις 512, που στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες κοστίζουν 5x...

Θέλετε φθηνές συνδέσεις; Έγινε. Θέλετε να είναι και "χαλαρές" για να τις κάνετε ό,τι θέλετε; Έγινε... Θέλετε να είναι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ από αυτές που έχει ο περισσότερος κόσμος, διότι "είστε φοιτητές"; Χμμμ... Μήπως θέλετε και ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ βιβλία από άλλους, ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ρούχα, ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ αυτοκίνητα διότι... είστε λευκοί;
Άντε, γιατί το "δικαιούμαι διότι είμαι" καταντά βαρετό. Κανείς δεν δικαιούται τίποτα. Με την ανοχή της κοινωνίας δίνονται χορηγίες σε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες, τόσο σαν βοήθεια όσο και σαν επένδυση. ΠΟΤΕ, όμως, σε σημείο που να βλάπτει τους "χορηγούς". 

Πάντως, μία φιλική συμβουλή: αν μπήκες σε σχολή που απαιτεί από πλευράς σου την εγκατάσταση περί των 7 διανομών linux το μήνα, θα ήθελα ειλικρινά να μου εξηγήσεις ΠΩΣ θα περνούσες τα μαθήματά σου αν δεν υπήρχε η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση για φθηνή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Και πως τα περνούσαν τόσα χρόνια οι υπόλοιποι.
Για πες μου;




Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Υ.Γ.: "I DEMAND FREE MONEY!!!"

----------


## nik0span

Poths εγώ τα ζητάω ποιος νομίζεις οτι θα μου τα δώσει; "το χέρι του Θεού"; Πριν λίγες μέρες ήταν που μας ζήτησε καθηγητής να βρούμε το orcad  από παλιότερους συμφοιτητές μας η να κατεβάσουμε τα 180 mb  και στη σχόλη ναι μεν τα κατεβάζεις αλλα δε μπορείς να τα πάρεις σπίτι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν cd-rw , πέρσι χρειάζονταν 120 mb αρχεία για τη java και είχα πάει σε net-cafe. Τώρα αν νομίζεις πως πανεπιστήμια είναι μόνο το Μετσόβιο (που δεν ξέρω και τι προσφέρει) μάλλον κάνεις λάθος.

----------


## nik0span

Poths εγώ τα ζητάω ποιος νομίζεις οτι θα μου τα δώσει; "το χέρι του Θεού"; Πριν λίγες μέρες ήταν που μας ζήτησε καθηγητής να βρούμε το orcad  από παλιότερους συμφοιτητές μας η να κατεβάσουμε τα 180 mb  και στη σχόλη ναι μεν τα κατεβάζεις αλλα δε μπορείς να τα πάρεις σπίτι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν cd-rw , πέρσι χρειάζονταν 120 mb αρχεία για τη java και είχα πάει σε net-cafe. Τώρα αν νομίζεις πως πανεπιστήμια είναι μόνο το Μετσόβιο (που δεν ξέρω και τι προσφέρει) μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. Επίσης στα πανεπιστήμια είναι παρατηρημένο παρατάξεις να βγάζουν cd/dvd που διανέμουν με σκοπό την ψήφο με προγράμματα απαραίτητα για το φοιτητή. Προφανώς το κάνουν γιατί δε στα δίνει η σχολή.

----------


## Ducklord

Άρα, μία adsl θα ήταν βολική. Όχι απαραίτητη, μα βολική. Γιατί θα έπρεπε και να είναι 512;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Gordon`s

Δεν είμαι στο μετσόβιο φίλε μου.. Και με μας έγινε όμως ένα τέτοιο σκηνικό και υποχρεώσαμε τον καθηγητή να μοιράσει cd με αυτό που ζητούσε!
Να θέσω παράδειγμα? 
-Κύριε την εργασία δεν μπορούμε να την κάνουμε σπίτι μας επειδή δεν έχουμε το πρόγραμμα..
-Να την κάνετε στα εργαστήρια.
-Αφού τα εργαστήρια υπολειτουργούν.
-Καλά, περάστε από το γραφείο να σας το δώσω..

Είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ να στο δώσουν, αν όχι είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ να μην το ζητάνε.

----------


## wolfy

Μην δώσετε adsl στους φοιτητές   :Whip:  ..... δεν φτάνει το BW......  :RTFM:

----------


## nikos_gr

Θα το πω για τελευταία φορά γιατί οροσμένοι εδω μέσα τρέφουν αυταπάτες όσον αφορα την πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση στη χώρα μας.

Δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από τα εργαστήρια γιατί απλούστατα ,τουλάχιστον στη δικήμου σχολή ο κάθε υπολογιστής έχει ελεύθερο χώρο 0,5 Mb.  :Evil:  

Δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από το τους καθηγητές ,πόσο μάλλον να το απαιτήσεις, γιατί το πιό πιθανό είναι να σε διαολοστείλουν.  :Evil:  

Μία διόρθωση στον ipo.Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει και τόσα πολλά netmod στις αποθήκες του.Μάλιστα πέρισυ κατά τον Φεβρουάριο είχαν εξαντληθεία από παντού και για κανά μήνα δεν μπορέσανε να περάσουνε ούτε μία isdn λόγω έλλειψης.Ο κύριος λόγος είναι οτί κλαίνε ακόμα τα λεφτάκια τους από τις διαφημήσεις της super-υπηρεσίας του isdn και του πρόσφατου ανέκδοτου του super-duper-multi-ISDN.

Τέλος έχω να πω σε όλους αυτούς που φωνάζουν ,και στις 2 πλευρές, υπομονή μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο,να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με το b/w και με τις τιμές των μη-φοιτητών.

Α και κάτι άλλο:Κάποιος ανέφερε κάτι για το πρόγραμμα δικτυοθείται και για έκπτωση 40% αν δεν κάνω λάθος αλλά δεν άκουσα καμία φωνή διαμαρτυρίας προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση...

Επίσης κάποιος είπε,και ορθώς κατ' εμέ, 15 για τους φοιτητές,20 για τους μη.Κανένα πρόβλημα.Άρα θέλετε μείωση για όλους που είναι και το λογικό.Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα πιταριστούν τα dslam;Και αν ναι από ποιούς;Από τους φοιτητές ή τους υπόλοιπους;  :Embarassed:  

Τελικά για να καταλήξουμε σε κάτι.
Θέλουμε μείωση για όλους;Αυτό σημαίνει μαζική εισροή νέων χρηστών άρα και πιτάρισμα.
Θέλουμε φθηνό dsl για τους φοιτητές;Και πάλι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά με μία δόση extra πικρίας.
Μωρέ μήπως τελικά δεν θέλουμε μειώσεις;Μήπως το έχουμε αποδεχτεί οτί έτσι είναι τα πράγματα και μας βολεύει κιόλας;Σκάμε το 50άρι μας το μήνα και όλα οκ;Και μήπως μερικοί είδαν τα 40άρια και έχασαν το φώς τους από την υπερταχεία σύνδεση και είπαν να αράξουν εδώ;Άλλωστε στο εξωτερικό είναι μ@λ@κες ως γνωστόν που έχουν τα Mbps για πλάκα.

Γιατί αν αλλάξει κάτι θα γ@μηθεί ο διας και θα πιάνουμε όλοι μαζί τα @@ μας από ταχύτητες.Οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα μάλλον για ... αναποφάσιστοι μου κάνουν...

Αντί να ζητήσουμε αναβαθμήσεις από τον ΟΤΕ και τους πάροχους για να μπορέσουν να ανταπεξέλθουν στις μειώσεις και την ευρεία διάδοση που αυτό συνεπάγεται (ανεξάρτητα αν μπουν οι φοιτητές στο παιχνίδι ή όχι) ,καθόμαστε και τρωγόμαστε για μ@λ@κίες.
Εντάξει λοιπόν να ψοφίσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα...  :Evil:   :Evil:  
Αλλά μην περιμένετε εσείς αναβαθμήσεις και επενδήσεις από ΟΤΕ και ΣΙΑ γιατί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν σκάει λεφτά χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## PopManiac

ΑΑΑΑΑΑ γειά σου Νίκο!!! Αυτό λέω μέρες τώρα!

Επομένως, τι φοιτητικό dsl και τέτοιου είδους μικροπολιτικές ψηφοθηρικές νοοτροπίες; Θέλει η ΧΨΩ κυβέρνηση (κάποιος εδώ άγια έκανε που παράθεσε και σχετικές εξαγγελίες επί Σημίτη) να διαδοθεί η νέα τεχνολογία και να μπει ο λαός μαζικά στο Ιντερνέτι; Γιατί να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό με νεολογισμούς του στυλ "να μπουν οι φοιτητές γιατί εκείνοι είναι το μέλλον μας και με αυτούς θα γίνει η νέα επανάσταση στην τεχνολογία";

Τη στιγμή που σε άλλες χώρες (ΗΒ, ΗΠΑ, Σκανδιναβικές χώρες) είδαμε το παραμύθι πώς ξετυλίχθηκε: Άνοιξε η αγορά, δεν υπήρξαν ΟΤΕπάγια, και όπου υπήρχε θεσμικός παροχέας αντίστοιχος του ΟΤΕ υποχρεώθηκε να παράσχει υπηρεσίες της προκοπής (bandwidth, τιμές και σίγουρα όχι πάγια). Επομένως, τι φοιτητικές επιδοτήσεις κτλ; Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, αρκετοί συνάδελφοι εδώ υποστηρίζουν ότι με το άνοιγμα στους φοιτητές θα γίνουν τα πράγματα τόσο σκ@τ@ που θα πέσουμε όλοι να τους φάμε!!!!! Έτσι ελπίζουμε πως θα πάει μπροστά και θα λειτουργήσει η οικονομία της αγοράς στο DSL; Με την προσδοκία πως θα βγούμε όλοι στους δρόμους; Γιατί ανάγουμε στην Ελλάδα τα αυτονότητα σε νυν υπέρ πάντων αγών, ενώ θα έπρεπε να τα έχουμε δικαιωματικά; Πληρώνουμε ή όχι; 

Δεν μπορεί οι κυβερνώντες χθες και σήμερα να μην γνωρίζουν τα παραπάνω. Μέσα λοιπόν σε αυτήν τη σκ@τοκατάσταση, τι κάνουν; Το πιο απλό, εξαγγέλουν φοιτητικό dsl το οποίο, χωρίς αναβαθμίσεις, θα ισορροπήσει όλους στο βυθό! Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο εύκολες οι εξαγγελίες with other people's money (των υπόλοιπων χρηστών που χρυσοπληρώνουν) παρά οι σοβαρές μακροπρόθεσμες πολιτικές, κάτι το οποίο είναι ξένη γλώσσα στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## Gordon`s

> Θα το πω για τελευταία φορά γιατί οροσμένοι εδω μέσα τρέφουν αυταπάτες όσον αφορα την πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από το τους καθηγητές ,πόσο μάλλον να το απαιτήσεις, γιατί το πιό πιθανό είναι να σε διαολοστείλουν.


Εσύ είσαι φοιτητής παλικάρι μου? Λες ότι ανήκεις στην φοιτητική κοινότητα και ζητάς πράγματα γράφωντας αυτά πιο πάνω? Απαιτείς να σου φέρονται σαν κοινονικό ον, απαιτείς να παρασχεθούν από παντού βοήθεις και γράφεις τέτοια πράγματα?

Ζητάω εγώ συγνώμη για εσένα!

Κατονόμασε μου έναν καθηγητή που σε διαολόστειλε τώρα αμέσως. Εγώ να κάνω επώνυμη καταγγελία. Είσαι υποτίθεται ενεργός φοιτητής και ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ κάτι από κάποιον καθηγητή με τον φόβο μη σου αρνηθεί? Τότε αγόρι μου ή φοιτητής δεν είσαι, ή ενεργός δεν είσαι ή δεν ξέρεις γιατί μιλάς. 

Περιμένω το όνομα καθηγητή που σε διαολόστειλε. Γιατί αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο σε κάποιους...?
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ακόμα και παίζουμε με τις πιθανότητες, μην εκφέρεις άποψη. Μα θα μου πεις όλοι εδω μέσα με πιθανότητες δεν μιλάμε? ΝΑΙ αλλά με προηγούμενο.

Αν θες να διεκδικήσεις κάτι, διεκδίκησε καλύτερα εργαστήρια όχι DSL στο σπίτι, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που ούτε καν υπολογιστές έχουν, ούτε γραμμή τηλεφώνου, ούτε 5€ να περάσουν τον μήνα. Τα εργαστήρια όμως θα είναι ανοιχτά για αυτούς.

Στα υπόλοιπα δεν πολυδιαφωνούμε.

----------


## Ducklord

Εμένα άλλο μου φαίνεται περίεργο... Καταλαβαίνω τι λες Νίκο, μα πρόσεξε λίγο τι λες τώρα σε σχέση με το τι έχει ειπωθεί, έως τώρα, από την πλευρά των φοιτητών:

Ο καθηγητής θα σε διαολοστείλει αν του ζητήσεις αυτό που Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ σου ανέθεσε να χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Ο χρήστης, που δεν έχει σχέση με εσένα, τη σχολή ή τον καθηγητή σου, ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να σε διαολοστείλει όταν "δανειστείς" το bandwidth που αυτός θα πληρώνει 5x σε σχέση με εσένα για να κατεβάσεις αυτά που ο ηλίθιος καθηγητής σου σου ανέθεσε να χρησιμοποιήσεις μα δεν θέλει να σου δώσει (ή θεωρείς πως δεν θα σου δώσει); 

Έχεις μεν δίκιο ως ένα σημείο, μα βλέπεις πόσο γελοίο φαίνεται και από την άλλη πλευρά;   :Mr. Green: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## nik0span

Λοιπόν, εγώ λέω 512 και 1 mbit να είναι γιατί πλέον δε θα πρέπει να αρκούμαστε στη μετριότητα. Βέβαια δε θα ήταν κατακριταίο το 382 ή και το 256 θα ήταν 1 θετικό βήμα ε τώρα γίνονται 2 μαζί. Τώρα για το αν δε θα φτάνει το bandwidth για όλους ε αυτός είναι λόγος διαμαρτυρίας και αξίζει να γίνει. Σε ότι αφορά τους καθηγητές, εγώ έχω παραδείγματα όπου καθηγητές υποκύπτουν στις ανάγκες των φοιτητών τους (κυρίως όταν οι αντιδράσεις είναι μαζικές και έντονες και υπάρχουν συλλογικές αποφάσεις), υπάρχουν και παραδείγματα παιδιών που κολλάνε σε έναν καθηγητή και ταλαιπωρούνται για καιρό και μην πει κανένας πως δεν έχει ακούσει φοιτητές να αγοράζουν τα συγγράματά τους. 
Επίσης από ότι έχει ακουστεί απαίτηση των isps ήταν να μη δωθεί απο το ΕΔΕΤ η σύνδεση στους φοιτητές, αλλά να τη δώσουν οι ίδιοι σε προνομιακή τιμή.

----------


## nikos_gr

Φίλε μου δεν σε κόβω και πολύ γνώστη της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας.Υπαρχουν αρκετοί που διαολοστέλνουν τους οποίους φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να κατονομάσω γιατί εδώ δεν στήνουμε λαϊκά δικάστήρια.

Όταν την πρώτη ώρα που πατάς το πόδι σου στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο και έρχεται ο καθηγητής και σου λέει "Εγώ είμαι εδώ 25 χρόνια και δεν μπορεί να με κουνήσει κανένας.Ότι και να κάνετε το πολύ πολύ να καταφέρετε να με βγάλετε πιό νωρίς στη σύνταξη" εσύ πώς το κόβεις;;;

Όταν καθηγήτριες σε πετάνε από το μάθημα και όταν τους ρωτάς το λόγο σου λένε "παιδάκι μου θέλεις να περάσεις ποτέ το μάθημά μου" εσύ πώς το βλέπεις;;;;;

Όταν καθηγητής  (πρόσφατα αποθανώντας κίολας Θεος σχωρέστον) πάει και λέει να φοιτήτριες εν' ώρα μαθήματος σε ελοχλεί η πίπα μου εσύ πώς το κόβεις,να φοβάται καμιά καταγκελία;;;

Όταν  ο ίδιος καθηγητής πάει και κλείνει συμφωνία με ιδιωτικό ΙΕΚ να παρέχει πιστοποίηση από το τμήμα πληροφορικής του ΑΠΘ βλέπεις να φοβάται κανέναν;;;

Όταν ο ίδιος καθηγητής πετάει έξω από το αμφιθέατρο φοιτητή που χρωσάτει ένα και μόνο μάθημα για πτυχίο,το δικό του δλδ, χωρίς κανένα απολύτως λόγο (ή μάλλον επειδή είχαν μαλώσει στην προηγούμενη εξεταστική)  πώς το κόβεις, να φοβάται κανέναν;;;;

Τέλος πες μου σε παρακαλώ ΠΟΥ θα κάνεις τις καταγκελίς;;Ποιά ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ αρχή έχει τον έλεγχο των πανεπιστημιακών;Μήπως στο Μακή εννοείς θα κάνεις καταγκελία;Γιατί πουθενά αλλού δεν μπορείς.

Όσο για τις διεκδικήσεις για καλύτερα εργαστήρια σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά δεν περίμενα από εσένα να με προτρέψεις να το κάνω.Σε αυτή τη σχολή φοίτητσε και η αδερφή μου και τα εργαστήρια είναι από τότε εν αναμονή αναβάθμισης.Έχουν γίνει καταλήψεις,διαμαρτυρίες,Γ.Σ.,συνεδριάσεις του Δ.Σ. γενικά ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς αλλά guess what ακόμα σε PII δουλεύουμε.Οπότε μάθε πρώτα πριν μιλήσεις για ανοιχτά εργαστήρια και γιακολοκύθια τούμπανα.

Όσο για την ειρωνία σου ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω.Εκφράσεις όπως αγόρι μου και παλικάρι μου σε παρακαλώ στους κολλητούς σου οκ;Το οτί υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που δεν έχουν να περάσουν το μήνα το γνωρίζω και εγώ ξέρεις αλλά αλήθεια πώς κολλάει στην συζήτησή μας;Και αν εσύ μιλάς με πιθανότητες εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο τουλάχιστον όχι.

Αν σε έκανα να αιθανθείς έστω και λίγο πιό ανίσχυρο από πρίν απέναντι στους καθηγητές σου δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου.Απλά ήταν ένα μικρό reality check.Αλήθεια που είσαι φοιτητής εσύ να έρθω και εγώ γιατί απ' ότι βλέπω ζάχαρη περνάτε εσείς...

----------


## pelasgian

Εμένα η όλη ιστορία μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με το Ναστραντίν Χότζα που του φαινόταν μικρό το σπίτι του.

«Βάλε μέσα και τη κατσίκα»
«Βάλε μέσα και το άλογο»
«Φέρε και τη γελάδα»

«Πώπω! δε χωράμε να κουνηθούμε!»
«Ε, βγάλτα έξω τώρα»

«Ρε συ, είχαμε άνετο σπίτι και δεν το ξέραμε!»

Το ίδιο σκηνικό θα παιχτεί. Θα μπει μέσα «όλος ο λαός», θα μας τα πάρουν στεγνά (να δεις που με τους φόρους μας θα πληρώσουμε τη διαφορά των τιμών για τους φοιτητές) και θα έχουμε και σκατά υπηρεσίες. 

Μου θυμίζει «μπαμπά, κόπηκα σε 8 μαθήματα» 
«ΤΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ;;;;;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!»
«όχι μωρέ, πλάκα κάνω, μόνο ένα ήταν».

----------


## pelasgian

> Φίλε μου δεν σε κόβω και πολύ γνώστη της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας.Υπαρχουν αρκετοί που διαολοστέλνουν τους οποίους φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να κατονομάσω γιατί εδώ δεν στήνουμε λαϊκά δικάστήρια.


Κάποτε είχα βριστεί άσχημα με ένα καθηγητή φυσικής (ο οποίος ήταν μεγάλος μαλάκας και στο τέλος τον διώξαν και από το ΕΜΠ, αλλά και από το ΤΕΙ που πήγε μετά). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι  μάθημα πρώτου εξαμήνου το πέρασα στο τελευταίο έτος, και ενώ είχα καταθέσει διπλωματική και ενώ δε χρώσταγα τίποτα άλλο. 

Στην Αγγλία, οι λέκτορες (οι καθηγητές είναι οι σούπερ-σταρς, δεν διδάσκουν προπτυχιακούς) μας ρωτούσαν αν τους άρεσε το μάθημά τους, αν λένε ωραία αστεία, μήπως πρέπει να αναπροσαρμόσουν τις παρουσιάσεις τους, μήπως το κουστούμι τους είναι άσχημο κλπ. 

Επιπλέον, όταν λένε ότι ο χώρος είναι αυστηρά μη καπνιστών, δεν κάπνιζε κανένας. Όταν κάπνιζα συχνά πυκνά έβρισκα έξω στη βροχή και το κρύο τον διευθυντή του τμήματος. 

Εκεί βλέπεις, ο νόμος είναι νόμος, ο κανονισμός κανονισμός και μπαίνεις στο πανεπιστήμιο για να μάθεις, μαθαίνεις ακόμα και αν είσαι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος και μετά βρίσκεις να εργαστείς πάνω στο αντικείμενο που έμαθες.

Εκεί όμως, τα πανεπιστήμια περνάνε κρίσεις, οι καθηγητές γράφουν δημοσιεύσεις, μαζί με τους φοιτητές τους γράφους papers και δεν γίνεται το κατάπτυστο, τραγέλαφο που λέγεται «ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο». Εδώ κοιτάνε «πώς θα τα φάνε» από καμιά επιχορήγηση, «πώς θα πουλήσουν τρέλα σε καμιά εταιρεία που δε ξέρει» και γενικώς δημιουργούν γενιές προβάτων, ανθρώπων με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και καταπιεσμένους. 

Τώρα, άμα φτάσαμε να στη λέει χοντρά καθηγήτρια μπροστά σε αμφιθέατρο με τόσους μάρτυρες και να μη κουνιέται κανένας (που θα έπρεπε να γίνει επανάσταση και να την έχουν καταβρίσει και οξωπετάξει), τότε δε ξέρω τι είδους καλύτερο μέλλον περιμένουν από τους σημερινούς φοιτητές. 

ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΕΙΤΕ! όχι στα κόμματα, στα στέκια σας, με τις παρέες σας, με τους φίλους σας και απαιτήστε καλύτερη παιδεία. Όταν δεν σας τη προσφέρουν να διαμαρτύρεστε επώνυμα στο υπουργείο. Στην αρχή οι λίγοι θα φάνε σφαλιάρες, οι οποίες όμως θα εξοργίσουν τους περισσότερους και τότε κάποιοι θα πάνε σπίτι τους. 

Αν εσείς φοβάστε μήπως και δε σας δώσουν το πτυχίο, αυτοί που θα βρεθούν άνεργοι αν τους σουτάρουν τι να πούνε; Εμπρός γερά με τσαμπουκά! Αν δεν είσαι μαχητικός στα νιάτα σου τι περιμένεις, να πεθάνεις για να πάρεις το αίμα σου;

edit: όμως, να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι και οι φοιτητές στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι σαν τους φοιτητές στην Αγγλία. Ο Εγγλέζος συμφοιτητής σου θα σε ΚΑΡΦΩΣΕΙ να αντιγράφεις, θα σε ΧΕΣΕΙ αν κάνεις φασαρία στο μάθημα και μπορεί και να σε ΔΕΙΡΕΙ (μαζί με τη παρέα του από την ομάδα ράγκμπυ) αν το παραχέσεις με το να του ξεφτυλίζεις το μάθημα που παρακολουθεί. Θυμηθείτε, το έχει πληρώσει και θέλει να το παρακολουθήσει όπως και τη ταινεία που πληρώνεις: χωρίς διακοπές και παράσιτα.

Και τέλως πάντων, να δω πότε θα γράψω μία φορά τη λέξη πτυχίο με ιώτα τη πρώτη φορά. Μήπως να εισηγηθούμε να γίνει η σωστή ορθογραφία «πτυχείο»;

----------


## WAntilles

Πολύ σωστά τα είπε για τους πανεπιστημιακούς καθηγητάδες ο Νίκος-GR.

----------


## mrwireless

> Ο δήμαρχος Αμαρουσίου είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να ξηλώσει όλους τους δρόμους και τα πεζοδρόμια, το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι (αν θυμάμαι καλά), και να τα αντικαταστήσει με... χαλίκι. Ή κάτι απροσδιόριστο, σαν χαλίκι. Το θέμα είναι, άσχετα με το οτι εξαρχής η σκέψη ήταν παντελλώς βλαμμένη (έχει σπάσει πόδια κόσμος με τους νέους... χαλικωμένους δρόμους), δεν είχε ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΕΙ για το πως θα γίνουν τα έργα. Όλο το Μαρούσι βρέθηκε με δρόμους αποκλεισμένους. Σε πολλά μαγαζιά, για να πλησιάσεις, έπρεπε να κάνεις άλμα ανάμεσα σε τρύπες και χαντάκια, να πηδήξεις μπάζα κ.λπ... Αποτέλεσμα; Μαγαζιά έκλεισαν, άνθρωποι χρεοκόπησαν, και σε αυτόν (από ό,τι ακούω) έριξαν ένα γερό χέρι ξύλο... "Για μια ομορφότερη πόλη"..!


Μονο στην Ελλαντα οι δημαρχοι περιφρονουν τους δημοτες τους και κοιτανε πως θα εξυπηρετησουν τους διαφορους τριτοκοσμικους που πουλανε την πραματεια τους στα περιφερομενα παζαρια (γιατι μονο "λαϊκες" δεν ειναι) - με το αζημιωτο φυσικα - πως θα κυνηγησουν τους εμπορους και καταστηματαρχες φορτωνωντας τους με δυσβασταχτα τελη, αδιαφορωντας αν τους οδηγουν στο κλεισιμο και αυξανουν την ανεργια, πως θα διωξουν μεγαλες επιχειρησεις οπως π.χ. εμπορικα κεντρα η οτιδηποτε θεωρουν οτι θα "τσιμεντοποιησει" χωρους που προτιμουν να μετρατρεψουν σε δημοτικα παρκα (που χρησιμευουν κυριως ως χωροι διακινησης ναρκωτικων, κατασκηνωσεις λαθρομεταναστων και πεδια ανταλλαγης πυροβολισμων - βλεπε Περιστερι προσφατα), πως θα εξαφανισουν τους δρομους (που δεν τους ελεγχουν) για να τους μετατρεψουν σε πεζοδρομια (που τα ελεγχουν, χαρη στο νομο Λαλιωτη)  αδιαφορωντας για τα μποτιλιαρισματα κ.λ.π.


Oσο για το "φτηνο"  DSL, δεν προκειται να βοηθησει σε τιποτα τους φοιτητες - αλλα αν ειναι να γινει, το σωστο θα ηταν να δοθει σαν υπηρεσια προσβασης απο τα ιδια τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, που θα πρεπει να επενδυσουν στα απαιτουμενα DSLAM και αλλο εξοπλισμο, ισως με κεντρικο συντονισμο απο το ΕΔΕΤ, χωρις να επιβαρυνονται οι εμπορικοι πελατες του ΟΤΕ

----------


## nik0span

pelasgian μάλλον ονειροβατείς, υπάρχει πρόσφατο παράδειγμα καθηγητή τει ο οποίος είχε κόψει ενα σωρό κόσμο και βρέθηκαν 250 αδιόρθωτα γραπτά του πεταμένα στα σκουπίδια. Έπειτα απο τις καταλήψεις για να διωχθεί , ο καθηγητής προφασιζόμενος πως ο τρόπος διόρθωσης του είναι επιστημονικός και δεν σημαδεύει το γραπτό (προφανώς και με την στήριξη κάποιων συναδέλφων του) παραμένει στη θέση του παίρνοντας μάλιστα ένα ακόμα μάθημα. Τώρα το να πιάσεις τις παρέες κτλ μου φαίνονται μάλλον άλλα λόγια ν αγαπιόμαστε, το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι πολιτικό και δε λύνεται με την παρείστικη λογική, εφόσον μάλιστα αποτυγχάνουν ακόμα και οι συνδικαλιστικές προσπάθειες (τις οποίες έχουν και ένα λόγο να τις σεβαστούν οι καθηγητές).

----------


## mrwireless

Αφου τους φοιτητες τους ενοχλουν τοσο πολυ  οι "σκαρτοι" καθηγητες, η ανοργανωσια και ολα τα αλλα χαλια, γιατι τοτε αντιδρουν στο νομοσχεδιο για την αξιολογηση των ΑΕΙ?

Ξερουν οτι με το "αυτοδιοικουμενο" των ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ, μονο η εξωτερικη παρεμβαση μεσω της αξιολογησης μπορει να επηρεασει τα πραγματα...

Αν δεν κανω λαθος, εχουμε καταληψεις εδω και πολλες μερες για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα...

----------


## nikos_gr

Πες τα χρυσόστομε γιατί ντε;;;;
Απλά και μόνο για την αντίδραση μου φαίνεται...  :Sad:

----------


## Ducklord

...και επειδή η κατάσταση είναι, με το συμπάθειο, σκατά στις σχολές, καλούνται να σώσουν τη Ντόλυ από τη φωτιά οι υπόλοιποι πολίτες, αναπληρώνοντας με τμήμα του bandwidth που πληρώνουν τα κενά που δημιουργούν στους φοιτητές αλήτες που εξαρχής δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν διοριστεί στη θέση του καθηγητή... σωστά;

Προσέξτε, δεν το λέω κακοπροέραιτα... Είχα ακούσει το "τι παίζει" στις σχολές, μα εσείς το παρουσιάζετε σαν κόλαση. Ε, ρε παιδιά, σοβαρά, όπως λέει και ο Πελάσγιος, γιατί δεν αντιδράτε; "Διότι δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα".

Προσέξτε τώρα. Λέτε πως είναι καλό μέτρο η παροχή φτηνής πρόσβασης διότι έτσι, μακροπρόθεσμα, θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση για όλους. Ίσως, βέβαια, χρειαστεί στο ενδιάμεσο να αντιδράσουμε...

Το λέω, όμως, εδώ και καιρό: ΕΧΟΥΜΕ αντιδράσει. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ φορές. ΜΟΝΟ-ΤΗΝ-ΜΙΑ έγινε κάτι. Τις υπόλοιπες, η προσπάθειά μας "δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα"...

 :Wink: 

Ξέρω πως δεν κόλλαγε και πολύ στο σημείο που έφτασε η συζήτηση, μα μου αρέσει να εξακολουθώ να σας δείχνω το "I DEMAND FREE MONEY" που έλεγα νωρίτερα...   :Very Happy:  

Σας λέγαμε πως και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι και το νέο μέτρο θα χειροτερέψει επ' αορίστω τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις στη χώρα μας και, κυρίως, πως και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε ΔΕΝ θα αλλάξει κάτι διότι "έτσι είναι ο ΟΤΕ, δεν αλλάζει, κ.τλ. κ.τλ." και λέγατε "όχι, έχετε άδικο, θα αλλάξει"...

Τώρα, που σας λέμε να διεκδικήσετε αυτά που χρειάζεστε, σας ανήκουν και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να διεκδικήσετε, λέτε "αυτό δεν γίνεται, έτσι είναι η κατάσταση, δεν αλλάζει, yadda - yadda - yadda"

Χμμμ.....  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## nikos_gr

Παπιάρχοντα οι καθηγητές δεν ελέγχονται από ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ο ΟΤΕ από τους καταλαλωτές του που αν δεν μεινουν ικανοποιημένοι από τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται παίρνουν το καπελάκι τους και φεύγουν.Κάτι τέτοιο είναι απολύτως εφικτό για τους ISPs για τον ΟΤΕ όχι ακόμα αλλά έρχεται και αυτό...

Για την 5πλάσια τιμή που λες κάτσε να δεις πόσο θα πληρώνεις και εσυ σε 3 μήνες την 512 και έλα να τα πούμε τότε.Το θέμα αυτό το αναλύσαμε όσο δεν πάει άλλο...

Φιλικά 
Νίκος (ο δεν θα τελειώσω ποτέ τα κατανεμημένα αν συνεχίσω να απαντάω με αυτόν το ρυθμό   :Sad:  )

----------


## Ducklord

Είδες, όμως, που πάλι λες ένα "θα";
Αν δεν είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι από την υπηρεσία που θα έχουμε μετά το "ντού" που θα γίνει, ΘΑ μπορούμε, στο κοντινό (λέεεεμε τώρα) μέλλον, να επιλέξουμε "έναν άλλο ΟΤΕς"...

:-(

Κάτι σαν την Τρελάς, και το δίκτυο που μας ετοίμασε εδώ και 2 χρόνια δηλαδή;

Και, ωρε χαμένε, έχεις διάβασμα και κάθεσαι εδώ; ΟΞΩ! Άντε γιατί θα σε... τιμωρήσω!
Άντε, άσε μας εμάς να τα λέμε (τα ίδια και τα ίδια θα λέμε, μην ανησυχείς) και έλα όταν έχεις πήξει για λίγη... "χαλάρωση". Το ADSLGR, παράλληλα με την μελέτη, βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία. Κόφτο... Είναι εθιστικό...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mrsaccess

Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα! Όπως υπάρχουν κακοί καθηγητές υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλοί εξαίρετοι καθηγητές.

Προσωπικά έχω επικοινωνήσει με αρκετούς καθηγητές και βοηθούς εργαστηρίων με email για απορίες σχετικά με το μάθημα και μου απάντησαν πολύ γρήγορα. Επίσης οι πόρτες των γραφείων τους είναι πάντα ανοιχτές, τουλάχιστον τις ώρες που ανακοινώνουν στην αρχή του έτους. Και οφείλω να πω ότι αρκετοί πραγματικά το χαίρονται όταν υπάρχουν φοιτητές που ενδιαφέρονται. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και καποιοι για τους οποίους δεν θα ήθελα να μιλήσω.

Επίσης στο πολυτεχνείο κρήτης έχουμε την πλέον αγωνιστική ιστορία! _Χαρακτηριστικά πριν 2-3 τρία χρόνια ένας καθηγητής που είχε κάνει τη μ@μ@κι@ του πήγε μια μέρα να μπει στο γραφείο του και... δεν το έβρισκε! Του είχαμε χτίσει την πόρτα!_


Πάντως όπως είπα η παροχή always on internet είναι ζήτημα μόρφωσης.
Πάρα πολλοί φοιτητές επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με υπολογιστές ή με το ίντερνετ. Ακόμα από αυτούς που έχουν υπολογιστή αρκετοί δεν έχουν email!

Είναι ντροπή!

Στην Αμερική ήδη οι γιατροί προσφέρουν συμβουλές και κάνουν περιστασιακές και "απλές" διαγνώσεις μέσω email! Το feedback δε από ασθενείς και γιατρούς είναι άκρως θετικό.

Εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε δικτυακά αμόρφωτοι;

Τέλος, όπως ξαναείπα θα ήθελα να δωθεί ίντερνετ μέσω ΕΔΕΤ. Νομίζω ότι θα δούμε την γέννηση πολλών νέων και υποσχόμενων τεχνολογιών από τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα! Ακόμα ίσως να δούμε και τα πρώτα Ελληνικά online games! Γιατί όχι;

Αλήθεια, αν οι ISPs θα έχαναν γιατί ζήτησαν να δωθεί ίντερνετ από αυτούς και όχι από τον ΕΔΕΤ;

Επίσης οι νέες γραμμές τι θα κοστίσουν στον ΟΤΕ πέρα από μερικά dslam και bbras;
Καινούργιους υπάλληλους δεν θα προσλάβει. Τεχνογνωσία δεν θα αγοράσει. Σύρμα δεν θα περάσει. Υποδομές διασύνδεσης είναι ήδη έτοιμες. Το προσωπικό του είναι ήδη εκπαιδευμένο. Πλέον το να προσθέτει πόρτες είναι φθηνό και εύκολο αφού έγινε η αρχή.

----------


## nikos_gr

Το οτί υπάρχουν και καλοί καθηγητές δεν το αμφισβιτεί κανείς.Απλά τους "κακούς" δεν μπορούμε να τους ελέξουμε αυτό ειναι το θέμα.
Αχ πότε θα πάρω μιστρί να χτήσω την κεντρική είσοδο...

Παπιάρχοντα μην φωνάζεις μόλις τελείωσα τα μοντέλα αναφοράς OSI και TCP/IP  και είπα να πάρω τη δόση μου από adslgr  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## nik0span

mrwireless ξέρεις ποιές είναι οι επιδιώξεις αυτού του νομοσχεδίου; Είναι να μπει στα πανεπιστήμια, να πάει στο ΕΜΠ θα πει έχετε ωραία εργαστήρια καλές κτιριακές υποδομές, θα παει στη Σάμο θα πει εσείς σκατά και θα εισάγουν την έννοια του ranking δηλαδή από το ένα πανεπιστήμιο θα βγαίνεις επιστήμονας με αξιώσεις και από το άλλο θα βγαίνεις ο κύριος τίποτα. Για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση θα προτείνει το σπάσιμο των πτυχίων σε 3+1,3+2 έτσι για να σε προσλαμβάνουν μετά για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και να απολαμβάνουν τη μεγάλη κονόμα. Ποιοτική αναβάθμιση γίνεται αν δωθούν κονδύλια για υποδομές στα πανεπιστήμια και η αξιολόγηση μπορεί να βοηθήσει αν είναι με σκοπό να βρει τις ελλείψεις και τις καλύψει. Μια οποιαδήποτε αξιολόγηση από τον οποιονδήποτε με συγκεκριμένες κατευθύνσεις είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν πρέπει να γίνει. Καλό είναι να μη μένουμε μόνο στους τίτλους αλλα να το ψάχνουμε και λίγο παραμέσα.
Ducklord επειδή επιμένεις πως οι φοιτητές το ζητιανεύουν έχω να σου απαντήσω πως αν θες πρόσβαση στο internet με μεγάλες ταχύτητες υπάρχουν οι λύσεις του satelite  η μισθωμένης γραμμής. Γιατί αν εσένα σου φαίνεται ζητιανιά το 15 euro για τα 512 εμένα μου φαίνεται το 85 euro ζητιανιά.
Και για να επανέλθω οι ISPs δεν είναι αυτοί που ζήτησαν να μη δώσει πρόσβαση το ΕΔΕΤ στους φοιτητές; Άρα αν από κάποιον έχετε να ζητήσετε το λόγο σε περίπτωση που δεν είστε ικανοποιημένοι είναι οι ISPs.

----------


## crimson

Παπιάρχοντα απευθύνομαι κατ'αρχήν σε σένα κι ελπίζω να μην το πάρεις στραβά.

Ξεκινάμε με το I demand free money. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, κρίνοντας απ' το φαινόμενο Ελλάδα, οι γέροι δούλευαν μια ζωή και παίρνουν μια μικρή σύνταξη. Κάποιοι γέροι χρειάζονται κάποιες δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες ένσημα, και στα 70 παρά ή 70 και κάτι πάνε και δουλεύουν είτε μπορούν είτε όχι, για να συμπληρώσουν τα ένσημα για τη σύνταξη. Αυτοί οι γέροι λοιπόν δεν απαιτούν τζάμπα φράγκα όταν συμπληρώσουν τα ένσημα, αλλά ζητούν την σύνταξή τους. Μία σύνταξη που την προ-πλήρωσαν πολλαπλάσια από αυτά που θα εισπράξουν, με τις εισφορές και τις φορολογήσεις μιας ζωής.

Φαντάζομαι έχεις διαβάσει τόσο τις δικές μου θέσεις για τους φοιτητές όσο και άλλων. Εσένα τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι χρεώσεις adsl είναι σωστές; Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι καλά κάνουν με το overbooking ή με την κακή ποιότητα ή με οτιδήποτε;

Και απορείς με την "κόλαση" που περιέγραψαν κάποιοι για τους καθηγητές. Έχω περάσει κι εγώ, όπως και πολύς κόσμος, από πανεπιστήμιο. Ας πούμε ότι οι μισοί καθηγητές κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους, το τυπικό της μέρος δηλαδή, κι ας πούμε ότι ένα μικρό ποσοστό από αυτούς έχουν μεταδοτικότητα και είναι κυριολεκτικά Πανεπιστήμονες. Σου λένε δύο πράγματα, σκέφτονται δέκα και σου δίνουν να καταλάβεις πολλά. Κι ας πούμε ότι οι υπόλοιποι καθηγητές, κάτι λιγότερο απ' τους μισούς, είναι "κακοί", δεν κρατούν τα προσχήματα ούτε για τα τυπικά. Ξέρεις γιατί δεν αλλάζει; Επειδή ο κάθε φοιτητής κοιτάει το τομάρι του. Αλλά και στις λίγες περιπτώσεις που οι φοιτητές είπαν φτάνει πια και τα έβαλαν με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο καθηγητή, βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωποι με το σύνολο σχεδόν των καθηγητών. Αν δε δουλέψεις μαζί τους, για να τους ζήσεις και να καταλάβεις την ποιότητά τους, μόνο υπόνοιες μπορεί να έχει το μυαλό σου για το τι σημαίνει συνάφι και τι σημαίνει κακώς εννοούμενη υποστήριξη των "δικών μας".

Και για να γυρίσω στο αγαπημένο μου οφτόπικ θέμα δες την αγορά τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Από τότε που μπήκε το ευρώ οι περισσότερες τιμές έχουν το λιγότερο τετραπλασιαστεί.
Και ο κοσμάκης γκρινιάζει αλλά, όπως οι φοιτητές, δεν κάνει την διαμαρτυρία πράξη.
Πράγμα που μου είχε φανεί πολύ απελπιστικό μέχρι που έγιναν οι διαδηλώσεις για το 
ασφαλιστικό. Και από τότε νομίζω ότι ο κοσμάκης κάνει τον... κουτό, αλλά δεν είναι.
Ανέχεται αλλά έχει όρια και η ανοχή, και το κουράγιο και η υπομονή του.
Ωστόσο προς το παρόν καλά κρατεί η μαζοχιστική βερσιόν του ωχ-αδερφέ-μου
και να διαμαρτυρηθώ τίποτα δεν αλλάζει.

Έρχονται οι τουρίστες από Ευρώπη, Ισπανία, Γερμανία, Αγγλία κτλ και σου λένε
ρε συ ο καφές, το σάντουιτς, το ένα, το άλλο είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά από ό,τι στη χώρα μου.
Ο Έλληνας που δεν είναι τουρίστας στην Ελλάδα πώς θα ζήσει;
Ο ξένος παραπονιέται κι έχουν βασικό μισθό στη δυτική Ευρώπη πολλαπλάσιο απ' τα 
500-600 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα. Πόσο ακόμα θα τραβήξει το παραμύθι;

Και για να γυρίσω ον τοπικ, τόσο οι isp, όσο και ο οτέ, αφέθηκαν να εκμεταλλευθούν
την κατάσταση στο έπακρο, με τις χρεώσεις τους. Ειδικά στην adsl, μπορώ να σου πω
ότι για κάποιους isp τα μαγαζιά βγάζουν κέρδος γύρω στα 40% όταν πουλάνε τις συνδέσεις τους. Χώρια το κέρδος-χονδρικής του provider. Επίσης τα λεφτά που είτε
έχουν επενδύσει, είτε όφειλαν να επενδύσουν, τα έχουν κερδίσει εδώ και χρόνια.
Κι επειδή σ' αρέσουν τα μαθηματικά, βάλε κάτω κι υπολόγισε πόσος καιρός πέρασε
απ' το άρθρο στην εφημερίδα Βήμα* που έλεγε ότι το adsl θα πέσει απ'τα 85 στα 50 και
μετά στα 30. Σ' αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα ποιο ήταν το υπέρ-κέρδος isp και οτε;

*Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα, απ' το post του chatasos (με το link στο Βήμα) και κάτω.

----------


## Gordon`s

nikos_gr μάλλον δεν είσαι φοιτητής.
Μίλησε κανείς για μαζικές αποτυχίες? Μίλησε κανείς για εξεταστικές?
Μίλησα για υλικό που ο ίδιος ο καθηγητής απαιτεί σε πανεπιστημιακη κίνηση!

Πάμε λίγο διαφορετικά.
Η γενική συνέλευση είναι το ανώτατο όργανο του πανεπιστημίου. Η απόφαση γενικής συνελεύσεως είναι αμετάκλητη!
Σε κάθε σύγκλητο συμμετέχουν 2 άτομα από κάθε σχολή με συμμετοχή ίση, εκπρόσωποι.
Κάθε τμήμα έχει τους εκπροσώπους του.
Κάθε φοιτητική παράταξη έχει θεσπιστεί για αυτούς τους λόγους που αναφέρεις.

Τέλος ιστορικά θα αναφέρω ότι είμαι φοιτητής στο 6ο έτος σε μια περίεργη σχολή και όπως λέτε και εσείς παραπάνω, οι υπόλοιποι αγαπητοί, γιατί δεν παρατάτε τη σχολή, αυτό κάνω. Στην δικιά μου ο μέσος όρος αποφοίτησης έφτασε τα 8 χρονάκια και η μόνη αντίδραση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να φύγω. Τα πανεπιστήμια πάσχουν από άλλου είδους πράγματα και η κάθε σχολή από διαφορετικά γεγονότα. Αυτό όμως είναι ένα άλλο κομμάτι που δεν αναλύεται στο παρών θέμα.

Μπορεί η κάθε σχολή να έχει τα χίλια δυο στραβά αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποια πράγματα που έτσι είναι και ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Υλικό το οποίο απαιτήται για εργασία σε κάποιον καθηγητή είναι υποχρεωμένος να στο δώσει.

nikos_gr στην αρχή μίλησες για διανομή linux και κάποια προγράμματα και μετά μου το γύρισες σε σημειώσεις, σε αμφιθεατρικές διαλέξεις.. Αποφάσισε για ποιο πράγμα θέλεις να μιλήσουμε και να σου πω εγώ τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης των.. Άλλο όμως η -ούτσα και άλλο η βούρτσα..

Υ.Γ. Φυσικά και δεν είμαστε φίλοι nikos_gr, δεν επρόκειτο ποτέ να έκανα φίλο κάποιον τέτοιου επιπέδου, ignored.

----------


## nik0span

Poths στη γενική συνέλευση τμήματος η εκπροσώπηση των φοιτητών είναι στο 50% επί των καθηγητών, άρα και σύμπνοια να υπάρχει μεταξύ των φοιτητών και πάλι οι καθηγητές έχουν το πάνω χέρι. Και αν μπορείς τεκμηρίωσε το γιατί ένας καθηγητής είναι υποχρεωμένος να στο παρέχει, έτσι να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι μικρότεροι.

----------


## pelasgian

> pelasgian μάλλον ονειροβατείς, υπάρχει πρόσφατο παράδειγμα καθηγητή τει ο οποίος είχε κόψει ενα σωρό κόσμο και βρέθηκαν 250 αδιόρθωτα γραπτά του πεταμένα στα σκουπίδια. Έπειτα απο τις καταλήψεις για να διωχθεί , ο καθηγητής προφασιζόμενος πως ο τρόπος διόρθωσης του είναι επιστημονικός και δεν σημαδεύει το γραπτό (προφανώς και με την στήριξη κάποιων συναδέλφων του) παραμένει στη θέση του παίρνοντας μάλιστα ένα ακόμα μάθημα. Τώρα το να πιάσεις τις παρέες κτλ μου φαίνονται μάλλον άλλα λόγια ν αγαπιόμαστε, το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι πολιτικό και δε λύνεται με την παρείστικη λογική, εφόσον μάλιστα αποτυγχάνουν ακόμα και οι συνδικαλιστικές προσπάθειες (τις οποίες έχουν και ένα λόγο να τις σεβαστούν οι καθηγητές).


Τον δικό μας το καθηγητή (που έβαζε και χέρι στις γκόμενες) τον κλείσαμε μία φορά στο αμφιθέατρο και είχαμε μαζευτεί απέξω 100 άτομα και του λέγαμε ό,τι «γαλλικό» ξέραμε. Έμεινε εκεί 5 ώρες (εποχή προ κινητών) και νόμιζε ότι θα τον λυντσάρουμε. Μετά έφυγε και πήγε σε ΤΕΙ, όπου και από εκεί τον διώξανε. 

Τώρα, αν ο ακαδημαϊκός που οφείλει να είναι υπόδειγμα πολίτη σου βγει σκάρτος, και αν δεν υπάρχει εξωτερική κρίση, το πράγμα σκατεύει. Τότε ή θα πρέπει να γίνεις ΠΟΛΥ μάγκας (γιατί τα μαγκάκια αυτοί τα τρώνε πέντε πέντε για breakfast) ή πολύ γλύφτης, ή πολύ οργανωμένος. Διαφορετικά γίνε «γκόμενα» και παίξτο τουμπεκί ψιλοκομμένο, όπως και τόσοι άλλοι, που παίρνουν το πτυχιάκι τους και μετά να πάνε να τυλίγουν σουβλάκια. 

Εμένα πάντως καθηγητής φίλος που το συζητούσα μαζί του, μου έλεγε «παλιά εμείς στο ΕΜΠ είμασταν ωραίοι, να μας έλεγε κάνας μαλάκας τέτοια πράγματα θα τον είχαμε δέσει φιόγκο, εδώ είναι αδελφές! Ε, τις αδελφές τις πηδάνε».

Σημείωση: στην Αγγλία όταν δίνεις μάθημα, ο καθηγητής δίνει τα θέματα σε επιτροπή που τα ελέγχει. Δίνει και τις απαντήσεις, οπότε και ελέγχουν αν μπορείς να τα γράψεις σε τόση ώρα. Σου δίνει και επιλογή θεμάτων για να διαλέξεις. Και επιλογή βιβλίων για να διαβάσεις το θέμα του, που υπάρχει σε πολλαπλά αντίγραφα στι βιβλιοθήκη. Επίσης, τα προηγούμενα θέματα, ΜΑΖΙ με τις απαντήσεις τους βρίσκονται στη βιβλιοθήκη (μη πέσεις από τα σύννεφα, να ξέρεις περίπου τι ρωτάνε -> κάποια πέφτουν τα ίδια με αλλαγμένα νούμερα!)

Στη συνέχεια, αφού σε διορθώσει, παίρνει τις βαθμολογίες και τις πάει στο συμβούλιο του τμήματος όπου συζητάνε «και ρε μάγκα μου, γιατί έπεσε η μισή τάξη κάτω από τη βάση; τους δίδαξες σκατά ή τους ρώταγες μαλακίες;» Επίσης βαθμολογούν και μαγειρεύουν στη βάση της καρτέλας του κάθε φοιτητή: «ωχ, ο Robertson τη πάτησε στην οπτική; γιατί ρε; το παιδί είναι αστέρι, εγώ που του κάνω μαθηματικά ο τύπος δε μασάει μία! Α! για κάτσε, υπέβαλε impaired performance form γιατί είχε γρίπη εκείνη τη μέρα και έφερε γνωμάτευση από το medical centre του πανεπιστημίου!, έ, πέρνα τον τώρα περισκοπικά!»

Αυτή είναι εκπαίδευση! Αλλά εκεί οι κρίσεις γίνονται, την εργασία σου θα τη διαβάσει ΑΛΛΟΣ καθηγητής από ΑΛΛΟ πανεπιστήμιο (που δεν γνωρίζει ο καθηγητής αλλά τον έχει ορίσει το υπουργείο) και εκεί υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον χέσουν αν ρωτάει κουλά πράγματα. 

Σαν εδώ ακριβώς, που όσοι πάρουν διδακτορικό και γίνουν καθηγητές νομίζουν ότι πιάσαν τον πάπα από τα αρχίδια και ότι τους χρωστάμε κάτι. Άντε να ξεφορτωθούμε μερικά υπεροπτικά καθίκια μπας και ξεβρωμίσει η παιδεία. Τα καθίκια τα βάζουμε κάτω από το κώλο μας, όχι πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας!

----------


## Crosstalk

Ηρεμια......μην γινει και αυτο το τοπικ που.....να!  :Evil:  

Θεωρω σχεδον σιγουρο την εφαρμογη ογκοχρεωσης στο λεγομενο (εαν γινιε) φοιτητικο DSL!
512/128 με 15 ευρω ειναι γερο χτυπημα για τους ISPs, που εαν γινει τελικα δεν θα μου φανει παραξενο μερικοι απο αυτους να παρακαλαν να μην τους ερχονται φοιτητες!

----------


## nikos_gr

Καλά 6 χρόνια φοιτητής και ακόμα δεν έμαθες να ... διαβάζεις;;;
Που μίλησα εγώ για διανομές linux;;;;
Που μίλησα εγώ για μαζικές αποτυχίες;;;;
Που μίλησα εγώ για εξεταστικές;;;;;
Εγώ είπα οκ στα όρια (5 gb υπεραρκετά) είπα και επίσης no p2p.

Δεν ξέρω για τις δικές σας φοιτητηκές παρατάξεις αλλά εμάς μαλώνουν για το ποιός θα έχει περισσότερο κόσμο στη Μύκονο,ποιός θα πάει επιδοτούμενες διακοπές στην Πορτογαλία(εκπρόσωπος της Microfosoft),ποιός θα πάρει περισσότερα $$ από τα πάρτυ κ.ο.κ.Reallity check...  :Embarassed:  

Τώρα το από τη μία να μιλάμε να αντιδράσουμε και από την άλλη να λέμε 
"Στην δικιά μου ο μέσος όρος αποφοίτησης έφτασε τα 8 χρονάκια και η μόνη αντίδραση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να φύγω." δεν μου κάνεις και πολύ λογικό αλλά αυτά είναι προσωπικές επιλογές και δεν με αφορά...

Pelasgian έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό.Είναι μέχρι να φάνε το πρώτο ξύλο.Σε εμένα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα τόσο χοντρό αλλά σε γνωστούς μου έχει γίνει.Έχει τύχει να γράψω σε πρόοδο 4+5 και να περάσω και φίλη μου στην ίδια πρόοδο 5+6 και να μην περάσει...Είνια να τρελένεσαι με ορισμένους.Και το περιστατικό με την πίπα του καθηγητή έτυχε στην αδερφή μου.Εχει χάρη που εγώ τότε δεν ήμουν καν στην πόλη(μαθητής ακόμα) γιατί αλλιώς θα τον είχε πάρει ο διάολος...  :Razz:   :Razz:  

Τέλος για το επίπεδο τι να κάνουμε και εμείς οι δύσμοιροι 3οετείς ακόμα μικρά παιδάκια είμαστε δεν έχουμε το απαιτούμενο επίπεδο να μιλάμε στην αυτου μεγαλειότητα Poth.  :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## sdikr

> Υ.Γ. Φυσικά και δεν είμαστε φίλοι nikos_gr, δεν επρόκειτο ποτέ να έκανα φίλο κάποιον τέτοιου επιπέδου, ignored.





> Τέλος για το επίπεδο τι να κάνουμε και εμείς οι δύσμοιροι 3οετείς ακόμα μικρά παιδάκια είμαστε δεν έχουμε το απαιτούμενο επίπεδο να μιλάμε στην αυτου μεγαλειότητα Poth.



Θα παρακακαλούσα να τα λυσετε μέσω pm

----------


## nikos_gr

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα τι να λύσουμε;;

----------


## nik0span

Το φοιτιτηκό κίνημα περνάει κρίση, αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο γενικότερα απολιτικ κλίμα στην κοινωνία. Πολλοί φοιτητές αδιαφορούν και μένουν απαθείς.
ps. @pelasgian Πες στο φίλο σου στην πρώτη τουαλέτα που θα βρει να μη διστάσει να μπει να κατουρήσει. Καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε και το όνομα του καθηγητή-φίλου σου και σε ποιό τμήμα διδάσκει ή τέλος πάντων πηδάει κόσμο να ξέρουν και οι φοιτητές του ποιός είναι ο καθηγητής τους.

----------


## Gordon`s

Φίλε sdikr δεν έχουμε τίποτα να χωρίσουμε και πιστεύω μετά από αυτό το μήνυμα θα τελιώσει.

Αγαπητέ (προσφώνηση είναι) nikos_gr έκανα λάθος και ζητώ συγνώμη την διανομή λίνουξ την έγραψε ο nik0span.
Προσπαθώ να συγκρατώ όλα αυτά που γράφονται στο παρόν νήμα και καμιά φορά απαντώντας σε σένα, απαντώ και σε κάποιον άλλον και εσύ το παίρνεις ως προσωπική επίθεση, λάθος δικό μου.

Στο ότι δεν διαφωνούμε στο θέμα DSL νομίζω στο ξαναείπα. 
Διαφωνούμε με το ζήτημα, πως μπορώ να διεκδικήσω κάτι, πως μπορώ να αντιδράσω σε κάτι ενδο-πανεπιστημιακά.
Και στο δικό μου πανεπιστήμιο και σε όλα οι παρατάξεις τα ξύνουν ανελλειπώς.
Για θέμα όμως τέτοιων διαστάσεων, όσον αφορά ύλη, λογισμικό κλπ που απαιτούνται για την εκπόνηση μιας εργασίας το πανεπιστήμιο είναι υποχρεωμένο να στην παρέχει και πίστεψε με σε όποιον και να μιλήσεις (παρατάξεις-εκπροσώπους-καθηγητές άλλους-κοσμήτορα-γραμματεία) θα σε βοηθήσουν να λύσεις το πρόβλημα, αν υπάρξει με καθηγητή. Πρόσεξε σε παρακαλώ όμως ότι αναφέρομαι σε υλικό που απαιτήται για εργασία και όχι για να γίνει το 4, 5, όχι για τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας, όχι για πρόστυχες εκφράσεις κλπ.

Για την προσωπική μου επιλογή μπορούμε να βρεθούμε για έναν ωραίο καφέ, αν και δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεσαι και να στα πω από κοντά. Πάντως όταν λέω ότι αντιδράω έτσι είναι το ότι σιχάθηκα την μιζέρια του συστήματος της σχολής μου. Σιχάθηκα οι εξεταστικές να κυμαίνονται στο 3-10% επιτυχίας και να περιμένω να αλλάξει κάτι από αυτούς που ανέφερα πιο πάνω (παρατάξεις).

Βρισκόμαστε σύμφωνοι στο internet για όλους κι ας είναι πρώτοι οι φοιτητές. Παρόλα αυτά όμως τονίζω ότι το ADSL είναι είδος (σχετικά) πολυτελείας, είναι εμπορικό αγαθό, και δεν μπορεί να δωθεί επί ίσοις όροις σε μια κοινωνική ομάδα, με τόσο μεγάλη παρέκλιση από την εμπορική του αξία. 

Δεν υποτιμώ κανέναν παραπάνω από τον εαυτό μου, αλλά μη λέμε και κάποιες πικρές ισοπεδωτικές κουβέντες. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο καθηγητής σε ότι αφορά μάθημα του-εργασία θα βοηθήσει, θα παράσχει τα εφόδια, θελωντας και μη. Τώρα αν τα εργαστήρια σας είναι με μισό mb ελεύθερα, δεν πατάς ένα format μερικά να αλλάξει λίγο το τοπίο?

(Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι?)
Αυτά.

----------


## nikos_gr

Θεσσαλονίκη Κέντρο.

Τι format πεταμα από το παράθυρο θέλουν.Και να μου που να τα πληρώσω μηπως θα ξοδευτώ και πολύ νομίζεις;Θα δόσω εκεί κανα 20 Ε (και πολλά λέω) και θα καθαρίσω  :Razz:  .

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι η κατάσταση στις σχολές.Για τα μαθήματα που λες έχεις ένα Α δίκαιο.Τον Σεπτέμβριο που γράφαμε Φυσική (μάθημα πρώτου εξαμήνου παρακαλώ) γεμίσαμε άκουσον άκουσον 7 αίθουσες.Και ο καθηγητής όλο χαρά όταν του είπαμε οτί μαλλον θα χρειαστούμε και άλλη αίθουσα.Ξέρετε πόσα άτομα είμαστε στο έτος ;100.Φανταστείτε πόσοι το χρωστούσαν...Γιατί πολύ απλά οι σημειώσεις μιλάνε για κυκλώματα και ο καθηγητής στις εξετάσεις για ουράνια σώματα (αλήθεια λέω).Όταν μπήκα στο πρώτο έτος το έδωσα το μάθημα μαζί με μια γνωστή μου στο ... 7ο....Αλλά ποιός τους ελέγχει;

Είχαμε αυτό το εξάμηνο εργαστήρια και χρειαστήκαμε Visual studio και Authorware.Μας τα έδωσαν και τα 2 αλλά με αρκετή καθυστέριση είναι αλήθεια.Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος (εγω είμαι από τους προνομιούχους και τα κατέβασα,δεν χρειάστηκε να περιμένω) έδωσαν 1 cd το οποίο πέρασε από χέρι σε χέρι.

Αφήστε ας μην ανοίγουμε συζήτητση για τα ελληνικά παεπιστήμια γιατί το θέμα είναι... δράμα...  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Ducklord

Γενικές απαντήσεις και σχόλια προς όλους - πότε προλαβαίνετε ωρέ; Δύο ώρες έλειψα και...!   :Smile:  




> Πάντως όπως είπα η παροχή always on internet είναι ζήτημα μόρφωσης.
> Πάρα πολλοί φοιτητές επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με υπολογιστές ή με το ίντερνετ. Ακόμα από αυτούς που έχουν υπολογιστή αρκετοί δεν έχουν email!
> 
> Είναι ντροπή!


Το ξαναείπα: μην θεωρείς δεδομένο πως επειδή θα αποκτήσουν σύνδεση "θα μάθουν τι είναι μέηλ"... Ξέρω κόσμο που έχει πρόσβαση εδώ και χρόοοονια, και όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν πως να στείλουν ένα μεηλάκι, μα ούτε πως να κάνουν ρηστάρτ το μηχάνημα. Αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να μάθει, δεν θα μάθει. Αν θέλει να μάθει, είδες πόσα νετ-γκαϊφέ υπάρχουν; Θα είχε ήδη μάθει, τα βασικά, ή σε ένα από αυτά, ή στο σπίτι ενός φίλου (πίστεψέ με, έχω επικοινωνία με απίστευτα πολλά άτομα και όλο και κάτι ξέρω)... Το μοναδικό πραγματικό εμπόδιο στο να μάθει κανείς δεν είναι η διάθεση, μα η όρεξη. Και αν το αμφισβητείς αυτό...
Ορίστε. Εγώ. Υπαρκτό παράδειγμα. Διάβαζα Pixel 3 χρόνια πριν πάρω τον πρώτο μου υπολογιστή. ¨Ηξερα τις βασικές εντολές τις Commodore Basic χωρίς να έχω δει μπροστά μου οθόνη. Επειδή γούσταρα να μάθω - και σε μία εποχή που τα Νετ Καφέ ήταν κάτι το ασύλληπτο και υπολογιστή έβλεπες μόνο, μετά από ταξίδι, σε βιτρίνα. Και δεν τα λέω σε στιλ "τότε, στην εποχή μου, εμείς οι παππούδες..."... Άαααμα θέλεις... Βρίσκεις...




> Εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε δικτυακά αμόρφωτοι;


Όπως είπα παραπάνω, νετ καφέ, υπάρχουν. Φίλοι, υπάρχουν. ΔΟΣΕΙΣ, υπάρχουν. Δουλειές, υπάρχουν. Αν κανείς θέλει έναν υπολογιστή, μία σύνδεση, οτιδήποτε, μπορεί να το αποκτήσει. Όχι εύκολα, μα μπορεί. Για αυτό και η φράση "με την αξία μου" λέγεται από λίγους και εκλεκτούς.  :Wink: 




> Επίσης οι νέες γραμμές τι θα κοστίσουν στον ΟΤΕ πέρα από μερικά dslam και bbras;


Bandwidth από το εξωτερικό. Δεν το κατεβάζει από την κούτρα του - το πληρώνει στην / στις εταιρείες με τις οποίες έχει συμφωνίες στο εξωτερικό. Τουλάχιστον, από ό,τι γνωρίζω...




> Ducklord επειδή επιμένεις πως οι φοιτητές το ζητιανεύουν έχω να σου απαντήσω πως αν θες πρόσβαση στο internet με μεγάλες ταχύτητες υπάρχουν οι λύσεις του satelite η μισθωμένης γραμμής. Γιατί αν εσένα σου φαίνεται ζητιανιά το 15 euro για τα 512 εμένα μου φαίνεται το 85 euro ζητιανιά.


Για πες μου, είδες κάπου να μιλάω για "ζητιανιά"; Και όχι, δεν μου φαίνεται σαν "ζητιανιά". Το είπα. Σαν ρατσιστική διάκριση μου φαίνεται, από κάποιους εγωϊστές φοιτητές προς τους γύρω τους. Εσένα, σου φαίνεται παράλογο ένα όριο 15-20 γκίγκα; Δεν μου απάντησες ως τώρα - ή, ίσως, μου διέφυγε, μα δεν βλέπω κάποιο σχετικό σχόλιο. Τι "σε χαλάει" στο όριο; Θέλεις να έχεις ό,τι και όσοι πληρώνουν για μία υπηρεσία, αλλά χωρίς να την πληρώνεις; Είναι ή δεν είναι "εγωϊσμός" αυτό; Διάκριση; Σίγουρα, έχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι "ζητιανιά"... 
Και, για την απορία σου... Πρόσεξε πολύ καλά τι θέλω, και πες μου που κάνω λάθος:

ΘΕΛΩ-ΑΥΤΟ-ΠΟΥ-ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ

ΟΚ; Κατανοητό; Πες μου εσύ, με τη σειρά σου, τι είναι αυτό που θες...  :Wink: 

Και, όχι, το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν, δεν είναι και δεν θα είναι οι ISPs ή το ΕΔΕΤ (όπως το βλέπω εγώ) μα η υποδομή του ΟΤΕ. Όταν σε μία περιοχή, όποια εταιρεία και αν έχεις, με σύνδεση 384, έχεις ταχύτητες 10-20κ, ποιός φταίει; Οι ISPs;




> Ξεκινάμε με το I demand free money.


...το οποίο δεν κατάλαβες γιατί το είπα (χμμμ... Δεν βλέπεις Futurama... Simpsons, ίσως;  :Smile:  ).
Η φράση, ως φράση, είναι γελοία. Διάβασέ την πάλι. Το είπα, πως είναι "δανεισμένη" από επεισόδιο του Futurama. "Απαιτώ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ λεφτά"...  :Wink: 
Όχι "Αυτά που δικαιούμαι"
Όχι "Αυτά για τα οποία δούλεψα"
Όχι "Αυτά που πρέπει να πάρω"
...
"ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ"

Γκότ ιτ;
Είναι λεπτή η γραμμή του χιούμορ του Φουτσούραμα, και το περίμενα πως όλο και κάποιος θα το παρερμήνευε...  :Wink: 
Κατά τα άλλα, όπως το χρησιμοποίησα εγώ (νομίζω το εξήγησα και αλλού) ήταν για να δείξω πως και οι δύο πλευρές νομίζουν πως έχουν δίκιο, επειδή δεν βλέπουν τα πράγματα από την αντίθετη οπτική γωνία. "Εμείς" θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε "Οοοουυυυ, καθόλου σύνδεση για τους τζαμπατζήδες", "εσείς" θα μπορούσατε να λέτε "Θέλουμε συνδέσεις χωρίς περιορισμούς σε τιμές κόστους". Το αστείο, βέβαια, είναι πως ενώ "εμείς" =ΔΕΝ= λέμε το πρώτο, πολλοί από "εσάς" λένε το δεύτερο... Άρα... Για ακόμη μια φορά...
"I DEMAND FREE MONEY!!!"
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  

Σε όλα, ΟΛΑ τα άλλα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Απλώς, δεν θεωρώ την καλύτερη αφορμή για "έναρξη κινητοποιήσεων" ένα πανελλαδικό "μπούκωμα" στις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις...




> Βρισκόμαστε σύμφωνοι στο internet για όλους κι ας είναι πρώτοι οι φοιτητές. Παρόλα αυτά όμως τονίζω ότι το ADSL είναι είδος (σχετικά) πολυτελείας, είναι εμπορικό αγαθό, και δεν μπορεί να δωθεί επί ίσοις όροις σε μια κοινωνική ομάδα, με τόσο μεγάλη παρέκλιση από την εμπορική του αξία.


 8)
 'στόοοος


Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## pelasgian

> Το φοιτιτηκό κίνημα περνάει κρίση, αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο γενικότερα απολιτικ κλίμα στην κοινωνία. Πολλοί φοιτητές αδιαφορούν και μένουν απαθείς.
> ps. @pelasgian Πες στο φίλο σου στην πρώτη τουαλέτα που θα βρει να μη διστάσει να μπει να κατουρήσει. Καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε και το όνομα του καθηγητή-φίλου σου και σε ποιό τμήμα διδάσκει ή τέλος πάντων πηδάει κόσμο να ξέρουν και οι φοιτητές του ποιός είναι ο καθηγητής τους.


Όχι ρε! ο άνθρωπος είναι γαμώ τα παιδιά (στα 50 του!) αναφερόταν στη μαλακισμένη αντίδραση των φοιτητών προς ΑΛΛΟΥΣ καθηγητές. Αυτός θυμάμαι μας έδινε στην αρχή του έτους 150 ερωτήσεις και ένα βιβλίο του και σου έλεγε «από αυτές θα ρωτήσω», άμα ξέρετε να τις απαντήσετε περνάτε. Ε, πέρναγαν σχεδόν όλοι και του «την είπαν» από τη γραμματεία! «ρε τέτοιε, πολύ εύκολο είναι το μάθημά σου!». 

Πάντως ότι οι σημερινοί φοιτητές είναι λαπάδες, δεν θέλει και πολύ φαντασία. Δες τους! ούτε γκόμενα δε μπορούν να βγάλουν γιατί τις έχουν φλομώσει στα νιανιά, όχι να χέσουν καθηγητή που τους εμπαίζει. Είπαμε, εξελικτική καμπή του έθνους μας. 

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ο στρατός και δεν έχουμε γίνει όλοι «έτσι».

----------


## Critter

Ενημέρωση : 'Οπως ενημερωθήκαμε, το πακέτο σύνδεσης για τους φοιτητές θα διατεθεί πολύ σύντομα από τους περισσότερους παροχείς Internet και περιλαμβάνει σύνδεση aDSL ταχύτητας 512Kbps με ογκοχρέωση 5GB/μήνα. Θα κοστολογείται στη τιμή των 15 ευρώ, μια τιμή που περιλαμβάνει το πάγιο του Ο.Τ.Ε (5euro) και το κόστος του παροχέα Internet (10euro). Ακόμα έγινε γνωστό ότι δεν θα είναι δυνατή η μεταφορά από υπάρχουσα σύνδεση aDSL ενώ θα απαιτείται η προσκόμιση του φοιτητικού πάσου.

Πηγη : www.insomnia.gr 

Για να αρχιζει η γκρινια σιγα σιγα LOL....Ειπα και γω, θα γινει τετοιο πραγμα στην Ελλαδα?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crosstalk

> ενώ θα απαιτείται η προσκόμιση του φοιτητικού πάσου.


 
Εδω θα εχουυμε τα ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ!

Επι 4 χρονια ενω δεν ημουν φοιτητης σε Ελληνικο ΑΕΙ, ειχα πασο και κυκλοφορουσα κυριος!
Ειδικα στις αρχες καθε ακαδημαικου ετους γινοταν της κακομοιρας απο τα πασο που εδιναν οι φοιτητικες κομματικες παραταξεις!

----------


## Critter

Γιατι,το δεν θα γινεται μεταφορα απο υπαρχουσα συνδεση πως σου φαινεται? Προφανως θα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε τελος απενεργοποιησης για την υπαρχουσα και ξανα ενεργοποιησης για νεα συνδεση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Crosstalk

Τουλαχιστον αποτι λενε θα ειναι 50% κατω το τελος ενεργοποιησης!

----------


## sotiriskakos

Παρόλο που είμαι φοιτητής,  θεωρώ σωστό να υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση εδώ.Και τα 5gb που άκουσα με χαροποίησαν ιδιαίτερα.
Πάντως μη σφάζεστε, υπάρχει μεγάλη ασχετίλα στο φοιτητικό κόσμο από υπολογιστές και νετ.Μόνο σε σχετικές σχολές τα ποσοστά αυτών που θα κάνουν τέτοιες συνδέσεις θα είναι υψηλά.

----------


## ermis333

Αν Δεν είναι κλειστά τα πακέτα...δηλαδή αν μπορείς να πάρεις τη γραμμή μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ΄λιανικής με τα 5€ το μήνα τότε όλα καλα....εμείς που έχουμε απαιτήσεις θα πάρουμε φοιτητικό από ΟΤΕ και κανονικό από τους ISP ...σύνολο 53.5€ το μήνα...όσα σκλάμε τώρα για η 384....


Με 5Gb το μήνα πάντως δεν προωθείς την Ευρυζωνικότητα...ακόμα και τα Demos είναι 300+Mb το ένα....Τελικά οι ISP το πέτυχαν.....

Εσείς μάγκες που το παίζετε και οι άνθρωποι που νοιάζεστε και για το φτηνό ADSL πασάροντάς μας τα φτηνά τιμολόγια των ξένων χωρών ΛΟΥΣΤΗΤΕ τα με δεδομένη την  ογκοχρέωση των μόλις 5GB δεν θα δούμε φτηνό ADSL Ούτε σε 2 χρόνια......άντε να πέσει η 512 15€ από όσο είναι σήμερα.

Τα ίδια μυαλά με πολλούς από εσάς έχουν και αυτοί που βγάζουν τα τιμολογια στις ελληνικές εταιρίες.....ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ είσαστε υπεύθυνοι για τις τιμές την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική θα ακολουθούσατε.....και θέλετε να γίνεται και Ευρώπη.

ΥΓ. Το μέτρο είναι πολύ καλό.....αλλά δεν θα βοηθήσει στην πτώση των τιμών.....στο μόνο που θα βοηθείσει είναι να την καλοβρούν  οι ISP και αντί να ρίχνουν τα Flat-rate πακέτα να βγάλουν κανά πακέτο στα 45€ με την ίδια Ογκοχρέωση και ταχύτητα για τους υπόλοιπους.

ΥΓ2.΄Να δούμε μπάς και βοηθείσει καθόλου ο νέος νόμος αλλιώς...χέσε μέσα

----------


## nik0span

@Ducklord Στην ογκοχρέωση είμαι εντελώς αντίθετως, αν είχε προταθεί ένα μέτρο 256 για παράδειγμα χωρίς περιορισμούς μπράβο θα έλεγα. Αν τελικά ισχύσει πρόκειται για κωλοτούμπα του Καραμανλή αφού είχε προαναγγείλει υπηρεσία που σήμερα κοστίζει 85 euro.

----------


## Ducklord

Τα 5 γκίγκα είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο ποσό...
Τραγική κατάσταση...

Nik0span: εγώ είχα πει "15-20 γκίγκα ΧΩΡΙΣ περιορισμούς" αντί του "256 ΜΕ περιορισμούς" που είχε ακουστεί εδώ. Και όχι "256", για να μη χρειάζεται να περιμένετε για ένα κατέβασμα που μπορεί να χρειάζεται για μία εργασία. Νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερη λύση. Άμεσα, αλλά όχι ασύστολα κατεβάσματα...

Ερμής: Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Εμείς βγάλαμε το τιμολόγιο.
Κατά τα άλλα, ήθελες, ΚΑΙ εσύ, φθηνότερη πρόσβαση από όλους χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό; Ε, επειδή αυτό είναι και το ύφος σου, λούσου το εσύ τώρα. Ελπίζω να το χάρηκες. 

Είπαμε: ή βελτίωση υποδομής και μείωση τιμών για ΟΛΟΥΣ, ή παροχή διευκολύνσεων σε ομάδες που τις χρειάζονται (και για αρχή, στο συγκεκριμένο μέτρο, στους φοιτητές) αλλά με τρόπο που να μην επηρεάζει τους υπόλοιπους. 

Εσύ, ως μάγκας φοιτητής, άντε να κατεβάσεις τα DEMOS των 300MBs που χρειάζεσαι για... τις εργασίες σου... ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ μπήκε το όριο... Δύο δικά σου DEMOS, μία διανομή Linux για κάποιον που τη χρειάζεται.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## pelasgian

Σώπα ρε που χρειάζεται 5Gb μία εργασία!
Τι είναι οι εργασίες; Υπερπαραγωγές του hollywood;

Καλά έκανε και έβαλε χρονοχρέωση, διότι θα γινόταν εδώ «τσι πόπης».
Που και ΠΑΛΙ θα γίνει, γιατί θα πάρει ο άλλος το 512 με 5 ευρώ (αντί για 50) και θα του πετάξει και μία 384 με 25 και θα βγάζει 450-460kbit/sec, οπότε και θα το ξεκωλιάσει στο d/l. 

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΑΝΟ!

Προβλέπω τους τεχνικούς διευθυντές του ΟΤΕ να πηγαίνουν κλαίγοντας στο πρωθυπουργό: 6 πλασιάστηκε το bandwidth, δεν έχουμε για το 131 που λέει την ώρα!

----------


## mrwireless

> mrwireless ξέρεις ποιές είναι οι επιδιώξεις αυτού του νομοσχεδίου; Είναι να μπει στα πανεπιστήμια, να πάει στο ΕΜΠ θα πει έχετε ωραία εργαστήρια καλές κτιριακές υποδομές, θα παει στη Σάμο θα πει εσείς σκατά και θα εισάγουν την έννοια του ranking δηλαδή από το ένα πανεπιστήμιο θα βγαίνεις επιστήμονας με αξιώσεις και από το άλλο θα βγαίνεις ο κύριος τίποτα. Για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση θα προτείνει το σπάσιμο των πτυχίων σε 3+1,3+2 έτσι για να σε προσλαμβάνουν μετά για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και να απολαμβάνουν τη μεγάλη κονόμα. Ποιοτική αναβάθμιση γίνεται αν δωθούν κονδύλια για υποδομές στα πανεπιστήμια και η αξιολόγηση μπορεί να βοηθήσει αν είναι με σκοπό να βρει τις ελλείψεις και τις καλύψει. Μια οποιαδήποτε αξιολόγηση από τον οποιονδήποτε με συγκεκριμένες κατευθύνσεις είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν πρέπει να γίνει. Καλό είναι να μη μένουμε μόνο στους τίτλους αλλα να το ψάχνουμε και λίγο παραμέσα.
> .


H υποδομες δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ο μονος παραγοντας - αν το ΕΜΠ εχει λεφτα και εξοπλισμο, αλλα τα μεταπτυχιακα και τα εργαστηρια ειναι ενα ματσο χαλια, γιατι τα εχουν φορτωθει  κυριως οι οποιοι μεταπτυχιακοι, ενω π.χ. στη Σαμο γινεται πολυ πιο σωστη (εκπαιδευτικη) δουλεια με λιγοτερα μεσα, γιατι νομιζεις οτι θα κερδισει το ΕΜΠ?

Ισα-ισα, οταν δεν γινεται πραγματικη αξιολογηση και κρινεσαι βασει του μεγεθους, του αριθμου των φοιτητων κ.λ.π. τοτε ειναι που οδηγεισαι σε λαθος συμπερασματα. Στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν πολυ μικρα κολλεγια που προσφερουν πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα σπουδων απο πολλα μεγαθηρια τυπου ΕΜΠ

Οσο για το οτι θα "σε προσλαμβάνουν μετά για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί" αυτο θα γινεται ετσι και αλλιως - τουλαχιστο δεν θα σε υποχρεωνουν να παιρνεις ενα σωρο αχρηστα μαθηματα και να δινεις διπλασιες εξετασεις καθε εξεταστικη απο οτι ο μεσος Ευρωπαιος φοιτητης
Οι υποδομες στην Ελλαδα ειναι και θα παραμεινουν ανυπαρκτες, διοτι τα χρηματα μολις που φτανουν για τους μισθους - και επιπλεον ολοι θελουν να ειναι καθηγητες η βοηθοι, η εννοια του τεχνικου εργαστηριων π.χ. δεν υφισταται πλεον

----------


## nikos_gr

Πιθανότατα δεν θα υπάρχει 384 το Σεπτέμβριο.

Αν έβαζαν και μέγιστο όριο ογκοχρέωσης την κανονική τιμή της συνδρομής θα ήταν τζάμι.Ήδη είναι οκ (αν και όντως δε προάγει την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας) αλλά θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## Anarki

> Που και ΠΑΛΙ θα γίνει, γιατί θα πάρει ο άλλος το 512 με 5 ευρώ (αντί για 50) και θα του πετάξει και μία 384 με 25 και θα βγάζει 450-460kbit/sec, οπότε και θα το ξεκωλιάσει στο d/l.


Επειδή έχω το συγκεκριμένο συνδιασμό (με tellas) σου λέω οτι πάνω απο 400kbps δεν πάει  :Wink: 
Α και τα 5GB είναι πολύ μικρό νούμερο, μπορεί να φτάνει για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας ως φοιτητές (εργασίες κτλ) αλλά δεν υπάρχει μόνο για αυτό η dsl, right;
Εγω πχ ακούω (άκουγα έστω) απο stream τον σταθμό του πολυτεχνείου μου γιατί στο σημείο που μένω δεν τον πιάνει το ραδιόφωνο. Το stream ήταν στα 128kbps, ε με δύο-τρεις ώρες την ημέρα (τόσο ήταν οι εκπομπές που με ενδιέφεραν) χρειάζομαι κάπου 150MB/ημέρα. Αν (θεωρητικά) ακούω κάθε μέρα έφτασα ήδη 4.5GB το μήνα.
Ίσως είναι ατυχές το παράδειγμα αλλά τέλος πάντων, είναι λίγα τα 5GB.

----------


## PopManiac

Αλλά, ως φοιτητής δέχεσαι πως 5GB αρκούν * αμιγώς*  για τις σπουδαστικές σου ανάγκες; Οι υπόλοιποι φοιτητές που έγραψαν εδώ στο thread, τι πιστεύουν; Ρωτάω για να έχουμε ένα feeling απόψεων...

----------


## Anarki

Για τις δικές μου θα αρκούσαν προς το παρόν (είμαι πρώτο έτος ακόμα, έχουμε λίγα πράγματα να κάνουμε), για άλλους δεν ξέρω...
Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες ανάγκες οι οποίες ΔΕΝ καλύπτονται με τίποτα με 5GB.

----------


## rakhkain

> Για τις δικές μου θα αρκούσαν προς το παρόν (είμαι πρώτο έτος ακόμα, έχουμε λίγα πράγματα να κάνουμε), για άλλους δεν ξέρω...
> Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες ανάγκες οι οποίες ΔΕΝ καλύπτονται με τίποτα με 5GB.


Ας σας το δώσουν χωρις ογκοχρέωση τότε και ας σας κλεισουν ολες τις πορτες πλην της 80    :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## PopManiac

> Εσείς μάγκες που το παίζετε και οι άνθρωποι που νοιάζεστε και για το φτηνό ADSL πασάροντάς μας τα φτηνά τιμολόγια των ξένων χωρών ΛΟΥΣΤΗΤΕ τα με δεδομένη την  ογκοχρέωση των μόλις 5GB δεν θα δούμε φτηνό ADSL Ούτε σε 2 χρόνια......άντε να πέσει η 512 15€ από όσο είναι σήμερα.
> 
> Τα ίδια μυαλά με πολλούς από εσάς έχουν και αυτοί που βγάζουν τα τιμολογια στις ελληνικές εταιρίες.....ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ είσαστε υπεύθυνοι για τις τιμές την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική θα ακολουθούσατε.....και θέλετε να γίνεται και Ευρώπη.


Ερμής, υποθέτωντας πως είσαι φοιτητής, να ελπίσω πως δεν σπουδάζεις οικονομικά γιατί - αν ναι - με αυτή τον τρόπο σκέψης περί μειώσεως τιμών χλωμό να δεις ποτέ πτυχίο.

Καλά, επιμένεις να πιπιλάς την καραμέλα της μείωσης τιμών λόγω εισαγωγής φοιτητικού DSL; Το φοιτητικό DSL θα λύσει το μονοπώλιο ΟΤΕ;;;;;;;;;;; Μα καλά, μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα; Γιατί να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ; Εδώ οι ταχύτητες που δίνει σήμερα είναι ήδη αισχρές και OTE could not care less, δες τι γράφεται σε άλλα threads, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις πως με το να μπουν άλλες 30000 άτομα αυτό από μόνο του θα οδηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ σε μείωση παγίων; Γιατί, θα εκβιάσει κόσμος τον ΟΤΕ λέγοντάς του πως, "αν δεν ρίξεις άλλο τις τιμές, θα γίνω φοιτητής, θα πάρω φτηνό DSL με ογκοχρέωση και δεν θα μπορείς να με ληστεύεις με τα πάγιά σου"; Ή μήπως θα βγούμε όλοι στους δρόμους και θα λέμε "έδωσες στους φοιτητές, δώσε και σε εμένα";

Καλά, δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως το φοιτητικό πάγιο είναι άλλη μία ΟΤΕαπάτη με συνεργία των πολιτικών; Απλά, είναι κατιτίς φθηνότερο από μια ογκοχρεωμένη OTEeconomy, do the math! Και επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που - νομίζω - λέει ο Ducklord (και άλλοι εδώ): Ας περιορίσουν τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ και συνεπώς ας ανοίξουν την αγορά στον ορθό ανταγωνισμό και μετά ας επιδοτήσουν όποιους (και όσο) θέλουν. 

Αλλά, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμφέρει ΟΤΕ. Αν διάβαζες προσεκτικά τη δουλειά των "μαγκών που πασάρουν τα φτηνά τιμολόγια του εξωτερικού" θα έβλεπες πως αν αφαιρέσεις OTEπάγια, θα διαπιστώσεις πως οι χρεώσεις DSL στην Ελλάδα είναι υψηλότερες από αρκετές χώρες ΕΕ αλλά πάντως πολύ πιο κοντά στο μέσο όρο! Το ότι βέβαια τέτοια μείωση τιμών δεν συμφέρει ούτε τους ISPs στην Ελλάδα γιατί λόγω επερχόμενων οικονομιών κλίμακας θα μείνουν μόνο 2-3 στην πιάτσα είναι γεγονός. Επίσης βολεύει τον οποιοδήποτε παροχέα να μην αναβαθμίζεται και να τα ρίχνει όλα στον ΟΤΕ κάτι που αυτή τη στιγμή νομιμοποιείται να κάνει!

Ερμής, εντάξει δέχομαι πως το ενδεχόμενο απεριόριστο φοιτητικό DSL με 15€ θα σου ήταν βολικό αλλά μην το ανάγεις σε μέτρο το οποίο θα ανοίξει τον ανταγωνισμό. Πώς γίνεται αυτό αν πρώτα απ'όλα δεν σπάσει το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ - gatekeeper?

Όσο για το νέο νόμο, φέξε μου και γλύστρισα! Νομοθεσία υπάρχει άπειρη στην Ελλάδα, το πρόβλημα είναι η εφαρμογή. Επαναλαμβάνω, αν θέλουν να ρίξουν τιμές στο DSL, μπορούν! Και αύριο κιόλας η 512 να κοστίζει σε όλους (φοιτητές και μη) 40€ το μήνα for starters! Δεν είναι και λίγα αλλά είναι σαφέστατα πολύ λιγότερα από τα 85 που κοστίζει σήμερα! Ιδού η Ρόδος...

----------


## ermis333

Φίλε pop επείδή γνωρίζω καλά οικονομικά κάνω αυτά τα σχόλια, επίσης μου έχει μείνει μόνο η διπλωματική (την οποία έχω σχεδόν έτοιμη) και παίρνω πτυχίο....απλά στην οικογένεια μου θα υπάρχουν φοιτητές για τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια (3 παιδιά γαρ)....

Όσων αφορά στο κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να βοηθείσει το φτηνό φοιτητικό flat-rate ADSL στην πτώση των τιμών έχει ήδη απαντήσει ο ipo.




> Όσο για το νέο νόμο, φέξε μου και γλύστρισα! Νομοθεσία υπάρχει άπειρη στην Ελλάδα, το πρόβλημα είναι η εφαρμογή. Επαναλαμβάνω, αν θέλουν να ρίξουν τιμές στο DSL, μπορούν! Και αύριο κιόλας η 512 να κοστίζει σε όλους (φοιτητές και μη) 40€ το μήνα for starters! Δεν είναι και λίγα αλλά είναι σαφέστατα πολύ λιγότερα από τα 85 που κοστίζει σήμερα! Ιδού η Ρόδος...


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος ΜΕΓΑ λάθος, δεν υπάρχουν σωστοι νόμοι στην Ελλάδα για την ανταγωνηστικότητα και την ανάπτυξη τώρα αρχίσαν να κάνου δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή τους λόγω και των πιέσεων από την ΕΕ.

Ο νέος νόμος για τις επικοινωνίες πάντως θα φανεί στην πράξη μετά από καναν χρόνο....γιατί θέλει τουλάχιστον κανά εξάμηνο ώσπου να καθορίσει η ΕΕΤΤ τα τιμολόγια διέλευσης κτλ.

----------


## porosis

Τα 5GB δεν φτάνουν για μένα...

Τι κάνω με την γραμμή μου;
1)Σερφάρισμα 
2)Πολλά μαθήματα ανακοινώνουν εργασίες, ύλη μέσω web - Οι σημειώσεις μερικές φορές δεν δίνονται τυπωμένες αλλά σε pdf...
3)e-mail - μερικά μαθήματα παρέχουν mailing lists
4)Παρακολούθηση live streaming μαθημάτων (ναι υπάρχει  :Twisted Evil:  πιλοτικά προς το παρόν)
5)Ελάχιστα p2p (μέσος όρος γύρω στο 1GB το μήνα)

Επίσης, σε μάθημα του 2ου εξαμήνου, έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε Linux... 2GB κατέβασμα επιπλέον δηλαδή.

Τώρα αν πιστεύετε ότι η χρήση που κάνω είναι παράλογη, τι να πω...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Έτσι, αν βάλω την "φοιτητική" θα πρέπει να ελέγχω καθημερινά πόσα κατέβασα και αν χρειαστώ κάτι μεγάλο (έκτακτο) θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τον άλλο μήνα...Καταπληκτικά. 

Πιστεύω ότι ακόμα και για αποκλειστικά εκπαιδευτική χρήση, τα 5GB δεν φτάνουν... 10-15GB θα ήταν πιο λογικό όριο...

----------


## pelasgian

Δηλαδή κατεβάζουν ένα cd την ημέρα οι φοιτητές για τις «ακαδημαϊκές» του υποχρεώσεις; 
Τι κατεβάζουν; τη ΔΟΜΗ; την encyclopaedia galactica;
Άσε τώρα, στην αμαρτία ήμαστε χρόνια, ξέρουμε τι θα κατεβάζουν.  :Razz:

----------


## ermis333

Και εγώ πίστευα πως άμα δίναν ογκοχρέωση θα δίναν 15GB+ και όχι μόλις 5GB που με μια 512 γραμμή μπορεί ο άλλος να τα κατεβάσει σε 1-2 μέρες το πολύ.

Όλα βέβαια θα εξαρτηθούν και από το πόσο θα χρεώνουν μετά το όριο....όπως επίσης και στο ποιά θα είναι η μέγιστη χρέωση...αν τα 2 τελευταία είναι κάπως χαμηλά σε τιμή τότε εντάξη καταπίνεται...αλλά αν τυχών χώσουν τίποτα 50€ μέγιστο τότε χέσε μέσα.....

Μαλακία όμως δεν θα είναι όλοι οι ISP να δίνουν το ίδιο πακέτο;;; Με ποια λογική κάποιος θα προτιμήσει τον έναν ISP από τον άλλων....όλοι οι άσχετοι θα μαζευτούν στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που έχει και το "Όνομα" αυτό δεν το βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι ISP;;; Τι να πώ ώρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι τι σκατά τμήματα μάρκετινγκ έχουνε.....

----------


## sdikr

> Μαλακία όμως δεν θα είναι όλοι οι ISP να δίνουν το ίδιο πακέτο;;; Με ποια λογική κάποιος θα προτιμήσει τον έναν ISP από τον άλλων....όλοι οι άσχετοι θα μαζευτούν στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που έχει και το "Όνομα" αυτό δεν το βλέπουν οι υπόλοιποι ISP;;; Τι να πώ ώρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι τι σκατά τμήματα μάρκετινγκ έχουνε.....


Μα αφού θα είναι μια κοινωνική προσφορά,  αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να έχουν τις ίδιες τιμές όλοι και μάλιστα θα πρέπει να παρέχουν όλοι  το φοιτητικό,  και κανείς να μην μπορεί να αλλάξει τις παροχές.

----------


## ermis333

> Δηλαδή κατεβάζουν ένα cd την ημέρα οι φοιτητές για τις «ακαδημαϊκές» του υποχρεώσεις; 
> Τι κατεβάζουν; τη ΔΟΜΗ; την encyclopaedia galactica;
> Άσε τώρα, στην αμαρτία ήμαστε χρόνια, ξέρουμε τι θα κατεβάζουν.


Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πούμε.....το φοιτητικό ADSL δίνεται για την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας και όχι ως εργαλείο σπουδών.

Και με τα 5GB λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά δεν ποροωθείται η Ευρυζωνικότητα.....Συνδρομητής στο real rhapsody (όταν με το καλό έρθει στην Ευρώπη...σύντομα λένε) να γραφτεί κάποιος έχει φάει το όριο σε 10 μέρες το πολύ με τα 1.000.000 τραγούδια και τα βίντεοκλίπς που έχει....

Τέτοιες υπηρεσίες προωθούν την ευρυζωνηκότητα...

----------


## ermis333

> Μα αφού θα είναι μια κοινωνική προσφορά, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να έχουν τις ίδιες τιμές όλοι και μάλιστα θα πρέπει να παρέχουν όλοι το φοιτητικό, και κανείς να μην μπορεί να αλλάξει τις παροχές.


Στα κατώτερα προσφερόμενα ναι.....αλλά άμα θες να προσφέρεις και παραπάνω κανένας δεν μπορεί να στο απαγορεύσει.

----------


## PopManiac

Φίλε Ερμή, το είπα και το ξανα-ματαλέω: Στη ρημάδα χώρα που ζούμε έχουμε την τάση να προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύψουμε ξανά τον τρόχό κάθε φορά που προσπαθούμε να συγκλίνουμε προς πρακτικές, μοντέλα και αποτελέσματα πολιτικής άλλων χωρών:

Πώς προωθείται η ευρυζωνικότητα σε μια βαρύτατα και εσκεμένα ρυθμιζόμενη από ΟΤΕμονοπώλιο αγορά; Simple as ABC: Σπας το μονοπώλιο. Αυτό έγινε σε χώρες του εξωτερικού και υπήρξε μαζική εισροή χρηστών. If you built it, they will come...

OFFTOPIC, είδε κανείς το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17653 με την απάντηση της Γενικής Γραμματείας Καταναλωτή σε καταγγελία μου για τα ΟΤΕπάγια; Έχει κάνει άλλος / άλλη τέτοια καταγγελία με αντίστοιχη απάντηση; PM plz...

----------


## ermis333

> Φίλε Ερμή, το είπα και το ξανα-ματαλέω: Στη ρημάδα χώρα που ζούμε έχουμε την τάση να προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύψουμε ξανά τον τρόχό κάθε φορά που προσπαθούμε να συγκλίνουμε προς πρακτικές, μοντέλα και αποτελέσματα πολιτικής άλλων χωρών:
> 
> Πώς προωθείται η ευρυζωνικότητα σε μια βαρύτατα και εσκεμένα ρυθμιζόμενη από ΟΤΕμονοπώλιο αγορά; Simple as ABC: Σπας το μονοπώλιο. Αυτό έγινε σε χώρες του εξωτερικού και υπήρξε μαζική εισροή χρηστών. If you built it, they will come...
> 
> OFFTOPIC, είδε κανείς το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17653 με την απάντηση της Γενικής Γραμματείας Καταναλωτή σε καταγγελία μου για τα ΟΤΕπάγια; Έχει κάνει άλλος / άλλη τέτοια καταγγελία με αντίστοιχη απάντηση; PM plz...


Αυτό λύνει ο νέος νόμος, τα δικαιώματα διέλευσης και η συνεγκατάσταση είναι αυτά τα οποία θα βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων δικτύων από τους εναλλακτικούς.

ΥΓ. Γι αυτό ήθελα να δοθεί το ADSL μέσω ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## pelasgian

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει ένα executive summary ΠΩΣ η παροχή γρήγορου internet στους φοιτητές (και τους «φοιτητές» -> ΠΑΣΟ;;;!!! Έλεος!) θα βοηθήσει στη διάδωση ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΩΝ υπηρεσιών ευρυζωνικότητας; Το να δώσουμε σε όλους ευρυζωνικές και στο τέλος κανείς να μη μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του, είναι εύκολο (αρκεί να πραγματοποιήσουν τις εξαγγελίες για το «φοιτητικό internet»). 

Συμφωνώ με το φίλο τον PopManiac, ότι ο μόνος τρόπος είναι το σπάσιμο του μονοπωλίου. 
Δε βλέπω πώς το να ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ το μονοπώλιο θα οδηγήσει στο σπάσιμο του. Εκτός αν περιμένουμε ότι μεγαλώνοντας απότομα θα σπάσει σα φούσκα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## PopManiac

> Δε βλέπω πως το να ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ το μονοπώλιο θα οδηγήσει στο σπάσιμο του. Εκτός αν περιμένουμε ότι μεγαλώνοντας απότομα θα σπάσει σα φούσκα


Η απάντηση είναι "μάλλον ναι". Αλλά, μόνο in the long-run, και όπως είπε εκείνος ο μεγάλος οικονομολόγος, "In the long-run we are all dead" και με πολύ αρνητικές επιπτώσεις για τους χρήστες στο μεταξύ...

----------


## Ducklord

Είχα γράψει αρκετά άλλα, και τα διέγραψα διότι απλά, βαριέμαι.
Περιμένω από τους φοιτητές που έλεγαν πως "χρειάζονται την γρήγορη πρόσβαση" να εξηγήσουν στον Ερμή γιατί δόθηκε το μέτρο (σίγουρα όχι για να κατεβάζουν demos από παιχνιδάκια)...

Διότι ΑΝ δόθηκε "για επέκταση της ευρυζωνικότητας", αποτελεί μία από τις πλέον ρατσιστικές επιλογές που ΘΑ είχαν γίνει (αν δεν είχε τεθεί όριο) μέχρι σήμερα, αφού θα παρείχε σε μία υπερευνοούμενη (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) πληθυσμιακή ομάδα κάτι που για τους άλλους θεωρείται πολυτέλεια (σύνδεση επιπέδου 512).

Η δικαιολογία, Ερμή, για αυτό, ήταν πως οι φοιτητές δεν θα το αξιοποιήσουν απλά - και οι μανάβηδες και οι οδηγοί ταξί και ο οποιοσδήποτε θα το αξιοποιούσε... Ήταν πως οι φοιτητές ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΝ κιόλας, για τις σπουδές τους. Αλλιώς, γιατί να το δόσεις σε φοιτητές και όχι σε άλλη ομάδα;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ermis333

Τελευταία νέα...

*Θα αφορά τους φοιτητές σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ και η προϋπόθεση θα είναι να το χρησιμοποιούν από τον τόπο που σπουδάζουν, ενώ η τηλεφωνική γραμμή στην οποία θα γίνεται η σύνδεση θα πρέπει να είναι στο όνομά τους.*  


Προς Πάπιάρχοντα...απόσπασμα από την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού.

"Θέλω στο σημείο αυτό να επισημάνω, για μια ακόμη φορά, την ανάγκη να καλύψουμε όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα το «ψηφιακό χάσμα» που μας χωρίζει από τις πιο αναπτυγμένες χώρες του κόσμου. Να δημιουργήσουμε τις συνθήκες ώστε οι νέες και οι νέοι μας να έχουν εύκολη πρόσβαση στις λεωφόρους της νέας γνώσης. 

*Στο πλαίσιο αυτό*, σε συνεννόηση με τον ΟΤΕ, από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος, ο πρώτος σε επίδοση φοιτητής κάθε έτους, σε κάθε σχολή, καθώς και ο φοιτητής ή η φοιτήτρια που εισήχθησαν πρώτοι σε κάθε σχολή, θα δικαιούνται δωρεάν πρόσβαση ADSL και υπηρεσία γρήγορου Internet για ολόκληρο το ακαδημαϊκό έτος."

----------


## nikos_gr

Παιδιά μην παραλογιζόμαστε.5 giga είναι ΥΠΕΡΑΡΚΕΤΑ για ακαδημαϊκή χρήση.Ας μην απαιτούμε κιόλας από τους άλλους να πληρώνουν τα demo και το streaming που εμείς ακούμε για τη φάση.Προσωπικά ακόμα και τώρα που πληρώνς κανονικά αποφεύγω την άσκοπη χρήση.Εδώ δεν έχουμε bandwith να κλ@σουμε γιατί να το επιβαρύνουμε κι άλλο το δικτυάκι.Εσείς όταν υπαρχει λειψυδρία αφήνετε τη βρύση ανοιχτή;;;;

Ας ελπίσουμε σε αναβαθμήσεις...Πάντως με το όριο ελπίζω να διαλύθηκαν οι υποψίες κάποιων που φοβόταν οτί θα φτάσουμε στα ... 28 k λόγω του μέτρου...

----------


## Ducklord

Προς Ερμή:



> "Θέλω στο σημείο αυτό να επισημάνω, για μια ακόμη φορά, την ανάγκη να καλύψουμε όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα το «ψηφιακό χάσμα» που μας χωρίζει από τις πιο αναπτυγμένες χώρες του κόσμου. Να δημιουργήσουμε τις συνθήκες ώστε οι νέες και οι νέοι μας να έχουν *εύκολη πρόσβαση* στις λεωφόρους της *νέας γνώσης*.


...Δεν βλέπω κάπου να μιλά για τα άπαντα της Παπαρίζου...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## PopManiac

> Τελευταία νέα...
> 
> Προς Πάπιάρχοντα...απόσπασμα από την ομιλία του πρωθυπουργού.
> 
> "Θέλω στο σημείο αυτό να επισημάνω, για μια ακόμη φορά, την ανάγκη να καλύψουμε όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα το «ψηφιακό χάσμα» που μας χωρίζει από τις πιο αναπτυγμένες χώρες του κόσμου. Να δημιουργήσουμε τις συνθήκες ώστε οι νέες και οι νέοι μας να έχουν εύκολη πρόσβαση στις λεωφόρους της νέας γνώσης. 
> 
> *Στο πλαίσιο αυτό*, σε συνεννόηση με τον ΟΤΕ, από το επόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος, ο πρώτος σε επίδοση φοιτητής κάθε έτους, σε κάθε σχολή, καθώς και ο φοιτητής ή η φοιτήτρια που εισήχθησαν πρώτοι σε κάθε σχολή, θα δικαιούνται δωρεάν πρόσβαση ADSL και υπηρεσία γρήγορου Internet για ολόκληρο το ακαδημαϊκό έτος."


Φίλε Ερμή, αν είχα ένα μισόευρω για κάθε πολιτική εξαγγελία ψηφοθηρικού περιεχομένου που ντύνεται σε τόσο ωραίες φρασεολογίες, θα ήμουν τόσο πλούσιος που θα έδινα από μία Τ1 σε κάθε φοιτητή (σε φοιτήτριες θα έδινα από ένα ΤΤ για ευνόητους λόγους  :Wink:  )  :Laughing:

----------


## unstoppable

> ...........*Θα αφορά τους φοιτητές σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ και η προϋπόθεση θα είναι να το χρησιμοποιούν από τον τόπο που σπουδάζουν, ενώ η τηλεφωνική γραμμή στην οποία θα γίνεται η σύνδεση θα πρέπει να είναι στο όνομά τους.*  ............


Δηλαδη οσοι φοιτητες σπουδαζουν στην πολη τους δεν δικαιουνται προνομιακη συνδεση, μπραβο τους

----------


## ermis333

Πάντως απότι διαβάζω....απο τους όρους που αναμένεται να θέσει ο ΟΤΕ ζήτημα να μπορέσουν 10.000 φοιτητές να μπούν στο πρόγραμμα.





> Θα αφορά τους φοιτητές σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ και η προϋπόθεση θα είναι να το χρησιμοποιούν από τον τόπο που σπουδάζουν, ενώ η τηλεφωνική γραμμή στην οποία θα γίνεται η σύνδεση θα πρέπει να είναι στο όνομά τους.


Αυτό είναι τραγικό μιας και αυτοί που τηρούν τα παραπάνω κρητίρια έχουν ήδη κάποια λεφτα στην άκρη.

Αποκλειονται άμεσα σχεδόν ολοι που νοικιάζουν σπίτια και μένουν στην επαρχία!!!

......................................................

Καλό σαν ιδέα αλλά στην πράξη πρόκειται πέρι προχειροδουλειάς που θα ευνοήσει τους λίγους και μάλιστα περιέχει πλήθως αντικηνίτρων όπως η μεταβίβαση κυριότητας γραμμής το μή δικαίωμα να αλλάξει την ήδη υπάρχουσα ADSL γραμμη σε φοιτητική κτλ.

ΥΓ. Το ευχάριστο...τα νούμερα αυτά δεν πρόκειται να μας σώσουν από το μάτι της ΕΕ....και τα χαμηλά ποσοστά διείσδυσης, οπότε αναγκαστηκα θα χρειαστούν να λάβουν κι άλλα μέσα....για να μην μας πάρουν τα κονδύλια για την κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας πίσω.

ΥΓ2 Ένα άλλο καλό είναι η κατάργηση της 384 που έχει υποσχεθεί ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου.

----------


## Ducklord

ΑΑααα μπράβο... ΤΩΡΑ μιλάς και καταλαβαινόμαστε...
Άχρηστο μέτρο που δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί πρακτικά. Το κατάλαβες, όμως, μόνο αφού είδες "ποιοί θα μπορούν να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση". Θα μπορούσες να το καταλάβεις και όταν έβλεπες ταχύτητες 5-10κ...

Κατάλαβες τι λέμε τόσες σελίδες πως ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ; Και, αν ήθελαν πραγματικά να βοηθήσουν τους φοιτητές, θα ξοδεύονταν και θα τους χορηγούσαν υπολογιστές, ή, ρε παιδί μου, θα παρείχαν κάποιες καταραμένες διευκολύνσεις... Όχι "τσάκα bandwidth από τους γύρω σου να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου", μα "πάρτε όλοι τσάμπα flat-rate-internet, που έχουν εδώ και καμιά πενταετία στο εξωτερικό"...

Flat-rate; Τι flat-rate;;; ΟΥΥΥυυυυ, Οοουυυυ ωξαπωδώ, ούυυυ εξακόσαξηνταεπτά (*)...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

*: Δεν θυμάμαι ποιός το είχε πρωτοπεί, μα το έκαναν και μπλουζάκι: 667, the neighbour of the beast...  :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

Συνηγορώντας στον Ducklord, να προσθέσω πως επίσης αν ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν * συνολικά τους Έλληνες και να προωθήσουν την ευρυζωνικότητα* , πάλι η λύση είναι γνωστή....

----------


## xhaos

και εμένα μου κακοφαίνονται τα 5gb το μήνα, αλλά είναι υπεραρκετά. η ακαδημαϊκή χρήση δεν περιλαμβάνει steamings ή μουσικές αναζητήσεις ή trailers για να μην πω ταινίες. Και το redhat να θέλεις το κατεβάζεις. τώρα αν δεν φτάνει, δεν φτάνει γιατί υπάρχει και ένα μουλάρι ή κάτι ανάλογο σχεδόν σε κάθε pc. πρέπει να θυμόμαστε πως είναι ένα προνόμιο, δεν πρέπει να κοιτάμε με το καλημέρα να βρούμε τρόπο να εξαντλήσουμε τα όρια του και να το καταπατήσουμε. Τώρα αυτά τα κλαπς κλαπς σνιφ σνιφ αλλού, σε αυτό το forum δεν πολύ περνάνε πιστεύω, και δεν το λεω σε τσαμπουκά, απλά μεταξύ κατεργαρέων ειλικρίνεια. Και εμένα Θα μου άρεσε Unlimited 1024-512 αλλά να έχουμε και επίγνωση.

----------


## mrsaccess

Η ευρυζωνικότητα δεν προωθείται από τα p2p!

Όποιος θέλει p2p ας συνεχίσει να πληρώνει (όπως και θα κάνω).

Η ευρυζωνικότητα προωθείται από το always on.
Γιατί αν κάποιος έχει ίντερνετ με το που ανοίγει τον firefox αντί να πατάει dial και να αρχίσει να μετράει τα λεπτά στον ΕΠΑΚ είναι πιο πιθανό:
Να περιηγηθεί στο δίκτυο και να ενημερωθεί για θέματα του ενδιαφέροντός του.Να αυξήσει την χρήση του email του (αφού είμαι always on δεν το κοιτάω το ρημάδι :Wink: Να έχει συνεχώς ανοιχτό ένα instant messenger και να εξοικειωθεί με τις νέες τεχνολογίες μέσα από το "παιχνίδι" aka chat, voip κτλ

Πάντως λίγο παραπάνω θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά αν γίνει καμμιά στραβή τα 5GB τελειώνουν σε 23 ώρες... Ή έστω να δωθεί η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούν επιπλέον GB σε κανονική τιμή.

----------


## Damien601

Όλα αυτά έπρεπε να γίνουν τώρα που τελειώνω... Τί να πώ .. ελπίζω να κάνω και κανένα διδακτορικό...

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Δεν ξερω γιατι ολοι λετε για ογκοχρεωση εγω ομως δεν ακουσα κανενα καραμανλη να λεει κατι τετοιο. Ισως απλα να μη το προσεξα

----------


## Gordon`s

> Η ευρυζωνικότητα προωθείται από το always on.
> Γιατί αν κάποιος έχει ίντερνετ με το που ανοίγει τον firefox αντί να πατάει dial και να αρχίσει να μετράει τα λεπτά στον ΕΠΑΚ είναι πιο πιθανό:
> Να περιηγηθεί στο δίκτυο και να ενημερωθεί για θέματα του ενδιαφέροντός του.Να αυξήσει την χρήση του email του (αφού είμαι always on δεν το κοιτάω το ρημάδιΝα έχει συνεχώς ανοιχτό ένα instant messenger και να εξοικειωθεί με τις νέες τεχνολογίες μέσα από το "παιχνίδι" aka chat, voip κτλ
> 
> Πάντως λίγο παραπάνω θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά αν γίνει καμμιά στραβή τα 5GB τελειώνουν σε 23 ώρες... Ή έστω να δωθεί η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούν επιπλέον GB σε κανονική τιμή.


Κι αυτό αφορά τους φοιτητές και μόνο?

----------


## WAntilles

> Η ευρυζωνικότητα δεν προωθείται από τα p2p!
> 
> Όποιος θέλει p2p ας συνεχίσει να πληρώνει (όπως και θα κάνω).
> 
> Η ευρυζωνικότητα προωθείται από το always on.
> Γιατί αν κάποιος έχει ίντερνετ με το που ανοίγει τον firefox αντί να πατάει dial και να αρχίσει να μετράει τα λεπτά στον ΕΠΑΚ είναι πιο πιθανό:
> Να περιηγηθεί στο δίκτυο και να ενημερωθεί για θέματα του ενδιαφέροντός του.Να αυξήσει την χρήση του email του (αφού είμαι always on δεν το κοιτάω το ρημάδιΝα έχει συνεχώς ανοιχτό ένα instant messenger και να εξοικειωθεί με τις νέες τεχνολογίες μέσα από το "παιχνίδι" aka chat, voip κτλ
> 
> Πάντως λίγο παραπάνω θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν. Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά αν γίνει καμμιά στραβή τα 5GB τελειώνουν σε 23 ώρες... Ή έστω να δωθεί η δυνατότητα να αγοραστούν επιπλέον GB σε κανονική τιμή.


Πολύ σωστά μίλησες MrAccess, με μέτρο και σωφροσύνη.

----------


## Nik0s

Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι να μειωθούν τα τιμολόγια του ΟΤΕ βάσει κοστροστρέφειας, και το 5€ της 512 είναι ένα τεράστιο βήμα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Το 5€ εφόσον παρέχεται χωρίς επιδότηση, σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει τουλάχιστον στο κόστος. Δηλαδή από τη στιγμή της εφαρμογής του τιμολογίου αυτού, για τον ΟΤΕ κόστος απόσβεσης επένδυσης+κόστος συντήρησης+ελάχιστο κέρδος=5€ . Άρα με το νέο νομοσχέδιο θα επιβληθεί εκεί γύρω για τους υπόλοιπους, βάσει Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας πλέον. 

Εφόσον τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ μειωθούν σε μονοψήφια νούμερα το ADSL θά είνα πλέον δελεαστικό και οικονιμικά συμφέρον για οποινδήποτε χρησιμοποιούσε το ίντερνετ για παραπάνω από 1 ώρα το μήνα, δηλαδή πρακτικά για το 99% των χρηστών. Μιλάμε για τεράστια εισροή χρηστών, αυτό δηλαδή που έγινε στην Βρετανία 2002-2004 που πήγαν από 500.000 -> 5.000.000 χρήστες και κάλυψη (δηλαδή πόσοι μπορούν να έχουν) στο 99.6% πληθυσμού. 

Όσον αφορά την ογκοχρέωση, αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί προσωπικά, απλά πίστευα ότι θα δωθεί πρόσβαση από ΕΔΕΤ οπότε η ογκοχρέωση ήταν αδύνατη. Αφού θα γίνει από τους ISPs ας δώσουν ογκοχρέωση. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η διάδοση της υπηρεσίας και κυρίως του always on line. Όποιος χρειαστεί να κατεβάσει κάτι μεγαλύτερο θα πληρώσει κάτι παραπάνω, ή θα πάρει μια netcartα ή το πιο πιθανό θα πάει κάποια στιγμή σε κανονική σύνδεση => αύξηση της ζήτησης => μείωση των τιμών των ISPs και ούτω καθ' εξής.

10.000 χρήστες δε είναι καθόλου λίγοι. Αν σήμερα έχουμε 100.000 χρήστες (το 70.000 είναι αρκετούς μήνες πριν) είναι αύξηση το λιγότερο 10%.

Τέλος πιστεύω ότι θα βρεθεί μια φόρμουλα για να μπορούν να ενταχθούν στο μέτρο φοιτητές που μένουν με τους γονείς. Οι πρώτοι μπορούν να κάνουν εύκολα και χωρίς κόστος μια μεταβίβαση. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα βρεθεί και για αυτούς που έχουν ήδη ADSL και για αυτούς που νοικιάζουν σε σπίτι που υπάρχει τηλέφωνο σε άλλο όνομα. Εγώ συνήθως σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις σκάω μύτη με ό,τι αποδεικτικό μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί και σε όποιον μου αρνηθεί πηγαίνω προς τα πάνω. Με λίγη υπομονή και ευγένεια συνήθως πετυχαίνεις. Εντάξει μέσα σε όλα τα στραβά του ο ΟΤΕ έχει και λίγο Α.Ε. ... δεν είναι και πολεοδομία (εδώ χώσε τα φτου φτου και τα 6666666 ducklord  :Evil:

----------


## nnn

Πως γίνεται μια υπηρεσία,πάγιο 512 ΟΤΕ,εγώ να την πληρώνω 35€/μήνα και να δίνεται μόνο 5€ στους φοιτητές και να γκρινιάζουν για την ογκοχρέωση ?

Αν δεν θέλετε την ογκοχρέωση πάρτε με 5€ την γραμμή και κάντε μια κανονική συνδρομή,και πάλι κερδισμένοι κατά 30 ολόκληρα ευρώ το μήνα θα είσαστε.

Λυπάμαι για το λίγο απότομο ύφος μου αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να πληρώνω τα σπασμένα για άλλους.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Πως γίνεται μια υπηρεσία,πάγιο 512 ΟΤΕ,εγώ να την πληρώνω 35€/μήνα και να δίνεται μόνο 5€ στους φοιτητές και να γκρινιάζουν για την ογκοχρέωση ?
> 
> Αν δεν θέλετε την ογκοχρέωση πάρτε με 5€ την γραμμή και κάντε μια κανονική συνδρομή,και πάλι κερδισμένοι κατά 30 ολόκληρα ευρώ το μήνα θα είσαστε.
> 
> Λυπάμαι για το λίγο απότομο ύφος μου αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να πληρώνω τα σπασμένα για άλλους.


Ολοι σχεδον αυτο θα κανουν!

Το ειπα και το ξαναλεω.......ωραια βγαινει και τα λεει ο hot-dog, στην υλοποιηση να τους δω με τα πασο κλπ!

----------


## Crosstalk

> Δεν ξερω γιατι ολοι λετε για ογκοχρεωση εγω ομως δεν ακουσα κανενα καραμανλη να λεει κατι τετοιο. Ισως απλα να μη το προσεξα


Νομιζεις οτι ξερει τι λεει οταν τα λεει? ειδικα για αυτα περι τεχνολογιας που ειπε μαλλον του τα ειχαν μαθει!
No offence για τον συγκεκριμενο, ολοι στην θεση του το ιδιο θα εκαναν!

----------


## pelasgian

και να σας πω και το πιο απλό που μόλις πέρασε από το μυαλό μου:

θα το δίνουν όταν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες, δηλαδή όταν ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ άλλος που πληρώνει «κανονικά» δεν θα θέλει τη πόρτα στο dslam. Εξάλλου, οι φοιτητές που μένουν εκτός, θα διώξουν το κινητό, και θα πάρουν σταθερό (με 20 ευρώ πάγιο το δίμηνο + 10 για το internet + 30 για σύνδεση). 

Παίδες, να το χαίρεστε!
(Και μη ξεχάστε, να τους ψηφίσετε που μας δουλεύουν και μας αγχώνουν όλους.)

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια για την επιστολή σου Pop_manic προς τη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν συνειδητοί και αποφασιστικοί καταναλωτές σαν κι εσένα οι οποίοι βοηθάνε όλους τους υπόλοιπους διαθέτοντας λίγο από τον χρόνο τους. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να την βάλουμε στις ειδήσεις του site, με παρότρυνση να στείλουν όλη την ίδια, εφόσον συμφωνείς να αντιγραφεί το κείμενό σου.

Για ακαδημαϊκούς στόχους τα 5 Gbyte είναι αρκετά για το μέσο φοιτητή. Μερικοί χρειάζονται 30 όμως, όπως φυσικά και κάποιοι άλλοι χρειάζονται 1 Gbyte.

Αν εφαρμοστεί ογκοχρέωση χάνεται όμως μία σημαντική δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικής αγοράς στην Ελλάδα. Φυσικά υπάρχουν αποτελεσματικότεροι τρόποι για να επιτευχθεί το τελευταίο. Αν όμως έχουμε μπροστά μας μία ευκαιρία και την πετάμε επειδή νιώθουμε αδικημένοι ή επειδή ζηλεύουμε, τότε δεν αξίζουμε ούτε καλύτερες ευκαιρίες. [Αυτό θυμίζει όσους είναι άνεργους επειδή δεν καταδέχονται να βρουν δουλειά που δεν είναι πάνω στο αντικείμενό τους. Προτιμούν να τα παίρνουν από τους γονείς, αντί να τα βγάζουν οι ίδιοι, ακόμα και με δουλειά που δεν τους αρέσει.]

Το internet, απλά θα γίνει εργαλείο σπουδών. Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό. Αλλά με το κολάρο της ογκοχρέωσης ο φοιτητής δεν θα μάθει τι εστί ευρυζωνικότητα, σε μία περίοδο που είναι πολύ δραστήριος. Θα μπορέσει να αποκτήσει ADSL όταν θα δουλεύει, οπότε δεν θα έχει χρόνο για να ασχοληθεί με νέες δραστηριότητες. Θα μάθει να ζει χωρίς αυτό. Οι μόνοι που θα ξέρουν τις επιπλέον δυνατότητες του ADSL, θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε εμείς (άντε και λίγοι ακόμα) που ασχολούμαστε λίγο (ή πολύ) παραπάνω με τους υπολογιστές. Συντριπτική μειοψηφία δηλαδή.

Ελπίζω μερικοί να χαίρονται που πλέον δεν διακυβέβεται το bandwidth τους και μαζί χάνεται μία σημαντική ευκαιρία για να μην μετράνε Kbps, αλλά Mbps. Θα συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε οι λίγοι που θα απολαμβάνουν flat-rate ADSL και ουσιαστικά οι μόνοι που μπορούν να συντηρήσουν την αντίστοιχη αγορά. Δεν θα έχουμε να φοβόμαστε μήπως πέσει το bandwidth, αφού θα είναι απλησίαστο σε άλλους.

Στενοχωριέμαι που κάποιοι βλέπουν πώς πρέπει να γίνονται οι αλλαγές και απορρίπτουν κάθε εναλλακτικό (έστω και λιγότερο αποτελεσματικό τρόπο) πιστεύοντας ότι δεν μπορούν να συνδυαστούν. Δηλαδή για να μην "ξανα-ανακαλύψουμε τον τρόχο" πρέπει να μείνουμε καλύτερα στάσιμοι;

[Ο pelasgian ακόμη δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι τα 512/128 δεν θα είναι προνομιακά, αλλά η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που θα δίνει τότε ο ΟΤΕ.]

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo, μήπως θα μπορούσες να απαντήσεις σε ό,τι έχει ειπωθεί μέχρι τώρα ΣΟΒΑΡΑ, και να εξαφανίσεις το ύφος "κρίμα που δεν θα πάρουμε σύνδεση γιατί κάποιοι ζηλεύουν"; Συγκεκριμένα...

* Δέχεσαι το να ζημιώνονται συνάνθρωποί σου για να είναι ΑΝΕΤΟΙ οι φοιτητές; (Διότι δεν μιλάμε για το "αν θα έχουν πρόσβαση", μα για το αν θα έχουν ΑΝΕΤΗ, ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ πρόσβαση)

* Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις επιτέλους, αναλυτικά, το τι σημαίνει για εσένα και όσους έχουν εκφέρει παρόμοιες απόψεις ο όρος "ευρυζωνικότητα" και το που "θα πάνε" τα 5GB των φοιτητών, που τόσο έχουν ανάγκη περισσότερα;

* Μπορείς να μου δώσεις €600 για να πάρω νέους σκληρούς δίσκους; Θα τους χρησιμοποιήσω για να "επεκτείνω την ευρυζωνικότητά μου".

* Αν ξαφνικά μπορούσαμε να αγοράζουμε οθόνες ΜΟΝΟ από το Πλαίσιο, και μία στις τρείς έδειχνε ΜΟΝΟ αποχρώσεις του κόκκινου, αν έπαιρνες μια τέτοια πως θα ένιωθες; Δεν θα είχες αδικηθεί; Δεν θα ήθελες να στην αλλάξουν και να σου δώσουν αυτό για το οποίο πλήρωσες; Πως θα ένιωθες αν σου έλεγαν πως "είναι βάσει μέτρου για την προώθηση της εμπορικότητας στη χώρα μας";

* Υπάρχει ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ πως αν δινόταν απεριόριστη σύνδεση στους φοιτητές, και πληρώναμε σαν ηλίθιοι τις συνδέσεις 150 σαν 384, θα... γίνονταν επενδύσεις, θα βελτιωνόταν το δίκτυο και, στο ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ μέλλον, θα ήμασταν σε καλύτερη θέση; Θέλω απτά στοιχεία, και όχι "λόγια του αέρα".

* Αν οι "κανονικοί" χρήστες με 384 έβλεπαν τις ταχύτητες να πέφτουν δραματικά και "την έκαναν ομαδικώς", από που θα έβγαζαν το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα των χρημάτων τους ΟΤΕς και ISPδες όσον αφορά τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις, ώστε να μπορούν να παρέχουν πρόσβαση και στους φοιτητές; Ή, με διαφορετική διατύπωση, αν οι τιμές για απεριόριστο ADSL 512 ήταν €15 για όλους, θα "την έβγαζαν καθαρή" οι ISPs; Θα ήθελα, επίσης, στοιχεία για αυτό, διότι από ό,τι προσωπικά γνωρίζω και έχω ξαναπεί, το bandwidth πληρώνεται, δεν αναβλύζει από την αποχέτευση...

* Προειδοποίηση: αν ξαναπείς για άλλη μια φορά πως "ζηλεύουμε" για κάτι που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ, και ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ, μάλλον θα καταλλήξουμε να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε. Έχεις 1842 μηνύνατα "στην πλάτη" σου, τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτό, και από ό,τι θυμάμαι είσαι αρκετό καιρό εδώ. Τώρα, ίσως τυχαίνει να εντάσσεσαι σε μία ομάδα που χαίρει μίας διευκόλυνσης. Πρόσεξε, όμως. Εδώ και δύο χρόνια, να το φωνάξω, ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, γκαρίζουμε για το επίπεδο των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Γκαρίζουμε όταν τιγκάρουν τα DSLAM, γκαρίζουμε όταν μπουκώνουν συνδέσεις, γκαρίζουμε όταν κάνει κάποια βλακεία ένας ISP, γκαρίζουμε όταν ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΔΙΚΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΜΑΣ =ΔΕΝ= ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΠΟ. Εδώ και δύο χρόνια (και βάλε, τώρα πια).
ΤΩΡΑ, λοιπόν, που ανακοινώνεται αυτό το μέτρο, το οποίο από ό,τι υπολογίζεται και φαίνεται από την μέχρι τώρα κατάσταση, θα είχε αντίκτυπο στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες αν δινόταν δίχως περιορισμούς (που και πάλι μπορεί να παρουσιάσει μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις). Αντίθετα με το τι κάνουμε δύο χρόνια, δεν λέμε όχι, δεν γκαρίζουμε να μην δωθεί πρόσβαση και αναγνωρίζουμε πως χρειάζεται σε ορισμένες μονάδες. ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ το να "αδικηθούμε" και το να χάσουμε τμήμα από τα φράγκα μας (αφού την πρόσβασή μας την χρυσοπληρώνουμε, η πρόσβαση μας παρέχει bandwidth και το διαθέσιμο bandwidth θα μειωνόταν, έστω και ελάχιστα) μα λέμε, απλά, "ρε παιδιά, να μπει και κάποιο μέτρο"...
Και μας κατακρίνετε και από πάνω; Ε, θυμάσαι ρε Ipo τη έλεγα για τον αχάριστο εγωϊστή Έλληνα, που έχει μάθει να απλώνει το χέρι και μόνο αυτό; Τον ωχαδερφιστή που δεν τον νοιάζει το τι κάνει ο διπλανός του; ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ με αυτή τη λογική, ΓΙΑΤΙ να με νοιάξει εμένα (που με ένοιαξε) το τι θα γίνει με τους φοιτητές, όταν τους ίδιους δεν τους νοιάζει το αν εγώ θα στερηθώ για να βοηθήσω αυτούς; Δεν μπορώ να τους γράψω κανονικότατα; ΓΙΑΤΙ να με νοιάξει η "επέκταση της ευρυζωνικότητας" (όρος-καραμελίτσα, εξηγήστε μας γιατί τα 5GB ΔΕΝ είναι "ευρυζωνικότητα") όταν εγώ ΕΧΩ σύνδεση, και για να "επεκταθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα" εγώ θα πρέπει να τη στερηθώ;

Μήπως επειδή και κάποιοι δεν έχουν γκόμενα θα πρέπει να τους δανείσω την κοπέλα μου να "στανιάρουν"; 

Αμάν πια...



Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Υ.Γ. Έλα, πέτα και εσύ τα φράγκα σου από το μπαλκόνι... Έχει χαβαλέ...

----------


## aesir

Τελικά το "μοντέλο" είναι 15€ + ΦΠΑ, για 5GB και μόνο από τον τόπο σπουδών http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1262

----------


## cyberp

> Τελικά το "μοντέλο" είναι 15€ + ΦΠΑ, για 5GB και μόνο από τον τόπο σπουδών http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1262


Ούτε του παπά   :Thumbsup1:  
Πολύ καλό!! Μακάρι να'μουν φοιτητής ακόμη...  :Sad:

----------


## WAntilles

Άσ' τον *Ducklord*. Ο *Ipo* ΚΑΝΕΙ πως δεν καταλαβαίνει, και πιπιλά συνέχεια την "ευρυζωνικότητα".

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω.

Εάν αυτό το μέτρο δεν συνδυαστεί με παράλληλη πτώση των τιμών ή/και άνοδο σε kbps των παρεχόμενων κλάσεων, ώστε όταν εφαρμοστεί, να παίρνουν οι φοιτητές την κατώτατη υπάρχουσα κλάση, τότε αυτό θα είναι ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ.

Διότι όλοι θα πάνε να πάρουν τσάμπα (€5 + ΦΠΑ) τη γραμμή, και θα πάρουν κανονική συνδρομή μετά για να το ξεσκίσουν (και καλά θα κάνουν όπως είπα γιατί είναι τα πιο δημιουργικά τους χρόνια).

Οι υπόλοιποι που ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ, τί φταίνε;

----------


## chatasos

> Τελικά το "μοντέλο" είναι 15€ + ΦΠΑ, για 5GB και μόνο από τον τόπο σπουδών http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1262


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=128502

----------


## chatasos

> Διότι όλοι θα πάνε να πάρουν τσάμπα (€5 + ΦΠΑ) τη γραμμή, και θα πάρουν κανονική συνδρομή μετά για να το ξεσκίσουν (και καλά θα κάνουν όπως είπα γιατί είναι τα πιο δημιουργικά τους χρόνια).


Δεν νομίζω να το επιτρέψουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι (ΟΤΕ+providers) αυτό  :Whistling:

----------


## Ducklord

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο... Δεν θα το επιτρέψουν...
Και οι demo λογαριασμοί δουλεύουν για 2 μέρες...

 :Wink: 

"Για δες καιρό που διάλεξε..."

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ermis333

> Οι υπόλοιποι που ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ, τί φταίνε;


To ADSL έχει φτιαχτεί για τον οικιακό χρήστη και όχι για γραφεία και δουλειές. Για δουλειές και εργασίες υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα και προσβάσεις.


Από Forthnet ανακοίνωση:

Το συνολικό κόστος (πρόσβαση και συνδρομή) *για το βασικό πακέτο*, δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 15 € το μήνα (χωρίς το ΦΠΑ). Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τη κτήση του ειδικού πακέτου από φοιτητές, είναι να το χρησιμοποιούν από τον τόπο σπουδών τους, καθώς επίσης και να είναι στο όνομά τους η τηλεφωνική γραμμή από την οποία θα γίνεται η σύνδεση.


Δηλαδή θα υπάρχουν κι άλλα πακέτα...ακριβότερα και χωρίς περιορισμούς;;

----------


## chatasos

> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο... Δεν θα το επιτρέψουν...
> Και οι demo λογαριασμοί δουλεύουν για 2 μέρες...


Όταν παίρνεις κάποιο demo δεν αναφέρεται γραπτώς κάπου (σύμβαση?) πόσο διαρκεί αυτό...
Απλά πιστεύεις αυτό που σου λέει στο τηλέφωνο ο πωλητής του provider, ότι δηλαδή θα διαρκέσει 2 μέρες.

Επίσης στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα εμπλέκονται 2 (ΟΤΕ+ISP) και όχι ένας (ISP) όπως στα demo.
Ας το αφήσουμε να τσουλήσει και βλέπουμε  :Whistling:

----------


## aesir

> To ADSL έχει φτιαχτεί για τον οικιακό χρήστη και όχι για γραφεία και δουλειές. Για δουλειές και εργασίες υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα και προσβάσεις.


Πώς καταλήγεις σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;

----------


## NikoLakis

Τι θα εμποδίζει εναν φοιτητη να αγοράσει μια κανονική σύνδεση (flat-rate) και να τη χρησιμοποιήσει με τη γραμμή που θα του δίνει ο οτε ? Αλλα ακομη και αν δε μπορει ο ίδιος θα μπορει να παρει πολυ ευκολα μεσω καποιου γνωστού του

----------


## ipo

Ducklord, πριν γράψω στο thread, διαβάζω όλα τα μηνύματα προσέχοντας την κάθε πρότασή τους. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μερικοί δεν διαβάζουν όσα γράφονται εδώ μέσα και απλά επιμένουν στις ίδιες ερωτήσεις και εκφράζουν τους ίδιους φόβους.

Προσωπικά δεν θα πάρω "φοιτητικό ADSL". Ούτε με νόμιμο, ούτε με πλάγιο τρόπο. Αλλά στηρίζω το μέτρο διότι πιστεύω ότι είναι η μόνη ευκαιρία για διάδωση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Όπως είπε και ο WAntilles έχω φτάσει να επαναλαμβάνω όσα λέω, διότι μερικοί ρωτάνε συνεχώς τα ίδια. Προφανώς δίνω τις ίδιες ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις.

Θα επαναλάβω την απάντηση που έχω ήδη δώσει σε μία σημαντική σου ερώτηση:

Δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τις ταχύτητες και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι. Οι DSL στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν επαρκές bandwidth, διότι το προφίλ του χρήστη που αποκτά γραμμή ADSL αφορά κυρίως άτομο θα διαθέσει τα χρήματα για να εκμεταλλευτεί πλήρως το bandwidth και αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το γεγονός ότι σε πολλές περιοχές δεν δουλεύει το contention 1/20, ενώ στο εξωτερικό δουλεύει το 1/20, το 1/30 και το 1/50 (σε μεγάλες συνδέσεις το τελευταίο).

Ένα απιτάριστο DSLAM είναι εν δυνάμει πιταρισμένο. Αντί να παρακαλάνε κάποιοι να μην γεμίσει το DSLAM τους και στις ταχύτητες 512/128 που έχουν ανέβει ώστε να μην υπάρχει μπούκωμα, δεν θα προτιμούσαν να πέσουν οι τιμές για όλους, ώστε να βελτιωθεί το contention και να αυξηθούν οι ταχύτητες μέσα από τη διεύρυνση της αγοράς.

Κάποιοι δυστυχώς προτιμούν να μείνει απαγορευτικά ακριβό το ADSL (ειδικά στις 512/128) ώστε να είναι μόνοι τους εκεί. Δηλαδή η ακρίβεια να είναι αυτή που θα εξασφαλίζει την ποιότητα. Μαζί όμως εξασφαλίζει και την αργόρυθμη πρόοδο. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν θα ωφεληθώ από "φοιτητικό ADSL" άμεσα. Αναμένω την ωφέλεια μέσα από τη διεύρυνση τις αγοράς ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, δηλαδή μέσα από το κοινωνικό καλό.

Ducklord, δεύτερη φορά λέω (διάβαζε σε παρακαλώ τι γράφω) ότι καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι στις εξαιρέσεις που έχουν ΑΝΑΓΚΗ να μην ρισκάρουν την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης. Προσωπικά προτιμώ να διακινδυνεύσω να μείνω λίγο καιρό με το μισό bandwidth της 256 που έχω (κατά τον οποίο φυσικά και θα παραπονιέμαι στον ΟΤΕ αν έχει πέσει το bandwidth), θα προσβλέπω όμως σε σημαντική βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών στο μέλλον, διότι πλέον όλοι οι ISP θα θέλουν ένα μέρος από το 2% του πληθυσμού που θα έχει ADSL.





> * Προειδοποίηση: αν ξαναπείς για άλλη μια φορά πως "ζηλεύουμε" για κάτι που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ, και ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ, μάλλον θα καταλλήξουμε να μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε.


Αυτό ήταν προσωπική επίθεση. Θα προτιμούσα λίγο περισσότερο σεβασμό, όπως σε σέβομαι κι εγώ. Πιστεύω ότι δημιουργείς πρόβλημα στον εαυτό σου με το να νομίζεις ότι αυτά που λέγονται αφορούν εσένα. Κι ακόμα χειρότερα στρέφεσαι ενάντια σε αυτόν που τα λέει. Τονίζω ότι εγώ δεν ειρωνεύομαι στις δημοσιεύσεις μου, ενώ εσύ το κάνεις συνεχώς, οπότε θα έπρεπε να έχω νιώσει προσβεβλημένος πολύ πριν, αλλά συνεχίζω να συζητάω καλοπροαίρετα.

Σε καιρό αλλαγών και ανάγκης βελτίωσης δεν στέκει το "κάλιο 5 και στο χέρι, παρά 10 και καρτέρι". Με τέτοιο τρόπο σκέψης θα δούμε ADSL2+ με λογικές τιμές σε 5 χρόνια τη στιγμή που στο εξωτερικό έχουν ήδη φτάσει το 1Gbps.

Συμφωνώ με τις προτάσεις του Pop_Maniac για ανάπτυξη και άνοιγμα τις αγοράς. Ας κάνουμε κίνηση για να γίνουν. Όχι, όμως να προσπαθούμε να καταπνίξουμε τις μικρότερες κλίμακας προσπάθειες επειδή δεν είναι τόσο ουσιαστικές όσο θα θέλαμε. Από το λίγο δηλαδή, είναι καλύτερα το μηδέν;

Ακόμα και σε άλλη κατηγορία πολιτών να δινόταν ευκαιρία για φτηνότερο internet, θα την υποστήριζα. Ας πάρουν οι συνταξιούχοι, τα άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες, οι οικοκυρές. Σκοπός είναι να πληθύνουν οι απδέκτες της υπηρεσίας. Όσο πιο δραστήριοι είναι αυτοί, τόσο καλύτερα για όλους μας. Γι' αυτό και πιστεύω ότι οι φοιτητές είναι το καλύτερο target group. Ακόμα κι αν η όλη προσπάθεια γίνεται ψηφοθηρικά, δεν βλέπετε ότι μέσα από αυτήν θα ωφεληθούμε όλοι; Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει αποτελεσματικότερος τρόπος για να ανοίξει η αγορά, δεν είναι φανερό ότι και με τον τρόπο αυτό γίνεται ένα σημαντικό άνοιγμα;


Φιλικά,
ipo.

----------


## bobinski

Πάντως οι φοβεροί ΑιΕςΠις (βλέπει Φορθνετ), πάλι κατάφεραν να κάνουν ελέεινη την πρωτοβουλία που πήρε η κυβέρνηση.
1. Κατάφεραν να βάλουν ογκοχρεώση, άκουσον, άκουσον στην 512!
2. Κατάφεραν η προσφορά να απευθύνεται μόνο στον τόπο σπουδών, λες και όταν φεύγεις από εκεί που σπουδάζεις το καλοκαίρι ή σε γιορτές, η φοιτητική σου ιδιότητα αναστέλλεται και δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο γιατί όλη μέρα ξύνεσαι, πίνεις καφέδες και συναντάς παλαιούς συμμαθητές.
3. Κατάφεραν να προσφέρουν το πακέτο μόνο σε όσους το τηλέφωνο είναι στο όνομα τους. Εμένα τα τηλέφωνα των 4 από τους 5 συμφοιτητές μου από άλλες πόλεις που ρώτησα είναι στο όνομα των πατεράδων τους, (άντε ας είναι σύμπτωση...)
4. Κατάφεραν να δείξουν το γλυκό στον πεινασμένο, να του αφήσουν να τσιμπήσει ένα κομματάκι και στο τέλος να τον κάνουν να ζητήσει να το γευτεί πραγματικά, δηλαδή να πάρει μια κανονική πλήρη σύνδεση.
5. Κατάφεραν να βρουν τρόπο να μπουκώσουν τα ντιεσλαμς και το μπαντγουιντθ εις βάρος όλων μας.

Μάλλον - αν και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω- σε αυτή την υπόθεση περισσότερο σωστός είναι ο πΟΤΕ (έλεος!) που μείωσε το πάγιο του, παρά οι παροχείς, που ούτως ή άλλως είχαν τέτοια μίζερα πακέτα με ογκοχρώση από 9,90 ευρώ. Μας δουλεύουν στα μούτρα μου φαίνεται.

Να σημειώσω πως εγώ είμαι φοιτητής, έχω ντιεσελ, το χρησιμοποιώ στον τόπο όπου σπουδάζω -στη μόνιμη κατοικία μου-, η γραμμή δεν είναι στο όνομα μου, αλλά αυτό έυκολα αλλάζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιώ 5 γκίγκα όχι σε ένα μήνα, αλλά σε ένα 3ήμερο-4ήμερο. Όμορφα...

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως οι φοβεροί ΑιΕςΠις (βλέπει Φορθνετ), πάλι κατάφεραν να κάνουν ελέεινη την πρωτοβουλία που πήρε η κυβέρνηση.
> 1. Κατάφεραν να βάλουν ογκοχρεώση, άκουσον, άκουσον στην 512!
> 2. Κατάφεραν η προσφορά να απευθύνεται μόνο στον τόπο σπουδών, λες και όταν φεύγεις από εκεί που σπουδάζεις το καλοκαίρι ή σε γιορτές, η φοιτητική σου ιδιότητα αναστέλλεται και δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο γιατί όλη μέρα ξύνεσαι, πίνεις καφέδες και συναντάς παλαιούς συμμαθητές.
> 3. Κατάφεραν να προσφέρουν το πακέτο μόνο σε όσους το τηλέφωνο είναι στο όνομα τους. Εμένα τα τηλέφωνα των 4 από τους 5 συμφοιτητές μου από άλλες πόλεις που ρώτησα είναι στο όνομα των πατεράδων τους, (άντε ας είναι σύμπτωση...)
> 4. Κατάφεραν να δείξουν το γλυκό στον πεινασμένο, να του αφήσουν να τσιμπήσει ένα κομματάκι και στο τέλος να τον κάνουν να ζητήσει να το γευτεί πραγματικά, δηλαδή να πάρει μια κανονική πλήρη σύνδεση.
> 5. Κατάφεραν να βρουν τρόπο να μπουκώσουν τα ντιεσλαμς και το μπαντγουιντθ εις βάρος όλων μας.
> 
> Μάλλον - αν και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω- σε αυτή την υπόθεση περισσότερο σωστός είναι ο πΟΤΕ (έλεος!) που μείωσε το πάγιο του, παρά οι παροχείς, που ούτως ή άλλως είχαν τέτοια μίζερα πακέτα με ογκοχρώση από 9,90 ευρώ. Μας δουλεύουν στα μούτρα μου φαίνεται.
> 
> Να σημειώσω πως εγώ είμαι φοιτητής, έχω ντιεσελ, το χρησιμοποιώ στον τόπο όπου σπουδάζω -στη μόνιμη κατοικία μου-, η γραμμή δεν είναι στο όνομα μου, αλλά αυτό έυκολα αλλάζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιώ 5 γκίγκα όχι σε ένα μήνα, αλλά σε ένα 3ήμερο-4ήμερο. Όμορφα...


1. Η ογκοχρέωση κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έπρεπε να μπει, όχι διότι την χρειάζεται για τις σπουδές του ο φοιτητής, αλλά επειδή μακροπρόθεσμα η δραστηριοποίηση του θα τονώσει την αγορά στην Ελλάδα.

2. Καλώς έγινε αυτό, ώστε να αποφευχθεί "πούλημα ή χάρισμα" συνδρομών σε μη φοιτητές. Καλώς ή κακώς αποφασίστηκε η μείωση τιμών να αφορά μόνο φοιτητές, επομένως κάπως θα πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί αυτό.

3. Το ίδιο με το 2.

4. Αυτό θα κάνει καλό στην αγορά, διότι όσοι θέλουν το παραπάνω θα το έχουν. Θα δουν ότι τους αρέσει ή ότι τους βοηθά το ADSL και αν το έχουν αναγκή θα το πληρώσουν. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν θα το δουν όλοι, διότι δεν θα έχουν όλοι τα λεφτά για το flat-rate.

5. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος θα ήταν να δωθεί πρόσβαση μέσω ξεχωριστού δικτύου (να σχεδιαστούν μητροπολικτικά δίκτυα wifi, ή με DSLAM ειδικά για τους φοιτητές, καθηγητές, μαθητές). Δυστυχώς απορρίφθηκε διότι θέλει χρόνο...

Ο επίλογός σου ήταν προκλητικός και καλά θα κάνουν να στην πουν οι μη φοιτητές του forum.

----------


## ermis333

> Πώς καταλήγεις σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;


Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα το ADSL βγήκε για να αντιμετωπίσει το Cable, και τα 2 αποτελούν υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται στους οικιακούς χρήστες σε φτηνή τιμή (εκτός από εδώ). 

Για δουλειές γραφεία κτλ υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα που πολλές φορές έχουν υπερδιπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## ipo

> Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα το ADSL βγήκε για να αντιμετωπίσει το Cable, και τα 2 αποτελούν υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται στους οικιακούς χρήστες σε φτηνή τιμή (εκτός από εδώ). 
> 
> Για δουλειές γραφεία κτλ υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα που πολλές φορές έχουν υπερδιπλάσια τιμή.


...τα οποία προσφέρουν εγγυημένο bandwidth, το οποίο χρειάζεται ο επαγγελματίας προκειμένου να μην χρεοκοπήσει.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα οι υψηλές τιμές έχουν κάνει τον επαγγελματία να μην μπορεί να πληρώσει αυτό που κανονικά χρειάζεται και να στρέφεται σε πιο απλές λύσεις. Οι ADSL με το contention ratio 1/20 έχουν εκφυλιστεί σε εργαλεία για μερικούς και αντικείμενα για διασκέδασης για άλλους, οι οποίοι προσπαθούν να αποκομίσουν τα μέγιστα από αυτές, διότι τις χρυσοπληρώνουν.

----------


## ermis333

> 1. Η ογκοχρέωση κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έπρεπε να μπει, όχι διότι την χρειάζεται για τις σπουδές του ο φοιτητής, αλλά επειδή μακροπρόθεσμα η δραστηριοποίηση του θα τονώσει την αγορά στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> 2. Καλώς έγινε αυτό, ώστε να αποφευχθεί "πούλημα ή χάρισμα" συνδρομών σε μη φοιτητές. Καλώς ή κακώς αποφασίστηκε η μείωση τιμών να αφορά μόνο φοιτητές, επομένως κάπως θα πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί αυτό.
> 
> 3. Το ίδιο με το 2.
> 
> 4. Αυτό θα κάνει καλό στην αγορά, διότι όσοι θέλουν το παραπάνω θα το έχουν. Θα δουν ότι τους αρέσει ή ότι τους βοηθά το ADSL και αν το έχουν αναγκή θα το πληρώσουν. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν θα το δουν όλοι, διότι δεν θα έχουν όλοι τα λεφτά για το flat-rate.
> 
> 5. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην υπάρχει τέτοιος κίνδυνος θα ήταν να δωθεί πρόσβαση μέσω ξεχωριστού δικτύου (να σχεδιαστούν μητροπολικτικά δίκτυα wifi, ή με DSLAM ειδικά για τους φοιτητές, καθηγητές, μαθητές). Δυστυχώς απορρίφθηκε διότι θέλει χρόνο...
> ...


1. Συμφωνώ.

2.Σε αυτό διαφωνώ αυτόμάτως αποκλείουν την εξ' αποστάσεως εκπαίδευση την οποία υποτίθεται θέλουν να προωθήσουν με την ευρυζωνικότητα.

Επίσης πολλά περιφεριακά ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ βρίσκονται σε γειτονικούς νομούς και πολύ κοντά σε μεγάλες πόλεις με αποτέλεσμα οι φοιτητές να μην νοικιάζουν σπίτια αλλά να πηγαινοέρχονται....αυτοί δηλάδη γιατί να μην μπορούν να πάρουν φoιτητικό ADSL;

3. Αυτό με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.....άλλωστε 5 λεπα και 15.4€ εφάπαξ κοστίζει η μεταβίβαση γραμμής...σιγά τ' αυγά. 

4. Συμφωνώ

5. επίσης

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo, σόρυ αν προσβλήθηκες, μα εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ - για να στο πω απλά - πως για κάποιο λόγο μας δουλεύεις. Και αυτό είναι πιο προσβλητικό από την ειρωνεία (κατ' εμέ). Τουλάχιστον, με την ειρωνεία "τσιγκλάς" τον άλλο στα πλαίσια συζήτησης. Πρόσεξε τι, και πως το γράφεις...:




> Σε καιρό αλλαγών και ανάγκης βελτίωσης δεν στέκει το "κάλιο 5 και στο χέρι, παρά 10 και καρτέρι"


και δύο γραμμές παρακάτω...



> Από το λίγο δηλαδή, είναι καλύτερα το μηδέν;


!!!
Δηλαδή, με απόσταση δύο γραμμών, δύο απολύτως αντιφατικές απόψεις, δύο διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις δύο καταστάσεων από το ίδιο άτομο, η μία συντηρητική, η άλλη προοδευτική! Ξεκινάς δηλώνοντας πως είναι αποδεκτό και το 0 αν πρόκειται να υπάρξει πιθανότητα βελτίωσης μα παρακάτω - μιλώντας αυτή τη φορά για προσπάθεια, και όχι για bandwidth - λες πως οτιδήποτε είναι καλύτερο από το μηδέν!




> Σκοπός είναι να πληθύνουν οι απδέκτες της υπηρεσίας. Όσο πιο δραστήριοι είναι αυτοί, τόσο καλύτερα για όλους μας


Δηλαδή, αν δεν υπήρχαν και περιορισμοί και ήταν και heavy users, "θα ήταν καλύτερα για όλους μας"..!!!
Συγχώρεσέ με που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω το "πως"...

Πέρα από αυτά, δεν απάντησες στις ερωτήσεις μου διότι ήταν ειρωνικές, ή διότι δεν θα ακούγονταν ωραίες οι απαντήσεις; Θα τις επαναλάβω και, ειλικρινά, θα περιμένω απαντήσεις. Ακόμη και σε αυτές που θεωρείς πιό ειρωνικές από το "παντεσπάνι για τους φοιτητές"  :Wink: 

* Δέχεσαι το να ζημιώνονται συνάνθρωποί σου για να είναι ΑΝΕΤΟΙ οι φοιτητές; (Διότι δεν μιλάμε για το "αν θα έχουν πρόσβαση", μα για το αν θα έχουν ΑΝΕΤΗ, ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ πρόσβαση)

* Μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις επιτέλους, αναλυτικά, το τι σημαίνει για εσένα και όσους έχουν εκφέρει παρόμοιες απόψεις ο όρος "ευρυζωνικότητα" και το που "θα πάνε" τα 5GB των φοιτητών, που τόσο έχουν ανάγκη περισσότερα;

* Μπορείς να μου δώσεις €600 για να πάρω νέους σκληρούς δίσκους; Θα τους χρησιμοποιήσω για να "επεκτείνω την ευρυζωνικότητά μου".

* Αν ξαφνικά μπορούσαμε να αγοράζουμε οθόνες ΜΟΝΟ από το Πλαίσιο, και μία στις τρείς έδειχνε ΜΟΝΟ αποχρώσεις του κόκκινου, αν έπαιρνες μια τέτοια πως θα ένιωθες; Δεν θα είχες αδικηθεί; Δεν θα ήθελες να στην αλλάξουν και να σου δώσουν αυτό για το οποίο πλήρωσες; Πως θα ένιωθες αν σου έλεγαν πως "είναι βάσει μέτρου για την προώθηση της εμπορικότητας στη χώρα μας";

* Υπάρχει ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ πως αν δινόταν απεριόριστη σύνδεση στους φοιτητές, και πληρώναμε σαν ηλίθιοι τις συνδέσεις 150 σαν 384, θα... γίνονταν επενδύσεις, θα βελτιωνόταν το δίκτυο και, στο ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ μέλλον, θα ήμασταν σε καλύτερη θέση; Θέλω απτά στοιχεία, και όχι "λόγια του αέρα".

* Αν οι "κανονικοί" χρήστες με 384 έβλεπαν τις ταχύτητες να πέφτουν δραματικά και "την έκαναν ομαδικώς", από που θα έβγαζαν το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα των χρημάτων τους ΟΤΕς και ISPδες όσον αφορά τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις, ώστε να μπορούν να παρέχουν πρόσβαση και στους φοιτητές; Ή, με διαφορετική διατύπωση, αν οι τιμές για απεριόριστο ADSL 512 ήταν €15 για όλους, θα "την έβγαζαν καθαρή" οι ISPs; Θα ήθελα, επίσης, στοιχεία για αυτό, διότι από ό,τι προσωπικά γνωρίζω και έχω ξαναπεί, το bandwidth πληρώνεται, δεν αναβλύζει από την αποχέτευση...

Και η τελευταία προσθήκη...

* Μήπως επειδή και κάποιοι δεν έχουν γκόμενα θα πρέπει να τους δανείσω την κοπέλα μου να "στανιάρουν"; 

Περιμένω απαντήσεις. Όχι χαρακτηρισμούς, όχι υπεκφυγές, όχι γενικά σχόλια. Ως τώρα κάποιοι νομίζουν πως οι υπόλοιποι συνομιλητές τους είναι ηλίθιοι. Μην εντάσσεις τον εαυτό σου ανάμεσά τους... Ποιός λογικός άνθρωπος εγκαθιστά 7 διανομές του Linux μέσα σε ένα μήνα; Πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι το video streaming στα πλαίσια της μάθησης; Και, ειλικρινά, ΠΟΥ είδες την ειρωνία στο "υπάρχει εγγύηση πως θα γίνει αναβάθμιση" ή στο "εσύ θα πλήρωνες"; Πως διάολο εκφράζεται η "ευρυζωνικότητα" από τον χρήστη, αν ΟΧΙ από τα P2P που λέγαμε πως θα λυώσουν και, ειδικά, στα πλαίσια της χώρας μας;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας


EDIT:
Υ.Γ.: Όσο για το ποιός έχει το προσβλητικό ύφος...




> αυτό θυμίζει όσους είναι άνεργους επειδή δεν καταδέχονται να βρουν δουλειά που δεν είναι πάνω στο αντικείμενό τους. Προτιμούν να τα παίρνουν από τους γονείς, αντί να τα βγάζουν οι ίδιοι, ακόμα και με δουλειά που δεν τους αρέσει.


...και, είτε το πιστεύετε είτε όχι, το σχόλιο αναφέρεται σε ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ. 

Δηλαδή, όσοι δουλεύουν και πληρώνουν τη σύνδεσή τους, "σου θυμίζουν τους άνεργους που δεν καταδέχονται να βρουν δουλειά στο αντικείμενό τους και προτιμούν να τα παίρνουν από τους γονείς τους".

Οι φοιτητές που ζητούν απεριόριστη σύνδεση "τσάμπα"... χμμμ... επέτρεψέ μου να συμπληρώσω... "σου θυμίζουν τους σκληρά εργαζόμενους που βγάζουν το ψωμί τους με τον μόχθο τους, δεν καταδέχονται να τα παίρνουν από τους γονείς και, στην ανάγκη, κάνουν και δουλειές που δεν τους αρέσουν για να είναι σωστοί απένανντι στις υποχρεώσεις τους"...

Μήπως, ΜΗΠΩΣ λέω, κάπου τα έχεις μπλέξει; Ή, απλά, "μας" δουλεύεις;

----------


## ermis333

Σε επικοινωνία μου με τη Forthnet Μου είπαν πως κρατάν τις παρατηρήσεις από αυτούς που εκδηλώνουν ενδιαφέρουν και μού είπε πως ήδη έχουν υπάρξει πολλά παράπονα για την ογκοχρέωση και για τον τόπο σπουδών....και πως όλα αυτά θα τα μεταφέρουν στους αρμόδιους για τυχών αλλαγές στο πακέτο.

----------


## ipo

Οι απόψεις μου δεν είναι αντιφατικές. Το μη εγγυημένο bandwidth δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα κακό bandiwdth ή ανύπαρκτο bandwidth.

Οι ερωτήσεις σου έχουν προφανείς απαντήσεις ή έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί από εμένα. Είναι κουραστικό να λέω τα ίδια.

Μία μόνο χρήζει απάντησης (έχει απαντηθεί ξανά βέβαια...):




> * Υπάρχει ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ πως αν δινόταν απεριόριστη σύνδεση στους φοιτητές, και πληρώναμε σαν ηλίθιοι τις συνδέσεις 150 σαν 384, θα... γίνονταν επενδύσεις, θα βελτιωνόταν το δίκτυο και, στο ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ μέλλον, θα ήμασταν σε καλύτερη θέση; Θέλω απτά στοιχεία, και όχι "λόγια του αέρα".


Υπάρχει εγγύηση ότι αν βγεις έξω στο δρόμο δεν θα σε χτυπήσει αυτοκίνητο; Για τις ADSL πρέπει να κρίνεις με βάση τη λογική και την εμπειρία από το εξωτερικό: Όσο αυξάνει η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και όσο περισσότεροι χρήστες μπαίνουν, τόσο προσεγγίζεται η ιδανική κατανομή για την οποία έχει σχεδιαστεί η αναλογία συμφόρησης. Όσοι ξέρουν στοιχειώδη στατιστική, αντιλαμβάνονται ότι οι πιθανοκρατικοί νόμοι έχουν καλύτερη προσέγγιση για μεγάλους αριθμούς.

Προτείνω, αν θέλετε να μην ρίχνουμε το επίπεδο της συζήτησης με προτάσεις όπως οι ακόλουθες.




> * Μπορείς να μου δώσεις €600 για να πάρω νέους σκληρούς δίσκους; Θα τους χρησιμοποιήσω για να "επεκτείνω την ευρυζωνικότητά μου".
> 
> * Μήπως επειδή και κάποιοι δεν έχουν γκόμενα θα πρέπει να τους δανείσω την κοπέλα μου να "στανιάρουν";

----------


## aesir

> Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα το ADSL βγήκε για να αντιμετωπίσει το Cable, και τα 2 αποτελούν υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται στους οικιακούς χρήστες σε φτηνή τιμή (εκτός από εδώ). 
> 
> Για δουλειές γραφεία κτλ υπάρχουν άλλα πακέτα που πολλές φορές έχουν υπερδιπλάσια τιμή.


Εχεις λάθος αντίληψη της χρηστικότητας της ADSL, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε για άλλο thread γιατί θα πάμε offtopic.

----------


## frap

> 1. Κατάφεραν να βάλουν ογκοχρεώση, άκουσον, άκουσον στην 512!


Κάπως έπρεπε να το ισοσκελίσουν...



> 2. Κατάφεραν η προσφορά να απευθύνεται μόνο στον τόπο σπουδών, λες και όταν φεύγεις από εκεί που σπουδάζεις το καλοκαίρι ή σε γιορτές, η φοιτητική σου ιδιότητα αναστέλλεται και δεν χρησιμοποιείς το δίκτυο γιατί όλη μέρα ξύνεσαι, πίνεις καφέδες και συναντάς παλαιούς συμμαθητές.


Δεν πιστέψω πως υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα είναι διατεθειμένοι να διατηρούν δύο ενεργές dsl σε δύο σημεία και να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο την μία... Ή να ενεργοποιούν/κόβουν την πρόσβαση για 3 μήνες.




> 3. Κατάφεραν να προσφέρουν το πακέτο μόνο σε όσους το τηλέφωνο είναι στο όνομα τους.


όπως παραδέχεσαι αυτό δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα...




> 4. Κατάφεραν να δείξουν το γλυκό στον πεινασμένο, να του αφήσουν να τσιμπήσει ένα κομματάκι και στο τέλος να τον κάνουν να ζητήσει να το γευτεί πραγματικά, δηλαδή να πάρει μια κανονική πλήρη σύνδεση.


κι αυτό, συνολικά, κέρδος είναι...




> 5. Κατάφεραν να βρουν τρόπο να μπουκώσουν τα ντιεσλαμς και το μπαντγουιντθ εις βάρος όλων μας.


βάζοντας ογκοχρέωση;

Από την άλλη αν δίνανε unmetered θα "κάθονταν" όλοι οι ISP γιατί ως γνωστών ο OTE είναι λίγο αργός στην παράδωση νέων κυκλωμάτων/ΟΞΥΑ/κλπ.

----------


## mrsaccess

Οι διευκολύνσεις που προσφέρει το κράτος στους φοιτητές δεν παρέχονται για να κάνουν τη ζωή τους πολυτελή αλλά για να καλύψουν βασικές τους ανάγκες.

Στα καράβια φοιτητικό εισητήριο υπάρχει στην Γ θέση και όχι στην Α.
Στα τρένα τα απλά έχουν φοιτητικό εισητήριο, το Intercity δεν έχει.
Στα αεροπλάνα ούτε λόγος να γίνεται.

Ομοίως στους φοιτητές δίνουν δωμάτια 10-15τμ σε εστίες και όχι πολυτελή τριάρια στο κέντρο της πόλης.

Έχω τρεις φίλους οι οποίοι νοικιάζουν σπίτι μαζί και πάλι θεωρούν ακριβό να μοιραστούν μία adsl διά του τρία.

Για αυτούς είναι το νέο μέτρο και όχι για όσους θέλουν να κατεβάζουν φτηνά τσόντες.
Σε λίγο θα ζητήσουμε έκπτωση 50% και στα αυτοκίνητα! Έλεος!

----------


## Nik0s

Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των σημερινών χρηστών είναι βαρείς χρήστες λόγω κόστους.

Εάν το 1/3 των φοιτητικών συνδέσεων παραμείνει στην ογκοχρέωση, τότε μιλάμε για αποσυμφόρηση .Υπενθυμίζω ότι το bandwidth των VPs (κάθε DSLAM έχει 3 VPs, ένα για κάθε rate) άυξάνει από τον ΟΤΕ ανάλογο με τον αριθμό τον χρηστών με αναλογία 1:20

Είμαι πολύ θετικός στην ενέργεια με τον τρόπο που υλοποιήθηκε. Τα 15€ στο βασικό πακέτο με 5GB είναι πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή. Όποιος θέλει παραπάνω, θα πληρώσει παραπάνω.

Όσο για τον τόπο εγκατάστασης, έφόσον η ADSL γραμμή  δεν είναι φορητή, είναι λογικό η προσφορά να ισχύει για τον τόπο φοίτησης. Όποιος θέλει να έχει ADSL και στον τόπο καταγωγής του θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ξεχωριστά την ADSL πρόσβαση εκεί. Η συνδρομή ADSL παραμένει φορητή. Κοινώς, όποις θέλει να έχει ADSL και στον τόπο καταγωγής του, θα πρέπει να επιβαρυνθεί με 20€ το μήνα παραπάνω.

Πιστεύω ότι έγινε ένα βήμα στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Μαζική εισροή χρηστών, με περιορισμούς ώστε να διαφυλαχθεί η ποιότητα υπηρεσιών.

Επίσης μην είστε τόσο βέβαιοι ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές είναι σχετικοί με ίντερνετ και  υπολογιστές. Για την ακρίβεια οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν μόνο τα πολύ βασικά. Για 15€ μήνα, προσωπικά αναμένω σημαντική εισροή ελαφρών χρηστών.

----------


## harryal

Πέρα από τις εξαγγελίες της Forthnet γνωρίζει κάποιος αν οι νέες αυτές συνδέσεις θα προσφερθούν άμεσα;;

----------


## ipo

Θα προσφερθούν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το νέο ακαδημαϊκό έτος. Δηλαδή από Οκτώβριο. Μέχρι τότε θα έχουν γίνει όλες οι γραμμές 384/128 --> 512/128 από τον ΟΤΕ.

Το να είναι η γραμμή στο όνομα του φοιτητή εξασφαλίζει δύο πράγματα.

α) Να δυσκολεύονται προσπάθειες παράνομης απόκτησης φοιτητικής γραμμής ADSL.

β) Να εξασφαλίζεται ότι δεν θα πρόκειται για πακέτα "ADSL σε κουτί" τα οποία δεσμεύουν τους κατόχους τους ως προς την αλλαγή ISP.

Φυσικά ο βασικός λόγος είναι ο α.

Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να δίνεται η δυνατότητα απόκτησης μίας μόνο γραμμής, αλλά σε όποιον τόπο επιθυμεί ο φοιτητής, ώστε να καλύπτει όσους φοιτητές, λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων μένουν στο πατρικό τους και πηγαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο μόνο για τις εξετάσεις (ή ακόμα περισσότεροι που χρωστάνε μόνο τη διπλωματική τους). Το μέτρο όμως αυτό υπάρχει για να μην γίνει ασύδοτος "δανεισμός" συνδέσεων και γραμμών, οπότε θυσιάζεται το παραπάνω μικρό, αλλά σημαντικό, ποσοστό φοιτητών.

[Πιστεύω ότι όσοι φοιτητές νοικιάζουν σπίτια λίγω έξω από την πόλη σπουδών (επειδή είναι πιο φτηνά), δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής. Θα δείξουν κάποια ανοχή ως προς αυτό οι αρμόδιοι.]

----------


## nikos_gr

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο από εμένα.
Όπως όλοι ξέρετε υάρχουν οι συνδέσεις που λέγονται Home και αυτές που λέγονται office.Οι δεύτερες προσφέρουν μαζί με άλλα καλύτερο ratio και δεν υπάρχουν για πλάκα.Αν η δουλεια σου εξαρτάται από αυτό και βγάζεις το ψωμί σου από εκεί δεν νομίζω πως θα το σκεφτείς και πολύ να επιλέξεις τη δεύτερη.

Όσο για αυτούς που λένε οτί οι φοιτητές θα πάρουν και δεύτερη σύνδεση για να ξεφύγουν από την ογκοχρέωση έχω ένα να πώ.Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ.
Αν πάρουν και δεύτερη θα την πληρώσουν duuuuuuuh και με δεδομένο οτι ήδη θα έχουν πληρώσει 10 Ε για τα 5 Giga (την οποία μάλλον θα παίρνεις υποχρεωτικά,εξου και πακέτο) και με δεδομένο οτι όπως προείπαμε 384->512 το Σεπτέμβριο η διαφορά είναι 1 5ευρω.Οπότε θα πληρώνουν όσα και οι υπόλοιποι.Εκτός αν ορισμένοι θεωρούν οτί πρέπει να απαγορέψουμε στους φοιτητές να παίρνουν dsl ακόμα και όταν την πληρώνουν κανονικά.

Τώρα αν θεωρείτε τα 5 Ε τόσο τραγική διαφορά ρε παιδια έχω ξανά ένα πράγμα να πω:Η Μ Α Ρ Τ Ο Ν (που λέει και ο μ@λ@κ@ς)...  :Evil:

----------


## Gordon`s

Απορώ με τι σθένος λέτε για το όνομα κατόχου γραμμής? Σαν να μου λέτε να βγάζει κάποιος εισητήρια φοιτικά με το πάσο το δικό μου.. Είναι δυνατόν? Και τι θα πει ότι κάποιος δεν έχει στο όνομα του την γραμμή? Τι τον εμποδίζει να την βάλει? Δώστε μου έναν λόγο!

Από την άλλη πλευρά, είναι δυνατόν να κουβαλάμε μια γραμμή σε όποιο σημείο της Ελλάδας πάμε διακοπές? Δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι ιδιωτικοί/δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι λένε να την πάρουμε την γραμμή στην παραλία? Τι άλλο θα ακόυσω θέε μου!
Εγώ και γραμμή έχω στο όνομα μου και DSL στο όνομα μου, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ όταν γυρίζω σπίτι μου το καλοκαίρι, το πάσχα να παίρνω και την γραμμή μαζί μου, ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο, ναι και αυτό, γιατί όχι, να μην χρεώνω την μανούλα μου. Ήμαρτων.

Ερώτηση: Ειπώθηκε ότι αφορά μόνο φοιτητές που ζουν σε άλλη πόλη? Στο άρθρο της 4-net δεν το αναφέρει και μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο.

Υ.Γ. Νίκος τα 15€ είναι και γραμμή και ISP.. Τώρα στην 384 πληρώνουμε 20 ΟΤΕ και min ~25 ISP, για 384.. Μπερδεύτηκες.

----------


## profitis

Aπορία:

Η adsl access δεν θα σχετίζεται άμεσα με το dsl net.Δηλαδή θα μπορεί κάποιος να παίρνει την γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ και μετά να βάζει ότι σύνδεση γουστάρει;---Δηλαδή σύνδεση ακριβή,χωρίς ογκοχρέωση;---

Κάτι άλλο IPO,η μεταφορά στην 512 κλάσση είναι σίγουρη ή παίζεται;Το πάγιο θα είναι αντίστοιχο με την 384 φαντάζομαι,σωστά.Το κυριότερο όλων.Ελπίζω να μας πετάξουν καμία ογκοχρέωση και στους υπόλοιπες χρήστες απο τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## ipo

Όπως βλέπω την εξέλιξη του "φοιτητικού ADSL", ενδέχεται να δωθούν ποικίλα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης καθώς και ένα flat-rate (με αυξανόμενες τιμές).

Στην Ολλανδία έχει δοθεί πολλά πακέτα για τους φοιτητές. Το πιο φτηνό κοστίζει 20 ευρώ/μήνα και αφορά σύνδεση 256/256, ενώ *το πιο ακριβό κοστίζει 50 ευρώ/μήνα και αφορά σύνδεση 8 Mbps/1 Mbps*. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και όλα τα ενδιάμεσα με τιμές κοντά στα 20-25 ευρώ μήνα. *Όλα είναι flat-rate*.

* Στη Γερμανία έδωσαν και πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης, αλλά τα φοιτητκά πακέτα ξεκινούν από 8 ευρώ/μήνα*. Κάθε επιπλέον GByte κατεβάσματος κοστίζει 6 ευρώ, ώστε να μην βγουν χρεωμένοι οι φοιτητές, αν χρειαστούν ή επιθυμίσουν περισσότερο bandwidth. Στην Ελλάδα οι ISP χρεώνουν 2,5 φορές περισσότερο (14 ευρώ/Gbyte) το extra bandwidth στα πακέτα ογκοχρέωσης. *Φυσικά έδωσαν στους φοιτητές και πακέτα flat-rate με 19 ευρώ μήνα το 1 Mbit, 60 ευρώ/μήνα τα 2 Mbit και 80 ευρώ/μήνα τα 3 Mbit (downstream).* Οι τιμές που ανέφερα περιλαμβάνουν γραμμή και ISP.

Εξακολουθώ πάντως να πιστεύω ότι ευρυζωνικότητα και τσιγγουνιά στο bandwidth δεν πάνε μαζί (Δεν μιλάω για φοιτιτικές ανάγκες, αλλά για αλλαγή του τρόπου ζωής).

----------


## nikos_gr

ΑΝ η 384 γίνει 512 τότε ένας φοιτητής που θα θελήσεις απεριόριστη πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να πληρώσει(ενδεικτικά):
15 Ευρώ για γραμμή και 5 giga
Άλλα 25 Ευρώ για δεύτερο λογαριασμό από isp χωρίς ογκοχρέωση.
Σύνολο 40
Αν παμε κανονικά χωρίς φοιτητικά πακέτα είναι 20(γραμμή)+25(isp)=45 Ε  :Wink:  
Αν νομίζετε ακόμα οτί αξήζει τον κόπο να μιλάμε ακόμα για προνομιούχους then be my guest...

----------


## ipo

> Απορώ με τι σθένος λέτε για το όνομα κατόχου γραμμής? Σαν να μου λέτε να βγάζει κάποιος εισητήρια φοιτικά με το πάσο το δικό μου.. Είναι δυνατόν? Και τι θα πει ότι κάποιος δεν έχει στο όνομα του την γραμμή? Τι τον εμποδίζει να την βάλει? Δώστε μου έναν λόγο!
> 
> Από την άλλη πλευρά, είναι δυνατόν να κουβαλάμε μια γραμμή σε όποιο σημείο της Ελλάδας πάμε διακοπές? Δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι ιδιωτικοί/δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι λένε να την πάρουμε την γραμμή στην παραλία? Τι άλλο θα ακόυσω θέε μου!
> Εγώ και γραμμή έχω στο όνομα μου και DSL στο όνομα μου, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ όταν γυρίζω σπίτι μου το καλοκαίρι, το πάσχα να παίρνω και την γραμμή μαζί μου, ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο, ναι και αυτό, γιατί όχι, να μην χρεώνω την μανούλα μου. Ήμαρτων.


Μη γενικεύεις. Είναι άποψη που είπε κάποιος και ίσως παρερμήνευσες. Φυσικά οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούμε με τις παρατηρήσεις σου. Τέτοιες υπερβολές απλά να τις αγνοείς.





> Υ.Γ. Νίκος τα 15€ είναι και γραμμή και ISP.. Τώρα στην 384 πληρώνουμε 20 ΟΤΕ και min ~25 ISP, για 384.. Μπερδεύτηκες.


Μάλλον εσύ μπερδεύτηκες εδώ. Σου μίλησε για την περίπτωση όπου κάποιος θα πληρώσει ΚΑΙ την κανονική σύνδεση του ISP, ώστε να έχει flat-rate. Επομένως η διαφορά θα είναι όσο ακριβώς είπε. Προτείνω να διαβάσεις καλύτερα τι έγραψε.

----------


## Sovjohn

Μετά από αρκετές σελίδες, ξανατονίζω μερικά πράγματα σε αυτή την συζήτηση (που έχει σπάσει ρεκόρ απαντήσεων αν και ξεκίνησε πολύ αργά...)

Να τονίσω ότι τα παρακάτω αποτελούν προσωπικές, πάντα, απόψεις, και δεν έχουν σκοπό να προσβάλλουν ή να θίξουν καμία πληθυσμιακή ομάδα (φοιτήτες - μη φοιτητές).

Νομίζω ότι το μέτρο αποτελεί πρόοδο ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΟΤΙ...ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ κίνηση και αν γίνεται που μειώνει τα μηνιαία πάγια για 1-100.000 χρήστες, είναι καλή.

Θα μου πείτε, και γιατί να μην ισχύσει κάτι για όλο τον πληθυσμό? Σωστή ερώτηση...

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την σχετική υλοποίηση, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, οι φοιτητικές συνδέσεις dialup προιδέαζαν για το πόσο καλά θα ήταν τα πράγματα ακόμα και με το ΕΔΕΤ στη μέση...Από όσο ξέρω οι περισσότερες dialup είχαν...2 ώρες / μέρα όριο!!!

Αν λοιπόν "δεν προλαβαίνει κανείς να κάνει κάτι με 5 GB" - θυμίζω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι οι εμπορικές συνδέσεις συνήθως ξεκινάνε από ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ...μπρρρ-, τι προλαβαίνει να κάνει με 2 ώρες τη μέρα? Έρευνα? Κατέβασμα λίνουξ? Τι διάολο?

Αναμφισβήτητα λοιπόν, το μέτρο ΕΥΝΟΕΙ όλους τους φοιτητές, χωρίς πολλά-πολλά, μιας και εφόσον το μέτρο ΔΕΝ είναι στο ΕΔΕΤ, θα αποφύγετε και φαινόμενα όπως "Λόγω του ότι το ΤΕΙ μας έχει 3 μόντεμ, και χωρητικότητα 200 ατόμων, οι 200 πρώτοι παίρνετε dialup, οι άλλοι από τα 3 το μακρύτερο".

Υπάρχει η προοπτική να πάρουν σύνδεση ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ άτομα...Μπράβο και συγχαρητήρια.

Το θέμα που θα δημιουργηθεί, ή που μάλλον θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε, είναι το ακόλουθο...Και εδώ επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια μικρή παρένθεση...

( Είμαι μέλος εδώ μέσα από τις πρώτες ΜΕΡΕΣ της σελίδας, και αισθάνομαι τιμή μου που φέρω τον αριθμό μέλους νούμερο 22. Ξόδεψα, τις μέρες του '02 που οργανώθηκε και εκτελέστηκε η "επανάσταση του email" και μετά μειώθηκαν οι αρχικές ληστρικές τιμές, εκατοντάδες εργατοώρες συζητώντας, προτείνοντας, επικοινωνόντας, και προσαρμόζοντας τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τα τότε ευρωπαικά δεδομένα.

Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο πιστεύω ότι για 2 παράγοντες, ι) την ανάπτυξη των άλλων χωρών και την δικη μας στασιμότητα και ιι) τα "όπλα" που μας δίνονται όσο περνάει ο καιρός (βλέπε νέος νόμος) , η διαπραγματευτική μας δύναμη ως καταναλωτές - μέσο πίεσης, αυξάνεται...Λοιπόν, μήπως πρέπει να πιέσουμε για ένα πιο σύγχρονο και λειτουργικό πλαίσιο στις τηλ/νίες?)

----ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΕΣ---- ----ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΩΝ---- και ----ΚΟΣΤΟΣΤΡΕΦΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΥΣ----

Τα πράγματα πουθενά δεν ξεκίνησαν ευνοικά...Περισσότερο ή λιγότερο, πιέσεις ασκήθηκαν σε όλες τις χώρες για να φτάσουν στο σημερινο, πολιτισμένο, τοπίο.

Τι λείπει από τον ΟΤΕ?

*Σωστή διαχείριση δικτύου / bandwidth, σύμφωνα όχι με τα ιδεατά αλλά με τα πρακτικά δεδομένα.
*Online και συνεχής ενημέρωση για την κάλυψη δικτύου DSL πανελλαδικά, όχι με search engine για τον αριθμό του καθενός, αλλά με θεσμοθέτηση "minimum subscribers number" για να προχωρήσει σε επενδύσεις.

Το έχω ξανα-αναφέρει και παλιότερα: Πρέπει να δημοσιοποιηθεί λίστα με όλα τα ψηφιακά κέντρα, για τα οποία να αναφέρεται αν είναι ενεργά ή όχι. Αν είναι, καλώς. Αν δεν είναι, να υπάρχει δήλωση ενδιαφέροντος (με προσμέτρηση ενδιαφερομένων), και να δηλώνεται ότι "Όταν συμπληρώσουμε 100-200-300 άτομα, ΝΑΙ, θα προστεθεί DSLAM στην περιοχή σας"...Δεν είναι όσο δύσκολο ακούγεται, και θα έδινε πολλούς πόντους στον πΟΤΕ...

*Πελατοκεντρική πολιτική - Σε αυτό η ΕΕΤΤ έχει λόγο προτίστως, δική της ευθύνη είναι η σωστή και απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού.
*Δημόσια διαβούλευση για το τρέχον κόστος παροχής Α.ΡΥ.Σ και Ο.Κ.ΣΥ.Α. - Γιατί σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες είναι φτηνότερες? Θέσπιση μέτρων και επιβολή παροχής σωστών υπηρεσιών

...και μερικά άλλα πράγματα...


Το να επικεντρώνουμε τα πυρά μας στην ομάδα των φοιτητών δεν λέει τίποτα. Με την ογκοχρέωση εν προκειμένω, δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχεί κανείς αν θα δουλεύει η σύνδεσή του....

Το θέμα, το κρίσιμο, το βασικό, το μείζονος σημασίας θέμα, είναι....ΜΕΤΑ, ΤΙ?

Το επιχείρημα μερικών εδώ είναι ολόσωστο - αφού χωρίς επιδότηση ο πΟΤΕ δίνει το πάγιο στα 5 Ε, το ελάχιστο κέρδος του προσδιορίζεται εκεί, άρα...

Θα πρέπει να θεσμοθετηθεί πρόσβαση σε μη-φοιτητές με, γιατί όχι, 8 Ε...Και 12 για την 1024...Και 16-20 για την 2048! Εκεί να δείτε γλέντια και χαρές...

Όσο τα πράγματα μένουν στάσιμα, δεν κερδίζουμε...Το μέλλον όμως επιφυλάσσει καλύτερες μέρες. Στο χέρι μας είναι αυτές να έρθουν σε <1 χρόνο και όχι σε <10 χρόνια...

----------


## ipo

Τελικά οι ISP δεν έκαναν υποχώρηση. Ο ΟΤΕ μόνο έδωσε σημαντική προσφορά. Μάλλον δουλεύουν την κυβέρνηση. Αν θέλουν ογκοχρέωση ας την δώσουν με τελική τιμή 10 ευρώ όπως στη Γερμανία. 5 ευρώ ο ΟΤΕ και άλλα 3,5 εκείνοι, ώστε να βγει 10 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α..

Οι ISP είπαν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν αντίστοιχες με τον ΟΤΕ μειώσεις, δηλαδή 1/4 της τιμής, μόνο με ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα. Δηλαδή κοστολογούν την ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα με 40 ευρώ (+ Φ.Π.Α. = 48 ευρώ/μήνα);!;! Τόσο κοστίζει η κανονική 512/128. Επομένως καλύπτονται πίσω από τη σημαντική μείωση του ΟΤΕ και δίνουν ψίχουλα προκειμένου να μην μπει το ΕΔΕΤ στη μέση. Δεν τους παρακαλάει κανείς να κάνουν μειώσεις. Εκείνοι θέλουν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι. Αν θέλουν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι, ας δώσουν flat-rate στην ίδια τιμή (ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη) ή ας μειώσουν στο 1/3 το κόστος του ISP που προτείνουν τώρα. Στην περίπτωση των φοιτητών, εκείνοι που εκμεταλλεύονται τον κόσμο είναι οι ISP και όχι ο ΟΤΕ.


Profitis, δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα στις ερωτήσεις σου.

----------


## nikos_gr

Δεν είχα προσέξει καν ποιός το είπε ούτε ακριβώς τι είχε ειπωθεί.Άλλωστε το να παρακολουθείς ενα thread που έχει φτάσει τα 500 post είναι ...

Άλλωστε με τον Ποτη τα έχουμε συζητήσει αυτά...   :Wink:

----------


## ipo

*Sovjohn*, συμφωνώ με τις ιδέες σου και είμαι μέσα σε οποιαδήποτε κίνηση για άσκηση σημαντικών πιέσεων στο ευρυζωνικό κατεστημένο ΟΤΕ και ISP.

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε ευχαριστώ ipo...Αν και με λένε Sovjohn και όχι socjohn  :Smile:  ...

Δεν έχω την δύναμη να αρχίσω εγώ κάτι καλό...γιατί δεν είμαι στην Ελλάδα (αν ήμουν, ευχαρίστως, στην πρώτη γραμμή!)...Αλλά ας ενδιαφερθεί κάποια ομάδα ατόμων, και εγώ να τους στηρίξω!

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι κανείς μάγος ή θεός...Αν γράφει μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, μπορεί να πάει σε και σε ΜΙΑ πολιτισμένη επίσκεψη στον υπεύθυνο Marketing του ISP και να τα πούνε σχετικά με το κόστος...ε?

----------


## Gordon`s

> Δεν είχα προσέξει καν ποιός το είπε ούτε ακριβώς τι είχε ειπωθεί.Άλλωστε το να παρακολουθείς ενα thread που έχει φτάσει τα 500 post είναι ...
> 
> Άλλωστε με τον Ποτη τα έχουμε συζητήσει αυτά...


Yeap, γράψε λάθος, άλλο κατάλαβα αρχικά. (Κάναμε post ταυτόχρονα, το διάβασα στα γρήγορα και έκανα edit να προσθέσω και αυτό το σχόλιο)
Δεν φαντάζομαι όμως να μπορείς να βάλεις μετά άλλο πακέτο πάνω από την ίδια γραμμή, αν και ποιος σε περιορίζει θα μου πεις?

Off: SovJohn καιρό είχα να σε δω..

----------


## Sovjohn

Off: I'm around, I'm around...Αν και δεν γουστάρω να κάνω posts χωρίς λόγο και νόημα, γιαυτό και κάτω από 300 σε 3+ χρόνια  :Smile: 

On: Αν υποθέσουμε οτι επιδοτήσω εγώ μια προσπάθεια για δραστηριοποίηση, δηλαδή...φτιαχτεί ένα info site με πληροφορίες για την κατάσταση και κινήσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν, δοθεί μια υπόσταση στο όλο ζήτημα, κτλ...Θα ασχοληθεί κάποιος? Δεν απαιτείται να δουλεύει 8ωρο, αλλά το να ασχοληθώ εγώ (κάνοντας...διεθνείς κλήσεις προς τους ISP για να κλείσω 2 ραντεβού ας πούμε) δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ...

Πόσο "μέσα" είναι τελικά ο καθένας σε κάτι αξιοποιήσιμο?

----------


## sdikr

> Off: I'm around, I'm around...Αν και δεν γουστάρω να κάνω posts χωρίς λόγο και νόημα, γιαυτό και κάτω από 300 σε 3+ χρόνια



offtopic,  ωχ μου την είπε για τα ποστ!!   :Mr. Green:  




> On: Αν υποθέσουμε οτι επιδοτήσω εγώ μια προσπάθεια για δραστηριοποίηση, δηλαδή...φτιαχτεί ένα info site με πληροφορίες για την κατάσταση και κινήσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν, δοθεί μια υπόσταση στο όλο ζήτημα, κτλ...Θα ασχοληθεί κάποιος? Δεν απαιτείται να δουλεύει 8ωρο, αλλά το να ασχοληθώ εγώ (κάνοντας...διεθνείς κλήσεις προς τους ISP για να κλείσω 2 ραντεβού ας πούμε) δεν το θεωρώ νορμάλ...
> 
> Πόσο "μέσα" είναι τελικά ο καθένας σε κάτι αξιοποιήσιμο?


το έχω ξανααναφέρει,  και εγώ μεσα είμαι,  αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος μόνος του,  κάποια στιγμή λέγαμε για να μαζευτούμε να την πούμε στον οτε,  ξέρεις πόσοι είπαν και εγώ μέσα, ξέρεις πόσοι στείλαν πμ όταν τους είπα,  εγώ θέλω τουλάχιστον 10  που να μου στείλουν πμ  με τα προσωπικά τους στοιχεία  (ονομα επιθετο τηλ)  για να κάνουμε κάτι;

----------


## Gordon`s

Sovjohn εγώ σε εμπιστεύομαι με κλειστά μάτια, "παλιά καραβάνα".. Για αυτό όμως ας ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα.

Edit: Όταν πάω να κάνω post πέφτει και ο sdikr από πάνω μου! Εμένα φίλε μου θα με βρεις μπροστά σου, ειδικά τώρα που γυρνάω στην πατρίδα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Another thread?

My command is your wish...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17705

Σας περιμένω εκεί!

----------


## bobinski

> Οι ISP είπαν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν αντίστοιχες με τον ΟΤΕ μειώσεις, δηλαδή 1/4 της τιμής, μόνο με ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα. Δηλαδή κοστολογούν την ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα με 40 ευρώ (+ Φ.Π.Α. = 48 ευρώ/μήνα);!;! Τόσο κοστίζει η κανονική 512/128. Επομένως καλύπτονται πίσω από τη σημαντική μείωση του ΟΤΕ και δίνουν ψίχουλα προκειμένου να μην μπει το ΕΔΕΤ στη μέση. Δεν τους παρακαλάει κανείς να κάνουν μειώσεις. Εκείνοι θέλουν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι. Αν θέλουν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι, ας δώσουν flat-rate στην ίδια τιμή (ή λίγο μεγαλύτερη) ή ας μειώσουν στο 1/3 το κόστος του ISP που προτείνουν τώρα. Στην περίπτωση των φοιτητών, εκείνοι που εκμεταλλεύονται τον κόσμο είναι οι ISP και όχι ο ΟΤΕ.
> .


Αυτό ακριβώς, πολύ καλά τα λες ipo, η κοροιδία των ISP είναι τουλάχιστον προκλητική.

Πάντως δεν είναι και πολύ ειλικρινές να βλέπω σε αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά και σε άλλες συζητήσεις υπέρμαχους του Ντιεσελ από την πρώτη στιγμή να κάθονται να υπερασπίζονται τώρα το "φτηνο" (κουραφέξαλα) φοιτητικό ντιεσελ και όλα αυτά γιατί στην ουσία σκέφτονται πως αν ήταν όντως φτηνό και αν ήταν όντως λειτουργικό (χωρίς ογκοχρέωση) θα έχαναν αυτοί την αποκλειστικότητα του ντιεσελά. Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα όλων μας (μαζί και εγώ), δεν μπορούμε ξανά παρά να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο τον ευατό μας ή τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα στην οποία ανήκουμε τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Αν τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν ελάχιστα και αν η διαχωριστική γραμμή που μας κατηγοριοποιεί ως χρήστες, πάλι αλλάξει ελάχιστα και βρεθούμε σε άλλη ομάδα, είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να ξεχάσουμε ότι ελαφρά τη καρδία ισχυριζόμασταν και με πάθος να υποστηρίξουμε πλέον το νέο συνάφι στο οποίο ανήκουμε (προσωρινά) και πάλι.
Από τα λίγα που κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω στο νήμα, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα (κάνοντας και αυτοκριτική) πως ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ είναι αυτοί που σκέφτονται και λένε τις απόψεις τους με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον και με καλή διάθεση. Οι περισσότεροι απλά σπεύδουν να επιλέξουν στρατόπεδο και να υπερασπιστούν την πλευρά στην οποία νιώθουν ότι ανήκουν περισσότερο.
Και για να μην τα ισοπεδώνω όλα, γράφτηκαν πολλά σωστά πράγματα εδώ μέσα και ορισμένοι πραγματικά αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο.




> Από την άλλη πλευρά, είναι δυνατόν να κουβαλάμε μια γραμμή σε όποιο σημείο της Ελλάδας πάμε διακοπές? Δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι ιδιωτικοί/δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι λένε να την πάρουμε την γραμμή στην παραλία? Τι άλλο θα ακόυσω θέε μου!
> Εγώ και γραμμή έχω στο όνομα μου και DSL στο όνομα μου, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ όταν γυρίζω σπίτι μου το καλοκαίρι, το πάσχα να παίρνω και την γραμμή μαζί μου, ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο, ναι και αυτό, γιατί όχι, να μην χρεώνω την μανούλα μου. Ήμαρτων.
> .


Δεν είναι θέμα να κουβαλάς τη γραμμή σε όλη τη χώρα. Απλά σκέψου πως κάποιος που σπουδάζει Αθήνα και είναι π.χ. από Θεσσαλονίκη και τους 4(καλοκαίρι+ΧΜΑΣ+Πάσχα) από τους 12 μήνες μένει στο σπίτι του με τους γόνεις του, δηλαδή το 1/3 του χρόνου, θέλει και χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιεί ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες ίντερνετ. Ακόμα φοιτητές που κάνουν μεταπτυχιακά ή διδακτορικά έχουν διπλωματικές εργασίες που πολλές φορές τις κάνουν μακριά από τον τόπο σπουδών τους γιατί μπορεί να δουλεύουν ή να έχουν και άλλες υποχρεώσεις. Συνεπώς καταλαβαίνεις πως στη φοιτητική/ακαδημαική ιδιότητα δεν μπορούν να μπαίνουν κατά την άποψη μου τέτοιοι περιορισμοί. Ο φοιτητής είναι παντού φοιτητής. Το ζήτημα είναι από εκεί και πέρα στο αν πράγματι το χρησιμοποιεί ορθολογικά και γιατί το χρειάζεται και όχι για να κατεβάζει όπως είπε κάποιος άλλος τζάμπα πικάντικα ντοκιμαντέρ.
Τώρα θα μου πεις και καλά θα πληρώνει δυο πάγια για δυο πόρτες ένα σε Αθήνα και ένα σε Θεσσαλονίκη 12*5=60 * 2 = 120 ευρώ το χρόνο; Ναι ίσως όπως είπα το χρειάζεται και θα το πληρώνει. Τραβηγμένο, δε διαφωνώ, αλλά περιορισμοί του τύπου στον τόπο σπουδών εμένα μου μοιάζουν περιττοί και αστείοι. Αυτοί οι περιορισμοί μοναδικό σκοπό έχουν για άλλη μια φορά να καταδικάζουν μια καλή ιδέα + πρωτοβουλία και να τη μεταλάσσουν εξολοκλήρου.

----------


## sdikr

> άντως δεν είναι και πολύ ειλικρινές να βλέπω σε αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά και σε άλλες συζητήσεις υπέρμαχους του Ντιεσελ από την πρώτη στιγμή να κάθονται να υπερασπίζονται τώρα το "φτηνο" (κουραφέξαλα) φοιτητικό ντιεσελ και όλα αυτά γιατί στην ουσία σκέφτονται πως αν ήταν όντως φτηνό και αν ήταν όντως λειτουργικό (χωρίς ογκοχρέωση) θα έχαναν αυτοί την αποκλειστικότητα του ντιεσελά. Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα όλων μας (μαζί και εγώ), δεν μπορούμε ξανά παρά να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο τον ευατό μας ή τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα στην οποία ανήκουμε τη δεδομένη στιγμή.


Καλά τι πίνεις;

Ναι ξέρεις μου αρέσει ο τίτλος του ντιεσελα,  και θέλω να το έχω μονο για εμένα για πάντα!!!!




> Αν τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν ελάχιστα και αν η διαχωριστική γραμμή που μας κατηγοριοποιεί ως χρήστες, πάλι αλλάξει ελάχιστα και βρεθούμε σε άλλη ομάδα, είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να ξεχάσουμε ότι ελαφρά τη καρδία ισχυριζόμασταν και με πάθος να υποστηρίξουμε πλέον το νέο συνάφι στο οποίο ανήκουμε (προσωρινά) και πάλι.
> Από τα λίγα που κατάφερα να παρακολουθήσω στο νήμα, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα (κάνοντας και αυτοκριτική) πως ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ είναι αυτοί που σκέφτονται και λένε τις απόψεις τους με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον και με καλή διάθεση.


Για πες μας ποιο είναι το κοινό συμφέρον

το κοινό συμφέρον είναι να γίνει η μείωση για όλους, μήπως τόσα χρόνια που υπάρχουν τα πάσα, περάστηκε η μείωση στους απλούς θνητούς;
και μιλώντας για πάσα,  οταν πληρώνεις με πάσο είσαι υποχρεωμένος να σηκώθεις αν κάθεσαι για να καθήσει κάποιος που έχει ολοκληρο

----------


## bobinski

> Καλά τι πίνεις;
> 
> Ναι ξέρεις μου αρέσει ο τίτλος του ντιεσελα,  και θέλω να το έχω μονο για εμένα για πάντα!!!!


Καφέ πίνω (αν και  αγαπητέ moderator δεν είναι πολύ ευγενικός) γιατί διαβάζω, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες ότι και γω τον τίτλο του ντιεσελά για μένα τον διεκδικώ!!!





> Για πες μας ποιο είναι το κοινό συμφέρον
> το κοινό συμφέρον είναι να γίνει η μείωση για όλους, μήπως τόσα χρόνια που υπάρχουν τα πάσα, περάστηκε η μείωση στους απλούς θνητούς;
> και μιλώντας για πάσα,  οταν πληρώνεις με πάσο είσαι υποχρεωμένος να σηκώθεις αν κάθεσαι για να καθήσει κάποιος που έχει ολοκληρο


Σωστή η απάντηση σου, αλλά εννοείς το συμφέρον των χρηστών, δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτό.
Το κοινό συμφέρον και εννοώ το συμφέρον της κοινωνίας , επειδή φαίνεται πως ξεχνάς ποια είναι η λογική πίσω από το φοιτητικό ίντερνετ, είναι η πρόσβαση χωρίς περιορισμούς στον έλληνα φοιτητή που θα τη χρησιμοποιήσει ως ακαδημαικό εργαλείο.

Πάντως από τη σκοπιά σου και το κοινό συμφέρον όλων των χρηστών broadband ο παραλληλισμός με τα πάσο είναι αρκετά σωστός. Όντως πρέπει να σηκωθεί ο φοιτητής και να δώσει τη θέση του σε αυτόν που είναι όρθιος, στη Φινλανδία όμως που έτυχε να σπουδάζω για ένα εξάμηνο (και φαντάζομαι και άλλου στην Ευρώπη) δεν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο. Η κοινωνική παροχή ήταν κανονική χωρίς περιορισμούς.

----------


## sdikr

> Καφέ πίνω (*αν και αγαπητέ moderator δεν είναι πολύ ευγενικός*) γιατί διαβάζω, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες ότι και γω τον τίτλο του ντιεσελά για μένα τον διεκδικώ!!!


Ζητώ συγνώμη, ήταν αστείο, (ξέχασα να βάλω smily)

----------


## Darkman_

Είμαι φοιτητής αλλά ΔΕΝ θα χρησιμοποιήσω την προσφορά μια και κατεβάζω πολλά gb τον μήνα οπότε η ογκοχρέωση μου το απαγορεύει. Αν δεν υπήρχε φυσικά και θα έβαζα. Όταν σου δίνουν κάτι το παίρνεις και δε σε νοιάζει τι γίνεται με τους άλλους... Έτσι δεν είναι; Εσένα αν σου το έδιναν δε θα το έπαιρνες; Εγώ αυτό έχω δει και έχω μάθει στα χρόνια που ζω.

Από εκεί και πέρα αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τις υπηρεσίες και όχι για τις προσφορές. Αυτό το site (που πιστεύω πως έχει μεγάλη δύναμη), πρέπει να κάνει κινήσεις προς τα ΜΜΕ και τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ώστε να βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες του internet στη χώρα μας. Όχι να χτυπάει όποια καλή κίνηση γίνεται.

Φωνάζετε για τους "χαραμοφάηδες" που θα πληρώνουν λιγότερο από εσάς. Ποιος θα τα πληρώνει; Ή οι γονείς που σκυλιάζουν όλη μέρα στη δουλειά (όπως κι εσείς) για να μας σπουδάσουνε ή ο ίδιος ο φοιτητής που θα δουλέβει σε κάποιο μαγαζί με μισθό που ούτε θα τον φτύνατε και θα σπουδάζει παράλληλα.

Μη θίγεστε όταν γίνεται κάποια προσφορά που δε σας καλύπτει. Αν η προσφορά ήταν για εσάς, ούτε ένας δε θα μιλούσε! Και στο κάτω  κάτω, φωνάξτε και για τους πολύτεκνους. Γιατί με 3 παιδιά να παίρνεις επιδώματα και να πληρώνεις παντού τα μισά και με 2 παιδιά τίποτα; Αυτό δεν πειράζει; Δε σας θίγει;

Τέλος πάντων, ποια προώθηση του internet και μαλ...ες! ΌΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΗΦΟ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ! Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο "μπλοκ" ανθρώπων που είναι εύκολο να αλλάξει πολιτικές προτιμήσεις και να τους ψηφίσει; Οι φοιτητές. Εκεί χτυπάνε. Σ'εσένα τον μισθωτό έχει κάνει άλλα... Σε έχει βάλει σε καλή θέση ώστε να μη φωνάζεις γι' αυτά που παίρνουν και οι άλλοι...! Όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα στο "ρουσφέτι"!

Συγνώμη για τον κάπως "επιθετικό" τόνο, αλλά πιστεύω πως οι απόψεις που εξέφρασα δε θα άξιζε να γραφούν πιο εκλεπτυσμένα...


Ξέχασα να γράψω πως είμαι υπέρ του ΦΘΗΝΟΥ Internet για ΌΛΟΥΣ ανεξαιρέτως. Απλά να λέμε και μερικές αλήθειες για τον λόγο που φωνάζουνε όλοι...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Από εκεί και πέρα αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθείτε για τις υπηρεσίες και όχι για τις προσφορές. Αυτό το site (που πιστεύω πως έχει μεγάλη δύναμη), πρέπει να κάνει κινήσεις προς τα ΜΜΕ και τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ώστε να βελτιωθούν οι συνθήκες του internet στη χώρα μας. Όχι να χτυπάει όποια καλή κίνηση γίνεται.



Να διαμαρτυρηθούΜΕ? Έλα και συ μαζί!

Δες το link στην υπογραφή μου...

----------


## Darkman_

> Να διαμαρτυρηθούΜΕ? Έλα και συ μαζί!
> 
> Δες το link στην υπογραφή μου...


Το να διαμαρτυρηθείτε το έγραψα για όλους εσάς που διαμαρτύρεστε για το θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ. Ούτως η άλλως έχω διαμαρτυρηθεί κι εγώ πάμπολες φορές για πολλά και διαφορετικά θέματα που αφορούν την σύνδεσή μου. Από εκεί και πέρα μια και η ώρα είναι περασμένη θα διαβάσω αύριο το link που μου λες αν και φαντάζομαι τι είναι και αν έχω δίκιο τότε συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Δεν είναι θέμα να κουβαλάς τη γραμμή σε όλη τη χώρα. Απλά σκέψου πως κάποιος που σπουδάζει Αθήνα και είναι π.χ. από Θεσσαλονίκη και τους 4(καλοκαίρι+ΧΜΑΣ+Πάσχα) από τους 12 μήνες μένει στο σπίτι του με τους γόνεις του, δηλαδή το 1/3 του χρόνου, θέλει και χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιεί ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες ίντερνετ.


Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορεί να δηλώσει κάποιος  φοιτητής σε 3-4 πόλεις και να "υπομισθώνει" φτηνές DSL σε όλους τους συγγενείς του; Τραβηγμένο το παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου οτι θα βρεθούν κάποιοι να το αξιοποιήσουν κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο αν η διαφορά τιμών είναι μεγάλη. Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουν πολλοί για να δημιουργηθεί ζημιά.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα με την ογκοχρέωση, και μάλιστα αν υπάρχει χαμηλή χρέωση ανα gb. Το άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη τα τεράστια αρχεία για εργασίες που τους βάζουν, μήπως δεν μπορούν να τα κατεβάσουν συλλογικά, μειώνοντας τον όγκο ανα άτομα?

----------


## ermis333

ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ.....παραπάνω ξέρουμε....συγγνώμη που σας έθιξε την κωλότσεπη το φοιτητικό ADSL.....αλλά τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα νάτα



Η Vivodi από σήμερα δίνει τη 512 μόλις 37.8€!!!!

----------


## crimson

> Και στο κάτω  κάτω, φωνάξτε και για τους πολύτεκνους. Γιατί με 3 παιδιά να παίρνεις επιδώματα και να πληρώνεις παντού τα μισά και με 2 παιδιά τίποτα; Αυτό δεν πειράζει; Δε σας θίγει;


Αν νομίζεις ότι ο Καραμανλής έχει πραγματοποιήσει τις προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες, και συγκεκριμένα το να θεωρούνται πολύτεκνοι οι οικογένειες με 3 παιδιά... είσαι πολύ βιαστικός.
 :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

> Αν νομίζεις ότι ο Καραμανλής έχει πραγματοποιήσει τις προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες, και συγκεκριμένα το να θεωρούνται πολύτεκνοι οι οικογένειες με 3 παιδιά... είσαι πολύ βιαστικός.


Θεσμικά ισχύει οι οικονομικες παροχές όμως δεν δίνονται....λόγω του ελλειματος.

Στρατό εγώ θα κάνω μόνο 9 μήνες ως πρωτότοκος οικογένειας με 3 παιδιά.

----------


## sdn

ADSL για φοιτητές; Φαντάζεστε τι πρόκειται να γίνει με τις ταχύτητες;, Θα έχουμε το πρώτο ADSL-PSTN συνδυασμό. Εννοώ, οι ADSL θα είναι ΜΟΝΙΜΑ πιο αργές από PSTN. 


Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, το μέτρο είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σωστό και το επικροτώ στο μέγιστο βαθμό. Απλώς, πιστεύω ότι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς θα έπρεπε να έχουν τραβήξει  λίγο τα αυτιά στον ΟΤΕ και άλλους αντιεπαγγελματίες που δίνουν στην αγορά υπηρεσίες σημαντικά υποδεέστερες από τις διαφημιζόμενες.

Το σημερινό ερώτημα είναι το ακόλουθο :
Πόσοι φοιτητές των €15 χωρούν σε ένα DSLM που κανονικά (θεωρητικά) μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει 100 λογαριασμούς;

Όποιος τεκμηρίωση με ακρίβεια την απάντηση του κερδίζει την ADSL σύνδεση μου.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ θετικές οι μειώσεις από τη Vivodi. Πλέον παίρνεις ADSL με λιγότερα από 30 ευρώ/μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α.. Αν δεν έχει κάνει τις απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις θα δούμε το "η Vivodi σέρνεται Νο 3" (το Νο 2 ήταν με την Teledome...). Μαζική εισροή χρηστών στη Vivodi λοιπόν...

----------


## Settler

το ότι το πακέτο αυτό θα προσφέρεται με ογκοχρέωση το έχετε σκεφτεί?...

μεγάλη πίκρα...έτσι λοιπόν μάλλον η vivodi φεύγει μπροστά...

----------


## Ducklord

Σόρυ, για αναβάθμιση υποδομής ακούγεται τίποτα;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Avatar

> Θεσμικά ισχύει οι οικονομικες παροχές όμως δεν δίνονται....λόγω του ελλειματος.
> 
> Στρατό εγώ θα κάνω μόνο 9 μήνες ως πρωτότοκος οικογένειας με 3 παιδιά.



Ισχυει και για τις μεταγραφες στις σχολες παντως. Για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω σιγουρα.



Οσον αφορα τα αλλα, και εγω με την σειρα μου ειμαι φοιτητης και δεν ξερω αν θα χρησιμοποιησω την προσφορα (μονο αν βγει και αλλο πακετο χωρις ογκοχρεωση). Οπως ακριβως ειπωθηκε και πριν (συμφωνω με ολα οσα ειπα ο Darkman_),
 αλλο φοιτητης, αλλο εργαζομενος. Εκτος αν το ιντερνετ σε μορφη adsl θεωρειται ειδος πολυτελειας (οπως τα αεροπορικα εισιτηρια εναντι λεωφορειου,τραινου (καρβουνιαρη παρακαλω, οχι Intercity-πολλη πολυτελεια), παποριου) και δεν θα επρεπε να εχουν μειωμενη τιμη κτησης οι φοιτητες. Βεβαια ας μην ειμαστε απληστοι, αν υπαρχει τεραστιο προβλημα υποδομης, προκειμενου να μην γονατιστουν ολοι, θα μπορουσε να δινεται φοιτητικο adsl 256/128 ή ακομα 128/128, αλλα χωρις ογκοχρεωση. Απλα το θεωρω κοροιδια. Για ολους, οχι μονο φοιτητες. Θα επρεπε να διωκεται ποινικα η ογκοχρεωση  :Cool: .



Παντως το ολο θεμα μου θυμιζει την φασαρια που ειχε γινει με τις τζαμπα συνδεσεις που εδινε στους εθελοντες η forthnet και ολοι πηγαν να κατακρινουν οποιον εθελοντη σκεφτοταν να την πουλησει (ημαρτον!! δικια του ειναι, οτι θελει την κανει) μηπως και τους φανε το πολυτιμο bandwidth που πληρωσαν οι ιδιοι. Εν τελει βεβαια, δεν δημιουργηθηκε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα, δεν επεσε η φορθνετ, δεν ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου , εξωγηινοι κτλ. Σαν το ανεκδοτο που ειναι δυο χωριατες και ο ενας εχει μια κατσικα και ο αλλος προσευχεται οχι να του δωσει ο θεος μια κατσικα και αυτουνου, αλλα να πεθανει η κατσικα του γειτονα.

----------


## blackjim

> Ισχυει και για τις μεταγραφες στις σχολες παντως.


μονο για τους 1ετεις ομως...
Λες και οι αλλοι δεν ειναι απο πολυτεκνη οικογενεια...

σορυ για το οφτοπικ...

----------


## ndan_gr

εγώ σπουδάζω Χαλκίδα αλλά μένω Αθήνα αφού είναι κοντά, πηγαινοέρχομαι

μήπως θα έπρεπε να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση για όλους εμάς που είμαστε απο Αθήνα και δεν μένουμε ούτε νοικιάζουμε εκεί ή πάλι θα είμαστε στην απ'έξω;

το ΤΕΙ εκεί κατα 80% για να μην πω παραπάνω και υπερβάλω αποτελείτε απο Αθηναίους

Υ.Γ Το τει δίνει dial up, με χρέωση ΟΤΕ, χωρίς ΕΠΑΚ κάν επειδή είναι λέει έξω από την Χαλκίδα και δεν του δίνουν απο ΟΤΕ τέτοια δυνατότητα!!

----------


## Delijohn

Γεια σας! Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum αλλά λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου δεν είμαι ενεργός..
Είναι το πρώτο post μου εδώ και σε ένα θέμα που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ αφού είμαι φοιτητής πληροφορικής στο πα.πει
Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση που ίσως φανεί λίγο χαζή....ή ίσως έχει απαντηθεί!
Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση σ'αυτή τη προσφορά για τους φοιτητές δε γίνεται να την "παρακάμψουμε"?? :Whistling:  Διαβάσα με προσοχή όλο το thread κι είδα να λέτε πως η 512 γραμμή θα δίνεται με 5 έουρος από πΟΤΕ μόνο μαζί με την ογκοχρέωση και ότι δε γίνεται να βάλουμε μια 512 flat rate.. Ακόμα κι αν γίνει έτσι (περιμένω νεότερα με αγωνία), δε θα μπορεί κάποιος φοιτητής π.χ. εγώ να πάρει μια net-key απο 4net (κι έστω με 256 ταχύτητα) να σερφάρει απεριόριστα? Ή θα βάλουν ογκοχρέωση στη γραμμή με όποιον isp κι αν συνδεόμαστε?

----------


## harryal

> Γεια σας! Παρακολουθώ καιρό το forum αλλά λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου δεν είμαι ενεργός..
> Είναι το πρώτο post μου εδώ και σε ένα θέμα που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ αφού είμαι φοιτητής πληροφορικής στο πα.πει
> Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση που ίσως φανεί λίγο χαζή....ή ίσως έχει απαντηθεί!
> Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση σ'αυτή τη προσφορά για τους φοιτητές δε γίνεται να την "παρακάμψουμε"?? Διαβάσα με προσοχή όλο το thread κι είδα να λέτε πως η 512 γραμμή θα δίνεται με 5 έουρος από πΟΤΕ μόνο μαζί με την ογκοχρέωση και ότι δε γίνεται να βάλουμε μια 512 flat rate.. Ακόμα κι αν γίνει έτσι (περιμένω νεότερα με αγωνία), δε θα μπορεί κάποιος φοιτητής π.χ. εγώ να πάρει μια net-key απο 4net (κι έστω με 256 ταχύτητα) να σερφάρει απεριόριστα? Ή θα βάλουν ογκοχρέωση στη γραμμή με όποιον isp κι αν συνδεόμαστε?


5 ευρώ θα κοστολογεί ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή ADSL και 10 ευρώ ο πάροχος την σύνδεση στα 512 με ογκοχρέωση.... 

Θεωρώ απίθανο να περιορίσουν τα 5gb σε επίπεδο γραμμής, γιατί σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με την forthnet με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι όταν περνάς το όριο των 5gb θα υπάρχει μία χρέωση ανά mb!... Επομένως (λογικά πάντα) θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιαδήποτε άλλη σύνδεση ADSL (netkey κτλπ) και να συνδεσείς....

----------


## loser

> Επομένως (λογικά πάντα) θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιαδήποτε άλλη σύνδεση ADSL (netkey κτλπ) και να συνδεσείς....


Έτσι όμως δεν θα μπορείς να πάρεις την γραμμή ΟΤΕ με 5€ και για ISP να βάλεις κανονική σύνδεση 512?

----------


## Delijohn

Άρα είχα σωστή σκέψη.. 
Θα έχουμε τα 5-8GB, αλλά αν συμφέρει (σε σχέση με τη χρέωση επιπλέον euro/GB) θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και μια άλλη flat-rate ή μια κάρτα net-key ώστε να κατεβάζουμε χωρίς το άγχος των GB! Έχω isdn64 και πληρώνω γύρω στα 60-70 το δίμηνο. Από Σεπτέμβρη λοιπόν ίσως μπορώ να έχω τα 5-8GB στα 512 κι απεριόριστα στα 256 με μια net-key :Thumb Dup:  :Whistling:  
Κι όλα αυτά με 35 το μήνα...
Ελπίζω να μην καταλήξουν σε όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.. (μια και μπήκαμε στον ιούνιο)

----------


## ipo

Ήδη αν πάρεις Netkey, θα έχεις γραμμή 384/128 από τον ΟΤΕ με 24 ευρώ/μήνα και άλλα 10 ευρώ/μήνα η Netkey (έχει προσφορά μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου). Συνολικά 34 ευρώ/μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α. για flat-rate ADSL 256/128. Μπορείς δηλαδή να βάλεις από τώρα ADSL με βάση τα λεφτά που διαθέτεις.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Τα 5giga οπως ειπα σε αλλο ποστ ειναι υπο συζητηση. Η φορθνετ σκεφτεται να αυξησει τον αριθμο

----------


## aspirin

καλώς ηρθα στο φόρουμ σας.
Με την προσφρά της φορθνετ ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα? Τί θα περιλαμβάνεται στην τμή 15 ευρώ και απο πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμη? Ευχαριστώ πολύ,.

----------


## Crosstalk

Κατσε πρωτα να τρεξει το "φοιτητικο" και βλεπουμε.

Εγω εαν δεν δω επισημες ανακοινωσεις απο ΟΤΕ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΣΕΠΕ κλπ δεν πιστευω τιποτα!

----------


## alkoolouxos

Τέλικα η forthnet μπήκε πρώτη στο χορό του φοιτητικού adsl... Βέβαια, αν κρίνω από την ανακοίνωση πολύ βιαστικά, αφού:

    1ον: Δίνεις 512kbps με ογκοχρέωση 5gb το μήνα; Εγώ που έχω 1 μήνα 384 έχω ήδη κατεβάσει γύρω στα 20gb... Και φαντάζομαι πώς οι περισσότεροι έδω μέσα έχουν υπερβεί αυτο το μέγεθος! Ένας μέσος φοιτητής που χρησιμοποιεί το pc ένα 2ωρο τη μέρα πίανει άνετα αυτό το όριο χωρίς heavy downloading, φάνταστείτε ένα σπίτι που συγκατοικούν 3... 

    2ον: Ζητάς η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ να είναι στ' ονομά σου... Εγώ είμαι φοιτητής στην πόλη μου, τη Θεσσαλονίκη και ζω στο πατρικό μου με την αδερφή μου που επίσης είναι φοιτήτρια. Απαιτείς να μετατρέψω τη σύνδεση στ' όνομά μου, έναν αριθμό τηλέφωνου που έχουμε για 35 χρόνια στο όνομα του πατέρα μου, ενώ έτσι κι αλλίως στις απλές dsl συνδέσεις απλά σημειώνεις σε ποιανού το όνομα είναι η σύνδεση του OTE! Η Θεσσαλονίκη έχει γύρω στους 80000 φοιτητές-σπουδαστες  και θα ξεπεράσει τους 100000 σε μια 5ετια. Από αυτούς το 30-40% είναι ντόπιοι. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να αγνοήσεις μια αγορά 30000 συνδέσεων!!! Αλλά ακόμα και για τους μη θεσσαλονικείς, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων οι ιδιοκτήτες των σπιτιών τα οποία νοικιάζουν, απαιτούν η σύνδεση, όταν ύπάρχει τηλέφωνο, να είναι στο όνομά τους! Στην Αθήνα ομοίως υποθέτω πώς τα μεγέθη θά 'ναι αντίστοιχα, όπως και στην υπόλοιπη περιφέρεια, αν και εκεί οι μη ιθαγενείς φοιτητές σίγουρα ποσοστιαία είναι περισσότεροι.

    Αυτό είναι εξόφθαλμο παράδειγμα κακής πολιτικής μάρκετινγκ και πολύ βιαστικής αντίδρασης. Βέβαια, πιθανόν να έιναι ένας όρος που έχει μπεί από τον ΟΤΕ για να μπορεί εύκολα να αλλάζει την τιμολόγιση στο πάγιo της DSL, τυπικό παράδειγμα γραφειοκρατικής αντίληψης και ανύπαρκτης προοπτικής! Πάντως όπως και να έχει έλπίζω μέχρι το Σεπτέβρη να διαφοροποιηθεί αισθητά η κατάσταση απ' αυτή την άτσαλη πρώτη κίνηση...

----------


## aroutis

> Θεσμικά ισχύει οι οικονομικες παροχές όμως δεν δίνονται....λόγω του ελλειματος.
> 
> Στρατό εγώ θα κάνω μόνο 9 μήνες ως πρωτότοκος οικογένειας με 3 παιδιά.


Οι θεσμοί δεν γεμίζουν το πορτοφόλι.
 :Laughing:

----------


## aspirin

δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά η φόρθνετ έχει ανακοίνωση με τηλέφωνο για πληροφορίες κ τα σχετικά. άρα είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια της να παρέχει το ιντερνετ στους φοιτητές.

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor....aspx?p=128502


βέβαια μιλάνε για 15 ευρώ αλλά κάπου αλλού λένε ότι είναι η τιμή του βασικού πακέτου και χωρίς το φπα. Ελπίζω να τους βάλει χέρι η κυβέρνηση γιατί απο την στιγμή που είπαν 15 ευρώ πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται κ ο φπα. Επίσης δεν πρέπει να έχει ογκοχρέωση αλλά να είναι απεριόριστη η χρήση. Αλλά για αρχή καλά είναι . Άπο το ολότελα καλή κ η παναγιώταινα. Αλλωστε κάποιος που είναι φοιτητής κατεβάζει άπο το πανεπιστήμιο. Για παράδειγμα εγώ το dsl για σερφάρισμα το χρειάζομαι βασικά. Απο το πανεπιστήμιο φεύγω με 10gb την μέρα :-)

----------


## kostthem

Κάπου είδα πως η forthnet έχει όριο τα 5 Gb. Ελπίζω να είδα λάθος!

----------


## aspirin

καλά είδες. με ογκοχρεώση είναι. Μερικούς τους βολεύει η ογκοχρέωση γιατί δεν θα κατεβάζουνε μέρα νύχτα. Και τα 5γίγα δεν είναι κ άσχημα. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχει κ πακέτο με ποιο πολλα΄χρήματα με απεριόριστο χρόνο. Το παν είναι να κάνει κάποιος την αρχή. Έχω στείλει μαιλ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αλλά δεν έχει απαντήσει κανείς. Αν έχω κάποιο νέο θα το ποστάρω εδω μέσα.

----------


## blackjim

Δηλαδη η ογκοχρεωση ειναι γι'αυτους που δεν κατεβαζουν?
Για δοκιμασε να δεις κανα video stream , για δοκιμασε να μιλησεις με καποιον με audio chat. Να δεις ποσο θα γραψει το κοντερ , 5 γιγα σε 10 μερες. Για να μην πω για online παιχνιδια. Δεν ειναι μονο το κατεβασμα απο P2P που "γραφει" ΚΒ , και ολα τα αλλα μαζι κατεβαζουν αρκετα.
Κανω λαθος?

----------


## TearDrop

Θα είναι με ογκοχρέωση 5GB τον μήνα και αυτό δεν θα ισχύει μόνο για την FORTHnet αλλά για όλους τους ISP. Αυτό προβλέπει η συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## aspirin

Η πλειονότητα των φοιτητών δεν θα το αγγίζει το όριο. Και τα 5 gb δεν είναι λίγα, αλλά ούτε και πολλά. Όσους γνωρίζω με dsl απεριορίστου όγκου δεδομένων, το πρώτο μήνα κατέβασαν ότι είχαν να κατεβάσουν και τώρα έχουν τη σύνδεση να κάθετται. Κοίτα για αρχή είναι καλό και αυτό το όριο και δεν θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Αυτό εμένα που με καίει είναι το πότε θα αρχίσει η διάθεση του. Εδώ είναι το θέμα.

----------


## aspirin

πάντως για μένα μια τέτοια σύνδεση είναι στα μέτρα μου. Για τους πιό απαιτητικούς δεν θα τους βολέψει.

----------


## icedfun

Συγνώμη αλλά ένας φοιτητής που χρησιμοποιεί το internet ΜΟΝΟ για εργασίες η προσφορά αυτή του έρχετε κουτί.Φυσικά αν θές να κάνεις και άλλα πράγματα (mp3,gaming,κλπ) η ογκοχρέωση είναι για γέλια.

----------


## aspirin

συμφωνώ icedfun. έτσι είναι. Άλλωστε απο το πανεπιστήμια μας κατεβάζουμε τα άντερα μας κάθε μέρα. Σκέψου απο τον ftp tou ntua+όχι μόνο κατεβάζω με 8mb/s  Τρελές ταχύτητες.

----------


## ranger

> Άλλωστε απο το πανεπιστήμια μας κατεβάζουμε τα άντερα μας κάθε μέρα.


  Μη χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό.

   Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου και για το δικό σου ίδρυμα. Δεν είναι όλα τα πανεπιστήμια internet cafe.

----------


## Lord_British

Στη Forthnet δεν πανε καθολου καλα τον τελευταιο καιρο.Πριν μερικους μηνες ειχαν τις φθηνοτερες χρεωσεις και σημερα ειναι μεσα στους ακριβοτερους ΙΣΠ.Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο για να ρωτησω για μειωσεις τιμων και μου ειπαν οτι ΑΥΤΟΙ δεν συγκρινουν την εταιρια τους με τη Βιβοντι γιατι "πουλανε" υπηρεσιες ποιοητας.Βεβαια οταν τους ειπα οτι ειναι η ποιο παλια εταιρια στο χωρο και δεν εχει κανει τοσα χρονια ουτε μια κινηση για να παρεχει υπηρεσιες χωρις να εξαρταται απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν ηξεραν τι να πουν.

Οσον αφορα το πακετο των φοιτητων οι μανατζερς της εταιριας φανηκαν και πολυ βιαστικοι και εντελως ΑΚΥΡΟΙ.Ειναι ποτε δυνατον ο ΟΤΕ να δινει τη γραμμη 512 με 5 ευρω το μηνα και αυτοι να ζητανε τα διπλα (δηλαδη 10 ευρω για 5GB).Κοροιδια 100%

Ημουν χρονια συνδρομητης τους απο το 1995 αλλα αυτο που κοιταγα παντα ηταν το συμφερον μου.Ετσι δε διστασα να παω στην τελλας,ετσι δε διστασα ξαναγυρισω στη φορθ, δε θα διστασω να ξαναφυγω.Οι μπαρουφες περι υψηλης ποιοτητας υπηρεσιων οταν  σχεδον ολοι περνουν χωρετικοτητα πλην της τελλας απο OTEGLOBE και MEDNAUTILUS δεν με αγγιζουν και δεν μπορουν να με ξεγελασουν.

Φιλικα

----------


## Crosstalk

> Αυτό είναι εξόφθαλμο παράδειγμα κακής πολιτικής μάρκετινγκ και πολύ βιαστικής αντίδρασης. Βέβαια, πιθανόν να έιναι ένας όρος που έχει μπεί από τον ΟΤΕ για να μπορεί εύκολα να αλλάζει την τιμολόγιση στο πάγιo της DSL, τυπικό παράδειγμα γραφειοκρατικής αντίληψης και ανύπαρκτης προοπτικής! Πάντως όπως και να έχει έλπίζω μέχρι το Σεπτέβρη να διαφοροποιηθεί αισθητά η κατάσταση απ' αυτή την άτσαλη πρώτη κίνηση...


Το εχω ξαναπει: ακομη μια φορα γινονται προχειροτητες. Στην κρατικη μηχανη νομιζουν οτι επειδη εκανε ο hot-dog μια ανακοινωση οτι ειναι και ετοιμοι να τρεξουν το "φοιτητικο"!
Μου φαινεται δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι προεργασια χρειαζεται για να υλοποιηθει σωστα τετοια παροχη υπηρεσιας, και απο την πλευρα του ΟΤΕ και απο την πλευρα των ISP.
Γιατί δεν βγηκε κανεις αλλος πλην της φορθνετ να πει κατι? Ουτε καν ο ΟΤΕ, ουτε καποιος αλλος ISP. Η απαντηση ειναι οτι επειδη δεν υπαρχει τιποτα σιγουρο και ακομα ειινα στις συζητησεις.
Ωραια ειναι να τα λες.....πολυ δυσκολοτερο να τα υλοποιεις κιολας! Και αυτο το λεω γιατι θα δειτε οτι αν παει να τρεξει το "φοιτητικο" θα βγουνε πολλες δυσκολιες στα διαδικαστικα (κατοχος γραμμης, εξακριβωση φοιτητικης ιδιοτητας, 2-3 συνδεσεις για καθε φοιτητη που τις δινει σε συγγενεις-φιλους κλπ).

----------


## aspirin

είδα ότι μεταφέρατε το θρέντ απο το φορουμ της 4νετ. Ίσως δεν έπρεπε να συγχωνευτεί γιατί αφορά μια εταιρεία μόνο.

----------


## Cafeeine

Αφορά το φοιτητικό DSL. Λογικά και οι επερχόμενες προσφορές των άλλων ISP εδώ να συζητηθούν.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Εαν δεν δινανε προσφορα για ενα μηνα επιπλεον δωρο στο τριμηνο θα πηγαινα σε τελλας. Και site 20mb δινει και 3 μαιλ σε χαμηλοτερη τιμη. Τεσπα το θεμα ειναι αν καποιος μιλαει με τον isp του να τονιζει οτι 5 gb ειναι πολυ λιγα. Στη φορθνετ μου ειπαν οτι οποιος ειναι φοιτητης τους λεει πως ειναι πολυ λιγα και για αυτο θα δουν πως θα ειναι ακριβως το τελικο πακετο. Ειπαν επισης αν καταλαβα καλα οτι στην αρχη σκεφτονταν να προτεινουν 3 giga

----------


## johnvam

> Μη χρησιμοποιείς πληθυντικό.
> 
>    Μίλα για τον εαυτό σου και για το δικό σου ίδρυμα. Δεν είναι όλα τα πανεπιστήμια internet cafe.


Χαλαρώστε παιδιά....

----------


## ranger

> Χαλαρώστε παιδιά....


Συγνώμη άλλα έτσι δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις οι οποίες απέχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολύ από την πραγματικότητα και οι οποίες μπορούν να επηρεάσουν αρνητικά τις απόψεις γύρω από το φοιτητικό DSL ατόμων που δεν γνωρίζουν τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στα πανεπιστήμια.

 :Evil:

----------


## alkoolouxos

Πάντως για άλλες συναλλαγές και υπηρεσίες η αγορά είναι πολύ πιο ευέλικτη για φοιτητικα πακέτα, π.χ. για την αγορά του office αν θυμάμαι καλά που είχε προσφορά για φοιτητές χρειαζόταν μόνο μια βεβαίωση από τη γραμματεία, το ίδιο ισχύει ακόμα για το mathematica. 

Οσον αφορά την ογκοχρέωση σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει και σε τι σχολής φοιτητες αναφερόμαστε, αφού πολύ σημαντικότερος όγκος πηγών υπάρχει στο internet για ένα μηχανικό π.χ. παρά για ένα φιλόλογο, αν και τώρα τελευταία ακόμα και γι' αυτες τις σχολές το ιντερνετ εξελίχθηκε σε εργαλείο. Τα 5gb είναι λίγα όπως και να το δει κανείς. 

Εξάλλου όπως και να το κάνουμε, το ιντερνετ είναι πρωταρχικα ένα μέσο επικοινωνίας και ψυχαγωγίας και κατά δεύτερο λόγο εργαλείο δουλειάς, αν και γι' αυτό αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε! Η νοοτροπία  της αποκλειστικά επαγγελματικής χρήσης του εδώ στην Ελλάδα οδήγησε στην υπανάπτυξή του. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελκυστικό κάτι, φαινομενικά δυσχρηστο για τον άσχετο, αν δεν του δείξεις την πρακτική και όμορφή του πλευρά.

----------


## sdikr

> Εξάλλου όπως και να το κάνουμε, το ιντερνετ είναι πρωταρχικα ένα μέσο επικοινωνίας και ψυχαγωγίας και κατά δεύτερο λόγο εργαλείο δουλειάς, αν και γι' αυτό αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε! Η νοοτροπία της αποκλειστικά επαγγελματικής χρήσης του εδώ στην Ελλάδα οδήγησε στην υπανάπτυξή του. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελκυστικό κάτι, φαινομενικά δυσχρηστο για τον άσχετο, αν δεν του δείξεις την πρακτική και όμορφή του πλευρά.



αν δεν ειναι τότε εργαλείο δουλειας, ποιος ο λόγος για το φοιτητικό τότε;  (υποτιθεται πως είναι για να κάνει την δουλειά του ο φοιτητης)   :Wink:

----------


## aspirin

αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι είναι εργαλείο δουλειας για ένα φοιτητή το ινετ? Δεν είναι μόνο διασκέδαση. Απλά όλοι νομίζουν ότι θα το έχουμε για κατεβασίες. δεν είναι έτσι. Φέτος έκανα 2 εργασίες και κανά 2μηνο ήμουνα μέρα νύχτα στο ινετ. Και το κακό όταν ψάχνεις πληροφορίες είναι ότι τα λεπτά κυλάνε χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται ουσιαστικά η γραμμή.

----------


## aroutis

Στην ουσία δίνεται μια σύνδεση για να κάνει κάποιος φοιτητής την δουλειά του και όχι για να έχουν απλά οι φοιτητές φθηνότερο net από τους λοιπούς. Διαφορετικό το ένα από το άλλο. Αλλά, μιας και που παρακολουθώ αυτό τον -ενδιαφέροντα- διάλογο.

Πως ακριβώς βρήκαν ότι 5GB ικανοποιούν τις απαιτήσεις του "μέσου" φοιτητή; Εγινε μελέτη σκοπιμότητας περί του θέματος; Πήγαν στον "πελάτη" που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ο φοιτητής;

Η απλά κάποιο από τα μυαλά του ΟΤΕ είπε "ελα μώρε, δώστους 5GB εκεί και πολλά τους είναι, αν θέλουν περισσότερα, ας κατεβάσουν από το Α/ΤΕΙ τους!".

Και ranger: H εξαίρεση απλά επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα.

Φιλικά και καληνύκτα.

----------


## aroutis

> Εξάλλου όπως και να το κάνουμε, το ιντερνετ είναι πρωταρχικα ένα μέσο επικοινωνίας και ψυχαγωγίας και κατά δεύτερο λόγο εργαλείο δουλειάς, αν και γι' αυτό αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε! Η νοοτροπία της αποκλειστικά επαγγελματικής χρήσης του εδώ στην Ελλάδα οδήγησε στην υπανάπτυξή του. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελκυστικό κάτι, φαινομενικά δυσχρηστο για τον άσχετο, αν δεν του δείξεις την πρακτική και όμορφή του πλευρά.


Αν στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε τις δυνατότητες του Internet ως εργαλείου και το ανάγουμε σε ενα εργαλείο για να κατεβάζουμε mp3/ταινείες και να πηγαίνουμε σε chatrooms MONO, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το Internet δεν είναι πρωταρχικά ενα παρα πολυ ισχυρό εργαλείο στα χέρια αυτού που ΘΕΛΕΙ να το χρησιμοποιήσει.

Το πρόβλημα - ένα μάλλον από τα πολλά - είναι η παντελής γνώση εξοικίωσης, γνώσης και παιδίας γενικότερα ώστε ο Ελληνας να αντιληφθεί ότι αντί να χρησιμοποιεί το google p.x. για να ψάχνει για τσόντες μπορεί να βρίσκει πραγματικά χρήσιμα πράγματα που με κάποια καλή χρήση - μιας που η γνώση είναι ισχύς - θα τον θέσει σε καλή θέση στον ανταγωνισμό.

Βεβαίως και το Internet είναι fun, και ένα εκπληκτικό gateway σε όλα τα cultures σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Αλλά περισσότερο είναι κάτι με το οποίο ο καθένας μπορεί αν το χρησιμοποιήσει σωστά να κάνει την δουλειά του πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## johnmara

Σχετικά με τα 5GB όριο: (γιατί τα έχω πάρει με αυτά που διαβάζω)
1) είμαι επαγγελματίας (μηχανικός) και χρησιμοποιώ το internet για τη δουλειά μου.
2) είμαι μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής στο Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο άρα χρησιμοποιώ το internet για τις σπουδές μου
3) η κόρη μου (3,5 χρονών!!) παίζει με flash-games στο internet.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
4) δεν χρησιμοποιώ p2p και παιχνίδια.  :Embarassed: 

Συνολικά από την ημέρα που συνδέθηκα 24/02/2005 με 256/128 Vivodi+Hol έχω κατεβάσει 2.2GB + ανεβάσει 340MB.

Τα παραμύθια ότι τα 5GB δε φτάνουν για φοιτητικό internet αλλού  :Evil: 
Φοιτητικό internet <> "κατεβάζω ασύστολα ότι τσόντα, MP3 και πειρατικό soft βρω μπροστά μου"

Παιδιά προκαλείτε με τα λεγόμενά σας όσους πληρώνουν ήδη τα παχυλά πάγια και στο μέλλον ουσιαστικά θα στηρίζουν με τα κανονικά πάγιά τους τις μειώσεις στις δικές σας συνδέσεις.

----------


## Asteris

Κάποιους φοιτητές δεν τους φτάνουν για φαΐ και τρώνε ότι φαγητό τους σερβίρουν στις λέσχες/φοιτητικά εστιατόρια.

Κάποιοι φοιτητές δεν έχουν για νοίκι και μένουν σε άθλιες εστίες.

Κάποιους φοιτητές δεν τους φτάνει το χαρτζηλίκι για να βγουν για Σαββατόβραδο και την βγάζουν στο σπίτι με τον σελερονάκο στα 433.

Κάποιοι φοιτητές που μοιράζονται ένα τριάρι, μπαίνουν εναλάξ στο νετ με PSTN 56K συνδρομή.

Αυτοί τουλάχιστον θα τα εκτιμήσουν τα 5 giga και θα πουν και ευχαριστώ για αυτήν την προσφορά. Αν είχατε φιλότιμο να λέγατε όχι, ας δώσουν πρώτα λεφτά για παροχές στους μη έχοντες να φάνε και μετά τζαμπέ internet. Τι, δεν σας νοιάζει για αυτούς ? Ε, ούτε και μας για την ογκοχρέωσή σας.

Σας χαρίζουν Seicento που είστε ξυπόλητοι και σεις φωνάζετε να πάρετε 316 για να κάνετε και φιγούρα. Τι λέτε ρε, εδώ 9 στους 10 είναι με PSTN και σεις θέλετε να έχετε P2P και να κατεβάζετε 20 ταινίες το μήνα? 

Λυπάμαι, τα γούστα πληρώνωνται, πληρώστε και κάτι από την τσέπη σας...

----------


## Avatar

@ johnmara :

Εχεις και δικιο, και αδικο. Λοιπον, εγω ειμαι φοιτητης (στο τμημα μηχανικων υπολογιστων) στο πολυτεχνειο. Τα 5 γιγα τα θεωρω κοροιδια, επειδη για εμενα δεν ειναι αρκετα. Ισως ειναι αρκετα για τον φοιτητη της φιλολογιας που σερφαρει αραια και που, βλεπει τα mail του κτλ. Αλλα αυτος θα κανει την δουλεια του με pstn με λιγοτερο κοστος και ιδια περιπου αποδοση. Δεν θελω να φανω αλαζονας και γιαυτο στα υπολοιπα δεν θα συμπεριλαβω p2p,games κτλ, αν και που και που τα χρησιμοποιω. Θα εξηγησω την θεση μου : 

-απο την στιγμη που εβαλα adsl, εκοψα το σταθερο (να τηλεφωνω εννοω). Σχεδον ολα μου τα τηλεφωνα τα κανω τωρα με voip. 
-εχω κατεβασει αρκετες εκδοσεις Linux για να τις δοκιμασω (να μαθω περισσοτερα πραγματα που θα με βοηθησουν και στην σχολη μου) και διαφορα προγραμματα για Linux
-συνεργάζομαι με τους συμφοιτητες μου με mail, πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι στελνω με mail εργασιες&αρχεια κτλ που μπορει να ειναι και καποια mb.
-κατεβαζω freeware εκδοσεις προγραμματων που χρησιμοποιω για την σχολη (παραδειγμα κατεβασα το JBuilderX πριν λιγο καιρο για να το δοκιμασω ~ 150mb. 2 φορες κιολας γιατι εγινε στραβη και εχασα το download)
-audio chatting & video (παλι με συμφοιτητες. Ενταξει δεν θελω να κοροιδευω κανεναν, αυτο γινεται και με φιλους, αλλα αρκετοι φιλοι μου ειναι και συμφοιτητες που μιλαμε για την σχολη & τα μαθηματα).
-σερφαρω πιο πολυ και πιο ανετα χωρις να σκεφτομαι την χρονοχρεωση. Αν παραμεινει η ογκοχρεωση θα αγχωνομαι παλι.


Ισως εγραψα καποια ακραια πραγματα, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν.
Σιγουρα, αν δεν ειχα dsl, δεν θα εκανα τα παραπανω στον βαθμο που τα αναφερω. Επισης ισως τα παραπανω που ανεφερα αν τα μετριασω καπως να ειμαι στο οριο του μηνα. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να εχω πανω απτο κεφαλι μου το αγχος μηπως και δεν προλαβω; Θελω να εχω την ανεση να πω : "ενταξει ας παιξω και ενα παιχνιδακι online να ξεσκασω". Δηλαδη τοτε θα αλλαζω την συνδεση και θα βαζω την flat-rate που εβαλα απο αλλη εταιρια; Το μονο που θα μου προσφερει δηλαδη η "προσφορα" θα ειναι για να την χρησιμοποιω μονο για την σχολη; Ποιο ποσοστο των χρηστων adsl το χρησιμοποιει ΜΟΝΟ για την δουλεια του και ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ για ψυχαγωγια; Το θεμα δεν ειναι να προωθησουμε την ευρυζωνικοτητα; Τουλαχιστον ετσι δεν ξεκινησε ως πραξη; Αν ειναι να κανω τα ιδια πραγματα που εκανα και με την Pstn, τι να το κανω τοτε; Αφου και παλι θα πληρωνω (15+15)*1,19=35,7 € το διμηνο, ενω παλια με την Pstn πληρωνα 20 €. 



Ας μην κοροιδευομαστε. Το φοιτητικο adsl θα ηταν για εμενα μια προσφορα για να παρεις κατι χρησιμο ως φοιτητης - δηλαδη ως καποιος ανθρωπος που λογω σπουδων δεν εχει δικη του δουλεια. Οπως ειναι τα μειωμενα εισιτηρια στα τραινα, λεωφορεια και πλοια (dsl). Σιγουρα, αν δεν μπορει ο φοιτητης, θα παει με το ποδηλατο,με τα ποδια, με ωτοστοπ (pstn). Η προσφορα δεν πρεπει να ειναι για να κανει καποιος φοιτητης ΜΟΝΟ αυτα που χρειαζεται για την σχολη. Πρεπει να ειναι για την αναπτυξη του adsl,ευρυζωνικοτητας, οπως θελετε πειτε το. Υπο την προυποθεση βεβαια να μην χαλασει ο κοσμος. Απλως βλεπω πολλους που τους νοιαζει πιο πολυ να μεινουμε στην κατασταση που εχουμε σημερα, ειτε καλη ειτε κακη, επειδη τους αρεσει ετσι και δεν θελουν ρισκο. Εγω ως φοιτητης δεν με ενδιαφερει γιατι δεν θα χασω τα λεφτα της δουλειας μου που στηριζεται στο adsl. Αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σε αυτην την κατασταση στασιμοι, παρολο που ολοι φωναζουμε οτι δεν αναπτυσσεται στην Ελλαδα σημερα. Εμ βεβαια, με τετοια συμπεριφορα πως θα γινει; Καλο θα ηταν να εχουν γινει πολλων ειδων αναβαθμισεις κτλ. Αλλα δε νομιζω ποτε στην Ελλαδα οτι θα γινει πρωτα αναβαθμιση και μετα θα μπουκαρει κοσμος και θα τα βρει μια χαρα. Το θεωρω ονειρο θερινης νυκτος. Γιαυτο και οσοι ειναι εναντιον της κινησης αυτης (οπως και αν ξεκινησε με οποιαδηποτε συμφεροντα) καλυτερα απο δω και περα να λενε πως προτιμανε την στασιμοτητα στην Ελλαδα. Αν και η δικια μου γνωμη ειναι πως θα γινει οπως με την προσφορα της φορθνετ στους ολυμπιακους (δηλαδη δεν θα γινει τπτ, ολα θα ειναι οπωψς πριν). 


Τελος : ο μεσος ορος του φοιτητη (πολυ πανω κιολας απο τον μεσο ορο) δεν χρησιμοποιει πολυ το ιντερνετ για την σχολη του. Αντε κανα Mail, τιποτα αλλο. Και εγω, για να τα βγαλω περα με την σχολη μου, και παλια με την pstn μια χαρα τα εβγαζα. Απλα τωρα μου δινει την ευκαιρια να τα κανω πιο ανετα και πιο ευκολα. Γιαυτο και τωρα την πληρωνω κανονικοτατα. Και θα συνεχισω να την πληρωνω αν δεν με βολευει η "προσφορα". Ουτε λεφτας ειμαι, ουτε τιποτα. Απλα εχω κοψει καποια αλλα πραγματα και τα εχω διαθεσει για την adsl που την θεωρω πιο σημαντικη. Και μου δινει την ευκαιρια να μαθω περισσοτερα πραγματα. Αυτο δεν ειναι το νοημα; Ή οχι;

----------


## Ducklord

> 1ον: Δίνεις 512kbps με ογκοχρέωση 5gb το μήνα; Εγώ που έχω 1 μήνα 384 έχω ήδη κατεβάσει γύρω στα 20gb... Και φαντάζομαι πώς οι περισσότεροι έδω μέσα έχουν υπερβεί αυτο το μέγεθος! Ένας μέσος φοιτητής που χρησιμοποιεί το pc ένα 2ωρο τη μέρα πίανει άνετα αυτό το όριο χωρίς heavy downloading, φάνταστείτε ένα σπίτι που συγκατοικούν 3...


Ναι, αλλά η σύνδεσή σου είναι για "καταναλωτικές ανάγκες", και όχι για "φοιτητικές". Το δε σκεπτικό σου είναι λάθος... Αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα;
"Τώρα που μένω με τους γονείς μου και έχω 384, την έχω όλη δικιά μου. Όταν συγκατοικώ με την κοπέλα μου, θα την μοιραζόμαστε! Ο ΟΤΕς θα πρέπει να μου διπλασιάσει το bandwidth για να έχουμε και οι δύο 384!"





> 2ον: Ζητάς η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ να είναι στ' ονομά σου... Εγώ είμαι φοιτητής στην πόλη μου, τη Θεσσαλονίκη και ζω στο πατρικό μου με την αδερφή μου που επίσης είναι φοιτήτρια. Απαιτείς να μετατρέψω τη σύνδεση στ' όνομά μου, έναν αριθμό τηλέφωνου που έχουμε για 35 χρόνια στο όνομα του πατέρα μου, ενώ έτσι κι αλλίως στις απλές dsl συνδέσεις απλά σημειώνεις σε ποιανού το όνομα είναι η σύνδεση του OTE! Η Θεσσαλονίκη έχει γύρω στους 80000 φοιτητές-σπουδαστες και θα ξεπεράσει τους 100000 σε μια 5ετια. Από αυτούς το 30-40% είναι ντόπιοι. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να αγνοήσεις μια αγορά 30000 συνδέσεων!!! Αλλά ακόμα και για τους μη θεσσαλονικείς, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων οι ιδιοκτήτες των σπιτιών τα οποία νοικιάζουν, απαιτούν η σύνδεση, όταν ύπάρχει τηλέφωνο, να είναι στο όνομά τους! Στην Αθήνα ομοίως υποθέτω πώς τα μεγέθη θά 'ναι αντίστοιχα, όπως και στην υπόλοιπη περιφέρεια, αν και εκεί οι μη ιθαγενείς φοιτητές σίγουρα ποσοστιαία είναι περισσότεροι.


Κοίτα, είναι απλό... Η προσφορά αφορά φοιτητές. Όχι τους γονείς τους, όχι τον θείο τους, όχι τους φίλους τους. Με την ίδια λογική, που να τρέχει κανείς στη σχολή να βγάλει πάσο... Θα μπορούσε να δανείζεται αυτό ενός συμμαθητή του και να έχει έκπτωση στον κινηματογράφο, στα ΜΜΜ κ.λπ...  :Wink: 




> βέβαια μιλάνε για 15 ευρώ αλλά κάπου αλλού λένε ότι είναι η τιμή του βασικού πακέτου και χωρίς το φπα. Ελπίζω να τους βάλει χέρι η κυβέρνηση γιατί απο την στιγμή που είπαν 15 ευρώ πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται κ ο φπα. Επίσης δεν πρέπει να έχει ογκοχρέωση αλλά να είναι απεριόριστη η χρήση.


...επίσης θα έπρεπε να μας δίνουν δώρο τον εξοπλισμό. Επίσης θα έπρεπε να μοιράζουν τσάμπα κομπιούτερ στην Ομόνοια. Επίσης θα έπρεπε να μας δίνουν χαρτζιλίκι. We...demand...free...money...  :Wink: 




> Αλλά για αρχή καλά είναι . Άπο το ολότελα καλή κ η παναγιώταινα.


Βέβαια, χάλια είναι τα €15, ειδικά αν έχουν και ΦΠΑ (που μεταφράζεται σε €17.85, €2.85 παραπάνω, δίχως τα οποία δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα νάντσος με σάλτσα αλλά σκέτα... Μιζέρια...)
Τι να πουν και όσοι δίνουν καμιά 100άρα το μήνα...




> Αλλωστε κάποιος που είναι φοιτητής κατεβάζει άπο το πανεπιστήμιο. Για παράδειγμα εγώ το dsl για σερφάρισμα το χρειάζομαι βασικά. Απο το πανεπιστήμιο φεύγω με 10gb την μέρα :-)


Φαντάσου τι θα έκανες με μία τσάμπα σύνδεση... "Πφφ... Που να τρέχεις σήμερα..."
(δεν μιλάω για εσένα, μα αυτό που λέγαμε νωρίτερα, πως κάποιοι "όλο και `κάτι` θα κατεβάσουν" - με το "κάτι" να προσδιορίζεται από εσένα στα 10 γκίγκα την ημέρα... "Ελαφροί χρήστες"...  :Wink:  )




> Δηλαδη η ογκοχρεωση ειναι γι'αυτους που δεν κατεβαζουν?
> Για δοκιμασε να δεις κανα video stream , για δοκιμασε να μιλησεις με καποιον με audio chat. Να δεις ποσο θα γραψει το κοντερ , 5 γιγα σε 10 μερες. Για να μην πω για online παιχνιδια. Δεν ειναι μονο το κατεβασμα απο P2P που "γραφει" ΚΒ , και ολα τα αλλα μαζι κατεβαζουν αρκετα.
> Κανω λαθος?


Για να δούμε... 5 ταινίες σε XviD σε πολύ (ΠΟΛΥ) καλή ανάλυση αλλά με ήχο MP3 στα 192KHz νομίζω πως αντιστοιχούν σε "αρκετό streaming". Μέγεθος, 680MB x 5 = 3.4Β. Βάλε και 10 μεγάλα PDFs των 100MBs το ένα (βλέπε "Βέφα Ιλουστρέητεντ") μας δίνουν άλλο ένα γκίγκα. 4.5GB χοντρικά. Βάλε και 500MBs σε chat (το περισσότερο γίνεται με τα χεράκια, όχι με voice από ό,τι έχω δει) και περιστασιακό browsing και... νάτααα! Έφτασες τα 5GB. Βέβαια, αν αφαιρέσεις το video streaming...  :Wink: 


Και, ενώ κάποιοι έλεγαν πως δεν μπορούν να βρουν ελεύθερο υπολογιστή να κάνουν τις εργασίες τους, κάποιοι δήλωναν πως...



> Άλλωστε απο το πανεπιστήμια μας κατεβάζουμε τα άντερα μας κάθε μέρα


...τσκ...τσκ...τσκ...




> Οσον αφορα το πακετο των φοιτητων οι μανατζερς της εταιριας φανηκαν και πολυ βιαστικοι και εντελως ΑΚΥΡΟΙ.Ειναι ποτε δυνατον ο ΟΤΕ να δινει τη γραμμη 512 με 5 ευρω το μηνα και αυτοι να ζητανε τα διπλα (δηλαδη 10 ευρω για 5GB).Κοροιδια 100%


"Είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε τα άγραφα δισκάκια €0.22 μα τα παιχνίδια να κοστίζουν €50; Κοροϊδία!"... Σκέψου το...  :Wink: 




> αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι είναι εργαλείο δουλειας για ένα φοιτητή το ινετ? Δεν είναι μόνο διασκέδαση. Απλά όλοι νομίζουν ότι θα το έχουμε για κατεβασίες. δεν είναι έτσι. Φέτος έκανα 2 εργασίες και κανά 2μηνο ήμουνα μέρα νύχτα στο ινετ. Και το κακό όταν ψάχνεις πληροφορίες είναι ότι τα λεπτά κυλάνε χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται ουσιαστικά η γραμμή.


Δεν έχεις χρονοχρέωση, ογκοχρέωση έχεις με την ADSL.




> -απο την στιγμη που εβαλα adsl, εκοψα το σταθερο (να τηλεφωνω εννοω). Σχεδον ολα μου τα τηλεφωνα τα κανω τωρα με voip.


Η χορηγία είναι για Internet, όχι για τηλέφωνο. Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν γραμμή 5Mbit για να κόψεις και την τηλεόραση.




> -εχω κατεβασει αρκετες εκδοσεις Linux για να τις δοκιμασω (να μαθω περισσοτερα πραγματα που θα με βοηθησουν και στην σχολη μου) και διαφορα προγραμματα για Linux


Επειδή έχω αρχίσει να "τα παίρνω" με αυτή τη δικαιολογία, και το ξαναρώτησα και κανείς δεν τόλμησε να απαντήσει, θα πω, απλώς, "αλλού αυτά". Πόσο καιρό θέλεις για να κατεβάσεις, εγκαταστήσεις και δοκιμάσεις μία διανομή Linux; Θα δοκιμάσεις 5 διανομές μέσα σε ένα μήνα; Ούτε το OSNews δεν το κάνει αυτό! Και, αν το κάνεις, τότε απλά "δεν μαθαίνεις" μα τις βλέπεις για την πλάκα. Βασική δύναμη του Linux είναι η κοινή βάση του ανάμεσα σε διανομές. Οι περισσότεροι πρώτα διαβάζουν σχετικά και επιλέγουν μία διανομή και μετά την κατεβάζουν, εγκαθιστούν και δοκιμάζουν. Εκτός αν περιμένεις να βρεις... ψάχνοντας όλες τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε 20 διανομές (για 2, μονάχα, δεν σου φτάνει ένας μήνας φουλ)...




> -κατεβαζω freeware εκδοσεις προγραμματων που χρησιμοποιω για την σχολη (παραδειγμα κατεβασα το JBuilderX πριν λιγο καιρο για να το δοκιμασω ~ 150mb. 2 φορες κιολας γιατι εγινε στραβη και εχασα το download)


Λες να χρειαστείς περισσότερες από 33 εφαρμογές αυτού του μεγέθους; Freeware; Υπάρχουν;




> -audio chatting & video (παλι με συμφοιτητες. Ενταξει δεν θελω να κοροιδευω κανεναν, αυτο γινεται και με φιλους, αλλα αρκετοι φιλοι μου ειναι και συμφοιτητες που μιλαμε για την σχολη & τα μαθηματα).


Θα μας επιτρέψετε να σας ζητήσουμε να ομιλείτε με τα δαχτυλάκια σας, που δεν τρώει και bandwidth. Αυτό κάνουν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, ακόμη και όταν το πληρώνουν σε φουλ τιμή. Επίσης, κάντε ένα ενδιαφέρον πείραμα: δοκιμάστε να ζητήσετε "audio/video chatting" και από τον μελλοντικό σας εργοδότη, και παρατηρήστε με πόση χάρη θα κατουρηθεί από τα γέλια.




> -σερφαρω πιο πολυ και πιο ανετα χωρις να σκεφτομαι την χρονοχρεωση. Αν παραμεινει η ογκοχρεωση θα αγχωνομαι παλι.


Αυτό είναι feature, όχι bug. Έχει ως στόχο να γνωρίσει στους φοιτητές τη μαγευτική περίοδο που λέγεται "τέλος του μήνα" και οι λογαριασμοί μαζεύονται. Μπορείτε να το θεωρήσετε και σαν "μάθημα ζωής", "τέλος της ανεμελιάς" κ.λπ.


"Τους χάριζαν γάιδαρο και τον κοίταζαν στα δόντια"...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## blackjim

> Για να δούμε... 5 ταινίες σε XviD σε πολύ (ΠΟΛΥ) καλή ανάλυση αλλά με ήχο MP3 στα 192KHz νομίζω πως αντιστοιχούν σε "αρκετό streaming". Μέγεθος, 680MB x 5 = 3.4Β. Βάλε και 10 μεγάλα PDFs των 100MBs το ένα (βλέπε "Βέφα Ιλουστρέητεντ") μας δίνουν άλλο ένα γκίγκα. 4.5GB χοντρικά. Βάλε και 500MBs σε chat (το περισσότερο γίνεται με τα χεράκια, όχι με voice από ό,τι έχω δει) και περιστασιακό browsing και... νάτααα! Έφτασες τα 5GB. Βέβαια, αν αφαιρέσεις το video streaming... 
> 
> "Τους χάριζαν γάιδαρο και τον κοίταζαν στα δόντια"...
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


μαλλον δε καταλαβες τι εγραψα. ( με τοσα quote εχασες την μπαλα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )
Ναι , οι πιο πολλοι κατεβαζουν οπως τα λες. Αλλα μη τα μπερδευεις. Το video streaming που εγραψα μπορει ανετα να σου φαει πολλα GB σε ενα μηνα. Δεν ειπα ταινειες , μπορει να ειναι απο σελιδα , μπορει απο video chat , το ιδιο ειναι.
Και ολα τα υπολοιπα που κανουν update κτλ που τα πας ( antivirus , antispyware κτλ )? 
Δε θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο , απλα μη λετε οτι η ογκοχρεωση φτανει γι'αυτους που δεν κατεβαζουν απο P2P. Πιστεψε με , εχω καιρο να κατεβασω οπως εκανα στην αρχη , αλλα 400ΜΒ την μερα τα πιανω ΑΝΕΤΑ χωρις να ανοιξω κανενα Π2Π.
Κι εγω φοιτητης ειμαι αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ειμαι πελατης Β διαλογης.

Επισης μη λες οτι τα 17€ για 512 ( ο θεος να την κανει ) ειναι πολυ λιγα για να τα κατακρινουμε κιολας. Εισαι παλιος και ξερεις τι παιζει με τιμες στην υπολοιπη Ευρωπη. Μια μερα βλεποντας διαφημησεις για DSL σε ξενα καναλια θα πεισει οποιονδηποτε  :Wink: 
Με 15 € εκει ... ας μην πω καλυτερα.   :Whistling: 

btw , μη νομισεις οτι θελω να υπερασπιστω το μετρο για τους φοιτητες. Δεν ασχοληθηκα και δε με απασχολει προς το παρον. Απλα αυτο με την ογκοχρεωση μου την εδωσε...   :Razz:

----------


## Avatar

Ducklord, κοβεις και ραβεις οτι θελεις, και απο καποια πλευρα της συζητησης εχεις και δικιο. Ομως τα βλεπεις μονο απο την μερια σου.Δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορουν οι φοιτητες να τα βγαλουν περα. Οπως εγραψα και πριν, και με 56αρα παλια εκανα την δουλεια μου. Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι οι φοιτητες μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα. Δεν χρειαζονται 512 Κ με η χωρις limit. Και φθηνοτερα θα τους ερχεται κιολας. Και οσα παραδειγματα εδωσα για το ποιον της υπηρεσιας που χρησιμοποιω (voip   κτλ) τα εδωσα ως παραδειγματα για την προωθηση του διαδικτυου στην Ελλαδα και οχι για να μου πεις οτι μπορω να τηλεφωνω απο το σπιτι μου και να κανω chat με τα χερια. Χαιρω πολυ, αυτο το ξερω και αυτο εκανα παλια. Ειναι ομως αυτο προωθηση του ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα; Γιατι εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω στο μυαλο μου και οχι τζαμπε συνδεσεις για να κοιταει ο φοιτητης το mail του και να ψαχνει στο google. Αυτο γινεται και με τις τζαμπε pstn/isdn που δινουν τα ιδρυματα (οχι ολα, αλλα αρκετα). Ποιος ο λογος τοτε της προσφορας; Και εγω ουτε κατεβαζω 30 διανομες λινουξ, ουτε 200 προγραμματα καθε μηνα. Θελω ομως να ξερω πως μπορω ανα πασα στιγμη να κατεβασω οτι χρειαστω.




> Αυτό είναι feature, όχι bug. Έχει ως στόχο να γνωρίσει στους φοιτητές τη μαγευτική περίοδο που λέγεται "τέλος του μήνα" και οι λογαριασμοί μαζεύονται. Μπορείτε να το θεωρήσετε και σαν "μάθημα ζωής", "τέλος της ανεμελιάς" κ.λπ.


 Το παιρνω ως αστειο μονο. Αν η γνωμη σου για ολους τους φοιτητες ειναι αυτη, θα ελεγα πως κανεις λαθος.






> "Τους χάριζαν γάιδαρο και τον κοίταζαν στα δόντια"...


Πότε ειπαμε ΧΑΡΙΖΟΥΝ adsl στους φοιτητες; Νομιζα οτι ειναι απλα μειωμενη η τιμη του-χαρισμα δεν ειναι να σου δινουν κατι σε μειωμενη τιμη- (παρολαυτα υψηλη. Οπως ειπα με 56αρα εγω παλια που εκανα τα ιδια σχεδον πραγματα με την "προσφορα"  είχα το μισο κοστος). Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αυτο θα παρασυρει τους φοιτητες σε μεγαλυτερο κοστος χωρις λογο. 



Τελος, αν θεωρεις οτι οι φοιτητες δεν εχουν αναγκη το adsl για να τους βοηθησει στην σχολη, πες το (δεν ξερω αν το εχεις πει σε προηγουμενο ποστ). Και εγω το πιστευω οτι δεν τους/μας ειναι αναγκαιο. Λιγα πραγματα ειναι αναγκαια για να ζει κανεις. Απλα βελτιωνει την ζωη μας και δινει μια ωθηση προς μεγαλυτερη διεισδυση στο διαδικτυο. Αν θεωρεις οτι ειναι ειδος πολυτελειας (οχι μεχρι προσφατα, ΤΩΡΑ), τοτε συμφωνοι. Αν ομως δεν το θεωρεις ή δεν θελεις να το θεωρεις ειδος πολυτελειας, τοτε να κοψουμε στους φοιτητες και τις μειωσεις στα εισιτηρια, να τους κοψουμε τις μειωσεις στους κινηματογραφους, θεατρα κ.ο.κ. 

Υ.Γ. 0 : Συμφωνω παντως με τον προλαλησαντα οσον αφορα την ογκοχρεωση. Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει με το πακετο, απλα αυτη η ογκοχρεωση μου καθεται στο λαιμο (για οποιονδηποτε χρηστη) γιαυτο και θεωρω οτι ΑΝ γινει καποια προσφορα, θα πρεπει να γινει υπο σωστους ορους (Ασχετο αν εχουμε και αλλα πραγματα πιο σημαντικα για τους φοιτητες απο το τζαμπα dsl -αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα)

Υ.Γ. απαντησε μου (την γνωμη σου μονο) : ειναι καλυτερη για τον ΜΕΣΟ φοιτητη να πληρωνει 15€+φαπα για 5 γιγα adsl ή να εχει την τζαμπε συνδεση του ιδρυματος του και να πληρωνει χρονοχρεωση ΕΠΑΚ μονο;

----------


## sdikr

> Πότε ειπαμε ΧΑΡΙΖΟΥΝ adsl στους φοιτητες; Νομιζα οτι ειναι απλα μειωμενη η τιμη του-χαρισμα δεν ειναι να σου δινουν κατι σε μειωμενη τιμη- (παρολαυτα υψηλη. Οπως ειπα με 56αρα εγω παλια που εκανα τα ιδια σχεδον πραγματα με την "προσφορα" είχα το μισο κοστος). Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αυτο θα παρασυρει τους φοιτητες σε μεγαλυτερο κοστος χωρις λογο.


Συγνώμη πως είχες το μισό κόστος;
την χρονοχρέωση που την βάζεις;

----------


## mrsaccess

Χαλαρά adsl!

Το πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης δίνει μόνο 11 ώρες την εβδομάδα σύνδεση.

Ακόμα όμως και να έδινε απεριόριστη, ο ΕΠΑΚ είναι πολύ πιο ακριβός για 5 giga!

Ας κάνουμε τις πραξούλες:

Έστω ότι κατεβάζετε με isdn, μονάχα 10 το βράδυ με 8 το πρωί που η χρέωση είναι 18 λεπτά την ώρα.

Με μια isdn αν κατεβάσεις 28ΜΒ θεωρείσαι σωστός αφού είναι το θεωρητικό μέγιστο.
5giga = 5120MB
5120MB/28MB ~= 182 ώρες.
182 ώρες x 18 λεπτά ~= 32 ευρώ! (και που'σαι, χωρίς το ΦΠΑ)

Αν θες λοιπόν πάρε τσάμπα ΕΠΑΚ. Σκας πιο πολλά, δεν είσαι always on, μπαίνεις μόνο βράδυ και όταν χρειάζεσαι μεγάλες ταχύτητες δεν έχεις!

Ρε μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε! 400ΜΒ κάθε μέρα ο άλλος χωρίς p2p! Ε, άκου ράδιόφωνο από το ραδιοφωνό σου και όχι από το ίντερνετ! Ή θα μου πει κανείς ότι ο norton κάνει πάνω από 5ΜΒ updates το μήνα;;;

_Φοιτητές ας ενωθούμε! Απαιτούμε 75% έκπτωση στα Gucci & Prada ΤΩΡΑ! Α, και κάθε Σάββατο τραπέζι στο μεγαλύτερο club της περιοχής μας! Και δωρεάν call girls (γιατί που να να αφήνουμε τα διαβάσματα και να τρέχουμε στα μπουρδέλ@ τώρα!)_

----------


## ipo

> Και ranger: H εξαίρεση απλά επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα.


Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την ουσία αυτής της φράσης. Πώς γίνεται μία εξαίρεση να επιβεβαιώνει έναν κανόνα;

 :Offtopic:

----------


## Cafeeine

> Φοιτητές ας ενωθούμε! Απαιτούμε 75% έκπτωση στα Gucci & Prada ΤΩΡΑ! Α, και κάθε Σάββατο τραπέζι στο μεγαλύτερο club της περιοχής μας! Και δωρεάν call girls (γιατί που να να αφήνουμε τα διαβάσματα και να τρέχουμε στα μπουρδέλ@ τώρα!)


Με έλιωσες στα γέλια τώρα, ώρα που είναι....   :Very Happy:  

Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι κατα τη γνώμη μου άν επαρκουν τα 5 Gb ή όχι. Οπως ορθά αναφέρθηκε σε άλλους δεν φτάνει σε άλλους περισσεύει. Το κριτήριο λοιπόν δεν είναι οι ανάγκες των φοιτητών, αλλά οι δυνατότητες παροχής. 
Δεν είναι "δώρο" οι φτηνές συνδέσεις, ούτε free sample ευρυζωνικότητας. Ενα επιπλέον εργαλείο είναι για τους φοιτητές που άμα βολεύει θα χρησιμοποιηθεί. Και ας μην ακούω για οικονομικότερη χρήση μέσω ΕΠΑΚ.  Ο πρώτος λόγος που έβαλα DSL, ανεξάρτητα απο ταχύτητες ήταν να ξεφύγω απο το επάρατο ΕΠΑΚ που με χρέωνε και που πήγαινα τουαλέτα.

Ερώτηση: Μιλάμε για όριο 5 Gb. Η ογκοχρέωση που θα ισχύσει ξέρουμε τί κόστος θα έχει;

----------


## ipo

> Η νοοτροπία της αποκλειστικά επαγγελματικής χρήσης του (internet) εδώ στην Ελλάδα οδήγησε στην υπανάπτυξή του. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελκυστικό κάτι, φαινομενικά δυσχρηστο για τον άσχετο, αν δεν του δείξεις την πρακτική και όμορφή του πλευρά.


Αυτό με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.

Πιστεύω ότι επενδύοντας στη νέα γενιά, βελτιώνουμε τις συνθήκες στη χώρα μας. Ο νέος δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει πολλά χρήματα, για κάποια πράγματα. Επομένως καταλήγουμε σε δύο περιπτώσεις:

* 1)* Ο νέος δεν θα ζήσει ποτέ κάτι στα νιάτα του, αφού δεν έχει τα μέσα.

* 2)* Θα τον βοηθήσουν όσοι είναι στην παραγωγική διαδικασία να βελτιωθεί και να απολαύσει κάποια πράγματα (ακόμα και δευτερευούσης σημασίας) προκειμένου να πάρει από αυτά, να ζήσει και να αποτελέσει δυναμικό μέρος της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας, όταν θα αρχίσει να εργάζεται.


Ο φοιτητής είναι από τα άτομα που έχουν αρκετό χρόνο, ζωντάνια και περιέργεια για να ανακαλύψουν νέα πράγματα. Αν τους δωθεί η ευκαιρία θα κυνηγήσουν δραστηριότητες, ειδικά αν τους προκαλούν ευχαρίστηση. Πολλοί άνθρωποι το βλέπουν αυτό και επενδύουν στην παιδεία, αναπόσπαστο τμήμα της οποίας αποτελούν οι αναζητήσεις (έστω και μέσα από κάποιες ψυχαγωγικές διαδικασίες) των φοιτητών.

Στην περίπτωση του ADSL, δεν υπάρχει επιδότηση. Απλά η τιμή της ADSL πλησιάζει το κόστος (επομένως ΟΤΕ και ISP συνεχίζουν να κερδίζουν). Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι οι φόβοι των υπάρχοντων χρηστών για μείωση του τοπικού bandwidth σε επίπεδο DSLAM ΟΤΕ.

Αντί να αγκαλιαστεί αυτή η προσπάθεια που θα κάνει τους φοιτητές να μάθουν τι εστί ευρυζωνικότητα μέσα από τις προσωπικές τους αναζητήσεις, αντιμετωπίζεται με σκεπτικισμό από όσους πληρώνουν για δύο λόγους:

* α)* Φόβος για απώλεια μέρους του bandwidth.
* β)* Αίσθημα αδικίας, για τη διαφορά τιμής.


Προσωπικά χαίρομαι όταν βλέπω μία παροχή προς μία ομάδα ατόμων, δεν νιώθω αδικημένος. Ακόμα κι αν πρέπει να θυσιάσω κάτι για να γίνει αυτή, το κάνω με χαρά.


Αναφέρω μερικά προσωπικά πραδείγματα (μπορείτε να βρείτε πολλά αν σκεφτείτε καλοπροαίρετα).

- Ένας γνωστός μου έστησε διαδικτυακό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, μέσα από ADSL 384/128, με τους περιορισμούς που θέτει το upload των 16 KBps στην ποιότητα και τους ταυτόχρονους ακροατές.

- Αρκετοί με τις ADSL έχουν στήσει server (ftp, http, mail server, game server).

- Κάποιοι ασχολήθηκαν με video-streaming, video chat.

Οι παραπάνω ενέργειες ξεκίνησαν στα πλαίσια της διασκέδασης. Όλοι οι παραπάνω όμως είναι έτοιμοι να υιοθετήσουν τις παραπάνω δυνατότητες σαν εργαλεία δουλειάς. Αυτό δεν θα μπορέσει να το κάνει ποτέ ο αντίστοιχος έφηβος που τρώει τη μέρα του στην τηλεόραση. Θα αποκτήσει τεχνοφοβία και θα απέχει από οτιδήποτε με υπολογιστές ή θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσει αδρά για να μάθει να στέλνει ένα e-mail στα 30 του.

Ένα από τα άτομα που ανέφερα, αντί να είναι πτυχιούχος άνεργος (στον κλάδο του έχουν κακή απορρόφηση) υποστηρίζει με όσα έμαθε στον ελεύθερό του χρόνο, τη δικτυακή παρουσία μίας εταιρείας. Δεν είναι το μόνο παράδειγμα.
*
Τονίζω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τα 5 GByte/μήνα είναι αρκετά για να κάνει τη δουλειά του ο φοιτητής.

*Του κόβουν όμως τα πόδια στις προσωπικές του αναζητήσεις (ακόμα και μουσική, μιας και κάποιοι έχουν διαπρέψει π.χ. σαν dj) και φρενάρουν την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Δεν είμαι σε θέση να αποφασίσω και να δηλώσω το σκοπό ύπαρξης του "φοιτητικού ADSL". Βλέπω όμως ότι αν η παροχή γίνει αφειδώς (flat-rate, σε υψηλή ταχύτητα) θα αποτελέσει σημαντική επενδύση και όχι απλά ένα βοήθημα σπουδών.

Κάποιοι θα σκεφτούν:
- "Πρέπει να ρισκάρω εγώ για να "παίξει" ο φοιτητής;"

Εγώ θα απαντούσα "ναι", διότι βλέπω την ενασχόληση με το ADSL, παραγωγική.

Φυσικά κάποιοι θα απαντήσουν "όχι" και είναι αναμενόμενο ότι οι ISP θα κοιτάξουν να βγάλουν λεφτά. Μένει λοιπόν η κυβερνητική βούληση για να στηρίξει τους φοιτητές, εφόσον βέβαια βλέπει την κίνηση από τη δική μου οπτική γωνία.

Σε προηγούμενά μου post έχω αναφερθεί και με ποιον τρόπο αυτή η κίνηση θα συμβάλει στη γενικότερη πτώση τιμών στις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες και στο άνοιγμα τις αντίστοιχης αγοράς, τα οποία πρέπει να προστεθούν στα παραπάνω πλεονεκτήματα.

_
(Στα παραπάνω σχόλια δέχομαι οποιαδήποτε σοβαρή κρίτικη. Δεν θα λάβω υπόψη ειρωνικές απαντήσεις και προσωπικές επιθέσεις.)_



 Φιλικά,
 ipo.

----------


## mrsaccess

*ipo* εγώ είμαι φοιτητής.

Όσα ανέφερες τα έχω κάνει και αρκετά περισσότερα. Server(s) έχω από το 1ο χρόνο που ασχολήθηκα με pc. Ακόμα και τότε δηλαδή που το isdn ήταν άγνωστη λέξη.

Όταν όμως είδα ότι γουστάρω το ίντερνετ ξέρεις τι έκανα;
Έκοψα καφέδες, σινεμά, φαγητό απ'έξω για να μπορώ να πληρώνω την pstn αρχικά isdn μετέπειτα, adsl τώρα.

Αντίστοιχα, αν ένας άνθρωπος δει ότι γουστάρει τόσο το ίντερνετ θα κάνει θυσίες και θα βάλει κανονική adsl.

Αυτό που μόλις περιέγραψες είναι ο ορισμός του hobby. Δεν γίνεται λοιπόν το κράτος να μας χρηματοδοτεί τα hobby μας. 2ο hobby μου μετά τα pc είναι η φωτογραφία. Δεν μου χάρισε κανείς όμως φωτογραφική μήχανη. Δούλεψα και την πήρα!

Το κράτος παρέχει τα βασικά όπως έχω ξαναπεί. Αν κάποιος αγαπήσει περισσότερο το ίντερνετ θα βρει τρόπο να βάλει flat rate.

----------


## ipo

> Το κράτος παρέχει τα βασικά όπως έχω ξαναπεί. Αν κάποιος αγαπήσει περισσότερο το ίντερνετ θα βρει τρόπο να βάλει flat rate.


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι πάρα πολύ και προσπαθήσεις, το πιο πιθανό (υπάρχουν φυσικά και ατυχίες) είναι να διαπρέψεις, ακόμα κι αν οι συνθήκες στο περιβάλλον σου είναι άσχημες.

Πιστεύω ότι σκοπός είναι να δωθούν κίνητρα και ευκαιρίες ακόμα και σε όσους δεν έχουν το πάθος και την αποφασιστικότητα. Δεν μιλάω για τους εντελώς αδιάφορους, αλλά για εκείνους που ψάχνονται. Κίνητρα χρειάζονται. Και αυτά συχνά δίνονται μέσα από όμορφες καταστάσεις.

----------


## aroutis

> Η χορηγία είναι για Internet, όχι για τηλέφωνο. Με την ίδια λογική, θα μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν γραμμή 5Mbit για να κόψεις και την τηλεόραση.


Να δώ τι άλλο θα ακούσω.

Ρε σύ το skype το έχεις ακουστά; Οχι τιποτα άλλο, ενας φοιτητής ο οποίος φιλάει και το cent, προτιμά κατι τέτοιο από το να τα σκάει στον εκάστοτε provider τηλεφωνίας.

Και για να κόψουμε τις -μη πώ τι- επιτέλους, ο κάθε φοιτητής έχει δικαίωμα να αξιοποιεί οτιδήποτε δουλεύει πάνω στο TCP/IP stack.

Επιτέλους μη τα πάρω κρανίο με αυτά που διαβάζω.

Ναι, οκ, κανείς δε περιμένει να δώσουν στον φοιτητή 15euro σύνδεση να κατεβάζει τσόντες, αλλά αν είναι να του δώσουν 15euro σύνδεση για web και mail, να την βράσουν.

Αμαν πια.

----------


## aroutis

> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την ουσία αυτής της φράσης. Πώς γίνεται μία εξαίρεση να επιβεβαιώνει έναν κανόνα;


Αντε να το εξηγήσω... (οff topic).

Ενας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη.Αν π.χ. βρεθεί ένας κούκος εν μέσω του χειμώνα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι έχουμε άνοιξη... right?

Ιδια φάση  :Wink:

----------


## Cafeeine

> Ρε σύ το skype το έχεις ακουστά;





> αλλά αν είναι να του δώσουν 15euro σύνδεση για web και mail, να την βράσουν.


Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι η τάση αυτή μηδενισμού της προσφοράς. Φανταζομαι οτι άν ήταν χωρίς χρονοχρέωση, κάποιος θα βρισκόταν να πει " Τι να τα κάνω τα 512, αφού χρειάζομαι 1Mbps για για εργαστώ σωστά."?
Δεν αντιλέγω οτι η ορθή χρήση μιας απελευθέρωμένης γραμμής DSL θα αποφέρει περισσότερα στον φοιτητή, αλλά οχι οτι η παρούσα προσφορά είναι του πεταμού! 



> Και για να κόψουμε τις -μη πώ τι- επιτέλους, ο κάθε φοιτητής έχει δικαίωμα να αξιοποιεί οτιδήποτε δουλεύει πάνω στο TCP/IP stack.


Ναι, αλλά μέσα στα όρια του οικονομικά, και πρακτικά εφικτού.
Γιατί να μην γίνουν αντιπροτάσεις, π.χ  σε τμήματα όπου χρήζει μεγαλύτερης ανάγκης, να υπάρχει ανεβασμένο όριο? Γιατί να μην αναβαθμιστούν τα Πανεπ/μια και να χρησιμοποιούνται και αυτά?

----------


## Cafeeine

Να προσθέσω οτι φαντάζομαι πως οι προσφορές αυτές μπορούν να μεταβληθούν στο μέλλον, με καλύτερες συνθήκες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Παιδιά...

πραγματικά, ματαιοπονείτε. Αυτό το thread (που παρακολουθώ ανελλιπως αλλά επεμβαίνω μόνο όταν κρίνω σκοπιμο - This is a feature, not a bug, of Sovjohn, Ducklord  :Wink:  ), έχει πάρει τερατώδεις διαστάσεις ενώ συζητάτε σε ένα μεγάλο camp <ANTI-STUDENT-DSL> και <WE-WANT-FREE-MONEY-STUDENT-DSL>

Η ουσία είναι μία και ο μπακλαβάς γωνία:

α) Είμαι φοιτητής (έξω)

β) Έχω σύνδεση 2048/256 (που μοιράζομαι αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει, την έχω) - έξω, είπαμε-

γ) Κάνω εργασίες άμα λάχει να 'ούμε

δ) Κάνω πολύ browsing

ε) Κατεβάζω ελάχιστα πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να βρω από αλλού συντομότερα και καλύτερα. Αν θέλω τα Office 2003 (ΟΚ είναι εμπορκό πρόγραμμα, ας πούμε ότι θέλω το full πακέτο του OpenOffice.org), ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ αν έχει ένα Χ μέγεθος πάνω από 100-200 ΜΒ ΡΩΤΑΩ αν το έχει άλλος!

στ) Η συνολική μου ημερήσια χρήση είναι...μούμπλε μούμπλε... πες 50 ΜΒ browsing και πολλά βάζω, άντε και updates άλλα 10 ΜΒ (και πολλά βάζω), εργασίες και τα ρέστα που πες ότι θέλουν το τάδε πρόγραμμα, 50 ΜΒ τη μέρα για 30 μέρες (ΠΑΡΑ πολλά βάζω, πιο πιθανό είναι να κατεβάσω 300 σε μία μέρα μόνο). Voice IP άν έκανα (που δεν κάνω), θέλει εκνευριστικά λίγο bandwidth για να δουλέψει, πες άλλο 1 GB ολοστρόγγυλο, μαζί με τίποτα radio streaming (κι απ αυτό δεν κάνω...αλλά αν έκανα, τα ελληνικά ραδιόφωνα δίνουν 20-30 kbps and no more than that!)

Grand total: ~4 GB / month.

Αν ο μήνας έχει 9 και κατεβάσω μαζικά νέους drivers, ένα demo παιχνιδιού ή μία ταινία (~700 ΜΒ) και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, και υποθέτοντας ότι τα παραπάνω 4 δεν αλλάζουν, πάμε σε 5.

Ας με αποκαλέσετε φοιτητή Α....Ο φοιτητής Α εδώ, έχει διασυνδέσεις με την κατηγορία φοιτητών Β. Η κατηγορία φοιτητών Β εν ολίγοις...

*Κατεβάζει τα 100++++ GB για το χαβαλέ της
*Έχει αστείρευτη συλλογή από ταινίες, mp3, anime/manga, videos, you name it!!!

Η κατηγορία Β έχει εντελώς άλλες απαιτήσεις από την Α, και από την Γ πού ειναι balanced μεταξώ των 2 (άλλα η Γ δεν κατεβάζει τόσα για εργασίες, παίζει online games ας πούμε).

Δεν στέκει περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση. Μπορεί κάποιος να ανήκει στην Α, την Β ή την Γ. Όλοι φοιτητές είναι, όλοι το κέφι τους κάνουνε, το θέμα είναι ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ. Στην ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΙΚΗ / ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ κατηγορία, εμπίπτει άνετα η Α.

Αν η Β και η Γ θέλουν να κάνουν τα δικά τους δωρεάν / με χαμηλή τιμή / έχοντας το δικαίωμα να έχει adsl χωρίς όρια, δωρεάν, και με ένα username να κάνουν login και από 10 PC για να κατεβάζουν καλύτερα, λυπούμαι, χάσανε. Δεν επιδοτείται αυτή η χρήση άμεσα ή έμμεσα.

Το κουράσαμε το θέμα...Εθελοτυφλούμε. Όλοι φοιτητές είμαστε αλλά ο καθένας έχει άλλες "ανάγκες" από μια γραμμή...

Αν η Β και η Γ εκφράζεται από φίλους σαν κι αυτόν που ανέφερε ότι "τα 400 MB τη μέρα τα έχω για πλάκα", λυπάμαι και πάλι, να νοικιάσετε και καμία ταινία από videoclub  :Smile: ...Καλύτερα, ΝΑ ΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΥΠ ΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ αυτό το ΕΝΑΥΣΜΑ για κάτι καλύτερο, και να διεκδικήσετε ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ, ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΟ, ΔΙΚΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ ADSL ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ! Δείτε το link στην υπογραφή μου, και δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον...

Γιατί δεν θα είστε για πάντα φοιτητές. Νισάφι πια.

----------


## ermis333

Το όλο σκηνικό με τις διαμαρτυρίες κτλ οφείλεται στο γεγονός της διαφοράς τιμής της υπηρεσίας (φοιτητικό από κανονικό) με τα σημερινά δεδομένα....κανείς δε βλέπει ότι από το φθηνόπωρο η 512 θα έχει γύρω στα 45€......

Αν λοιπόν η κανονική 512 έχει γύρω στα 45€ (με ΦΠΑ) η Φοιτητική Flat-rate γιατί να μην έχει 20€ με ΦΠΑ;;;

ΥΓ. Όπως φαίνεται εκτός από το Flat-rate φοιτητικό ADSL την αγορά φαίνεται να προσπαθεί να κανιβαλίσει και η Vivodi με τις νέες τιμές της (δεν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ έπρεπε να το πώ)

----------


## aspirin

(έλαβα το παρακάτω απο τη 4νετ. δεν το σχολιάζω απλά το παραθέτω)




Ειδική συνδρομή Internet για τους Φοιτητές



Τι είναι

Είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας πολιτικής πρωτοβουλίας της κυβέρνησης η οποία έγινε αποδεκτή από τους παίκτες της αγοράς με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό. Ουσιαστικά αφορά την δημιουργία ειδικών πακέτων ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για χρήση από φοιτητές και σπουδαστές.



Τι περιλαμβάνει

Αν και οι τελικές λεπτομέρειες δεν έχουν ακόμα καθοριστεί, σε γενικά πλαίσια περιλαμβάνει πρόσβαση στα 512 Kbps, και αντίστοιχη παροχή Internet. Το πακέτο θα περιλαμβάνει 5 Gbytes μεταφοράς δεδομένων το μήνα, ενώ μετά από αυτό θα υπάρχει κάποια χρέωση, ανάλογα με την χρήση.



Πόσο θα κοστίζει?

Το συνολικό κόστος για το βασικό πακέτο θα είναι κάτω από 15  το μήνα χωρίς το ΦΠΑ. Εδώ πρέπει να τονιστεί η γενναία μείωση που έκαναν οι πάροχοι Internet στα τιμολόγιά τους, αφού έχουν αγκαλιάσει την πολιτική αυτή προσπάθεια.

Επίσης, στο τέλος ενεργοποίησης θα υπάρχει έκπτωση 50%.



Ποιοι το δικαιούνται?

Όλοι όσοι είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στον βασικό κύκλο προπτυχιακών και μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών. Δεν αφορά φοιτητές που έχουν ξεπεράσει τον βασικό αριθμό εξαμήνων σπουδών τους. O φοιτητής θα πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιημένη σύνδεση τηλεφώνου στο όνομά του, ενώ δικαιούται την πρόσβαση στην πόλη την οποία φοιτά.



Είμαι φοιτητής και θέλω ADSL, να περιμένω μέχρι να υλοποιηθεί η νέα προσφορά?

Με τις προσφορές της FORTHnet μπορείτε να ξεκινήσετε με ADSL από σήμερα. Μόλις υλοποιηθεί το νέο μέτρο θα γίνει η μετατροπή της σύνδεσης με απλές διαδικασίες, χωρίς να χάσετε καθόλου χρόνο ή χρήματα. Σήμερα η προσφορά χωρίς ογκοχρέωση της FORTHnet  είναι στα 37.25  το μήνα.

----------


## Ducklord

> μαλλον δε καταλαβες τι εγραψα. ( με τοσα quote εχασες την μπαλα)


Τόπι ήταν, και δεν το έχασα. Σου έδωσα αναλογία. Τα video streams για... εργκ... streaming σκοπούς (μετάφραση: "Τα βίντεα φτιαγμένα για δικτυακές μεταφορές") έχουν χαμηλότερο bitrate από ό,τι οι ταινίες που έχουν συμπιεστεί για κανονική "σταθερή" διανομή. Υπολόγισε πως με αυτά που είπα θα μπορείς να έχεις 2x / 4x χρόνο streaming σε σχέση με τον χρόνο των ταινιών (5 ταινίες, μιάμιση ώρα η καθεμιά, 10-15 ώρες streaming). Και αυτό τη στιγμή που οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας σου δίνουν, με ίδιο κόστος 2-3 ώρες ΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ομιλίας "δώρο"...
Φυσικά, τα 17 δεν είναι λίγα, μα ρε παιδί μου, το παρουσίασες σαν να... εργκ... έρχεται η καταστροφή αν μετριέται και ο ΦΠΑ στην τιμή των 15! Αυτό σχολίασα (όχι ως κακό, μα ως... αστείο)!!! Εδώ μας το δίνουν 15, τα 2,75 μας μάραναν;;;  :Wink: 




> Ducklord, κοβεις και ραβεις οτι θελεις, και απο καποια πλευρα της συζητησης εχεις και δικιο


"Κόβω" διαφορετικά και ανεξάρτητα points από προηγούμενα μηνύματα, στα οποία και απαντώ. Δεν τα "ράβω", εκτός από όταν... έχει πλάκα  :Wink:  Ποτέ, όμως, αλλοιώνοντας το νόημά τους ή αυτά που λένε.




> Δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορουν οι φοιτητες να τα βγαλουν περα.


Το είπαν, όμως, όχι μόνο άλλοι φοιτητές μα και μή φοιτητές, καθώς και εγώ. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να αρχίσουμε από πιο ουσιώδεις χορηγίες, και μετά να καταλήξουμε στο νέτ...




> Και οσα παραδειγματα εδωσα για το ποιον της υπηρεσιας που χρησιμοποιω (voip κτλ) τα εδωσα ως παραδειγματα για την προωθηση του διαδικτυου στην Ελλαδα και οχι για να μου πεις οτι μπορω να τηλεφωνω απο το σπιτι μου και να κανω chat με τα χερια. Χαιρω πολυ, αυτο το ξερω και αυτο εκανα παλια. Ειναι ομως αυτο προωθηση του ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα;


Νιώθω το μυαλό μου να σαπίζει σιγά-σιγά... Ή κάποιοι μας δουλεύετε, ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι τρέχει. Βρε παιδί μου, ΤΙ σε κάνει να νομίζεις πως όταν ξαφνικά αποκτήσουν οι φοιτητές πρόσβαση στο Internet θα αναπτυχθεί και θα αρχίσουμε όλοι να χρησιμοποιούμε video chat και streaming και τα ρέστα; Έχεις κάποιες ενδείξεις για αυτό; Και, απορία: πιο μάγκες είναι οι φοιτητές από τόσες χιλιάδες μέλη του σάητε όπου βρίσκεσαι, οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους ΕΧΟΥΝ γρήγορη σύνδεση μα ανάθεμα και αν την χρησιμοποιούν για αυτά που λες; ΤΙ διαφοροποιεί τους "φοιτητές" από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, και ΑΥΤΟΙ ξαφνικά θα... ανακαλύψουν τη "σωστή χρήση του ADSL";

Τέλος, μία διευκρίνηση για να καταλάβετε γιατί μου τη βιδώνει και αντιδρώ τόσο πολύ...

Οι "κανονικοί" χρήστες πληρώνουν τις 512 περί τα 80 το μήνα.
Οι φοιτητές θα την πληρώνουν 15.

Οι "κανονικοί" χρήστες μπορεί να την αγοράζουν για οτιδήποτε, για διασκέδαση, για δουλειά...
Οι φοιτητές ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ τη σύνδεσή τους για "προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας" μεν, μα ΣΑΝ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ και ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ δε (μη λέμε βλακείες, διαβάστε και τις επίσημες δηλώσεις του πρωθυπουργού). ΟΧΙ για να "μιλάνε με φίλους τους με video streaming".

Οι "κανονικοί" χρήστες "κλαίγονται" εδώ και καιρό διότι πληρώνουν κάτι μα παίρνουν κάτι χειρότερο (κάτι που λέγεται και "απάτη")
Οι φοιτητές "κλαίγονται" διότι η σύνδεση που θα παίρνουν με προνομιακή τιμή σαν εργαλείο και βοήθημα δεν θα τους αρκεί και για να κατεβάζουν MP3s και ταινίες, που δεν θα τους επιτρέπει να μιλάνε 3 φορές περισσότερο ΜΕΣΩ VIDEO από ό,τι μία σύνδεση κινητής τηλεφωνίας ΜΕΣΩ ΦΩΝΗΣ κ.λπ... Και αυτό ενώ οι διπλανοί τους χρυσοπληρώνουν την ίδια υπηρεσία χωρίς να έχουν αυτές τις απαιτήσεις (κάτι που λέγεται και "πλεονασμός")




> Θελω ομως να ξερω πως μπορω ανα πασα στιγμη να κατεβασω οτι χρειαστω.


Και εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να αγοράσω ό,τι θέλω. Δεν μπορώ όμως. Welcome to the real world... Κατάλαβες τι έλεγα για "φοιτητική ανεμελιά"; Δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ό,τι χρειαστείς διότι ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να κατεβάσεις ό,τι χρειαστείς. Όπως δεν γίνεται και για τους "μη-φοιτητές". Ελπίζω μα καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν το λέω από κακία...




> Πότε ειπαμε ΧΑΡΙΖΟΥΝ adsl στους φοιτητες;


Η φράση αναφέρεται σε όποιον είναι τόσο αχάριστος ώστε όταν του προσφέρουν κάτι αυτός το ελέγχει και από πάνω για να βεβαιωθεί πως θα είναι όπως το ήθελε / όπως θα ήταν αν το αγόραζε. "Του έρχεται τσάμπα και τον χαλάει και από πάνω". Είναι ατάκα που ο σοφός λαός μας φρόντισε να διαιωνίσει ως υπενθύμιση αυτού που λέμε "γαϊδουριά".




> Τελος, αν θεωρεις οτι οι φοιτητες δεν εχουν αναγκη το adsl για να τους βοηθησει στην σχολη, πες το


Είπα εξαρχής πως το χρειάζονται, το θεωρώ αναγκαίο για κάθε είδους σπουδές μα αμφιβάλλω αν θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν και πολλοί όπως πρέπει. Πολλές κατίνες δεν θα κοιτάξουν να ξεστραβωθούν, μα θα συνεχίσουν να διαβάζουν από τα ίδια μουχλιασμένα βιβλία, έχοντας το νετ για να κατεβάζει τα νέα σουξέ του Βαρδή. Και πάλι, είχα πει πως χρειάζεται μεν όριο, 10, 15, 20 GB όμως. Όχι 5. Το 5 είναι αστείο για ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ από "απλή φοιτητική" χρήση (αναγνωρίζω την αξία του κατεβάζειν  :Wink:  , μα και το οτι μαθαίνεις από αυτό. Όχι, όμως, παραξηλώνοντάς το)...




> Υ.Γ. απαντησε μου (την γνωμη σου μονο) : ειναι καλυτερη για τον ΜΕΣΟ φοιτητη να πληρωνει 15€+φαπα για 5 γιγα adsl ή να εχει την τζαμπε συνδεση του ιδρυματος του και να πληρωνει χρονοχρεωση ΕΠΑΚ μονο;


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ την ADSL! Ξέρεις τι θα πει "allways on"; Βγάλε μου κόστος για MSN messenger χρήση μονάχα, και πες μου ποιό εκ των δυο σε συμφέρει!




> 1) Ο νέος δεν θα ζήσει ποτέ κάτι στα νιάτα του, αφού δεν έχει τα μέσα.


Το ξανασχολίασα αυτό, μα δεν απάντησε κανείς. Και "εμείς", στα... "νιάτα μας" δεν είχαμε πισιά. Προσωπικά, ήξερα 2 χρόνια πριν πάρω υπολογιστή πως να χειρίζομαι έναν C64, ενώ αποστήθιζα ό,τι περιοδικό υπολογιστών έπιανα στα χέρια μου. Είχα καμία "χορηγία" για να... "ζήσω κάτι στα νιάτα μου"; Όχι. Με λίγα λόγια, προσπαθώντας να "τους βάλεις τα πισιά στο κεφάλι" δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα. Αν θέλει ο άλλος, θα μάθει.
 Και, με συγχωρείς μα πρέπει να το πω και το ειρωνικό μου (  :Mr. Green:  ), με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική, θα μπορούσαν να χορηγούν και αυτοκίνητα στους 18χρονους "για να ζήσουν κάτι στα νιάτα τους". Οι έχοντες αυτοκίνητο έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες για ενεργή σεξουαλική ζωή (κρίσημη σε αυτή την ηλικία) ενώ διευκολύνεται και η μεταφορά τους από και προς τη σχολή, για να μη μιλήσουμε και για τις ασθένειες που μπορεί να κολλήσεις μέσα στα ΜΜΜ... 

Παρεπιπτόντως, μην κολλήσεις στο "ειρωνικό" κομμάτι. Υπάρχει και ένα σοβαρό που περιμένει απάντηση...

Α, και επειδή τα έχεις ξαναπεί και χρειάζεσαι απαντήσεις...



> - Αρκετοί με τις ADSL έχουν στήσει server (ftp, http, mail server, game server).


"Server", όπως το χρησιμοποιείς, ονομάζεται ένα κομμάτι software που εγκαθιστάς στον υπολογιστή σου και ρυθμίζεις. Αντί να πειραματίζονται στα τυφλά, θα μπορούσαν να διαβάσουν κάποια σχετικά βιβλία και να ξεκινήσουν να παίζουν. Θα μπορούσαν, επίσης, να πληρώνουν τη σύνδεσή τους, όπως την πλήρωνα εγώ με 4 φίλους όταν φτιάξαμε, προ 10ετίας και βάλε, δίκτυο 5 BBS. Και είχαμε πληρώσει και μοντέμια, και καλώδια, και δεύτερα πισιά από το χαρτζιλίκι μας, για να δίνουμε πρόσβαση σε άλλους και να μαθαίνουμε το "τι παίζει" από φάσεις δικτύωσης. Για αυτό μου τη βιδώνει όταν βλέπω κάποιους να λένε "μα δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω video chatting με τους φίλους μου"! ΜΑΘΕ πρώτα ΤΙ είναι το video chatting, ΠΩΣ δουλεύει και, για να μην αρχίσω να ουρλιάζω, ΜΑΘΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΛΑ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ VIDEO και το "πως μπορείς με σύνδεση 128k να έχεις streaming video στα 10fps". Μετά, ΑΡΚΕΙ ο όγκος 5GB ΚΑΙ για video streaming; "Ναι, αλλά αν ξεκουνηθεί ο άλλος να βρει τρόπο να ξεπεράσει τους περιορισμούς". Τελικά, καλό κάνει ο περιορισμός. Αν ήταν ελέυθερα, δεν θα "ψαχνόταν" κανείς (να δεις που θα μάθουν και τι είναι οι download managers...  :Wink:  )

Ιδιαίτερα για Proxy θέλει κανείς;  :Wink: 

Τέλος, στο...



> - "Πρέπει να ρισκάρω εγώ για να "παίξει" ο φοιτητής;"


Θα στο θέσω διαφορετικά, και θέλω μία απάντηση:
"Πρέπει να ΧΑΣΩ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΣΘΟΥ ΜΟΥ για να "παίξει" ο φοιτητής;"

Κατ' επέκταση
"Πρέπει να ΧΑΣΩ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ για να "παίξει" ο φοιτητής;"

Και, λογική συνέχεια...
"Όταν έχω χάσει τη δουλειά μου, για να "παίξει" ο φοιτητής, ποιός θα μου πληρώσει το νοίκι; Η "επένδυση" στο... μέλλον της χώρας;"




> Ρε σύ το skype το έχεις ακουστά; Οχι τιποτα άλλο, ενας φοιτητής ο οποίος φιλάει και το cent, προτιμά κατι τέτοιο από το να τα σκάει στον εκάστοτε provider τηλεφωνίας.


Φυσικά. Εσύ, με τη σειρά σου, έχεις ακούσει το IRC; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, ένας φίλος μου, ο οποίος φιλάει και το λεπτό, προτιμά κάτι τέτοιο από το να τα σκάσει στο εκάστοτε NOVA  :Wink: 




> Και για να κόψουμε τις -μη πώ τι- επιτέλους, ο κάθε φοιτητής έχει δικαίωμα να αξιοποιεί οτιδήποτε δουλεύει πάνω στο TCP/IP stack.


Αυτό είναι κάποιο είδος "ιερού άγραφου κανόνα"; Επίσης, σε εμποδίζουν τα 5GB όριο από το "να αξιοποιείς οτιδήποτε δουλεύει επάνω στο TCP/IP stack";
Θα το ξαναπώ: ΔΕΝ δίνεις "τηλέφωνο" στους φοιτητές. ΔΕΝ δίνεις "τηλεόραση". ΔΕΝ δίνεις "ταινίες", ΔΕΝ δίνεις "βιβλία" ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ, ΔΕΝ. Δίνεις "ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ". Αυτό θα πει πως, ναι, μπορούν να αξιοποιήσουν ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ δουλεύει επάνω στο TCP/IP stack. Μπορούν να πάρουν μια 10αριά τηλέφωνα, να κατεβάσουν 2 ταινίες, 2 διανομές Linux, 100MP3s και να κάνουν όλη μέρα browsing και chat. Μπορούν να στήσουν δικούς τους servers. Μπορούν να ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΟΥΝ με τα streaming media.
Τι ΔΕΝ μπορούν να κάνουν; Δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν 200 ταινίες, 30 διανομές του Linux, 10000 MP3s και να στήσουν ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ servers. Δεν μπορούν να στήσουν ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ραδιοφωνικό ή video streaming σταθμό.

Άρα, το μέτρο καλύπτει τους φοιτητές; Μιλάμε για ΜΑΘΗΣΗ, δεν μιλάμε για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ...




> Αν λοιπόν η κανονική 512 έχει γύρω στα 45€ (με ΦΠΑ) η Φοιτητική Flat-rate γιατί να μην έχει 20€ με ΦΠΑ;;;


Η αναλογία των εισητηρίων πως πάει; Έ, έτσι...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ermis333

> Η αναλογία των εισητηρίων πως πάει; Έ, έτσι...


Στα ΜΜΜ είναι 50% μείων οπότε στα 22.5€ το φοιτητικό Flat-rate και είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι...

----------


## Avatar

> Συγνώμη πως είχες το μισό κόστος;
> την χρονοχρέωση που την βάζεις;


Μα, η χρονοχρεωση μου ερχοταν τοσο. Η συνδεση του πολυτεχνειου ηταν δωρεαν και απλα, για την δουλεια του να κοιταω το mail μου και να σερφαρω για να ψαχνω τπτ στο google μια χαρα ηταν.





> Με μια isdn αν κατεβάσεις 28ΜΒ θεωρείσαι σωστός αφού είναι το θεωρητικό μέγιστο.
> 5giga = 5120MB
> 5120MB/28MB ~= 182 ώρες.
> 182 ώρες x 18 λεπτά ~= 32 ευρώ! (και που'σαι, χωρίς το ΦΠΑ)


Δεν εννοω με ποια χρονοχρεωση θα πιασεις το δωρεαν οριο που σου διθνει η adsl, αλλα σε ποια λογικη σε βαζει αυτη η προσφορα. Και η λογικη ειναι 




> Μπορεί κάποιος να ανήκει στην Α, την Β ή την Γ. Όλοι φοιτητές είναι, όλοι το κέφι τους κάνουνε, το θέμα είναι ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ. Στην ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΙΚΗ / ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ κατηγορία, εμπίπτει άνετα η Α.


Ουτε καν Α, γιατι ο φοιτητης που θα τον ενδιαφερει να χρησιμοποιησει το νετ μονο για την σχολη του, ουτε καμμια ταινιουλα θα κατεβασει (εστω και 1 οπως εγραψες), ουτε voip θα κανει, ουτε προγραμματα θα κατεβασει γιατι ο καλος φοιτητης παει καθε μερα στην σχολη και μπορει να βρει πολυ ανετα οτι θελει απο την σχολη του (τουλαχιστον μιλαω για την σχολη στην οποια ειμαι εγω, υπολογιζω οτι πανω κατω θα γινεται σε μεγαλο ποσοστο των σχολων της χωρας) χωρις κοπο. Αρα πεφτουμε ακομα περισσοτερο σε σημειο που και χρονοχρεωση τους συμφερει περισσοτερο. Και παλι μιλαω για τοπν εαυτο μου που χρησιμοποιουσα πολυ το ιντερνετ με την pstn, και το κοστος ανα μηνα μου ερχοταν (για την χρονοχρεωση γιατι η συνδεση ηταν δωρεαν, ειτε 56, ειτε 64->που νομιζω οτι για σερφαρισμα δεν εχεις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα) 10/μηνα maximum τελικη.




> Η φράση αναφέρεται σε όποιον είναι τόσο αχάριστος ώστε όταν του προσφέρουν κάτι αυτός το ελέγχει και από πάνω για να βεβαιωθεί πως θα είναι όπως το ήθελε / όπως θα ήταν αν το αγόραζε. "Του έρχεται τσάμπα και τον χαλάει και από πάνω". Είναι ατάκα που ο σοφός λαός μας φρόντισε να διαιωνίσει ως υπενθύμιση αυτού που λέμε "γαϊδουριά".


Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω, εγω υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες βρισκω την παλια pstn/isdn μου να αποδιδει ισως λιγο χειροτερα, αλλα στο μισο κοστος. Και δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου η οτιδηποτε, ειλικρινα μιλαω. Οτι μεγαλο χρειαστω παω στην σχολη μου. Οποτε δεν μου κανει και για τρελη προσφορα.

----------


## John_Nastos

Έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω: Εγώ που δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για κάποιο φοιτητικό πακέτο (δηλαδή με ογκοχρέωση) από κάποιον ISP, μπορώ να κερδίσω κάτι από το μηνιαίο πάγιο που πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή μπορώ απλώς να πληρώνω χαμηλότερο (φοιτητικό) πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ και να έχω τη δική μου Flat Rate συνδρομή; Και αν ναι πόσο αναμένεται να καθοριστεί το πάγιο για φοιτητές;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ducklord

Avatar:
Βρε συ, το καταλαβαίνω το τι λες και, ναι, για κάποιον που θα συνδεθεί 10-20 λεπτά τη μέρα και θα βγει, η προσφορά δεν είναι "προσφορά".
Αν, όμως, θέλεις, για παράδειγμα, όσες ώρες είσαι σπίτι να έχεις ανοιχτό το Messenger και να μπορείς να μιλήσεις με γνωστούς σου ή να κατεβάσεις βιβλιογραφία για μία εργασία σου σε μορφή PDFs, τότε σε συμφέρει περισσότερο η ADSL.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## nkar

Βλέπω επι τόσες μέρες τον καυγα μεταξύ των υπερμάχων του μέτρου της ογκοχρέωσης και των αντιθέτων
Κατα τη γνώμη μου οι 2 κατηγορίες περιγραφονται με 2 λόγια ως εξής:
α)Αυτοι που λένε μείνετε μακρυά απο απεριόριστο κατέβασμα γιατι θα μπουκώσουν οι
γραμμές "μας" , θα ασχολείστε με ασχετα("κακα") πράγματα από αυτό που σπουδάζετε,
θα αισθανόμαστε κορόιδα που θα πληρώνουμε πολυ παραπάνω για την ίδια υπηρεσία

β) Δώστε μας Free (περίπου) net να κατεβασουμε ότι θέλουμε και αφού ξεσκιστούμε στο
κατέβασμα ασχέτων με τη δουλειά μας (τη φοιτητική) πράγματα θα μας μείνει και ένα 10% 
εμπειρίας που θα μας βοηθήσει στο μέλλον εκεί που δεν το περιμένουμε 

Εγω ως πρώην φοιτητης πολυτεχνείου με κάποια επαγγελματικά χρόνια στην πλάτη(όχι και
πάρα πολλά , μη με βγάλετε παππού) είδα ότι στη δουλειά μου πιο πολύ με βοήθησαν
τα ασχετα που έκανα όντας (άτακτος) φοιτητής. Οι τσόντες , τα mp3 και τα άλλα είναι
το καρότο που έκανε πολλούς φίλους , συναδέλφους να ασχολήθούν με κάτι που δεν επρόκειτο
ποτέ και να αποκτήσουν δημιουργικό μυαλό που είναι το παν για μια επιτυχημένη επαγγελματική
καριέρα.

 Ας μην είμαστε μικρόψυχοι λοιπόν , μην πάμε με τη λογική οτι αφού δεν έχουμε εμείς γίδα
να ψοφήσει και του γείτονα και ας ανοίξουμε το μυαλό μας. Αυτό που κάνει το DSL διαφορετικό
είναι το unlimited μην το κουτσουρεύουμε λοιπόν .

Πρόταση: 
Αν είναι να βάλουν 512 με 5GB limit , καλύτερα 256 no limit.
Τι να την κάνω την 8Mbit σύνδεση  με 512 ΜΒ Limit

Αυτή η κακομοιριά μας έχει κοστίσει πολύ ακριβά στην Ελλάδα

----------


## blackjim

> Τόπι ήταν, και δεν το έχασα. Σου έδωσα αναλογία. Τα video streams για... εργκ... streaming σκοπούς (μετάφραση: "Τα βίντεα φτιαγμένα για δικτυακές μεταφορές") έχουν χαμηλότερο bitrate από ό,τι οι ταινίες που έχουν συμπιεστεί για κανονική "σταθερή" διανομή. Υπολόγισε πως με αυτά που είπα θα μπορείς να έχεις 2x / 4x χρόνο streaming σε σχέση με τον χρόνο των ταινιών (5 ταινίες, μιάμιση ώρα η καθεμιά, 10-15 ώρες streaming). Και αυτό τη στιγμή που οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας σου δίνουν, με ίδιο κόστος 2-3 ώρες ΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ομιλίας "δώρο"...
> Φυσικά, τα 17 δεν είναι λίγα, μα ρε παιδί μου, το παρουσίασες σαν να... εργκ... έρχεται η καταστροφή αν μετριέται και ο ΦΠΑ στην τιμή των 15! Αυτό σχολίασα (όχι ως κακό, μα ως... αστείο)!!! Εδώ μας το δίνουν 15, τα 2,75 μας μάραναν;;; 
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Χεχε , το χασες το τοπι σου λεω.   :HaHa:   :Very Happy:  
Δεν ειπα οτι τα 17 ειναι πολλα σε σχεση με τα 15. Ειπα οτι τα 15 ( ή 17 εστω ) ειναι αρκετα για DSL ( βλεπε υπολοιπη ευρωπη ).
Λεπον , ντακς με το στριμινγκ , εφερα ενα παραδειγμα "βαριας" ιντερνετικης εφαρμογης και μου εκανες δεκα υπολογισμους. Εγω δε προκειται να κατσω ποτε να μετρησω τι και πως , γι αυτο ακριβως θελω και απεριοριστη συνδεση. Αλλη η αισθηση του να πατας και να ανοιγεις οτι θες στον μπροουζερ χωρις να σκεφτεσαι ουτε τα λεπτα ( ΕΠΑΚ ) ουτε να κοιτας ποσα ΚΒ κατεβαινουν ( ογκοχρεωση ). Αυτην ειναι η γνωμη μου. Τωρα το τι χρειαζεται και τι οχι ενας φοιτητης δε μπορω να το ορισω ( ειμαι απο τους φοιτητες που ειχα ADSL οταν εκανε 70+Ε   :Whistling:  ).

Παντως ωραιο το επιχειρημα του οτι , γιατι εχουν οι φοιτητες μειωμενο εισιτηριο στο σινεμα? Τους βοηθα να λυσουν καμια ασκηση? μπααα
Ε αρα και η ADSL δε θα κανει μονο για τις εργασιες... Right?

Στα 15 τα 2,75 δεν ειναι πολλα? Τι λες ωρε... 19% ειναι. Σε παρακαλω. Που να βρει ενας φοιτητης τοσα λεφτα   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ( btw για καφε εδω στο Ηρακλειο η ταριφα ειναι 3,5€ μινιμουμ ... στα 2,75 θα κολλησουμε? )

----------


## Ducklord

nkar, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Δεν είναι, όμως, η λογική "ας ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα" που έχει ακουστεί πολλές φορές εδώ, μα η λογική "δεν θέλω να κοιμάται η κατσίκα του γείτονα στη δική μου κουζίνα".
Αν δεν υπήρχε προβληματική υποδομή, και δεν είχαμε τραβήξει τα χίλια μύρια από τον ΟΤΕς, λές να είχαμε πρόβλημα με τις παροχές σε φοιτητές;

Όταν δεν έχεις ψωμί, δεν ζητάς παντεσπάνι...
Επίσης, όπως είπα, δημιουργικό μυαλό αποκτάς και από τους περιορισμούς. Ήδη κάποιοι σκέφτηκαν "γύρω" από τον περιορισμό: αν πάρω κανονική συνδρομή με φοιτητική ΟΤΕς, θα ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα;
Άλλοι θα σκεφτούν "αφού έχω όριο 5GB, δεν μπορώ να ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΩ τα χαζά Powerpoint των παρουσιάσεων που στέλνω στη Λίτσα για να γλυτώσω bandwidth";
Αν είχαμε συνδέσεις 5MBits, ας έδιναν αβέρτα σε όλους τους φοιτητές. Όταν πολλοί αναγκάζονται να "γυρίσουν" την 384 τους σε 256 επειδή οι ταχύτητες είναι απαράδεκτες ή, απλά, δεν "τους παίρνει" οικονομικά, είναι λίγο γαϊδουριά να λες "αφήστε τα παιδιά να πειραματιστούν ελεύθερα". Κάτι σαν να απαιτείς να κλήσει η Μεσογείων και η Κηφισίας για να μάθουν τα παιδιά να παίζουν μπάλα εκεί, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν αλάνες. Και αντί να φωνάζουμε "να φτιαχτούν αλάνες", και να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε μία κοινή λύση, μιλάμε για κατσίκες...   :Laughing:  Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, και οι δύο πλευρές δεν έχουν δίκιο, μα δεν έχουν και άδικο. Όσο, όμως, κάποιοι προβάλλουν τη λογική του "Θά" που κάποτε δούλευε και ο Χάρι Κλύνν ("Αν αφήσετε τους φοιτητές ελεύθερους σήμερα και θυσιάσετε το bandwidth σας, στο μέλλον ΘΑ έχουμε καλύτερες συνδέσεις / εξέλιξη / βελτίωση / αναβαθμίσεις"), τόσο κάποιοι άλλοι (και εγώ) θα ουρλιάζουν. Δεν βιάζεις το σήμερα για να δεις ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Επενδύεις από το ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΥΜΑ σου. Πόσες φορές θα το πούμε; Κάποιοι επιμένουν πως επενδύεις από το ΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΑ σου. Όχι, παιδιά. Αυτό έκαναν κάποιοι με τη γνωστή φάση με το χρηματιστήριο, και μετά κλαίγονταν. Αν πιστεύετε, πραγματικά, αυτή τη λογική, γιατί δεν πάτε να παίξετε ΟΛΑ τα χρήματά σας σε λαχεία; Είναι α-κρι-βώς η ίδια λογική: Σύμφωνα με κάποιους, είναι σίγουρο πως αύριο, τουλάχιστον κάποια από αυτά, θα αποδώσουν. Τι σημασία έχει αν μέχρι τότε θα είστε αδέκαροι; Πρέπει να παίρνεις ρίσκα για τη βελτίωση της ζωής σου...  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## aspirin

Ducklord με την ίδια λογική, να καταργήσουν την έκπτωση φοιτητών σε συγκοινωνίες, των απόρων στα μέσα μεταφοράς, την δωρεάν υγεία, δωρεάν παιδεία, τα ταξίδια που οργανώνει η εργατική κατοικία(καλά το λέω?), τα δωρεάν σπίτια σε απόρους, τις φοιτητικές εστίες και και και... Η προσφρά αυτή έχει κάποιο σκοπό. Αφετέρου δεν μας τη δίνουν τζάμπα. Και πάλι θα πληρώνουμε, απλά πιό χαμηλά. Άλλωστε άνθρωποι είναι κ οι φοιτητές. Θα στείλουν μειλ, θα μιλήσουν με το μσν, θα παίξουν ένα παιχνίδι, θα κατεβάσουν ένα τραγούδι. Σκέψου πώς ο φοιτητής δεν εργάζεται. Περιμένει απο τους δικούς του ένα χαρτζιλίκι ίσα ίσα για να περάσει την βδομάδα. Άντε τώρα να φορτώσει τον οικογενειακό πρυπολογισμό με 50 ευρώ κάθε μήνα για ίντερνετ+τα τηλέφωνήματα πουθα κάνει+τα κινητά... Αν εργαζομουνα, θα είχα βάλει προ πολλού adsl και θα είχε τελειώσει εκεί το θέμα.
Άλλωστε ο φοιτητής οφείλει να έχει πρόσβαση στη γνώση γιατί αυτό είναι το αντικείμενό του. Και το ίνετ είναι κατεξοχήν φορέας γνώσης και πρέπει να έχει αν όχι δωρεάν, τουλάχιστον φθηνή πρόσβαση.

----------


## sdikr

> Παντως ωραιο το επιχειρημα του οτι , γιατι εχουν οι φοιτητες μειωμενο εισιτηριο στο σινεμα? Τους βοηθα να λυσουν καμια ασκηση? μπααα
> Ε αρα και η ADSL δε θα κανει μονο για τις εργασιες... Right?


Για σκέψου ομώς αυτά τα μειωμένα που έχουν έχουν και κάποιυς περιορισμούς,  πχ στο σινεμά σου λεέι ταδε μέρα, τάδε ώρες  (οχι οποτε θέλετε),  γιατί αραγε να έχουν;

----------


## blackjim

> Για σκέψου ομώς αυτά τα μειωμένα που έχουν έχουν και κάποιυς περιορισμούς,  πχ στο σινεμά σου λεέι ταδε μέρα, τάδε ώρες  (οχι οποτε θέλετε),  γιατί αραγε να έχουν;


Εχουν περιορισμους? Δε το ξερα ( εχω να πατησω σινεμα πολυυυ καιρο )
Εδω στο Ηρακλειο παντως οποτε και να πηγα , οποιαδηποτε ωρα , μερα , με το πασο γλιτωνα 1 € ( 6 αντι για 7... ).

----------


## Avatar

Ducklord, θελω να πιστευω οτι λογω της σχολης μου ειμαι απο τους φοιτητες που ασχολουνται περισσοτερο με το ιντερνετ. Οταν εγω λοιπον μπορω να την βγαλω με τοσα λιγα με χρονοχρεωση (&τα 2 μου αδερφια στην ιδια γραμμη, ο μικρος να κοιταξει για κανα συγκροτημα, καμμια συναυλια και ο μεγαλος κατι mail και σχετικα) δεν θα παρω την προσφορα. Για την βιβλιογραφια σε Pdf, αν ειναι μεγαλη μια μερα που θα παω στην σχολη θα παρω το usb (αυτο που εδινε ο ΟΤΕς τζαμπα στους φοιτητες προ ολιγου καιρου  :Very Happy:  ) και θα τα περασω μονομιας. Για το msn εχεις καποιο δικιο, αλλα απο την αλλη υπαρχουν τα mail και τα τηλεφωνα. Αν αποφασιζα να παρω adsl, θα επαιρνα μια flat, ακομα και 128 (αν θα υπαρχει) την θεωρω καλυτερη απο 512 με limit. Αυτα που ανεφερες και σκεφτεσαι για τους φοιτητες βγαινουν και με αυτην την ταχυτητα. Με λιγο παραπανω κοστος θα επαιρνα την φθηνοτερη flat (που αποτι φαινεται απο Σεπτεμβρη θα εχουν πεσει οι τιμες).

Η απαντηση ειναι ναι, οι φοιτητες κατι κερδιζουν. Ομως δεν ειναι δα και τοσο μεγαλο το κερδος. Ο λογος κερδος/κοστος ειναι χαμηλο (κατ' εμε τουλαχιστον)

Υ.Γ. 


> Αυτό που κάνει το DSL διαφορετικό
> είναι το unlimited μην το κουτσουρεύουμε λοιπόν .


UNLIMITED POWER!!  :Razz:  by Sidious

----------


## Ducklord

Aspirin, συμφωνώ και επαυξανω. Δες, όμως, και το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα να καταλάβεις το σκεπτικό μου.
Επίσης, είναι α-κρι-βώς όπως τα λες, μα η παροχή πρόσβασης είναι κοροϊδία. Όπως λες και εσύ, και έχει ειπωθεί και στο παρελθόν, υπάρχουν φοιτητές που δεν έχουν να φάνε. Η παροχή σύνδεσης "σε βάρος των άλλων χρηστών" και, ταυτόχρονα, ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχουν διευκολύνσεις που να διασφαλίζουν πως θα μπορέσουν να τη χαρούν όλοι οι φοιτητές είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία. Όπως είπε κάποιος, ήξερε φοιτητή που πήρε υπολογιστή στο τέταρτο έτος. Τι να κάνει τα τρία πρώτα τη σύνδεση, να την κοιτάζει; ΕΚΕΙ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν παροχές.
Πρόσεξε όμως: παροχές που να τους βοηθούν στις σπουδές τους και σε ένα περιστασιακό ξεχαρμάνιασμα. Θα το ξαναουρλιάξω: είχα πει για όριο 10-20GB. ΟΧΙ 5. ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ με τα 5. Όχι, όμως, και "χωρίς όριο", τη στιγμή που και ένας μη-φοιτητής κάτοχος 384 έχει ίδιες ανάγκες με έναν φοιτητή. Δες το αλλιώς...

Καταλαβαίνω πως ένας φοιτητής περνά από οικονομική στενότητα. Ένα ζευγάρι με μισθούς €650 ο καθένας, που μένει σε σπίτι με €350 νοίκι και €100 κοινόχρηστα, με €100-€150 να φεύγουν σε λογαριασμούς και περί τα €300-€400 για "έξοδα ζωής" (φαγητό, κανένα περιστασιακό ρούχο, καμιά καμμένη λάμπα, βενζίνη για ΕΝΑ αυτοκίνητο κ.λπ.) χρειάζεται περί τα €1000 μόνο για "να ζήσει". Χωρίς παιδιά. Χωρίς διασκέδαση. Χωρίς τίποτα. Έχουν, λοιπόν, μία 100άρα - 300άρα "περίσσευμα" (χα-χα) για να "διασκεδάσουν" ή (πρόσεξε το "ή") να "επενδύσουν στο μέλλον". Να βάλουν τίποτα στην άκρη για να κάνουν και κανένα παιδί. Χμμμ...
Δεν έχουν ανάγκη διασκέδασης; Δεν έχουν ανάγκη ενημέρωσης; Δεν θα τους βοηθούσε η φτηνή πρόσβαση στο Internet;

ΌΟοοοοχι... Πρέπει να... επενδύσουν στους φοιτητές!
Κατάλαβες γιατί σαλεύω και λέω "να μην το βλέπετε εγωϊστικά";

Και, όχι, να μην φορτώσει τον οικογενειακό προϋπολογισμό με €50 κάθε μήνα για ίντερνετ. Να πάρει μία dial-up και να "παίζει" με αυτήν για να μάθει. Παράλληλα, ας διαβάζει και ένα βιβλίο. Και, όχι, γιατί να κάνει τόσα τηλέφωνα; Γιατί να του πληρώνουν κινητό;

Έχουμε καλομάθει στις πολυτέλειες της ζωής μου φαίνεται, όταν άλλοι δεν έχουν να φανε...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## blackjim

*-- DuckLord Unleashed --*
 :Respekt:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nikos_gr

Παπιάρχοντα νομίζω πως η βασική παράμετρος στο τελευταίο που είπες είναι τα 650 Ε εισόδημα και όχι τα άλλα.Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα και οι υπόλοιποι φοιτητές και μη τρώνε θέλουν να διασκεδάσουν κτλ...  :Wink:  

Και όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές μην κρίνετε απο τώρα την προσφορά γιατί ακόμα είναι Ιούνιος και ο Σεπτέμβριος είναι μακριά.Άλλωστε γι ' αυτό εγινε τώρα η ανακοίνωση.Αν έβγαινε το Σεπτέμβριο ο hot-dog και έλεγε 15 Ε στουν φοιτητές με 5 giga και οι τιμές για τους υπόλοιπους ήταν 40-50 Ε θα τον έπαιρναν με τις ντομάτες...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ο χωρός των μειώσεων ξεκίνησε (βιβοντι) και μάλλον και ο χωρός των αναβαθμήσεων (otenet).Μακάρι να μην βγω ψεύτης...

----------


## Ducklord

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, να σιαχθεί το δίκτυο και να μην μπει και όριο τελικά. Δεν το κόβω όμως... Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω σοβαρές και καλές κινήσεις από τον οργανισμό που μου είπε... 

"ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και μπορείς να ΜΗΝ πάρεις το Τζέτσπηντ από εμάς!"
"Σοβαρά;"
"Μα βέβαια!"
"Εεε.... Υπάρχει.... κανένα... Πρόβλημα με αυτό;"
"ΌΧΙ! Έχετε ελευθερία επιλογής! Απλώς εμείς δεν θα σας ενεργοποιήσουμε τη σύνδεση!"
"..."
"Χέλοου; Με ακούτε;"
"Ναι. Μπορείτε να το επαναλάβετε, στο σύνολό του, αυτό; Αυτό, για την πολιτική σας..."
"Μα, φυσικά! Μπορείτε να πάρετε ό,τι εξοπλισμό θέλετε με τις συνδέσεις μας και, φυσικά, να τον εγκαταστήσετε μόνος σας για να γλιτώσετε τα έξοδα! Τότε, όμως, δεν θα σας ενεργοποιήσουμε τη γραμμή!"
"Γιατί;"
"Μπορεί να προκαλέσετε ασυμβατότητες στο δίκτυο"... (  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )
"Δηλαδή..."
"Δηλαδή, ή θα μας πληρώσετε ρούτερ της κακιάς κατάρας σε τριπλάσια τιμή από ένα πραγματικά καλό, `εγκατάσταση` από δύο παληκάρια που θα έρθουν εκεί να τα κεράσετε καφέ και `ενεργοποίηση γραμμής` που περιορίζεται σε 3 κλίκ και μια άγρια ματιά προς ένα πισί, ή θα πάρετε εξοπλισμό, θα μας πληρώνετε σύνδεση μα δεν θα σας την ενεργοποιούμε διότι αλλιώς δεν θα δικαιολογούταν η μονοπωλιακή θέση μας"
"..."

-----
ΑΥΤΟΙ οι άνθρωπο "αναβαθμίζουν δίκτυο" και "θα δώσουν φθηνό ADSL"...
Και μου λέτε να μην αγχώνομαι, και όλα θα πάνε καλά; Όταν ο πρώτος (ξέεεερετε) μου είχε έρθει €650;;;

ΟΥΧΙ κύριοι! Θα αγχώνομαι και θα τρομάζω!
Αυτοί είναι ικανοί να με απειλήσουν πως αν θέλω να συνεχίσω να έχω ADSL θα πρέπει να πάω και να καλωδιώσω μόνος μου με οπτικές όλη την Τανάγρα για να δείξω την εκτίμησή μου προς τις υπηρεσίες τους!

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## mrsaccess

> Στα ΜΜΜ είναι 50% μείων οπότε στα 22.5€ το φοιτητικό Flat-rate και είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι...


50% σου δίνουν στα λεωφορεία, όχι στα ταξί και στις limo...

----------


## ermis333

> 50% σου δίνουν στα λεωφορεία, όχι στα ταξί και στις limo...


Η 512 είναι Limo; ΕΛΕΟΣ.....τα 54Mbit VDSL τι είναι;

----------


## sdikr

> Η 512 είναι Limo; ΕΛΕΟΣ.....τα 54Mbit VDSL τι είναι;


Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά,   πχ στην Σινγκαπούρη οταν ζητήσεις λιμουζίνα σου φέρνουν toyota corola,  έτσι και εδώ αφου δεν υπάρχει vdsl    αναγκαστικά το 1mbit  ειναι προσωπικό jet   :Wink:

----------


## Cafeeine

> Η 512 είναι Limo; ΕΛΕΟΣ.....τα 54Mbit VDSL τι είναι;


... Air Force one  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## PopManiac

Είχα μέρες να ξαναγράψω εδώ, αλλά παρατήρησα πως ο Ducklord με εξέφρασε 100%. Μερικοί φοιτητές βλέπω πως επιμένουν όμως και θα ήθελα πλέον (gloves off) να ξαναπώ κάποια πράγματα (όσοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να αντρέξουν σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και να δουν τα post μου):

Στη χώρα που ζούμε έχουμε παρανοήσει σοβαρά κάποια πράγματα, και απ' ότι βλέπω αυτό διαιωνίζεται αν κρίνω από τις απόψεις των εδώ φοιτητών. Ας τα πιάσουμε ένα-ένα λοιπόν:

* Παρανόηση πρώτη* : Άλλο κοινωνική πολιτική άλλο παροχές προς συγκεκριμένες ομάδες για ψηφοθηρία. Η πρώτη είναι η πολιτική για την μείωση του κοινωνικού αποκλεισμού και την εξασφάλιση ενός κοινωνικού 'διχτυού ασφαλείας', οι δεύτερες είναι ό,τι κατεβαίνει στην κούτρα του κάθε πολιτικού που το βαφτίζει κοινωνικό για να κερδίσει ψήφους ή/και την υποστήριξη κάποιας ομάδας. Το φτηνό φοιτητικό DSL, θέλοντας και μη, εμπίπτει σε αυτήν την κατηγορία. Είναι επιθυμητό, ναι, καλό για όλους τους φοιτητές, ναι, αλλά όχι και ότι συμβάλλει και στην κοινωνική σύγκλιση στην Ελλάδα, μην τρελλαθούμε εντελώς!!! Και σίγουρα, και με κανένα τρόπο δεν εντάσσεται στο πλέγμα κοινωνικών πολιτικών (όπως η υποτιθέμενη δωρεάν ανώτατη παιδεία).

* Παρανόηση δεύτερη*  κανείς δεν δικαιούται τίποτα, φίλοι φοιτητές και φίλες φοιτήτριες! Τι σημαίνει δικαιούμαι δωρεάν (ή φτηνό) ADSL; Από πού και ως πού; Το ότι δικαιούστε δωρεάν (ή φτηνή) πρόσβαση στο Ιντερνέτι είναι γεγονός και κάτι που παρέχεται (τουλάχιστον από το Καποδιστριακό πανεπιστήμιο στην Αθήνα, έτσι έβγαλα 1 1/2 χρόνο το μεταπτυχιακό μου). Αλλά, γιατί ADSL, και μάλιστα 512; Σίγουρα η ADSL είναι * καλύτερη*  αλλά όχι να την παρουσιάζουμε και ως το εκ των ουκ άνευ φοιτητικό αγαθό για την απόκτηση πτυχίου! Δηλαδή η ISDN 128 (για παράδειγμα) δεν μας κάνει; Το μαγικό είναι η ADSL και μάλιστα 512, κάτι που δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα με τις παρούσες τιμές * είναι λιμουζίνα;* 

* Παρανόηση τρίτη* : Το έχω ξαναπεί, αν το ADSL είναι απαραίτητο αγαθό για κάποιους και πρέπει πριν και πάνω από όλους να το έχουν δωρεάν (από εχθές!!!) είναι * τα Άτομα με Αναπηρία* . Είναι οι μόνοι για τους οποίους το γρήγορο Ίντερνετ αποτελεί το (μοναδικό ίσως) παράθυρο επικοινωνίας με τον έξω κόσμο! Αλλά από κάτι τέτοια φαίνεται η ευαισθησία την Ελληνικής κοινωνίας (και βέβαια των εκπροσωπούντων της Ελλήνων πολιτικών).

Και πριν αρχίσετε να μου λέτε πως ζηλεύω ή χαλιέμαι με τους φοιτητές... Καθόλου!!!!! Δωρεάν DSL, OK δωρεάν DSL (αν και like it or not είναι επιδοτούμενο από όλους τους υπόλοιπους κανονικούς χρήστες, αυτή είναι και η έννοια της δημόσιας επιδότησης)!! Αλλά μην προσπαθούμε να βαφτίσουμε το κρέας ψάρι! Δεν είναι ούτε κοινωνική, ούτε εκπαιδευτική πολιτική, είναι απλά πολιτική ψήφων! 

Πάψτε λοιπόν, όσοι το κάνετε, να το 'ντύνετε' με επιχειρήματα περί κοινωνικού συμφέροντος και άλλα τέτοια μεγαλοπρεπή γιατί δεν είναι! Και όσο πιο μικρός το καταλάβει κανείς αυτό, τόσες περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχουμε να ξεφύγουμε κάποια στιγμή από τέτοιες μικροσυμφεροντολογικές σκέψεις και νοοτροπίες που αποτελούν μεγάλη πηγή κακών για αυτόν τον τόπο!

----------


## Andrew

> -----
> ΑΥΤΟΙ οι άνθρωπο "αναβαθμίζουν δίκτυο" και "θα δώσουν φθηνό ADSL"...
> Και μου λέτε να μην αγχώνομαι, και όλα θα πάνε καλά; Όταν ο πρώτος (ξέεεερετε) μου είχε έρθει €650;;;
> 
> ΟΥΧΙ κύριοι! Θα αγχώνομαι και θα τρομάζω!
> Αυτοί είναι ικανοί να με απειλήσουν πως αν θέλω να συνεχίσω να έχω ADSL θα πρέπει να πάω και να καλωδιώσω μόνος μου με οπτικές όλη την Τανάγρα για να δείξω την εκτίμησή μου προς τις υπηρεσίες τους!
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Ducklord,

Οπως ξέρεις ο ΟΤΕ αν μπορούσε θα μας είχε ακόμα σε 28.8 αναλογικά με χρονοχρέωση. 

Το ότι κάποιος τους αναγκάζει (γιατί στην ουσία εξαναγκασμός είναι για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους) να δώσουν φτηνή DSL σημαίνει ότι θα αναγκαστούν να ρίξουν τις τιμές για όλους. Ηδη φάνηκε αυτό με τις μειώσεις τιμών στη Vivodi (άσχετα αν εγώ προσωπικά δεν τις είδα ακόμα στο λογαριασμό μου) και τις αναβαθμίσεις που εξήγγειλαν. Ξέρω πολλούς που δεν βάζουν DSL (αν και θέλουν) γιατί τα 60 € το μήνα τους είναι πολλά. Αλλά με 30-40 θα έβαζαν και θα βάλουν τώρα, Εδώ βλέπεις thread που κάθεται ο άλλος και υπολογίζει ως και το ρεύμα που θα του τρώει το always on.  

Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι εσύ είχες DSL και την πλήρωνες με 150€ το μήνα, οπότε στην πολύ χειρότερη περίπτωση με 150 € το μήνα θα πάρεις τώρα 2 ADSL από 2 providers ώστε να μπορείς να είσαι καλυμένος. Ακόμα και αν πέσει η ποιότητα πάλι ο λόγος ποιότητας/τιμή βελτιώνεται υπέρ σου. Αλλά αν πιταριστούν τα DSLAM πιο μεγάλη πίεση θα ασκήσουν 100000 παραπονούμενοι φοιτητές από 100 επαγγελματίες. Η μάζα μετράει όπως ξέρεις.

Βέβαια με όλα αυτά που έχουμε δει και έχοιυμε ζήσει αν μας πουν αύριο σας δίνουμε 10 Mbit με 20 € το μήνα πάλι θα την ψάχνουμε και θα λέμε τα δικά μας...

----------


## Gordon`s

> Είχα μέρες να ξαναγράψω εδώ, αλλά παρατήρησα πως ο Ducklord με εξέφρασε 100%....


+Όλα τα υπόλοιπα.. 
Είμαστε τόσο ευκολόπιστοι. Ας δώσουν ότι είναι να δώσουν, να δούμε τι θα γίνει εν συνεχεία...

----------


## nnn

Ducklord έγραψες.

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει τελικά

----------


## ipo

Υπάρχουν οι εξής εξελίξεις:

1) Οι ISP όπως είδατε προσφέρουν κουτσουρεμένο ADSL σε υπερβολική τιμή και προτείνουν στον πρωθυπουργό ογκοχρέωση, χωρίς στην ουσία να μειώνουν σημαντικά την τιμή προκειμένου να μην μπει στη μέση το ΕΔΕΤ.

2) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει μειώσει αρκετά την τιμή: 6 ευρώ/μήνα με τον Φ.Π.Α..

3) *Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι πανέτοιμο να δώσει ADSL σε οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα δώσει σε καλή τιμή ο ΟΤΕ* (προς το παρόν έχει μειώσει την τιμή μόνο στην 512/128 Kbps) *χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και με σχέδια για πίεση συνεχούς αναβάθμισης της ταχύτητας του ΟΤΕ* (το οποίο οι ISP δεν θα κάνουν με τίποτα, αλλά θα παραμείνουν οι φοιτητές για πολύ καιρό στις 512/128 με ογκοχρέωση). Δηλαδή για 1 Mbps σε χρονικό ορίζοντα περίπου ενός έτους μετά το αρχικό 512/128. *Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν δίνει το ΕΔΕΤ ADSL στους φοιτητές, είναι οι πιέσεις των ISP προς την κυβέρνηση, για να συνεχίσουν να εκμεταλλεύονται τους πολίτες.*

4) *Αν δρομολογηθεί η πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ, θα μπει στη μέση ISP για να κάνει authentication και να έχει το help desk. Αυτό θα δώσει προμήθεια στους ISP περί τα 3 ευρώ.

Δηλαδή συνολική τιμή με γραμμή ΟΤΕ 512/128 και πρόσβαση ΕΔΕΤ flat-rate: 5 + 3 + Φ.Π.Α. = 9 έως 10 ευρώ/μήνα.*

Έχω ήδη στείλει σχετικό e-mail στα κυβερνητικά στελέχη που λαμβάνουν τις σχετικές αποφάσεις.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να αποκτήσει flat-rate 512/128 (με όλες τις προοπτικές που ανέφερα) μέσω ΕΔΕΤ με 10 ευρώ/μήνα τελική τιμή, αντί για 18 ευρώ για την κοροϊδία των ISP με την ογκοχρέωση, ας στείλει e-mail στους ακόλουθους παραλήπτες αναφέροντας την προσπάθεια εκμετάλλευσης από τους ISP:

Πολιτικό γραφείο Πρωθυπουργού: ndpress1@nd.gr
Υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημήτρης Σιούφας: dimgsioufas@parliament.gr

Έχω ετοιμάσει ένα αρκετά καλό κείμενο το οποίο έστειλα. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μου το ζητήσει με private messege, ώστε να το κάνει paste και να το στείλει.

Είναι στο χέρι μας να πετύχουμε κάτι καλό. Κάθε e-mail μετράει.

Πάμε γερά!

----------


## chatasos

> 3) *Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι πανέτοιμο να δώσει ADSL σε οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα δώσει σε καλή τιμή ο ΟΤΕ* (προς το παρόν έχει μειώσει την τιμή μόνο στην 512/128 Kbps) *χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και με σχέδια για πίεση συνεχούς αναβάθμισης της ταχύτητας του ΟΤΕ* (το οποίο οι ISP δεν θα κάνουν με τίποτα, αλλά θα παραμείνουν οι φοιτητές για πολύ καιρό στις 512/128 με ογκοχρέωση). Δηλαδή για 1 Mbps σε χρονικό ορίζοντα περίπου ενός έτους μετά το αρχικό 512/128. *Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν δίνει το ΕΔΕΤ ADSL στους φοιτητές, είναι οι πιέσεις των ISP προς την κυβέρνηση, για να συνεχίσουν να εκμεταλλεύονται τους πολίτες.*


Εγώ πάντως δεν νομίζω πως είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα ώστε να μπορούμε να λέμε πως το ΕΔΕΤ είναι πανέτοιμο...




> 4) [B]Αν δρομολογηθεί η πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ, θα μπει στη μέση ISP για να κάνει authentication και να έχει το help desk. Αυτό θα δώσει προμήθεια στους ISP περί τα 3 ευρώ.


Ποιος ISP θα μπει? 
Και γιατί να μπει μόνο ένας? Και αν μπουν παραπάνω, πως θα επιλέγονται από τον bras? round-robin? Και αν ένας χρήστης μπει παραπάνω από 1 φορές (μέσω διαφορετικού radius) τι γίνεται?
Και αν έχει πρόβλημα το adsl, ο χρήστης θα έχει να κάνει με τον ΟΤΕ, το ΕΔΕΤ και τον ISP?
Και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον bras του ΕΔΕΤ, που θα ξέρει ο ISP τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει? Θα έχει και το ΕΔΕΤ help-desk? Ή το help-desk του ISP θα έχει πρόσβαση στον bras του ΕΔΕΤ?
Ποιος ο λόγος να γίνεται το authentication από τον ISP? Το ΕΔΕΤ δεν μπορεί να το κάνει?
Θα βάλει proxy-radius το ΕΔΕΤ για να "ελέγχει/ρυθμίζει" τα aaa requests/responses? Αν ναι, γιατί δεν παίρνει επάνω του όλο το aaa? Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την "database"? Αν όχι, πως θα ελέγχει τι attributes περνάει o aaa server του ISP στους φοιτητές?
Με τι ips θα παίζουν x χιλιάδες φοιτητές? Θα τους δώσει πραγματικές το ΕΔΕΤ ή θα παίζουν με NAT?


Δεν περιμένω απαντήσεις, απλά θέτω προβληματισμούς.....

----------


## Delios64bit

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους προβληματισμούς του Chatasos πραγματι δεν είναι τοσο απλά τα πραγματα ειδικά για την ΕΔΕΤ. Κατι που έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι απαράδεκτο να μην το κάνει ως κοινωνική προσφορά (βέβαια εριξε την τιμή της γραμμής - όμως κατι τέτοιο έτσι και αλλιώς θα επρεπε να το έχει κάνει για όλους)

----------


## sdikr

Το εκανα split  Εδω

Ας το αφήσουμε για το dsl & τους φοιτητές εδω και ας συνεχίσουμε τα υπόλοιπα στο άλλο νήμα

----------


## ipo

> Το εκανα split  Εδω
> 
> Ας το αφήσουμε για το dsl & τους φοιτητές εδω και ας συνεχίσουμε τα υπόλοιπα στο άλλο νήμα


Ευχαριστούμε. Αυτό το post όμως ανήκει εδώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστούμε. Αυτό το post όμως ανήκει εδώ.


Done!!
Ευχαριστώ για το Τιπ    :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ipo

Παραθέτω δημοσίευμα από το in.gr:
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...2&lngDtrID=252

"Αψιμαχίες προκαλεί στην αγορά η εξαγγελία για την παροχή του φθηνού Internet

Διαφωνίες μεταξύ της αγοράς και της κυβέρνησης παρατηρούνται σχετικά με την εξαγγελία του πρωθυπουργού για την παροχή φθηνής πρόσβασης στο γρήγορο Ιnternet (ADSL) στους ενεργούς φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ, με αποτέλεσμα οι ασάφειες να παραμένουν και το μέτρο να μην προχωρά. 

Όπως αναφέρει η Ναυτεμπορική, το πρόβλημα έγκειται στις διαφορετικές εισηγήσεις της κυβερνητικής Επιτροπής που συστάθηκε για να κάνει την πρόταση εφαρμογής του μέτρου και των εισηγήσεων του ΟΤΕ και των υπολοίπων εταιρειών. Οι βασικές διαφορές αφορούν την τιμή της υπηρεσίας, το ποια δίκτυα θα χρησιμοποιηθούν, καθώς και το αν οι φοιτητές θα απολαμβάνουν την πρόσβαση χωρίς περιορισμούς όγκου δεδομένων και χρόνου σύνδεσης.

Το πόρισμα της Επιτροπής (αποτελούμενης από στελέχη των υπουργείων Ανάπτυξης και Μεταφορών, καθώς και από το πρόγραμμα Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας) κατέληξε σε πρόταση με τα εξής βασικά χαρακτηριστικά: Υιοθέτηση της τεχνολογίας ADSL ως μέσο πρόσβασης από την οικία του χρήστη μέχρι το δίκτυο κορμού· αξιοποίηση του Εθνικού Δικτύου Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ) για τη δρομολόγηση της κίνησης στο Διαδίκτυο· χρήση χωρίς καμιά επιβάρυνση για τους αναδόχους και τους χρήστες.

Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι κρατική υποδομή και η εκμετάλλευσή του σε αυτή την υπηρεσία λειτουργεί στη λογική της αξιοποίησης των δημοσίων δικτύων, κάτι που, όπως αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα της Επιτροπής, έχει γίνει και σε άλλες χώρες, όπως π.χ. στην Ολλανδία. Η βασική υπηρεσία θα είναι η σύνδεση ADSL 512\128 χωρίς περιορισμούς όγκου και χρόνου. Το μέτρο θα αφορά όλους του φοιτητές και σπουδαστές και για όσο χρόνο διαρκούν οι σπουδές τους συν ένα ακαδημαϊκό έτος. Η προτεινόμενη τιμή από την Επιτροπή είναι τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα.

Αντίθετα ο ΟΤΕ, που μάλλον συμπλέει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση με τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες, κάνει λόγο για μια συνολική τιμή 18 ευρώ ανά μήνα.

Η εφημερίδα σημειώνει ότι αρχικά η πλειοψηφία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών επιχειρήσεων ήταν αρνητική στο να προχωρήσει η υπόθεση του φθηνού γρήγορου Internet στους φοιτητές με το επιχείρημα ότι η αγορά είναι ακόμα μικρή. Τελικά οι εταιρείες και ο ΟΤΕ συμφώνησαν στο να παρέχουν την εν λόγω υπηρεσία, χωρίς ωστόσο την αξιοποίηση του ΕΔΕΤ και με περιορισμούς στη χρήση (πάνω από 5 GB να υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση).

[Η εξαγγελία αφορά περίπου 300.000 χρήστες]"


 Στείλτε κανένα e-mail ακόμα όπως γράφω *εδώ*, διότι είναι στο χέρι των φοιτητών να πετύχουν πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να πάρει το δικό μου κείμενο με pm για να το στείλει με μικρές τροποποιήσεις.

----------


## ipo

Υποθέτω ότι το in.gr είχε ως πηγή την Ναυτεμπορική η οποία δημοσίευσε νωρίτερα πληρέστερο άρθρο:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...14/1060956.htm

----------


## ipo

Πλάκα έχουν τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια:

Έχει η κυβέρνηση έτοιμο σχέδιο για flat-rate 512/128 kbps, με τελική τιμή 10 ευρώ/μήνα για τους φοιτητές (ο ΟΤΕ συμφωνεί σε αυτό) και σκέφτεται να δώσει την ογκοχρέωση με 18 ευρώ/μήνα που θέλουν οι ISP. Μάλιστα οι ISP πιέζουν και τον ΟΤΕ να υποστηρίξει την άποψή τους. Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν! Και μετά λέμε ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ για την κατάντια του ελληνικού ADSL.

Τώρα φαίνεται ότι οι ISP βρίσκονται πίσω από τις καθυστερήσεις για την προώθηση του ADSL. Δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά οι ISP που δεν θέλουν να επενδύσουν και να ρίξουν τις τιμές.

----------


## Crosstalk

Μωρε η Κυβερνηση ετοιμα τα εχει.........οπως και ο ΟΤΕ που ηδη εχει βγαλει αρκετα και ακομα θα βγαλει.......αυτους που πληρωνουν το intl connectivity (δηλ. ISPs) δεν μου φαινεται να τους υπολογισαν και πολυ και γιαυτο τωρα σκονταφτουν!
Για να γινουν επενδυσεις πρεπει να υπαρχει και κανα φραγκο στην ακρη και να πεσουν λιγο τα κοστη που για την ωρα σχεδον ολοι κρεμονται απο τα @@ του ΟΤΕ! O OΤΕ και να δωσει 5 Ευρω την γραμμη θα τα παρει απο αλλου (ΟΚΣΥΑ, μισθωμενες για ISPs)!
Δεν εινια τυχαιο οτι και στο εξωτερικο αποταν αρχισε η ουσιαστικη αναπτυξη LLU πεσαν δραματικα οι τιμες wholesale γραμμων DSL απο τους αντιστοιχους ΟΤΕ!

Το ειχα πει και το ξαναλεω.....δεν ειναι τοσο απλα να τσαμπουνανε κατι στον αερα ειδικα δε οταν προκειται για πολιτικους, και τελικα να υλοποιειται! Οι συζητησεις με ISPs, ΣΕΠΕ, ΟΤΕ, ΕΔΕΤ κλπ επρεπε να εχουν ολοκληρωθει και να εχει καταληξει σε ενα πλανο πριν γινιε η ανακοινωση απο τον hot-dog!

----------


## ipo

Απ΄ό,τι φαίνεται οι ISP ενεργούν παρασκηνιακά και προσπαθούν να υπονομεύσουν τα συμφέροντα των φοιτητών.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...15/1061427.htm


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει να δώσει τη γραμμή με 5 ευρώ/μήνα + ΦΠΑ = 6 ευρώ/μήνα.

Από εκεί και περά το ΕΔΕΤ λέει άλλα 4 ευρώ (θα πάνε στον ISP που θα κάνει το ΑΑΑ), οπότε συνολικά 10 ευρώ για flat-rate (όχι ογκοχρέωση) 512/128 kbps.

Αντιθέτως οι ISP πιέζουν την κυβέρνηση και τον ΟΤΕ, να δεχτεί τα διπλάσια σχεδόν χρήματα (18 ευρώ/μήνα) για ογκοχρέωση.

Αντί να αγνοήσει τους ISP η κυβέρνηση κάθεται και το σκέφτεται.

H Vivodi δίνει με 26 ευρώ/μήνα flat-rate 512/128 σε κανονικούς χρήστες (για την υπηρεσία παροχής πρόσβασης στο internet η οποία δεν περιλαμβάνει το κόστος της απαραίτητης γραμμής ADSL), ενώ για τους φοιτητές ζητάνε οι ISP 12 ευρώ/μήνα με ογκοχρέωση (αναφέρομαι πάλι στην υπηρεσία παραχής πρόσβασης στο internet η οποία δεν περιλαμβάνει το κόστος της απαραίτητης γραμμής ADSL)! Δηλαδή όχι μόνο δεν έκαναν μείωση, αλλά αύξησαν δραματικά τις τιμές. *Με άλλα λόγια προσφέρουν στο 42% της τιμής της flat-rate, την υποτυπώδη ογκοχρέωση, με την οποία μπορεί κάποιος να έχει κίνηση δεδομένων μικρότερη από το 4% της flat-rate σύνδεσης.*

_[Το κόστος της απαραίτητης γραμμής ADSL για τους πολίτες είναι 43 ευρώ/μήνα για γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ και 19 ευρώ/μήνα για γραμμή shared LLU μέσω Vivodi. Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν Φ.Π.Α..]

_
Έχω ήδη στείλει δύο e-mail στην κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το θέμα. Είναι στο χέρι των φοιτητών να αποφύγουν την εκμετάλλευση των ISP.

*Προτιμάτε τα 10 ευρώ/μήνα για flat-rate 512/128 ή θα υποχωρήστε στην πρόταση των ISP για 5 Gbyte/μήνα με 18 ευρώ/μήνα;*

Μπορείτε να στείλετε e-mail με τα παράπονα σας στις διευθύνσεις:
ndpress1@nd.gr (πολιτικό γραφείο Κυβέρνησης)
dimgsioufas@parliament.gr (Υπουργός Ανάπτυξης, Δ. Σιούφας)
για να δούνε ότι ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει τι γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη του.

Όσο πιο πολλά e-mail στείλουμε, τόσο περισσότερο θα καταλάβουν τα λάθος τους και θα βοηθήσουμε να σταματήσει η καταχρηστική χρέωση των ISP για όλους (όχι μόνο τους φοιτητές).

Αν πιέζουν οι ISP που έχουν οικονομική δύναμη, ας πιέσουμε κι εμείς σαν πολίτες που έχουμε τη δύναμη της ψήφου (και όχι μόνο).

Παραθέτω μία πρότυπη επιστολή για να στείλετε όσοι από εσάς πιστεύετε ότι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι και φυσικά επιθυμείτε να συμμετέχετε στην κίνηση αυτή. [Την έχουν στείλει ήδη αρκετοί άλλοι. Μπορείτε να τη στείλετε είτε αυτούσια, είτε με τροποποιήσεις προσθέτοντας ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε.]

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...tid=1864&stc=1

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo, είχα γράψει πολλά και αποφάσισα να τα σβήσω... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε...
Θα το πω απλά και σταράτα: βρες μου σύνδεση 512, flat, εμένα, του απλού πολίτη, με τα χρήματα που λες, και θα δεχτώ το να πάρουν οι φοιτητές ό,τι γουστάρουν.

<χώρος όπου βρισκόταν μήνυμα άμεσα κατακριτικό των προ-της-πρόσφατης-επεξεργασίας-τους λεγόμενων του IPO. Κατόπιν του update, δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης και συμφωνώ μαζί του - σόρυ για την παρεξήγηση>

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ipo

Παρακαλώ να σβηστεί ο χαρακτηρισμός "υποκριτής" που απηύθυνε ο Ducklord σε εμένα. Αν δεν το κάνει ο ίδιος ας το κάνει κάποιος άλλος moderator ή administrator.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Μην ξεχνατε οτι οι ISP απο την δικια τους μερια θα παλεψουν για τα συμφεροντα τους,γιατι μολις τελειωσει ο προβλεπομενος χρονος για τις φοιτητηκες συνδεσεις που θα πανε ολοι αυτοι που θα εχουν συνηθησει στο "γρηγορο" ιντερνετ.

Αμα ειναι συνδεμενοι στην ΕΔΕΤ θα πρεπει με επιπλεον διαφημησεις και προσφορες να τους τραβηξουν ενω αν ειναι στους ιδιους απλα θα τους αυξησουν τα τελη....

----------


## Cafeeine

Πάπια, μια επισήμανση...
Τα κόστος για DSLnet 512 μέσω ΑΡΥΣ και Vivodi isp ειναι 64 € με τις νέες τιμές

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo:
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το σβήσω και εγώ. Μόνο, όμως, αφού αλλάξεις το μήνυμά σου όπου παρουσιάζεις το adsl 512 σαν να μπορεί να το αποκτήσει κανείς με "φυσιολογικές τιμές" και να... αδικούνται οι φοιτητές, παίρνοντας περιορισμένη σύνδεση "με τα μισά λεφτά".

Γράψε πως θες οι τιμές που θα καταβάλουν οι φοιτητές να είναι το 1/6 από όσα πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι (θενκς για την επισήμανση Cafeeine), γράψε ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ που πληρώνει κανείς για να αποκτήσει adsl, και ευχαρίστως να σβήσω ό,τι έχω γράψει. Όχι, όμως, για όσο θα γράφεις:




> H Vivodi δίνει με 26 ευρώ/μήνα flat-rate 512/128 σε κανονικούς χρήστες, ενώ για τους φοιτητές ζητάνε οι ISP 12 ευρώ/μήνα με ογκοχρέωση!


...αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί πως ΑΥΤΟ είναι το κόστος μίας ADSL flat rate 512 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να αποκτήσει μία. Και ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα:




> θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε χαρακτηρίζω ως υποκριτή - όπως, ακριβώς, είχαμε χαρακτηρίσει τον ΟΤΕς για τη διαφήμιση όπου δεν ανέφερε ΦΠΑ, γραμμές, πάγια κ.λπ...


Δεν θα σε αντιμετωπίσω διαφορετικά από τον ΟΤΕ. Η απόκρυψη πληροφοριών με στόχο το προσωπικό ή, τέλος πάντων, κάποιο συμφέρον, δεν είναι κάτι το αποδεκτό - τουλάχιστον από εμένα. Και <το μήνυμά σου, προ της επεξεργασίας που του έκανες, τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου, ταπεινό και ηλίθιο μυαλό, έμοιαζε να δείχνει πως> έκανες ακριβώς αυτό.

Αλήθεια, που μπορώ να πάρω μία σύνδεση στο κόστος που δηλώνεις πως διατίθεται "για τους καταναλωτές", ως "απλός καταναλωτής";

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

Υ.Γ.: Βρε Ipo, αυτό έλειπε, μετά από τόσο καιρό στο forum να θέλω να σε προσβάλω. Κατάλαβε, όμως, πως "στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί". Όταν δηλώνεις ΕΔΩ, στο ADSLGR.com,  πως "μια σύνδεση 512 κοστίζει κάτω από €30", έ, ρε φίλε, μας δουλεύεις ψιλό γαζί. <χώρος όπου συνέχιζα στο ίδιο ύφος να φέρομαι εναντίον των αρχικών λεγόμενων του IPO - αυτή τη στιγμή διατίθεται προς ενοικίαση. Κάθε τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να μου αποστείλει ΠΜ>

----------


## PopManiac

IPO, αν και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μου είσαι συμπαθής και συμφωνούμε σε πολλά, πιστεύω πως κάπου στην σπουδή σου να διαμαρτυρηθείς για το - ιδίως εννοούμενο - συμφέρον παράβλεψες κάποιες λεπτομέρειες. Κοιτάζοντας κι εγώ στο site της Vivodi δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται η τιμή που αναγράφεις για την 512 σύνδεση.

Κατά τα άλλα, δικαίωμά σου να διαμαρτυρηθείς αλλά μην το παρουσιάζεις ως κίνηση για να μειώσουν γενικότερα τις τιμές τους οι ISPs αλλά για κίνηση μιας στενά καθορισμένης ομάδας συμφερόντων για να κερδίσει κάτι εις βάρος των υπόλοιπων καταναλωτών. Δεν σου επιρρίπτω δόλο επ'αυτού, ίσα-ίσα πιστεύω πως τα κίνητρά σου είναι ευγενή αν και χαρακτηριστικά μιας νοοτροπίας που θα βρεις αποκλειστικά στην Ελλάδα (άντε ίσως και σε καμιά Ιταλία, αλλά στο νότιο μέρος!!).

Αλλά, δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με τον Παπιάρχοντα ότι έτσι καλλιεργούνται και δημιουργούνται οι παράλογες Ελληνικές απαιτήσεις. Έχω γράψει και αλλού για τις απόψεις μου για το φοιτητικό DSL (μην επαναλαμβάνομαι), απλά να υπερτονίσω το εξής προς εσένα και όλους τους υπόλοιπους - συναδέλφους μου - φοιτητές [Και ίσως πρέπει να αναγράφεται με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ σε κάποιο κεντρικό σημείο κάθε πόλης στην Ελλάδα]: Κανείς δεν δικαιούται τίποτα δωρεάν!!!! Απλά οι υπόλοιποι το μεταβιβάζουν προς τους λήπτες...

ΥΓ. Σε επίπεδο υπουργών, ο καθ'ύλην αρμόδιος για θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι ο Υπ. Μεταφορών και όχι ο Ανάπτυξης

----------


## ermis333

Προς *Ducklord* και *PopManiac*

H χρέωση της υπηρεσίας DSLnet...H Χρέωση δηλαδή ΜΟΝΟ για το internet 512/128 της Vivodi ανεξαρτήτως του αν καλύπτεσαι η όχι από το δίκτυό της είναι *23.9€* http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=16


Ενώ οι υπόλοιποι ISP λένε πως θα δώσουν φοιτητικό ADSL με ογκοχρέωση 5GB με 12€ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.....εννοείται πως είναι κοροϊδία....αφού 5GB Μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις σε μια ημέρα....κανονικά η τιμή θα έπρεπε να είναι *0,79€* (23,9/30=0,79)


Όσο για φοιτητικές προσφορές ειλικρινά δεν ξέρετε τι σας γίνεται, αφού σε όλο τον κόσμο υπάρχουν τρελές προσφορές για φοιτητές....


Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τι το χρειάζετε ο Αμερικάνος φοιτητής το RealRhapsody με ΜΟΛΙΣ *2$ το μήνα*;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Rhapsody, an on-line music service from RealNetworks, gives you unlimited access to one of the largest collections of digital music available for only *$2.00* a month. You can listen to a huge catalog of full-length songs and albums on demand, play or customize your own commercial-free radio stations, save your favorite playlists for repeat listening, or burn songs to CDs for only $0.79 per song. 


Ενώ για τους κανονικούς συνδρομητές έχει...

Listen to the music you love on-demand, with the #1 rated digital music service, Rhapsody Unlimited. Rhapsody's ever-growing catalog of over 1 million songs comprises one of the largest collections of music anywhere. Play today’s hottest hits, find yesterday’s classics, and discover the new artists you'll love tomorrow. Just find the songs you want and hit 'Play', it's that easy. 
Unlimited access to over 1 million songs 
Effortless music playback and discovery 
Unlimited pre-programmed and custom radio 
Personalized music recommendations 
10% off all purchased downloads 

As low as *$8.33/*month 



ΥΓ. Αλλά τι λέω.....ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ

----------


## Cafeeine

ερμή, εδώ θα διαφωνήσω στο οτι αποτελούν δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα
-Εάν η υπηρεσία ήταν του επιπέδου αναγκαιότητας του DSL
-Εάν η realnetworks "επιχορηγούνταν" επι σειρά ετών απο το κράτος
-Εάν η επιλογή για 2 $ το μήνα ήταν κρατική εξαγγελία και όχι ιδιωτική προτοβουλία και 
-Eάν ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος πλήρωνε 20$ τότε 

Nαι, εγώ θα είχα πρόβλημα.

Εσύ όμως εδω το αναφερεις υποθέτω για να αποδείξεις οτι μεγάλες φοιτητικές προσφορές υπάρχουν και αλλού και δεν αντιλέγω.

Οπως επίσης θεωρώ την αντιπρόταση που δίνουν με την ογκοχρέωση μια αηδία και μιση.

----------


## Ducklord

Ερμή, ακόμη και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λες. Η διαφωνία μου ήταν στο νόημα που έβγαινε πως "οι υπόλοποι μπορούν να το πάρουν με κάτω από €30". ΟΛΟΙ μαζί κολυμπάμε στο βούρκο, ΟΛΟΙ μαζί πρέπει να κοιτάμε να γλυτώσουμε. Όχι να προβάλεται πως, και καλά, η τιμή του ADSL είναι στα €30 και εμείς το θέλουμε ακόμη φθηνότερα - ΕΙΔΙΚΑ αν κάτι τέτοιο προωθείτε και σε ανευθυνουπεύθυνους που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Και, φυσικά, όχι να χρησιμοποιείται η υπάρχουσα μάζα των χρηστών για να ευνοηθεί μία συγκεκριμένη ομάδα (οκ, ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ και το δεχόμαστε, μα ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ να ουρλιάζουν για βελτίωση, όχι απλώς φράσεις τύπου "θέλουμε και εμείς αυτό που οι άλλοι πληρώνουν"). 

Τέλος, εννοείται πως είναι γελοίο όριο τα 5GB το μήνα.
Να σου επισημάνω, μονάχα, πως στο εξωτερικό μπορούν να ρίχνουν τις τιμές σε προσπάθεια προσέλκυσης περισσότερων χρηστών διότι ήδη υπάρχει μία κάποια άλφα υποδομή. Λογικό, λοιπόν, να συναντάς με $2 το Rhapsody. Όχι, όμως, και να μας προβάλεται σαν κάτι το αναγκαίο για τους φοιτητές, και σίγουρα όχι να υπάρχει κρατική ή "χρηστική" (από τους υπόλοιπους) επιχορήγηση για να το αποκτήσουν οι φοιτητές. Όχι, τουλάχιστον, προτού οι τιμές (και οι μισθοί μας) φτάσουν σε τέτοια επίπεδα ώστε να είναι ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ του καθενός το αν θα το αποκτήσει...

:-)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## aroutis

Τα πράγματα είναι απλα....

Το θέμα της ογκοχρέωσης είναι ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟ. Τελεία και παύλα.. Θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν ένα πακέτο με πολύ μικρότερη τιμή χωρίς χρονοχρέωση και να τελειώσει το πράγμα. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι κάνοντάς το ανοίγει η πυλη για ερωτήσεις της μορφής "γιατί οι λοιποί έχουν την ίδια υπηρεσία πολύ ακριβότερα; Προφανώς μπορείτε να το δώσετε φθηνότερα!", και για αυτό δεν το κάνουν, και δίνουν κάτι ΑΛΛΟ.

Ο φοιτητής βεβαίως και χρειάζεται οτι και γω, και σεις. Αν αρχίσουμε τις μαμακίες περί τι δεν χρειάζεται, τι δεν πρέπει να κατεβάζει, τι δεν πρέπει να ανεβάζει κλπ, ίσως πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τι δεν έπρεπε να καναμε εμείς την εποχή που είχαμε dialup και χρεώναμε εαυτούς και γονείς με το ΕΠΑΚ για να μένουμε μέσα με τις ωρες σαν φοιτητές. Δεν έχει διαφορά. Και μείς θέλαμε το 'κατι παραπάνω' και αυτοι θα θέλουν το ίδιο.

Μη παραμυθιαζόμαστε και ας θυμομαστε καπου κάπου την πραγματική φύση του Internet. 

Σας λέει κάτι η έννοια Open Software, GNU κλπ;

Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## ipo

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω Ducklord και PopManiac δεν κατάλαβαν τι λέω. Αντιθέτως ο ermis333 κατάλαβε.

Δεν μου αρέσει που επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάτι, προσάπτετε χαρακτηρισμούς (όπως υποκρισία, προσπάθεια παραπλάνησης). Τουλάχιστον σεβαστείτε με όπως σας σέβομαι εγώ και ζητήστε εξηγήσεις για κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνετε πριν προσάψετε κατηγορίες. Δεν προκαλώ ποτέ κανέναν στο forum και το έχω αποδείξει αυτό.




> H Vivodi δίνει με 26 ευρώ/μήνα flat-rate 512/128 σε κανονικούς χρήστες, ενώ για τους φοιτητές ζητάνε οι ISP 12 ευρώ/μήνα με ογκοχρέωση! Δηλαδή όχι μόνο δεν έκαναν μείωση, αλλά αύξησαν δραματικα τις τιμές.


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, διότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε σοβαρές μειώσεις. Ενώ οι ISP κατά την άποψή μου έκαναν αυξήσεις. Όταν η Vivodi χρεώνει τις τιμές που ανέλυσε ο Ερμής (28,5 ευρώ για ΑΡΥΣ και 26 ευρώ μέσω γραμμής Vivodi με τον Φ.Π.Α. για flat-rate 512/128 kbps) είναι κοροϊδία να δίνουν οι ISP τιμή 12 ευρώ/μήνα για 5 Gbyte/μήνα ογκοχρέωσης (κι εδώ αναφέρομαι μόνο στην τιμή της υπηρεσίας πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο, που δεν περιλαμβάνει την απαραίτητη γραμμή ADSL). Αντί να προσφέρουν κάτι προς το συμφέρον των φοιτητών μπαίνουν στη μέση και τους εξαφανίζουν και την προσφορά του ΟΤΕ και την προσφορά του ΕΔΕΤ. Δεν τους ζήτησε κανείς να μπούνε στη μέση. Απλά είδαν τις προσφορές του ΟΤΕ και σκέφτηκαν ότι έχουν περιθώριο κέρδους χωρίς να κάνουν υποχωρήσεις, αφού η τιμή πέφτει σημαντικά λόγω ΟΤΕ.

Επίσης πιο πάνω λέω ότι το φοιτητικό ADSL κοστίζει 18 ευρώ σύμφωνα με την προσφορά των ISP και μιλάω και για το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ (6 ευρώ). Όταν αναφέρω λοιπόν 26 ευρώ για Vivodi και 12 για την "προσφορά" των ISP, δεν είναι προφανές ότι έχω κάνει την αφαίρεση του παγίου της γραμμής; Για εκείνους που διαβάζουν επιπόλαια το κείμενό μου και μόνο, θα κάνω μία επεξήγηση-διόρθωση στο αρχικό post.

Περιμένω να αποδώσετε το σεβασμό που σας αποδίδω κι εγώ, αφαιρώντας τους προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς σας.


Φιλικά,
ipo.

----------


## Ducklord

Ipo, έκανα το λάθος να θεωρώ πως μιλάμε μεταξύ μας σαν φίλοι - ή, τουλάχιστον, εγώ έτσι το βλέπω μέχρι σήμερα - για αυτό και είχα είχα γράψει ό,τι είχα γράψει όπως το είχα γράψει: "θα μου ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ να σε χαρακτηρισω όπως και τον... ΟΤΕ". Δεν ήταν ένας ξερός χαρακτηρισμός (δεν είπα "είσαι χαζός, νια-νια-νιανιά") προς εσένα, μα μία σύγκριση της θέσεώς σου με αυτή του... ΟΤΕ, και η απόδοση του ίδιου χαρακτηρισμού προς αμφότερους αφού το μήνυμα φαινόταν "όμοιας λογικής". Σόρυ αν δεν "πέρασε" όπως ήθελα να το καταλάβεις - ειλικρινά, δεν περίμενα να παρεξηγηθείς... 
Πρόσεξε, και πάλι, γιατί είπα ό,τι είπα: Όταν ΔΕΝ αναφέρεις ΚΑΙ το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, ναι, έχεις δίκιο, η μείωση φαίνεται αστεία. Μόλις €10, ή κάπου εκεί. Και αυτό με ογκοχρέωση. ΑΝ, όμως, υπολογίσεις τη διαφορά ΜΑΖΙ με τον ΟΤΕ, βλέπεις πως ένας φοιτητής θα πληρώνει το 1/6 - 1/8 της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ τιμής για πρόσβαση ADSL σε σχέση με έναν "κανονικό χρήστη".

Εκεί ήταν το σημείο της διαφωνίας μου, και έδειξες την ωριμότητα να το διορθώσεις άμεσα - άρα και εγώ, με τη σειρά μου, σου οφείλω μια συγνώμη για την "επίθεσή" μου. Φαντάζομαι, όμως, πως κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα, αφού διόρθωσες το μήνυμά σου ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως πίστευα πως θα έπρεπε να είναι στην αρχή. Ναι, είναι απαράδεκτο το να υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση και μάλιστα με τέτοιες τιμές. Όχι, ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να δίνεται flat rate σε μία ομάδα πληθυσμού (ακόμη και αν ήταν οι έχοντες μαύρη ζώνη στο Βαράτε) στο 1/6 - 1/8 της τιμής των υπόλοιπων ΟΣΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ. Αυτό κραυγάζω τόσο καιρό. Για αυτό και, βρε Ερμή, μη λες το κλασικό "να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα"... ΔΕΝ στέκει, ΔΕΝ λέω αυτό, είναι λάθος απόδοση των όσων πιστεύω και έχω αναφέρει: 
Απλά, ΔΕΝ πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί η λογική "αφού δεν έχουμε κατσίκα, θα φάμε τη δικιά σας με το έτσι θέλω" (αφού... θέλετε ντε και καλά παραδείγματα με... τετράποδα!)

Υπάρχει υποδομή;
Δώστε τσάμπα νετ στους φοιτητές. ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. Αρκεί να έχω τα 9/10 ή 8/10 της ταχύτητας που θα πληρώνω για να έχω.

Έχω, όμως, τα 8/10 ή, για την ακρίβεια, 7 με 6/10 της ταχύτητας που χρυσοπληρώνω, και θέλετε και να μπουν φοιτητές, με προνομιακές τιμές, ΧΩΡΙΣ αναβαθμίσεις, ΧΩΡΙΣ βελτιώσεις, στο δίκτυο που ήδη μου δίνει μόνο 7 με 6/10 της ταχύτητας που χρυσοπληρώνω; Ε, όχι. Για να πέσω στο 1/20 με 1/30 της ταχύτητάς που θα πληρώνω; Κάντε αναβάθμιση, βελτιώστε την υποδομή σας και ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ στους φοιτητές και ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ σε εμένα και τους άλλους. ΟΧΙ "θα πάρουμε το μισό από το μισό σου να το δώσουμε στους άλλους"...

...καταλάβατε, που να σας... ψοφήσει η κατσίκα;  :Wink: 

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## panathachamp

Ducklord,τον ΟΤΕ τον έχω ικανό για πολλά πράματα,αλλά να δίνει σε χιλιάδες συνδρομητές το 1/20 ή το 1/30, όπως αναφέρεις, μιας υπηρεσίας,μου φαίνεται το λιγότερο τραβηγμένο.Γι'αυτό πιστεύω πώς είτε θα προβεί σε αναβάθμιση κλπ στο δίκτυο(...μπααα) ή θα επιλέξει την εύκολη λύση-μπάλωμα της ογκοχρέωσης στους φοιτητές,οπότε θα μείνουμε με τα 7/10 και θα λέμε και ευχαριστώ από πάνω,γαμ@ την νοοτροπία μας...[ελπίζω να μη φαίνεται έτσι,αλλά το τελευταίο δεν είναι προσωπικό προς εσένα,για όλους μας είναι]

----------


## ipo

> Πρόσεξε, και πάλι, γιατί είπα ό,τι είπα: Όταν ΔΕΝ αναφέρεις ΚΑΙ το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, ναι, έχεις δίκιο, η μείωση φαίνεται αστεία. Μόλις €10, ή κάπου εκεί. Και αυτό με ογκοχρέωση. ΑΝ, όμως, υπολογίσεις τη διαφορά ΜΑΖΙ με τον ΟΤΕ, βλέπεις πως ένας φοιτητής θα πληρώνει το 1/6 - 1/8 της ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗΣ τιμής για πρόσβαση ADSL σε σχέση με έναν "κανονικό χρήστη".


Στο συγκεκριμένο *post*, όπου παρεξηγήσατε τα λεγόμενα μου, ήθελα να τονίσω το γεγονός ότι οι ISP δεν έκαναν υποχώρηση. Με τις μειώσεις του ΟΤΕ η τιμή για το συνολικό πακέτο της ογκοχρέωσης (γραμμή + πρόσβαση + ΦΠΑ) βγαίνει ίση με το 25% της κανονικής flat-rate (28,5 ευρώ Vivodi 512/128 + 43 ευρώ γραμμή ΟΤΕ).

*Το θέμα είναι ότι σε αυτή την τιμή ουσιαστικά δεν έχουν συμβάλει οι ISP, αλλά μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Γι' αυτό και συγκρίνω την προσφορά των ISP με τις κανονικές τους τιμές, ώστε να φανεί η προσπάθεια που κάνουν για να υπονομεύσουν τα συμφέροντα των φοιτητών. Ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε καλή προσφορά, το ΕΔΕΤ πάρα πολύ καλή και οι ISP πατώντας στην καλή προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, κατέστρεψαν την πρόταση του ΕΔΕΤ, δίνοντας απαράδεκτες τιμές.

*Κανείς δεν ζήτησε στους ISP μειώσεις. Εκείνοι ήθελαν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι των προσφορών, ώστε να πάρουν μερίδιο από την πίτα. Είναι απαράδεκτο όμως να παίξεις αυτό το παιχνίδι παραπλανώντας την κυβέρνηση και παρουσιάζοντας αναχρονιστικές και πανάκριβες προτάσεις. Ας μείνουν λοιπόν απ' έξω. Τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα για τους φοιτητές αν η κίνηση περάσει μέσω ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## Tony_Ts

> Έχω, όμως, τα 8/10 ή, για την ακρίβεια, 7 με 6/10 της ταχύτητας που χρυσοπληρώνω, και θέλετε και να μπουν φοιτητές, με προνομιακές τιμές, ΧΩΡΙΣ αναβαθμίσεις, ΧΩΡΙΣ βελτιώσεις, στο δίκτυο που ήδη μου δίνει μόνο 7 με 6/10 της ταχύτητας που χρυσοπληρώνω; Ε, όχι. Για να πέσω στο 1/20 με 1/30 της ταχύτητάς που θα πληρώνω; Κάντε αναβάθμιση, βελτιώστε την υποδομή σας και ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ στους φοιτητές και ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ σε εμένα και τους άλλους. ΟΧΙ "θα πάρουμε το μισό από το μισό σου να το δώσουμε στους άλλους"...


Απολύτως κατανοητό αυτό που λες... ΑΛΛΑ...
Όπως θα ξέρεις καλύτερα από εμένα για αρκετό καιρό (ή ακόμα και τώρα) τα DSLAMs του ΟΤΕ είναι overbooked με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποδίδουν στους χρήστες τις αναμενόμενες ταχύτητες. Αυτή η κατάσταση είναι έτσι εδώ και καιρό. Και παρόλα αυτά *δέχονται νέες αιτήσεις!!* Χωρίς οι νέες αιτήσεις να συμβαδίζουν με τις αναβαθμίσεις! Άρα λοιπόν, από αυτή την άποψη έχουμε πρόβλημα που δε φαίνεται να διορθώνεται άμεσα! Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα μπουν 1000 φοιτητές ακόμα στο πανελλαδικό δίκτυο αφού ούτως ή άλλως δεν γίνονται σοβαρές κινήσεις για το δίκτυο (και λεω 1000 κι όχι 300.000 γιατί πιστεύετε ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές έχουν υπολογιστές(1), όλοι θα μάθουν αμέσως για την προσφορά(2), όλοι θα σπεύσουν την επόμενη μέρα να βάλουν ADSL (3) και σίγουρα όλοι δε μένουν μόνοι τους ή εκτός εστιών που έχουν ούτως ή άλλως Internet(4), αλλά και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι όλοι δεν έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να διαθέσουν 18ευρώ το μήνα (όσο λίγα κι αν είναι αυτά) (5). *Πολλοί λοιπόν οι παράγοντες για το αν τελικά θα βάλει κάποιος φοιτητής ADSL*). Άρα, και πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου, δε θα επιβαρυνθεί πολύ το πανελλαδικό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και το traffic των ISPs με την είσοδο των φοιτητών. *Αφού λοιπόν μπορούν να ωφεληθούν οι φοιτητές χωρίς να επιβαρυνθούμε πολύ οι υπόλοιποι, γιατί να μην γίνει;*

Σχετικά τώρα με τη διαφωνία για την αντιπαράθεση της τιμής της Vivodi και της προτεινόμενης τιμής με ογκοχρέωση, εγώ σαν απλός αναγνώστης του Forum (εννοώ ότι δεν τάσσομαι υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου) αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι γίνεται καθαρά μια σύγκριση τιμής ενός προϊόντος με ένα άλλο! (π.χ. το τάδε μαγαζί πουλάει μια CPU τόσο ενώ το άλλο την πουλάει τόσο – Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι μόνη της μια CPU δεν έχει αξία γιατί χρειάζεται κι ένα motherboard, μνήμη κλπ. Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος «εδώ βάλτε όποιον χαρακτηρισμό θέλετε» επειδή δεν ανέφερε ότι μια CPU δεν πάει μόνη της και θα πρέπει να αγοραστούν κι άλλα (π.χ. ADSL Access) που δεν έχουν τις ίδιες τιμές και στα δύο μαγαζία; ) Από αρχής του ADSL στην Ελλάδα μάθαμε ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε 2 υπηρεσίες (Access+Internet). Πάντα μας τις παρουσίαζαν χωριστά (εκτός από πρόσφατα με τα πακέτα). Εξετάζοντάς λοιπόν τις τιμές χωριστά (όπως πάντα), 12€ με όριο, 26€ flat είναι προφανές ότι τα 12€ (ειδική τιμή και καλά για φοιτητές) είναι πάρα πολλά. Το access όπως πάντα το εξετάζουμε χωριστά. Σαφώς τα 5€ που ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ καλή τιμή, μα πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή, αλλά δεν έγινε λόγος για τον ΟΤΕ αλλά για τον ISP.

----------


## Cafeeine

Ενα πράγμα μου κάθεται περίεργα όμως
Την ογκοχρέωση ποιός θα την εφαρμόζει? 
Εννοώ, αν υπερβείς το όριο σου, θα υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση απο τον ISP, τον ΟΤΕ, ή και απο τους δύο? 
Αν ισχύει το πρώτο, ποιος σταματάει τον φοιτητή να πάρει ΑΡΥΣ με την προνομιακή τιμή και συνδεση απο κανονικό πακέτο? Αν ισχύει το δευτερο τι έχει να κερδίσει ο παροχέας? Αν πάλι ισχύει το τρίτο, δεν είναι αμοιρος ευθυνών ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nikos_gr

Το έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτό.
ΑΝ το φοιτητής αποφασήσει να πάρει και κανονική συνδρομή τότε θα την πληρώσει κιόλλας.Και αν κάτζεις να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς (ή αν γυρίσεις κανα 5-6 σελίδες προς τα πίσω να δείς τους δικούς μου) θα διαπιστώσεις οτί η διαφορά είναι στα 5 Ε περίπου από αυτά που θα πλήρωνε κανείς κανονικά.Δε ναξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## ipo

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εφαρμόζει ογκοχρέωση. Ο ISP θέλει να το κάνει αυτό ο ίδιος.

----------


## SMARTYN89

Κοπέλια ειμαι νεος χρηστης και θελω αν ξερετε να με βοηθησετε..
Ο αδερφος μου (ειναι 2 χρονια μεγαλυτερος) σπουδαζει εδω που μενω στα Χανια στο Πολυτεχνιο Κρητης (Η.Μ.Η.Υ.). Εκει εχουνε μια συνδεσουλα που κατεβαζει με μεσο ορο 5.5ΜΒ/sec!!!Οποτε δεν τον ενδιαφερει μια ADSL για το σπιτι ιδιαιτερα...Εγω ομως θελω!Και τωρα μπενουμε στο θεμα μας: 
   Ακουσατε βεβαια για την ανερχομενη προσφορα της Forthnet "ADSL για Φοιτητές".Τι ακριβως παιζει ? Ξερει κανεις τι επικρατησε(5GB ογκοχρεωση ή καθολου ογκοχρεωση)?? Ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο και απο ποτε λεγεται η ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας??
Για το modem/router αλαζει τπτ στο χρημα;;

----------


## sdikr

Καλώς ήρθες, 

υπάρχει νήμα σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάς
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17199

----------


## ipo

> Ακουσατε βεβαια για την ανερχομενη προσφορα της Forthnet "ADSL για Φοιτητές".Τι ακριβως παιζει ? Ξερει κανεις τι επικρατησε(5GB ογκοχρεωση ή καθολου ογκοχρεωση)??;


Άκου "προσφορά της FORTHnet"!!!! Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν! Αυτό καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος;!
*
Η FORTHnet ανήκει στις εταιρείες που πιέζουν την κυβέρνηση να δώσει ADSL με 18 ευρώ/μήνα και ογκοχρέωση, αντί για 10 ευρώ/μήνα χωρίς ογκοχρέωση που θέλει να δώσει το ΕΔΕΤ. Δηλαδή η FORTHnet καταστρέφει την προσφορά που δέχτηκε αρχικά η κυβέρνηση.*

----------


## Spyrosss

Το Internet για φοιτητές θα έρθει κουτσουρεμένο με ογκοχρέωση κλπ

Θα έχεις adsl 512 αλλα θα έχεις ογκοχρέωση και δεν θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις παραπάνω απο 5GB, επίσης υπάρχει και το θέμα τις διαθεσιμότητας καθώς μην ξεχνάμε οτι σε πολλές περιοχές πέριξ των πόλεων οπου μένουν πολλοί φοιτητές δεν υπάρχει adsl. Παράδειγμα φοιτητές που μένουν σε χωριά της Πάτρας, επειδή είναι απο εκεί δεν θα έχουν adsl καθώς αυτό είναι διαθέσιμο μονο μέσα στην πόλη της Πάτρας. Το ιδιο ισχύει και για τα Ιωάννινα, την Ξάνθη και αλλα πολλά μέρη.

Επίσης για να μπεί το φοιτητικό adsl πρέπει να ο φοιτητής να έχει γραμμή στο όνομα του. Έχουν ολοι φοιτητές γραμμή στο όνομα τους;

Επιπλέον όσοι σκεφτονται να παρουν την σύνδεση με τα 18€ και να βάλουν και έναν ISP της επιλογής τους για να γλυτώσουν την ογκοχρέωση πρέπει να δουν αν αυτό γίνεται μέσα απο την φοιτητική εστία.

Επίσης γιατί δεν εκμεταλευόμαστε το ΕΔΕΤ και βάζουμε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες να κανονίσουν τι θα γίνει σε εναν καθαρά δημόσιο τομέα

Αυτοί είναι μερικοί προβληματισμοί που έχω και που τους θέτω και σε εσάς.

----------


## TearDrop

SMARTYN89, καλως ήρθες πρώτα στο forum..

Δεύτερον, η προσφορά δεν είναι της FORTHnet, μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας. Το "φοιτητικό φτηνο internet" ήταν εξαγγελία της κυβέρνησης πριν αρκετό καιρό και τώρα σιγά σιγά αρχίζει ο ΟΤΕ να συζητάει με τους ISP για την εφαρμογή του. H FORTHnet λοιπόν πιέζει ωστε να ισχύσει το μοντέλο της ογκοχρέωσης και μάλιστα σε υψηλότερη κιόλας τιμή απο αυτήν που είχε ειπωθεί στην αρχή.

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν, το φτηνό ADSL (αν βγει ποτε τελικά) είναι μέτρο της κυβέρνησης για να βοηθήσει τους φοιτητές και δεν πρόκειται για φιλανθρωπικό έργο των ISP.. αυτοί είναι κερδοσκοπικές εταιρίες και σκοπό έχουν το κέρδος, δεν πρόκειται εύκολα να δώσουν μια υπηρεσία έτσι αβίαστα, οταν βλέπουν οτι θα έχουν απώλειες, τόσο σε bandwidth όσο και σε έσοδα.

----------


## teo_L20

σωσσσστττττοοοοοοοοοοςςςςςςςς!!!
σιγα μην κάτσει η φορθνετ κι η κάθε φορθνετ να ενδιαφερθει για εμας!!

----------


## Sebu

spyross το κρατος ηθελε αρχικα το ΕΔΕΤ.Αλλα οι ISP παρενεβησαν και σαν καλα παιδια που φροντιζουν για την τεχνολογικη προοδο της χωρας ειπαν οχι ΕΔΕΤ και απεριοριστη προσβαση αλλα ISPs με ογκοχρεωση και 18 ευρω.

Το κρατος λοιπον σκεφτεται οτι το ΕΔΕΤ θα ειναι τσαμπα και δεν θα εχει κερδος.Αντιθετα αν τις συνδεσεις δωσουν οι ISPs τοτε το κρατος θα τα τσιμπισει απο τους φορους και το ΦΠΑ που επιβαλλεται στους ISPs και τις τιμες των συνδεσεων.
Οποτε μαλλον τους βλεπω να υλοποιουν το σχεδιο ISPs εναντι ΕΔΕΤ.

Βεβαια εμενα και πολλους αλλους που δεν ειμαστε πλεον φοιτητες  μας συνεφερε το ΕΔΕΤ γιατι ετσι δεν θα πιταρε το bandwidth των ISPs με τους επιπλεον φοιτητες.Επισης με το ΕΔΕΤ θα δουλευε περιπου οπως Αγγλια το συστημα στις εστιες(με firewalls και ιστοριες οποτε το κατεβασμα απο ημιονους και dc θα ηταν δυσκολο εως αδυνατο) αρα θα υπηρχε μικρη καταναλωση bandwidth.

Παντως ας μην γελιομαστε η πλειονοτητα των φοιτητων θελει το ιντερνετ για ταινιες,τραγουδια,παιχνιδια,προγραμματα.Τα ιδια ηθελα και εγω ως φοιτητης,τα ιδια θα θελουν και οι επομενες γενιες.Αυτοι οι οποιοι θελουν το δικτυο καθαρα για ακαδημαικη γνωση ειναι ελαχιστοι και τα 5gb/μηνα τους φτανουν για σερφαρισμα.Ασε που αυτοι που το θελουν μονο για γνωση πανε και τωρα στις σχολες τους εκμεταλλευομενοι τις mbit συνδεσεις.Ο αλλος ομως που θελει να κατεβασει τι θα κανει???Θα κουβαλαει εξωτερικους σκληρους και λαπτοπ???Και ποσες ωρες θα κατσει στη σχολη για να κατεβει μια ταινια η ενα παιχνιδι????
Για αυτο το μοντελο ΕΔΕΤ θα αποτυγχανε γιατι δεν θα εδινε ελευθερη και ανοιχτη προσβαση στα παντα.Θα ησουν μεν always on αλλα αν ειχαν κλεισει τις προσβασεις στα p2p και torrent τελος τα διφραγκα.Τι να το κανεις μετα το always on???Για chating ή για τα e-mails σου???

Τεσπα θα δειξει!!!

----------


## grnemo

ipo πεστα πεστα.......

----------


## aroutis

Καθήστε να δείτε οταν βγούνε και τα σποτακια... χε χε χε...

----------


## ipo

> Καθήστε να δείτε οταν βγούνε και τα σποτακια... χε χε χε...


Πράγματι, μόλις οριστικοποιηθεί η συμφωνία θα βγουν οι ISP και θα διαφημίζουν την "προσφορά" τους, κρύβοντας έντεχνα την υποβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας. "Ο Χ,Ψ,Ζ ISP σκέφτεται τον Έλληνα φοιτητή και φροντίζει για το καλό του".

Θα είναι εξωφρενικό...

----------


## ipo

Σε κάποιο forum διάβασα (οπότε πρόκειται για καθαρά ανεπίσημη πληροφορία) ότι θα επιτρέπεται να είναι η γραμμή στο όνομα ατόμου 1ου βαθμού συγγενίας (= γονείς). Αυτό βοηθάει πολλούς.

Το ΕΔΕΤ συμφέρει διότι κάνει συνεχείς αναβαθμίσεις και απορροφά όλα τα κοινοτικά κονδύλια προς όφελος του δικτύου. Με τους ISP θα είναι αργόρυθμη η αναβάθμιση του bandwidth, όπως έχουμε διαπιστώσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια που υπάρχει ADSL στην Ελλάδα.

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι οι ISP μπήκαν στη μέση με το ζόρι και όχι επειδή αποσκοπεί η κυβέρνηση στους φόρους. Άλλωστε πρότειναν να μην μπει Φ.Π.Α. στην πρότασή τους. Απλά είδαν φως και μπήκαν με τον τρόπο που μπαίνει κάθε παίκτης που έχει λεφτά στα πολιτικά παιχνίδια, με στόχο τη μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους τους εις βάρος του πελάτη-φοιτητή.

----------


## TearDrop

Και είμαι σίγουρος πως αν περάσει τελικά το μοντέλο της ογκοχρέωσης, αυτό δεν θα αναφέρεται πουθενά στην διαφήμιση ή θα αναφέρεται κάτω κάτω με μικρά γράμματα...

----------


## ermis333

Πάντως το τρελό είναι πως ακόμα και οι υπάλληλοι της Forthnet με το που κατσουφιάζαμε ακούγοντας τη λέξη ογκοχρέωση, μας λέγαν πως το καταλαβαίνουνε και πως πάρα πολύ εξέφρασαν τη διαφωνία τους με αυτό το μέτρο και πως θα τα μεταφέρουν σε αυτούς που πρέπει μήπως τροποποιηθούν τα πακέτα και μπλα μπλα....

Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες διαβάζουμε στη Ναυτεμπορική πως τελικά και πιο ακριβά θα είναι 18€ αντί για κάτω από 15€ ενώ η ογκοχρέωση παραμένει ως έχει....


Έτσι όπως την πάνε τη δουλειά και με δεδομένο το ότι το φθινόπωρο θα αντικατασταθεί η 384 με την 512 
στο τέλος μόνο όποιος είναι μαλάκας θα παίρνει το φοιτητικό πακέτο.

----------


## Delijohn

Πες το ψέμματα...
Εγώ που είμαι και σε τμήμα πληροφορικής (χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω κάποιος  :Embarassed: ) χωρίς internet δε ζω... Όλη μέρα μέσα έπρεπε να είμαι! :Whistling:  
Με κόβω αν γίνει με ογκοχρέωση να έχω μια 256 επιπλέον...έστω..
Πλάκα έχει που όλοι κατηγορούσαν τη κυβέρνηση (χιχιχι) και μετά το άρθρο στη ναυτεμπορική τη πληρώνουν οι ISP...

----------


## WAntilles

Με την υπογραφή μας, στηρίζουμε τους φοιτητές.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## ipo

> Πλάκα έχει που όλοι κατηγορούσαν τη κυβέρνηση (χιχιχι) και μετά το άρθρο στη ναυτεμπορική τη πληρώνουν οι ISP...


Τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το νήμα είχα αναφέρει εξαρχής τις προθέσεις του ΕΔΕΤ και τις καταχραστικές αντιθέσεις των ISP. Οπότε στο ADSLgr ξέραμε. Οι απ' έξω ίσως ακόμη δεν ξέρουν τι γίνεται πίσω από την πλάτη τους και ίσως ποτέ δεν μάθουν. Έτσι γίνεται με πολλές καταστάσεις που περνάνε μπροστά μας χωρίς να το πάρουμε είδηση, αν δεν έχουμε εντρυφίσει λίγο παραπάνω στα γεγονότα.

----------


## Spyrosss

Τώρα θα γίνω πάλι κακός...

Tι δουλειά έχουν οι ISP με το δωρεάν internet για φοιτητές. Έχετε δεί πολλές ιδιωτικές εταιρείες να....χαρίζουν;

Κατα τον ίδιο τρόπο που παίρνεις dial up απο τα διάφορα πενεπιστήμια-σχολές πρέπει να παίρνεις και adsl. @adsl-uoc-24-234.gr και τέλος

Τελικά έχουμε εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση ή κυβερνούν οι ISP;

----------


## ipo

Spyrosss, αυτές τις ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις θα μπορούσες να τις στείλεις με e-mail στην κυβέρνηση, ώστε να κάνεις κάτι ουσιαστικό (όπως κάναμε κάποιοι), αντί να παραπονιέσαι απλά στα forum. Με το να λέμε τις απόψεις μας και να συμφωνούμε ο ένας με τον άλλον δεν πετυχαίνουμε τίποτα δυστυχώς.

----------


## WAntilles

> Τώρα θα γίνω πάλι κακός...
> 
> Tι δουλειά έχουν οι ISP με το δωρεάν internet για φοιτητές. Έχετε δεί πολλές ιδιωτικές εταιρείες να....χαρίζουν;
> 
> Κατα τον ίδιο τρόπο που παίρνεις dial up απο τα διάφορα πενεπιστήμια-σχολές πρέπει να παίρνεις και adsl. @adsl-uoc-24-234.gr και τέλος


Σωστά.




> Τελικά έχουμε εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση ή κυβερνούν οι ISP;


Γιατί είδες εσύ εδώ και 15 μήνες να κυβέρνησε έστω και 1 μέρα;

Η αδρανέστερη κυβέρνηση των τελευταίων 60 χρόνων.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί είδες εσύ εδώ και 15 μήνες να κυβέρνησε έστω και 1 μέρα;
> 
> Η αδρανέστερη κυβέρνηση των τελευταίων 60 χρόνων.


Μα αφού δεν βλέπεις τηλεόραση    :Mr. Green:  

Πάντως οτι κάτι κάνουν κάνουν

----------


## sdikr

Πάντως όλοι λένε οτι οι isp  μπήκαν για να βγάλουν το ΕΔΕΤ απο την μέση,

μήπως πέρασε απο το μυαλό σας οτι το ΕΔΕΤ δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει το κόστος που έχει η πρόσβαση στον bbras  του οτε;

τα οποία για 34 Mbps ανα bbras  ειναι 5284 εφαπαξ  + 1800 ευρώ τον μήνα!

----------


## WAntilles

> Μα αφού δεν βλέπεις τηλεόραση


Δεν είμαι άβουλο  :Sheep: .  :Mr. Green: 

Διαβάζω εφημερίδα.




> μήπως πέρασε απο το μυαλό σας οτι το ΕΔΕΤ δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει το κόστος που έχει η πρόσβαση στον bbras  του οτε;
> 
> τα οποία για 34 Mbps ανα bbras  ειναι 5284 εφαπαξ  + 1800 ευρώ τον μήνα!


Δεν θα με εξέπλητε καθόλου.

Κλασικοί καθηγητάδες πανεπιστημίων που τρώνε πολλά λεφτά και δίνουν ψίχουλα στους φοιτητές εκμεταλλευόμενοι την εργασία τους.

Κάτι σαν Φερένγκι δηλαδή.

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως όλοι λένε οτι οι isp  μπήκαν για να βγάλουν το ΕΔΕΤ απο την μέση,
> 
> μήπως πέρασε απο το μυαλό σας οτι το ΕΔΕΤ δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει το κόστος που έχει η πρόσβαση στον bbras  του οτε;
> 
> τα οποία για 34 Mbps ανα bbras ειναι 5284 εφαπαξ + 1800 ευρώ τον μήνα!


Δεν ισχύει αυτό, διότι το ΕΔΕΤ πασχίζει να καταφέρει να προσφέρει στους φοιτητές αυτό που μπορεί. Άλλωστε μέσα από το ΕΔΕΤ προωθήθηκε με σχετικές εισηγήσεις το μοντέλο της flat-rate μέσω του δικτύου του.

Οι ISP είναι που προσπαθούν να το βγάλουν από τη μέση, διότι βλέπουν ότι θα κερδίσουν πολλά λεφτά με την ογκοχρέωση από τους φοιτητές.

----------


## ipo

> Κλασικοί καθηγητάδες πανεπιστημίων που τρώνε πολλά λεφτά και δίνουν ψίχουλα στους φοιτητές εκμεταλλευόμενοι την εργασία τους.


Ξεχνάτε ότι το ΕΔΕΤ έχει ένα δίκτυο που δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από τα αντίστοιχα των άλλων προηγμένων τεχνολογικά χωρών. Αποτελείται από καρτισμένους επιστήμονες που αποροφούν αποτελεσματικά τα κοινοτικά κονδύλια προς όφελος της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου.

Δεν γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις σαν αυτές που περιγράφεις, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις αποκλείσω, παρόλο που πιστεύω ότι η καχυποψία δεν βοηθάει σε κάτι (στην περίπτωση που είναι αδικαιολόγητη).

----------


## chatasos

Τις ανησυχίες μου σχετικά με το πόσο "έτοιμο" είναι το ΕΔΕΤ και πόσο εύκολη είναι η υλοποίηση της συγκεκριμένης λύσης τις έχω ήδη εκφράσει. 

Παρ'όλα αυτά όμως, ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να το πάρει το ΕΔΕΤ και να τα καταφέρει σε άριστο βαθμό....έτσι ώστε και εγώ να διαψευτώ και οι φοιτητές να πάρουν αυτό που τους αξίζει χωρίς να ταλαιπωρηθούν οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## dtakis

> Σε ποιο ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ υπάρχει σήμερα firewall που κόβει p2p;


Αν εννοείς εσωτερικά δίκτυα πανεπιστημίων μπορείς να αρχίσεις με τα εργαστήρια των τμημάτων Πληροφορικής Πάτρας, Πειραιά κ.α. στα οποία γίνεται φιλτράρισμα μέσω κάποιου server-firewall μηχανήματος (συνήθως με Linux λειτουργικό και τροποποιημένο πυρήνα.

----------


## Delijohn

Τα σέβη μου στον...  :Worthy: dtakis!!
Εδώ κι εγώ! Εκπρόσωποι του πα.πει.! :Wink:

----------


## netrinos

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1063145.htm

***********************************************************************
Ειδική προσφορά για όλους τους φοιτητές πανελλαδικά ανακοίνωσε σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT]  ανταποκρινόμενος, όπως αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή του, στην ανάγκη της νέας γενιάς για φθηνό και γρήγορο Ιnternet. 

Αναλυτικά, η ειδική προσφορά του ΟΤΕ για όλους τους προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ της χώρας, που θα ισχύει από τη νέα ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά, περιλαμβάνει:

* 5 ευρώ το μήνα για ADSL πρόσβαση από 35,90 ευρώ που είναι σήμερα για ταχύτητα 512/128Kbps

* μείωση κατά 50% στο εφάπαξ τέλος ενεργοποίησης από το εκάστοτε ισχύον (δηλ. 17,50 ευρώ από 34,99 ευρώ που ισχύει σήμερα). 

Οι παραπάνω τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ Η μηνιαία σύνδεση στο Internet μέσω οποιουδήποτε παρόχου Internet (ISP) θα προσφέρεται επίσης σε ειδική τιμή ώστε η ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία να μην ξεπερνάει τα 15 ευρώ το μήνα.

Η προσφορά αυτή ισχύει καθ’ όλη την κανονική διάρκεια των σπουδών για τους προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, ενώ για τους μεταπτυχιακούς ισχύει για 2 χρόνια από την έναρξη του μεταπτυχιακού κύκλου σπουδών ή μέχρι την λήξη του. Η φοιτητική ιδιότητα και η διάρκεια των σπουδών θα πιστοποιείται με σχετική βεβαίωση που εκδίδει η γραμματεία κάθε τμήματος.

Οι φοιτητές, οι οποίοι χρειάζεται να έχουν σταθερή τηλεφωνική γραμμή στο όνομά τους, δικαιούνται την ειδική προσφορά για πρόσβαση ADSL εντός του νομού στον οποίο έχει έδρα η Σχολή που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι.

Η χορηγία για τους φοιτητές αφορά στη δωρεάν πρόσβαση ADSL 512/128Kbps από τον ΟΤΕ για τον/την πρώτο/η που εισάγεται σε κάθε τμήμα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ καθώς και τον/την πρώτο/η φοιτητή/τρια κάθε έτους κάθε τμήματος για τον επόμενο χρόνο (καθ’ υπόδειξιν της σχολής). Με την πρωτοβουλία αυτή ο ΟΤΕ επιβραβεύει τις προσπάθειες των νέων για εισαγωγή στα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ αλλά και την εξαιρετική τους πορεία κατά τη διάρκεια των σπουδών τους.
***********************************************************************

Αυτό το εντός του νομού είναι χαζομάρα
Εγώ που είμαι στο Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο τι σχέση έχω με την Πάτρα που εδρεύει;(μένω Αθήνα)

----------


## sdikr

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ewpost&t=17199

----------


## Spyrosss

Aυτή είναι σημερινή ανακοίνωση. http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/filesup/ADS...T_OTEfinal.pdf 21-6/05

Σύνδεση στο όνομα σου, εντός του νομού της σχολής...

Τελικά ολο το κόλπο ήταν στο να βάλουν όλους τους φοιτητές που νοικιάζουν σπίτι να κάνουν αίτηση για τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Έχει να πέσει γέλοιο με  ιδιοκτήτες που δεν θα σε αφήνουν να τρυπήσεις τον τοίχο...

Αλλα εντάξει μην τα θέλουμε ολα δικά μας με 5.95 το μήνα πάγιο 512/128 μπορείς να διαλέξεις και ISP χωρίς ογκοχρέωση.

Ας πούμε οτι βάζεις Vivodi είναι 5+23.90+19%=34.39€, δηλαδή 6€ φτηνότερα απο οτι δίνω εγω για 384/128.

Υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μην βάλεις 512 συνδρομή αλλα μικρότερη.

[απορία]καλα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για 512/128 με πάγιο 5€; :Shocked: [/απορία]

Tα ρετιρέ και τα υπόγεια του ADSL...:P

----------


## krikelis

Στην Περιπτωση Που Καποιοσ Ειναι  Φοιτητησ Στην Αθηνα ,οπου Ειναι Και Τοποσ Μονιμησ Κατοικιασ Του, Εχει Τηλεφωνο Ομωσ Στο Ονομα  Του Πατερα Του , Τι Γινεται ;πρεπει Να Τρεξει Να Φερει  Ενα Καρο Χαρτια; Και Στο Τελοσ Θα Τα Δεχτουν ;

----------


## R-evil-S

Ωραία αλλά πότε θα αρχίσει να ισχύει. ΔΕν ξεκαθαρίζεται. Αντε να πας αύριο στη γραμματεία και να τους ζητάς πισοποιητικό φοίτησης για να βάλεις dsl...

----------


## alfa156

> Σωστά.
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί είδες εσύ εδώ και 15 μήνες να κυβέρνησε έστω και 1 μέρα;
> 
> Η αδρανέστερη κυβέρνηση των τελευταίων 60 χρόνων.


την αυξηση του ΦΠΑ που την βάζεις?

----------


## Spyrosss

> Στην Περιπτωση Που Καποιοσ Ειναι  Φοιτητησ Στην Αθηνα ,οπου Ειναι Και Τοποσ Μονιμησ Κατοικιασ Του, Εχει Τηλεφωνο Ομωσ Στο Ονομα  Του Πατερα Του , Τι Γινεται ;πρεπει Να Τρεξει Να Φερει  Ενα Καρο Χαρτια; Και Στο Τελοσ Θα Τα Δεχτουν ;


Θα πάτε στον ΟΤΕ και οι δύο με τις ταυτότητες σας και τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό.

Θα χρειαστεί να έχεις και ΑΦΜ, δηλαδή ή εκκαθαριστικό εφορίας ή βεβαίωση απο την εφορία. Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις ΑΦΜ πρέπει να πας στην εφορία να βγάλεις.

----------


## Icebox

δηλαδη παιδια εγω που ειμαι φοιτητης στο τει χαλκηδας και μενω αθηνα οπως σχεδων ολοι οι φοιτητες του τει χαλκηδας θα δικαιουμαι να παρω(με το τηλεφωνο στο ονομα μου)?

----------


## krikelis

Και Εμεισ Οι Υπολοιποι Που Δεν Ειμαστε Φοιτητεσ Τι Κανουμε; Καθομαστε Και Τρωμε Το ********* Επειδη Ο Οτε Ειναι Μονωπολιο;ειναι Δικαιο Οι Φοιτητεσ 15 Ευρω Την 512 Και Ολοι Οι Αλλοι 80 Το Λιγοτερο Αν Εξαιρεσεισ Τη Vivo;
Δεν Γκρινιαζω Ρε Παιδια Απλα Με Πνιγει Το Δικιο.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Πάντως όλοι λένε οτι οι isp μπήκαν για να βγάλουν το ΕΔΕΤ απο την μέση,
> 
> μήπως πέρασε απο το μυαλό σας οτι το ΕΔΕΤ δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει το κόστος που έχει η πρόσβαση στον bbras του οτε;
> 
> τα οποία για 34 Mbps ανα bbras ειναι 5284 εφαπαξ + 1800 ευρώ τον μήνα!


Μα καλα.......στην ΕΔΕΤ δουλευεις???!?!?!?!  :Razz:

----------


## con

> Και Εμεισ Οι Υπολοιποι Που Δεν Ειμαστε Φοιτητεσ Τι Κανουμε; Καθομαστε Και Τρωμε Το ********* Επειδη Ο Οτε Ειναι Μονωπολιο;ειναι Δικαιο Οι Φοιτητεσ 15 Ευρω Την 512 Και Ολοι Οι Αλλοι 80 Το Λιγοτερο Αν Εξαιρεσεισ Τη Vivo;
> Δεν Γκρινιαζω Ρε Παιδια Απλα Με Πνιγει Το Δικιο.


Εδώ και χρόνια οι φοιτητές έχουν δωρεάν ISDN, γιατί δε φώναζες ως τώρα? :-)

----------


## Spyrosss

> δηλαδη παιδια εγω που ειμαι φοιτητης στο τει χαλκηδας και μενω αθηνα οπως σχεδων ολοι οι φοιτητες του τει χαλκηδας θα δικαιουμαι να παρω(με το τηλεφωνο στο ονομα μου)?


Οχι. Έχεις δικαίωμα μόνο στην Χαλκίδα απο τον ΟΤΕ Χαλκίδας. Γιατί δεν νοικιάζεις ένα σπίτι και να σου έρχετε πιο φτηνά το ADSL; :P

----------


## crimson

Θα πρέπει οι υπόλοιποι να διεκδικήσουμε χρέωση που θα είναι συνάρτηση της φοιτητικής χρέωσης.
15 ευρώ τελική για τους φοιτητές; όχι πάνω από 25 ευρώ τελική για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες.
Δες το λινκ στην υπογραφή μου για την κίνηση χρηστών.

----------


## ipo

Crimson, θέλεις 25+Φ.Π.Α. ευρώ με ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα; Εγώ πάντως όχι. Διότι οι φοιτητές με 15+ΦΠΑ = 18 ευρώ/μήνα θα πάρουν τέτοια ογκοχρέωση.

Η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ ήταν θετική όπως είχα πει από την αρχή. Οι ISP είναι εκείνοι που πάνε να εκμεταλλευτούν την κατάσταση. 12 ευρώ/μήνα για πρόσβαση (όχι γραμμή) 512/128 με 5 Gbyte/μήνα ογκοχρέωση δεν είναι προσφορά. Καλύτερα να έχεις με 10 ευρώ/μήνα μία Netkey κι ας αφορά πρόσβαση 256/128. Έτσι τουλάχιστον οι φοιτητές θα έχουν με 16 ευρώ/μήνα flat-rate 256/128.

----------


## nikos_gr

Ρε παιδιά γιατί ξανα-μιζεριάζουμε;
Νομίζω οτι αυτό το ξαναείπαμε για την προσφοράκαι το όφελοσ που τελικά έχουν οι φοιτητές.Διαβάστε λίγες σελίδες παραπίσω και δείτε έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό που έκανα.Και αν νομίζετε οτί ακόμα είναι τόσο τρελό προνόμιο τι να κάνω...Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...
Όσο για το φίλο που είπε για το δωρεάν ISDN.Το ήξερες οτί οι φοιτητές έχουν και μισά εισητήρια;Και λέσχη όπου τρώνε τζάμπα.Αντε βγείτε στουσ δρόμους να διαμαρτυρηθείτε...
Ελεος δλδ.Μόνο πληροφοριακά στο λέω οτί στη μία ώρα κόβεται η dial-up,οτί έχει περιορισμένες ώρες (στο ΑΠΘ που είμαι εγώ τουλάχιστον) και για το σύνολο των 80.000 φοιτητών υπα΄ρχουν ολεσ κι όλες 120 γραμμές.Γ@μώ τα προνόμια...........

----------


## Spyrosss

> Crimson, θέλεις 25+Φ.Π.Α. ευρώ με ογκοχρέωση 5 Gbyte/μήνα; Εγώ πάντως όχι. Διότι οι φοιτητές με 15+ΦΠΑ = 18 ευρώ/μήνα θα πάρουν τέτοια ογκοχρέωση.
> 
> Η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ ήταν θετική όπως είχα πει από την αρχή. Οι ISP είναι εκείνοι που πάνε να εκμεταλλευτούν την κατάσταση. 12 ευρώ/μήνα για πρόσβαση (όχι γραμμή) 512/128 με 5 Gbyte/μήνα ογκοχρέωση δεν είναι προσφορά. Καλύτερα να έχεις με 10 ευρώ/μήνα μία Netkey κι ας αφορά πρόσβαση 256/128. Έτσι τουλάχιστον οι φοιτητές θα έχουν με 16 ευρώ/μήνα flat-rate 256/128.


Ναι αλλα το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ πέφτει στα 5€ έναντι 35€ που δίνουν οι υπόλοιποι. Επομένως έχεις την ευχέρεια να βάλεις κανονική συνδρομή 512/128 χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και να σου έρχετε και παλι φτηνότερα απο μια κανονική 384/128 ή ακόμα έχεις και την δυνατότητα να πάρεις συνδρομή ISP 384/128 ή και 256.

Επίσης νομίζω οτι οι ISP ως ιδιωτικές εταιρείες δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν κάποια έκπτωση σε φοιτητές,πολυτέκνους κλπ γιαυτό και φωνάζουμε για το ΕΔΕΤ.

----------


## 123456789

> Πάντως όλοι λένε οτι οι isp  μπήκαν για να βγάλουν το ΕΔΕΤ απο την μέση,
> 
> μήπως πέρασε απο το μυαλό σας οτι το ΕΔΕΤ δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει το κόστος που έχει η πρόσβαση στον bbras  του οτε;
> 
> τα οποία για 34 Mbps ανα bbras  ειναι 5284 εφαπαξ  + 1800 ευρώ τον μήνα!


Το πανελλήνιο σχολικό δίκτυο πληρώνει ήδη για τέτοιες συνδέσεις που ενίοτε συνδέονται σε ATM switches του ΕΔΕΤ. Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, το θέμα είναι ότι το κράτος, όπως σωστά λέχθηκε παραπάνω, κερδίζει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα από την ανάμιξη των ISP και όχι του ΕΔΕΤ...


Άλλωστε, όπως είχα γράψει και άλλη φορά το ΕΔΕΤ δεν δίνει access, μόνο core & distribution!

Επίσης, το ΕΔΕΤ αν έπαιρνε και αυτό το έργο θα έπρεπε να κάνει προσλήψεις τις οποίες θα φορτωνόταν το κράτος ενώ οι ISPs έχουν έτοιμα στελεχωμένα NMCs.

Και άλλα πολλά σχετικά... :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Το πανελλήνιο σχολικό δίκτυο πληρώνει ήδη για τέτοιες συνδέσεις που ενίοτε συνδέονται σε ATM switches του ΕΔΕΤ. Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα, το θέμα είναι ότι το κράτος, όπως σωστά λέχθηκε παραπάνω, κερδίζει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα από την ανάμιξη των ISP και όχι του ΕΔΕΤ...


Στο ΑΤΜ  ήταν παλίοτερα και οι isp  αλλά για να δώσουν adsl  έπρεπε να συνδεθούν και με τους bbras  :Wink: 




> Επίσης, το ΕΔΕΤ αν έπαιρνε και αυτό το έργο θα έπρεπε να κάνει προσλήψεις τις οποίες θα φορτωνόταν το κράτος ενώ οι ISPs έχουν έτοιμα στελεχωμένα NMCs.


οπότε ποιος φταίει;

----------


## dpresv

παιδιά, επειδή δεν παίζει να διαβάσω 45 σελίδες thread, μία μόνο απορία, αν κατάλαβα καλά από τις 2-3 τελευταίες σελίδες :

εγώ που πληρώ όλες τις προδιαγραφές για την προσφορά, μπορώ να πληρώνς στον πΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ τα 5Ε της γραμμής και να έχω κανονική 512 (όχι ογκοχρέωση) από άλλο provider? 

εναλλακτικά φαντάζομαι ότι αν πάει πακέτο η προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, μπορώ χαλαρά να τους δίνω το 20αευράκι τους και να πληρώνω και άλλη εταιρία για δεύτερη flat-rate, σωστά?

----------


## Spyrosss

Yπάρχει και η λύση του να δίνουν 10€ το μήνα οι φοιτητές στο ΕΔΕΤ και αν έστω βάλουν 50.000 να υπάρχει κέρδος 500.000€. Μια σύνδεση 155Mbps έχει 65.284 τον πρώτο χρόνο. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν μια 155Mbps φτάνει για να εξυπηρετήσει 50.000 χρήστες 512/128 και τα επιλέον έξοδα για peering agreements κλπ (και αν θα βάλουν 50.000 adsl)

----------


## Spyrosss

> εγώ που πληρώ όλες τις προδιαγραφές για την προσφορά, μπορώ να πληρώνς στον πΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ τα 5Ε της γραμμής και να έχω κανονική 512 (όχι ογκοχρέωση) από άλλο provider?


Απο οτι φαίνετε ναι μπορείς.

----------


## 123456789

> Στο ΑΤΜ  ήταν παλίοτερα και οι isp  αλλά για να δώσουν adsl  έπρεπε να συνδεθούν και με τους bbras


Άλλο το ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ και άλλο του ΕΔΕΤ, είναι διαφορετικά switches (αν κατάλαβα καά εννοείς ότι οι ISPs παρότι ήταν στο Hellasstream πλήρωναν *και* για τη σύνδεση με το BBRAS).
Ότι ισχύει για τους ISPs, τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το ΕΔΕΤ-ακριβώς τα ίδια, αυτό που πήγα να πω είναι ότι ήδη το κράτος πληρώνει για συνδέσεις με BBRAS (βλ. και παρακάτω).

Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι μάλλον απίθανο να συνδεθεί με το ADSL/ATM δίκτυο, ούτε με ενεργό τύπου BBRAS. Δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης. Η σύνδεση θα γινόταν μέσω του Σχολικού Δικτύου που παρέχει ήδη υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης και έχει ήδη σημεία σύνδεσης με BBRAS και πολύ πιθανόν θα αποκτήσει και άλλα-εκτός από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.

Το ΕΔΕΤ είναι δίκτυο κορμού. H σύνδεση θα γινόταν με BGP ανάμεσα σε δρομολογητές του ΕΔΕΤ και του σχολικού δικτύου, δηλαδή το ρόλο του ISP θα τον είχε το σχολικό δίκτυο, όχι το ΕΔΕΤ.





> οπότε ποιος φταίει;


Και πως να κάνει προσλήψεις το ηλίθιο δημόσιο? Άστα να πάνε μιλάμε το δημόσιο είναι το ξερό μαζίί με το οποίο καίγονται και τα χλωρά... :Thumbdown0:

----------


## con

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί ξανα-μιζεριάζουμε;
> Νομίζω οτι αυτό το ξαναείπαμε για την προσφοράκαι το όφελοσ που τελικά έχουν οι φοιτητές.Διαβάστε λίγες σελίδες παραπίσω και δείτε έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό που έκανα.Και αν νομίζετε οτί ακόμα είναι τόσο τρελό προνόμιο τι να κάνω...Σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά...
> Όσο για το φίλο που είπε για το δωρεάν ISDN.Το ήξερες οτί οι φοιτητές έχουν και μισά εισητήρια;Και λέσχη όπου τρώνε τζάμπα.Αντε βγείτε στουσ δρόμους να διαμαρτυρηθείτε...
> Ελεος δλδ.Μόνο πληροφοριακά στο λέω οτί στη μία ώρα κόβεται η dial-up,οτί έχει περιορισμένες ώρες (στο ΑΠΘ που είμαι εγώ τουλάχιστον) και για το σύνολο των 80.000 φοιτητών υπα΄ρχουν ολεσ κι όλες 120 γραμμές.Γ@μώ τα προνόμια...........


Αγαπητέ Νίκο δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα που είπα για την ISDN! Προφανώς και ορθά δινόταν ISDN και παλιότερα 56k και ακόμα παλιότερα 33.6k, και όντως οι γραμμές είναι λίγες. Γιαυτό μου φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικό σήμερα να έχουν οι φοιτητές φθηνή πρόσβαση σε ADSL.
Αυτή η μιζέρια με εκνευρίζει πολύ. Αντί να επικροτούμε που χωρίς επιδότηση από το κράτος βρέθηκε τρόπος να πέσουν οι τιμές για τους φοιτητές, κοιτάμε να μηδενίσουμε την όποια καλή προσπάθεια. Κι εγώ θα ήθελα 1 Mbit με 5€/μήνα αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## othonas

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κατι ?

Εγώ κάνω διδακτορικό στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και επειδή είμαι υποψήφιος διδάκτορ έχω πάσο απο το πανεπιστήμιο. Δικαιούμαι της προσφοράς ή όχι ?

----------


## nikos_gr

Τότε φίλε μου γράψε λάθος...    :Embarassed:

----------


## ReverseR

αν και άργησα να δώσω προσοχή στο θρεντ.
Γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια,
ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## crimson

Δίνω ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα για να γίνει σαφής η θέση μου:
Δίνετε 5 ευρώ για "οτέ-πρόσβαση" adsl 512 στους φοιτητές; 
Δώστε το ίδιο "προϊόν" με 8 το πολύ ευρώ στους υπόλοιπους.

Και μην ακούσω αηδίες όπως ο ΟΤΕ θα κλείσει, θα μπει μέσα, δε βγαίνει και λοιπά παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς.

----------


## Spyrosss

Μόλις μου θύμισε κάποιος γνωστός οτι όσοι έχουμε τελειώσει (τουλάχιστον στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά που είμουν εγώ) μπορούμε να γραφτούμε και σε άλλο τμήμα όπως Μηχανολογία,Υ/Σ κλπ

Άρε αθάνατη Ελλάδα με τις πατέντες σου!!!

----------


## johnmara

> Μόλις μου θύμισε κάποιος γνωστός οτι όσοι έχουμε τελειώσει (τουλάχιστον στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά που είμουν εγώ) μπορούμε να γραφτούμε και σε άλλο τμήμα όπως Μηχανολογία,Υ/Σ κλπ
> 
> Άρε αθάνατη Ελλάδα με τις πατέντες σου!!!


 :Offtopic: Νομίζω ότι η αυτόματη εγγραφή έχει καταργηθεί. Πρέπει να δώσεις εξετάσεις κατατακτήριες για να γραφτείς σε κάποιο τμήμα :Offtopic:

----------


## johnmara

Σχετικά με ΕΔΕΤ-ISPs: 
Στην αρχική εισήγηση υπήρχε ΚΑΙ το σενάριο ΕΔΕΤ (internet) + ISPs (authentication, billing, logging, helpdesk κτλ).
Άρα το ΕΔΕΤ δε θα χρειαζόνταν τίποτα για να δουλέψει.
Οι ISPs θα έβγαζαν τζάμπα λεφτά (~3-5ευρώ).
Οι φοιτητές θα είχαν πολύ φτηνή πρόσβαση (κάτω από 10€) με πολύ καλή ταχύτητα (512 πραγματικά χωρίς ογκοχρέωση).

Μέσα στην εισήγηση έλεγε ότι θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί το θέμα και από τη μεριά των ISPs, αφού ουσιαστικά δημιουργείται κλίμα οικονομικής αστάθειας: (οι ISPs έχουν κάνει επενδύσεις (  :Very Happy:  ) από τις οποίες θέλουν να βγάλουν λεφτά και ένα target group (το πιο σημαντικό μετά τις επιχειρήσεις) είναι οι φοιτητές.

Δηλαδή, κατά την άποψή μου υπάρχουν βάσιμες ενστάσεις από τη μεριά των ISPs για το "δωρεάν internet", οι οποίες και επικράτησαν (παρόλο που το ΕΔΕΤ είναι πανέτοιμο).
Ουσιαστικά με το να βγάζουμε αποφάσεις στο πόδι, με διαρροές στον τύπο, με χρησμούς της πυθίας κτλ δε γίνεται πολιτική ευρυζωνικότητας. 
Τέτοια πράγματα θα πρέπει να ανακοινώνονται έγκαιρα (1 χρόνο πριν), ώστε να προγραμματίζουν όλοι τα επόμενά βήματά τους.

Φανταστείτε να έχετε βάλει Χ φράγκα για υποδομές και να στοχεύετε στους φοιτητές.
Έρχεται η κυβέρνηση και σας λέει: "περαστικά, θα δώσουμε στους υποψήφιους πελάτες σου τζάμπα internet"
Νομίζω έχουν κάποιο δίκιο οι ISPs.

Μα τι λέω, εδώ οι κάφροι αλλάξανε το ΦΠΑ σε τρεις μέρες.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

ΥΓ.
Τελικά το Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο μετράει;  :Very Happy: 
Γιατί έχω ακόμα ένα χρόνο για να τελειώσω το μεταπτυχιακό.

----------


## chatasos

> Yπάρχει και η λύση του να δίνουν 10€ το μήνα οι φοιτητές στο ΕΔΕΤ και αν έστω βάλουν 50.000 να υπάρχει κέρδος 500.000€. Μια σύνδεση 155Mbps έχει 65.284 τον πρώτο χρόνο. Βέβαια *δεν ξέρω αν μια 155Mbps φτάνει για να εξυπηρετήσει 50.000 χρήστες 512/128* και τα επιλέον έξοδα για peering agreements κλπ (και αν θα βάλουν 50.000 adsl)


Το 1/10 και με το ζόρι....  :Cool:

----------


## kotrotsios

Η προσφορά ισχύει για φοιτητές Ανοικτού Πανεπιστημίου;
Η έδρα του Ανοικτού Πανεπιστημίου είναι η Πάτρα αλλά τα μαθήματα γίνονται μέσω INTERNET.
Οι φοιτητές λοιπόν του ανοικτού έχουν κατ΄εξοχήν ανάγκη της προσφοράς αυτής.
Τι ισχύει όμως; Ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## ipo

> Επίσης νομίζω οτι οι ISP ως ιδιωτικές εταιρείες δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν κάποια έκπτωση σε φοιτητές,πολυτέκνους κλπ γιαυτό και φωνάζουμε για το ΕΔΕΤ.


Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν καμία έκπτωση. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα ότι κανείς δεν τους υποχρεώνει να μπουν στο παιχνίδι. Μόνοι τους μπήκαν και αντιπρότειναν με τριπλάσια χρήματα (12 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α. για 5 Gbyte/μήνα, χωρίς τη γραμμή ADSL) από αυτά που είχε προτείνει το ΕΔΕΤ για flat-rate πρόσβαση (4 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α., χωρίς τη γραμμή ADSL). Το εξωφρενικό είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση δέχτηκε την προσφορά τους εις βάρος των φοιτητών.

Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν έγινε καλή προσπάθεια προς όφελος των φοιτητών. Έγινε. Και με το παραπάνω μάλιστα. Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε μία πολύ καλή μείωση τιμών για τις γραμμές ADSL, το ΕΔΕΤ μία ακόμα καλύτερη προσφορά πάνω στη μείωση του ΟΤΕ. Και τσουπ! ...να 'σου οι ISP που κατέστρεψαν την προσφορά του ΕΔΕΤ, γνωρίζοντας ότι τους παίρνει να εκμεταλλευτούν τους φοιτητές, διότι κανένας δεν θα αντιδράσει, με δεδομένη την καλή προσφορά του ΟΤΕ.

Όλοι βλέπουν τα 18 ευρώ/μήνα της τελικής τιμής, τα οποία είναι πράγματι πολύ καλά, συγκριτικά με τις ελληνικές τιμές ADSL. Ελάχιστοι όμως διακρίνουν ότι χάθηκε μία πολύ καλή ευκαιρία, εξαιτίας της εκμετάλλευσης των ISP, για ουσιαστικές δυνατότητες στην πρόσβαση (flat-rate).

Διάβασα την προσέγγιση του johnmanra σχετικά με την υποστήριξη των επενδύσεων των ISP. Καλό είναι να ακούμε και τις αντίθετες απόψεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως δεν ευσταθεί η αντίθετη άποψη, διότι οι ISP μας τα παίρνουν χοντρά χωρίς να βλέπουμε επενδύσεις από μέρους τους. Μόνο η Vivodi επενδύει σε ανάπτυξη δικτύου εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν καμία έκπτωση. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα ότι κανείς δεν τους υποχρεώνει να μπουν στο παιχνίδι. Μόνοι τους μπήκαν και αντιπρότειναν με τριπλάσια χρήματα (12 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α. για 5 Gbyte/μήνα, χωρίς τη γραμμή ADSL) από αυτά που είχε προτείνει το ΕΔΕΤ για flat-rate πρόσβαση (4 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α., χωρίς τη γραμμή ADSL). Το εξωφρενικό είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση δέχτηκε την προσφορά τους εις βάρος των φοιτητών.
> 
> Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν έγινε καλή προσπάθεια προς όφελος των φοιτητών. Έγινε. Και με το παραπάνω μάλιστα. Ο ΟΤΕ έκανε μία πολύ καλή μείωση τιμών για τις γραμμές ADSL, το ΕΔΕΤ μία ακόμα καλύτερη προσφορά πάνω στη μείωση του ΟΤΕ. Και τσουπ! ...να 'σου οι ISP που κατέστρεψαν την προσφορά του ΕΔΕΤ, γνωρίζοντας ότι τους παίρνει να εκμεταλλευτούν τους φοιτητές, διότι κανένας δεν θα αντιδράσει, με δεδομένη την καλή προσφορά του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Όλοι βλέπουν τα 18 ευρώ/μήνα της τελικής τιμής, τα οποία είναι πράγματι πολύ καλά, συγκριτικά με τις ελληνικές τιμές ADSL. Ελάχιστοι όμως διακρίνουν ότι χάθηκε μία πολύ καλή ευκαιρία, εξαιτίας της εκμετάλλευσης των ISP, για ουσιαστικές δυνατότητες στην πρόσβαση (flat-rate).
> 
> Διάβασα την προσέγγιση του johnmanra σχετικά με την υποστήριξη των επενδύσεων των ISP. Καλό είναι να ακούμε και τις αντίθετες απόψεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως δεν ευσταθεί η αντίθετη άποψη, διότι οι ISP μας τα παίρνουν χοντρά χωρίς να βλέπουμε επενδύσεις από μέρους τους. Μόνο η Vivodi επενδύει σε ανάπτυξη δικτύου εδώ και 2 χρόνια.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου 100%. Oι ISP απλώς είδαν οτι χάνουν ένα κομμάτι της πίτας το οποίο είναι 500.000-1.000.000€ μεσοπρόθεσμα. Επίσης δεν συμφωνώ οτι το target group τον ISP είναι οι φοιτητές και οι επιχειρήσεις δεν το έχουν ανάγκη μόνο οι φοιτητές. Το έχουν και αυτοί που είναι στο πτυχίο και οι έφηβοι και οι warez freaks και οι chataκιδες ακόμα και αυτοί που θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν με κάποιο συγγενικό τους πρόσωπο και να δούν και φάτσα εκτός απο το να ακούσουν την φωνή του.

Επίσης οι ISP κινούνται στην ελεύθερη αγορά που φυσικά υπάρχει και το ρίσκο. Όταν εγω ανοίγω μπακάλικο δεν ξέρω αν μετά απο 1 χρόνο θα ανοίξει σούπερ μάρκετ στα 100 μέτρα και θα μου φάει τους πελάτες. Επομένως αν παίξουν και χάσουν δεν φταίει κανείς αλλος εκτός απο αυτούς που πήραν το ρίσκο. Δεν μπορεί μια να μιλάμε για ελεύθερη αγορά και απο την αλλη να καταφέυγουμε στην χειραγώγηση της προς το συμφέρον μας  :Wink: 

Η ανάγκη της επικοινωνίας υπάρχει έμφυτη στον άνθρωπο απο τότε που πάτησε το πόδι του στη Γή, θα βρούμε τώρα διάφορες προφάσεις οτι δήθεν τα κάνουν όλα για την τσόντα κλπ;

----------


## profitis

Mε την σειρά μου και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον IPO.

Η απορία πάντως μου έχει μείνει.Μπορείς να αγοράσεις φοιτητική 512 απο τον πΟΤΕ και μετά να βάλεις flat rate isp-τα κανονικά "ακριβά πακέτα" δηλαδη-

Παντως όλοι οι ISP's τους αξίζουν μόνο πίσσα και πούπουλα.Τόσο καιρό κατηγορούσαμε οτι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ φταίει και οτι κοιτάει να τα οικονομήσει.Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία πέσανε σαν τα κοράκια να τα αρπάξουνε.

----------


## belibem

> Η απορία πάντως μου έχει μείνει.Μπορείς να αγοράσεις φοιτητική 512 απο τον πΟΤΕ και μετά να βάλεις flat rate isp-τα κανονικά "ακριβά πακέτα" δηλαδη-


κανείς δεν ξέρει?

----------


## Delijohn

Πιστεύω πως δεν θα υπάρχει φοιτιτικό "πακέτο" καθαρά...
Δηλαδή θα βάζεις τη γραμμή με τα 5 ευρώ και μετά θα επιλέγεις εσύ τι θα βάλεις κι από ποιον isp! Είχα κι εγώ παρόμοια απορία σε προηγούμενες σελίδες...

----------


## ipo

> Η απορία πάντως μου έχει μείνει.Μπορείς να αγοράσεις φοιτητική 512 απο τον πΟΤΕ και μετά να βάλεις flat rate isp-τα κανονικά "ακριβά πακέτα" δηλαδη-


Δεν έχει γίνει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση επί του θέματος.

Μιας και πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν αγωνία (προφανώς τους ενδιαφέρει το flat-rate) θα κάνω κάποιες εκτιμήσεις, *τονίζοντας ότι αποτελούν υποθέσεις*:

Από τη στιγμή που η γραμμή πρέπει να είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή, είναι δύσκολο να σε δεσμεύσει ο ISP να παραμείνεις σε αυτόν. Ακόμα κι αν ξεκινήσεις με πακέτο, θα μπορείς να το διακόψεις (όταν τελειώσουν οι προπληρωμένοι μήνες) και να συνεχίσεις να έχεις flat-rate πρόσβαση σε όποιον ISP θέλεις, αφού ο ISP δεν θα μπορεί να κόψει τη *δική σου* ADSL γραμμή.

Ας σκεφτούμε όμως και την περίπτωση που οι ISP έρθουν σε συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για να βάζει ογκοχρέωση στις γραμμές ADSL (οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να βάζεις flat-rate πρόσβαση πάνω σε αυτές) ή να διακόπτει τις γραμμές αν διακοπεί η πρόσβαση μέσω φοιτητικού πακέτου.

Η παραπάνω περίπτωση δεν συμφέρει κανέναν. Ούτε τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε τους ISP. Οι ISP αυτή τη στιγμή τρίβουν από χαρά τα χέρια τους διότι πέτυχαν το εξής:

Έριξε ο ΟΤΕ για μία σημαντική μερίδα ενεργού πληθυσμού (όσον αφορά τις ADSL) τις τιμές των παγίων, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί το πελατολόγιο των ISP (αφού το ADSL έγινε πιο προσιτό), χωρίς να χάσουν ούτε ευρώ οι ISP. Είτε πάρει κάποιος την "προνομιακή φοιτητική ογκοχρέωση" (στο "προνομιακή" γελάμε), είτε κανονικό πακέτο, οι ISP θα κερδίσουν πολλά. Τους συμφέρουν και τα 2. Ήθελαν να βγάλουν από τη μέση το ΕΔΕΤ που θα τους έτρωγε πελάτες και το πέτυχαν. Πλέον μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να αρμέγουν τους πολίτες ανενόχλητοι.

Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν λόγος να περιορίσουν τις δυνατότητες των μελλοντικών πελατών τους.

Επομένως εικάζω ότι καθένας θα πηγαίνει τα πιστοποιητικά των σπουδών του στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής, θα παίρνει μία γραμμή ADSL με 6 ευρώ/μήνα και από εκεί και πέρα θα μπορεί να έχει όποια συνδρομή θέλει.

Είναι καλή η προσφορά, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι πολύ καλύτερη αν δεν υπήρχε η εκμετάλλευση από τους ISP.

["Ποιος είσαι κύριε ΕΔΕΤ που θα βοηθήσεις τους φοιτητές να πάρουν πραγματικό και φτηνό ADSL; Εμείς εδώ, οι ISP, έχουμε συνηθίσει να αρμέγουμε τους Έλληνες και εσύ θα τους ξεσηκώσεις με χαμηλές τιμές και ποιοτική πρόσβαση; Η Ελλάδα είναι χωράφι μας και η κυβέρνηση κάνει αυτό που θέλουμε εμείς, όχι αυτό που είναι καλό για τον πολίτη." Αυτά σκέφτηκαν και πέτυχαν αυτό που ήθελαν.]

----------


## profitis

Πραγματικά όμως είναι εξωφρενικό.Το σκέφτομαι και μου ανεβένει το αίμα στο κεφάλι...Ε ρε μαστίγωμα που χρειάζοται όσοι το αφήσαν να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο!!!

----------


## ZORO

Πιστευέτε ότι το Φοιτητικό  Πακέτο  Dsl:
1. θα ευνοήσει τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες επιταχύνωντας τις εξελίξεις;
2. Θα αποτελέσει τροχοπέδη αφού έτσι βολευέται μια σημαντική μερίδα χρηστών γιατί να γίνει    κάτι για τους υπόλοιπους;
3. Η θεωρείται ότι δεν θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο.

----------


## sdikr

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17199



 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Συγνώμη για το κλέίδωμα, νόμιζα οτι απλά δεν είχες δεί το αντίστοιχο θέμα

----------


## ermis333

Προσφορά είναι μόνο από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ από τη μεριά των ISP είναι καθαρά ΚΛΕΨΙΑ.

----------


## ermis333

*Φοιτητικό Internet... πέντε Gigabytes* 
 Mε οριο η προσφορά των 15 ευρώ μηνιαίως για σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 512 Kbps, του OTE και της OTEnet 

Tου Φωτη Kολλια

*Tο πολυδιαφημισμένο φθηνό φοιτητικό Internet δεν είναι τελικώς και τόσο φθηνό*, αλλά αρκετά ελκυστικό, όπως τουλάχιστον προκύπτει από χθεσινές ανακοινώσεις του OTE και της OTEnet που βιάστηκαν να ανοίξουν τον χορό των προσφορών για τους σπουδαστές, χωρίς να έχουν διευκρινιστεί όλες οι λεπτομέρειες. H συμφωνία η οποία επήλθε μεταξύ των ISPs, του OTE και της κυβέρνησης προβλέπει ότι το μηνιαίο κόστος για μια ολοκληρωμένη σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 512 Kbps, θα ανέρχεται σε 15 ευρώ.

*Ποιοι δικαιούνται*

Θα εφαρμοστεί, όμως, το μοντέλο της ογκοχρέωσης, δηλαδή οι φοιτητές δεν θα μπορούν να «κατεβάσουν» περισσότερα από πέντε Gigabytes τον μήνα προκειμένου να καλύπτονται από την προσφορά. O συγκεκριμένος όγκος δεδομένων θεωρείται επαρκής από τα στελέχη της αγοράς καθώς στα συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και η μέση χρήση από τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους. Aπομένουν προς διευκρίνιση ορισμένες λεπτομέρειες όπως αν οι φοιτητές που μένουν σε άλλο νομό από τον νομό που εδρεύει η σχολή τους θα δικαιούνται την προσφορά. Kατά τον OTE πρέπει οπωσδήποτε ο φοιτητής να διαθέτει τηλεφωνική σύνδεση στο όνομά του, εντός του νομού στον οποίο εδρεύει η σχολή του. Oμως, τι θα συμβεί με τους φοιτητές της Kρήτης που σπουδάζουν στο Hράκλειο και μένουν στη Xερσόνησο; Πρόκειται για ζητήματα τα οποία αναμένεται να διευκρινιστούν σύντομα, αλλά η διοίκηση του OTE τα θεωρεί ήδη λυμένα.

*Περιορισμός δεδομένων*

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία από τις προσφορές των OTE και OTEnet, η προσφορά ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης (ADSL με ταχύτητα 512 Kbps) θα ισχύσει από την ερχόμενη ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά (2005 - 06) και θα γίνει με το μοντέλο της ογκοχρέωσης. Δηλαδή, θα υπάρχει περιορισμός στον όγκο των δεδομένων που θα μπορούν να «κατεβάζουν» οι φοιτητές των AEI ή TEI σε μηνιαία βάση. Tο συγκεκριμένο όριο δεν αναφέρεται στις χθεσινές ανακοινώσεις. Πάντως, η συνδρομή στην OTEnet θα ανέρχεται σε 10 ευρώ τον μήνα. Oι φοιτητές θα καταβάλλουν επίσης πέντε ευρώ τον μήνα στον OTE (από 35,9 ευρώ που είναι σήμερα) για τη γραμμή που τους παρέχει ο Oργανισμός (το γνωστό μηνιαίο πάγιο), ενώ το τέλος ενεργοποίησης (35 ευρώ) θα είναι μειωμένο κατά 50%. Eτσι, ένας φοιτητής θα πρέπει να καταβάλλει -αν επιλέξει τον συνδυασμό OTE και OTEnet- 15 ευρώ κάθε μήνα, συν το εφάπαξ τέλος ενεργοποίησης (17,5 ευρώ), συν το κόστος για την αγορά του εξοπλισμού, δηλαδή του μόντεμ.

*Bεβαίωση από τη σχολή*

H προσφορά ισχύει καθ’ όλη την κανονική διάρκεια των σπουδών για τους προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, ενώ για τους μεταπτυχιακούς ισχύει για δύο χρόνια από την έναρξη του μεταπτυχιακού κύκλου σπουδών ή μέχρι τη λήξη του. H φοιτητική ιδιότητα και η διάρκεια των σπουδών θα πιστοποιείται με σχετική βεβαίωση που εκδίδει η γραμματεία κάθε τμήματος.




........................................................................................................................  ...........


'Ενα άρθρο της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ που ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα.....

----------


## crimson

Πρέπει οι "καταναλωτές" να διεκδικήσουν περαιτέρω μειώσεις στις τιμές των "προϊόντων"...

----------


## ZORO

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17199
> 
> 
> 
>   
> Συγνώμη για το κλέίδωμα, νόμιζα οτι απλά δεν είχες δεί το αντίστοιχο θέμα


Δεν πειράζει, απλά ορισμένες φορές πιστευώ ότι πρέπει να είσαι ο πιο γρήγορος mod του Forum

----------


## bill

Εχω και μια απορία. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά να αναφέρετε όριο ηλικίας στον φοιτητή... Δηλαδή εγώ μπορώ να γραφτώ σε άλλο τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου που έχω τελειώσει και θα δικαιούμαι φοιτητικό ADSL σαν φοιτητής που θα είμαι πλέον;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ipo

> Εχω και μια απορία. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά να αναφέρετε όριο ηλικίας στον φοιτητή... Δηλαδή εγώ μπορώ να γραφτώ σε άλλο τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου που έχω τελειώσει και θα δικαιούμαι φοιτητικό ADSL σαν φοιτητής που θα είμαι πλέον;


Οι αρχικές ανακοινώσεις μιλούσαν μόνο για πρώτο πτυχίο και μόνο για τους φοιτητές που είναι μέχρι ένα έτος πάνω από το τυπικό πέρας των σπουδών τους.

----------


## ipo

Πιστεύω ότι θα επιταχύνει τις εξελίξεις. Θα τις επιτάχυνε ακόμα καλύτερα αν η κυβέρνηση είχε αποδείξει ότι μπορεί να πάει κόντρα στα οικονομικά συμφέροντα των ISP που χρεώνουν παράλογα τις υπηρεσίες τους.

Τάχα φταίνε τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ για τις τιμές των ISP. Τώρα που είχαν την ευκαιρία οι ISP να δείξουν ότι έχουν στόχο την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας, απέδειξαν ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

Έ, ρε British Telecom και Free (η γνωστή γαλλική εταιρεία) που τους χρειάζεται...

----------


## Nik0s

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν στατιστικά πολύ ουσιώδες η πρώτη απάντηση να σπάσει σε  "Είμαι φοιτητής και πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό" και  "Δεν είμαι φοιτητής και πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό".

----------


## Cafeeine

> O συγκεκριμένος όγκος δεδομένων θεωρείται επαρκής από τα στελέχη της αγοράς καθώς στα συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και η μέση χρήση από τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους.


Εδώ γελάμε. Θα θελα πολύ να δώ τα στοιχεία που το αποδεικνύουν αυτό.

----------


## aroutis

> O συγκεκριμένος όγκος δεδομένων θεωρείται επαρκής από τα στελέχη της αγοράς καθώς στα συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και η μέση χρήση από τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους.


  :ROTFL:   :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> O συγκεκριμένος όγκος δεδομένων θεωρείται επαρκής από τα στελέχη της αγοράς καθώς στα συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και η μέση χρήση από τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους.





> Εδώ γελάμε. Θα θελα πολύ να δώ τα στοιχεία που το αποδεικνύουν αυτό.


Έστω ότι η μέση χρήση βρίσκεται σε αυτά τα επίπεδα. Τότε γιατί οι ISP βάζουν την ογκοχρέωση, περιορίζοντας εκείνους που αποκλίνουν θετικά από τη μέση τιμή, τη στιγμή που ισχυρίζονται ότι οι heavy users αντισταθμίζονται από άλλους που δεν κατεβάζουν, ώστε να βγαίνει μέση τιμή 5 Gbyte/μήνα;

Βάζοντας όριο ίσο με τη μέση τιμή, αμέσως αλλάζεις τη μορφή του δείγματος και η νέα μέση τιμή μειώνεται αριθμητικά.

----------


## aroutis

Δεν βλέπω πως βοηθάει... ναι, σαν ιδέα παροχής κάνει κάτι... στο γενικό πλαίσιο όμως... τι πραγματικά προσφέρει;

Οπως λέει και ο ipo, εαν έβλεπα μια διάθεση να γίνει κάτι σωστά, θα είμουν πιο αισιόδοξος, αλλά το μονο που βλέπω είναι συμφέροντα : συμφέροντα των ISP στην περίπτωση να βγάλουν από την μύγα ξύγκι. Ας μη μπούμε στη συζήτηση - υπάρχει και thread. Θα με ενδιέφερε περισσότερο να δώ πχ τσάμπα (ναι τσάμπα) internet για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες.. αλλά βέβαια δεν περιμένω κάτι τέτοιο να γίνει στα επόμενα χρόνια..

----------


## ZORO

Μα είστε κακοί αμέσως να τους ειρωνευτείτε τους ανθρώπους, απλώς υπολογίζουν και τις dialup συνδέσεις.

----------


## profitis

Πες οτι κάποιος που έχει άκρη βγάλει αυτό το σκάνδαλο στα παράθυρα-κατα την γνώμη μου πρόκειται για πολύ μεγάλο σκάνδαλο εις βάρος μας-.

Τι θα γίνει;Το πιο πιθανον είναι να μπερδευτούνε οι περισσότεροι που θα το ακούσουν.Εδω ο κόσμος δεν έχει να πάρει τα απαραιτήτα,το γρήγορο Internet θα νοιάξει την πλατιά μάζα;

Πάντως είναι κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του A.C.T ;

----------


## Spyrosss

> O συγκεκριμένος όγκος δεδομένων θεωρείται επαρκής από τα στελέχη της αγοράς καθώς στα συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα κυμαίνεται και η μέση χρήση από τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους.


Στην φώτο τα στατιστικά μου απο 8 Αυγούστου 2004, δυστηχώς δεν έχω απο τότε που έχω βάλει την σύνδεση λόγω φορμάτ και να φανταστείτε οτι είναι με 384/128 και οχι 512 και μάλιστα δεν κατεβάζω και συνέχεια, ούτε ταινίες, μόνο κάνα καλό game.
 :ROTFL: 

Επίσης οι ISP λένε οτι η αγορά είναι μικρή. Ψάχτηκα λίγο με την Κύπρο που ίσως να είναι και η μικρότερη αγορά και ακούστε τιμές.

i-choice Cytanet γραμμή 1Mbps/128Kbps 15£

ISP Spidernet 1Mbps Basic 11£

Αυτό μας κάνει 15+11+18%=30.68£ το μήνα

Σε ευρώ  52.71€ για σύνδεση 1Mbps με απεριόριστο όγκο δεδομένων την στιγμή που εδώ με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνεις 384/128 (εδω κλαίμε)  :Crying:

----------


## Spyrosss

Mάλλον θα αποτελέσει τροχοπέδη αφου ήδη βλέπουμε μια διάσπαση στο χώρο των χρηστών adsl (ψαχτείτε και σε αλλα φόρουμ να δείτε χαρές). Οι πιο πολλοί θα βολευτούν με τα 5€ πάγιο και δεν θα ενδιαφερθούν καν για τους υπόλοιπους. Μακάρι να διαψευστώ.

----------


## Cafeeine

Μα και πάλι έστω οτι τα 5 GB είναι ο μέσος όρος χρήσης. Αυτή δεν είναι η κατάντια της χρήσης που υποτίθεται οτι πρόσπαθεί να αλλάξει το μέτρο? Εξ' αρχής ήμουν σκεπτικός με το μέτρο, αλλά αυτό εδώ είναι μη παραγωγικό. Δεν θα βρεθούν χρήστες να το χρησιμοποιήσουν, όταν με ελάχιστα ευρώ θα υπάρχουν απεριόριστες συνδέσεις. Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι ISPs κατέστησαν την προσφορά ακίνδυνη για τα συμφεροντά τους.
Μπράβο τους λοιπόν   :Thumbdown0: 0

----------


## Delios64bit

> Στην φώτο τα στατιστικά μου απο 8 Αυγούστου 2004, δυστηχώς δεν έχω απο τότε που έχω βάλει την σύνδεση λόγω φορμάτ και να φανταστείτε οτι είναι με 384/128 και οχι 512 και μάλιστα δεν κατεβάζω και συνέχεια, ούτε ταινίες, μόνο κάνα καλό game.
> 
> 
> Επίσης οι ISP λένε οτι η αγορά είναι μικρή. Ψάχτηκα λίγο με την Κύπρο που ίσως να είναι και η μικρότερη αγορά και ακούστε τιμές.
> 
> i-choice Cytanet γραμμή 1Mbps/128Kbps 15£
> 
> ISP Spidernet 1Mbps Basic 11£
> 
> ...


Σπυρο και που ναδεις τι μισθους παίρνουν εκει ... πραγματικα στην Ελλάδα μας την έχουν φέρει τόσο καλά που μόνο την κοπανίσουμε αξίζει. Εαν μπορούσα θα είχα πάει στην Κυπρο με 1000 έχουν άλλη ποιότητα ζωής εκει... (12-15 ώρα διαλείματος ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΟΧΗ)....

----------


## mfukar

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος ο οποίος θα διαφωνήσει μαζί μου, όταν λέω οτι αυτή η "προσφορά" στοχεύει καθαρά στο "γδύσιμο" ΚΑΙ των φοιτητών.
Ακόμα λοιπόν και αν κάποιοι φοιτητές εκμεταλλευτούν αυτή την "προσφορά", εαν ενημερωθούν σωστά γρήγορα θα την εγκαταλείψουν.
Συνεπώς, εάν τα πράγματα για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες αλλάξουν (ελάχιστα), μεσοπρόθεσμα θα βγεί σε καλό γιατί αν μη τι αλλο, περισσοτεροι χρήστες -> μεγαλύτερο congestion ratio -> επιτακτικές αναβαθμίσεις απο τον ΟΤΕ.

Παρά το ότι παίζουν και άλλες παράμετροι σε αυτή την ιστορία (ISPs κλπ), νομίζω ότι αυτή η "προσφορά" απλώς θα κάνει ακόμα περισσότερους χρήστες DSL να ζητούν την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που πληρώνουν.

----------


## bill

> Οι αρχικές ανακοινώσεις μιλούσαν μόνο για πρώτο πτυχίο και μόνο για τους φοιτητές που είναι μέχρι ένα έτος πάνω από το τυπικό πέρας των σπουδών τους.


Όντως το πρώτο πτυχίο δεν το έχω δει. Πάντως αν γραφτεί κάποιος ξανά 1ο έτος θα είναι, άντε να παεικατευθείαν στο 2ο το πολύ...   :Tongue:

----------


## del_ahmettt

Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα της δημοσκόπησης, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρεπει να γράφουμε τα ίδια πράματα και σ' αυτο το νήμα. 
Δεν αρκεί το νήμα των 700 και πλέον μηνυμάτων;
Μήπως θα πρεπε να υπάρχει μόνο η ψηφοφορία σ' αυτο το νήμα;

Καλοπροαίρετα το λέω,  :Embarassed:  για να υπάρχει συνοχή  σε μια κουβέντα που μάλλον θα κρατήσει μήνες....

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα της δημοσκόπησης, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρεπει να γράφουμε τα ίδια πράματα και σ' αυτο το νήμα.
> Δεν αρκεί το νήμα των 700 και πλέον μηνυμάτων;
> Μήπως θα πρεπε να υπάρχει μόνο η ψηφοφορία σ' αυτο το νήμα;
> 
> Καλοπροαίρετα το λέω, για να υπάρχει συνοχή σε μια κουβέντα που μάλλον θα κρατήσει μήνες....



έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο!!


Edit  εγινε ενα μικρό merge  :Whistling:

----------


## maik

Τελικα μαλον τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας .
Φωναζαμε τοσο καιρο οτι ειναι ακριβη η προσβαση κλπ κλπ. Κλεφτες απατεωνες και αλλα κοσμητικα επιθετα για ΟΤΕ και ISP.
Ερχεται τωρα ο ΟΤΕ και η OTEnet και ανακοινωνουν συνολικο κοστος 15+φπα και δεν μας αρεσει. Μηπως κανουμε κριτικη για την κριτικη;;;;
Το προβλημα του " δημοσιογραφου "   :HaHa:   ηταν αν καποιος μενει σε αλλο νομο απο αυτο που σπουδαζει. Πραγματικα πολυ σοβαρο θεμα.,και οτι θα πρεπει να αγορασει καποιος και εξοπλισμο αρα δεν ειναι φτηνο.
ΜΗΠΩΣ τελικα ψειριζουμε την μαιμου;;;
Θα ηθελα πολυ να δω παρομοιες ανακοινωσεις και απο αλλους ISP. Μαλον ομως δεν εχουν τα κοτσια.

Οσο για την ογκοχρεωση , (που δεν ξερουμε και ποση θα ειναι) νομιζω οτι η διεκολυνηση ειναι  για να βοηθησει τις σπουδες οχι για να κατεβαζουμε νυχθημερον τραγουδια και ταινιες .

----------


## sdikr

> Θα ηθελα πολυ να δω παρομοιες ανακοινωσεις και απο αλλους ISP. Μαλον ομως δεν εχουν τα κοτσια.


Την οτενετ  την πρόλαβε κατα πολύ η forthnet   :Wink: 

αλλά αμα ρίξεις μια ματια μερικά μηνυματα πρίν θα δείς οτι έχει αρπαξει η μπόρα τους διάφορους isp



> Οσο για την ογκοχρεωση , (που δεν ξερουμε και ποση θα ειναι) νομιζω οτι η διεκολυνηση ειναι για να βοηθησει τις σπουδες οχι για να κατεβαζουμε νυχθημερον τραγουδια και ταινιες .


Θα έλεγα να διαβάσεις απο την αρχή το θέμα,  αυτά που ρώτας έχουν απαντήθει  (και ναι ξέρουμε πόσο θα ειναι ο όγκος)

----------


## ipo

*maik49*, όπως σου είπε και ο sdikr, δεν μπορείς να έχεις τεκμηρωμένη άποψη επί του θέματος, αν δεν μάθεις βασικά στοιχεία γύρω από την πορεία της προσφοράς. Προτείνω να διαβάσεις μερικές σελίδες πίσω. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καταλάβεις τότε γιατί αντιδρούμε.

----------


## maik

> Θα έλεγα να διαβάσεις απο την αρχή το θέμα,  αυτά που ρώτας έχουν απαντήθει  (και ναι ξέρουμε πόσο θα ειναι ο όγκος)


Δηλαδη ψειριζουμε την μαιμου .Αυτο καταλαβα .
Για τον ογκο επισημα δεν λεχθηκε τιποτε ,αρα δεν ξερουμε.

----------


## Delijohn

Ξέρουμε ότι θα υπάρχει πάντως ογκοχρέωση...
Φαίνεται καθαρά και στην ανακοίνωση της 4net! Περιμένουμε...

----------


## maik

> *maik49*, όπως σου είπε και ο sdikr, δεν μπορείς να έχεις τεκμηρωμένη άποψη επί του θέματος, αν δεν μάθεις βασικά στοιχεία γύρω από την πορεία της προσφοράς. Προτείνω να διαβάσεις μερικές σελίδες πίσω. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καταλάβεις τότε γιατί αντιδρούμε.


 Ασχετα απο την πορεια μεχρι τωρα , και καθε καλοπιστος παρατηρητης βλεπει μια προσφορα που ειναι πολυ κατω απο 70% . Τωρα το πως και γιατι εγινε αυτο εχει νοημα να το συζηταμε μονο για καθαρα φιλοσοφικους λογους.  Αυτα ειχαν νοημα οταν δεν ηταν ξεκαθαρο τιποτε και συζητουσαμε πανω σε μια αοριστη δεσμευση. Τωρα ειναι ανακοινωμενο συγκεκριμενα.
Δηλαδη τοσο καιρο ζητουσαμε φθηνη προσβαση, και τωρα που μας την δινουν, παλι παραπονα  διαμαρτυριες και συνομοσιολογιες

----------


## Sannin

70% σε σχέση με τι; Με τη flat rate σύνδεση; Από αυτή τη "προσφορά" μόνο η μείωση του ΟΤΕ αξίζει. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά κοροϊδία και μάλιστα κατάμουτρα.

----------


## ipo

*maik49*, πρέπει να δεχτείς ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, πάνω σε κάτι όταν βλέπεις μόνο αυτό που ανακοινώνεται. Εσύ δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά-καλά ποιον κατηγορούμε. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ποιον επαινούμε, δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι μας ενοχλεί και τι μας αρέσει.

Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να είσαι άσχετος με κάτι. Είναι κακό όμως να παίρνεις απόλυτη θέση πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο και να κατηγορείς εκείνους που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω. Διάβασε το thread και τότε θα πάρω στα σοβαρά τις αντιρρήσεις σου. Προς το παρόν είσαι ένας απόλυτος σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα συνομιλητής που δεν σέβεται τους υπολοίπους, αφού τους κατηγορεί για κάτι που δεν έχει ιδέα.

Τα απλά συμπεράσματα που έβγαλες απέχουν τόσο πολύ από την πραγματικότητα, που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς. Πιστεύω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά η ανάγνωση του νήματος αυτού.

----------


## Nik0s

Η προσφορά του ΟΤΕ είναι θετικότατη, και πιστεύω θα οδηγήσει σε πτώση των τιμών για όλους εάν εφαρμοστεί σωστά το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της κοστοστρεφούς τιμολόγησης σύμφωνα με το νέο νομοσχέδιο (αν ψηδιστεί ποτέ)

Το πρόβλημα είναι maik (αναλύεται στα προγούμενα posts που κακώς σνομπάρεις) είναι ότι αρχικά η μελέτη είχε προτείνει με πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος και χωρίς περιορισμούς το ΕΔΕΤ, όμως οι ISPs πίεσαν να μην περάσει αυτό καθώς θίγονταν τα συμφέροντά τους (μικρή αγορά, μεγάλο μέρος οι φοιτητές).

Έτσι με τιμή γύρω στα 10€ και ογκοχρέωση, πετυχαίνουν ουσιαστικά να μην αλλάξει τίποτα στην αγορά παροχής ίντερνετ, καθώς η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δίνει ογκοχρέωση με 5 και 10 € ήδη (στα 1 και 3GB), δηλαδή περίπου στα ίδια. 

Έτσι, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα ούτε στο κυρίως πιάτο, δηλαδή στην flat-rate αγορά, και με όλους εκείνους τους φοιτητές που θα πάνε τελικά στην flat-rate με κανονική τιμή, και παράλληλα με την απότομη εισροή χρηστών στην ουσία οι ISP μόνο κερδισμένοι βγαίνουν.

Οπωσδήποτε το μέτρο είναι θετικό ως κίνηση όμως η εφαρμογή του πέρασε από το να θίγει τα συμφέροντα των παρόχων στο να τα ενισχύει.

Στον αντίποδα βέβαια, η διαμαρτυρία των παρόχων για πολύ απότομη εφαρμογή του μέτρου είναι απόλυτα λογική, αφού αλλάζει τα δεδομένα της αγοράς , και μια τέτοια είδους παρέμβαση του κράτους είναι απαγορευτική με τα σύγχρονα οικονομικά δεδομένα. Ίσως η κυβέρνηση θεώρησε ότι μεσοπρόθεσμα θα ενισχύσει την αγορά ενισχύοντας (ή τουλάχιστον μη ζημιώνοντας) τους παρόχους. Από την άλλη όμως δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ την υποκρισία πίσω από την "θετική κίνηση" εφόσον αυτή περιέχει και τους ISPs καθώς στην ουσία αυτοί είναι επωφελούμενοι και όχι χορηγοί.

----------


## maik

> *maik49*, πρέπει να δεχτείς ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, πάνω σε κάτι όταν βλέπεις μόνο αυτό που ανακοινώνεται. Εσύ δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά-καλά ποιον κατηγορούμε. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει ποιον επαινούμε, δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι μας ενοχλεί και τι μας αρέσει.
> 
> Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να είσαι άσχετος με κάτι. Είναι κακό όμως να παίρνεις απόλυτη θέση πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο και να κατηγορείς εκείνους που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω. Διάβασε το thread και τότε θα πάρω στα σοβαρά τις αντιρρήσεις σου. Προς το παρόν είσαι ένας απόλυτος σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα συνομιλητής που δεν σέβεται τους υπολοίπους, αφού τους κατηγορεί για κάτι που δεν έχει ιδέα.
> 
> Τα απλά συμπεράσματα που έβγαλες απέχουν τόσο πολύ από την πραγματικότητα, που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς. Πιστεύω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά η ανάγνωση του νήματος αυτού.


Δεν κατηγωρω κανενα .Για την αναγνωση του thread ομως  οτι γραφτηκε πριν απο τις 21/6 (τα περισσοτερα τα διαβασα) ουσιαστικα δεν εχει πια νοημα. Επιμενω...τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ...ενα φοιτητης θα εχει 512 με 17 ευρω τον μηνα. Μπαινω λοιπον στην θεση αυτου του φοιτητη(μακαρι ) και λεω οτι  την πρωτη μερα που θα ισχυσει θα ειμαι εξω απο τον ΟΤΕ με τα λεφτα στο χερι. Δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος και γιατι το εκανε,για πολιτικους η αλλους λογους.Ισως καποιοι κερδισουν απο αυτο  ,ισως προσβλεπουν αλλου(δεν ξερω που) ,βλεπω ομως οτι θα εχω φτηνο  ADSL και αυτο μου αρεσει. 
Αν θα γεμισουν τα dslam ,αν θα κανουν επενδυσεις οι  ISP,αν θα βγαλουν λεφτα ,αν θα φανε τα μουστακια τους  κλπ αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα που θα το δουμε στην πραξη οταν ερθει η ωρα.
Και κατι για την ογκοχρεωση γιατι νομιζω γινεται μια παρανοηση και διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος. Η ογκοχρεωση δεν ηταν περιοριστικη ποτε μεχρι τωρα,απλα αν περνουσες το οριο πληρωνες παραπανω και μαλιστα ειχε και ανωτατο οριο χρεωσης περιπου την τιμη του flate-rate . Ετσι πιστευω θα ειναι και τωρα.

----------


## ArChEaN

Καλό το επικοινωνιακό τρικ της Κυβέρνησης να δώσει "φτηνή" πρόσβαση ADSL στους φοιτητές, αλλά πότε επιτέλους θα μπει ένα μέτρο στο "γδύσιμο" των καταναλωτών από τον μεγαλύτερο φορέα τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα;

Η κοροϊδία που δεν έχει όρια συνεχίζεται. Από την μια δίνουν μια 512kbps γραμμή (ουάου) με 6€ και από την άλλη σου λένε "πάρε το πακετάκι με ογκοχρέωση στα €10" που μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες έδιναν σε προσφορά στα €9.90 (η προσφορά της ΟΤΕnet για όσους θυμούνται τελείωσε στις 31/3).

Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή οι ISP δεν προσφέρουν κάτι καινούργιο ή πρωτοποριακό, απλά θα κερδίσουν μερικές χιλιάδες πελάτες ακόμα, επιβαρύνοντας έτσι ακόμα περισσότερο τα πάναργα δικτυά τους. Όταν ήδη έχω 80-90ms ping με τον BBRAS στο 90% της ημέρας, το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να φανταστώ τις ημέρες που έρχονται.

Ο ΟΤΕ από την άλλη που θα επωμιστεί όλο το βάρος, προσφέροντας μια υπηρεσία από τα €35 στα €5, θα καταφύγει στην γνωστή τακτική του, μεταφέροντας τα τιμολογιακά βάρη στις πλάτες των υπόλοιπων συνδρομητών του. Αυτό συνεπάγεται περαιτέρω καθυστέριση στην μείωση των ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ υψηλών παγίων ADSL (ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και την εξωφρενική αξία των παγίων της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας).

Όταν μια εταιρία βγάζει 6.000.000 x €14 βρέξει-χιονίσει μηνιαίως μόνο από τα πάγια της σταθερής και σου λέει ότι έχει και ζημιές από πάνω, ποιος είναι αρκετά αφελής να πιστέψει ότι θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες;

Στο τέλος θα γίνει ότι έγινε και με τις συνδρομές-δώρο που έκανε η FORTHnet στους 60.000 εθελοντές. Θα βρεθούμε με μισό εκ. φοιτητές στην Ελλάδα, αφού όλοι θα τρέξουν σε φίλους και γνωστούς για να μη χάσουν την "ευκαιρία".

Ειλικρινά δεν θα με ένοιαζε αν έδινα €5-10 και η γραμμή πήγαινε όπως η Vivodi στις ένδοξες εποχές της. Αλλά όταν "σκάω" €23 μόνο για το πάγιο και πέρνω δώρο 90ms lag τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να πω και ευχαριστώ επειδή κάποιος αποφάσισε πως για να κερδίσει μερικούς ψήφους παραπάνω πρέπει να προσφέρει ψίχουλα στους φοιτητές και να υποβαθμίσει ακόμα περισσότερο της χαμηλής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνω;

Not me.

----------


## Spyrosss

Mια ερώτηση.

Αυτό τώρα πρέπει να το εγκρίνει και η ΕΕΤΤ;

Γιατί έχω τις εξής απορίες:

Πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξαφνικά την δυνατότητα να παρέχει γραμμή ADSL 512/128 με τελική τιμή 5,95 ενώ οι τελική τιμή στις συνδέσεις των υπόλοιπων είναι στα 42.72€, αφού κανείς δεν συμμετέχει επικουρικά στην πληρωμή του παγίου υπέρ των φοιτητών, επομένως μήπως ο ΟΤΕ έχει την δυνατότητα για φτηνότερη παροχή γραμμών ADSL αλλα δεν το κάνει;

Ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργεί συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού εκμεταλευόμενος την δεσπόζουσα θέση που έχει στην αγορά με αυτή την προσφορά καθώς επηρεάζει άμεσα τους αλλους παρόχους γραμμής LLU (Vivodi, Telepassport) και τους ISP που παρέχουν γραμμές ΟΤΕ μέσω πακέτων όπως Izy by Tellas, Forthnet ADSL in a box κλπ ;

Ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει φτηνή γραμμή στους φοιτητές ανεξάρτητα από το εισόδημα το οποίο εμφανίζουν αυτοί ή οι γονείς τους. Δηλαδή παρέχει φτηνή γραμμή ακόμα και σε κάποιον που δεν το έχει οικονομικά ανάγκη. Αυτό βάση της αρχής της ίσης μεταχείρισης των πολιτών (Άρθρο 4 ,Παρ 2 Συντάγματος http://67.18.47.148/com/index2/syntagma/default.asp ). Όμως αυτό έρχετε σε αντίθεση με τα χρήματα που δίνουν οι υπόλοιποι για μια γραμμή 512/128 (42.72€);

----------


## ZORO

> Δεν κατηγωρω κανενα .Για την αναγνωση του thread ομως οτι γραφτηκε πριν απο τις 21/6 (τα περισσοτερα τα διαβασα) ουσιαστικα δεν εχει πια νοημα. *Επιμενω...τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ...ενα φοιτητης θα εχει 512 με 17 ευρω τον μηνα*. Μπαινω λοιπον στην θεση αυτου του φοιτητη(μακαρι ) και λεω οτι την πρωτη μερα που θα ισχυσει θα ειμαι εξω απο τον ΟΤΕ με τα λεφτα στο χερι. Δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος και γιατι το εκανε,για πολιτικους η αλλους λογους.Ισως καποιοι κερδισουν απο αυτο ,ισως προσβλεπουν αλλου(δεν ξερω που) ,βλεπω ομως οτι θα εχω φτηνο ADSL και αυτο μου αρεσει. 
> * Αν θα γεμισουν τα dslam ,αν θα κανουν επενδυσεις οι ISP,αν θα βγαλουν λεφτα ,αν θα φανε τα μουστακια τους κλπ αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα που θα το δουμε στην πραξη οταν ερθει η ωρα.*
> * Και κατι για την ογκοχρεωση γιατι νομιζω γινεται μια παρανοηση και διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος. Η ογκοχρεωση δεν ηταν περιοριστικη ποτε μεχρι τωρα,απλα αν περνουσες το οριο πληρωνες παραπανω και μαλιστα ειχε και ανωτατο οριο χρεωσης περιπου την τιμη του flate-rate* . Ετσι πιστευω θα ειναι και τωρα.



Σε γενικές γραμμές ναι οι φοιτητές παίρνουν φτηνό dsl με 17€ τον μήνα.

Ένας πρόβληματισμός που τέθηκε από την αρχή του thread κατά πόσο αυτό θα καθυστερύσει την γενική πτώση τιμών της dsl πρόσβασης για όλους, αφού υπήρχε μια γενικότερη στάση αναμονής για κάποια τέτοια εξέλιξη από το σύνολο των συνδρομητών του adsl. Κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο αφού λύνεται το πρόβλημα μιας αρκετά μεγάλης μερίδας χρηστών θα υπάρξη στασιμότητα για τους υπόλοιπους.

Η αντίθετη άποψη από αυτή είναι ότι δεν θα ίναι δυνατόν οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες να αναγκάζονται να πληρώνουν εφταπλάσιες τιές από ότι οι φοίτητες για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και έτσι ουσιαστικά το φοιτητικό dsl θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να συμπαρασύρει σύντομα τις τιμές και προς τα κάτω για τους υπόλοιπους.

Έπειτα τέθηκε το κάτα πόσο είναι έτοιμοι ο ΟΤΕ και οι isp να δεχθούν αυτό τον αριθμό των χρηστών χωρίς να γονατίσουν τα δικτυά τους. Έχοντας υπόψη ότι σε αρκετές περιοχές ήδη υπάρχουν προβλήματα bandwith.
Ορισμένοι χρήστες θεωρούσαν ότι θα υπάρξη δραματική μείωση των ταχυτήτων τους το οποίο φυσικά θεώρησαν απαράδεκτο.

Κάποιοι άλλοι υποστήριξαν ότι εάν και αρχικά είναι πιθανό να γίνει ως ένα βαθμό κάτι τέτοιο η πίεση από τον αυξημένο αριθμό χρηστων θα αναγκάσει σύντομα τον ΟΤΕ και τους ISP να προβούν σε αναβαθμίσεις ώστε να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση.

Φυσικά ως γνωστό οι ISP κατάφεραν να προοθήσουν την ογκοχρέωση στα 5Gb λύνοντας έτσι και το πρόβλημα του αυξημένου bandwith που θα απαιτούσαν οι καινούργιοι χρήστες.

Αυτό φυσικά από πολλούς θεωρήθηκε μια απαράδεκτη ενέργεια από τους ISP αφού με αυτό τον τρόπο βρήκαν έναν ευκόλο τρόπο να αυξήσουν την πελατεία τους, χωρίς να μειώσουν τις τιμές τους προς τους Φοιτητές, εκμεταλευόμενοι  την χαμηλή τιμή του ΟΤΕ.

Φυσικά  περιτό  να αναφέρω  ότι  το  εάν γεμίσουν  τα dslam  και πότε θα γίνει αναβάθμιση  από  ΟΤΕ,  ISP  είναι  κάτι που αφορά  άμεσα τους χρήστες  καθώς επηρεάζει  άμεσα  την  ποότητα  της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας  προς  αυτούς.

Επίσης το ανώτατο όριο χρέωσης στη ογκοχρέωση είναι πολαπλάσιο της  flat  rate.
Π.χ. στην Forthnet το πάγιο για 384 απεριόριστο είναι 24,90 + ΦΠΑ. Το μέγιστο ποσό που πληρώνεις για ογκοχρέωση είναι 50 + ΦΠΑ δηλαδή διπλάσιο.

----------


## ZORO

> Mια ερώτηση.
> 
> Αυτό τώρα πρέπει να το εγκρίνει και η ΕΕΤΤ;
> 
> Γιατί έχω τις εξής απορίες:
> 
> Πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξαφνικά την δυνατότητα να παρέχει γραμμή ADSL 512/128 με τελική τιμή 5,95 ενώ οι τελική τιμή στις συνδέσεις των υπόλοιπων είναι στα 42.72€, αφού κανείς δεν συμμετέχει επικουρικά στην πληρωμή του παγίου υπέρ των φοιτητών, επομένως μήπως ο ΟΤΕ έχει την δυνατότητα για φτηνότερη παροχή γραμμών ADSL αλλα δεν το κάνει;
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργεί συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού εκμεταλευόμενος την δεσπόζουσα θέση που έχει στην αγορά με αυτή την προσφορά καθώς επηρεάζει άμεσα τους αλλους παρόχους γραμμής LLU (Vivodi, Telepassport) και τους ISP που παρέχουν γραμμές ΟΤΕ μέσω πακέτων όπως Izy by Tellas, Forthnet ADSL in a box κλπ ;
> ...


Για το πως μπορεί να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι γδύνει τουε υπόλοιπους συνδρομητές adsl γραμμών, έχω και εγώ την ίδια απορία.

Για το δεύτερο θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι αυτή είναι πρόθεση του ΟΤΕ αυτή. Στη έσχατη περίπτωση θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση και να καταθέτουν τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητίκα οι ISP στον ΟΤΕ και έτσι να έχουν την δυνατότητα να δίνουν και οι ISP φοιτητικές γραμμές.

Για το τρίτο φυσικά ο ΟΤΕ δεν ευθύνεται για τα κριτήρια σύμφωνα με τα οποία δίνεται η φοιτητική γραμμή,  αφου αυτά ήταν κυβερνητική απόφαση..

----------


## ipo

> Πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξαφνικά την δυνατότητα να παρέχει γραμμή ADSL 512/128 με τελική τιμή 5,95 ενώ οι τελική τιμή στις συνδέσεις των υπόλοιπων είναι στα *42.72€,* αφού κανείς δεν συμμετέχει επικουρικά στην πληρωμή του παγίου υπέρ των φοιτητών, επομένως μήπως ο ΟΤΕ έχει την δυνατότητα για φτηνότερη παροχή γραμμών ADSL αλλα δεν το κάνει;


Όταν θα εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο, το κόστος της γραμμής 512/128 kbps θα είναι *23,7 ευρώ/μήνα* με τον Φ.Π.Α., όσο δηλαδή είναι σήμερα το κόστος της 384/128 kbps γραμμής.

----------


## Delios64bit

Για να καταλάβω τελικα  ιπο θα έχουμε πτώση τιμών μετα την εφαρμογή του μέτρου περι φοιτητικής διακτυακής προσβασης?

Και όμως αλλο 5 και άλλο 23.7 απο οτι φαίνεται η επιδότηση στους φοιτητες θα γίνετε και παλι απο εμάς που θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε το μάρμαρο των 23.7 Λυπάμε αλλα όσο και αν φωναξουμε για την νέα φάση πραγμάτων που μας ετοιμάσαν τελικά δεν προκειτέ ποτε να γινει κάτι ουσιαστικό.

----------


## ermis333

> Για να καταλάβω τελικα ιπο θα έχουμε πτώση τιμών μετα την εφαρμογή του μέτρου περι φοιτητικής διακτυακής προσβασης?
> 
> Και όμως αλλο 5 και άλλο 23.7 απο οτι φαίνεται η επιδότηση στους φοιτητες θα γίνετε και παλι απο εμάς που θα εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε το μάρμαρο των 23.7 Λυπάμε αλλα όσο και αν φωναξουμε για την νέα φάση πραγμάτων που μας ετοιμάσαν τελικά δεν προκειτέ ποτε να γινει κάτι ουσιαστικό.


Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιδότηση ΟΥΤΕ άμεση ούτε έμμεση......τόσο θα κόστιζε η 512 από το φθινόπωρο υπήρχε δεν υπήρχε το φοιτητικό πακέτο.....η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως απλά τώρα υπάρχει ΚΑΙ φοιτιτικό πακέτο.

----------


## Delios64bit

> Δεν κατηγωρω κανενα .Για την αναγνωση του thread ομως  οτι γραφτηκε πριν απο τις 21/6 (τα περισσοτερα τα διαβασα) ουσιαστικα δεν εχει πια νοημα. Επιμενω...τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ...ενα φοιτητης θα εχει 512 με 17 ευρω τον μηνα. Μπαινω λοιπον στην θεση αυτου του φοιτητη(μακαρι ) και λεω οτι  την πρωτη μερα που θα ισχυσει θα ειμαι εξω απο τον ΟΤΕ με τα λεφτα στο χερι. Δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος και γιατι το εκανε,για πολιτικους η αλλους λογους.Ισως καποιοι κερδισουν απο αυτο  ,ισως προσβλεπουν αλλου(δεν ξερω που) ,βλεπω ομως οτι θα εχω φτηνο  ADSL και αυτο μου αρεσει. 
> Αν θα γεμισουν τα dslam ,αν θα κανουν επενδυσεις οι  ISP,αν θα βγαλουν λεφτα ,αν θα φανε τα μουστακια τους  κλπ αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα που θα το δουμε στην πραξη οταν ερθει η ωρα.
> Και κατι για την ογκοχρεωση γιατι νομιζω γινεται μια παρανοηση και διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος. Η ογκοχρεωση δεν ηταν περιοριστικη ποτε μεχρι τωρα,απλα αν περνουσες το οριο πληρωνες παραπανω και μαλιστα ειχε και ανωτατο οριο χρεωσης περιπου την τιμη του flate-rate . Ετσι πιστευω θα ειναι και τωρα.


Κυρ Μιχάλη περιορισμός δεν υπάρχει ναι μεν στην ογκοχρέωση αλλα η μέγιστη τιμή χρέωσης δεν είναι περιπου όσο το flat rate αλλα το διπλασιο του και αυτό σημαίνει οτι P2P και Skype τέλος για τον φτωχό φοιτητή. Οι επενδύσεις συνεχίζονται απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα λόγω πλήρους ιδιωτικοποίησης του .... με πολυ πολυ πολυ φειδώ συνεπως μην περιμένετε και πολλά. Ας πληρωσουν πρωτα την εθελουσια και τα παράπλευρα πρώτα και μετά... βλεπουμε.

----------


## Delios64bit

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιδότηση ΟΥΤΕ άμεση ούτε έμμεση......τόσο θα κόστιζε η 512 από το φθινόπωρο υπήρχε δεν υπήρχε το φοιτητικό πακέτο.....η μόνη διαφορά είναι πως απλά τώρα υπάρχει ΚΑΙ φοιτιτικό πακέτο.



Το πραγματικό κοστος της ADSL γραμμής τελικα ειναι 5 ή 23.7 ή κατι ενδιάμεσο... διοτι μπορει να μην μας λένε οτι επιδοτούμε οι κοινοί θνητοί τον φοιτητη (στην ουσία τον ΟΤΕ) αλλα τελικά έτσι προκύπτει οταν απο το 23 σε μερίδα πληθυσμού δίδεται στα 5.95. 

εκτός εαν είναι κίνιτρο για να συνεχίσουμε να σπουδάζουμε για πάντα και δεν το βλεπω καθολου κακή ιδέα μιας και πιάνει και μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές.

----------


## PopManiac

> Το πραγματικό κοστος της ADSL γραμμής τελικα ειναι 5 ή 23.7 ή κατι ενδιάμεσο... διοτι μπορει να μην μας λένε οτι επιδοτούμε οι κοινοί θνητοί τον φοιτητη (στην ουσία τον ΟΤΕ) αλλα τελικά έτσι προκύπτει οταν απο το 23 σε μερίδα πληθυσμού δίδεται στα 5.95. 
> 
> εκτός εαν είναι κίνιτρο για να συνεχίσουμε να σπουδάζουμε για πάντα και δεν το βλεπω καθολου κακή ιδέα μιας και πιάνει και μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές.


Να και μια φορά που συμφωνούμε Delios...

Προσωπικά, και με όλο το σεβασμό που έχω στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, αναμένω να ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του μέτρου και πρόκειται να διαμαρτυρηθώ όπου μπορώ για άνιση μεταχείρισή μου ως καταναλωτή....

----------


## Delios64bit

Απορω Pop*** η κοινή λογική αυτό λέει και γιαυτο συμφωνούμε αλλωστε ποτε δεν διαφώνησα ρ ι ζ ι κ α με τις αποψεις σας.

----------


## WAntilles

> Οι επενδύσεις συνεχίζονται απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα λόγω πλήρους ιδιωτικοποίησης του .... με πολυ πολυ πολυ φειδώ συνεπως μην περιμένετε και πολλά. Ας πληρωσουν πρωτα την εθελουσια και τα παράπλευρα πρώτα και μετά... βλεπουμε.


Δηλαδή, με κάθε σεβασμό, μέχρι τώρα οι επενδύσεις γινόντουσαν άπλετα, αβέρτα, ανοιχτοχέρικα και χουβαρντατζήδικα;

Που σε όλη την επικράτεια η κλάση 384 είναι υπερμπουκωμένη, και p2p δεν μπορείς να κάνεις με αυτήν καθόλου;

----------


## Delios64bit

Ακριβώς WAntilles 

αλλου χαλαγε η σουπα και εχουμε το πρόβλημα σε παρα πολλές περιοχές την ελλάδας με γονιτισμένη  διαδικτιακή πρόσβαση. Ακομα δεν μπορω να βγάλω άκρη τι παίζει στο κέντρο Κεραμεικού και όλον τον Ιουνιο το σύστημα γονατίζει απο τις 12-18 η ώρα...

----------


## ermis333

> Να και μια φορά που συμφωνούμε Delios...
> 
> Προσωπικά, και με όλο το σεβασμό που έχω στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, αναμένω να ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του μέτρου και πρόκειται να διαμαρτυρηθώ όπου μπορώ για άνιση μεταχείρισή μου ως καταναλωτή....


 
Δικό του είναι το ADSL όσο θέλει και σε όποιους θέλει το χρεώνει, οπότε ότι διαμαρτυρία και να κάνεις θα πέσει στο κενό.

----------


## maik

> Προσωπικά, και με όλο το σεβασμό που έχω στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, αναμένω να ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του μέτρου και πρόκειται να διαμαρτυρηθώ όπου μπορώ για άνιση μεταχείρισή μου ως καταναλωτή....


Οι προσφορες ,διεκολυνσεις , χαμηλοτερες τιμες κλπ προς καποια  συγκεκριμενη ομαδα καταναλωτων ειναι κατι που εφαρμοζεται πολλα χρονια τωρα  και απο το ιδιο το κρατος και απο καποιες εταιριες τοσο  στην Ελλαδα οσο και  στην ΕΕ. Πχ προχθες σε μια συναυλια εγω πληρωσα 40 ευρω και η κορη μου 15. Στα αστικα λεωφορεια οι φοιτητες/ μαθητες πληρωνουν το μισο,οι πολυτεκνοι /αναπηροι καθολου. Παραδειγματα υπαχουν πολλα.

----------


## Ardeloth

Οπως παντα η νεκροψεια θα δειξει. Το θεμα ειναι αν θα μας αφησουν να βαλουμε με 5€ την γραμμη και μετα με την κανονικη του τιμη καποιον αλλο ISP. Ετσι για εμας τουλαχιστον (φοιτητες) θα πεσει κατα 30€ η αξια του 512.. Cool huh?


P.S. ολοι εχουμε δικαιωμα στο ονειρο :P

----------


## Spyrosss

> Οι προσφορες ,διεκολυνσεις , χαμηλοτερες τιμες κλπ προς καποια  συγκεκριμενη ομαδα καταναλωτων ειναι κατι που εφαρμοζεται πολλα χρονια τωρα  και απο το ιδιο το κρατος και απο καποιες εταιριες τοσο  στην Ελλαδα οσο και  στην ΕΕ. Πχ προχθες σε μια συναυλια εγω πληρωσα 40 ευρω και η κορη μου 15. Στα αστικα λεωφορεια οι φοιτητες/ μαθητες πληρωνουν το μισο,οι πολυτεκνοι /αναπηροι καθολου. Παραδειγματα υπαχουν πολλα.


Σε ποιο ομάδα καταναλωτών εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ η ΔΕΗ και η ΕΥΔΑΠ, αυτό που λες; Νομίζω οτι κάτι σου κόβει η ΕΥΔΑΠ και η ΔΕΗ αν είσαι πολύτεκνος. Κανένας αλλος δεν έχει έκπτωση και μιλάμε για τα απολύτως απαραίτητα Φως-Νερό-Τηλέφωνο δεν μιλάμε για συμπληρωματικά προιόντα όπως το internet που όπως και να το κάνουμε δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης.

Που κάνει έκπτωση ο ΟΤΕ; Εδω έκοψε και την έκπτωση που είχαν οι εργαζόμενοι στην εταιρεία. 
Στους ανάπηρους που έχουν ανάγκη το τηλέφωνο ως μέσο επικοινωνίας και εκτόνωσης; Στους πολύτεκνους που ένας πατέρας και μια μητέρα μπορεί να έχει και τρία παιδιά ταυτόχρονα μακριά απο το σπίτι και να θέλει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους; Στους ηλικιωμένους που δεν μπορούν να μετακινηθούν; Σε κανέναν.

Έστω όμως οτι είναι έτσι η έκπτωση που δίνεται συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι 30%-50%. Εδω ανακοινώθηκε έκπτωση 700%  :Shocked:  αφού όπως είπαμε οι φοιτητές θα δίνουν 5.95€ και οι αλλοι 42.7€. Ακόμα και να πέσει η τιμή της 512 στα 23.7 πάλι η διαφορά είναι 300%, αρκετά μεγάλη.

Eπειδή έκπτωση 700% δεν υπάρχει όπως είπε ο ipo το θέτω αλλιώς.

*To 42.7€ είναι 717,647% μεγαλύτερο ποσό απο το 5.95€ και το 23.7 είναι 398,319% μεγαλύτερο απο το 5.95€. Δηλαδή δίνουμε 717.647%~398.319% παραπάνω*

----------


## ipo

> ....
> Έστω όμως οτι είναι έτσι η έκπτωση που δίνεται συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι 30%-50%. Εδω ανακοινώθηκε έκπτωση 700%  αφού όπως είπαμε οι φοιτητές θα δίνουν 5.95€ και οι αλλοι 42.7€. Ακόμα και να πέσει η τιμή της 512 στα 23.7 πάλι η διαφορά είναι 300%, αρκετά μεγάλη.


Δεν ορίζεται στα οικονομικά έκπτωση μεγαλύτερη από 100%. 100% έκπτωση είναι σαν να σου δίνουν το προϊόν δωρεάν. "Αναλογικά", 700% έκπτωση θα ήταν σαν να έπαιρνε κάποιος δωρεάν την ADSL και να του έδιναν και 42,7 * 6 = 256,2 ευρώ/μήνα.

Η τιμή της 512/128 θα είναι 23,7 ευρώ/μήνα, ενώ για τους φοιτητές θα είναι 5,95 ευρώ/μήνα, δηλαδή πρόκειται για 75% έκπτωση. Αν το δεις ανάποδα (όπου δεν χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο "έκπτωση"), "η κανονική τιμή θα είναι είναι τετραπλάσια της φοιτητικής" ή "η κανονική τιμή θα είναι 300% πάνω από τη φοιτητική" ή "η κανονική τιμή θα είναι στο 400% της φοιτητικής".

Το τόνισα, διότι αυτό το 700% που είπες ακούγεται πολύ πομπώδες χρήζει διόρθωσης.

----------


## Spyrosss

Είδες που αν τα αφήνεις σε αφήνουν και αυτά; Λοιπόν εσύ που τα έχεις φρέσκα.

Όπως πας να πάρεις παπούτσια και σου λένε κύριε έχετε έκπτωση 20%....

Πόσο % έκπτωση είναι το 5.95€ απο το 42.7€ και το θεωρητικό ακόμα 23.7€;

----------


## Spyrosss

> Το τόνισα, διότι αυτό το 700% που είπες ακούγεται πολύ πομπώδες χρήζει διόρθωσης.


Tελικά το έκανα ακόμα πιο πομπώδες

*To 42.7€ είναι 717,647% μεγαλύτερο ποσό απο το 5.95€ και το 23.7 είναι 398,319% μεγαλύτερο απο το 5.95€. Δηλαδή δίνουμε 717,647%~398,319% παραπάνω*

Percentance Calculator :P http://www.apparelsearch.com/calculate_percent.htm

----------


## ZORO

> Οι προσφορες ,διεκολυνσεις , χαμηλοτερες τιμες κλπ προς καποια συγκεκριμενη ομαδα καταναλωτων ειναι κατι που εφαρμοζεται πολλα χρονια τωρα και απο το ιδιο το κρατος και απο καποιες εταιριες τοσο στην Ελλαδα οσο και στην ΕΕ. Πχ προχθες σε μια συναυλια εγω πληρωσα 40 ευρω και η κορη μου 15. Στα αστικα λεωφορεια οι φοιτητες/ μαθητες πληρωνουν το μισο,οι πολυτεκνοι /αναπηροι καθολου. Παραδειγματα υπαχουν πολλα.


Το Θέμα είναι ότι συνήθως η ειδική τιμή δίνεται σε μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων που συνήθως είναι ένα μικρό ποσοστό των κανονικών πελατών. Έτσι δεν σε πειράζει ιδιαίτερα που θα έχεις από αυτό το μικρό ποσοστό αφού το κέρδος που θα έχεις από τους κανονικούς σου πελάτες θα το καλύψει. Εδώ υπολογίζεται ότι το μέτρο θα αφορά 300.000 φοιτητές περίπου, ενώ οι υπάρχοντες χρήστες του adsl στην Ελλάδα είναι περίπου 100.000
Έτσι καταλήγεις αντί να δίνεις μειωμένη τιμή σε μια ειδική κατηγορία ανθρώπων, να αναγκάζεις μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων σε αυξημένη τιμή.
Για το 50% των φοιτητών στα λεωφορεία είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί εγώ όταν ήμουνα φοιτητής έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχαμε 25% έκπτωση στην κανονική τιμή και οι πολύτεκνοι 50%.
Επίσης σε κανένα από τα προηγούμενα παραδείγματα ο κανονικός πελάτης δεν πληρώνει την εφταπλάσια τιμή ή έστω την τετραπλάσια έαν υποθέσουμε ότι θα πέσει από τον Σεπτέμβριο η 512 στην τιμή της 384.
Φυσικά δεν είμαι εναντίον του φοιτητικού dsl αλλά εάν δεν πέσει η τιμή σύντομα και για τους υπόλοιπους και δεν εξασφαλιστεί η μη υποβάθμιση της ποιότητας για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες τότε δημιουργήτε μια κοινωνική αδικία αφού δημιουργούνται μη προνομιούχοι πελάτες και προνομιούχοι στους οποίους μάλιστα προσφέρετε ένα προϊόν σε προκλητική τιμή σε σχέση με τους πρώτους.

----------


## sdikr

> Για το 50% των φοιτητών στα λεωφορεία είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί εγώ όταν ήμουνα φοιτητής έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχαμε 25% έκπτωση στην κανονική τιμή και οι πολύτεκνοι 50%.



Εγώ που το θυμάμαι απο την εποχή του γυμνασίου,  ήταν 50%  αλλά!!  έπρεπε να σηκωθείς για να καθήσει ενας μεγάλος σε ηλικια κλπ,

----------


## ArChEaN

> Εγώ που το θυμάμαι απο την εποχή του γυμνασίου, ήταν 50% αλλά!! έπρεπε να σηκωθείς για να καθήσει ενας μεγάλος σε ηλικια κλπ,


Χαχα! Ακριβώς! Το θέμα τώρα είναι ότι οι φοιτητές όχι απλά δεν θα σηκωθούν, αλλά αφού κάτσουν θα ζητήσουν να τους παραχωρήσουμε και την διπλανή θέση για να ακουμπήσουν και τα πόδια τους, με τις ευλογίες των κρατικών φορέων, βεβαίως, βεβαίως.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών ασχολούνται ενεργά με το Internet και δεν αποτελούν μια τάξη που δεν θα εκμεταλλευτεί αυτή την ευκαιρία (π.χ. συνταξιούχοι). Έτσι όλοι θα σπεύσουν να αλλάξουν τις ISDN/PSTN συνδέσεις τους με ADSL συνδέσεις, αφού το κόστος είναι σαφώς χαμηλότερο. Δηλάδή δεν θα υπάρξει μια εισχώρηση της τάξης των 50-100 χιλιάδων που περιμένουν οι περισσότεροι αλλά μιλάμε για παραπάνω από 200 χιλιάδες (χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τις "παράνομες" που θα δωθούν σε φίλους και γνωστούς).Εδώ καλά καλά είμαστε δεν είμαστε 100 χιλιάδες και μπουκώνουν έτσι τα δίκτυα, φανταστείτε τι πανηγύρι έχει να γίνει μετά. 

Προσωπικά θα θεωρούσα λογικότατο να αναβαθμίστουν ΌΛΕΣ οι υπάρχουσες 384 συνδέσεις σε 512 και οι φοιτητές να πάρουν ο καθένας από μια 384 στην τιμή των €5. Έτσι και εμείς θα ανεβούμε μια σκάλα αλλά και οι φοιτητές θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν 500ΜΒ+ την ημέρα χωρίς να τους λέει κανείς τίποτα.

----------


## adams

> *Tο «δωρεάν» Ίντερνετ... στοιχίζει ακριβά* 
> 
> *Tουλάχιστον 18 ευρώ τον μήνα (μόνον αν δεν το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ) θα στοιχίζει το «δωρεάν» Ίντερνετ του ΟTE για τους φοιτητές, σχεδόν διπλάσιο κόστος από την εισήγηση των ειδικών* 
> 
> Διπλάσια θα κοστίζει στους φοιτητές η προσφορά για πρόσβαση στο γρήγορο Ίντερνετ, που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ, σε σύγκριση με αυτή που εισηγήθηκε στο υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης ομάδα εμπειρογνωμόνων. Οι φοιτητές όχι μόνο θα πληρώνουν 18 ευρώ τον μήνα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ), αλλά θα χρεώνονται ακόμα περισσότερο για τον επιπλέον όγκο των δεδομένων που μεταφέρουν από και προς το Ίντερνετ. Το όριο από το οποίο θα ξεκινά η ογκοχρέωση δεν ανακοινώθηκε - πιθανολογείται όμως στα πέντε γιγαμπάιτ τον μήνα - ενώ ούτε το ύψος της χρέωσης έγινε γνωστό. 
> 
> Αντίθετα, η επιτροπή των ειδικών, αφού εξέτασε όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και αυτά που ισχύουν σε άλλες χώρες (Γερμανία - Ολλανδία), κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα πως το ελάχιστο κόστος που πρέπει να πληρώσει ένας φοιτητής για πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ υψηλών ταχυτήτων είναι 10 ευρώ (με το ΦΠΑ). Σημειώνεται ότι η εισήγηση κάνει λόγο για απεριόριστη χρήση και όχι ογκοχρέωση. H επιτροπή παρέδωσε τον Μάιο στο υπουργείο το «Πόρισμα της ομάδας εργασίας για την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση των φοιτητών στο Διαδίκτυο». 
> 
> Αναλυτικότερα, το κόστος της προσφοράς των 10 ευρώ για ταχύτητα 512/128Kbps, που εισηγήθηκε η επιτροπή, χωρίζεται σε δύο μέρη. Το πρώτο είναι πέντε ευρώ - έξι ευρώ με το ΦΠΑ - για το μηνιαίο πάγιο για ADSL πρόσβαση που πηγαίνει στον ΟΤΕ. Το πάγιο αυτό για τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες σήμερα πλησιάζει τα 50 ευρώ, ενώ το συνολικό κόστος της σύνδεσής τους ανεβαίνει στα 90-100 ευρώ τον μήνα. Τα υπόλοιπα τέσσερα ευρώ είναι το κόστος που πληρώνει ο φοιτητής στον πάροχο πρόσβασης (ISP). 
> ...


Tο παραπανω ειναι απο τα Νεα προφανως η συντακτης ΕΥΗ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΔΟΥ συμφωνει με τα λεγομενα εδω μεσα.
http://www.tanea.gr/print_article.ph...270&m=P23&aa=1

----------


## sdikr

> Αντίθετα, η επιτροπή των ειδικών, αφού εξέτασε όλες τις πιθανές λύσεις, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και αυτά που ισχύουν σε άλλες χώρες (Γερμανία - Ολλανδία), κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα πως το ελάχιστο κόστος που πρέπει να πληρώσει ένας φοιτητής για πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ υψηλών ταχυτήτων είναι 10 ευρώ (με το ΦΠΑ). Σημειώνεται ότι η εισήγηση κάνει λόγο για απεριόριστη χρήση και όχι ογκοχρέωση. H επιτροπή παρέδωσε τον Μάιο στο υπουργείο το «Πόρισμα της ομάδας εργασίας για την ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση των φοιτητών στο Διαδίκτυο».



Αν δεις στο εξωτερικό (δεν ξέρω αν εκει δίνουν στους φοιτητές)  η ογκοχρέωση ειναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο  :Wink: 




> Αναλυτικότερα, το κόστος της προσφοράς των 10 ευρώ για ταχύτητα 512/128Kbps, που εισηγήθηκε η επιτροπή, χωρίζεται σε δύο μέρη. Το πρώτο είναι πέντε ευρώ - έξι ευρώ με το ΦΠΑ - για το μηνιαίο πάγιο για ADSL πρόσβαση που πηγαίνει στον ΟΤΕ. Το πάγιο αυτό για τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες σήμερα πλησιάζει τα 50 ευρώ, ενώ το συνολικό κόστος της σύνδεσής τους ανεβαίνει στα 90-100 ευρώ τον μήνα. Τα υπόλοιπα τέσσερα ευρώ είναι το κόστος που πληρώνει ο φοιτητής στον πάροχο πρόσβασης (ISP).


Μάλλον ειναι φοιτητής ή έχει δωρέαν μισθωμένη απο την δουλειά!!   μιλαει δηλαδή για 1000%  πάνω για τον απλό χρήστη




> Αντίθετα, η προσφορά που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά αυξημένη σε κόστος για τον φοιτητή. Συγκεκριμένα, διατηρεί το ίδιο πάγιο των πέντε ευρώ (έξι με το ΦΠΑ) για τον ΟΤΕ και 10 ευρώ (12 με το ΦΠΑ) για τον πάροχο, τον οποίο αφήνει στην επιλογή του φοιτητή. Σύνολο δηλαδή στα 18 ευρώ και από κει και πέρα προστίθεται η ογκοχρέωση. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, ένας φοιτητής που κάνει συχνή χρήση του Διαδικτύου θα ξεπεράσει εύκολα τα πέντε γιγαμπάιτ τον μήνα, άρα θα χρεωθεί επιπλέον - άγνωστο πόσο βέβαια, καθώς δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί. ογκοχρέωση, ο φοιτητής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές εφαρμογές χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη -όπως μετάδοση (webcasting) ζωντανά ή αποθηκευμένων μαθημάτων κι εκδηλώσεων, ηλεκτρονική υλοποίηση συστήματος πολλαπλής βιβλιογραφίας για τα πανεπιστημιακά μαθήματα, ενώ παρέχεται και η δυνατότητα ελεύθερης πρόσβασης σε συνδρομητικές πανεπιστημιακές βιβλιοθήκες.


Εδώ για να λέμε τα συκα σύκα και την σκάφη σκάφη,  ο οτε έδωσε αυτό που έπρεπε να δώσει  (5 ευρώ)





> Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, ένας φοιτητής που κάνει συχνή χρήση του Διαδικτύου θα ξεπεράσει εύκολα τα πέντε γιγαμπάιτ τον μήνα,


Τι ειδικοί ειναι αυτοί άραγε;

Να στο πώ απλά,  ας πάρουν  μέσω ΕΔΕΤ,  (αλλά λόγο ΕΔΕΤ  no p2p, no mp3,  maybe not video chat)

----------


## nnn

Στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση
τα σημερινά Νέα έχουν ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με το "φτηνό" φοιτητικό Internet.
Διαβάστε το.

----------


## adams

*nnn*Αυτο πριν λιγο ακριβως δεν εκανα post?

----------


## nnn

> nnnΑυτο πριν λιγο ακριβως δεν εκανα post?


Δεν πρόσεξα ό,τι έδωσες και το link.

----------


## blizard

Ενα μπράβο στον Οτε παιδιά... δεν περίμενα να το πω, όπως και δεν περίμενα να δώσει dsl με 5 ευρώ στους φοιτητές...
( όσο θα τους έπαιρνε δηλαδή από την σύνδεση 30-40 λεπτών την μέρα στο φτηνό Επακ)

Από εδώ και πέρα, είναι στο χέρι των Isp , ή και των πανεπιστημίων που έχουν την δυνατότητα , και δεν θα υπάρχει φοιτητής με το καταραμένο ΕΠΑΚ.
(άντε και στα δικά μας  :Smile:   από άποψη τιμών )

----------


## maik

> H επιτροΟ εισηγήθηκε την επιλογή ενός παρόχου με μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό, ώστε να πέσει όσο χαμηλότερα γίνεται το κόστος για τον χρήστη.


Μηπως... λεω μηπως .... ο περιφημος ΔΟΛ περιμενε να ειναι καποιος δικος του ISP αυτος ο ενας και μοναδικος και τωρα που δεν εγινε ετσι  αρχιζει τα ξεφωνητα ;;;;

----------


## cajoline

> Αν δεις στο εξωτερικό (δεν ξέρω αν εκει δίνουν στους φοιτητές)  η ογκοχρέωση ειναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο


Το συνηθισμένο δεν είναι ακριβές. Από τα δύο παραδείγματα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο, στην περίπτωση του Surfsnel δεν υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση, ενώ στο DFN@home υπάρχει (όμως το συγκεκριμένο -γερμανικό- NREN έχει και κάποιες άλλες ιδιαιτερότητες σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα).




> Τι ειδικοί ειναι αυτοί άραγε;
> 
> Να στο πώ απλά,  ας πάρουν  μέσω ΕΔΕΤ,  (αλλά λόγο ΕΔΕΤ  no p2p, no mp3,  maybe not video chat)


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι τότε θα υπήρχαν τέτοιοι περιορισμοί; Όπως έχει αναφερθεί και στο παρελθόν, τέτοια πράγματα επιβάλλονται από τους ίδιους τους φορείς ή επιμέρους νησίδες, εργαστήρια κ.λπ. και όχι από το ίδιο το δίκτυο του παρόχου. Και όπου υπάρχουν τέτοιοι περιορισμοί τέλος πάντων, αυτό συνήθως γίνεται για πρακτικούς-λειτουργικούς λόγους (αν και προφανώς δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση) και σπάνια (αν όχι ποτέ) με στόχο κάποια "αστυνόμευση" της κίνησης.

Είναι πολύ σημαντική η λεπτομέρεια που αναφέρεται στο παραπάνω άρθρο: ότι δηλαδή τα 5 GB, ή όσα είναι αυτά τέλος πάντων, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει δεκτό ότι επαρκούν για webcast, e-class κ.λπ. (για τους ελάχιστους τυχερούς βέβαια για τους οποίους τα τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα παρέχουν τέτοιες πολυτέλειες).

Και τέλος, πέρα από το χαμηλότερο τελικό κόστος, κάποια ακόμη πλεονεκτήματα που ίσως δεν έχουν αναφερθεί:
- διευθυνσιοδότηση από το φορέα του φοιτητή (σε πολλές περιπτώσεις σήμερα αυτό διασφαλίζει αυτόματα πρόσβαση σε συνδρομητικές βιβλιοθήκες του εξωτερικού, ή άλλες εσωτερικές υπηρεσίες)
- περαιτέρω δυνατότητες που δεν παρέχονται σε μια κλασική υπηρεσία internet: multicast, ipv6 κ.λπ.

----------


## spetzouras

Όλα καλά και Άγια, αυτή την ογκοχρέωση τι την ήθελαν?
Υπάρχει φοιτητής που να ασχολείται με το Ιντερνετ και να μην κατεβάζει???
Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα απ την αρχή όμως...σωστά?
Θα είναι βέβαια καλό για αυτούς τους φοιτιτές που δεν ασχολούνται και δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά πάνω στο θέμα του Ίντερνετ...

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Όλα καλά και Άγια, αυτή την ογκοχρέωση τι την ήθελαν?
> Υπάρχει φοιτητής που να ασχολείται με το Ιντερνετ και να μην κατεβάζει???
> Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα απ την αρχή όμως...σωστά?
> Θα είναι βέβαια καλό για αυτούς τους φοιτιτές που δεν ασχολούνται και δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά πάνω στο θέμα του Ίντερνετ...


 Κατα την γνωμη μου  η κινηση αυτη για την ADSL για φοιτητες ειναι ενα μεγαλο και σημαντικο για το internet στην Ελλαδα, ΑΛΛΑ αυτη η κινηση η κατι σχετικο θα γινοταν συντομα λογω της ευρωπαικης ενωσης(ειμαστε στην τελευταια θεση στον τομεα) που ασκουσε πιεσεις. Αλλα μην τρεφετε φαβλες ελπιδες και ονειρα, μιας και οτι θα γινει θα γινει και τιποτα παραπανω!Δηλαδη το πολυ πολυ να πεσουνε λιγο οι τιμες, αλλα κατα τ'αλλα τα πραματα θα'ναι ελαχιστα καλυτερα για τα επομενα 3-4 χρονια τουλαχιστον.Γιαυτο και ειναι σημαντικο σε τελικη αναλυση να μην υπαρχει ογκοχρεωση  :Worthy:   :RTFM:   :HaHa:   μιας και αν ειναι να γινει κατι να γινει ΣΩΣΤΑ!!!(επιτελους σ'αυτη τη χωρα!).

Εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει, μιας και μιλαμε για πΟΤΕΝΕΤ ενω προτοανακοινωσε την προσπαθεια αυτη η FORTHNEΤ.Θα μπορουν οι φοιτητες να διαλεγουν απο διαθεσημες εταιρειες providers με αλλες τιμες και αλλες με ογκοχρεωση και αλλες χωρις? Ακομα θα συνεφερε καποιους (αν γινεται) να παρουνε την 5ευρη γραμμη αντι για ~20€ και μια συνδεση απο την π.χ. Forthnet  :Cool:  . Τι ξερετε εσεις?

----------


## maik

> [COLOR=Silver]
> Εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει, μιας και μιλαμε για πΟΤΕΝΕΤ ενω προτοανακοινωσε την προσπαθεια αυτη η FORTHNEΤ.Θα μπορουν οι φοιτητες να διαλεγουν απο διαθεσημες εταιρειες providers με αλλες τιμες και αλλες με ογκοχρεωση και αλλες χωρις? Ακομα θα συνεφερε καποιους (αν γινεται) να παρουνε την 5ευρη γραμμη αντι για ~20€ και μια συνδεση απο την π.χ. Forthnet  . Τι ξερετε εσεις?


Συμφωνα με τα δελτια τυπου του ΟΤΕ απο Σεπτεμβριο η 512 θα ειναι 5 ευρω για ΟΤΕ και συμφωνα με otenet και forthnet αλλα 10 ευρω συνολο 17 μαζι με φπα. Για τις αλλες εταιριες δεν ξερω. Αλλα καλα θα κανεις να διαβασειις εστω δυο τρεις σελιδες πιο πριν.

----------


## Crosstalk

Περιμενω πως και πως να δω τα πολλα γελια οταν παει να υλοποιηθει το ολο σκηνικο!
Που ο ΟΤΕ θα βρισκει τροπους για να μην επιτρεπει σε ολους τους φοιτητες να παιρνουν τις φοιτητικες γραμμες με διαφορα προσχηματα ειτε σε ποιανου ονομα εινια η γραμμη ειτε η σπιτονοικοκυρα σου δεν μας αφηνει!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maik

> Περιμενω πως και πως να δω τα πολλα γελια οταν παει να υλοποιηθει το ολο σκηνικο!
> Που ο ΟΤΕ θα βρισκει τροπους για να μην επιτρεπει σε ολους τους φοιτητες να παιρνουν τις φοιτητικες γραμμες με διαφορα προσχηματα ειτε σε ποιανου ονομα εινια η γραμμη ειτε η σπιτονοικοκυρα σου δεν μας αφηνει!


Η προυποθεση ειναι να ειναι το τηλ. στο ονομα του φοιτητη . το λεει καθαρα στην ανακοινωση.

----------


## marios007

Φοβερό.. εδώ τώρα πληρώνουμε 45 euro για 384 και τα ΝΕΑ ΚΡΑΖΟΥΝ διότι "θεωρεί" πολλά τα 18 euro για 512 για τους φοιτητές...

Αυτό και αν είναι "αμερόληπτη" δημοσιογραφία.

----------


## Spyrosss

Τότε διάβασε της Καθημερινής,επίσης είναι πολλοί που θα συνεχίσουν να τα πληρώνουν και μετά την προσφορά γιατί δεν είναι φοιτητές. Μην ανοίξουμε και συζήτηση για το αν οι φοιτητές έχουν υπολογιστή καν (εκτός απο αυτούς που είναι σε τμήματα σχετκά με υπολογιστές)...

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...06/2005_147819

----------


## maik

> . Μην ανοίξουμε και συζήτηση για το αν οι φοιτητές έχουν υπολογιστή καν (εκτός απο αυτούς που είναι σε τμήματα σχετκά με υπολογιστές)...


Οσους ξερω και πιστεψεμε ξερω πολους εχουν.Απο σχολες δε οτι μπορει να βαλει ο νους σου.

----------


## Delijohn

> Μην ανοίξουμε και συζήτηση για το αν οι φοιτητές έχουν υπολογιστή καν (εκτός απο αυτούς που είναι σε τμήματα σχετκά με υπολογιστές)...


Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...
Ρε παιδιά σοβαρά μιλάτε? Είμαι σε τμήμα πληροφορικής αλλά έχω πολλούς φίλους από άλλα τμήματα.. (πάνω από 15-20) Ακόμα και σε άσχετα τμήματα πέφτουν τρελές εργασίες! Πώς θα τις κάνουν? Κάθε σεπτέμβρη δεν έχετε τα φοιτητικά pcάκια των 400-800 ευρώ? Για τους πληροφορικάριους τα έχουν? Πιστεύω αυτοί (οι υπόλοιποι) θα είναι που θα βολευτούν με τη προσφορά.. Οι πληροφορικάριοι και οι χομπίστες των pc θα βάλουν flat-rate οι περισσότεροι!

----------


## Spyrosss

> Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...
> Ρε παιδιά σοβαρά μιλάτε? Είμαι σε τμήμα πληροφορικής αλλά έχω πολλούς φίλους από άλλα τμήματα.. (πάνω από 15-20) Ακόμα και σε άσχετα τμήματα πέφτουν τρελές εργασίες! Πώς θα τις κάνουν? Κάθε σεπτέμβρη δεν έχετε τα φοιτητικά pcάκια των 400-800 ευρώ? Για τους πληροφορικάριους τα έχουν? Πιστεύω αυτοί (οι υπόλοιποι) θα είναι που θα βολευτούν με τη προσφορά.. Οι πληροφορικάριοι και οι χομπίστες των pc θα βάλουν flat-rate οι περισσότεροι!


Εγώ γνωρίζω πολλά παιδιά απο την επαρχία που δεν έχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα καθώς πρέπει να πληρώσουν ενοίκιο, διπλά πάγια ΔΕΗ-ΕΥΔΑΠ, έπιπλα, ηλεκτρικές συσκευές. Μιλάμε για παιδιά που καμμιά φορά δεν έχουν να φάνε στο σπίτι κυριολεκτικά. Λίγοι είναι οι φοιτητές που δουλέυουν παράλληλα με τις σπουδές γιατι δεν μπορούν να τα βγάλουν πέρα;

Αυτά τα PCακια που αναφέρεις είναι για χρήση σε στύλ γραφομηχανής.

Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι τον καιρό που ήμουν στο τμήμα Ηλεκτρολογίας οι καθηγητές δεν επιτρέπανε καν παράδοση εργασίας απο Η/Υ για να αποφύγουν φαινόμενα αντιγραφής. Λειτουργούσαν με την λογική οτι ακόμα και να πάρεις ενός αλλου την εργασία, αν κάτσεις και την γράψεις με το χέρι και αλλάξεις και κάποιες προτάσεις κάτι θα σου μείνει για να θυμάσαι. Επίσης στην διαδικασία των πειραμάτων και των μετρήσεων οι μετρήσεις-αποτελέσματα-καμπύλες συναρτήσεων που έβγαζες έπρεπε να είναι φυσικά διαφορετικές αλλιώς έπερνες κουλούρι. Kαλα για σχέδιο με Autocad ούτε λόγος να γίνεται. Ρυζόχαρτο-σινική και αγιος ο θεός.

Τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έχω χάσει επειδόδια.

----------


## Delijohn

Μάλλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδια ρε Spyrosss  :Very Happy: 
Κι εγώ από επαρχία είμαι και πολύτεκνος..και πήρα pc 2-3 μήνες μετά απ'όταν ήρθα εδώ..
Είναι από τα βασικά έξοδα πια. Για τα pc στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι! Συνήθως τα πουλούν πακέτο με εκτυπωτή.. Ξέρεις πόσες φίλες μου (κυρίως) έχουν τέτοιο απο Πλαίσιο? 
Κι όσο για τις εργασίες στο πανεπιστήμιο? Άσε.. Καμία σχέση!
Αλλά ας μη βγαίνουμε off-topic..
Αναμένουμε εξελίξεις!   :Clapping:

----------


## vkapartz

Συγγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά ποιοί ψηφίζουν ότι θα επιταχυνθούν οι εξελίξεις?

Από δω που το βλέπω, είναι σα να βγαίνει μια επιτροπή και να λέει ότι οι φαντάροι θα πρέπει να παίρνουν 2000 ευρώ μισθό και οι αγρότες 3000 σύνταξη από τα 40 και να χαιρόμαστε ότι δε θα πληρώσουμε τα σπασμένα οι υπόλοιποι αλλά θα.. επιταχυνθούν οι μισθοί μας   :Vava:

----------


## ipo

*vkapartz*, αν θέλεις τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις προτείνω να κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα.

----------


## Settler

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά,

μήπως έχουμε λίγο χάσει τις ισορροπίες..Σίγουρα υπάρχουν παιδιά που δουλεύουν για να σπουδάσουν και δεν θέλω να θίξω κανένα αλλά πολύ δεν έχουν να φάνε διότι "πίνουν" ό,τι του στέλνουν οι γονείς...Εξάλλου με μια συνετή χρήση πάνω από 200 ευρώ δεν βγαίνουν..Άσχετα αν πολλοί θέλουμε να πέρνουμε ταινιές σπίτι και όχι να πηγαίνουμε σε προβολές κλπ...

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εδώ γενικότερα.. Στο κάτω κάτω όσοι δεν είχαν PC δεν καίγονται για το ADSL..Υπάρχουν και νησίδες στα τμήματα με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

Το πρόβλημα είναι αν θα μας αφήνουν να πέρνουμε την γραμμή και να επιλέγουμε συνδρομή από οποιονδήποτε provider..

Η αν ακόμη καλύτερα αν το πανεπιστήμιο δίνει κάποια σύνδεση...
Για τις εργασίες δεν ξέρω αλλά για τη σχολή μου (Πολιτικών Μηχανικών) όχι απλά χρειάζονται. ΕΠίσης τα pc του ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟΥ δεν νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σε θέση να ανταποκριθούν στις απαιτήσεις ενός φοιτητή. Βέβαια αν εννοούμε φοιτητή αυτόν που έχει συνεχώς ανοιχτό το manager, παίζει Unreal kai underground τότε να το πούμε και στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ να διαμορφώσει την προσφορά.

----------


## TYRONAGA

Απο την σημερινή ΚΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ :Φθηνό φοιτητικό INTERNET με "καπέλο" απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Delijohn

3 πουλάκια κάθονταν...
Χιλιοειπωμένα! Τώρα το θυμήθηκαν οι πάροχοι? Τεσ'πα! Τουλάχιστον μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι τελευταία στιγμή μ'αυτό το "μουλάρωμά"   :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Εμένα μου φαίνεται σκέτη κοροϊδία από τον πΟΤΕ αυτό το φοιτητικό internet, ειδικά αν συκγρίνεις με τις τιμές από το εξωτερικό!   :Sad:  Μιλάω μέσω IRC με φοιτητή από το Birmingham που μένει στην εστία και έχει δωρεάν μόνιμο   :Exclamation:  internet από την εστία 1,5Mbps (200kb/sec κατεβάζει   :Whistling:  )   :Exclamation:  με κάποιο όριο στον όγκο! Τι άλλο να πω, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Crying:   :Mad:   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## sdikr

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται σκέτη κοροϊδία από τον πΟΤΕ αυτό το φοιτητικό internet, ειδικά αν συκγρίνεις με τις τιμές από το εξωτερικό! Μιλάω μέσω IRC με φοιτητή από το Birmingham *που μένει στην εστία* και έχει δωρεάν μόνιμο internet από την εστία 1,5Mbps (200kb/sec κατεβάζει ) με κάποιο όριο στον όγκο! Τι άλλο να πω, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!


Δωρεάν δεν είναι,  ειναι μέσα στην τιμή που πληρώνεις για την εστία  :Wink: 
αλλά και οτι ειναι μέσα στην εστία  :Wink:

----------


## Hengeo

> Δωρεάν δεν είναι,  ειναι μέσα στην τιμή που πληρώνεις για την εστία 
> αλλά και οτι ειναι μέσα στην εστία


Έστω και έτσι φαίνεται η διαφορά νοοτροπίας!

Ας έφερνε ο πΟΤΕ τις τιμές και τις ταχύτητες του εξωτερικού και το συζητάμε...   :Whistling:

----------


## sdikr

> Έστω και έτσι φαίνεται η διαφορά νοοτροπίας!
> 
> Ας έφερνε ο πΟΤΕ τις τιμές και τις ταχύτητες του εξωτερικού και το συζητάμε...



Ναι αλλά αυτό που έχει ο φίλος σου δεν έχει σχέση με τον εκεί οτε  :Wink: 
ειναι τοπικό δικτυο στο University 

Και εδώ στα δικά μας ο κόσμος έχει καλές συνδεσεις

----------


## the_inq

_"Εμένα μου φαίνεται σκέτη κοροϊδία από τον πΟΤΕ αυτό το φοιτητικό internet, ειδικά αν συκγρίνεις με τις τιμές από το εξωτερικό! Μιλάω μέσω IRC με φοιτητή από το Birmingham που μένει στην εστία και έχει δωρεάν μόνιμο internet από την εστία 1,5Mbps (200kb/sec κατεβάζει ) με κάποιο όριο στον όγκο! Τι άλλο να πω, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!"_

Σλόου δε έγκς!
Εγώ στη Γερμανία το 2002 (Πανεπιστήμιο Βόννης) που ήμουν με Εράσμους είχα 100 Μbit στο δωμάτιο της Εστίας τζάμπα και 10 Gb το μήνα όριο....το ίδιο ίσχυε (και ισχύει) σε πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης και φυσικά στο αμέρικα (όπου λ.χ το Case University έχει Gigabit Lan στα δωμάτια των εστιών..)

----------


## Spyrosss

> Απο την σημερινή ΚΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ :Φθηνό φοιτητικό INTERNET με "καπέλο" απο τον ΟΤΕ


Απορώ πως δεν αντιδρά η ΕΕΤΤ για αυτό το πράγμα και η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού. Εγω το είπα απο την πρώτη στιγμή οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα "αθέμιτου" ανταγωνισμού αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν δώσει το δικαίωμα σε τρίτους να μεταπωλούν τις φοιτητικές γραμμές όπως λεει το άρθρο. 
Επίσης δεν ξέρω ποιος φοιτητής πλέον θα βάλει γραμμή Vivodi ή Telepassport αρα αυτές οι δύο εταιρείες που παρέχουν και γραμμές χάνουν ενα ακόμα μεγάλο μερίδιο στην αγορά.

----------


## microtera

Είπαμε, ο ΟΤΕ αποτελεί "μοχλό ανάπτυξης" της χώρας. Το αποδεικνύει καθημερινά...

----------


## Delijohn

Με τα αν και τα ας.. δεν γίνεται δουλειά! Συμβιβαστείτε με τη πραγματικότητα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spyrosss

Μωρέ έχει να πέσει γέλιο αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει το άρθρο:

" η Εταιρία προτείνει συνδρομές γρήγορου Internet που μόλις υλοποιηθεί το νέο μέτρο, θα μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στα νέα δεδομένα με απλές διαδικασίες, χωρίς να χάσει ο χρήστης καθόλου χρόνο ή χρήματα."

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/for....aspx?p=129224

Δηλαδή βάλτε τώρα ADSL και μόλις γίνει το μέτρο θα πάμε εμείς στον ΟΤΕ και θα το κάνουμε φοιτητικό, αμ δε  :Whistling:

----------


## Vassilis7

Θα επιταχύνει τις εξελίξεις αρκεί να μην βάζουν ογκοχρέωση! Ήμαρτον δηλαδή...

----------


## ipo

Στο άρθρο που παρέθεσε ο TYRONAGA:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...08/2005_152955

προσθέστε και αυτά τα 2:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...08/2005_152955
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...08/2005_153002

Δεν λυπάμαι τους ISP που πήγαν να εκμεταλλευτούν τους φοιτητές και ίσως την πατήσουν τώρα. Λυπάμαι τους φοιτητές που θα αδικηθούν εξαιτίας της ατολμίας της κυβέρνησης.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν οι φοιτητές και θα τους δωθεί φθηνότερο ιντερνετ..Μήπως για επιστημονικούς λόγους?Για να μορφωθούν  τα παιδιά ..?που το 70% πηγαίνει στην σχολή του για να πιει καφεδιά να παίξει μπιριμπα και να γνωρίσει καμια γκομενα/ο..Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.
Το μεγαλύερο ποσοστό θα είναι στους servers με τα ονλινε games και αλλοι τόσοι στα πορνοsite η στα chat..
Το αποτέλεσμα ??Να τιγκάρει το δίκτυο και να μην μπορουν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους αυτοι που το έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη.
Ναι στο φθηνότερο Internet αλλά για όλους..Η πληροφόρηση και η ψυχαγωγία και οτι συνεπάγεται με το διαδίκτυο είναι δικαίωμα όλων.

Ναι μακάρι να είμασταν όλοι ονλινε με 1 mbps και 10 ευρώ το μήνα..Ειναι ανέφικτο ..δεν υπάρχει υποδομή πως να το κάνουμε δηλαδή.

----------


## Casperino

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν οι φοιτητές και θα τους δωθεί φθηνότερο ιντερνετ..Μήπως για επιστημονικούς λόγους?Για να μορφωθούν  τα παιδιά ..?που το 70% πηγαίνει στην σχολή του για να πιει καφεδιά να παίξει μπιριμπα και να γνωρίσει καμια γκομενα/ο..Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.
> Το μεγαλύερο ποσοστό θα είναι στους servers με τα ονλινε games και αλλοι τόσοι στα πορνοsite η στα chat..
> Το αποτέλεσμα ??Να τιγκάρει το δίκτυο και να μην μπορουν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους αυτοι που το έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη.
> Ναι στο φθηνότερο Internet αλλά για όλους..Η πληροφόρηση και η ψυχαγωγία και οτι συνεπάγεται με το διαδίκτυο είναι δικαίωμα όλων.
> 
> Ναι μακάρι να είμασταν όλοι ονλινε με 1 mbps και 10 ευρώ το μήνα..Ειναι ανέφικτο ..δεν υπάρχει υποδομή πως να το κάνουμε δηλαδή.


Τωρα τη λες; Ωραια λογικη!!!  :HaHa:  

Αυτο ειναι κομπλεξ. Μαλλον δεν ησουν ποτε φοιτητης. Απο εξω ολα ωραια ειναι.

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.   Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Τωρα τη λες; Ωραια λογικη!!!  
> 
> Αυτο ειναι κομπλεξ. Μαλλον δεν ησουν ποτε φοιτητης. Απο εξω ολα ωραια ειναι.
> 
> Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.   Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.


Kαι εγώ ήμουν φοιτητής και διαφωνώ στο να έχουν φτηνό internet μόνο οι φοιτητές. Έτσι και αλλιως δεν θα είσαι για πάντα φοιτητής και καλό είναι να σκέφτεσαι και τι θα κάνεις όταν πάρεις το πτυχίο.

Επίσης πολλοί μιλάνε επιλεκτικά για κάποιες χώρες που εφαρμόζουν ενα μοντέλο φτηνότερης χρέωσης internet στους φοιτητές και δεν μιλάνε για την πλειοψηφία των χωρών που δεν εφαρμόζουν καμμία χαμηλότερη χρέωση στους φοιτητές και αυτό γιατί το internet είναι φτηνό έτσι και αλλιώς για όλους.

----------


## Delijohn

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν οι φοιτητές και θα τους δωθεί φθηνότερο ιντερνετ..Μήπως για επιστημονικούς λόγους?Για να μορφωθούν τα παιδιά ..?που το 70% πηγαίνει στην σχολή του για να πιει καφεδιά να παίξει μπιριμπα και να γνωρίσει καμια γκομενα/ο..Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.
> Το μεγαλύερο ποσοστό θα είναι στους servers με τα ονλινε games και αλλοι τόσοι στα πορνοsite η στα chat..


Μη λέμε κι ό,τι θέλουμε... Μη τους βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο καλούπι!
Άλλωστε δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν πάρουν οι φοιτητές φθηνό internet ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος θα απαιτήσει παρόμοια μεταχείρηση. Οι τιμές θα πέσουν για όλους.. 
Όχι βέβεια στα ίδια επίπεδα :Razz:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Τωρα τη λες; Ωραια λογικη!!!  
> 
> Αυτο ειναι κομπλεξ. Μαλλον δεν ησουν ποτε φοιτητης. Απο εξω ολα ωραια ειναι.
> 
> Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.   Ελεος πια με αυτα τα ταμπού της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας.


φοιτητής πληροφορικής και έχω τελειώσει.Πλεον προγραμματιστής..Μάλλον εσυ δεν είσαι φοιτητής..αλλα και αν είσαι μάλλον απο έξω θα περνάς για το καφεδάκι που έλεγα και πριν..  :Smile:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Μη λέμε κι ό,τι θέλουμε... Μη τους βάζεις όλους στο ίδιο καλούπι!
> Άλλωστε δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν πάρουν οι φοιτητές φθηνό internet ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος θα απαιτήσει παρόμοια μεταχείρηση. Οι τιμές θα πέσουν για όλους.. 
> Όχι βέβεια στα ίδια επίπεδα


Προσθεού οχι ..Μιλάω ομως για ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό και νομίζω οτι έχω δίκιο σε αυτό.Και δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά ,αλλά το αρρωστημένο συστημα της παιδίας αλλα αυτό είναι αλλο θέμα.Συγνώμη για την παρένθεση απλά ηθελα να το διευκρινίσω.

----------


## Kry$h

Το οτι θα μαθουν αρκετοι φοιτητες να κρατανε στο χερι το ποντικι αντι για το φραπογαλο, ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικο. Ο τοπος υποφερει απο τεχνολογικο αναλφαβητισμο.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Το οτι θα μαθουν αρκετοι φοιτητες να κρατανε στο χερι το ποντικι αντι για το φραπογαλο, ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικο. Ο τοπος υποφερει απο τεχνολογικο αναλφαβητισμο.


αν δεν θέλουμε να υποφέρει απο τεχνολογικό αναλφαβητισμό ο τόπος μας μια καλή αρχή θα ήταν να αρχίσει η εκπαίδευση των HY απο το δημοτικό σε όλα τα σχολεία,με εργαστήρια και θεωρητικά μαθήματα,και όχι να μαθαίνουμε 500 θεωρητικά άχρηστα πράγματα που στο κάτω κατω δεν μας μένουν κιολλας.
Ας σταματήσουν να μας κοροιδεύουν με φοιτητικά ADSL και αλλες αηδίες και ας κοιτάξει τα χάλια του το κράτος που δίνει μίσθούς πείνας και μας πουλάει ADSL 384 με τα ιδια λεφτά που ο ευρωπαίος εχει 1mb γραμμη και πάνω με 3πλασιο μισθό..Μην ψαρώνετε απο τέτοια ημίμετρα μόνο παραπλανητικά είναι.Εαν θέλετε γρήγορο internet μην συμβιβάζεστε..
Και το λέω εγώ που ένα τέτοιο μέτρο θα με οφελήσει μιας και στην οικογένεια μου έχω 3 φοιτητές..
Απλά χαίρετε ο κόσμάκης που θα έχει γρήγορο ιντερνετ μιας και μέχρι πρότεινος κατέβαζε με 3 kb..
που μόνο γρήγορη δεν είναι μια 384/128 κοροιδία σκέτη είναι..αλλα με τα χάλια μας εχει καταφέρει ο κάθε ΟΤΕ να περάσει στην συνήδηση μας οτι είμαστε προνομιούχοι που το έχουμε και αυτό.

----------


## Delijohn

> Προσθεού οχι ..Μιλάω ομως για ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό και νομίζω οτι έχω δίκιο σε αυτό.Και δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά ,αλλά το αρρωστημένο συστημα της παιδίας αλλα αυτό είναι αλλο θέμα.Συγνώμη για την παρένθεση απλά ηθελα να το διευκρινίσω.


Πάω πάσο κι επαυξάνω.. :Worthy:

----------


## Ducklord

Kry$h, το πιστεύεις, πραγματικά, πως επειδή θα δώσουν "τσάμπα ίντερνετ" (λέμε τώρα) σε κάποιους, ξαφνικά θα... παρατήσουν το φραπόγαλο και θα αρχίσουν τις προσπάθειες να γίνουν γκουρού;
Είχα γράψει, πριν από αρκετές σελίδες και με... στιλ παπού, πως "όταν εγώ ΗΘΕΛΑ να ασχοληθώ, πριν 18 χρονάκια, δεν υπήρχε καν το ιντερνέτι". Πριν καν πάρω μηχάνημα, κολλούσα τη μούρη μου στις βιτρίνες και χάζευα τα πλήκτρα. Την ίδια στιγμή, συμμαθητές μου είχαν το "προγραμματιζόμενο" Atari 2600. Μάντεψε τι είχαν "προγραμματίσει" σε αυτό; Α, γειά σου: το πως θα εισέλθει, το απόγευμα, το cartridge. Τα ίδια έκαναν και με τους άμστραντ τους, λίγο πριν τα παρατήσουν γενικώς - ή, άλλοι, έμειναν στο παιχνίδι. Αυτό αποκλειστικά από όσους είχαν "κάποια επαφή".
Οι άλλοι, που εξαρχής το έβλεπαν σαν χαζοκούτι, ΔΕΝ το άγγιζαν και ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρονταν, ακόμη και αν τους δινόταν τσάμπα πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Τους βλέπω, τώρα πια, να ασχολούνται αναγκαστικά και να προσπαθούν να μάθουν πέντε πράγματα διότι "χρειάζεται για `τη δουλειά`".

Με άλλα λόγια, όσο τσάμπα νετ και να δώσουν, μην περιμένεις πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, για... "φοιτητικούς" σκοπούς (όπου "φοιτητικός" = "με θέμα την εκπαίδευση"). Απλά, όπως είχαν πει και άλλοι νωρίτερα, αρκετοί μέσα από το browsing για τσόντες, ίσως συγκρατήσουν πως "για να μπεις σε ένα σάητε χρειάζεται πρώτα ένα γου-γου-γου και μετά ένα κόμ", ή, αν και αυτό είναι πολύ "αντβάνσντ" για κάποιους, πως "άλλο το μέηλ, άλλο οι ιστιοσελίδες".

...και κάτσε εσύ, και ο κάθε αισιόδοξος της παρέας, να πιστεύεις πως ενώ οι νέοι έχουν πρότυπο τον κάθε καραλουφαδόρο του κερατά, το εύκολο χρήμα, την αρπαχτή, το βόλεμα και το χαρτζιλίκι από το μπαμπά, ξαφνικά θα τα παρατήσουν όλα για να "μάθουν κουμπιούτερ".

Πίστεψέ με, κάθε μέρα συναναστρέφομαι άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν υπολογιστή. Πάντα αποφασίζουν να ασχοληθούν με αυτόν μονάχα όταν υπάρχει κάποιο ορατό και κατανοητό σε απλούς όρους κέρδος για αυτούς, ή όταν έχουν αναγκαστεί από τη δουλειά τους / τις σπουδές τους. Πάντα. Οι χομπίστες είναι ελάχιστοι, και όσοι έχω γνωρίσει, σίγουρα δεν χρειάζονται... δωρεάν πρόσβαση για να βελτιώσουν τις γνώσεις τους - μα μία συνολικά καλύτερη υποδομή και παροχή υποστήριξης στη χώρα μας θα τους βοηθούσε.

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: Πάμε και στοιχήματα, με πίτσες και μπίρες άμα θέλετε. Πόσοι λέτε πως ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ κάτι, πραγματικά χρήσιμο, από αυτό το μέτρο; Διότι ακόμη και οι συμφοιτητές - συμφοιτήτριές μου, που αναγκάστηκαν από τη σχολή να χρησιμοποιήσουν υπολογιστή δίχως να το θέλουν, φρόντισαν να ξεχάσουν όσα έμαθαν το γρηγορότερο δυνατόν - πού να παιδεύονται / κάθονται να σκέφτονται... Έεεεελα μου ντε...

----------


## WAntilles

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Παπιάρχοντας.

----------


## aroutis

Το φθηνό Net στους φοιτητές είναι ένα μέτρο που στοχεύει σε μία "ταξη" ανθρωπων με σκοπό ψηφους και τίποτα άλλο. Στην ουσία δεν κερδίζει κανείς τίποτα και συμφωνώ με τον ducklord και με αυτούς που φωνάζουν οτι πρέπει να δώσουν φτηνό Net σε όλους.

Και ναί , ο φοιτητής (και λέω για την γενικότητα) θα το χρησιμοποιήει καθαρά για downloads, porn, music etc... Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. It's human nature. Και μη κομπλάρετε, μη τρέχετε να φωνάζετε "τι είναι αυτά που λές". Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, οπότε γιατί να δώσεις στους φοιτητές (ΜΟΝΟ) φτηνό Net όταν θα κάνουν αυτά που κάνει η πλειονοτητα των χρηστών Net;

Peace.

----------


## pk33

Ας σκεφτούμε και κάτι άλλο...αυτή τη στιγμή η 512 έχει το μήνα περίπου 80 ευρώ. το ποσοστό κέρδους (μικτό) των ISP είναι στο σύνολο (μαζί με την ΑΡΥΣ) κοντά στο 30%, άρα στα 80 ευρώ είναι οριακά κερδοφόρα η σύνδεση. Επίσης το μεγαλύτερο κόστος των ISPs όπως όλοι ξέρετε είναι οι μισθωμένες του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν τους βοηθήσει το κράτος να φτιάξουν δίκτυο (ναι να τους επιδοτήσει αντί να επιδοτεί τους δήμους να βάλουν τσάμπα hotspots για 2 χρόνια μέχρι να φαγωθουν τα χρήματα του 3ου ΚΠΣ) δεν πρόκειται να πέσουν οι τιμές. 
Στα 20 ευρώ, ακόμη και με 5 ευρώ ΑΡΥΣ από τον ΟΤΕ, η σύνδεση θα έχει ζημιά για όλους τους ISP. Ο μόνος τρόπος να έχει λιγότερη ζημιά είναι η ογκοχρέωση.
Από που νομίζετε όμως ότι θα βγάλουν τη χασούρα? Απο τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις....άρα όσο περισσότεροι φοιτητές πάρουν φοιτητικό ADSL τόσο πιο αργά θα πέσουν οι τιμές για τους υπόλοιπους.
Το να λες ότι η σύνδεση πρέπει να κοστίζει 20 ευρώ και το κόστος θα το φάνε οι δυνάμεις της αγοράς είναι απλό....για να έχεις όμως φτηνό Internet για όλους, πρέπει να έχεις και υγιείς επιχειρήσεις και ανταγωνισμό για να γίνουν επενδύσεις που θα ρίξουν γενικά τις τιμές. δυστυχώς το μέτρο αυτό παρέχει σε κάποιους προνομιούχους φοιτητές που έχουν τηλέφωνο στο ονομά τους (αλήθεια όσοι μένουν με τους γονείς τους τι θα κάνουν?) και δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα στους ήδη καταχρεωμένους ISP....ας μην ξεχναμε ότι ISP σημαίνει Incredibly Small Profit.

----------


## the_inq

Ducklord,Aroutis:Εγώ είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή φοιτητής αλλά δεν δικαιούμαι το "φθηνό" dsl διότι μόλις συμπλήρωσα το 4ο έτος σπουδών.Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γκρινιάζω περισσότερο κι'από τους δύο σας.Και φυσικά το καλύτερο θα ήταν να γίνουν σοβαρές επενδύσεις ώστε να έχουμε καλή υποδομή για όλους.Στην παράξενη όμως αυτη χώρα που ζούμε όπου ο ΟΤΕ *ελέγχει* τη βουλή (λόγω των τεραστίων ποσών που του χρωστάει) τίποτα δεν είναι αυτονόητο.Εάν ο ΟΤΕ δεν το ήθελε δεν θα είχαμε καν DSL και κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι γι'αυτό.(Δεν σ'αρέσω εγώ;Πήγαινε στη...Vivodi να σου βάλει τηλέφωνο!).Όποτε,δεδομένης αυτής της καταστάσεως,οποιαδήποτε ,έστω και τμηματική βελτίωση της κατάστασης πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται κατά τη γνώμη μου θετικά.Θυμηθείτε.....καλώς ή κακώς η εξέλιξη των τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν βρίσκεται στα χέρια του καταναλωτή.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Και ναί , ο φοιτητής (και λέω για την γενικότητα) θα το χρησιμοποιήει καθαρά για downloads, porn, music etc... Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. It's human nature. Και μη κομπλάρετε, μη τρέχετε να φωνάζετε "τι είναι αυτά που λές". Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα, οπότε γιατί να δώσεις στους φοιτητές (ΜΟΝΟ) φτηνό Net όταν θα κάνουν αυτά που κάνει η πλειονοτητα των χρηστών Net;


Νομίζω οτι έχει ξανατεθεί το θέμα αυτό. Δεν είναι κακό απο εκπαιδευτικής πλευράς να ασχοληθεί και με τα downloads κλπ..., αν με την τριβή εξοικείωθει με το αντικείμενο.

----------


## Ducklord

The_Inq: Ο ΟΤΕς =ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ= να διαθέσει adsl. Εκτός αν νομίζεις πως "μας έκανε τη χάρη", ο ίδιος και χωρίς πιέσεις, ενώ ταυτόχρονα πλάσαρε τις αει-ε'σιχτήρ-ντι-εν συνδέσεις του. Και μην νομίζεις πως βρίσκεται σε τόσο θετική θέση, άσχετα με το τι φαίνεται, άσχετα με τα χρέη, τα φράγκα κ.λπ. Αρκετοί έχουν ήδη τσαντιστεί με την κατάσταση... Και, να θυμάστε, πως "η δύναμη" =ΔΕΝ= είναι τόσο ο ΟΤΕς, όσο "οι" (πληθυντικός ευγενείας) συμβεβλημένες με αυτών εταιρείες.

Cafeeine: Σε αυτό που λες απάντησα νωρίτερα: αν κανείς "δεν θέλει", η γνώση "δεν του κάθεται". Το είδα λάηβ, μία, δύο, δέκα φορές: άτομα να ΞΕΡΟΥΝ να δουλεύουν σε υπολογιστή για μια περίοδο της ζωής τους, και μετά να μην θυμούνται "τι είναι ποντίκι". 

Το σωστό μέτρο για εξάπλωση των υπολογιστών δεν είναι το "κοίτα, Μπάμπη; Τσάμπα τσόντες!" μα το "κοίτα, Μπάμπη; Αν στρώσεις τα οπίσθιά σου και μάθεις πως διάολο κάνουν κλικ σε 3-4 εφαρμογές, και μία στοιχειώδη λογική του πως δουλεύουν τα μαρκούτσια, η ζωή σου θα βελτιωθεί γενικώς. Θα καταλαβαίνεις το πως να συνδέσεις μια κεραία στην τιβί σου, να μιλήσεις με άτομα σε κάθε άκρη της γης, να διασκεδάσεις, να ενημερωθείς..." και πάει λέγοντας. 
Να στρώσεις, τον κάθε Μπάμπη, σε μια καρέκλα, και να αρχίσεις να του τα εξηγείς ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ. Όχι με τη λογική "τσίμπα τσάμπα σύνδεση για να πασαλείψεις ακόμη περισσότερο την ημιμάθειά σου με στόχο το απόγευμα να έχεις τα Κατράμι Σκοτάδι: Τα Χρονικά Του Ριδίκου: Απόδραση Από Την Αποβάθρα Του Σφάχτη".

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## blend

Από την ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ – Κυριακή, 14 Αυγούστου 2005

Σελίδα 2, ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ

“Πρόσβαση - Αντίθετα στη χώρα μας το κυβερνητικό σχέδιο για την παροχή στους φοιτητές φθηνής πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο, κινδυνεύει να τιναχθεί στον αέρα. Ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα και στελέχη της αγοράς, υποστηρίζουν ότι το μοντέλο που τελικώς υιοθετήθηκε αποτελεί στην ουσία επιδότηση του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό γιατί αντί της προκήρυξης διαγωνισμού για την πρόσληψη εταιρείας που θα παρείχε τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες προς τους φοιτητές, το έργο ανατέθηκε στον ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος υποχρεώνει τους φοιτητές ν' αποκτήσουν τηλεφωνική σύνδεση στο όνομα τους. Το δήθεν φθηνό internet κοστίζει 15 ευρώ το μήνα, ενώ μία σύνδεση ADSL κοστίζει περί τα 120-130 ευρώ μηνιαίως, τη στιγμή που στην Ευρώπη, με υποπολλαπλάσιο κόστος πωλούνται γραμμές με τετραπλάσια χωρητικότητα.”

----------


## maik

> Από την ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ – Κυριακή, 14 Αυγούστου 2005
> 
> Σελίδα 2, ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ
> 
>  το έργο ανατέθηκε στον ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος υποχρεώνει τους φοιτητές ν' αποκτήσουν τηλεφωνική σύνδεση στο όνομα τους.   .”


 Βασικος λογος ειναι οτι οι εισπαρξεις θα γινονται μεσω τηλ. λογαριασμου. Δευτερος βασικος ειναι μια μορφη κατοχυρωσης οτι ειναι πραγματι φοιτητικο το  adsl.  Ειναι πολυ απλο να κανεις μια αλαγη ονοματος αν καποιο τηλ ειναι σε ονομα αλου μελους της οικογενειας.

----------


## Farokh

Δηλαδή από τι κατάλαβα ακόμα δεν ψηφίστηκε?

----------


## ysand

> Ειναι πολυ απλο να κανεις μια αλαγη ονοματος αν καποιο τηλ ειναι σε ονομα αλου μελους της οικογενειας.


Είναι?

----------


## maik

> Είναι?


Απλουστατο ειναι... απλα πατε και οι δυο σε ενα καταστημα του ΟΤΕ   δινεις 15 ευρω και μεσα σε 20 λεπτα το πολυ τελειωσες

----------


## SMARTYN89

Ρε παιδια τιποτα καινουριο?? Ουτε μια ανακοινωση για το αν ειναι ετοιμα ολα η οτι κατι γινεται δεν βγαζουν..   Το μονο καινουριο ειναι στη σελιδα της Forthnet στο adsl που εχει "εκδηλωση ενδιαφεροντος" για τους φοιτητες.  Πραμα αλλο ακουσατε τελευταια??  :Embarassed:

----------


## Hengeo

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται σκέτη κοροϊδία από τον πΟΤΕ αυτό το φοιτητικό internet, ειδικά αν συκγρίνεις με τις τιμές από το εξωτερικό!   Μιλάω μέσω IRC με φοιτητή από το Birmingham που μένει στην εστία και έχει δωρεάν μόνιμο   internet από την εστία 1,5Mbps (200kb/sec κατεβάζει   )   με κάποιο όριο στον όγκο! Τι άλλο να πω, ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!


Διόρθωση: Με 1,25Mb/s μέγιστο κατεβάζει, δηλαδή έχει 10Mbps...   :Neutral:

----------


## Boromir

> Διόρθωση: Με 1,25Mb/s μέγιστο κατεβάζει, δηλαδή έχει 10Mbps...


Σιγά τα ωά ! Ο πΟΤΕς θα δώσει με 15 ευρώ στους φοιτητές 20Mbps για απεριόριστο όγκο κίνησης δεδομένων. :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :Razz:

----------


## vkapartz

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε ο.. αναγκαίος καφές, ας υποθέσουμε ότι έβγαινε αύριο η κυβέρνηση κι έλεγε ότι για να προωθηθεί η κοινωνικότητα των φοιτητών οι καφετέριες θα πρέπει να τους τον παρέχουν σε μειωμένες (βλ. ευρωπαϊκές) τιμές, δηλ. 80 λεπτά τον διπλό εσπρέσο. Ποια πιστεύετε ότι θα είναι η επίδραση του φοιτητικού καφέ για τους υπόλοιπους?

* Θα βάλουν όλες οι καφετέριες από 15 μηχανές, θα πολλαπλασιάσουν τα τραπέζια τους, θα σερβίρουν μόνο Illy και θα ρίξουν τις τιμές για όλους στα 30 λεπτά?
* Δε θα βρίσκεις πουθενά να καθήσεις όλη μέρα κι άμα βρεις θα σου χρεώνουν όχι μόνο το νερό αλλά και το ποτήρι?
* Δε θα αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτα?

 :What..?:

----------


## ysand

> Απλουστατο ειναι... απλα πατε και οι δυο σε ενα καταστημα του ΟΤΕ   δινεις 15 ευρω και μεσα σε 20 λεπτα το πολυ τελειωσες


Ναι, αλλά αν ο φοιτητής δεν έχει ΑΦΜ?
Θέλει και καμμια βολτίτσα από την εφορία...

----------


## Spyrosss

> Ναι, αλλά αν ο φοιτητής δεν έχει ΑΦΜ?
> Θέλει και καμμια βολτίτσα από την εφορία...


Σαν να λέμε 'Καλώς τον πελάτη"

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, αλλά αν ο φοιτητής δεν έχει ΑΦΜ?
> Θέλει και καμμια βολτίτσα από την εφορία...


Δεν χρείαζεται ΑΦΜ,  απλά αριθμός ταυτότητας

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Δεν χρείαζεται ΑΦΜ,  απλά αριθμός ταυτότητας


         Κορυφαια!!!!!!!!!  :Thumb Dup:  
Νομιζω οτι ξερω την πρωτη μου δουλεια τον σεπτεμβροκτωβρη!!...

----------


## jasonpap

Τελικά ισχύει;Κατι αλλο,θα μπορούμε αραγε να πάρουμε μια flat rate συνδρομή από κάποιον provider ή υποχρεωτικά θα δίνουμε για 5gb 15€ χωρίς επιλογές;

----------


## xantho

Η Vivodi προτίθεται ή έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα όσον αφορά τα Φοιτητικά πακέτα?

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Τελικά ισχύει;Κατι αλλο,θα μπορούμε αραγε να πάρουμε μια flat rate συνδρομή από κάποιον provider ή υποχρεωτικά θα δίνουμε για 5gb 15€ χωρίς επιλογές;



   Φυσιολογικα ναι. Γιατι ετσι και αλλιως θα επιλεγουμε εμεις για προβαιντερ pOTE ή Forthnet ή οποια αλλη κανει ακομα προσφορα για φοιτητες, αρα και οτι αλλη συνδεση θες!!  :Thumbsup1:  
5 Giga δεν ειναι λιγα, αλλα με 512αρα κατεβαινουν "τσακα τσακα"  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## FoZ

ρε παιδια δηλαδη εγω που σκεφτομαι να αγορασω κανα κουτι adsl λετε να περιμενω???

----------


## mastermind

> Τελικά ισχύει;Κατι αλλο,θα μπορούμε αραγε να πάρουμε μια flat rate συνδρομή από κάποιον provider ή υποχρεωτικά θα δίνουμε για 5gb 15€ χωρίς επιλογές;


Αν μπορούμε να πάρουμε οτι συνδρομή θέλουμε θαναι καλή προσφορά αλλα θα γονατίσει το δίκτυο.

----------


## playnet1000

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω.

1)Τί χρειάζετε για να κάνω αίτηση στον οτε για φοιτητικό ADSL?(άν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τελικά)
2)Τα ΤΕΙ δίνουν συνδέσεις ADSL?
3)Το Jetspeed500! πώς θα το δουλέψω σε pstn?
4)τελικά οι χρεώσεις πόσο θα είναι?(κόστος γραμμής,ενεργοποίηση κτλπ.)

ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Demongr

> 1)Τί χρειάζετε για να κάνω αίτηση στον οτε για φοιτητικό ADSL?(άν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο τελικά)
> 2)Τα ΤΕΙ δίνουν συνδέσεις ADSL?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100% αλλά:α. Να γυρίσεις το τηλέφωνο στο όνομά σου(αν δεν είναι ήδη)

     β. Να πάς στον ΟΤΕ με μια βεβαίωση φοίτησης από την σχολή σου

        (δηλαδή οτι χρειάζεται για να βάλεις φοιτητικό τιμολόγιο για το τηλέφωνο...Ναι, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να μην δίνουν. Άλλωστε φοιτητές είστε και εσείς...

----------


## backos

γκούχου γκούχου...
από ποτε τα ΑΕΙ δίνουν συνδέσεις ADSL ??? 
ούτε ΤΕΙ ούτε ΑΕΙ δίνουν συνδέσεις ADSL 
σύνδεση θα πάρεις από κάποιον ISP και θα πληρώσεις η την κανονική τιμή που πληρώνουν όλοι η θα πάρεις το φοιτητικό που είναι στην ουσία ογκοχρέωση (όταν βγει)

-οποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο ΑΕΙ η ΤΕΙ που να δίνει Συνδέσεις DSL e να το πει και σε μας -

----------


## cassidy

Οι σχολές δίνουν συνδέσεις PSTN/ISDN (όχι όλες).

Έχω την εντύπωση πως όσοι είναι σε σχολές μηχανικών μπορούν να πάρουν σύνδεση από ΤΕΕ. Αυτή τη στιγμή δε το βρίσκω το link (κάπου στο tee.gr θα είναι). Οι τιμές δεν ήταν καλές όταν είχα κοιτάξει. (δε νομίζω να περιμένατε και δωρεάν συνδέσεις έτσι;   :HaHa:  )

----------


## con

> Οι σχολές δίνουν συνδέσεις PSTN/ISDN (όχι όλες).
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως όσοι είναι σε σχολές μηχανικών μπορούν να πάρουν σύνδεση από ΤΕΕ. Αυτή τη στιγμή δε το βρίσκω το link (κάπου στο tee.gr θα είναι). Οι τιμές δεν ήταν καλές όταν είχα κοιτάξει. (δε νομίζω να περιμένατε και δωρεάν συνδέσεις έτσι;   )


Με 23€/μήνα προ ΦΠΑ την 384 δεν αξίζει...
http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page?_pa...chema=PORTAL92

----------


## Delijohn

Ένα πανεπιστήμιο στη Πάτρα δίνει dsl αν θυμάμαι καλά! 
Επειδή το έχουμε ψάξει και για τη δική μου σχολή, έρχεσαι σε συμφωνία με έναν isp, κάνει εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού το στο πανεπ. και οι φοιτητές παίρνουν username kai pass. Το authentication γίνεται μέσω σχολής... Για πόσο πάει δε ξέρω...

----------


## t300

> Ένα πανεπιστήμιο στη Πάτρα δίνει dsl αν θυμάμαι καλά! 
> Επειδή το έχουμε ψάξει και για τη δική μου σχολή, έρχεσαι σε συμφωνία με έναν isp, κάνει εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού το στο πανεπ. και οι φοιτητές παίρνουν username kai pass. Το authentication γίνεται μέσω σχολής... Για πόσο πάει δε ξέρω...


Είχε ανακοινώσει πριν καιρό (πάνω από χρόνο) ότι είχε τη διάθεση να προσφέρει ADSL αλλά σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση ξεκαθάριζε ότι δεν θα υπάρξει στο άμεσο μέλλον τέτοια εξέλιξη. (http://forum.upnet.gr/viewtopic.php?t=400)

----------


## playnet1000

με το modemακι??θα χρειαστώ καινούριο εε?με αλλαγή στο firmware δέν γίνετε να δουλέψει σε pstn?

----------


## cyberp

> Με 23€/μήνα προ ΦΠΑ την 384 δεν αξίζει...


χωρίς τον ΟΤΕ... Πανάκριβο   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## Boromir

Προβλέπω άσχημες μέρες για όλους τους υπόλοιπους που δεν είναι φοιτητές. Μεγάλο ping, πιταρισμένα dslam, ένα χάος. Εύχομαι όλα αυτά να αποδειχτουν αβάσιμα και να βγώ ψεύτης αλλά σ'αυτή τη χώρα που ζούμε.....

----------


## Ardeloth

Boromir οσο και να ελπιζεις και εγω κατι τετοιο βλεπω... αλλα οπως λεγανε και οι παππουδες μας (και οχι μονο) "καθε αρχη και δυσκολη". Σιγα σιγα λογικα θα στρωσουν και οι γραμμες οταν σταματησουμε να πεφτουμε ολα τα λιγουρια πανω τους αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα την πληρωνετε και εσεις που θα τα σκατε κανονικα.. μπορει να ακουγομαι εγωιστης αλλα ΝΑΙ θα βαλω την γραμμη με 5€ και γιατι να μην την βαλω... ετσι και αλλιως θα εβαζα dsl οποτε γιατι να μην εκμεταλευτω την οποια εκπτωση... τεσπα.. ισως να ειδα πολλα αρνητικα posts για τους φοιτητες και να επηρεαστικα  :Wink:  

 Φιλικα Asprompoumpoulhs :P

----------


## chatasos

http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=81263

----------


## backos

"φτου" με πρόλαβε ας πω την περίληψη 

Ο ΟΤΕ κάτω από την πίεση του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης και της αγοράς, συμφώνησε σε μια διαδικασία διάθεσης του φθηνού ευρυζωνικού Internet των φοιτητών, χωρίς να πριμοδοτείται η θυγατρική του ΟΤΕnet. Σήμερα, ανακοινώνεται η συμφωνία μεταξύ παρόχων ISPs και ΟΤΕ

----------


## Avatar

" Επιπλέον, κατόπιν πιέσεων του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, το φθηνό ευρυζωνικό Internet των φοιτητών δεν περιλαμβάνει ογκοχρεώσεις και χρονοχρεώσεις, όπως ζητούσε αρχικά ο ΟΤΕ."

Ε;
Καλά αν δεν δω έστω και μια φοιτητική σύνδεση δεν πιστεύω τίποτα. Πολλά έχουνε πει εδώ και 3 μήνες και μου φαίνεται δεν ξέρουν πού πάνε τα 4.

----------


## toneworks

Τι λεει ρε παιδια; 5 ευρω η 512/128; κ την 512 συνδρομη ποσο θα τη παιρνει; 10 ευρω φλατ ρειτ; Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω θα παιρνει αναγκαστικα συγκεκριμενες μονο συνδρομες, αφου θα ειναι ολες στο σαιτ της γενικης γραμματειας. Ετσι κ δε μας κανουν τις 384->512 θα γινει χαμος   :Razz:

----------


## Spyrosss

Να δούμε τις τιμές των πακέτων που θα δίνουν οι ISP και το αν αυτά τα πακέτα θα πηγαίνουν αναγκαστικά μαζί με την γραμμή, γιατί μέχρι στιγμής η τελική τιμη για μια 512 με φοιτητική γραμμή είναι και ISP για παράδειγμα 4net είναι 60€

πχ Forthnet 44.90+ΦΠΑ=53,43€

Τελική 53.43+5.95=59.38€

Εγω που δεν είμαι φοιτητής δίνω 40 το μήνα για μια 384, θα μου πείτε αλλο η 384 αλλο η 512, όμως αλλο και τα 40 και αλλο τα 60..

----------


## backos

το να δώσουν φτηνή dsl οι isp δεν είναι δύσκολο.. από εκεί που έχουν ratio 10/1 η 20/1 θα το πάνε 30/1 η ακόμη και 50/1 και άμεσος άμεσος έριξαν το κόστος τους ... 
και ας τολμήσει μετά κανένας φοιτητής να πει μα εγώ πληρώνω 512 και αυτό είναι σαν 56k

----------


## toneworks

> το να δώσουν φτηνή dsl οι isp δεν είναι δύσκολο.. από εκεί που έχουν ratio 10/1 η 20/1 θα το πάνε 30/1 η ακόμη και 50/1 και άμεσος άμεσος έριξαν το κόστος τους ... 
> και ας τολμήσει μετά κανένας φοιτητής να πει μα εγώ πληρώνω 512 και αυτό είναι σαν 56k


Σωστος φιλε! Στην Κυπρο που τα ειδα, η φτηνή 1Μbit ειναι 1:60. Δηλ τη μερα σερνεται κ το βραδυ αμα λαχει κ 100kb/sec. Οι έξυπνες εταιριες αυτο θα κανουν πιστευω, θα δωσουν αλλα ratio στους φοιτητες. Αλλιως τη κάτσαμε γενικοτερα.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Σωστος φιλε! Στην Κυπρο που τα ειδα, η φτηνή 1Μbit ειναι 1:60. Δηλ τη μερα σερνεται κ το βραδυ αμα λαχει κ 100kb/sec. Οι έξυπνες εταιριες αυτο θα κανουν πιστευω, θα δωσουν αλλα ratio στους φοιτητες. Αλλιως τη κάτσαμε γενικοτερα.


Στην Κύπρο όμως έχει και πακέτο χωρίς ώρες αιχμής  :Wink: 

Eπίσης εντάξει μπορεί οι ISP και ο ΟΤΕ να μεγαλώσουν το contention ratio όμως τι θα γίνει με τους πελάτες που πληρώνουν κανονικό πάγιο και θα σέρνονται;

Μήπως μπεί κανα priority στο DSLAM ή στους ΙSP;

----------


## WAntilles

Ωχ-ωχ.

Χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χωρίς χρονοχρέωση με €5/μήνα;

Θα μπουκώσουν τα πάντα.

----------


## Whiteyez

5 ευρο? πλακα μας κάνουν???? σίγουρα κάποιο κόλπο θα υπάρχει σιγά μην δίνει ο ΟΤΕ συνδέσεις στο έτσι τοσο φτηνά....τον έχετε για κάτι τέτοιο ικανο?

----------


## backos

5 euro είναι η γραμμή του οτε  και μετά προσθέτουμε το κόστος του isp
σύμφωνα με όσα έχουμε ακούσει μέχρι τώρα το κόστος θέλουν να διαμορφώνεται στα 15-20 euro το μηνα ...

τώρα τι θα γίνει στην πράξη μάλλον θα το μάθουμε στις 9 του μηνός

----------


## Spyrosss

Και θα δώσουν οι ISP 512 απεριόριστο με 10 ευρώ; MOYXAXAXAXAXA  :Twisted Evil: 

Γιατί εγω θυμάμαι οτι λέγανε το τελικό κόστος να μην υπερβαίνει τα 15 ευρώ.

----------


## Crosstalk

Με αυτη την αποφαση αρχισαν να λυνονται πολλες αποριες οσον αφορα την διαχειριση των φοιτητικων γραμμων και τον τροπο που θα εγγραφονται σε φοιτητικα πακετα των ISP!
Στην αρχη βεβαια θα γινεται πανικος, τουλαχιστον ομως θα υπαρχει ενας φορεας που θα ελεγχει την κατασταση.

Τεραστια ηττα φαγανε οι τουλαχιστον 2 ISPs (Οτενετ και Φορθνετ) που πιεζαν για ογκοχρεωση! Ογκοχρεωση και ADSL δεν συμβιβάζονται........ΤΕΡΜΑ!

Προβλεπω και πτωσεις στις τιμες 512/128 και για τους μη φοιτητες ωστε να διατηρηθει μια ισορροπια!

----------


## toneworks

> Τεραστια ηττα φαγανε οι τουλαχιστον 2 ISPs (Οτενετ και Φορθνετ) που πιεζαν για ογκοχρεωση! Ογκοχρεωση και ADSL δεν συμβιβάζονται........ΤΕΡΜΑ! Προβλεπω και πτωσεις στις τιμες 512/128 και για τους μη φοιτητες ωστε να διατηρηθει μια ισορροπια!


Καμια ηττα δεν εφαγε η φορθνετ. (Η οτενετ τον ηπιε φυσικα γιατι εχασε το μονοπωλιο). Σου ειπε κανεις οτι θα δινουν φοιτητικο 512/128 με το ιδιο ratio που δινει σ'αυτους που τα σκανε; Η φορθ ηταν σ'αυτους που πιεζαν να αλλαξει η ογκοχρέωση. Αν καποιος εκαψε τη γουνα του ειναι ο παροχος γραμμης..   :Whistling: 

EDIT:
Δες κ αυτο για να καταλαβεις ποσο σοβαρα κοιταζει την αγορα των φοιτητων η φορθνετ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...10&postcount=5

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Δε νομιζω να εχουμε χαλια ration. Ιδια με τους μη φοιτητες πιστευω.Αυτο ειναι το σωστο αλλωστε αλλιως ποια η εννοια της μικροτερης τιμης αν ειναι να ειμαστε σαν 56κ?

----------


## Spyrosss

> Δε νομιζω να εχουμε χαλια *ration*.


Πολύ Stronghold παίζεις  :Razz:

----------


## Crosstalk

Forthnet και Otenet ταν απο τους πρωτους που εκαναν ανακοινωσεις για φοιτητικο με ογκοχρεωση!
Εγω δεν κρινω πως αντιμετωπιζει ο καθε ISP τον φοιτητη! Αυτο που με εκνευριζει ειναι οτι πανε να εφαρμοσουν πολιτικες ογκοχρεωσης για να μην πανε χαμενα τα φραγκα αναπτυξης υποστηριξης volume billing!

Και αν πειραξουν το contention ratio μαλλον κακο θα κανουν στην ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων τους και επομενως και στο image τους.

Ο παροχος γραμμης (δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ), μαλλον στα @@ του για τα χρηματα που δεν θα κερδιζει απο τις φοιτητικες γραμμες, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως τα "παιρνει" απο αλλου! Ασε που στο τελος θα βγαλει καμια διαφημιστικη καμπανια που θα τονιζει την ευαισθησια του προς την φοιτητικη κοινοτητα!

----------


## toneworks

> Forthnet και Otenet ταν απο τους πρωτους που εκαναν ανακοινωσεις για φοιτητικο με ογκοχρεωση!


Αφου ετσι ανακοινωθηκε απο τη κυβερνηση αρχικα, αλλα θα εγραφαν;




> Και αν πειραξουν το contention ratio μαλλον κακο θα κανουν στην ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων τους και επομενως και στο image τους.


Ενω αν δινουν στους φοιτητες τα ιδια με τους κανονικους συνδρομητες, δε θα εχουν μεγαλυτερες ζημιες; Εδω με την NETKEY, εσκουζαν ποσοι αοριστου της φορθνετ  :Wink:  

Δες εδω provider Κυπρου:
http://www.spideradsl.com/pages/adsl_packages.htm
Ολες 1 Mbit, ομως τιμες απο 20 εως 70 ευρω, ιδιος ISP. Εκτος τις static ip, κατι λεει για traffic hours  :Very Happy:  




> Ο παροχος γραμμης (δηλαδη ο ΟΤΕ), μαλλον στα @@ του για τα χρηματα που δεν θα κερδιζει απο τις φοιτητικες γραμμες


Δηλ χαιρεται που θα δινει πορτα με 5 αντι με 20 το λιγοτερο ε; Δεν νομιζω οτι ο οτε ειναι τοσο ευαισθητος, εκτος κ αν τα ευρω που χαριζει στους φοιτητες με τον λογαριασμο (2 νομιζω) σου φαινονται πολλα.

Μακαρι να διαψευστω.

----------


## Crosstalk

Στην Ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη οι μοναδικοι που μπορει να εχουν διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση ως προς το contention ratio ειναι μονο large accounts του καθε ISP.

Πιστεψε με οτι ο ΟΤΕ ακομα και μετα 5 ευρωπουλα που δινει την φοιτητικη τα βγαζει τα φραγκακια και ας μην ειναι οσα θα ηταν με την κανονικη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη!

----------


## energie

αντε να δουμε ... μακαρι αν και απιστευτο !πιστευω να ισχυει για ολους τους φοιτητες ανεξαρτητα απο τα μαθηματα που περνανε το εξαμηνο ,οπως εχουν κανει και με τα 1000ε !!

----------


## toneworks

Αν τους κοστιζε 1000 ευρω η προσβαση adsl/φοιτητη, να'σαι σιγουρος οτι θα εβαζαν τα ιδια κριτηρια  :Razz:  Σωστοοοοοος;

----------


## energie

:P ειναι σε θεση ομως να ανταπεξελθουν ?φανταζομαι θα γινεται χαμος σε ολους τους κομβους

----------


## SMARTYN89

!!!Ειδατε το ποστ-ειδηση στη αρχικη σελιδα εε??  Επιτελους καποια κινηση..
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα γινει κατι συντομα γιατι αρχισα να βαριεμαι με την 56αρα...  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## globalnoise

Άμα με πιτάρετε σας γ@%#σα!  :Very Happy: 

Με τέτοιες εξελίξεις δεν βλέπω να μένει άλλο περιθώριο για τον ΟΤΕ εκ μέρους μου... μάλλον θα την κάνω για Vivo... Απλα θα περιμένω να δω πως θα κυλίσουν τα πράγματα περί αναβαθμίσεων, φοιτητών κλπ... Αν και είμαι 96% σίγουρος πως εις βάρος του normal χρήστη σαν εμένα θα κυλίσουν...

Vivodi σε βλέπω όλο και πιο πολύ να πλησιάζεις, ευτυχώς που έχω και κάλυψη...  :HaHa:

----------


## belibem

Έχει δεί κανείς αυτό?
http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=81263

Λέει ότι τελικά δεν θα υπάρχει καμία χρονοχρέωση-ογκοχρέωση. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα νεότερο?

----------


## casper_13

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος εάν οι φοιτητές που μένουν στα σπίτια τους και σπουδάζουν στην Πόλη που μένουν οι γονείς τους θα χρειαστούν νέα σύνδεση η θα τους εξυπηρετεί και αυτή στο όνομα των γονιών τους;

----------


## energie

_Ξεπερνώντας αυτό το θέμα αρχής, οι φορείς, σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ, θα ορίσουν ποιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τη φθηνή ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση. Επιπλέον, κατόπιν πιέσεων του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, το φθηνό ευρυζωνικό Internet των φοιτητών δεν περιλαμβάνει ογκοχρεώσεις και χρονοχρεώσεις, όπως ζητούσε αρχικά ο ΟΤΕ._ 

ο καλαααα ..όποιος περνάει τα μαθήματα πάλι θα το δικαιούται δλδ ?η κάτι παρομοιο ας υποθέσω >?

----------


## Bayern7

E ναι. οποιος περνάει τα μαθήματα, έχουν οι γονείς τους εισόδημα κάτω από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ποσό, έχουν τη γραμμή στο όνομα τους, μένουν στην πόλη που σπουδάζουν... κλπ κλπ

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Απο αυτά που λέν,ε η ταχυτήτα θα είναι στα 512 και θα υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση γύρω στα 5Gb το μήνα? Είναι πολύ λίγα...  :Sad:

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Απο αυτά που λέν,ε η ταχυτήτα θα είναι στα 512 και θα υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση γύρω στα 5Gb το μήνα? Είναι πολύ λίγα...


Κατι παιζει ισως να ειμαστε πιο  assφαρδοι..

Kerdos.gr

----------


## John_Nastos

Τελικά θα ισχύσει το μέτρο μέσα στο Σεπτέμβριο, όπως είχαν πει, ή όχι;

----------


## ale3is

Ξερει κανεις αν θα δινει ο οτε ή καποιος αλλος εξοπλισμο πληρωνοντας καποιο αντιτιμο καθε μηνα που το χρησιμοποιουμε ή θα πρεπει να αγορασουμε μονοι μας τον εξοπλισμο?Αν μας δινει ο οτε,θα μπορουμε να μην τον παρουμε αν εχουμε ηδη τον εξοπλισμο?

----------


## mastermind

> Ξερει κανεις αν θα δινει ο οτε ή καποιος αλλος εξοπλισμο πληρωνοντας καποιο αντιτιμο καθε μηνα που το χρησιμοποιουμε ή θα πρεπει να αγορασουμε μονοι μας τον εξοπλισμο?Αν μας δινει ο οτε,θα μπορουμε να μην τον παρουμε αν εχουμε ηδη τον εξοπλισμο?


Aν ζητάει αντίτιμο να στον δωσει τότε μπορείς να το αρνηθείς και να πάρεις οτι θες εσυ! Δεν είναι πια υποχρεωτικό να προμηθεύεσαι απο εκείνους οτι βλακεία πασάρουν.




> Κατι παιζει ισως να ειμαστε πιο  assφαρδοι..
> 
> Kerdos.gr


Αν γίνουν τα πράγματα όπως αναφέρεται στο url αστο καλύτερα. Θα σε αναγκάζει να πάρεις student πακέτο απο τον παροχό άρα ογκοχρέωση.

----------


## playnet1000

βασικά πότε είναι η ΔΕΘ(γυρο στις 18 του μήνα νομίζω)???εκεί πιστευω θα το ανακοινώσουν.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Στη forthnet δεν εχουν ιδεα.Μου ειπαν "βαση των εξαγγελιων θα αρχισει απο φετος αλλα δεν εχουμε καποια ενημερωση.Θα ενημερωθειτε τηλεφωνηκα"

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ρώτησα στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπανε τέλος του μήνα θα είναι διαθέσιμο. Τώρα εξοπλησμό μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα σκάσεις επιπλέων.Δεν νομίζω να τον πασάρουν μαζί με το φοιτητηκό πακέτο. Εγώ έχω προμηθευτεί ένα modem Zyxel 630-C και ένα splitter για να είμαι κομπλέ. Περιμένουμε νεότερα...

----------


## Ardeloth

Καλα... καταλαβα... Χεσ***με και η βαρκα γερνει... σε κααααααααααααααααποια φαση θα ξεκινησει και αυτο. Ρε δεν τους κλανουμε ολοι να παμε διακοπες στην Ρουμανια για αχαλινωτο downloading?

----------


## con

Κάποια νέα έχει και σήμερα το κέρδος.
http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=81432

----------


## toneworks

Αρα, "πακετακι" το φοιτητικο. Οσοι θελαμε σκετη τη γραμμη 512/128 με 5 ευρω μονο.. ας το ξεχασουμε μαλλον. Τωρα να δουμε τα κριτηρια στους φοιτητες, τις τιμες στους ISP κ το κυριοτερο, αν θα παρεχουν φορτσατες 512. Απ'οτι φαινεται απο το αρθρο, μπορει να υπαρχει ποικιλια στα πακετα (πχ economy, flat rate κτλ), αυτο ειναι καλο.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ρε παιδιά ενδιαφέρον η είδηση του "Κέρδους" αλλά το άρθρο κόβετε...Αναμένουμε εξελήξεις...

----------


## kikler.gr

καποιος ειπε σιγα μην το κανει ο οτε.. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ !!!8α τους ΜΠΙΠ ι ΕΕ 
απλα δεν 8α εχει δια8εσιμοτητα στη μιση ελλαδα  :Smile:

----------


## energie

_Στον αέρα κινδυνεύει να τιναχθεί η κυβερνητική εξαγγελία για φθηνό γρήγορο Ιντερνετ (ADSL) στον φοιτητόκοσμο της χώρας. Ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να είναι ο μοναδικός που θα έχει το προνόμιο διάθεσης της φθηνής σύνδεσης (μόλις πέντε ευρώ τον μήνα), ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες τάσσονται μεν υπέρ του μέτρου αλλά απειλούν με προσφυγή στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια αν δεν τους επιτραπεί να μπουν και αυτοί στο «παιχνίδι» της διάθεσης. Το θέμα έχει πάρει και πολιτικές διαστάσεις. Στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες να βρεθεί συμβιβαστική λύση πριν απ' την ΔΕΘ, καθώς διαφορετικά θα φανεί εκτεθειμένος ο πρωθυπουργός που έκανε και τις σχετικές εξαγγελίες. Οσο για το πότε θα πάρουν οι φοιτητές το γρήγορο Ιντερνετ; Ουδείς γνωρίζει... (ENet)_


 :Thumbdown0:

----------


## cool_myll

apo pou auto? O prada apo to css eisai?

----------


## ermis333

> _Στον αέρα κινδυνεύει να τιναχθεί η κυβερνητική εξαγγελία για φθηνό γρήγορο Ιντερνετ (ADSL) στον φοιτητόκοσμο της χώρας. Ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να είναι ο μοναδικός που θα έχει το προνόμιο διάθεσης της φθηνής σύνδεσης (μόλις πέντε ευρώ τον μήνα), ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες τάσσονται μεν υπέρ του μέτρου αλλά απειλούν με προσφυγή στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια αν δεν τους επιτραπεί να μπουν και αυτοί στο «παιχνίδι» της διάθεσης. Το θέμα έχει πάρει και πολιτικές διαστάσεις. Στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες να βρεθεί συμβιβαστική λύση πριν απ' την ΔΕΘ, καθώς διαφορετικά θα φανεί εκτεθειμένος ο πρωθυπουργός που έκανε και τις σχετικές εξαγγελίες. Οσο για το πότε θα πάρουν οι φοιτητές το γρήγορο Ιντερνετ; Ουδείς γνωρίζει... (ENet)_


 
Βλακείες της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ .....σύμφωνα με το κέρδος....το οποίο και είχε προτογράψει για το θέμα ....έχουν συμφωνήσει ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISP από την περασμένη Πέμπτη

----------


## chatasos

Αυτές οι "συμφωνίες" είναι που με ανησυχούν...

----------


## energie

και ποτε θα μαθουμε επιτελους ?

----------


## nikgr

Χωρίς σύνδεση

Στον αέρα κινδυνεύει να τιναχθεί η κυβερνητική εξαγγελία για φθηνό γρήγορο Ιντερνετ (ADSL) στον φοιτητόκοσμο της χώρας. Ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να είναι ο μοναδικός που θα έχει το προνόμιο διάθεσης της φθηνής σύνδεσης (μόλις πέντε ευρώ τον μήνα), ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες τάσσονται μεν υπέρ του μέτρου αλλά απειλούν με προσφυγή στα ευρωπαϊκά δικαστήρια αν δεν τους επιτραπεί να μπουν και αυτοί στο «παιχνίδι» της διάθεσης. Το θέμα έχει πάρει και πολιτικές διαστάσεις. Στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες να βρεθεί συμβιβαστική λύση πριν απ' την ΔΕΘ, καθώς διαφορετικά θα φανεί εκτεθειμένος ο πρωθυπουργός που έκανε και τις σχετικές εξαγγελίες. Οσο για το πότε θα πάρουν οι φοιτητές το γρήγορο Ιντερνετ;

Ουδείς γνωρίζει... 

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_hpr...a=&id=37514680

Ε, ρε νταβατζιλίκι αυτός ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## nikgr

Ας το βάλετε και στα news οκ?

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Δεν πρόκειτε να του περάσει έχει να φάει νύλα ο ΟΤΕ απο ευρωπαϊκή ένωση. Είδη τον έχουνε στην μπούκα λόγο των τιμολογίων...

----------


## sonyp900

Εδώ εμείς που πληρώνουμε κανονικά χωρίς εκπτώσεις δεν έχουμε τίποτα στην ώρα του και σωστό!!!!
Φαντάσου τους φοιτητές με τα 5 ευρώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## viron

> Χωρίς σύνδεση
> 
>  Το θέμα έχει πάρει και πολιτικές διαστάσεις. Στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες να βρεθεί συμβιβαστική λύση πριν απ' την ΔΕΘ, καθώς διαφορετικά θα φανεί εκτεθειμένος ο πρωθυπουργός που έκανε και τις σχετικές εξαγγελίες..


Παραμύθια...

Δηλαδή είπε ο ο υπουργός μεταφορών στην ΔΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ από αυτόν διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ  να συμβιβαστεί και αυτή είπε ποτέ! θα πέσω ηρωϊκά μαχόμενη και σθεναρά προέβαλε αντίσταση στο μεγάλο αφεντικό. Το άλλο με τον ΤοΤο το ακούσατε?

Ρε παιδιά είπαμε να μας δουλεύουνε αλλά αυτό πάει πολύ.

Να το ξαναπούμε άλλη μια φορά ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιεί την τιμολογιακή πολιτική για να ελέγχει τους συνδρομητές του dsl σε επίπεδα που δεν θα καταρεύσει το δίκτυο του.

Σε μένα το παραπάνω παραμύθι ακούγεται σαν αναζήτηση προφάσεων για να πάρουν πίσω το "φτηνό" φοιτητικό internet.

Βύρων.

----------


## nikgr

Ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να τα κονομήσει απ' τους ανυποψίαστους φοιτητές απ' την ογκοχρέωση.
Αν δώσει όμως το πακέτο και στη forthnet πχ αυτός τί θα κερδίσει? Τα 5 euro του παγίου γραμμής?
Εκεί πιστεύω παίζεται το (βρώμικο) παιχνίδι...

----------


## NoYmErOs

Αρχίσαμε να κάνουμε τους καλούς στον ΟΤΕ ?Σκεφτείτε των κόσμο που δεν ξέρει για την  διαμαρτυρία και δεν ξέρει περί αυτών των νέων και θα λέει μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ .. και μην μου πείτε ότι θα είναι λίγοι !!!!

----------


## microtera

Δεν ξέρω αν η όλη φάση είναι για γέλια ή για κλάματα

Τι γίνεται σ' αυτόν τον τόπο και όλα πάνε κατά διαόλου; Καλά που υπάρχει και το beach volley...

----------


## ogenikos

Καλό είναι να μπούν στο παιχνίδι και άλλοι ISPs για να στηρίξουν μελοντικές μειώσεις τιμών.

----------


## John_Nastos

Ας δώσουν δωρεάν συνδέσεις 56K τότε...

----------


## SMARTYN89

...M@L@...$ λενε εδω και καιρο.. Θελουν να δειξουν τους καλους με την super κινηση τους
(και καλα..), και να λενε μετα σε διαφημησεις και unaware ανθρωπους "_ο ΟΤΕ καταφερε να δελεασει μεγαλη μεριδα του πληθησμου με τις εξερετικα χαμηλες τιμες, που με δικια του πρωτοβουλεια προσφερει στους φοιτητες!Ετσι καταφεραμε ολοι μαζι(μονοι μας δηλαδη) να ανεβασουμε 5% την προσβαση στην ευροζονικοτητα και μπλα μπλα μπλα μπαρουφφ!_!"  :Mad:   :Evil:   :Spam:   :Spam:   :Spam:   :Spam:   :Spam:   :Spam:   :Spam:  

 Δικια μου γνωμη βεβαια...  :Whistling:

----------


## chrispen

επειδή τα λέει μια φυλλάδα είναι και αλήθεια ε ; Ποιός υπογράφει το άρθρο; Και τι στοιχεία έχει;

----------


## minovg

> επειδή τα λέει μια φυλλάδα είναι και αλήθεια ε ; Ποιός υπογράφει το άρθρο; Και τι στοιχεία έχει;


Φυλλάδα η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ; Και ποια είναι καλή εφημερίδα δηλαδή για να καταλάβω; Ο Ελεύθερος Τύπος ή η ΧΩΡΑ του Τράγκα;

----------


## SMARTYN89

> επειδή τα λέει μια φυλλάδα είναι και αλήθεια ε ; Ποιός υπογράφει το άρθρο; Και τι στοιχεία έχει;


KANEIΣ μαλλον!! κατι τετοια ακουμε καιρο τωρα..
Το θεμα εχει χοντρα λεφτα (γιατι θα πεσουνε ολοι οι Φ.σαν τα λιγουρια) και δεν τιναζεται στον αερα ετσι απλα    . -       (<-- τελεια και παυλα!  :HaHa:  )

----------


## nw_raptor

Αν αληθεύει είναι πραγματικά κρίμα. Αν και δε νομίζω να το αφήσουν έτσι.

----------


## klou

Περιμένουμε δηλαδή τις ανακοινώσεις του πρωθυπουργού στην έκθεση με κομένη την ανάσα ;

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Περιμένουμε δηλαδή τις ανακοινώσεις του πρωθυπουργού στην έκθεση με κομένη την ανάσα ;



Οχι βεβαια!! Δε χρειαζεται να περιμενουμε την ευχη του!!,,Γιατι  μονο αυτο μπορει να δωσει μιας και ειναι ισως με μικρη μονο συμβολη, τελειως "τριτος"..η προσφορα αν δεν λανθανω, ειναι μια ιδιοτικη προσφορα βεβαιως βεβαιως. (ιδιοτικη εννοω ασχετη με οποιαδηποτε δημοσια υπηρεσια ή αλλο δημοσο φορεα..)  :Smile: )

Σε 2-3 μερες θα ξερουμε πιστυεω γιατι το ζητημα ΒΡΑΖΕΙ  :Evil:  !!

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Στην ΔΕΘ θα δούμε τις ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ υπομονή...

----------


## Nik0s

Δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα αλλά έχω εγκυρότατες πληροφορίες για το πως θα τρέξει η διαμεσολάβηση μεταξύ φοιτητή και παρόχων/ΟΤΕ για να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα καθώς προσελήφθει στην υλοποίηση αυτής της ιστορίας ένας κολλητός μου. Αυτό που του είπαν είναι ότι το σύστημα πρέπει να τρέχει στα τέλη του μήνα...

----------


## ReverseR

Δεν κόβεται το φοιτητικό βρε μην ανησυχείτε.
επιτέλους φέτος θα έχω ΔΣΛ με 5ευρω(μαζι με το δωρεαν της hol)

----------


## Sannin

Είσαι σίγουρος πως θα δίνουν σκέτη τη γραμμή χωρίς κάποιο "πακέτο";

----------


## toneworks

Νομιζω το αρθρο που εγινε copy/paste ειναι λιγο "πατατα" (αναφερει γενικοτητες περι ευρωπαικου δικαστηριου κ τον ΟΤΕ που θελει να'χει το μονοπωλιο). Ποιος δε τα'ξερε αυτα; Ο ΟΤΕ, αν ηθελε να κανει κατι για τους φοιτητες τοσα χρονια, θα εδινε στους πανεπιστημιακους ISP δωρεαν ΕΠΑΚ. Μαθαμε ποιος ειναι ο βολεμενος ταριφας. Το αρθρο εχει πολιτικες σκοπιμοτητες, τουλαχιστον ας ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι οτι απο τετοια δημοσιευματα θα επιταχυνθουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## ermis333

Μην φοβάστε πρόκειται για μια καθαρή *είδηση μπαρούφα* από μεριά της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ...


Κοιτάξτε τι γράφει το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ την ίδια μέρα (μην ξεχνάτε πως το κέρδος ήταν αυτό που πρωτοέγραψε για το φοιτητικό Ιντερνετ)


Εκτονώθηκε η κρίση που υπέβοσκε στην αγορά σχετικά με το φθηνό ευρυζωνικό Internet προς τους φοιτητές. Η συμφωνία που επήλθε μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών φορέων και παρόχων υπηρεσιών Internet (ΙSPs) την περασμένη Πέμπτη, αμβλύνει τις αντιθέσεις στην αγορά, ενώ ταυτόχρονα διευκολύνει την κυβέρνηση στις εξαγγελίες της για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ταυτόχρονα, η συμφωνία αναμένεται να δώσει μια σημαντική ώθηση στην ελληνική αγορά ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, η οποία πάσχει ουσιαστικά σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ενωμένη Ευρώπη και έχει φέρει τη χώρα μας σε ιδιαίτερα δυσχερή θέση. 
*Η συμφωνία που επήλθε προβλέπει την προεπιλογή του ISPs/εναλλακτικού φορέα από τον φοιτητή και στη συνέχεια προώθηση της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ για την ικανοποίηση του αιτήματος. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, ξεπερνιέται το πρόβλημα της πριμοδότησης της θυγατρικής του ΟΤΕ, OTEnet, στην περίπτωση που γινότανε το αντίστροφο.
*Πάντως στελέχη της αγοράς χαρακτηρίζουν τη λύση αυτή ως «σολομώντεια», καθώς το νόμιμο θα ήταν ο ΟΤΕ να προσφέρει τις φοιτητικές συνδέσεις και σε χονδρική χρέωση - και όχι μόνον λιανική. Ο ΟΤΕ ωστόσο ήταν ανένδοτος, θεωρώντας ότι η χαμηλή «φοιτητική» χρέωση συνιστά μια προσφορά προς συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία καταναλωτών και ότι δεν μπορούσε να κάνει μια προσφορά κάτω του κόστους σε τρίτους. Στελέχη του μάλιστα παρατηρούσαν ότι η προσφορά του Οργανισμού σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να φέρει «νερό» στο μύλο των ανταγωνιστών του.
Τη νέα διαδικασία που συμφωνήθηκε μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ (φυσικά και ΟΤΕnet) και των Forthnet, Τellas και Hellas On Line, θα τη «διαιτητεύσει» η Γενική Γραμματεία Ερευνας και Τεχνολογίας. Η ίδια θα «χτίσει» ένα site μέσω του οποίου ο χρήστης θα συμπληρώνει μια ειδική φόρμα με τα στοιχεία του αλλά και τα στοιχεία του επιλεγμένου φορέα ISP/εναλλακτικού και βεβαίως του πακέτου που επιθυμεί. Στη συνέχεια αυτή η φόρμα θα προωθείται στα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα προς επικύρωση και τέλος ο ΟΤΕ θα αναλαμβάνει να προσφέρει το κύκλωμα στη χαμηλή χρέωση των 5 ευρώ που υποσχέθηκε.
Ωστόσο η σχετική συμφωνία δεν κλείνει το όλο ζήτημα. Για παράδειγμα, το ποιος φοιτητής δικαιούται φθηνό ευρυζωνικό Internet ακόμη δεν έχει κλείσει. Και τι θα ισχύσει στην περίπτωση των φοιτητών που σπουδάζουν σε Πανεπιστήμιο της περιοχής και διαμένουν με τους οικείους τους; Επιπλέον, για κάθε κατηγορία φοιτητών θα πρέπει να οριστούν τα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να προσκομιστούν ώστε να υπάρξει η προσφορά. Ολα αυτά θα πρέπει επιλυθούν στις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες, καθώς τόσο η κυβέρνηση (και προσωπικά ο πρωθυπουργός, Κ. Καραμανλής), όσο και ο ΟΤΕ, βρίσκονται στη δυσχερή θέση να έχουν ανακοινώσει την προσφορά, χωρίς όμως να έχουν επιλυθεί τα προαναφερόμενα ουσιαστικά ζητήματα. Η νέα δε ακαδημαϊκή περίοδος βρίσκεται ante portas.
Πάντως η διαδικασία αυτή ίσως τονώσει τον ανταγωνισμό - τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά την αγορά των φοιτητών - καθώς οι φοιτητές θα επιλέγουν μέσα από ένα «καλάθι» που θα βλέπουν όλες τις προσφορές των παρόχων της υπηρεσίας. Σαν αποτέλεσμα οι τελευταίοι αναμένεται να πιέσουν τις χρεώσεις των πακέτων τους προς τα κάτω. Σε ό,τι αφορά την πρόσβαση, ο ΟΤΕ και τα 5 ευρώ που παρέχει τη σύνδεση, θα είναι μονόδρομος. 


Η διαδικασία απόκτησης φθηνού φοιτητικού ευρυζωνικού Internet

Βήμα 1ο 
Ο ενδιαφερόμενος πηγαίνει σε ένα δικτυακό τόπο (Web Site), στον οποίο παρουσιάζεται το σύνολο τον πακέτων Φοιτητικών Συνδέσεων Internet από όλους τους ISP. Ο δικτυακός αυτός τόπος θα είναι υπό τη διαχείριση και επίβλεψη της ΓΓΕΤ. Ο ενδιαφερόμενος επιλέγει το πακέτο που επιθυμεί και συμπληρώνει μία φόρμα με τα στοιχεία του (ονοματεπώνυμο, αρ. φοιτητικού μητρώου, διεύθυνση κ.λπ.). Η φόρμα αυτή θα συμπεριλαμβάνει, εκτός από τα προσωπικά στοιχεία και όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία της αίτησης ADSL του ΟΤΕ (αριθμός τηλεφωνικής γραμμής κ.λπ.). Με τη συμπλήρωσή της ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα εκτυπώνει ένα προκαθορισμένο έντυπο με τα προσωπικά του στοιχεία και το πακέτο Φοιτητικής Σύνδεσης Internet που έχει επιλέξει. Το έντυπο αυτό .......................εδώ κόβεται το άρθρο.


Το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να μάθουμε τους όρους.....που λογικά θα τους απλοποιήσουν κάπως.

----------


## JoeBar

Μην πιστεύετε όλα οσα γράφονται διοτι πισω από όλα (και το φοιτητικο adsl) κρυβεται η μαχη του μπλε και πράσινου στρατοπεδου (μαζί με τα τσιράκια τους).  :Wink:

----------


## pk33

Γιατί φτηνό Internet μόνο για τους φοιτητές?
είναι καλύτερο η μείωση να κατανεμηθεί σε όλες τις συνδέσεις και όχι να υπάρξει τόση μεγάλη μείωση μόνο για τους φοιτητές....δηλαδή γιατί πρέπει ο φοιτητής να έχει φτηνό Internet μόνο για να παίζει?
Γιατί ξέρουμε καλά ότι για παιχνίδια και τσόντες το θέλουν το Internet οι φοιτητές στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία....οπότε καλύτερα να παίσουν ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμές 20 ευρώ το μήνα παρά να παίρνουν μόνο κάποιοι προνομιούχοι φοιτητές το φτηνό Internet.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως όσοι είναι άποροι δεν έχουν καν υπολογιστή...οπότε τί να το κάνουν το Internet?
και όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε on-line βιβλιοθήκες, μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο από τα πανεπιστήμια οπότε τί να την κάνουν την ADSL?

Αν γίνει όντως το φοιτητικό ADSL τότε περιμένετε οι υπόλοιποι μειώσεις.....τι νομίζετε ότι με 20 ευρώ θα βγάζουν οι ISPs κέρδη? όχι βέβαια! οπότε αντίο μειώσεις για τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες Β κατηγορίας!

----------


## chrispen

ακριβώς Joebar , η φυλλάδα λοιπόν τα γράφει για να ξεσηκώσει τον κόσμο , φυσικά και το φοιτητικό dsl θα γίνει. και ΝΑΙ είναι φυλλάδα η Ελευθεροτυπία

----------


## George978

> Φυλλάδα η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ; Και ποια είναι καλή εφημερίδα δηλαδή για να καταλάβω; Ο Ελεύθερος Τύπος ή η ΧΩΡΑ του Τράγκα;



Α1 :Laughing:

----------


## sonyp900

Εγώ πάντως όλες αυτές τις παίρνω μερικές φορές για τα DVD!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## toneworks

Βλεπωντας τι συμβαινει και σε αλλες χωρες, νομιζω οτι οσοι περιμενουν να ειναι η αγορα adsl με 10-15 ευρω/μηνα ειναι γελασμενοι  :Razz:  Οι τιμες θα χαμηλωσουν οσο αντεχει η αγορα, αλλα απο μια τιμη κ μετα το μονο που θα γινεται ειναι να αυξανει η ταχυτητα προσβασης. Κ αυτο για διαφορους λογους, οπως να υπαρχει ακομα η αγορα PSTN,ISDN,free internet ή λογω των περιορισμενου αριθμου ενδιαφερωμενων να εχουν κερδοφορια οι εταιριες που ασχολουνται. Οποτε πτωση τιμων γινεται κ με αναβαθμιση ταχυτητων. Πχ κοιτουσα τη Κυπρο λεπτομερως κ διαπιστωσα με εκπληξη οτι η 256/128 εκει ειναι στα ελληνικα επιπεδα αλλα με 15-20 ευρω παραπανω εχεις 1Mbit.
Το internet στους φοιτητες ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο. Σε αρκετα πανεπιστημια (κ στην Ελλαδα), υπαρχουν διαλεξεις, ασκησεις, λινκς που ο φοιτητης αν δεν εχει internet σπιτι θα πρεπει να τρεχει στις βιβλιοθηκες κ στα εργαστηρια (που λειτουργουν μονο τις ωρες των μαθηματων). Ζητουνται να γινονται εργασιες με υλικο απο το διαδικτυο πλεον αλλα ακομα κ σε επιπεδα μαθηματων, εγω πχ. που επρεπε να δουλεψω iptables επρεπε να ειμαι online. Γιατι να πληρωνω χρονοχρέωση; 
Μην τα βαζουμε ολα στο ιδιο τσουβαλι. Το νετ στους φοιτητες δεν ειναι μονο P2P.

----------


## WAntilles

> επειδή τα λέει μια φυλλάδα είναι και αλήθεια ε ; Ποιός υπογράφει το άρθρο; Και τι στοιχεία έχει;





> ακριβώς Joebar , η φυλλάδα λοιπόν τα γράφει για να ξεσηκώσει τον κόσμο , φυσικά και το φοιτητικό dsl θα γίνει. και ΝΑΙ είναι φυλλάδα η Ελευθεροτυπία


Άντε τότε να διαβάσεις κάποιον Ρύπο, την Ψώρα, ή καμμιά Α1 που είναι του επιπέδου σου - όπως φαίνεται.

Αααααα, και να βλέπεις ανελλιπώς Χουντο-Σίτι.

----------


## sonyp900

Επίσης, Σοκ, Χάϊ, και όλα τα διάφορα με θέμα γιατί κούρεψε η τάδε το "γατάκι" της...................   :Laughing:  
Δεν βρίσκεις άκρη βρε συ WAntilles.

----------


## con

Δε χρειάζεται να πέφτει έτσι το επίπεδο και να πολιτικοποιείται χωρίς λόγο. Κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι η Ε είναι από τις λίγες εφημερίδες που διαβάζονται, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο έχει μείνει πίσω στην πληροφόρηση. Έβγαλε με καθυστέρηση κάποιες πληροφορίες που από τα γεγονότα έχουν ξεπεραστεί.

----------


## chrispen

τι λέτε ρε παιδιά , όποιος δε διαβάζει Ελευθεροτυπία δηλαδή διαβάζει σοκ και χαι και Α1 ? Ωραίες απόψεις έχετε αλλα προσβάλετε πολλές χιλιάδες κόσμου , εγω προσωπικά έχω καταλήξει στην Καθημερινή αλλα προφανώς ούτε αυτη θα σας αρέσει γιατι δεν είναι αριστεροσκουπιδαριό. Και στην τελική η ελευθεροτυπία βρέθηκε εκτεθιμένη απο το αρθράκι το οποίο ουτε στοιχεία έχει για τις καταγγελίες ΟΥΤΕ ενυπόγραφο είναι να δούμε και εμείς ποιός έχει τις "πηγές" μέσα απο το υπουργείο.
Φυσικά εσείς βρήκατε ευκαιρία να τσιμπήσετε αλλα δε σας κατηγορώ , μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι.

----------


## panathachamp

Από την στιγμή που έχει μπλεχτεί η πολιτική στην κουβέντα σας,καλύτερα να σταματήσετε μιας και δε νομίζω να βγάλετε άκρη  :Wink:

----------


## ysand

> ..... και ΝΑΙ είναι φυλλάδα η Ελευθεροτυπία....


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

σε καλό μας......

----------


## chrispen

πως χαρακτηρίζεις μια εφημερίδα η οποία όπως προανέφερα δεν εξηγεί τίποτα , δε λέει κάτι άγνωστο ΔΕΝ αναφέρει πηγές και  ΔΕΝ υπογράφει το άρθρο , έγκυρη ;

----------


## sdikr

Ο τίτλος λέει "Φοιτητικο DSL  στον Αέρα"

Μην βγαίνεται off topic

----------


## ipo

Δεν θα κρίνω την εφημερίδα σαν σύνολο, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας, περίεχει άφθονο σχόλιο και εντονότατη πολιτική σκοπιμότητα.

Το θέτικο είναι ότι προσπαθεί να πιέσει καταστάσεις προς όφελος τον φοιτητών. Ταρακουνάει τους υπεύθυνους που έχουν καθυστερήσει πολύ το ζήτημα. Το κάνει όμως με άκρως υποκειμενικό και υποτιμητικό για το κύρος της εφημερίδας τρόπο. Μάλλον παθιάστηκε ο δημοσιογράγος.

----------


## BadCluster

Στο ΕΑΠ μπορείς να κάνεις μέχρι και "μάθημα" μέσω internet και των εργαλείων που σου διαθέτει.
Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις register σε online βιβλιοθήκες όπου θα βρεις υλικό ώστε να υποστηρίξεις την εργασία σου.

----------


## sdikr

Αντέ ξανά απο την αρχή,  γιατί και γιατί όχι, και οι φοιτήτες θα το έχουν μονο για τα μαθημάτα κλπ

τα έχουμε ξαναπει

----------


## microtera

> φυσικά και το φοιτητικό dsl θα γίνει


μα φυσικά. είναι δυνατόν το κόμμα που ψήφισες να αθετήσει τις υποσχέσεις του; 
είναι κάτι σαν την "επανίδρυση του κράτους" ή τον πόλεμο στους "νταβατζήδες"




> και ΝΑΙ είναι φυλλάδα η Ελευθεροτυπία


χμμμ βρε λες να είναι και να μην το κατάλαβα εδώ και 20 χρόνια που την διαβάζω.
βρε chris pen, αφού είσαι ειδήμων στις φυλλάδες για πες μας τι εφημερίδα διαβάζεις;

ουπς, μάλλον ξέφυγα αλλά πως να κρατηθώ...

----------


## Nik0s

Από ό,τι φαίνεται έχει διαρεύσει το θέμα... Αυτό το site που αναφέρει ο ερμής θα στήσει και θα διαχειριστεί ο γνωστός μου, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι θα δουλέυει για το ΕΔΕΤ και όχι για την ΓΓΕΤ, αλλά μου είπε κάτι για την ΓΓΕΤ το οποίο δεν συγκράτησα. Σήμερα θα συναντηθούμε για να συζητήσουμε για τον σχεδιασμό του συστήματος οπότε θα μάθω νέες πληροφορίες και για τα διαδικαστικά.

Πάντως όπως προανέφερα του είπαν από το ΕΔΕΤ ότι πρέπει η σελίδα να τρέχει μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## ermis333

> Από ό,τι φαίνεται έχει διαρεύσει το θέμα... Αυτό το site που αναφέρει ο ερμής θα στήσει και θα διαχειριστεί ο γνωστός μου, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι θα δουλέυει για το ΕΔΕΤ και όχι για την ΓΓΕΤ, αλλά μου είπε κάτι για την ΓΓΕΤ το οποίο δεν συγκράτησα. Σήμερα θα συναντηθούμε για να συζητήσουμε για τον σχεδιασμό του συστήματος οπότε θα μάθω νέες πληροφορίες και για τα διαδικαστικά.
> 
> Πάντως όπως προανέφερα του είπαν από το ΕΔΕΤ ότι πρέπει η σελίδα να τρέχει μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.


Έχει αναφερθεί μήπως κανένας από τους όρους που χρειάζεται να τηρούνται για να πάρει κάποιος φοιτητική ADSL;

----------


## Elpis

Επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει.. Με 5 ευρω ο πΟΤΕ τι θα σου δινει μονο γραμμη;

----------


## Sannin

Αυτό είναι το 1 million dollars question!  :Razz:

----------


## chrispen

> μα φυσικά. είναι δυνατόν το κόμμα που ψήφισες να αθετήσει τις υποσχέσεις του; 
> είναι κάτι σαν την "επανίδρυση του κράτους" ή τον πόλεμο στους "νταβατζήδες"
> 
> 
> χμμμ βρε λες να είναι και να μην το κατάλαβα εδώ και 20 χρόνια που την διαβάζω.
> βρε chris pen, αφού είσαι ειδήμων στις φυλλάδες για πες μας τι εφημερίδα διαβάζεις;
> 
> ουπς, μάλλον ξέφυγα αλλά πως να κρατηθώ...


Τα παιδιά εξηγήσανε παρακάτω για ποιό λόγο λένε οτι θα γίνει. Επιπλέον αν ήσουν προσεκτικότερος  όταν διαβάζεις τα posts μου , θα μάθαινες τι εφημερίδα διαβάζω

----------


## microtera

> εγω προσωπικά έχω καταλήξει στην Καθημερινή αλλα προφανώς ούτε αυτη θα σας αρέσει γιατι δεν είναι αριστεροσκουπιδαριό.


πω πω! τώρα μας την είπες. 



> Φυσικά εσείς βρήκατε ευκαιρία να τσιμπήσετε αλλα δε σας κατηγορώ , μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι.


ωχ! εκτός από αναγνώστες σκουπιδαριού είμαστε και άμυαλοι. Με την οξυδέρκεια που σε διακρίνει θα μπορούσες να γίνεις ως και υπουργός πολιτισμού τώρα που ψάχνουν να τον βρουν.
Όσο για μας η λύση είναι να μας στείλεις προς συμμόρφωση στη Γυάρο ή τη Μακρόνησο. Εκεί εξάλλου δεν έχει ούτε εφημερίδες ούτε dsl οπότε δεν θα στεναχωριόμαστε κιόλας.

(όχι δεν θα ξαναπαντήσω)

----------


## Crosstalk

Απο presspoint.gr

Ο ΣΑΤΠΕ ζητά την άμεση λήψη μέτρων για το θέμα του Φοιτητικού Internet


Με επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ 

Ενεργό ρόλο και άμεση λήψη μέτρων από την ΕΕΤΤ ζητά ο ΣΑΤΠΕ σε επιστολή που απέστειλε σήμερα στην ΕΕΤΤ, με αφορμή τα δημοσιεύματα περί συμφωνίας μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και ISPs για το φοιτητικό Internet.

Ειδικότερα ο ΣΑΠΤΕ στην επιστολή του που δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα καταγγέλλει τη διαδικασία λήψης της απόφασης καθώς:

• Υλοποιήθηκε «κεκλεισμένων των θυρών» και χωρίς την πρόσκληση και τη συμμετοχή του θεσμικού οργάνου των εναλλακτικών παρόχων που εκπροσωπούν το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της αγοράς ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών 

• Προωθεί τη διακριτική μεταχείριση και ενισχύει τη θέση του ΟΤΕ, ως οργανισμού με σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά

• Πλήττει άμεσα τις εταιρίες που έχουν μέχρι σήμερα επενδύσει και επιδιώκουν την ανάπτυξη της αγοράς ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και συνιστά λύση συμβατή μόνο για τους ISPs. Οι οικονομικές επιπτώσεις της πρωτοβουλίας καταδεικνύονται αν ληφθεί υπόψη ότι το κόστος αποδέσμευσης του τοπικού βρόχου (μηνιαίο πάγιο τέλος πλήρως αδεσμοποίητου τοπικού βρόχου) ανέρχεται σε 8,10 Ευρώ. Δηλαδή 193% της τιμής διάθεσης της φοιτητικής πρόσβασης ADSL του ΟΤΕ στον καταναλωτή (5 Ευρώ με ΦΠΑ). Επιπλέον, το κόστος για το μεριζόμενο τοπικό βρόχο είναι 4,05 Ευρώ, δηλαδή 96% της ανωτέρω τιμής. Και σ’αυτή την περίπτωση, η λιανική τιμή του μεριζόμενου τοπικού βρόχου είναι κάτω του συνολικού κόστους λαμβανομένου υπόψη του κόστους δικτύου κορμού, του λειτουργικού κόστους, του κόστους κεφαλαίου κλπ. 

• Συνιστά προσπάθεια κρατικής ενίσχυσης του ΟΤΕ από το μεγαλύτερό του μέτοχο δηλαδή το ελληνικό δημόσιο. Η συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια αντιβαίνει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Νομοθεσία που απαγορεύει αντίστοιχες δράσεις σε περιπτώσεις υπηρεσιών. Και βεβαίως η προσφορά Internet για τους φοιτητές συνιστά υπηρεσία.

Ο ΣΑΠΤΕ καλεί την ΕΕΤΤ στην άμεση λήψη μέτρων ώστε να αποφευχθεί η στρεβλή λειτουργία της αγοράς παροχής υπηρεσιών Internet και να εκλείψουν οι μονοπωλιακές δράσεις του ΟΤΕ στην αγορά πρόσβασης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, η οποία είναι υπό ρύθμιση. 

Τέλος ο Σύνδεσμος επίσημα ζητά συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να αναπτύξει ευκρινώς τις θέσεις του με στόχο την ορθή προώθηση της παροχής Internet προς τους φοιτητές και εν γένει των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα. Ταυτόχρονα, η συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία και πρόταση του ΣΑΤΠΕ καταδεικνύει την πρόθεσή του να συνεισφέρει στο δημόσιο διάλογο και κυρίως να στηρίξει την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της αγοράς και τη διαμόρφωση συνθηκών υγιούς ανταγωνισμού. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Μπηκε και ο ΣΑΤΠΕ στον χορο τωρα...........απο εδω και στο εξης φιλοι μου θα αρχισουν τα γλεντια!

----------


## Spyrosss

Αυτό που είχα πεί κάποτε οτι δηλαδή υπάρχει αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός αφού ποιός φοιτητής (μεγάλο target group) θα πάει να βάλει γραμμή Vivodi είτε Shared LLU είτε Full LLU ή Telepassport SDSL.

----------


## microtera

> Ο ΣΑΠΤΕ καλεί την ΕΕΤΤ στην άμεση λήψη μέτρων ώστε να αποφευχθεί η στρεβλή λειτουργία της αγοράς παροχής υπηρεσιών Internet και να εκλείψουν οι μονοπωλιακές δράσεις του ΟΤΕ


Ε ρε γλέντια!

Μα η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι που πρόσφατα διορίστηκε αντί από την Βουλή από τον Υπουργό Μεταφορών ο οποίος κατά σύμπτωση εποπτεύει και τον ΟΤΕ; Ας αποδείξει τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ ότι είναι όντως ανεξάρτητη. 

Κατά τ' άλλα ο ΟΤΕ είναι "μοχλός προόδου" για την χώρα...

----------


## HIK248

Μάθαμε πάντως το ακριβές κόστος των full/shared llu

----------


## Spyrosss

Άλλο ένα

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/rssredir.asp?id=1086286

Την παρέμβαση της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ ζητούν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και Ιντερνετ, με αφορμή τα περί συμφωνίας μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT]  και παρόχων υπηρεσιών Ιντερνετ (ISPs) για φτηνό Ιντερνετ σε φοιτητές, στο πλαίσιο της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής.

Ο Σύνδεσμος Αδειοδοτημένων Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Παρόχων Ελλάδος (ΣΑΠΤΕ), σε επιστολή που απέστειλε στην ΕΕΤΤ, επισημαίνει ότι η συμφωνία μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και ISPs υλοποιήθηκε «κεκλεισμένων των θυρών» και χωρίς την πρόσκληση του θεσμικού οργάνου των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, ενώ κάνει λόγο για διακριτική μεταχείριση και ενίσχυση της θέσης του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sapaira

Ενα ειναι σιγουρο.Εαν αυτο το θεμα ακουστει και παρει λιγο μεγαλυτερες διαστασεις αυτη η ΔΕΘ θα ειναι μια απο τις πιο ενδιαφερουσες...Εχω την εντυπωση πως θα δουμε μερικες ακρως ενδιαφερουσες εξελιξεις για τη πολιτικη που θα χαραχθει απα τους παροχους για το 2006.

----------


## ermis333

> Ταυτόχρονα, η συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία και πρόταση του ΣΑΤΠΕ καταδεικνύει την πρόθεσή του να συνεισφέρει στο δημόσιο διάλογο και κυρίως να στηρίξει την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της αγοράς και τη διαμόρφωση συνθηκών υγιούς ανταγωνισμού.


Εδώ γελάμε........από πότε ο ΣΑΤΠΕ ενδιαφέρθηκε για τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό;; Με λίγα λόγια ο ΣΑΤΠΕ λέει πως εμείς δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε φτηνό ADSL ούτε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.......ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΛΕΟΣ τις ίδιες τιμές στο LLU έχουν σε όλη την ΕΕ πως σκατά δίνουν οι Γάλλοι 24Mbit με 30€ το μήνα ΤΕΛΙΚΗ;;; Ο ΣΑΤΠΕ δεν ήταν αυτός που δε σήκωνε κουβέντα και ήθελε να μπεί 5GB όριο;; Έτσι θα προωθηθεί η ευρυζονικότητα στην Ελλάδα;;;

ΕΠίσης ποιος εμποδίζει τις μικρές εταιρίες να δώσουν και αυτές πακέτα φοιτητικά;;; Μην ξεχνά,ε πως τις καλύτερες τιμές αυτήν την ώρα τις έχουν οι ΠΟΛΥ μικροί ISP...ακόμα και 9€ τη 384....δεν μπορούν δηλαδή να δώσουν τη 512 με 12€ και ένα όριο γύρω στα 25GB?????

Αν είστε μάγκες εσείς που επενδύετε σε κανα 2 στενά της Αθήνας ας δώσετε την 1Mbit 30€ και να δείτε πόσοι θα βάλουν φοιτητικές ADSL μετά΄....ΔΗΛΑΔΗ έλεος 4€ έχει το shared δεν σας φτάνουν 26€ το μήνα Τζίρος;;;;;;; Για σοβαρευτείτε....


Παιδιά τελικά αν εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο οι τιμες θα πέσουν κατακόρυφα φαίνεται ήδη από τις αντιδράσεις....

ΥΓ. Η κυβέρνηση δεν επιδοτεί τον ΟΤΕ για να πάρει αυτό το μέτρο ο ΟΤΕ με δικό του κόστος θα αναλάβει να παρέχει 512 γραμμές στο κόστος....οπότε οι αναφορές περι στρέβλωσης του ανταγωνισμού είναι τουλαχιστον γελοίες.

----------


## manolis

Ξεπερνώντας αυτό το θέμα αρχής, οι φορείς, σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ, θα ορίσουν ποιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τη φθηνή ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση.

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο...Μπορεί κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει;;;; Θα είναι επιλεκτικό, φοιτητικό Internet δηλαδή;;;;;;

----------


## the_inq

Κατά πως φαίνεται ναι....αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν πει πως θα το δικαιούται κανείς μόνο κατά την "κανονική" διάρκεια της σχολής (δηλ 4,5 η 6 χρόνια -οι δόκτορες θα έχουν για περισσότερο καιρό απ'όλους :P)

----------


## mastermind

Aν δεν το είδατε μπήκε ΕΙΔΗΣΗ στην κεντρική σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1443
Λέει οτι δεν πάιζει ογκοχρέωσω/χρονοχρέωση!

----------


## JoeBar

> Άντε τότε να διαβάσεις κάποιον Ρύπο, την Ψώρα, ή καμμιά Α1 που είναι του επιπέδου σου - όπως φαίνεται.
> 
> Αααααα, και να βλέπεις ανελλιπώς Χουντο-Σίτι.


 Η απάντηση σου στο ποστ του chrispen δεν είναι η πρέπουσα κατά την γνώμη μου. Αυτός ανέφερε την τραβηγμένη γνώμη του για μια εφημερίδα και εσύ απάντησες με μια ακόμα πιο τραβηγμένη άποψη επι προσωπικού όμως. Πίστεψε με δεν θα το σχολίαζα καθόλου το ζητημα αλλά είσαι moderator και, κατα την γνώμη μου, πρέπει να κρατάς τις ισοροπίες στο forum και να βάζεις στη θέση τους posts τα οποία μπορεί να ξεφεύγουν από τους ηθικους κανόνες του. ΟΧΙ όμως να προσβάλεις προσωπικά άτομα.

BTW εγώ στο post μου δεν υποννόησα ούτε πήρα θέση για κάποιο στρατόπεδο απλά ανέφερα την μάχη τους (μαζί με τους παρατρεχάμενους τους - εφημερίδες - κανάλια) για την εξουσία. Απλά το διευκρινίζω γιατί φαίνεται οτι απο αυτό ξεκίνησε μια πολιτική κουβέντα σε ένα μη πολιτικό forum κάτι το οποίο και προφανώς δεν ήθελα να κάνω.

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

> Ξεπερνώντας αυτό το θέμα αρχής, οι φορείς, σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ, θα ορίσουν ποιοι φοιτητές δικαιούνται τη φθηνή ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση.



Ρε παιδιά, έτσι όπως το γράφει, είναι σα να πρέπει να καταθέτουμε χαρτιά στην φοιτητική μέριμνα για να αποφασίσουν εάν δικαιιούμαστε φθηνό dsl... όπως με την εστία και τις κάρτες σίτισης...

----------


## Es_PagAn

Αφού μας δουλεύουν όλοι μωρέ, αν ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει χονδρική 8 ευρώ την full και 4.κάτι την shared LLU έχετε δει κανένα εναλλακτικό να την δίνει με 10 και 5-6 ευρώ αντίστοιχα; Να βγάλουν έστω 25% κέρδος;
Απατεώνες και αλήτες όλοι...

----------


## TearDrop

> Γιατί φτηνό Internet μόνο για τους φοιτητές?
> είναι καλύτερο η μείωση να κατανεμηθεί σε όλες τις συνδέσεις και όχι να υπάρξει τόση μεγάλη μείωση μόνο για τους φοιτητές....δηλαδή γιατί πρέπει ο φοιτητής να έχει φτηνό Internet μόνο για να παίζει?
> Γιατί ξέρουμε καλά ότι για παιχνίδια και τσόντες το θέλουν το Internet οι φοιτητές στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία....οπότε καλύτερα να παίσουν ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμές 20 ευρώ το μήνα παρά να παίρνουν μόνο κάποιοι προνομιούχοι φοιτητές το φτηνό Internet.
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως όσοι είναι άποροι δεν έχουν καν υπολογιστή...οπότε τί να το κάνουν το Internet?
> και όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε on-line βιβλιοθήκες, μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο από τα πανεπιστήμια οπότε τί να την κάνουν την ADSL?
> 
> Αν γίνει όντως το φοιτητικό ADSL τότε περιμένετε οι υπόλοιποι μειώσεις.....τι νομίζετε ότι με 20 ευρώ θα βγάζουν οι ISPs κέρδη? όχι βέβαια! οπότε αντίο μειώσεις για τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες Β κατηγορίας!


 Αυτή τη νοοτροπία μερικών δε μπορώ να την καταλάβω. Είναι σαν να λέμε "ο γείτονας εχει Mercedes, εγώ δεν έχω, ελπίζω να του καεί, να του το τρακάρουν για να μην έχει και αυτός". Ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους απο αυτή τη νοοτροπία και δείτε το λίγο πιο ανοιχτόμυαλα το θέμα. 

Στην τελική δεν ασχολούνται ολοι οι φοιτητές με παιχνίδια και τσόντες. Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι (εγώ πιστεύω η πλειοψηφία) που το χρειάζεται το internet για σοβαρούς λόγους. Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρξες ποτέ σου φοιτητής (μάλλον όχι αν κρινω απο τα λεγόμενα σου) αλλα αν υπήρξες και κατα την διάρκεια των σπουδών σου ασχολιόσουν μονο με παιχνίδια και τσόντες δεν σημαίνει οτι αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό.

----------


## ipo

Ρίξτε μία ματιά κι εδώ σχετικά με την αντίδραση του ΣΑΤΠΕ:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...07/1086395.htm

----------


## ermis333

> Ο ΣΑΤΠΕ λέει συγκεκριμένα ότι για να παρέχουν οι εταιρείες μέλη του την υπηρεσία σε ένα καταναλωτή χρειάζεται να πληρώσουν στον ΟΤΕ αγοράζοντας χονδρική για την αποδεσμοποίηση του τοπικού βρόχου 8,10 ευρώ.


 
ΣΟΒΑΡΑ;;;;;;


Και εγώ που νόμιζα πως για να βάλει κάποιος ADSL χρειάζεται και τηλεφωνική γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ...

Δηλαδή 11.9+5 = 16.9€ σε σύγκριση με τα 8.1€ χμμμμ μήπως είναι τα μισά....καλά για μλκες μας περνάνε;;;

----------


## pk33

> ΣΟΒΑΡΑ;;;;;;
> 
> 
> Και εγώ που νόμιζα πως για να βάλει κάποιος ADSL χρειάζεται και τηλεφωνική γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Δηλαδή 11.9+5 = 16.9€ σε σύγκριση με τα 8.1€ χμμμμ μήπως είναι τα μισά....καλά για μλκες μας περνάνε;;;


Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρεται στο κόστος του local Loop (τοπικού βρόγχου) για το LLU. 
Και είναι όντως λογική και πάρα πολύ σημαντική η επισήμανση του ΣΑΤΠΕ γιατί ο ΟΤΕ θα πουλάει την ΑΡΥΣ με 5 ευρώ, αλλά όσοι έχουν LLU όπως VIVODI θα αγοράζουν το local Loop με 8,10 ευρώ, άρα δεν θα μπορούν να δίνουν την δική τους ΑΡΥΣ με 5 ευρώ.
Έτσι  ο ΟΤΕ εκμεταλεύεται την ισχύ του στν αγορά και δημιουργεί συνθήκες αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού εις βάρος όσων εταιριών έχουν LLU, γιατί σημαίνει ότι για τις δικές του μόνο γραμμές κοστολογεί τον τοπικό βρόγχο πολύ λιγότερο από 8,10 ευρώ. Όμως η κοστολόγηση του τοπικού βρόγχου είναι κοστοστρεφής, δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να πουλάει τον τοπικό βρόγχο όσο του κοστίζει. Συενπώς ποιό είναι το κόστος του τοπικού βρόγχου? Τα 8,10 ευρώ που χρεώνει τους ανταγωνιστές του ή τα 3 περίπου ευρώ που υπολογίζω ότι θα είναι το κόστος του τοπικού βρόγχου για το φοιτητικό ADSL με δεδομένο ότι η φοιτητική ΑΡΥΣ θα κοστίζει 5 ευρώ?
Και αν το κόστος όντως του τοπικού βρόγχου είναι τα 8,10 ευρώ, από που θα βρεί ο ΟΤΕ τα χρήματα που θα χάνει από την πώληση κάθε φοιτητικής γραμμής?

Γαυτό λέω συνέχεια ότι το φοιτητικό ADSL είναι τελικά κακό για την αγορά, γιατί αν ο ΟΤΕ χάνει από την παροχή ΑΡΥΣ σε φοιτητές θα προσπαθήσει να καλύψει τη ζημία από αλλού, άρα δεν θα ρίξει σύντομα την τιμή της ΑΡΥΣ για τους υπόλοιπους, ή και χειρότερο θα αναστείλει επενδύσεις όπως την αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας των γραμμών

----------


## ermis333

Επαναλαμβάνω φίλε pk33 Για να έχει κάποιος Φοιτητική ADSL θα πρέπει να έχει και γραμμή τηλεφώνου εγκατεστημένη στο όνομά του κάτι που τελικά κοστίζει 16.9€ και όχι 5€.......Αν ο ΟΤΕ έδινε το δικαίωμα σε κάποιον να βάλει φοιτητικό ADSL χωρίς τηλέφωνο τότε ναί ο ΣΑΤΠΕ θα είχε απόλυτο δίκιο.Το κόστος του LLU από μεριάς ΟΤΕ καλύπτεται από τη σύνδεση PSTN που έχει ο συνδρομητής, βάζοντας ADSL δεν ξαναπληρώνεις το κόστος του LLU, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα μη κοστοστρέφειας. (ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ)  

Οι ISP Που συμφώνησαν θα δώσουν τη 512 με 10€....άρα 8,1€ (Full LLu) +10€ 512 (ISP) +8€ (DSL Phone με 500λεπτά το μήνα δώρο) = 26.1€ η Vivodi αν έδινε εναντίων 11,9 (PSTN) +5€ (ΑΡΥΣ) + 10€ (ISP) = 26.9€ Εσύ αν ήσουν φοιτητής τι θα έβαζες;;;;

Για να καταλάβεις ποιοι φοβούνται ότι θα χάσουν τις αρπαχτές τους. 

Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει άμεση η έμμεση επιδότηση από το κράτος τότε δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα προσβολής του συγκεκριμένου σχεδίου.

----------


## giorgosc61

> Γιατί φτηνό Internet μόνο για τους φοιτητές?
> είναι καλύτερο η μείωση να κατανεμηθεί σε όλες τις συνδέσεις και όχι να υπάρξει τόση μεγάλη μείωση μόνο για τους φοιτητές....δηλαδή γιατί πρέπει ο φοιτητής να έχει φτηνό Internet μόνο για να παίζει?
> Γιατί ξέρουμε καλά ότι για παιχνίδια και τσόντες το θέλουν το Internet οι φοιτητές στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία....οπότε καλύτερα να παίσουν ΟΛΕΣ οι τιμές 20 ευρώ το μήνα παρά να παίρνουν μόνο κάποιοι προνομιούχοι φοιτητές το φτηνό Internet.
> Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως όσοι είναι άποροι δεν έχουν καν υπολογιστή...οπότε τί να το κάνουν το Internet?
> και όσοι θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε on-line βιβλιοθήκες, μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο από τα πανεπιστήμια οπότε τί να την κάνουν την ADSL?
> 
> Αν γίνει όντως το φοιτητικό ADSL τότε περιμένετε οι υπόλοιποι μειώσεις.....τι νομίζετε ότι με 20 ευρώ θα βγάζουν οι ISPs κέρδη? όχι βέβαια! οπότε αντίο μειώσεις για τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες Β κατηγορίας!


Φίλε δεν βράζουν όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η διευκόλυνση να έχεις πρόσβαση από το σπίτι με χαμηλό κόστος σε on-line βιβλιοθήκες ειδικά αν ασχολείσε με εργασίες και έρευνα. Αυτές οι εργασίες και η έρευνα είναι που προάγουν τις επιστήμες και πίστεψέ με οι φοιτητές θα έπρεπε να απολαμβάνουν και περισσότερων "προνομίων". Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο φοιτητής δεν έχει εισόδημα παρά μόνο "χατζηλίκι"

----------


## pelasgian

Το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι η άμετρη χρήση των προνομίων. Δηλαδή, λένε του τρελού να χε... και εκείνος ξεπατώνεται. Οι πρωτοετείς πάντως προβλέπω ότι θα ρημάξουν το internet, θα σαρώσουν τις τσόντες και τα online παιχνίδια παρά θα επισκέπτονται βιβλιοθήκες για «εργασίες και έρευνα που προάγουν τις επιστήμες». 

Με το σκεπτικό πάντως των κακών εισοδημάτων, θα πρέπει να δώσουν και στους ανέργους και στους χαμηλοσυνταξιούχους και ... και ... και ...

Αλήθεια, οι καθηγητές δε θα έπρεπε και αυτοί να έχουν ΤΣΑΜΠΑ internet για να ενημερώνονται και να βάζουν τις σημειώσεις του ONLINE μήπως και γλυτώσει και κάνα δεντράκι να γίνει χαρτοπολτός ή μήπως και δούμε και τίποτα καλύτερο από 20ής γενιάς φωτοτυπίες;

----------


## WebSeeker

Το DSL δεν είναι προνόμιο όπως το έχουν καταντήσει για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους αλλά δικαίωμα

Οι φοιτητές δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα περισσότερο από ένα άνεργο που ψάχνει δουλειά από το internet ή ένα παραπληγικό που είναι γι’αυτόν ένα από τα λίγα παράθυρα με τον έξω κόσμο

Προνόμια σε κατηγορίες που έχουν έντονο αμφιλεγόμενο χαρακτήρα σίγουρα δεν χαρακτηρίζονται κοινωνικά μέτρα

Αν βάλουμε εδώ ένα poll σχετικά με το αν έπρεπε ή όχι να έχουν έκπτωση οι φοιτητές ή όχι θα έδειχνε ότι υπάρχει μια αρκετά μεγάλη μερίδα που δεν θα το υποστήριζε

Οποιος φοιτητής έχει χαρτζιλίκι και όχι εισόδημα ας πάει να δουλέψει

Χαρά που θα κάνουν τα MGP και το emule

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Φίλε μου είμαι φοιτητής και μάλλον επιδεί δεν έχεις περάσει απο το χορό θα σου πω τα εξείς: έχουμε έληψη βιβλίων και το ιντερνετ μας λύνει τα χέρια, μας ζητάνε εργασίες και τρέχουμε σε net cafe για να μπορέσουμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε. Στέλνουμε εργασίες μέσο email και πολλές φορές τα αρχεία είναι τόσο μεγάλα που η γραμμή μας (Η μούφα 46,6kb) τρώει τις φρίκες της ζωής της.΄Ο λογαριασμός μας χτηπάει καμιά φορά κόκκινο. Τώρα για την δουλειά που λές, νομίζεις ότι ένας φοιτητής δεν ψάχνει εργασία?Φίλε μου είμαστε σπουδαστική κοινώτητα, θα προσφέρουμε έργο σε αυτό τον τόπο και μάλιστα προσοπικά επειδεί είμαι απο κλάδο Πληροφορικής θα συμβάλουμε στο να ανατυχθεί αυτός ο τοπός Τεχνολογικά. 
Ποτέ μην κρίνεις και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για κάτι, αν δεν έχεις μπεί στο χορό να χορέψεις....
Φιλικά απο ένα σύνολο Φοιτητών της Καβάλας.

----------


## pelasgian

Με διαφορά ο πιο ανορθόγραφος φοιτητής που έχω δει  :Razz: 

«επιδεί»
«έληψη»
«μέσο»
«χτηπάει»
«κοινώτητα»
«προσοπικά»
«επειδεί»

Δε πρέπει να τους δώσουν internet, ορθογραφικό λεξικό χρειάζονται  :HaHa:   :Razz:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing:

----------


## con

Το πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας εδώ μέσα είναι δυστυχώς γενικό (φοιτητές και όχι) και είναι επιεικώς ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ. Διαβάζοντας κοντεύω να ξεχάσω και αυτά που ξέρω... Όσοι δεν τα καταφέρνουν ας τα βάζουν πρώτα σε ένα Word για έλεγχο... Λυπηθείτε τον κόσμο!
Συμφωνώ πάντως με τον Mike-dealer και sorry για την off-topic παρατήρηση...

----------


## sdikr

Μπράβο   τα μήνυματα σας πρόσφεραν τρομέρα στο θέμα   :Evil:

----------


## Whiteyez

:ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:

----------


## KostasH

τελικα εχουμε κανενα νεο η τπτ ακομα περιμενουμε???

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Κοίτατε να δείτε δεν πρόλαβα να το περάσω στο WORD (όπως κάνουμε πολύ απο εδώ) γιατί το μήνυμα το έγραψα σε στιγμή έντασης και έχω πρόβλημα στο να προσέχω τι γράφω όταν γράφω γρήγορα. . Και το θέμα  δεν είναι τα ορθογραφικά αυτή την στιγμή.Τι να πώ ρε Pelasgian...Κάνε ξεχωριστό topic για τα ορθογραφικά και κόβε κόσμο στις εξετάσεις Ελεως...

----------


## pelasgian

«όπως κάνουμε πολύ» 
«Έλεως»

Μα ρε φίλε, μιλάμε τα πήρες όλα κι έφυγες! 
Δύο μηνύματα, 9 ορθογραφικά;

Και αυτά σε thread που ζητάς στο όνομα των φοιτητών να σας δώσουν γρήγορο internet διότι είσαστε το μέλλον της επιστήμης και το χρειάζεστε για να τη προωθήσετε και να μας πάτε μπροστά ορθογραφ... ερμ τεχνολογικά  :Mr. Green: 

Όπως κάνει το avatar σου, έτσι έκανα εγώ όταν σε διάβαζα  :Laughing: 

Άκουγα για σχολές που περνάνε οι φοιτητές με 1,5 στα 20 στις εξετάσεις, αλλά δε μπορούσα να φανταστώ τέτοιο πράγμα!

----------


## Ducklord

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί και στο παρελθόν, και πάλι τα ίδια.
TearDrop, το οτι ο γείτονας έχει Mercedes, κόβει, με κάποιο τρόπο, κάτι από εμένα που έχω Lada (λέμε τώρα, για παράδειγμα);
Όχι.

Το να μπει ένα σύνολο φοιτητών (και "φοιτητών") στο Internet, πολλοί από τους οποίους θα ξετινάξουν το μουλάρι, πληρώνοντας το 1/10 των χρημάτων που πληρώνω εγώ και άλλοι, με επηρεάζει;
Ναι.

Γιατί;
Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ =ΔΕΝ= έχει ανακοινώσει "διπλασιασμό του bandwidth του", ή αναβαθμίσεις της προκοπής.

Έτσι, θα αρχίσουμε πάλι να επαναλαμβάνουμε όσα λέγαμε και παλαιότερα: Το συνολικό X bandwidth θα γίνει X/2, για να "πάρουν και οι φοιτητές". Την ίδια στιγμή, οι φοιτητές θα πληρώνουν το ένα κλάσμα όσων δίνουμε εμείς για μία 384, μόνο που αυτοί θα παίρνουν μία 512. Έτσι, εμείς θα έχουμε μία σύνδεση X/5, και θα την πληρώνουμε και 5 φορές περισσότερο, ενώ οι φοιτητές μία Χ/2...

"Για να κάνουν έρευνα"

Όταν μας συμφέρει, ξεχνάμε τι εστί "πιταρισμένο DSLAM", έτσι; Βέεεβαια. Οι φοιτητές ΔΕΝ θα συνδέονται στα DSLAM, θα παίρνουν σύνδεση από το πεύκο στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, και έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει καμία επιβάρυνση στους υπόλοιπους. Ούτε θα πέσουν κάποιοι σαν τα κοράκια να πάρουν σύνδεση (σαν ένα γνωστό μου, που επειδή "χρωστάει ένα εργαστήριο" θεωρείται φοιτητής). 

Καλή μας τύχη

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ReverseR

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λογική σας....

Δλδ διαφωνείς οτί θα πρέπει να επιδοτέιται για κάθε φοιτητή το νετ?

Το αν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες άστο να το δούμε.

Σαν τα γνωστα ανέκδοτα με τον ελληνα και το γείτονά του έχουμε καταντήσει!  :Evil:

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Pelasgian όταν θα έχεις την ανάγκη μας. Τότε λέγε τις μπαρούφες σου με τα ορθογραφικά. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να αφήσεις τα forum αφού έχεις τέτοιο κόλλημα με τα ορθογραφικά και να πας στο Δημοτικό να κάνεις το Δάσκαλο στην Ορθογραφία...πολύ το τραβάς και δεν απαντάς στο θέμα.Το ότι δεν σε συμφέρει δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να βρίσκεις ότι νάνε και να λες τα δικά σου. Χαλαρά το αλλάζω το post μου με τα ορθογραφικά αν θέλω αλλά το αφήνω να δούνε τι άτομα κυκλοφορούνε στα forum...Λυπάμαι που χαλάω το topic αλλά δεν γίνετε αλλιώς

----------


## nikgr

για τους μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές ή αυτούς που κάνουν διδακτορικό υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσουν τίποτα?

----------


## pelasgian

Καλά, σοβαρά περιμένεις μή φοιτητή να «θυσιαστεί» για να πάρει το «καμάρι της Ελλάδος» internet «για να κάνει τα μαθήματά του;» Δηλαδή εσύ σε ένα εστιατόριο θα δεχόσουν να μην πάρεις αυτά που πλήρωσες, γιατί τα έφαγε ένας που δε πλήρωσε;

Τι πρέπει δηλαδή; να χαρούμε κιόλας; Ξέρεις πόσες εξαιρέσεις και ειδικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιος για να δικαιολογήσει φτηνό internet;

- Οι ακρίτες
- Οι γεωργοί
- Οι ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ (δωρεάν internet στους Αλβανούς, διότι είναι μακρυά από το τόπο τους και ...)
- Οι ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ (ψάχνουν για δουλειά)
- Οι γαζώτριες (μείναν άνεργες)
- Οι ναυτικοί (θα βρίσκουν πιο εύκολα μπάρκο)

Το όλο θέμα το ξεκίνησε ο Κωστάκης για να εντυπωσιάσει νομίζοντας ότι είναι τσάμπα. Ε, του έχουμε νέα: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. Μπορεί να ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙ το internet στην Ελλάδα, να το απαξιώσει, να το κάνει άχρηστο και τότε πίστέψτε με δεν θα έχει internet κανένας. Ήδη τσαντίζομαι που πληρώνω κερατιάτικα για 384 που είναι 280-320. Αν το κάνουν και 160-200 όπως φαντάζομαι, τότε απλά θα το βγάλω και θα μπαίνω μία στο τόσο με dialup.

----------


## ysand

"γίνετε"   :HaHa:  

Οκ, πέρα από την πλάκα, είναι σαν να σας πειράζει οπου οι φοιτητές πληρώνουν μισό εισιτήριο στα ΜΜΜ, και συνεπώς τα γεμίζουν, αρα δυσκολεύεστε να βρείτε θέση.

Έλεος ρε παιδιά.

Και σας ρωτάω:
Είναι όλοι οι φοιτητές "συμβατοί" με υπολογιστή?
Όχι, κατ'αρχάς οι μισοί σχεδόν που είναι κοπέλες δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι αυτό, ούτε πώς δουλεύουν μουλάρια και λοιπά.....  (Υπάρχουν και ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, για να μη με φαει καμιά από εδώ μέσα   :Razz:  )

Οπότε ήρεμα λιγο οκ?

----------


## ReverseR

Κοίτα και γω μπορεί να μην βλέπω ποτε κρατική τηλεοραση τη πληρώνω όμως.

Ξαναλέω θεωρείς οτί είναι μία κίνηση πρός λάθος κατεύθυνση?

Φυσικά χρήσιμο θα ήταν να πρόσφερε το κράτος ευκολίες για αγορα υπολογιστή και νετ για κάθε εντεκνη οικογένεια, μάλλον δεν μπορεί όμως ή δεν τον θεωρεί αναγκαίο...




> Τι πρέπει δηλαδή; να χαρούμε κιόλας; Ξέρεις πόσες εξαιρέσεις και ειδικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιος για να δικαιολογήσει φτηνό internet;
> 
> - Οι ακρίτες
> - Οι γεωργοί
> - Οι ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ (δωρεάν internet στους Αλβανούς, διότι είναι μακρυά από το τόπο τους και ...)
> - Οι ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ (ψάχνουν για δουλειά)
> - Οι γαζώτριες (μείναν άνεργες)
> - Οι ναυτικοί (θα βρίσκουν πιο εύκολα μπάρκο)


Καλά και εμένα η αποψή μου ειναι  οτι θα επρεπε υπήρχε υποχρεωτική πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ για το κάθε σπίτι όπωςς είναι πχ το νερό

Το θέμα είναι, πιστεύεις οτι το φθηνό ιντερνετ είναι σπατάλη των φόρων σου??
Και καλό θα ήταν η απαντησή σου να μην περιέχει τη λέξη πορνό.Γιατι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν σωστα τις δυνατότητες του νετ και θα επωφεληθούν από αυτο. Και από την άλλη και στα αμφιθεατρα οι περισότεροι μπαινουν για να κάνουν κανά τσιγάρο και να δουν κανα παλιό γνωστο. Να τα καταργήσουμε και αυτά?

----------


## pelasgian

Άλλο λεωφορείο που πάει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ στο σχολείο του, και άλλο INTERNET που παίζει σίγουρα το πουλί του 99% του χρόνου και κοιτάει πώς θα κλέψει καμία εργασία το 1% του χρόνου. Φοιτητής ήμουν και ξέρω. Είχε φτάσει το πανεπιστήμιο να πληρώνει ΚΕΡΑΤΙΑΤΙΚΟ bandwidth επειδή άκουγαν οι άλλοι ... ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ ράδιο. 

Κάποιοι το βιάσαν και ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι χάσαν το προνόμοιο. Ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι να αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζουν traffic shaping, δεν είναι; Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Στα χάλια που έχει το Ελληνικό adsl, το τελευταίο που χρειαζόμαστε είναι να βάλουν και τσάμπα φοιτητές μέσα. 

Ένα πράγμα σα την Ελληνική παιδεία. Είχε τα χάλια της επί χρόνια λόγω επετηρίδας, κάφρων δασκάλων, γελοίων βιβλίων και πάνω που κάτι είχε αρχίσει ΚΑΠΩΣ να στρώνει, ήρθαν και οι βουνίσιοι από την Αλβανία και πήγε 200 χρόνια πίσω. 

ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ θα γίνει και με το internet. Πάνω που πάει ΚΑΠΩΣ να φτιάξει, ΚΑΠΩΣ να γίνει φτηνό, ΚΑΠΩΣ να δουλέψει, θα μπουν μέσα δεκάδες χιλιάδες τσαμπατζίδες χρήστες ΒΑΡΕΩΣ τύπου και θα το ξετινάξουν και μετά θα θέλει άλλα τόσα χρόνια να έρθει στα ίσια του. 

Μεταξύ του να δουλεύει ΚΑΠΩΣ για αυτούς που το πληρώνουν και του να μη δουλεύει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ πληρώσεις δε πληρώσεις, εγώ προτιμώ το πρώτο, ειδικά όταν είμαι σε αυτούς που πληρώνουν.

Βασικά το όλο πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν κάποιοι νόμισαν ότι μπορούν να «πουλήσουν εξυπηρέτηση» τσάμπα. Δεν είναι όμως καθόλου τσάμπα αυτή η εξυπηρέτηση και στο τέλος θα κάνει ζημιά και από το μέτωπο αυτών που πληρώνουν διότι νομίζουν ότι τους ρίχνουν, αλλά και από το μέτωπο των φοιτητών που τώρα λένε «είπατε και ξείπατε». (Διότι το νερώσαν τελείως, πριν ήταν 512 full time, μετά έγινε 384, τώρα θα πουν 256, μετά χρονοχρέωση κλπ.)

Να δώσουν ΜΟΝΟ στους αριστούχους και στους ΆΠΟΡΟΥΣ φοιτητές. Τώρα ο φοιτητής που έχει το μπαμπά με 12 διαμερίσματα χρειάζεται τσάμπα internet; Σκατά τα κάναν όπως κάναν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ακούμπησαν.

----------


## Whiteyez

Φοιτητής : 10% χρήση net για δίαβασμα,πληροφορίες κλπ.
                90% χρήση net για download απο ταινίες, προγράμματα μέχρι όπου μπορεί να πάει το μυαλό σου

Αυτή είναι η δική μου άποψη..

----------


## pelasgian

Το ότι στα πανεπιστήμια πρέπει να βρεθεί υπουργός V10 με δύο διπλούς επικεφαλής, τούρμπο, 40 βαλβίδες και ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ όρεξη για σεξ και βία ώστε να φτιάξει το πράγμα είναι σαφές. Δηλαδή ΠΙΟ μπουρδέλο δε μπορεί να γίνει το σύστημα παιδείας. Του ανορθολογισμού το κάγκελο. Και για όλα φταίνε οι «μάγκες» που βρίσκουν τα παραθυράκια και τρυπώνουν. 

Μεταξύ του να αποδεχτούμε τη κατάσταση και να προσπαθήσουμε να τη διαχειριστούμε, μέχρι του να την ονομάσουμε και πρότυπη για εφαρμογή παντού, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά. 

Η ερώτησή μου είναι: πώς ξέρεις ότι ο φοιτητής είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ φτωχός και δίνεις σε όλους τσάμπα internet; Στις εστίες δίνουν ΤΣΑΜΠΑ φαί σε όλους ή μόνο στους απόρους; Ε, το ίδιο να κάνουν και με τους φοιτητές. 

Όχι μόνο κάνουν αυτό, αλλά θέλουν να έχει και δικό του τηλέφωνο, για να σιγουρέψουν ότι ΔΕΝ είναι άπορος. Αυτά είναι αστεία πράγματα και μόνο ένας πολιτικάντης θα σκεφτόταν κάτι τέτοιο. Δυστυχώς ΠΟΤΕ δεν ακούν τους μηχανικούς ή τους επιστήμονες σε αυτή τη χώρα, για αυτό και πάμε κατά διαόλου.

----------


## Whiteyez

Φίλε pelasgian συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όσα έχεις πει μέχρι τώρα...  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ReverseR

Αν  θεωρήσω το νετ αγαθό πρώτης αναγκής δεν χρειάζται να ελεγξω αν ο φοιτητής μπορούσε να το αγοράσει μόνος του.
Επίσης, αν θεωρήσω οτι το μελλόν της κάθε χώρας είναι οι φοιτητές της και τα αποθέματα γνώσης(όπως έχεις αναφέρει πολλές φορές στο φόρουμ) τότε θα προσπαθήσω σαν κ΄ρατος να του προσφέρω τα πάντα έτοιμα στο πιάτο, ακόμα και αν στο τέλος αυτός τα κλοτσήσει

----------


## sdikr

> Οκ, πέρα από την πλάκα, είναι σαν να σας πειράζει οπου οι φοιτητές πληρώνουν μισό εισιτήριο στα ΜΜΜ, και συνεπώς τα γεμίζουν, αρα δυσκολεύεστε να βρείτε θέση.
> 
> Έλεος ρε παιδιά.


Ναι αλλά αυτός που μπαίνει με "πασο"  στα ΜΜΕ  πρέπει να σηκώθει αν έρθει κάποιος που έχει πλήρωσει ολόκληρο το εισητηρίο   :Wink: 




> Καλά και εμένα η αποψή μου ειναι οτι θα επρεπε υπήρχε υποχρεωτική πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ για το κάθε σπίτι όπωςς είναι πχ το νερό


Μα θα γίνει και αυτό το 5234μχ




> Το θέμα είναι, πιστεύεις οτι το φθηνό ιντερνετ είναι σπατάλη των φόρων σου??
> Και καλό θα ήταν η απαντησή σου να μην περιέχει τη λέξη πορνό.Γιατι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν σωστα τις δυνατότητες του νετ και θα επωφεληθούν από αυτο. Και από την άλλη και στα αμφιθεατρα οι περισότεροι μπαινουν για να κάνουν κανά τσιγάρο και να δουν κανα παλιό γνωστο. Να τα καταργήσουμε και αυτά?


Ρε παιδιά πίσω απο το δαχτυλάκι πάλι κρύβεστε!

----------


## ReverseR

> Ρε παιδιά πίσω απο το δαχτυλάκι πάλι κρύβεστε!


Να σε κουράσω λίγο? Εξήγα το παραπάνω

----------


## Ducklord

Reverser, όχι, το Internet, αν η δουλειά σου δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό, =ΔΕΝ= είναι "αγαθό πρώτης ανάγκης". Μην μπλέκουμε την πρόσβαση με το φαγητό, το νερό και το... χαρτί υγείας. Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο.

Επίσης, το Internet απαιτεί, για να μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό, και έναν υπολογιστή.

Χμμμ....

"Φτωχοί φοιτητές με υπολογιστές"...

...ξαναμαναχμμμμμμ....

Όταν φώναζα για "χορηγία υπολογιστών", όσοι φοιτητές βρίσκονταν με κατηγορούσαν. Λογικό είναι: αφού αυτοί ΕΧΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ, και το μόνο που τους λείπει είναι η τσάμπα (λέμε τώρα) πρόσβαση.
Το μέτρο, όμως, δεν πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί με στόχο το να διευκολύνει αυτούς που ήδη έχουν, μα να βοηθήσει και αυτούς που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ στο να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση.
Και πως θα το κάνουν αυτό χωρίς υπολογιστή; Ή, μήπως, ΟΛΟΙ οι φοιτητές έχουν υπολογιστή;

Βέβαια, επιλέξαμε τη σωστή χορηγία για τους φοιτητές. Δεν χρειάζονται στέγη, τροφή, οικονομική βοήθεια και διευκολύνσεις... Χρειάζονται φθηνότερη διασκέδαση (κινηματογράφους, θέατρα ΚΑΙ adsl), μα και εισητήρια για να μπορούν, π.χ., να πάνε να δουν το "Κος. & Κα Σμίθ" και να μορφωθούν, ή να πάνε να αγοράσουν ένα δίσκο γιατί ο άλλος γέμισε με ταινίες. ΟΥΤΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ για φθηνότερα νοίκια, "κρατικό χαρτζιλίκι" κ.λπ...

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αυτοί που ΕΧΟΥΝ πρόβλημα, ΔΕΝ έχουν υπολογιστή, μα και αν έχουν, ΔΕΝ νοιάζονται και τόσο για το adsl. Νοιάζονται για τους γονείς τους, που τους στέλνουν το υστέρημά τους, για κανένα καινούργιο παπούτσι, κανένα 10ευρω μπας και βγούν για "εκείνο τον καφέ με τη Λίτσα", κ.λπ. Οι υπόλοιποι, που φωνάζουν, ΕΧΟΥΝ στέγη, ΕΧΟΥΝ σπίτι, ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν ("τους καλύπτει ο μμμπαμμμπάς", με τραβηγμένο το "μ"), ΕΧΟΥΝ υπολογιστή, και, ω, καλό θα ήταν να παίξουν και λίγο Counterstrike Source, για να το περιγράφουν την επόμενη μέρα στον Μπάμπη, που τα απογεύματα δουλεύει γκαρσόνι για να τη βγάλει καθαρή.

Το δε γελοίο είναι πως νομίζουν ορισμένοι πως όσοι εναντιωνόμαστε στα νέα μέτρα, ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα, για να μη πω πλανήτη. Δεν σπουδάσαμε ποτέ, ή δεν γνωρίζουμε κανέναν φοιτητή. Δεν έχουμε γνωρίσει από κοντά, μα ούτε καν φανταζόμαστε το προσωπικό τους δράμα, που δεν έχουν φθηνή σύνδεση και ο Φρεντοκοκολίνο είχε μονάχα 2 παγάκια το απόγευμα. Ή, απλά, είμαστε κακοί και θέλουμε την καταστροφή της χώρας μας, ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, μας έχει επηρεάσει το πολύ σερφάρισμα, και το θέλουμε μονάχα δικό μας - τόση ταχύτητα, που ξεχειλίζει, και να μην την μοιραζόμαστε; τσκ-τσκ-τσκ... Είμαστε κατάπτυστοι...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας
Υ.Γ.: "My preciousssssss..... Δε θα πάρετε adsl..... Είναι μόνο δικό μου....", και άλλα χαζά...

----------


## kanenas3

Έχω μια απορία...Τόσο καιρό πολλοί εδώ μέσα κατηγορούσαν τους πολιτικούς και έλεγαν ότι τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να γίνει. Τώρα που είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο όλοι θυμήθηκαν ότι οι φοιτητές είναι άχρηστοι και θα τρώνε όλο το bandwidth σε τσόντες και μουλάρια!!! Όλοι εμείς δηλαδή βάλαμε DSL για να βλέπουμε τα mail μας;;;; Πέρα από αυτό δε νομίζω ότι αλλάζει κάτι σε σχέση με το καθεστώς που ίσχυε και πριν. Οι φοιτητές εδώ και πολλά χρόνια απολάμβαναν δωρεάν ή σχεδόν δωρεάν internet. Τι σας πείραξε λοιπόν τώρα; Μην τυχόν πέσει η ταχύτητα σας; Και αν αντιδράτε γι’ αυτό γιατί πιστεύεται ότι φταίνε οι φοιτητές; 
Προσωπικά μου θυμίζει την εποχή που άνοιξε το adslgr και όλοι έβριζαν όλους τους πιλοτικούς...

Anyway, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα οι φοιτητές καθώς ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι θα βάλουν και τι χρήση θα κάνουν. Αν φταίει κάποιος για την κατάσταση (που για μένα έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά) του internet στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι άλλος από τον ΟΤΕ και όλους τους υποτιθέμενους ανταγωνιστές του...

Γι’ αυτό ψυχραιμία και από δω και πέρα ελπίζω εκτός από προσφορές τύπου Ram και φοιτητικά να έχουμε και περισσότερη ποιότητα στις συνδέσεις μας.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Φίλε ΠαπιοΆρχοντα :-) .Πολλά απο αυτά που λες με βρίσκουνε συμφωνώ σαν φοιτητή.ΑλλΑ στην περίπτωση μου και στην περίπτωση πολλών άλλων φοιτητών του κλάδου μου (Πληροφορικής) είναι αναγκαία η χρήση Η/Υ και η πρόσβαση στο Ιντερνετ. Το 90% των εργασιών μας το στέλνουμε σε Ηλεκτρονική Μορφή. Και η επικοινωνία μας με τους καθηγητές και η λήψη των εργασιών γίνετε μέσο Ιντερνετ.Πώς κάποιος φοιτητής του κλάδου της Πληροφορικής θα μπορέσει να αντεπεξέλθει? .Επίσης λόγο έλλειψης βιβλίων αναγκαζόμαστε να κατεβάζουμε pdf και με δικά μας έξοδα να κάνουμε βιβλιοδεσίες και μέσο των σημειώσεων που κατεβάσαμε και εκτυπώσαμε να διαβάζουμε.Πέσμου μία λύση σε όλα αυτά.Εμείς θα ήμασταν ευχαριστημένοι και με μία Dial Up που ούτε 56K δεν είναι πλέον. 

Πριν μάθω για το φοιτητικό Ιντερνετ κάναμε συζητήσεις με παιδιά και λέγαμε έστω να μας έδιναν το προνόμιο να είχαμε μια 56Κ σύνδεση. Και ας μην είχαμε E-Mule κτλπ απλά να έχουμε ένα λιγότερο έξοδο.

Τώρα για τον εργαζόμενο φοιτητή...Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δουλεύει μόνο σε καφετέρια.. Προσωπικά δουλεύω μέσο του Pc για να ελαφρύνω λίγο τους γονείς μου που έχουνε ακόμα ένα παιδί να σπουδάσουνε..Λοιπόν ας μην κοιτάμε μονόπλευρα και να λέμε ότι όλα είναι έτσι.
Και επίσης ρε παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνω την νοοτροπία του Έλληνα να πέφτει σαν το κοράκι να κατασπαράξει κάποιον που αποκτάει ένα προνόμιο καλύτερο ίσος από αυτό που έχει. Και στην τελική αυτό επισπεύσει καταστάσεις επιτέλους να φτάσουμε τα Ευρωπαϊκά Επίπεδα. 
Είναι καιρός να χαλαρώσουμε γιατί τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δούμε...ας μην επισπεύδουμε να κατακρίνουμε Κάτι που δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ακόμα...

----------


## ReverseR

ΜΑ φυσικά θα έπρεπε να διευκολύνει και την αποκτηση υπολογιστή αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα για να γίνει!

Το να υποστηρίζεις οτι είναι μια λάθος κίνηση επείδη οι μισοί και βάλε φοιτητές θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν λάθος η δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσουν δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα. Γιατι όπως είπες ουτε οι εκπτώσεις στα ΜΜΜ, θέατρα και δελφινάρια αξιοποιούνται σωστά από την πλειονότητα των φοιτήτων αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί λόγω καταργησής τους. Και σε τελευταία αναλυση μια αξιολογηση της σωστης χρήσεως των ευκολιών στο βαθμο που αναφέρεστε έχει και ένα κόστος παράλογο. Επίσης ένα κράτος είναι φυσικό να ευνοεί και να επενδύει σε μερικές κοινωνικές ομάδες, προσμένοντας οτι στο τέλος θα κερδίσει περισσότερα από αυτές.





> Βέβαια, επιλέξαμε τη σωστή χορηγία για τους φοιτητές. Δεν χρειάζονται στέγη, τροφή, οικονομική βοήθεια και διευκολύνσεις... Χρειάζονται φθηνότερη διασκέδαση (κινηματογράφους, θέατρα ΚΑΙ adsl), μα και εισητήρια για να μπορούν, π.χ., να πάνε να δουν το "Κος. & Κα Σμίθ" και να μορφωθούν, ή να πάνε να αγοράσουν ένα δίσκο γιατί ο άλλος γέμισε με ταινίες. ΟΥΤΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ για φθηνότερα νοίκια, "κρατικό χαρτζιλίκι" κ.λπ...


Και στέγη και τροφή και τα υπόλοιπα παρέχονται σε όσους τα χρειάζονται




> Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αυτοί που ΕΧΟΥΝ πρόβλημα, ΔΕΝ έχουν υπολογιστή, μα και αν έχουν, ΔΕΝ νοιάζονται και τόσο για το adsl. Νοιάζονται για τους γονείς τους, που τους στέλνουν το υστέρημά τους, για κανένα καινούργιο παπούτσι, κανένα 10ευρω μπας και βγούν για "εκείνο τον καφέ με τη Λίτσα", κ.λπ. Οι υπόλοιποι, που φωνάζουν, ΕΧΟΥΝ στέγη, ΕΧΟΥΝ σπίτι, ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν ("τους καλύπτει ο μμμπαμμμπάς", με τραβηγμένο το "μ"), ΕΧΟΥΝ υπολογιστή, και, ω, καλό θα ήταν να παίξουν και λίγο Counterstrike Source, για να το περιγράφουν την επόμενη μέρα στον Μπάμπη, που τα απογεύματα δουλεύει γκαρσόνι για να τη βγάλει καθαρή.


Εδω με μπερδεύεις. Αυτό είναι "δικό μου" επιχείρημα αφου εσύ είσαι κατα της επιδότησης του νετ. Αν εννοείς οτι παιρνω αυτη τη θέση επειδή είμαι με τους ευνοόυμενους, οχι προσπαθω να είμαι αντικειμενικός σε αυτά που λέω




> Το δε γελοίο είναι πως νομίζουν ορισμένοι πως όσοι εναντιωνόμαστε στα νέα μέτρα, ζούμε σε άλλη χώρα, για να μη πω πλανήτη. Δεν σπουδάσαμε ποτέ, ή δεν γνωρίζουμε κανέναν φοιτητή. Δεν έχουμε γνωρίσει από κοντά, μα ούτε καν φανταζόμαστε το προσωπικό τους δράμα, που δεν έχουν φθηνή σύνδεση και ο Φρεντοκοκολίνο είχε μονάχα 2 παγάκια το απόγευμα. Ή, απλά, είμαστε κακοί και θέλουμε την καταστροφή της χώρας μας, ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, μας έχει επηρεάσει το πολύ σερφάρισμα, και το θέλουμε μονάχα δικό μας - τόση ταχύτητα, που ξεχειλίζει, και να μην την μοιραζόμαστε; τσκ-τσκ-τσκ... Είμαστε κατάπτυστοι...


μπα απλά είστε λίγο υπερβολικοί. Ακόμα και δίκιο να είχατε, αυτα που θα χάσει το κρατος γι αυτά πυ συζητάμε έιναι το δεκαράκι που δίνεις εσύ στο γύφτο. Εδω υπάρχουν άλλες τρύπες που φευγουν δις και τρις σε τρίτους ιδιώτες  χωρίς κανένα κοινωνικό όφελος και τώρα μιλάμε για την παπαρίτσα του καραμανλή για να μπορεσει να κοιμάται ήσυχος τα βράδια οτι προώθησε την  τεχνολογία στη χώρα του.

Κατι ψιλοασχετο. Στις ΗΠΑ που συμπαθώ ιδιαιτέρως τα παιδάκια της τρίτης τάξης μαθαίνουν τυφλό συστημα πληκτρολόγησης, για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε. Και δεν θα ήταν και τόσο δύσκολο να ξεκινήσει κάτι ανάλογο και εδώ

Ps:answers are not expected, απλά προσωπικά απαντάω για να με πάρει ο ύπνος :Thumb Dup:

----------


## GP

Υπάρχει καμία ψυχή να επιβεβαιώσει (ή να απορρίψει) την υποψία μου ότι οι φοιτητές θα μπουν σε καινούργιο VP του ATM να τελειώσει το debate?

----------


## ReverseR

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα δυσλειτουργίας του δικτύου. Ο ΟΤΕς αργά και σταθερα  προσφέρει υπηρεσίες μιας ΟΚ ποιότητας. Και δεν νομίζω οτι θα συνεχίσει να είναι τροχοπΕδη στο βαθμό που ήταν μέχρι τώρα όσον αφορά τις ευρυζωνικές

----------


## WAntilles

Εγώ θα πω 2-3 πραγματάκια τελευταία, μιας και έχω εκφραστεί επανειλημμένα και ενδελεχώς επί του θέματος.

1. Πριν από 3 μήνες είχε αρχίσει μία δήθεν "έγκυρη" off-the-record "πληροφόρηση" από κάποιους, ότι ο ακατονόμαστος ΔΕΚ.Α.Ε. (υβρίδιο ΔΕΚΟ-ΑΕ), θα έριχνε τιμολογιακά τα πάγια μία κλάση κάτω και ταυτόχρονα θα ανέβαζε τις γραμμές μία κλάση πάνω.



2. Ταυτόχρονα είχε αρχίσει να "μαγειρεύεται" από τους πολιτικούς που κυβερνούν, το "φοιτητικό" aDSL.



3. Από τότε είχα κρούσει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου ότι *δεν υπάρχει η απαραίτητη υποδομή από τον ακατονόμαστο* για τέτοιο εγχείρημα, και ότι *οι μιλλιούννια υπερβαρείς μουλαρο-χρήστες (οι φοιτητές)* που θα εισέλθουν, *θα καταστήσουν κυριολεκτικά ανύπαρκτο το flat-rate "broadband" για αυτούς που το χρειάζονται πραγματικά και το πληρώνουν και μάλιστα αδρά, χωρίς ήδη να έχει αποδεκτή ποιότητα*. Και είχαμε πει τότε *να μπουν χοντρά όρια ασφαλείας με ογκοχρεώσεις και κλείσιμο πορτών για να αποκλειστούν τα p2p*.



4. Στο μεταξύ έγινε η διαμαρτυρία και ο ακατονόμαστος μας έγραψε στ' @@@@@@@ του.



5. Και *έρχεται τώρα να δέσει το όλο "γλυκό" με:

α. το "φοιτητικό" aDSL να είναι τελικά πλήρως αχαλίνωτο, χωρίς κανένα απολύτως περιορισμό.

β. να διαφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα ότι το 1 ήταν όνειρο απατηλό και δεν θα γίνει ποτέ.*



6. *Συμπεραίνω* λοιπόν ότι:

α. *Τα ψεύδη* - γιατί περί ψευδών πρόκειται - του 1 *τα διέδιδαν* οργανωμένα-συστηματικά-εντεταλμένα, *κάποιοι προφανώς του κυβερνώντος κόμματος, ώστε να δράσουν σαν παραπέτασμα καπνού και αντιπερισπασμό στο αχαλίνωτο "φοιτητικό" aDSL*, που ήθελαν από τότε να περάσει, προφανώς για λαϊκίστικους-ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους. *Διότι γνώριζαν ότι άνθρωποι σαν κάποιους από εμάς εδώ* μέσα, που το χρειάζονται το aDSL ποιότητας για τη δουλειά τους και το πληρώνουν αδρά, *θα αντιδρούσαν απέναντι σε κάτι τέτοιο*.

β. Ήταν *από την αρχή προσχεδιασμένο να είναι χωρίς όρια το "φοιτητικό" aDSL. Η αρχική ανακοίνωση για ογκοχρέωση και η δήθεν "μεγάλη μάχη" της κυβέρνησης για τους φοιτητές ήταν απλά και μόνο για το θεαθήναι (και τις ψήφους που θα έρθουν).*

γ. Τώρα *με το αχαλίνωτο "φοιτητικό" aDSL, θα έχουν άλλη μία μεγάλη δικαιολογία καί οι κυβερνώντες αλλά καί ο ακατονόμαστος, ότι δήθεν "προάγουν" και ποιοτικώς και* - κυρίως - *τιμολογιακώς το aDSL στην Ελλάδα.

δ. Προς όλους τους φοιτητές που υπέγραψαν τη διαμαρτυρία: -> εγώ προσωπικά θα ντρεπόμουν εάν ήμουν ένας από αυτούς.*

ε. Προφανώς *τα του 1 δεν θα συμβούν ποτέ.*

στ. Εν τέλει, *μόλις κατάφεραν οι φοιτητές με την απληστία τους να καταστρέψουν κάθε ελπίδα για ποιοτικό και λογικού κόστους aDSL σε αυτή τη χώρα.* Εύγε σε όλους τους.

ζ. Επειδή "Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή" και *σε λιγότερο από μήνα* θα εφαρμοστεί το αχαλίνωτο "φοιτητικό" aDSL, σας προειδοποιώ ότι *όλοι όσοι εδώ μέσα έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή γραμμές aDSL, θα κλάψουμε πραγματικά -> οδυρμός.*

----------


## kadronarxis

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά.Δύσκολο θέμα.

Πιστεύω οι φοιτητές να έχουν adsl, αλλά με κάποιο όριο download κάθε μήνα.Και ας τους το δίνουν και τζάμπα.

{edited}-- το παραξήλωσα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ReverseR

Δλδ πλέον δεν θα έχετε πλέον επιχείρηματα γιατι η τιμή που προσφέρεται το adsl στη χώρα μας θα είναι αυτή που παίρνουν οι φοιτητές.

Προσωπική εκτιμηση: Δεν πρόκειται να έχουμε χειρότερη κατάσταση με το adsl στην ελλάδα απο αυτή που ειχαμε πριν κανα 10 μηνο

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Κάτσε ρεσυ Wantilles έτσι όπως τα λές η σπουδαστική κοινότητα θα είναι υπεύθυνη για το γκρέμισμα του adsl της χώρας....καιρός είναι να σφίξουνε τα λουριά και να γίνει μία αναβάθμιση του Ακατονόμαστου αλλά και τον "ανεξαρτήτων" πλέων εταιριών ώστε να στηριχτεί η κίνηση των Βουβαλιών, Ανεπρόκοπων, Χαραμοφάηδων και άχρηστων φοιτητών που δεν πρόκριτε να προσφέρουνε τπτ στο μέλλον σε αυτή την χώρα... Έτσι όπως το πάτε να μας βάλετε στην πηρά όλους τους φοιτητές να μας κάψετε. Είπαμε ρε παιδιά...

----------


## ReverseR

Κάτι άλλο: 
Δεν εχω ξεκαθαρήσει  αν το φτηνό νετ αποτελεί προσφορά της κυβερνησης ή του ΟΤΕ. Πιθανόν η κυβέρνηση να μην βάζει καθόλου  το χέρι στη τσέπη

----------


## raver1908

Συμφωνώ με τον MIKE-DEALER!!!! Εσείς που ενοχληθήκατε να κοιτάζετε τις δουλείες σας και όχι μόλις δείτε να δίνουν ένα προνόμιο σε κάποιον να πέσετε να τον φάτε! Τι σας ενοχλεί που θα πάρουν οι φοιτητές τσάμπα adsl??? Και απαντώ απλά σκάσατε από τη ζήλια σας!!!!
Και με τα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ  δεν μπορεί κανείς να στηρίξει ένα τεκμηριωμένο επιχείρημα........εκτός από τους πολιτικούς.
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω εσείς τι το κάνετε τόσο γρήγορο ιντερνετ??? Για να μπαίνετε σε σελίδες????
Δεν νομίζω!!! Το kazaa και το e-mule σας τρώει. Οπότε μην λέτε τους φοιτητές. 
Και ελπίζω να θυμάστε το ανέκδοτο που είπε ο Χρυστοδουλος με τον Έλληνα και την κατσίκα του γείτονα......Αυτό κάνετε τώρα!!!
Τέλος όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες του adsl τόσο αυξάνετε η ποιότητα του αλλά και οι καλύτερες τιμές του και αυτό δεν μπορεί να το διαψεύσει κανένας γιατί είναι ο νόμος της αγοράς που ισχύει σε όλα τα αγαθά και τις υπηρεσίες!!!
*Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται το λάθος του, ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται και χαζός επιμένει!!!!!*

----------


## mrsaccess

Προφανώς το μέτρο έγινε για να αυξήσει τα ποσοστά της διείσδυσης του δικτύου (και της ευρυζωνικότητας)  στη χώρα μας.

Το έδωσαν στους φοιτητές γιατί εκεί θα υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη απορρόφηση. Πχ το 30% των φοιτητών μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί την προσφορά ενώ αν γινόταν σε αγρότες ή συνταξιούχους η χρήση της προσφοράς να μη ξεπερνούσε το 5%.

Και εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος ότι το δίνουν πλήρως ελεύθερο. Το έχω ξαναπεί άλλωστε, το μονίμως on-line με μικρό κόστος βοηθάει την ανάπτυξη διαδικτυακής συνείδησης και όχι ο τεράστιος όγκος κατεβάσματος δεδομένων. Δεν είναι ανάπτυξη το να κατεβάζει κάποιος ταινίες. Είναι όμως να στέλνει email, να συμμετέχει σε forums, να χρησιμοποιεί instant messengers ή απλά να surfάρει και να ψάχνει για πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο. Τα μικρά πράγματα δηλαδή που δεν απαιτούν όγκο δεδομένων αλλά όσο πιο απλή διαδικασία σύνδεσης στο ίντερνετ. Δηλαδή το pc είναι πάντα στο ίντερνετ χωρίς να πατήσω κάποιο κουμπί και χωρίς να μετράω και τα δευτερόλεπτα ακόμα εξαιτίας του χαρατσιού που ονομάζεται ΕΠΑΚ...

Πάντως θα περιμένω λίγο να δω πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα καθώς πολλές προβλέψεις που ακούστηκαν εδώ μπορεί να είναι εντελώς άστοχες.

Γιατί; Έστω μια παρέα 10 φοιτητών. Φυσιολογικά πράγματα. Έστω ότι βάζουν και οι 10 adsl. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μοιράζονται μεταξύ τους τα δεδομένα που κατεβάζουν. Γιατί να κατεβάσουμε όλοι την ίδια ταινία; Αν όμως ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί αρκετά την γραμμή του και κατεβάζει 2giga την ημέρα τότε κάθε μέρα στην παρέα έρχονται 20giga δεδομένα! 600giga το μήνα! Έλεος! Αυτό δεν γίνεται! Και να θέλουν δεν μπορούν καν να οργανώσουν όλο αυτό το υλικό!
Άρα λογικά κάποιοι απλά θα κάθονται κάνοντας έτσι το contention ratio να λειτουργεί καλύτερα!

----------


## Mike-Dealer

lol Βοήθειά μας.

----------


## alestros

Ρε σεις το χετε κουράσει πολύ το θέμα... Μας έχετε πιασει τους φοιτητες κ μας στησατε στα 11μ. Ελεος  κ λετε  οτι εσεις το dsl το θελετε για τη δουλεια σας... Και εμεις κ εσεις κυριως για τσοντες κ για τα λοιπα dls το θελουμε... τωρα αν για καποιον ειναι μερος της επιχειρησης κ τοσο σημαντικο να βαλει μισθωμενη γραμμη..! Ολοι εσεις ειστε οι σοβαρει οι ψευτο bussines men κ μεις ειμαστε τα ρεμαλια που τρωνε τα λεφτα των γωνιων τους.. ΑΜΑΝ πια σας σιχαθηκα

----------


## ReverseR

> Το έδωσαν στους φοιτητές γιατί εκεί θα υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη απορρόφηση. Πχ το 30% των φοιτητών μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί την προσφορά ενώ αν γινόταν σε αγρότες ή συνταξιούχους η χρήση της προσφοράς να μη ξεπερνούσε το 5%.


Θα μπορούσε να το δώσει σε 6πλάσιους παπούδες βρε. Της νυχτας τα καμώματα τα βλέπει η μέρα και γελάει με το συμπαθιο  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

raver1908 όταν μετά θα κλαίς και εσύ μαζί γιατί το bandwith θα πάει στο διάολο ελπίζω να αλλάξεις το στυλάκι με το οποίο γράφεις.Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και δεν είναι απλώς στην επιφάνεια,όταν καλά καλά το δίκτυο δεν μπορεί να ορθοποδήσει τώρα τι θα γίνει μετά?Γιαυτό ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο και θα δούμε όταν με το κακό ισχύσει το φοιτητικό adsl τι θα έχει να πεί ο ΟΤΕ για τα χάλια που θα ακολουθήσουν....Αυτά είναι τα τελευταία μου σχόλια περί φοιτητικό adsl.

----------


## ReverseR

Πάντως εξοργίζει αρκετό φοιτιτόκοσμο το παρόν θρεντ.

Λοιπόν, την πατήσατε όλοι σας, κόλπο του φορουμ μας ήτανε να εγγραψει καινούργια μέλη

----------


## raver1908

Δικαίωμα του ο καθένας τι θα κατεβάζει ότι θέλει!!! Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σας ενοχλεί??? Το ότι θα κατεβάζουν ταινίες ή ότι τους δίνουν τσάμπα νετ? Δηλαδή αυτοί που έχουν adsl τώρα τι κατεβάζουν.....φιστίκια???
Και τα οικονομάνε.
Ο φοιτητής έρχεται καθημερινά στο δίλημμα: Να πάρω τσιγάρα ή να πάρω να φάω?
Αυτό όμως δεν το καταλαβαίνουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα!!!
Επίσης οι τιμές μετά από αυτό θα πέσουν και αυτό συμφέρει όλους μας!!

----------


## ReverseR

> raver1908 όταν μετά θα κλαίς και εσύ μαζί γιατί το bandwith θα πάει στο διάολο ελπίζω να αλλάξεις το στυλάκι με το οποίο γράφεις.Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και δεν είναι απλώς στην επιφάνεια,όταν καλά καλά το δίκτυο δεν μπορεί να ορθοποδήσει τώρα τι θα γίνει μετά?Γιαυτό ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο και θα δούμε όταν με το κακό ισχύσει το φοιτητικό adsl τι θα έχει να πεί ο ΟΤΕ για τα χάλια που θα ακολουθήσουν....Αυτά είναι τα τελευταία μου σχόλια περί φοιτητικό adsl.


Λέτε να ξεμείνει ο ΟΤΕ από bandwidth :Evil: 

Γνκα τώρα με τις οπτικές το κόστη έχουν πέσει πολύ να ξέρετε, όχι οτι είχε ποτε ο οτε πρόβλημα με το κεφάλαιο.

----------


## No-Name

Ναι θα πέσουν όπως θα έπεφταν και τον Σεπτέμβρη όπως λέγανε κάποιοι,αλλά και πάλι τι να την κάνεις την 512 αφού με την κατάντια που θα επέρθει με 10-12 θα κατεβάζουμε πια...οπότε!

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ρε παιδιά δεν πρόκειτε να πέσει το Bandwith.Είναι δυνατόν να πουλαέι πχ Forthnet 512 και να κατεβάζεις με 20 πχ? Τότε θα κλοτσίσουνε όλοι οι πελάτες, μυνήσεις, κακό....  Δεν είναι τόσο απλό.Χαλαρώστε λίγο.

----------


## raver1908

Και για αυτούς που έχουν *πρόβλημα όρασης* το επαναλαμβάνω:::::::"Τέλος όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες του adsl τόσο αυξάνετε η ποιότητα του αλλά και οι καλύτερες τιμές του και αυτό δεν μπορεί να το διαψεύσει κανένας γιατί είναι ο νόμος της αγοράς που ισχύει σε όλα τα αγαθά και τις υπηρεσίες!!!"
Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαπτίσαμε!!!!
angeln20 τι έγινε ενοχληθήκαμε γιατί μετά το γεγονός δεν θα κατεβαίνουν γρήγορα οι ταινίες????

Πες τα ΜΙΚΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mitsaras

Φοβάμαι μην τυχόν θεωρήσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι "καλώς εποίησε το φοιτητικό DSL, και έπεσε για ύπνο για 1-2 χρονάκια", να ξεκουραστεί κι αυτός ρε παιδί μου.

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό πάντως το ότι νέος κόσμος (πελάαατες μου) θα μπει στον κόσμο του internet, και μάλιστα όχι με μια ταπεινή ( :Wink:  ISDN. Αλλά μήπως ο ΟΤΕ θα παραμελήσει τους υπόλοιπους, γιατί θα κρεμαστεί από αυτό το έργο για να δικαιολογήσει ότι "ακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις";

----------


## pk33

> Αυτή τη νοοτροπία μερικών δε μπορώ να την καταλάβω. Είναι σαν να λέμε "ο γείτονας εχει Mercedes, εγώ δεν έχω, ελπίζω να του καεί, να του το τρακάρουν για να μην έχει και αυτός". Ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους απο αυτή τη νοοτροπία και δείτε το λίγο πιο ανοιχτόμυαλα το θέμα. 
> 
> Στην τελική δεν ασχολούνται ολοι οι φοιτητές με παιχνίδια και τσόντες. Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι (εγώ πιστεύω η πλειοψηφία) που το χρειάζεται το internet για σοβαρούς λόγους. Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρξες ποτέ σου φοιτητής (μάλλον όχι αν κρινω απο τα λεγόμενα σου) αλλα αν υπήρξες και κατα την διάρκεια των σπουδών σου ασχολιόσουν μονο με παιχνίδια και τσόντες δεν σημαίνει οτι αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό.


Έσω περάσει 10 χρόνια στα φοιτητικα έδρανα για δίπλωμα και μερικά μεταπτυχιακά, και όταν είπα πέρυσι στο ΟΠΑ ότι έχω ADSL και θέλω πρόσβαση στα ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά που δικαούμουν ώς μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής, η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν γίνεται γιατί πρέπει να πάρω IP από το ΟΠΑ, και το ΟΠΑ δίνει μόνο dialup. Όπως ξαναγράψαμε εδώ μέσα έτσι δουλέυουν οι ελληνικές βιβλιοθήκες. Για πες μου τώρα, τι θα το κάνει ο φοιτητής του ΟΠΑ το ADSL όταν δεν θα μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στη βιβλιοθήκη?

Επίσης η λογική μου είναι όως έχω γράψει κατ επανάληψη ότι με το φοιτητικό Internet κανένας δεν θα έχει κέρδη και θα πρέπει να τα βρούν από άλλού, δηλαδή από τα υπόλοιπα κορόιδα που έχουν ADSL. Είναι σωστό αυτό?

Ναι δεν θέλω να έχω εγώ LADA και ο διπλανός μου MERCEDES απλά επειδή σε αυτόν έδωσαν τη MERCEDES στο 1/5 της τιμής που θα την πληρώσω εγώ. Προτιμώ η MERCEDES να έχει κόστος 1/3 της τωρινής τιμής για ΟΛΟΥΣ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το θεωρείς αυτό παράλογο

----------


## fiddler

λοιπον επειδη ειμαι και εγώ στο ΟΠΑ απλα θελω να πω δυο λογιά. Ο φιλος μας παραπανω αναφερει οτι για να μπει στην βιβλιοθηκη θελει Ip πανεπιστημιου. Ε λοιπον η dial-up που προσφέρει το πανεπιστημιο ειναι μολις 60 απο οσο ξέρω . Για να καταφερει κανεις μπει πρεπει να κανει ταμα. Συνήθως χανει την υπομονη του και τραβαει κλωτσιες στο PC. Αρα λοιπον οπως και να εχει δεν μπορεις να μπεις στην βιβλιοθηκη της σχολης απο το σπιτι. Παει αυτο. Εγω θα πω μια μικρη ιστορια. Φετος στο 4αρτο εξαμηνο ειχα καποια μαθηματα με εργασιες. Συγκεκριμμενα δομες δεδομενων , αλγοριθμους και αρχεια και βασεις δεδομενων επισης λειτουργικα συστηματα. Λοιπον αυτα τα 4 μαθηματα ειχαν ολα σημειωσεις στο ιντερνετ . Φανταστειτε ποσα Mb ειναι αυτα. Επισης οι εργασιες στα δυο απο αυτα ήθελαν ενασχοληση για παρα πολλες ώρες ειδικα οι αλγοριθμοι και ο οι βασεις δεδομενων επρεπε να εισαι συνεχως στο ιντερνετ στο ενα για να ψάχνεις πληροφοριες που θα σε βοηθήσουν και στο αλλο για να φτιαξεις μια βάση δεδομενων στο ιντερνετ σε jsp. Ε λοιπον πριν κανα μηνα που ήρθε ο λογαρισμος ήταν γύρω στο 50 ευρω και πιστεψτε με δεν ήταν απο αλλη χρήση παρα των εργασιων και ελαχιστον σερφινγκ. Επισης αν αναλογιστει κανεις την μηνιαία συνδρομη που πληρωνει καποιος για dial-up το κοστος ανερχεται στα 70 ευρω περιπου. Γιατι λοιπον εγω για να κανω τις εργασιες μου πρεπει να πληρωνω τα κερατα μου και να μην εχει προβλεψει καποιος να εχω μια συνδεση χωρις χρονοχρέωση ας ήταν και 128kbps. και μην μου πειτε να πηγαινα στη σχολη να κανω τις εργασιες γιατι πειτε μου ποιος μπορει να κατσεις 12 ώρες στην σχολη έχοντας μαθηματα και εργασιες. 
Η γνώμη μου τελικα ειναι οτι για καποιες ομαδες φοιτητων η υπαρξη συνδεσης μονο με παγιο ειναι σωτήρια. Τώρα για τους υπολοιπους δεν ξέρω , ας αναλύσουν και αυτοι στο τι ακριβως τους χρησιμευει το ιντερνετ. 
Μην ξεχασω να πω πως φυσικα και εγω με την σειρα μου αν με το καλο βάλω 512 που λεει οτι θα ειναι το φοιτητικο , θα έχω ολη την μερα το Pc και θα κατεβάζω αλλο αυτό δεν αναιρεί τα προηγουμενα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Βλέπω τα τσοντίδια, να κατεβαίνουν σύννεφο...

----------


## frap

Βάλτε φυτίλια στο NOC/σχολή σας να εγκαταστήσει proxy server και να σας εκδόσει προσωπικά certificates (ή ακόμη και με το username/pass που έχετε για την dialup) για authentication.

Μέσω του proxy θα μπορούν τότε να σας επιτρέπουν πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες του πανεπιστημίου που έχετε το δικαίωμα να χρησηιμοποιείτε από οποιοδήποτε provider.

Όλα γίνονται...

-K.

----------


## MysticPanos

αχ τι να το κανω το φοιτητικο adsl αφου ακομα να επεκτεινουν το δικτυο (για 7 χιλιομετρα ρε γαμωτο για 7 κ@#$ χιλιομετρα   :Evil:   :RTFM:    )

----------


## ipo

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να ενσωματωθεί το παρόν θέμα στο  "Φοιτητικό DSL κάτι καλό ή κακό για τους υπόλοιπους;", αφού το αντικείμενο συζήτησης είναι το ίδιο. Τώρα γράφουμε σε 2 thread για το ίδιο πράμα.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Υπομονή φίλε μου.

Ανακοίνωση θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στην ΔΕΘ? Κάτι τέτοιο πήρε το αυτί μου.

----------


## pk33

> Αφού μας δουλεύουν όλοι μωρέ, αν ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει χονδρική 8 ευρώ την full και 4.κάτι την shared LLU έχετε δει κανένα εναλλακτικό να την δίνει με 10 και 5-6 ευρώ αντίστοιχα; Να βγάλουν έστω 25% κέρδος;
> Απατεώνες και αλήτες όλοι...


Άλλο LLU και άλλο ΑΡΥΣ. 
Ο εναλλακτικός πάροχος παίρνει την LLU αλλά μετά το κόστος βγαίνει και από την επένδυση για συνεγκατάσταση στο κτίριο του ΟΤΕ (που τους τσεκουρώνει), κόστος των DSLAMs, κόστος των μισθωμένων γραμμών (είτε είναι του ΟΤΕ είτε είναι του εναλλακτικού πάντα εχουν κόστος) για να φτάσουν στον bras του εναλλακτικού. 
Η αρχιτεκτονική του ADSL δεν αλλάζει είτε πάρει κάποιος ΑΡΥΣ είτε πάρει LLU και φτιάξει την λοιπή υποδόμή μόνος του.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να ενσωματωθεί το παρόν θέμα στο "Φοιτητικό DSL κάτι καλό ή κακό για τους υπόλοιπους;", αφού το αντικείμενο συζήτησης είναι το ίδιο. Τώρα γράφουμε σε 2 thread για το ίδιο πράμα.


Done !  :Wink:

----------


## Spyrosss

> Και για αυτούς που έχουν *πρόβλημα όρασης* το επαναλαμβάνω:::::::"Τέλος όσο αυξάνονται οι χρήστες του adsl τόσο αυξάνετε η ποιότητα του αλλά και οι καλύτερες τιμές του και αυτό δεν μπορεί να το διαψεύσει κανένας γιατί είναι ο νόμος της αγοράς που ισχύει σε όλα τα αγαθά και τις υπηρεσίες!!!"
> Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαπτίσαμε!!!!
> angeln20 τι έγινε ενοχληθήκαμε γιατί μετά το γεγονός δεν θα κατεβαίνουν γρήγορα οι ταινίες????


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αυξάνονται οι πελάτες που πληρώνουν για να γίνει αυτό αλλα αυξάνονται οι πελάτες που έχουν δωρεάν γραμμή 512, γιατί μη μου πείς οτι τα 5€ το μήνα είναι κάνα τρομερό ποσό όταν ένας καφές σε μια καφετέρια έχει 3-4 εύρω και την στιγμή που αλλοι για την ίδια γραμμή δίνουν 43€ μαζί με το ΦΠΑ :Shocked: .

Επίσης πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν ηδη ADSL και απλώς θα κάνουν μετατροπή απο το κανονικό πακέτο στο φοιτητικό και εκεί μιλάμε για μείωση εσόδων.

Θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί πόσο πληρώνουν ολοι για μια σύνδεση 512 και οχι για το τι θα κάνεις για μια περίοδο της ζωής σου καθώς δεν θα είσαι για πάντα φοιτητής, πολλα παιδιά είναι και κοντά στο πτυχίο και σε κάνα χρόνο θα ξαναγυρίσουν στην πραγματικότητα. Επίσης η προσφορά είναι μόνο για το βάσικό κύκλο σπουδών, δηλαδή αν δεν πάρεις πτυχίο στην ώρα σου ξαναγυρνάς στις κανονικές τιμές.

Δηλαδή, αυτό που θα πρέπει να απασχολεί είναι η γενική τιμολογιακή πολιτική, η παροχή σωστών και πραγματικά σύγχρονων υπηρεσιών VoIP, ADSL2+, Triple Play Services και οχι μια αρπαχτή που θα κάνετε για να έχετε φτηνό internet και μετά μόλις γίνει το ξεβόλεμα και η επιστροφή στην πραγματικότητα να έχουμε γκρίνιες.

Επίσης θα βρεθεί μια λύση σχετικά με την κατανάλωση bandwidth που θα κάνουν οι φοιτητές έτσι ώστε να μην επηρεάζονται αυτοί που πληρώνουν 43€ το μήνα για μια γραμμή 512. Αν και στο συμφωνιτικό λεέι οτι το bandwidth δεν είναι εγγυημένο και ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναιι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει.

----------


## Ducklord

Raver1908, σε... καίνε όσα είπα; Τσαντίζεσαι, τσανίζεσαι;

Θα το επαναλάβω: ΚΑΙ εμείς έχουμε σπουδάσει, έχουμε φίλους που σπουδάζουν, και ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ τι θα γίνει. Μην κρύβεστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό σας και λέτε "δεν ξέρετε τι ανάγκες έχουμε, εμείς οι πτωχοί". Ξέρουμε. Και καλύτερα από εσάς τους ίδιους, γιατί τα περάσαμε. Τώρα, όπως είπα και νωρίτερα, αν εσύ, μικρέ και πτωχέ Raver, τσαντίζεσαι που εγώ λέω να ΜΗΝ σου δώσουν τσάμπα, δίχως όρια ADSL, μα να δώσουν επιδότηση, υπολογιστές κ.λπ. σε κάποιον συμφοιτητή σου, που βρίσκεται σε χειρότερη μοίρα από εσένα, απλά, δεν φταίω. Μην μου κλαίγεσαι κιόλας.
Όπως είπαμε, το ADSL =ΔΕΝ= είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης. Στη χώρα μας, μάλιστα, είναι είδος πολυτελείας. ΠΡΩΤΑ καλύπτονται οι βασικές ανάγκες ("Δεν έχω να φάω, πεινάω, πεινάω" - στίχοι, μουσική: Φοίβος), και μετά το... χαβιάρι.

Όσο για το τι κάνω εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι με τη σύνδεσή μου, υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά. Αν δεν μπορείς να την καταλάβεις, ντρέπομαι που ΕΣΥ θα αποτελέσεις, και καλά, "το μέλλον της χώρας": Εγώ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ για να έχω ένα ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΟ. Εσύ το θέλεις ΤΣΑΜΠΑ. Μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτή τη μικρή, αμελητέα διαφορά;

Αν κάθεσαι και τρως σε ένα εστιατόριο, και έρθει ένας πεινασμένος δίπλα σου, ευχαρίστως να μοιραστείς μαζί του το φαγητό σου. Αν εκεί που τρως, σηκωθεί ο τυπάς που τρώει την αστακομακαρονάδα, δροσίζοντας το λαρύγγι του με Ντόμ Περινιόν, και έρθει να σου φάει το πίτα-μπιφτέκι που αγόρασες με το μεροκάματό σου, έ, θα αντιδράσεις. Αυτό γίνεται εδώ. Αυτό λέμε.

Και κάτι άλλο: νομίζεις πως έχουμε τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας όλοι εδώ μέσα; Νομίζεις πως είμαστε... παππούδες όσοι αντιδρούμε; Έχω φίλους από 15 μέχρι 60 ετών. Είμαι 28. Πριν 7 χρονάκια σπούδαζα. Δεν βλέπω να απέχω τόσο από εσένα, ούτε να είμαι "εχθρός" σου. Απλά, δεν μου αρέσει η αδικία (πόσο μάλλον όταν βρίσκομαι στη θέση του θύματος).

Το ρώτησα και νωρίτερα: Ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που λέμε "πιταρισμένο DSLAM"; Ξέρεις πως αποτελεί, εδώ και ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, αιτία χαμηλών ταχυτήτων για πολλούς χρήστες; Ξέρεις ΠΩΣ "πιτάρει" ένα DSLAM; Με την προσθήκη νέων χρηστών, δίχως αναβάθμιση. ΤΙ θα κάνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕς; Προσθήκη νέων χρηστών. Έχει ανακοινώσει καμία αναβάθμιση; Μπάααα...
Άρα, ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ η μαζική είσοδος πολλών χρηστών τους ήδη υπάρχοντες χρήστες; Ναιιι...
Άντε, φρόντισε τώρα, την επόμενη φορά που θα προσπαθήσεις να παρουσιάσεις "επιχειρήματα", να μην περιορίζεσαι στο "ζηλεύετε, ζηλεύετε" (στίχοι-μουσική, Φοίβος).

Τέλος, σχετικά με το "τι κάνουμε" κ.λπ., κάνε μια μικρή αναζήτηση στο σάητε. Εδώ και 2, περίπου, χρονάκια, κάποιοι προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε τους γύρω μας. Προσφέρουμε ΤΣΑΜΠΑ "τεχνική υποστήριξη", και γκαρίζουμε για φθηνότερο ADSL. Σου φαινόμαστε για... εγωϊστικά κατακάθια της κοινωνίας; 

Mike-Dealer:
Σωστός. Αν δεις παλαιότερες συζητήσεις, είχαμε πει να δοθεί ΤΣΑΜΠΑ adsl στους φοιτητές, μαθητές κ.λπ., μα με κάποια λογικά όρια. Σίγουρα όχι τα 5GB που είχαν ακουστεί, μα μία ρεαλιστική τιμή (15-20GB). Σκέψου πως μία 384, με φούλ-κατέβασμα, σου φέρνει 55-65GB το μήνα. Άρα, για το 1/5 - 1/8 της τιμής (με τα τότε δεδομένα) οι φοιτητές θα είχαν ίδια πρόσβαση με τους υπόλοιπους, μα όριο όγκου στο 1/3 ή, άντε, 1/4. Αρκετό ΚΑΙ για εργασία, ΚΑΙ για διασκέδαση.
Αντί αυτού - που νομίζω είναι και το τιμιότερο απέναντι σε όλους - θα πάρουν τι είπαμε; Απεριόριστη 512; Ω, τι καλά... Τι καλά για όλους...

Τέλος, είχαμε πει και κάτι άλλο: όπως, ίσως, μπορούν άτομα σαν τον Raver να καταλάβουν αν το σκεφτούν λιγάκι, οι παροχή πρόσβασης σε φοιτητές βασίζεται στην ακόλουθη λογική:

έχω 4 χρήστες, που ο καθένας κατεβάζει με 40K
Θα δώσω φθηνή πρόσβαση σε φοιτητές
Θα "κόψω" 5-6κ από τον κάθε "κανονικό" χρήστη, και θα τα δώσω στο φοιτητή

Αφού αναβάθμιση δεν γίνεται, το παραπάνω φαντάζει ως λογικό. Έτσι; Τι κάνει, όμως, ο ΟΤΕς, και τι θέλουν οι φοιτητές;

*Έχω 4 χρήστες, που κατεβάζει ο καθένας με 30κ
Θα κόψω 15κ από τον καθένα, και θα δώσω σύνδεση στον φοιτητή, για να κατεβάζει με 50κ*

Χμμμ.... Για δες τώρα τη συνέχεια

*Χρήστης: ηλίθιος είμαι να κατεβάζω με 15κ, όταν πληρώνω 30κ; Θα το κόψω.*

Η κατάσταση γίνεται:

*Έχω 3 χρήστες να κατεβάζουν με 18κ.
Έχω 1 φοιτητή να κατεβάζει με 35κ.*

Συνέχεια:

*3 χρήστες: ηλίθιοι είμαστε να πληρώνουμε 40κ και να κατεβάζουμε με 18; Θα το κόψουμε.*

Κατάληξη:

*Έχω ΜΗΔΕΝ χρήστες. Θα πάρω 10κ από τον καθένα, και θα τα δώσω στο φοιτητή.
Ο φοιτητής θα πάρει το τρίτο το μακρύτερο (με το συμπάθειο)*

-----------------------
Καταλάβατε ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν γίνεται, με την παραπάνω λογική, να κάνεις "χορηγίες" τέτοιου επιπέδου;

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Ducklord

Α, και κάτι άλλο, για τον κύριο Ρέηβερ:

Έχεις δίκιο. Τα "κονομάω". Αντίθετα με εσένα, δεν σπούδασα τίποτα, τριγυρνούσα με γκόμενες όλη μου τη ζωή. Κάποια στιγμή, άρχισαν από τον ουρανό να πέφτουν κατοστάευρα στην τσέπη μου, και από τότε δεν έχουν σταματήσει. Πως να το κάνουμε, ήμουν τυχερός, και έτσι "τα κονομάω". Δεν χρειάζεται να δουλεύω 10 και 15 ώρες την ημέρα, αντίθετα με εσένα.

Με την ευκαιρία, για πάρε και ένα τηλεφωνάκι τους γονείς σου, να τους αναφέρεις το δίλημά σου: "Έλα ρε πατέρα, σόρυ που σε κόβω από τη δουλειά, πες μου, τι να κάνω με τα λεφτά που εσύ δούλεψες για να φάω εγώ: να πιώ ένα καφέ, ή να φάω μια πίτσα;"... Μετά, πες μου την αντίδρασή του...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## ipo

O ΟΤΕ έριξε τις τιμές των γραμμών (ίσως ακολουθήσουν και οι ISP) 512/128 kbps, στα επίπεδα των γραμμών 384/128 (από 20/9 ισχύουν οι μειώσεις. Επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα να έχουν οι φοιτητές καλύτερη γραμμή από κάποιον που έχει ήδη ADSL. Όποιος φοβάται μήπως δεν έχουν bandwidth οι 384/128, δεν έχει παρά να ζητήσει να πάει στα 512/128 kbps και να δίνει ακριβώς όσα χρήματα έδινε μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> O ΟΤΕ έριξε τις τιμές των γραμμών (ίσως ακολουθήσουν και οι ISP) 512/128 kbps, στα επίπεδα των γραμμών 384/128 (από 20/9 ισχύουν οι μειώσεις. Επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα να έχουν οι φοιτητές καλύτερη γραμμή από κάποιον που έχει ήδη ADSL. Όποιος φοβάται μήπως δεν έχουν bandwidth οι 384/128, δεν έχει παρά να ζητήσει να πάει στα 512/128 kbps και να δίνει ακριβώς όσα χρήματα έδινε μέχρι τώρα.


Τώρα μάλλον (αντε να μην πω)

αφου ειναι γνωστό οτι   ο Οτε   έχει διαφορετικο Bandwidth  για την 384 κλάση, για την 512 και για την 1024

οπότε με λίγα λόγια οποιός θα θέλει ταχύτητα θα πρέπει να πάει στα 1024

αλλά συμφώνα με την ανακοινωση για τις νέες τιμές,  το φοιτητικό θα έχει  οριο ογκου

----------


## euri

> αλλά συμφώνα με την ανακοινωση για τις νέες τιμές,  το φοιτητικό θα έχει  οριο ογκου


Το φοιτητικό aDSL *ΑΝ* δοθεί θα είναι 512/128, όριο 5GB, μέγιστο 15 ευρώ/μήνα.  Αυτά ακούστηκαν στη σημερινή συνέντευξη τύπου.

----------


## alfa156

καλά μας δουλέυουν όλοι? μια χωρίς ογκοχρέωση, μια με ογκοχρέωση....τι ισχύει τελικά?

----------


## Spyrosss

Ισχύει αυτό που είναι εφικτό στην πράξη, δηλαδή οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί σηκώσει τόσους συνδρομητές 512 που δίνουν 5€ χωρίς να επηρεαστούν αυτοί που δίνουν 20€.

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

67 Σελίδες τρωγόσαστε. Η λογική του να δοθεί φθηνό στους φοιτητές έχει να κάνει με το να αναγκάσουν τον νέο κόσμο να αποκτήσει μια σωστή εξοικείωση με την τεχνολογία και με το ίντερνετ. Γιατί μαζί με τον φοιτητή θα δοθεί κίνητρο και στην υπόλοιπη οικογένεια να μπεί έστω και λίγο στο ίντερνετ. Γιατί με την dsl o άλλος δεν θα σκέφτεται πότε και πόσο να συνδεθεί για να μην του έρθει ο λογαριασμός χρυσάφι. Η διείσδυση του ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ μικρή. Αν δεν δωθεί κίνητρο σους νέους που θα αποτελέσουν τους αυριανούς εργαζόμενους σε ποιους θα δοθεί; Μπαίνουμε στο πανεπιστήμιο και οι περισσότεροι φοβούνται να χρησιμοποιήσουν υπολογιστή, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν απλά πράγματα με το pc , με την επιδοτούμενη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο όλο και περισσότεροι θα κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν λίγο παραπάνω με αυτό το μηχάνημα. Τώρα για όσους φωνάζουν ότι θα τους χαλάσουν την σύνδεση οι χιλιάδες που θα πιττάρουν τα dslam , αν δεν αυξηθεί η ζήτηση , δεν θα αυξηθεί η προσφορά και φυσικά δεν θα πέσουν οι τιμές…

----------


## ReverseR

> Ισχύει αυτό που είναι εφικτό στην πράξη, δηλαδή οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί σηκώσει τόσους συνδρομητές 512 που δίνουν 5€ χωρίς να επηρεαστούν αυτοί που δίνουν 20€.


Εαν μπορέσει μάτια μου τι θα λές μετα?

Μπα σε καλό σας. Το οτι πληρώνουμε χρυσό το νετ, δεν σημαίνει οτι αντικειμενικά είναι ακριβό

----------


## Mike-Dealer

```
euri :Το φοιτητικό aDSL ΑΝ δοθεί θα είναι 512/128, όριο 5GB, μέγιστο 15 ευρώ/μήνα. Αυτά ακούστηκαν στη σημερινή συνέντευξη τύπου.
```

Αφού βγήκε επίσημη ανακοίνωση και πιέσθηκε ο ΟΤΕ απο το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης να μην υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση..Μας δουλεύουνε?Θα τους κόψω το κεφάλι  :Smile:

----------


## Ducklord

Το όριο 5GB είναι τραγικό. Σκέτη κοροϊδία... :-(

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Mike-Dealer

5GB Μέσα σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουνε φύγει...Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι προτιμότερο να βάλουμε κανονικό πακέτο adsl. Δέν έχω δυστυχώς κανένα φιλαράκι μέσα στην πολυκατοικία να στήναμε ένα lan και να μοιραζόμασταν την συνδρομή της  Adsl.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Εαν μπορέσει μάτια μου τι θα λές μετα?
> 
> Μπα σε καλό σας. Το οτι πληρώνουμε χρυσό το νετ, δεν σημαίνει οτι αντικειμενικά είναι ακριβό


Αφού αγάπη μου δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει τους υπάρχοντες που η πλειοψηφία είνια σε 384, θα σηκώσει και τις 512; Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ καλύπτετε απο τον όρο στο συμφωνητικό που λέει οτι το bandwidth δεν είναι εγγυημένο, το ίδιο λένε και οι ISPs, με λίγα λόγια αν εσένα πάει με 20kb/s αντί για 40kb/s, αν θέλουν στο φτιάχνουν.

Το οτι πληρώνουμε χρυσό το νέτ, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι ακριβο(αντικειμενικα); Αφου το πληρώνουμε χρυσό, πως δεν είναι ακριβό; Για μετάφρασε.




> Το όριο 5GB είναι τραγικό. Σκέτη κοροϊδία... :-(
> 
> Φιλικά
> Παπιάρχοντας


Για on-line βιβλιοθήκες και googlαρισμα για έυρεση στοιχείων για εργασίες, είναι μια χαρά και περισσέυει  :Very Happy:

----------


## mousi

Αν γίνει τελικά αυτό... θα μπορώ να πάρω μόνο τη γραμμή με 5€ και να επιλέξω έναν provider με μη φοιτητικές τιμές για να μην έχω ογκοχρέωση, ή είναι πακέτο τα 15€ ISP+γραμμή;

----------


## ReverseR

> Αφού αγάπη μου δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει τους υπάρχοντες που η πλειοψηφία είνια σε 384, θα σηκώσει και τις 512; Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ καλύπτετε απο τον όρο στο συμφωνητικό που λέει οτι το bandwidth δεν είναι εγγυημένο, το ίδιο λένε και οι ISPs, με λίγα λόγια αν εσένα πάει με 20kb/s αντί για 40kb/s, αν θέλουν στο φτιάχνουν.
> 
> Το οτι πληρώνουμε χρυσό το νέτ, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι ακριβο(αντικειμενικα); Αφου το πληρώνουμε χρυσό, πως δεν είναι ακριβό; Για μετάφρασε.


Το οτι δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει τους υπάρχοντες από που προκύπτει? Απλά προσφερεί την ποιότητα υπηρεσιων που θέλει, μαξ 42κβ και οριακα ρατιος στα dslam. Αν πεφτει κάτω από αυτά κάνει αναβαθμίσεις.

Εννοώ οτι δεν είνια ακριβό και για τον ΟΤΕ. Απλά προσπαθεί μας αρμέξει όσο περισσότερο μπορεί(θα είναι μια από τις  τελευταίες ευκαιρίες του, θα χρεαστεί και momentum για τι συνέχεια έτσι και αλλιώς)




> Για on-line βιβλιοθήκες και googlαρισμα για έυρεση στοιχείων για εργασίες, είναι μια χαρά και περισσέυει


Το νετ πλέον χρησιμοποιέιται και για ψυχαγωγικούς σκοπούς ταινίες - μουσική

----------


## ReverseR

> Αν γίνει τελικά αυτό... θα μπορώ να πάρω μόνο τη γραμμή με 5€ και να επιλέξω έναν provider με μη φοιτητικές τιμές για να μην έχω ογκοχρέωση, ή είναι πακέτο τα 15€ ISP+γραμμή;


δυστυχώς φίλε μου πιθανόν να είναι το δευτερο, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τι παίζει ακόμα.
Το καλό είναι οτι έτσι υπάρχει πρόβλημα τους ISPs γιατί δεν μπορεί ο κα΄θενας να κάνει τη δικιά του προσφορά, οπότε έχουμε καποιες ελπίδες ακόμα.

----------


## MysticPanos

και τα 15euro με 5gb οριο καλα ειναι. Υποτιθεται οτι θα απευθυνετε μονο σε φοιτητες που απλως θα χρησιμοποιυν το net για να ψαχνουν πληροφοριες και σπανια για να κατεβασουν (για αυτο και το οριο τον 5gb)

----------


## euri

Να με σχωρνάτε, αλλά εγώ την έννοια της ογκοχρέωσης την αντιλαμβάνομαι ως:  "πληρώνω βάσει του όγκου που διακινείται από και προς το modem/router μου".   Το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει κάποιο όριο σε αυτή διακίνηση, είτε 5GB, είτε 105GB κάθε μήνα, δεν το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως ογκοχρέωση.  Το αντιλαμβάνομαι με την αντικειμενική του έννοια:  "όριο".

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόσο πολλοί εδώ μέσα υποστηρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο όριο αποτελεί ογκοχρέωση ( ΑΝ ποτέ τελικά εφαρμοστεί αυτό το φοιτητικό Internet ).

Αναφορικά με το όριο των 5GB μηνιαίως και κατά πόσο είναι επαρκές ή όχι, αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα.  Στην περίπτωσή του ο ΟΤΕ το θεωρεί χορηγία προς το φοιτητικό κόσμο, οπότε σύμφωνα με αυτό θεωρεί ότι έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να θέσει όποιο όριο θέλει, έτσι ώστε να διασφαλίσει και τους υπόλοιπους, μη φοιτητές, πελάτες του.  Όσο για την επάρκεια, προσωπικά αναφέρω ότι τον πρώτο καιρό που έβαλα DSL το ξέσκισα πραγματικά.  Ε, μετά από λίγο καιρό βαρέθηκα και τώρα απολαμβάνω το always-on, την ταχύτητα στο σερφάρισμα και τη δυνατότητα αξιοπρεπούς remote control.  Αλλά τι κάθομαι και λέω...δεν είμαι φοιτητής...πού να ξέρω εγώ ο αδαής από αυτά...

Από την άλλη πάντως...γάιδαρο χαρίζανε και κοιτούσαν τα δόντια του...

----------


## Sannin

Μετά από τόσους καυγάδες κατέληξα πως να μπει κάποιο όριο είναι η μέση λύση. Αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στη υλοποίηση που φημολογείται:

Τα 5 Gbs είναι αρκετά μικρό όριο *ή* τα 15 euro είναι πολλά για 5 Gbs.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Και τα δύο ισχύουν. :-(

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Σήμερα μίλησα με υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ για το φοιτητικό ADSL και μου είπε ότι θα έχουμε ταχύτητες 512 με 5ευρώ το μήνα!. Τέλος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής 15ευρώ!. Δωρεάν Modem! Και το βασικότερο Δεν υπάρχει Ογκοχρέωση! Μου είπε επίσης ότι ανακοινώσεις θα γίνουνε στην ΔΕΘ.Ευχάριστα νέα... :-)

----------


## belibem

Όσοι λέγανε ότι το φοιτητικό adsl δεν θα είναι καλό για τους υπόλοιπους να μας εξηγήσουν πως εκλαμβάνουν την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ για μείωση 50% στην 512άρα. (προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, προσωπικά δεν με  αφορά μέτρο ενώ ήδη έχω 384 adsl που την πληρώνω κανονικά 20Ε όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι)

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> και τα 15euro με 5gb οριο καλα ειναι. Υποτιθεται οτι θα απευθυνετε μονο σε φοιτητες που απλως θα χρησιμοποιυν το net για να ψαχνουν πληροφοριες και σπανια για να κατεβασουν (για αυτο και το οριο τον 5gb)


Δε νομιζω. Τουλαχιστον αν θελουν να δικαιολογησουν γιατι κανουν την προσφορα σε εμας ας την δικαιολογησουν οπως θελουν,να μη διανοηθουν ομως να βαλουν ογκοχρεωση

----------


## Ducklord

Belibem: Πάλι;
Κάνε μία <μικρή> ανάγνωση των προηγούμενων 67 σελίδων...

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## Valder

Λοιπόν επειδή κι εγω είμαι φοιτητής στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και ξέρω πως είναι να κατεβάζεις σημειώσεις των μαθημάτων απ τη σελίδα της εκάστοτε σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου, έχω να πω το εξής. Ο Χ καθηγητής βάζει στη σελίδα 13 αρχεία με διαφάνειες ή Word έγγραφα τα οποία ανταποκρίνονται στις 13 διδακτικές εβδομάδες και με συνολικό μέγεθος απο 1,5 εως 4,5 ΜΒ. Πόσους καθηγητές έχουμε ανα εξάμηνο; 5! Όσα και τα μαθήματα. Άρα πάμε στα 65 αρχεία. Άρα τα όρια γίνονται απο 7,5ΜΒ εως 22,5 ΜΒ  ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝ  ΤΩΝ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟΥ!

Βάλε και τις πληροφορίες που θα αναζητήσεις και άντε λίγο χαλάρωμα στο chat, θα κάνεις μια κίνηση 50ΜΒ ανα μέρα; Πολλά λεω;; Πάμε με τόσα εστω. Ολο το εξάμηνο θα κάνεις κίνηση 9GB... ωραίαααα, ας βάλουμε και τα 22,5 ΜΒ απο πιο πάνω; (Σας χαρίζω το ελάχιστο 7,5). Άντε κάντα 30 έτσι για πλάκα. Πάμε στα 9,03 GB ανα εξάμηνο/6= 1,505 GB το μήνα! Έχετε άλλα 3,5 GB για mp3, τσόντες και κάθε άλλο θαυμάσιο υλικό.  Εγω δε θα βάλω φοιτητικό, έχω την 384 μου με σύνδεση 256 επάνω ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΙΟ! Θα μου πείτε εσυ μπορεί να σαι καπιτάλας και να τα χεις! Οχι δεν τα χω και γι αυτό έχω ΝΕΤΚΕΥ επάνω στην 384 χάνοντας έτσι το 1/3 της γραμμής μου απλά για να κερδίσω 10 ευρώ που τα θεωρώ πέταμα για 10 άπιαστα κιλομπάιτ παραπάνω σ ενα πιτταρισμένο dslam που ούτως ή άλλως με 30 θα κατέβαζα λόγω αυτού του πιτταρίσματος.

Μη δουλευόμαστε, κι εγω θέλω να κατεβάζω αβέρτα! Κι εμένα μ αρέσουν και οι τσόντες και το Farscape και το νεο σιντί των Blind Guardian (λέμε τώρα νεο σιντί δεν έβγαλαν αλλά τεσπα). Όταν σε στέλνει ο πατέρας σου στην Αθήνα να σπουδάσεις, να παρακολουθείς τις παραδόσεις στην ΑΣΟΕΕ ως τις 7 το βράδυ πχ και μετά να γυρνάς να διαβάσεις λίγο ή να βγεις μια βόλτα εστω.. δε μπορείς να είσαι αγκαλιά με το PC! Έτσι σκέφτεται ο ΟΤΕ και καλά κάνει! Ιδίως όταν σε πριμοδοτεί με μια μεγάλη έκπτωση. Αν θες να κατεβάσεις το Ίντερνετ ολόκληρο, πάψε να σπουδάζεις, πες του πατέρα σου να δώσει στη Βιβόντι για 4Mbit γραμμή τα λεφτά που θα έδινε για 4-5 χρόνια σπουδές και καθάρισες! 

ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ! Μην κοροϊδευόμαστε....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BadCluster

pathetic....

----------


## sdikr

ωραίο σχόλιο,  σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## nwing

Στο πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο είμαι φοιτητής δίνεται δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης των διαλέξεων on-line. Πόσο θα αυξήσει το traffic η παρακολούθηση ας πούμε 4-6 ωρών 3 φορές την εβδομάδα κατά μέσο όρο με ποιότητα 512 kbit/sec; Πολύ νομίζω...πάρα πολύ! Και σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερο από τα 5 GB το μήνα, σωστά; Βάλε και κανά e-book, τα spam mails κάτι από δω κάτι από κει θα καταλήξουμε όλοι να πληρώνουμε περισσότερα από την κανονική τιμή. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου αν μπει ογκοχρέωση όλοι θα πρέπει να επιλέξουν το κανονικό πακέτο εκτός και αν είναι διατεθιμένοι να περιορίσουν κατά πολύ τις δραστηριότητές τους στο net.
Επίσης αν μπει ογκοχρέωση δεν θα βοηθηθεί σχεδόν καθόλου η εισαγωγή νέων χρηστών στο net γιατί θα επηρεαστούν από τις αρνητικές απόψεις των υπόλοιπων συνδρομητών, για να μην πω τι θα γίνει όταν οι γονείς μάθουν ότι τα 15 € δεν είναι 15, αλλά ->τουλάχιστον<- 15.

----------


## ReverseR

Να διευκρινίσω κατι που μεχρι τώρα τουλαχιστον για μενα δεν ειχε ξεκαθαρήσει:
Η προσφαρά του φοιτ. ADSL είναι εξωλοκλήρου του ΟΤΕ και όχι της κυβερνησης

----------


## chatasos

Το σωστότερο θα ήταν να μπει ογκοχρέωση μόνο στα πακέτα (εξετάζοντας διευθύνσεις? περιεχόμενο?) που κατεβάζει ο φοιτητής και δεν αποτελούν εκπαιδευτικό υλικό. Οπότε και την δουλειά του κάνει χωρίς περιορισμούς, αλλά και την πλάκα του με τους αντίστοιχους περιορισμούς.
Πρακτικά όμως κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο (αν και με τις διευθύνσεις κάτι μπορεί να παιχτεί). Ίσως στον επόμενο αιώνα...

----------


## nwing

Πιο εφικτό θα ήταν να βάλουν 2 πακέτα το ένα με ογκοχρέωση και το άλλο χωρίς έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Αν έβαζαν flat rate με 20-25€ θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## ReverseR

μα το  net μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για ψυχαγωγικό σκοπό. Δεν είναι αναγκη να χρησιμοοιείται μονο για συγγράμματα και αναζητήσεις σε βιβλιοθήκες

----------


## Chonf

Εμένα πάντως θα μου εφτανε να κοψει ο ΟΤΕ απο ολες τις γραμμες το 50% της χρέωσης και να μειωθουν αντιστοιχα αλλο τοσο και οι τιμές των ISP. Πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλυτερη λυση...

----------


## ipo

> Πιο εφικτό θα ήταν να βάλουν 2 πακέτα το ένα με ογκοχρέωση και το άλλο χωρίς έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής. Αν έβαζαν flat rate με 20-25€ θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος.


Ακούγεται λογικό αυτό που λες, αν δεν ξέρεις την ιστορία του φοιτητικού ADSL. Αν όμως ξέρεις ότι το ΕΔΕΤ είχε προτείνει απεριόριστη 512/128 kbps, μέσω του δικτύου του, με τελική τιμή (γραμμή + πάγιο + Φ.Π.Α.) 10 ευρώ/μήνα, την οποία πρόταση έθαψαν οι ISP, τότε δεν ανέχεσαι κανενός είδους ψεύτικη προσφορά που περιλαμβάνει οκγοχρέωση ή υψηλή τιμή.

----------


## ReverseR

Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα  και οι ιδιώτες μας δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτεροι από το δημόσιό μας!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nwing

Ναι όντως το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό με τον ΕΔΕΤ, αλλά ίσως να έμπαιναν περιορισμοί τους οποίους πολλοί δεν θα τους έπαιρναν με πολύ καλό μάτι (μαζί κι εγώ φυσικά) ενώ ένα πακέτο με κόστος 20€ χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό είναι προτιμότερο έστω και αν η τιμή είναι διπλάσια.

Και ενοείται ότι συμφωνώ ότι το net υπάρχει και για ψυχαγωγικούς σκοπούς απλά "δεν κάνει" να αναφέρουμε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί η ψυχαγωγία δεν εντάσσεται στο "φοιτητικό" του όλου θέματος!  :Smile:

----------


## Valder

> Στο πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο είμαι φοιτητής δίνεται δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης των διαλέξεων on-line. Πόσο θα αυξήσει το traffic η παρακολούθηση ας πούμε 4-6 ωρών 3 φορές την εβδομάδα κατά μέσο όρο με ποιότητα 512 kbit/sec; Πολύ νομίζω...πάρα πολύ! Και σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερο από τα 5 GB το μήνα, σωστά; Βάλε και κανά e-book, τα spam mails κάτι από δω κάτι από κει θα καταλήξουμε όλοι να πληρώνουμε περισσότερα από την κανονική τιμή. 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου αν μπει ογκοχρέωση όλοι θα πρέπει να επιλέξουν το κανονικό πακέτο εκτός και αν είναι διατεθιμένοι να περιορίσουν κατά πολύ τις δραστηριότητές τους στο net.
> Επίσης αν μπει ογκοχρέωση δεν θα βοηθηθεί σχεδόν καθόλου η εισαγωγή νέων χρηστών στο net γιατί θα επηρεαστούν από τις αρνητικές απόψεις των υπόλοιπων συνδρομητών, για να μην πω τι θα γίνει όταν οι γονείς μάθουν ότι τα 15 € δεν είναι 15, αλλά ->τουλάχιστον<- 15.


Στο Di είσαι φοιτητής; Χμμ ναι εδω έχεις δίκιο θα αυξηθεί πολύ με τις ονλάιν διαλέξεις η κίνηση. Την παρακολούθηση απ το σπίτι μπορώ να τη δικαιολογήσω για άτομα με δυσκολία στην κίνηση (δεν μου αρέσει ο γνωστός όρος αναπ.... Είναι πολύ ωμός)

Κατα τ άλλα γιατί να το παρακολουθείς απ το σπίτι; Πας στη σχολή, μιλάς με 5-6 φίλους, πιάνεις και κανα γκομενάκι, πάτε όλη η παρέα (ή εσυ με το γκομενάκι) μετά για καφέ και πάει λέγοντας....

Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τετραπληγίας δεν είναι και φυσιολογικό να μην πηγαίνεις στη σχολή και ως εκ τούτου μια τέτοια χρήση της 512 θα ήταν απλά δικαιολογία.

----------


## mrsaccess

Επειδή πάντως έχω μιλήσει σε πολλούς συνάδελφους φοιτητές οι οποίοι δεν έχουν σχέση πάθους με το ίντερνετ (και είναι και ηλεκτρονικοί μηχανικοί) προσπαθώντας να τους πείσω έστω και για adsl με ογκοχρέωση (πριν τη προσφορά του ΟΤΕ), οι περισσότεροι μου απάντησαν: 5giga το μήνα; Μα αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ! Δεν μας χρειάζεται τόσο. Πόσα mp3 θα κατεβάσουμε;;;

Αντίθετα οι ιντερνετομανείς (myself included) που έχουν δώσει μια περιουσία σε ΕΠΑΚ ή έχουν ήδη adsl άσχετα από το αν δεν έχουν να φάνε... 384; 1024; 22MBps adsl2+;;; 1gigabit οπτική είναι; Δώσε ότι να'ναι και υποσχόμαστε ποτέ να μη πέσει η χρήση κάτω από το 90%. Είναι υποχρέωσή μας άλλωστε!

----------


## criple_ripper

Γεια σας!!!
Ειμαι καινουργιος εδω μεσα και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα πρεπει να σας ρωτησω σ΄αυτο το topic αλλα τεσπα θα το κανω. Μολις περασα στο Αριστοτελειο Πανεπιστημιο και ενδιαφερομουν να βαλω aDSL. Στο σπιτι που ενοικιαζω δεν εχω τηλεφωνο. Θα μπορουσε λοιπον καποιος να μου πει αν βαζοντας aDSL θα πληρωνω και τα 22 περιπου ευρω παγιο το διμηνο; Αυτο το φοιτητικο ιντερνετ με τα 5 ευρω παγιο σε πιο παγιο αναφερεται; επισης σε περιπτωση που επιλεξω το φοιτητικο ιντερνετ ποσο περιπου θα μου 'ρχεται το μηνα η λυπητερη; τελος υπαρχει κανενα πακετο του πΟΤΕ με φτηνο παγιο το διμηνο για να καταφυγω σε μια απλη PSTN συνδεση; αυτα ηταν ολα και thanx εκ των προτερων....

----------


## sdikr

Για να βάλεις adsl  (φοιτητικό ή μη)  χρείαζεσαι γραμμή τηλέφωνου απο τον οτε (οπότε το πάγιο της pstn  δεν το γλυτώνεις)

----------


## nwing

Ναι στο Di είμαι φοιτητής, σίγουρα η παρακολούθηση από το σπίτι δεν είναι απαραίτητη για μένα αλλά είναι μία διευκόλυνση η οποία εφόσον υπάρχει σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι αν θες να χάσεις 3 ώρες καθημερινά στο λεωφορείο! Επίσης με διευκόλυνε να παρακολουθήσω μαθήματα που χρωστάω από παλιότερο έτος χωρίς να αναγκάζομαι να κλείνω στη σχολή 8ωρα. Τέλος πάντων αυτά δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντικά ούτε είναι αυτός ο κύριος λόγος που δεν θα επιλέξω το φοιτητικό πακέτο αν έχει ογκοχρέωση, απλά το ανέφερα σαν παράδειγμα του πως η ογκοχρέωση μπορεί να εμποδίσει φοιτητικές δραστηριότητες. Τι θα γίνει αν για παράδειγμα στο μέλλον υιοθετήσουν το σύστημα της on-line παρακολούθησης η πλειοψηφία των τμημάτων; Δεν είναι και αυτό αποτέλεσμα της διεισδυσης του net; Είναι απίθανο στο άμεσο μέλλον το όριο των 5 gb να μην φτάνει ούτε για μια βδομάδα; 
Τώρα για το θέμα των παιδιών με δυσκολία στην κίνηση (που υπάρχουν στη σχολή απ'όσο ξέρω) η κατάσταση είναι γελοία αφού τους προκαλεί μεγάλα προβλήματα, αν και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν ή θα υπάρξουν διευκολύνσεις από τον οτε.

----------


## fiddler

> Λοιπόν επειδή κι εγω είμαι φοιτητής στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και ξέρω πως είναι να κατεβάζεις σημειώσεις των μαθημάτων απ τη σελίδα της εκάστοτε σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου, έχω να πω το εξής. Ο Χ καθηγητής βάζει στη σελίδα 13 αρχεία με διαφάνειες ή Word έγγραφα τα οποία ανταποκρίνονται στις 13 διδακτικές εβδομάδες και με συνολικό μέγεθος απο 1,5 εως 4,5 ΜΒ. Πόσους καθηγητές έχουμε ανα εξάμηνο; 5! Όσα και τα μαθήματα. Άρα πάμε στα 65 αρχεία. Άρα τα όρια γίνονται απο 7,5ΜΒ εως 22,5 ΜΒ  ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝ  ΤΩΝ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟΥ!
> 
> Βάλε και τις πληροφορίες που θα αναζητήσεις και άντε λίγο χαλάρωμα στο chat, θα κάνεις μια κίνηση 50ΜΒ ανα μέρα; Πολλά λεω;; Πάμε με τόσα εστω. Ολο το εξάμηνο θα κάνεις κίνηση 9GB... ωραίαααα, ας βάλουμε και τα 22,5 ΜΒ απο πιο πάνω; (Σας χαρίζω το ελάχιστο 7,5). Άντε κάντα 30 έτσι για πλάκα. Πάμε στα 9,03 GB ανα εξάμηνο/6= 1,505 GB το μήνα! Έχετε άλλα 3,5 GB για mp3, τσόντες και κάθε άλλο θαυμάσιο υλικό.  Εγω δε θα βάλω φοιτητικό, έχω την 384 μου με σύνδεση 256 επάνω ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΙΟ! Θα μου πείτε εσυ μπορεί να σαι καπιτάλας και να τα χεις! Οχι δεν τα χω και γι αυτό έχω ΝΕΤΚΕΥ επάνω στην 384 χάνοντας έτσι το 1/3 της γραμμής μου απλά για να κερδίσω 10 ευρώ που τα θεωρώ πέταμα για 10 άπιαστα κιλομπάιτ παραπάνω σ ενα πιτταρισμένο dslam που ούτως ή άλλως με 30 θα κατέβαζα λόγω αυτού του πιτταρίσματος.
> 
> Μη δουλευόμαστε, κι εγω θέλω να κατεβάζω αβέρτα! Κι εμένα μ αρέσουν και οι τσόντες και το Farscape και το νεο σιντί των Blind Guardian (λέμε τώρα νεο σιντί δεν έβγαλαν αλλά τεσπα). Όταν σε στέλνει ο πατέρας σου στην Αθήνα να σπουδάσεις, να παρακολουθείς τις παραδόσεις στην ΑΣΟΕΕ ως τις 7 το βράδυ πχ και μετά να γυρνάς να διαβάσεις λίγο ή να βγεις μια βόλτα εστω.. δε μπορείς να είσαι αγκαλιά με το PC! Έτσι σκέφτεται ο ΟΤΕ και καλά κάνει! Ιδίως όταν σε πριμοδοτεί με μια μεγάλη έκπτωση. Αν θες να κατεβάσεις το Ίντερνετ ολόκληρο, πάψε να σπουδάζεις, πες του πατέρα σου να δώσει στη Βιβόντι για 4Mbit γραμμή τα λεφτά που θα έδινε για 4-5 χρόνια σπουδές και καθάρισες! 
> 
> ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ! Μην κοροϊδευόμαστε....


δεν ξερω αν το ποστ σου αναφερεται σε εμενα. Αυτο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι εν μερει συμφωνο μαζι σου. Εγω δεν ειπα οτι το προβλημα ειναι αν θα εχει ή οχι ογκοχρεωση απο οτι θυμαμαι. Το προβλημα ειναι να μην εχω καθόλου dsl . Και εξηγησα τους λογους οι οποιοι ειναι η απολυτη αλήθεια και δεν εχω λογω να πω ψέματα διοτι δεν επηρεαζω κανεναν και οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.Εννοειται φυσικα πως δεν υπάρχει σχολη που να μοιράζει καθε μηνα εγγραφα των 5GB τα οποια και θα ειναι φυσικα πολυ μεγαλος ογκος δεδομενων για εναν φοιτητη. Ομως προγραμματα κτλ ισως και να μην ειναι. Δεν ειμαι σε θέση να υπολογισω ποσα GB χρειαστηκα σε ενα εξάμηνο στην Πληροφορικη. Όμως ο χρόνος συνδεσης στο ιντερνετ ήταν πολύς και αυτό το κόστος θέλω να μειώσω.

----------


## aragorn

Ξέρει κανείς αν το "φοιτητικό" adsl θα ισχυει μόνο για φοιτητές ή και για μαθητές/καθηγητές λυκείου;;;

----------


## profitis

> Ξέρει κανείς αν το "φοιτητικό" adsl θα ισχυει μόνο για φοιτητές ή και για μαθητές/καθηγητές λυκείου;;;



To λέει η ίδια η λέξη(φοιτητικό adsl) οτι πρόκειται αποκλειστικά για μία ομάδα,η οποια είναι οι φοιτητές!

----------


## aragorn

> To λέει η ίδια η λέξη(φοιτητικό adsl) οτι πρόκειται αποκλειστικά για μία ομάδα,η οποια είναι οι φοιτητές!


Είσαι βέβαιος;;;
Το λέω γιατί επί παραδείγματι αυτό ισχύει στο όφις...

----------


## spirosta

το office είναι για μαθητές-φοιτητές-καθηγητές
αυτο το dsl είναι φοιτητικό πακέτο (και ας ελπίσουμε το τοπίο να ξεκαθαρίσει την επόμενη week)

Άλλωστε δεν ξέρω πόσοι εδώ στην ελλάδα έχουν αγοράσει το office ή το μαθητικό του πακέτο.εκτός βέβαια από τους επαγγελματίες που παρουσιάζουν project's με βάση αυτό και χρειάζονται έγκυρα licences

----------


## Bayern7

Να προτείνω κάτι άλλο εγώ;
flatrate 384kbps στους φοιτητές σε χαμηλή τιμή και δωρεάν αναβαθμιση όλων εμάς των «κανονικών» πελατών σε 512.
Ειναι μια μέση λύση προσανατολισμένη στη «διασκέδαση» των φοιτητών.

----------


## Michalakhs

να ρωτησω και εγω κατι?

ειμαι 11 εξαμηνο στο τει ,δικαιουμαι adsl φοιτητικη?
αν εχει ξαναειπωθει θα παρακαλουσα να συμπεριλαβετε και ενα link

----------


## ZORO

Φοιτητικό Dsl δικαιούνται οι φοιτητές που είναι στο πρώτο πτυχίο και μέχρι 1 χρόνο εξτρά από την κανονική διάρκεια σπουδών της σχολής.

----------


## energie

εγω ειμαι γ' εξαμηνο !καμια αλλη παραμετρος εκτος απο το να ειναι το τηλ στο ονομα του φοιτητη υπαρχει ???επιτελους θα δω 512   :Very Happy:   ολη μερα κατεβασμααααααα χιχιχιχι   :Worthy:

----------


## shaq141a

Για τους μεταπτυχιακούς θα γίνει τίποτα;

----------


## spirosta

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι?
Η γιαγιά μου θέλει να βάλει φοιτητικό αλλά σκέφτεται τα 5g όριο που έχει.Τι λέτε θα καταφέρνει να κατεβάζει τα mp3 που θέλει?
Και ο αδερφός μου που θα δώσει και θα περάσει του χρόνου σε σχολή θα μπορεί να το βάλει φέτος?
Μην ξεχάσω και τον θείο μου που θέλει να μάθει με το ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο τι θα γίνει και αν θα βάλει dsl
A! ένας φίλος μου που είναι στο 56145654543216541651ο εξάμηνο δικαιούται?
Και τέλος να σας πω ότι ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι με 56,82Ε+ΦΠΑ/μήνα θα μας φέρουν έξω από την εξώπορτα οπτική ίνα με δυνατότητα για 58965TBPS 
Καλό καλό????/

ΕΛΕΟ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ
η κατάσταση όχι απλώς είναι ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ αλλά και ο καθένας διεκδικεί φοιτιτηκό dsl.
λέω πρώτα να περιμένουμε τι θα πεί ο κωστάκης και να βγάλει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση ο οτέ γιατί ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του

το ξαναλέω
ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΙΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ
ας περιμένουμε


και ας με συγχωρίσουν οι mods για τις φωνές αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει με αυτά που διαβάζω εδω μέσα
το μόνο που δεν έχω ακούσει είναι ότι το πασοκ σε συνεργασία με μπους και μπλερ σκοπιμα δεν ανεπτυσαν την ευρυζωνικότητα.(και αυτή η σπόντα γιατί μερικοί μερικοί τα βλέπουν όλα πολιτικά εδω μέσα)

----------


## sdikr

Εντάξει μην τρελένεσαι,   :Wink: 

λογικό ειναι ο κόσμος να κάνει ερωτήσεις

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Spirota μην τρελαίνεσαι. Στο φοιτητικό ADSL σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση από πηγές του ΟΤΕ και το πάγιο το μήνα θα είναι 5ευρο.Κόστος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής 15 ευρόπουλα. Επίσης Δωρεάν modem.ΤΟ μέτρο θα ισχύσει τις πρώτες μέρες του Οκτωβρίου. Υπομονή. Επίσημη δημόσια ανακοίνωση στην Έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης. Στήσατε αυτί...

----------


## nwing

Παντως εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Bayern7, αν είναι flatrate ας είναι και 384, μια χαρά θα είναι! Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει από βδομάδα...

----------


## t300

Από ΔΕΘ κανένα νεό; Ρώτησε κανένας στο περίπτερο του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Mike-Dealer

t300 Εκεί θα γίνει ανακοίνωση.Αν ανατρεξεις πίσω τις σελίδες θα δείς το post.Λογικά ο πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ θα μιλήσει και θα το δίξει και η tv

----------


## Raliaris

Είχα ακούσει ότι ο οτε ήθελε να δώσει adsl πακέτα σε φοιτητές με μικρότερη χρέωση του κανονικού και ότι οι άλλοι ISP's απειλούσαν με προσφυγές γιατί δεν ήθελαν την αποκλειστικότητα του ΟΤΕ. Τι γίνεται τελικά με ατυήν την ιστορία; Θα πάρουμε ποτέ τις γραμμούλες μας;

----------


## sdikr

ίσως να πάρεις όταν θα το γράψεις ελληνικά 
Τα greekenglish δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ,  κάνε μια επεξεργασία το μηνυμα σου και γράψτο στα ελληνικά 
ευχαριστω

----------


## ermis333

> t300 Εκεί θα γίνει ανακοίνωση.Αν ανατρεξεις πίσω τις σελίδες θα δείς το post.Λογικά ο πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ θα μιλήσει και θα το δίξει και η tv


Κανάς όρος αναφέρθηκε; ....Του στύλ αν μπορούμε να μετατρέψουμε την υπάρχουσα συνδρομή σε φοιτητική ή αν αναγκαστηκά πρέπει να έχουμε δικιά μας γραμμή στο όνομά μας.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι στο ονομά μας. Τώρα αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει

----------


## cool_myll

Ένας φίλος μου που ρώτησε στον οτε είπε ότι γίνετε μετατροπή (μάλλον αν πλήρεις τις προϋποθέσεις)

http://speech.ilsp.gr/greeklish/greeklishdemo.asp :P

----------


## sdikr

Τα Greekenglish δεν επιτρέπονται κάνε εναν κόπο και κανε επεξεργασια το μηνυμά σου και γράψτο στα ελληνικά

----------


## D-clone

Το _φοιτητικό πακέτο_ θα αφορά γραμμή DSL 512  ΚΒps με πάγιο € 5  και τέλος ενεργοποίησης € 17.50   συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ).

Η διαδικασία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από 1η Οκτωβρίου  . 

Στο πακέτο *δεν *  θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται έκπτωση για τη συνδρομή από ISP ούτε πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει στο μέλλον...  :Banned:

----------


## Sannin

Το σημαντικό είναι πως δεν έρχεται πακέτο με ογκοχρέωση. Έχουμε κάτι επίσημο στα χέρια μας;

----------


## Elpis

Εγω παιδια θα ειμαι για 6 μηνες Πατρα και μετα θα παρω μεταγραφη για Αθηνα.. Τι να κανω; Να βαλω adsl με τη προσφορα για φοιτητες και στη Πατρα και στην Αθηνα η μονο στη μια πολη μπορω;
Ξερει κανεις;

----------


## morpheus

Θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πάρουμε πακετο και συνδρομη απο ISP? Για να μην πανε χαμενες και οι συνδρομες απο το RAM!
 Ρωταω γιατι εχω διαβασει για καποια σελιδα της ΕΕΤΤ με προεπιλογή ISP κλπ και επειδη καποιοι φαίνεται να ξερουν λεπτομερειες επι του θεματος.

----------


## kgliat

> Θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πάρουμε πακετο και συνδρομη απο ISP? Για να μην πανε χαμενες και οι συνδρομες απο το RAM!
>  Ρωταω γιατι εχω διαβασει για καποια σελιδα της ΕΕΤΤ με προεπιλογή ISP κλπ και επειδη καποιοι φαίνεται να ξερουν λεπτομερειες επι του θεματος.


Ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά..Αν μας απαντήσει κάποιος το παραμικρό, ΧΩΡΙΣ να υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση δεν πιστεύετε πως η πληροφορία θα είναι "ράδιο αρβύλα"??

Υπομονή! Σε λίγες ημέρες θα υπάρχουν ανακοινώσεις και θα δούμε όλοι μας   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## D-clone

> Το _φοιτητικό πακέτο_ θα αφορά γραμμή DSL 512  ΚΒps με πάγιο € 5  και τέλος ενεργοποίησης € 17.50   συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ).
> 
> Η διαδικασία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από 1η Οκτωβρίου  . 
> 
> Στο πακέτο *δεν *  θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται έκπτωση για τη συνδρομή από ISP ούτε πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει στο μέλλον...


Δεν θα υπάρχει καμμία δέσμευση για συνδρομή από ISP.
Ο καθένας θα μπορεί ελεύθερα να επιλέξει τον ISP της επιλογής του, όμως στις *ίδιες*  τιμές με τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες...   :Evil:

----------


## Mike-Dealer

> Παράθεση





> Το φοιτητικό πακέτο θα αφορά γραμμή DSL 512  ΚΒps με πάγιο € 5  και τέλος ενεργοποίησης € 17.50  συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ).
> 
> Η διαδικασία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από 1η Οκτωβρίου .
> 
> Στο πακέτο δεν θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται έκπτωση για τη συνδρομή από ISP ούτε πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει στο μέλλον...


Δηλαδή πχ η συνδρομή για 512 αορίστου χρόνου ενός παροχέα είναι 40ευρό το μήνα και το πάγιο της γραμμής 30ευρώ για έναν κανονικό χρήστη. Εμείς σαν φοιτητές με το φοιτητικό θα πληρώνουμε το μήνα 40(πάγιο παροχέα)+5ευρο (πάγιο γραμμής adsl)???

----------


## D-clone

> Δηλαδή πχ η συνδρομή για 512 αορίστου χρόνου ενός παροχέα είναι 40ευρό το μήνα και το πάγιο της γραμμής 30ευρώ για έναν κανονικό χρήστη. Εμείς σαν φοιτητές με το φοιτητικό θα πληρώνουμε το μήνα 40(πάγιο παροχέα)+5ευρο (πάγιο γραμμής adsl)???


Ναι, εκτός και αν επιλέξεις κάποια άλλη συνδρομή από ISP π.χ. 384Kbps ή συνδρομή με ογκοχρέωση ή χρονοχρέωση.

----------


## spirosta

1ον: Από που είναι τσεκαρισμένα αυτά?
2ον: Με το αν μας ανήκει η γραμμή τι γίνεται?
3ον: Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ISP και να τον αλλάζουμε όποτε θέλουμε?
4ον: Vivodi ISP 512  =  21,90Ε+ΦΠΑ που τα βγάλατε τα 40?

----------


## D-clone

> 1ον: Από που είναι τσεκαρισμένα αυτά?
> 2ον: Με το αν μας ανήκει η γραμμή τι γίνεται?
> 3ον: Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ISP και να τον αλλάζουμε όποτε θέλουμε?
> 4ον: Vivodi ISP 512  =  21,90Ε+ΦΠΑ που τα βγάλατε τα 40?


1) Από το 134
2) Αρκεί η γραμμή να είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή
3) Ναι
4) ...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Με τις καινούριες τιμές που ισχύουν απο 20 Σεπτεμβρίου πές Βάζω πακέτο της Otenet 383/128 Kbps με 18,90 με ΦΠΑ 19% +5ευρώ το μήνα πάγιο θα πληρώνω το 2μηνο μαζί με το πάγιο του τηλεφώνου 20ευρό (18,90+5+20)x2μήνες = 87,8 ευρόπουλα! Πάλι πολλά είναι...βλακεία... Άντε να βγάλει κανένας άλλος παροχέας καμία καλύτερη προσφορά....

----------


## sdikr

που τις είδατε ρε παιδιά αυτές τις τιμές;

οσο για το φοιτητικό,  αν δεν βγάλουν κατι επίσημο μην τρελένεστε

----------


## spirosta

> Με τις καινούριες τιμές που ισχύουν απο 20 Σεπτεμβρίου πές Βάζω πακέτο της Otenet 383/128 Kbps με 18,90 με ΦΠΑ 19% +5ευρώ το μήνα πάγιο θα πληρώνω το 2μηνο μαζί με το πάγιο του τηλεφώνου 20ευρό (18,90+5+20)x2μήνες = 87,8 ευρόπουλα! Πάλι πολλά είναι...βλακεία... Άντε να βγάλει κανένας άλλος παροχέας καμία καλύτερη προσφορά....


Μην βάζεις μαζί και τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ αφού αυτά αν έχεις τηλέφωνο θα τα δίνεις ακόμη και για dialup
Μην ξεχνάς πως με τα σημερινά δεδομένα η γραμμή 512 έχει 19,90 ενώ η φοιτητική θα έχει 5 
Κοντα 15Ε το μήνα x2= 30Ε λιγότερα το δίμινο

Και για να στο πώ και διαφορετικά θα δίνεις για *DSL 512 συνολικά    2x(5+20)x1.19=59.5/2μηνο*
ή αν δεν έχεις πολλά λεφτά μπορείς να έχεις *γραμμή 512 και ISP Vivodi 256*  ίσα ίσα για το μόνιμο online και γρήγορο downloading.  αυτό μας κάνει *2x(5+10.90)x1.19=37.842/2μηνο*

Τώρα δες αν σε συμφέρει η dialup.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Τελικά θα βάλω vivody 256 με συμφέρει αν είναι έτσι.  :Very Happy:

----------


## maik

*Νεο πακετο  adsl*

Συντομα ανακοινωνονται νεα πακετα για φθηνοτερη προσβαση 
Ο ΟΤΕ κανει προσφορα την 512 στα 8,46 € τον μηνα 
Η Otenet θα ανακοινωσει την 512 στα 11,5 €
Η Forthnet θα ανακοινωσει την 512 στα 11,38
Αναμενονται και οι ανακοινωσεις των αλλων isp
Απαραιτητη προυποθεση εινα οτι απευθυνεται μονο σε* χορευτριες κλασικου μπαλετου*
Σε εξελιξη ειναι σχετικα αναλογα πακετα για αρτεργατες , φανοποιους,και αποφοιτους σχολης εμποροραπτων. 

ΥΓ Να μη πω μια μ....κια σαν παιδι και γω;;;;

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Έπρεπε να πείς κάτι ε?  :Very Happy:

----------


## mousi

> 4ον: Vivodi ISP 512  =  21,90Ε+ΦΠΑ που τα βγάλατε τα 40?


Forthnet 512/128 = 32,90+ΦΠΑ... Προσωπικά δεν προκειται να ξαναβάλω ποτέ Vivodi. Έχω 3 βδομάδες και κατεβάζω με 4-20KB/s. Δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ το έχω τσεκάρει με Forthnet (40-42KB/s)

----------


## spirosta

Τεσπα δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι καλύτερος αλλά αν δεν έχεις απαιτήσεις καλός είναι και ο χειρότερος.

----------


## spirosta

> * χορευτριες κλασικου μπαλετου*


Πάω αυριο να γραφτώ...  :HaHa:

----------


## t300

> Εγω παιδια θα ειμαι για 6 μηνες Πατρα και μετα θα παρω μεταγραφη για Αθηνα.. Τι να κανω; Να βαλω adsl με τη προσφορα για φοιτητες και στη Πατρα και στην Αθηνα η μονο στη μια πολη μπορω;
> Ξερει κανεις;


off topic. Είσαι νέος φοιτητής; Αν ναι, από φέτος οι μετεγγραφές θα γίνονται αλλιώς, οπότε μάλλον θα μείνεις παραπάνω στην Πάτρα. Πάντως θα περάσεις καλά! Κι εγώ Πάτρα είμαι.

----------


## ipo

Ωραία. Με 5 ευρώ/μήνα γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω (ας περιμένουμε πρώτα όμως τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις).

Πολύ θα ήθελα να βγει τώρα το ΕΔΕΤ και να πει, ότι δίνει εντελώς δωρεάν την πρόσβαση στο internet στη φοιτητική και ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, εφόσον κάποιος έχει γραμμή ADSL. Για να τρίβουν τα μάτια τους οι ISP, που μόνο να παρακωλύουν τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας ξέρουν.

----------


## energie

καλα χωρις ανακοινωσεις ο καθενας λεει το μακρυ και το κοντο του !περιμενετε και θα δουμε !παντως αν θυμαμαι καλα ελεγαν οτι το συνολικο κοστος δεν θα ξεπερνα τα 20ε !

----------


## sdikr

> Πολύ θα ήθελα να βγει τώρα το ΕΔΕΤ και να πει, ότι δίνει εντελώς δωρεάν την πρόσβαση στο internet στην φοιτητική και ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, εφόσον κάποιος έχει γραμμή ADSL. Για να τρίβουν τα μάτια τους οι ISP, που μόνο να παρακωλύουν τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας ξέρουν.


Με ενα μικρό πρόβλημα όμως,  η πρόσβαση στο ΑΤΜ κοστίζει  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

> Με ενα μικρό πρόβλημα όμως, η πρόσβαση στο ΑΤΜ κοστίζει


Πόσες φορές έχω δεί το παραπάνω μήνυμα με διάφορες παραλλαγές...Πρέπει να έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα σου λέγοντας το συνέχεις.  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Πόσες φορές έχω δεί το παραπάνω μήνυμα με διάφορες παραλλαγές...Πρέπει να έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα σου λέγοντας το συνέχεις.


Οχι ρέ μόνο τα δαχτυλά μου πιάστηκαν  :Wink: 


Πάντως το ΑΤΜ  δεν ειναι ενα μικρό ποσο,   που για να συνδεθεί πχ το ΕΔΕΤ  θα πρέπει να το κάνει σε δύο σημεία (Αθηνά Θεσσαλονίκη)  

(sorry αλλά δεν έχω τις τιμές μαζί μου αυτη την στιγμή)

----------


## ipo

> Με ενα μικρό πρόβλημα όμως,  η πρόσβαση στο ΑΤΜ κοστίζει


Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να βρεθεί κάποιο κονδύλιο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση που να υποστηρίξει οικονομικά όλες τις απαιτήσεις για την παροχή πρόσβασης σε φοιτητιτές και ακαδημαϊκούς.

Απλά χρειάζεται προσωπικό στο ΕΔΕΤ για να κάνει το aaa (authorization, authentication, accounting). Το τελευταίο a που είναι και το πιο δύσκολο για το ΕΔΕΤ (αφού το accounting απαιτεί μεγάλο λογιστήριο), ίσως δεν χρειαστεί αν δεν υπάρχει χρέωση προς τους φοιτητές. Τα υπόλοιπα κανονίζονται με μερικά άτομα σε θέση ΕΔΤΠ (Ειδικό Διοικητικό και Τεχνικό Προσωπικό).

Θεού θέλοντος και ISP επιτρέποντος, πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν. Αλλά δεν θα αφήσουν και πάλι οι ISP. Θέλουν μεγάλο μερίδιο από την πίτα που μεγάλωσε τώρα με την οικονομικά προσιτή ADSL γραμμή για τους φοιτητές.

----------


## chatasos

> Με ενα μικρό πρόβλημα όμως,  η πρόσβαση στο ΑΤΜ κοστίζει


Τώρα πια έχει γίνει GE και POS  :Wink:  ...τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα για την ώρα.

----------


## ipo

> Τώρα πια έχει γίνει GE και POS  ...τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα για την ώρα.


Μπορείς να μας πεις τι σημαίνουν αυτά; Ποιο το αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη;

----------


## sdikr

το GE  είναι μάλλον gigabit ethernet  απο όσο κατάλαβα το ΟΚΣΥΑ 2

----------


## chatasos

GE = Gigabit Ethernet (350, 650, 1000)
POS= Packet over Sonet (155)
Και τα 2 αναφέρονται σαν OKSYA2

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στην Αθήνα το ATM θα παραμείνει μόνο για < 155 ταχύτητες.

ΥΓ: GE & POS έχουν ελάχιστο overhead σε σχέση με αυτό του ATM...και είναι σχετικά φτηνότερα.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ξεφύγαμε λίγο. Το να πέσουνε στο ΕΔΕΤ είναι στο πολύ προσεχές μέλλον και τώρα μας ενδιαφέρει να δούμε το παρόν το οποίο εξελίσσετε από μέρα σε μέρα. Το πιο καλό θα ήτανε να υπήρχε σε κάθε Πανεπιστήμιο και ΤΕΙ μια κεραία πολυκατευθυντική για ασύρματο δίκτυο και να γινότανε μοιρασιά του Internet σε μία εμβέλεια 2 χιλιομέτρων από το ίδρυμα σε σπίτια φοιτητών. Κάτι τέτοια γίνονται απο καθηγητές αλλά στην ζούλα....τεσπα μεγάλο θέμα...

----------


## sdikr

Ναι αλλά πάλι πάμε να δούμε μόνο την δικιά μας γενιάδα  :Wink: 
Δεν μένουν όλοι οι φοιτήτες στα 2 χιλιόμετρα

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Λέω μία Minimum απόσταση. Με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα πλέων μπορούμε να χτυπήσουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και με πολύ αξιόλογες ταχύτητες.Υπάρχουνε περιοχές στην Ελλάδα με τμήματα πανεπιστημίων και ΤΕΙ που έχουνε πολύ ωραία οπτική κάλυψη και θα μπορούσανε χαλαρά να εξυπηρετήσουνε φοιτητές. πχ. εγώ σπουδάζω στο τει καβάλας και βλέπω γύρο στις 4 κεραίες να ρεμβάζουνε στις ταράτσες των κτιρίων του ΤΕΙ.Απο ότι έχω μάθει κάτι γραφεία και κάτι καθηγητές μπαίνουνε ιντερνετ απο το δίκτυο του ΤΕΙ μέσο WIFI...Βέβαια στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε και κάτι τέτοια είναι επιστημονική φαντασία...τελος πάντων

----------


## Sannin

Μην ξεχνάμε και το κόστος ενός αξιοπρεπούς εξοπλισμού Wi-Fi έτσι; Πάμε να γλιτώσουμε χρήματα από τη μία και φεύγουν απ' την άλλη.

----------


## sdikr

με το κλασικό wifi  η Min  είναι πολυ μικρότερη απο τα 2 χιλ  (μα πολύ μικρότερη)

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Κλασσικό wifi τί εννοείς ? 400μέτρα με ένα Access point 802.11b χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία?ανοίγουμε άλλο θέμα τώρα  :Very Happy:  ξεφεύγουμε τελείως φιλε sdikr

----------


## mousi

Εννοεί με φθηνό σχετικά εξοπλισμό προφανώς... Για να γίνει αυτό που λες, θα έχει (πάρα) πολλά έξοδα για τον αξιοπρεπή εξοπλισμό που απαιτεί!

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Μπά...αν φανταστείς ότι θα τα κάνεις μία φορα τα έξοδα και μετά τέλος.Δεν θα σκάς το μήνα παγια κτλπ...

----------


## spirosta

Πάντως ούτε το metropolitan ούτε και κανένα άλλο δίκτυο ασύρματο πάρα του πολυτεχνείου δεν προσφέρει internet τσαμπα. Αλλά για το πολυτεχνείο πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στα κτίρια του.

Για περισσοτερα αν έχετε κέφι στο www.awmn.gr

----------


## GP

> ΥΓ: GE & POS έχουν ελάχιστο overhead σε σχέση με αυτό του ATM...και είναι σχετικά φτηνότερα.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Άρα οι Αθηναίοι θα δούνε αύξηση στην max ταχύτητα, σωστα;

----------


## chatasos

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Άρα οι Αθηναίοι θα δούνε αύξηση στην max ταχύτητα, σωστα;


Όχι, γιατί το ATM παραμένει (και μάλλον θα παραμείνει για πολύ ακόμα) στην πλευρά του συνδρομητή. Στην πλευρά του isp άλλαξε.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Το θέμα είναι να αναπτύσσονται και από άλλους φορείς ή εταιρείες παράλληλα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα, μήπως και ξεφύγουμε κάποτε από το μονοπώλειο του ΟΤΕ. 'Ενα wifi από το ΕΔΕΤ για τους φοιτητές και οπτικές ίνες σε κάθε σπίτι με πρωτοβουλία των ανά περιοχή δήμων, μέσω του προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας, θα μπορούσε να λύσει για αρκετά χρόνια (ίσως και 10) το πρόβλημα του bandwidth στον ελληνικό χώρο (σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με εθνικά δίκτυα οπτικών ινών κορμού).

----------


## NoYmErOs

> .....'Ενα wifi από το ΕΔΕΤ για τους φοιτητές και οπτικές ίνες σε κάθε σπίτι με πρωτοβουλία των ανά περιοχή δήμων, μέσω του προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας, θα μπορούσε να λύσει για αρκετά χρόνια (ίσως και 10) το πρόβλημα του bandwidth στον ελληνικό χώρο (σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με εθνικά δίκτυα οπτικών ινών κορμού)........


Καλά τώρα τί είπες ε?????
Ελλάδα έτος 2010+....  :Laughing:

----------


## chatasos

> Σύμφωνα με την γενική διευθύντρια Εμπορικών Θεμάτων, Σούλα Εβανς, o OTE την επόμενη πενταετία θα εστιάσει τη δραστηριότητά του στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας και κάθε νέα επένδυση θα έχει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο στόχο. "Κάθε επένδυση απ' εδώ και στο εξής, θα αφορά την ευρυζωνικότητα και στόχος είναι ο ΟΤΕ να καταστεί ο βασικός φορέας ανάπτυξης της στην Ελλάδα", είπε η κα Εβανς.


  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## guru

> Το θέμα είναι να αναπτύσσονται και από άλλους φορείς ή εταιρείες παράλληλα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα, μήπως και ξεφύγουμε κάποτε από το μονοπώλειο του ΟΤΕ. 'Ενα wifi από το ΕΔΕΤ για τους φοιτητές και οπτικές ίνες σε κάθε σπίτι με πρωτοβουλία των ανά περιοχή *δήμων*, μέσω του προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας, θα μπορούσε να λύσει για αρκετά χρόνια (ίσως και 10) το πρόβλημα του bandwidth στον ελληνικό χώρο (σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με εθνικά δίκτυα οπτικών ινών κορμού).


Να τα δω αυτά να γίνονται στην Ελλάδα και ας πεθάνω (τρόπος του λέγειν). Ειδικά από τους δήμους, άνδρα διαφθοράς και κακοδιαχείρισης. Είδαμε π.χ. τι έγινε με τα περίφημα κιόσκια πληροφόρησης με τις οθόνες αφής (ρήμαξαν) ή με την περίφημη διαδημοτική συγκοινωνία της δυτικής Αθήνας (Α.Σ.Δ.Α.) που θα είχε και στάσεις με πληροφόρηση (μέσω GPS)*! Το πολύ να στήσουν μερικές κεραιούλες για να δικαιολογήσουν την είσπραξη των χρημάτων από το Κ.Π.Σ... (Μακάρι να διαψευστώ.)

_____
* Ουδέποτε μπήκαν λεωφορεία με GPS, μόνο μερικές στάσεις εγκαταστάθηκαν, που δε χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ποτέ!

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Είναι επιστημονική φαντασία για την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Elpis

> off topic. Είσαι νέος φοιτητής; Αν ναι, από φέτος οι μετεγγραφές θα γίνονται αλλιώς, οπότε μάλλον θα μείνεις παραπάνω στην Πάτρα. Πάντως θα περάσεις καλά! Κι εγώ Πάτρα είμαι.


Ναι νεος φοιτητης ειμαι.. Τι εννοεις οτι θα παιρνουν πιο πολυ χρονο; Εγω που θελω να παω μετσοβιο ποσο περιπου θα αργησει; sorry για το off topic!

----------


## ipo

> Σύμφωνα με την γενική διευθύντρια Εμπορικών Θεμάτων, Σούλα Εβανς, o OTE την επόμενη πενταετία θα εστιάσει τη δραστηριότητά του στην ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας και κάθε νέα επένδυση θα έχει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο στόχο. "Κάθε επένδυση απ' εδώ και στο εξής, θα αφορά την ευρυζωνικότητα και στόχος είναι ο ΟΤΕ να καταστεί ο βασικός φορέας ανάπτυξης της στην Ελλάδα", είπε η κα Εβανς.


Πού το βρήκες αυτό; Πότε γράφτηκε;

----------


## globalnoise

Πολλά καλά ακούγοντε μαζεμένα από τον ΟΤΕ...

Η ιδέα μου είναι ή όντως πήραν χαμπάρι πως η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων internet users δεν είναι για τα μπάζα αλλά είναι 1337?  :Razz:  Λέτε να έπαιξε μεγάλο ρόλο η διαμαρτυρία σε αυτό?

Πότε άραγε θα δούμε τον ΟΤΕ ξεπιταρισμένο και όλα-καλά-όλα-ωραία? Στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια? Από πότε θα αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε βελτίωση στην ποιότητα?

----------


## Ardeloth

Μολις εκλεισα το τηλ.. πηρα να κανω ενεργοποιηση για 384 και επεσα σε φοιτητη τηλεφωνητη.. ο οποιος φυσικα αφου εμαθε οτι ειμαι και εγω φοιτητης θεωρησε σωστο να με ενημερωσει οτι απο 25 του μηνα παμε σε καποιο καταστημα ΟΤΕ κανουμε την αιτηση μας και περνουμε 512 με 15 τον μηνα.... Τι μαθαινει κανεις απο το 134  :Wink:

----------


## manuel

Ερώτηση
Και εγώ φοιτητής είμαι αλλα έχω ήδη ADSL γραμμή 384 και σύνδεση με την ACN.Μπορώ να πάρω μόνο την 512 γραμμή με 5 ευρουλάκια πάγιο ή παει πακέτο με την σύνδεση 15 ευρώ.Αν σε αναγκάζούν να πάρεις σύνδεση με ογκοχρέωση η όλη προσφορά μου φαίνεται λιγάκι απάτη!!!

----------


## Ardeloth

Εεεμ.. κοιταξε.. αποτι καταλαβα δεν παιζει να δωσουν σκετες γραμμες... οποτε αναγκαστικα θα παρεις πακετο αλλα την ογκοχρεωση που την ειδες?

----------


## power

Αφού κάποια συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ δεν υπάρχει.
Γιατί ξεκινάτε καινούργιο νήμα και αναλώνεστε σε υποθετικές συζητήσεις.

Εννοούσε 512 γραμμή ?
Εννοούσε 512 γραμμή και ISP ?
Με ογκοχρέωση ?
Flat rate ?
Με ποιον provider ?

Κάντε λίγο υπομονή να βγεί η ανακοίνωση.

----------


## ipo

> Αφού κάποια συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ δεν υπάρχει.
> Γιατί ξεκινάτε καινούργιο νήμα και αναλώνεστε σε υποθετικές συζητήσεις.
> 
> Εννοούσε 512 γραμμή ?
> Εννοούσε 512 γραμμή και ISP ?
> Με ογκοχρέωση ?
> Flat rate ?
> Με ποιον provider ?
> 
> * Κάντε λίγο υπομονή να βγεί η ανακοίνωση.*


Καλό είναι να μην ξεκινάτε νέο νήμα για κάτι που ήδη υπάρχει. Δεν μπορεί να τα παρακολουθήσει ο κόσμος.

Ας συγχωνεύσει παρακαλώ κάποιος αρμόδιος το παρόν νήμα στο γνωστό για το φοιτητικό ADSL.

----------


## manuel

Πολύ μυστικοπάθεια έχει πέσει πάνω στο φοιτητικό DSL και δεν μου αρέσει.Βίαστηκαν στον ΟΤΕ να κάνουν τις ανακοινώσεις πρίν το καλοκαίρι και τώρα δεν λένε τίποτα.Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτήν την συμπεριφορά και εξακολουθώ να επιμένω οτι αν δεν μπορείς να διαλέξεις τον ISP και το πακέτο που θα πάρεις η ολή "προσφορα" περισσότερο με παραπλάνηση θα μοιάζει.

----------


## NoYmErOs

Ενεργό ρόλο και άμεση λήψη μέτρων από την ΕΕΤΤ ζητά ο ΣΑΤΠΕ σε επιστολή που απέστειλε σήμερα στην ΕΕΤΤ, με αφορμή τα δημοσιεύματα περί συμφωνίας μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και ISPs για το φοιτητικό Internet.

Ειδικότερα ο ΣΑΠΤΕ στην επιστολή του που δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα καταγγέλλει τη διαδικασία λήψης της απόφασης καθώς:

    * Υλοποιήθηκε «κεκλεισμένων των θυρών» και χωρίς την πρόσκληση και τη συμμετοχή του θεσμικού οργάνου των εναλλακτικών παρόχων που εκπροσωπούν το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα της αγοράς ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών
    * Προωθεί τη διακριτική μεταχείριση και ενισχύει τη θέση του ΟΤΕ, ως οργανισμού με σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά
    * Πλήττει άμεσα τις εταιρίες που έχουν μέχρι σήμερα επενδύσει και επιδιώκουν την ανάπτυξη της αγοράς ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και συνιστά λύση συμβατή μόνο για τους ISPs. Οι οικονομικές επιπτώσεις της πρωτοβουλίας καταδεικνύονται αν ληφθεί υπόψη ότι το κόστος αποδέσμευσης του τοπικού βρόχου (μηνιαίο πάγιο τέλος πλήρως αδεσμοποίητου τοπικού βρόχου) ανέρχεται σε 8,10 Ευρώ. Δηλαδή 193% της τιμής διάθεσης της φοιτητικής πρόσβασης ADSL του ΟΤΕ στον καταναλωτή (5 Ευρώ με ΦΠΑ). Επιπλέον, το κόστος για το μεριζόμενο τοπικό βρόχο είναι 4,05 Ευρώ, δηλαδή 96% της ανωτέρω τιμής. Και σ αυτή την περίπτωση, η λιανική τιμή του μεριζόμενου τοπικού βρόχου είναι κάτω του συνολικού κόστους λαμβανομένου υπόψη του κόστους δικτύου κορμού, του λειτουργικού κόστους, του κόστους κεφαλαίου κλπ.
    * *Συνιστά προσπάθεια κρατικής ενίσχυσης του ΟΤΕ από το μεγαλύτερό του μέτοχο δηλαδή το ελληνικό δημόσιο*. Η συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια αντιβαίνει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Νομοθεσία που απαγορεύει αντίστοιχες δράσεις σε περιπτώσεις υπηρεσιών. Και βεβαίως η προσφορά Internet για τους φοιτητές συνιστά υπηρεσία.

Ο ΣΑΠΤΕ καλεί την ΕΕΤΤ στην άμεση λήψη μέτρων ώστε να αποφευχθεί η στρεβλή λειτουργία της αγοράς παροχής υπηρεσιών Internet και να εκλείψουν οι  μονοπωλιακές δράσεις του ΟΤΕ στην αγορά πρόσβασης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, η οποία είναι υπό ρύθμιση.

Τέλος ο Σύνδεσμος επίσημα ζητά συνάντηση με την ΕΕΤΤ ώστε να αναπτύξει ευκρινώς τις θέσεις του με στόχο  την ορθή προώθηση της παροχής Internet προς τους φοιτητές και εν γένει των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα. Ταυτόχρονα, η  συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία και πρόταση του ΣΑΤΠΕ καταδεικνύει την πρόθεσή του να συνεισφέρει στο δημόσιο διάλογο και κυρίως να  στηρίξει την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της αγοράς και τη διαμόρφωση συνθηκών υγιούς ανταγωνισμού.

Σύνδεσμος Αδειοδοτημένων Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Παρόχων Ελλάδος(ΣΑΤΠΕ)

15/09
πηγή flash.gr

----------


## t300

Έχει ειπωθεί από τις 7/9/2005

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...%C5#post325314

----------


## ysand

Παιδιά περνάει ο καιρός και δε βλέπω καμια ανακοίνωση και ανησυχώ!!!!

----------


## energie

> Παιδιά περνάει ο καιρός και δε βλέπω καμια ανακοίνωση και ανησυχώ!!!!


και γω .. !!   :Crying:

----------


## Hwoarang

Ε ρε γαμώτο. Οι Μ****ς μας κάνουν και χαιρόμαστε που θα έχουμε DSL σαν φοιτητές την στιγμή που στην Αγγλιά είναι 11MBit σε κάθε φοιτητή. Που ζούμε ρε γαμώτο????Γιατί τόσο πίσω?Με πιάνει το παράπονο...
Πάντως το νέο εξάμηνο πλησιάζει και καμία ανακοίνωση. Και τώρα να γίνει κάποια ανακοίνωση θα πάρει πολύ καιρό για να βάλει ο κάθε φοιτητής DSL.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## dimmihel

Λοιπόν τηλεφώνησα στο 134 πριν απο 5 λεπτά και μου είπαν τα εξής . Απο την 1η Οκτωμβρίου πηγαίνουμε στον ΟΤΕ και κάνουμε αιτήσεις ενεργοποίησης . Οχι πιο πρίν απο τις 1 του μήνα . Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ θα μας παρέχει μόνο την γραμμή ADSL και όχι service για το ιντερτνετ ,  δηλαδή  ISP θα επιλέξουμε απο όποια άλλη εταιρία θελουμε  ανάλογα με το τι μας συμφέρει ... Για αυτό το λόγο και οι άλλες εταιρίες θα βγάλουν ειδικά πακέτα μόνο για φοιτητές . Μου είπαν οτι το τέλος ενεργοποίησης θα είναι 17,50 ευρώ και το μηνιαίο πάγιο 5 ευρώ . Όσον αφορα τα δικαιολογητικά που θα απαιτούνται μου είπε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν ακόμα και να ξανατηλεφωνήσω κατα τις 25 του μήνα που θα έχει βγεί επίσημη ανακοίνωση . Όπως και να χει ξεκινάει στις 1 του μήνα ότι και να λέει η ανακοίνωση που θα βγεί . Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι τι θα γίνει με τα DSLAM ... παρακολουθώ αυτα που λέτε τοσους μήνες με ενδιαφέρον και μάλλον θα είμαι μοιραίο να καταρεύσει το σύστημα . Το contention ratio θα πάει στα ύψη λογικά με αποτέλεσμα να πάρουμε το πούλο ;;; Θα αναβαθμίσουν τα μηχανήματα ; Μήπως να βάλουμε Vivodi να τελειώνει η υπόθεση ; Και γω φοιτητής είμαι αλλά αν είναι να μου σπάνε τα νεύρα κάθε φορα που μπαίνω στο net λόγω χαμηλών ταχυτήτων τότε θα προτιμήσω κάτι πιο συμφέρον και ας πληρώνω περισσότερο ...  Sorry για το μέγεθος του post ...

----------


## kewl

> Λοιπόν τηλεφώνησα στο 134 πριν απο 5 λεπτά και μου είπαν τα εξής . Απο την 1η Οκτωμβρίου πηγαίνουμε στον ΟΤΕ και κάνουμε αιτήσεις ενεργοποίησης . Οχι πιο πρίν απο τις 1 του μήνα . Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ θα μας παρέχει μόνο την γραμμή ADSL και όχι service για το ιντερτνετ ,  δηλαδή  ISP θα επιλέξουμε απο όποια άλλη εταιρία θελουμε  ανάλογα με το τι μας συμφέρει ... Για αυτό το λόγο και οι άλλες εταιρίες θα βγάλουν ειδικά πακέτα μόνο για φοιτητές . Μου είπαν οτι το τέλος ενεργοποίησης θα είναι 17,50 ευρώ και το μηνιαίο πάγιο 5 ευρώ . Όσον αφορα τα δικαιολογητικά που θα απαιτούνται μου είπε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν ακόμα και να ξανατηλεφωνήσω κατα τις 25 του μήνα που θα έχει βγεί επίσημη ανακοίνωση . Όπως και να χει ξεκινάει στις 1 του μήνα ότι και να λέει η ανακοίνωση που θα βγεί . Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι τι θα γίνει με τα DSLAM ... παρακολουθώ αυτα που λέτε τοσους μήνες με ενδιαφέρον και μάλλον θα είμαι μοιραίο να καταρεύσει το σύστημα . Το contention ratio θα πάει στα ύψη λογικά με αποτέλεσμα να πάρουμε το πούλο ;;; Θα αναβαθμίσουν τα μηχανήματα ; Μήπως να βάλουμε Vivodi να τελειώνει η υπόθεση ; Και γω φοιτητής είμαι αλλά αν είναι να μου σπάνε τα νεύρα κάθε φορα που μπαίνω στο net λόγω χαμηλών ταχυτήτων τότε θα προτιμήσω κάτι πιο συμφέρον και ας πληρώνω περισσότερο ...  Sorry για το μέγεθος του post ...




Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Και εγώ είμαι φοιτητής και έχω απ την αρχή του χρόνου 384.Καλό το φοιτιτικό dsl δεν λέω αλλά επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό κατάλαβα και εγώ τι θα πεί πιταρισμένο dslam καλίτερα θα ήταν πρώτα να φτιάξουν την κατάλληλη υποδομή και μετά να αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν τσάμπα 512ρες

----------


## SMARTYN89

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Και εγώ είμαι φοιτητής και έχω απ την αρχή του χρόνου 384.Καλό το φοιτιτικό dsl δεν λέω αλλά επειδή τον τελευταίο καιρό κατάλαβα και εγώ τι θα πεί πιταρισμένο dslam καλίτερα θα ήταν πρώτα να φτιάξουν την κατάλληλη υποδομή και μετά να αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν τσάμπα 512ρες


   Σωστοι αλλα σκεφτικατε ατι αν γινει της "εταιρας"(π......ς) απο τον πρωτο μηνα θα υπαρχουν παραπονα και ο ρυθμος διελευσης στα καταστηματα για την υπηρεσια θα πεσει πολυ;; μεχρι και απενεργοποιησεις θα δουνε!  Οποτε μετα απο καμια 45αρια μερες θα εχουμε την αρχη των απαραιτητων   :Worthy:  κατασκευων-αναβαθμισεων..!
δικια μου γνωμη..

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

Παιδιά αν οι υποδομές στις οποίες έχουν επενδύσει ο ΟΤΕ και όλοι οι παροχείς δεν "πιτταριστούν" τότε να είστε   σίγουροι ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν επενδύσεις σε νέες... Βρίσκω πολύ λογικό να ενοχλέι ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο πολλούς, αλλά μήπως δεν υπάρχει ήδη αυτή η κατάσταση σε κάποιες περιοχές; Αν θέλουμε να προχωρήσουμε τις επενδύσεις πρέπει να περάσουμε το στάδιο της ακριβής σύνδεσης, το στάδιο της κατάρευσης του δικτύου, και μετά θα έρθουν τα καλά. Δηλαδή DSL2 και  προσιτές τιμές... Σε όλες τις χώρες όταν πρωτοεφαρμόστηκε η dsl ήταν πανάκριβα. Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχουμε ακόμα ελέυθερη αγορά στις τηλεπικοινωνίες λογικό είναι να αργούν τα πράγματα.

----------


## kewl

> Σωστοι αλλα σκεφτικατε ατι αν γινει της "εταιρας"(π......ς) απο τον πρωτο μηνα θα υπαρχουν παραπονα και ο ρυθμος διελευσης στα καταστηματα για την υπηρεσια θα πεσει πολυ;; μεχρι και απενεργοποιησεις θα δουνε!  Οποτε μετα απο καμια 45αρια μερες θα εχουμε την αρχη των απαραιτητων   κατασκευων-αναβαθμισεων..!
> δικια μου γνωμη..



Aν δεχτούμε οτι οι κύριοι στον πΟΤΕ προχωρούν σε αναβάθμισεις μόνο όταν η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε επίπεδα dialup τότε δέν θα δούμε αναβαθμίσεις όπως λες .Οι χάλια ταχύτητες μπορεί να είναι και 150-220 kbps ...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Θα γίνει αναβάθμιση των γραμμών όπως και να έχει.Επισης σκεφτείτε ότι από το 2006 μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το dsl 2 και θα υπάρξει ριζική αλλαγή στον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ...ολά θα γίνουνε κομπλέ.

----------


## sonyp900

Διαβάσατε το παρακάτω κείμενο κάπου? Εγώ το είδα σήμερα στο φλασ.
http://tech.flash.gr//news/greece/2005/9/15/11647id/

----------


## spirosta

αυτό ειναι...... 
                                       ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΛΙΟ
αναρωτιέμαι γιατί 
τα βγάζουν καινούργια

----------


## sonyp900

> αυτό ειναι...... 
>                                        ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΛΙΟ
> αναρωτιέμαι γιατί 
> τα βγάζουν καινούργια


Κακό είναι να δίνεις μια ευκαιρία να το διαβάσουν και αυτοί που ΔΕΝ το είδαν?   :Wink:

----------


## spirosta

Καθόλου κακό αλλά αν ανατρέξεις πίσω στο thread θα το βρεις δύο φορές.
Και μία αυτή τρεις.
Όσο για την εκφρασή μου δεν πήγαινε σε εσένα, προς θεού, αλλά στο flash που το έχει με ημερομηνία 15/9 ενώ αυτά γίνονταν τον αύγουστο

Και συγνώμη για την παραξήγηση.

----------


## zealavor

> Aν δεχτούμε οτι οι κύριοι στον πΟΤΕ προχωρούν σε αναβάθμισεις μόνο όταν η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε επίπεδα dialup τότε δέν θα δούμε αναβαθμίσεις όπως λες .Οι χάλια ταχύτητες μπορεί να είναι και 150-220 kbps ...


Γιατί είμαστε τόσο απαισιόδοξοι? Πιστεύω ότι μετά τα αρχικά προβλήματα, ο ΟΤΕ έχει σταθεροποιήσει κάπως τις υπηρεσίες του και έχει επιταχύνει κάπως τους ρυθμούς του. Για παράδειγμα με το ADSL 2 ξεκινάει αρκετά κοντά με τις ευρωπαικές χώρες και δεν ακολουθεί την πρακτική της ISDN που περίμενε να βγάλει κέρδος ανεξαρτήτως των εξελίξεων. 

Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να φέρνουμε την καταστροφή για κάθε φήμη ή υπόθεση που γίνεται. Ας κρίνουμε στην πράξη.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί είμαστε τόσο απαισιόδοξοι? Πιστεύω ότι μετά τα αρχικά προβλήματα, ο ΟΤΕ έχει σταθεροποιήσει κάπως τις υπηρεσίες του και έχει επιταχύνει κάπως τους ρυθμούς του. Για παράδειγμα με το ADSL 2 ξεκινάει αρκετά κοντά με τις ευρωπαικές χώρες και δεν ακολουθεί την πρακτική της ISDN που περίμενε να βγάλει κέρδος ανεξαρτήτως των εξελίξεων.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να φέρνουμε την καταστροφή για κάθε φήμη ή υπόθεση που γίνεται. Ας κρίνουμε στην πράξη.


ελά μωρέ γιατί, μονο 2 χρόνια πιλοτικό είχε το adsl  όταν στις άλλες χώρες βάζαν adsl2+




> Πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να φέρνουμε την καταστροφή για κάθε φήμη ή υπόθεση που γίνεται. Ας κρίνουμε στην πράξη.


Δυστηχως μέχρι τώρα άλλα μας είχε δίξει,  τώρα κάτι πάει να γίνει,  αλλά εγω τουλάχιστον θα περιμένω να το δω πρώτα

----------


## Nik0s

Μη βιάζεστε, θα ειδοποειηθείτε όταν θα έρθει ώρα.

Η διάθεση του φοιτητικού ADSL θα υποστηριχθεί μέσω μιας δικτυακής πύλης που θα ονομάζεται ΔΙΟΔΟΣ και θα υλοποιηθεί σύντομα από κάποιο εργαστήτριο του ΕΜΠ.

Υπεύθυνος του συνολικού έργου της υποστήριξης και παρακολούθησης του έργου τυχαίνει να είναι αδελφικός μου φίλος, και η τελευταία ενημέρωση είναι ότι το θέμα καθυστηρεί λόγω της αντιδικίας ISPs και ΟΤΕ για την διάθεση της ADSL σύνδεσης σε τιμή χαμηλότερη του LLU και της υπομίσθωσης από τους ISPs.

Ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός ανέφερε το τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη ως καταληκτική ημερομηνία για την εφαρμογή, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται θα υπάρξει καθυστέρηση.

Όπως και να έχει πάντως, πριν ανέβει το Δίοδος κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πάρει γραμμή, οπότε τα σενάρια περί "την χχχ πάω στον ΟΤΕ και κάνω ενεργοποίηση" δεν ισχύουν, καθώς η πιστοποίηση της  φοιτητικής ιδίοτητας θα περνάει πρώτα από την γραμματαεία και το σύστημα.

Μετά την πιστοποίηση και την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής, ο φοιτητής θα μπορεί να βλέπει στο σύστημα τα διάφορα φοιτητικά πακέτα που καταχωρούν οι ISPs και θα επιλέγει από εκεί.

Όσοι έχουν ήδη γραμμή κατά 99% θα μπορούν να την κάνουν "φοιτητική"

Τέλος , διαφένεται από τις τελευταίες διαβουλεύσεις για το θέμα ότι πιθανόν ο ΟΤΕ να υποχρεωθεί να δίνει για φοιτητικές γραμμές ή LLU για φοιτητική σύνδεση και στους παρόχους σε αντίστοιχα μειωμένες τιμές (ίσως και για 5€) ώστε να μπορεί ο πάροχος να έχει ως πελάτη των φοιτητή επί του συνόλου των υπηρεσιών. Και είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που ζητούν οι πάροχοι, και συμφωνώ μαζί τους, γιατί σε βάθος χρόνου ο πάροχος θα κρατήσει τον πελάτη και όταν δεν θα είναι πια φοιτητής, αλλίως ενισχυέται σηματνικά η θέση του ΟΤΕ στην αγορά και πλήττεται η ανταγωνιστικότητα.

Για νεότερα (όσο μου επιτρέπεται) θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Νασέ καλά φίλε νίκο.Επιτέλους μία ολοκληρωμένη ενημέρωση.

----------


## ipo

> Τέλος , διαφένεται από τις τελευταίες διαβουλεύσεις για το θέμα ότι πιθανόν ο ΟΤΕ να υποχρεωθεί να δίνει για φοιτητικές γραμμές ή LLU για φοιτητική σύνδεση και στους παρόχους σε αντίστοιχα μειωμένες τιμές (ίσως και για 5€) ώστε να μπορεί ο πάροχος να έχει ως πελάτη των φοιτητή επί του συνόλου των υπηρεσιών. Και είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που ζητούν οι πάροχοι, και συμφωνώ μαζί τους, γιατί σε βάθος χρόνου ο πάροχος θα κρατήσει τον πελάτη και όταν δεν θα είναι πια φοιτητής, αλλίως ενισχυέται σηματνικά η θέση του ΟΤΕ στην αγορά και πλήττεται η ανταγωνιστικότητα.


Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο νέο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το φοιτητικό ADSL, θα βοηθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο την ανάπτυξη της αγοράς ADSL και την πλήρη αποδέσμευση του τοπικού βρόχου.

----------


## shaq141a

Πιο πολλές πιθανότητες είναι ο ΟΤΕ να αποσύρει γενικά την πρότασή του για του φοιτητές παρά να δώσει σχεδόν τσάμπα LLU

----------


## ipo

> Πιο πολλές πιθανότητες είναι ο ΟΤΕ να αποσύρει γενικά την πρότασή του για του φοιτητές παρά να δώσει σχεδόν τσάμπα LLU


Κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα αυτό. Ο ΟΤΕ όμως ελέγχεται από την κυβέρνηση η οποία πρέπει να τηρήσει της εξαγγελίες της. Θα φάει μεγάλο κράξιμο αν δεν τα καταφέρει. Το πολύ-πολύ να φάνε το πουλί του νάφτη (τον γλάρο ντε!) οι ISP και να δώσει internet access το ΕΔΕΤ ή μόνο η ΟΤΕnet.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα απόσυρσης

----------


## Keno

Παιδιά κατ' αρχάς γεια σε όλους καθώς είμαι νέο μέλος του φόρουμ.

Αναφορικά με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το οποίο με καίει και εμένα όπως και πολλούς άλλους, θα σας αναφέρω τι μου είπαν χθες από τον ΟΤΕ που πήρα για να με ενημερώσουν για το τι παίζει. (Επειδή μέχρι να διαβάσω και τις 76 σελίδες του thread θα έχει έρθει στην Ελλάδα η adsl2 αν επαναλάβω κάτι που έχει ήδη υποθεί συγχωρέστε με)

Λοιπόν, το σίγουρο για την ώρα είναι ότι θα πέσει το κόστος του παγίου τις γραμμής από τα 20 στα 5 ευρώ. Ρώτησα σχετικά με το γνωστό πακέτο σύνδεσης 512 με ογκοχρέωση και 5 γίγα free αν τελικά θα ισχύσει (επειδή είχα ακούσει ότι δεν θα γίνει τελικά), αλλά μου είπε δεν ξέρουμε σίγουρα(!). Πάντως μου λέει και να ισχύσει, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το πάρετε. Μπορείτε να έχετε το πάγειο των 5 ευρώ για τη γραμμή και να διαλέξετε άλλο πακέτο.
Ακόμα, το μόντεμ θα είναι ρούτερ και αντί για 30 ευρώ που δινόταν, θα δίνεται με 15 (μπορεί να υπάρχει απόκλιση στα νούμερα γιατί δεν τα σημείωσα και δεν τα πολυθυμάμαι), αλλά θα έχει υποδοχή μόνο usb.
Για providers και αν θα επιτραπούν άλλοι πλην της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, δεν ήξερε τίποτα. Πάντως άκουσα ότι σχετικά με τους providers, οι εταιρίες έκαναν μεγάλη φασαρία και έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός. 
Τέλος, η γραμμή θα πρέπει να είναι στο όνομά μας.
Οι οριστικές αποφάσεις πάντως για το φοιτητικό πακέτο θα παρθούν κατά τις 25 Σεπτέμβρη και θα αρχίσουν να εφαρμόζονται από τις αρχές του Οκτώβρη.

Συνοψίζοντας λοιπόν:
ανεξάρτητα με ογκοχρεώσεις (ΑΠΑΤΗ!!!!!) και λοιπές βλακείες, ό,τι πακέτο σύνδεσης και να πάρουμε το πάγιο γραμμής θα κοστίζει 5 ευρώ, οπότε ούτως ή άλλως θα γλιτώσουμε 15 Ευρώ. Θα μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε όποιον provider θέλουμε ενώ όπως ακούγεται, εκτός από τις ήδη εξαγγελμένες από τις εταιρίες μειώσεις στις τιμές, θα βγουν και νέες τιμές ειδικά για φοιτητές ακόμα πιο φτηνές (τι σου είναι αυτός ο ανταγωνισμός). Το τελευταίο το αναφέρω με επιφύλαξη. Όπως και να έχει πάντως, με βάση τις μειώσεις στο πάγιο γραμμής και στους providers, θα έχουμε dsl με 20 ευρώ το μήνα ή και λιγότερα! Καθόλου άσχημα σε σχέση με πριν...

Ας προσευχηθούμε όλοι μαζί όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην έχουμε κανένα απρόοπτο...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Καλοσήρθες στο forum Keno. Τα έχουμε ανακοινώσει αυτά. (Άσχετο: Τι μου θύμησες με την υπογραφή σου... παιδικά χρόνια)

----------


## ermis333

Κάτι που δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα και με καίει.....Θα μπορούμε να μετατρέψουμε την υπάρχουσα ADSL γραμμή σε φοιτητική;;;;

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Στο 134 υπάρχει καμία απάντηση ρώτησες?

----------


## kotsos84

Καντε λίγη υπομονή. Σε λίγες μέρες θα βγει επίσημη ανακοίνωση και θα μας λυθούν όλες οι απορίες. Μέχρι τότε για τίποτα δεν είμαστε σίγουροι...

----------


## ndan_gr

στο 134, δεν έχουν ακόμα επίσημη ενημέρωση

----------


## mefistofelis

Γιατι περιμενες να εχουν?

----------


## papajohn

Παιδία, μου μυρίζει διάλυση, είναι 23 Σεπτεμβρίου και "Ουδεν Νεότερο απο το Μέτωπο"...

----------


## Sannin

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση για διάλυση... Αυτό που με ανυσηχεί είναι το πόσο θα το καθυστερήσουν και οι λεπτομέριες του εγχειρήματος...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

25 Σεπτεμβρίου θα γίνει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση! Μου το είπανε και στα γραφεία του ΟΤΕ. Απο 1 Οκτωβρίου θα γίνονται αιτήσεις για το φοιτητικό.

----------


## playnet1000

ναι και εμένα έτσι μου είπανε στο 134

----------


## ndan_gr

άντε να δούμε....

εγώ που μένω Αθήνα και σπουδάζω Χαλκίδα με πιάνει;

----------


## dkoureas

> άντε να δούμε....
> 
> εγώ που μένω Αθήνα και σπουδάζω Χαλκίδα με πιάνει;


 Οι αρχικες ανακοινώσεις ήταν πως θα πρέπει η γραμμή να είναι στο όνομα του φοιτητή (προ ή μεταπτυχιακού) και η διεύθυνση να είναι στον ίδιο νομό με το εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα. Θεωρητικά λοιπόν και με τα ως τώρα γνωστά (που μπορεί να αλλάξουν) δυστυχώς όχι  :Sad:

----------


## Spyrosss

> 25 Σεπτεμβρίου θα γίνει η επίσημη ανακοίνωση! Μου το είπανε και στα γραφεία του ΟΤΕ. Απο 1 Οκτωβρίου θα γίνονται αιτήσεις για το φοιτητικό.


25 Σεπτεμβρίου είναι Κυριακή... :Razz:

----------


## ndan_gr

αν θέλουν να δώσουν σε όλους χωρίς όρους τύπου:
η γραμμή στο όνομα του φοιτητή
ο φοιτητής να νοικιάζει σπίτι κοντά στη σχολή
να έχει 2-3 ή παραπάνω αδέρφια
να περνάει τα μαθήματα κλπ

θα πάρουν πρόσβαση 50-100 άτομα!

----------


## maik

> αν θέλουν να δώσουν σε όλους χωρίς όρους τύπου:
> η γραμμή στο όνομα του φοιτητή
> ο φοιτητής να νοικιάζει σπίτι κοντά στη σχολή
> να έχει 2-3 ή παραπάνω αδέρφια
> να περνάει τα μαθήματα κλπ
> 
> θα πάρουν πρόσβαση 50-100 άτομα!


Μπορεις να μου πεις αν κανω εγω αιτηση για φοιτητικο adsl  πως θα διαπιστωθει αν ειμαι πραγματκα  φοιτητης; που δεν ειμαι.  Η πως θα αποφυγουν χιλιαδες αιτησεις  μαιμου οτι δηθεν ο ανηψιος της κουμπαρας του μπατζανακη μου ειναι φοιτητης και μενει μαζι μου.

----------


## ndan_gr

ένα ντε!

υποτίθεται οτι ο φοιτητής θα πηγαίνει σε κάποιο φορέα με το πάσο του, ώστε να ξεκινά η διαδικασία για ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής

----------


## Crosstalk

Λενε οτι η ΓΓΕΤ θα αναλαβει να ειναι το λινκ του φοιτητη με τον ΟΤΕ για να εξακριβωνεται εαν μπορει να παρει την φοιτητικη γραμμη! Στην ΓΓΕΤ θα δηλωνει και ποιον ISP προτιμα για το feed !

εχει ακουσει κανεις τιποτα για πακετα φοιτητικα χωρις ογκοχρεωση?!

----------


## ndan_gr

καθυστερούν για να μην έχει ογκοχρέωση!

άλλωστε αν μπορείς να πάρεις γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ, έστω και με ογκοχρέωση διαλέγεις και isp πληρώνοντας κανονικά ΕΚΤΟΣ αν ο ΟΤΕ βλέπει την γραμμή και σε κόβει μετά τα 5 gb

----------


## NoYmErOs

Θα αργήσει το φοιτητικό dsl εκεί που ήταν να βάλουν 5,000 (λέμε τώρα ) με τις νέες τιμές θα μπουν 3,000 γιατί οι άλλοι θα το έχουν πληρώσει ήδη ακριβότερα αφού θα πάρουν κανονικά dsl ..γαιτί να το πάρουν όλοι τσάμπα ?έχουν πάντα τους λόγους τους...

----------


## p3tris

Αυτο το ειδε κανενας;;;;;


Η OTEnet "μπαίνει" στο πανεπιστήμιο (21-06-2005) 	

Γρήγορο και οικονομικό ADSL Internet για φοιτητές

Δωρεάν πρόσβαση στους πρώτους!


Η ΟΤΕnet «περνάει τις πύλες» των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ της χώρας μας, υποστηρίζοντας την πρόταση της Πολιτείας για οικονομική πρόσβαση των φοιτητών στο γρήγορο Internet. 

Συγκεκριμένα, η εταιρία θα προσφέρει στους προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ την υπηρεσία πρόσβασης στο Internet μέσω ADSL 512kbps, με ογκοχρέωση που θα καλύπτει τις ανάγκες τους, στην ιδιαίτερα ελκυστική τιμή της τάξης των 10 ευρώ το μήνα. Η προσφορά αυτή θα ισχύσει από την ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά 2005 – 2006.

Επιπλέον, η ΟΤΕnet θα υλοποιήσει χορηγικό πρόγραμμα επιβράβευσης των προσπαθειών των φοιτητών, προσφέροντας μία δωρεάν σύνδεση στο Internet -ADSL 512kbps με ογκοχρέωση- στον πρώτο εισαχθέντα κάθε σχολής (AEI και ΤΕΙ) καθώς και στους πρωτεύσαντες κάθε έτους. 

Η OTEnet είναι πάντα αρωγός πρωτοβουλιών που έχουν ως στόχο την περαιτέρω διάδοση του Internet και της ευρυζωνικότητας, με όραμα τον εκσυγχρονισμό της χώρας μας. 

Για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες αναφορικά με τη διαδικασία υποβολής αιτήσεων και δικαιολογητικών, θα ακολουθήσει σχετική ανακοίνωση.

Γραφείο Επικοινωνίας OTEnet

http://corporate.otenet.gr/corporate...vendibleid=304

----------


## sdikr

> Η OTEnet "μπαίνει" στο πανεπιστήμιο (21-06-2005)



έεεεχεις χάσεί επισόδια  !!
απο τον 6ο μέχρι σήμερα έχουν αλλάξει το θέμα γύρω στις 10 φόρες

----------


## p3tris

εγω το 21/06 το πήρα για 21 σεπτεμβριου. Δλδ προχτες. Γραψτε λαθος :ρ

----------


## Mike-Dealer

> Μπορεις να μου πεις αν κανω εγω αιτηση για φοιτητικο adsl  πως θα διαπιστωθει αν ειμαι πραγματκα  φοιτητης; που δεν ειμαι.  Η πως θα αποφυγουν χιλιαδες αιτησεις  μαιμου οτι δηθεν ο ανηψιος της κουμπαρας του μπατζανακη μου ειναι φοιτητης και μενει μαζι μου.


Ρε παιδιά η διαπίστωση για το αν είναι κάποιος εγγεγραμμένος σε κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα θα γίνετε από τον ΟΤΕ με πληροφορίες από το εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα που ανήκει ο υποψήφιος φοιτητής πελάτης. Δεν είναι περίπτερο... τώρα ο καθένας μυρίζει το νύχι του και λέει τα δικά του. Πρέπει πιστεύω να περιμένουμε να γίνει η υλοποίηση του έργου αυτού και μετά συνεχίζεται το σενάριο...

----------


## trv

> Ναυαγεί το φθηνό φοιτητικό Internet 	
>   24/9/2005
> 
> Του Βαγγέλη Μανδραβέλη
> Αργεί, και ίσως τελικά να μην έρθει, το φθηνό φοιτητικό ευρυζωνικό Internet. Η κατάσταση έχει - πλέον - περιπλακεί τόσο πολύ, που είναι αμφίβολο αν μπορεί να την επιλύσει ακόμη και η ίδια η κυβέρνηση. Ειδικά μετά και την άτυπη εμπλοκή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, η οποία, περίπου, απαγόρευσε την προσφορά του ΟΤΕ εγείροντας ζητήματα νόθευσης του ανταγωνισμού, οι φθηνές ευρυζωνικές φοιτητικές συνδέσεις απομακρύνονται ακόμη περισσότερο.
> Η υπόθεση, τώρα, είναι μετέωρη μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ). Σύμφωνα δε με πληροφορίες, ο ΟΤΕ θέτει ως όρο για να προχωρήσει στην προσφορά του την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία - ωστόσο - διστάζει να λάβει την οποιαδήποτε απόφαση. Ενα «ναι» θα την φέρει αντιμέτωπη με την αγορά και την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, ενώ ένα «όχι» αντιστρατεύεται την πρωθυπουργική εξαγγελία.
> Στον ΟΤΕ κυριαρχεί οργή και θυμηδία, καθώς ενώ βάλλεται για τις ακριβές χρεώσεις του στο ADSL τώρα που επιχειρεί να τις μειώσει, κατηγορείται για νόθευση του ανταγωνισμού. Ωστόσο και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τις ευθύνες του, καθώς - παρακάμπτοντας την αρμόδια επιτροπή που είχε συσταθεί για να εξετάσει το θέμα - προκατέλαβε τον Πρωθυπουργό.
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η χώρα διστάζει να κάνει βήματα εμπρός ή σε κάθε κίνηση εκσυγχρονισμού διχάζεται τόσο, που τελικά δεν προχωρά τίποτε. Θύμα αυτή τη φορά η ευρυζωνικότητα, η οποία - παρά τα όποια βήματα γίνονται - παραμένει σε επίπεδα που δεν συνάδουν με την 21η ισχυρότερη οικονομία του πλανήτη.


Απο την εφημερίδα Κέρδος σήμερα..

----------


## Sannin

:Thumbdown0:  

Ρεζίληδες...

Edit: Ακόμα διατηρώ μια μικρή ελπίδα πάντως... Δεν μπορώ να διαννοηθώ πως θα ξεφτιλιστούν τόσα πολλά άτομα και δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα.

----------


## NoYmErOs

Αυτά είναι πικρά νέα και πολύ αληθινά τελικά, η ανικανότητα του πρωθυπουργού και η ψεύτικες εξαγγελίες δεν έχουν όρια.

----------


## ysand

Άν όντως δεν υλοποιηθεί το "φθηνό ευρυζωνιακό internet για φοιτητές" θα είναι μια μεγάλη απογοήτευση για την κυβέρνηση, που με τόση σιγουριά το ανακοίνωνε....

Ελπίζω πάντως (ως φοιτητής) να είναι απλά φήμη και τελικά να πάρουμε επιτέλους το πακέτο με τα 15 ευρώ/μήνα, γιατί ειδάλλως.......εγώ μάλλον θα αποχωρήσω από τα broadband δρώμενα, λόγω κόστους  :Sad:

----------


## spirosta

> Αυτά είναι πικρά νέα και πολύ αληθινά τελικά, η ανικανότητα του πρωθυπουργού και η ψεύτικες εξαγγελίες δεν έχουν όρια.


Το θέμα πάντως πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ πιο σαβαρό από μια απλή ανικανότητα ή ψεύτικες εξαγγελίες. Πάντα ήταν και πάντα θα είναι εκεί πάνω κάποιος που ανεξάρτητα από το χρώμα του (μπλε, πράσινος, ή και κόκκινος) θα λέει όλο θα και θα και θα και θα. Και γενικότερα πολλές αερολογίες που δεν ισχύουν ή δεν θα ισχύσουν στην πράξη ποτέ.

Το κύριο πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με την οικονομία. Αδυνατεί να δώσει κάποια λύση και δεν θέλει σε καμία περίπτωση να δώσει την δυνατότητα και στους ISP να προσφέρουν μια τέτοια υπηρεσία. Φυσικά και η EETT κάθεται και τα ξύνει αφού δεν έχει τα κότσια να έπιβάλλει στον ΟΤΕ συνεργασία και φοιτητικό ιντερνετ. Εν μέρη βέβαια oi ISP έχουν δίκιο αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θέλει το χρήμα. Και μέσα σε όλη αυτή την καθυστέρηση και την αδυναμία να πάρουν αποφάσεις έρχεται και η ευρωπαική ένωση και λέει οτι το γ****αμε το θέμα οπότε άστε το. Και βέβαια ενώ πιέζει για την ανάπτυξή της ευρυζωνικότητας εμείς δεν μπορούμε να λύσουμε θέματα ανταγωνισμού. και τα περι ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας ο ΟΤΕ τα διαφημίζει για καλό και ο απλός κοσμάκης που δεν ξέρει νομίζει οτι είμαστε πια στον νέο αιώνα του ιντερνετ και της επικοινωνίας. Και αφού τα σχολίασα όλα ας πώ και για τα MME, που φυσικά για αυτά το φοιτητικό internet και γενικά θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών δεν υπάρχουν. Είστε καλά να χάσουν τόση ακροαματικότητα επειδή ο άλλος δεν θα ανοίγει την TV αλλά το PC που θα είναι μόνιμα online?


Αν τα σκεφτούμε όλα αυτά θα δούμε πως το θέμα είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο και δυστηχώς κανένας με "δύναμη" δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι φοιτητικό θα δούμε μετά το 2006. Ας ελπίσουμε όλοι οτι αυτό δεν θα γίνει και θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα. Αλλά και χωρίς ογκοχρεώσεις γιατί το DSL δεν φτιάχτηκε για την ογκοχρέωση.  Απλά και πάλι κάποιοι το εκμεταλλεύονται. 
Και κάτι άλλο όμως στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν φοιτητικές DSL, ανεξάρτητα από το πόσο πληρώνουν οι "απλοί" το DSL?

----------


## energie

παιδιά είναι ήδη 24/09 και ακόμη δεν έχει καν ανακοινωθεί !! οπότε καλά κρασιά !δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τπτ δυστυχώς !

----------


## minovg

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όταν κάποιος πρωθυπουργός που θέλει να είναι αξιόπιστος κάνει εξαγγελίες εννοείται πως το έχει ψάξει το πράμα και δεν εκσφενδονίζει κάτι έτσι για να το πει. Στην παρούσα περίπτωση μάλιστα το θέμα είναι τεραστίων διαστάσεων διότι δεν πρόκειται για μια εξαγγελία πρόσφατη αλλά προ 2 ετών. Και μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό επέμενε ο Πρωθυπουργός ότι θα γίνει αυτό. 

Μακάρι να γίνει, αλλά μου θυμίζει πολύ βασικό μέτοχο που έλεγε ο πρωθυπουργός (αλλά και ο Συνταγματολόγος Παυλόπουλος) ότι το δίκαιό μας υπερισχύει έναντι του ευρωπαϊκού και τελικά φυσικά φάγαμε την πατάτα ότι αν τον εφαρμόζαμε θα μας κόβονταν όλες οι επιδοτήσεις... Και απεσύρθη μετά το νομοσχέδιο...

Συμπέρασμα: Αεριτζίδικα λόγια για το τίποτα, δίχως αντίκρυσμα. Φθηνό ίντερνετ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και χωρίς διαχωρισμούς.

----------


## spirosta

> Φθηνό ίντερνετ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και χωρίς διαχωρισμούς.


Μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή. Τελικά μάλλον σε λίγο θα πρέπει να οργανωθούμε και να μην ξαναμπούμε internet μέχρι ο OTE και οι ISP  να ρίξουν τις τιμές άλλο ένα 50%. Τραγικό που σκέφτομαι μια τέτοια λύση αλλά και απαράδεκτος ο ΟΤΕ που μας δουλεύει και καθόμαστε σαν τα σκυλιά και υπακούμε.-

----------


## giocha

Δείτε λίγο αυτό.... http://www.in.gr/news/kiosk/nkiosk.a...4/9/2005&ctg=0

----------


## energie

> Συμπέρασμα: Αεριτζίδικα λόγια για το τίποτα, δίχως αντίκρυσμα. Φθηνό ίντερνετ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και χωρίς διαχωρισμούς.



ολυ σωστα τι φοιτητικο και πιπες !! φτηνο dsl για ολους ΤΩΡΑ!   :Evil:

----------


## giocha

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όταν κάποιος πρωθυπουργός που θέλει να είναι αξιόπιστος κάνει εξαγγελίες εννοείται πως το έχει ψάξει το πράμα και δεν εκσφενδονίζει κάτι έτσι για να το πει. Στην παρούσα περίπτωση μάλιστα το θέμα είναι τεραστίων διαστάσεων διότι δεν πρόκειται για μια εξαγγελία πρόσφατη αλλά προ 2 ετών. Και μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό επέμενε ο Πρωθυπουργός ότι θα γίνει αυτό. 
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνει, αλλά μου θυμίζει πολύ βασικό μέτοχο που έλεγε ο πρωθυπουργός (αλλά και ο Συνταγματολόγος Παυλόπουλος) ότι το δίκαιό μας υπερισχύει έναντι του ευρωπαϊκού και τελικά φυσικά φάγαμε την πατάτα ότι αν τον εφαρμόζαμε θα μας κόβονταν όλες οι επιδοτήσεις... Και απεσύρθη μετά το νομοσχέδιο...
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Αεριτζίδικα λόγια για το τίποτα, δίχως αντίκρυσμα. Φθηνό ίντερνετ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ και χωρίς διαχωρισμούς.


πολύ δίκιο έχεις...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  για κοίτα όμως λίγο εδώ http://www.in.gr/news/kiosk/nkiosk.a...4/9/2005&ctg=0

----------


## minovg

> πολύ δίκιο έχεις...     για κοίτα όμως λίγο εδώ http://www.in.gr/news/kiosk/nkiosk.a...4/9/2005&ctg=0


Παρέθεσε ένας φίλος πριν ολόκληρο το άρθρο της εφημερίδας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## atj++

Καλο είναι να κρίνετε κατι που έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Περιμένετε πρώτα να τελειώσουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις και μετα συζητάμε για τις ευθύνες.  :Wink:

----------


## Crosstalk

Αποτι φαινεται αρχιζω να δικαιωνομαι που αποταν αρχισε αυτο το θεμα του φθηνου φοιτητικου ειχα μεγαλες αμφιβολιες για το αν μπορει να υλοποιηθει!

Απο αλλου περιμενα να υπαρχουν οι δυσκολιες,αλλα τελικα απο την Ευρωπαικη Επιτροπη σκαει το ΑΚΥΡΟ!

----------


## ysand

[pasokosmode] 
Εδώ δεν δίνουν επίδομα θέρμανσης στους φτωχούληδες, θα δώσουν φθηνή φοιτητικη ευρυζωνιακή  
πρόσβαση???  :Sad:   [/pasokosmode]

----------


## ermis333

> Αποτι φαινεται αρχιζω να δικαιωνομαι που αποταν αρχισε αυτο το θεμα του φθηνου φοιτητικου ειχα μεγαλες αμφιβολιες για το αν μπορει να υλοποιηθει!
> 
> Απο αλλου περιμενα να υπαρχουν οι δυσκολιες,αλλα τελικα απο την Ευρωπαικη Επιτροπη σκαει το ΑΚΥΡΟ!


Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει επιδότηση από την κυβέρνηση και από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει ανεπτυγμένο το LLU για πιο ανταγωνισμό μιλάμε;;

----------


## atj++

Η κυβέρνηση φταίει και για τους κυκλώνες στην αμερική! Άτιμε καραμαλή....

----------


## Spyrosss

> Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει επιδότηση από την κυβέρνηση και από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει ανεπτυγμένο το LLU για πιο ανταγωνισμό μιλάμε;;


"Η Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού στις Βρυξέλλες δεν έδωσε πολλά περιθώρια συζητήσεων, σημειώνοντας ότι η προσφορά υποδομών κάτω του κόστους χωρίς αντίστοιχη προσφορά χονδρικής, συνιστά παραβίαση κανόνων ανταγωνισμού. Και το θέμα έκλεισε εκεί."

Eπίσης το οτι δεν είναι ανεπτυγμένο το LLU, ποιός φταίει; Που είναι ο νόμος;

----------


## t300

Άλλο ένα άρθρο από το Κέρδος:

Σε πλήρες αδιέξοδο έχει περιέλθει η υπόθεση του φθηνού ευρυζωνικού Internet στους φοιτητές. Tόσο ο ίδιος ο πρωθυπουργός, Κ. Καραμανλής όσο και ο ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος ήδη το έχει ανακοινώσει από 21 Ιουνίου, βρίσκονται εκτεθειμένοι, καθώς ούτε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Tαχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), αλλά ούτε και η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή είναι διατεθειμένες να επιτρέψουν τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά.
Ο ΟΤΕ στις 21/6/2005 είχε ανακοινώσει ότι «η ειδική προσφορά του ΟΤΕ για όλους τους προπτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ της χώρας, που θα ισχύει από τη νέα ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά, περιλαμβάνει:
- 5 ευρώ το μήνα για ADSL πρόσβαση από 35,90 ευρώ που είναι σήμερα για ταχύτητα 512/128Kbps.
- Μείωση κατά 50% στο εφάπαξ τέλος ενεργοποίησης από το εκάστοτε ισχύον». 
Εκτοτε, ξεκίνησε μια διελκυστίνδα μεταξύ εναλλακτικών παρόχων τηλεφωνίας / Internet και OTE, όπου οι μεν πρώτοι κατηγορούσαν τον ΟΤΕ για κατάχρηση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης στην αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ - αρνούμενος να δώσει αντίστοιχη προσφορά χονδρικής - έκανε λόγο για «χορηγία» προς το πιο δυναμικό κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. 
Η κατάσταση έφτασε στο απροχώρητο την περασμένη εβδομάδα, όταν ο ΟΤΕ ζήτησε την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ για να προχωρήσει την προσφορά εν όψει της έναρξης της νέας ακαδημαϊκής περιόδου. Η ΕΕΤΤ, σοφώς κινούμενη και προκειμένου να αποφύγει το «πικρόν ποτήριον» της άρνησης προς τον ΟΤΕ -και ουσιαστικά προς τον Πρωθυπουργό- συμβούλεψε τον ΟΤΕ να διαβουλευθεί με τη Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής. Εφόσον η τελευταία άνοιγε το «πράσινο φως» στην προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, τότε και η ΕΕΤΤ θα έπραττε το ίδιο.
Ομως, η άτυπη διαβούλευση που υπήρξε μεταξύ ΟΤΕ και Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής δεν κράτησε και πολύ. Η Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού στις Βρυξέλλες δεν έδωσε πολλά περιθώρια συζητήσεων, σημειώνοντας ότι η προσφορά υποδομών κάτω του κόστους χωρίς αντίστοιχη προσφορά χονδρικής, συνιστά παραβίαση κανόνων ανταγωνισμού. Και το θέμα έκλεισε εκεί. 
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η υπόθεση του φθηνού ευρυζωνικού Internet να παραμένει μετέωρη «ένθεν κι ένθεν» της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας, όπου κανένας δεν κάνει βήμα μπρος. Ο μεν ΟΤΕ επιζητά πλήρη κάλυψη από την ΕΕΤΤ, η δε ρυθμιστική αρχή μοιάζει να βρίσκεται μεταξύ... γκρεμού και ρέματος. Μια άρνηση στον ΟΤΕ σημαίνει εναντίωση στην πρωθυπουργική εξαγγελία και ένα ναι σημαίνει πόλεμο με όλη την αγορά και ενδεχομένως με την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή. Η δυσχέρεια αναδεικνύεται στο γεγονός ότι τα στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ, αρνούνται να προβούν σε οποιαδήποτε δήλωση.
Παράγοντες της αγοράς τόνιζαν ότι, έτσι όπως έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα, προσφορά ADSL στην τιμή των 5 ευρώ, που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ, δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει. Με δεδομένο δε ότι η μερική αποδεσμοποίηση του τοπικού βρόχου (η οποία επιτρέπει τον ΟΤΕ να εκχωρήσει το καλώδιό του σε έναν εναλλακτικό πάροχο για να προσφέρει την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία) κοστίζει 4,05 ευρώ το μήνα -και είναι η φθηνότερη στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση- το φθηνό φοιτητικό ευρυζωνικό Internet παραμένει ουτοπία. Μετά δε και την εμπλοκή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, το πιο πιθανό πλέον σενάριο φαντάζει ότι οι φθηνές ευρυζωνικές φοιτητικές συνδέσεις θα κοστίζουν πάνω από 15 ευρώ και αυτό υπό ειδικές προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## ReverseR

thanx t300  :Wink:  
Από την άλλη τι είναι αυτο



> Με δεδομένο δε ότι η μερική αποδεσμοποίηση του τοπικού βρόχου (η οποία επιτρέπει τον ΟΤΕ να εκχωρήσει το καλώδιό του σε έναν εναλλακτικό πάροχο για να προσφέρει την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία) κοστίζει 4,05 ευρώ το μήνα -και είναι η φθηνότερη στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση- το φθηνό φοιτητικό ευρυζωνικό Internet παραμένει ουτοπία. Μετά δε και την εμπλοκή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, το πιο πιθανό πλέον σενάριο φαντάζει ότι οι φθηνές ευρυζωνικές φοιτητικές συνδέσεις θα κοστίζουν πάνω από 15 ευρώ και αυτό υπό ειδικές προϋποθέσεις


Άρα και το κόστος ΟΚΣΥΑ που αναφέρεται σε άλλο θρεντ μπορεί εύκολα να παρακαμθεί. Που κάνω λάθος?

Και οι ιδιώτες μας τλκ είναι αντιστοιχοι του δημοσίου μας, μην πω χειρότεροι

----------


## Spyrosss

Αυτό είναι οτι η τιμή των 5 ευρώ που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ την σύνδεση 512 είναι σαν να είναι δωρεάν. Έστω οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει την γραμμή με 4.05€ για Shared LLU, τότε αν ο ενναλακτικός την δώσει με 5 ευρώ έχει κέρδος 0.95€ ενώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει πάλι κέρδος 4.05€. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι λοιπόν οτι τα 0.95€ είναι ψίχουλα και δεν είναι ένα ποσό που θα φέρει κέρδος και μάλλον αποτρέπει έναν ενναλακτικό απο το να δώσει τέτοια γραμμή.

Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε οτι τα χάλκινα ζεύγη του ΟΤΕ είναι κατώτερης ποιότητα απο πχ της ΒΤ καθώς υπάρχουν ακόμα εναέρια καλώδια, καλώδια που περνάνε κάτω απο μπαλκόνια σπιτιών, καλώδια που βρίσκονται ακριβώς δίπλα απο αγωγούς ομβρύων υδάτων κλπ

Αφού λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ νοιάζεται για την διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας και το φτηνό ADSL, ας δώσει φτηνό ADSL σε όλους, με τιμές αντίστοιχες των αλλων χωρών της Ε.Ε.

----------


## ReverseR

Σπυρο αναφερόμουνα οφτοπικ  στο οτι θα μπορούσαν να παίρνουν γραμμές  απο τον οτε αφου τις δίνει τόσο φτηνα. Απλα αναρωτιέμαι που κολλάει μετά.

Για τα του ανταγωνισμου δεν ξέρω τι παίζει. Πάντως ούτε ο ΟΤ΅Ε έχει κέρδος 4ε. 

Επίσης, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι για το ίδιο πραγμα, ο ΟΤΕ κάπου είχε καταδικαστεί και αναγκάστηκε να δίνει γραμμές κάτω από την τιμή κόστους

----------


## Spyrosss

Δεν είναι μόνο να πάρεις την γραμμή με 4.05€, πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις και δικό σου εξοπλισμό DSLAM, τον οποίο θα συνδέσεις με οπτικές στον δικό σου BBRAS, δηλαδή ο εναλλακτικός πρέπει να φτιάξει ένα δικό του ΑΤΜ δίκτυο.

Το νομικό καθεστώς σήμερα δεν επιτρέπει μια τέτοια κίνηση καθώς ο εναλλακτικός πρέπει να πληρώσει λεφτά στον κάθε Δήμο για το σκάψιμο και ο κάθε Δήμος κοστολογεί όσο νομίζει αυτός το κάθε μέτρο σκαψίματος και ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να αρνηθεί για διάφορους λόγους, όπως έλλειψη χώρου, την εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού ενός εναλλακτικού μέσα σε ένα κτίριο του.

Ποιός θα τα κάνει αυτά για 0.95 ευρώ;

----------


## PopManiac

> Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει επιδότηση από την κυβέρνηση και από τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχει ανεπτυγμένο το LLU για πιο ανταγωνισμό μιλάμε;;


Φίλε Ερμή,

Ουδείς μετά Χριστόν προφήτης που λένε, αλλά σε παλιότερες "ξιφομαχίες" μας στο θέμα του φοιτητικού Internet, είχα αναφερθεί και στην Ευρ. Επιτροπή. 

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο πάει να λανσαριστεί εδώ είναι ξεκάθαρα μη ανταγωνιστικός. Έχει πλάκα βέβαια που και η Επιτροπή πετά το μπαλάκι στην ΕΕΤΤ. Αλλά, να δούμε τι θα γίνει με την - μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον - ξεδοντιασμένη ΕΕΤΤ η οποία δεν μπορεί να αποφανθεί επί του θέματος μιας και δεν είναι ακόμα εξοπλισμένη θεσμικά.

Το όλο χάλι-μικρόκοσμος της Ελλάδας εδώ, βέβαια, ξεκινά από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μπήκε η ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα, με τον ΟΤΕ μπροστάρη και........ μονοπωλητή!!!!! 

Γενικά ένα μπάχαλο και δεν βλέπω να βρίσκεται άκρη ούτε και με τον περίφημο νόμο. Πάντως, φίλοι φοιτητές εδώ - χωρίς να θέλω να ευλογήσω τα γένια μου - έχετε ένα πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα κινητοποίησης εδώ από το φόρουμ: 

Γιατί να μην οργανωθείτε ανά σχολή και να ετοιμάσετε επιστολές προς τη σχολή σας ζητώντας, κατ' αρχάς, ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες από το ΕΔΕΤ;;;;; Υπάρχει η υποδομή, ναι ή όχι;

Και κάτι τέτοιο, όντως, *θα βοηθήσει αφάνταστα τη συνολική μείωση τιμών*. Φανταστείτε έναν ακαδημαϊκό quasi-εναλλακτικό πάροχο να δίνει (απολύτως σύννομα βάση και κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας) δωρεάν ADSL στα μέλη του (φοιτητές)! Να δείτε για πότε μετά ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISPs α τρέχουν και δεν θα προφτάινουν.

Πόσο εφικτό, βέβαια, είναι κάτι τέτοιο δεν το ξέρω. Αλλά έχουν πει αρκετοί εδώ πως το ΕΔΕΤ μπορεί, n'est pas? (Να εξασκούμε λιγάκι και τα γαλλικά μας ενόψει της μετακίνησης στις Βρυξέλλες!!!  :Wink:  )

----------


## ipo

Το ΕΔΕΤ απορρίφθηκε σαν λύση επειδή απαίτησαν οι ISP να πάρουν μερίδιο αγοράς. Η κυβέρνηση φάνηκε αδύναμη να αντιδράσει στην απαίτησή τους. Μετά βγήκαν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι γραμμών (εν γένει δεν ταυτίζονται με τους ISP) και *καλώς* καταγγέλουν τον ΟΤΕ:
"Γιατί να δίνει φοιτητικές γραμμές μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και να μην μπορούμε να δώσουμε κι εμείς; Και πώς θα δώσουμε εμείς γραμμές αν μας κοστίζει χονδρική σε υψηλότερη τιμή από εκείνη που δίνει λιανική ο ΟΤΕ;"

Επομένως, η αρμόδια επιτροπή που έκανε την εισήγηση για το φοιτητικό ADSL, έχει πλέον ως *μονόδρομο* να προτείνει την χρήση του ΕΔΕΤ για παροχή πρόσβασης στο internet. Κι αυτό διότι η κυβέρνηση έχει δείξει αδύναμη να πείσει τον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει τις τιμές χονδρικής. Επομένως η ατολμία της κυβέρνησης μας αναγκάζει να δεχτούμε ακριβότερες (αλλά σύννομες με το καθεστώς ανταγωνισμού) τιμές γραμμών, ώστε να μπορούν και οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι να δώσουν "φοιτητικές γραμμές".

Πώς θα βγει λοιπόν προσιτό οικονομικά internet;
Έτσι:
Γραμμές με 10 ευρώ/μήνα και παροχή πρόσβασης μέσω ΕΔΕΤ (ίσως 2-3 ευρώ για το authorization-authentication-accounting).

Είμαστε ανοχύρωτοι θεσμικά, έρμαια του μονοπωλιακού ΟΤΕ και με πάροχους πρόσβασης διαδικτύου (ISP) που μας αρμέγουν περισσότερο κι από τον ΟΤΕ, παρόλο που βρίσκονται σε καθεστώς ανταγωνισμού. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουμε μονοπώλιο και στους ISP.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ΕΔΕΤ απορρίφθηκε σαν λύση επειδή απαίτησαν οι ISP να πάρουν μερίδιο αγοράς. Και η κυβέρνηση φάνηκε αδύναμη να αντιδράση στην απαίτησή τους. Μετά βγήκαν οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι γραμμών (εν γένει δεν ταυτίζονται με τους ISP) και καλώς καταγγέλουν τον ΟΤΕ:
> "Γιατί να δίνει φοιτητικές γραμμές μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και να μην μπορούμε να δώσουμε κι εμείς; Και πώς θα δώσουμε εμείς γραμμές αν μας κοστίζει χονδρική σε υψηλότερη τιμή από εκείνη που δίνει λιανική ο ΟΤΕ;"
> 
> Επομένως, η αρμόδια επιτροπή που έκανε την εισήγηση για το φοιτητικό ADSL, έχει πλέον ως μονόδρομο να προτείνει την χρήση του ΕΔΕΤ για παροχή πρόσβασης στο internet. Κι αυτό διότι η κυβέρνηση έχει δείξει αδύναμη να πείσει τον ΟΤΕ να ρίξει τις τιμές χονδρικής. Επομένως η ατολμία της κυβέρνησης μας αναγκάζει να δεχτούμε ακριβότερες (αλλά σύννομες με το καθεστώς ανταγωνισμού) τιμές γραμμών, ώστε να μπορούν και οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι να δώσουν "φοιτητικές γραμμές".
> 
> Πώς θα βγει λοιπόν προσιτό οικονομικά internet;
> Έτσι:
> Γραμμές με 10 ευρώ/μήνα και παροχή πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ (ίσως 2-3 ευρώ για το authorization-authentication-accounting).
> 
> Είμαστε ανοχύρωτοι θεσμικά, έρμαια του μονοπωλιακού ΟΤΕ και με πάροχους πρόσβασης διαδικτύου (ISP) που μας αρμέγουν περισσότερο κι από τον ΟΤΕ, παρόλο που βρίσκονται σε καθεστώς ανταγωνισμού. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουμε μονοπώλιο και στους ISP.


Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι διαφωνω,   αλλά   εγώ απο όσο είδα,  οι isp  κάναν φασαρία γιατί ο Οτε  ήθελε να το δώσει μέσο της Οτενετ   :Wink: 

Γιατι το ΕΔΕΤ  δεν κάνει μια σύνδεση με τους bbras  και να δώσει μετά δωρεάν Internet  
θα πληρώνεις  15,9  για την γραμμή και δωρεάν  Internet  μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ.

Εδώ υπάρχουν isp  που δίνουν adsl  που δεν τους ξέρει ουτε η μάνα τους  :Wink: 

Μήπως δηλαδή και το ΕΔΕΤ δεν μας τα λεει καλα;

----------


## ipo

> Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι διαφωνω,   αλλά   εγώ απο όσο είδα,  οι isp  κάναν φασαρία γιατί ο Οτε  ήθελε να το δώσει μέσο της Οτενετ  
> 
> Γιατι το ΕΔΕΤ  δεν κάνει μια σύνδεση με τους bbras  και να δώσει μετά δωρεάν Internet  
> θα πληρώνεις  15,9  για την γραμμή και δωρεάν  Internet  μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ.
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχουν isp  που δίνουν adsl  που δεν τους ξέρει ουτε η μάνα τους 
> 
> Μήπως δηλαδή και το ΕΔΕΤ δεν μας τα λεει καλα;


Έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο. Οι ISP πράγματι έκαναν φασαρία για την ΟΤΕnet. Όμως η αρχική και μεγαλύτερη φασαρία που έκαναν ήταν για να *μη* δώσει το ΕΔΕΤ πρόσβαση και να την δώσουν εκείνοι.

Στο πρώτο είχαν δίκιο, στο δεύτερο όχι. Εγώ με το δεύτερο ασχολούμαι μόνο.

15,9 ευρώ/μήνα + Φ.Π.Α. = 19 ευρώ/μήνα δεν είναι λίγα. Γι' αυτό είπα 10 ευρώ για τη γραμμή.

Το ΕΔΕΤ έχει σύνδεση με κάποιους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ, αλλά ισχυρίζεται ότι χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια ενός ISP για το aaa (authorization-authentication-accounting). Δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό, αλλά αν αποφασίσει η κυβέρνηση να βάλει λίγα άτομα και αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό στο ΕΔΕΤ, θα σωθούν οι φοιτητές, διότι δεν θα είναι απαραίτητοι οι ISP.

Πολλή σημασία δίνει η κυβέρνηση στους ISP. Τόση ατολμία πια;

----------


## chatasos

Προσωπικά, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν το θεωρώ εύκολο (κυρίως τεχνικά) να δώσει adsl το ΕΔΕΤ όπως δίνουν οι ISP.
Μακάρι όμως να το κάνει...

----------


## sdikr

> Το ΕΔΕΤ έχει σύνδεση με κάποιους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ, αλλά ισχυρίζεται ότι χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια ενός ISP για το aaa (authorization-authentication-accounting). Δεν ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό, αλλά αν αποφασίσει η κυβέρνηση να βάλει λίγα άτομα και αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό στο ΕΔΕΤ, θα σωθούν οι φοιτητές, διότι δεν θα είναι απαραίτητοι οι ISP.


Θα γίνει όπως είναι με τους isp  σήμερα,  οι isp  βάζουν τους δικούς τους Bbras  για το aaa,  τό ίδιο θα μπορούσε να κάνει το ΕΔΕΤ αν ήθελε




> 15,9 ευρώ/μήνα + Φ.Π.Α. = 19 ευρώ/μήνα δεν είναι λίγα. Γι' αυτό είπα 10 ευρώ για τη γραμμή.


Σιγουρα δεν είναι λίγα,  αλλά πάλι είναι λιγότερα  :Wink: 




> Πολλή σημασία δίνει η κυβέρνηση στους ISP. Τόση ατολμία πια;


Κάποια στιγμή είχαμε μιλήσει για το κοστος του ΑΤΜ και μου είχες πεί οτι πχ το ΕΔΕΤ μπορεί να πάρει επιδότηση,  γιατί δεν το κάνει;

Αν το ΕΔΕΤ άυριο κάνει σύνδεση με το ΑΤΜ του οτε  οι isp  δεν θα μπορούν να πουνε κάτι.

αν όμως το ΕΔΕΤ  θέλει να κάνει συνδεση σε συνδιασμό με την φθηνή γραμμή στην οποια θα έχει πρόσβαση μονο το ΕΔΕΤ, τότε το ΕΔΕΤ είναι σαν αυτό που πήγαινε να γίνει με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ

----------


## WAntilles

> 15,9 ευρώ/μήνα + Φ.Π.Α. = 19 ευρώ/μήνα δεν είναι λίγα. Γι' αυτό είπα 10 ευρώ για τη γραμμή.


Μας δουλεύεις ρε ipo;

----------


## Spyrosss

Έστω οτι πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή στο ΕΔΕΤ με 4.05€ για Shared LLU, μετά το ΕΔΕΤ πρέπει να στήσει DSLAM σε κέντρα  ΟΤΕ και να τα συνδέσει με το δικό του ΑΤΜ δίκτυο πράγμα αρκετά δύσκολο.

Να κάνει μεταπώληση την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, το ΕΔΕΤ όπως γίνεται με τα πακέτα τύπου 1Bill είναι εφικτό όμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπορεί να πουλάει την ADSL γραμμή σε χονδρική φτηνότερα απο οτι πουλάει στους άλλους ISP αρα ξεχνάμε την γραμμή με 5€.

----------


## sdikr

> Έστω οτι πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή στο ΕΔΕΤ με 4.05€ για Shared LLU, μετά το ΕΔΕΤ πρέπει να στήσει DSLAM σε κέντρα ΟΤΕ και να τα συνδέσει με το δικό του ΑΤΜ δίκτυο πράγμα αρκετά δύσκολο.


ρε παιδιά,  αυτά τα 4.05,  απο που βγαίνουν γιατί απο οσο θυμάμαι η vivodi Πληρώνει πάνω απο 10 ευρώ για το LLU

----------


## Crosstalk

Σπύρο τα 4 ειναι για share llu. τα 8 ειναι για full llu

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο τα 4 ειναι για share llu. τα 8 ειναι για full llu


Ευχαριστώ   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## ipo

> Έστω οτι πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή στο ΕΔΕΤ με 4.05€ για Shared LLU, μετά το ΕΔΕΤ πρέπει να στήσει DSLAM σε κέντρα  ΟΤΕ και να τα συνδέσει με το δικό του ΑΤΜ δίκτυο πράγμα αρκετά δύσκολο.
> 
> Να κάνει μεταπώληση την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, το ΕΔΕΤ όπως γίνεται με τα πακέτα τύπου 1Bill είναι εφικτό όμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα μπορεί να πουλάει την ADSL γραμμή σε χονδρική φτηνότερα απο οτι πουλάει στους άλλους ISP αρα ξεχνάμε την γραμμή με 5€.


Δεν μίλησε ποτέ κανείς για DSLAM του ΕΔΕΤ. Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Όσον αφορά στη μεταπώληση γραμμής, μπορεί να υπάρξει για όλους τους ISP (και το ΕΔΕΤ μαζί) τιμή "φοιτητικής γραμμής". Η τιμή αυτή όμως πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με ακόμα φτηνότερη χονδρική τιμή (για φοιτητική γραμμή πάντα), ώστε να μην αποκτά πλεονέκτημα ο ΟΤΕ.

Συμφωνώ με τους προβληματισμούς και τις θέσεις του sdikr στο post αυτό.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Όσον αφορά στη μεταπώληση γραμμής, μπορεί να υπάρξει για όλους τους ISP (και το ΕΔΕΤ μαζί) τιμή "φοιτητικής γραμμής". Η τιμή αυτή όμως πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με ακόμα φτηνότερη χονδρική τιμή (για φοιτητική γραμμή πάντα), ώστε να μην αποκτά πλεονέκτημα ο ΟΤΕ.


Tότε όμως πόσο θα πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή σε τιμή χονδρικής μεταπώλησης στους ISP, με 1-2€; Kαι ο ISP πρέπει να πουλάει την γραμμή με 4€ για να είναι πιο ελκυστικό το πακέτο, αλλιώς ποιός θα βάλει. Αν βέβαια οτι θεωρήσουμε οτι το 1€ διαφορά θεωρείται ελκυστική διαφορά.

Αν γίνει αυτό ΟΤΕ θα μπεί μέσα με αποτέλεσμα ολοι οι υπόλοιποι που δεν είμαστε φοιτητές να πληρώνουμε για να κλείνουμε την τρύπα του φοιτητικού ADSL.

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται η τιμή της χονδρικής μεταπώλησης να είναι χαμηλότερη απο αυτή του Shared LLU.

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ με τους προβληματισμούς και τις θέσεις του sdikr στο post αυτό.


Να βάλω ακόμα εναν,  μέχρι τώρα τα ποιο πολλά universities  έχουν πρόσβαση σε γραμμές ΕΠΑΚ,  (και για να πιάσεις γράμμη πρέπει να έχεις τον παπα κουμπάρο)

σύμφωνα με τα τιμολόγια του Οτε,  το university  πληρώνει για την πρόσβαση εκει!

ας το κάνουν και για το adsl,    δυο σημεία είναι που πρέπει να καλύψουν,  Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη
δεν ειναι δύσκολο.

Βγήκε η Hol Πχ και έδωσε δωράν 3 μήνες  (3Χ21 ευρώ)  
ας το κάνει και το ΕΔΕΤ,  και ποιο ευκολο θα είναι απο άποψη,  δεν θα χρείαζεται να ψάχνει ο Οτε αν ο κάθε χρήστης είναι η δεν είναι φοιτητης (θα πέρνει το account απο το noc  πχ του auth)

και πρόσβαση στις βιβλιοθήκες,  και χωρίς ογκοχρεώση κλπ

αντί να μπαίνεις με User@isp.gr  θα μπαίνεις με user@auth.gr

απλά πράγματα!!
ουτε ο φοιτήτης να πρέπει να έχει γραμμη στο ονομα του,  ούτε να πρέπει να είναι σε χ χιλ  απο το ίδρυμα του.
και πολλά άλλα

----------


## ipo

Για τους λόγους που ανέφερες Spyrosss και επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν σκοπεύει να ρίξει την τιμή LLU, καθώς και να ρίξει σημαντικά τις τιμές χονδρικής, δεν ευσταθεί αυτή την εποχή στην αγορά η τιμή των 5 ευρώ για την γραμμή των φοιτητών. Γι' αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω ότι η τιμή των 10 ευρώ είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ipo

> ...
> απλά πράγματα!!
> ουτε ο φοιτήτης να πρέπει να έχει γραμμη στο ονομα του,  ούτε να πρέπει να είναι σε χ χιλ  απο το ίδρυμα του.
> και πολλά άλλα


Σωστά, αλλά παραμένει το υψηλό κόστος της γραμμής ADSL του ΟΤΕ.

Επίσης σε όλα όμορφα που λέμε τα παραπάνω, μπορεί να βγει κάποιος που έχει δικά του DSLAM και πει:
"Γιατί το ΕΔΕΤ συνδέεται μόνο με τους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ και όχι με τους δικούς μου;"
Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει π.χ. η Vivodi. Ίσως θα έχει δίκιο. Εκτός κι αν έχει μπορεί το ΕΔΕΤ να πει ότι είναι ανεξάρτητος φορέας και επέλεξε τον πάροχο με την μεγαλύτερη γεωγραφική κάλυψη. Από το θεσμικό πλαίσιο θα εξαρτηθούν πολλά.

Δεν βγαίνει εύκολα άκρη αν δεν υπάρχει καλή θέληση ("Στην ελεύθερη αγορά; Τρελός είσαι;") ή καλύτερα κυβερνητική πρωτοβουλία, ικανή να βάζει μερικούς στη θέση τους κι ας έχουν δίκιο. Μία κυβέρνηση που τα έχει καλά με όλους, μπορεί και κινείται πιο ευέλικτα. Δεν της κάνει μήνυση για κάθε γραμμή νόμου ο κάθε έμπορος. Αν όμως δεν έχει με τι να δελεάσει τις εταιρείες και δεν υπάρχει διάλογος, τότε καταλήγουμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση.

----------


## sdikr

> Επίσης σε όλα όμορφα που λέμε τα παραπάνω, μπορεί να βγει κάποιος που έχει δικά του DSLAM και πει:
> "Γιατί το ΕΔΕΤ συνδέεται μόνο με τους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ και όχι με τους δικούς μου;"
> Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει π.χ. η Vivodi. Ίσως θα έχει δίκιο. Εκτός κι αν έχει μπορεί το ΕΔΕΤ να πει ότι είναι ανεξάρτητος φορέας και επέλεξε τον πάροχο με την μεγαλύτερη γεωγραφική κάλυψη. Από το θεσμικό πλαίσιο θα εξαρτηθούν πολλά.


Η Hol  πχ έχει κάνει σύνδεση με την vivodi,    δεν απαγορέυει κανεις σε κανέναν να κάνει σύνδεση;

απο την άλλη δεν θα πρέπει να βλέπεις το ΕΔΕΤ σαν τίποτα άλλο απο εναν isp,  πχ forthnet,otenet,acn,tellas  δεν έχουν σύνδεση με vivodi!

Αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στην γραμμη (οτε)  δεν μπορεί κάποιος να πεί κατι.
αν όμως πχ το ΕΔΕΤ σου λέει πάρε γραμμη με 5 ή 10 ευρω τότε ναι οι isp  μπορουν να πουν κάτι




> Δεν βγαίνει εύκολα άκρη αν δεν υπάρχει καλή θέληση


Σε αυτό συμφωνω,  αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και στις δύο πλευρες!

το ΕΠΑΚ πχ αργήσαν να το πάρουν τα πανεπιστημια,  δεν φταίει ο Οτε ή οι άλλοι isp για αυτό

----------


## ipo

> Η Hol  πχ έχει κάνει σύνδεση με την vivodi,    δεν απαγορέυει κανεις σε κανέναν να κάνει σύνδεση;
> 
> απο την άλλη δεν θα πρέπει να βλέπεις το ΕΔΕΤ σαν τίποτα άλλο απο εναν isp,  πχ forthnet,otenet,acn,tellas  δεν έχουν σύνδεση με vivodi!


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ.

Το ΕΔΕΤ δεν θα δίνει γραμμές. Θα είναι σαν ISP. Αν λοιπόν το ΕΔΕΤ συνδεθεί μόνο με τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ (δηλαδή με τους BBRAS στους οποίους καταλήγουν οι γραμμές ADSL του ΟΤΕ), αλλά δεν συνδεθεί με τους BBRAS στους οποίους καταλήγουν οι γραμμές ADSL της Vivodi (τα δικά της DSLAM), θα βγει η Vivodi και θα πει:

"Το ΕΔΕΤ ευνοεί τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, αφού εγκατέστησε εξοπλισμό μόνο στα κέντρα που υπάρχουν BBRAS του ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί η Vivodi να παρέχει γραμμές ADSL στους φοιτητές μέσω των δικών της DSLAM."

Και δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να απαντήσει το ΕΔΕΤ, όπως μία εταιρεία, δηλαδή: "Συνδεόμαστε με όποιας εταιρείας BBRAS θέλουμε." Η FORTHnet μπορεί να απαντήσει έτσι. Το ΕΔΕΤ μπορεί όμως ή σαν εταιρεία του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης εκφράζει με τις κινήσεις του την κυβερνητική πολιτική;

----------


## p3tris

Παιδια καποιοι ελεγαν οτι 25 του μηνα θα βγει ανακοινωση. Ακουστηκε τιποτα?

Κατι ασχετο. Εγω είμαι από Κύπρο. Πριν 2 εβδομαδες εβαλε ενας φιλος μου dsl 1000αρα. Απο την ΑΤΗΚ (ΟΤΕ της Κυπρου). Ειναι 1024/128 kbps, δωρεαν εγκατασταση και ενεργοποιηση, δωρεαν ethernet modem, και 34 ευρώ το μηνα (20 λιρες κυπρου) το παγιο, ολα μαζι (ενοικιο γραμμης, dsl, isp). Χωρις ογκοχρεωση η χρονοχρέωση. Ειναι online 2 εβδομαδες τωρα και πιανει πολυ καλες ταχυτητες. Η ενεργοποιηση-εγκατασταση έγινε μέσα σε μια εβδομαδα απο τεχνικους της ΑΤΗΚ (δωρεαν επαναλαμβανω). Ειναι συμβαση αοριστου χρονου.. Εδω σκευτομαι να μεινω κύπρο και να μη παω για σπουδες :ρ

----------


## ipo

Σιγά τη διαφορά... Αν έρθεις κατά εδώ μεριά θα πληρώνεις 85 ευρώ/μήνα για 1024/256 kbps και θα σου δώσουν τη χαρά να πληρώσεις ακόμα 42 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση και άλλα 60 για το modem/router (αν θέλεις και εγκατάσταση --> άλλα 50 ευρώ). Οι ISP μας δίνουν τη χαρά να ξοδεύουμε τα χρήματα που δεν έχουμε τι να κάνουμε.
 :Guitar: 

(Μείνε εκεί που είσαι, διότι εδώ... άσε!)

----------


## Ardeloth

Συμπερασμα ως τωρα... Καλα εκανα και εβαλα την 384 τζαμπε απο το RAM γιατι αμα περιμενα τους "ικανοτατους" εκαστοτε υπουργους και λοιπους "υπευθυνους" αυτου το τοπου θα πληρωνα ακομα το ρευμα για ειδος πολυτελειας...

Ελλαδισταν RULEZzZzZZzZzZz ρε!!

----------


## Spyrosss

> Παιδια καποιοι ελεγαν οτι 25 του μηνα θα βγει ανακοινωση. Ακουστηκε τιποτα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1153

----------


## manuel

Στο 134 πάντως μου είπαν οτι θα βγεί αυριο η ανακοίνωση οπότε θα μας λυθούν ολες οι απορίες  μας.Υπομονή... (άντε να δούμε)
Ένα που με απασχολει είναι το θέμα του τόπου διαμονής σε σχέση με το πανεπιστήμιο που έχεις περάσει.Τι θα γίνει με τους φοιτητές του ανοιχτού Πανεπιστήμιου ??
Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα γιατι το Internet είναι το βασικό μέσο εκπαίδευσης εκεί.

----------


## dimmihel

φίλε manuel πότε στο είπαν αυτό ; Σήμερα η υπηρεσία του 134 δεν λειτουργεί . Τέσπα αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ασυνεπής στην υπόσχεση του για ανακοίνωση σήμερα . Άλλο ένα σημάδι αναξιοπιστίας απο το μοναδικό μονοπωλιακό πάροχο ADSL στην Ελλάδα . Το φοιτητικό internet σαν ιδέα ήταν καταπληκτική και ίσως πρωτόγνωρη για την ψαροκώσταινα αλλά δυστυχώς στην πράξη χάνουμε το μπούσουλα ... Μηδέν απο μηδέν ... μηδέν . Θα δείτε ότι η ανακοίνωση θα μας αφήσει με ανοιχτό το στόμα και στο τέλος θα γελάμε με το χρόνο που χάσαμε να αναλύουμε όλο αυτο το καιρό το τι θα γίνει το φοιτητικό DSL ... Αϊντε με τις υγίες μας !!!

----------


## papajohn

Δηλαδη βρε παιδια, λιανά, γιατι τελικα το "φοιτητικό" DSL δεν υλοποιείται;

-ΟΤΕ: Συμφωνω, δίνω συνδέσεις με 5€, όταν το κόστος χονδρικής είναι 4,2€.
-Vivodi: Διαφωνώ, έχω και εγω δικαίωμα να δίνω DSL στους φοιτητές, αλλα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να μου ρίξει την τιμή των 4,2€ γιατι δεν αλλιως μπαίνω μεσα.
-ΟΤΕ: Δεν ρίχνω την τιμη χονδρικής, άντε γεια!
Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπη: ΑΝ δεν ρίξεις την τιμη χονδρικής τότε εκμεταλεύεσαι τη θέση σου στην αγορα, αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός, καληνύχτα φοιτητικό DSL...

Αυτη είναι η αιτιολόγηση; Γιατι με όλα τα περι LLU έχασα λίγο τη μπάλα..!
Γιατι αν είναι αυτή η αιτιολόγηση τότε γιατι δεν αυξανουν την τιμή στα 20€/μήνα σύνολο, +5€ δηλαδή για την γραμμη; Απ' τα 45€ τώρα δεν είναι και λίγο...

----------


## Navigator

H ιστορία του φθηνού φοιτητικού adsl πάει να εξελιχθεί σε φιάσκο για τη κυβέρνηση.Εχει ξεκινήσει το Ακαδημαικό ετος και ακόμα πέφτει ξύλο για το τι θα γίνει με το ΟΤΕ και τα κόλπα του.
Καλά πριν βγούν και το υποσχεθούν δεν γνώριζαν οτι έχουν να κάνουν με το ΟΤΕ?
Επρεπε πρώτα να εκτεθούν σε όλους που το περιμένουν πως και πως για να καταλάβουν οτι με το ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεις να βγάλεις άκρη ?

----------


## aroutis

> -ΟΤΕ: Συμφωνω, δίνω συνδέσεις με 5€, όταν το κόστος χονδρικής είναι 4,2€.
> -Vivodi: Διαφωνώ, έχω και εγω δικαίωμα να δίνω DSL στους φοιτητές, αλλα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να μου ρίξει την τιμή των 4,2€ γιατι δεν αλλιως μπαίνω μεσα.
> -ΟΤΕ: Δεν ρίχνω την τιμη χονδρικής, άντε γεια!
> Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπη: ΑΝ δεν ρίξεις την τιμη χονδρικής τότε εκμεταλεύεσαι τη θέση σου στην αγορα, αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός, καληνύχτα φοιτητικό DSL...
> 
> Αυτη είναι η αιτιολόγηση; Γιατι με όλα τα περι LLU έχασα λίγο τη μπάλα..!
> Γιατι αν είναι αυτή η αιτιολόγηση τότε γιατι δεν αυξανουν την τιμή στα 20€/μήνα σύνολο, +5€ δηλαδή για την γραμμη; Απ' τα 45€ τώρα δεν είναι και λίγο...


Η απάντηση είναι να ρίξει ο ΟΤΕ την τιμή χονδρικής. Και όχι να αυξηθεί η τιμή του Φ.DSL επειδή ο ΟΤΕ παίζει hardball.

Αν θα γίνει αυτό είδομεν.

----------


## p3tris

Ρε παιδια επειδη εγω ειμαι κύπρο ακομα, Μπορει να τηλ κανενας στον ΟΤΕ να ρωτησει τι στο καλο γινεται   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## shaq141a

Αντί να πιέζουμε για χαμηλότερες τιμές LLU και την εναρμόνιση της εθνικής με της κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας, ασχολούμαστε με τα τερτίπια του ΟΤΕ. 

Είναι απαράδεκτο να ασχολούμαστε και να υποστηρίζουμε ένα μέτρο που σκωτώνει τον ανταγωνισμό και ο ΟΤΕ πάει να εκμεταλευτεί τη δεσπόζουσα θέση του για να βάλει ο κάθε φοιτητής τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι του.

Η Ευρωπαική ένωση καλά κάνει και τους απαγορεύει τέτοιες τακτικές.

----------


## manuel

Επικοινώνισα πριν απο λίγα λεπτά με το 134.Οι αιτήσεις για φοιτητικό DSL θα γίνονται απο 1 Οκτωβριού στα Oteshops.Η ταχύτητα θα είναι 512 και θα κοστίζει τελική τιμη 5ευρώ.Θα μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε την γραμμή ξεχωριστά και να επιλέξουμε οποιονδήποτε provider θέλουμε.Βεβαια θα υπάρχει και η γνωστή προσφορά γραμμή+Otenet 5Giga= 15ευρω.
Το μόνο που δεν ήξεραν να μου πούν είναι αν οι υπάρχων κάτοχοι ADSL γραμμής θα χρειάζεται να ξαναπληρώσουν κόστος ενεργοποίησης (χλωμό το βλέπω).
Απ'ότι φαίνεται ολα έχουν μπεί στο δρόμο τους και πάμε καλά (θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος!!)
Επιτέλους!!

----------


## Solitude^Within

Επισης να ενημερωσω παιδες οτι η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ετοιμαζει πακετο για adsl..λεγεται adsl University και την Πεμπτη θα εχω πληρη στοιχεια...δεν ξερω αν καποιος θα ενημερωσει πιο συντομα..Επισης δεν γνωριζω ακριβως ποτε θα ξεκινησει να ισχυει το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα..οπως ειπα την Πεμπτη θα εχω πληρη αποψη..οποτε αναμενουμε...

----------


## spirosta

Λοιπόν παιδιά τι λέτε?
Εδώ η ΕΕ μπήκε στη μέση και είπε ότι αν δεν υπάρξουν αλλαγές στην πολιτική του ΟΤΕ αυτό δεν γίνεται

Το 134 έχει δείξει ότι μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει.
Μπορεί κάποιος να διασταυρώσει τις πληροφορίες αυτές?

Μόλις σήμερα το απόγευμα έκανα αίτηση για DSL και θέλω να δώ αν είναι να την ακυρώσω σύντομα.

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Λοιπόν παιδιά τι λέτε?
> Εδώ η ΕΕ μπήκε στη μέση και είπε ότι αν δεν υπάρξουν αλλαγές στην πολιτική του ΟΤΕ αυτό δεν γίνεται
> 
> Το 134 έχει δείξει ότι μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να διασταυρώσει τις πληροφορίες αυτές?
> 
> *Μόλις σήμερα το απόγευμα έκανα αίτηση για DSL και θέλω να δώ αν είναι να την ακυρώσω σύντομα*.


Αν έκανες σήμερα αίτηση , μπορεί αύριο το πρωί να έχεις dsl .. ποτέ να ακυρώσεις ?    :Cool:

----------


## spirosta

Σωστος...
Αλλά τελικά δεν το μετανιώνω διότι έπειτα από ώριμη σκέψη (ντοϊνγκ)
αποφάσισα ότι μέχρι να γίνει φοιτητικό μπορεί να περάσει καιρός ή και αρχικά 
να έχουμε προβλήματα. Και αφού έχω τη συνδεσούλα της HOL δωρεάν το μόνο
που θα γλίτωνα είναι 20Ε από τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης. 

κα.....       ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ DSL.-

----------


## ermis333

Σημαντικά πράγματα που έμαθα....Με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα


1ον. Οι αιτήσεις για φοιτητικό ADSL ξεκινάνε στις 1 Οκτωβρίου

2ον. Είναι για προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές όλων των αναγνωρισμένων ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων και ισχύει μέχρι και για 2 χρόνια παραπάνω από αυτά που χρειάζεσαι για να πάρεις το πτυχίο, επίσης η προσφορά ισχύει και για τους Μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές.

3ον. Μπορείτε να μετατρέψετε τη ΗΔΗ υπάρχουσα γραμμή σας σε φοιτητική με μια απλή επίσκεψη στο κατάστημά ΟΤΕ της γειτονιάς σας.

4ον Το μόνο που χρειάζεστε είναι μια βεβαίωση σπουδών από τη γραμματεία της σχολής.

5ον Η γραμμή δεν είναι αναγκαίο να είναι στο όνομά σας, απλά όταν θα πάτε να κάνετε την αίτηση στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να έχετε ή εξουσιοδότηση από τον κάτοχο της γραμμής, ή τον ίδιο τον κάτοχο της γραμμής δίπλα σας.

6ον Θα υπάρχει όριο χιλιομέτρων για τη γραμμή....δηλαδή θα τεθεί κάποιο χιλιομετρικό όριο για το πόσο μακριά θα μπορεί να είναι η σχολή από το χρήστη που την επιθυμεί....κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κοντινές περιοχές πχ. Αθήνα-Χαλκίδα θα υποστηρίζονται.

7ον Η γραμμή θα κοστίζει 5€ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ δηλαδή στα 5 € θα περιλαμβάνετε και ο ΦΠΑ

8oν Θα υπάρχει και Modem που θα κάνει 15€ (λογικά το F200)


9oν Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ισχύσει το μέτρο....το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάξει είναι η διαδικασία για ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής.

----------


## papajohn

Απο το στόμα σας και στου Θεου τ' αυτί παιδία, μακάρι, μακάρι μακάρι!
Τη Τετάρτη πάω να πάρω βεβαίωση σπουδών!  :Smile: 

ermis333, η πηγή σου γι' αυτες τις πληροφορίες είναι το 134; (Πες οχι πες οχι!  :Razz: )

----------


## ermis333

Τσίου Τσίου.......100% θα γνωρίζουμε όταν ξεκινήσει χεχε

----------


## minovg

> Σημαντικά πράγματα που έμαθα....Με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα
> 
> 
> 1ον. Οι αιτήσεις για φοιτητικό ADSL ξεκινάνε στις 1 Οκτωβρίου
> 
> 2ον. Είναι για προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές όλων των αναγνωρισμένων ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων και ισχύει μέχρι και για 2 χρόνια παραπάνω από αυτά που χρειάζεσαι για να πάρεις το πτυχίο, επίσης η προσφορά ισχύει και για τους Μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές.
> 
> 3ον. Μπορείτε να μετατρέψετε τη ΗΔΗ υπάρχουσα γραμμή σας σε φοιτητική με μια απλή επίσκεψη στο κατάστημά ΟΤΕ της γειτονιάς σας.
> 
> ...


Ποια είναι τα μέχρι στιγμής στιγμής δεδομένα δηλ; Από πού πηγάζεις τις πληροφορίες σου; Είναι πολύ σημαντικά αυτά που λες και ιδιαίτερα το +2 έτη και το ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη η γραμμή να είναι γραμμένη στον φοιτητή-δικαιούχο.

Πολύ καλά ακούγονται αλλά για να ληφθεί στα σοβαρά το ποστ σου θα πρέπει να μας πεις από πού είναι η ενημέρωσή σου...

----------


## t300

Δηλαδή από το Σάββατο, ή έχει γίνει πάλι λάθος με την ημερομηνία;

----------


## ntamp

Για ογκοχρέωση μάθαμε τίποτα?
Θα ισχύει το όριο των 5 ή 10GB?

----------


## sdikr

Εγώ ξερετε τι λέω,  να το κλείδωσουμε και να το ανοίξουμε ξανά όταν πλεόν βγεί κάτι επίσημο!!

Δυστηχώς χωρίς επίσημη αναφόρα απλά κάνουμε προβλέψεις

----------


## John_Nastos

εγώ πάντως ετοιμάζομαι να επισκεφθώ τον οτε για μετατροπή της γραμμής σε φοιτητική από Οκτώβριο. Το αποτέλεσμα θα το γράψω εδώ.

----------


## ermis333

> Ποια είναι τα μέχρι στιγμής στιγμής δεδομένα δηλ; Από πού πηγάζεις τις πληροφορίες σου; Είναι πολύ σημαντικά αυτά που λες και ιδιαίτερα το +2 έτη και το ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη η γραμμή να είναι γραμμένη στον φοιτητή-δικαιούχο.
> 
> Πολύ καλά ακούγονται αλλά για να ληφθεί στα σοβαρά το ποστ σου θα πρέπει να μας πεις από πού είναι η ενημέρωσή σου...


H πηγή μου μου είπε πως στην αρχή θα είναι έτσι τα πράγματα (κατα 90% σιγουρος ήταν)...αυτό που μπορεί να αλλάξει είναι ο τόπος και ο τρόπος που θα γίνεται η ενεργοποίηση...οι παράμετροι που ανέφερα είναι οι *μέχρι στιγμής* ισχύοντες.....επίσης απότι μου είπε έχουν σταλεί ήδη 2 εγκύκλιοι στις πληροφορίες του ΟΤΕ στο 134.

----------


## ipo

Το βλέπω να ξεκινάει, αλλά να καταλήγουμε σύντομα υπόλογοι στα Ευρωπαϊκά Δικαστήρια.

----------


## John_Nastos

> Το βλέπω να ξεκινάει, αλλά να καταλήγουμε σύντομα υπόλογοι στα Ευρπαϊκά Δικαστήρια.



Κανένα πρόβλημα. Θα πληρώσουμε τα ως συνήθως  γελοία πρόστιμα και θα συνεχίσουμε την πολιτική μας.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Δηλαδή από το Σάββατο, ή έχει γίνει πάλι λάθος με την ημερομηνία;



Aυτό μου θυμίζει την ανακοίνωση που θα έβγαινε στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου, δηλαδή Κυριακή  :Razz:

----------


## ermis333

> Το βλέπω να ξεκινάει, αλλά να καταλήγουμε σύντομα υπόλογοι στα Ευρωπαϊκά Δικαστήρια.


Δεν υπάρχει άμεση και αποδεικτέα επιχορήγηση-ενίσχυση από το κράτος οπότε δεν υπάρχει και κίνδυνος επιβολής προστίμου.....όπως η ΕΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει για τις υψηλές τιμές δεν μπορεί να επέμβει και για τις πολύ χαμηλές τιμές.

----------


## Spyrosss

Τότε για ποιό λόγο συμβουλέυτηκε η ΕΕΤΤ την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού της Ε.Ε. και τι θα γίνει σε περίπτωση προσφυγής στην Ε.Ε. απο εναλλακτικό πάροχο;

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει άμεση και αποδεικτέα επιχορήγηση-ενίσχυση από το κράτος οπότε δεν υπάρχει και κίνδυνος επιβολής προστίμου.....όπως η ΕΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει για τις υψηλές τιμές δεν μπορεί να επέμβει και για τις πολύ χαμηλές τιμές.


Και όμως μπορεί,  αυρίο ο Οτε αν θέλει σου λέει όλα δωρεάν,  αλλά δεν αλλάζει την τιμή στην χονδρική  (που πατάνε όλοι σχεδον οι εναλακτικοι).
Με λίγα λόγια τους καταστρέφει!

Ειναί η προστασία που έιχαν όλοι οι εναλακτικοι σε όλες τις χώρες απο την πρωήν κρατική telco

Βέβαια θα πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ  να αρχίσει να τραβάει αυτάκια απο τους εναλακτικους,  γιατί σύμφωνα με την αδεια που πήραν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ξεκινησει το δικό τους δίκτυο (μέσω llu)

----------


## ipo

> Δεν υπάρχει άμεση και αποδεικτέα επιχορήγηση-ενίσχυση από το κράτος οπότε δεν υπάρχει και κίνδυνος επιβολής προστίμου.....όπως η ΕΕ δεν μπορεί να επέμβει για τις υψηλές τιμές δεν μπορεί να επέμβει και για τις πολύ χαμηλές τιμές.


Ήδη η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή Ανταγωνσμού έχει κρίνει ως παράνομο το γεγονός ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα δώσει γραμμή λιανικής σε τιμή μικρότερη από τη χονδρική. Για να είναι νόμιμο πρέπει να υπάρξει χαμηλότερη χονδρική τιμή για φοιτητική γραμμή.

----------


## ipo

> Βέβαια θα πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ  να αρχίσει να τραβάει αυτάκια απο τους εναλακτικους,  γιατί σύμφωνα με την αδεια που πήραν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ξεκινησει το δικό τους δίκτυο (μέσω llu)


Υπάρχει τέτοια προϋπόθεση; Κι αν υπάρχει είναι ουσιαστικά υλοποιήσιμη με το υπάρχον κόστος της αποδέσμευσης βρόχου;

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει τέτοια προϋπόθεση; Κι αν υπάρχει είναι ουσιαστικά υλοποιήσιμη με το υπάρχον κόστος της αποδέσμευσης βρόχου;


τα εψαχνά τώρα στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ,  αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τα βρώ, 
Το θέμα ειναι ποια ειναι η υποχρεώση του ενναλακτικου,  το να έχει δηλαδή δικό του δικτυο

----------


## shaq141a

Μακάρι να πάει ο ΟΤΕ στα δικαστήρια!!!!

----------


## ndan_gr

> 6ον Θα υπάρχει όριο χιλιομέτρων για τη γραμμή....δηλαδή θα τεθεί κάποιο χιλιομετρικό όριο για το πόσο μακριά θα μπορεί να είναι η σχολή από το χρήστη που την επιθυμεί....κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κοντινές περιοχές πχ. Αθήνα-Χαλκίδα θα υποστηρίζονται


Μακάρι να ισχύει!

(σπουδάζω Χαλκίδα)

Εμένα η DSL λήγει 1-10, απο Forthnet, και πέφτει Σάββατο, την διακόπτω;

----------


## spirosta

Αυτά πάλι από που είναι εξακριβωμένα?
Έχει δίκιο ο sdikr. Να κλειδωθεί και να ανοίξει πάλι με επίσημη ανακοίνωση.
Αερολογίες και πάλι από γνωστό του γνωστού στον γνωστό που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BiT_c0d3r

γεια χαρα σε όλους...
παρακολουθώ από την πρώτη στιγμή το τι λέγιεται γενικώς στο φόρουμ...
το συμπέρασμα μου είναι ότι αν γίνει τελικά... θα είναι 5Ε ΟΤΕ και οτενετ με ογκοχρέωση γύρο στα 10-15...
οπότε με δεδομένα το 5Ε της γραμμής πρέπει να βρούμε τι συμφέρει από εκεί και πέρα για 256 και 512 όσον αφορά τους υπόλοιπους isp χωρίς ογκοχρέωση.
το λέω για να μην ψαχνόμαστε τελευταία στιγμή αφού δεν θα είναι λίγοι αυτοί που θα τράξουν να κάνουν αίτηση...
ααα... και να μας πει ο φίλος από που τα πληροφορίθικε αυτά που λέει για να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε...

edit: Χίλια συγνώμη για τα greeklish... κεκτιμένη ταχύτητα....

----------


## EvilHawk

> parakolouthw apo thn prwth stigmh to ti legietai genikos sto forum...


Είδες λοιπόν κανένα να γράφει με greeklish?

----------


## ermis333

> Αυτά πάλι από που είναι εξακριβωμένα?
> Έχει δίκιο ο sdikr. Να κλειδωθεί και να ανοίξει πάλι με επίσημη ανακοίνωση.
> Αερολογίες και πάλι από γνωστό του γνωστού στον γνωστό που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ.


 
Συγγνώμη αλλά υπάρχουν επίσημες εγκύκλιοι με τις οποίες ο ΟΤΕ τα έχει ανακοινώσει πλέον όλα αυτά και τα γνωρίζουν και στο 134....το μόνο που παίζει είναι η ημερομηνία έναρξης και κανά 2 μικρολεπτομέριες ακόμα.



Θα γίνεται τιμολογιακή μετατροπή σε φοιτητική ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται κανείς να διακόψει τη γραμμή του.

----------


## spirosta

Ναι αλλά η ημερομηνία δεν έρχετε ποτέ. Και πέρα από όλα αυτά κάθε υπάλληλος στο 134 λέει το δικό του. Δύο τηλέφωνα στο καπάκι να πάρεις θα ακούσεις δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις.
Συγνώμη αν προσβάλλω κανένα αλλά ακόμη επίσημη ανακοίνωση δεν υπάρχει και δεν είναι λύση ο καθένας να λέει τι του είπε ο φίλος του που έχει την τάδε διασύνδεση.

----------


## Crosstalk

Εχουνε μπουκωσει ολα γυρω απο το φοιτητικο.........μπλεχτηκε η ΕΕΤΤ (και καλα εκανε δηλαδη) και να δουμε τι θα λενε τωρα οσοι βγηκαν και διαλαλουσαν οτι εινια ολα ετοιμα κλπ.!!!!!!

----------


## BiT_c0d3r

Χίλια συγνώμη για τα greeklish... κεκτιμένη ταχύτητα....
το διόρθωσα...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Λύση: 1/10 όλοι στον ΟΤΕ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Solitude^Within

> γεια χαρα σε όλους...
> παρακολουθώ από την πρώτη στιγμή το τι λέγιεται γενικώς στο φόρουμ...
> το συμπέρασμα μου είναι ότι αν γίνει τελικά... θα είναι 5Ε ΟΤΕ και οτενετ με ογκοχρέωση γύρο στα 10-15...
> οπότε με δεδομένα το 5Ε της γραμμής πρέπει να βρούμε τι συμφέρει από εκεί και πέρα για 256 και 512 όσον αφορά τους υπόλοιπους isp χωρίς ογκοχρέωση.
> το λέω για να μην ψαχνόμαστε τελευταία στιγμή αφού δεν θα είναι λίγοι αυτοί που θα τράξουν να κάνουν αίτηση...
> ααα... και να μας πει ο φίλος από που τα πληροφορίθικε αυτά που λέει για να ξέρουμε που βαδίζουμε...


Παντως παιδια οπως και να εχει με το αν τελικα ισχυσει το φοιτητικο adsl απο πΟΤΕ η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ ετοιμαζει providing για adsl φοιτητικο..εμαθα λοιπον οτι θα εχει 2 πακετα ..Το ενα θα ειναι με χρονοχρεωση κ το αλλο με flat για 512 μονο με 20 Ευρω!!!Αν τελικα ισχυσει για τους φοιτητεσ θα ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sannin

Μέχρι τώρα ακούγαμε πως η σύνδεση θα είναι στα 10 Ευρώ. Τώρα πήγε στα 20... Δεν πειράζει, να' ναι καλά το RAM!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ysand

Και μετά τα Χριστούγεννα????  :Wink:

----------


## Sannin

Ε, όλο και κάτι θα μας φέρει δώρο ο Santa...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike-Dealer

To RAM στο χέρι και βοηθειά μας...

----------


## dimmihel

Είδε κανείς το PCWORLD το ελληνικό ; Νομίζω οτι επίσης δίνει ADSL σύνδεση αλλά δεν δίνει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο εξώφυλλο που παρεπιπτιτόντως είναι σαν αλουμινόχαρτο ... :P Αν το πήρε κανείς ας μας πεί λεπτομέρειες ... Όσο για φοιτητικό ADSL φέξε μου και γλίστρησα !!!!!

----------


## minovg

> Είδε κανείς το PCWORLD το ελληνικό ; Νομίζω οτι επίσης δίνει ADSL σύνδεση αλλά δεν δίνει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο εξώφυλλο που παρεπιπτιτόντως είναι σαν αλουμινόχαρτο ... :P Αν το πήρε κανείς ας μας πεί λεπτομέρειες ... Όσο για φοιτητικό ADSL φέξε μου και γλίστρησα !!!!!


Δίνει κουπόνι εξαργύρωσης 20€ σε online αγορά της HOL. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν πάρεις κάποιο πακέτο 3+1 μήνες πχ που κάνει καμιά 50άρα, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουπόνι πέφτει στα 30€. Αυτό είναι.

Για περισσότερα στο παρακάτω θέμα.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21368

----------


## kdavid

Ρε παιδιά διάβασα το άρθρο στην κεντρική σελίδα του ADSLGR.com για τις εξελίξεις στο φτηνό ADSL και μου φαίνεται ότι είτε από την εφημερίδα ΚΕΡΔΟΣ κάνουν προσωπικές κρίσεις διότι μας τα παρουσιάζουν πολύ δυσοίωνα ή κάποιοι από τον ΟΤΕ και την ΕΕΤΤ μας κοροϊδεύουν για να κωλυσιεργήσουν την προσφορά ρίχνοντας το μπαλάκι ο ένας στον άλλον.

Ξέρει κανείς τι ακριβώς θα συμβεί επιτέλους; ΕΓΚΥΡΑ!

----------


## sdikr

> Ξέρει κανείς τι ακριβώς θα συμβεί επιτέλους; ΕΓΚΥΡΑ!


Γιατί δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις;    :Mr. Green:  



Εγκυρό θα είναι οταν βγεί σαν ανακοίνωση στην σελίδα του Οτε

----------


## Hengeo

Διάβασα το άρθρο πριν λίγο και έχω την εντύπωση ότι μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί.   :Evil:   :Mad: 

Δεν θα πω άλλα διότι θα αρχίω να βρίζω...

----------


## Ardeloth

Απλα Ουδεν σχολιο.... 

ΕΛΛΑΔΙΣΤΑΝ RULEZzZzZzZz

----------


## t300

Σήμερα πήγα στο κεντρικό OTEshop της Πάτρας και μου είπαν ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει κάποιο τέτοιο πακέτο για φοιτητές. Βέβαια ο υπάλληλος δε μου γέμισε το μάτι, αλλά αν είχαν έστω και κάποια ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση, δε θα έλεγε κάτι;

----------


## gr44

ρε παιδια τι φοιτητικο δσλ και κουραφεξαλα μολις αυτο ανακοινωθει επισημως την επομενη μερα η ελλαδα ως δια μαγειας θα   εχει 11 εκατομμυρια φοιτητες

----------


## kanenas3

Χαχα σήμερα που πήρα στο 134 για αλλαγή της γραμμής μου είπα να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με το φοιτητικό...και μου λέει η τηλεφωνήτρια "είναι επίσημο"!!!!! Ρωτάω και εγώ απορημένος και πότε ξεκινάει και μου λέει 1 Οκτωβρίου!!!! Έχω φάει χοντρό κόλλημα με αυτά που ακούω και ξαναρωτάω «τι χαρτιά χρειάζονται» και μου λέει αυτό θα ανακοινωθεί σε 2-3 μέρες!!!!!!!!!! Εδώ είμαστε λέω μας δουλεύουν κανονικά! Τα σχόλια δικά σας και μην ελπίζετε σε αξιόπιστη ενημέρωση παρά μόνο αν βγάλει ανακοίνωση ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## iparout

> Χαχα σήμερα που πήρα στο 134 για αλλαγή της γραμμής μου είπα να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται με το φοιτητικό...και μου λέει η τηλεφωνήτρια "είναι επίσημο"!!!!! Ρωτάω και εγώ απορημένος και πότε ξεκινάει και μου λέει 1 Οκτωβρίου!!!! Έχω φάει χοντρό κόλλημα με αυτά που ακούω και ξαναρωτάω «τι χαρτιά χρειάζονται» και μου λέει αυτό θα ανακοινωθεί σε 2-3 μέρες!!!!!!!!!! Εδώ είμαστε λέω μας δουλεύουν κανονικά! Τα σχόλια δικά σας και μην ελπίζετε σε αξιόπιστη ενημέρωση παρά μόνο αν βγάλει ανακοίνωση ο ΟΤΕ


Εμένα μου είχαν πει ότι στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου θα υπήρχε επίσημη ανακοίνωση. Αλλά όσο την είδατε κι εσείς, άλλο τόσο την είδα κι εγώ...

Συμπέρασμα : Αν δεν βγει στο site του ΟΤΕ, μην ακούτε κανέναν...

----------


## gr44

ηδη εγω επεξεργαζομε μεσα  στο  μυαλο μου τον τροπο για  να  αποκτησω ξανα την φοιτητικη ιδιοτητα
,δεν μπορει καποιος τροπος θα υπαρχει.
θυμαστε τι  εγινε οταν ανακοινωσε το ΠΑΣΟΚ οτι θα δωσει συνταξη εθνικης αντιστασεως?εεεεεεε!!!!
5 εκατομμυρια αντιστασιακοι βρεθηκαν την επομενη μερα...
Νομιζω οτι  τα κομματα προκειμενου να  κρατησουν τους  ψηφοφορους  τους  θα αρχισουν να μοιραζουν φοιτητικες ταυτοτητες ( μηπως πρεπει  να  παω  στον βουλευτη  μου ...λεω εγω τωρα,μια σκεψη κανω)

----------


## aesir

Τις ειδήσεις στην κεντρική σελίδα τις διαβάζει κανείς;

----------


## gr44

με  τα   λιγο ειρωνικα ποστ που εκανα παραπανω ,εκφραζω την αντιθεση μου στο φοιτητικο δσλ,γιατι οπως γινεται παντα  στο ελλαδισταν θα βρεθουνε πολλα  λαμογια να απολαμβανουν φτηνο δσλ χωρις να εχουν καμμια σχεση με φοιτητες ,σε  βαρος ολων των  αλλων που θα πληρωνουμε για  αυτους
το δσλ θα  πρεπει να γινει φτηνο για ολους ,ολα τα  αλλα  ειναι  ημιμετρα και κρυβουν σκοπιμοτητες
αυτα!!!!!!!!!!.......

----------


## blend

> Τις ειδήσεις στην κεντρική σελίδα τις διαβάζει κανείς;


Ναι, μάθαμε οτι το μωρό πέθανε στη γέννα... Το μαιευτήριο όμως δεν το ξέρει ακόμα...

----------


## aesir

> Ναι, μάθαμε οτι το μωρό πέθανε στη γέννα... Το μαιευτήριο όμως δεν το ξέρει ακόμα...


Ετσι φαίνεται... γιατί ακόμα χαίρονται...

----------


## Spyrosss

Μα τι λέτε, μόλις με ενημέρωσαν απο το 134 οτι η ανακοίνωση για το φοιτητικό ADSL βγαίνει την 1η Οκτωβρίου*.




*και θα εξηγεί τους λόγους που δεν θα εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο.

----------


## Navigator

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο του Κέρδους μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η εικόνα του Καραμανλή το πρώτο χρόνο που ανέλαβε Προεδρος στο κόμμα.
Τότε ο imagemaker Λούλης πήγε να μας τον μοστράρει σαν μεγάλο μπαλαδόρο.Σκηνοθέτησε για τα κανάλια το αθλητικό του profil και μας τον δείχνουν με φόρμα να σουτάρει μια μπάλα.
Αντί για μπάλα βρήκε χώμα και φευγει απο το γήπεδο πάνω σε φορείο.

----------


## Crosstalk

Οχι μονο εκτεθηκε ο μπουλης (στο κατω κατω οτι του ειπαν ειπε) αλλα εκτεθηκαν και ΟΤΕ αλλα και καποιοι ISPs που πεταχτηκαν να δηλωσουν οτι ετοιμασαν τα πακετα κλπ κλπ!!!!! Η ΟΤενετ ηταν τοσο σιγουρη που μιλησε και για βραβεια στους πρωτους καθε σχολης!!!!!

Για να κερδισουν εντυπωσεις θα αναγκαστουν τωρα να βγουν και να δαγκωνονται! Τεσπα!

----------


## bond

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή στα 15 Εuro, ωστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα ότι το δίνει κάτω του κόστους και το internet να παρέχεται από τις σχολές, όπως γίνεται τώρα σε ISDN και PSTN. Απλά επείδη είναι πιο δύσκολο από το να μπούνε 10 modem, να αναλάβει το ΕΔΕΤ την υλοποίηση για όλες τις σχολές.

----------


## No-Name

Γιατί ότι καλό πάει να γίνει σε αυτή τη χώρα πάντα διαλύεται στο τέλος?Η ερώτηση είναι ρητορική φυσικά και δεν περιμένω απάντηση διότι δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## toneworks

Ας εδινε δωρεαν επακ κλησεις σε καθε φοιτητη, πχ υψους 20 ευρω το μηνα. Αστειο κοστος στον ΟΤΕ θα ειχε τετοιο μετρο. Αλλα κλασσικα, επειδη ειμαστε τερμα τελευταιοι στα στατιστικα ευρυζονικης χρησης internet κ με ενα τετοιο μετρο δε θα αλλαζε τιποτα, παμε να ξαναξεγελασουμε την ΕΕ. Οπως ειπε ο εκφωνητης στο eurobasket, η στατιστικη ειναι ο επιστημονικοτερος τροπος για να πεις ψεμματα.


Edit: Ναι, GeorgeH εχεις δικιο. Το πρωτοειπε ο Κιουμουρτζογλου για το ελληνικο μπασκετ, εγω το ακουσα κατα τη διαρκεια ενος αγωνα νομιζω. Το γραφω εδω μη πιανει χωρο το οφτοπικ   :Very Happy:

----------


## V@nt$

Ο Κ. ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ, Ο ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ...
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ, ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΕ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΕ??
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΕΤΕ Κ. ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΕ?? ΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΜΕ??

ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ Ο ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ Ο ΠΛΟΥΣΙΟΣ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΤΩΧΟΣ ΦΤΩΧΟΤΕΡΟΣ??

ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ, ΤΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΕ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΓΓΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ, ΟΤΑΝ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ *ΩΣ ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ*

----------


## krisiun82

> ηδη εγω επεξεργαζομε μεσα  στο  μυαλο μου τον τροπο για  να  αποκτησω ξανα την φοιτητικη ιδιοτητα


Nομιζω οτι σου βρηκα λυση φιλε...
Φτιαξτα με φοιτητρια επαρχιωτισα....  :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## GeorgeH

Σόρρυ για το όφτοπικ φίλε toneworks, αλλά δεν το είπε κανένας εκφώνητης στο Eurobasket αυτό που αναφέρεις για τη στατιστική... Πρώτον είναι (ευρέως!?) αποδεκτό εμπειρικά και μόνο και δεύτερον αναφέρθηκε τελευταία, απ'όσο τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω, στην εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ Ευρωμπασκετούπολη το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε μετά τον ημιτελικό, από το στόμα του 'Coach' Ευθύμη Κιουμουρτζόγλου...

Τώρα, όσον αφορά στο φοιτητικό adsl εγώ ακόμα ελπίζω (κι αυτό γιατί ακόμα διατηρώ τη φοιτητική ιδιότητα!!) αλλά το άρθρο στην κεντρική σελίδα του adslgr με προβλημάτισε υπέρ το δέον και κλόνισε λίγο την πίστη μου στις κυβερνητικές εξαγγελίες περί φτηνού φοιτητικού broadband internet. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Navigator

Δεν ειναι η πρώτη φορά που εξαγγέλλουν ερήμην διάφορα και μετά τρώνε τη μούρη τους στη ΕΕ.
Καλά εισηγητής του μέτρου ο Mr. Bean ήταν ?  
http://www.mrbean.co.uk/
Ειναι ακόμα στή θέση του αυτός ο Mr. Bean ?

----------


## undeadpunk

Αχχ..ονειρο ηταν τρελο,ονειρο απατηλο.Ασε που τωρα οι γνωστοι μου θα με δουλευουν κ θα μου λενε οτι ειμαι ευκολοπιστος κ οτι τους ελεγα πιπες(αλλα βλεπετε ηταν επισημο...134).θυμαμαι οταν ειχα πρωτοακουσει για την παροχη adsl φοιτητικου φθηνου ειχα γραψει χαλια μαθηματικα κατ αλλα παρολαυτα ημουν πολυ χαρουμενος...τωρα πανε ολα..τουλαχιστον περασα πληροφορικη οικ. παν.Τελικα χαζομαρα που πιστεψα πΟΤΕ κ κυβερνηση.θυμαμαι ειχα πει οτι αν ο καραμανλικος δωσει φοιτητικο dsl 512 15e τελικη θα ειχε τη ψηφο μου για 2 τετραετιες,κ οντως θα την εχει αν ισχυσει το μετρο εως πρωτη του μηνος...αλλιως απο εμενα θα παρει κατι αλλο.....Λες κ δν ηξερα τι λαμογιο ειναι κ αυτος...
Ενα πραγμα μου μενει τωρα για να τρελαθω εντελως,να μπει η τουρκια ΕΕ....ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΕ ΡΕ???εδω ειμαστε τοσα χρονια κ ειμαστε πιο πισω απο εσας στη τεχνολογια..ρωτηστε κ μας που τη παθαμε....τεσπα
κατι ακομα,3 μηνες adsl altec 512,modem τελικη με 167ε λεει τπτ?δεν ταχω ακομα αλλα ελπιζω να μου κατσει αποψε το στοιχημα.....

----------


## No-Name

δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που για ακόμα μια φορά εκτέθηκε ο πρωθυπουργός...θυμάμαι έχει αρνηθεί να κάνει πολλά για τα οποία υποσχόταν πριν μερικούς μήνες.Τι να κάνουμε φίλε έτσι είναι εδώ στην Ελλάδα αν έχεις το χρήμα το κάνεις από μόνος σου και βάλε dsl 1mbit αλλιώς μη κρέμεσαι από τα @@ κανενός ΟΤΕ η Καραμανλή για φθηνό broadband.Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια η οποία δεν συμφέρει κανέναν...

----------


## Navigator

Ακόμα υπάρχει λύση αλλα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να ρίξει τις -μονοπωλιακές- τιμές του πρός όλους.
Αλλά βλέπεις οι μέτοχοι του στη ΝΥ περιμένουν καλο μέρισμα...

----------


## viron

Είναι η μόνη φορά που ο Πρωθυπουργός ανακοίνωσε ένα μέτρο με νούμερα, ποσά και ημερομηνίες.

ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ , ούτε πρωτάρης υποψήφιος κοινοτάρχης δεν τα κάνει αυτά στην Ελλάδα.

Δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγίνει να είστε σίγουροι.

Τώρα επί της ουσίας, όλες οι δικαιολογίες είναι παραμύθια , αν πραγματικά ήθελε η κυβέρνηση υπάρχουν τρόποι και για ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εντελώς στους φοιτητές.

Βύρων.

----------


## ipo

Παιδιά έχετε ξεφύγει. Λες και διαβάζει ο Καραμανλής το forum και απειλείτε να μην τον ψηφίσετε αν δεν εφαρμόσει το μέτρο. Ίσα-ίσα που όποιος θεωρεί σημαντικό λόγο για την ψήφιση κάποιου την υλοποίηση μίας εξαγγελίας, ανήκει στα άτομα που ξέρουν πολύ καλά οι πολιτικοί πώς να πάρουν με το μέρος τους.

Πολύ σημαντικό το φοιτητικό ADSL, αλλά δεν είναι κατά την άποψή μου σοβαρός λόγος για να κρίνει μία κυβέρνηση. Υπάρχουν πιο σημαντικά θέματα.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν και πολύ καλή οικονομικά η προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, είναι παράνομη από τη στιγμή που δεν δίνει αντίστοιχες τιμές χονδρικής, άρα άκυρη. Έχουμε λοιπόν έναν ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει κάνει προσφορά και μία κυβέρνηση που δεν τον πιέζει αρκετά. Ας εξουσιοδοτήσει λοιπόν το ΕΔΕΤ να κάνει τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες και να υλοποιήσει μόνο του την πρόσβαση.

Είτε το ΕΔΕΤ να κάνει τον ISP (μπορούν να στηθούν μηχανήματα μέσα σε ένα μήνα αν υπάρχει θέληση) ή ακόμα καλύτερα να στηθεί wimax δίκτυο. Το τελευταίο είναι και το καλύτερο, διότι θα υπάρχει επιτέλους εναλλακτικό broadband δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα. Απλά θέλει χρόνο τον οποίο δεν θέλει να διαθέσει η κυβέρνηση, ώστε να δείξει έργο εντός τετραετίας.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι καλύτερα να αργήσει κάτι και να γίνει καλά, παρά να δωθεί ελλειπές (χαμηλή ταχύτητα, υψηλή τιμή, ογκοχρέωση/χρονοχρέωση). Εκεί θα φανεί η αξία της κυβέρνησης: Να μην πάρει κανένας από τους τωρινούς φοιτητές/ψηφοφόρους broadband ελλειπές, αλλά να πάρει η επόμενη φουρνιά ουσιαστικό broadband.

----------


## shaq141a

> Είτε το ΕΔΕΤ να κάνει τον ISP (μπορούν να στηθούν μηχανήματα μέσα σε ένα μήνα αν υπάρχει θέληση) ή ακόμα καλύτερα να στηθεί wimax δίκτυο. Το τελευταίο είναι και το καλύτερο, διότι θα υπάρχει επιτέλους εναλλακτικό broadband δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα. Απλά θέλει χρόνο τον οποίο δεν θέλει να διαθέσει η κυβέρνηση, ώστε να δείξει έργο εντός τετραετίας.


Wimax.Στην Ελλάδα. Αχαχαχαχα.

Πρώτα απόλα είναι ακόμα αρκετά ακριβό και μη δοκιμασμένο

----------


## t300

Φαίνεται να μην ισχύει τελικά αυτό που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω για το πακέτο της Tellas από την Πέμπτη (σήμερα). Άλλη μια αβάσιμη πληροφορία;

----------


## baskon

τελικα με το φοιτητικο ολο πληροφοριες και τιποτα δε γινεται..χλωμο μου φαινεται αλλα ιδωμεν...σε λιγο καιρο πρεπει να ξερουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## sotiriskakos

> Τι να κάνουμε φίλε έτσι είναι εδώ στην Ελλάδα αν έχεις το χρήμα το κάνεις από μόνος σου και βάλε dsl 1mbit αλλιώς μη κρέμεσαι από τα @@ κανενός ΟΤΕ η Καραμανλή για φθηνό broadband.Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια η οποία δεν συμφέρει κανέναν...


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα και εγώ.Γενικά σε όλα τα πράγματα, στη χώρα μας ειδικότερα, δε νομίζω πως μπορείς να βασίζεσαι στην κυβέρνηση ή σε διάφορους φορείς για παροχές.Πρέπει να στηρίζεσαι στις δικές σου δυνάμεις και μόνο.

Προσωπικά, όταν πρωτοάκουσα για το φοιτητικό adsl γέλαγα και δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι μπορεί να γίνει τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή.Για την ακρίβεια, δεν πίστευα ότι μπορούν καν να γίνουν διαπραγματεύσεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον το πάλεψαν λιγάκι.Αν γίνει πάντως, συμφωνώ με τον ipo, καλύτερα να καθυστερήσει, αλλά να γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο.Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει, σχεδόν δύο χρόνια έχω βάλει dsl από μόνος μου και δεν περίμενα από κανέναν οτε να μου το χαρίσει ή να μου το δώσει κωψοχρονιά.Αν μπορεί βέβαια κάποιος να τοι πάρει έτσι, κακό δεν του κάνει!

----------


## playnet1000

εχμμμ παιδια.Συγγνώμη που το λέω,αλλά εγώ σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για φοιτητικό ADSL 512/128 με 5€ το μήνα χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χωρίς συνδρομή,και με 17 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση και *έγινε δεκτή*(μάλιστα δέν είμουν ο μοναδικός είχε άλλες 2 αιτήσεις) :P )Απο αύριο ADSL και στο καινούριο μου σπίτι.Δέν πηγαίνετε στο κοντινό σας ΟΤΕShop να σας πούνε???Πάντος απ ότι μου είπε αυτός δέν έχουν ενημερωθε επίσημαί ακόμα.

----------


## ndan_gr

τώρα παίζεις με τον πόνο μας...;

στείλε με pm τον κωδικό της αίτησής σου  :Smile:

----------


## t300

> εχμμμ παιδια.Συγγνώμη που το λέω,αλλά εγώ σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για φοιτητικό ADSL 512/128 *με 5€ το μήνα χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χωρίς συνδρομή*,και με 17 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση και *έγινε δεκτή*(μάλιστα δέν είμουν ο μοναδικός είχε άλλες 2 αιτήσεις) :P )Απο αύριο ADSL και στο καινούριο μου σπίτι.Δέν πηγαίνετε στο κοντινό σας ΟΤΕShop να σας πούνε???Πάντος απ ότι μου είπε αυτός δέν έχουν ενημερωθε επίσημαί ακόμα.


5 ευρώ χωρίς συνδρομή και χωρίς ογκοχρέωση;;; Εννοείς τη γραμμή μονο; Αλήθεια, ή μήπως να πω και το άλλο με τον Τοτό;   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ο καθένας τα δικά του. Εγώ πήγα στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπανε από 1 Οκτωβρίου ξεκινάνε οι αιτήσεις...

----------


## Sannin

1η Οκτωβρίου είναι Σάββατο. Θα κερδίσουνε άλλες 2 μέρες δηλαδή για να προσπαθήσουν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ndan_gr

μίλησα με το 134 για ακόμα μια φορά, δεν γνωρίζουν κάτι απο 1-10 να ξαναπάρω

ρώτησα και για το αν θα ακυρωθεί τελικά και πήρα την ίδια απάντηση

----------


## spirosta

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με το άτομο που έκανε κιόλας αίτηση.
Τι να πώ ας μας δώσει παραπάνω πληροφορίες.
Θα έχει πλάκα να του πάει ο λογαριασμός με τα πάγια 19,90 και ενεργοποίηση 35,40.

----------


## ermis333

Σοβαρά τώρα δυσκολεύεται ο ΟΤΕ να πάει το πάγιο στα 8 € ;;; Αν το κάνει αυτό τότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. ΜΠορεί στο τέλος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## spirosta

> Σοβαρά τώρα δυσκολεύεται ο ΟΤΕ να πάει το πάγιο στα 8 € ;;; Αν το κάνει αυτό τότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. ΜΠορεί στο τέλος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό όταν μπορεί να παίρνει 19,90?
Κάτι άλλο. Στο εξωτερικό πέρα από τις τιμές του DSL γενικά έχουν εκπτώσεις για τους φοιτητές?Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει γιατί είμαι περίεργος καιρό τώρα.

----------


## Navigator

> Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό όταν μπορεί να παίρνει 19,90?
> Κάτι άλλο. Στο εξωτερικό πέρα από τις τιμές του DSL γενικά έχουν εκπτώσεις για τους φοιτητές?Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει γιατί είμαι περίεργος καιρό τώρα.



Ti εκπτωση να σου κάνουν οταν εχεις με 19.50 ευρώ 4Μbit να στο δώσουν 10 ?

----------


## ndan_gr

αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν 3-4 μέρες για 24Mbit 24 λίρες (Αγγλία)

----------


## NoYmErOs

Για να έχεις τόσο μεγάλη γραμμή και adsl2+ πρέπει αν έχεις και το  dslam σε μικρή απόσταση και είναι σχετικά δύσκολο να πετύχεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες μιας και όλοι δεν μένουν γύρο από τα dslam.. Το σίγουρο όμως είναι  τα 4mbit

----------


## Raliaris

Και όμως σε όλες τις χώρες που σέβονται τους πολίτες τους οι φοιτητές έχουν έκπτωση σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα και υπηρεσίες για να μην έχουν στο dsl. Στο Χονγκ Κονγκ διατίθενται πλέον γραμμές άκόμα και σε 1Gbps σε τιμή μικρότερη από τα 512 της Ελλάδσς. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε πλούσιοι. Τα χουμε και τα δίνουμε...

Πάντως σε ένα Οτενετ που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι μέχρι να δώσουν φοιτητικό θα πάψω να είμαι εγώ φοιτητής... Οπότε κακώς περίμενα 2 μήνες για την πολυπόθητη αυτή ανακοίνωση που ακόμα αγνοείται. Δευτέρα πάω για αίτηση και ας είναι 19.90 τι να κάνουμε..Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα και καβάτζωσα ένα RAM να την βγάλουμε τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## sdikr

> Και όμως σε όλες τις χώρες που σέβονται τους πολίτες τους οι φοιτητές έχουν έκπτωση σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα και υπηρεσίες για να μην έχουν στο dsl. Στο Χονγκ Κονγκ διατίθενται πλέον γραμμές άκόμα και σε 1Gbps σε τιμή μικρότερη από τα 512 της Ελλάδσς. Αλλά εδώ είμαστε πλούσιοι. Τα χουμε και τα δίνουμε...


Ναι αλλά δεν είναι μονο για τους φοιτητές   :Wink: 

γιατί εκεί σέβονται τους πολίτες,  όλους τους πολίτες



εγώ θα το ξαναπώ θα το κάνω lock  μέχρι να βγεί μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση

----------


## Spyrosss

> εγώ θα το ξαναπώ θα το κάνω lock  μέχρι να βγεί μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση


Κάντο γιατί έχει καταντήσει κάπως




> εχμμμ παιδια.Συγγνώμη που το λέω,αλλά εγώ σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για φοιτητικό ADSL 512/128 με 5€ το μήνα χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χωρίς συνδρομή,και με 17 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση και έγινε δεκτή(μάλιστα δέν είμουν ο μοναδικός είχε άλλες 2 αιτήσεις) :P )Απο αύριο ADSL και στο καινούριο μου σπίτι.Δέν πηγαίνετε στο κοντινό σας ΟΤΕShop να σας πούνε???Πάντος απ ότι μου είπε αυτός δέν έχουν ενημερωθε επίσημαί ακόμα.

----------


## chatasos

> εγώ θα το ξαναπώ θα το κάνω lock  μέχρι να βγεί μια επίσημη ανακοίνωση


Άστο λίγο ακόμα  :Whistling:   :Cool:  
Τώρα ετοιμάζω την ανακοίνωση  :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:

----------


## Spyrosss

Εγω όμως στήνω το site της ΓΓΕΤ που θα κάνεις application για το student pack, ζήλια-ψώρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## spirosta

> Εγω όμως στήνω το site της ΓΓΕΤ που θα κάνεις application για το student pack, ζήλια-ψώρα


Μα τι λες τώρα... Άρα θα ξέρεις όχι μόνο αν θα γίνει αλλά και πότε. 
Α ναι ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι: "ο ΟΤΕ με μία αίτηση σας φέρνει σπίτι σας γραμμή 24ΜΒ αρκεί να είστε φοιτητές και να επισκεφτείτε το site που φτιάνει ο Spyrosss.

----------


## ipo

> Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό όταν μπορεί να παίρνει 19,90?
> Κάτι άλλο. Στο εξωτερικό πέρα από τις τιμές του DSL γενικά έχουν εκπτώσεις για τους φοιτητές?Όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει γιατί είμαι περίεργος καιρό τώρα.


19 ευρώ με τον Φ.Π.Α. κοστίζει η 384/128.

*Φοιτητικό ADSL:*

*Ολλανδία:*
Από 10 ευρώ/μήνα για 256/256 kbps, 23 ευρώ/μήνα για 1024/256 και 40 ευρώ/μήνα για 8 Mbps, flatrate όλα.

*Γερμανία:*
19 ευρώ/μήνα για 1024/768 kbps flatrate, 60 ευρώ/μήνα για 2048/1536 kbps flatrate.

Στα παραπάνω πακέτα περιλαμβάνεται και η γραμμή και η πρόσβαση στο internet. Υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσα πακέτα τα οποία δεν ανέφερα, ούτε έψαξα για άλλες χώρες.

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αναλυτικά. Μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε το παρόν νήμα για να δείτε λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## energie

με την βιβοντι τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά? εγώ πληρώνω στην βιβο το πάγιο του οτέ κάθε μήνα γιατί όταν είχα πρωτοβάλει adsl είχα vivodi παροχο άλλα πλήρωνα σε αυτούς και το πάγιο του οτε!με το φοιτητικό τι γίνεται ?πρέπει να κάνω διακοπή στη βιβοντι και νέα σύνδεση στον οτε ?

----------


## greeklover

Καλησπερα!
Διαβαζω Μονο Το Συγκεκριμενο Τοπικ Και Το Συμπερασμα Που Χω Βγαλει Ειναι
Το Εξησ:  Ελλασ Ελλασ Η Χωρα Τησ Ανοργανωσιασ!!!

----------


## ysand

Λοιπόν παιδιά:

Εγώ πήρα τον ιούλιο το Ondsl kit με την προύπόθεση ότι τον Οκτώβρη θα το αλλάξω σε φοιτητικό, σκεπτόμενος ότι δε θα πληρώσω modem και ενεργοποίηση.
Είχα ακούσει τον πρωθυπουργό να μιλάει για φθηνό ευρυζωνιακό φοιτητικό Internet, δεσμεύσεις κλπ...
Επίσης όλοι οι γνωστοί μου που ασχολούνται μου το είχαν προτείνει.

ΟΜΩΣ, είμαστε προ πυλών του Οκτώβρη, η προπληρωμένη σύνδεσή μου τελειώνει και δε βλέπω μέλλον...
Δεν έχω την οικονομική άνεση να συνεχίσω σε κάποιο άλλο πακέτο, πλην φοιτητικού, αφού και για το ondsl kit τα λεφτά τα μάζευα για κανα δίμηνο...

Επειδή πολλές πηγές ασχολούνται με το θέμα:
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, κλειδώστε το topic και ανοίξτε το ΟΤΑΝ (ΑΝ) έχουμε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!


Δεν νομίζω να έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε χωρίς ανακοίνωση.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ergotelis

Παιδιά ένας φίλος μου μου είπε ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ και του είπαν από Δευτέρα κάποιος θα έρθει να του το συνδέσει,φοιτητικό πάντα.Για ενημέρωση απευθυνθείτε στα κεντρικά του Ηρακλείου,όπου βρίσκομαι!

----------


## Sannin

> Παιδιά ένας φίλος μου μου είπε ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ και του είπαν από Δευτέρα κάποιος θα έρθει να του το συνδέσει,φοιτητικό πάντα.Για ενημέρωση απευθυνθείτε στα κεντρικά του Ηρακλείου,όπου βρίσκομαι!


 Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά μυνήματα σαν κι αυτό, μόνο σύγχηση μπορεί να προκαλέσει. Παρακαλείται όποιος δεν έχει κάτι *ουσιαστικό* να γράψει, ας το αποφύγει...

----------


## ipo

> Επειδή πολλές πηγές ασχολούνται με το θέμα:
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ, κλειδώστε το topic και ανοίξτε το ΟΤΑΝ (ΑΝ) έχουμε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ!
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε χωρίς ανακοίνωση.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Αν δεν σου αρέσει η συζήτηση, μην μπαίνεις στο παρόν νήμα. Εφόσον βγει επίσημη ανακοίνωση, θα τη δεις στα "νέα" της κεντρικής σελίδας του adslgr. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός των νέων, να αναφέρουν επίσημες ανακοινώσεις και δελτία τύπου.

Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να παρακολουθείς κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει. Δεν έχεις όμως το δικαίωμα να σταματάς τους υπόλοιπους από μία συζήτηση. Καλό είναι να σεβόμαστε τους υπόλοιπους.

Όποιοι δεν αρέσκονται στις συζητήσεις, ας μην μπαίνουν στα νήματα κι ας περιορίζονται στην κεντρική σελίδα των ειδήσεων.

Σου προτείνω να αγοράσεις το RAM Σεπτεμβρίου (από το κεντρικό πρακτορείο). Θα πληρώνεις 19 ευρώ/μήνα τη γραμμή + 2,5 ευρώ/μήνα τη συνδρομή = 21,5 ευρώ/μήνα για flat-rate 384/128 kbps με τον Φ.Π.Α..

----------


## spirosta

> Παιδιά ένας φίλος μου μου είπε ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ και του είπαν από Δευτέρα κάποιος θα έρθει να του το συνδέσει,φοιτητικό πάντα.Για ενημέρωση απευθυνθείτε στα κεντρικά του Ηρακλείου,όπου βρίσκομαι!


To dsl δεν έρχεται κάποιος να στο συνδέσει εκτός και αν ζητήσεις εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού (κόστος=50 ευρουλάκια μοοονοοοο...!$&%#^#!@).

----------


## ysand

> Σου προτείνω να αγοράσεις ένα RAM (από το κεντρικό πρακτορείο). Θα πληρώνεις 19 ευρώ/μήνα τη γραμμή + 2,5 ευρώ/μήνα τη συνδρομή = 21,5 ευρώ/μήνα για flat-rate 384/128 kbps με τον Φ.Π.Α..


Σ' ευχαριστώ.

Συγγνώμη για την (παρουσιασμένη κάπως απότομα είναι η αλήθεια) θέση μου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τόση κουβέντα δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς επίσημη ανακοίνωση.

----------


## ipo

> Σ' ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Συγγνώμη για την (παρουσιασμένη κάπως απότομα είναι η αλήθεια) θέση μου, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τόση κουβέντα δεν έχει νόημα χωρίς επίσημη ανακοίνωση.


Όταν υπάρχει αγωνία για κάτι, πάντα γίνονται συζητήσεις. Αν σε κάποιον φαίνονται ενοχλητικές, μπορεί απλά να απέχει.

Προσοχή, αναφέρομαι στο RAM Σεπτεμβρίου, το οποίο έχει την προσφορά της Hellas On Line. Μπορείς να το βρεις στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο μόνο, μιας και ήδη κυκλοφόρησε το επόμενο τεύχος.

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

Ναι ρε παιδιά κατα παράδοση όμως οι ανακοινώσεις μπορεί να γίνονται αρχές του μήνα. Αλλά ενδοεταιρικά, οι διάφοροι στις τηλεφωνικές υπηρεσίες την έχουν λάβει νωρίτερα. Οπότε λογικά όλο και κάπου θα είχε διαρεύσει η εσωτερική αυτή ενημέρωση.

----------


## Spyrosss

1η Οκτωβρίου σήμερα, τι έγινε η ανακοίνωση που λέγανε κάποιοι οτι θα βγεί;

----------


## spirosta

> 1η Οκτωβρίου σήμερα, τι έγινε η ανακοίνωση που λέγανε κάποιοι οτι θα βγεί;


Την έφαγε η μαρμάγκα...

----------


## minovg

Πλάκα έχετε μερικοί ρε! Ακόμα περιμένετε το φοιτητικό! Όπως θα περιμένετε να μπούνε και οι ελληνικές ομάδες στο στοίχημα. Όπως και η ιστορική ιαχή "τέρμα ο Κόκκαλης" νεοδημοκρατών μόλις κέρδισαν τις εκλογές. Δεν βγάζουν τετραετία οι κύριοι. Ήδη σε μια δημοσκόπηση πέρασαν δεύτεροι. Όλο σε ατοπήματα πέφτουν.

----------


## Spyrosss

> Πλάκα έχετε μερικοί ρε! Ακόμα περιμένετε το φοιτητικό! Όπως θα περιμένετε να μπούνε και οι ελληνικές ομάδες στο στοίχημα. Όπως και η ιστορική ιαχή "τέρμα ο Κόκκαλης" νεοδημοκρατών μόλις κέρδισαν τις εκλογές. Δεν βγάζουν τετραετία οι κύριοι. Ήδη σε μια δημοσκόπηση πέρασαν δεύτεροι. Όλο σε ατοπήματα πέφτουν.


Kαι πού είσαι ακόμα, ξεκίνησε και κόντρα ΟΤΕ-EETT η οποία κατ'επέκταση είναι κόντρα ΟΤΕ-Κυβέρνησης, αφού απο την Κυβέρνηση άλλαξε ο νόμος για την ΕΕΤΤ που διορίστηκε απο το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο.

http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=83246

Εκτός αν κάνουν οτι τσακώνονται και τα έχουν κάνει πλακάκια στο θέμα το LLU μιάς και αυτός ο νέος νόμος για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες έχει εξαφανιστεί, κάτι που συμφέρει βέβαια τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εκτός αν κάνουν οτι τσακώνονται και τα έχουν κάνει πλακάκια στο θέμα το LLU μιάς και αυτός ο νέος νόμος για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες έχει εξαφανιστεί, κάτι που συμφέρει βέβαια τον ΟΤΕ.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21663

----------


## Spyrosss

Nαι ακόμα το συζητάνε....

----------


## ysand

Δηλαδή φοιτητικό ΓΙΟΚ!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## spirosta

> Δηλαδή φοιτητικό ΓΙΟΚ!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Κοίταξε να δεις αν περιμένεις την δευτέρα παρουσία ίσως.... Μαζί με αυτήν να κατεβούν από τα ουράνια και φοιτητικές γραμμές DSL....

Πέρα όμως από την πλάκα εγώ δεν βλέπω μέλλον. Για αυτό άλλωστε προσωπικά ήδη έβαλα DSL και δεν περίμενα και ευτυχώς δεν το μετανιώνω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## Sannin

Τς τς τς... Μην είστε κακοί. Σάββατο είναι σήμερα, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος υπεύθυνος για να βγάλει μία ανακοίνωση, έχουν όλοι ρεπό!   :ROTFL:  

Σοβαρά τώρα, η τελευταία ευκαιρία που έχουν για να βγάλουν την ανακοίνωση έναρξης της διάθεσης του φοιτητικού dsl είναι τη Δευτέρα!

----------


## Spyrosss

> Τς τς τς... Μην είστε κακοί. Σάββατο είναι σήμερα, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος υπεύθυνος για να βγάλει μία ανακοίνωση, έχουν όλοι ρεπό!   
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, η τελευταία ευκαιρία που έχουν για να βγάλουν την ανακοίνωση έναρξης της διάθεσης του φοιτητικού dsl είναι τη *Δευτέρα*!


Nομίζω απάντησε πιο πάνω o *spyrosta*




> Κοίταξε να δεις αν περιμένεις την *δευτέρα παρουσία* ίσως.... Μαζί με αυτήν να κατεβούν από τα ουράνια και φοιτητικές γραμμές DSL....
> 
> Πέρα όμως από την πλάκα εγώ δεν βλέπω μέλλον. Για αυτό άλλωστε προσωπικά ήδη έβαλα DSL και δεν περίμενα και ευτυχώς δεν το μετανιώνω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.

----------


## Sannin

> Nομίζω απάντησε πιο πάνω o spyrosta


Όντως, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως απάντηση!  :Very Happy: 

@ Spyrosta: Δεν έχει σημασία που έβαλες ήδη dsl, επειδή (αν, λέμε αν έρθει ποτέ το φοιτητικό) γίνεται η μετατροπή της κανονικής γραμμής σε φοιτητική, με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα.

----------


## Λύσανδρος

Επειδή η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία, είμαι της άποψης πως το ζήτημα του φοιτητικού DSL θα κλείσει - αν κλείσει - από χείλη επίσημα, όπως ακριβώς ξεκίνησε δηλαδή...Οπότε η αναμονή για επίσημη ανακόινωση (πιθανώς τη Δευτέρα) είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε! Πάντως, Σάββατο πρωί που ρώτησα στο κατάστημα του OTE στην Καλαμαριά, μου απήντησε ένας νεαρός πως δεν τους έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμη..Άρα, αναμονή και υπομονή έως την επόμενη εβδομάδα...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Υ.Γ. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει τελικά!

----------


## No-Name

Λύσανδρε καλωσήρθες!Σύμφωνα με την υπογραφή σου ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να γίνουμε σώφρονες γιαυτό και δεν μας προσφέρει προσιτή την ηδονή της ευρυζωνικότητας, στάνταρ όμως.  :Smile:

----------


## Navigator

> Επειδή η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία, είμαι της άποψης πως το ζήτημα του φοιτητικού DSL θα κλείσει - αν κλείσει - από χείλη επίσημα, όπως ακριβώς ξεκίνησε δηλαδή...Οπότε η αναμονή για επίσημη ανακόινωση (πιθανώς τη Δευτέρα) είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε! Πάντως, Σάββατο πρωί που ρώτησα στο κατάστημα του OTE στην Καλαμαριά, μου απήντησε ένας νεαρός πως δεν τους έχουν ενημερώσει ακόμη..Άρα, αναμονή και υπομονή έως την επόμενη εβδομάδα...  
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει τελικά!


Αν δεν ρίξει τιμές ο ΟΤΕ-και πέσουν τα κερδη του προσωρινά- δεν θα γίνει.
Απο τη άλλη το πολιτικό κόστος του να μην γίνει για τη κυβέρνηση θα ειναι πολύ μεγάλο.Γιατί ειναι  γνωστό το να "μην τάξεις του Άγιου κερί και του φοιτητή φτηνό adsl"  :Whistling:  

Y.Γ  Λύσανδρε εσένα ειδικά μπορει να θέλουν να σε προστατέψουν από τη "ηδονή" του adsl !

----------


## spirosta

> Nομίζω απάντησε πιο πάνω o *spyrosta*


  :Evil:  ΕΙΜΑΙ *SPIROSTA* και όχι spyrosta. Έχει παράδοση αυτό... Για την ακρίβεια προφέρομαι σπάϊρος  (χιχιχι)




> Δεν έχει σημασία που έβαλες ήδη dsl, επειδή (αν, λέμε αν έρθει ποτέ το φοιτητικό) γίνεται η μετατροπή της κανονικής γραμμής σε φοιτητική, με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα.


Ναι άλλά θα έκλεγα για τα διπλάσια τέλη ενεργοποίησης και όχι για τίποτε άλλο αφού για 3 μήνες θα είμαι με HOL(ram) (ξανά χιχιχι)  :Razz:  

Αλλά όπως είπα πάντα μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε και σε μια δεύτερη παρουσία.    :Worthy:

----------


## Nikospanag

Yparxei pithanotita to pragma,na paei gia DekembrH.Etsi mou eipan stin enhmerwsh  pou mas ekanan.Ola koloun stin EETT. Osoi gnwrizoun ,gnwrizoun.OTE + KaramanlHs theloun,EETT + Alloi foreis den theloun

----------


## jog

> Yparxei pithanotita to pragma,na paei gia DekembrH.Etsi mou eipan stin enhmerwsh  pou mas ekanan.Ola koloun stin EETT. Osoi gnwrizoun ,gnwrizoun.OTE + KaramanlHs theloun,EETT + Alloi foreis den theloun


Φίλε άλλαξε το ποστ σου στα ελληνικά μιας και τα γκρικλις δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ

 :Very Happy:

----------


## LordVader

Μου αρεσει η πολιτικη θεση ορισμενων οι οποιοι θα ψηφιζαν την υπαρχουσα κυβερνηση μονο και μονο επειδη θα εριχνε τις τιμες του dsl λιγα € καθως και τους μισθους, συνταξεις κτλ..και μαλιστα για 2 ακομα 4ετιες!Συμφερει?

----------


## mousi

> Yparxei pithanotita to pragma,na paei gia DekembrH.Etsi mou eipan stin enhmerwsh  pou mas ekanan.Ola koloun stin EETT. Osoi gnwrizoun ,gnwrizoun.OTE + KaramanlHs theloun,EETT + Alloi foreis den theloun


Δεκέμβρη; Χαχαχαχαχα... Το δεκέμβεη να το πάρουν και να το βάλουν εκεί που ξέρουν οι κάφροι. Μας έχουν πρήξει. ΘΑ γίνει αυτό και ΘΑ γίνει εκείνο... Ντροπή τους!

----------


## Sannin

Αν δεν θέλει η ΕΕΤΤ να βγάλει μία ξεκάθαρη ανακοίνωση με τους λόγους τους οποίους δεν θέλει και όχι να αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο τόσο και τόσο κόσμο.

----------


## ipo

> Αν δεν θέλει η ΕΕΤΤ να βγάλει μία ξεκάθαρη ανακοίνωση με τους λόγους τους οποίους δεν θέλει και όχι να αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο τόσο και τόσο κόσμο.


Είναι ξεκάθαροι οι λόγοι και τους έχουμε αναφέρει. Αν κοιτάξεις μερικά post πίσω θα καταλάβεις κι εσύ.

Η ΕΕΤΤ καλά κάνει. Δεν καταστρατηγούμε βασικούς νόμους ανταγωνισμού για να πετύχουμε την εύνοια της κυβέρνησης. Μου θυμίζει την πάγια τακτική μεγάλων εταιρειών που κάνουν δωρεές για να έχουν μεγάλη απαλαγή από τη φορολογία. Αλλά στην περίπτωσή του ΟΤΕ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα.

Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει φοιτητικό ADSL, διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κάνει νόμιμη προσφορά. Δεν φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## viper151

μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το φοιτητικο..ποσο θα πηγαινει τον μηνα???γιατι με τις μειωσεις φανταζομαι θα πεσει κι αλλο

----------


## Sannin

> Είναι ξεκάθαροι οι λόγοι και τους έχουμε αναφέρει. Αν κοιτάξεις μερικά post πίσω θα καταλάβεις κι εσύ.
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ καλά κάνει. Δεν καταστρατηγούμε βασικούς νόμους ανταγωνισμού για να πετύχουμε την εύνοια της κυβέρνησης. Μου θυμίζει την πάγια τακτική μεγάλων εταιρειών που κάνουν δωρεές για να έχουν μεγάλη απαλαγή από τη φορολογία. Αλλά στην περίπτωσή του ΟΤΕ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ χειρότερα.
> 
> Προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει φοιτητικό ADSL, διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κάνει νόμιμη προσφορά. Δεν φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ.


 Έχω καταλάβει απόλυτα τους λόγους της ΕΕΤΤ, απλά θέλω να πάρουν επίσημη θέση όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.

----------


## ipo

> Έχω καταλάβει απόλυτα τους λόγους της ΕΕΤΤ, απλά θέλω να πάρουν επίσημη θέση όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένας ρυθμιστικός φορέας δεν είναι τυπικά υποχρεωμένος να ανακοινώσει επίσημα τους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν δίνει άδεια σε κάτι που δεν υπήρχε ποτέ.

Ξέρεις πόσοι ζητάνε από την ΕΕΤΤ άδεια για ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό και δεν τη δίνει; Αν για καθέναν από αυτούς έβγαζε και επίσημη ανακοίνωση...

Κατά την άποψή μου, αιτία επίσημης ανακοίνωσης θα ήταν η διακοπή της παροχής φοιτητικών γραμμών, αφού είχε ξεκινήσει η εφαρμογή του μέτρου. Κι αν δεν έβγαζαν επίσημη ανακοίνωση, τουλάχιστον θα βλέπαμε από το site της ΕΕΤΤ τα πρακτικά της συγκεκριμένης διαβούλευσης. Στην περίπτωση όμως του φοιτητικού ADSL, απ' ό,τι ξέρω δεν υπήρξε καν επίσημη ερώτηση από τον ΟΤΕ προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Αν ισχύει αυτό που λέω, τότε δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει επίσημη απάντηση.

----------


## Sannin

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανακοινώσει κάτι η ΕΕΤΤ, το σίγουρο είναι πως πρέπει να βγει μία ανακοίνωση αμέσως, είτε είναι από τον ΟΤΕ, είτε από την κυβέρνηση. Δεν συζητάμε απλά για φήμες, συζητάμε για εξαγγελίες του πρωθυπουργού!

Είναι λογικό να γίνεται λόγος για έναρξη του μέτρου από την νέα πανεπιστημιακή χρονιά και στις 2 Οκτωβρίου να μην έχουμε ιδέα τι γίνεται;

----------


## ipo

> Αν δεν θέλει η ΕΕΤΤ να βγάλει μία ξεκάθαρη ανακοίνωση με τους λόγους τους οποίους δεν θέλει και όχι να αφήσει ξεκρέμαστο τόσο και τόσο κόσμο.


Όπως βλέπεις, πριν έλεγες ότι πρέπει να βγάλει επίσημη ανακοίνωση η ΕΕΤΤ. Σε αυτό σου απάντησα πριν τεκμηριωμένα. Τώρα βλέπω ότι άλλαξες γνώμη και θέλεις επίσημη ανακοίνωση από οποιονδήποτε.



> Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανακοινώσει κάτι η ΕΕΤΤ, το σίγουρο είναι πως πρέπει να βγει μία ανακοίνωση αμέσως, είτε είναι από τον ΟΤΕ, είτε από την κυβέρνηση.



Συμφωνώ ότι η κυβέρνηση που έκανε την εξαγγελία πρέπει να είχε ήδη ενημερώσει τους πολίτες για την μη εφαρμογή του μέτρου ή την καθυστέρηση του. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο η ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά ξεκινάει από 1η Σεπτεμβρίου (και όχι Οκτωβρίου), επομένως έχουν ήδη καθυστερήσει ένα μήνα χωρίς να ανακοινώσουν τίποτα. Αυτό είναι παράλειψη της κυβέρνησης και κανενός άλλου.

----------


## Sannin

Μη κολλάς σε λέξεις, ο τελικός σκοπός μου είναι απλά να μάθω τι γίνεται όπως και όλος ο κόσμος δηλαδή. Θεώρησα την ΕΕΤΤ ως πιο αρμόδια να απαντήσει, αν δεν είναι εντάξει, μη με φάτε κι' όλας!

Δεν έχω σκοπό, ούτε όρεξη να ρίχνω τις ευθύνες δεξιά κι αριστερά, απλά θέλω να κανονίσω τις κινήσεις μου από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## t300

> Yparxei pithanotita to pragma,na paei gia DekembrH.Etsi mou eipan stin enhmerwsh  pou mas ekanan.Ola koloun stin EETT. Osoi gnwrizoun ,gnwrizoun.OTE + KaramanlHs theloun,EETT + Alloi foreis den theloun


Ποιοί σας έκαναν ενημέρωση;

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

> ΕΕΤΤ άδεια για ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό


'Αλλο ΕΕΤΤ και άλλο εθνικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό συμβούλιο. Και τα 2 ανεξάρτητες αρχές, αλλά διαφορετικά πράγματα. Και ναι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αναφέρουν το αιτιολογικό της απόρριψης οποιουδήποτε αιτήματος...

----------


## bazzil

Επιτέλους φοιτητικό INTERNET. Είδα διαφήμιση σε οπισθόφυλλο ένθετου περιοδικού στην εφημερίδα Εθνος της κυριακής που γράφει οτι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει δώρο σε κάθε λογαριασμό 4 Ευρώ δωρεάν κλήσεις ΕΠΑΚ και 4 ευρώ δωρεάν υπεραστικές κλήσεις σε φοιτητές. Τελικά το κάνανε.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Αυτό κι αν είναι προσφορά. ΟΥΑΟΥΑ!!!!

----------


## sokratis

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 134 και με ενημερώσανε ότι "λόγω καταγγελίας ενάντια του ΟΤΕ στην ΕΕΤΤ από ανταγωνίστριες εταιρίες προς το παρόν δεν έχει παρθεί κάποια απόφαση, αναμένουμε"

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Χθές έκανα αίτηση απο το oteshop για γραμμή 384. Σήμερα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση και ρώτησα και για το φοιτητικό. Μου απάντησε ότι περιμένουνε έγκριση απο την ΕΕΤΤ...Ζήσε Μαϊ μου να φας τριφύλλι

----------


## androu

πιο πολύ γραφειοκρατεία μου φαίνεται ότι θέλει το όλο θέμα απ' ότι να βάλεις μόνος σου κανονική γραμμή adsl .. .Το έχουν....  &&&&& το θέμα

----------


## shaq141a

Το θέμα μάλλον έκλεισε εκτός αν το θυμηθεί το ΠΑΣΟΚ και αρχίσει να τα χώνει στον Καραμανλή.

----------


## spirosta

> Επιτέλους φοιτητικό INTERNET. Είδα διαφήμιση σε οπισθόφυλλο ένθετου περιοδικού στην εφημερίδα Εθνος της κυριακής που γράφει οτι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει δώρο σε κάθε λογαριασμό 4 Ευρώ δωρεάν κλήσεις ΕΠΑΚ και 4 ευρώ δωρεάν υπεραστικές κλήσεις σε φοιτητές. Τελικά το κάνανε.      Αυτό κι αν είναι προσφορά. ΟΥΑΟΥΑ!!!!


Φίλε bazzil αυτή είναι μια παλιά προσφορά του πΟΤΕ και όχι καινούργια.

----------


## pk33

λοιπόν ο κύριος Σαιξπηρ είχε γράψει ένα έργο με τίτλο "too much for nothing". 
Τελικά η όλη ιστορία για το φοιτητικό ADSL αυτό είναι .

----------


## belibem

μίλησα και εγώ σήμερα με το 134 και απογοητεύτηκα  :Sad:

----------


## ReverseR

μην λέτε βλακείες, αυτή η προσφόρα προυπήρχε τουλάχιστον κανά 6μηνο και ουδεμία σχέση με adsl έχει!!!

----------


## ipo

> 'Αλλο ΕΕΤΤ και άλλο εθνικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό συμβούλιο. Και τα 2 ανεξάρτητες αρχές, αλλά διαφορετικά πράγματα. Και ναι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αναφέρουν το αιτιολογικό της απόρριψης οποιουδήποτε αιτήματος...


Μάλλον τα μπέρδεψες.

Διάβασε λίγο εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1540

Για να πάρεις άδεια εκπομπής σε κάποια συχνότητα, τον τελευταίο λόγο έχει η ΕΕΤΤ.

Κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δικαιολογήσει μη επίσημη απάντηση σε ανεπίσημη ερώτηση.

----------


## mousi

> μην λέτε βλακείες, αυτή η προσφόρα προυπήρχε τουλάχιστον κανά 6μηνο και ουδεμία σχέση με adsl έχει!!!


Και γιατί δεν το λέτε τόσο καιρό ρε παιδιά; Η καλύτερη προσφορά που έχω δει!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ysand

Σε φίλο είπαν να μη βάλει dsl τώρα, γιατί σε 15 μέρες βγαίνει φοιτητικό με 19 euro!!!

Ελπίζω να μην είναι (πάλι) φήμη....  :Sad:

----------


## Spyrosss

Η τιμή της 512/128 είνα ήδη 19.90...

Βάλτε μια 384 γραμμή με 384 ISP ιντερψοννεψτ να ησυχάσετε. Τελική 30€  :Very Happy:

----------


## yiapap

> Σε φίλο είπαν να μη βάλει dsl τώρα, γιατί σε 15 μέρες βγαίνει φοιτητικό με 19 euro!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην είναι (πάλι) φήμη....


Μου αρέσει πολύ η σιγουριά τους! Δηλαδή, ούτε 14, ούτε 16... Μάλλον δεν είναι φήμη τότε!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Λόγια του αέρα πάλυ...με την ίδια σιγουριά λέγανε και για της 1/10 αλλά που??.....

----------


## bill2003

Τελικά ξεπεράστηκαν τα προβλήματα?

http://www.skairadio.gr/4dcgi/_w_art...005_skaiportal

----------


## edge_xania

Γιατι αισθανομαι λιγο μ***κας που πηγα και πηρα το ondsl kit πριν 2 μερες...?
Χαλαλι, θα μου μεινει και το wireless modem...
Αααα ρε χοντρε σαλαμακι που σου χρειαζεται......

----------


## bill2003

Το ερωτηματικό που έχω στον τίτλο ίσως σε παρηγορεί...

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

> Μάλλον τα μπέρδεψες.
> 
> Διάβασε λίγο εδώ:
> http://www.adslgr.com/news.php?newsid=1540
> 
> Για να πάρεις άδεια εκπομπής σε κάποια συχνότητα, τον τελευταίο λόγο έχει η ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να δικαιολογήσει μη επίσημη απάντηση σε ανεπίσημη ερώτηση.


Sorry αλλά ανέφερες για άδεια για ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, και σε εκείνο απάντησα, διευκρίνησα γιατί αυτό κατάλαβα. Τέτοια άδεια δίνει το ΕΣΡ (και καθορίζει σε ποια συχνότητα θα εκπέμπει), η ΕΕΤΤ τους δίνει άδεια εγκατάστασης κεραίας και τελική έγκριση για συχνότητα.

Παρεπιπτόντος το φοιτητικό δεν το πολυβλέπω να περπατάει τελικά.

----------


## edge_xania

Δεν λεω...
Μακαρι να το κανουν αλλα να σκεφτουν και εμας αν γινεται....
Γιατι θα ειναι λιγο αδικια...

----------


## NoYmErOs

Υπάρχει thread σχετικό.. γιατί ανοιξατε νέο ?

----------


## bill2003

Αν αναφέρεσαι στο post με τη δημοσκόπηση, έχει φτάσει τα 1360 replies και έχει χαθεί η μπάλα. Επίσης το κλίμα του topic είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύ απαισιόδοξο... και είπα να δώσω νέο αέρα στο φοιτητικό internet  :Very Happy: 

Από την άλλη, αν οι mods νομιζουν ότι πρέπει να φάει λουκέτο, απλά ας μεταφέρουν το link στο σωστό topic.

----------


## Spyrosss

Η ίδια είδηση είναι και συνεχώς την αναμασάνε.

----------


## bazzil

> Η ίδια είδηση είναι και συνεχώς την αναμασάνε.


 μυρικαστικά είναι?  :Very Happy:  ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!

----------


## ermis333

Τελικά φαίνεται πως βρέθηκε η λύση μεταξύ κυβέρνησης και ΕΕ. για το φοιτητικό Ιντερνετ.

http://www.skairadio.gr/4dcgi/_w_art...005_skaiportal

Φοιτητικό ίντερνετ με 15 ευρώ 
Μόνιμη και γρήγορη σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο θα αποκτούν οι φοιτητές, καταβάλλοντας 15 ευρώ το μήνα αντί για 50 που κοστίζει σήμερα μία αντίστοιχη σύνδεση. Αυτό προβλέπεται στο τελικό σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης για το φοιτητικό ίντερνετ, μετά από πολύμηνες διαβουλεύσεις με τον ΟΤΕ και την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή. Κυβερνητικά στελέχη εκτιμούν ότι οι προσφορές προς τους φοιτητές μπορεί να είναι και χαμηλότερες, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο εξασφαλίζει τη λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών.

----------


## BadCluster

Σωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωσοοοοοοοοοοον!

----------


## John_Nastos

Ναι αλλά από πότε;

Έχουμε ήδη Οκτώβριο.

----------


## t300

> Γιατι αισθανομαι λιγο μ***κας που πηγα και πηρα το ondsl kit πριν 2 μερες...?
> Χαλαλι, θα μου μεινει και το wireless modem...
> Αααα ρε χοντρε σαλαμακι που σου χρειαζεται......


Και εγώ το ίδιο έκανα αλλά δεν το μετανιώνω:
Κόστος φοιτητικό πακέτου (με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα)-τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ-

Ενεργοποίηση : 17.00
3 μήνες γραμμή 512 : 3*5=15.00
ISP RAM : 7.50
Modem USB : 15.00  (σύμφωνα με την προσφορά)

Σύνολο:  54.50 έναντι των 89.00 (35 ευρώ διαφορά και με το WAG354G)

----------


## SyMpToM

Για να το αποφασίσουν,τους πήρε 4 μήνες.Ε,για την υλοποίηση περίμενε κανα χρόνο  :HaHa:   :HaHa:

----------


## edge_xania

> Και εγώ το ίδιο έκανα αλλά δεν το μετανιώνω:
> Κόστος φοιτητικό πακέτου (με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα)-τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ-
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση : 17.00
> 3 μήνες γραμμή 512 : 3*5=15.00
> ISP RAM : 7.50
> Modem USB : 15.00  (σύμφωνα με την προσφορά)
> 
> Σύνολο:  54.50 έναντι των 89.00 (35 ευρώ διαφορά και με το WAG354G)


Ναι αλλα το φοιτητικο δινει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα μην το ξεχναμε αυτο...
Anyway θα κανω υπομονη 3 μηνες και μετα θα το βαλω...

----------


## undeadpunk

Δεν πιστευω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.....Αν οντως ομως ισχυει το δημοσιευμα τοτε θα δουμε φοιτητικο DSL απο του χρονου...τωρα πια αρχισμαμε!

----------


## Whiteyez

Δεν περίμενα να το κάνουν και ποιο νωρίς........  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## t300

> Ναι αλλα το φοιτητικο δινει μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα μην το ξεχναμε αυτο...
> Anyway θα κανω υπομονη 3 μηνες και μετα θα το βαλω...


Ναι αλλά αν μεν πάρεις φοιτητικό ISP θα έχεις 512 με ογκοχρέωση (αν ισχύσουν οι φήμες), ενώ αν κάποιος βάλει RAM θα έχει γραμμή 512 με ISP 384.   :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν αναφέρεσαι στο post με τη δημοσκόπηση, έχει φτάσει τα 1360 replies και έχει χαθεί η μπάλα. Επίσης το κλίμα του topic είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύ απαισιόδοξο... και είπα να δώσω νέο αέρα στο φοιτητικό internet


Δεν χρείαζομαστέ ακόμα ενα πόστ να φτάσει στα 1360  :Wink: 

συνέχιστε εδώ!

(να δώ πότε θα το........)

----------


## digibill

> Λόγια του αέρα πάλυ...με την ίδια σιγουριά λέγανε και για της 1/10 αλλά που??.....


Καλα κρασιά......
Εγώ πάντως απογοητεύτικα από το περίμενε....Μέχρι τώρα στο 134 όλο τα μασάνε..Αυριο περιμένω ενημέρωση από γνωστό μου εντός του ΟΤΕ. Αν είναι αρνητική, αύριο κιόλας θα ενεργοποιήσω την γραμμή...Βαρέθηκα να είμαι στον αέρα, περιμένοντας να αξιοποιησω μια πιθανή προσφορά που φαίνεται στο βάθος του τούνελ...  :Mad:  :Twisted Evil:  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## cool_myll

> Γιατι αισθανομαι λιγο μ***κας που πηγα και πηρα το ondsl kit πριν 2 μερες...?
> Χαλαλι, θα μου μεινει και το wireless modem...
> Αααα ρε χοντρε σαλαμακι που σου χρειαζεται......


Και γω χθες. Ε δεν αντεξα. Απο το καλοκαιρι ηθελα να βαλω και ακουσα αυτο και περιμενα. Ποσες μερες σου ειπαν θα κανει να ενεργοποιηθει? Εμενα μου ειπαν 5-10 εργασιμες. Ισχυει η παραπανω κανουν?

----------


## schumi19gr

Ένας φίλος μου που δουλεύει σε oteshop μου είπε οτι πρέπει να έχεις το τηλέφωνο στο όνομά σου και οτι πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στην κανονική διάρκεια των σπουδών σου και όχι να έχεις καθυστερήσει.

----------


## Mike-Dealer

ΆΝτε να δούμε πότε....το Γ@#$% φοιτητικό.

----------


## krisiun82

Καλα κανατε και πηρατε το κιτ...
Και μην στεναχωριεσται που  ενω περιμενατε μεχρι τωρα ,το πηρατε , και σημερα ειδατε την ανακοινωση γιατι ετσι και αλλιως μετα την 1η Οκτ συνεφερε το OnDSL kit μιας και πεσανε τιμες γραμμης/συνδεσης...
Καλα και γι'αυτους που πηρανε και το ασυρματο λινκ σις δεν το συζηταμε..Το κοστος του ξεπερναει τα λευτα που δωσατε για το κιτ..
http://www.hacshop.gr/hac/servlet/gr...uct&item=24536
Και τελος οσο αφορα το φοιτητικο δεν νομιζω πως ενας ραδιοσταθμος θα εβγαζε πρωτος ανακοινωση απο τον ιδιο τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## vaggeo

*Tελικό σχέδιο για παροχή φθηνού Internet στους φοιτητές* 

 Tου Φωτη Kολλια

Mετά πολλών βασάνων και αφού αποσύρθηκαν τα δύο προηγούμενα σενάρια, η κυβέρνηση είναι έτοιμη να ανακοινώσει την οριστική λύση για το φοιτητικό Internet. Tο προηγούμενο σενάριο το οποίο προέβλεπε ότι οι γραμμές στους φοιτητές θα παρέχονται αποκλειστικά από τον OTE απερρίφθη από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eπιτροπή και, όπως ήταν φυσικό, δεν εγκρίθηκε από την Eθνική Eπιτροπή Tηλεπικοινωνιών και Tαχυδρομείων (EETT). Mε βάση την τελική πρόταση, οι φοιτητές θα καταβάλλουν 15 ευρώ μηνιαίως για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 384 Kbps, χωρίς περιορισμούς στον όγκο δεδομένων που θα «κατεβάζουν».

Για το σκοπό αυτό θα αξιοποιηθεί η δικτυακή υποδομή του Eθνικού Δικτύου Eρευνας & Tεχνολογίας (EΔET), ενώ οι φοιτητές θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται τόσο στον OTE όσο και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα για την απόκτηση γραμμής ADSL.

Δικτυακή υποδομή

Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs). Oι τελευταίοι αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φοιτητών, τις χρεώσεις και γενικότερα τη λογιστική διαχείριση του εγχειρήματος. Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.

Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα.

Στην κυβέρνηση υποστηρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο για την παροχή φθηνών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στους φοιτητές ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε ακόμα χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις από τα 15 ευρώ. Σε αντίθεση με τις δύο προηγούμενες «εκδόσεις» του σχεδίου, όπου ενισχυόταν ο OTE, η λύση που προτείνεται «ενισχύει τον ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων και γι’ αυτό το λόγο έγινε κατ’ αρχήν δεκτή από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eνωση».

Eπιπλέον, θεωρείται ότι θα συμβάλλει στην ουσιαστική ανάπτυξη της αγοράς αδέσμευτου τοπικού βρόχου (LLU), μέσω των οποίων οι συνδρομητές εξασφαλίζουν απευθείας πρόσβαση στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, χωρίς να πληρώνουν το μηνιαίο πάγιο στον OTE. Eκτιμάται ότι οι ανταγωνιστές του OTE, αλλά και ο Oργανισμός, θα επενδύσουν σε περιοχές με πυκνό φοιτητικό πληθυσμό προκειμένου να παρέχουν και άλλες συμπληρωματικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις μέσω Internet (Voice over IP), υποστηρικτικό λογισμικό ή άλλες προσφορές.

O OTE, μετά την αντίδραση της Eυρωπαϊκής Eνωσης στα προηγούμενα σχέδια, εμφανίζεται συμβιβασμένος με την ιδέα ότι δεν θα μονοπωλήσει το φοιτητικό Internet, υπό το μανδύα της χορηγίας. Yπενθυμίζεται ότι τόσο η πρώτη όσο και η δεύτερη «έκδοση» του σχεδίου για το φοιτητικό Internet είχαν προκαλέσει την αντίδραση των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, αλλά και κυβερνητικών αξιωματούχων, γιατί θεωρήθηκαν ως έμμεση επιδότηση στον OTE. H τελική λύση βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην πρόταση που είχε καταθέσει η επιτροπή που είχε συσταθεί από το υπουργείο Aνάπτυξης προκειμένου να μελετήσει το θέμα. Tα οφέλη από τις χαμηλές ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις θα έχουν, πάντως, μόνο οι τακτικοί φοιτητές, δηλαδή όσοι δεν έχουν χάσει περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο σπουδών.


ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ Αντε να δουμε ασπρη μερα....

----------


## No-Name

Kαλά είναι όλα αυτά μέχρι να εφαρμοστεί όμως μήπως τελικά η ταχύτητα κατέβει στα 128?To λέω αυτό διότι κάποτε λέγανε για 512 τώρα πάνε 384.....ποιός ξέρει.Είναι τρελλοί οι άνθρωποι,τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχει περιορισμό.Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά  :Smile:

----------


## bazzil

Εστω και 384. 15 ευρώ δεν είναι πολλά. Ο ανταγωνισμός πιστεύω οτι θα ρίξει και άλλο τις τιμές οχι μόνο στο φοιτητικό αλλα και στις κανονικές συνδέσεις. Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαστε για κλάματα τι στιγμή που 
στη γερμανία μια 1024 σύνδεση κοστίζει μόνο 24 ευρώπουλα.

----------


## bond

> Για το σκοπό αυτό θα αξιοποιηθεί η δικτυακή υποδομή του Eθνικού Δικτύου Eρευνας & Tεχνολογίας (EΔET), ενώ οι φοιτητές θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται τόσο στον OTE όσο και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα για την απόκτηση γραμμής ADSL.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...955#post346955
Αυτό που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει εξαρχής θα γίνει τελικά.
Τουλάχιστόν φαίνεται ότι οι προθέσεις είναι ειλικρινείς, άσχετα αν αποτύχανε στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## con

Η χρήση της υποδομής του ΕΔΕΤ είναι η ποιο ορθή. Εξάλλου μέσω αυτής δίνεται και η δωρεάν 56k και ISDN σήμερα στους φοιτητές. Είναι απλά μια αναβάθμιση σε ADSL 384. Θα γονατίσει ίσως το δίκτυο για όσους δουλεύουν μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ που έχουν συνηθίσει σε πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες, συνολικά όμως είναι το καλύτερο μοντέλο που μπορούσε να επιλεγεί.

----------


## loser

> Η χρήση της υποδομής του ΕΔΕΤ είναι η ποιο ορθή. Εξάλλου μέσω αυτής δίνεται και η δωρεάν 56k και ISDN σήμερα στους φοιτητές. Είναι απλά μια αναβάθμιση σε ADSL 384. Θα γονατίσει ίσως το δίκτυο για όσους δουλεύουν μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ που έχουν συνηθίσει σε πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες, συνολικά όμως είναι το καλύτερο μοντέλο που μπορούσε να επιλεγεί.


δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει έτσι, θα πέρνουμε γραμμή από ΟΤΕ - VIVODI - ......... και για ISP θα έχουμε το ΕΔΕΤ. Εξάλου είναι αδύνατο το κάθε πανεπιστήμιο τοπικά να λειτουργεί και σαν τοπικός βρόχος (κόστος για dslams, γραμμές σε πολλά σημεία πολύ μικρές για κάτι τέτοιο: 2Mb για όλο το Πανεπηστίμιο Πελλοπονήσου).

----------


## minovg

> ........τι στιγμή που 
> στη γερμανία μια 1024 σύνδεση κοστίζει μόνο 24 ευρώπουλα.


6Mbit με 30€ φίλε μόνο στη Γερμανία.  :Wink: 
Και από το Γεννάρη έρχονται οι συνδέσεις των 50Μbit (σε σπίτια έτσι :Wink:  Ούτε σε πανεπιστήμια ούτε σε ίντερνετ καφέ... Εμείς εδώ LAN έχουμε 100Μbit μόνο και μαχόμαστε για 0,3 και 0,5Μbit σύνδεσης...

----------


## kanenas3

Το κακό σε αυτήν την υλοποίηση είναι ότι πιθανότατα τα πανεπιστήμια θα κόψουν σχεδόν τα πάντα από p2p, ftp κτλ ώστε να διατηρηθούν οι ταχύτητες σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα, όπως γίνεται σχεδόν σε όλα τα πανεπιστήμια στην Αγγλία...

----------


## bazzil

> 6Mbit με 30€ φίλε μόνο στη Γερμανία. 
> Και από το Γεννάρη έρχονται οι συνδέσεις των 50Μbit (σε σπίτια έτσι Ούτε σε πανεπιστήμια ούτε σε ίντερνετ καφέ... Εμείς εδώ LAN έχουμε 100Μbit μόνο και μαχόμαστε για 0,3 και 0,5Μbit σύνδεσης...


 Ενα όνειρο τρελλλλλλλό.... ετσι με πολλά λ γιατι περί τρελλλλλλλλού ονείρου πρόκειτε. Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια με PSTN (απο το 1997) επιτέλους θα βάλω ADSL. Ελπίζω μόνο να δείνουν και σε φοιτητές του Ε.Α.Π.

----------


## frap

Δεν το'πιασα... με το προηγούμενο σχέδιο, ο ΟΤΕ έπαιρνε 5 και οι ISP 10. Ok.
Τώρα, ο ΟΤΕ παίρνει 15 (ή 10-κάτι οι Vivodi/Teledome/Telepassport/κλπ με LLU). Και οι ISP τίποτε. Να δεις που τώρα θα προσφύγουν αυτοί στην ΕΕΤΤ/ΕΕ γιατί το ΕΔΕΤ με κοινοτικά κονδύλια τους ανταγωνίζεται...

Επιδοτούνταν ο ΟΤΕ με 5ε ανά φοιτητή; Δλδ τώρα που θα παίρνει 15 σχεδόν από το σύνολό τους; Κουλά πράγματα...




> Θα γονατίσει ίσως το δίκτυο για όσους δουλεύουν μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ που έχουν συνηθίσει σε πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες, συνολικά όμως είναι το καλύτερο μοντέλο που μπορούσε να επιλεγεί.


Αν τελικά μείνει αυτό το σχέδιο, δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτε... κοίτα το utilization στους χάρτες με τα λινκς του ΕΔΕΤ και θα δεις...

-Κ.

----------


## con

> δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει έτσι, θα πέρνουμε γραμμή από ΟΤΕ - VIVODI - ......... και για ISP θα έχουμε το ΕΔΕΤ. Εξάλου είναι αδύνατο το κάθε πανεπιστήμιο τοπικά να λειτουργεί και σαν τοπικός βρόχος (κόστος για dslams, γραμμές σε πολλά σημεία πολύ μικρές για κάτι τέτοιο: 2Mb για όλο το Πανεπηστίμιο Πελλοπονήσου).


Προφανώς το ΕΔΕΤ δε θα δίνει τη γραμμή παρά μόνο τη σύνδεση με το Internet...

----------


## con

> Δεν το'πιασα... με το προηγούμενο σχέδιο, ο ΟΤΕ έπαιρνε 5 και οι ISP 10. Ok.
> Τώρα, ο ΟΤΕ παίρνει 15 (ή 10-κάτι οι Vivodi/Teledome/Telepassport/κλπ με LLU). Και οι ISP τίποτε. Να δεις που τώρα θα προσφύγουν αυτοί στην ΕΕΤΤ/ΕΕ γιατί το ΕΔΕΤ με κοινοτικά κονδύλια τους ανταγωνίζεται...
> 
> Επιδοτούνταν ο ΟΤΕ με 5ε ανά φοιτητή; Δλδ τώρα που θα παίρνει 15 σχεδόν από το σύνολό τους; Κουλά πράγματα...
> 
> Αν τελικά μείνει αυτό το σχέδιο, δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτε... κοίτα το utilization στους χάρτες με τα λινκς του ΕΔΕΤ και θα δεις...
> 
> -Κ.


Στο πρώτο που λες θα έπρεπε να έχουν ήδη προσφύγει γιατί οι φοιτητές έχουν εδώ και χρόνια δωρεάν ISDN Internet από τα πανεπιστήμια-ΤΕΙ...
Όσο για τους χάρτες περιμένω να τους δω μετά από 2 χρόνια και μακάρι να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση... Κι εγώ θέλω να το πιστεύω.

----------


## frap

> Στο πρώτο που λες θα έπρεπε να έχουν ήδη προσφύγει γιατί οι φοιτητές έχουν εδώ και χρόνια δωρεάν ISDN Internet από τα πανεπιστήμια-ΤΕΙ...


Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη... Άλλο να πρέπει να βάζει καινα συντηρεί Χ μοντεμ το κάθε ίδρυμα και να εξυπηρετεί, με πχ 1 ώρα συνεχόμενα και άλλους ίσως περιορισμούς (πχ στο ΑΠΘ υπήρχε και εβδομαδιαίος περιορισμός). Εκ των πραγμάτων τότε περιοριζόταν η χρήση...




> Όσο για τους χάρτες περιμένω να τους δω μετά από 2 χρόνια και μακάρι να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση... Κι εγώ θέλω να το πιστεύω.


ΕΔΕΤ weathermap

----------


## viron

Tα έλεγα εγώ πριν 5 μήνες 1353 μηνύματα...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=44

Ας δούμε και τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις γιατί μπορεί μέχρι τον επόμενο Μαιο τα ίδια να λέμε.

Βύρων.

----------


## papajohn

Δηλαδή τελικα απο το παιχνίδι βγήκαν οι ISPs; Χμμμμ περίεργο...

Να δουμε επίσημες ανακοινώσεις γιατι απο υποσχέσεις και σχέδια χορτάσαμε.

Και κατι ακόμα, αυτο το κείμενο που παρατέθηκε εδω απο που προέρχεται;

----------


## ndan_gr

είναι απο άρθρο της Καθημερινής

----------


## manuel

Αστεία πράγματα!!
Το ΕΔΕΤ δίνει δωρεάν Internet ακόμα και τώρα που μιλάμε στους φοιτητές (οχι DSL αλλα PSTN και ISDN).Συμφωνώ το ΕΔΕΤ να κάνει των ISP αλλα 15 ευρουλάκια για γραμμή 384!!
Την φοιτητική έκπτωση δεν βλέπω πουθενά.15 ευρώ έχει και τώρα το πάγιο πλάκα μας κάνουν??
Άσε που δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος οτι η υπάρχων υποδόμη του ΕΔΕΤ επιτρέπει την σύνδεση τόσων χρηστών ADSL
Τάξανε παπάδες και πάνε να τα μπαλώσουν ολα τώρα....

----------


## Mike-Dealer

> Αστεία πράγματα!!
> Το ΕΔΕΤ δίνει δωρεάν Internet ακόμα και τώρα που μιλάμε στους φοιτητές (οχι DSL αλλα PSTN και ISDN).Συμφωνώ το ΕΔΕΤ να κάνει των ISP αλλα 15 ευρουλάκια για γραμμή 384!!
> Την φοιτητική έκπτωση δεν βλέπω πουθενά.15 ευρώ έχει και τώρα το πάγιο πλάκα μας κάνουν??
> Άσε που δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος οτι η υπάρχων υποδόμη του ΕΔΕΤ επιτρέπει την σύνδεση τόσων χρηστών ADSL
> Τάξανε παπάδες και πάνε να τα μπαλώσουν ολα τώρα....


Ρίξε μία ματιά στο site του ΕΔΕΤ να δείς την υποδομή του. 
http://www.edet.gr

----------


## digibill

...Μετά από επαφή μου με πηγή μέσα από τον ΟΤΕ, έμαθα πως (αυτολεξεί) "από μέσα σε μέρα περιμένουν να ανακοινώσουν την πρακτική εφαρμογή του μέτρου".. Προσωπικά σκοπεύω να περιμένω καναδυο βδομάδες ακόμα και κατόπιν (αν μέχρι τότε δεν έχει γίνει τίποτε) να το ξανασκεφτώ....

----------


## baskon

και εγω αν δε δω οριστικη ανακοινωσει δε πιστευω τιποτα. Το ΕΔΕΤ με τοσους χρηστες θα γονατισει.εκτος αν εχουν κομενα τα p2p :Smile: η εκτος αν δινει περιορισμενη ταχυτητα στους χρηστες. ήδη στα πανεπιστημια σε ωρες αιχμης η συνδεση πεφτει αρκετα

----------


## Spyrosss

Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει η "Κ", φαντάζομαι απο τώρα την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που θα προσφέρει το ΕΔΕΤ, που μπορεί μεν να έχει μεγάλη διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό αλλα θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξει κυκλώματα διασύνδεσης με τους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ στις μεγάλες πόλεις. Ποιά θα είναι η χωρητικότητα αυτών των κυκλωμάτων, μιας και τα μεγάλης χωρητικότητας κυκλώματα έχουν μεγάλο μηνιαίο πάγιο και πως θα πληρώνει; 

Ελπιζω να μην είναι κάτι σαν interconnect και χειρότερο γιατί σε προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα με σύνδεση PSTN φίλου απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ η ταχύτητες ήταν χάλια, τα disconnects αμέτρητα και φυσικά η λειτουργία p2p ήταν αδύνατη λόγω κλειστών ports στον router και αν έβαζες anti-firewall έτρωγες και το ban.

----------


## yiapap

> Ελπιζω να μην είναι κάτι σαν interconnect και χειρότερο γιατί σε προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα με σύνδεση PSTN φίλου απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ η ταχύτητες ήταν χάλια, τα disconnects αμέτρητα και φυσικά η λειτουργία p2p ήταν αδύνατη λόγω κλειστών ports στον router και αν έβαζες anti-firewall έτρωγες και το ban.


Θέλεις να μου αναλύσεις αυτό περί των κλειστών πορτών;
Γιατί πρέπει να μπορείς στην (οποιαδήποτε) προνομιακή τιμή να έχεις ΚΑΙ p2p;
Θα γνωρίσεις το διαδίκτυο με τα p2p;
Θα βοηθηθεί η ακαδημαϊκή σου πορεία με τα p2p;
Σε παρακαλώ μην ψάξεις δικαιολογίες, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν. Περιμένω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση!


<edit>Ίσως τα κοψίματα να είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση και για τους υπόλοιπους "ενδοπανεπιστημιακούς" χρήστες του ΕΔΕΤ. Σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, πιστέψτε με η υποδομή του ΕΔΕΤ φτάνει για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φοιτητές και για πολλούς, πολλούς παραπάνω!

----------


## Spyrosss

> Θέλεις να μου αναλύσεις αυτό περί των κλειστών πορτών;
> Γιατί πρέπει να μπορείς στην (οποιαδήποτε) προνομιακή τιμή να έχεις ΚΑΙ p2p;
> Θα γνωρίσεις το διαδίκτυο με τα p2p;
> Θα βοηθηθεί η ακαδημαϊκή σου πορεία με τα p2p;
> Σε παρακαλώ μην ψάξεις δικαιολογίες, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν. Περιμένω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση!


Εγω μίλησα για μια προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα με μια σύνδεση PSTN που ένας φίλος είχε πάρει απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ και τις ιδιαιτερότητες που είχε αυτή η σύνδεση για να ενημερωθούν πρωτοετείς και λοιποί που νομίζουν οτι με με 15 ευρώ θα κατεβάσουν ολο το internet ή θα "πήξουν" στο online gaming.

Εδω με τόσα λεφτά σε κανονική συνδρομή και υπάρχουν αρκετές "κακές μέρες" της σύνδεσης, φαντάσου τώρα με κάτι που είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## chatasos

> Σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, πιστέψτε με η υποδομή του ΕΔΕΤ φτάνει για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φοιτητές και για πολλούς, πολλούς παραπάνω!


we'll see about that  :Whistling:   :Twisted Evil:  

Υποδομή != Χωρητικότητα  :Wink: 

Πάντως περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την τεχνική περιγραφή της λύσης  :Cool:   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:  όταν & αν αυτή υπάρξει...  :Whistling:

----------


## yiapap

> Εγω μίλησα για μια προσωπική εμπειρία που είχα με μια σύνδεση PSTN που ένας φίλος είχε πάρει απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ και τις ιδιαιτερότητες που είχε αυτή η σύνδεση για να ενημερωθούν πρωτοετείς και λοιποί που νομίζουν οτι με με 15 ευρώ θα κατεβάσουν ολο το internet ή θα "πήξουν" στο online gaming.
> 
> Εδω με τόσα λεφτά σε κανονική συνδρομή και υπάρχουν αρκετές "κακές μέρες" της σύνδεσης, φαντάσου τώρα με κάτι που είναι δωρεάν.


To δωρεάν, εκτός χρεώσεων κλήσεων υπάρχει ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια (αλήθεια πότε ξεκίνησαν οι δρομολογήσεις; εγώ πήρα γραμμή από το ee.auth.gr το 1995, αλλά πότε ξεκίνησε :Wink: 
Όσο για κακιές μέρες... ΟΛΕΣ ήταν κακές μέρες... είπαμε x3l3 (extra settings) ώστε να ακούς πότε μπήκε το modem... και εσύ και ο γείτονας.

Αλλά δε μου απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου!

----------


## yiapap

> we'll see about that   
> 
> Υποδομή != Χωρητικότητα 
> 
> Πάντως περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την τεχνική περιγραφή της λύσης    όταν & αν αυτή υπάρξει...


Αφού έχεις δει την ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζουν... οι ενδοπανεπιστημιακοί... γιατί κάνεις πάλι την Πυθία;

----------


## digibill

> Θέλεις να μου αναλύσεις αυτό περί των κλειστών πορτών;
> Γιατί πρέπει να μπορείς στην (οποιαδήποτε) προνομιακή τιμή να έχεις ΚΑΙ p2p;
> Θα γνωρίσεις το διαδίκτυο με τα p2p;
> Θα βοηθηθεί η ακαδημαϊκή σου πορεία με τα p2p;
> Σε παρακαλώ μην ψάξεις δικαιολογίες, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν. Περιμένω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση!


Μπορεί το p2p να μην βοηθά στην ακαδημαϊκή πορεία ενός φοιτητή, αλλά από την άλλη δεν παύει να αποτελεί εφαρμογή πάνω στο internet. Τι θέλω να πω μ'αυτό? Ότι δεν μπορεί μια κυβέρνηση να διατείνεται (προεκλογικά και μετεκλογικά) ότι θα διαθέσει πλήρη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση σε όλους τους φοιτητές, και στην πορεία σιγά-σιγά να "κόβει"... Η' τα δίνεις όλα, ή απλά μιλάς για "δυνατότητα πρόσβασης".... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> Θέλεις να μου αναλύσεις αυτό περί των κλειστών πορτών;
> Γιατί πρέπει να μπορείς στην (οποιαδήποτε) προνομιακή τιμή να έχεις ΚΑΙ p2p;
> Θα γνωρίσεις το διαδίκτυο με τα p2p;
> Θα βοηθηθεί η ακαδημαϊκή σου πορεία με τα p2p;
> Σε παρακαλώ μην ψάξεις δικαιολογίες, ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν. Περιμένω μια ειλικρινή απάντηση!


Ρε yiapap μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δακτυλο μας. Η προσφορα προς τους φοιτητες θα ηταν για την αναπτυξη της ευρυζωνικοτητας οχι μονο για επιστημονικους σκοπους. Εξαλλου αν δεν κατεβασουν απο p2p οι φοιτητες τοτε ποιος θα κατεβασει?..

----------


## manuel

Ωραία ολα αυτά.
Το θέμα τις τιμής όμως σας φαίνεται οκ???
Εμένα προσωπικά μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πως ξεσηκώθηκαν ολοι κατά του ΟΤΕ όταν ήθελε να δώσει γραμμές 512 με 5ευρω και τώρα θα αρπάξει 15 από όλους τους φοιτητές για 384 κι'ολας.   :Thumbdown0:  
Πέρα λοιπόν οτι θα τεθούμε να πληρώσουμε κανονικότατο πάγιο στο ΟΤΕ (καμία εκπτωση!!!)  κρατάω παράλληλα και τις επιφυλάξεις μου για τον αν μπορεί το ΕΔΕΤ να παρέχει υπηρεσίες ISP (μπορεί να εχει καλό δίκτυο αλλα αρκεί ??)
Πάλι όμως υποθετικά μιλάμε γιατι χωρίς ανακοίνωση ολα φήμες είναι...    :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Μπορεί το p2p να μην βοηθά στην ακαδημαϊκή πορεία ενός φοιτητή, αλλά από την άλλη δεν παύει να αποτελεί εφαρμογή πάνω στο internet. Τι θέλω να πω μ'αυτό? Ότι δεν μπορεί μια κυβέρνηση να διατείνεται (προεκλογικά και μετεκλογικά) ότι θα διαθέσει πλήρη ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση σε όλους τους φοιτητές, και στην πορεία σιγά-σιγά να "κόβει"... Η' τα δίνεις όλα, ή απλά μιλάς για "δυνατότητα πρόσβασης"....


Επειδή όμως δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι εξαγγελίες κι επειδή στο forum είιμαστε όλοι λίγο-πολύ σχετικοί, η ερώτηση παραμένει:
Χρειάζονται οι φοιτητές επιχορηγούμενο p2p?

Στο post που παράθεσες ΑΥΤΟ εννοούσα λέγοντας ότι ξέρω πως υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες. Σαφέστατα το p2p είναι τεχνολογία διαδικτύου. Και μάλιστα πολύ σημαντική. Το μικρό διάστημα που "δίδασκα", όπου στην ύλη έλεγε "finger" και λοιπούς αναγχρονισμούς εγώ δίδασκα το πως λειτουργούν τα p2p. Γιατί ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ πιστεύω ότι τα p2p είναι εδώ για να παραμείνουν!

Όμως αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ΕΠΙΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ πρόσβαση!
Δηλαδή...

Αν οι φοιτητές πρέπει να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση με μειωμένες τιμές...
Γιατί να μην αποκτήσουν και οι μαθητές;
Γιατί όχι και οι καθηγητές;
Τα Άτομα Με Ειδικές Ανάγκες
Οι ακριτικές περιοχές;
Τα νησιά;

Η λίστα είναι φυσικά ατελείωτη...

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε yiapap μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δακτυλο μας. Η προσφορα προς τους φοιτητες θα ηταν για την αναπτυξη της ευρυζωνικοτητας οχι μονο για επιστημονικους σκοπους. Εξαλλου αν δεν κατεβασουν απο p2p οι φοιτητες τοτε ποιος θα κατεβασει?..


Πως ακριβώς το να κατεβάζεις το... χμμμ Farenheit 9/11 προωθεί την ευρυζωνικότητα;
Με τη λογική που λες...
ΔΕΝ πρέπει να δοθούν φθηνές προβάσεις στους φοιτητές... πρέπει να δοθούν στα σχολεία!!! Κάθε μαθητής δημοτικού, στο EΔΕΤ!
Διαφωνείς ότι ΑΥΤΟ είναι προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας;

----------


## digibill

> Όμως αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ΕΠΙΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ πρόσβαση!
> Δηλαδή...
> 
> Αν οι φοιτητές πρέπει να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση με μειωμένες τιμές...
> Γιατί να μην αποκτήσουν και οι μαθητές;
> Γιατί όχι και οι καθηγητές;
> Τα Άτομα Με Ειδικές Ανάγκες
> Οι ακριτικές περιοχές;
> Τα νησιά;
> ...


Δεν έχεις άδικο έτσι όπως το τοποθετείς... Προσωπικά όμως μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι η συγκεκριμένη εξαγγελία δεν ήταν στο πλαίσιο της ανάπτυξης του "επιστημονικού" χαρακτήρα των φοιτητών (υπό την έννοια της έρευνας σε μια αστείρευτη βάση δεδομένων), αλλά απλά κάτι το οποίο θα δημιουργούσε "ντόρο". Διότι -όπως πολύ σωστά τονίζεις κι εσύ- γιατί να μην έχουν τέτοιυ είδους μεταχείρηση και άλλες μαθητικές ομάδες?

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω κάποιο στοιχείο στην κίνηση το οποίο να την "ξεκολλά" από το πολιτικό της υπόβαθρο: μου φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν μια κίνηση εντυπωσιασμού (ειδικά στους μη έχοντες βαθιά γνώση περί internet) παρά σαν μια προσφορά προς την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα.......

----------


## ermis333

> Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.
> 
> Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα.
> 
> Στην κυβέρνηση υποστηρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο για την παροχή φθηνών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στους φοιτητές ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε ακόμα χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις από τα 15 ευρώ. Σε αντίθεση με τις δύο προηγούμενες «εκδόσεις» του σχεδίου, όπου ενισχυόταν ο OTE, η λύση που προτείνεται «ενισχύει τον ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων και γι’ αυτό το λόγο έγινε κατ’ αρχήν δεκτή από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eνωση».



Εδώ φαίνεται πως και οι ISP θα δώσουν Internet....αφού θα κάνουν και αυτοί προσφορές σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του άρθρου. Τα P2P δεν νομίζω να τα κόψουν.....πολλά νόμιμα sites όπως Gamespot, Fileplanet ακόμα και πολλές υπηρεσίες χρησιμοποιούν p2p τεχνολογιά αφού οι ταχύτητες των χρηστών (παντού εκτός από δώ) είναι αρκετά υψηλές και οι servers τους θα γονάτιζαν.

----------


## manuel

Μακάρι να επιδοτούσαν ολους τους ανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη.Το internet καλώς ή κακώς είναι το μέλλον και ο ρυθμός ανάπτυξης του στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ αργός.
Το θέμα είναι οτι για τους φοιτητές βγήκε επίσημη ανακοίνωση απο τον κο Καραμανλή και απο τον ΟΤΕ.Θεωρώ οτι απο την στιγμή που ανακοινώνεις κάτι αν είσαι υπεύθυνο άτομο πρέπει και να το κάνεις.Οι λύσεις που παρουσίαζονται τώρα,μετα την αποτυχία του πρώτου σχεδιού (αν υπήρχε ποτε αναλύτικο σχέδιο)
είναι απλά μπαλώματα για να την βγάλουν καθαροί.
Προσωπική άποψη μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

Όσο για τα P2P δεν χρειάζονται σε κάποιον φοιτήτη μην τρελαθούμε κι'ολας.Ειδικά αν η σύνδεση που του παρέχεται έχει οικονομικά  ευνοικότερους όρους

----------


## yiapap

> Μακάρι να επιδοτούσαν ολο τους ανθρώπους που το έχουν ανάγκη.


Μακάρι να μην αισχροκερδούσαν απ' αυτό εννοείς.
Μακάρι επίσης αντί να το επιδοτούν να είχαν κρατικές υποδομές... Ή μάλλον να μην είχαν δημιουργήσει το τέρας ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. αλλά να είχαν κρατήσει τις υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνιών κρατικές και να διέθεταν την υπηρεσία σε ιδιωτικά σχήματα.

Αλλά είπαμε...

Στο Ελλάντα πρέπει να ξαναεφεύρουμε τον τροχό. Και μερικές φορές, ο τροχός μας ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι τετράγωνος!

----------


## digibill

> Όσο για τα P2P δεν _χρειάζονται_ σε κάποιον φοιτήτη μην τρελαθούμε κι'ολας.Ειδικά αν η σύνδεση που του παρέχεται έχει οικονομικά  ευνοικότερους όρους


Αν το πάρουμε έτσι, τίποτε δεν _χρειάζεται_, υπό την έννοια ότι τίποτε δεν είναι _απαραίτητο_, ούτε καν το ίδιο το internet.  :Rolling Eyes:   Αν ένας φοιτητής θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει καθαρά για ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους, μπορεί απλά να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο από τα PC της σχολής του (τουλάχιστον στα Γιάννενα που είμαι εγώ, τα εργαστήρια Η/Υ κάποιες -αρκετές- ώρες είναι ελεύθερα από μαθήματα και μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου).

Το ζήτημα για μένα είναι καθαρά ζήτημα αξιοπιστίας: ή ξεκαθαρίζεις από την αρχή τις προθέσεις σου χωρίς να δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, ή αλλιώς είσαι αναξιόπιστος....Δεν χωράνε ημίμετρα. Η' εξαγγέλεις πλήρη πρόσβαση dsl (αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος) *και την πραγματοποιείς*, ή αλλιώς είσαι λαοπλάνος.........

----------


## yiapap

> Αν το πάρουμε έτσι, τίποτε δεν _χρειάζεται_, υπό την έννοια ότι τίποτε δεν είναι _απαραίτητο_, ούτε καν το ίδιο το internet.   Αν ένας φοιτητής θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει καθαρά για ακαδημαϊκούς λόγους, μπορεί απλά να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο από τα PC της σχολής του (τουλάχιστον στα Γιάννενα που είμαι εγώ, τα εργαστήρια Η/Υ κάποιες -αρκετές- ώρες είναι ελεύθερα από μαθήματα και μπορείς να κάνεις την δουλειά σου)..


Ναι αλλά στην εργασία που γράφεις στο σπίτι σου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μάθεις το Google. Το Powerpoint, το Word, το, το ,το. Πρέπει να βρεις βοήθεια όταν τη χρειαστείς.
Πλέον κανείς σοβαρός επιστήμονας δεν κάνει κάτι πριν την αναζήτηση στο Διαδίκτυο.

Άρα... ΟΧΙ το Internet είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο. Το email είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της εργασίας. Τα IM προγράμματα ευπρόσδεκτα και παραγωγικά εργαλεία.

Αν το πάρουμε είτε έτσι, είτε γιουβέτσι, το p2p δεν είναι τίποτε από τα παραπάνω!

<edit>Σε αντίθεση με τους προ...γράψαντες ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ επιπέδου προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες με βρίσκουν αρνητικό. Αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε τις πολιτικές προεκτάσεις του πως ένα κόμμα κάνει ετέττοιες εξαγγελίες χωρίς τη στοιχειώση αναζήτηση του νομικού πλαισίου... θα βγούμε λίγο off-topic

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά,  σε αρκετά universities,  δεν υπάρχουν p2p (εκτός αν είσαι ο admin)

οπότε  μην κάνετε όνειρα 

αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχετε πρόσβαση σε όλες τις Online βιβλοθηκες

(p2p  δεν θα έχει γιατί δεν έχει καμία όρεξη το University  να πέρνει γράμματα απο RIAA)

----------


## manuel

> Το ζήτημα για μένα είναι καθαρά ζήτημα αξιοπιστίας: ή ξεκαθαρίζεις από την αρχή τις προθέσεις σου χωρίς να δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, ή αλλιώς είσαι αναξιόπιστος....Δεν χωράνε ημίμετρα. Η' εξαγγέλεις πλήρη πρόσβαση dsl (αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος) *και την πραγματοποιείς*, ή αλλιώς είσαι λαοπλάνος.........


Για την αξιοπιστία έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Αλλωστε το αναφέρω και στο μήνυμα μου.
Τώρα το τι είναι απαραίτητο και το τι οχι είναι σχετικό.Νομίζω όμως οτι κάνοντας μια κίνηση επιδότησης στους φοιτητές παρέχεις internet για καθαρά Ακαδημαική χρήση και όχι για να κατεβάζεις τις Παναγίας τα μάτια απο ταινίες μεχρι mp3 και Online games.
(Σου τα γράφω εγω που 8μήνες που έχω ADSL δεν έχω κλείσει ούτε μέρα το pc απο τα downloads)
Κάποιος που αναζητά τα παραπάνω πράγματα μπορεί να πληρώσει κάποια κανονίκη συνδρομή και να κάνει οτι θέλει.
Μην με πάρεις στραβά πολυ θα χαιρόμουν αν επέτρεπαν τα P2P προγράμματα,Αλλα θα τους καταλάβαινα και αν ήθελαν να τα κόψουν.

----------


## digibill

Κατανοώ πλήρως όλους τους προγράψαντες και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι διαφωνώ μαζί τους (σχετικά με τα p2p).. Απλά αισθάνομαι με πίκρα ότι στην πλάτη των φοιτητών εξασκούνται μικροπολιτικά παιχνίδια (όπως χρόνια τώρα άλλωστε).. Και αυτό που με ενοχλεί ακόμα περισσότερο είναι ότι στο τέλος της τετραετίας, όταν όλα τα λαμόγια θα κονταροχτυπιούνται στην βουλή για τι έγινε και τι όχι, θα βγει η κυβέρνηση και θα πουλήσει κοινωνικό πρόσωπο: "να τι κάναμε εμείς για τους φοιτητές". Δεν γουστάρω να γίνομαι παιχνίδι στα χέρια τους, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω λάβει -ως φοιτητής- την παραμικρή βοήθεια (κοινωνικού περιεχομένου) από το κράτος....

Συγχωρέστε με για το κάπως off-topic, αλλά δεν μπορώ -όσο κι αν προσπαθώ- να αποκόψω το όλο ζήτημα από το πολιτικό του υπόβαθρο....  :Lips Sealed:   Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον από την όλη διαδικασία να προκύψει κάτι θετικό για την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας....

----------


## ysand

Γιατί προέκυψε στην κουβέντα το p2p? 
Τελικά κατέληξαν στη 384? Πάλι καλα...

----------


## sdikr

> Κατανοώ πλήρως όλους τους προγράψαντες και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι διαφωνώ μαζί τους (σχετικά με τα p2p).. Απλά αισθάνομαι με πίκρα ότι στην πλάτη των φοιτητών εξασκούνται μικροπολιτικά παιχνίδια (όπως χρόνια τώρα άλλωστε).. Και αυτό που με ενοχλεί ακόμα περισσότερο είναι ότι στο τέλος της τετραετίας, όταν όλα τα λαμόγια θα κονταροχτυπιούνται στην βουλή για τι έγινε και τι όχι, θα βγει η κυβέρνηση και θα πουλήσει κοινωνικό πρόσωπο: "να τι κάναμε εμείς για τους φοιτητές". Δεν γουστάρω να γίνομαι παιχνίδι στα χέρια τους, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω λάβει -ως φοιτητής- την παραμικρή βοήθεια (κοινωνικού περιεχομένου) από το κράτος....



Αν μπέι το ΕΔΕΤ,  δεν έχει να κάνει με πολιτικά παιχνίδια,  το ΕΔΕΤ πάντα εδινέ πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΠΑΚ

----------


## undeadpunk

Ψαξε βρες μου εναν ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΝ φοιτητη που θα εβαζε dsl  με 15ευρω 384 αν δεν ειχε τη δυνατοτητα να κατεβαζει απο p2p....Πραγματικα...dsl χωρις P2P δν αξιζει καν για μιση μερα...καλυτερα pStN..δν θα μας κοροιδευουν τουλαχιστον για δηθεν παροχη "ΦΘΗΝΟΥ" dsl.
##Κατι ασχετο,αν οντως βαλουν περιορισμους κοβουν και τη δυνατοτητα να κατεβαζεις απο torrent?αν ειναι ετσι Vivodi σου 'ρχομαι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> Ψαξε βρες μου εναν ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑΝ φοιτητη που θα εβαζε dsl με 15ευρω 384 αν δεν ειχε τη δυνατοτητα να κατεβαζει απο p2p....Πραγματικα...dsl χωρις P2P δν αξιζει καν για μιση μερα...καλυτερα pStN..δν θα μας κοροιδευουν τουλαχιστον για δηθεν παροχη "ΦΘΗΝΟΥ" dsl.


εεε να μην βάλετε!!



απλά και ξάστερα!

----------


## chrispen

εγώ δεν έχω ουτε ένα p2p εγκατεστημένο στον υπολογιστή μου κ πάλι θα έβαζα dsl , είναι θέμα internet addiction και όχι p2p

----------


## GAT

Παντως η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ γραφει σημερα οτι το φοιτητικο im\nternet θα ισχυσει συντομα ,θα παρεχεται στη τιμη των 15€ /μηνα χωρις ογκοχρεωση και θα παρεχεται απο ολους τουs ISP και δεν θα ειναι μονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## sdikr

> Παντως η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ γραφει σημερα οτι το φοιτητικο im\nternet θα ισχυσει συντομα ,θα παρεχεται στη τιμη των 15€ /μηνα χωρις ογκοχρεωση και θα παρεχεται απο ολους τουs ISP και δεν θα ειναι μονοπωλιο του ΟΤΕ


Μήπως έχεις και κάποιο Link;

----------


## chatasos

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...10/2005_159016

Αφού το γράψανε και πριν  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...10/2005_159016
> 
> Αφού το γράψανε και πριν



Ναι αλλά λεεί απο το ΕΔΕΤ,  όχι απο όλους τους isp  :Wink: 
για αυτό ρωτούσα

----------


## chatasos

_
Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs). Oι τελευταίοι αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φοιτητών, τις χρεώσεις και γενικότερα τη λογιστική διαχείριση του εγχειρήματος. Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.

Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα.
_

----------


## papajohn

Εγω θα ήθελα να σημειώσω πως στις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις των πανεπιστημίων (εμπειρία 5-6 ετών με ISDN) μέσω ΕΔΕΤ (Πάντειο και NTUA) ποτέ δεν υπήρξε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με τα p2p, απο το Napster μέχρι το bitTorrent και το DC++. Πιθανολογώ οτι αν το ΕΔΕΤ δώσει τελικά την πρόσβαση τότε δεν θα υπάρχει  θέμα "κοψιματος" των p2p. Επίσης προσωπικά τόσα χρόνια είμαι υπέρευχαριστημένος απο την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιών του ΕΔΕΤ. Αν και λίγα πράγματα μπορείς να συμπεράνεις με ένα κανάλι μιας ISDN, πότε όλα αυτα τα χρόνια το download μου δεν ήταν κάτω απο τα 7kb/sec και τα pings σε ελληνικούς game servers <100ms...

Απο την άλλη πλευρα καθως το ξανασκέφτομαι μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο αυτο που λέει η δημοσιογράφος της "Κ". Απο τη μια ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει προσαφορά απο πλευράς ΟΤΕ στην 384 γραμμή και απο την άλλη οι ISPs είναι στην ακρη. Δεν ξέρω, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## sdikr

> Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs). Oι τελευταίοι αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φοιτητών, τις χρεώσεις και γενικότερα τη λογιστική διαχείριση του εγχειρήματος. Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.
> 
> Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, *υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα*.



Μα δεν λέει πουθενά οτι θα το δώσουν χωρίς χρεώση,  με 15 ευρω συνολο,  

εκτός αν γίνει κάτι σαν χονδρική του ΕΔΕΤ μέσω τον isp  :Wink:

----------


## Sannin

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε την γραμμή ξεχωριστά έτσι;

----------


## Spyrosss

> To δωρεάν, εκτός χρεώσεων κλήσεων υπάρχει ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια (αλήθεια πότε ξεκίνησαν οι δρομολογήσεις; εγώ πήρα γραμμή από το ee.auth.gr το 1995, αλλά πότε ξεκίνησε
> Όσο για κακιές μέρες... ΟΛΕΣ ήταν κακές μέρες... είπαμε x3l3 (extra settings) ώστε να ακούς πότε μπήκε το modem... και εσύ και ο γείτονας.
> 
> Αλλά δε μου απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου!


Φυσικά και το p2p δεν είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο ενός φοιτητή, ούτε βοηθάει στην ακαδημαική του πορεία. Το να κατεβάζει κάποιος το τάδε παιχνίδι/ταινία δεν είναι απαραίτητο και φυσικά είναι και παράνομο. Επίσης στην λίστα του SafePeer και του PeerGuardian βρίσκονται τα IP ranges αρκετών Πανεπιστημίων με αίτημα μάλιστα των ίδιων των Πανεπιστημίων.

Εδω συμβαίνει το εξής, υποσχέθηκαν σε μια κατηγορία πολιτών μια φτηνότερη χρέωση και αυτή η κατηγορία πολιτών ζητάει επιπλέον και δικαίωμα στην παρανομία (p2p)  :Twisted Evil:  και χαμηλά pings προφανώς για gaming και ίσως VoIP, όλα αυτά στην τιμή των 15 ευρώ το μήνα την στιγμή που ούτε αυτοί που πληρώνουν κανονικά δεν μπορούν να απολαύσουν μέγιστες ταχύτητες, χαμηλά pings κλπ

Προβλέπω οτι θα πέσει αρκετό γέλιο με τις διασυνδέσεις BBRAS ΟΤΕ/ΕΔΕΤ και αρκετό σύρσιμο εκτός αν τελικά το μέτρο έχει μικρή αποδοχή απο την μεριά των φοιτητών ειδικά αν βάλουν κανα κύκλωμα διασύνδεσης 4Μbps  :Twisted Evil: .

Άσκηση:

Aν βάλουν έστω 10.000 φοιτητές σύνδεση 384Kbps τότε το συνολικό bandwidth τους είναι 3840000Kbps--->3840Mbps--->3,840Gbps~~~~4Gbps

Βρείτε την απαιτούμενη διασύνδεση με BRASS για ένα καλό congestion ratio 1:20.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## toneworks

> Φυσικά και το p2p δεν είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο ενός φοιτητή, ούτε βοηθάει στην ακαδημαική του πορεία.





> δικαίωμα στην παρανομία (p2p)


Το p2p ειναι για να ανταλλαζεις αρχεια, αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι παρανομα ολα, καθως δεν ειναι ολα copyrighted. Επισης για το 1ο, υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ebooks μεσα. Αν θες να πεις οτι ειναι παρανομα κι αυτα, τοτε να βγαλουν απ'τις βιβλιοθηκες τα scanners, φωτοτυπικα, εκτυπωτες γιατι χρησιμοποιουνται κσι αυτα για παρανομους σκοπους και δε βοηθανε την ακαδημαικη πορεια του φοιτητη.

----------


## digibill

> Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε την γραμμή ξεχωριστά έτσι;


Αυτό είναι κάτι που διερωτώμαι κι εγώ...Έστω λοιπόν ότι με τα 15Ε το πακέτο περιλαμβάνει το πάγιο της γραμμής και τον ISP. Οι όποιοι περιορισμοί (κλειδμένα p2p κλπ κλπ) από ποιόν θα εφαρμόζονται; Από τον ISP (ο οποίος θα δίνει την πρόσβαση) ή θα είναι _πάνω στην γραμμή_; Θα είναι δηλαδή εφικτό να πάρεις την γραμμή και να βάλεις πάνω δικιά σου σύνδεση; Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα μπορείς να έχεις πλήρη πρόσβαση, χωρίς να σου κόβεται τίποτα;

----------


## bond

Δεν έχω ιδέα από τις υπόλοιπες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά από όσο ξέρω, ο κύριος κόμβος του ΕΔΕΤ είναι στη Κωλέττη στο ίδιο κτίριο με τον BBRAS. Οπότε η διασύνδεση λογικά είναι το πιο απλό. Επίσης άκουσα και το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη ότι το ΕΔΕΤ παρέχει ήδη εδώ και καιρό ADSL πρόσβαση αλλά με κομμένες όλες τις πόρτες εκτός απο κάποιες βασικές.

Το όλο θέμα είναι καταρχήν να μπουν φτηνές γραμμές ADSL και να αυξηθεί η διείσδυση στα νοικοκυριά. Η προσφορά στους φοιτητές δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την ιδιότητα τους και την επιστήμη, άλλα επειδή είναι το πιο δυναμικό κομμάτι της κοινωνίας όσον αφορά την τεχνολογία και είναι το μέσο για να παρασύρουν και τους υπόλοιπους. Γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο οι τιμές. Εντάξει το ADSL είναι ακριβό. Αλλά και φτηνό να ήταν το 75% των ελλήνων ακόμη θεωρεί το internet διαβολικό και άχρηστο.

----------


## frap

> Το p2p ειναι για να ανταλλαζεις αρχεια, αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι παρανομα ολα, καθως δεν ειναι ολα copyrighted. Επισης για το 1ο, υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ebooks μεσα. Αν θες να πεις οτι ειναι παρανομα κι αυτα, τοτε να βγαλουν απ'τις βιβλιοθηκες τα scanners, φωτοτυπικα, εκτυπωτες γιατι χρησιμοποιουνται κσι αυτα για παρανομους σκοπους και δε βοηθανε την ακαδημαικη πορεια του φοιτητη.


 :Offtopic:  

Οι βιβλιοθήκες *πληρώνουν* και έχουν ειδικές συμβάσεις με τους εκδότες ώστε να επιτρέπεται η μερική αναπαραγωγή των συγγραμμάτων, πχ για μία εργασία κλπ. Το ίδιο και με τις συνδρομές σε ιδρυμάτων σε online περιεχόμενο (πχ ΙΕΕΕ). 

Εάν διαπιστωθεί ότι γίνεται κατάχρηση, για παράδειγμα, φεύγουν βιβλία σε φωτοτυπάδικα, κατεβάζουν άρθρα με το τσουβάλι κλπ, η βιβλιοθήκη προειδοποιείται και αν συμβαίνει κατ'εξακολλούθηση έχει σοβαρές κυρώσεις.

Η ακριβής (== ψηφιακή) και καθ'ολοκληρίαν αναπαραγωγή του περιεχομένου, ναι, είναι παράνομη. Και για'αυτό δεν θα τη βρεις σε καμία βιβλιοθήκη...

-Κ.

----------


## pk33

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει το παρακάτω?
Πως ειναι δυνατό η φοιτητική σύνδεση που είναι ζημιογόνα για τους ISPs να οδηγήσει σε γενικότερες μειώσεις τις τιμές?

----------


## kgliat

NEA ΕΚΔΟΣΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ
Ανακοίνωση στο site του πΟΤΕ!!!!


Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ

----------


## minovg

> NEA ΕΚΔΟΣΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ
> Ανακοίνωση στο site του πΟΤΕ!!!!
> 
> 
> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ


Έχει πολύ πλάκα ο ΟΤΕ. Ξέρει ότι από τα φυτά του πανεπιστημίου κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί ιντερνετ, ούτε καν έχουν ίντερνετ σπίτι τους, (άλλωστε αν είχαν δε θα ήταν πρωτεύσαντες  :Razz:  ) οπότε πετάμε εκεί μια προσφορά για τους πρωτεύσαντες και καθαρίζουμε με τους φοιτητές...

----------


## trv

αιντε χαιντε...

----------


## sdikr

> Έχει πολύ πλάκα ο ΟΤΕ. Ξέρει ότι από τα φυτά του πανεπιστημίου κανείς δε χρησιμοποιεί ιντερνετ, ούτε καν έχουν ίντερνετ σπίτι τους, (άλλωστε αν είχαν δε θα ήταν πρωτεύσαντες ) οπότε πετάμε εκεί μια προσφορά για τους πρωτεύσαντες και καθαρίζουμε με τους φοιτητές...


Ωραιοι χαρακτηρισμοί....  :Evil:

----------


## No-Name

Χαιδευτηκά είπε το "φυτά" φαντάζομαι ρε συ,εξάλλου είναι τόσο συχνό κοσμητικό επίθετο που δεν νομίζω πως και οι ίδιοι οι πρωτεύσαντες έχουν πρόβλημα.Πάλι off topic βγήκα

----------


## bazzil

Για άλλη μια φορά υποτιμούν τη νοημοσήνη μας. Και οι κυβερνόντες και ο ΟΤΕ. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε όλοι οι συνδρομητές του οτε να μαζευτουμε και να πούμε ρε π...η οτε δεν σε πληρώνουμε. Να δούμε τότε τι θα κάνανε!!!

----------


## poromenos

Tελικό σχέδιο για παροχή φθηνού Internet στους φοιτητές 



Mετά πολλών βασάνων και αφού αποσύρθηκαν τα δύο προηγούμενα σενάρια, η κυβέρνηση είναι έτοιμη να ανακοινώσει την οριστική λύση για το φοιτητικό Internet. Tο προηγούμενο σενάριο το οποίο προέβλεπε ότι οι γραμμές στους φοιτητές θα παρέχονται αποκλειστικά από τον OTE απερρίφθη από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eπιτροπή και, όπως ήταν φυσικό, δεν εγκρίθηκε από την Eθνική Eπιτροπή Tηλεπικοινωνιών και Tαχυδρομείων (EETT). Mε βάση την τελική πρόταση, οι φοιτητές θα καταβάλλουν 15 ευρώ μηνιαίως για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 384 Kbps, χωρίς περιορισμούς στον όγκο δεδομένων που θα «κατεβάζουν».

Για το σκοπό αυτό θα αξιοποιηθεί η δικτυακή υποδομή του Eθνικού Δικτύου Eρευνας & Tεχνολογίας (EΔET), ενώ οι φοιτητές θα μπορούν να απευθύνονται τόσο στον OTE όσο και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα για την απόκτηση γραμμής ADSL.

Δικτυακή υποδομή

Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs). Oι τελευταίοι αναλαμβάνουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη των φοιτητών, τις χρεώσεις και γενικότερα τη λογιστική διαχείριση του εγχειρήματος. Mάλιστα, πρόκειται να δημιουργηθεί ειδική ιστοσελίδα στο Διαδίκτυο, στην οποία οι ISPs θα καταχωρίζουν τις προσφορές τους προς τους φοιτητές.

Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι αδειοδοτημένοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι και ISPs, υπό προϋποθέσεις που θα καθοριστούν σύντομα.

Στην κυβέρνηση υποστηρίζουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο για την παροχή φθηνών ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων στους φοιτητές ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε ακόμα χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις από τα 15 ευρώ. Σε αντίθεση με τις δύο προηγούμενες «εκδόσεις» του σχεδίου, όπου ενισχυόταν ο OTE, η λύση που προτείνεται «ενισχύει τον ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων και γι’ αυτό το λόγο έγινε κατ’ αρχήν δεκτή από την Eυρωπαϊκή Eνωση».

Eπιπλέον, θεωρείται ότι θα συμβάλλει στην ουσιαστική ανάπτυξη της αγοράς αδέσμευτου τοπικού βρόχου (LLU), μέσω των οποίων οι συνδρομητές εξασφαλίζουν απευθείας πρόσβαση στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων, χωρίς να πληρώνουν το μηνιαίο πάγιο στον OTE. Eκτιμάται ότι οι ανταγωνιστές του OTE, αλλά και ο Oργανισμός, θα επενδύσουν σε περιοχές με πυκνό φοιτητικό πληθυσμό προκειμένου να παρέχουν και άλλες συμπληρωματικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις μέσω Internet (Voice over IP), υποστηρικτικό λογισμικό ή άλλες προσφορές.

O OTE, μετά την αντίδραση της Eυρωπαϊκής Eνωσης στα προηγούμενα σχέδια, εμφανίζεται συμβιβασμένος με την ιδέα ότι δεν θα μονοπωλήσει το φοιτητικό Internet, υπό το μανδύα της χορηγίας. Yπενθυμίζεται ότι τόσο η πρώτη όσο και η δεύτερη «έκδοση» του σχεδίου για το φοιτητικό Internet είχαν προκαλέσει την αντίδραση των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, αλλά και κυβερνητικών αξιωματούχων, γιατί θεωρήθηκαν ως έμμεση επιδότηση στον OTE. H τελική λύση βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην πρόταση που είχε καταθέσει η επιτροπή που είχε συσταθεί από το υπουργείο Aνάπτυξης προκειμένου να μελετήσει το θέμα. Tα οφέλη από τις χαμηλές ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις θα έχουν, πάντως, μόνο οι τακτικοί φοιτητές, δηλαδή όσοι δεν έχουν χάσει περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο σπουδών.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...10/2005_159016
ας μπει και στην κεντρικη στα news!

----------


## toneworks

> Η ακριβής (== ψηφιακή) και καθ'ολοκληρίαν αναπαραγωγή του περιεχομένου, ναι, είναι παράνομη. Και για'αυτό δεν θα τη βρεις σε καμία βιβλιοθήκη...


Δε θελω να επεκταθω εδω γιατι ειναι offtopic. Αν εχεις την τυχη να ασχοληθεις με ενα τμημα που δεν υπαρχουν ελληνικα συγγραμματα στον τομεα σου (γιατι ειναι μετα το '60 πχ οι εφευρεσεις), θα καταλαβεις πολλα για τα copyrights. Τα ιδια γινονται και στο λογισμικο δυστυχως. Αυτο που ειπες ισχυει μονο θεωρητικα.

Για να επανελθω στο τοπικ, η ανακοινωση λεει δωρεαν η 512/128 προσβαση για τους 1ους.. μεσα εκει ΔΕΝ ειναι ο isp! Γραφει οτι τον πληρωνει ξεχωριστα ο φοιτητης.. ε; Μηπως θα κανουν το ιδιο και με τους υπολοιπους;

----------


## valantish

Δηλαδη θα ισχυσει για ολους τους φοιτητες 384/128 με 15 ευρω το μηνα και πληρωμενα παγιο γραμμης και o provider??τελος ενεργοποιησης 35 η 17 ευρω?

----------


## sakels

τι ειναι ο ΕΔΕΤ? κατι σαν ISP? τι θα κανειο ΕΔΕΤ και τι οι αλλοι ISP?

----------


## spyrosn

> τι ειναι ο ΕΔΕΤ


"Το" ΕΔΕΤ.
Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας
http://www.grnet.gr

----------


## ipo

Από την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, σχετικά με τους πρωτεύσαντες, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πλέον κάποιες *υποθέσεις*:

1) Φοιτητικό ADSL και στο "Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο".
2) Προϋποθέσεις για την απόκτηση γραμμής (δικαούχος γραμμής, τόπος διαμονής) ό,τι λέει και για τους πρωτεύσαντες.
http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/filesup/dto...esfitoites.pdf

Υπομονή 10 μέρες. Μάλλον θα έρθει μαζί και το γενικότερο φοιτητικό ADSL, απλά δεν μπορεί να το ανακοινώσει ο ΟΤΕ μόνος του, διότι εκκρεμουν αποφάσεις από ΕΔΕΤ και ISP.

Προς sdikr:
Το άρθρο της καθημερινής αναφέρει
" Mε βάση την τελική πρόταση, οι φοιτητές θα καταβάλλουν 15 ευρώ μηνιαίως για ευρυζωνική σύνδεση ADSL, με ταχύτητα 384 Kbps, χωρίς περιορισμούς στον όγκο δεδομένων που θα «κατεβάζουν»."

Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι περιλαμβάνεται και το κόστος του ISP στην τιμή. Πρόκειται για γραμμή ΟΤΕ (ή άλλου παρόχου), δρομολόγηση δεδομένων από ΕΔΕΤ και "aaa" από κάποιον ISP. Γι' αυτό το aaa οι ISP θα πάρουν 3-4 ευρώ, ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό συνιστά την εφαρμογή της πρώτης εισήγησης της επιτροπής που συστάθηκε για τη μελέτη του μέτρου. Είχε απορριφθεί αρχικά από τους ISP, επείδη δεν κέρδιζαν πολλά χρήματα έτσι, αλλά τώρα φαίνεται ότι πάει για εφαρμογή. Μάλλον η κυβέρνηση πίεσε περισσότερο. Φ.Π.Α. δεν περιλαμβάνεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, όπως δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## manuel

> Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι περιλαμβάνεται και το κόστος του ISP στην τιμή. Πρόκειται για γραμμή ΟΤΕ (ή άλλου παρόχου), δρομολόγηση δεδομένων από ΕΔΕΤ και "aaa" από κάποιον ISP. Γι' αυτό το aaa οι ISP θα πάρουν 3-4 ευρώ, ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό συνιστά την εφαρμογή της πρώτης εισήγησης της επιτροπής που συστάθηκε για τη μελέτη του μέτρου. Είχε απορριφθεί αρχικά από τους ISP, επείδη δεν κέρδιζαν πολλά χρήματα έτσι, αλλά τώρα φαίνεται ότι πάει για εφαρμογή. Μάλλον η κυβέρνηση πίεσε περισσότερο. Φ.Π.Α. δεν περιλαμβάνεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, όπως δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις.


Sorry αλλα μάλλον τα έχω χάσει λιγάκι.Το πρώτο σχέδιο ήταν 15ευρω απο τα οποία τα 5 πηγαιναν στον ΟΤΕ και τα αλλα 10 στον ISP για γραμμή 512.Τώρα συμβιβάζονται οι providers για κέρδος 3-4 ευρώ!!!
Τόσο καιρό λοιπόν γιατι το σαμποτάρανε το σχέδιο??? Αφού τώρα θα βγάζουν λιγότερα...

ΚΟΥΚΟΥΡΟΥΚΟΥ....

----------


## shaq141a

Το βασικό τους πρόβλημα δεν ήταν τα λεφτά αλλά η απόλυτη κυριαρχία που θα επέφερε το μέτρο στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## skar

To παρακάτω είναι από το site της forthnet. Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί!


*Internet για Φοιτητές  *  

_Η FORTHnet για την ειδική συνδρομή Internet αποκλειστικά για Φοιτητές_


Η FORTHnet μετά την ανακοίνωση ειδικής συνδρομής γρήγορου Internet αποκλειστικά για φοιτητές, αναγνωρίζει το ευρύτερο όφελος που θα προκύψει από την ένταξη ενός δυναμικού μέρους του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού στο ευρυζωνικό Internet.

Η Εταιρία συμμετείχε στη δημιουργία αυτής της προσφοράς και δηλώνει πανέτοιμη για να εξυπηρετήσει την ζήτηση αλλά και τις εξειδικευμένες ανάγκες των φοιτητών. Επίσης, είναι ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένη από το γεγονός ότι η προσπάθεια αυτή βασίζεται στις δυνάμεις της αγοράς και προφυλάσσει την ορθή λειτουργία της.

Μέχρι την υλοποίηση της συγκεκριμένης προσφοράς, που αφορά σε πρόσβαση στα 512 Kbps και αντίστοιχη παροχή Internet με ογκοχρέωση, με μηνιαίο κόστος που δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 15 €, η Εταιρία προτείνει συνδρομές γρήγορου Internet που μόλις υλοποιηθεί το νέο μέτρο, θα μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στα νέα δεδομένα με απλές διαδικασίες, χωρίς να χάσει ο χρήστης καθόλου χρόνο ή χρήματα.

Για κάθε νέα εξέλιξη σχετικά με την ειδική συνδρομή Internet αποκλειστικά για Φοιτητές, η FORTHnet θα ενημερώσει με νέες ανακοινώσεις, ενώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με την Εταιρία στο email: internet-sales@forthnet.gr, ή στο τηλέφωνο 801 100 8000.

Ορίστε και το link: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/for....aspx?p=129247

----------


## t300

Η ανακοίνωση αυτή έχει βγει πρίν το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## skar

Sorry... δεν το ξανακάνω!   :Embarassed:

----------


## ipo

> Sorry αλλα μάλλον τα έχω χάσει λιγάκι.*Το πρώτο σχέδιο ήταν 15ευρω απο τα οποία τα 5 πηγαιναν στον ΟΤΕ και τα αλλα 10 στον ISP για γραμμή 512.*Τώρα συμβιβάζονται οι providers για κέρδος 3-4 ευρώ!!!
> Τόσο καιρό λοιπόν γιατι το σαμποτάρανε το σχέδιο??? Αφού τώρα θα βγάζουν λιγότερα...
> 
> ΚΟΥΚΟΥΡΟΥΚΟΥ....


Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις τη δημοσίευσή μου θα δεις ότι αναφέρθηκα σε πρώτη εισήγηση της επιτροπής που μελέτησε το θέμα. Αν κοιτάξεις αρκετά post πιο πίσω θα δεις ποια είναι αυτή. Στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού την είχαν σαμποτάρει οι ISP και μετά επικράτησε αυτό που ξέρεις εσύ ως "πρώτο σχέδιο". Έχουν γίνει εκτενείς συζητήσεις πάνω στις εισηγήσεις. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει ψάξε το στο παρόν νήμα. Θα λυθούν όλες οι απορίες σου.

----------


## t300

> Sorry... δεν το ξανακάνω!


Καλά δε σε μαλώσαμε!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Δεν πιστεύω αυτό που διαβάζω απο τον "Π"ΟΤΕ...Έλεος Έλεος...

----------


## ReverseR

> Δεν πιστεύω αυτό που διαβάζω απο τον "Π"ΟΤΕ...Έλεος Έλεος...


Αυτό εδώ εννοείς? (Δεν είδα να έχει ξαναανφερθεί)





> ΑθήναΔωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Internet μέσω της τεχνολογίας του ADSL παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ από τις 17 Οκτωβρίου στους πρωτεύσαντες φοιτητές. Δεν περιλαμβάνεται το μηνιαίο τέλος σύνδεσης στο Internet που ο φοιτητής θα καταβάλει στον πάροχο της επιλογής του.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση, ο ΟΤΕ επιχορηγεί τον πρώτο εισαχθέντα φοιτητή ή φοιτήτρια σε κάθε τμήμα για το πρώτο έτος και τον πρώτο φοιτητή ή φοιτήτρια κάθε έτους κάθε τμήματος για το αμέσως επόμενο έτος, προσφέροντας δωρεάν το μηνιαίο τέλος ADSL πρόσβασης με ταχύτητα 512/128 Kbps. 
> 
> Παράλληλα, προσφέρεται το εφάπαξ τέλος ενεργοποίησης στο μισό της τιμής του σύμφωνα με τα εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμολόγια. Με βάση τα σημερινά ισχύοντα τιμολόγια ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα καταβάλει το ποσό των 17,50 ευρώ πλέον ΦΠΑ. Επιπλέον, για όποιον επιθυμεί, ο ΟΤΕ θα προσφέρει οικονομικό μόντεμ USB σε τιμή 15 ευρώ πλέον ΦΠΑ. 
> 
> Στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ ο διευκρινίζει ότι η χορηγία ισχύει από την στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η ADSL πρόσβαση και για ένα ημερολογιακό έτος.
> 
> Απαραίτητο είναι οι πρωτεύσαντες φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες να διαθέτουν σταθερή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, εντός του νομού όπου βρίσκεται η έδρα της σχολής τους, είτε στο όνομά τους, είτε στο όνομα του γονέα, εφόσον ζουν μαζί, είτε στο όνομα του εκμισθωτή της κατοικίας, την οποία μισθώνει ο ενδιαφερόμενος.
> ...


Αντε περαστικα μάς  :RTFM:

----------


## evantigger

Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί 


> Tα οφέλη από τις χαμηλές ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις θα έχουν, πάντως, μόνο οι τακτικοί φοιτητές, δηλαδή όσοι δεν έχουν χάσει περισσότερο από ένα χρόνο σπουδών.


Δηλαδή συγγνώμη αλλά αν εγώ έσπασα το πόδι μου πριν την τελευταία εξεταστική και δεν μπορούσαν πάω να γράψω τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω αφού εγώ δεν φταίω; Κανονική από Tellas και θα πάω κι αύριο κιόλας. Αμάν πια. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω τις βλακείες τους...

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Ναι reverser αυτό το κείμενο. Τι να πει κανείς...

----------


## ReverseR

> Ναι reverser αυτό το κείμενο. Τι να πει κανείς...


Δεν πιστευω να το λες ειρωνικά αυτό?  :Very Happy:  

(γιατι κάποτε παρα ήσουν υπερ του πΟΤΕ   :HaHa:   )


μισό δράμι δικαιο το είχες βέβαια, άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε ιερο ούτε όσιο

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Lol λέγαμε ότι είτανε σωστό στην αρχή μή γνωρίζοντας τον τωρινό παράγωντα..Σε παρακαλώ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ParanoiD

> Από την ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, σχετικά με τους πρωτεύσαντες, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πλέον κάποιες *υποθέσεις*:
> 
> 1) Φοιτητικό ADSL και στο "Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο".
> ...


Το ελπίζω για το "Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο", αν και με έδρα την Πάτρα και φοιτητές σε όλη τη χώρα, δεν θα ισχύει ο κανόνας της <<έδρας>>.

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, το "Ανοιχτό Πανεπιστήμιο" χρησιμοποιεί κατά κόρον το internet και το θεωρώ πολύ φυσικό να αποτελεί ειδική περίπτωση του μέτρου για το φοιτιτικό internet.

Πάντως οι του ΕΑΠ αναμένουν τις εξελίξεις και παραπέμπουν στην επικαιρότητα, χωρίς να λένε τίποτα ξεκάθαρα.

Μήπως κάποιος άλλος έχει ακούσει κάποιο νέο;

----------


## chatasos

> Από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι περιλαμβάνεται και το κόστος του ISP στην τιμή. Πρόκειται για γραμμή ΟΤΕ (ή άλλου παρόχου), δρομολόγηση δεδομένων από ΕΔΕΤ και "aaa" από κάποιον ISP. Γι' αυτό το aaa οι ISP θα πάρουν 3-4 ευρώ, ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό συνιστά την εφαρμογή της πρώτης εισήγησης της επιτροπής που συστάθηκε για τη μελέτη του μέτρου. Είχε απορριφθεί αρχικά από τους ISP, επείδη δεν κέρδιζαν πολλά χρήματα έτσι, αλλά τώρα φαίνεται ότι πάει για εφαρμογή. Μάλλον η κυβέρνηση πίεσε περισσότερο. Φ.Π.Α. δεν περιλαμβάνεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, όπως δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τότε είναι αναφερθεί ότι θα είναι μόνο ένας ο isp για το aaa.
Και αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τώρα αναφέρονται όλοι οι isp για το aaa.

----------


## sakels

τι ειναι το aaa?

----------


## maik

> Δηλαδή συγγνώμη αλλά αν εγώ έσπασα το πόδι μου πριν την τελευταία εξεταστική και δεν μπορούσαν πάω να γράψω τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω αφού εγώ δεν φταίω; Κανονική από Tellas και θα πάω κι αύριο κιόλας. Αμάν πια. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω τις βλακείες τους...


Φυσικα και εγω που  ειμαι καπου 9 χρονια φοιτητης γιατι απλα  βαριεμαι να διαβασω , και δεν ξερω που ειναι καν η σχολη μου. Αλλα οσο ναναι το adsl για τα mp3 μου και τις τσοντες το θελω.  :HaHa:

----------


## ipo

> τι ειναι το aaa?


authentication, authorization, accounting

----------


## gmk7

απο τη πλευρα μου εγω το βλεπω σαν μια μουφα αποφαση και κοροιδευουν το κοσμακη :Thumbdown0: .Εαν η κυβερνηση ηταν σωστη θα ελεγε φθηνο internet για ολους τους φοιτητες ΑΕΙ κ ΤΕΙ και οχι για τους πρωτους καθε σχολης ή αυτους που εχουν το μεγαλυτερο βαθμο οι οποιοι δε θα ενδιαφερθουν γι'αυτο..αν ειναι δυνατον!Δηλαδη οι αλλοι φοιτητες δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να εχουν φθηνοτερο dsl?ποιον κοροιδευουν? :Whip: μην νομιζετε οτ θα εχει χασουρα κανενας isp ή η κυβερνηση... :Razz:

----------


## ipo

*gmk7*, τα έμπλεξες. Αυτό που διάβασες είναι μία προσφορά του ΟΤΕ στους πρωτεύσαντες φοιτητές. Δεν είναι η ανακοίνωση της κυβέρνησης για το φοιτητικό ADSL. Κάντε λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Against_all_odds

Tη μεγαλη πατατα δεν τη σχολιασε κανεις.384 αντι 512.Με λιγα λογια..γεια σας..Απο το 15αρι που λεει ποσα ειναι  για τη γραμμη και ποσα για τον isp; Μπορω να βαλω γραμμη 512 ΟΧΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΗ και να βαλω isp `φοιτητικο`;

----------


## ipo

> Tη μεγαλη πατατα δεν τη σχολιασε κανεις.384 αντι 512.Με λιγα λογια..γεια σας..Απο το 15αρι που λεει ποσα ειναι  για τη γραμμη και ποσα για τον isp; Μπορω να βαλω γραμμη 512 ΟΧΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΙΚΗ και να βαλω isp `φοιτητικο`;


Κατ' αρχάς δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα την τελική απόφαση. Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει γραμμή 512 στους πρωτεύσαντες. Ίσως την ίδια πάρουν και οι άλλοι φοιτητές.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως ας μην δείχνουμε αχαριστία. Μία 384/128 kbps κοστίζει 40 ευρώ/μήνα. Αν πάρουν οι φοιτητές την ίδια γραμμή με 18 ευρώ/μήνα δεν θα είναι καθόλου άσχημα.

Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω δωρεάν μία γραμμή 8 Mbps, αλλά δεν θα παραπονιόμουν αν μου κάνανε 60% έκπτωση σε σύνδεση 1 Mbps.

----------


## gmk7

po,μακαρι να ισχυει για ολους τους φοιτητες ετσι ειναι και το σωστο,αλλα μη ξεχνας ο ΟΤΕ που ανηκει... :Whistling: 
Μαλλον το μαγειρευουν τοσο καιρο για να δουν αν θα εχουν κερδος με ενδεχομενη αποκτηση προσβασης απο ολους τους φοιτητες αλλιως πανε μονο για τους πρωτευσαντες... :Cool:

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

Παιδιά ο ΟΤΕ είχε ανακοινώσει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό την δωρεάν τελείως πρόσβαση στους αριστούχους... Μην βγαίνουμε offtopic, αναμένουμε ανακοίνωση για το φοιτητικό dsl ΜΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ. Πάντως και 384 να δώσουν πάλι κερδισμένοι είμαστε.

----------


## onefluffycloud

γω απο ολα αυτα κραταω το




> Tο EΔET θα παρέχει τη δικτυακή υποδομή προκειμένου να μην επιβαρυνθούν τα δίκτυα των εταιρειών παροχής πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο (ISPs).



ελπιζω να κατανοειτε τι σημαινει αυτο..
μεσω του ΕΔΕΤ εχουν προσβαση στο διαδικτυο ολα τα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα της χωρας. καταλαβαινετε οτι θα εχουμε κατακορυφη πτωση της ποιοτητας/αξιοπιστιας της συνδεσης που προσφερει αυτο το δικτυο (ΕΔΕΤ).

Για μενα αυτο ειναι απαραιδεκτο γιατι το δικτυο ειναι σημαντικοτατο εργαλειο για τον ακαδημαικο κοσμο και η υποβαθμιση της ποιοτητας των υπηρεσιων που προσφερει ειναι πολυ αρνητικη  :Sad:

----------


## JohnJ

> ελπιζω να κατανοειτε τι σημαινει αυτο..
> μεσω του ΕΔΕΤ εχουν προσβαση στο διαδικτυο ολα τα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα της χωρας. καταλαβαινετε οτι θα εχουμε κατακορυφη πτωση της ποιοτητας/αξιοπιστιας της συνδεσης που προσφερει αυτο το δικτυο (ΕΔΕΤ).
> 
> Για μενα αυτο ειναι απαραιδεκτο γιατι το δικτυο ειναι σημαντικοτατο εργαλειο για τον ακαδημαικο κοσμο και η υποβαθμιση της ποιοτητας των υπηρεσιων που προσφερει ειναι πολυ αρνητικη


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και αμφιβάλλω ταυτόχρονα αν θα αντέξει το δίκτυο της ΕΔΕΤ ενα τέτοιο μεγάλο φορτίο απο τη στιγμή που όπως και να κάνουμε είναι κατασκευασμένο για άλλους σκοπούς.

----------


## sdikr

> ελπιζω να κατανοειτε τι σημαινει αυτο..
> μεσω του ΕΔΕΤ εχουν προσβαση στο διαδικτυο ολα τα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα της χωρας. καταλαβαινετε οτι θα εχουμε κατακορυφη πτωση της ποιοτητας/αξιοπιστιας της συνδεσης που προσφερει αυτο το δικτυο (ΕΔΕΤ).


Υπάρχουν τρόποι  για να παραμείνει η ποιότητα,  κανεις δεν είπε οτι θα δώσουν το full bandwidth  στους φοιτητές

----------


## ipo

> ελπιζω να κατανοειτε τι σημαινει αυτο..
> μεσω του ΕΔΕΤ εχουν προσβαση στο διαδικτυο ολα τα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα της χωρας. καταλαβαινετε οτι θα εχουμε κατακορυφη πτωση της ποιοτητας/αξιοπιστιας της συνδεσης που προσφερει αυτο το δικτυο (ΕΔΕΤ).
> 
> Για μενα αυτο ειναι απαραιδεκτο γιατι το δικτυο ειναι σημαντικοτατο εργαλειο για τον ακαδημαικο κοσμο και η υποβαθμιση της ποιοτητας των υπηρεσιων που προσφερει ειναι πολυ αρνητικη


Το ΕΔΕΤ έχει δίκτυο χωρητικότητας 10 Gbps (είναι ενεργοποιημένα προς το παρόν τα 3 Gbps). Είναι τεράστιο αν σκεφτείτε ότι οι άλλοι ISP έχουν από 155 Mbps έως 2,5 Gbps. Και θα γίνουν κι άλλες αναβαθμίσεις στα πλαίσια ευρωπαϊκών προγραμμάτων. Πιο πολύ θα ανησυχούσα για την περίπτωση που τη δρομολόγηση αναλάμβαναν ISP.

Το μόνο στοιχείο που θα δοκιμαστεί στην αρχή είναι οι συνδέσεις με τους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ. Αυτές δεν επηρεάζουν όσους μπαίνουν από το εσωτερικό πανεπιστημιακό δίκτυο, παρά μόνο όσους συνδέονται μέσω DSLAM. Επομένως οι πανεπιστημιακοί θα κάνουν ανενόχλητοι τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## globalnoise

Πάλι καλά να λέτε που οι φοιτητές θα έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ... Το ΕΔΕΤ έχει ενα τεράστειο αχρησιμοποίητο κορμό και θα ήταν κρίμα να γονατίσουν οι ISPs και να μείνουν αχρησιμοποίητα 10Gbps!

----------


## papajohn

Ακριβώς, άλλωστε νομίζω στο πρώτο προσχέδιο του "φοιτητικού DSL" το ίδιο το ΕΔΕΤ είχε προσφερθεί να παρέχει το bandwidth αλλα οι υπόλοιποι ISPs φοβήθηκαν τα διεφεύγοντα κέρδη...

----------


## evantigger

> Φυσικα και εγω που  ειμαι καπου 9 χρονια φοιτητης γιατι απλα  βαριεμαι να διαβασω , και δεν ξερω που ειναι καν η σχολη μου. Αλλα οσο ναναι το adsl για τα mp3 μου και τις τσοντες το θελω.


ναι αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι στον 9ο χρόνο... Είμαι στον 4ο. Προφανώς θα δώσεις σε όσους είναι στην κανονική διάρκεια φοίτησης, άντε και κανένα χρόνο παραπάνω.Γιατί δηλαδή η adsl να δίνεται μόνο σε άτομα που χρωστάνε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο. Ίσα-ίσα θα με βοηθούσε και δεν θα ξόδευα τόσες ώρες στα εργαστήρια της σχολής μου να κατεβάζω ότι θέλω από κει.

----------


## skar

Αυτή την προσφορά για τους πρώτους σε κάθε σχολή δεν την έχω καταλάβει... Πιο φτηνά δεν έρχεται να πάρει κανείς το "απλό" φοιτητικό; (υποθέτοντας ότι θα γίνει) Εκτός κι αν εννοούν προσφορά τη διαφορά ταχύτητας από 384 σε 512 (με το αζημίωτο φυσικά).   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτή την προσφορά για τους πρώτους σε κάθε σχολή δεν την έχω καταλάβει... Πιο φτηνά δεν έρχεται να πάρει κανείς το "απλό" φοιτητικό; (υποθέτοντας ότι θα γίνει) Εκτός κι αν εννοούν προσφορά τη διαφορά ταχύτητας από 384 σε 512 (με το αζημίωτο φυσικά).


Είναι προσφορά του ΟΤΕ, με την οποία δίνει εντελώς δωρεάν τη γραμμή. Αντίστοιχη προσφορά θα κάνει και η OTEnet (έτσι είχε δηλώσει το καλοκαίρι), με αποτέλεσμα οι πρωτεύσαντες να μην πληρώνουν ούτε ένα ευρώ (μόνο το modem θα πληρώσουν). Αλλά και να μην κάνει την προσφορά η OTEnet, μπορούν να πάρουν σαν ISP κάποια από τις φοιτητικές προσφορές, με αποτέλεσμα να πληρώνουν πάλι λιγότερα από τους υπόλοιπους φοιτητές.

----------


## antonis_wrx

για έμας τους φοιτητές σίγουρα είναι ότι καλύτερο... Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο το δίκτυο του ΕΔΕΤ θα αντέξει τόση κίνηση...
για την όλη διαδικάσια που πρέπει να γίνει ξέρει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο ή ζητάω πολλά?

----------


## Ardeloth

Χμ.... Τελικα καλα υπολογιζα οτι θα μου ληξει η HOL πριν βαλω φοιτητικη... μια το πανε απο εδω μια απο εκει.. αλλαζουν ημερομηνιες αλλαζουν ταχυτητες.. στο τελος το κοβω για 128/128 με 25 ευρω απο 2007 μαζι με την επεκταση του ΜΕΤΡΟ.....

----------


## frap

> Πάλι καλά να λέτε που οι φοιτητές θα έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω ΕΔΕΤ... Το ΕΔΕΤ έχει ενα τεράστειο αχρησιμοποίητο κορμό και θα ήταν κρίμα να γονατίσουν οι ISPs και να μείνουν αχρησιμοποίητα 10Gbps!


Κάτσε να ξεκινήσει να τρέχει το LHC στο CERN και θα σου πω τότε πόσα Gbps θα μένουν αναξιοποίητα...

----------


## shaq141a

Μη φοβάστε το ΕΔΕΤ το ίδιο. Η απορεία η μεγάλη είναι με τι ταχύτητα θα συνδεθεί το ΕΔΕΤ στους BRASS

----------


## lordkostas

Εγω παντως παω αυριο το πρωι να κανω δηλωση για γραμμη ADSL στον ΟΤΕ και να παρω και το OnDSL Kit. Ειναι ηδη αρκετα φτηνο και δεν μπορω να περιμενω ποτε θα αποφασισουν να κανουν το φοιτητικο DSL. Ισως μετα απο 3 μηνες που θα εχει ληξει η συνδεση να εχει βγει το φοιτητικο και να το μετατρεψω.

----------


## humanious

Κανενα νεοτερο υπάρχει?

----------


## sdikr

> Κανενα νεοτερο υπάρχει?


Ναι είδικά σήμερα κυριακή  :Wink:

----------


## t300

> Εγω παντως παω αυριο το πρωι να κανω δηλωση για γραμμη ADSL στον ΟΤΕ και να παρω και το OnDSL Kit. Ειναι ηδη αρκετα φτηνο και δεν μπορω να περιμενω ποτε θα αποφασισουν να κανουν το φοιτητικο DSL. Ισως μετα απο 3 μηνες που θα εχει ληξει η συνδεση να εχει βγει το φοιτητικο και να το μετατρεψω.


Αν πάρεις το ondsl kit δεν χρειάζεται (και δεν πρέπει) να κάνεις αίτηση και στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Navigator

> Αθήνα
> 
> «Δωρεάν Παιδεία σημαίνει όχι μόνο δωρεάν συγγράμματα, αλλά κυρίως δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο». Αυτό δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος του Συνασπισμού, Αλέκος Αλαβάνος, κατά την επίσκεψή του τη Δευτέρα στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Χρηστών Ίντερνετ (ΕΕΧΙ).
> 
> Εμείς ζητάμε το «δωρεάν Internet για τους φοιτητές» να γίνει πράξη, κι αυτό σημαίνει άμεση κατάργηση των παγίων και άμεση κατάργηση της ογκοχρέωσης, υποστήριξε ο κ. Αλαβάνος.
> 
> «Είναι ντροπή στην Ελλάδα φοιτητές του Τμήματος Πληροφορικής του Πανεπιστημίου να μην έχουν δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω των Σχολών των Πανεπιστημίων τους» προσέθεσε.
> 
> «Από κει και πέρα ζητάμε επίσης φθηνή πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο για τους υπόλοιπους νέους και για όλους τους πολίτες, φθηνότερο Διαδίκτυο για τις μικρές και μεσαίες επιχειρήσεις, κατοχύρωση των ηλεκτρονικών δημοσιογράφων, και στήριξη του ελληνικού περιεχομένου στο Διαδίκτυο» δήλωσε.
> ...


Για να δούμε θα δώσει απάντηση ο Βουρλούμης ή θα κάνει το κουφό....

----------


## lordkostas

Ναι οντως τελικα πηγα σημερα στον ΟΤΕ και αγορασα το ondsl kit. Βεβαια μου βγηκε η πιστη με τους ψιλοασχετους και στον ΟΤΕ αλλα και στην οτενετ. Για υποθεση 10 λεπτων καθησα στον ΟΤΕ 2 ωρες και κατι μεχρι να γινουν οι σχετικες αιτησεις κτλπ γιατι εκαναν ενα λαθος και μου κλειδωσαν το serial number του kit μου. Τωρα ομως μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να περιμενω 10 εργασιμες για την ενεργοποιηση. Βαρεμαρα δηλαδη. Υπολογιζα οτι μεχρι το σαββατοκυριακο θα ειχε γινει  :Sad:

----------


## Sannin

Μην απογοητεύεσαι, μπορεί και να γίνει!  :Wink:

----------


## Raliaris

και τι είναι 10 μέρες; Εγώ περιμένω δυο μήνες το φοιτητικό και βλέπουμε...

----------


## ParanoiD

Παιδιά, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει με λίγα λόγια τι είναι το ΕΔΕΤ για να μην ψάνχω ολο το ιστορικό αυτής της κουβέντας;  Και επιπλέον, ποιος έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτό;

----------


## trv

www.edet.gr τα περιγραφει ολα αναλυτικα  :Smile:

----------


## ParanoiD

Ευχαριστώ trv !

----------


## nlkrio

ολοι πρεπει να εχουν φτηνη χρεωση!θυμιζει τα προνομια των δημοσιων υπαλληλων...

----------


## KUNAI

Παιδιά ,καλώς σας βρήκα!χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχουν τέτοια forums σαν το adslgr που σέβονται τον κάθε αναγνώστη και του παρέχουν έγκυρες και έκαιρες ειδήσεις.παρακολουθώ παρα πολύ καιρο την ροή των 100 και κάτι σελίδων του "Φοιτητικό DSL κάτι καλό ή κακό για τους υπόλοιπους;"και ελικιρινά θέλω να σας πώ ότι θλίβομαι για την προγονική συμπεριφορά τών υπευθύνων της διαδικτυακής ανάπτυξης στην Ελλάδα απέναντι σε πολίτες που εργάστηκαν σκληρά για να μας κάνουν σήμερα 21η οικονομική δύναμη παγκοσμίως και να φτάσουν την αύξηση παραγωγικόυ πλούτου κατα 7000%από το 1975-2005!είναι πραγματικά οδυνηρό να βλέπεις τέτοια πρόοδο και ταυτόχρονα να ξαναβουτάς σε μια μιζέρια που σου πασάρουν οι κάθε κυβερνήσεις  της χώρας

----------


## Gr1s0s

Δεν γνωρίζω άμα έχει ήδη δημοσιευτεί το παρακάτω άρθρο γι' αυτό το κάνω με επιφύλαξη.

*http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...10/2005_159016*

Πάντως άμα ισχύσει είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρία καθώς ναι μεν είναι 384 και όχι 512 όπως λεγόταν αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι χωρίς ογκοχρέωση.
Αναμένουμε..........  :Embarassed:

----------


## morpheus

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο ξέρει κανείς;
Δηλαδή να περιμένουμε ή να παρουμε 1-2 μηνες συνδεση τωρα και βλέπουμε για το φοιτητικό;

----------


## Gr1s0s

Καλύτερα να πάρεις κάποια σύνδεση αλλά χωρίς να δεσμευτείς με τρίμηνες συνδέσεις ή κάποιο πακέτο ώστε σε περίπτωση που αλλάξει κάτι να μην κλαίς τα λεφτά σου.  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο ξέρει κανείς;
> Δηλαδή να περιμένουμε ή να παρουμε 1-2 μηνες συνδεση τωρα και βλέπουμε για το φοιτητικό;


Όπως σου είπε και το παιδί παραπάνω, προτείνω να πάρεις γραμμή ADSL απ' ευθείας από τον ΟΤΕ, ώστε να μην είσαι δεσμευμένος με γραμμή χονδρικης, και να βάλεις σύνδεση αορίστου ή το πολύ τρίμηνη.

Οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις δείχνουν ότι δεν θα διατεθεί στους φοιτητές πριν από τον Δεκέμβριο. Οπότε όποιος βιάζεται ας βάλει γραμμή ADSL και σε 2, 3, 4, μήνες την καταργεί και την κάνει φοιτητική.

----------


## digibill

> Όπως σου είπε και το παιδί παραπάνω, προτείνω να πάρεις γραμμή ADSL απ' ευθείας από τον ΟΤΕ, ώστε να μην είσαι δεσμευμένος με γραμμή χονδρικης, και να βάλεις σύνδεση αορίστου ή το πολύ τρίμηνη.


...Η' να πάρεις το πακέτο OnDSL kit, το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή είναι η φθηνότερη λύση για βραχυπρόθεσμη σύνδεση! (έρχεται 35Ε τον μήνα -για 384 σύνδεση- συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ, και εμπεριέχει όλα τα τέλη εκτός από το πάγιο του τηλεφώνου!! Μιλάμε για την φθηνότερη τιμή σε αυτή την κατηγορία, *και σου μένει και η γραμμή aDSL*, μιας και μπορείς να κόψεις την σύνδεση OTEnet και να κρατήσεις την γραμμή  :Wink:  ) Εγώ, μετά από πολύμηνη αναμονή για το φοιτητικό aDSL αποφάσισα να προβώ σε αυτή την κίνηση και ας έχω ήδη αγοράσει modem (το USR9105).

Επιπλέον, να μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε 2 μήνες έρχονται και τα Χριστούγεννα. Δεν μπορεί, όλο και κάποια προσφορά θα βγάλουν οι isp....Επομένως, κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα, και ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα συμβεί με το φοιτητικό dsl, δεν αξίζει να δεσμευτείς με σύνδεση μεγαλύτερη των 2-3 μηνών.

Αύριο το πρωί πάω κιόλας για OnDSL kit  :Cool:  

ΥΓ:Ελπίζω το μύνημά μου να μην εκληφθεί ως διαφήμιση, έτσι  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bazzil

> OnDSL kit, το οποίο αυτή την στιγμή είναι η φθηνότερη λύση για βραχυπρόθεσμη σύνδεση! (έρχεται 35Ε τον μήνα -για 384 σύνδεση- συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ, και εμπεριέχει όλα τα τέλη εκτός από το πάγιο του τηλεφώνου!! Μιλάμε για την φθηνότερη τιμή σε αυτή την κατηγορία, και σου μένει και η γραμμή aDSL, μιας και μπορείς να κόψεις την σύνδεση OTEnet και να κρατήσεις την γραμμή



Σήμερα ρώτησα στον ΟΤΕ για το φοιτητικο και μου είπαν πως καλήτερα να πάρω το CONxx ώστε μετά αν θέλω να μπορώ να το γυρίσω σε φοιτητικό και ΟΧΙ το OnDSLKit γιατι σε δεσμεύει για ένα χρόνο και η γραμμή ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στον αγοραστή του πακέτου.

----------


## vinilios

Εχεί κανεις καποια υποψια για το αν μπορει να γίνει κατι με τις FULL LLU της vivodi ωσον αφορα μετατροπή της στις αντιστιχες φοιτικές συνδέσεις , η θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε διακοπές/επαναενεργοποιήσεις ?

----------


## undeadpunk

Αυτο που αναφερεις bazzil ειναι σιγουρο?εγω πηρα ondsl kiτ,δεν γραφει τπτ πανω κ επισης ειχα ρωτησει ακριβως αυτο το πραγμα την υπαλληλο κ μου ειχε πει οτι η γραμμη δν δεσμευετε στον οτε,μετα τη παροδο 3 μηνων μπορω να κοψω τη συνδεση μου στον οτε και να βαλω συνδεση της επιλογης μου...νομιζω πως ο υπαλληλος του οτε εκανε λαθος.

----------


## ParanoiD

> Εχεί κανεις καποια υποψια για το αν μπορει να γίνει κατι με τις FULL LLU της vivodi ωσον αφορα μετατροπή της στις αντιστιχες φοιτικές συνδέσεις , η θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε διακοπές/επαναενεργοποιήσεις ?


Αν η ίδια η Vivodi δεν έχει κάνει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ανακοίνωση, τότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να την καταργήσεις όταν θα θέλεις να βάλεις φοιτητικό, και να κάνεις καινούρια.

----------


## digibill

> Σήμερα ρώτησα στον ΟΤΕ για το φοιτητικο και μου είπαν πως καλήτερα να πάρω το CONxx ώστε μετά αν θέλω να μπορώ να το γυρίσω σε φοιτητικό και ΟΧΙ το OnDSLKit γιατι σε δεσμεύει για ένα χρόνο και η γραμμή ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στον αγοραστή του πακέτου.


Παιδιά, μην ακούτε τον κάθε ξεκάρφοτο υπαλλιλίσκο που προσπαθεί απλά να πουλήσει για να γίνει αρεστός στον προϊστάμενό του! Παραθέτω απόσπασπα από e-mail που έστειλα στην otenet ρωτώντας μεταξύ άλλων και αυτό ακριβώς: Αν πάρω το OnDSL kit και διακόψω την συνδρομή στην otenet, τί γίνεται με την γραμμή?




> Στην περίπτωση που δεν επιθυμείτε να ανανεώσετε μαζί μας αλλά  με
> άλλο ISP, η γραμμή παραμένει σε εσάς ως ADSL και δεν γίνεται διακοπή όπως
> γίνεται με τους άλλους ISP. Η μόνη σας δέσμευση μαζί μας είναι η καταβολή
> του παγίου για την γραμμή. Με αυτό τον τρόπο γλιτώνετε την ταλαιπωρία της
> διακοπής και εκ νέου μετατροπής, του παγίου ενεργοποίησης και του ζητήματος
> της διαθεσιμότητας πορτών στην περιοχή.


Όπως βλέπετε, τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα  :Very Happy:   Επιπλέον, μια αναζήτηση στο forum θα σας έδειχνε ότι πολλά άλλα μέλη έχουν κάνει την κίνηση αυτή (πήραν dsl kit και διέκοψαν την συνδρομή, αλλά τους έμεινε η γραμμή).

Εκεί που θέλω να σταθώ είναι στο εξής: Πήγα κι εγώ σήμερα κι αγόρασα το onDSL kit στο oteshop των Ιωαννίνων. Πέρα από την ανάλυση της οικονομικής πολιτικής της κυβέρνησης και τα πόσα οφέλη έχει αυτή για τον λαό (!!   :Sad:   ) που μου έκανε ο υπάλληλος (!!!!) προσπάθησε μετά μανίας να με πείσει να πάρω το CONNEX και όχι το OnDSL kit!! Τι mp3 players μου είπε ότιο δίνει, τι ότι είναι καλό και χρυσό κλπ κλπ  :Evil:  Όταν του αντέτεινα ότι το connex είναι ακριβότερο και ότι αν το διακόψω νωρίτερα από χρόνο θα πρέπει *να πληρώσω*  το mp3 player, φυσικά και έκανε τον άσχετο...

Εν τέλει πήρα το OnDSL kit  :Very Happy:   Πραγματικά όμως έμεινα έκθαμβος από το στυλ του υπαλλήλου....  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## ipo

> Στην περίπτωση που δεν επιθυμείτε να ανανεώσετε μαζί μας αλλά με
> άλλο ISP, η γραμμή παραμένει σε εσάς ως ADSL και δεν γίνεται διακοπή όπως
> γίνεται με τους άλλους ISP. *Η μόνη σας δέσμευση μαζί μας είναι η καταβολή
> του παγίου για την γραμμή.* Με αυτό τον τρόπο γλιτώνετε την ταλαιπωρία της
> διακοπής και εκ νέου μετατροπής, του παγίου ενεργοποίησης και του ζητήματος
> της διαθεσιμότητας πορτών στην περιοχή.


Όσοι έχουν OnDSL kit πώς πληρώνουν το λογαρασμό τους μετά το πέρας των προπληρωμένων μηνών; Έρχεται λογαριασμός της OTEnet (με πάγιο γραμμής και ISP) ή η χρέωση γίνεται στο λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## spirosta

:Evil:  Μήπως έχουμε αρχίσει να βγαίνουμε offtopic..... λέω... μήπως....  :Thumbdown0:  


 :Offtopic:

----------


## another_user

Επειδή είμαι νέο μέλος αλλά έχω απορίες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής :

Ερωτήσεις κρίσεως...

1.) Γιατί ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται μια ADSL σύνδεση για να κάνει την δουλειά του...???  :RTFM:  
2.)Δεν υπάρχουν και ISDN συνδέσεις...???  :Whistling:  

Πριν μου τα χώσετε.....να πώ ότι είμαι από αυτούς που *ευελπιστούν* ότι η συγκεκριμένη τακτική ίσως και να αποβεί προς όφελος όλων....  :HaHa:

----------


## Spyrosss

Για να εμφανίζουμε διεισδυτικότητα και να παίζουν κάποιοι με τα νούμερα και τις στατιστικές.

----------


## ParanoiD

> 1.) Γιατί ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται μια ADSL σύνδεση για να κάνει την δουλειά του...???


Υποτίθεται ότι ΚΑΙ ο Έλληνας φοιτητής ψάχνει εξωτερικές πηγές για υλικό για τις εργασίες του ή για να συμπληρώσει το γνωσεολόγιό του, και το internet είναι το καταλληλότερο μέρος να ψάξεις. Επίσης, μιας και το internet είναι πια μια καθημερινής χρήσης τεχνολογία, ο φοιτητής εξοικειώνεται με αυτήν από τα φοιτητικά του χρόνια και βγαίνει πιο έτοιμος στην αγορά εργασίας. Υποτίθεται λέμε.





> 2.)Δεν υπάρχουν και ISDN συνδέσεις...???


Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά το internet οι ISDN συνδέσεις έχουν καταντήσει πιο ακριβές από το DSL, αφού το ISDN ακόμα χρεώνει αξία κλήσεων (χρήση της γραμμής) ενώ το δεύτερο έχει μόνο πάγιο (που διαρκώς πέφτει).

----------


## another_user

> Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά το internet οι ISDN συνδέσεις έχουν καταντήσει πιο ακριβές από το DSL, αφού το ISDN ακόμα χρεώνει αξία κλήσεων (χρήση της γραμμής) ενώ το δεύτερο έχει μόνο πάγιο (που διαρκώς πέφτει).



Δεν θέλω να σε αμφισβητήσω αλλά εννοείς ότι μια ISDN στο 2μηνο(στην ουσία) στοιχίζει περισσότερο από 40(πάγιο) + έξοδα ISP...???

----------


## evantigger

> Επειδή είμαι νέο μέλος αλλά έχω απορίες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής :
> 
> Ερωτήσεις κρίσεως...
> 
> 1.) Γιατί ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται μια ADSL σύνδεση για να κάνει την δουλειά του...???  
> 2.)Δεν υπάρχουν και ISDN συνδέσεις...???  
> 
> Πριν μου τα χώσετε.....να πώ ότι είμαι από αυτούς που *ευελπιστούν* ότι η συγκεκριμένη τακτική ίσως και να αποβεί προς όφελος όλων....


Φίλε μου σιγά μη σε φάμε!... Θα δαγκώσουμε λίγο έτσι για γεύση...Just kidding...Αν οι Isdn συνδέσεις ήταν flat ναι θα αρκούσαν. Αλλά εγώ π.χ. πληρώνω 200 ευρώ στην ISDN( ενώ θα πληρώνω το πολύ 140 με την ADSL) γιατί o πατέρας μου δουλεύει απ'το σπίτι μεν, αλλά και επειδή οι εργασίες μου χρειάζονται πληροφορίες που δεν υπάρχουν σε βιβλία γιατί είτε είναι πολύ πρόσφατες, είτε γιατί οι βλάχοι καθηγητές μας τα αγνοούν κι έτσι δεν τα γράφουν στα βιβλία τους. Αν υπήρχαν flat isdn(όπως στο Ηνωμένο Βασιλείο που ξέρω) θα ήμουν ο πρώτος που θα το έπαιρνε αλλά δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## another_user

Αν επιτρέπεται τι σπουδάζεις;

Μιας και είσαι και φοιτητής θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής:

Εσύ σαν φοιτητής την ADSL σύνδεση την χρειάζεσαι για να κατεβάζεις ογκώδη αρχεία που μπορεί να είναι από ένα e-book μέχρι μια παρουσίαση σε μορφή video ή απλά για να βρίσκεις πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν σε ιστοσελίδες ή και τα 2........???

Σε ρωτάω, γιατί υπάρχουν και αυτοί που προφασίζονται την DSL σαν ανάγκη....

----------


## Critter

> Επειδή είμαι νέο μέλος αλλά έχω απορίες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής :
> 
> Ερωτήσεις κρίσεως...
> 
> 1.) Γιατί ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται μια ADSL σύνδεση για να κάνει την δουλειά του...???  
> 2.)Δεν υπάρχουν και ISDN συνδέσεις...???  
> 
> Πριν μου τα χώσετε.....να πώ ότι είμαι από αυτούς που *ευελπιστούν* ότι η συγκεκριμένη τακτική ίσως και να αποβεί προς όφελος όλων....


Εμενα παντως που ειμαι μεταπτυχιακος φοιτητης και διαβαζω papers κτλ μου χρειζεται καθως συνηθως για να βρω πληροφοριες για ενα θεμα κατεβαζω ακομα και 100pdf και ppt αρχεια. Τα οποια θελω να τα διαβαζω εκεινη την ωρα που τα βρισκω και οχι να παριμενω 2 ωρες να κατεβουν. Σκεψου οτι πολλα pdf και ppt ειναι γυρω στα 2-4MB (αυτα που κατεβαζω εγω τουλαχιστον).Αν λοιπον για να κανω μια εργασια, χρειαζομαι 60λεπτα με pstn για να κατεβασω αυτα που θα βρω,που στην τελικη μπορει να μην μου κανουν και να χρειαζεται να ψαξω για άλλα,τοτε σωθηκα. Ενω τωρα που εχω ηδη ADSL και το έβαλα για αυτο το λόγο,παταω κατευθειαν "open" και οχι "save as" στο pdf και το εχω στον υπολογιστη μου στο δευτερολεπτο-λεπτο. Καμμια φορα ουτε η 384μου δεν μου φτανει(σπανια φυσικα) οταν εχω βρει πολλες πηγες και τα θελω σε πολυ συτνομο χρονικα διαστημα. Ασε που ως φοιτητης πληροφορικης,κατεβαζω και πολυ software που εχει να κανει με τη σχολη μου (δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι πειρατικο).Απλα φαινεται οτι μαλλον δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με την ερευνα σε επιπεδο πανεπιστημιου ιδιαιτερα.(no offence...απλα για να μην το ξερεις προφανως ειναι γεγονος).
 Απο εκει και περα και ψυχαγωγικα,οταν δεν διαβαζω κατεβαζω και πολλα αλλα πραγματα.Και η ψυχαγωγια μερος του φοιτιτιλικιου ειναι.Γιατι λοιπον να το κατακρινουμε και αυτο?Ο φοιτητης μονο να διαβαζει πρεπει?Αν το θες και αλλιως, δεν μπορει σε μια ενεργεια να ειναι ολα θετικα.Αν δηλαδη παρουμε την ψυχαγωγια του φοιτητη ως αρνητικο παραγοντα για το bandwidth κτλ,παρολα αυτα δεν μπορουμε να του στερησουμε το δικαιωμα στην ερευνα.
Απλα πραγματα.

----------


## another_user

Βασικά εγώ είμαι και φοιτητής όταν δεν δουλεύω......τα πρωϊνά δηλαδή...αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία...

Ομολογώ ότι η ανάγκη για πηγές από το internet δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να μην μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω στις ανάγκες είτε των εργασιών είτε των εξετάσεων...

Δηλαδή όσον αφορά στο κομμάτι πανεπιστήμιο, βολευόμουν άνετα(εδώ και 3 χρόνια ), με την PSTN που είχα, μέχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες που έβαλα την DSL για να εξυπηρετώ και την αδερφή μου.


Όπως ξέρεις κι εσύ οι PSTN ήταν πάντα χάλια....αλλά τώρα τελευταία απελπισία...

Anyway, το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ την χρειάζεσαι από ότι μου λές.....ενώ οι πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών μάλλον όχι(κατά την άποψη μου πάντα).....ιδίως όταν ο προσανατολισμός της επιστήμης τους δεν είναι και τόσο θετικός ή τεχνολογικός αν θέλεις...

----------


## ParanoiD

> Δεν θέλω να σε αμφισβητήσω αλλά εννοείς ότι μια ISDN στο 2μηνο(στην ουσία) στοιχίζει περισσότερο από 40(πάγιο) + έξοδα ISP...???


Φίλε μου ο evantigger σου απάντησε για μένα. Αλλά να σου δείξω κι εγώ λίγο τη λογική των υπολογισμών:

ADSL 384: ολικό μηνιαίο κόστος 30-35 €
Δυνατότητες : 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σύνδεση σε ταχύτητα download 40 Kb/sec

ISDN 64: πάγιο μηνιαίο κόστος 18-22 €   +   κόστος κλήσεων 0,175 €/ώρα (νυχτερινές ώρες) και 0,35 €/ώρα (ώρες ημέρας)
Δυνατότητες : Ταχύτητα download 6-7 Kb/sec

ISDN 128: πάγιο μηνιαίο κόστος 34-40 €   +   κόστος κλήσεων 0,175 €/ώρα (νυχτερινές ώρες) και 0,35 €/ώρα (ώρες ημέρας)
Δυνατότητες : Ταχύτητα download 14 Kb/sec

Οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ, τόσο στα πάγια όσο και στην αξία κλήσεων.

Συνεπώς αν έχεις ISDN και είσαι πολλές ώρες συνδεδεμένος (και δει ώρες ημέρας) ανεβαίνει το κόστος αρκετά. Εν τω μεταξύ η ISDN 64 είναι αρκετά αργή, ενώ η ISDN 128 είναι πιό ακριβή από την ADSL !!!

Και στα παραπάνω πρόσθεσε ότι το φοιτητικό ADSL προορίζεται για ταχύτητα 384 με μηνιαίο κόστος μόλις 20 €...

----------


## Spyrosss

> ADSL 384: ολικό μηνιαίο κόστος 30-35 €
> Δυνατότητες : 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σύνδεση *σε ταχύτητα download 40 Kb/sec*


Mου θυμίζει διαφήμιση Conn-X  :ROTFL:

----------


## ParanoiD

> Mου θυμίζει διαφήμιση Conn-X


Τώρα που το λες, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Πάω να ψάξω δουλειά σε ΟΤΕshop !!!   :-) lol

----------


## Critter

> Anyway, το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ την χρειάζεσαι από ότι μου λές.....ενώ οι πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών μάλλον όχι(κατά την άποψη μου πάντα).....ιδίως όταν ο προσανατολισμός της επιστήμης τους δεν είναι και τόσο θετικός ή τεχνολογικός αν θέλεις...


Όπως σου ειπα,γι'αυτο το λογο την έβαλα.btw μολις τελεισα να κατεβαζω το Visual Studio .NET 2003 που μου χρειαζεται στη διπλωματικη μου(3.31GB)  :Razz: .
Παντως μιας και μιλαμε για προσανατολισμο επιστημης, μην ξεχνας οτι για παραδειγμα οι φοιτητες της φιλοσοφικης δεν ασχολουνται καν με ιντερνετ στη συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια.Ουτε καν τι ειναι το DSL και η ISDN δεν ξερουν.Υπαρχουν φιλοι και φιλες που τους λεω οτι μπορεις να εχεις 2 γραμμες με το ιδιο νουμερο (ISDN) και δεν πιστευουν στα αυτια τους (εν ετη 2005).Για τοσα μαυρα μεσανυχτα μιλαμε.Ειναι πολυ λιγοι αυτοι που θα βαλουν ADSL απο τις θεωρητικες σχολες και αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.

----------


## bazzil

> 1.) Γιατί ένας φοιτητής χρειάζεται μια ADSL σύνδεση για να κάνει την δουλειά του...???


Γιατί ο χρόνος τη σήμερον ημέρα είναι πολύτιμος. Σύγουρα όλοι οι φοιτητές δέν τη χρειάζονται την ADSL αλλα είναι το δίκτυο είναι η βάση του μέλλοντος. Όπως χρειάζεσαι το ρεύμα στο σπίτι σου έτσι χρειάζεσαι και τη γρήγορη σύνδεση.

----------


## sdikr

> Όπως σου ειπα,γι'αυτο το λογο την έβαλα.btw μολις τελεισα να κατεβαζω το Visual Studio .NET 2003 που μου χρειαζεται στη διπλωματικη μου(3.31GB)


Πόσο το πλήρωσες  :Wink: 


ΥΓ.  ναι αυτό ακριβώς ενοοω!

----------


## frap

MSDN-AA ... αν το ίδρυμα είναι συμβεμβλημένο δεν πληρώνεις τίποτε ως φοιτητής....

Και ναι, τα κατεβάζεις από την Microsoft, ISO.

----------


## bazzil

> Πόσο το πλήρωσες


Είχε μια προσφορά η MICROSOFT για το 2003 μαί με sql 500 ευρώ. Πολύ καλό πακέτο. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει ψάξε μήπως την έχουν ακόμη.

----------


## Critter

> Πόσο το πλήρωσες 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ.  ναι αυτό ακριβώς ενοοω!


Παντως δεν εχω ογκοχρεωση  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> ADSL 384: ολικό μηνιαίο κόστος 30-35 €
> Δυνατότητες : 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σύνδεση σε ταχύτητα download 40 Kb/sec
> 
> ISDN 64: πάγιο μηνιαίο κόστος 18-22 €   +   κόστος κλήσεων 0,175 €/ώρα (νυχτερινές ώρες) και 0,35 €/ώρα (ώρες ημέρας)
> Δυνατότητες : Ταχύτητα download 6-7 Kb/sec
> 
> ISDN 128: πάγιο μηνιαίο κόστος 34-40 €   +   κόστος κλήσεων 0,175 €/ώρα (νυχτερινές ώρες) και 0,35 €/ώρα (ώρες ημέρας)
> Δυνατότητες : Ταχύτητα download 14 Kb/sec
> 
> Οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ, τόσο στα πάγια όσο και στην αξία κλήσεων.


Μην πιάνεσαι από την ελάχιστη τιμή της ADSL και από την μέγιστη τιμή της ISDN. Σκοπός είναι να παραθέτουμε σωστά δεδομένα για τις συγκρίσεις.

Μία ADSL 384 K κοστίζει 16 ευρώ το μήνα το λιγότερο (flatrate), ενώ μία ISDN 64 Κ κοστίζει 12-15 ευρώ, ανάλογα την προσφορά που θα βρεις. Αν προσθέσουμε και τα 19 ευρώ/μήνα της γραμμής του OTE, τότε έχουμε μία διαφορά της τάξης των 20-25 ευρώ/μήνα (τιμές με Φ.Π.Α. όλες). Αν λοιπόν κάποιος κοιτάει το θέμα μόνο οικονομικά (δεν τον νοιάζει η ταχύτητα δηλαδή), βλέπουμε ότι τον συμφέρει η ADSL μόνο αν κάθε δίμηνο πληρώνει 40-50 ευρώ για ΕΠΑΚ. Δεν είναι πάρα πολλοί αυτοί.

Στην περίπτωση της ISDN 128 Κ έχεις διπλάσια χρονοχρέωση από εκείνη της απλής ISDN.

----------


## cool_myll

δηλαδή εγώ που πλήρωνα 80 euro "επακ" με simderei που πήρα dslkit

----------


## trv

Οταν καποιοι καταλαβουν οτι το adsl ειναι ΑΓΑΘΟ, οπως οι δρομοι, το ρευμα, το νερο, το τηλεφωνο (γενικα), μονο τοτε θα παμε ενα βηματακι μπροστα..
Οταν καποιοι καταλαβουν το ποσο τεραστια ειναι η αγορα που ανοιγεται αν καποιος εχει adsl στο σπιτι του χωρις καν να το ξερει (περιπτωση cable,adsl2+ κτλ) τοτε ισως δουμε αξιολογες επενδυσεις.. 

Οι φοιτητες, και ειδικοτερα οι φοιτητες πληροφορικης ειναι αυτοι οι οποιοι θα κληθουν σε 2-3 χρονια να ειναι αυτοι οι "καποιοι"..
Αφου δε μπορουν να δωσουν adsl στους φοιτητες, σε μια λογικη τιμη και σε λογικη ταχυτητα, τοτε τι να λεμε..

----------


## bazzil

Δυστιχώς όμως κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου.

----------


## ParanoiD

> Μην πιάνεσαι από την ελάχιστη τιμή της ADSL και από την μέγιστη τιμή της ISDN. Σκοπός είναι να παραθέτουμε σωστά δεδομένα για τις συγκρίσεις.
> Μία ADSL 384 K κοστίζει 16 ευρώ το μήνα το λιγότερο (flatrate), ενώ μία ISDN 64 Κ κοστίζει 12-15 ευρώ, ανάλογα την προσφορά που θα βρεις. Αν προσθέσουμε και τα 19 ευρώ/μήνα της γραμμής του OTE, τότε έχουμε μία διαφορά της τάξης των 20-25 ευρώ/μήνα (τιμές με Φ.Π.Α. όλες).


Δεν παίρνω την υψηλότερη τιμή ISDN με τη χαμηλότερη ADSL. Οι τιμές κάπου εκεί παίζουν, αν και σαφώς μπορεί κανείς να βρει και προσφορές. Όσο για τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ, είναι άσκοπο να την αναφέρουμε αφού :
1) PSTN και ISDN έχουν παρεμφερές πάγιο γραμμής και η διαφορά είναι ανάξια λόγου.
2) Στην ISDN αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά εκτός από το πάγιο του ISP είναι η αξία των κλήσεων
3) Στην ADSL αυτό που κάνει τη διαφορά είναι το επιπλέον πάγιο της γραμμής, συν το πάγιο του ISP, τα οποία συνήθως συμψηφίζονται στα διάφορα πακέτα





> Στην περίπτωση της ISDN 128 Κ έχεις διπλάσια χρονοχρέωση από εκείνη της απλής ISDN.


Σωστό !

----------


## NikoLakis

Σημερα δεν ηταν να αρχισει το φοιτητικο ?

----------


## spirosta

> Σημερα δεν ηταν να αρχισει το φοιτητικο ?


 :Offtopic:  
Το άλλο με τον τοτό το ξέρεις?..........

----------


## PopManiac

Δεν θα αντέξω να μην ειρωνευθώ  :Twisted Evil:  :

Με τόσους φοιτητές εδώ να κόπτωνται για τη χρήση του φοιτητικού ADSL για επιστημονικούς / ερευνητικούς σκοπούς, είμαι πλέον βέβαιος πως σε μια πενταετία η Ελλάδα θα γίνει μία γιγάντια Λομβαρδία ή Κορνουάλλη που είναι οι πρώτες σε R&D στην ΕΕ και από 15η που είναι τώρα στην ΕΕ (ξεπερνά μόνο τα καινούργια κράτη-μέλη) θα ξεπεράσει ακόμα και τις ΗΠΑ!!!!! :HaHa:  

Και για να ξεκαθαρίζω τη θέση μου - που την εξέφρασα εδώ πολλάκις παλιότερα - θεωρώ πως το φοιτητικό ADSL είναι απλά επιδοτούμενο από *όλους τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες χρήστες που το χρυσοπληρώνουν!* Και το είχα πει πως δεν πρόκειται να "πετάξει" (It will not fly στη δημοτική) γιατί υπάρχει το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού...

Τεσπά, αν είναι να γίνει, ας γίνει γρήγορα έτσι ώστε όλες οι συνδέσεις να γίνουν flat στα 60-100 kb/s λόγω πιταρισμένων λεωφορειοδρόμων (που μας παρομοιάζει τις συνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ) μπας και βγει ο κόσμος στους δρόμους...

----------


## t300

> Σημερα δεν ηταν να αρχισει το φοιτητικο ?


Ακόμα αυτό περιμένεις ;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Εγώ πάντως απογοητεύτηκα. Δεν πιστεύω να γίνει κάτι φέτος, γιαυτό κατέληξα στο ondsl kit.

----------


## Kry$h

> Δεν θα αντέξω να μην ειρωνευθώ  :
> 
> Με τόσους φοιτητές εδώ να κόπτωνται για τη χρήση του φοιτητικού ADSL για επιστημονικούς / ερευνητικούς σκοπούς, είμαι πλέον βέβαιος πως σε μια πενταετία η Ελλάδα θα γίνει μία γιγάντια Λομβαρδία ή Κορνουάλλη που είναι οι πρώτες σε R&D στην ΕΕ και από 15η που είναι τώρα στην ΕΕ (ξεπερνά μόνο τα καινούργια κράτη-μέλη) θα ξεπεράσει ακόμα και τις ΗΠΑ!!!!! 
> 
> Και για να ξεκαθαρίζω τη θέση μου - που την εξέφρασα εδώ πολλάκις παλιότερα - θεωρώ πως το φοιτητικό ADSL είναι απλά επιδοτούμενο από *όλους τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες χρήστες που το χρυσοπληρώνουν!* Και το είχα πει πως δεν πρόκειται να "πετάξει" (It will not fly στη δημοτική) γιατί υπάρχει το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού...
> 
> Τεσπά, αν είναι να γίνει, ας γίνει γρήγορα έτσι ώστε όλες οι συνδέσεις να γίνουν flat στα 60-100 kb/s λόγω πιταρισμένων λεωφορειοδρόμων (που μας παρομοιάζει τις συνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ) μπας και βγει ο κόσμος στους δρόμους...


ουτε εγω θα αντεξω να μην ειρωνευτω...

ηρθε η ωρα να κοπει το φοιτητικο εισιτηριο στο λεωφορειο, στο τρενο, και φυσικα τα δωρεαν βιβλια και συγγραματα. γιατι δηλαδη, μ@λ@κες ειμαστε ολοι εμεις να επιδοτουμε τους τεμπελοφοιτητες που εχουν το νου τους στον φραπε και στο αραλικι;;;

ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ο τεμπελοφοιτητης να μου πιανει τον πληρωμενο απο ΕΜΕΝΑ χωρο (bandwidth) στο λεωφορειο. ΕΓΩ πληρωνω το εισιτηριο μου, και θελω στο λεωφορειο να ειμαι χαλαρος, και οχι στριμωγμενος απο το φοιτηταριο. Νεος ειναι, να παει με τα ποδια. Αμα δε θελει να παει με τα ποδια, να πιασει μια δουλεια και να πληρωσει κανονικο εισιτηριο.

και τι τωρα, θα τους πληρωνω ΕΓΩ τα βιβλια τους; εμενα τι μου πληρωσανε, δηλαδη; Να τα παιρνουν απο μονοι τους.
οποιος εχει, ας πληρωσει. οποιος δεν εχει, να μη σωσει να σπουδασει. οριστε μας.

νταξ;

----------


## GeorgeH

Δηλαδή, για να αναφερθώ σε μία μόνο αρλούμπα που είπες, έχεις πληρώσει με τα 45 λεπτά του εισιτηρίου του λεωφορείου την ενοικίαση-μέχρι να κατέβεις- κάποιου χώρου (bandwith) και από τη στατιστική μελέτη που εύλογα έκανες, παρατήρησες ότι συχνά πυκνά σου καταπατείται αυτός ο χώρος από τεμπελίσκους κ ανώριμους νεανίσκους που το παίζουν φοιτητές. Δηλαδή πραγματικά όταν εσύ, που λογικα δουλεύεις γιατί πως αλλιώς θα αυτοχαρακτηριζόσουν πως ανήκεις στο σύνολο των ελλήνων που επιδοτούν τους φοιτητές, αποφασίζεις να πάρεις το ευλογημένο λεωφορείο σχεδόν ποτέ δεν υπάρχουν ούτε 2 τετραγωνικά μέτρα χώρου κ σχεδόν πάντα δηλαδή -σύμφωνα με τα λεγομενά σου- σε καβαλάνε φοιτήτες αφού σου τρώνε το πολύτιμο bandwith που τόσο ακριβά πλήρωσες. Σε όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελεί εξαίρεση το να ανήκεις σε ειδική ομάδα ατόμων, οπότε αγνόησε την όποια ειρωνεία μου...

Υ.Γ. Πάντως στο φοιτητικο πάσο αναφέρεται ρητά οτί οφείλουν οι φοιτητές να παραχωρούν τις θέσεις τους κυρίως σε ηλικιωμένους και έγγυες. Τώρα αν τα λεωφορεία είναι γεμάτα δηλαδή τι πρέπει να γίνει? Να πηγαίνουν οι φοιτητές με τα πόδια? Ας είμαστε και λίγο άνθρωποι δήλαδη. Ε και εντάξει με το σκεπτικό του φίλου άνωθεν εφ΄οσον δουλέυεις να πάρεις αυτοκίνητο για να γλυτώνεις την ταλαιπωρία.... Έλεος δηλαδή...  :Sad:

----------


## PopManiac

> ουτε εγω θα αντεξω να μην ειρωνευτω...
> 
> ηρθε η ωρα να κοπει το φοιτητικο εισιτηριο στο λεωφορειο, στο τρενο, και φυσικα τα δωρεαν βιβλια και συγγραματα. γιατι δηλαδη, μ@λ@κες ειμαστε ολοι εμεις να επιδοτουμε τους τεμπελοφοιτητες που εχουν το νου τους στον φραπε και στο αραλικι;;;
> 
> ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ο τεμπελοφοιτητης να μου πιανει τον πληρωμενο απο ΕΜΕΝΑ χωρο (bandwidth) στο λεωφορειο. ΕΓΩ πληρωνω το εισιτηριο μου, και θελω στο λεωφορειο να ειμαι χαλαρος, και οχι στριμωγμενος απο το φοιτηταριο. Νεος ειναι, να παει με τα ποδια. Αμα δε θελει να παει με τα ποδια, να πιασει μια δουλεια και να πληρωσει κανονικο εισιτηριο.
> 
> και τι τωρα, θα τους πληρωνω ΕΓΩ τα βιβλια τους; εμενα τι μου πληρωσανε, δηλαδη; Να τα παιρνουν απο μονοι τους.
> οποιος εχει, ας πληρωσει. οποιος δεν εχει, να μη σωσει να σπουδασει. οριστε μας.
> 
> νταξ;


Όχι, καθόλου νταξ...

Άλλο πράγμα το δημόσιο αγαθό (δωρεάν παιδεία, επιδοτούμενες μεταφορές κλπ) και άλλο το DSL, το οποίο μακράν απέχει από την έννοια του δημοσίου αγαθού και κοινωνικής πολιτικής...

Νταξ;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## JiKL

εγω απλα υποκλινομαι στον Kry$h!!!
ελεοοοοος!!!

----------


## Kry$h

@GeorgeH, μιλουσα ειρωνικα. καταλαβες ακριβως το αντιθετο απο αυτο που εννοω  :Smile: 

@PopManiac, μιλωντας λιγο σοβαρα πλεον, η μονιμη και φθηνη συνδεση στο internet ΕΙΝΑΙ ο φορεας της παιδειας του μελλοντος. Η αποψη των εκπαιδευτικων για το μελλον, λεει οτι οποιος δε θα ειναι ικανος χρηστης του ιντερνετ στο μελλον θα κατατασσεται στους αναλφαβητους, οπως λιγο πολυ κατατασσονται σημερα οσοι εχουν παντελη ελλειψη γνωσης χρησης υπολογιστη. Φανταζομαι ξερεις οτι η πολιτεια εδω και χρονια επιδοτει τη δημιουργια εργαστηριων υπολογιστων σε ολα τα σχολεια. Τωρα συζητανε την προταση του ΜΙΤ για εναν υπολογιστη ανα μαθητη και πληρη καταργηση των βιβλιων. Δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφωνια, πλεον, στους ειδικους του χωρου, οτι η προσβαση στο ιντερνετ ΕΙΝΑΙ δημοσιο αγαθο και εντασσεται στο πλαισιο της δωρεαν παιδειας.

Τωρα, πρακτικα, φυσικα και η εφαρμογη του φοιτητικου ιντερνετ δε θα πρεπει να επηρεασει σοβαρα τους υπολοιπους χρηστες, η λυση ομως δεν ειναι να παμε προς τα πισω, περικοπτοντας το δικαιωμα αυτο. Αν δημιουργηθει προβλημα (που δεν ειναι σιγουρο), το σωστο ειναι να απαιτηθει απο ολους μαζι αναβαθμιση της υποδομης. Εξαλλου, οι φοιτητες εχουν μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να αφησουν τον καφε και να βγουν στο δρομο διεκδικωντας, απ οτι οι μεροκαματιαρηδες εργαζομενοι  :Smile: 


υγ.: μιλωντας οικονομοτεχνικα, η προσφορα ενος αγαθου σε ΤΙΜΗ ΚΟΣΤΟΥΣ και μαλιστα σε ειδικη ομαδα πληθυσμου, επ ουδενι δε θεωρειται επιδοτουμενη απο το συνολο.

 :Wink:

----------


## ParanoiD

Η άποψη του Kry$h είναι σωστή.

Και προσθέτω ένα επιπλέον σχόλιο: όλοι όσοι υπήρξαμε φοιτητές καλά περάσαμε στην εποχή μας (ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθήσαμε). Σαφώς δεν είχαμε τις σημερινές παροχές αλλά ό,τι μπορούσαμε κάναμε. Τώρα που βρισκόμαστε στον εργασιακό χώρο και όχι στα θρανία, μας κακοφαίνεται που θέλουν να ενεργοποιήσουν το φοιτητικό Internet; Γιατί, μήπως ζηλεύουμε; 'Η μήπως γίναμε ηθικολόγοι και μας ενοχλεί που οι φοιτητές θα κατεβάζουν τραγούδια και τσόντες μεταξύ άλλων και όχι αποκλειστικά πληροφορίες για έρευνα; Για συνέλθετε !

----------


## PopManiac

Έχω συνέλθει εδώ και πολύ καιρο...

Τεσπά, επειδή βλέπω πως όλοι σχεδόν όσοι απάντησαν στο ποστ μου είναι σχετικά "νέοι" (από πλευράς συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ εννοώ) και επειδή δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να επαναλαμβάνω πράγματα που γράφτηκαν εκατομμύρια φορές σε αυτό το θρεντ, σας παραπέμπω σε  ένα παλιότερο ποστ που είχα κάνει, όταν ακόμα η συζήτηση γινόταν σε άλλο θρεντ (με τίτλο DSL & Φοιτητές αν θυμάμαι).

Παρακολουθήστε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα, καταλάβετε τι εννοώ και τα ξαναλέμε :Wink:

----------


## ysand

Για όσους ακόμα περιμένουν το φοιτητικό έχω να πω πως το RAM Σεπτεμβρίου υπάρχει ακόμα στον ΠΑΠΑΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΥ στη Στουρναρη.... Τρέχτε!  :Wink:

----------


## KUNAI

βασικά έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα με το φοιτητικό adsl...ειναι για να ξερνάς!

----------


## Jimmysss

Γεια σε ολους,ακομα εχω απορια για το τι θα γινει με το φοιτητικο πακετο( οχι για τους πρωτους,αναφερομαι στους υπολοιπους φοιτητες).Εγω σπουδαζω Χανια,εχω διαβασει στο site οτι θα ειναι 384 με 15 ευρο +φπα,παω ΟΤΕ Χανιων,ρωταω και μου λενε οτι ακομα το θεμα ειναι στην Ευρωπαικη επιτροπη,τι λεει ρε παιδια αυτος του ΟΤΕ?Εχει δικιο?Μηπως δεν ξερει τι του γινεται...  ?Ξερει κανεις να μου πει τι θα γινει τελικα?Εχω αρχισει και νευριαζω με αυτο το θεμα...

----------


## bond

> Έχω συνέλθει εδώ και πολύ καιρο...
> 
> Τεσπά, επειδή βλέπω πως όλοι σχεδόν όσοι απάντησαν στο ποστ μου είναι σχετικά "νέοι" (από πλευράς συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ εννοώ) και επειδή δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να επαναλαμβάνω πράγματα που γράφτηκαν εκατομμύρια φορές σε αυτό το θρεντ, σας παραπέμπω σε  ένα παλιότερο ποστ που είχα κάνει, όταν ακόμα η συζήτηση γινόταν σε άλλο θρεντ (με τίτλο DSL & Φοιτητές αν θυμάμαι).
> 
> Παρακολουθήστε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα, καταλάβετε τι εννοώ και τα ξαναλέμε


Διάβασα τα επιχειρήματα σου και συνέχεια επαναλαμβάνεις ότι "άλλο οι κοινωνικές παροχές και άλλο το ADSL" χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό και σταθερό άλλα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις. Δηλαδή στη Σουηδία που δίνουν 8 Mbps με 20 Euro σε ποιον απευθύνονται; Στις πολυεθνικές; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα πριν 100 χρόνια ήταν μια πολυτέλεια, ένα καθαρά επαγγελματικό εργαλείο απαραίτητο μόνο σε επιχειρήσεις και επαγγελματίες. Οι υπόλοιποι βολεύονταν και με τα κεράκια. 
Η πρόσβαση στο internet πρέπει να θεωρείται πλέον κοινωνικό αγαθό. Και για τα τεχνολογικά δεδομένα της εποχής σε όλο το κόσμο, το ADSL δεν θεωρείται πολυτέλεια.
Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα το κάνει ο φοιτητής το internet. Και μόνο ότι ίσως αν είναι φτηνό, θα μπει σε πειρασμό να το δοκιμάσει και να το γνωρίσει, είναι αρκετό. Αλλιώς με 20% διείσδυση του internet στα νοικοκυριά δεν πρόκειται να προοδεύσουμε ούτε ως χώρα, ούτε ως τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ούτε ως επιχειρήσεις, ούτε ως επαγγελματίες.

Έτσι και αλλιώς, από τη στιγμή που η Ε.Ε. νοίαζεται μόνο για τον ανταγωνισμό και όχι για τα αποτελεσματα του, δεν έχει νόημα να τσακωνόμαστε για κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει.
Πάντως η πρόθεση ήταν σωστή, άσχετα αν απέτυχαν στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## PopManiac

> Διάβασα τα επιχειρήματα σου και συνέχεια επαναλαμβάνεις ότι "άλλο οι κοινωνικές παροχές και άλλο το ADSL" χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό και σταθερό άλλα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις. Δηλαδή στη Σουηδία που δίνουν 8 Mbps με 20 Euro σε ποιον απευθύνονται; Στις πολυεθνικές; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα πριν 100 χρόνια ήταν μια πολυτέλεια, ένα καθαρά επαγγελματικό εργαλείο απαραίτητο μόνο σε επιχειρήσεις και επαγγελματίες. Οι υπόλοιποι βολεύονταν και με τα κεράκια. 
> Η πρόσβαση στο internet πρέπει να θεωρείται πλέον κοινωνικό αγαθό. Και για τα τεχνολογικά δεδομένα της εποχής σε όλο το κόσμο, το ADSL δεν θεωρείται πολυτέλεια.
> Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα το κάνει ο φοιτητής το internet. Και μόνο ότι ίσως αν είναι φτηνό, θα μπει σε πειρασμό να το δοκιμάσει και να το γνωρίσει, είναι αρκετό. Αλλιώς με 20% διείσδυση του internet στα νοικοκυριά δεν πρόκειται να προοδεύσουμε ούτε ως χώρα, ούτε ως τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ούτε ως επιχειρήσεις, ούτε ως επαγγελματίες.
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς, από τη στιγμή που η Ε.Ε. νοίαζεται μόνο για τον ανταγωνισμό και όχι για τα αποτελεσματα του, δεν έχει νόημα να τσακωνόμαστε για κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει.
> Πάντως η πρόθεση ήταν σωστή, άσχετα αν απέτυχαν στην υλοποίηση.


Δεν ήταν μόνο τα δικά μου επιχειρήματα, αλλά ολόκληρη η συζήτηση. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με δωρεάν DSL προς φοιτητές, αλλά είχα τεράστιες αντιρρήσεις για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοβουλία στο πλαίσιο των γενικότερων όρων που επικρατούν στο DSL σήμερα. Το ίδιο νομίζω πως έλεγαν τότε και οι υπόλοιποι αντίθετοι με το μέτρο.

Τελικά, το ότι το όλο πράγμα ήταν μια πολιτική δημοσιοσχεσίτικη και λαϊκίστικη φούσκα (όπως από την αρχή υποστήριζα) αποδείχτηκε από το άδοξο τέλος της προσπάθειας. Και το να διαφωνούμε πλέον δεν έχει νόημα...

Θα σταθώ όμως σε αυτό που λες για την Ευρ. Επιτροπή: Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος, δεν ενδιαφέρεται τόσο για τον ανταγωνισμό (εξαρτάται ποιον ακούς βέβαια, γιατί αν ακούς την Παπαρήγα ή το Σιράκ αυτόν τον καιρό....) και μάλιστα εις βάρος των κοινωνικών διακαιωμάτων, το αντίθετο!!!

Αλλά, όταν κατά τον κλασσικό Ελληνικό τρόπο, μαγειρεύουμε κάτι προχειρότατο με πολιτικά-ψηφοθηρικά κριτήρια και καμία σοβαρότητα, η Επιτροπή μας φταίει; Αφού υπάρχει κοτζάμ δίκτυο για τα Πανεπιστήμια!!!!! Γιατί να μη δωθεί από εκεί, και μάλιστα όταν η χρήση που του γίνεται είναι ελάχιστη!!!!

Προτείνω σε όλους τους φοιτητές / φοιτήτριες να οργανωθούν κατά σχολή και τμήμα και να διαμαρτυρηθούν *όχι προς τους πολιτικούς αλλά προς τις κατά τόπο πανεπιστημιακές αρχές*. Οργανώστε το, δεν χάνετε και τίποτα, γιατί αν περιμένετε από τον ΟΤΕ.... Σωθήκατε!!!

Κοντεύω να πιστέψω πως *η χαμηλή διείσδυση ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα αποτελέι πάγιο στόχο του ΟΤΕ* και - δεν μπορώ να πω - τα έχει πάει τέλεια ως τώρα.

Αν προκύψει ένα σοβαρό ανταγωνιστικό - αποκλειστικά για φοιτητές όμως - ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο και αρχίσει και "πονάει" τον ΟΤΕ και τους ISPs, τότε μπορεί να δούμε φως...

----------


## bond

> Θα σταθώ όμως σε αυτό που λες για την Ευρ. Επιτροπή: Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος, δεν ενδιαφέρεται τόσο για τον ανταγωνισμό (εξαρτάται ποιον ακούς βέβαια, γιατί αν ακούς την Παπαρήγα ή το Σιράκ αυτόν τον καιρό....) και μάλιστα εις βάρος των κοινωνικών διακαιωμάτων, το αντίθετο!!!


Η Παπαρήγα είναι το ένα άκρο με το κράτος να ελέγχει τα πάντα. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή είναι αυτή τη στιγμή στο άλλο άκρο περιμένοντας από την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και τον ανταγωνισμό να λύσει τα πάντα. Όταν όμως όπως στην Ελλάδα στο χώρο των providers υπάρχει ουσιαστικά ιδιωτικο/ημι-κρατικό ολιγοπώλιο και οι τιμες είναι δεκαπλασίες του μέσου όρου, δεν βλέπω την Ευρωπαϊκη επιτροπη να αντιδρά. Αλλά αυτό εντάσεται σε μια γενικότερη συζήτηση αν η το παρόν σύστημα με το οποίο δουλεύει η Ε.Ε. εκφράζει τα συμφέροντα μας (σαν Ευρωπαίους, όχι σαν Έλληνες).




> Αφού υπάρχει κοτζάμ δίκτυο για τα Πανεπιστήμια!!!!! Γιατί να μη δωθεί από εκεί, και μάλιστα όταν η χρήση που του γίνεται είναι ελάχιστη!!!!


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## ParanoiD

> Παρακολουθήστε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα, καταλάβετε τι εννοώ και τα ξαναλέμε


Μόλις διάβαζα ένα μεγάλο μέρος της κουβέντας που αναφέρεις. Πράγματι τα επιχειρήματα είναι σοβαρά και σωστά τοποθετημένα.

Ωστόσο νομίζω κι εγώ πως το γρήγορο internet είναι πια ένα κοινωνικό αγαθό ευρείας μορφής και ότι σαφώς ο ΟΤΕ και ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ και οι ISPs έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ρίξουν τις τιμές. Κατά συνέπεια θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν χαμηλές τιμές τόσο στους φοιτητές όσο και στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες, ενώ θα το θεωρούσα πολύ λογικό ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από το bandwidth που θα χρειαζόταν, να το έπαιρναν από το δίκτυο των Πανεπιστημίων.

----------


## Ardeloth

Χμ. . . Οκ. . Ωρα να πεταχτω και παλι στο ασχετο. ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ βγηκε η ακομα? Εχουμε 19 του μηνα και οκ παρακαμπτωντας το οτι ΗΤΑΝ να ξεκινησει απο σεπτεμβριο μπλα μπλα μπλα. . . Δεν θα επρεπε να εχει βγει ποια? Που ειναι εκεινοι που εφτιαχναν την σελιδα? 


Υ.Γ: (Κατι ειχα δει και για 17 του μηνα βασικα αλλα. . . . Whatever αν αρχισω θα γινω παλι κακος.)

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Παντως με πηραν απο 134 γιατι ειχα ζητησει να μεταφερθει στο ονομα μου η γραμμη απο του πατερα μου και μου ειπαν πως βλεπουν οτι εχω adsl και αφου ειμαι φοιτητης να εχω υποψιν μου πως σε 7-8 μερες θα βγει το πακετο με 5 ευρω το μηνα για γραμμη 512.Τους λεω πως αυτο το ακουω καιρο αλλα μου λεει πως αυτη την ενημερωση ειχε σημερα.

Το ποσο αξιοπιστη ή μη ηταν η υπαλληλος,δε το γνωριζω. Απλα μεταφερω τι μου ειπε

----------


## mefistofelis

Το επιβεβαιωνει κανεις αλλος αυτο?

----------


## PeiramatoZwo

Ρε παιδιά υπομονή. Πάντα πρώτα βγάζουν την ανακοίνωση, και μετά από κάποιο καιρό (μια βδομάδα συνήθως), εφαρμόζεται τελικά. Όταν βγεί η ανακοίνωση ρωτήστε.

----------


## ndan_gr

μόλις βρήκα αυτό

http://tech.pathfinder.gr/tech/lawnet/1324.html

----------


## Mike-Dealer

Αντε να δούμε επιτέλους

----------


## Ardeloth

Να γινω κακος να μην γινω να γινω κακος να μην γινω. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## blizard

http://www.kerdos.gr/eC_Home.asp?nodetype=15&id=84656

Αν και μάλλον μπερδεύει τα πράγματα , δεν ακούγονται καθόλου καλά τα 15 ευρώ στον Οτε, εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του προβλήματος .
Επίσης, τα 4 εκ που θα δοθούν ? σαν επιδότηση στους Isp ?
(τεσπα, αν είναι 4εκ τον πρώτο χρόνο, βγαίνουν περίπου 60 ευρώ το χρόνο στον καθένα, για 65.000 φοιτητές.)

----------


## sdikr

Υπάρχει πλέον το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24399

το παρόν έχει γίνει τεράτονήμα    :Scared:

----------

